#ubuntu-de 2011-01-17
<ppq> pLaTo0n: ja, in der apt-conf
<ppq> *apt.conf
<ppq> mit Acquire::http::Dl-Limit
<ppq> siehe auch 'man apt.conf' und 'zless /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz'
<pLaTo0n> ok, thx
<ppq> ah, guck an, das steht sogar im ubuntuusers wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Geschwindigkeit-begrenzen
<waza-ari_> Ich kopiere besagte aob datei jetzt erstmal auf die platte und versuche es dann nochmal...
<waza-ari_> Auch nach dem kopieren bricht mplayer nach 0.4% einfach ab,
<waza-ari_> mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0.3 ATS_01_1.AOB
<waza-ari_> so nicht.
<waza-ari_> Allerdings höre ich dann nichts.
<drcrazy> noch wer wach ? auf ubuntuusers.de verschwinden einträge im forum ...
<bullgard4> Guten Morgen!
<ubinux> moin
<speckmade> (Hab' mir hier schonmal den Rechner gebricked. Bevor ich nochmal was kaputtexperimentiere:) Hab' hier zwei (L)Ubuntus drauf (eins in verschlüsseltem LVM, wobei eine unverschlüsselte /boot-Partition rauskuckt) und mein neuerdings installierter GRUB2 will (wie immer :-( ) nur ein System finden.
<speckmade> hatte ihn schon in der Partition des Zweitsystems, hab' ihn jetzt im MBR - immer das selbe, auch nach update-grub, nur dass das Booten unterschiedlich lange dauert.
<speckmade> Wieso findet GRUB2 nichtmal ein zweites System der sleben Sorte aufder selben Partition? und wie zeige ich ihm den Weg?
<speckmade> hatte GRUB1 im MBR. Kann ich den mit alter Konfiguration wiederherstellen und einen Chainload-Eintrag erstellen, der über den GRUB2 in der Zweitsystem-Partition startet oder so?
<Nalkem> moin
<Taunix> speckmade1, versuch mal sudo update-grub
<oioioi> ,offtopic?
<oioioi> ,OT?
<oioioi> oioioi: ,OT?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> oioioi: alles ok?
<oioioi> ja wollte nur den otchannelnamen von shtelandpony erfahren
<oioioi> hab schon
<oioioi> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<oioioi> ??
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo: "If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured." Was ist eine »wireless extension«? 'man iwconfig' sagt es nicht.  
<Frickelpit> oioioi: /join
<oioioi> ich vergaß...aber vielen dank
<oioioi> emm frage: Wenn n laptop abstürzt in welcher logfile steht wieso er komplett abgestürzt ist?
<oioioi> der lap geht einfach aus ohne kommentar wie als wäre der strom weg
<bullgard4> oioioi: /var/log/syslog
<oioioi> thx thx
<bullgard4> oioioi: Genauer; /var/log/syslog.1
<Nalkem> kann man in nem makefile eine regel so erstellen das sie immer gemacht wird?
<oioioi1> wieso hat den die wetteranzeige im standardpanel nicht alle orte? und wieso geht es nicht nur über die koordinaten?
<oioioi1> weil mein ort ni cht auftaucht
<tm> oioioi1: dann hat dein ort keine öffentliche wetterstation, oder du hast nicht die richtigen kooridinaten
<oioioi1> ok...kann man dem irgendwo eine wetterstation geben manuell? weil cairodockwetter findet meinen ort
<tm> oioioi1: wenn du die daten von caridock bekommst, kannst du es ausprobieren, diese daten einzugeben
<oioioi1> welche daten von cairodock?
<tm> oioioi1: die von der wetterstation?
<oioioi1> ok
<oioioi1> i try
<oioioi1> ,merci
<oioioi1> ok wo dort finde ich die wetterstation? Ich kann in dem standardwetter im panel ja nur die orte aus der liste auswählen, nur die koordinaten eingeben funktioniert nicht
<tm> oioioi1: ich würde mal die dok von cairodock lesen, evtl. steht dazu etwas im wiki
<Fussel> ich hab da ein ort in der nähe ausgewählt, und dann die koordinaten eingegeben
<Minipluto> also ich habe gerade mal ausprobiert, die Koordinaten meines Ortes hinzuzufügen (und wir haben sicher keine Wetterstation): Hinzufügen, Zeitzone Deutschland und dann Breiten- und Höhengrad angegeben und das hat er geschluckt
<Minipluto> ah ok, er schluckt es zwar aber anscheinend zeigt er dann keine Wetterdaten an
<oioioi1> bei mir schluckt er es nicht einmal, ok steht nicht zur auswahl
<oioioi1> und der nächste ort in der liste is vollw eit weg, da kommt kein tatsächliches wetter bei raus
<oioioi1> naja egal ichw erde ohne überleben...aber thx für die bemühungen
<Fussel> wahrscheinlich brauchts nen ort mit wetterstation, und den rest macht man dann mit dem längen-breitengrad
<oioioi1> wenn ich ne station aus de rliste wähle und dann die koordinaten eingeb dann geht ok nicht, wenn ichs andersrum mach dann ändert er die koord auf den ort in der liste...
<Minipluto> also im Wetter-Applet kann man anscheinend nur die Orte auswählen, die eine Wetterstation haben. Bei uns ist das der Ort, in der der Flughafen ist. Im Standardapplet für den Terminkalender kann man den Ort per Breiten- und Längengrad angeben aber es sieht so aus, als würde dann der Wetterbericht nicht angezeigt werden (vielleicht geht es auch nach einem Neustart)
<Fussel> hm
<oioioi1> naja wurst. ich werde überleben ohne das ungefähre wetter zu kennen...ich kann ja auch vor die tür und nachschauen...
<speckmade1> Taunix: wie gesagt - das hab' ich schon.
<Fussel> sorry speckmade1 ich hab nicht richtig gelesen, da gibts auch nen weg, dass "händisch" zu machen»» http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB  , aber selber hab ich das noch nie gemacht
<soulrebel> so dann bin ich mal gespannt was heute so alles abgeht hier ... man kann immer viel lernen im irc
<Fussel> speckmade1, äh, mitlerweile gibts ja grub2 »» http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration  , aber das ist für mich noch verwirrender
<sysdef> modular == verwirrend (wenn man es noch nicht kennt)
<Fussel> oder sorum, dankeschön sysdef 
<speckmade1> Fussel: Es handelt sich ja genau hier um GRUB2, der diese Probleme hat.
<Fussel> speckmade1, siehe den zweiten link von mir
<kraut> moin
<C_A_M> moin moin
<gnude> moin
<gnude> kann mir nochmal jemand bei einer vpn installation helfen?
<soulrebel> Ich habe einen Rechner mit ubuntu 10.04 Long Time Student laufen 2 Monis, manchmal spiele ich gerne quakelive in fullscreen, dafür muss ich aber immer den nVidia Xserver umstellen. Ich habe einen neuen User angelegt wo ich dann nur einen Moni laufen lassen wollte (sonst geht fullscreen über beide Bildschirme). Wenn ich nun umstelle ist es aber bei beiden umgestellt ... kann ich das verhindern?
<Frickelpit> soulrebel: Long Term Support nicht Long Time Student :D
<soulrebel> Frickelpit: ja sollte ein schertz sein ... bin im 12. Semester :)
<Creedinger> Hey. Ich hab Ubuntu in der Version 10.04 vor ein paar Tagen installiert und hab jetzt folgendes Problem: Ubuntu bootet nicht korrekt. Wenn ich schaue, was er gerade macht sehe ich, dass das Betriebssystem bei Checking battery state ... schon [ok] anzeigt aber der Cursor darunter einfach blinkt und nichts weiter passiert. Irgendwelche tipps?
<soulrebel> Creedinger: hats du ein ubuntu usb stick zur hand um mal zu testen ob's damit geht?
<Creedinger> soulrebel: Ja. Ich versuch es mal.
<Creedinger> soulrebel: Soll ich einfach Ubuntu ausprobieren wählen oder etwas anderes versuchen?
<soulrebel> boote einfahc mal vom stick 
<soulrebel> ist das auch ein 10.04?
<soulrebel> also ja run ubuntu oder was auch immer das steht
<soulrebel> Creedinger: und bootet der rechner?
<Creedinger> Er braucht jetzt einen Moment, da ich Ubuntu testen ausgewählt habe.
<Creedinger> Jo bootet. halt vom USB-Stick. Ich hätte die Vermutung, dass irgendwas nicht mit meiner Festplatte stimmt. Ich habe zwar das Tool zur Überprüfung vom Hersteller verwendet um sie zu testen, aber um erlich zu sein bin ich noch nicht überzeugt. Kennt hier jemand ein Tool, mit dem ich wirklich mal schauen kann, ob irgendwas mit der Festplatte nicht in Ordnung ist? 
<rumpe1> hast du mal booten mit kernel-parameter noacpi noapic versucht?
<Creedinger> nein. wo kann ich die setzen?
<rumpe1> in grub z.B.
<rumpe1> freeze beim battery-check könnte ja schon was mit dem energiemanagement zu tun haben
<soulrebel> Creedinger: mit gparted könntest du mal einen check laufen lassen, hast ja grad ubntu gebootet :)
<Creedinger> soulrebel: und dann? 
<rumpe1> Creedinger, wenn der check keine fehler findet, probierste eben mal die kernelparameter in grub :)
<soulrebel> Creedinger: System -> Administration ->GParted Partition Editor 
<Creedinger> ich bin schon in gparted drinn, aber kann da nix mit check finden.
<rumpe1> rechtsklick auf partition -> überprüfen
<Creedinger> Das ist ausgegraut.
<rumpe1> dürfte aber ausgegraut sein, wenn sie gemountet ist
<rumpe1> dann eben aushängen lassen
<Creedinger> Ok. Was macht das jetzt? Überprüft das die gesammte Festplatte auf Fehler und Inkonsistentzen oder was macht das @ rumpel
<rumpe1> ich tippe mal auf einen dateisystemcheck
<Creedinger> Ich vermute, dass mit der Festplatte eventuell was nicht in Ordnung sein könnte. Kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem ich mal die Festplatte wirklich ordentlich durchchecken kann?
<rumpe1> also keinen kompletten check... aber wenn der bootvorgang an inkonsistenten dateisystemeinträgen hängt, dann dürfte das damit auffindbar sein
<Creedinger> Der Check ist durchgelaufen
<rumpe1> bei platten empfiehlt sich auch ein blick in die S.M.A.R.T.-werte  (Datenträgerverwaltung)
<rumpe1> ich tippe eh mehr auf acpi, apic ... btw.
<Creedinger> Ich hab noch nicht viel mit Grub gemacht. So wie ich das verstanden habe muss man dann in der grub.conf die Werte setzen oder?
<rumpe1> viele acpi-implementierungen sind fehlerhaft und undokumentiert und linux muss da ziemlich viel fummeln, um das halbwegs in den griff zu bekommen
<rumpe1> ne... für testzwecke reicht es, in grub einfach die parameter an die kernelzeile ranzuhängen
<rumpe1> "e" in grub, soweit ich weiß (müßte dortstehen)
<Creedinger> was heisst "in grub" ?
<rumpe1> für edit
<rumpe1> der boot-dialog, in dem man die kernels oder den memory-check auswählen kann
<rumpe1> falls das frisch installiert ist, mußte vielleicht rechtzeitig ... hm... shift? space? drücken...
<rumpe1> ,grub? Creedinger 
<shetlandpony> Creedinger, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<rumpe1> grub läuft zeitlich zwischen BIOS und Laden des Kernels ab
<rumpe1> und nebenbei ändert man prinzipiell nix in grub.cfg ab
<TheInfinity> ,bot? Creedinger
<shetlandpony> Creedinger: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Creedinger> Überforderung :D Soll ich mich jetzt an shetlandpony wendne oder weiter an rumpel ? :D
<Creedinger> Aso das war nur ein Bot für infos :d
<rumpe1> Creedinger, während booten direkt nach dem BIOS shift drücken... dann kommt grub
<Creedinger> also ich bin jetzt in grub drinn und hab den einen kernel zum editieren ausgewählt. Wo muss ich da die Befehle anhängen und wie lauten die denn?
<rumpe1> noacpi noapic
<Creedinger> kann ich die irgendwohin klatschen oder müssen die an ne bestimmte stelle?
<rumpe1> hinten macht sich immer gut
<Creedinger> also die letzte Zeile ist die initrd /boot/initrd.img-blablabla noacpi noapic
<rumpe1> hmm... das ist nicht die kernelzeile
<Creedinger> dann hätt ich noch anzubieten: linux /boot/vmlinuz.balblabla root=UUID=einezahl\
<sash_> dingdingding
<Creedinger> da hörts dann auf mit ro quiet splash .. was auch immer das heisst :D
<rumpe1> hmm... mach das vielleicht auch  noch raus
<rumpe1> quiet und splash ersetzen durch noquiet und nosplash
<rumpe1> splash ist die boot-grafik, die die ganzen schönen boot-meldungen einfach versteckt :>
<Creedinger> dann kommt das direkt mal weg :D
<Creedinger> ist das dann die richtige zeile für die 2 befehle?
<rumpe1> die settings sind aber wohl nur temporär... *denk*
<rumpe1> welche befehle? noquiet, nosplash, noacpi und noapic sind nur parameter
<Creedinger> eh mein ich :D
<Creedinger> also das ist die zeile wo ich die parameter anhängen soll?
<rumpe1> jo
<Creedinger> Ok ich versuchs mal. Also so ich ich das verstanden habe schmeisse ich damit das Energiemanagement über bord?
<rumpe1> wird deaktiviert vorübergehend
<rumpe1> wenn es dann gehen sollte, kannst du dich beim hersteller von dem gerät beschweren ^^
<Creedinger> hey neue Ekelhaftigkeit :P Jetzt hat er mir angezeigt, dass Linux die Grafikeinstellungen nicht richtig erkennen konnte und ich hab dann ausgewählt, dass er eben mit eingeschränkten Grafikeinstellungen botten soll .... jetzt hängt er wieder bei checking battery state ..
<Creedinger> jo ich merks grad :P Damit hat sich der Kauf eines Laptops grad schön verkompliziert, da ich auch auf so n Mist achten muss :D 
<rumpe1> hmpf
<rumpe1> was fürn grafikchipsatz?
<Creedinger> Ich hab ein lenovo sl 500 er Core 2 Duo T5670 und die in den Chipsatz integrierte X4500-Grafik
<Creedinger> Da merkt man dann die Unterschiede zwischen IBM und Lenovo :D Irgendwie mag mein Laptop einfach kein Linux :P
<rumpe1> kannst du auf eine andere konsole wechseln? strg-alt-Fx ?
<Creedinger> ja
<rumpe1> dann mach da mal "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/messages"
<rumpe1> den link dann hier posten
<Creedinger> also scheinbar hatte er die parameter nur temporär drinn, denn nach nem neustart hat er wieder bei checking battery state gehangen
<rumpe1> Creedinger, jop
<rumpe1> hmm... mit den parametern gings?
<rumpe1> hast du nicht gesagt, er wäre da auch bei battery state gehangen? o.O
<Creedinger> naja da hab ich dann halt in der Graifk gehangen :P
<Creedinger> gehangen hat er nach dem neustart bei batterystate
<rumpe1> ah
<rumpe1> mußt schon genau sein... also haben die parameter zumindest stückweise was gebracht?
<Creedinger> ja
<rumpe1> dann sag das doch ^^
<Creedinger> Also: ich hab neu gestartet. Irgendwie ist er wieder bis zur Grafikfehlermeldung gekommen. Daher schau ich gleich mal, ob die Parameter noch drinn sind
<rumpe1> ne, die sind nur temporär
<Creedinger> Dann ist das seltsam :D
<Creedinger> Weil jedenfalls bin ich jetzt wieder beim Grafikfehler und konnte in ne Konsole wechseln und hab auch Internet.
<rumpe1> du kannst als weiteren kernel-parameter noch resolution="1024x768"  (z.B.) versuchen
<rumpe1> da wäre natürlich die auflösung deines bildschirms sinnvoll ^^
<Creedinger> ok mal schauen, was er jetzt treibt. 
<Creedinger> Aber die Auflösung hatte er schon korrekt erkannt
<rumpe1> ?
<rumpe1> mach einfach mal... mehr zu dem thema weiß/finde ich gerade auch nicht
<Creedinger> Ich bin grad wieder beim Status, dass er mir sagt, dass die Grafik nicht richtig erkannt worden ist (aber Auflösung zumindest ist korrekt). ICh kann jetzt Auswählen: niedrige grafikeinstellungen, grafik neu konfigurieren, fehler beheben, beenden und zu xterminal wechseln xserver neu starten
<rumpe1> da würde ich wohl grafik neu konfigurieren mal probieren
<Creedinger> Btw: wenn ich da dann grafik neu konfigurieren auswähle und dann am nächsten screen was ausgewählt hab interessiert ihn das net und er lädt einfach das fenster jedes mal wieder neu, aber macht nix. is das n bug ?
<rumpe1> oder er "nix macht", muß ja nicht der fall sein
<rumpe1> aber ich hab den dialog auch nicht direkt vor mir
<rumpe1> vielleicht in einer anderen strg-alt-fx-konsole in dmesg oder so gucken, ob da fehler geloggt werden
<Creedinger> wo wird sowas gelogt ?
<rumpe1> dmesg ist im speicher
<rumpe1> bzw. ein programm für log-buffer-ausgabe
<rumpe1> ansonsten als datei in  /var/log
<Creedinger> Das dumme ist, dass ich folgendes Phänomen bei meinem Laptop hatte: Ubuntu installliert, paar Tage fröhlich genutzt, paar Autoupdates gezogen, weiter fröhlich genutzt und dann auf einmal hat man den Spaß. Ich glaub ich les jetzt n Buch :P Die stürzen wenigstens net ab :D haha. 
<rumpe1> Creedinger, jo.. ärgerlich. welche version eigentlich?
<Creedinger> Nah ich glaub ich werd  Linux einfach neu installieren. Kann ich irgendwie meine Einstellungen behalten? Ich hab auf dem System Ruby on Rails mit n bissl Zusatzscheiss zum laufen gebracht, was schon net so einfach war, weil irgendwie die hälfte verbuggt war. Naja die neueste von der Ubuntupage. 10.10
<rumpe1> Creedinger, user-einstellungen sind alle in /home. Globale konfigs in /etc. wenn du kein separates /home hast, solltest du die vorher anderswo sichern
<Creedinger> Aber Packete gehen flöten?
<Creedinger> Darum gehts ja. Hatte das Linux aufgesetzt um mal gescheit Linux zu lernen (Was zumindest erfolgreich ist, denn ich hab heute morgen viel gelernt :D ) und halt Ruby on Rails. 
<rumpe1> Creedinger, ah... wenn du nicht nochmal runterladen willst: /var/cache/apt/archive sichern und nach wiederaufspielen z.B. da drübermounten
<rumpe1> oder zurückkopieren
<rumpe1> dann läd er die nicht nochmal runter
<Creedinger> Naja ich glaub das Problem wird eher sein, dass ich für die Installation z.B. irgendwo Ordner manuel erstellen musste (weil da einige Sachen verbugt waren) und die werden ja sicherlich kaputt sein. Da kann ich auch gleich das Tutorial nochmal neu machen. 
<rumpe1> irgendwo ordner? o.O
<rumpe1> jo... bei fremdquellen mußte dann wohl noch nachjustieren
<Creedinger> Jo das hat nix mit Linux speziell zu tun
<Creedinger> sondern mit ner Buggy implementierung von Rubyzeugs.
<rumpe1> oder machst bei der installation "nicht formatieren", dann wird nur das notwendige ersetzt
<rumpe1> und die ordner/home sollten erhalten bleiben
<rumpe1> aber backup ist generell immer bei sowas angebracht
<rumpe1> einmal falscher haken und alles is fott ^^
<Creedinger> :P Jo ich merks grad. 
<Creedinger> Wie gesagt: Lernen tu ich bei der ganzen Geschichte schon viel über Linux ... mehr als ich eigentlich will, denn ich will doch eigentlich nur Ruby lernen :P
<rumpe1> irgend ein admin muß sich nunmal in ein neues system einarbeiten... und der admin bist nunmal du ^^
<rumpe1> wenn du dranbleibst, wirst es auch nicht bereuen
<Creedinger> Aber ich will doch Informatiker sein :P Diagramme zeichnen, Programme ausdenken, Kein Plan von Implementierung haben und dafür Programmiersklaven losschicken :P 
<Creedinger> Das auf keinen Fall. Für meinen neuen Job muss ich eh Linux gescheit lernen. 
<rumpe1> *g*
<Creedinger> Jetzt weiss ich auch warum die Profs so hinter ihren Versionen her sind :P Die sind alle heile froh, dass es irgendwie läuft haha :D
<soulrebel> Creedinger: welche SW ist gemeint ..  ich war kurz off
<Creedinger> ?
<soulrebel> Creedinger: "Jetzt weiss ich auch warum die Profs so hinter ihren Versionen her sind"
<Creedinger> Aso. Eijo bei uns an der Uni stehen die Profs gar net darauf, wenn man mal vorschlägt, dass man doch bitte die neueste Version von irgendwas verwendet und net irgendwie eine von vor 10 Jahren :) Das war eher so allgemein und nicht auf eine spezielle Sache. Hat man an der UNI ja ständig, dass man ne uraltversion von irgendwas nutzen soll und nicht eben ne aktuelle.
<rumpe1> für weitergehende plauderein möchte ich noch gerne unseren offtopic-kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic empfehlen ^^
<Creedinger> jop sorry
<ramnit> Tag auch
<Mabu> tag =)
<Twilo> hallo, wie kann ich auf auf ein 32bit system den string x86 udn auf ein 64bit system den string x86_64 bekommen, bei debian und centos erhalte ich den string mit "uname -m" ubuntu gibt mir, i686 zurück
<Nalkem> wenn ich synaptic per ssh - x starte kommt beim 1. start immer eine fehlermeldung ala: The program 'synaptic' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. ... kann man dagegen was machen? (beim 2. starten geht alles)
<Nalkem> Twilo: ich bekomme da x86_64
<Twilo> das erhalte ich auf ein ubuntu 64bit system auch
<Twilo> Nalkem: auf ein 32bit system jedoch i686
<Nalkem> Twilo: asssoo ... hmm ... 
<ppq> ansonsten ginge auch 'file -L /lib/libc.so.6'
<ppq> da steht dann entweder 64-bit oder 32-bit 
<Twilo> was würde da bei ein ppc system stehen? udn ist das distributionsunabhängig? :)
<ppq> distributionsunabhängig - ja. aber was da bei ppc steht, keine ahnung..
<ppq> oder 'getconf LONG_BIT' da kommt dann 64 oder 32
<ppq> oder falls dpkg+.deb-basiert: strings /usr/bin/dpkg | egrep '^(i386|amd64)'
<ppq> alles schamlos ergoogelt, übrigens :)
<Frickelpit> cheater! :P
<Twilo> es sollte auch auf sles/opensuse, redhat/centos, etc. funktionieren :)
<ppq>  /etc/issue und lsb_release gäbs sonst auch noch
<Nightwolf> wie mache ich sowas am besten? "sed 's/`grep [0-9] file1`/1234/g' file2 > file3" mag natürlich das ` nicht.
<Guschtel> Nightwolf: $(), aber das `` wird nicht das problem sein, sondern die mehrzeilige ausgabe
<Guschtel> also grep [0-9] file1 | while read i; do sed "s/$i/1234/g" file2 >> file3; done
<Nightwolf> okay, danke
<Guschtel> ka, ob das das ist was du willst
<Nalkem> kann man in nem makefile eine regel so erstellen das sie immer gemacht wird?
<Guschtel> lass mich raten, du versuchst nen makefile für latex zu schreiben?
<Nalkem> nein, aber das die revision aus dem svn immer mit eincompiliert wird
<Guschtel> Nalkem: was meinst du damit?
<Guschtel> wenn es textfiles sind, kannst du $Id$ z.b. einfügen und dann die entsprechende property setzen
<Nalkem> guschtel: es ist, leider, kein textfile .... die revision muss mit einem befehl gehohlt werden (das funktioniert auch alles)
<Guschtel> es gibt auch pre- und post-commit-hooks (ich weiss immer noch nicht was du vor hast)
<Nalkem> Guschtel: es geht darum das ich einen quellcode durch das makescript aendern muss bevor es compiliert wird
<Guschtel> also doch textfiles?
<Nalkem> Guschtel: leider nicht
<Guschtel> huh?
<Nalkem> systemdaten zb
<Guschtel> Bei welcher sprache ist der Quellcode denn binär?
<Guschtel> Beschreib doch bitte mal das vollständige problem
<Nalkem> assoo, ok, textdateien sollen vom makefile veraendert werden .. ok, sorum ja :)
<Nalkem> guschtel: durch das programm svnversion bekomme ich die derzeitige revision als string. dieser string soll in eine quellcodedatei eingebunden werden. 
<Guschtel> Nalkem: zurück zum anfang. http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.4/svn.advanced.props.special.keywords.html
<Guschtel> $Revision$
<Guschtel> äh, $Rev$
<Nalkem> Guschtel: nuetzt leider nichts, da das immer nur die revision der datei, nicht aber des projektes wiedergibt (sowas besch...)
<Guschtel> GlobalRev
<Guschtel> liest du eigentlich auch mal was?
<Guschtel> gibts extra nen fetten kasten zu
<Nalkem> Guschtel: und da steht das drinne mit dem svnversion *G*
<Guschtel> genau
<Guschtel> versteh das problem immer noch nicht. die version wirste ja nicht 5x im selben make aufruf ändern, oder?
<Nalkem> Guschtel: nein ... aber wenn ich ein svn update mache, dann wird die datei, in der die revision steht, nicht nochmal compiliert. weil das objekt schon vorhanden ist und der quelcode sich ja noch nicht geaendert hat
<Guschtel> dann änder das file und compile dann?
<Nalkem> Guschtel: das ist ja die crux an der geschichte ... diese datei soll ja durchs makefile geaendert werden (arbeitsablauf auschecken, make, neue version auschecken, make) 
<Nalkem> Guschtel: aber der aendert die datei ja nicht durchs makefile mehr weil das objekt beim 2. durchlauf schon vorhanden ist
<C_A_M> wenn ich mit dem feuerfuchs in einem chat bin dann verschwindet nach ner kurzen weile der sound vom chat. die chats basieren auf ajax und flash. weis da jemand weshalb das so ist und ob man das ändern kann ?
<brot> C_A_M: das ist wegen flash so.
<Guschtel> Nalkem: verstehe das problem nicht sorry. auschecken, als erster aufruf im makefile das file ändern, dann compilen, usw.
<Guschtel> bin nu auch raus
<gnude> hallo ich hab ne frage zu openvpn
<gnude> ich hab als secret in der server.conf einen static-key angegeben
<Deem> Nalkem: wie wärs mit "make clean"?
<gnude> und trotzdem kann sich ein client auch mit einem anderen schlüssel anmelden.
<gnude> ich habe den schlüssel auf den client kopiert und ausprobiert.
<gnude> vpn läuft
<gnude> dann hab cih den schlüssel geändert und ... vpn läuft immer noch obwohl der schlüssel unterschiedlich ist.
<Nalkem> Deem: gerade das soll vermieden werden ... kompletter compiledurchlauf ist >1h
<LetoThe2nd> tm: hrhr
<C_A_M> brot Danke. gibt es also keine möglichkeit das zu beheben ?
<brot> C_A_M: flash ist immer ne ziemliche baustelle. und das bleibt grad in verbindung mit audiogeräten gern mal hängen. du könntest schauen obs ne neuere version davon gibt
<C_A_M> aha, ja das flash ne ewige baustelle ist ist mir die letzten jahre auch schon aufgefallen. basieren die sounds auch im ajax auf flash ?
<lenzy> Hallo.
<lenzy> Also erstmal vorweg, ich habe diese Partitionen auf der internen Festplatte:
<lenzy> jetzt möchte ich, wenn meine externe festplatte angeschlossen ist, diese als /home verwenden und alle daten von der internen /home partition auf die externe übertragen.
<lenzy> Wie kann ich das machen?
<lenzy>  /home / /boot
<Styx> lenzy: warum genau willst du das denn tun?
<Styx> also was ist de rsinn des ganzen?
<rumpe1> vielleicht als backup
<Deem> Styx: ich schätze mal er will damit alles backuppen
<lenzy> ich möchte /home auf zwei verschiedenen rechnern verwenden.manchmal auch beide gleichzeitig, dann  kann ich aber die festplatte ned an beiden anschließen
<Styx> Deem: siehste, kein Backup ;)
<rumpe1> lenzy, wie wärs mit /home übers netzwerk mounten?
<Styx> lenzy: das problem ist, dass selbst wenn du eine exakte Kopie von /home machst, das System von Hause aus nur die interne Platte nutzen wird. du müsstest jedes mal die fstab anpassen
<rumpe1> oder per hand um-mounten
<Styx> damit das System dann auf eine andere Platte zugreift
<Styx> ja
<Styx> das geht auch
<lenzy> naja, das ganze sollte beim booten automatisch passieren
<Styx> lenzy: was genau sollte beim booten automatisch passieren?
<rumpe1> könnte man ja skripten...   close x, alle anwendungen auf /home beenden, /home von externen datenträger mounten, xstarten, bla
 * TheInfinity würd ja externe hdd + unison + rc.local sync empfehlen
<lenzy> das mounten bzw.kopieren der dateien
<TheInfinity> das gibt dann wenigstens relativ unwahrscheinlich datenmüll
<lenzy> falls die externe festplatte angeschlossen ist
<rumpe1> aber dann hat man immer noch nicht das gleiche /home auf beiden rechnern
<Styx> lenzy: das wird nicht funktionieren
<rumpe1> ich würde einen server aufsetzen und dessen /home (bzw. user-verzeichnis) auf den rechnern mounten
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: ist gleichzeitig irrsinn.
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: gibt datenmüll wenn 2 instanzen gleichzeitig auf dieselben dateien zugreifen
<lenzy> und wo soll der server laufen xD
<rumpe1> TheInfinity, hmm... wegen inkonsistenz... stimmt auch wieder ^^
<TheInfinity> lenzy: : das einzig funktionsfähige wird unison / rsync sein
<LetoThe2nd> ist was bekannt, warum libahci auf nem phenom II x6-board sehr, sehr lange braucht um zu laden beim booten?
<TheInfinity> lenzy: und vor jedem login syncen via scripts
<lenzy> ich muss ma weg, ich werd nachher nochma kommen, falls ich ned weiter komm. danke schonmal
<Styx> lenzy: warum willst du eigentlich ab und zu die externe Platte nehmen? Wenn es nur um Backup geht, kopiere einfach den Inhalt von /home auf die Platte und gut ist
<TheInfinity> lenzy: kann lange bootzeiten geben und wird bei pop3 accounts weiterhin datenmüll bzw verlorene mails geben
<TheInfinity> lenzy: mit anderen worten das bedeutet viel viel intelligenz bei der planung / einrichtung ;)
<lenzy> Styx: ich will, wenn ich musik runterladen, dass die überall verfügbar ist
<lenzy> muss los. bb
<TheInfinity> .oO((unison))
<lenzy> lösungen evtl. hierher: sebastian@lenzy.de
<ppq> hm, unison übers netzwerk und getrennt davon backup auf die ext. hdd wäre wirklich angebracht
<tm> LetoThe2nd: ping
<LetoThe2nd> tm: pong...pong...pong...
<tm> LetoThe2nd: query?
<LetoThe2nd> tm: sicha.
<LetoThe2nd> tm: überprüf mal deine qry einstellungen :-)
<tm> LetoThe2nd: done
<pinguy-os-help> guten tag ubuntu user! ich bin gerade dabei pinguy os auf einem t43 zu installieren (25gb windows; 15gb  pinguy os) wie soll ich die 15gb formatieren, damit ich beide platten uneingeschränkt nutzen kann, ega ob windows oder linux gerade geladen ist. gibt's irgendwo ein tutoria um die funkitonstasten etc. am notebook inkusive hud einzurichten?
<sysdef> was ist ein pinguy os? das ist der ubuntu support channel
<pinguy-os-help> pinguy os = "schmales" ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<sysdef> mit extra paket quellen, etc. ein fork vom fork und offtopic hier. bitte nutze den pinguy support channel
<tm> pinguy-os-help: dann frag bitte in dem entsprechenden channel von pinguy os, merci :)
<pinguy-os-help> wo ist denn der pinguy os-channel? ^^
<pinguy-os-help> dann verziehe ich mich auch sofort :P
<tm> pinguy-os-help: schau auf der HP von pinguy os ;)
<sysdef> pinguy-os-help: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<pinguy-os-help> dankeschön!
<pinguy-os-help> aber rheintheoretishc sollten doch alle ubuntu 10.04 gesetze auch pinguy os unterliegen, oder?
<seth> hallo, ich hab ein problem und zwar flackert und ruckelt die wiedergabe von videos im vollbildmodus. jemand ne ahnung woran es liegen könnte?
<tm> pinguy-os-help: nein, muß nicht sein - wir wissen nicht was pinguy os für änderungen vorgenommen hat
<tm> pinguy-os-help: aber das ist ein thema für den offtopic channel, bitte beachte das topic ;)
<tm> seth: am grafikkarten treiber vermute ich
<pinguy-os-help> alles klar, danke leute, bin wieder raus, tschöööös ;)
<seth> wie kann ich rausfinden ob es wirklich daran liegt? (bin kein profi auf dem gebiet :) )
<NTQ> weiß jemand, wie ich bei pidgin einstellen kann, dass er meine kontakte nicht nach gruppen, sondern rein nur nach ihrem status sortiert?
<tm> seth: ich würde in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log schauen ob da etwas steht, compiz z.b. mal deaktivieren, im wiki nach der grafikkarte schauen und sehen ob noch etwas benötigt wird
<sysdef> koennte auch am hersteller liegen. intel macht sich z.b. bei grafikkarten nicht viel ehre
<seth> das ist nen laptop von asus mit nvidia grafikkarte. nach was soll ich genau im Xorg.0 schauen?
<sysdef> nach vielem testen und basteln empfehle ich http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de
<sysdef> die freien treiber nerven und ziehen nicht die wurst vom teller
<tm> seth: du könntest schonmal nachsehen unter: system --> systemverwaltung --> hardware-treiber, ob dort der nvidia treiber aktiviert ist, im logs sollten errors drin stehen, oder generell nachsehen ob der treiber richtig geladen wird
<tm> ,nvidia? seth oder hier mal reinschauen:
<shetlandpony> seth oder hier mal reinschauen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Aison> wenn ich ein paket mit apt-get install installiert habe, wie kann ich nachträglich nochmals die konfiguration starten?
<Aison> dpkg-reconfigure oder sowas?
<tm> Aison: sudo dpkg-reconfigure $config - kommt aber auch auf das paket an, nicht jedes paket ist konfigurierbar
<soulrebel> hi, ich ahbe mit dem Ubuntu software center (ja ich sollte synaptic nehmen i know :) ) gvim instaliert ... ich würde jetzt gerne so ein icon haben neben dem feuerfuchs 
<soulrebel> wie kann ich das schaffen, gvim ist nämlich nicht im startmenü yu finden 
<Fuchs> einfach ein Icon anlegen? 
<hdp> Starter anlegen. IIRC wird aber ein Eintrag im Menü angelegt, einfach mal aus-einloggen.
<tm> soulrebel: auf eine leere fläsche im panel drücken, dann "Zum Panel hinzufügen" -> dann auf "benutzerdefinierten Anwendungsstarter" klicken, dann die daten eingeben
<soulrebel> jo aber dann hab ich ja nicht das gvim sybol oder?
<hdp> Dann such es doch.
<soulrebel> tm: buntu ist in englishc ... Custom Application oder vanilla application launcher?
<soulrebel> hdp: ok danke hab gerade gefunden wo amn neues icon hinzufügt 
<tm> soulrebel: dann schaust mal in /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/apps/gvim.png, oder 32x32,64x64,48x48, nach ;)
<tm> soulrebel: warum installierst du dir ein englisches ubuntu wenn du die wörter nicht kennst?
<soulrebel> tm: also oxygen gibt nicht bei mir ... aber ok ich krieg das jetzt hin 
<jokrebel> hi
<soulrebel> VIELN DANK an alle! 
<soulrebel> tm: ich mag halt english mehr, immer wenn ich tutorials im netz lese sind die englisch, dieses 2 mal übersetzten finde ich halt sinnlos :)
<tm> soulrebel: dann versteh ich nicht, wieso du da noch nachfragst :/
<soulrebel> tm: ok sorry ich ear grad faul .. mussta das shcnell amchen weil der kumpel mit dem lappi schnell wieder los wollte 
<LetoThe2nd> tm: einigen wir uns drauf dass es halt einfach mehr 1337 ist, egal ob mans versteht oder nicht :-)
<tm> LetoThe2nd: ok ;)
<soulrebel> hdp:  hattest reche nach dem logout ist es nu auch im menü ... naja jetzt hab isses schon eingerichtet. wieder was gelernt :)
<seth> wie kann das sein das beim cd befehl er nicht in ordner wechselt, obwohl diese da sind?
<tm> seth: cd gibt eine fehlermeldung aus
<soulrebel> was ich mich schon offt gefragt habe ... warum kann man nicht 'man cd' machen?
<tm> soulrebel: warum kann man nicht find /usr/share/icons -name gvim* eingeben?
<soulrebel> ... ok bin ja schon ruhig
<seth> sofern ich weiß heißt cd doch change directory und sollte das auch tun. oder?
<soulrebel> seth: sag gibst du nur 'cd' oder sowas wie 'cd /usr'?
<seth> ich hab vorher den befehl ls benutzt und dann cd /irgendeinordner der bei ls angezeigt wurde. aber er wechselt nicht dorthin. er meint das so eine datei oder ordner nicht existiert
<Agrigor> seth: hast du einmal die "tab-Vervollständigung" genutzt?
<Agrigor> und dich vll einfach nur verschrieben?
<soulrebel> seth: sicher das du dich nciht vertippt hast? mach doch mal die ersten paar buchstaben von dem verzeichniss und drücke dann tab
<tm> seth: wenn du ein ls eingibst, bezieht sich ls auf den aktuellen ordner, dann solltest du cd ordnername verwenden, ohne ein / davor ;)
<Agrigor> -.- jopp ausser du willst den pfad vom rootverzeichnis aus angeben
<Agrigor> stimmt^^
<seth> ok das war der fehler :/ sry für die belästigung :P
<Agrigor> np
<soulrebel> wäre auch das erste mal das ich gehört hätte 'cd' funktioniert nicht 
<seth> ;)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<soulrebel> nabend
<C_A_M> bis später
<Trasherk> hat jemand eine Idee wie ich awk sage, er soll mir die zip datei rausparsen:
<Trasherk>  <td><img src="index-Dateien/icon_zip.gif" alt=" Zip-Download" border="0" hspace="3" vspace="3"><br>[<a href="http://prono.zip">Download</a>]<br>(etwa&nbsp;3,2MB)</td>
<Trasherk> ,...muss nicht unbedingt awk genutzt werden
<apollo13> awk ist dafür eh nicht das ware, abgesehen davon wohl der falsche channel
<rumpe1> Trasherk, echo '<td><img src="index-Dateien/icon_zip.gif" alt=" Zip-Download" border="0" hspace="3" vspace="3"><br>[<a href="http://prono.zip">Download</a>]<br>(etwa&nbsp;3,2MB)</td>' | grep -o '[a-z]*\.zip'
<rumpe1> sollte man bei allgemeineren dateinamen vielleicht noch etwas verfeinern
<Trasherk> rumpe1, guter idenn ansatz! Wie kriege ich noch unterstrich und zahlen bei dem regulären Ausdruck.
<Fuchs> _[1-9] oder \d 
<PBeck> hi
<Trasherk> rumpe1, irgendwie klappt der reguläre ausdruck nicht für http://download2.galileo-press.de/openbook/galileocomputing_linux.zip
<Trasherk> rumpe1, habs raus bekommen
<Trasherk> grep -o '[a-zA-Z0-9bc\_\/\:\.\-]*\.zip'
<Trasherk> nett
<DNS777> hoi... ein kumpel hier hat ein problem das er mit jedem browser gefragt wird html oder php runterzuladen anstatt diese files im browser anzuzeigen. hat jemand einen ahnung was das problem ist, wenn es mit jedem browser auftritt?
<DNS777> er nutzt ubuntu 10.04 btw
<DNS777> *eine ahnung
<bekks> DNS777: Das passiert sicherlich bei seinem "eigenen" Webserver, oder?
<DNS777> nee extern
<DNS777> das is ja das komische
<Trasherk> DNS777, er hat wohl Settings im Bereich mimetyp verändert :-/
<bekks> Neuen User anlegen, damit testen.
<LupusE> moin moin
<bekks> moin LupusE 
<Trasherk> gibt es eine kostenlose alternative zu virtualbox?
<Fuchs> Virtualbox ist kostenlos. Fuer den Unternehmenseinsatz, oder wie? 
<jokrebel> Trasherk: virtualbox ist doch kostenlos (für privat)
<PolitikerNEU> vmplayer vielleicht? Aber der braucht eine Registrierung
<Trasherk> Fuchs, jokrebel, ja es ist zwar kostenlos aber gibt es eine alternative
<Fuchs> natuerlich
<Fuchs> VMWare, Qemu, ...
<Fuchs> warum suchst Du eine? 
<Trasherk> meistens wegen irgendwelche tools
<tuxdroid> hi
<jokrebel> Trasherk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung
<tuxdroid> hab mal ne frage zum kernel kompilieren, und zwar hab ich mit den quellcode runtergeladen über apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r), ordungsgemäß die .config datei aus /boot geholt und hänge jetzt gerade. soll ich da jetzt mit cat noch eine weitere konfigurationsdatei reinverbinden?? macht doch keinen sinn, ich glaube, da hab ich was falsch verstanden.
<Olytibar> Hat man die Möglichkeit, wenn man in den Bereitschaftsmodus gegangen ist, ein anderes Betriebssystem zu booten, oder wird automatisch wieder Ubuntu gestartet?
<Trasherk> Was soll ein Bereitsschaftsmodus sein?
<Olytibar> Ruhezustand
<Trasherk> Olytibar, probiers aus?
<Rochvellon> afaik ist das nicht möglich
<sdx23> Olytibar: Wenn du Standby oder Suspend2Ram meinst: Nein. Wenn du Suspend2Disk meinst: Ja.
<Olytibar> Suspend2Disk wäre das wohl, vielen Dank.
<Trasherk> wie schaue ich nach mit wieviel mb der ordner belegt ist?
<LupusE> du -hs /pfad
<C_A_M> rechtsklick und dann eigenschaften
<LupusE> auf inhaltliche fehler achte ich mal nicht, denn ein ordner hat keine fuellmenge.
<Trasherk> 115M	windows_server_2008/
<Trasherk> nett
<Trasherk> danke LupusE 
<Nabor> Guten Abend
<C_A_M> moin
<Nabor> Kann mir jemand helfen, das Downmixing von AC3 auf Stereo unter Ubuntu besser einzustellen? Geht das überhaupt?
<Nabor> Wenn ich DVDs abspiele sind die Geräusche immer sehr laut, und die Stimmen sehr leise
<LupusE> unter ubuntu ...
<Nabor> egal ob mit Totem oder mit XBMC
<Nabor> kennt jemand das Problem?
<LupusE> und was soll stereo da verbessern?
<Nabor> Im Wiki zu Pulseaudio gibt es leider keine Einstellungen
<LupusE> du willst ein normalizing, kein 'downmixing'
<Nabor> Nein, stereo soll nichts verbessern
<Nabor> ich habe Eine DVD mit 5.1 Sound
<serenity> downmixing wäre von 5.1 auf Stereo z.b.
<Nabor> meine Stereoanlage aber nur Links und Rechts
<LupusE> die verdoppelung der schallquellen bringt eine lautstaerkeerhoehung von 3dB, aber du nimmst ueber 40dB erst plus 10dB als lautstaerke verdoppelung wahr. also 2 zu 5.1 -> einfache verdoppelung -> +3dB (den rest untershclage ich, weil ich im kopf keine logarithmen rehcnen kann).
<Nabor> Und ich höre eben die Geräusche zu laut und die Stimmen viel zu leise
<LupusE> deine argumentation hinkt.
<Nabor> Mir egal, wie man es nennt ;)
<Nabor> ich glaube das Problem ist klar oder?
<LupusE> mir schon, dir nicht.
<Nabor> Dann sei doch so lieb LupusE und erkläre es mir.
<ring1> ist es möglich, sich in zwei desktopumgebungen gleichzeitig einzuloggen? z.b. gnome und xfce?
<LupusE> Nabor: habe ich shcon.
<Nabor> Ja, Du hast mir gesagt, das ich normalizieren will und nicht downmixen..
<LupusE> ja, und?
<Nabor> Kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich das einstellen müsste? Am Player? bei Pulseaudio? oder wo auch immer?
<KojiroAK> ring1❂ Ja, du musst beim Starten von X noch Display :1 oder :2 angeben.
<LupusE> nope.
<KojiroAK> ring1❂ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zwei_Xserver
<ring1> KojiroAK, danke
<LupusE> KojiroAK: 8bit kompatible trennzeichen erleichtern die lesbarkeit.
<KojiroAK> LupusE❂ Ich finde das Symbol super.
<LupusE> und das aendert an meiner aussage genau was?
<Trasherk> im welchen Verzeichnis finde ich die Mülltonne
<LupusE> /vor/der/haustuer
<LupusE> wahlweise auch ~/.trash oder aehnlich.
<PBeck> LupusE: alles :>
<Trasherk> im nautilush steht
<Trasherk> trash:///
<ppq> Trasherk: ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<ppq> Trasherk: bzw. /pfad/zum/mountpunkt/.Trash-1000
<Trasherk> /home/pussy/.local/share/Trash/files
<Trasherk> habse gefunden
<Trasherk> du -hs files/
<Trasherk> 7,7G	files/
<Trasherk> nette Sammlung
<Trasherk> hab mich schon gewundert warum nautiliutus net öffnen wollte
<Trasherk> hehe
<LupusE> ich sehe da mehr ein psychisches, als ein technisches problem. was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<flash63> Nabor: Du kannst es mit einem Trick versuchen.  Einstellungen > Klang auf 4.0 Output wenn das geht. Jetzt sollten unter Ausgabe zwei Regler erreichbar sein. Mit "Hinten - Vorne" läßt sich da jetzt möglicherweise etwas korrigieren.
<LupusE> da geraeusche in der regel niederfrequent (weit unter 1khz) sind und die sprache zwar die grundschwingung zwischen 500-700Hz hat, aber die obertoene zur verstaendlichkeit im bereich 1-4kHz leigen, was soll ihm das reorganisieren der schallquellen bei dem problem helfen?
<LupusE> wenn man es denn kompliziert haben will kiennte man einen hochpass einbauen, der bis ca 200khz einsetzt. oder auch den bass einfach zuerueckregeln (wenn es die soundkarte hergibt).
<LupusE> aber die idee auf stereo zu gehen bleibt damit unsinnig, ohne die klangeigenschaften zu beeinflussen.
<Trasherk> nutzt zufällig jemand dauerhaft itunes als standard player?
<bekks> Garantiert nicht, weil das nicht unter Ubuntu läuft.
<Trasherk> bekks, es würde mit wine laufen, aber ich frage mich ob sich das lohnt?
<Trasherk> hatte zu meiner mac Zeit den itunes player genutzt :/
<olli0578> Welchen wysiwyg html editor könnt ihr empfehlen?
<bekks> gvim
<ppq> keinen :(
<Fuchs> keinen
<bekks> Was möchtest Du denn "wysiwyg" editieren?
<olli0578> eine html / css webseite
<ppq> mit nem normalen html-editor und einem browser zum begutachten des resultats wirst du mehr freude haben
<ppq> bzw. texteditor mit html syntaxhighlight
<olli0578> habe bis jetzt mit dw gearbeitet. Gibts da was ähnliches für ubuntu?
<bekks> Nein.
<jokrebel> olli0578: für meine bescheidenen Bedürfnisse (vorhandene Tabellen in ner vorhanden Site verändern) tut es KompoZer
<olli0578> Ich merke schon, ich muss meine Benutzergewohnheiten komplett umstellen, wenn ich mit ubuntu glücklich werden soll...
<LupusE> olli0578: nein, du musst nur programmierne lernen und was schreiben ...
<LupusE> tolle diskurssion, alle jahre wieder.
<olli0578> Aber immerhin...schon eine Woche ohne Windows....und so wirklich vermissen tue ich fast nichts.
<bekks> HTML programmiert man doch nicht? :)
<olli0578> Ich bin aber user und kein programmierer...
<bekks> olli0578: Psst - HTML programmiert man auch nicht ;)
<jokrebel> olli0578: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webeditoren
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluefish bspw.
<LupusE> bekks: einen wysiwyg editor wuerde ich auch nicht in html/css 'programmieren'
<bekks> LupusE: :)
<olli0578> In welcher Sprache werden denn Linux Anwendungen programmiert?
<bekks> In allen möglichen.
<olli0578> Kennt jemand abgesehen vom Wiki eine gute Dokumentation, die für einen Anfänger, der sich systematisch in das Thema Ubuntu/Linux einarbeiten will, geeignet ist?
<LupusE> mehr idioten oder mehr ernsgemeinte user?
<olli0578> Also ich würde mich als ernstgemeinten User bezeichnen. Da das Thema Linux aber für mich absolutes Neuland ist, brauche ich etwas womit ich mich gut in die Materie einarbeiten kann.
<LupusE> wenn du ein auto kaufst, liest du dir dann auch zuerst die bedienungsanleitung von vorne bis hinten durch?
<olli0578> Nein, ich habe aber irgendwann mal nen Führerschein gemacht, bevor ich mir das erste Auto gekauft habe.
<LupusE> dann probier rum, wenn du nicht weiterkommst nimm de manpages und projektdokumentationen.
<ppq> olli0578: galileo openbooks (guck mal bei google, kann man online lesen) und sonst von michael kofler
<Fuchs> ,einseiger? olli0578 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber einseiger
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? olli0578 
<ppq> olli0578: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-B%C3%BCcher
<shetlandpony> olli0578, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da hast Du eine relativ gute Anlaufstelle, 
<Fuchs> das ubuntuusers.de Forum ist zudem auch prima fuer Einsteiger
<Gamoder> Gibt es eigentlich so etwas wie bei Windows, dass die gerade fokkusierte Anwendung mehr CPU-Leistung bekommt als die anderen?
<olli0578> Kann man ohne weiteres den Computernamen ändern, oder gibt es dann Probleme?
<LupusE> man sollte nie den computernamen aedern. aber die probleme stellen sich erst heraus, wenn du es getan hast.
<LupusE> den rechnernamen kannst du mit hostname schnell setzen, aber bedenke, dass auchein mailserver z.b. auf diesen zurueckgreift.
<LupusE> und andere evtl installierte dienste.
<jokrebel> olli0578: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rechnername
<LupusE> toller artikel. ohne nennung von moeglichen nebenwirkungen.
<Fuchs> auf den meisten Desktopsystemen muss man mit keinen rechnen
<Fuchs> und es ist ein Wiki, Du kannst es gerne verbessern. 
<LupusE> wenn ich nuechtern bin, vielleicht.
<Fuchs> wenn Du es nicht bist, dann bleib bitte hier trotzdem sachlich und freundlich. Danke. 
<jham> LupusE: ++
<jham> :D
<jokrebel> gn8
<UbuntuUser123> Hallo zusammen
<drunkenkilla> moin
<UbuntuUser123> Kann mir jemand helfen ?
<ppq> ,frag? UbuntuUser123
<shetlandpony> UbuntuUser123: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<MrCatEye> hallo :)
<UbuntuUser123> Hab gerade Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop -i 386 / Live CD über mein CD Rom Laufwerk am Laufen / Auf meiner Festplatte befindet sich mein altes Ubuntu 9.10 drauf / Ich bekomme keinen Zugriff mehr auf meinen Home Ordner :-( Meine ganzen Daten sind dort gespeichert
<Fuchs> UbuntuUser123: fehlende Berechtigungen?  Bekommst Du eine Fehlermeldung? 
<UbuntuUser123> j a moment 
<UbuntuUser123> Sie haben nicht die nötigen Zugriffsrechte, um den Inhalt von »User123« anzuzeigen.
<MrCatEye> dann gib dir die Rechte doch ...
<Fuchs> japs 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? UbuntuUser123 
<shetlandpony> UbuntuUser123: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> aufpassen damit
<UbuntuUser123> Danke danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<UbuntuUser123> Mit der Freigabe option auf den Ordner hat es nicht geklappt
<MrCatEye> na Freigabe is was anderes
<MrCatEye> das is Netzwerk
<MrCatEye> also ichm eine auf der Konsole mal: sudo chmod -R 777 user123, würde ich mal so sagen
<bekks> NEIN.
<Fuchs> NEIN
<bekks> VOLLKOMMEN falsch.
<MrCatEye> und dann wieder rückgängig machen später
<Fuchs> MrCatEye: wuerdest Du solchen Quatsch bitte nie mehr empfehlen? Danke. 
<Fuchs> das kann man eben nicht rueckgaenig machen. 
<bekks> MrCatEye: Das KANN man nicht mehr rückgängig machen.
<Wedelwolf> wenn ich mir das teil http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ da runterlade und aufinstallieren klicke kommt: "Fehler: Kann »pidgin« nicht installieren"
<bekks> Besitzrechte ändern, das reicht vollkommen. Also sudo chown -R userABC /home/user123, wenn user123 der alte User ist.
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: wissen wir schon, Ausgabe von  sudo apt-get upgrade    und   sudo apt-get -f install   in einen pastebin 
<Wedelwolf> wie funktioniert pastebinit nochmal?
<Fuchs> ,paste? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ppq> Wedelwolf: 'befehl | pastebinit'
<Fuchs> alternativ:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit       befehl | pastebinit 
<UbuntuUser123> Ich befinde mich im Home ordner 
<UbuntuUser123> Dort ALT + F2 drücken
<UbuntuUser123> und dann chown -R userABC /home/user123 ?
<MrCatEye> nein du sollst ein Terminal öffnen
<MrCatEye> und da dann den Befehl eingeben
<UbuntuUser123> Ich arbeite nur mit Dateimanager
<MrCatEye> ja aber da kannst du nicht mit Sudo arbeiten
<Fuchs> kann man, aber mach ein Terminal auf, ist einfacher
<Fuchs> und geht weniger kaputt
<Wedelwolf> http://pastebin.com/zfXFqGkV 
<Wedelwolf> http://pastebin.com/BcxSnfzv
<UbuntuUser123> Terminal ist geöffnet 
<UbuntuUser123> Die befehle wie "Dir" funzen dort ja nicht
<UbuntuUser123> Wie heißt der Befehl zum Ordner Home zu kommen
<MrCatEye> nein nennt sich auch "ls"
<Fuchs> UbuntuUser123: da bist Du schon
<MrCatEye> cd ~
<Fuchs> UbuntuUser123: aufpassen mit chmod -R
<Fuchs> vorher sicherstellen, dass alles korrekt ist, kann man naemlich auch nicht rueckgaengig machen 
<ghostcube> macht mal einer alleine support zuviele nerven denjenigen meist fr dens gedacht is
<UbuntuUser123> Ich befinde mich auf der Live CD im neuen Ubuntu Home ordner
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: ach, wenns nur das ist
<UbuntuUser123> Ich muss erstmal meine Festplatte suchen
<ghostcube> Wedelwolf: falsche ppa version eingetragen? 
<Wedelwolf> ghostcube wie bitte?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: Du musst das ganze ppa eintragen, nicht nur ein Paket installieren
<Fuchs> ,Fremdquellen? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ghostcube> das könnte auch helfen Wedelwolf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pidgin
<C_A_M> wo finde ich denn nu das pastebinit, installiert isses ?
<Fuchs> C_A_M: in $path
<Wedelwolf> *sfz* 
<Fuchs> C_A_M: das heisst, dass Du es einfach ausfuehren kannst 
<ppq> C_A_M: einfach 'befehl | pastebinit' oder 'pastebinit datei'
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: ja? 
<ghostcube> Wedelwolf: hm?
<C_A_M> aha, danke probier ich
<Wedelwolf> Und wie füg ich ne ppa hinzu? 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: am einfachsten? 
<Wedelwolf> Und wie?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: wget https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+files/pidgin-ppa_0.0.4_all.deb; gdebi pidgin-ppa_0.0.4_all.deb
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hwla64 | Error: Page not found
<Fuchs> wenn installiert ohne Fehler:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wedelwolf> Dieses Paket kann nicht installiert werden
<Wedelwolf> Kann »pidgin« nicht installieren
<Fuchs> interessant
<Wedelwolf> jep.
<Fuchs> dann machen wir das halt manuell
<Fuchs> welche Ubuntuversion?
<Wedelwolf> 10.04
<olli0578> Wie bekomme ich den meinvz plauderkasten in empathy oder pidgin zum laufen?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<Wedelwolf> done
<Fuchs> ohne Fehler? 
<dadrc> olli0578, http://developer.studivz.net/2010/06/30/xmpp-chat-beta/
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: wenn ohne Fehler:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fuchs> genau so
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs done. Aber dafür Fehler.
<olli0578> dadrc: das hab ich schon durchgearbeitet. Funktioniert aber nicht.
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: zeigen
<Wedelwolf> http://pastebin.com/7uHVKh2w
<dadrc> olli0578, bei mir geht das exakt nach der Anleitung - sicher, dass du nicht irgendeine Einstellung vergessen hast?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: sudo apt-get remove pidgin-facebookchat && sudo apt-get upgrade 
<k1l> ,fn? olli0578 
<shetlandpony> olli0578: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<olli0578> dadrc: welchen client benutzt du?
<dadrc> olli0578, pidgin. sollte aber nichts ändern, gleiches library dahinter.
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs mit kombination von sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Wedelwolf> wurde es wieder installiert
<Wedelwolf> danke
<olli0578> OK. Ich probiers nochmal. Korrigier mich, wenn ich was falsch mache: Konten-->Konten verwalten-->Hinzufügen
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: keine Ursache
<olli0578> Protokoll: XMPP
<dadrc> olli0578, Moment.
<dadrc> olli0578, ich pack dir mal 2 screenshots ins query
<olli0578> drdrc: danke das hat mir geholfen...jetzt funktionierts
<dadrc> olli0578, sehr gut
<olli0578> Kaum macht man's richtig....
<olli0578> Kann man Skype auch in Pidgin integrieren?
<C_A_M> skype gibts auch für ubuntu funzt bei mir recht gut
<ppq> olli0578: kann man
<ppq> olli0578: allerdings muss skype im hintergrund laufen
<ppq> paket pidgin-skype
<olli0578> Funzt Video dann auch?
<C_A_M> keine ahnung, mir kommt keine cam ins haus
<C_A_M> dateiübertragung funzt auch sehr gut das hab ich bei empathy noch nich geschafft
<olli0578> pidgin-skype installiert...und dann?
<ppq> olli0578: starte mal skype, dann starte pidgin neu und guck in den pidgin menüs rum, ob sich irgendwo was getan hat ;)
<ppq> womöglich unter konten - konten verwalten - hinzufügen - protokoll
<ppq> .. und weg isser
<k1l> er war ja mit pidgin hier :)
<k1l> (denke ich mal
<olli0578> Scheint auch zu funktionieren
<olli0578> Kann ich in Pidgin auch nen Favoriten für nen IRC Channel setzen?
<ppq> olli0578: nutz lieber einen vernünftigen irc client
<olli0578> Sorry...absoluter Newby
<ppq> xchat, bspw.
<ppq> aber bitte nicht das paket xchat-gnome, sondern xchat :)
<C_A_M> mit dem clienten bin ich bisher auch recht zufrieden, hab bisher leider noch nicht herausgefunden wie man die chanels speichert um das man beim nächsten start gleich wieder verbunden wird
<ppq> C_A_M: unter xchat? geh mal in die serverliste (menü "datei"), in die einstellungen des netzwerks ("ubuntu" oder freenode), da kann man beides einstellen
<C_A_M> aha, danke schau ich mir mal an
<olli0578> ppq: aber dann habe ich wieder zwei unterschiedliche clients...
<bekks> olli0578: Zwei unterschiedliche clients für zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.
<bekks> One task, one tool.
<ppq> olli0578: stimmt, aber mit pidgin+irc wird man langfristig nicht glücklich
<olli0578> hmm
<olli0578> Na gut...
<C_A_M> ahh, ich glaub ich habs, Danke
<olli0578> Andere Frage: Kann man die Avatare der verschiedenen Messenger (Skype/VZ) in Pidgin anzeigen lassen?
<C_A_M> ja
<olli0578> Wie?
<C_A_M> musst sie aber glaube ich neu einfügen
<C_A_M> wie weis ich grad nicht mehr ausm kopp hab pidgin vor zwei jahren gehabt
<C_A_M> schwer kanns aber nicht sein sonst hätte ich damals keine avatare im pidgin gehabt :o)
<olli0578> C_A_M: Welchen IM Client nutzt Du?
<olli0578> Oder mal an alle: Welcher IM Client ist Eurer Meinung nach der Empfehlenswerteste?
<Fuchs> Geschmackssache
<Fuchs> da kannst Du auch gleich nach dem besten Kuchen fragen
<Fuchs> wir haben aber eine Liste, 
<Fuchs> ,IM? olli0578 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber IM, ich verbinde aber 249 Dinge mit IM. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche IM' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Fuchs> arg
<Fuchs> ,shetlandpony, suche IM?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shetlandpony, suche IM
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger  << da
<olli0578> Anders gefragt...welcher Client wird am häufigsten genutzt?
<C_A_M> ich hab im moment leider noch den empathy mein system ist noch recht frisch
<Fuchs> olli0578: genau so unmoeglich zu beantworten
<C_A_M> ich wollte mir auch den pidgin wieder installien
<olli0578> Welcher ist am universellsten?
<LupusE> hat ubuntu nicht das popcon von debian uebernommen?
<LupusE> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ <- gruber anhaltspunkt der 'beliebtesten software'
<olli0578> Das nenn ich ja mal übersichtlich...
<LupusE> das eine ist zu weniig info, das andere zu viel ... nie kann man es dem user recht machen ... schau doch auf http://packages.ubuntu.com/<paketname> auf der rechten seitenleiste unten nach denalternativen.
<LupusE> dann halt ohne counter.
<Fuchs> LupusE: die Alternativen hat er schon in einem bunten Wikiartikel
<LupusE> popcon ist auch bunt ;)
<olli0578> Eigentlich bin ich von Windows nach Ubuntu gewechselt, weil mir Windows zu bunt war...:-!
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du bittlbee und irssi nehmen
<olli0578> ???
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, 
<Fuchs> die ganze Diskussion gehoert eigentlich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> mit Support hat das ja nichts mehr zu tun
<C_A_M> ich hab xp nur noch zum mucke machen auf der platte und das hab ich glaube ich nun schon 6 wochen nicht mehr hochgefahren
<C_A_M> Rekord ! :)
<olli0578> Schön wäre, wenn ich Windoof überhaupt nicht mehr brauchen würde.
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> ich meins relativ ernst. 
<UbuntuUser123> Dank "MrCatEye" Hilfe habe ich es bis jetzt geschafft  mit meiner Live CD "Ubuntu 10.10" auf meine alte Festplatte auf "Ubuntu 9.10" zu kommen ! Ich möchte gerne meine alten Daten aus dem Home Ordner retten. Leider sind nur 2 Dateien in meinen alten Home Ordner drin.  Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop +  README.txt 
<bekks> Dann hattest du den Kram vorher verschlüsselt.
<MrCatEye> ja seine Daten sind verschlüsselt, vielleicht kann ihm da jemand helfen da wieder ranzukommen
<bekks> Und solltest nun die README.txt lesen...
<UbuntuUser123> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly 
<UbuntuUser123> Hab schon den Befehl eingeben
<UbuntuUser123>  ecryptfs-mount-private
<UbuntuUser123> jemand eine Idee ???
<MisterX> nabend zusammen
<MrCatEye> gute Nacht
<MisterX> kann mir jemand ein programm aus dieser liste ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln ) empfehlen, das den konvert .flv -> .avi oder .mp4 oder so packt?
<ppq> MisterX: ffmpeg
<MisterX> merci
<C_A_M> gn8
<ppq> MisterX: die manpage dazu ist sehr gut und sollte dir alles geben was du brauchst
<MisterX> prefkt :)
<MisterX> gna.
<MisterX> perfekt
<MisterX> die wiki-artikel waren irgendwie nich sehr gesprächig
<ppq> joa, da wird nur die installation behandelt
<MisterX> (müsste ich eigentlich zum anlass nehmen, sie zu verbessern)
<ppq> gute einstellung ;)
<flash63> so Ende Gelände - g8
<soc1> hi
<soc1> weiß jemand, wie ich herausfinden kann, welche audio-/video-codecs firefox nativ unterstützt?
<LupusE> about:plugins
<LupusE> in der adressleiste
<LupusE> dann hast du wahrscheinlich ein mediaplayer-plugin (mplayer, totem, ...)
<soc1> das zeigt mit dir plugins an
<LupusE> und das wird dann im idealfall alles aspeilen, was dein mediaplayer kann.
<soc1> japp, das ist genau das was ich nich wissen will :-)
<LupusE> weiterdeken oder konkret fragen hilft.
<soc1> ok
<soc1> weiß jemand, wie ich herausfinden kann, welche audio-/video-codecs firefox nativ unterstützt?
<LupusE> gar keine.
<ppq> soc1: ogg+vorbis+theora
<LupusE> nativ?
<soc1> ppq: ah danke!
<ppq> ab 4.0 auch web,
<ppq> *webm
<soc1> ich hatte angenommen, dass firefox4 beta9 auch webm/vp8/vorbis unterstützt ... aber das wird anscheinend noch nahcgereicht oder?
<ppq> http://nightly.mozilla.org/webm
<ppq> ich geh mal davon aus, dass du weißt, was du tust und dementsprechend dein profil vorher sicherst
<LupusE> okay, ich nehme alles zurueck, und mag firefox nicht mehr. mal sehen was ich mir als naechsten browser anschaue.
<LupusE> sorry fuer die fehlinformation.
<surfhai> Jan 17 19:54:23 localhost kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 17325874
<surfhai> muss ich damit rechnen das die platte bald stirbt?
<surfhai> die meldet sich heut schon zum 2. mal von allein ab
<ppq> surfhai: check die mal mit smart
<ppq> ,festplattenstatus? surfhai
<shetlandpony> surfhai, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<soc1> ppq: mhh ok, ich dachte das wäre standardmäßig schon drinne :-/
<surfhai> wielang würde ein offline test einer 750GB platte denn dauern?
<ppq> soc1: ist es eigentlich auch, seit mai 2010
<soc1> seltsam, ich hab das firefox nightly ppa, aber es spielt nich ab :-/
<soc1> sondern nur ogg/theora/vorbis
<surfhai> alter 182 minuten dauert das
<ppq> surfhai: mach doch erstmal den "short" test, das sollte schnell gehen
<ppq> surfhai: dir wird angezeigt, wie lange der test dauert, wenn du ihn startest.
<surfhai> ja, kein fehler gefunden
<ppq> surfhai: den short test hast du also schon gemacht?
<surfhai> 1 min
<ppq> k, dann gedulde doch halt
<surfhai> kein fehler gefunden
<ppq> surfhai: das waren jetzt aber keine 182 minuten ;)
<surfhai> ne, war short... :D
<surfhai> hat weng mehr als 1 min gedauert
<ppq> dann mach mal den langen
<ppq> hast du eigentlich wacklige kabel o.ä. als ursache ausgeschlossen?
<surfhai> die kabel sind fest und haben noch nie probleme bereitet
<surfhai> den langen werd ich machen wenn ich schlafen geh :)
<surfhai> vielleicht sind auch fehlerhafte mp3s schuld
<ppq> nö
<ppq> soc1: also ich habs grad probiert mit dem firefox-4.0 aus dem mozilla-daily ppa. klappt super. http://videos-cdn.mozilla.net/serv/firefox4beta/grouptabs.webm
<seth> nabend, ich hätte gerne gewusst wie ich .jar files ausführe bzw deren inhalt installiere
<soc1> ppq: ahh tatsächlich!
<ppq> seth: 'java -jar /pfad/zur/datei.jar'
<soc1> dann scheint google meinen browser nicht richtig zu erkennen, weil youtube mir immer nur die flash-sachen gibt
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-18
<ppq> auch wenn dus auf youtube.com/html5 aktivierst?
<ppq> geht hier gut
<seth> woran kann es liegen wenn er ausgibt "unable to access jarfile ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich habe 2 monitore in twinview, dabei entsteht das problem, dass bei spielen fullscreen eben die beide monitore einnimmt, wie kann ich es umgehen und weiter twinview betreiben?
<LupusE> z.b. indem du auf twinview verzichtest und dualview nutzt?
<IchEsseDichAuf> dualview? ich muss erst googln was es ist
<IchEsseDichAuf> LupusE: was meinst du nun unter dualview?
<seth> woran kann es liegen wenn ich ne .jar datei ausführe,das er ausgibt "unable to access jarfile ?
<LupusE> z.b. daran, dass er das .jar file nicht 'betreten' kann.
<LupusE> aus rechtegruenden?
<LupusE> oder wegen falscher RE?
<seth> ok habs schon
<ubuntu123> Hallo zusammen
<drunkenkilla> hi
<IchEsseDichAuf> LupusE: was ist denn nun mit Dualview, was meintest du drunter?
<ubuntu123> Bräucht kurz hilfe beim Terminal mit den Befehlen !  Ich möchte gerne zugriff auf meine alte Ubuntu Festplatte / Home Ordner bekommen 
<ubuntu123> War kurz Offline
<nevchen> !mount ubuntu123 
<nevchen> mount? ubuntu123 
<nevchen> ubuntu? nevchen 
<nevchen> shetlandpony: help
<shetlandpony> nevchen, please let's talk private for a minute. see query...
<ubuntu123> moment
<nevchen> ,ubuntu? nevchen 
<shetlandpony> nevchen, Ubuntu ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu
<nevchen> ,mount? ubuntu123 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu123, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ring1> wie sage ich apt-get, dass ich ein paket aus den abhängigkeiten nicht installieren möchte?
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> ich habe ein ubuntu server mit kvm virtualisierung und vbridged networking. wenn ich nun eine anfrage auf eine virtuelle instanz mache sieht die dort so aus als ob sie vom host kommen wuerde und nicht vom anfragendem rechner. kann man das irgendwie aendern?
<dframe> Nalkem was meinst du mit "wenn ich nun eine anfrage auf eine virtuelle instanz mache" ? Schreibe was du konkret machst.
<Nalkem> dframe: beispiel ich mache von rechner a eine anfrage auf dem virtuellem rechner b, der auf host H liegt. dann steht im logfile von b eine anfrage von H statt von a. ich kann also nicht mehr filtern
<TheInfinity> Nalkem: klingt nicht wirklich als würde dein netzwerk bridged sein. aber ich kenn nur vmware zeugs, somit kA :)
<alamar> (das klingt eher nach einer komischen art von nat..)
<TheInfinity> ... yep @ alamar
<Nalkem> ja .. leider ... auf dem vr ist die eigentliche ip eingerichtet
<Nalkem> weiss deswegen auch nicht was es iost :/
<Nalkem> vor allem weil es keine virtuelle ip ist
<olli2> Guten Morgen! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit kernel 2.6.37 im eilverfahren auf 10.04 zu testen? also nicht zu kompilieren? 2.6.37 _könnte_ ein spezifisches HW-problem lösen und ich besitze diese HW.
<LetoThe2nd> ,kernel? olli2 
<shetlandpony> olli2, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> olli2: im NICHT-eilverfahren lesen und das gewonnene wissen anwenden. :-)
<olli2> Danke Dir LetoThe2nd. Ich hab schonmal nen Kernel kompiliert. Ich hätte konkreter fragen sollen: Gibts das Ding irgendwo schon fertig gepackt? (inoffiziell ohne support natürlich)
<Frickelpit> ,mainline-kernel? olli2 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Frickelpit, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mainline-kernel
<Frickelpit> war ja klar …
<LetoThe2nd> olli2: hättest du die seite gelesen, hättest du gefunden... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<Frickelpit> olli2: google halt mal danach
<olli2> mainline kernel war das stichwort
<olli2> genau das hab ich gebraucht, merci :)
<Unkbaer> Guten Morgen!
<olli2> also ich danke Euch :)
<seth> hallo, ich hab eben mit dieser anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation den treiber installiert und jetzt kam beim neustart ne dicke fehlermeldung. wo kann ich die nachgucken ? 
<seth> bzw wo werden die abgespeichert
<ppq> seth: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ppq> seth: wieso manuell?
<soulrebel> hallo, gestern noch habe ich das packet 'texlive-full' im synaptic gesehen und installieren können. Heute aber ist es nicht mehr zu finden ... hat jemand das selbe problem? Bzw könnte mal jemand nachsehen ob synaptic das besagte packet findet ... 
<ppq> soulrebel: hast du vielleicht seitdem den universe zweig des ubuntu paketrepository deaktiviert? führ doch bitte mal 'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list' aus, pastebinit ggf. installieren
<ppq> *wart*
<soulrebel> ja sorry ich hatte irgendwie so einen bug das ich nix eintippen konnte
<ppq> ah ;)
<soulrebel> einen moment noch ... muss mit usb stick rumhantieren an dem anderem rechner 
<soulrebel> sicher pastebinit?
<soulrebel> naja das müsste ich erst mal installieren 
<soulrebel> aber ich hab grad ziemlich viele tex packete ausgewählt und das dauert halt 
<soulrebel> mal schauen wenn sich meine tex files nach dem installieren erstellen lassen hörst du nix mehr von mir ... andernfalls heul ich weiter rum :)
<ppq> pastebinit ist für sowas sehr nützlich. wenn du es gerade nicht installieren magst/kannst, dann kannst du deine /etc/apt/sources.list natürlich auch mit nem texteditor öffnen, alles markieren und bspw. auf pastebin.com reinkopieren
<soulrebel> ahh  ok 
<basti198551> hallo sed guru's .. ich versuch schon die ganze zeit irgendwie nen " zu ecsapen -> ich muss im prinzip alle zeilen welche mit user_pref("browser.download anfangen löschen
<tm> basti198551: frag doch mal im ##sed channel nach :)
<basti198551> tm danke
<soulrebel> ppq: http://pastebin.com/r8MxN0FR
<ppq> soulrebel: joa, da fehlt das universe repo. ist das ein live-system oder ein frisch installiertes?
<soulrebel> ppq: ist live 
<soulrebel> das ist ein usb stick den ich mit latex fit machen wollte um dann an jedem recher an meiner dipl arbeit weiterschreiben zu können 
<ASDF-One> Hallo zusammen
<ASDF-One> kann mir jemand helfen ? Ich habe einen verschlüsselten HOME Ordner auf meiner alten Festplatte wo Ubuntu 9.10 drauf ist. Ich komme nicht mehr an meine Daten dran
<x_O1> hallo, wieso kann ich sip accounts in ekiga benutzen aber dieselben accounts nicht in empathy?
<soulrebel> Wenn ich ein ubuntu live usb sick habe und nun mit synaptic software installiere ... wird diese software den persistence oder den normalen speicher auf dem stick benutzen?
<schlaftier> ASDF-One: Keine Panik. Weißt du dein Passwort von damals noch?
<tm> x_O1: hast du dir den artikel über empathy schon durchgelesen?
<x_O1> tm: ja, habe ich..
<ASDF-One> Ich weiß meine Login Daten noch und mein Passwort
<tm> x_O1: glaub ich kaum, weil ganz unten steht etwas dazu ;)
<x_O1> tm: ausser zu ekiga steht da nix, es sei denn du meinst nicht ubuntuusers.de
<schlaftier> ASDF-One: Hast du die Festplatte in einen neuen Rechner eingebaut oder musst du den alten Rechner jetzt mit einer Live-CD booten?
<ASDF-One> Ich habe die Festplatte auf Slave / Und auf Master ein neues Ubuntu 9.10 System am laufen
<tm> x_O1: es ging doch um ekiga und empathy, so wie ich das aus deiner frage um 12:29 lese und ich meine den empathy artikel bei ubuntuusers.de im wiki
<x_O1> tm: ok. frage war nicht perfekt formuliert. ich habe drei sip accounts. sipgate zb.. in ekiga funzt der wunderbar. in empathy nicht..
<tm> x_O1: hast du das zusatz paket für empathy installiert? wenn ja, schonmal in die ~/.xsession-errors gesehen, stehen da evtl. fehler?
<x_O1> tm: ich habe gerade die debug infos von empathy gefunden.. (im hilfe-reiter ^^)
<x_O1> ja da sind fehler drin.. aber das zu finden scheint nicht einfach
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo: "If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured. " <--  Was ist eine "wireless extension"?
<Frickelpit> google, erster treffer: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
<Frickelpit> zweiter treffer: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.Extensions.html
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/2qlvmu
<Frickelpit> usw.
<Frickelpit> suchmaschinen ftw!
<bullgard4> x_01: Ein Empathy-Entwickler hat mir mal diese Frage so beantortet: "Weil dieses Feature nicht eingebaut ist."
<x_O1> bullgard4: wtf?
<bullgard4> x_01: Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht. Bitte stelle die Frage noch einmal mit anderen Worten.
<tm> x_O1: bullgard4 bezieht sich auf deine frage von 12:29 uhr (local time maschine) ;)
<x_O1> tm: bullgard4: wtf? sip is nich eingebaut? sind das thirdparty plugins?
<ppq> soulrebel: sorry, war afk. also wenn das ein persistenter stick ist, kannst du deine sources.list einfach anpassen und das universe repo aktivieren (und am besten auch gleich alle anderen, die dort mit ner raute # einkommentiert sind). wenn du dann regulär runterfährst, wird das in die persistenzpartition gesynced und beim nächsten start übernommen, afaik
<ppq> soulrebel: genau so ist das dann auch mit installierter software.
<tm> x_O1: du hast doch den artikel von empathy gelesen, oder? da steht doch das zusatzpaket drin welches du installieren solltest
<x_O1> tm: habe ich ja auch.. es passieren eben connection errors..
<x_O1> egal.. 
<bullgard4> x_01: Er hat mir gesagt, daß  (zum damaligen Zeitpunkt) Empathy keine Verbindungen zu SIP-Konten herstellen kann, weil Empathy das nicht vorgesehen hat.
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo: "If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured. " <--  Was ist eine "wireless extension"?
<tm> bullgard4: damit sind die zusatzinformationen (datenrate, konfiguration, ip, etc pp.) des wlan adapters gemeint, wenn dieser konfiguriert ist
<Frickelpit> [12:56:59] < Frickelpit> zweiter treffer: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.Extensions.html
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/2qlvmu
<Frickelpit> lesen sollte man schon …
<C_A_M> moin
<hardcore> wie krieg ich die meldung hier weg
<hardcore> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<hardcore> apt-get clean funkt ned
<Frickelpit> wie wäre es mit apt-get -f install?
<hardcore> geht nicht
<hardcore> weil das paket in konflikt steht und das was in konflikt steht krieg ich nicht runter
<hardcore> auch nicht mit -f
<Frickelpit> ,fn? hardcore
<shetlandpony> hardcore: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<hardcore> Fehlermeldung: http://pastie.org/1473280
<hardcore> http://pastie.org/1473282
<bullgard4> tm: Danke!
<hardcore> und libasterisk-agi-perl krieg ich nicht weg
<hardcore> weil da die meldung kommt ich soll zuerst apt-get -f install machen
<hardcore> Frickelpit: ich komm da jetzt leider nicht mehr weiter vllt. weisst du ja was :/
<Frickelpit> hardcore: man dpkg und nach force nachschauen
<hardcore> hab schon dpkg -i --force-overwrite benutzt klappt nicht
<hardcore> fehlermeldung: http://pastie.org/1473296
<serverhorror> dpkg will ein .deb file keinen paketnamen
<butschi> hi
<kruemel> moin
<kruemel> ich bin auf der suche nach einem video bearbeitungs programm. ich möchte ein video "beschneiden" und zwar möchte ich den unteren bildrand entfernen. kennt jemand ein video-tool mit dem man soetwas machen kann?
<kruemel> bei avidemux habe ich leider keine entsprechende funktion gefunden :(
<ppq> kruemel: guck sonst doch auch mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<Fuchs> kdenlive 
<kruemel> Fuchs: danke, werde ich gleich mal testen
<jokrebel> hi
<Flyingmana> was ist eigentlich der console-kit-dae prozess?
<jokrebel> Flyingmana: Google gibt da fast 30000 Treffer dazu ;-)
<Flyingmana> ja, eine so große Menge an Informationen
<Flyingmana> nur da dieser Prozess mir nun schon 3 mal nen Server abgeschossen hat, wollte ich doch mal versuchen, ob es hier etwas strukturiertere Informationen dazu gibt
<TheInfinity> Flyingmana: interessanten "server" den du da hast Oo
<TheInfinity> (zumal das bei google sehr eindeutige ergebnisse gibt)
<Flyingmana> find ich auch, aber nich so interessant wie mein anderer server, aber der spielt grad keine rolle
<Flyingmana> was ich gefunden habe bisher bei google, dass der etwas mit mehrbenutzersystemen zu tun hat
<Flyingmana> und das einige Leute Probleme durch den haben
<Flyingmana> die einen hohe CPU nutzung, andere wie ich, eine hohe memory nutzung
<Flyingmana> ich könnte zwar auch fragen, ob ich das deinstallieren kann, ohne das es mir probleme macht. Aber das hängt ja davon ab, ob etwas auf der Maschine läuft, die das eventuell brauchen könnte. Daher fand ich es einfacher zu fragen, was das ist und wofür das alles gebraucht wird
<Creedinger> hey. Ich habe das Problem, dass Beim Botten meine Festplatte wohl nichtmehr erkannt wird. Die Fehlermeldung ist "mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory". Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe Ubuntu frisch installiert und nur die Autoupdates eingespielt.
<Frickelpit> Creedinger: schau in deine /etc/fstab ob so ein eintrag für /sys existiert
<Creedinger> Ich hab fschk -y /dev/sda1 von der LifeCD gestartet. Dann hat er das Journal reppariert, die Festplatte gefunden, aber scheinbar beim Starten die neuen Einträge wieder gelöscht
<Creedinger> Jetzt hab ich das gleiche Problem
<NTQ1> Hi. Mein networkmanager unter Ubuntu meldet seit 10 Minuten unter "Funknetzwerke", dass mein Gerät nicht betriebsbereit sei. Zum Glück hab ich noch ein Kabel hier liegen.
<C_A_M> hab mir gerade vier gewinnt über die softwareverwaltung installiert nur wird mir das im menü nicht angezeigt im menümanager sehe ich es jedoch als aktiviert
<NTQ1> In den letzten Tagen ist es auch öfter nach dem Aufwachen aus der Bereitschaft passiert, dass er zwar mein Funknetzwerk gefunden hat, aber nicht dazu verbinden konnte. Dann sollte ich immer wieder das Passwort korrigieren. Nach einem Neustart ging es dann wieder.
<tm> C_A_M: versuchs mal mit abmelden und neu anmelden
<C_A_M> OK, Danke, werd ich mal versuchen
<C_A_M> Super, Danke. Dieses mal hats funktioniert 
<tm> C_A_M: welche ubuntu version hast du?
<kruemel> hi, danke für eure tipps, aber leider komme ich mit den video tools unter linux nicht weiter :-( werde dann doch wieder auf winXP umsteigen. trotzdem nochmal danke
<brot> video tools?
<kruemel> yepp
<brot> ah
<kruemel> hab nach nem tool zur bearbeitung eines videos gesucht
<brot> kruemel: pitivi schon probiert?
<C_A_M> 10.10
<tm> C_A_M: weil richtig wäre das nicht, dieses vorgehen
<C_A_M> das glaub ich, bisher passiert es nur wenn ich spiele installiere übers software-center, alles andere wird gleich angezeigt im menü
<kruemel> brot: pitivi stürzt bei mir sofort ab, wenn ich ein video abspiele. egal welches format. bin gar nicht erst dazu gekommen das näher zu testen :-(
<ppq> kruemel: starte es doch mal im terminal, ggf. mit verbose oder debug command line parametern (siehe man-page)
<tm> C_A_M: ich probiers grad unter 10.04 aus, mal schauen - ansonsten schau ich mal ins launchpad
<ppq> kruemel: vielleicht gibts dort hilfreiche fehlermeldungen
<ppq> kruemel: in die ~/.xsession-errors könntest du nach nem absturz auch mal einen blick werfen
<C_A_M> Danke
<ppq> kruemel: selbiges vorgehen mit kdenlive, dann siehst du woran es scheiterte
<schweegi> wo müssen die html daten bei ubuntu 10.10 server hin?
<dadrc> in den webroot des apaches, wie immer. normalerweise /var/www/, sonst guck in der httpd.conf
<Creedinger> Wenn ich fsck ausführen will, dann sagt mir das programm, dass Die Platte warscheinlich von einem anderen Programm geöffnet wurde. Wie kann ich das überprüfen? Geöffnet habe ich nichts
<schweegi> dadrc, ah stimmt, danke! :) 
<dadrc> =)
<dadrc> Creedinger, fsck niemals auf gemountete Platten
<dadrc> Mehr Info siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<dadrc> Da steht auch, wie du eine Überprüfung beim nächsten Neustart ansetzen kannst
<Creedinger> Danke. 
<Creedinger> ich hatte aber vorher gecheckt, dass sie nicht gemountet ist. jedenfalls agt umount das laut mtab die sda1 nicht eingehängt ist
<Creedinger> ist ext4 inzwischen eigentlich sicher? Ich hab die Festplatte mit ext4 formatiert? Kann das Probleme machen?
<dadrc> Sollte kein Problem mehr darstellen, das ist nicht umsonst mittlerweile Standard bei neuen Installationen
<Creedinger> Beim Start findet er die Festplatte ja gar nicht. Das war mein Ausgangsproblem
<dadrc> Na, das ist dann aber ein ganz anderes Problem.
<dadrc> Beschreib mal das Problem und die Gegebenheiten von Anfang an
<Creedinger> Ubuntu 10.10 installiert, Updates gefahren, neu gestartet. Alles ging. Laptop ausgemacht, wieder angemacht und dann kam beim Botten, dass er die Festplatte nicht findet. Ich kann mal neu booten, wenn du den genauen Fehler brauchst
<dadrc> pack mal fstab und mtab von dem rechner in nen nopaste
<Creedinger> Ich werd das morgen machen. Ich hab jetzt leider nur noch 10 Minuten Zeit. Aber danke für die Hilfe
<Gaertner> hallo
<Gaertner> kann mann oben in der Symbolleiste die Programe die hinter den Brief steken bearbeiten
<Gaertner> also gegen andre Programme austauschen
<Protector1981> Tach :D Ist es eigentlich möglich, wieder die Lautstärke in Prozent anzeigen zu lassen, wenn man mit der Maus über den Lautsprecher fährt und mittels Mausrad die Lautstärke erhöht UND ist es möglich die Erhöhung bisschen feiner einzustellen? :D
<Mungo> hi
<Mungo> hab auf meinen notebook (t410) maverick installiert. die load average ist ständig >1, die cpu auslastung jedoch 0 bis minimal. hab dann einen live usbstick mit maverick erstellt und wenn ich von diesem boote habe ich genau das gleiche problem. dann hab ich es mit einem lucid live-usbstick versucht und das problem tritt nicht auf, also die load average ist um die 0. jemand eine idee, wo bei maverick das problem liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> Mungo: was stört Dich daran?
<Mungo> naja das system scheint deswegen zwar nicht langsamer zu sein, aber normal ist es ja auch nicht
<duelle> Hallo! ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen WLAN USB-Stick mit hilfe von ndiswrapper zum Laufen bekommen. Leider funktioniert er meist nach reboot nur noch sporadisch (manchmal hilft scheinbar auch eine neuinstallation der treiber + reboot). Weiß jmd wie man der Sache auf den Grund gehen könnte?
<jokrebel> Mungo: hier ist sie sogar meißt über 2. http://www.prontosystems.org/mac:loadavg erklärt IMHO recht schön.
<soc> hi
<jokrebel> duelle: Paste mal "lsusb", bitte.
<Mungo> was die load average aussagt ist mir schon klar
<duelle> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399688/
<soc> weiß jemand an was es liegen könnte, wenn ich zwar webm anschauen kann mit firefox4b9, aber ich bei youtube trotzdem flash angeboten bekomme?
<soc> (habe "html5" bei youtube aktiviert
<duelle> jokrebel: Die Sache ist die: ndiswrapper -l zeigt mit immer an, dass der Treiber da ist und auch die Hardware da ist. Nur unter iwconfig erscheint eben manchmal nichts
<Mungo> ich hab aber glaube ich gerade den verursacher identifiziert
<Mungo> scheint am intel grafikchip zu liegen
<PBeck> hi
<duelle> jokrebel: Eventuell habe ich es gerade gefunden ... werde es eben testen (Reboot - brb)
<Mungo> hab intel_ips in die blacklist.conf eingetragen und wenn ich dann i915/nintel_ips in /etc/modules eintrage, dann bleibt die load bei 0
<Mungo> wie unter lucid
<malloc_> soc: bei youtube liegen nicht alle videos im webm format vor
<soc> aber selbst die webm beispiel videos zeigt er als flash an
<Protector1981> soc:  dann deaktivier des Flash Plugin ;)
<soc> mhh, wie gehts das?
<malloc_> soc: hier hast du dich angemeldet: http://www.youtube.com/html5 ?
<soc> jopp, hab ich
<duelle> jokrebel: Die letzten 2 reboots hat es jetzt funktioniert. Das Laden des ndiswrapper war wohl einmal in /etc/modules eingetragen und zusätzlich noch in /etc/modprobe.d .. habe jetzt den letzteren Eintrag entfernt und bisher läufts!
<duelle> Der Hinweis dazu war in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Network%20Manager%20applet%20only
<Protector1981> tools -> Addons -> Plugins und dort Shockwave deaktivieren, browser neustarten
<malloc_> soc: und der link lädt als flash: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LZfpKQv2aY ?
<jokrebel> duelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fritz!wlan_usb_stick#Automatische-Hardwareerkennung --- liegts vielleicht daran?
<soc> jopp
<soc> youtube zeigt mir an, dass ich den flash player aktualisieren solle
<jokrebel> soc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash
<Protector1981> jokrebel: das is nicht der Sinn von WebM ;)
<Protector1981> WebM Videos brauchen keinen Flashplayer
<duelle> jokrebel: Hatte ich auch in einem tutorial gelesen, dass da automatisch etwas gemounted würde - war aber bei mir nicht der Fall. in dem Text steht was von der ID 056c - meiner fängt mit 057c an
<duelle> jokrebel: Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt so läuft - denn ein weiteres Laufwerk ist mir bisher noch nichta ufgefallen
<jokrebel> Protector1981: ahso - hatte nur "dass ich den flash player aktualisieren solle" gelesen. SRY
<Protector1981> jap, das kommt, wenn man WebM Videos (die scheinbar nicht gehen, warum auch immer) unbedingt Flash als Fallback benutzen
<jokrebel> duelle: ja - SRY. Da hast Du recht.
<duelle> jokrebel: Wobei da auch was von 057c im code stand später ... aber ein Laufwerk habe ich nicht gesehen - und die letzten 2 boots ging es jetzt.. Hoffe mal, dass es dann daran lag, was ich gefunden habe. Werde mir die Seite mal abspeichern - falls es doch nur Glück war mit den 2 reboots
<Protector1981> soc: http://tinyvid.tv/ hier haste definitiv HTML5 Videos, aber ich glaub, ich weiß wieso Youtube nicht geht ;) Da sie ja die API ändern wollen, damit Programme wie Totem und Minitube nicht mehr direkt die Videos abspielen können
<Protector1981> dürfte WAHRSCHEINLICH der Grund für sein
<PBeck> Protector1981: was heißt direkt?
<Protector1981> na direkt über die API
<Protector1981> was ja eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist
<Protector1981> zumindest nicht in voller grösse, nur bis 174x144 oder so
<Protector1981> :D
<PBeck> aso
<Protector1981> steht irgendwo im Internet
<PBeck> Protector1981: im weltweiten Netz?
<Protector1981> auch auf planet.ubuntuusers.de müsste des stehen...wenn man da lesen sollte
<Protector1981> aber des hat ja nix mit dem Problem von soc zu tun ;)
<Protector1981> hoffe ich zumindest
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> ich bin gerade dabei ubuntu zu installieren und würde gerne vorher nachsehen was auf der platte drauf ist
<eTeddy> wie kann ich unter ubuntu root-rechte erlangen
<eTeddy> befinde mich derzeit auf tty1
<eTeddy> hab keine lust das system neu mit ner knoppix zu booten
<PBeck> eTeddy: sudo
<Fuchs> sudo su - 
<bekks> sudo -i
<Protector1981> sudo -s
<Protector1981> D:
<eTeddy> sudu kennt er nicht - das hatte ich schon probiert
<Fuchs> sudo. Mit o. 
<Protector1981> um zu sehen was auf der Platte drauf ist, brauch man doch aber garkeine rootrechte...
<Protector1981> oder irre ich mich da?
<eTeddy> nicht mal fdisk kennt er
<jokrebel> .oO( sudoku? <gdr> ) 
<eTeddy> Protector1981: Nur root darf mounten - so kenn ich das jedenfalls
<Szubizareta> Rhythmbox spielt keine mp3 von FTP Festplatte
<Fuchs> eTeddy: dann kannst Du direkt sudo nehmen, ohne sudo -su
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> sudo su - 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? eTeddy 
<Fuchs> ach, bot mal wieder tot ...  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: sudo kennt er nicht
<buggyer> hi, nutze phpldapadmin. wenn ich diesen auf dem ldap-server nutzen kann ich mich nicht einloggen (er zeigt mir immer an ich waere als example.org angemeldet), wenn ich den phpldapadmin auf ner remote maschine installiere klappts. muss ich da was beachten, komm leider nicht drauf :) 
<Fuchs> eTeddy: das mag ich bezweifeln. Welche Version von Ubuntu soll das sein? 
<jokrebel> eTeddy: Ist das vielleicht gar kein TTY sonder nur BusyBox?
<eTeddy> 10.10
<PBeck> eTeddy: wo tippst du das rein? Was steht vor dem tippfeld?
<eTeddy> ubunto ist noch nicht installiert
<eTeddy> Strg+Alt+F1
<eTeddy> dort tippe ich
<PBeck> von wo aus? Live CD?
<eTeddy> ja
<eTeddy> oder nein
<PBeck> wieso nutzt du nicht die gui?
<eTeddy> von der install-cd
<PBeck> hast du eine grafische oberfläche?
<eTeddy> in der gui bin ich jetzt an dem punkt partitionieren ;-)
<eTeddy> ja
<eTeddy> aber da läuft der installer
<eTeddy> man muss doch auf der kiste irgendwie root werden können
<PBeck> was steht vor der tippmarke wo du den text eintippst?
<eTeddy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Fuchs> und   which sudo   sagt was? 
<PBeck> eTeddy: dann tippe mal sudo ein und enter
<jokrebel> eTeddy: hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Du bist grad am Anfang einer Ubuntu installation (kurz vor der Partitionierung) und willst jetzt doch erst mal noch prüfen was auf der Festplatte drauf ist/war?
<PBeck> und hier posten
<eTeddy> sudu sagt sudu: Befehl nicht gefunden
<eTeddy> which sudu sagt nichts
<Protector1981> man brauch dennoch keine root rechte, denn wenn du beim partitionieren bist, dann wurden alle platten automatisch gemountet
<jokrebel> sudO
<PBeck> eTeddy: hast du probleme mit dem O?
<beaver74> iwlist wlan0 scanning zeigt mir manchmal korrekte Ergebnisse, und ab und zu "No scan results", obwohl ich es unter selben Bedingungen ausführe... woran könnte das liegen?
<eTeddy> PBeck: ich denke nicht
<PBeck> eTeddy: du schreibst immer von sudu - es ist aber sudo
<eTeddy> Protector1981: es ist nichts gemountet - derzeit
<ppq> beaver74: unregelmäßigkeiten in dmesg?
<beaver74> ppq, was meinst damit?
<beaver74> in dmesg mal schauen?
<Protector1981> eTeddy: wenn NICHTS! gemountet wäre, müsste dir der Installer keine Festplatten anzeigen
<eTeddy> oh mann, ...
<Robert_Zenz> Szubizareta, Wie? Du hast einen FTP-Server als Ordner eingehängt, und Rhythmbox tut damit nicht?
<eTeddy> ich geh jetzt mal in die ecke mich schämen
<ppq> beaver74: guck einfach mal rein, ob da hilfreiche meldungen kommen, zeitlich zwischen "geht" und "geht nicht"
<eTeddy> *fuck*
<PBeck> eTeddy: mittlerweile glaube ich aber auch du solltest lieber nochmal abbrechen und dir mit der live cd das nochmal anschauen
<beaver74> ppq, ok
<eTeddy> hatte immer sudu getippt - wohl zu viel star trek geguckt
<ppq> eTeddy: blitzmerker ;p
<PBeck> eTeddy: kein problem - hatten ja erst vier leute gesagt - kein grund sich zu schämen
<jokrebel> <ECHO> eTeddy: hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Du bist grad am Anfang einer Ubuntu installation (kurz vor der Partitionierung) und willst jetzt doch erst mal noch prüfen was auf der Festplatte drauf ist/war?
<PBeck> jokrebel: jop abbrechen wäre für eTeddy einfacher und nochmal schauen :)
 * jokrebel sieht das auch so: Abbrechen - HD überprüfen - Datensicherungen machen ... und dann erst installieren
 * Protector1981 meint, dass man den Punkt "Ubuntu installieren" bei einer Desktop Live CD entfernen sollte :D
<eTeddy> jokrebel: ja hast Du
<Protector1981> denn dann startet es wenigstens gleich richtig durch und dann kann man on the fly schauen was noch drauf ist
<eTeddy> PBeck: nö denn hätte ich ja nochmal aufstehen müssen
<eTeddy> naja hab jedenfalls die richtige platte eingebaut :D
<beaver74> ppq, dmesg zeigt mir nichts an was mit wlan0 zu tun haben könnte, auch nichts aktuelles wenn ich og. Befehl ausführe
<ppq> beaver74: ok, komisch.. wüsste nicht woran das liegt. aber ich hab mal gehört, dass irgendein stromsparmechanismus ein ähnliches verhalten auslösen kann, aber auch wacklige treiber
<beaver74> ppq, ja, ok, ich schau mal weiter. Danke.
<eTeddy> Protector1981: so musste ich nicht neu booten - und die Installation läuft jetzt
<PBeck> eTeddy: wenn jetzt im terminal rausgefunden hast was drauf ist, hast wohl schon erfahrung dann kann ich es verkraften, wobei die sudo geschichte mich stutzig gemacht hat ;)
<eTeddy> das Problem ist, dass ich beim Neubooten auch wieder die bootoptionen psmouse_noext und psmouse.proto=imps mit hätte angeben müssen - bin halt faul
<eTeddy> PBeck: sudo war wirklich nur nen tippfehler - war wohl geistig umnachtet - schon 1000x benutzt ;-)
<PBeck> wieso neu booten? Das ist doch zum anklicken und dann startet der installer?
<eTeddy> PBeck: der Installer lief ja bereits
<PBeck> aber wenn man abbricht beendet er doch nur das programm oder?
<eTeddy> ahso - wäre ich dann über den zurück-button bis zurück gekommen und hätte das live-system starten können?
<eTeddy> k.A.
<eTeddy> ich hatte direkt beim booten - wo ich dem kernel die parameter mitgegeben habe den punkt installation ausgewählt
<PBeck> das ist doch gar nicht beendet worden?
<PBeck> aso ok das geht dann nicht
<PBeck> ich dachte du bist ins live system gestartet
<eTeddy> nein
<PBeck> dann ist alles rechtens ;)
<LupusE> hi
<eTeddy> hab hier nen betagten kvm-switch dran wo ich ohne die oben genannten boot-parameter probleme mit mouse und kbd bekomme - die drehen dann durch :D
<eTeddy> in sachen ubuntu ist das aber meine erste installation - sieht bisher schön bunt aus
<eTeddy> wie windoof
<Fuchs> ,ot? eTeddy 
<PBeck> eTeddy: was benutzt sonst?
<Fuchs> ah, pony ist ja weg
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei: fuer Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen, danke
<Fuchs> und das OS von Microsoft schreibt sich Windows, danke. 
<sysdef> :o
<eTeddy> PBeck: derzeit gentoo
<PBeck> ok
<eTeddy> PBeck: hab vor ca. 10 Jahren mit Slackware und SuSE begonnen, dann zu debian gewechselt und seit ich dsl hab hab ich gentoo
<Fuchs> eTeddy / PBeck: koenntet ihr das bitte in den OT Kanal schieben? Besten Dank. 
<eTeddy> ah ups openBSD/freeBSD hat ich auch mal - aber nur kurzzeitig
<eTeddy> so ich geh dann mal - danke nochmal und gute n8
<PBeck> Fuchs: siehst alles erledigt sich von selbst
<ppq> wb shetlandpony
<ppq> :)
<sysdef> shetlandpony: wie geht es dir?
<shetlandpony> Mir geht es gut. Danke der Nachfrage =)
<sysdef> kk
<KojiroAK> shetlandpony❂ Du bist super.
<PBeck> sysdef: wie geht es dir?
<sysdef> PBeck: Mir geht es gut. Danke der Nachfrage =)
<PBeck> ;)
<bmhm> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit ifconfig. Beim eingeben von sudo ifup he-ipv6 kommt immer: ioctl: No buffer space available
<beaver74> wöt?
<bmhm> ja
<beaver74> ups
<beaver74> sry, bmhm, meinte dich nicht ;)
<PBeck> bmhm: irgend ne platte voll oder arbeitsspeicher oder swap?
<bmhm> nein, frei genug alles, PBeck 
<bmhm> free mt zeigt 85MiB frei an, das meiste ist eh vom cache belegt
<PBeck> bmhm: http://bryars.eu/2010/07/debian-ipv6-configuration-and-lessons-learned/ hilft dir das?
<bmhm> ich schau mal, was ich löschen kann
<bmhm> danke PBeck. Hatte ich zwar schon gelesen, aber das "ip tunnel del" überlesen.
<bmhm> Merci
<PBeck> :)
<bmhm> ein traum, ipv6 *froi*
<bmhm> wollte schon immer mal ausprobieren, ob meine server wirklich ipv6 haben, oder ob das nur fake ist. Bis gleich, reconnect auf ipv6
<bmhm>  Verbinde mit chat.freenode.net (2001:6b0:5:1688::10) Port 8001...
<bmhm> PBeck, vielen Dank1 :)
<PBeck> :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<alamar> .o(he zeigt einem doch eine anständige v6 konfiguration für linux im webinterface an...)
<niklasfi> ist es möglich mit sudo das root-passwort zu ändern? ich habe nämlich hier ein demo-image am laufen und habe nur einen user, der sudo kann
<ekaF> sudo passwd
<niklasfi> ekaF: guut
<Frickelpit> nicht gut
<niklasfi> Frickelpit: was?
<Frickelpit> niklasfi: was passiert wohl, wenn du mit dem user ein terminal öffnest und 'sudo passwd' eintippst?
<niklasfi> Frickelpit: sudo passwd root? besser?
<Frickelpit> niklasfi: google mal nach ;)
<tm> niklasfi: generell sollte unter ubuntu nicht als root gearbeitet werden, das verleitet hier einige user dazu dir keinen support mehr zu geben, wenn du mehrere user root rechte geben möchtest, koenntest du die sudoers entsprechend bearbeiten
<drunkenkilla1> tm:  ist das nicht generell so?
<tm> drunkenkilla1: bitte?
<niklasfi> tm: ja... aber manche dinge erfordern halt, dass man jedes mal sudo schreibt... außerdem finde ich es durchaus sinnvoll dinge zu haben wo ich mich jetzt mal bewusst entscheiden muss, dass ich su eingebe. und das das was ich da mache auch gefälligst nicht von mir so einfach rückgängig gemacht werden kann... außer man tippt natürlich sudo ein
<drunkenkilla1> tm:  ich wollte nur sagen, dass es nicht nur bei ubuntu so ist?!
<Frickelpit> niklasfi: sudo -i
<Frickelpit> ,sudo? niklasfi
<shetlandpony> niklasfi: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<tm> drunkenkilla1: es gibt betriebssystem die kein sudo installiert haben, also ist es nicht generell so
<drunkenkilla1> tm:  ah ok
<niklasfi> sudo -i ... interessant... und wo ist jetzt der unterschied zu su?
<ppq> niklasfi: um dem anderen user auch die möglichkeit zu geben, sudo zu benutzen, gib ihm einfach im benutzer und gruppen einstellungsdialog administratorrechte
<niklasfi> ppq... keine gui :)
<ppq> niklasfi: umso besser
<niklasfi> ppq: aber danke.. ich weiß wie man das konfiguriert
<ppq> niklasfi: einfach den user zur gruppe admin hinzufügen
<Frickelpit> dann eher die sudoers bearbeiten, als 20 user mit adminrechten
<niklasfi> aber gibt es jetzt einen unterschied ob ich sudo oder su schreibe? (außer, dass ich bei dem einen mein und bei dem anderen das admin passwort eintippe)?
<ppq> na, offenbar weißt du nicht wie man das konfiguriert...
<tm> niklasfi: gibt es nicht, beide programm geben den user uid 0, mehr hat root auch nicht
<niklasfi> ppq: also ... sieh es mal so. es ist ein arm board mit exakt einem user. nämlich mir. also muss ich mir wohl nicht darüber gedanken machen wie vielen usern ich sudo geben möchte
<tm> niklasfi: für die handhabung hier im channel, foren, etc pp. sollte sudo genommen werden, wie gesagt, wenn du root nutzt, su nutzt, wird dir unter umständen der support verwehrt
<deldo> Jemand eine Idee wie ich unter Ubuntu einrichte, das screen startet darin Irssi und das detached wird bei einem System Neustart?
<bekks> screen enter, ssh foobar enter, irssi enter...
<LupusE> schreib ein alternatives script. lass das anstelle von reboot ausfuehren.
<bekks> Kann man sicherlich auch als Einzeiler an screen übergeben.
<bekks> Wobei man das eher in der Reihenfolge ssh, screen, irssi machen sollte :)
<bekks> Sonst macht das genau gar keinen Sinn.
<LupusE> bekks: sinn wird ueberbewertet, du hast shcon recht ;)
<duelle> jokrebel: Danke für deine Hilfe - wünsche noch einen schönen Abend! cya
<david> guten abend
<deldo> Dann brauch ich mir eigendlich nur ein script schreiben und das in den bootvorgang einbinden 
<Guest55940> ups
<bekks> deldo: Nö :)
<deldo> was dann?:D
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> also...bin inzwischen eigentlich kein ubuntu neuling mehr, aber momentan verzweifel ich total...ist zwar nur ne "eyecandy" sache, aber es nervt :D
<bekks> deldo: Weil dann hast du das ja nicht in deinem X - Terminal aufmachen, strg+r drücken, foobar enter, enter und schon bist du auf dem Server, strg+r screen enter, und schon bist du in dem screen in irssi.
<bekks> Geht binnen... ca. 3s maximal, sobald Du ein Terminal hast (was man ja auch mit ctrl+shift+t starten könnte).
<bekks> Was man da automatisieren will, und warum (welchen benefit hat man dadurch?) ist mir schleierhaft.
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> undzwar hab ich mir ein paar emerald themes geholt und die gtk themes rausgesucht, mit ein paar icons und zeigerthemes...das problem ist aber das er die icons nur halb übernimmt, der zeiger wird nur im Firefox richtig angezeigt und das gtk sieht...naja, ziemlich miserabel aus
<deldo> Das wäre allerdings nicht automatisch und ich bin zu faul teamspeak und irssi selbst zu starten da dort nur administrationsscripts laufen
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> icon cach hab ich neu geladen bzw neu aufgebaut, neugestartet hab ich auch schon..
<bekks> deldo: dann bau dir einen ssh einzeiler in ein script im autostart in gnome zB.
<deldo> danke, werde mir mal was überlegen
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> teilweise kann ich themes übrigens auch nicht richtig installieren...oder ich mach irgendwas falsch
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> keiner ne idee?
<dreamon> Habe eine PPA eingetragen um eine Neuere Version von Arista aufzuspielen.Hat soweit funktioniert.Nur will er nun 43andere Paket auch  nocht aktualisieren. daraufhin hab ich die PPA aus den Paketquellen genommen. er will aber immer noch die 43nachinstallieren. Wie krieg ich das vom Hals?
<KojiroAK> Ubuntuuser_mit_P❄ Gedulden du dich muss, ungeduld der Weg zur dunklen Seite ist.
<ppq> dreamon: ein apt-get update sollte helfen
<Ubuntuuser_mit_P> Mh, ja, Luke hatte da eindeutig mehr geduld als ich...:D
<dreamon> ppq, ne das teil ist immer noch da.. komisch.
<ppq> dreamon: vielleicht kommen die pakete ja gar nicht aus dem ppa
<ppq> dreamon: bzw. nicht aus dem, das du herausgenommen hast
<dreamon> Weiter Aktualisierungen (LP-PPA-ferramroberto-maverick) steht darüber .. ich schau noch nochmal in die Quellen..
<dreamon> es ist nichts von "ferrm" in der /etc/apt/sources.list noch in den Paketquellen.. hmpf
<dreamon> oder muß man die PPA mit irgendeinem purge killen?
<LupusE> aptitude update ... rockt.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: schau mal unter /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dadrc> solange du nichts daraus installiert hast, sollte das eigentlich nicht nötig sein
<dreamon> dadrc, (doch hab ich) arista.. 
<LupusE> dreamon: dann solltest du dir die abhaengigkeiten siesen paketes ansehen. aptitude policy?
<dreamon> aptitude policy arista -> ist nich mein freund.. ?
<bekks> Wieso?
<dreamon> Unbekanntes Kommando »policy«
<dadrc> apt-cache policy
<dreamon> dadrc, danke -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/322856/ LupusE -> erkennst du da was?
<LupusE> dreamon: firefox ueber from dusk till awn wirkt nicht.
<bekks> .oO(was kann arista, was ffmpeg nicht kann?)Oo.
<LupusE> bekks: faengt mit a an .. .das ist wertiger als f
<dreamon> bekks, Er wandelt direkt in spezielle formate ohne den Anspruch an Gehirnmasse ;)
<dreamon> Wie bekomm ich das PPA raus, das er es nicht mehr aktualisieren tut.. 
<Frickelpit> [21:01:50] < Frickelpit> dreamon: schau mal unter /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<LupusE> dreamon: schiess das bloede paket zum mond?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, sry. ja da steht was drin von dem PPA "ferram" sind mehrere Dateien.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: dann lösche sie
<jokrebel> gn8
<dreamon> LupusE, Ja, genau das ist das Ziel
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Das war die Lösung.. Danke
<LupusE> dreamon: apt-cache show ... waere richtiger rewesen.
<LupusE> gewesen
<Trasherk> hi@all
<dreamon> Ich dachte das mit den PPA wäre einfacher geworden..
<Frickelpit> dreamon: ist es auch
<Frickelpit> musst nur mal googlen ;)
<Trasherk> ich wollte bei mir mein mikrofon einrichten, aber ich bekomme einfach keinen Input Signal (Recorder kriegt auch kein Ton rein)
<LupusE> dreamon: du kennst den ppa hinweis im wiki?
<dreamon> früher hab ich die "deb" eintrag in die Packetquellen getan und gut.. und gekillt .. fertig.
<dreamon> LupusE, Du meinst ppas gefährend ihr system?
<niklasfi> wird eigentlich irgendwann das syslog gelöscht?
<LupusE> rauschen gefaerdet ihre gesundheit.
<LupusE> niklasfi: man logrotate
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> ich würde gern die ubuntu-oberfläche remote über einen ssh-tunnel starten - jemand ne idee?
<eTeddy> eine alternative wäre auch vnc...
<PolitikerNEU_> ssh -X geht nicht?
<eTeddy> PolitikerNEU_: ähm hab mich vermutlich falsch ausgedrückt, ssh -X geht - aber womit starte ich die oberfläche?
<eTeddy> xterm usw. usf. kann ich problemlos starten
<Fuchs> die ganze: nicht. Dafuer will man VNC oder was vergleichbares
<PolitikerNEU_> hmm ... hab ich noch nie probiert, aber wenn ich nur in xinit bin mache ich immer metacity& gnome-panel& nautlius&
<PolitikerNEU_> Probier das halt mal
<eTeddy> hm... ok das bringt mir nicht das erünschte
<eTeddy> +w
<eTeddy> hat denn schonmal jemand auf den ubuntu anmeldebildschirm per vnc zugegriffen?
<tm> eTeddy: ich hab von einigen user mal gelesen, dass die das getan haben - schonmal ins wiki oder im forum nachgeschaut?
<Protector1981> so, da jetzt Abends ist, stell ich meine Frage von heute nochmal :D
<Protector1981> Tach  Ist es eigentlich möglich, wieder die Lautstärke in Prozent anzeigen zu lassen, wenn man mit der Maus über den Lautsprecher fährt und mittels Mausrad die Lautstärke erhöht UND ist es möglich die Erhöhung bisschen feiner einzustellen? 
<Protector1981> :P
<eTeddy> tm: habs hinbekommen - ich denke einfach viel zu kompliziert - es waren drei klicks und nun läuft vnc
<eTeddy> nett
<eTeddy> hm... zu früh gefreut - geht anscheinend nur wenn ich angemeldet bin
<PolitikerNEU_> Äh - wie geht noch schnell einmal der Compose-Key zum zeichnen eines Punktes auf einem Zeichen? <Compose> Punkt Zeichen geht bei mir nicht
<PolitikerNEU_> oh - geht offenbar nicht für Ziffern
<Protector1981> ô so?
<PolitikerNEU_> nein, eigentlich ȯ
<PolitikerNEU_> aber halt für Ziffern
<Protector1981> öhm
<Protector1981> des geht glaub mit qwertz garnicht
<PolitikerNEU_> schade
<PolitikerNEU_> Wobei die Tastenkombination ja prinzipiell "frei" wäre
<Protector1981> dann mach dir doch ne eigene :D
<PolitikerNEU_> Ja, aber das muss ich dann auf allen meinen Computern auf allen Distributionen anpassen :-(
<PolitikerNEU_> Hmm ... könnte mir netterweise jmd. sagen, wo ich diese Zeichen überhaupt finde? In der Zeichentabelle sehe ich sie irgendwie jetzt schnell nicht
<muhaha> huhu, mein benutzerkonto ist abgelaufen gibt es einen befehl es wieder zu reaktivieren?
<Frickelpit> abgelaufen?
<muhaha> ja die zeit ist abgelaufen
<muhaha> kann mich nu nicht mehr einloggen
<k1l> muhaha: welches benutzerkonto?
<muhaha> your account has expired, please contact your administrator
<muhaha> das kommt
<Protector1981> PolitikerNEU_: wobei...Punkte über Ziffern? :D Hab ich noch nie gesehen :P
<k1l> muhaha: wo willst du dich denn einloggen?
<k1l> ,wf? muhaha 
<shetlandpony> muhaha: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<PolitikerNEU_> Um Periodizität zu kennzeichnen
<PolitikerNEU_> z.B. 1,6Punkt = 1 ⅔
<muhaha> anmelden mit meinen benutzer z.b im kde 
<niklasfi> PollitikerNEU_ ich dachte das geht mit einem Querbalken oben
<muhaha> also im kdm oder gdm ist ja wurst 
<blitzcoder> Jungs, ich hab ne Frage: ich hab ne Platte zum spiegeln, 500 GB, davon sind aber nur 5 belegt. Kann ich das mit dd so hinkriegen, dass er nur die 5 kopiert, und nicht 500 GB Nullen?
<blitzcoder> Geht um ein OS
<PolitikerNEU_> niklasfi: Wenn man mehr als eine Ziffer hat
<PolitikerNEU_> Das geht bei mir aber auch nicht
<Protector1981> uff PolitikerNEU_ da muss ich passen :D
<PolitikerNEU_> Jedenfalls ist das bei mir auf "Tiefgestellt" eingestellt
<Protector1981> auf webseiten sieht man das zwar, aber da isses mittels css geregelt
<niklasfi> PolitikerNEU_: und wie macht man das dann mit dem punkt mit mehreren Zahlen
<Protector1981> wennst des genau haben willst, kannste ja LaTeX nutzen, da geht das irgendwie
<rumpe1> muhaha, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<muhaha> man kann doch beim benutzerkonto angeben wann das passwort geändert werden muss, wann das konto deaktiviert wird dazu ist es völlig wurst welches ubuntu ich hab
<PolitikerNEU_> niklasfi: Dann nimmt man Striche :-)
<PolitikerNEU_> Aber ich glaub mir wären nur Striche auch recht - oder, wenn es nicht anders geht, auch nur Punkte
<rumpe1> muhaha, guck da mal.... vielleicht lässt sich das damit reaktivieren
<Protector1981> meinste so? http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/c/b/e/cbeae11e6098d0769b62aadfcf4071c3.png :D
<PolitikerNEU_> Protector1981: Genau :-)
<Protector1981> das is LaTeX
<PolitikerNEU_> Ja
<k1l> ,away? tuxxnet 
<shetlandpony> tuxxnet: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<PolitikerNEU_> Aber ich würde das auch gerne so und halbwegs schnell verwenden können
<Protector1981> da wirst du...und da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...keine Chance haben ;)
<Protector1981> es sei denn jmd weiß wie man das mit OpenOffice verbindet zb
<PolitikerNEU_> Naja, es sollte halt schon ein "normales" Zeichen sein
<Protector1981> als "normales" Zeichen gibts das nicht
<PolitikerNEU_> Oh, das ist schade
<niklasfi> ist der open office formeleditor nicht quas latex?
<PolitikerNEU_> naja, kann sein, aber im IRC trotzdem nicht verwendbar :-)
<PolitikerNEU_> Und naja, ein bisschen einfacher, aber prinzipiell ja
<Protector1981> im IRC kannst du so spezielle Zusammensetzungen leider nicht verwenden
<Protector1981> weil das ja weder ISO noch Unicode Konform ist
<muhaha> rumpe1: muss den rechner neustarten aber ich probiers mal nach dem link, tschö
<muhaha> und thx
<PolitikerNEU_> Ja, aber hätte ja sein können, dass es sowas gibt - ich meine, in Unicode gibt es ja viel :-)
<Protector1981> das mag sein ;) Aber sowas nicht :P
<Protector1981> selbst in LaTeX musst du dir des zusammenfrickeln
<Protector1981> oder im OpenOffice/LibreOffice Formeleditor
<PolitikerNEU_> naja ... overline 123 geht da schon
<Protector1981> im IRC?
<PolitikerNEU_> nein
<PolitikerNEU_> in Openoffice
<Protector1981> naja, dass kann man ja aber so nicht mit Chatprogrammen vergleichen, ist ja eine ganz andere Basis
<PolitikerNEU_> In kopete gibt es glaub ich sowas, dass man wenigstens in IMs "normale" Formeln verwenden kann
<dadrc> für pidgin gibts auch ein tex-plugin
<PolitikerNEU_> Gut, Pidgin hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt ... aktuell eh nur noch skype
<Protector1981> ja meinte ich :P Da brauchst nämlich nen LaTeX-Plugin, sowohl für Kopete als auch Pidgin
<muhaha> konnte das benutzerkonto rekativieren mit "chage" besten dank :)
<muhaha> so bin wieder off bye bye
<deldo> Hallo, ich habe mein screen irssi autostart nun fertig und wird auch als $benutzer ausgeführt, allerdings fehlt mir ein wenig der durchblick im Bezug auf Befehle. Wie wäre die Reihenfolge, wenn ich screen starte darin irssi dann strg a + c dann centerim und dann detached?
<deldo> so zu sagen zwei programme in einem screen
<dAnjou> deldo: kann man so machen
<dAnjou> deldo: sofern dir das nich zu overkill is, guck dir byobu an
<deldo> mal schauen danke
<dAnjou> is ne screen config, die aber selbständig läuft (d.h. ihren eigenen befehl zum aufruf mitbringt)
<deldo> mal sehen wie ich das anweden kann, geht mri darum centerim und irssi in einer screen zu starten dieses in einem script beim booten
<dAnjou> und ich würd der session noch per `screen -S <name>` n namen geben
<dAnjou> deldo: byobu ist nur eine screen session
<deldo> dann wird das nicht laufen :D
<dAnjou> legt aber noch n bisl hübsche "gui" drüber und bequemere steuerung
<deldo> ich frag mich gerade wie ich screen irssi strg a + c centerim detached mache im script
<dAnjou> das steht mit sicherheit in `man screen`
<deldo> screen -a -c Support-Tool ./irssi -A -m -d -S centerim
<deldo> denke nicht das das geht :D
<dAnjou> http://serverfault.com/questions/155851/run-gnu-screen-from-script
<dAnjou> deldo: fang gleich bei der antwort an
<dAnjou> die mit dem haken
<deldo> hmm :D
<zerwas> Ich habe eben mein Passwort geändert und möchte es nun wieder auf das ursprüngliche Passwort ändern, bekomme aber "Bad: new password is too simple" ... lässt sich das umgehen? (außer mit einem längeren Passwort ;))
<zerwas> Schon gefunden.
<zerwas> oder auch nicht.
<Gamoder> zerwas: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html – unter «Password policy» hilft vielleicht?
<zerwas> Gamoder> Danke. Hab das obscure aus /etc/pam.d/common-password entfernt
<Gamoder> ok
<Gamoder> Ich verwende übrigens immer sechs Leerzeichen wenn ich mal ein einfaches Passwort brauche
<Gamoder> Das akzeptiert er mir noch
<zerwas> Interessant ☻
<zerwas> Bin auch schon wieder raus. Bis dann 
<ppq> Gamoder: na, sowas verrät man doch nicht in einem öffentlich gelogten channel
<ppq> oder war das nu gezielte desinformation? :p
<Gamoder> Naja ... ist ja nur für lokale Sachen, fürs Internet hab ich andere, einfache Passwörter :-)
<soulrebel> Hallo
<soulrebel> ich bräuchte hilfe beim nautilus. Wie kann ich den filebrowser dazu zeingen gVim anstelle von gedit zu benutzen?
<b34bb> linksklick, eigenschaften, öffnen mit
<b34bb> ok, doch nicht
<soulrebel> doch mit rechtsklick geht das schon 
<soulrebel> aber dann muss ich das ja jedes mal machen 
<b34bb> also dass er dateien standardmäßig damit öffnet?
<soulrebel> ich würde gerne einfach dopplelkick auf 'file.txt' machen und dann macht er sie in gVima auf
<b34bb> dann in den eigenschafen und öffnen mit
<ppq> soulrebel: rechtsklick - eigenschaften (!) - öffnen mit. nicht bloß rechtsklick - öffnen mit
<soulrebel> pph: THATS IT! 
<soulrebel> vielen dank!
<ppq> soulrebel: ppq heiß ich :p
<ppq> ,tabcompletion? soulrebel
<shetlandpony> soulrebel: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<rusef> ppq: tab completing bei einem 3-stelligen Nick ist jedoch ziemlich sinnlos.
<rusef> :P
<soulrebel> ja danke ich hatte nur schon was geschrieben und hab dann Pos1 gerückt und dann geht das mit tab nicht
<soulrebel> ppq: nichts für ungut :)
<ppq> kein problem, soulrebel, dachte du kennst es noch nicht
<ring0> kann ich apt-get irgendwie sagen, dass es ein paket installieren soll, aber ein spezielles aus dessen abhängigkeiten nicht?
<ppq> ring0: nein, abhängigkeiten werden installiert, das ist ja auch sinn der sache. aber wenns nur ne empfehlung ist, hilft --no-install-recommends
<ring0> ppq, ok, danke. so komme ich um totem-mozilla und -plugins herum, sind beides auch nur empfehlungen. aber zu sagen, ich möchte nur totem-mozilla nicht installieren, ist nicht möglich?
<ppq> ring0: totem-mozilla hängt nicht von totem-plugins ab
<ring0> ppq, nein :)
<ppq> ring0: ah, so meintest du die frage. in einem schritt quasi. nein, entweder es werden alle em pfehlungen installiert oder keine
<ring0> ppq, genau so dachte ich. vielleicht hab ich auch blöd gefragt. der eine extra schritt ist ja nicht allzu schlimm
<soulrebel> könnte man das nicht mit synaptic machen?
<ppq> joar, nichts was man nicht selbst wieder beheben könnte. alternativ die ncurses gui von aptitude nutzen, da kannst du dann auch einzelnes abwählen, bevor du installierst
<ppq> oder mit synaptic, genau :)
<ring0> nix bunt, cli und gut ;)
<ppq> oder, mit deutlich mehr aufwand, das unerwünschte paket via pinning ganz ausschließen
<ring0> so umständlich ist das echo nun auch nicht, aber ja es ist länger
<soulrebel> gn8 @ll
<C_A_M> gn8
<ring0> ppq, "echo paket hold | dpkg --set-selections" ist doch noch aktuell oder?
<ppq> ring0: ah, mit dpkg halten meinte ich eigentlich gar nicht, das ist natürlich auch ne möglichkeit
<ppq> dachte grad an die /etc/apt/preferences und apt-pinning
<ppq> aber über dpkg ist viel eleganter :)
<ppq> aptitude kann das aber sonst auch
<ppq> vermutlich benutzerfreundlicher dann
<ring0> ja, soweit ich weiß, ignoriert aptitude aber durch dpkg gesetzt sperren. da aber nur apt-get nutze, sollte das kein problem sein
<ring0> muss zugeben, ich hab mir nie apt-pinning angesehen
<ppq> kann ziemlich nützlich sein.. in diesem fall ists aber etwas zweckentfremndend
<ring0> mal gucken
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-19
<soulrebel> hallo
<soulrebel> weiss vielleicht jemand wie ich den kalender dazu bekomme den montag ganz links hinzuschieben und nicht bei sonntag anzufangen?
<ring0> soulrebel, welchen kalender denn? evolution?
<soulrebel> ring0: der std ubuntu karlender oben rechts 
<soulrebel> ring0: auf dem desktop
<ring0> soulrebel, den hab ich bisher nie eingestellt. lediglich in evolution. das könnte aber auch ausreichen
<ppq> das ist afaik der von evolution
<ppq> könnt auch was mit ner landeseinstellung zu tun haben
<ppq> so, bin weg, gn8 :)
<ring0> gn8
<ring0> soulrebel, probier doch mal evolution öffen, edit - preferences - calender and tasks - general - week starts on: "monday" einstellen
<soulrebel> ring0: hmm das ist bereits so eingestellt 
<soulrebel> vielleicht das problem das ppq ansprach
<ring0> soulrebel, mehr hab ich nicht umgestellt. was mir noch einfallen würde: system - administration - language support - text - display numbers: "deutsch"
<geaton> j/ linux
<black> mion moin alle
<Nalkem> moin
<Nalkem> wie koennte ein script erkennen das das system wegen eines updates neu gestartet werden muss? (zb kernelupdate). steht das in irgendeiner datei?
<black> zu meinem Problem: hab ein Laptop :packard bell easynote tk85-gn-008ge, kann die helligkeit des bildschirms nicht regeln Fn+F11(heller) Fn+F12(dunkler), wie oder was muss ich machen, das ich die den bildschirm heller oder dunkler stellen kann ? Währe arg nett wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte 
<Guschtel> Nalkem: definiere neu gestartet werden *muss*, idr muss man nicht neu starten
<Guschtel> Nalkem: evtl. suchst du das? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<Guschtel> Nalkem: da kannste auch gleich den automatischen reboot konfigurieren
<Nalkem> Guschtel: *** System restart required *** ... die mweldung per cronjob bekommen ... der artikel koennte die loesung sein, danke :)
<black> dumdidummmm.... dibbel dibbel dab....zzZZZZZzzzzzzzz......
 * black wippt mim stuhl, gäähnt laut und fällt mit lautem KrrAACCHhhhh auf den hinterkopp ....
<Frickelpit> black: kannst du solche unnützen meldungen bitte unterlassen?
<black_> Yippppyyy hat geklappppt. DANKE TheInfinity XD
<TheInfinity> black_: google ist was feines, nicht? *g*
<black_> okay, okay, ich googleleee nit gerne :P
<TheInfinity> black_: dann weisst du was du das nächste mal machen musst. :p
 * TheInfinity weiss schon warum er in letzter zeit fast nur noch google suchen verlinkt hier ... :/
<black_> lool, hmm bei allen problemchen die es gib bei linux ? 
<TheInfinity> yep. du wirst nahezu überall mit ner suchmaschine deiner wahl weiterkommen
<black_> und für was ist der irc da ? *fg*
<TheInfinity> meistens um menschen das suchen beizubringen.
<TheInfinity> hin und wieder um wirklich ekelige fehler zu analysieren die einfach über den technischen horizont des users gehen
<black_> okay habschon das nächste eklische problem
<black_> mom ich kram mal eben aus
<black_> intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP power or thermal limit exceeded
<black_> bitte *g*
<black_> bekomm ich ständig im protokol
<Frickelpit> TheInfinity: moin, kurz qry?
<TheInfinity> black_: das darfst du selbst googlen
<black_> was auch komisch ist, wenn ich im irc bin und dann ein wenig nebenbei mit firefox was googelen will bekomm ich nen schwarzen bildschirm 
<black_> autsch
<TheInfinity> Frickelpit: mach :)
<oioioi> black_: Hi Michael, This is a known upstream issue which is "normal and expected" at the moment. http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/8/24/771 We'll pull the fix into the Ubuntu kernel once upstream decides how they want to rate-limit the messages.        ---sagt launchpad nach einem googleversuch..:)
<PolitikerNEU_> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: Die Schrift auf meinem Rechner ist extrem unscharf auf meinem neuen Monitor (Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, ATI-Grafikkarte, welche genau weiß ich jetzt nicht)
<oioioi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/636045
<Frickelpit> PolitikerNEU_: evtl. mal die dpi kontrollieren
<black_> okay mein englisch is net des beschde awwer so wie isch des versteh wird das im nächsten kernel update gebugfixt oder ?
<oioioi> black:_ Der kernel  2.6.37 rc 2 mit maverick soll laut denen das problem beheben
<PolitikerNEU_> Frickelpit: Äh - wo mache ich das genau? Unter "Erscheinungsbild" habe ich nichts gefunden, die Schriftgröße erscheint mir aber ok
<PolitikerNEU_> Hmm ... mein proprietärer Treiber dürfte nicht ordentlich installiert sein
<Frickelpit> PolitikerNEU_: genau da, unter den erweiterten einstellungen
<PolitikerNEU_> Äh - ich benutze Gnome im Moment (10.10) - da finde ich keine "erweiterten Einstellungen"
<PolitikerNEU_> bin gleich wieder da
<Frickelpit> PolitikerNEU_: System - Einstellungen - Erscheinungsbild, dort auf Schriftart gehen und unten klicken
<Frickelpit> grml
<PolitikerNEU_> So, jetzt ist der ATI-Treiber aktiviert und dürfte auch funktionieren - aber unscharf ist es immer noch
<Frickelpit> [09:53] <Frickelpit> PolitikerNEU_: System - Einstellungen - Erscheinungsbild, dort auf Schriftart gehen und unten klicken
<PolitikerNEU_> Ah, "Details"
<Frickelpit> hab gerade kein gnome hier
<Frickelpit> genau
<Frickelpit> da findest du dann oben die dpi u.a.
<Frickelpit> kannst ja mal im netz suchen, welche einstellungen für dein monitor empfohlen werden und dann damit rumprobieren
<PolitikerNEU_> Hmm ... die DPI ändern die Schriftgröße, unscharf bleibt es aber
<koegs> die anderen einstellungen schon probiert?
<PolitikerNEU_> Ja - auch wenn ich die Kantenglättung deaktiviere bleibt es unscharf
<LetoThe2nd> doofe frage. die auflösung ist schon nativ, oder?
<PolitikerNEU_> Ich glaube schon
<Frickelpit> PolitikerNEU_: dann setz deine brille auf *scnr* :D
<PolitikerNEU_> Ich könnte ja mal ein "echtes" Bildschirmphoto machen
<LetoThe2nd> PolitikerNEU_: glauben heisst nicht wissen. überprüfen, und falls der link analog ist auch mal den autoset des screens laufen lassen.
<oioioi> PolitikerNEU_: Hast du mal die visuellen effekte ausgestellt? vllt kommt dein propertierer Treiber nicht damit zurecht
<PolitikerNEU_> oioioi: Habe ich jetzt mal angestellt, vorher waren sie aus
<PolitikerNEU_> LetoThe2nd: Hab ich schon gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> (und wenn der link analog ist und die auflösung >= 1080p ist, wirds sowieso unscharf bleiben...;-)
<PolitikerNEU_> naja, ist VGA - und Auflösung = 1080p
<LetoThe2nd> crap.
<LetoThe2nd> EOS.
<Frickelpit> 1080p mit vga ist ... naja ... suboptimal
<PolitikerNEU_> Hmm ... unter Windows hatte ich das Gefühl, dass es dort scharf wäre, ich werde das mal überprüfen, bin in 5-10 min wieder da, vielleicht irre ich mich auch
<PolitikerNEU_> Hmm ... unter Windows ist es recht ok, ich glaube es ist doch das Schriftbild hier, wobei es jetzt nach einem Neustart auch ein wenig besser ist
<oioioi> wenn deine graka sowas hat: mal verushct nicht über vga sondern dvi oder hdmi anzuschließen?
<PolitikerNEU_> Da wird mir das Bild verkleinert
<Nalkem> PolitikerNEU_: hast du die bildwiederhohlfrequenz verglichen unter linux und windows?
<PolitikerNEU_> Nein, aber hier kann ich nur 60 Hz auswählen
<LetoThe2nd> bei hdmi wird das bild verkleinert?
<PolitikerNEU_> Ich logg mich mal kurz aus
<PolitikerNEU_> ja
<LetoThe2nd> -> overscalilng ausschalten.
<LetoThe2nd> geht im windows-treiber, und unter linux sicher auch.
<LetoThe2nd> so ein bold.
<PolitikerNEU_> Perfekt, danke :-)
<PolitikerNEU_> Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem dass das mitgelieferte HDMI-Kabel eigentlich zu kurz ist ...
<LetoThe2nd> *jedihandmove* du willst #ubuntu-de nicht mit deinen kleinlichen RL-problemen belästigen.
<PolitikerNEU_> Ja, weiß ich :-)
<ssoulrebel> wie kann ich ein pw für meinen ubuntu live stick einrichten?
<sash_> soulrebel: kommt ziemlich drauf an, was genau du meinst
<soulrebel> sash_: ich würde gerne nach einem pw gefragt werden wenn ubuntu gebootet hat 
<sash_> bei einem stick mit persistentem speicher oder ohne?
<soulrebel> sash_: mit
<sash_> soulrebel: einloggen, passwort aendern, fertig
<soulrebel> bei system - administration - user and groups?
<soulrebel> abcer sagt mein 'current pw' hätte ich falsch eingegeben
<sash_> oder auf der konsole mit passwd. wie auch immer
<soulrebel> sash_: danke ... im cli hat es funktioniert
<C_A_M> moin
<derLars> ich möchte noch mal meine Frage von heute morgen stellen, leider kann ich via des network managers nur VPN Verbindungen via PPTP herstellen, ich hätte gern min L2TP. Dazu habe ich vpnc installiert, aber L2TP wird mir auch nach reboot nicht angeboten. Es handelt sich um ein kubuntu aktuellster Version
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc
<derLars> Fuchs: ja genau das habe ich gemacht
<koegs> KDE nutzt den gnome-network-manager?
<tm> eTeddy: achte bitte auf deine reconnections - die traten heute etwas viel auf, notfalls, die reconnections in deinem client deaktivieren, danke :)
<Fuchs> koegs: die gleichen plugins
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, wenn vpnc es nicht kann, dann kann es strongswan ggf. 
<Fuchs> wie das Paket heisst darf man raten ;p 
<LetoThe2nd> tm: die maske war wohl nicht sooo glücklich :P
<tm> LetoThe2nd: inwiedern?
<LetoThe2nd> tm: weil "*eteddy" halt mal nur die hälfte von "*eteddy*" erwischt, wenn du mal wie quits weiterliest...
<tm> LetoThe2nd: den ban habe ich gesetzt nach dem eteddy gejoint hat, und ich habe einen ban auf die hostmask gemacht, egal welchen nick er hat ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ah ja :)
<tm> LetoThe2nd: (;
<Frickelpit> btt please :P
<ttys21> Hi. Je länger ich Firefox laufen lasse umso langsamer wird das Programm. (Reaktionszeit beim Wechsel der Reiter, Klicks im Menü usw.)
<ttys21> Wenn ich Firefox neu starte ('Sitzung neu starten'), läuft alles viel schneller. Kann jemand das Problem bestätigen? Ist das ein Bug? Lässt sich das Problem lösen? (z.B. in 'about:config')
<ppq> ttys21: führ mal bitte im terminal 'free -m | pastebinit' aus, wenn es gerade wieder langsam ist. paket pastebinit ggf. installieren
<ttys21> Meine Swap-Partition ist nicht belegt.
<tm> ttys21: vielleicht solltest du noch erwähnen welche firefox version du hast und welche ubuntu version, ich kann dir das nicht bestätigen (lts 10.04/3.6.13) firefox läuft seit ca. 29 tage
<ttys21> 10.04 LTS, 3.6.13, 1 Woche
<tm> ttys21: vielleicht sind abgestürtzte "npviewer.bin" prozesse da, die den firefox evtl. langsamer machen ...
<ttys21> http://pastebin.com/AwrYYRV8 Praktisch dieses pastebinit. (Kannte ich noch nicht.) :-)
<ttys21> tm: Ist npviewer.bin für Flash zuständig? Flash wird bei mir generell nicht erlaubt. (NoScript)
<tm> ttys21: ja, so ist es - trotzdem würde ich das mal überprüfen 
<tm> ttys21: evtl. mal ein paar plugins deaktivieren, muß nicht am firefox liegen
<ttys21> tm: In den Prozessen kann ich 'npviewer.bin' nicht finden. (alle Benutzer)
<tm> ttys21: dann mal ein paar plugins deaktivieren und ausprobieren - evtl. den firefox mal von einer shell aus starten, oder in die ~/.xsession-errors schauen, ob da meldungen bzgl. firefox stehen
<ttys21> tm: hmm, ok. Dieses Problem lässt sich leider nicht so einfach reproduzieren. (erst nach ca. 1 Woche) :-P
<ttys21> tm: Aktiviert hab ich: Plugins: Shockwave Flash ... Erweiterungen: Adblock Plus, DownloadHelper, NoScript, RefControl, User Agent Switcher, Torbutton, Ubuntu Firefox Modifications
<tm> ttys21: ich hab die plugings nicht, es bleibt dir dann nichts anders übrig wie das zu probieren,  wenn der firefox jetzt langsam ist, kann man manche plugins auch gleich deaktivieren und es ausprobieren
<tm> ttys21: adblock plus udn download helper habe ich, die kannst du dann schonmal ausschliessen ;)
<ttys21> tm: ok :-) Werden Plugins und Erweiterungen nicht erst nach einem Neustart von Firefox deaktiviert?
<tm> ttys21: evtl. mal im firefox channel nachfragen, oder im #ubuntu channel vielleicht wissen die mehr - zumindest ist die chance dort dann größer
<ttys21> ok, Gute Idee. :-)
<tm> ttys21: es gibt welche, die brauchen keinen neustart und es gibt welche die brauchen einen ;)
<ttys21> tm: ah, ok. Gut zu wissen. :-)
<ttys21> tm: Bei allen Erweiterungen wurde benachrichtigt das man neu starten muss um die Änderung abzuschließen. Beim Flash-Plugin kam die Nachricht nicht.
<ttys21> tm: Es scheint so, als ob es wirklich schneller geworden ist. Nur noch vereinzelt 1-2 Sekunden Wartezeit.
<ttys21> tm: Aber ich merke (bei meinem IRC-Client) gerade, dass manchmal auch Tastatureingaben später angezeigt werden.
<tm> ttys21: dann lass doch mal in einem shell-fenster top offen - oder den gnome-systemmonitor starten, vielleicht ist das ein process der mehr ressourcen benötigt
<ttys21> tm: Xorg 28-33% firefox-bin 15-18% (sporadisch 60-90%, ~30-60 Sekunden Intervall)Jetzt fängt sogar meine Maus an zu hängen. 
<tm> ttys21: vielleicht liegts am grafikkarten treiber, einfach mal in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soulrebel> Weiss jamend vielleicht was hier los ist?
<soulrebel> http://pastebin.com/hiX7AvNf
<koegs> Links ohne Kommentar werden nicht geöffnet
<tm> soulrebel: ich würde mal die anweisung: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  <-- folgen ;)
<Frickelpit> tm: lies mal genauer ;)
<soulrebel> yo
<soulrebel> :)
<ttys21> tm: Ich glaub meine CPU wurde zu heiß und hat zum Schutz einige Warte-Kommandos ausgeführt. Hab jetzt die Lüftergeschwindigkeit hoch gestellt.
<tm> Frickelpit: ajooo - das hätte ich mal tun sollen, danke für den hinweis :)
<ttys21> tm: Nach 5 Minuten ging es wieder.
<ttys21> tm: Und Firefox ist abgetrüzt. :-P
<ttys21> tm: Und die Auslastung von Xorg ist jetzt viel niedriger. :-)
<tm> ttys21: joar, kann da dran liegen :)
<ttys21> Hoffentlich ist es kein Bundetrojaner. :-P
<ttys21> tm: Danke für die Tipps :-)
<tm> ttys21: gern :)
<tm> soulrebel: auf einem usb stick befindet sich die installation, oder?
<soulrebel> tm: ja sehr richtig ist ein live stick 
<tm> soulrebel: schau mal hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/667578   <-- vielleicht hilft dir das weiter
<soulrebel> tm: danke für die info ... shit ey hab den ganzen tag verschwendet um diesen verdammten stick einzurichetn. ich denke ich werd es morgen nochmal mit der 10.04 Long Time Student version probieren.
<tm> soulrebel: glück auf :)
<soulrebel> tm: woher kommt denn die redensart?
<soulrebel> habe ich nocht nie gehört
<soulrebel> aber danke ! 
<soulrebel> :)
<ttys21> Eine andere Frage: Gibt es einen Filter für Maus-Events? Meine Linke Maustaste führt beim drücken häufig schnell mehrere Klicks aus. (Taste prellt) Möglicherweise hat sich die Linke Maustaste von der Platine gelöst. Ich hab jetzt die Maustasten vertauscht (Linkshänder). Das macht es um einiges erträglicher. Ich weiß, dass bei Touchscreens solche Filter eingesetzt werden. (Ich weiß nicht, ob das Treiber-spezifisch ist.)
<ttys21> Ist es möglich zu schnell aufeinander folgende Maus-Klicks zu filtern?
<ttys21> Ach, egal. Ich versuch lieber die Taste wieder dran zu löten. Alles andere ist nur eine Notlösung. :-)
<koegs> womit nochmal screencasts unter ubuntu erstellen?
<dAnjou> koegs: uu-wiki -> screencast
<dAnjou> s
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<koegs> danke
<bullgard4> nm-applet meldet in der QuickInfo bei einer WLAN-Verbindung: "<ESSID> (98%)". Was bedeutet diese '98% '?
<ttys21> bullgard4: Signalstärke oder Signalqualität.
<ttys21> bullgard4: (vom WLAN)
<bullgard4> ttys21: Es wird wohl "Link Quality" sein, denn die Signalstärke ist -21 dBm.
<tipo> -21 dBm ist doch die Dämpfung des Signales
<tipo> und die Prozentangabe ist dann die Signalqualität
<bullgard4> tipo: Deine Antwort ist falsch.
<ttys21> bullgard4: ah, ok. Kann sein.
<ttys21> Kleine Anmerkung: Ich glaub solche Prozentwerte sind zwischen verschiedene WLAN-Empfänger nicht vergleichbar.
<ttys21> Steht m für micro-Volt ?
<tipo> m steht doch meist für mili
<ttys21> ok :-)
<tipo> gibt es denn überhaupt micro-Volt, ich glaube nicht das sind dann mü-Volt
<ttys21> Weiß nicht. Ich kann mit solchen angaben (noch) nicht so viel anfangen. Aber würde mich mal interessieren.
<LetoThe2nd> ist auch nicht sooo direkt topic hier :-)
<ttys21> hehe
<firefly_> hi ich hab mal eine frage : wenn ich nur eine Partition hab ntfs und da win7 drauf hab kann ich dann ubuntu  installieren ohne win7 zu löschen>?
<ttys21> firefly_: ja
<ttys21> firefly_: Bei der Installation kann man auswählen, wieviel Speicherplatz man von der (bereits vorhandenen) Partition freigeben möchte.
<firefly_> ttsy21: und kommt damit dann win7 klar?
<rumpe1> firefly_, backup nicht vergessen... wenn die ntfs-partition verkleinert werden soll, ist das nicht ganz unriskant (stromausfall und so)
<ttys21> firefly_: Ich bin nicht sicher. Mit Vista hatte es bei mir funktioniert.
<rumpe1> firefly_, win will linux-partitionen immer sehr gerne formatieren ^^  ... aber ansonsten kein problem
<firefly_> ttys21, rumpel: ok cool, hätte nicht gedacht das ein installiertssystem damit klar kommt wenn ihn speicher weg genommen wird
<ttys21> Wenn es ein Desktop-Rechner ist; Könnte man auch Linux einfach eine andere Festplatte spendieren.
<rumpe1> firefly_, das muss dazu, wie gesagt, umgeordnet werden, um hinten oder vorne platz zu schaffen. Das dauert zudem ein Weilchen, wenn die Platte recht voll ist/viel Fitzelkram bewegt werden muss.
<TheInfinity> firefly_: wenn du windows auf 2 gb zu pressen versuchst hast du natürlich ein prpblem. aber das erklärt sich ja von selbst. :)
<ttys21> Oder vielleicht funktioniert es auch mit einer externen Festplatte. (Wenn das BIOS dies unterstützt.)
<firefly_> also wenn das jetzt bei ein neuen netbook ist muss ich nicht viel umordnen oder?
<rumpe1> firefly_, vermutlich
<ttys21> Meine Maustaste funktioniert (nach auf- und zuschrauben) wieder. :-)
<Deem> ttys21: war dreck drin? =)
<ttys21> Deem: Ja auch. Hatte vermutet, dass sich die Taste von der Platine gelöst hat. (Nach unsachgemäßen Transport.)
<ttys21> Und das bei einer teuren 'Razer Copperhead'. Teurer Elektronik-Schrott. :-P
<ttys21> hi playya :-)
<Erimos_Wolf> Hallo an alle,
<Erimos_Wolf> kann man die F-Tasten Funktionen deaktivieren? in Ubuntu mit Gnome.
<Erimos_Wolf> Wenn ich im Terminal bin und was per ssh mache dann will ich nicht bei nem F10 das Menü aufrufen.
<ttys21> Erimos_Wolf: Vielleicht geht das unter: System -> Einstellungen -> Tastenkombinationen
<Erimos_Wolf> nein ich habs :-)
<Erimos_Wolf> ne dochnicht
<Erimos_Wolf> OK, es geht unter Terminal->Tastenkombinationen und dort dann einfach Menütastenkombinationen deaktivieren
<Erimos_Wolf> sorry, habs ständig unter den Einstellungen im System gesucht.
<Erimos_Wolf> Trotzdem Danke.
<Deem> ich hab grade ausversehen mit dem befehl "ifconfig eth0 0" meine netzwerkverbindung auf meinem server gekappt. wird die adresse nach einem neustart wieder resettet, oder bleibt das jetzt so?
<tm> :)
<Deem> tm: ist das ein ja?
<tm> Deem: nein, das war der falsche channel :/
<ttys21> Deem: Vielleicht funktioniert es auch ohne Neustart, wenn du dhclient ausführst. Und evt. vorher ifdown, ifup.
<Deem> ttys21: ohne lokalen zugriff? da hilft wohl nur ein ticket ins rz :D
<ttys21> Deem: Achso. :-P
<ttys21> Was kann man eigentlich bei einem privaten Server machen? Mir fällt nur ein: Netzwerk-Steckdosenleiste und im BIOS einstellen, dass (beim verbinden der Netzspannung) immer eingeschaltet wird.
<Deem> ttys21: ein privater server? der wo steht?
<ttys21> Zuhause :-)
<ttys21> (nicht im rz)
<apollo13> igitt^^
<ttys21> ja. im rz hat man natürlich eine bessere Internetanbindung. :-)
<codewiz> hi leute
<codewiz> ich hab hier nen problem mit nem notebook
<codewiz> das ist ein HP pavillion dv6000
<ttys21> Eine kommerzielle Lösung könnte sein: (bei virtueller Maschine) Remote-Desktop-Schnittstelle (direkt) im Supervisor. Und bei kompletten Rechner eine kleine Hardware an PS2-/USB- und VGA-Anschluss. (Soll es geben)
<apollo13> austauschen solang noch geht^^ hab schon 3 davon zurückgetragen^^
<codewiz> ich hab da ubuntu 10.04 installiert, und am anfang hat das WLAN hervorragend funktioniert, jetzt ist es nach dem starten eingeschaltet, sieht aber kein einziges WLAN (von 7 im haus). wenn ich das wlan im netzwerk manager ausschalte, kann ich es nicht wieder einfschalten
<codewiz> irgendwer ne idee, wie ich das wlan wieder zum laufen kriegen kann?
<codewiz> ich habs mit wicd probiert, da kam genau dasselbe
<Deem> ttys21: wenn das ding zuhause steht kannst du doch einfach: stecker raus, stecker rein, oder reset drücken
<ttys21> Deem: Ja. Wenn man Zuhause ist. :-)
<Deem> ttys21: wenn nicht musst du halt nach hause fahren oder frau/freundin/mutter fragen
<dadrc> "Mami Mami, kannst du mal meinen Server neustarten?"
<ttys21> Deem: Ja. Oder Personal einstellen. :-P :-D
<ttys21> Oder eine Art 'watchdog' basteln. :-)
<ttys21> dadrc: Mama: "Oen, öff ... Soll ich da druff drücke oder was?" :-D
<Fuchs> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ttys21> Fuchs: Sorry. Konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. ;-)
<JSeann> ist ja wirklich zum ... dass ubuntu 10.10 mehr strom braucht, mein Akku hat dadurch 35% weniger laufzeit
<Fuchs> JSeann: powertop schon mal gestartet? 
<JSeann> Fuchs ja, ohne powertop nimmt 9.10 18 Watt und 10.10 28Watt
<JSeann> mit powertop bei 9.10 sind es 14,8Watt und bei 10.10 19,8 Watt
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> Du sollst das nicht nur starten, sondern nachschauen, _was_ da so viel Strom verbraucht
<Fuchs> eine Vermutung waere ein anderer Graphikkartentreiber, der die Energiesparfunktionen nicht unterstuetzt. Aber das ist reines Raetselraten, mehr kann man mit den wenigen Informationen nicht
<JSeann> naja, ich habe ein Ati x1400  drin, bis 9.10 konnte ich noch was mit amdcccl  reißen, aber nun wird meine karte nicht mehr supported
<Fuchs> guter Treffer fuer nur geraten ...
<Fuchs> Du darfst gerne Amd/Ati einen boesen Brief schreiben. Oder mitentwickeln helfen. Viel mehr wird da wohl nicht moeglich sein 
<JSeann> Fuchs, hättest du eine idee, wie ich dennoch die stromsparfunktion bei der graka aktivieren kann?
<Fuchs> nein, um Ati beschreibe ich grosse Boegen, sorry
<Fuchs> ,ati' JSeann 
<Fuchs> ,ati? JSeann 
<shetlandpony> JSeann, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Fuchs> vielleicht findest Du da was
<JSeann> oki, wobei ich anmerken muss, dass ich bei oben genannten werten unter ubuntu9.10 noch nicht amdcccl installiert hatte
<JSeann> hab auch schon einige andere threads gefunden wo leute das gleiche phänomen geschildert haben
<codewiz> mmh was mach ich falsch, wenn das wlan mal funktioniert und mal nicht? ich habe trotz ausreichendem empfang 3 zustände: manchmal logt er sich nach dem hochfahren automatisch ein, und ich hab sofort internet, aber nach ner weile fliegt man wieder raus, oder er fragt dauernd nach dem passwort des wlans und kommt nicht rein, oder er sieht das wlan überhaupt nicht
<codewiz> das interessante ist, in allen drei zuständen ist die wlan liste leer
<LupusE> das haengt hochstwahrscheinlich mit der art des abmeldens zusammen. runterfahre, ausschalten, gggf abstuerzen.
<LupusE> eventuell solltest du die changelog deines wlan treibers lesen und evtl updaten.
<codewiz> wo find ich das teil?
<codewiz> es kann auch ein wackler sein, die tastatur vom notebook spinnt auch öfter
<apollo13> ich wiederhol mich gerne: <apollo13> austauschen solang noch geht^^ hab schon 3 davon zurückgetragen^^
<codewiz> ist 3 jahre alt
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend ! Ich habe mir Gestern abend ei Paket mit Cmake erstellt jetzt gibt es Heute schon  eine neue SVN ! FRAGE muss ich Cmake auch clean machne oder reicht es wenn ich das paket aus dem Verzeichniss lösche?
<apollo13> dann ab in die tonne damit; der wird dir eh demnächst eingehen^^
<IchGuckLive> das paket hab ich via synaptic deinstalliert
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Weisst du, was make clean tut?
<codewiz> LupusE, wo finde ich dieses changelog?
<IchGuckLive> nein es löscht die installations config denke ich
<bekks> Falsch gedacht.
<apollo13> codewiz: ich würde dir bei dem laptop btw mal empfehlen zu schaun ob nicht andere die probs auch haben; ich wette da findest einiges
<IchGuckLive> bekks:  ich habe inder wiki zu cmake schon gelesen finde da aber nichts zu clean
<bekks> make clean löscht idR die kompilierten Dateien, und lässt die config unberührt. Das tut idR make distclean.
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Das steht auch nicht im Wiki, sondern im Makefile.
<IchGuckLive> ok aber was soll ich tun einfach SVN neu ziehen und  cmake .
<bekks> Ja.
<IchGuckLive> make package 
<bekks> Alles andere macht cmake schon selbst.
<IchGuckLive> DANKE
<bekks> Ansonsten schau ins Makefile
<bekks> Oder ins Readme von dem Kram.
<codewiz> apollo13, ich finda tonnenweise zeug von usern, die genau dasselbe problem unter windows haben
<codewiz> nur dass da die karte nicht mehr angezeigt wird, was mir logisch erscheint
<apollo13> um ehrlich zu sein hab ich zu dem laptop schon so viel schlechtes gehört, dass ich verzweifelt versuchen würde ihn loszuwerden
<apollo13> zumindest wenn ich mich nicht in den hp bezeichnungen irre ;)
<IchGuckLive> bekks: nein das wars nicht da wurde nichts geändert obwohl ich  in die py dateien reingeschaut habe ob es die geänderten sind !
<bekks> Was war es nicht?
<IchGuckLive> cmake gab sofort 100% das hat also das alte file genommen das gestern entstand 
<IchGuckLive> Gestern hat das conmpilieren ca 20min gedauerert bei make packet
<apollo13> na und? vlt war nicht viel zum neukompilieren
<apollo13> mein pyside kompiliert im durchschnitt auch in 3minuten statt der halben stunde am anfang
<IchGuckLive> im ordner Cmake_files gibt es eine datei makfile.cmake bringt das was die zulöschen
<codewiz> apollo, ist nicht meine kiste zum glück... aber mal eine frage: als ich ubuntu neu installiert hatte, ging das wlan out of the box, ist der treiber dann auch auf der live-cd drauf?
<IchGuckLive> oder gleich den ganzen ordner cmake files weg
<apollo13> codewiz: vlt, sonst kannst ihn nachinstallieren, ob du das allerdings ohne reboot schaffst is ne andere frage
<C_A_M> bis später
<jerry965> moin! woran könnte es liegen, dass mein raid5 volume bei hdparm, dd-tests & beim smb transfer nur 80mb/s schafft, beim lese-speedtest unter der laufwerkverwaltung bei gnome aber eine avg. von 200mb/s hinlegt?
<JSeann> wie gehe ich mit einer .bin um?
<JSeann> ich möchte gern jdk1.5.0.22.bin nach /opt installieren
<martinalex> JSeann: möchtest du sie ausführen?
<Fuchs> JSeann: moechtest Du eigentlich lieber nicht, Du moechtest die Paketverwaltung verwenden
<martinalex> JSeann: vermutlich ist das nen installer - probier doch mal ./jdk...
<Fuchs> JSeann: wenn Dich das nicht ueberzeugt, darfst Du natuerlich auf eigenes Risiko die .bin mit  chmod +x ausfuehrbar machen und dann mit ./datei.bin  ausfuehren
<martinalex> aber paketverwaltung ist besser
<JSeann> nur dann sollte ich mir eine .deb besorgen
<Fuchs> warum? 
<Fuchs> ,java? JSeann 
<shetlandpony> JSeann, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> gibt Java in der Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> und das ist huebsch abwartskompatibel, in der Regel 
<jerry965> gibts evtl. sonst interessante beiträge zu software raid und 4K hdds? irgendwie glaub ich, dass es damit zusammenhängt. alles andere hab ich schon durch ^^
<JSeann> Fuchs, ich benötige aber eine weitere java version 
<Fuchs> JSeann: warum? 
<JSeann> einige kunden haben noch jdk1.5
<sash_> was machen kunden mit dks statt res und wieso updaten die nicht?
<martinalex> dann könnte die Variante mit dem Installer in der .bin schon die bessere sein, damit nicht die vorhandene Java-Version überschrieben wird...
<Fuchs> Du kannst beim Compilen sagen, dass er auf 1.5 Kompatibilitaet schalten soll
<JSeann> martinalex, hatte ich glaube auch beim letzten mal gemacht
<JSeann> aber vielen dank 
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, chmod +x datei; ./datei
<Fuchs> nicht, dass ich das empfehlen koennte, aber gehen tut es sicher
<Fuchs> wobei, sudo, auf /opt darfst Du sonst ziemlich sicher nicht schreiben
<JSeann> super, läuft alles wieder :)
<soulrebel> dieser verdammte ubuntu sw manager ist wieder mal abgestuertzt ... wie kille ich den im terminal damit ich synaptic starten kann?
<apollo13> ps -ef|grep wasauchimmerduwillst; pid merken und kill verwenden
<soulrebel> danke
<apollo13> wobei das gefährlich sein kann
<apollo13> (sehr gefährlich ;))
<soulrebel> boah nee viel zu schwer den zu finden 
<soulrebel> ich glaub ich mach lieber einfach enn neustart 
<soulrebel> n00b style :)\
<soulrebel> aber vielen dank trozem! 
<MooookiE_> Hallo, ich habe gerade "w_scan -f t -c DE -X > ~/channels.conf" ausgeführt um mit meinem dvb-t stick sender zu suchen. Leider macht er seit 10 minuten nicht mehr weiter: http://www.privatepaste.com/0d5b932982 ist das normal?
<sash_> MooookiE_: guck doch in die datei rein, ob noch was passiert
<sash_> MooookiE_: tail -f channels.conf
<MooookiE_> sash_: die file ist bisher leer
<sash_> dann passiert da offenbar nicht viel
<MooookiE_> ich habe das noch nie benutzt ich weiss nicht wie lange so eine sendersuche dauern sollte. Eventuell findet er auch nur nix
<sash_> ich hab keine ahnung von sowas.
<sash_> ,dvbt?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber dvbt
<MooookiE_> jop dvbt
<sash_> MooookiE_: das war ein bot-kommando
<MooookiE_> achso ^^
<lutzW> hi ubuntus!
<MooookiE_> ,dvb-t?
<shetlandpony> Sorry MooookiE_, ich weiss nichts ueber dvb-t, ich assoziiere aber DVB-T_USB2.0, dvb-utils, Kaffeine und TV damit
<MooookiE_> ,dvb-utils?
<shetlandpony> MooookiE_, dvb-utils ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils - Weitere Infos im query ...
<lutzW> ich wollte eine verschlüsselte Platte (dm-crypt) einrichten, bevor ich das auf der Kommandozeile machen: gibt es eine gui dazu?
<lutzW> keiner eine Idee?
<lutzW> Na dann eben auf in die Kommandozeile
<sash_> ,verschluesselung? lutzW 
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss nichts ueber verschluesselung, ich assoziiere aber bcrypt, GnuPG, GPA, jGnash, OpenVPN, WLAN wpa_supplicant und Zfone damit
<sash_> not my day
<lutzW> ja, wahlweise dmcrypt oder truecrypt.
<sash_> lutzW: das war ein bot-kommando
<sash_> jedenfalls gibts artikel zu dem thema im ubuntuusers.de-wiki
<lutzW> das wollte ich nicht, danke, ich google mal. Wie gesagt, Kommandozeile ist kein Problem, ich wollte halt eben mal Fragen ob es inzwischen eine Gui da ist
<lutzW> ich mach das einfach auf der Kommandozeile
<Hutkinks> Hiho ist jemand zufällig anwesend der sich mit ubuntu server auskennt und kurz zeit hat mir zu helfen ?
<Hutkinks> wäre echt nett ;P
<Hutkinks> ist jemand da ?
<apollo13> ,frage?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Hutkinks> ahso naja ich wollte halt nicht so unhöflich erscheinen
<apollo13> eigentlich wollte ich eher
<apollo13> ,geduld?
<shetlandpony> Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<apollo13> anyways es sind genügend da, was gibts?
<Hutkinks> also folgendes, ich habe einen ubuntu 10 als server jedoch habe ich probleme beim installieren einer benutzer oberfläche
<apollo13> warum will man ne gui auf nem server?
<Hutkinks> ein anderer möchte gerne auch joinen allerdings wollte ich ihm eine gui anbieten damit er es leichter hat
<Frickelpit> autsch
<apollo13> fail…
<bekks> Eine GUI hat nichts auf einem Server zu tun.
<P01nt3r> nabend. ich habe ein problem mit epsxe. die analog-sticks meines gamepads arbeiten nicht bzw. nicht richtig. habe das pad bereits mit jscal kalibriert, epsxe sollte korrekt konfiguriert sein. weiss da jemand hilfe?
<lutzW> Hutkinks:  ssh -x
<Hutkinks> wieso denn ? viele nutzen doch eine benutzer oberfläche oder nich ? oO
<P01nt3r> ich nutze das joypad-plugin
<apollo13> lutzW: hää, der will doch ganz was anderes
<bekks> lutzW: Falsch.
<apollo13> Hutkinks: nein
<bekks> lutzW: ssh -X
<bekks> Hutkinks: NEin, niemand benutzt eine GUI auf einem Server.
<bekks> Hutkinks: Wozu auch?
<apollo13> doch, windows und mac leute^^
<Frickelpit> bekks: zum klicken mit der maus :P
<lutzW> Ja, aber um ein grafisches Programm zu benutzen braucht der Server keinen XServer, sondern nur den XClient.
<lutzW> Deshalb reicht ssh -x
<apollo13> lutzW: FALSCH
<apollo13> ssh -X wenn schon
<bekks> lutzW: FALSCH
<apollo13> und darum gings es gar nicht
<bekks> 0119 205245 < bekks> lutzW: ssh -X
<apollo13> und bevor du sagst wir sind pingelig; -x deaktiviert dein feature ;)
<Hutkinks> okey.. naja ich kenne mich leider nicht mehr sogut mit ubuntu aus bzw habe lange kein linux mehr genutzt und vieles vergessen.. kennt ihr zufällig eine gute quelle wo man über ubuntu server oder linux generell eine gute übersicht hat ?
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? Hutkinks 
<shetlandpony> Hutkinks, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Hutkinks> @Fuchs ich denke so könnte man mich nennen
<Fuchs> das war ein Befehl an das pony :) 
<apollo13> der server ist hoffentlich eh nicht im netz?
<Hutkinks> wird dort auch erklärt wie man mit einem server arbeitet ? sprich einen virtuellen ordner freigibt oder mysql etc installiert ?
<Fuchs> ja
<Hutkinks> @apollo wie meinst du das ? doch es ist ein root server
<apollo13> hmm, ich glaube bei dir ist es noch etwas zu früh für einen server
<apollo13> Hutkinks: yikes
<bekks> Hutkinks: AUA.
<apollo13> und wieder spammails :(
<apollo13> Hutkinks: du willst keinen root server auf dem du dich nicht auskennst
<bekks> Hutkinks: Wenn Du/Er keine Ahnung von der Materie habt - bitte nehmt die Kiste vom Netz und übt und lernt erst mal zuhause in einer VM.
<Hutkinks> ne ist es nich ^^ ich weiß ja was ich tu und was net braucht mich hier nich zu beurteilen sondern bitte einfach nur helfen danke
<apollo13> Hutkinks: du weißt es definitiv nicht, das hast du leider schon gezeigt
<jham> haha
<bekks> Hutkinks: Du willst eine GUI auf einem Server haben - soviel dazu, dass du weisst was Du tust.
<LetoThe2nd> o( grosse worte von newbies )
<Hutkinks> deshalb frag ich ja aber das geht schließlich mich was an ;D
<Fuchs> seid lieb. 
<apollo13> Fuchs: zählt ehrlich als liep?
<Fuchs> Hutkinks: eine GUI hat auf einem Server in der Tat eigentlich nichts verloren
<Fuchs> apollo13: ja, aber der Ton macht die Musik
<apollo13> grr, /me schreibt mal nen text 2 music plugin für xchat^^
<Hutkinks> @apollo du beurteilst wie ich sehe gleich nach ner sekunde einen menschen obwohl du ihn nicht kennst oder so... ich mag solche leute nicht also wenn du nicht helfen willst bitte bleib sachlig und halte dich raus danke 
<LetoThe2nd> popcorn, anyone?
<Frickelpit> danke *mampf*
<Wolfsherz> Hutkinks: Server-Hilfe -> #ubuntu-server (auf englisch). Hier bist du ziemlich falsch... Außerdem hoffe ich wirklich, du weißt was du tust. Das ist kein Spielzeug.
<apollo13> Hutkinks: sorry, wenn du nicht weißt wie man mysql auf nem rootserver installiert, trau ich dir server administration nicht wirklich zu; selbiges gilt für die GUI.
<apollo13> und ich bin sachlich; meine empfehlung ist noch immer den server vom netz zu trennen, das ist rein objektiv und sachlich -- das kannst du mir gerne glauben
<Hutkinks> ich kenne mich schon aus wie gesagt habe ich früher viele server gehabt ich möchte lediglich eine übersicht damit ich wieder zum anschluß komme
<Hutkinks> also in sachen linux server
<Fuchs> Hutkinks: dann empfehle ich Dir das oben verlinkte Wiki
<Fuchs> da findest Du auch zu Serverdiensten wie MySQL gute Anleitungen
<Hutkinks> okey danke :)
<Fuchs> lies vorher vielleicht die Sektion zum Thema Sicherheit durch
<Fuchs> sonst ist das sehr schnell nicht mehr Dein Server, sondern eine Spamschleuder. 
<Hutkinks> werde ich berückstichtigen danke für die info
<Wolfsherz> ich sehe schon wo das hinführt...
<Fuchs> Wolfsherz: aus. 
<apollo13> Hutkinks: nur aus interesse, welche serversysteme waren das und wann ca?
<Fuchs> apollo13 / Hutkinks das bitte dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: Ich bin nicht dein freundlicher Vierbeiner, ok? Ich habe so viele "Expterten" mit ihrem schicken root-Server auf die Nase fallen sehen, ich weiß genau wo das hinführt.
<Fuchs> Wolfsherz: wenn ich sage, dass Du die Provokation lassen sollst, dann laesst Du sie. Wir pflegen hier einen freundlichen Umgangston. 
<Hutkinks> debian und solaris ich kannte mich relativ gut aus allerdings ist das seit jahren her wegen schulischen gründen hatte ich keine zeit mehr und mittlerweile habe ich nur noch eine grobe ahnung von der materie deshalb wollte ich sichergehen und mich erkundigen
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: Und wo war ich bitte unfreundlich?
<Fuchs> Wolfsherz: unnoetige Provokation, <Wolfsherz> ich sehe schon wo das hinführt...  << das. Einfach bleiben lassen. Danke.  
<Hutkinks> @Fuchs sry habe deine antwort etwas später gelesen
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: Ich habe ihn sogar höflich an #ubuntu-server verwiesen.
<Fuchs> den Teil habe ich auch nicht kritisiert. 
<apollo13> Hutkinks: ubuntu basiert eh auf debian, vom paketmanagement hat sich nicht viel geändert; auch iptables etc ist noch wie eh und je
 * jham *popcorn*
<Fuchs> waere nett, wenn man sich nun ein wenig beruhigen wuerde, die Stammtischgespraeche nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic schiebt und hier konkrete Hilfe gibt. Gilt fuer alle Involtierten. 
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: Ein letztes Wort noch von mir, dann bin ich still zu dem Thema. Wenn du Höflichkeit voraussetzt, solltest du selbst einsilbige Kommandos wie "aus." unterlassen. Nur als kleiner Spiegel, den ich dir vorhalte. Und ende.
<Hutkinks> @apollo das ist gut ich hoffe die ganzen schierheits packs existieren noch die ich herunterladen kann anderfalls muss ich nach etwas anderem suchen allerdings möchte ich kein antivir drauf haben weil ich früher damit oft probleme hatte zB hat der server wegen der firewall jede seite mehrmals angepingt wo ich drauf war
<Wolfsherz> Hutkinks: mit apt-get lädst du die sicherheits-updates i.d.R. automatisch mit herunter.
<apollo13> sicherheits packs? wüsste nicht wovon du redest. selbiges gilt für das letztere problem
<Fuchs> ein Antivirussystem brauchst Du eigentlich nur, wenn der Server Dateien an Windowsrechner verteilt, z.B. als Datei- oder Mailserver
<Fuchs> ,sicherheit? Hutkinks 
<shetlandpony> Hutkinks, Sicherheit ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit
<Fuchs> das lesen, nachdem Du mit "Einsteiger" fertig bist, und dann noch, falls nicht eh schon drauf gelandet, Paketverwaltung. 
<Fuchs> bei konkreten Fragen darfst Du dann gerne wieder hier fragen, fuer eine Einfuehrung ist das Wiki definitiv besser geeignet. 
<Hutkinks> @Wolfsherz ah das ist gut @Fuchs genau hatte früher cpanel genutzt und einen mailserver hatte wahrscheinlich nur das ganze falsch eingestellt und ich werde mir definitiv das ganze wieder durchlesen danke nochmals für die infos :)
<apollo13> cpanel wäre das erste was ich deinstallieren würd :)
<Wedelwolf> gibts irgend n kleines programm um externe datenträger anständig zu löschen? (also  so dass 99% der daten nich mehr herstellbar sin?)
<Frickelpit> dd
<apollo13> und ja: einmal reicht :þ
<apollo13> (nur um die nächste frage zu beantworten)
<Wedelwolf> dd?
<Fuchs> ,dd? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf: siehe shell dd
<Fuchs> disk dump
<Fuchs> ,shell dd? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> kannst Du von /dev/urandom  (oder /dev/zero) auf die Platte kopieren bis voll. 
<Fuchs> muesste ein Beispiel haben im Wiki
<alarmschaben> Wedelwolf: solltest Du unter Paranoia leiden, gibt's auch noch das Paket secure-delete
<Wolfsherz> Wedelwolf: für wen nicht wieder herstellbar?
<apollo13> Wolfsherz: egal, dd reicht für alle
<SirDidi> gibt es ein jabber client mit dem man terminiert eine nachricht verschicken soll? Er soll zB um 8 Uhr eine vorgeschrieben nachricht verschicken. geht das?
<Wedelwolf> vermutlich bringt mir diskdump eh nix
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: weil? 
<jokrebel> gn8
<apollo13> SirDidi: du kannst für die meisten clients plugins schreiben, also ja ;)
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs ich find das beispiel nicht
<SirDidi> apollo13, ja selbst schreiben eher net^^ Kennst du eins was das erledigt?
<apollo13> nope
<Wolfsherz> Wedelwolf: es ist kein Beispiel enthalten... benutze z.B. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ext_platte (ext_platte natürlich ersetzen).
<SirDidi> kk, thx
<apollo13> warum würde man das eigentlich wollen?
<SirDidi> apollo13, so als errinerug an mich und andere :)
<apollo13> kalender?
<apollo13> gibts inzwischen digital :þ
<SirDidi> ja der gibt aber net automatisch anderen bescheid :)
<Wedelwolf> und mit /dev/urandom /dev/zero hab ich noch nie gearbeitet x3 da muss ich mich erst informieren was genau da passiert :>
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_sicher_l%C3%B6schen  
<Wolfsherz> Wedelwolf: if steht für inputfile, in diesem fall /dev/zero (nullen en masse), of für outputfile, deine externe festplatte
<Fuchs> da hat es noch ein bisschen mehr 
<Keba> wie kann ich in evolution die mails aus einem imap konto in ein anderes importieren?
<Keba> bei thunderbird gibts ja imapordern, bei evolution leider nicht. gibts da nen workaround?
<Hutkinks> ist xampp empfehlenswert statt der üblichen sql installation oder wäre es besser alles manuell einzustellen ?
<apollo13> natürlich letzteres
<apollo13> xampp ist nen großes security hole^^
<Hutkinks> ahso gut dann könnte ich auch gleich den mysqldumper rein tun was für mich praktischer ist 
<Wolfsherz> Hutkinks: erzähl mal etwas mehr über diesen server... wo steht er, welcher anbieter etc. (ich vermute bei dir zu Hause?). ist tatsächlich ein grafischer desktop installiert? dann ist das kein server im eigentlichen sinn von unix/linux, sondern ein ganz normaler desktop-pc auf dem vielleicht der eine oder andere server-dienst läuft. wenn du ein bischen beschreibst, was du eigentlich vor hast, dann kann dir vielleicht gezielter geholfen 
<Wolfsherz> werden.
<SheepInPanic> Keba: Bist du sicher, dass Evolution kein IMAP beherrscht? Das sollte eigentlich zur Standardausstattung eines jeden Mailclients gehören. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher unter Evolution schon IMAP verwendet zu haben.
<Keba> SheepInPanic: imap geht, ja
<Keba> ich will die mails von foo@bar.de nach bux@foobar.de kopieren
<SheepInPanic> Keba: Dann binde beide Postfächer per IMAP in Evolution ein und schubse die Mails rüber. Oder verstehe ich dich nun irgendwie falsch?
<apollo13> SheepInPanic: ich denke er will eben wissen wie das schubsen geht
<Keba> wie "rüberschubsen"?
<Keba> drag’n’drop oder strg+c strg+v funktioniert nicht, das wäre ja zu einfach 
<SheepInPanic> apollo13: Keba: Oh, okay. Ich ging davon aus, dass genau das funktioniert. 
<Hutkinks> @Wolfsherz es ist ein gemieteter server habe zwar auch eines daheim aber wegen hohen stromrechnungen wollte ich es lieber sein lassen. Eine grafische oberfläche habe ich nicht installiert da ich wirklich nie eines verwendet habe auf einem server allerdings wollte ich es für einen kollegen machen, damit er das ganze evtl. leichter bedienen kann. Was ich vorhabe ist ein webspace für mein projekt und noch ein paar für andere proj
<Hutkinks> ein paar domains per dns weiterleiten aber bisher habe ich eben cpanel oder plesk dafür genutzt
<Hutkinks> momentan bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich das am besten machen soll
<Keba> SheepInPanic: aber diese einfache methode ist ne gute idee, im kontextmenü gibts recht versprechende punkte
<SheepInPanic> Keba: Oder über Export - Import. Oder kann Evolution das auch nicht? *hust* 
<Keba> jooar ich sollte vllt mal auf tb wechseln :P
<Keba> kennt jmd. nen guten bedienbaren mail/news client für die konsole?
<Keba> evolution + liferea find ich toll, aber die sind sau lahm
<Wolfsherz> Hutkinks: welches os ist installiert?
<Hutkinks> @Wolfsherz 	Uubuntu-10.04-x86_64 LTS und danke für deine hilfe :)
<apollo13> Keba: mutt
<Hutkinks> @Wolfsherz Ich kannte mal etwas ähnlich wie plesk oder cpanel allerdings war es kostenlos und recht einfach gestrickt.. weiß jedoch nicht mehr wie es heißt 
<Wolfsherz> Hutkinks: ok, welche server-dienste sind bereits installiert?
<Wolfsherz> Hutkinks: das war bestimmt webmin?
<Keba> apollo13: k, danke :)
<Hutkinks> @Wolfsherz ach ja genau webmin war es stimmt... supi als dienst habe ich grade nichts installiert außer alles geupdatet zudem wollte ich eben noch mysql und php 4 und 5 installieren
<Wolfsherz> Hutkinks: ich würde dienst für dienst vorgehen (also z.B.: apache2, php, mysql, logrotate, webalizer wenn gewünscht, dann mailserver wenn gewünscht: postfix, dovecot) und für jeden dienst diese reihenfolge: installieren, konfigurieren, testen, absichern.
<Wolfsherz> für die installation und einfachste konfiguration findest du im wiki auf ubuntuusers.de für alle diese dinge recht brauchbare anleitungen. bei tiefergehenden fragen empfehle ich dann denn channel #ubuntu-server.
<LupusE> apollo13: kkann mutt mittlerweile news, oder haettest du noch pan empgehlen sollen?
<apollo13> LupusE: eher letzteres
<Hutkinks> @Wolfsherz Danke für den tipp so werde ich es auch machen und webmin scheint wohl nicht mehr zu verfügung zu stehen und ich weiß nicht ob es sicher ist an sich bringt webmin den mailserver, apache, php und mysql automatisch mit soweit ich weiß 
<Wolfsherz> gerade beim mailserver solltest du unbedingt genau wissen was du tust. wenn der nicht richtig konfiguriert ist, hast du ganz schnell eine spamschleuder, das kann sehr unangenehm werden.
<LupusE> err, pan -> slrn ...
<Wolfsherz> Hutkinks: webmin ist nur eine konfigurations-oberfläche. die dienste musst du selbst installieren (was ja kinderleicht ist). ich rate allerdings von webmin ab... das geht auch alles von hand ohne sicherheits-löcher von webmin
<p1tt1> servous channel
<KojiroAK> What a p1tt1 
<Wolfsherz> wenn bei der konfiguration der serverdienste probleme auftreten gibt es hier auf freenode ausgezeichnete channels: #httpd (für apache2), #dovecot, #postfix, #mysql...
<Hutkinks> @<Wolfsherz Oh ja.. das kenne ich hatte schon paar mal das problem mit dem mailserver am anfang war es ziemlich komplitziert das ganze zu konfiguriern und gut, ich werde alles nach reihenfolge versuchen :) und danke für die channels wenn mal was kaputt gehen sollte werde ich mich dort umsehen
<Wolfsherz> und zu guter letzt: wenn du ein gutes buch zum thema suchst: ubuntu-server von michael kofler. die 2. auflage ist für ubuntu 10.04 und im dezember erschienen.
<p1tt1> weiß jemand, wie man feststellen kann, ob einer datei eine zweite angehängt ist? also ob jmd "cat file1.jpg file2.pdf > file3.jpg" gemacht hat
<bolder> n8
<apollo13> p1tt1: nicht vernünftig
<Hutkinks> verrückter zufall da ich grade nebenbei auf amazon sowieso nach einem buch suche :) den werde ich mir mal anschauen hoffe es ist in meiner preisklasse :D
<p1tt1> bei meinem problem weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob es sich um pdf oder etwas anderes handelt
<apollo13> p1tt1: nimm meine antwort als nein ;)
<p1tt1> apollo13: schade, ich weiß, dass es nicht wirklich hier gehört, aber ein versuch war es wert
<apollo13> p1tt1: die antwort wäre trotzdem: nicht wirklich möglich^^
<p1tt1> apollo13: danke für die info
<p1tt1> apollo13: da bleibt mir nur die suche mit hexedit
<apollo13> p1tt1: was soll das bringen?
<Hutkinks> gibt es vielleicht eine bessere alternative als links2 ?
<Hutkinks> die version scheint bei mir veraltet zu sein
<dadrc> es ist ein Konsolenbrowser, was erwartest du? :D
<dadrc> w3m eventuell
<bekks> Hutkinks: Wieso meinst du das?
<Hutkinks> ich finde links2 ganz ok nur habe ich mich gefragt ob ihr bessere kennt :p zB. wo man sämmtliche pfade speichern und wieder auflisten kann etc
<bekks> Was ist daran nun "veraltet"? :)
<Hutkinks> ich habe ausversehen zuvor eine version geladen gehabt welches nicht auf der offiziellen seite war habe es aber wieder entfernt deshalb hatte mich das kurz verwirrt sry :d
<k1l> Hutkinks: du betreibst nen server und lädst wild sachen runter und installierst die ohne zu wissen was du da machst?
<Hutkinks> @k1l was verstehst du denn unter ausversehen geladen nicht ?
<Kebap23> hallo, ich habe ein programm, das automatisch von gnome beim start ausgeführt wird, allerdings braucht es root zugang, deshalb werd ich bei jedem gnome start nach meinem passwort gefragt. wie kann ich das anders konfigurieren, so dass es sich das passwort selbst sucht?
<Hutkinks> kennt sich zufällig jemand mit webmin aus ? habe es installiert nachdem ich meinen mailserver eingerichtet habe aber was waren nochmal die standart login daten ? - oder muss ich das in der pl datei verändern ich dachte das ändert sich automatisch
<k1l> Hutkinks: von webmin kann man nur abraten. es ist nicht umsonst aus den offiziellen quellen geflogen
<Hutkinks> @k1l ich weiß habe ich zwar auch gelesen aber ich brauch unbedingt sowas um evtl. webspace freizugeben welches dann dort konfigurierbar ist
<Hutkinks> andere alternativen sind kostenpflichtig
<rumpe1> Kebap23, um welches programm gehts denn?
<Hutkinks> k1l: kennst du zufällig was besseres ? oder kennst du dich mit webmin ein wenig aus ?
<k1l> es gibt noch einige andere, zum teil nicht ganz so kritische. aber du solltest wirklich mal überlegen, ob ein server das richtige für dich ist. mit mal_schnell_zusammenklicken hat nen server nichts zu tun
<ZeroCool> wie finde ich raus ob mein ubuntu jetzt auf 64bit läuft?
<k1l> ZeroCool: es ist immernoch eine 2min. google suche
<k1l> ZeroCool: http://tinyurl.com/64948dk 
<ZeroCool> danke kill
<ppq> .oO(warum fragen das plötzlich so viele?)
<k1l> gab sicher wieder in ner gamestar oder so nen artikel wie toll doch 64 bit ist
<Bigger> wir haben hier nen Render-Client, der normalerweise nur mit Win/OSX läuft. Mit Wine tut er aber auch halbwegs. Gibt es da ersthafte Performance Unterschiede?
<hdp> Kommt auf die Software an.
<ppq> Bigger: oftmals gibts die, ja
<ppq> aber hdp hat schon recht..
<Bigger> Cinema4D NetRender
<NTQ1> hi, wie kann ich denn herausfinden welches programm gerade daten übers netzwerk sendet und empfängt?
<NTQ1> seit eben sendet und empfängt da bei mir irgendwas daten.
<Bigger> Frage ist halt, ob man ein paar "ältere" Kisten mit DualCore mit Linux bestückt und den RenderClient emuliert.
<dadrc> NTQ1, iftop kann dir zumindest sagen, wohin die daten gehen
<NTQ1> hab grad gesehen, dass etherape mir da einiges anzeigt
<NTQ1> hm... g228069007.adsl.alicedsl.de
<NTQ1> und dslb-092-072-175-158.pools.arcor-ip.net
<ppq> Bigger: das ist zwar gerade ziemlich offtopic - aber wenn man schon cluster verwendet für mehr rechenzeit, sollte man nichts an nachgebaute apis wie wine verschenken, wenn es nicht notwendig ist. 
<ppq> aber probier es halt aus... das programm wird ja sicher irgendeine benchmarkfunktion haben
<Bigger> ppq: wir würden uns halt gerne die Lizenzen sparen, bzw alles was Rechnen kann dran hängen.
<Bigger> ich hab hier 3 ähnliche PCs ( 2GB RAM + Core2 ) mit Ubuntu-alternate-32 installiert. Einer läuft 1a, die Beiden anderen frieren auf dem Desktop nach ca. 20-30sek ein. Ideen?
<Bigger> RAM-Test war negativ
<ppq> dmesg mal gechekt?
<ppq> +c
<ppq> /var/log/dmesg sonst
<Bigger> noch nicht. bzgl was würdest du gucken?
<ppq> Bigger: einfach mal die bereiche überfliegen, die zu nem fraglichen zeitpunkt gehören.
<ppq> danach besonders nach i/o errors ausschau halten
<ppq> s/danach/dabei/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: dabei besonders nach i/o errors ausschau halten
<ZeroCool> wie kann ich ubuntu luciyd meinen belinea 10 70 10 treiber installieren
<ppq> ZeroCool: ein monitor? da brauchst du keinen treiber.
<ZeroCool> naja bei bildschirmeinstellungen ist nur der standart installiert aber nicht mein belinea
<ppq> und wo ist das problem?
<ZeroCool> dachte das müsste man ändern
<ZeroCool> dann noch ne frage wen ich den bildschirm sperre und später aufwecken will wird das fenster zur password eingabe nicht mehr angezeigt an was könnte das liegen?
<ppq> was passiert stattdessen?
<ZeroCool> also der bildschirmschoner bleibt stehn und sonst seh ich nix weiter kann es zwar eingeben aber seh das eingabefeld nich das ist unsichtbar
<ZeroCool> kann man das irgendwo einstellen das es wieder angezeigt wird oder nicht?
<ppq> man kann einstellen, ob nach dem bildschirmschoner überhaupt ein passwort notwendig ist, um weiterzuarbeiten.
<ppq> aber das ist ja bei dir auch so, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe - nur dass das fenster unsichtbar ist
<ZeroCool> genau das fenster ist nur unsichtbar
<ppq> keine ahnung, was das sein könnte. google das doch mal. vielleicht ein bekannter bug. wenn du nichts findest (streng dich aber bitte an, ja?), kannst du es auch mal im ubuntuusers forum versuchen
<ZeroCool> ok das ist ein guter tip, dachte ich frag mal falls es bekannt ist
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-20
<I_C_Wiener> help ich habe keine rechte auf meinem mp3 player
<I_C_Wiener> weder als roo noch als normaler user
<I_C_Wiener> root*
<Hutkinks> ist noch jemand wach ? :)
<nevchen> nö ^^
<I_C_Wiener> nein
<Hutkins> cool ich auch nich ^^
<Hutkins> mein ober körper schläft schon ich chatta atm mit den füßen
<Hutkins> naja ich schmeiße mal trotzdem meien frage in den laufbahn... unzwar, ich kann keine rar dateien entpacken oder zip habe rar-free probiert
<I_C_Wiener> ark
<Hutkins> kann es sein dass das freeware programm keine neuen rar files unterstützt ?
<k1l> ,packprogramme? Hutkins 
<shetlandpony> Hutkins, Packprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> und das hier auch noch:
<k1l> ,fn? Hutkins 
<shetlandpony> Hutkins: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<I_C_Wiener> ark sit doch standard mäßig dabei oder nicht? das klappt doch super
<Hutkins> leider nicht multiverse geht nich bei mir steht dauernd dass die endung fehlerhaft sei
<Hutkins> egal ob rar oder zip
<I_C_Wiener> wie multiverse geht nicht?
<k1l> Hutkins: lies einfach mal die wiki seite
<Hutkins> anscheinend unterstützt es nur bestimmte versionen von archiven und nicht alle
<I_C_Wiener> ist doch nicht normal dass multiverse nicht geht
<I_C_Wiener> das steht dann auch auf der wikiseite
<Hutkins> ja dachte ich auch aber es failed immer und anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem problem
<I_C_Wiener> benutz ark
<I_C_Wiener> und es ist bekannt dass passwort geschützte rars nicht gehen
<I_C_Wiener> mit diversen programmen
<k1l> Hutkins: ist das file denn in ordnung?
<Hutkins> es ist nicht pw geschützt
<k1l> ist es das richtige pw etc.etc.etc.
<Hutkins> jap file ist definitiv in ordnung ich versuche es mal mit ark hoffe es klappt
<k1l> aber warum multiverse nicht gehen soll ist auch fraglich
<b34bb> Hutskins: hast du es schon mit 7zip versucht?
<b34bb> sudo apt-get install p7zip-rar
<Hutkins> @b34bb habe ich noch nicht aber normal sollte es ja standart sein zip dateien zu entpacken geht leider auch nicht. Ich werde es aber mal installieren und so versuchen 
<b34bb> also 7zip hat bei mir immer alles problemlos gemacht, mit ark hatte ich auch schon probleme
<I_C_Wiener> was versuchst du denn genau, deine angaben sind alle sehr vage, hast du rechte in dem ordner in den du entpackst?
<Hutkins> @b34bb werde ich auf jeden fall versuchen danke 
<b34bb> aber magst du trotzdem mal genau beschreiben was du gerade machst, dann kann man leichter erkennen wo genau das problem liegt
<b34bb> ?
<Hutkins> sry war grad eben afk okey also ich versuche grade eine datei zu laden, welches ein freund mir entpackt und hochgeladen hat als ich es mit wget gezogen habe kam allerdings nur eine index.html aber komischerweise mit der entsprechenden größe 60mb also habe ich es mit ftp gezogen. Als ich dann rar-free installiert habe, war er dabei die datei zwar zu entpacken aber immer mit der meldung "failed"
<Hutkins> ich meinte welches ein freund mir archiviert und hochgeladen hat
<b34bb> ehm, du kannst auch keine .html entpacken
<Hutkins> das weiß ich selber
<b34bb> vllt mal mit ff öffnen, is da vieleicht irgendwo n link?
<Hutkins> ich habe auch ursprünglich eine rar datei gezogen es kam allerdings nur eine index.html keine ahnung wieso
<Hutkins> jo mom
<b34bb> hast du vielleicht einen proxy aktiv, oder noscript oder sowas?
<Hutkins> nein ich habe alle unnötigen dienste deaktiviert wenn du den link sehen möchtest kann ich ihn dir privat schicken
<b34bb> ok
<Hutkins> aber ich versuche erstmal dein tipp mit dem zip
<Hutkins> :)
<b34bb> ja bei ner html wird er auch nur ne fehlermeldung ausgeben
<Hutkins> ne ich habe ja anschließend das teil mit ftp hochgeladen
<Hutkins> also habe ich nun die richtige zip drinnen
<Hutkins> ich denke keiner würde aus logischen gründen eine html datei versuchen zu entpacken ^^
<b34bb> also hats du jetzt was für eine datei die du entpacken willst? eine .zip oder .rar?
<Hutkins> .zip datei
<k1l> Hutkins: um das ganze mal abzukürzen: warum nimmst du nicht einfach das unfreie rar?
<b34bb> ok, dann hätte auch p7zip-full gereicht
<b34bb> ich dachte es geht um rar
<Hutkins> ja davor war es ja auch rar aber das hat nicht geklappt
<k1l> Hutkins: nicht mit unrar-free sondern mit unrar
<b34bb> der download oder das entpacken?
<Hutkins> ich habe beides versucht hat nich hingehauen leider
<Hutkins> das entpacken hauptsächlig
<b34bb> ja das entpacken ist eigentlich mit 7zip-rar möglich
<k1l> sicher, dass das file in ordnung ist?
<b34bb> was hat er denn als fehlermeldung gesagt?
<Hutkins> das file ist wirklich zu 100% in ordnung ich habe es mehrmals sogar getestet es gab keine gravierende fehlermeldung nur, dass bei jedem file das anscheinend entpackt werden sollte daneben failed stand
<b34bb> kannst du das programm aus dem terminal aus starten?
<Hutkins> meinst du öffnen ? jap das kann ich.. ich habe nun mal alles gelöscht und installiere die ganze packung tar bzip2 gzip zip unzip unace p7zip ha usw
<b34bb> bzw es über das terminal entpacken, dann sagt er dir nämlich genau was schief läuft
<Hutkins> nun hat alles geklappt ich weiß ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht wo das problem lag mit rar aber die zip konnte ich nun entpacken problemlos
<b34bb> dann is ja jetzt alles in ordnung, oder?
<k1l> man hätte auch eifnach unzip nehmen können, wie im wiki beschrieben. wenn man von anfang weiss, dass es eine .zip ist
<Hutkins> jap alles in ordnung @k1l wie gesagt es war keine zip datei sondern zuvor eine rar nachdem ich es als zip geladen hatte wollte ich sowieso das entsprechende programm installieren aber nun habe ich eben alle packprogramme installiert somit hab ich keine probleme mehr
<Hutkins> danke nochmals für eure hilfe :)
<b34bb> np
<b34bb> jetzt aber wirklich gute nacht
<Gollyully> morgen kennt sich jemand hier mit webmin und usermin aus ?
<Gollyully> jemand on?
<Gollyully> oder sind nur bouncer on? :P
<nexx> *bounce*
<sash_> hat der jetzt schon den raum verlassen?
<oerb> moin
<oerb> mein Ubuntu10.10 wird mit jedem Update optisch rudimentärer? Ist das normal? Als erstes Ist im Bootbild das Ubuntu mit den Ladepunkten nicht mehr grafisch sondern textbasiert und heute Morgen hatte ich dann nen Firefox, der wie unter debian aussieht?
<oerb> ist das normal oder hab ich bösen besuch :(
<bullgard4> oerb: Nach den heutigen Aktualisierungen zeigt mein Ubuntu 10.10 den Firefox noch genauso an wie in den letzten Tagen.
<bullgard4> oerb: Ob Du bösen Besuch hattest und/oder hast, ist nicht so leicht zu ermitteln.
<oerb> jo
<oerb> deshalb frag ich mal ob das Update probleme hatte... ich werd das mal neu aufsetzen und schauen was passiert und nach Möglichkeit so gut wie nix am Standard ändern
<bullgard4> oerb: Was möchtest Du neu aufsetzen?
<oerb> Na Ubuntu 10.10
<oerb> Desktop 386i
<bullgard4> oerb: Ich habe nicht verstanden, warum.
<beaver74> oerb, das mit textbasierten Splash liegt am Kernelupdate, lässt sich aber wieder grafisch einrichten. Müsstest aber nachlesen wie das klappt, oder schauen ob jemand einen Hinweis geben kann
<beaver74> dem+
<oerb> beaver74, also gabs da probleme?
<beaver74> oerb, Probleme sind das nicht wirklich, soweit ich weiß. Ist seit langem schon so
<beaver74> mehr kann ich dir da leider auch nicht zu sagen, nur das es sich sicher nicht Lohn dafür den Rechner neu aufzusetzen
<oerb> na bei meinem Lts hier ist das nicht nur @ Home auf der 10.10 ist mir das bereits das 2. mal aufgefallen
<oerb> ich bin hier deshalb schon am lokalen wiresharken aber das find sich nix... was mich ja bedingt beruhigt. aber ich kann das zeug ja net ständig laufen lassen
<bullgard4> oerb: Ich sehe das ähnlich wie beaver74: ''Es lohnt sich nicht, deswegen Ubuntu neu zu installieren. (Mir persönlich ist der Splashscreen nicht wichtig, und ich habe ihn schon lange ausgeschaltet.) 
<oerb> mir ist das auch nicht wichtig... nur wenn das System nicht so aussieht, wie man es erwartet fang ich an zu suchen
<bullgard4> oerb: Aber nicht mittels wireshark, wenn sich der Splashscreen nach einer von Ubuntu angeregten Aktualisierung geändert hat.
<oerb> danach hab ich damit net angefangen... erst nachdem heut morgen mein Firefox wieder so rudimentär gestaltet war bzw. das Ubunutustyle wech war
<bullgard4> oerb: Es ist in meinen Augen erfolgversprechender, wenn Du in diesem Fall die Firefox-Konfgurationsdateien untersuchst. (Aber nicht mittels wireshark.)
<beaver74> oerb, das Mit dem Bootscreen lässt sich leicht wieder hin biegen, ich weiß grad nur nicht mehr wie. Den Firefox würd ich evtl. einfach mal neuinstallieren (ließe sich aber vielleicht auch so lösen, ist natürlich nicht die nerd Lösung :)
<beaver74> (muss zu Arbeit) bye
<oerb> cu beaver74 
<oerb> na wenn ich an den Bootscreen drangehe kommt das ne eigenkreation hin oder ich lass den so... :-)
<oerb> ups... sprache ist heut net so mein ding... ich glaub ich hol mir nen Kaffee
<oerb> aber danke ... werd hier bei gelegenheit mal aufschlagen und schauen, was so abgeht :-)
<bullgard4> oerb: Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<ubinux> moin
<oerb> bullgard4, hab ich immer wieder :-)
<Fussel> hm, nen x-server-update ohne neustart? ich dacht den muss man dann immer neu starten?
<Fussel> wobei ich da immer bammel hab, wegen meinem lustigen ppa-treiber
<bullgard4> Fussel: Nicht notwendigerweise. Es kommt auf die Art der Aktualisierung an. Der X-Server liest ja manche Konfigurationsdateien automatisch ein, wenn er sie benötigt. Und wenn eine davon aktualisiert wurde, dann ist kein Neustart nötig.
<Fussel> bullgard4, ahja, danke
<IchGuckLive> Guten Morgen . Ich habe via Synaptic selbst erstellte pakete entfernt, in usr/lib sind allerdings noch Verzeichnisse mit gleichem namen  kann ich die bedenkenlos löschen? 
<IchGuckLive> kann das sein das Cmake ordner in usr/lib legt und make in usr/local/lib
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: einfach mit which nachschauen :)
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: ersteres liegt auf jeden fall nicht in lib sondern in /usr/bin
<IchGuckLive> im makefile ?
<TheInfinity> nein. auf einem bestehenden system.
<playya> IchGuckLive, normal wird das bei configure angegeben
<playya> kann sein das es im cmake fix drin steht
<IchGuckLive> ok danke ich befürchte das ich mehrere SVN vom Gleichen Programm laufen habe ,einmal mit cmake erstellt,einmal mit make
<IchGuckLive> Im ordner Usr/bin ist ein link Programmname Pfeil oben rechts .Wenn ich da draufdrücke startet das programm ! obwohl ich es mit Synaptic deinstalliert und alle Programmordner gelöscht habe 
<playya> gibts das den online?
<playya> evtl. läufts noch?
<IchGuckLive> nein 
<playya> hast dus auch ganz sicher gekillt?
<IchGuckLive> hatte das programm nicht gestartet nach rechner neustart ,gleich synaptic und deinstallation
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: which <programmname> und locate <programmname> sind dein freund :)
<IchGuckLive> Danke
<niklasfi> gibt es eigentlich ein fs mit dem windows klar kommt und das auch noch linux rechte unterstützt?
<Frickelpit> nein
<IchGuckLive> usr/local/bin mal was ganz neues
<Fussel> soweit ich weis, kommt windows nur mit fat und ntfs klar, den rest kann man sich dann denken
<IchGuckLive> DANKe an alle ! da gibs sogar noch Reste der rev 1255 ich bin mittlerweile bei 1284
<TheInfinity> Fussel: da win und linux auch unterschiedliche rechtesysteme haben wird das auch schwer mit dem rechte beibehalten ;)
<Fussel> japs
<Fussel> wie funktioniert das da mit wubi? da kommt doch ne art ubuntu-image auf die windowsfestplatte?
<TheInfinity> das ist aber n komplettes image.
<TheInfinity> das nutzt die windows ntfs treiber :)
<Fussel> iih, klingt ja ekelig
<codewiz> ja ekelig schon
<codewiz> aber ich hatte mal das problem, dass ich die ubuntu cd mit keinem einzigen windows brennprogramm gebrannt gekriegt habe
<codewiz> und da ist das teil dann praktisch gewesen :)
<Fussel> hm, seh für windows kein problem, nen iso zu brennen, jedenfalls hatte ich das noch nie
<codewiz> Fussel, ich hab auch keine ahnung woran das lag, aber ich hatte ne iso von ubuntu 9.04 damals, und ich habe versucht, mit ca 10-12 Brennprogrammen unter windows diese .iso zu brennen, und bei keinem hats geklappt... dann hab ich wubi genommen, ubuntu auf ntfs installiert, und mit brasero die iso gebrannt, was auf anhieb funktioniert hat
<Fussel> seltsam
<codewiz> fand ich auch
<codewiz> vielleicht irgendwas im windows abgeschmiert, was was mit dem brenner zu tun hatte
<codewiz> wobei ich eigentlich immer dachte, die brennprogramme sprechen den brenner direkt an
<Fussel> ich glaub das wird nu ot codewiz sorry
<codewiz> ja hast recht
<Black_Sun>  /msg NickServ HELP SET
<Frickelpit> fast
<Black_Sun> loool
<Black_Sun> mist
<Orcor> guten Morgen  
<Orcor> ich hab ne Frage mit was kann ich  DVD Filme also VOB Datein abspielen weil wenn ich was anklicke kann keine Deutschen Sprache aussuchen oder sonsnt was und nich tumschalten  
<Orcor> und in win konnte man es einfach so abspielen in wmp oder dvd prog player
<Deem> Orcor: und jetzt noch einmal so, dass man auch versteht, was du willst, bitte.
<Orcor> will dvd filme schauen 
<Orcor> geht aber nicht wenn die auf der festplatte sind
<Deem> klingt illegal =)
<Orcor> weil der mir kein menü anzeigt usw kann keine deutsche sprache aussuchen
<Orcor> warum das?
<Orcor> in windows ging das kinderleicht
<Deem> Orcor: egal. nimm vlc. der spielt alles ab
<Orcor> ich hab so test gemacht und meine originale auf die platte gemacht
<Orcor> weil die originale zu krassen kratzer hat
<Deem> jaja... schon gut. interessiert mich eh nicht ob du da irgendwo irgendwas illegales machst
<Deem> nimm einfach vlc
<Orcor> behaupte nicht was nicht stimmt danke
<Orcor> hab heir genug dvds daheim original  nur shcade das eineige kaputt sind 
<Deem> jaja... ich sagte doch... is mir wurscht
<drfanatic> Ich mache von meinen DVDs immer eine Sicherungskopie mit dvd::RIP - lege das file dann auf meine USB-Platte
<Black_Sun> lool ich zieh mir sie auch immer orginal runter *lmw*
<hardcore> kennt jemand ne gute linux screenshot site ich lass mich gerne inspirieren und oft findet da man auch neue apps, themes usw.?
<Deem> ,ot? hardcore 
<shetlandpony> hardcore: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<RAMZi> hab hier ne ubuntu 9,1 live cd grad am laufen. wo würde ich denn meine hadrware sehen. also cpu und ram etc ?
<RAMZi> will gucken wieviel ram er erkennt
<TheInfinity> RAMZi: lshw / hwinfo
<TheInfinity> RAMZi: ram über free
<Deem> RAMZi: free -m
<TheInfinity> die ersten beiden sind alle infos zusammen
<Deem> RAMZi: für cpu gibts auch noch "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<serenity> hardcore: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/grafik-und-desktopgestaltung/
<rUff3r> guten morgen.
<sash_> RAMZi: beste uebersicht bietet an sich lshw mit output als html
<sash_> sudo lshw -html >datei.htm
<sash_> und dann im browser anschauen
<walker> ich muss au eine 1.6gb festplatte eine linux distri installieren, sollte da ein normales ubuntu platz haben oder was könntest ihr mir empfehlen?
<Frickelpit> ,away? tuxxnet_away
<shetlandpony> tuxxnet_away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<bullgard4> walker: Einem normalen Ubuntu wird es dabei eng. Guck mal in der Wikipedia unter "Lubuntu".
<apricot> wie kann ich die 'Empfindlichkeit' der Anfasser zum Vergrößern-/Verkleinern von Fenstern vergrößern ? Ich fummel ewig um die Ecken zu treffen...
<Mic92> Weiß jemand unter welcher Lizenz das Ubuntu-Artwork steht? Speziell die Icons im Gnome-Panel ... Ich will sie für ein eigenes Projekt in abgewandelter Form verwenden.
<Frickelpit> frag mal canonical
<Mic92> Ich habe gerade kein ubuntu, was sagt den apt-cache show bei der Lizens?
<Mic92> Lizenz
<k1l> Mic92: von lizenz steht da nichts. aber frag mal die: Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Mic92> k1l: Ist das eine Mailingliste?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> aber die jungs werden es genau wissen
<BuZZ-T> Mic92: vielleicht hilft dir auch das weiter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-artwork
<Mic92> BuZZ-T: Ja. Creative Commons - Attribution Share Alike 
<Mic92> das muss es sein.
<BuZZ-T> haha, oh stimmt. Steht ja direkt dabei 8)
<Mic92> BuZZ-T: wenn du mir jetzt noch die Abhängigkeiten von ubuntu-artwork mit apt-cache depends ausgeben könntest, wäre ich glücklich.
<David__> id
<BuZZ-T> Depends: light-themes, ubuntu-wallpapers, adium-theme-ubuntu
<k1l> Mic92: btw: packages.ubuntu.com
<BuZZ-T> hehe, wollte auch grad das empfehlen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-artwork
<Mic92> k1l: Stimmt. Die habe ich eigentlich gesucht.
<Mic92> So danke. Dann kann ich ruhigen Gewissens weiter arbeiten.
<Mic92> Bei packages.ubuntu.com steht an der Seite auch eine Copyright-Datei.
<spY|da> guten morgen 
<spY|da> ich hab hier nen problem, grub meldet nach dem auswahl screen, couldnt read file, you have to load kernel first, und ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll 
<ASA> spY|da, was hast du denn gemacht?
<spY|da> ist das notebook von $freundin, sie hat angeblich abends runtergefahren und nun faehrt es nicht mehr hoch 
<k1l> spY|da: "ich habe gar nichts gemacht" gibt es nicht
<spY|da> ich habs mir via live cd in chroot eingebunden und update-grub gestartet 
<Frickelpit> und was sagt es?
<spY|da> läuft ordentlich durch, auch grub findet via tab completion die kernel datei 
<spY|da> mir ist also nicht klar was daran nicht stimmen koennte 
<Frickelpit> schau dir die /etc/default/grub an
<Mic92> Aus diesem Grund sichere immer das mbr und die /boot Partition.
<Mic92> ohne Klugscheißerisch wirken zu wollen. Das habe ich auch nur aus Schaden gelernt.
<Deem> wenn /boot auf einer eigenen partition liegt spricht ja nichts dagegen den mbr und die bootpartition inklusive grub neuzuschreiben
<Deem> wenn man per livecd drin ist sollte das kein problem sein
<spY|da> liegt leider nicht auf einer seperaten partition 
<spY|da> muss mal sehen er startet immer noch von cd 
<spY|da> ich installier im chroot mal den kernel neu 
<spY|da> vllt hat ja die datei nen schaden 
<Deem> spY|da: kannst ja auch gleich dann mal versuchen grub neuzuinstallieren. vielleicht hat der auchn knick weg
<spY|da> komischerweise laedt er nicht einen kerneleintrag aus grub 
<Mic92> Ach der ganze Lizenzkram kann einem schon mal den Tag versauen.
<Mic92> Wenn ich Icons aus einem Projekt nehme, das unter GPLv2 steht und Icons nehme die unter CC by-sa stehen, dann muss diese seperat lizensieren. Habe ich aber keine Lust drauf.
<Mic92> Ich nehme einfach CC by-sa. Wo kein Kläger ...
<tm> Mic92: das ist ein thema, das nicht direkt mit ubuntu support zu tun hat, sowas wird in der Regel im #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel besprochen ;)
<Mic92> tm: Es hat aber mit ubuntu-artwork zu tun.
<Fuchs> Mic92: bitte im ot kanal
<tm> Mic92: es gibt einen ubuntu-artwork channel, vielleicht solltest du dann da nachfragen ;)
<Fuchs> oder da :)
<cqixk_work> Kennt irgendwer die Meldung "telinit: relocation error: telinit: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference" nach einem do-release-upgrade auf 10
<Fuchs> cqixk_work: inkompatible version von programm und lib
<Fuchs> cqixk_work: da wurde was nicht sauber aktualisiert. fremdquellen?
<cqixk_work> oha, das ist ja mal eine schlechte nachricht
<cqixk_work> ich muss mal die quellen checken - sekunde (nicht ich aufgesetzt)
<cqixk_work> grr, da dürfte mal vor langem wer ein paar debian quellen eingebunden haben (sind zwar schon lange draussen, aber tja...)
<Nalkem> moin
<cqixk_work> Danke mal Fuchs
<Fuchs> keine ursache
<cqixk_work> Bin grade am überlegen, ob ich den Server mal neu aufsetze... Aber kann man das jetzt eigentlich noch retten?
<Fuchs> ja, ziemlich sicher
<cqixk_work> Sprich - Gibts einen Weg die Software aus den Ubuntu sourcen drauf zu bekommen?
<cqixk_work> hm, ok
<geser> müsste mal eigentlich können, hängt aber davon ab, was alles so geändert wurde und wie gut es momentan noch läuft
<cqixk_work> na ja. ein "init" geht eben nicht mehr
<cqixk_work> sonst läuft noch alles 100%
<geser> pastebin mal die version vom "upstart" und "libc6"-Paket
<cqixk_work> aha. libc6 ist aus debian...
<cqixk_work> http://pastebin.com/FujHTHY6
<geser> welche Ubuntu-Version hast du?
<cqixk_work> Gute Frage. Der war auf 9.04, vor dem do-release-upgrade
<geser> lsb_release -a sagt es dir
<geser> die Version von upstart sieht nach karmic aus (9.10)
<cqixk_work> Ja, ist 9.04
<cqixk_work> aber ich vermute da einen fehler, das war die version vor dem release upgrade
<cqixk_work> apt sources sind aber auf karmic
<apricot> wie kann ich die 'Empfindlichkeit' der Anfasser zum Vergrößern-/Verkleinern von Fenstern vergrößern ? Ich fummel ewig um die Ecken zu treffen...
<geser> cqixk_work: pastebin mal "apt-cache policy libc6"
<k1l> cqixk_work: 9.04 ist out of support. deswegen kann das update einfach so gar nicht geklappt haben
<oktay-ibm> ,icq?
<shetlandpony> Icq macht zur Zeit mal wieder Probleme. Entweder wartest du auf ein Update in den Repos oder holst dir von getdeb.net das .deb Paket und installierst es per Hand. Achtung: getdeb.net ist eine Fremdquelle und entsprechend zu behandeln!
<horst> hi @all
<cqixk_work> k1l hat bei mir zumindest bei den anderen system in den letzten monaten immer noch funktionert
<cqixk_work> http://pastebin.com/4QvfYUSN
<horst> ich habe hier einen Compaq 615 Laptop an dem ich einen WinTV - HVR 900-H Hybrid TV Stick betreiben möchte, allerdings geht das gar nicht nun habe ich mir eben die ID per lsusb ausgelesen und festgestellt das es eine andere ist wir bei denen 900-H die funktionieren, kann mir da evtl. bitte jemand einen Rat geben?
<geser> cqixk_work: ohne Gewähr dass es besser wird: "apt-get install libc6=2.10.1-0ubuntu19" sollte wieder die libc6 aus Ubuntu installieren
<geser> dann sollte zumindest dein ursprüngliches Problem verschwunden sein
<cqixk_work> ok, probier ich gleich. ich mach noch schnell das not VM fertig
<horst> die id des TV Sticks ist: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2040:b138 Hauppauge 
<horst> goggle sagt darüber leider nicht :-(
<horst> dmesg sagt: [ 1200.652817] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 2
<horst> [ 1202.860143] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<horst> [ 1203.015144] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<duelle> Hallo,
<duelle> ich habe seit ein paar Tagen Probleme mit dem ndiswrapper-Modul in Verbindung mit meinem WLAN Stick .. scheinbar wird der ndiswrapper nicht richtig oder mehrfach geladen
<cqixk_work> geser - ich habs ja befürchtet "libc6: Hängt ab: libc-bin (= 2.10.1-0ubuntu19) aber 2.10.2-9 soll installiert werden Empfiehlt: libc6-i686 soll aber nicht installiert werden"
<cqixk_work> mal mit -f probieren?
<geser> cqixk_work: hänge "libc-bin=2.10.1-0ubuntu19" an, so dass beide Pakete auf die gleiche Version gebracht werden
<spY|da> also hab wieder von cd gestartet, chrooted, grub installiert, update-grub gemacht, er bindet die kernel ein, windows findet er nicht, und sagt "Cannot find list of partitions!"  
<spY|da> beim neustarten meldet er wieder nach auswahl "couldnt read file, you need to load the kernel first" 
<spY|da> was muss ich denn umbenennen das er mir die liste wirklich neu erstellen muss?
<stef264> hallo mein ubuntu bzw mein windows glitcht rum. es taucht eine art rauschbildschirm auf
<loki_> hey
<loki_> meine uhr unter linux läut zu schnell
<Frickelpit> stef264: was denn jetzt? ubuntu oder windows?
<stef264> Frickelpit: beides das ist ja das problem hab komplett neu formatiert und vista draufegetan dann xp und dann ubuntu 10.10 (also immer formatiert)
<loki_> hwclock ist richtig, date falsch
<Frickelpit> stef264: und was meinst du mit "rauschbildschirm"?
<stef264> Frickelpit: ja so pixelfehler die sich bewegen so striche. auserdem noch gleicht sich das rauschen manchaml am wallpaper an... ganz komisch und auserdem kann ich jetzt ubuntu nicht mehr starten also blacksceen
<Frickelpit> stef264: und warum sollte es an ubuntu liegen, wenn du es in anderen betriebssystemen auch hast?
<Frickelpit> mal an einem hardwaredefekt gedacht?
<stef264> Frickelpit: oh ja. habe gestern mein pc entstaubt und da war ein komischer defekt an der grafikkarten. die baterien ähnlichen dinger die so rausragen waren bisschen aufgeplatzt und so was harriges guckte raus. p.s. ich will doch nicht ubuntu beschuldigen ich dachte es liegt an windows und habe buntu installiert. p.s.s wieso tretet den der fehler bei der non-treiber auflösung dennicht auf? und wieso funtz alles mit der live cd
<stef264>  ?
<stef264> Frickelpit: zu langer  text oder wieso ist das abgeschnitten?
<Frickelpit> ,512? stef264
<shetlandpony> stef264: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Frickelpit> deswegen ;)
<k1l> stef264: die graka ist hin. da sind die elkos geplatzt
<stef264> k1l: wie geht das den habe ich etwer die graka überlastet ?
<cqixk_work> geser jetzt bin ich bei http://pastebin.com/GtAa0dns
<ZeroMC> "etwer" ist ja geil *g*
<k1l> stef264: übertaktet oder zu heiss gewesen
<brot> stef264: glückwunsch, die grafikkarte ist hinüber :)
<ZeroMC> oder einfach billigware
<k1l> oder das :)
<brot> k1l: oder einfach crap kondensatoren :)
<stef264> Yappa zum erstmal eine graka geschrottet. und nicht billig ware ist 2 jahre alt nvidia 8600 GT die ist nur ziemlich alt :-(
<stef264> muss ich jetzt eine graka extra für mein mainboard kaufen ?
<stef264> also gibt es da unterschiede bei den mainboards so wie bei  den cpus
<ZeroMC> nvidia 8600 GT sagt ja gar nix aus, wenn das von einem noname-hersteller ist, welcher das ggf. fuer 50 Euro angeboten hat als andere Hersteller
<Deem> stef264: du willst in den laden deines vertrauens gehn und dort fragen, was für eine grafikkarte du bei di einbauen solltest
<Frickelpit> Deem: nein, man fragt nicht im laden seines vertrauens, welche karte man einbauen will
<Frickelpit> sowas sollte man schon vorher wissen
<stef264> xD ich habe kein laden des vertrauens
<Deem> Frickelpit: sollte. aber sehr viele fragen auch in läden. zumindest sollte man vorher wissen, welches mainboard man hat
<Frickelpit> stef264: #ubuntu-de-offtopic, da haste einen ;)
<stef264> ja aber jetzt habe ich wieder eine ubuntu frage. gibt es eine software die mir sagt was ich für hardware habe also zb mainboard :-D
<k1l> lshw
<stef264> danke
<Frickelpit> lshw -html > hardware.html
<Frickelpit> dann kann man es schön im browser öffnen
<stef264> ok danke den das wär meine nächste frage ^^
<stef264> unter welchem punkt steht mainboard?
<Frickelpit> meistens ganz oben
<Frickelpit> musst nur lesen
<stef264> ich depp ganz vergessen das es motherboard heißt danke. 
<stef264> da steht  product: 	MS-7369 finde aber nichts brauchbares bei google
<k1l> stef264: aufschrauben, reingucken
<Deem> stephanmg: googlen will gelernt sein: http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-MSI/K9N_Neo_V2_(MS-7369).html
<spY|da> gibts grub2 auch ohne uuid? 
<C_A_M> moin
<Frickelpit> spY|da: ja
<spY|da> Frickelpit, und wie stell ich das an? 
<spY|da> ich hab alles durch, windows startet, memtest startet nur ubuntu nicht 
<Frickelpit> schau mal in die /etc/default/grub
<spY|da> da bin ich drin, er baut trotz der uuid option mit uuid 
<spY|da> weil angeblich die option nur die root= option verhindert 
<spY|da> GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true  das hab ich "an" gemacht
<spY|da> jetzt hab ich die /boot/grub/grub.cfg gelöscht und mittels update grub neu anlegen lassen 
<spY|da> jetzt hat er da /dev/sda3 stehen 
<spY|da> er findet den kernel aber immer noch nicht 
<luchs> spY|da: fstab angepasst?
<spY|da> fstab wird ja noch nicht gelesen da 
<spY|da> er will ja aus grub nicht raus 
<wespee_> kennt jemand einen chan, der mit mit oracle-db weiterhelfen kann?
<Frickelpit> ,ot? wespee_
<shetlandpony> wespee_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<tm> wespee_: ja, der channel heisst #oracle ;)
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo iwlist eth1 modulation; eth1: unknown modulation information.' Woran liegt das? [AP = Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7113]
<jokrebel> bullgard4: und was ist eth1?
<bullgard4> eth1 ist mein drahtloses Interface.
<bullgard4> eth1 ist mein drahtloses Interface: Intel 2200BG.
<_moep_> hrhr das hatte ich unter ubuntu auch mal, dass das wlan interface eth1 hieß war auch ne ipw2200
<Frickelpit> und was ist daran so ungewöhnlich?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Wenn ich hier einen WLAN-Stick einstecke heißt der nicht ethX sondern wlan0. Und wenn der zwar gesteckt ist, aber keine Verbindung zum Router hat kommt auch hier "unknown modulation information"
<_moep_> das es sonst wlan0 athx oder so heiß?
<Frickelpit> _moep_: und? der kann von mir aus auch hansi75 dort heißen, hauptsache es wird alles erkannt und das passende modul geladen ;)
<_moep_> Frickelpit: ja
<_moep_> ich weiß :P
<bullgard4> jokrebel: '~$ route' zeigt mir, daß ich Verbindung zum Router habe.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Und die Verbindung steht sicher über diesen WLAN-Adapter? (kein anderer WLAN oder LAN vorhanden/ageschlossen?) 
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ja. Denn 'route' zeigt als einiges Interfac 'eth1'. Den LAN-Stecker hatte ich vor dem Test herausgezogen. Der Rechner hat keine weitere WLAN-Karte. NetworkManager zeigt meinen Router als einige Funknetzwerkverbindung fett an.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: paste doch mal bitte "ifconfig"
<bullgard4> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/zByWQfx6
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Kommando zurück! Falscher Rechner!
<koegs> eth0 ist up and running, das kann nicht sein
<koegs> ah, ok
<bullgard4> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/KGzS533Q
<spY|da> was ist der einfachste weg in chroot den kernel komplett runterzuschmeissen und wieder neu draufzumachen? 
<Frickelpit> apt-get install --reinstall
<jokrebel> bullgard4: laut dem hast Du Deine IP (IMHO) von der Fritzbox aber über eth0 zugewiesen... 
<jokrebel> +bekommen
<spY|da> Frickelpit, und der standard kernel ist linux-image-generic? 
<Frickelpit> spY|da: fast, das paket sorgt dafür, dass du immer die neuste version installiert bekommst, die in den quellen ist
<Frickelpit> linux-image-2.26.bla.undso.generic wäre der kernel
<Frickelpit> afaik
<Frickelpit> hab gerade kein ubuntu hier laufen
<spY|da> muss ich die also alle einzeln deinstallieren 
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Aus welcher Zeile schließt Du das? Ich lese: "eth1: inet Adresse:192.168.178.22" 
<Frickelpit> wieviele hast du denn installiert?
<spY|da> 4 werden in grub gelistet 
<Frickelpit> also 2 kernel
<Frickelpit> spY|da: kannst ja mal mit dpkg -l schauen, wieviele auf der kiste sind
<jokrebel> bullgard4: sry - hatte den 1.Link geöffnet und dann aber erst verpätet gelesen und nicht mehr gesehn dass Du Dich korrigiert hattest.
<bullgard4> ok
<char|on> re
<jokrebel> bullgard4: muss mir mal eben nen Rechner suchen wo auch WLAN hat…
<geser> cqixk_work: bist du weitergekommen? dein pastebin scheint bereits expired zu sein
<cqixk_work> mir hat noch wer geholfen geser
<cqixk_work> aber da ist gröber was im argen
<spY|da> Frickelpit, hat funktioniert danke
<jokrebel> bullgard4: hab jetzt ein Laptop zur Hand, wo dies ganz genau so ist. Verbindung per WLAN zu Fritzbox steht und funktioniert. Wird auch als eth1 eingebunden und bringt bei "iwlist modu" (reicht auch und braucht auch kein sudo) genau selbige Meldung wie bei Dir "eth1    unknown modulation information".
<Frickelpit> bullgard4, jokrebel: Suchfunktion nutzen, antworten finden! http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9044396&postcount=2
<Frickelpit> hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass suchmaschinen toll sind?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: und wo erklärt das die Meldung "unknown modulation information" die iwlist modulation (nicht event) bringt? Und - ja - auch ich finde Suchmaschinen toll …
<bullgard4> hehe. War das alles? Ich hatte dieses Kommando schon vorher gegeben und mir seine Ausgabe angesehen. Der Post beantwortet vielleicht die Frage, ob ich die Modulationsart ändern kann, aber nicht die, welche z. Z. eingestellt ist.
 * jokrebel sieht das auch so
<Frickelpit> ihr lest es richtig oder?
<Frickelpit> vielleicht _könnt_ ihr auch nichts ändern und deswegen kommt die ausgabe
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: nur weil man es nicht ändern kann/darf ist das IMHO trotzdem keine Erklärung warum die vorhanden Modulations-Informationen nichtmal darstellbar sind. Es ging nie darum etwas zu ändern über die event-Option. 
<Deem> kann man bei grub irgendwie einstellen, welchen kernel er standardmäßig bootet? bei mir wird irgendwie der openvz kernel nicht gebootet. uname -a zeigt kein openvz im kernel an und vzctl meldet, dass /dev/vzctl nicht gefunden werdne kann
<apricot> ich will einen webdav-Ordner von web.de (smartdrive) mounten: mount -t davfs https://webdav.smartdrive.web.de/ /media/smartdrive -o username=<username>,rw
<apricot> ich habe aber keine Schreibrechte in den Ordnern
<codewiz> frage: ich hab bei dem pc eines freundes das problem, das gnome-panel nicht richtig startet. wenn ich killall gnome-panel eingebe, ist es nach einer weile wieder da... ist aber nach ejdem start so
<bullgard4> apricot: "nicht richtig startet" ist keine exakte Beschreibung.
<bullgard4> codewiz: "nicht richtig startet" ist keine exakte Beschreibung.
<apricot> :)
<srtu> hi, ich würde gern mit dem <Terminal Server Client> auf ne windows kiste zugreifen, was braucht die windows kiste, und was muss ich evtl. noch zusätzlich installieren?
<koegs> srtu: das fragst du am besten in einem Windows-Channel
<koegs> netterweise das Stichwort: Remote Desktop aktivieren
<apricot> srtu, teamviewer wär ne Möglichkeit. Gibts für windows und jetzt auch für Linux
<codewiz> ja was denn, ich seh einfach kein panel, obwohl der task gnome-panel läuft
<jokrebel> srtu: es würde auch gehen auf dem WIN ein VNC zu installieren.
<koegs> wieso etwas extra benutzen oder installieren, wenn es mit bordmitteln geht und jetzt wieder BTT bitte :)
<Stoken> hallo ich hab das problem mit N900 jetzt anders gelösst 
<apricot> wenn ich versuche in Nautilus webdav  zu verbinden erhalte ich den Fehler: Fehler: HTTP-Fehler: Not Implemented
<apricot> Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut.
<apricot> auf der Konsole gehts, allerdings nur 'read-only'
<jokrebel> .oO( Aufzuzählen was/wie über Ubuntus-Terminal-Server-Client-Applet möglich wäre ist schon OT? - man kanns auch übertreiben )
<Knickel> brauch ampache irgendwelche bestimmten dateirechte für die mp3s die zu einem katalog hinzugefügt werden sollen? hab die rechte auf 744, aber er findet nichts
<Knickel> ahhh habs XD ordner sollten schon 755 als berechtigung haben
<apricot> webdav mounten geht auch mit eintrag in der fstab: https://webdav.smartdrive.web.de	/media/smartdrive	davfs	rw,user,noauto 0       0   -- allerdings nur read-only
<rumpe1> fragt sich nur noch, wozu mp3s ausführbar sein sollen :)
<Knickel> rumpe1, joar die frage ist gut :D
<Frickelpit> rumpe1: damit sie abgespielt werden können *scnr*
<apricot> selber singen macht taub  :)
<rumpe1> aufführen!=ausführen ^^
<Knickel> hehe, gute argumente die rechte anders zu setzen XD
<splashote> hallo, es soll eine tastenkombination geben um gnome neu zu starten? konnte dazu nichts ergooglen
<Wolfsherz> strg+alt+backspace
<Wolfsherz> ein neustart ist das aber nicht.... eher ein abschießen...
<k1l> splashote: alt+druck+k
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: muss man aber erst aktivieren (bei aktuellen Ubuntu) damit das geht.
<Fuchs> bei allen Distributionen mit aktuellem X  </Senf> 
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> Fuchs: warum eigentlich?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: weil es unschoen ist und die Alternative bevorzugt werden sollte
<Fuchs> jokrebel: CTRL+ALT+Backspace toetet nicht alle Programme (prominentest Beispiel: kded4), was lustige Effekte geben kann
<jokrebel> ah - ok - einleuchtend. Aber dann könnte man doch vielleicht eleganter "CTRL+ALT+Backspace" umleiten auf "ALT+SysReq+K"? Würde man sich weniger Finger verbiegen <g>
<xKbuno> Hi Leute, ich habe ein Problem... ich habe auf meinem root einen user erstellt, dem ich zwar einen bestimmten pfad verliehen habe allerdings möchte ich, dass er in dieser Umgebung alles nutzen kann sprich mit voll zugriff. Wie kann ich das denn am besten machen ?
<Fuchs> xKbuno: wie bitte? 
<xKbuno> @Fuchs: also ich habe einen user erstellt dem ich einen bestimmten heimatverzeichnis gegeben habe und ich möchte, dass er in diesem Verzeichnis alles nutzen kann mit voll zugriff
<PBeck> xKbuno: owner und group soll der nutzer sein vom verzeichnis
<xKbuno> @PBeck ahso ich dachte das ginge nur wenn es sich um eine datei handelt wusste nicht dass dies auch für verzeichnisse gilt danke :)
<PBeck> :)
<jokrebel> bullgard: ich gebs auf - find nicht was das erklärt…
<LupusE> hi
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<glickster> hallo
<glickster> was ist der offtopic channel?
<jokrebel> ,ot? glickster
<shetlandpony> glickster: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<glickster> danke
<C_A_M> bei meinem skype 2.1.0.81-1 beta funktioniert das micro nicht und in den optionen kann ich dafür keine einstellungen ändern, gibt es da schon abhilfe ?
<jokrebel> C_A_M: in anderen Anwendung geht das Micro sicher?
<C_A_M> ja, auf windows funktioniert es
<jokrebel> C_A_M: das beantwortet nicht die Frage. Ich möchte wissen ob es mit dem selben Micro am selben Rechner unter Ubuntu (wo es mit Skype nicht geht?) mittels anderer Programme/Tools funktioniert.
<C_A_M> ahso, sry, das hab ich noch nicht probiert
<jokrebel> C_A_M: dann solltest Du das mal machen. Vielleicht ist das MIC ja nur generell gemuted.
<jokrebel> C_A_M: da könnte dann vielleicht schon ein "alsamixer" im Terminal weiterhelfen…
<Tiefflieger> hi, ich bin per ssh mit Server alfons (eigentlich ein normaler ubuntu desktop) verbunden, und möchte per scp eine Datei von Server baerbel herunterladen, ohne daß ich ein Paßwort/Passphrase angeben muß. Habe id_rsa.pub von alfons in authorized_keys von baerbel eingetragen, soweit funktioniert das auch, muß den passphrase angeben. Aber wie kann ich das anstellen, daß ich den passphrase nicht bzw vorher nur einmal angeben muß?
<Tiefflieger>  Ich weiß, daß das irgendwie mit ssh-agent und ssh-add geht, die man pages helfen mir aber nicht weiter :-/ Kann mir hier wer helfen?
<C_A_M> man bin ich blöde, das war auf stum geschaltet ich esel, Danke.
<Tiefflieger> Ich möchte also etwas in der Art machen: Erst ein Befehl, der den passphrase abfragt und irgendwie speichert, damit ich danach per scp eine Datei kopieren kann, ohne daß der passphrase abgefragt wird
<Fuchs> Tiefflieger: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Agent  <<
<Fuchs> Tiefflieger: da steht auch, wie Du fuer KDE (kwallet) und Gnome einen huebschen Dialog bekommst
<jokrebel> ,np? C_A_M
<shetlandpony> C_A_M: np, you are welcome ;)
<Tiefflieger> Das wird nicht gehen, bin wie gesagt per Konsole & ssh mit dem Rechner alfons verbunden. "ssh-add  -l" ergibt bei mir nur "Could nt open a connection to your authentication agent", auch nach Aufruf von "ssh-agent"
<Fuchs> ach so 
<Fuchs> ja, der muss noch eine Variable setzen
<Fuchs> eval nehmen
<Tiefflieger> es existiert also keine KDE oder Gnome Sitzung
<Trasherk> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man ein Time Machine Backup entschlüsselt? Hab kein Mac mehr :/
<Fuchs> Tiefflieger: geht auch ohne
<C_A_M> Danke :)
<Fuchs> Tiefflieger: eval "$(/usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon)"    daemon so starten
<Fuchs> Tiefflieger: dann muesste es eigentlich auch von einer Konsole her gehen, wenn man es denn hinzufuegt
<Fuchs> Tiefflieger: sowieso, Du moechtest lieber ein Zertifikat als Passwort nutzen, wenn moeglich
<Tiefflieger> Fuchs: Wie meinst Du das?
<Fuchs> was davon? 
<Tiefflieger> :) Sorry... Das mit dem Zertifikat
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys  << 
<Fuchs> dada
<Fuchs> (was fuer ssh geht, geht natuerlich auch fuer scp) 
<Trasherk> Es lebe Bob und Alice :D
<Trasherk> Tiefflieger, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetrisches_Kryptosystem
<Tiefflieger> Die Namen benutze ich extra nicht, weil die eigentlich nur in der Kryptografie verwendet werden... auch wenn das, wie ich gerade merke, genau der Fall ist ;)
<Tiefflieger> und was Asymmetrische Kryptografie ist, weiß ich, trotzdem danke ;)
<Trasherk> aso ok
<Tiefflieger> Fuchs: danke für die Links, habe nun einiges zu lesen. Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe :-)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg. 
<Tiefflieger> thx :) *weiterbastel*
<Kartoffel> ich hab ein kleines problem mit Gnome kann hier
<Kartoffel> da hier auch weitergeholfen werden ?
<Fuchs> Kartoffel: nur, wenn Du eine Frage stellst und Informationen gibst. 
<Fuchs> ,frag? Kartoffel 
<shetlandpony> Kartoffel: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Kartoffel> danke jungs
<Kartoffel> ich habe Gnome 2.x und oben im Menü unter Orte sind alle einträge wie Bilder , Dokumente usw. im Lesezeichen versteckt
<Kartoffel> vorher waren sie "normal" sichbar
<Kartoffel> wenn ich in nautilus gehe und mal
<Frickelpit> dann hast du zuviele lesezeichen
<Kartoffel> oh 
<Frickelpit> irgendwann wirds halt zusammengepackt
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lesezeichen-im-gnome-orte-menue   <<  
<Kartoffel> ich hab 9 stück im Lesezeichen ?!
<Kartoffel> "nur"
<Fuchs> (fuer Kartoffel) 
<Kartoffel> thx
<Kartoffel> ah ab 6 ... 
<Kartoffel> ein wunder ist geschehen.....
<Kartoffel> ich kann gehen ;)
<Kartoffel> Nein jungs danke.... alles wieder jut :-)
<Fuchs> prima
<Kartoffel> blöder fehler
<Kartoffel> gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit besser mit den Arbeitsflächen umschalten. Genauer das immer das Evolution Fenster auf 2 aufgeht ? 
<Fuchs> ja, entweder eine gescheite Fensterverwaltung nutzen statt metacity, oder
<Fuchs> ,devilspie? Kartoffel 
<shetlandpony> Kartoffel, Devilspie ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Kartoffel> rennt die auch auf 10.10 ?
<Kartoffel> fuchs:
<Fuchs> ja. 
<jokrebel> .oO( der Fuchs ist einfach zu fix (im Antworten - da kann man nicht mithalten) )
<BuZZ-T> Fuchs: gigantisch, danke
<Kartoffel> sein freundin muss sehr glücklich sein ;)
<Kartoffel> seine...
<Fuchs> Freund. 
<BuZZ-T> hab mir vorher wieder überlegt was ich machen kann damit Skype sich ver*** nochmal meine Fenstergröße merkt
<Fuchs> aktuell, zumindest. Aber das ist Offtopic. 
<PBeck> Fuchs: du bist ne sie?
<xKbuno> Eine Frage, wie kann man einer gruppe bzw dem user die rechte geben, dass er mit wget nutzen kann ?
<BuZZ-T> xKbuno: wget braucht Rechte?
<Robert_Zenz> ,devilspie? BuZZ-T 
<shetlandpony> BuZZ-T, Devilspie ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> xKbuno: wget braucht keine Rechte, was genau meinst Du? 
<Fuchs> PBeck: hat nichts im Supportkanal verloren, sagte ich doch schon :) 
<BuZZ-T> Robert_Zenz: danke dir, hat Fuchs grade schon zu was anderem gezeigt
<xKbuno> also bei dem erstellten benutzer kann ich kein wget nutzen permission denied steht da
<dreamon> Acer Notebook zeigt kein Audio Device an(Lautsprechersymbol kein Ausgabegerlt. lspci zeigt MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S von Nvidia an. lsmod zeigt kein Audio modul..  
<Fuchs> xKbuno: darf ich mal ein  ls -l `which wget`  haben, 
<Fuchs> xKbuno: und befindet sich der User in einem Verzeichnis, in dem er schreiben darf? 
<xKbuno> jep mom
<BuZZ-T> ah cool, jetzt seh ich auch endlich mal was mit dem "Weitere Infos im query" gemeint ist 8)
<BuZZ-T> ja schon, keine Schreibrechte ist das wahrscheinlichste
<xKbuno> Fuchs: ja also ich habe dem user und der gruppe chgrp und chown rechte gegeben für das entsprechende verzeichnis
<Fuchs> xKbuno: immer daran denken, Gruppenzugehoerigkeiten werden erst nach einem neuen Login aktiv 
<Fuchs> xKbuno: und die Ausgaben haette ich immer noch gerne
<xKbuno> Fuchs : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root Stump.zip drwxr-xr-x 8 root root  server
<Kartoffel> Danke jungs mit Devilspie ..... schönen abend euch noch
<Fuchs> Kartoffel: gleichfalls
<Fuchs> xKbuno: was ist Stump.zip? 
<xKbuno> @Fuchs: ich habe die entsprechenden rechte mit root vergeben und schließlich mit dem erstellten user mich eingeloggt
<Fuchs> anyway, da hat nur root rechte zum schreiben, der Rest darf nur lesen 
<xKbuno> @Fuchs Stump.zip ist die archivierte version von dem ordner server
<Fuchs> mhm. Und was genau moechtest Du nun  von wo  nach wo  kopieren mit wget, und wie sehen _da_ die Rechte aus? 
<xKbuno> ich möchte dass der user mit wget in dem bzw in seinem ordner wget uneingeschränkt nutzen kann
<xKbuno> von den rechten habe ich ihm user, games und eine selbst erstellte gruppe gegeben
<Fuchs> definiere "wget uneingeschraenkt nutzen" 
<xKbuno> also ohne eine meldung wie permission denied :)
<Fuchs> wenn der User in einem Ordner ist, in dem er schreiben kann (hier nicht gegeben, wenn er in server ist), wget in seinem $PATH ist und fuer ihn / seine Gruppe / alle ausfuehrbar (x) ist, dann geht alles
<xKbuno> @Fuch ach ich depp... ich dachte wenn ich die rechte vergebe würde sich das auch bei den unterordnern übernehmen
<xKbuno> anscheinend ist es nicht so
<Fuchs> xKbuno: wenn man -R nimmt: ja
<Fuchs> xKbuno: steht in man chmod / man chown, und sollte mit sehr viel Sorgfalt verwendet werden 
<Fuchs> weil man das nicht rueckgaengig machen kann 
<sash_> depends...
<sash_> getfacl, setfacl...
<xKbuno> wenn ich jetzt aber die unterordner entsprechend auch mit den befehlen freigebe wäre das jetzt nicht kontraproduktiv oder ?
<Fuchs> vermutlich nicht, nein
<Fuchs> ohne Deine Struktur nun genau zu kennen
<xKbuno> okey klasse danke für die hilfe :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<xKbuno> @Fuchs sorry dass ich dich wieder nerve aber ich hätte noch eine kleine frage... ich habe zwar dem user einen pfad zugewiesen als heimatzugriff aber man kann zB mit cd /etc
<Fuchs> ?
<rumpe1> heimatzugriff? o.O
<xKbuno> ja also welches ich definiert habe statt zB home/user ein anderes pfad
<Fuchs> und was ist nun das genaue Problem? 
<xKbuno> man kann auf andere pfade gehen wie cd /etc oder /var usw und ich würde das gerne einschränken sprich dass er wirklich "nur" auf seinem verzeichnis bleiben kann
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> das geht so einfach nicht
<xKbuno> das ist schade
<Fuchs> Du koenntest ihm einen Sandkasten geben mit einem chroot
<Fuchs> aber sonst ... 
<Fuchs> die meisten Verzeichnisse duerfen alle User betreten und lesen (Inhalt auflisten)
<Wolfsherz> wie kann ich mein system noch gleich auf eine andere sprache umstellen?
<xKbuno> naja so groß ist das problem ja nicht 
<Fuchs> Wolfsherz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales 
<Fuchs> Wolfsherz: das sollte LANG, LANGUAGE, LC_* und so setzen, theoretisch. 
<Kartoffel> Ich habe noch eine frage zu Devilspie. Ich würde gerne im unteren Panel ALLE Fenster sehen können
<Fuchs> Kartoffel: das kann devilspie nicht aendern, aber ggf. kennt das gnome-panel eine Einstellung dazu, via gconf-editor
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: danke.
<rumpe1> xKbuno, hmm... in man bash steht was zum Thema "builtin" .... das könnte vielleicht ne idee sein
<Kartoffel> Fuchs: danke ich schau mal
<rumpe1> xKbuno, vielleicht versteh ichs auch grad falsch ^^
<xKbuno> @rumpe1 ich meine es sollte theoretisch auch möglich sein die jeweilige gruppe auch zu beschränken die man quasi erstellt hat ich könnte zwar jedem ordner die entsprechenden rechte abnehmen aber das würde zu lange dauern denk ich ;P
<Fuchs> das ist eine sehr schlechte Idee
<SheepInPanic> xKbuno: und es würde sicherlich im Chaos enden
<Fuchs> auf einige Dateien in /etc braucht man die Rechte
<xKbuno> jap auch das stimmt
<rumpe1> xKbuno, was soll denn eigentlich konkret vor dem nutzer versteckt werden?
<rumpe1> seh den sinn noch nicht so ganz
<xKbuno> @rumpe1: Quasi alles er soll nur in seinem verzeichnis bleiben und kein anderes pfad nutzen können
<rumpe1> warum?
<jokrebel> xKbuno: sehen können =|= nutzen können
<PBeck> xKbuno: er kann auch nix nutzen - er kann es nur ansehen
<xKbuno> ich weiß ich finde es einfach nur sicherer
<Fuchs> xKbuno: es gibt unterschiedliche Ansaetze. Was genau muss der User koennen, und wie loggt der sich ein? 
<PBeck> xKbuno: vorausgesetzt die daten sind lesbar gesetzt. Andere Verzeichnisse in /home sind für other nicht zugänglich
<rumpe1> xKbuno, dann nimm eben chroot..  wie hier z.B.: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-rssh-chroot-jail-setup.html
<PBeck> oder ist das doch standardmäßig immer 755?
<xKbuno> chroot sieht ganz gut aus nur habe ich es bisher noch nie verwendet ich werde es auf jeden fall mal testen
<xKbuno> @Fuchs: er loggt sich normal via ssh ein und gelangt zum entsprechendem ordner und in diesem ordner kann er sich frei entfalten allerdings soll seine freiheit eben nur auf diesem ordner beschränkt sein und er darf zu keinem anderen pfad wechseln
<Fuchs> ah, via ssh 
<Fuchs> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-rssh-chroot-jail-setup.html  << 
<Fuchs> deswegen frugte(sic) ich
<xKbuno> jep danke für den tipp werde ich mir gleich einstellen :)
<dreamon> Soundproblem: cat /proc/asound/cards -> zeigt datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden an. Wird das verzeichnis automatisch angeblegt wenn die Module geladen sind, oder muß man das selbst machen?
<Fuchs> dreamon: automatisch, wenn Modul geladen _und_ Karte unterstuetzt
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wenn also nicht gefunden ist, dann wurde das modul nicht geladen.. 
<dreamon> Wie krieg ich raus, welches modul ich brauche für die Soundkarte?
<DeannaT2> guten abend. was bedeutet es, wenn bei top 4 user angezeigt werden? einer ich, einer möglicherweise root und dann noch wer oder was?
<nexx> DeannaT2: user können auch von services angelegt worden sein
<DeannaT2> nexx, ah danke, als kein grund zur beunruhigung?
<rumpe1> DeannaT2, guckma "last"
<nexx> nee
<DeannaT2> ok , ich geh gucken
<Fuchs> dreamon: lspci, dann die ALSA Jungs fragen
<dreamon> Fuchs, merci
<Fuchs> DeannaT2: kommt drauf an wie die heissen, gibt viele User fuer bestimmte Dienste.  Aber w, who, last etc. helfen da gerne. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie heißt der Channel? kennst den namen zufällig?
<Fuchs> ich weiss nicht, ob sie einen channel haben. Sie haben eine Mailingliste. 
<Fuchs> www.alsa-project.org
<BuZZ-T> dreamon: ich verwende da immer: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi
<BuZZ-T> wie angegeben lspci -n pasten
<BuZZ-T> und Karte suchen
<DeannaT2> fuchs, nexx , ich hab pts/1, pts/0/ tty/7 und im moment nur 3 user nach neustart
<nexx> die da heißen?
<DeannaT2> nexx anscheinend pts/1, pts/0 usw.?
<DeannaT2> nicht?
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/324014/
<nexx> das sind aber keine benutzr ;)
<jokrebel> .oo( eher ungewöhnliche USER-Namen )
<nexx> nö
<nexx> schau mal in dein last
<DeannaT2> ich bin doch der einzige benutzer eigentlich
<DeannaT2> also das sagte last nexx 
<nexx> DeannaT2: was sagt "who" ?
<Fuchs> DeannaT2: mach mal ein w
<Fuchs> und wirf mir das in einen pastedienst
<BuZZ-T> dreamon: ich tippe auf 	MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio	snd-hda-intel
<DeannaT2> ja mom, da muss ich laptop wechseln
<jokrebel> ¿
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Ah klasse.. ich hab den bereits geladen mit "sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec" -> dann cat /proc/asound/cards -> no soundcards.. hmm
<BuZZ-T> dreamon: kommt beim laden was in eine Logdatei? dmesg, /var/log/messages o.ä. ?
<BuZZ-T> also beim Laden vom Modul
<soulrebel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekd5L3a1s68
<shetlandpony> soulrebel's youtube link:  YouTube - Ben Harper Burn One Down 
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/324017/ -> das ist was ich gefunden habe.. 
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Ist nicht meine Kiste.. hänge an einem PC von jemand anderen.. Weiß nicht was er gebastelt hat.. aber oss ist nicht alsa..
<BuZZ-T> hm ja, ich kann mit dem Output jetzt auch nichts anfangen
<BuZZ-T> du könntest mal mit lspci -v schauen, ob für die Karte auch das Modul verwendet wird
<Wolfsherz> wenn ich über die sitzungsanzeige meinen status einstellen kann, wieso kann ich dort nicht auch meine kontaktliste öffnen (ICQ)?
<Fuchs> Wolfsherz: weil die dafuer nicht gedacht ist 
<Wolfsherz> wofür ist es dann gedacht?
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/324021/
<Fuchs> um seinen Status zu setzen, ueber mehrere Applikationen weit 
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, er nimmt das falsche Modul? oss_hdaudio?
<LetoThe2nd> gibts irgendnen kernelparameter, der dafür sorgt dass das ganze usb-zeug hinter den sataplatten eingeordnet wird?
<DeannaT2> nexx, Fuchs , hier die paste:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399693/   
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab hier ein board, auf dem die ganzen usb-speicher sda, sdb, sdc... werden und das sata-zeug dann je nach anktueller stecksituation irgendwo bei sdf oder sdg anfängt. und das ist doch irgendwie... hinderlich.
<Fuchs> bist ja nur Du, DeannaT2 
<nexx> jo DeannaT2
<nexx> das passt
<nexx> ;)
<DeannaT2> alle 4 nur ich?
<Fuchs> einmal graphische Oberflaeche, einmal das Terminal, das Du fuer w gebraucht hast, ...
<DeannaT2> gut ;.(
<DeannaT2> dann kann ich ja beruhigt weiterspielen, danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<BuZZ-T> dreamon: hm sry, der oss Treiber sagt mir nichts
<BuZZ-T> das snd-hda-intel Modul wird ja auch verwendet
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Hmm.. hab nun mal modprobe -r snd-hda-intel gemacht  und dann wider geladen -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/324028/
<dreamon> jetzt ist der Ton da
<BuZZ-T> aha
<BuZZ-T> ändert sich lspci -v ?
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Ja.. -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/324029/
<BuZZ-T> ja, dann hast du mit dem oss Treiber recht
<dreamon> Wie krieg ich den Burschen los?
<BuZZ-T> ich hab das Gefühl dass der im Kernel ist und da die /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf nicht weiterhilft
<BuZZ-T> aber auf nen Versuch würd ich's ankommen lassen
<dreamon> ok.. reboote
<dreamon> hast recht kein erfolg
<jokrebel> gn8
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Da steht wieder oss_hdaudio drin
<dreamon> Warum lädt er den oss_hdaudio.. bzw.. wo ist der eingetragen..?
<BuZZ-T> hm ja, der oss wird nicht als Modul vorliegen, da ist modprobe nicht zuständig
<BuZZ-T> weiß leider nich was man da machen kann, vllt weiß es ja jemand anders
<dreamon> nunja.. modprobe -r oss_hdaudio und modprobe -r snd-hda-intel und modprobe snd-hda-intel  damit scheint es zu laufen.. 
<dreamon> Leider kann ich das in ein file machen.. da klappt es nicht nur wenn ich es händisch aufrufe.. 
<BuZZ-T> hm, das kann schlecht sein :)
<BuZZ-T> brauchst du vielleicht ein sleep zwischen den beiden Aufrufen?
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Ich frag mal im Englischen Channel.. das mit dem Script wäre auch nur ein notnagel gewesen
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe.. jetzt hab ich zumindest den Auslöser nun muß ich nur noch die Lösung finden ;) Danke
<BuZZ-T> gern
<dreamon> Da ist die hölle los.. da komm ich mit meinem lausigen Englisch nicht weit.. die Schreiben schneller als ich verstehen kann.. 
<dj-bino> Hallo ich habe immer wieder Probleme mit Skype wenn ich Pulseaudio installiert habe sobald ich Pulseaudio deinstalliere und dafür Alsa aktiviere geht Skype einwandfrei auch habe ich das gefühl das es ohne Pulseaudio flotter geht  ich benutze Ubuntu 10.10
<Fuchs> ,skype? dj-bino 
<shetlandpony> dj-bino, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> respektive
<Fuchs> ,pulseaudio? dj-bino 
<shetlandpony> dj-bino, pulseaudio ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<Fuchs> da stehen Loesungen
<dj-bino> danke Fuchs ich bin danach vorgegangen und habe dann Pulseaudio deinstalliert ich wundere mich nur das es immer noch ärger macht ich dachte das es mit der 10.10 besser würde 
<b34bb> ich hätte da mal ne frage, woran liegt es dass wenn ich einen mitschnitt von vlc mit dem totemplayer öffnen will er mir sagt das der datenstrom nicht demultiplext werden konnte, vlc die datei aber abspielen kann?
<LupusE> b34bb: ggf, dass die datei kaputt ist? wechsl den codec?
<b34bb> also die datei ist frisch mit vlc aufgenommen
<b34bb> die stimmt auf jeden fall
<csi-> Guten Tag, ich würde unter ubuntu 10.10 gerne einen benutzer einrichten der nach dem anmelden nur ein Termninal hat (Zwecks sparen von Rechenleistung für einen kleinen Minecraftserver) ist das möglich?
<LupusE> dann solltest du im VLC bugtracker lesen warum er die dateien nicht vernuenftig erstellt?
<csi-> * ohne X-org
<k1l> b34bb: vlc nutzt eigene codecs. kann sein, dass da probleme auftreten
<BuZZ-T> csi-: dazu musst du dem Benutzer nicht verbieten X zu benutzen
<Cyber1005> frage wie kann ich beim drücken der bereitschaftstaste den ruhezustand wieder raus machen?
<LupusE> csi-: dem benutzer ist egal ob er X hat oder nicth, dem X ist auch egal ob ein benutzer drauf assoziiert ist. du kannst im displaymanager (gdm, kdm, xdm, ...) als session angweben, das du auf dem terminal starten willst.
<BuZZ-T> csi-: wechsel mit zB strg+alt+f1 in eine tty und melde dich da an
<csi-> Ah ok, das probier ich mal. Danke
<b34bb> aber das mit dem aufnehmen ging schon mal und ließ sich auch mit totem wiedergeben und mit den konvertern öffnen, und an den konfigs hab ich nichts geändert
<BuZZ-T> solange X aber noch nebenbei läuft, wird das kaum einen Unterschied machen
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Habs nun in die  /etc/rc.local eingetragen (tip vom #ubuntu Channel) und nun sound auch nach start da
<b34bb> ja ich hab grad beschlossen das rausschneiden mit kino zu versuchen, da müsste es klappen
<b34bb> aber trotzdem danke :)
<BuZZ-T> dreamon: ja, der Hack automatiert :)
<BuZZ-T> würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren ob man das auch blacklisten kann
<dreamon> BuZZ-T, Er sagt nachdem er Virtualbox aufgespielt hab sei der Ton verschwunden.. 
<kay_> kennt einer von euch ein besseres program um bilder zu zeigen als "eye of GNOME" ?
<Fuchs> definiere besser. Geben tut es viele. 
<Fuchs> Gwenview, feh, gthumb, ...
<dj-bino> Dazu hätte ich auch noch eine Frage was kann ich meiner Frau als Corel ersatz anbieten ?? ihre Bilder bearbeitet sie nun mit Gimp 
<Fuchs> krita, gimp, oder: corel draw. 
<kay_> also mir dauert das laden des bildes zu lange
<Fuchs> kay_: feh. 
<geser> wie groß ist das Bild dass es so lange dauert?
<BuZZ-T> ja, eog cached die Bilder nicht vor
<BuZZ-T> das wirkt bei größeren Bildern zB von Digicams schleppend
<kay_> also durchschnittlich 3-4 mb
<kay_> in der statusleiste zeigt er halt immer an das er da bild erst laedt
<dj-bino> Fuchs: Ich glaube Corel draw gibt es nur in der 9er version für Linux
<Fuchs> dj-bino: ich glaub es gibt gar keins fuer Linux
<Fuchs> ,wine? dj-bino
<shetlandpony> dj-bino, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> frohes Lesen. 
<kay_> also feh ist sehr schnell, aber wie kann ich da denn raus zoomen oder bilder wechsel(links,rechts) ?
<k1l> ,bot? dj-bino 
<shetlandpony> dj-bino: ich bin ein bot ;p
<dj-bino> Wine habe ich ist aber nit so prickelnd mit Corel 
<dj-bino> Schetland: keine ahnung was ein Bot ist ich bin erst seit einer Stunde im IRC alles neuland 
<k1l> dj-bino: das pony ist nur ein script, dass auf befehle antwortet. also alles was du ihm sagst geht im nirvana unter
<Fuchs> kay_: mit keybindings, in der Version die bald kommt sind die sogar konfigurierbar
<dj-bino> k1l: Danke das ist also als wenn ich in einer Schublade reden würde ;-))
<kay_> wie mit keybindings ? habe davon leider kein plan
<Fuchs> kay_: einfach Tasten druecken
<kay_> habe ich versucht
<kay_> klappt nicht
<Fuchs> boah, ich muss Dani sagen, er soll die page anpassen. Da findet man nichts. 
<Fuchs> man feh. 
<kay_> also bei einfach links rechts druecken passiert nichts
<Fuchs> + und - waere zoom 
<Fuchs> m waere ein menue
<Fuchs> und doch, die Pfeile schalten durch, wenn man feh ein Verzeichnis mit Bildern angibt statt ein Einzelbild
<kay_> menu habe ich auch schon gefunden...bei + und - passiert leider nichts
<DocMAX> moin leute
<DocMAX> ich weiss nicht in welchen channel ich schreiben kann
<DocMAX> aber ich habe mal eine frage
<DocMAX> dürfen systemadministratoren eigentlich firmendokumente auf fileservern anschauen?
<Fuchs> ,ot? DocMAX 
<shetlandpony> DocMAX: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> am liebsten da.
<foobla> h41
<claw> ich würde gerne einen desktop und einen laptop synchronisieren, das ganze sollte im netzwerk im idealfall live passieren. ich dachte da an eine lösung rsync im loop. mir stellt sich nur die frage ob ich einfach "/" synchronisieren kann und ob es vielleicht eine bessere alternative gibt als rsync 
<Fuchs> unison
<claw> habe den artikel bereits gelesen
<claw> auch unison ist rsync
<k1l> claw: unison kann in beide richtungen
<k1l> claw: und was willst du synchonisieren? weil das ganze system macht ja keinen sinn
<claw> k1l ich hätte gerne, dass sich das ganze wie ein system verhällt
<bekks> Das ganze System: DRDB block device replication. Aber das sind Kopfschmerzen.
<claw> wenn ich nach hause komme und meinen laptop ins netzwerk stöpsel, damit er sich mit dem desktop synchronisiert 
<bekks> Kopfschmerzen, die man nicht haben will.
<k1l> claw: also willst du sachen aus dem home synchonisieren. und nicht z.b. graka treiber
<claw> ja genau
<k1l> also macht / ja schonmal keinen sinn
<omani> claw, warum syncen, wenn du auch gleich zentrales home anlegen kannst? oder ist simultanerr zugriff erwünscht?
<claw> omani weil man mit einem laptop auch mal unter wegs ist 
<claw> also würde ich ja meinen /home ordner im netzwerk lassen wenn ich gehe
<claw> es sei den er ist auf dem laptop und der desktop greift darauf zurück 
<omani> und wie willst du syncen, wenn du mobil sein willst?
<claw> dann müsste aber der laptop immer hier sein damit ich den desktop verwenden kann 
<claw> ich kann ja nicht an 2 orten gleichzeitig sein
<claw> unison sieht ganz gut aus denke ich
<omani> ja dann unison
<claw> aber wenn ich doch nur /home synce und dann ein programm installiere ist es doch auch nicht auf beiden systemen vorhanden 
<claw> k1l 
<omani> claw, natürlich nicht.
<claw> da hätte ich nämlich auch gerne
<Fuchs> liesse sich mit dpkg --get/--set-selections basteln, 
<Fuchs> wobei ich das fuer mutig halte, wenn man z.B. Pakete spezifisch fuer ein System will
<claw> ja von hand installieren wird wohl doch die bessere alternative sein
<hudo> Ich moechte Pfade ausschliessen, wenn ich mit catfish suche. Wie geht das?
<C_A_M> gn8
<Midas3> moin
<Midas3> ich suche nach einer möglichkeit in linux in pdf dateien hyperlinks zu definieren oder zu bearbeiten (wie zb in acrobat möglich). hat da jemand einen tipp? hab mir schon einige beschreibungen angeschaut, zb auf ubuntuusers.de und daraufhin aktuell openoffice draw und pdfedit ausprobiert. aber das scheint damit nicht möglich zu sein
<bekks> Midas3: pdflatex zum erstellen der pdf dateien.
<apollo13> haha, das war so klar
<Midas3> bekks: danke, aber ich kann kein latex
<apollo13> dann ists beste zeit zu lernen
<bekks> Das kann man lernen...
<bekks> ...oder sich pdftk angucken.
<hudo> pdfsam?
<Midas3> hmm, pdftk kann sowas auch nicht und taugt auch nicht für den schnellen einsatz
<Lukasius> guten abend
<Lukasius> benutzt jemand von euch 10.10? Das Panel taucht nicht mehr auf.Jemand schon so ein Problemm gehabt?
<bekks> ,wf?
<shetlandpony> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> Was genau hast Du vorher getan?
<Lukasius> hab eigentlich nur mit Rhythmbox rumgespielt, nach einem neustart war nur der hintergrund zu sehen sonst nichts
<bekks> "eigentlich"?
<Lukasius> <-- neuling, hab ubuntu seid einer woche
<Lukasius> FF add-ons draufgemacht
<Lukasius> das wars
<Lukasius> kann man das Panel irgendwie aufrufen? alt+???? oder so?
<DeannaT2> hast du noch das untere panel?
<Lukasius> nein
<Lukasius> samsung n130 / wollte nur ein haben wegen platzmangel
<zeitsofa> Lukasius: alt+f2 und dann gnome-panel << meinst du das
<claw> DeannaT2 für mal den befehl gnome-panel aus
<Lukasius> würde es ja neu installieren habe es aber inehalb win7 installiert und weis nicht wie es weg bekomme
<claw> hoppler
<claw> Lukasius für einfach den befehl gnome-panel aus
<zeitsofa> ohne panel terminal starten? ;) drum saget ich ja alt+f2
<k1l> Lukasius: und die wubi installation ist nicht für lange dauer gedacht. wenn du es weiterhin nutzen möchtest, solltest du über eine richtige installation nachdenken
<Lukasius> bis gleich / neustart grrrr
<Lukasius> ubuntu hat mich positiv überrascht! noch 1-2 testwochen ;-)
<kiraven> ist jemandem von euch bei "grub-install" schon mal "[: 494: =: unexpected operator" über den Weg gelaufen? Hab mein System auf ne neue Platte umgezogen und will gerde Grub installieren...
<zeitsofa> fehler in der konfig würd ich sagen
<rusef> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135662
<rusef> Schnelles googlen, würd ich sagen.
<k1l> hat er jetzt alt+f2 und gnome-panel probiert?
<kiraven> gegooglet hatte ich schon, in dem Thread war ich auch schon gelandet. aber da wird ja primär nur ein "--recheck" empfohlen, und dass hat bei mir nichts gebracht.
<claw> k1l er war in windows 
<claw> muss rebooten
<k1l> achso
<claw> konnte ja keinen irc client starten ohne panel
<kiraven> @zeitsofa meintest du mich mit der konfig? welche? menu.lst hat damit ja nichts zu tun, und device.map wird ja durchs recheck neu erstellt
<kiraven> er meldet auch "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<kiraven> "
<kiraven> die Datei ist aber da, wird von file als korrekt erkannt. hab testweise grub mal neuinstalliert, das behebt das Problem aber auch nciht
<zeitsofa> oh menu.list das klingt nach grub1 :S den hab ich schon ewig nimmer.
<Midas3> hudo: danke, da hatte ich mir auch die beschreibung mal durchgelesen, schien mir als könnte es das nicht.
<Midas3> aber egal. habs nun doch mit openoffice gecheckt. danke euch
<kiraven> mh, sonst probier ichs mal mit Grub2 obs damit tut. hatte grub-legacy mal installiert um meinen TPM nutzen zu können
<Erimos_Wolf> Weiß einer obs das Launchpad auch für den eigenen Server gibt?
<serenity> Erimos_Wolf: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Erimos_Wolf> thx
<kiraven> @erimos_wolf und hier: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-is-now-open-source
<Lukasius> hi@all
<Lukasius> alt+f2 hat nicht geholfenreagiert auf nichts ausser rechte maustaste und die üblichen optionen
<Erimos_Wolf> hat hier schon jemand erfahrung mit dem eclipse plugin von bazaar?
<dAnjou> Erimos_Wolf: und wenn?
<k1l> Lukasius: kam denn was bei alt+f2?
<k1l> Lukasius: alt+f2 behebt nicht dein problem. du musst dann noch "gnome-panel" dort eingeben
<Erimos_Wolf> Mein plugin sagt mir immer das es nichts zu committen gibt, de bazaar explorer ist da aber immer anderer meinung. Bin ich der einzige dem sowas passiert?
<Lukasius> nein leider keine reaktion
<Lukasius> es tut sich nicht ausser rechte maustaste und das übliche "menü"
<k1l> das übliche menü? als meinst du das, wenn du die rechte maustaste drückst?
<Lukasius> ja genau
<k1l> btw: ist das auch nen gnome? oder was anderes? hast du vlt an der auflösung oder so gespielt?
<Lukasius> gnome?? was ist das? hab einfach das Ubuntu 10.10 installiert. an der auflösung nichts gemacht
<Lukasius> ich finde leider auch keine anleitung zum deinstallieren
<dAnjou> Erimos_Wolf: das ist wohl ne sache, die am ehesten die entwickler des plugins lösen können .. aber bleib ruhig und versuch dein glück
<Erimos_Wolf> :-)
<Erimos_Wolf> da war ich schon
<Erimos_Wolf> :-)
<Erimos_Wolf> scheint keiner ne idee zu haben
<Lukasius> hat jemand ein Link wi die deinstallation von ubuntu beschrieben wird? Inerhalb win 7 installiert
<dAnjou> Lukasius: partition formatieren?
<dAnjou> kannste mit ner live-cd machen, afaik
<Lukasius> dann ist doch von win7 auch alles weg,oder?
<dAnjou> nein
<dAnjou> die liegen doch wohl auch separaten pertitionen
<dAnjou> andernfalls hole mich der teufel
<dAnjou> und dich auch
<k1l> dAnjou: er hat wubi
<dAnjou> oh
<DeannaT2> Lukasius, du hast bisher mit alt+f2 einen terminal geöffnet. was genau hast du dann getan?
<Lukasius> ohhhhh
<Lukasius> scheise
<Lukasius> terminal ging nicht auf
<dAnjou> jetz geht bestimmt die welt unter
<Lukasius> keine separate pertition *schäm*
<dAnjou> rette sich wer kann
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-7cd5a1eda23f1e9960c28ef3a2f4e8645c5ea87d  Lukasius 
<Lukasius> lol
<k1l> bzw hier direktlink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I uninstall Wubi?
<Lukasius> thx
<Lukasius> lese mich durch und melde mich wieder 
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-21
<Lukasius> deinstallation geglückt, vielen dank für eure hilfe
<DeannaT2> keine ursache. trostbier und so gibts im OT
<Lukasius> OT?
<ring0> -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DeannaT2> da must du /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic tippen
<Lukasius> ich teste jetzt mal die netbook version
<k1l> Lukasius: installiere doch bitte von anfang an normal, indem du 3 partitionen anlegst
<k1l> nicht mit wubi in windows
<Lukasius> yes sir
<Lukasius> ;-)
<k1l> gut, dann weitermachen :)
<Lukasius> sagt mal hat mIRC immer schon was gekostet?
<ring0> ja
<k1l> ja die volle lizenz. aber das ist was für den offtopic channel
<Lukasius> sorry
<[ubuntufan]> habe Ubuntu 9.10 Src- runter geladen  kann mir dar jemand weiter helfen wie ich die aufstarte oder installieren muss 
<DeannaT2> hi [ubuntufan] , vielleicht hilftdir das weiter? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu_installation
<[ubuntufan]> das ist die normale installation
<Fustex> moin jemand doa ?
<Loretto> moin 
<Loretto> hat zufällig jemand eine grobe ahnung wieviel px eine normale web page samt design ist ? hat zwar wenig mit ubuntu zu tun aber... trotzdem wäre ich für eine schätzung dankbar. Ich habe zwar eine ahnung möchte aber noch eine andere meinung lesen
<tm> Loretto: dafür ist der #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel da ;)
<Loretto> oh okey dann wende ich meine frage mal dort ein
<kraut> moin
<Protector1981> wieso kann ich eigentlich keine Podcasts bei Rhythmbox hinzufügen? oO kommt immer Fehlermeldung: Feed-Inhalte konnten nicht verarbeiten werden... oO
<Protector1981> war des schon immer so buggy?
<b34bb1> moin
<b34bb1> is grad jemand aktiv?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? b34bb1
<shetlandpony> b34bb1: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<b34bb1> Folgendes problem: ich versuche einen terminal server aufzusetzen, habe mir auch das wiki d
<b34bb1> zu ltsp durchgelesen, aber bei der freigabe von clients fehlt eine datei
<b34bb1> und ich hab gefragt ob jmd online ist weil es morgens ist
<b34bb1> :)
<Styx> b34bb1: wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung?
<b34bb1> also theoretisch müsste in /etc/ltsp eine datei namens dhcpd.conf liegen aber sie ist nicht da
<b34bb1> daher auch keine fehlermeldung
<Styx> dann leg sie an
<b34bb1> muss die nicht mit irgendwelchen eigenschaften erstellt werden bzw schon da sein?
<Styx> ich würde erstmal eine leere Datei erstellen, vielleicht kommen dann Fehlermeldungen
<b34bb1> ok, dan versuch ich das mal 
<Styx> b34bb1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTSP#Dynamic-Host-Configuration-Daemon-dhcpd
<Styx> da steht doch alles
<b34bb1> ja, aber eben die datei existierte nicht
<b34bb1> in dem artikel war ich drin
<Styx> na gut, dann erstellst du sie eben, fertig
<b34bb1> und war mir nicht sicher ob die datei noch mehr enthält als im wiki angegeben
<b34bb1> jup, erstellt ist sie
<b34bb1> aber die datei arbeitet ja mit einer festen ip des servers, die jedesmal wenn der rechner neustartet geändert wird, oder nicht?
<Styx> das hängt von deiner Konfiguration bzw. von der des ISP ab
<Styx> es gibt durchaus Leute, die eine feste IP haben
<b34bb1> ok, wie richte ich die ein?
<jokrebel> hi
<Styx> wie richtest du was ein? eine feste IP?
<Styx> hi jokrebel 
<b34bb1> ja
<Styx> b34bb1: die kannst du höchstens bei deinem ISP bestellen
<Styx> wenn die sowas anbieten
<b34bb1> und im lokalen netzwerk?
<TheInfinity> Styx: ich glaube es geht dabei um n lokalen dnsd hinter nem router
<TheInfinity> Styx: /etc/network/interfaces hilft weiter
<TheInfinity> äh - letztes war an b34bb1
<Styx> im lokalen Netzwerk wird das ganze per /etc/network/interfaces konfiguriert
<b34bb1> :) danke
<Styx> TheInfinity: danke, ich hätte die Antwort auch gewusst ;)
<TheInfinity> b34bb1: du solltest dich aber erstmal mit netzwerk zeugs auseinandersetzen bevor du terminal server zeugs versuchst ;)
<Styx> b34bb1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<b34bb1> danke ich werds schon schaffen
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr. me chooses the mötley crüe variant.
<ubinux> moin
<b34bb1> ok soweit so gut, wie starte ich im ssh zugang den xserver?
<b34bb1> also ein befehl mit dem ich eine grafische oberfläche laden kann
<jokrebel> b34bb1: Meinst Du eventuell "ssh -X entfernterRechner" anschließend kann man auch GUI-Programme starten.
<b34bb1> mhm nee, dann meint er cannot open display
<b34bb1> muss man den xserver niocht noch mit einem extra befehl starten?
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb1: nein. denk mal drüber nach, wo da welcher xserver verwendet wird und wer der client ist.
<Nalkem> moin
<jokrebel> b34bb1: Du hast schon -X groß geschrieben?
<b34bb1> nicht mehr sicher...
<jokrebel> b34bb1: vielleicht willst ja was drüber lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh
<jokrebel> b34bb1: dort dann nach -X suchen
<b34bb1> ja aht sich eh erübrigt, wir haben festgestellt das der LTSP nicht das richtige ist
<b34bb1> wir versuchens jatzt mit FreeNX
<b34bb1> sry für die rechtschreibung
<jokrebel> LTSP?
 * Deem würde auf windows client tippen =)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTSP
<koegs> für LTSP reichen Thin-Clients, für FreeNX braucht man in der Regel Fat-Clients
<jokrebel> koegs: ah danke - was das aber mit nicht funktionierendem X-Forwarding über ssh zu tun hat, hab ich nicht verstanden.
<koegs> ich auch nicht, hab die frage aber ausser acht gelassen :)
<jokrebel> .oO( sie werden schon wissen was sie da tun <hope> )
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: *fail*
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Bitte? Wegen dem hoffen oder dem X-Forwarding?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: wg. dem hoffen. aber egal, OT ;-)
<apricot> Der 'Ruhezustnd' fubktioniert nicht mehr. Bildschirm wird zwar dunkel, aber PC läuft weiter. Nach Abschalten ist jetzt der Gnome-Desktop LEER, Im Panel sind keine Zusatz-Button mehr, alle zusätzlichen Panels sind weg (Dual-Monitor)
<bullgard4> apricot: Das könnte liegen am System > Einstellungen > Bildschirmschoner.
<apricot> bullgard4, ich stell grad fest auch die Einstellungen im Firefox sind weg
<bullgard4> apricot: hä? Was ist auch weg?
<apricot> Lesezeichen im Firefox
<apricot> und  Symbolleiste
<bullgard4> apricot: Ob das beides miteinander zusammenhängt, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde versuchen, erst den einen Fehler zu finden und dann den anderen.
<apricot> da sind also so ziemlich alle persönlichen Einstellungen weg...  Desktop/Nautilus/Firefox...
<k1l> apricot: melde dich mal ab und wieder an
<apricot> ok ... meld mich dasnn mit Rapport :)
<apricot> re ... AN-/Abmelden hat geholfen: persönliche Einstellungen sind wieder da
<apricot> aber der Ruhezustand geht dennoch nicht. Ging früher. Bis zur letzten "Aktualisieung"
<jokrebel> apricot: wer braucht heutzutage bei den Bootzeiten noch Ruhezustand? BTW meinst Du suspend2RAM oder suspend2DISK?
<apricot> suspend2dsk  -  um den aktuellen Zustand mit geöffneten Proggis zu behalten
<jokrebel> apricot: Und nach welcher Aktualisierung wär natürlich auch interessant.
<apricot> da waren mindestens 6 Aktualisierungen vorhandnen...
<jokrebel> apricot: dann setz doch einfach bei System-Einstellungen-Startprogramme…Optionen den Haken für "Automatisch die laufenden Programme beim Abmelden merken"
<jokrebel> …die Du natürlich nicht weiß, _welche_ das waren?
<jokrebel> +t
<apricot> jetzt musste ich grade 'Reset' machen - Maus/Tastatur reagirten nicht mehr. Tastatur Lampen blinkten
<jokrebel> apricot: hier findest Du das eventuell dadurch verpasste: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/01/21/%23ubuntu-de.html
<apricot> danke
<m15k> Wenn eine Datei eine Gruppenberechtigung (rw) hat und meinen user dieser gruppe hinzugefügt habe, sollte mein user die datei doch eigentlich verändern können, oder?
<apricot> kann ich mal den relevanten Teil von 'messages' pasten ?  (Rest von gestern und Start von heute)
<Deem> apricot: btw.. wenn die tastatur lämpchen geblinkt haben, hattest du mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit ne kernelpanic
<apricot> aha - und was sagt mir das ?
<Nalkem> m15k: wenn er auch gerade in der gruppe ist ... 
<m15k> kann ich zu einem zeitpunkt immer nur ein einer gruppe sein?
<Nalkem> m15k: dafuer gibt es den befehl newgrp ... leider weiss ich nicht wie man das bei nautilus einstellt
<Nalkem> m15k: genau weiss ich es nicht, problem ist aber: mit wessen gruppenid wird eine datei gespeichert?
<Deem> apricot: das vermutlich irgendwo ein treiber abgeschmiert ist. es gibt unterschiedliche kernelpanics. genaueres kann dir nur dein log verraten
<apricot> ich guck mal nach...
<m15k> mh
<m15k> Nalkem: das ist natürlich nicht so, wie ich mir da vorgetellt habe :(
<Nalkem> m15k: ich mir, leider, auch nicht .... ich oeffne da immer eine konsole, tippe newgrp gruppenname und oeffne von dort die entsprechende datei
<m15k> Nalkem: momentan habe ich das Problem, dass ich mit einem server (tomcat) in ein verzeichnis schreiben will, was nicht tomcat gehört - also hab ich gedacht, schlau wie ich bin, füge ich tomcat der gruppe, dem das verzeichnis gehört zu und der käse ist gegessen.
<Deem> m15k: du könntest ja einfach für jeden ne schreibberechtigung geben
<m15k> Deem das möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden, weil es sich hier um eine server umgebung handelt
<Nalkem> m15k: und das verzeichnis dem user tomcat geben?
<alamar> Deem hau*
<m15k> Nalkem: joa, das wäre ne idee, oder die gruppe tomcat bekommt das verzeichnis
<m15k> aber 100% zufrieden wäre ich damit nicht ;)
<Deem> m15k: ok. dann ist es eine schlechte idee
<Deem> alamar: was denn? :P
<Nalkem> m15k: ich haette da aber auch gern ne schoenere loesung .. und integration in dateimanagern *g*
<m15k> mh, jetzt hab ich mich gestern der gruppe hinzugefügt
<m15k> und darf kein sudo mehr machen :(
<jokrebel> cu
<apricot> Fehler beim suspend2disk. In pm-suspend.log steht u.a.: /etc/pm/sleep.d/10_grub-common thaw hibernate: success.
<apricot> Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01PulseAudio thaw hibernate:
<apricot> Sessions still open, not unmounting
<HalverHahn> kleineres Problem, aber lästig: die "Anfasser" zum Vergrößern-/Verkleinern von Fenstern sind nur wenige Pixel breit - kaum zu treffeb. Wie vegrößere ich das (Empfindlichkeit) ?
<Fuchs> HalverHahn: mit einer gescheiten Fensterverwaltung, einem gescheiten Theme, oder Du nimmst einfach die Alt Taste
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du irgendwo anfassen
<dadrc> HalverHahn, wenn du Compiz benutzt, kannst du einfach mit Alt und Mittelklick die Fenstergröße ändern
<Guschtel> oder mit alt+rechtsklick in kde
<Fuchs> dadrc: das hat mit compiz nichts zu tun, das kann jede mir bekannte Fensterverwaltung, nur metacity macht Mittel- statt Rechtsklick
<HalverHahn> hab Gnome 
<Fuchs> und compiz uebernimmt das von metacity, wenn es auf Gnome-Kompatibilitaet getrimmt ist
<dadrc> Fuchs, oh.... ok.
<Fuchs> HalverHahn: unter Gnome kannst Du compiz oder metacity haben, aber es spielt keine Rolle, gehen tut es in beiden. 
<HalverHahn> 'gescheite' Fensterverwaltung ????
<Fuchs> HalverHahn: nimm einfach Alt+Mittlere Maustaste
<Fuchs> und mehrere Fragezeichen machen eine Frage nicht fragender, sondern unwichtiger. Und bitte kein Leerzeichen vor Satzzeichen, besten Dank :) 
<HalverHahn> Alr+mittlere Maustaste geht :)
<Fuchs> prima
<HalverHahn> thanks
<HalverHahn> ich hab mir immer einen abgefummelt...
<japlo> hallo
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag ich hab da mal eine Frage ! Gibt es eine möglichkeit das bild einzurücken seitlich ? Hindergrund ist ein Rückpro Bildschirm bei dem 2cm ausen nicht sichtbar sind .
<Deem> IchGuckLive: mal versucht am bildschirm selber einzustellen?
<IchGuckLive> Deem: geht nicht
<IchGuckLive> andersrum gefragt kann ich die leisten(Panel) position beeinflussen Mitten ins bild 
<Deem> IchGuckLive: also mit einer nvidia karte geht das
<IchGuckLive> ich finde da nichts von einrücken deem
<Deem> IchGuckLive: bist du im nvidia X Server Settings?
<IchGuckLive> ja
<Deem> IchGuckLive: unter X Server Display Configuration?
<IchGuckLive> ja
<Deem> da siehtst du ja das position?
<Deem> dort kannst du das einstellen
<Deem> wird in pixeln angegeben, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<IchGuckLive> ok ich spiel damit mal rumm
<IchGuckLive> Danke
<Deem> keind ing
<aboettger>  /msg NickServ identify D7e0vil
<Frickelpit> fail
<Frickelpit> da ist ein neues passwort fällig ;)
<aboettger> aber hallo
<koegs> direkt mal schauen wo er angemeldet ist und das gleich passwort benutzt :)
<aboettger> zu spät =)
<dAnjou> kann ich die bash auto-vervollständigung so einrichten, dass ich die möglichkeiten einzeln durchtabben kann .. wie in irssi die nicks?
<dAnjou> und wenn ja, wie?
<tm> dAnjou: schau dir mal die datei /etc/bash_completion und das verzeichnis /etc/bash_completion./ an, http://ozlabs.org/~jk/docs/bash_completion/
<tm> dAnjou: evtl. weiss einer mehr in ##bash-de 
<tm> +d
<dAnjou> hmm, springt mir jetz nix ins auge
 * dAnjou geht mal nach ##bash-de
<tm> dAnjou: bring etwas geduld mit ;)
<Deem> dAnjou: ich kann mich dran errinern, dass mein chef sowas glaub ich drin hat
<Deem> wenn du mal een kurz wartest geh ich mal rüber und frag ihn
<Deem> eben*
<dAnjou> tm: jojo, ich bin 24/7 on :P
<dAnjou> Deem: jo, hab zeit ;)
<tobago> moin ich habe gestern ein upgrade auf maverick gemacht und heute geht virtualbox-ose nicht mehr:
<tobago> Fehlercode:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<tobago> "modprobe vboxdrv" --> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<dadrc> tobago, da fehlt dir das Kernelmodul für die vbox. Ich würd einfach mal versuchen, virtualbox neu zu installieren. 
<dadrc> wenn das nicht klappt, könnte man dann noch versuchen, das Bauen des Moduls von Hand anzustoßen
<aaaf> hi leute ich scheitere daran meinen dlink router in verbindung mit ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen
<aaaf> wenn ich mich mit dem router verbinde, dann geht nur dns (geht wirklich, habe zufaellige domain namen ausprobiert, liegt also nicht am cache)
<aaaf> aber wenn ich eine der ips pinge oder sonst wie drauf zugreife wird nichts durchgeleitet vom router
<aaaf> route sagt mir aber, dass der router (auch auf dem richtigen interface) die default route hat
<aaaf> wenn ich mich direkt ans kabel modem haenge klappts
<aaaf> hat jemand eine idee?
<tobago> dadrc: hab ich: https://gist.github.com/789676
<dadrc> tobago, das ist jetzt seltsam. dkms hast du aber installiert, oder?
<ppq> aaaf: vielleicht eine einstellung des routers, die das verhindert, vielleicht irgendwas mit der firewall. setz doch mal die routereinstellungen zurück - das geht im webinterface oder mit dem reset knopf am gerät.
<dadrc> tobago, ich seh da gerade was. Der versucht, das neue Modul mit der Config des alten Moduls zu bauen, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<tobago> dadrc: naja er hat's ja versucht mitzuziehen.
<tobago> beim installieren von dkms hat er ja die probleme mit den direktiven gehabt
<tobago> dadrc: woran siehst du das?
<dadrc> na, du willst 3.2.8 installieren und unten steht was von 3.2.6
<aaaf> ppq hm an firewall hab ich noch garnicht gedacht
<aaaf> aber zuruecksetzen der einstellungen wird nicths bringen, der router kam ja grad aus verpackung *g*
<aaaf> ich probiers mal cu
<tobago> dadrc: tatsächlich... du hast die messages genauer gelesen als ich.
<dadrc> Deinstallier mal alles, was mit vbox zu tun hat, mach den Paketcache leer und probier dann, vbox quasi von Grund auf neu zu installieren
<tobago> dadrc: ich mach ein apt-get remove --purge auf alles was mit virtualbox anfängt
<dadrc> tobago, schieb mal, um sicherzugehen, ein apt-get clean hinterher
<jham> gibt es eine moeglichkeit beim mit apache geshareten verzeichnis (mit -Indexes gesetzt) einen trick, der dem browser, welcher einen link zur datei oeffnet, den mime-typ verschweigt oder absichtlich falsch setzt, damit ein "speichern unter" dialog erscheint und das automatische oeffnen verhindert wird?
<koegs> und jetzt unterstreichen sie bitte das wort _ubuntu_ in der frage :)
<hagge_> hallo, ich bin dabei in einem cafe linux zu installieren aufgaben sind natuerlich hauptsaelich das abspielen von musik. mein gedanke ist lubuntu zu nehmen (der rechner ist ein wenig altersschwach...) koennt ihr mir das empfehlen bzw noch ein media-programm empfehlen, dass moeglichst in der anwendung selbsterklaerend ist ?
<jham> :D
<tobago> dadrc: hab ich gemacht. ein aptitude search virtualbox listet noch:
<tobago> pi  virtualbox-ose-dkms
<tobago> dpkg -l | grep virtualbox findet es nicht mehr
<tobago> sieht so aus als wenn da och was hängt...
<dadrc> tobago, und was sagt aptitude, wenn du virtualbox-ose-dkms deinstallieren willst?
<tobago> dadrc: ich wollte das mit apt-get installieren?
<tobago> deinstallieren
<dadrc> macht keinen unterschied
<jham> hagge_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AudioPlayer sieht wie ein guter anfang aus :)
<tobago> dadrc: sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox-ose-dkms
<tobago> Paket virtualbox-ose-dkms ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
<jham> hagge_: wenn es weniger abhaengigkeiten haben soll und intuitit, wuerde ich aus dem bauch heraus listen empfehlen#
<jham> amarok ist wohl eine der umfangreichsten gui-loesungen
<dadrc> tobago, probier es mal bitte mit aptitude, immerhin ist das ja der Meinung, dass das Paket noch installiert ist
<jham> rhythmbox der gnome-pendant dazu (amarok = kde)
<koegs> fürs "winamp-feeling" empfehle ich audacious
<hagge_> ja... bei rhytmbox kriegen 0-8-15 windows-user nen kreislaufzusammenbruch :P
<tobago> dadrc: ja sieht jetzt besser.
<tobago> p   virtualbox-ose-dkms 
<jham> hagge_: je nach dem, was man mit dem player machen moechte
<dadrc> tobago, na dann. Jetzt solltest du eigentlich virtualbox-ose installieren können, der Rest müsste über Abhängigkeiten reingezogen werden
<jham> hagge_: soll es nur abspielen und nicht verwalten, reicht audacious
 * tobago wird jetzt virtualbox-ose nochmal installieren
<jham> hagge_: probiere mal listen aus, fuer den anfang
<hagge_> ist der halbwegs ressourcenschonend ?
<jham> halbwegs
<hagge_> achso, und lubuntu l?uft meint ihr ?
<jham> hagge_: wenn du die rechnerspecs verraetst, wird's einfacher zu antworten :)
<hagge_> atm ist linux mint drauf, aber damit sind wir alle eher unzufrieden
<jham> distribution ist egal. die desktop environment spielt eher eine rolle
<tobago> dadrc: mmh. immer noch: 
<tobago> https://gist.github.com/789676
<tobago> und virtualbox selber schmiesst immer noch den gleichen fehler.
<tobago> schmeisst
<dadrc> ajo, das virtualbox nicht geht, ist klar
<hagge_> hat 1ghz und irgendwas bei 380mb ram
<jham> hagge_: da wird auch xubuntu wie geschmiert laufen
<k1l> hagge_: wenn du den ubuntu-support nutzen möchtest, dann solltest du auch nen ubuntu nehmen :)  und lubuntu ist eher für schwächere systeme gedacht. aber je nach art der hardware muss man noch mehr abspecken
<hagge_> :)
<hagge_> i see
<dadrc> tobago, für mich sieht das aus, als müsstest du versuchen, das alte Modul von Hand zu entfernen
<tobago> dadrc: mah. kannst du mir helfen?
<jham> hagge_: im ernst. und es ist ausgereifter als lxde. wobei mir lxde sympatischer vorkommt.
<dadrc> das würde mit "dkms remove -all vboxdrv" gehen, ich bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher, ob das der richtige Weg ist.
<dadrc> Eine zweite Meinung dazu wär ganz gut
<tobago> hat jemand 'ne meinung zu "dkms remove -all vboxdrv" ?
<hagge_> najut ich werd mal xubuntu draufknallen und mir noch ne uebersicht zu audioplayern schaffen
<hagge_> heut abend muss es laufen aber das pack ich schon :P
<hagge_> danke erstmal
<dadrc> Der Befehl sollte gehen, die Frage ist, ob es der richtige Weg ist, um deinen Fehler loszuwerden
<frank_> moin
<frank_> was muss ich beachten, wenn ich eine bluetooth tastatur/maus benutzen will? Hat jemand erfahrungen?
<tobago> dadrc: scheisse. ich versuch's einfach. wenn's nix wird. kann ich immer noch die sun variante nehmen
<dadrc> ?hcl, frank_ 
<dadrc> äh
<dadrc> ,hcl? frank_ 
<shetlandpony> frank_: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<frank_> hardware compatibility list schaetzungsweise
<frank_> ah ja genau :D
<dadrc> Da sollten zumindest ein paar Erfahrungsberichte bei sein. 
<frank_> dadrc: hab ich schon geschaut, hab aber gerade das henne-ei problem: ich haette gerne eine bluetooth/tastatur mauskombi, bei der der bluetooth receiver schon dabei ist. Von Logitec gibt's so eine maus, hab ich schonmal gesehen 
<frank_> der bluetooth dongle der dabei ist, macht das ganze handling, fuer den pc sieht das ding wie ne ganz normale maus aus
<frank_> keine treiber, keine einstellungen, kein garnichts
<frank_> kenn aber weder das modell noch faellt mir ein sinnvoller begriff fuer google ein
<frank_> q=bluetooth+dongle+alles+zusammen...oder so ;-)
<tobago> dadrc: how can i find out the name of the module for dkms option "-m"
<tobago> dadrc: mmahh.. wie kann ich den modul namen herausfinden?
<dadrc> tobago, sollte vboxdrv heißen
<dadrc> tobago, ansonsten gibt dkms status eine Liste aller bekannten Module aus
<tobago> dadrc: das sind ja ordentlich ein paar... zu den verschiedenen kerneln gibt es auch vboxdrv.
<tobago> dadrc: dkmw remove hat ebenfalls probleme mit den direktiven: https://gist.github.com/789676
<dadrc> tobago, meh. Sorry, da weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Ich würd sagen, mach mal ein Thread im ubuntuusers-Forum auf, das wird doch jetzt recht speziell.
<tobago> dadrc: 
<tobago> o.k.
<matze> Hi, ich benutze Chromium 10 auf Ubuntu 10.10 64bit und seit gestern werden urls nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn ich mit der maus drüber fahre, bisher war es immer so, wenn ich über einen link drüber fahre, wird unten links die url angezeigt. Online finde ich dazu nichts oder suche nach dem Falschen, hat irgend jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> tobago, ich hab gerade folgenden Bug gefunden, der könnte für dich interessant sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/dkms/%2Bbug/250757
<dadrc> matze, keine Daily Builds benutzen
<tipo> matze: schon mal in den changelog gesehen was sich bei der neuen version verändert hat, vlt. wurde die feature ja deaktivert
<matze> dadrc ;) naja läuft sonst ganz fein, ich hatte eher ne einstellung im verdacht, die idee, dass es an den daily builds liegt, ist aber näher liegend
<matze> tipo  nein, mache ich jetzt mal. Danke.
<dadrc> Tjo, wenn man unbedingt Daily Builds einsetzen will, muss man halt mit dem einen oder anderen Bug rechnen. 
<matze> dadrc jap, dem bin ich mir durchaus bewusst ;)  
<matze> nunja, das wird wohl wirklich an dem daily build liegen. Noch ne andere Frage zu chrome bzw. chromium, ich möchte gerne, das er den cache im /var/tmp anlegt , dazu benutze ich den Befehl "/usr/bin/chromium-browser --disk-cache-dir="/var/tmp" %U"   weis jemand ob man das auch direkt im browser einstellen kann, damit der immer so gestartet wird, egal über welche option oder menü man ihn aufruft? Mein Problem ist nämlich, wenn ich den B
<matze> efehl so in Gnome in die Startprogramme schmeiße, dann fliegt der Eintrag wieder raus ohne einen Fehler auszugeben.
<tobago> dadrc: sieht mir nach try&error aus. und irgendwie scheint dann wohl der fglrx driver das problem zu sein?
<dadrc> tobago, nein. Das ist ein dkms-Bug, weiter unten hat auch einer das gleiche Problem mit vbox
<tobago> is ja komisch in /var/lib/dkms/vboxnetflt sind nur sachen von alten kerneln... so wie ich das sehe.
<tipo> matze: gibt es da nicht irgend wo in ~/.config für chromium ein verzeichniss, vlt. lässt sich ja dort was an den startparametern spielen
<claw> wie bekomme ich die original configs von einem programm (in meinem fall apache2) zurück ?
<Deem> claw: neuinstallieren?
<Fuchs> neuinstallieren, wenn mit --purge deinstalliert. Sonst nicht. 
<Fuchs> wenn man Glueck hat ueberschreibt dpkg-reconfigure auch alles
<matze> tipo ja gibt es, aber wie ich das da konkret einstelle ist mir etwas unklar
<tobago> dadrc: jo. /var/lib/dkms/vboxnetflt/3.2.6/source ist 'n symbolischer link auf /usr/src/vboxnetflt-3.2.6 (was es nicht gibt)
<dadrc> Was zumindest erklärt, wieso das eine ungültige Config ist
<tipo> matze: ich habe gerade mal einen blick in die man page geworfen, aber auch da ist nicht weiter zufinden
<h32Lg> hi
<tobago> dadrc: genauso mit /var/lib/dkms/vboxdrv/3.2.6/source -> /usr/src/vboxdrv-3.2.6
<claw> Fuchs also apt-get remove --purge apache2 | apt-get install apache2 ?
<h32Lg> wie bekomme ich auf meiner ubuntu box bind9, meinen dns und den ganzen virtual hosts mist richtig zum laufen? ;D
<Fuchs> claw: in der Theorie: ja
<tobago> dadrc: in /usr/src/ sind nur die version 3.0.8
<claw> mh... bringt leider nicht den gewünschten effekt
<claw> die config ist immernoch im eimer
<Deem> claw: du kannst auch "apt-get purge apache2" benutzen
<tobago> dadrc: jetzt überlege ich, ob ich wie in dem bugreport einfach manuel die folder in /var/lib/dkms/vboxdrv/ rausschmeissen soll?
<Deem> claw: ansonsten, wenn dein apache gelöscht wurde kannst du ja einfach mal in /etc/apache2 schauen ob der ordner noch da ist, bzw ob da noch was drin ist
<dadrc> tobago, tjo, das musst du wissen, ich bin da wie gesagt überfragt. Deshalb sag ich lieber nichts dazu.
<claw> okay hat jetzt geklappt
<claw> hatte ein autoremove vergessen
<claw> und hab /etc/apache2 von hand gelöscht
<claw> kennt sich jemand mit den virtual hosts bei apache2 aus ? ich verzweifele schirr daran
<claw> wäre um etwas hilfe in einem qry sehr dankbar
<apollo13> frag hier…
<Fuchs> schier, und lieber im Kanal als im Query, dort hilft es keinem 
<Fuchs> (ausser Dir) 
<Fuchs> ,apache? claw hat zudem eine gute Erklaerung
<shetlandpony> claw hat zudem eine gute Erklaerung, Apache ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> Fuchs: nunja hier hilfts auch niemandem außer ihm *scnr*
<Fuchs> apollo13: der Kanal hier wird geloggt und bei google u.ae. indexiert. 
<claw> ja habe ich mir auch natürlich schon zu gemüte geführt aber ich glaube ich verstehe da etwas falsch
<claw> also ich würde gerne eine klassische subdomain einrichten die als rootdic /var/www/sub1 hat z.B
<claw> http://pastebin.com/sV4E0umf habe das hier aus der wiki als muster genommen
<apollo13> dyndns und server widersprechen sich irgendwie :þ
<apollo13> und das problem liegt nun wo?
<apollo13> mal abgesehen dass die webmaster email addy so nie gehen wird^^
<Fuchs> sonst noch mit einem Beispiel fuer eine subdomain:  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/examples.html
 * Fuchs muss nun mal los
<claw> apollo13 das is default aus der wiki :P
<h32Lg> wie bekomme ich auf meiner ubuntu box bind9, meinen dns und den ganzen virtual hosts mist richtig zum laufen? ;D
<claw> hab das ganze mal einfach so abgeändert : http://pastebin.com/g2eJnDLX
<KojiroAK> Wenn ich ein Startmedium erstelle und da einen persistenten Bereich mache, werden dann ihm persistenten Bereich die zusätzlichen Pakete installiert?
<KojiroAK> Also die, die man nachträglich installiert.
<apollo13> KojiroAK: schau nach obs nen overlay fs ist oder nur ne homepartition
<claw> und zwar habe ich die file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/triple6 erstellt und dann mit a2ensite aktiviert
<claw> danach dann apache reloaded
<apollo13> zuerst mal willst admin adresse sinnvoll anpassen und serversig abdrehen
<claw> okay apollo13 
<claw> ich bekomme beim starten jetzt auch folgende fehlermeldungen http://pastebin.com/xCGfsDdn
<claw> und triple6.walc.de verweist auch nur /var/www/ 
<apollo13> dort sind keine fehler
<apollo13> und du willst entweder NameVirtualHosts auf * stellen oder deinen Vhost auf *:80
<tobago> dadrc: it helped to remove those old modules.
<tobago> maaaahhhhh
<tobago> dadrc: es half, die alten module zu entfernen
<claw> aha
<claw> okay..
<claw> jetzt funktionierts es
<dadrc> tobago, geht jetzt? gut, wieder was gelernt :)
<tobago> dadrc: 
<claw> danke apollo13 ich nur leider nicht wo das problem lag
<claw> *ich versteh
<apollo13> steht doch eh in den warnings
<tobago> dadrc: kleine frage am rande. habe folgendes gelesen: "sudo m-a update" oder "sudo m-a prepare"... was heisst das?
<dadrc> tobago, m-a ist der module-assistant. Damit kannst du Kernelmodule mehr oder weniger automatisch aus dem Sourcecode bauen lassen
<KojiroAK> apollo13: aufs ist doch ein OverlayFS oder irre ich mich da?
<apollo13> KojiroAK: jupp ist overlayfs
<KojiroAK> apollo13: Dann werden zusätzliche Programme, in den persistente Bereich eines Startmediums installiert. Wenn man einen persistenten Bereich beim erstellen eines Startmediums auswählt.
<apollo13> kA, aber die vermutung liegt nahe
<KojiroAK> apollo13: Aufs war auf / eingehängt und war so gross wie der Bereich den persistent gemacht habe.
<KojiroAK> +ich
<apollo13> wie gesagt, hab aufs noch nie verwendet…
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Ich versuche in Perl Net::SSH::Perl zu nutzen, dazu hab ich die Pakete libnet-ssh-perl und libnet-ssh2-perl installiert, trotzdem bekomme ich den Fehler: Can't locate Net/SSH/Perl.pm. Kommt das nicht in dem Ubuntupaket mit?
<csi-> Hey, wie kann ich den X-Server am starten hindern? Ich möchte ihn bei bedarf einfach per hand starten?
<dadrc> csi-, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<D-Ani> N'Abend
<D-Ani> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man sich die üäö usw. in Ubuntus Empathy richtig darstellen lassen kann?
<mgolisch> ?
<dadrc> Klingt, als müsstest du in den Accountoptionen das Encoding umstellen... gibt leider immer noch viele Clients, die ISO1589xyz benutzen
<DeannaT2> ich nehme an das hat auch irgendwo die zeichencodierung versteckt,  auf freenode brauchst du utf8
<D-Ani> Ja habe mir gestern Ubunut gezogen... Und wenn ich in IRCs unterwegs bin kommen statt äöü immer ?
<dadrc> D-Ani, wenn du IRC länger benutzen willst, würd ich dir stark zu einem "echten" IRC-Client raten
<DeannaT2> ich würde dir x-chat aus den repos empfehlen, und zwar das x-chat, nicht das x-chat gnome
<dadrc> XChat für Gnome, Konversation für KDE
<D-Ani> xChat kenne ich habs auf der anderen Windows Partition... Dachte ich verwende wenn schon vorhanden das Empathy
<Fuchs> Empathy ist auch gut fuer IM, aber IM und IRC ist halt nicht das gleiche
<Fuchs> ,irc? D-Ani 
<shetlandpony> D-Ani, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mgolisch> hm ich find ja pidgin nachwievor besser als empathy
<Fuchs> Du verwendest auch keine Bratpfanne um Pizza zu backen, obwohl es sicher gehen wuerde
<DeannaT2> ich auch
<D-Ani> Das stimmt Fuchs ^^
<C_A_M> moin
<h32Lg> hey, wenn ich unknown host beim anpingen einer domain erhalte aber via /etc/hosts-eintrag die domain richtig am server aufgelöst wird - ist es dann nur noch eine frage der zeit, bis der dns cache global aktuallisiert ist oder muss ich noch eine anpassung vornehmen?
<D-Ani> So nun zu xChat gewechselt und Empathy vom Rechner verbannt
<blacksh33p_> nabend
<JSeann> geht eigentlich webcam per pidgin?
<blacksh33p_> hat schonmal wer mit xmount gearbeitet?
<JSeann> kennt jemand ein git-plugin für netbeans
<frank_> JSeann: keine ahnung, geht bei dir pidgin mit icq?
<JSeann> frank_, ja geht
<frank_> diese gefühlten 25.000 blogposts die alle genaudasselbe sagen, naemlich den hostnamen zu ändern scheinen bei allen leuten zu funktionieren
<frank_> nur nicht bei mir
<JSeann> frank_, unter ubuntu9.10 ging icq nicht unter 10.10 geht icq wieder
<frank_> ich hab 10.10
<JSeann> ui, dann vll mal ein update machen
<frank_> JSeann: Version: 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4.2
<frank_> deine?
<JSeann> frank_, wo hast du das ausgelesen?
<frank_> aptitude show pidgin
<JSeann> Frank, hab ich garnicht installiert ;) ansonsten ist es pidgin 2.7.3
<frank_> JSeann: was hast du nicht installiert?
<JSeann> frank_, aptitude
<frank_> o_O
<frank_> das halt ich für ein gerücht
<JSeann> ich nutze synaptic oder schlicht weg apt-get
<frank_> ach 
<frank_> stimmt
<frank_> bei 10.10 is aptitude rausgeflogen
<JSeann> jup ;)
<frank_> ich find apt-get so umständlich zu bedienen dass ichs mir nie genauer angeschaut hab
<frank_> und apt-get sagt dir als version für pidgin 2.7.3?
<JSeann> frank_, nein, ich habe einfach unter hilfe bei pidgin geschaut
<frank_> achso, moment
<frank_> 2.6.6
<frank_> JSeann: seltsam, ich habe auch 10.10 und mir wird kein update auf 2.7.3 angeboten
<JSeann> frank_, hast du auf 10.10 geupgraded oder neu installiert?
<frank_> neu installiert
<BuZZ-T> frank_: komisch, mir sagt aptitude: Version: 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.2
<frank_> o_O
<frank_> cool :)
<BuZZ-T> 10.10, keine Fremdquellen für pidgin
<frank_> was kann ich jetzt tun um auf 2.7.3 zu kommen?
<JSeann> geh doch einfach auf die pidgin seite , da sollte es ein aktuelles deb geben
<BuZZ-T> frank_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/pidgin
<BuZZ-T> ist auch die aktuelle
<BuZZ-T> frank_: sicher dass du nicht lucid hast: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/pidgin ?
<JSeann> blöd ist, ich bekomme für msn und icq mittels proxy ein verbindung hin aber für jabber klappt es nicht über den proxy
<hudo> mit welchem OCR kann ich Text aus PNG oder JPG erhalten?
<dadrc> hudo, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung_%28OCR%29
<hudo> dadrc, da bin ich grad dabei
<hudo> wills mal mit cuneiform probieren
<technikfreak> hi wo kann ich die ordner finden die man per apt-get installiert
<sash_> man installiert keine ordner per apt-get
<Frickelpit> per apt-get installiert man keine ordner
<sash_> aber der ordner, in dem die heruntergeladenen archive landen, ist /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Wolfsherz> ordner werden per apt-get nicht installiert
<sash_> wenn du das meintest
<technikfreak> äh sorry ich habe mich falsch asugedrückt
<technikfreak> ich wollte die xforms library installieren
<technikfreak> jetzt hab ich das via apt-get installiert
<technikfreak> und nun möchte ich wissen wo die library liegt
<sash_> dpkg -L 
<technikfreak> sash_, vielen dank genauso was brauch ich
<hudo> cuneiform bringt lauter Fehler http://pastebin.com/kQcqbbdN
<D-Ani> Weiß jemand der anwesenden welchen Client ich zum Streamen von Musik usw. für unseren IceCast Server verwenden kann? Hab auf Windows SAM Broadcaster, aber irgendwie finde ich nichts für Linux ausser DJPlay aber kein Plan wie das gehen soll so ganz ohne Zugangsdatenabfrage usw -.- Sorry mein zweiter Tag mit Ubuntu ^^
<k1l> D-Ani: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetradio
<claw> weiß jemand wie man die locales in der shell ändern kann ? würde gerne meinen server auf de_DE umstellen
<k1l> claw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable
<D-Ani> Danke gleich mal nachschauen
<PBeck> hi
<bekks> moin
<hudo> hat jemand Erfahrung mit OCR
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<hudo> cuneiform bringt lauter Fehler http://pastebin.com/kQcqbbdN
<hudo> tesseract bringt auch nix
<Frickelpit> wäre schlimm wenn nicht ;)
<bekks> "bringt nichts" ist keine mir bekannte Meldung.
<hudo> bekks, ergebnisdatei enthaelt nicht ansatzweise den Text
<bekks> Hast Du die tessaract Doku schon gelesen?
<hudo> bekks, alles nicht, die man dazu schon, braucht zb .tif als Eingang
<bekks> Nunja, man kann ja auch diverse Dinge bei der Erkennung einstellen. Du solltest nicht nur das lesen, was Du für wichtig hälst.
<hudo> ist das ein problem wenn ich von firefox ein screenshot mache, das wird ja default-maessig als png abgespeichert, und danach in tif umwandle ?
<bekks> Ich kann meine Screenshots als was auch immer speichern ;)
<bekks> Und warum jagt man Screenshots durch eine Texterkennung?
<bekks> Du wisst schon, dass das ziemlich sinnlos ist, oder? ;)
<hudo> warum ?
<BuZZ-T> gibt es ein Plugin/eine Einstellung für Pidgin mit dem Pidgin ICQ Transport Accounts als ICQ erkennt, und nicht als XMPP?
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Das weiß google bestimmt :)
<bekks> hudo: Schau Dir mal die Auflösung an der "Bilder" an...
<bekks> hudo: Die ist noch schlechter als die eines schlechten Faxgeräts.
<BuZZ-T> bekks: möglich, der google weiß viel... mir verrät ers nur grad nicht
<japlo77> hi
<b34bb> :)
<Lufti_oO> Wie bekomme ich heraus, was meine RAM-Riegel für Werte haben, ohne den PC aufzuschrauben?
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Gar nicht.
<BuZZ-T> Lufti_oO: was für "Werte"?
<Lufti_oO> nichtmal speichertakt?
<hdp> Datenblatt des Herstellers lesen.
<Lufti_oO> ich kenne ja nichtmal den Hersteller ;D
<k1l> lshw spuckt ein bischen aus
<arl4223> Moin womit macht ihr eine pre-boot-encryption auf euren Rechnern? Truecrypt wie unter Windows geht ja nciht soweit ich weiß oder?
<bekks> arl4223: Wieso sollte das nicht gehen?
<bekks> arl4223: Schau Dir mal genau an, was die truecrypt homepage so sagt.
<k1l> ,truecrypt? dann weisst du falsch arl4223 
<shetlandpony> dann weisst du falsch arl4223, TrueCrypt ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt - Weitere Infos im query ...
<arl4223> ok war mein letzter stand
<arl4223> danke
<Lufti_oO> k1l, hat geholfen. Takt is drin ;)
<k1l> Lufti_oO: ich weiss aber nicht, ob das nur der aktuell benutzte takt oder der mögliche takt der riegel ist. also wie zuverlässig das ganze ist
<BuZZ-T> okay, ich hab nichts zu dem Icon von XMPP-Transport Accounts gefunden, höchstens "custom icons", das wird aber den Avatar betreffen
<BuZZ-T> nicht das Protokollsymbol
<BuZZ-T> jemand ne Idee?
<bekks> Was genau ist denn das Problem dabei?
<k1l> einfach zum icq direkt verbinden :)
<soc> hi
<soc> ich würde gerne ein dvd auf der festplatte abspeichern
<BuZZ-T> pidgin zeigt wenn man Accounts ausklappt ein Protokollsymbol an, ICQ, XMPP, whatever. Bei ICQ Accounts über XMPP-Transports ist dieses Symbol allerdings XMPP, nicht ICQ 
<k1l> soc: schau mal ins wiki
<bekks> soc: man dd :)
<soc> ohne komprimierung, dafpr aber in irgendeinem vernünftigen container, also nich einfach die 15 dateien rumlieben
<soc> rumliegenb
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Und WAS genau ist das Problem dabei?
<k1l> BuZZ-T: ja, weil es ein xmmp transport ist
<soc> was für ein werkzeug gibt es dafür?
<bekks> soc: man dd lesen...
<BuZZ-T> naja, gajim erkennt zB dass es eigentlich ein ICQ Account ist und zeigt das ICQ Symbol dafür an, das hätte ich bei pidgin auch gerne
<k1l> BuZZ-T: verbinde dich direkt zu icq, so bekommst du das oscar protokoll und das entsprechende symbol
<soc> bekks: ähm sicher nich :-)
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Was genau ist das Problem - garantiert NICHT irgendein Symbol.
<BuZZ-T> wieso garantiert nicht?
<b34bb> soc: willst du ein image oder den inhalt der dvd haben?
<bekks> Weil das Symbol scheissegal ist?
<soc> inhalt der dvd
<soc> am besten mkv o. ä.
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Was genau ist dein Problem damit, dass es XMPP Transport ist, wenn es funktioniert?
<b34bb> was ist auf der dvd drauf?(film, musik, daten...)
<soc> meinetwegen auch avi ... aber hauptsache nicht diese zig dateien auf der festplatte
<soc> b34bb: dvd-film
<BuZZ-T> dir ist es egal, aber ich hab gefragt. Aber is ja okay, wenn keiner ne Idee dazu hat
<BuZZ-T> ich hab halt von Leuten ICQ und XMPP Accounts und würde gerne auf einen Blick erkennen welcher das ist
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Und du antwortest nicht auf die Frage...
<b34bb> DVDs rippen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de <http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVDs_rippen> soc: wenn du gegoogelt oder mit sonstwas gesucht hättest wäre das als erstes gekommen
<soc> mhhh irgendwie steht bei allen tools mehr oder weniger dabei, dass sie video und audio neu kodieren ...
<bekks> Ja, machen sie.
<bekks> Wie soll das auch anders gehen.
<soc> was spricht bei heutigen festplattengrößen dagegen die mpeg-transportströme einfach in einen vernünftigen container zu packen?
<soc> bekks: einfach die daten übernehmen?
<k1l> soc: dann mach doch nen image
<bekks> Was genau spricht dagegen, das Zeug bei gleicher Qualität wesentlich platzsparender zu speichern?
<k1l> das kannst du auch so abspielen
<soc> dann hab ich den ganzen menümist
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Den wolltest Du auch haben, weil du ein komplettes Image haben wolltest.
<soc> bekks: ich wollte kein image haben
<soc> das hab ich weiter oben gesagt
<b34bb> soc: aber wieso willst du den film nicht einfach neu kodieren?
<bekks> b34bb: Weil der dann zu wenig Platz belegt ;)
<b34bb> -.-
<soc> b34bb: weil es einfach unnötig zeit dauert und ich bei den heutigen festplattengrößen keinen gewinn sehe dvds _nochmal_ zu komprimieren
<b34bb> also willst du um ein paar minuten zu sparen lieber 4,1GB auf deiner platte haben als 700MB???
<b34bb> das check ich nicht
<soc> ähm ja?
<b34bb> warum?
<soc> dvd haben eh nicht die superqualität, da werd ich jetzt nicht hingehen und einfach _nochmal_ komprimieren
<b34bb> du hast keine quali-verlust und das dauert ohne scheiß nur n paar minuten länger, die zeit wirst du ja haben wenn du auch die zeit hast ewig nach ner metode zu suchen die unnötig ist?
<b34bb> also wenn du das konvertieren gestartet hättest als du angefangen hast zu fragen obs auch ohne kodieren geht hättest du den zeitverlust jetzt wahrscheinlich schon eingespart
<soc> b34bb: äh doch? ich finde es total unnötig zeug das komprimiert ist neu zu komprimieren, zumal die tools dann meist noch ganz eigene ideen habane zum "optimieren"
<hudo> waere jemadn so nett mal ein Bild mit OCR zu bearbeiten? Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie/wo ich das Bild hochladen kann. Glaube pastebin ist ja nur fuer text
<b34bb> hudo: googel mal bilder hochladen
<DeannaT2> ,OT? hudo
<shetlandpony> hudo: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel> hudo: http://pickhost.eu/
<hudo> DeannaT2, das ist nicht OT, ich versuche die ganze Zeit mit irgendwelchen OCR den Text aus dem Bild zu extrahieren, aber vielleicht liegts ja am Bild selber dass es nicht geht. IMO ist Bildqualitaet ganz gut
<DeannaT2> oh sry
<hudo> jokrebel, gibts nix wo man einfach hochladen kann ohne viel anmelden/registrieren ?
<b34bb> bilder hochladen - Ecosia <http://ecosia.org/search.php?q=bilder+hochladen&amp;addon=opensearch>
<b34bb> eins davon wird schon funktionieren
<hudo> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h4nt-1.png
<hudo> waere jemadn so nett mal ein Bild mit OCR zu bearbeiten? http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h4nt-1.png 
<bekks> ,OT? hudo 
<shetlandpony> hudo: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<b34bb> hudo: mhm warum tippst dus nicht einfach ab? sieht nicht so aus als würde das mehr als 5 min dauern...
<bekks> copy und paste reicht da ...
<hudo> b34bb, weil die Sachen als Bild in einer html Seite sind ;)
<hudo> bekks, c&p reciht natuerlich nicht
<bekks> Das bisschen Code hättest du schon 30x abtippen können...
<hudo> bekks, das ist natuerlich nur ein Auszug
<apollo13> dumme frage, warum sollten wir dir das tun?
<bekks> 30 davon hättest du bereits abtippen können...
<apollo13> bekks: das ist ne komische sprache, ich glaub nicht, dass man sowas überhaupt will
<hudo> bekks, ich wollte eigentlich mal das mit OCR machen, aber anscheinend gehts wohl nicht
<apollo13> klar geht das mit ocr
<k1l> hudo: da du kein wirkliches support problem hast, sondern eher einen workaround für deine hausarbeit suchst. verschieben wir das mal ins OT.
<apollo13> so ich bin dahin
<bekks> hudo: Du kriegst es nicht hin - "gehen" tut das.
<hudo> apollo13, dann machst doch und sag mir wie es gemacht hast
<bekks> hudo: Du darfst die Doku von $OCR-Programm auch selbst lesen, wie ich eingangs erwähnte...
<apollo13> hudo: morgen, jetzt gehts zum bier
<hudo> bekks, ja liegt es an den programmen oder am Bild selbst
<bekks> Am User.
<hudo> am user sowieso
<hudo> wenn ichs wuesste wuerd ich hier ja nicht fragen
<bekks> Ja dann lies doch die Doku...
<bekks> Und nicht nur das aus der Doku, was du für wichtig hälst.
<hudo> bekks, doku gelesen
<b34bb> hudo: welches programm hast du denn versucht?
<bekks> Vollständig? Glaube ich nicht.
<k1l> hudo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung_(OCR)  und jetzt gehst du erstmal lesen und kommst dann mit konkreten problemen zurück
<gschwepp> Hast du die Doku verstanden? hudo 
<hudo> b34bb cuneiform, das bringt aber bei meinem beispiel fehlermeldung
<b34bb> OCRFeeder › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de <http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OCRFeeder>
<b34bb> alternative
<bekks> hudo: Dann nimm ein anderes.
<b34bb> bzw poste doch mal die fehlermeldung
<bekks> b34bb: Hat er schon.
<b34bb> ok, jhab ich wohl überlesen, sry
<bekks> Das Ding fliegt mit einem double free in der glibc auseinander. Auf gut deutsch: Schlag den Maintainer, dass der sowas in ein .deb quetscht.
<hudo> cuneiform bringt lauter Fehler http://pastebin.com/kQcqbbdN
<bekks> Wenn es selbst kompiliert ist - change user. :)
<k1l> btw gibts ne online erkennung, die das 1a macht. aber das soll er sich selber googlen wenn er schon zu faul ist die hausaufgaben selber zu machen
<bekks> Und wenn man die Fehlermeldung lesen würde, könnte das auch bedeuten, dass der RAM defekt ist...
<hudo> klart
<bekks> "klart" heisst was?
<hudo> ram ist auch bei andern leuten kaputt, lol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1520330
<bekks> Ok, dann viel Spass beim Problem selbst lösen.
<hudo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cuneiform-linux/+bug/672540
<hudo> wieviel brauchst noch ?
<bekks> Von Dir? Nichts. Du bekommst von mir keinerlei Support mehr :)
<gschwepp> hudo: die fütternde Hand zu beissen ist immer schlecht. Es gibt da einen "Spruch" den man in unfreundlicheren Channels sofort bekommt: RTFM! :)
<Wolfsherz> hallo, vielleicht kann jemand helfen. nach einem update und neustart hat das init-skript für apache2 (/etc/init.d/apache2) nur noch null byte. dafür gibts dann, wie aus dem nichts, ein anderes init-skript (apache2.1). ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, dass service apache2 start/stop/restart etc. nicht mehr geht... ich muss dann jedes mal die apache2.1 in apache2 umbenennen... was ist da los?
<C_A_M> nabend
<b34bb> ,frag? C_A_M
<shetlandpony> C_A_M: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bekks> b34bb: Entspann Dich mal...
<Wolfsherz> b34bb: vielleicht wollte C_A_M nur nett sein?
<b34bb> da ich ihn noch nie hier gesehen hatte dacht ich er hätte vllt ne frage, und die info ist ja auch keine aufforderung sondern nur ein hinweis
<C_A_M> ich habe mit gksudo nautilus eine Warnung im terminal http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399696/  ich bin halt gut erzogen und begrüße beim betreten eines raumes meine mitmenschen und wie ich mich im chat zu verhalten habe weis ich auch ich supporte seit fast 2 jahren im joomlachat
<dAnjou> Wolfsherz: einfach den apache neuinstallieren (vorher configs sichern)
<Wolfsherz> dAnjou: da kann man nichts anderes machen? ist ein produktiver server
<bekks> C_A_M: Und? Das ist eine Warnung. Weitermachen ohne Meldung. :P
<dAnjou> Wolfsherz: sorry, nich zu ende gelesen *schäm*
<bekks> gksu auf einem SERVER?
<bekks> Ok. EOS.
<C_A_M> nein auf ubuntu 10.10
<dAnjou> bekks: es ist Wolfsherzs server
<bekks> Wolfsherz: Passiert das bei jedem Neustart?
<bekks> Wolfsherz: Oder nur nach Apache Updates?
<Wolfsherz> bekks: ich starte den server nur nach apt-upgrade neu... (auch wenn das nicht immer nötig ist), so dass ein update von apache wohl naheliegt.
<C_A_M> wollte halt nur sicher sein das es nix schlimmes ist
<bekks> Wolfsherz: Ich starte den Server selbst bei Kernelupdates nicht dauernd neu ;)
<Wolfsherz> bekks: naja, was heißt schon dauernd... 1x im monat also ca.
<Wolfsherz> es ist ein 10.04 server
<b34bb> C_A_M: die meldung kommt bi mir auch immer wieder, ich hatte noch keine proleme damit :)
<b34bb> *bei
<Fuchs> C_A_M: ist ein dbus Pfad, den die Gnome-Sitzung an sich erzeugen sollte. Laeuft eine Gnome-Sitzung? 
<Fuchs> C_A_M: wenn ja: kann daran liegen, dass Du gksu verwendest. So oder so kannst Du es ignorieren, da geht nur ein dbus Aufruf ins Leere
<Wolfsherz> bekks: dennoch, ein update des apache darf doch nicht das init-skript auf null byte setzen.
<bekks> Wolfsherz: Dann schau Dir halt das Log deiner Paketverwaltung an.
<Wolfsherz> bekks: das ist mal eine idee, bin ich nicht drauf gekommen. wo finde ich das?
<bekks> Unter /var/log ? :)
<bekks> Du als Admin solltest das wissen...
<Fuchs> /var/log/dpkg.log*  ueblicherweise 
<Wolfsherz> bekks: das dort die logs liegen ist mir klar ;) ich habe aber noch nie in das log der paketverwaltung geschaut.
<Fuchs> und die Datei /etc/init.d/apache2 gehoert nach wie vor zu dem Paket. Kann es sein, dass Du das Original editiert hattest? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja sollte beim Update eine Frage kommen, wie Du vorgehen moechtest. Und je nach dem, was Du da so antwortest, kann so etwas passieren
<C_A_M> aha, danke, die meldung habe ich beim kopieren eines ordners ins /var/www bekommen
<C_A_M> was eine gnome-sitzung ist weis ich leider noch nicht
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: nein, die datei habe ich nie angepackt...
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: und beim update kam auch keine frage ob ich ein original behalten möchte oder ähnliches
<Fuchs> Interessantes Verhalten
<Fuchs> darf ich mal   apt-cache policy apache2.2-common   in einem pastebin haben? 
<Wolfsherz> ja, zumal es nun schon 3 mal passiert ist. /etc/init.d/apache2 auf null byte, apache2.1 mit irgendeinem alten datum neu
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: einen moment
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/RtFpmMMa
<Fuchs> komisch
<Fuchs> mal auf launchpad als bug melden
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs: das habe ich noch nicht gemacht... keinen account dort
<Wolfsherz> ich habe jetzt chmod 550 auf das apache2-skript gesetzt. das sollte in zukunft schützen...
<bekks> Wieso sollte das "schützen"?
<Wolfsherz> bekks: dass die datei wieder durch irgendetwas auf 0 byte gesetzt wird.
<bekks> Es wird nicht helfen :)
<bekks> Weil das wohl durch die Paketverwaltung passiert, die als root läuft, und den kümmert es nicht wirklich, welche Dateirechte eine Datei hat, die ihm gehört.
<Wolfsherz> worauf stützt sich deine annahme?
<b34bb> wenn du irgendwas mit sudo apt-get oder so machst schützt auch chmod 550 die datei nicht
<Wolfsherz> gut, wenn es die paketverwaltung ist... ich habe evtl logrotate in verdacht
<bekks> logrotate?
<bekks> Wieso das? :D
<Fuchs> wegen dem .1 suffix vielleicht, das relativ logrotate-typisch ist? 
<Wolfsherz> genau
<Fuchs> gut, wget macht es auch
<Fuchs> aber beides ist aehnlich unrealistisch, von daher spielt es auch keine Rolle
<bekks> Das könnte man ja durch die Prüfung der Konfiguration von logrotate verifizieren.
<Wolfsherz> ich habe in logrotate zunächst compress eingeschaltet, der dateiname dürfte dann demnächst wohl .1.gz sein
<bekks> Prüf doch einfach die Konfiguration.
<Wolfsherz> dann hätte ich den beweis. ich kann in meiner logrotate so keine fehler feststellen
<Wolfsherz> nein, logrotate kommt nicht in frage.
<Wolfsherz> danke für eure hilfe soweit, ich mache morgen daran weiter.
<fr0nk_> moin
<fr0nk_> weiß einer was an dieser syntax falsch ist? sie soll alle versteckten ordner, also die mit einem "." beginnen woanders hinkopieren
<fr0nk_> find . -iname ".*" -type d -exec cp -r {} "/pfad/zum/ziel" \;
<bekks> Was ist denn der Fehler, der gemeldet wird?
<fr0nk_> ergebnis ist, es werden alle dateien in dem verzeichnis in den zielordner kopiert, komplett abstrus
<b34bb> ist punkt nicht auch platzhalter?
<bekks> In regulären Ausdrücken schon.
<fr0nk_> interesant ist, ein paar der versteckten Ordner kommen an, aber nicht alle. Hab den Kopiervorgang allerdings auch abgebrochen
<bekks> Also kamen nicht alle an.
<bekks> Was möchtest Du da eigentlich tun? :)
<jokrebel> .oO( warum sind nicht alle Dateien kopiert worden, obwohl ich erst kurz vor Ende abgebrochen habe? HÄ? )
<fr0nk_> bekks: ich wollte eigentlich nur alle versteckten Ordner meines homedirs wegsichern 
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? fr0nk_ 
<shetlandpony> fr0nk_, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<Tiefflieger> fr0nk_: die Lösung kenne ich nicht, aber versuch erst mal, den Befehl 
<Tiefflieger> find . -iname ".*" -type d
<Tiefflieger> so abzuändern, daß er nur die gewünschten Verzeichnisse findet
<BuZZ-T> fr0nk_: statt ".*" musst du glaub ich "./.[^.]*" nehmen
<fr0nk_> Tiefflieger: hab ich ja bevor ich -exec angehängt hab :) gibt tatsächlich nur die gewünschten verzeichnisse aus
<bekks> --maxdepth=1 (untested)
<Fuchs> BuZZ-T: nicht wirklich, find nimmt standardmaessig .* nicht als regulaeren Ausdruck
<dAnjou> -iname nimmt keine regex
<dAnjou> fr0nk_: evtl. matcht ".*" auch .
<BuZZ-T> ja, es matched ./*
<BuZZ-T> und ja, / in -iname geht nicht...
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: deine regex war auch - sorry - müll
<BuZZ-T> hehe, ja. ich überleg grad wie's ging, komm nich drauf...
<dAnjou> "^\..+"
<dAnjou> evtl
<BuZZ-T> hm ja, meine Regex war *fast* richtig
<BuZZ-T> ".[^.]*" ist es
<BuZZ-T> / braucht man gar nicht
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: wieso darf da nur n punkt am anfang sein?
<dAnjou> und in der mitte nich?
<BuZZ-T> nur an zweiter Position nicht
<BuZZ-T> sonst würde er . auch matche
<BuZZ-T> n
<BuZZ-T> allerdings matched er Dateien ohne Punkt am Anfang mit ".*" bei mir auch nicht, nur eben .
<dAnjou> dann is deine regex immer noch falsch
<fr0nk_> btw, hab spasseshalber mal  cp -r ~/.* . probiert
<fr0nk_> endet auch in einem wilden kopieren der dateien
<Tiefflieger> fr0nk_: versuch mal, wie bekks vorschlug, folgendes: 
<Tiefflieger> find . -maxdepth 1  -type d -name ".*"
<BuZZ-T> dAnjou: warum?
<BuZZ-T> dAnjou: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/324567/
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: -iname nimmt keine regex
<BuZZ-T> dazu sei noch erwähnt:
<BuZZ-T> $ ls -a
<BuZZ-T> .  ..  test  .test
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: führst du das so in ner ubuntu bash aus?
<dAnjou> du musst punkte escapen
<dAnjou> mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass -iname immer noch keine regex nimmt
<Tiefflieger> oder daß es nicht an dem find Ausdruck liegt.
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: und find matcht auch nicht auf den ganzen pfad, sondern nur auf den namen
<dAnjou> es gibt dann den ganzen pfad aus
<fr0nk_> Tiefflieger: endet immernoch im kopieren der dateien wenn ich --exec cp... anhaenge, obwohl find . -maxdepth 1  -type d -name ".*" selbst nur die ordner findet 
<fr0nk_> sehr seltsam
<Tiefflieger> wie gesagt, dann ist der find Ausdruck nicht das Problem
<fr0nk_> ja aber --exec cp -r {} /pfad/zum/ziel/
<fr0nk_> sieht auch harmlos aus
<jokrebel_> hopala - re
<dAnjou> fr0nk_: das hier ging bei mir -> find ~ -maxdepth 1 -regex "^\./\..+" -type d -exec cp -r "{}" ~/pfad/ \;
<Tiefflieger> zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, daß ich nicht weiß, wie exec funktioniert bzw was es macht
<dAnjou> Tiefflieger: wendet einen befehl auf die ergebnisse an. {} ist dabei das jeweilige ergebnis und zwar nicht escapet
<jokrebel_> eigentlich wollt ich BuZZ-T auf seinen defekten Punkt hinweisen, der ständig ein ENTER auslöst.
<BuZZ-T> ?
<Fuchs> oeh
<Fuchs> also  find . -iname ".*" -type d -maxdepth 1   tut hier _haargenau_ das, was es sollte. 
<jokrebel_> ,enter? BuZZ-T
<shetlandpony> BuZZ-T: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Fuchs> sowohl unter bash wie auch zsh 
<Tiefflieger> dAnjou: thx, das ist dann aber was anderes, als der befehl "exec", oder?
<Fuchs> es listet alle Verzeichnise im aktuellen Verzeichnis auf, die mit . beginnen. 
<fr0nk_> dAnjou: danke, auch wenn bei mir ~ als homedir nicht ging
<dAnjou> Tiefflieger: -exec is ne option von find
<fr0nk_> cd und anschließend im find . statt ~ ging dann
<Tiefflieger> d
<Tiefflieger> sorry
<Tiefflieger> dAnjou: ja, und die hat nix zu tun mit dem Befehl exec, oder?
<dAnjou> kp
<BuZZ-T> jokrebel_: achso. ja, verstanden
<fr0nk_> danke euch nochmal :) bin mal unterwegs
<BuZZ-T> Fuchs: sry, ich muss nochmal kurz drauf rumreiten. :) Bei mir ist dann nämlich auch . sprich das aktuelle Verzeichnis dabei. Und dass er dann alle Dateien nimmt ist ja logisch
<Fuchs> BuZZ-T: liesse sich mit tail oder sed wegoptimieren
<jokrebel_> BuZZ-T: Danke. (Hier gibt jede neu Zeile im Chat einen Ton - da ist es ärgerlich wenn ich nach 10 "Beeps" rüberwechsel weil ich denke sonst den Anschluss zu verlieren um dann festzustellen, dass jemand die Entertaste mit dem Satzendepunkt verwechselt hat ;-)
<dAnjou> jokrebel_: is eigtl. dein problem
<Tiefflieger> Habe nun selber eine Frage: Ich würde gerne ähnlich wie in http://www.semicomplete.com/blog/geekery/xvfb-firefox.html dargestellt automatisiert Screenshots von Webseiten machen. Nur die beiden vorletzten Befehle funktionieren nicht. Wie kann ich auf dem DISPLAY=:1 ein Firefox Fenster öffnen und eine Webseite laden? "man firefox" geht nicht, googlen nach "firefox --remote" war auch erfolglos
<Tiefflieger> btw, die Screenshots zeigen einfach nur einen leeren Desktop
<jokrebel_> dAnjou: schon komisch das dann sogar das Pony extra einen Befehl dafür kennt :-P
<Tiefflieger> Zusammengefaßt: Wie kann ich Firefox von einer Konsole aus steuern und wo kann ich das nachlesen?
<jokrebel_> Tiefflieger: firefox -help brint ein paar Infos.
<Tiefflieger> jokrebel_: danke, aber wirklich ausführlich ist die Hilfe nicht :-/ Habs mit folgendem Befehl versucht, Xvfb läuft auf :1
<Tiefflieger> firefox --no-remote --display=:1 http://google.de &
<Tiefflieger> DISPLAY=:1 import -window root bla.png
<Tiefflieger> aber der Screenshot ist immer noch leer
<Tiefflieger> bzw er zeigt nur den normalen Desktop
<Moritz> hey, ich muss gerade GLIB compilieren. Leider bricht das Compilieren immer mit dem Fehler "You must have either have gettext support in your C library, or use the
<Moritz> *** GNU gettext library." ab. Google sagt, ich solle den Befehl rm make/config.cache && make benutzen, da irgend ein Wert im Cache falsch sei. Leider kommt dann "rm: Entfernen von ?make/config.cache? nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<Moritz> Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das nun doch noch compilieren kann?
<bekks> Warum musst du glib selbst bauen?
<Moritz> bekks, ich habe es auf deren seite nur als quellcode gefunden und da ich es für screem in 2.26 oder höher brauche musste ich den quellcode nehmen
<dadrc> also, ich weiß ja nicht, was du da machst, aber hier ist Version: 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 installiert
<bekks> :P
<Moritz> okay welches paket muss ich denn dafür installieren?
<bekks> aptitude search glib
<bekks> Da das eine Library ist, liegt es nahe, nach "libglib" zu schauen :)
<dadrc> bekks, sollten wir ihm sagen, dass er die Header auch braucht?
<bekks> Och, das wird er dann schon merken ;)
<dadrc> Ok
<bekks> Die Header braucht er eigentlich ja nicht.
<dadrc> Ich hab da so ein Gefühl, was das angeht.
<bekks> ;)
<Moritz> jaja habe es mittlerweile auch schon selber rausgefunden ;) 
<Moritz> es ist ja wunderschön, dass es immer so herrlich nahe liegt alles. Aber wenn man eig. nen anderes programm installieren wollte und dann über 3 probleme stolpert, die man auch noch lösen muss, dann passiert es (mir) zumindest, dass man sowas im eifer des gefechts überliest bzw. nicht drandenkt das "lib" davorzusetzen. sorry dafür
<k1l> wenn du das jetzt noch behälst, hat es sich ja schon fast gelohnt :)
<Moritz> ich geb mein bestes ;)
<bekks> Was ist "screem"? :)
<Moritz> webeditor
<bekks> aha.
<Moritz> html editor
<bekks> Was kann der, was vim nicht kann?
<Fuchs> bekks: das im OT Kanal diskutieren :> 
<bekks> ;)
 * Tiefflieger findet bekks grad doppelt so sympatisch
<jokrebel> .oO( was war jetzt das schon wieder? )
<jokrebel> gn8
<duelle> Hallo, ich habe seit einigen Tagen Probleme mit ndiswrapper unter Ubuntu 10.10 .. die Treiber werden scheinbar nicht immer richtig geladen - somit funktioniert mein WLAN USB stick nur sporadisch.
<bekks> Welchen WLAN-Chipset hast Du denn da, dass Du ndiswrapper brauchst?
<bekks> Und wie manifestiert sich dieses "scheinbar nicht richtig geladen"?
<duelle> bekks: Ich habe einen Fritz WLAN USB Stick 1.1 chipsatz ist TNETW1450
<duelle> bekks: Da gibt es massig infos drüber - habe es auch geschafft ihn zum laufen zu bringen - doch irgendwas passiert da, dass er manchmal erst nach Ausführen eines Skriptes wieder läuft
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fritz!wlan_usb_stick
<bekks> So wie ich das lese, funktioniert das Teil auch ohne ndiswrapper.
<duelle> bekks: Ich habe es probiert, aber ohne passierte bei mir überhaupt nichts ... ich bin ja froh, dass er läuft ... zumindest meistens
<duelle> bekks: Ich habe auch den Tipp unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fritz!wlan_usb_stick#Keine-automatische-Verbindung-nach-Systemstart versucht - aber das hat auch nicht weitergeholfen
<k1l> duelle: ndiswrapper ist eher plan b. wenn er nativ läuft wäre es besser
<shetlandpony> duelle's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dk7uv5 | FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<duelle> k1l: Das habe ich auch gelesen - aber in der Anleitung steht, dass der native Treiber seit kernel-version xy nicht mehr funktioniert
<bekks> Zeit, sich einen neuen Stick zu kaufen ;)
<duelle> bekks: Die Sache ist ja, dass er (sogar recht gut) funktioniert ... wenn er denn einmal läuft^^
<duelle> bekks: Meistens läuft er von Anfang an - manchmal muss ich mehrfach das Skript (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399699/) ausführen... Irgendwann kommt dann die Meldung, dass das device disconnected ist - und dann ist er auch da und läuft
<duelle> also muss es doch irgendwas mit diesem Kernelmodul ndiswrapper auf sich haben oder irre ich mich da?
<bekks> das kannst du mit "dmesg" nachsehen, wenn die Verbindung wegfliegt, und bevor du dein Script benutzt.
<duelle> bekks: Habe da auch schonmal reingeschaut ... aber ich kann noch keine Regel dafür finden, wann er läuft und wann nicht
<duelle> Will damit sagen, dass es nichts nachvollziehbares gibt, wann es geht und wann nicht - scheint zufällig zu sein irgendiwe
<duelle> Oder mir fehlt an irgendeiner Stelle der Durchblick - daher frage ich ja hier
<bekks> Ich bleibe bei "kauf einen vernünftigen stick" :)
<fellbuendel> duelle: Wenn sich da nix gravierendes geändert hat, ist es normales Verhalten, dass der nach dem Einstecken drei oder vier Minuten nicht geht und dann problemlos
<duelle> fellbuendel: Auch wenn er von Anfang an eingesteckt ist?
<duelle> Den Zeitfaktor habe ich noch garnicht bedacht
<fellbuendel> liegt an der "Selbstinstallierfunktion" für Windows - der Stick meldet sich beim System erstmal als Datenträger mit den Installationsdateien drauf und Windows-Autostart, nach ein paar Minuten gibt er das auf und wird zum wlan-Stick... der Windows-Treiber kann das unter Windows unterbinden, über den ndis-wrapper nicht mehr
<fellbuendel> von daher: Ja, der bleibt auch drei oder vier Minuten nach boot erstmal ein Datenträger, und die usb-Sachen werden relativ spät im Systemstart eingeschaltet
<duelle> fellbuendel: Das mit dem Datenträger habe ich auch gelesen - aber bei mir nie einen Datenträger entdecken können
<fellbuendel> der wird auch nicht automatisch gemountet und aus irgend einem Grund von den Mountwerkzeugen der Dateimanager nicht erkannt - frag mich nicht, warum... von Hand mounten geht, wenn man schnell genug ist, dann bleibt der Stick auch über die Minuten raus Datenträger
<fellbuendel> wobei meine letzten Sachen mit den Mistkrampen unter 8.10 waren...
<fellbuendel> seitdem musste ich die zum Glück nicht mehr verwenden
<duelle> fellbuendel: Ok, das ist schonmal ein guter Hinweis ... also wäre es eine Möglichkeit diesen Tipp aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fritz!wlan_usb_stick#Alternative-Udev-Regel zu verwenden?
<duelle> hatte den vorher ignoriert, eben weil ich nie einen Datenträger gesehen habe
<fellbuendel> könnte helfen - eventuell spricht udev den Stick schon so weit an, dass er im Datenträger-Modus hängen bleibt
<fellbuendel> 1x lesen davon und er bleibt Datenträger, hinter dem ndis-wrapper kann der Treiber da auch nix mehr dran ändern
<duelle> fellbuendel: Dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren - aber wenn das wirklich einfach nur 3 min dauert oder so dann weiß ich ja auch Bescheid und kann das Script-Ausführen bleiben lassen
<fellbuendel> (das ging mit dem echten Linux-Treiber von AVM alles einfach und problemlos, den gibts aber nicht mehr, dank gewissen Extremisten unter den Kernelentwicklern)
<fellbuendel> drei oder vier Minuten, so lange nichts auf dem System davon liest - ansonsten kannst du ewig warten
<duelle> Ich werde das mit dem udev mal ausprobieren und mal schauen ob das vielleicht was bringt. Das müsste das Problem ja dann beseitigen (zumindest theoretisch)
<fellbuendel> ich drück dir die Daumen
<duelle> Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps! Falls es nicht klappen sollte muss ich entweder die 3 min in Kauf nehmen oder mir einen andern Stick holen ... aber erstmal hoffen! Werde gleich (wenn möglich) mal berichten, wie es geklappt hat.
<duelle> bis dann
<Protector1981> ich hab da mal eine "Schönheitsfrage":D Und zwar hab ich ja in der fstab 2 Festplatten als Automount drin. Einmal direkt ins Downloadverzeichnis und einmal ins Videosverzeichnis. Allerdings tauchen die ja unter den Standardpfaden unter Orte normals auf. Also beispielsweise: 1TB Dateisystem...kann man das irgendwie entfernen? :)
<Protector1981> also da wo "Rechner" steht, darunter und des will ich weg haben
<fellbuendel> Protector1981: schau mal im Wiki, ob du da was dazu findest, eine udev-regel zu erstellen, dass sie ignoriert werden - die dürften da stehen, weil der automounter sie findet
<duelle> fellbuendel: Leider ist von selbst wieder nichts passiert :( hab mal die dmesg-Outputs hier eingefügt - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399700/
<duelle> Musste aber erst wieder das Script ausführen bevor dann nach einigem Warten etwas passiert ist
<Protector1981> fellbuendel: uff...dann wird das eine lange Suche ;)
<fellbuendel> zwischen zeile 20 und 21 dürfte der Stick in den wlan-modus geschaltet haben
<fellbuendel> Protector1981: sorry, besseren Tip hab ich nicht - aber eventuell jemand anderes
<Protector1981> fellbuendel: is nich so schlimm :D ich schau mal was sich da machen lässt
<Protector1981> denn, es muss ja gehen :D
<duelle> Nur scheinbar bringen diese udev-Regeln nicht wirklich was :( .. sonst hätte es ja relativ am Anfang schon umschalten müssen ... Das ärgerliche ist eben, dass ich manchmal das Skript x mal ausführen kann bis es geht (oder eben nicht) :(
<fellbuendel> duelle: bei manchen Sticks und Treiberversionen war ein gepatchter ndiswrapper nötig - hast du in der Richtung mal geschaut?
<fellbuendel> das Script tut nicht wirklich viel, das läd eigentlich nur ndiswrapper und den Treiber neu... wenn der Stick bockt oder das Ganze wegen fehlender Zusammenarbeit mit ndiswrapper abschmiert nutzt das erstmal sehr wenig
<duelle> fellbuendel: Bisher hatte ich ndiswrapper noch nicht gepatcht oder neu kompiliert - aber das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit ... begebe mich mal daran
<fellbuendel> bessere Idee außer Warten nach Start hätte ich jetzt nicht, im wiki steht ja recht viel dazu
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-22
<gtrxp> hi leute wie kann ich in einem ordner alle dateien auf einmal auf ein anderes ordner verschieben ?
<gtrxp> *auf einen anderen ordner
<gtrxp> cp -R dachte ich aber es geht nicht
<Protector1981> cp -R /source/* /destination
<Protector1981> oder mv -R /source/* /destination (mv = move = verschieben)
<gtrxp> jo dachte ich auch allerdings war ich dem ordner drinnen also brauche ich ja in dem sinne nicht den source zu schreiben und es ging leider nicht
<gtrxp> oder muss ich die quelle trotzdem als pfad schreiben ?
<Protector1981> wäre sinnvoll
<Protector1981> ich benutz zum kopieren immer absolute pfade
<Protector1981> :D
<Protector1981> ausser bei Dateien
<Protector1981> wennst natürlich direkt im Ordner bist, reicht auf ein cp -R * /ziel/
<Protector1981> *auf/auch
<gtrxp> da kommt.. mv: invalid option -- 'R'
<Protector1981> mv und cp sind 2 verschiedene Programme
<gtrxp> jo cp kopiert und mv verschiebt
<gtrxp> aber es gunktioniert irgendwie nicht...
<gtrxp> *funktioniert
<Protector1981> lol, tatsache...es gibt kein recursives verschieben unter ubuntu? oO
<gtrxp> ist eigendlich sinnlos ich dachte ubuntu wäre von der architektur her genauso wie debian
<gtrxp> und wie soll ich das nun machen o.O
<Protector1981> ah habs
<gtrxp> juhu
<Protector1981> wennst dein ganzes Home verschieben willst zb: mv /home/deinhome/ /ziel
<Protector1981> mehr nich
<gtrxp> jep aber ich möchte ja den inhalt verschieben also zu nem anderen ordner weißt du wie das gehen soll ?
<Protector1981> das mal nen Beispiel jetzt: http://protector.pastebin.com/n5vb8prR
<Protector1981> damit sollte des klar sein
<Protector1981> mv IST verschieben
<Protector1981> ich hab in meinem Beispiel jetzt den Ordner P1000XXJK5 samt Inhalt auf meinen Desktop geschoben
<claw> Also ich hab ein CMS am laufen (Wordpress um genau zu sein) wenn ich dort eine neue erstelle wird diese einfach nicht angelegt als datei habe testhalber die permissions schon auf 777 gestellt und gerade eben habe ich nen dateiupload gemacht, dieser funktioniert merkwürdigerweise tadellos
<claw> ich hab in logs nach gesehen und auch dort nichts brauchbares gefunden
<[ubuntufan]> ubuntu-10.04-src-1.iso kann mir jemand helfen wie man die installiert oder wie das funktioniert bin anfänger 
<Guest29587> Hallo, ich versuche mit sed eine Datei zu bearbeiten, auf der Konsole manuell eingegeben funktionierts einwandfrei, aber "extern" ausgeführt funktioniert es nicht, die neue Datei die geschrieben wird ist immer leer, womit hängt das zusammen? Ich verzweifel hier bald
<omani> Guest29587, woher sollen wir das wissen, wenn du nicht sagst, was du eingegeben hast?
<omani> [ubuntufan], das ist das src image.
<tm> [ubuntufan]: wenn du anfänger bist, wieso ziehst du dir dann die source cd runter? versuchs mal mit der desktop cd
<omani> [ubuntufan], http://releases.ubuntu.uasw.edu//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<omani> tm, vllt denkt er, er versteht linux dadurch besser
<[ubuntufan]> ich habe schon ubuntu eine ganze weile nun möchte ich mal schritte vor raus gehen . vieleicht weiss ja jemand wie das funktioniert mit der src  cd
<Guest29587> omani, ich versuche mittels sed '$d' file >file.new die letzte Zeile zu löschen, funktioniert so auch, nur wenn es aus der asterisk heraus ausgeführt wird ist die Datei immer leer
<omani> Guest29587: achte auf sonderzeichen, die asterisk selbst interpretiert
<Guest29587> omani: ja deswegen hab ich das ganze in ein kleines shell script verpackt was von der asterisk aus ausgeführt wird, hilft aber auch nichts, ich bergreife das nicht wo der Unterschied liegt
<tm> [ubuntufan]: die source cd ist keine boot bzw installation cd, auf der cd befinden sich nur die sources: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/source/ubuntu-10.04-src-1.list
<omani> wie wäre es mit dem dollar zeichen?
<omani> asterisk interpretiert  das $ zeichen
<Guest29587> omani: Ich führe es mittels System(/pfad/zum/script.sh) aus, das sollte die Asterisk wohl nicht interessieren was in der Datei selbst drin steht oder?
<omani> doch
<omani> Guest29587: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+cmd+Backticks
<eddie_> -de
<ubinux> moin
<bullgard4> gm ubinux!
<linopolus> ubuntu ist doch dumm. das einzige Paket bezüglich ruby, was ubuntu bereitstellen müsste, ist RVM. stattdessen machen sich die debian leute viel arbeit und stellen hunderte pakete bereit.. )m
<bekks> RVM?
<linopolus> http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/
<bekks> Und? Kriegst du den Einzeiler da nicht hin, oder was?
<linopolus> gerade noch so, mit Mühe. noch schwerer war es, herauszufinden, dass ich .bashrc durch .zshrc.local austauschen musste
<bekks> Und das bringt was genau? Richtig - nichts. Denn die Syntax von bash und ush ist durchaus unterschiedlich.
<bekks> abgesehen davon, dass es Dir auch keine andere login shell gibt.
<linopolus> korrekt. aber zum glück ist der entwickler von rvm schlau genug, rvm mit der bash und zsh kompatibel zu machen
<bekks> Du redest wirr. Was genau hat das mit dem fehlerhaften Kopieren der zsh Konfiguration zu tun?
<linopolus> weshalb fehlerhaft?
<bekks> Überleg mal - was genau soll die Bash mit dem dotfile der zsh anfangen? "schwerer war es, herauszufinden, dass ich .bashrc durch .zshrc.local austauschen musste".
<bekks> Ich glaube aber langsam, dass das ziemlich OT wird hier.
<linopolus> die bash bleibt bei der bashrc, und die zsh lädt .zshrc und .zshrc.local. also ist alles in ordnung, und nichts fehlerhaft
<wal3> hallo. welches scan program benutzt ihr? ich habe einen text, schwarz/weiß und unterschrift in farbe. scanne ich den mit xsane in farbe, ist die datei super groß
<bekks> Das ist normal.
<bekks> JE größer die Datei, um so besser die Auflösung, mit der Du gescanned hast.
<bekks> Anschliessend kannst du die Datei ja auch konvertieren.
<wal3> ja, aber ich hab davor in windows gescannt. die datei ist ~300kb als pdf. in ubuntu bekomme ich das nicht hin.
<wal3> ohne das es xx mb ist
<bekks> Ja, dann scan das als _Bild_ ein (PDF sind KEINE Bilddateien), konvertiere das anschliessend für deine Bedürfnisse, und packe das hinterher in ein PDF, wenn es unbedingt sein muss.
<Observator> Guten Morgen! :-)
<IchGuckLive> sammel@sammel-ub:/usr/share/z88$ sudo cp b1_x.dxf > z88x.dxf  FEHLER->bash: z88x.dxf: Permission denied macht sudo mich nicht zur root ?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Aber das wirkt sich nicht auf das > aus.
<bekks> Vor allem - was tust du da?
<bekks> Das > ist zuviel.
<IchGuckLive> ich brauch den inhalt der ersten dxf in der zweiten
<bekks> Ja. cp dateiA dateiB
<IchGuckLive> boh ej DANKE man wird Alt 
<bekks> Da gibt es kein >.
<freiform> hallo
<freiform> ich benötige aufgrund der verwendeten hardware linux 2.6.37, wie bewerkstekige ich das em elegantesten? 
<Frickelpit> freiform: mit einem mainline-kernel
<Frickelpit> ,kernel? freiform
<shetlandpony> freiform, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> ganz unten gibts den link
<freiform> Frickelpit: danke. funktioniert damit auch fglrx?
<Frickelpit> k.a.
<Frickelpit> teste es
<freiform> für mainline gibt es keine fglrx pakete, unschön. lassen sich kernel und module von natty unter 10.10 verwendet? also ala backport?
<Frickelpit> freiform: ist es so dringend?
<freiform> ja, da sonst mein mic sowie mein kopförerausgang bzw. jack-sensing nicht funktioniert. 
<Momas> hi
<Momas> bitte malum hilfe
<Momas> habe zwar schun eineges im netz gefunden aber immer für 10.04
<Momas> ich will mein wacom pad zum laufen kriegen
<Momas> und nun steh ich vor dem problem dasich nen xserver höherals 1.7 habe
<Momas> aber der treiber will 1.7
<Momas> dann gibt es da nen extra paket für x höher 1.7
<Momas> aber daspaket an sich sAGT DAS DIESER TREIBER NICHT INSTALLIERT SEI
<Momas> OBWOHL ICH JENES NACH ANLEITUNG FÜR 10.04 TATA?
<Momas> *tat
<bekks> Entspann Dich mal.
<bekks> Kein Grund hier rumzubrüllen.
<Momas> *sorry...hatte capslock an
<Momas> sooo
<bekks> Nopaste doch mald ie Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<Momas> nun ganz entspannt
<bekks> ,nopaste? Momas 
<shetlandpony> Momas: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Momas> lsb_release -a
<Momas> No LSB modules are available.
<Momas> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Momas> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<Momas> Release:	10.10
<Momas> Codename:	maverick
<bekks> ,nopaste? Momas 
<shetlandpony> Momas: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Frickelpit> Momas: warum machst du nicht das, was das pony dir sagt?
<bekks> Lies und verstehe bitte...
<Frickelpit> moin bekks
<bekks> Moin Frickelpit 
<bekks> Momas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<bekks> Momas: Das Paket ist doch schon in den Repos. Installier es einfach.
<Momas> jo...
<Momas> danke
<Momas> läuft
<Momas> hätte ich auch mal eher drauf kommen können
<Momas> dumm manchmal...
<Frickelpit> ,enter? Momas
<shetlandpony> Momas: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Momas> na egal
<Momas> aso
<Momas> naja..a jezt sagt er das er das paket in/etc/modules finden konnte
<Momas> läuft wunderbar
<Momas> besser als in suse
<Momas> bin gestern erst gewechselt weist?
<Momas> DABKE
<Momas> *DANKE
<orst3n> guten tag? synct hier jemand music auf sein iphone/ipod mit ubuntu ? ich bekomms irgendwie nicht mit dem iphone4 hin.
<bekks> Ich schon. Kein Problem.
<orst3n> wie machst du das genau ? ich habs bisher nur mit amarok versucht was den fehler gibt das die files angeblich schon da sind.
<orst3n> habs auch schon mit nem libmobiledevice update aus ner andern pro versucht
<bekks> "pro"?
<orst3n> repo
<orst3n> auf der webpage steht aber "12.10.2010: Some clarification: While we managed to copy music to iPhone 4 and iPad devices, however getting a clean implementation of our code into libgpod will take some time."
<bekks> Ich verwende gtkpod.
<orst3n> mitm iphone4?
<bekks> Sagte ich doch.
<orst3n> ok
<ponder> hallo
<ponder> wie schaffe ich es das lv root zu verkleinern ohne es auszuhängen?
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<ponder> yeah
<ponder> hm, und mit einer live-cd, meinst das klappt?
<bekks> Wenn Du es richtig machst, ja.
<ponder> wie mache ich es denn richtig?
<bekks> Wie hast Du dir denn gedacht, welche Schritte Du dabei machen musst?
<ponder> ehrlich gesagt - noch garnichts. ich bin ein wenig verloren
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? ponder 
<shetlandpony> ponder, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<bekks> Aufmerksam lesen und erstmal eine vollständige Sicherung machen.
<ponder> nicht möglich. im ausland. keine zweite festplatte zur hand. 130gb auf dvd brennen ist recht teuer. ins internet legen geht nicht, da nur UMTS-Stick mit 5GB volumenbegrenzung zur hand.
<bekks> Ja, dann verschieb die Aktion.
<ponder> bin hier noch 6 monate -.-
<bekks> Dann kauf Dir eine USB Platte :)
<bekks> Oder sicher das Zeug auf einen anderen Rechner, oder was auch immer.
<bekks> Wenn Du Dir die Kiste zerlegst, sitzt du im Ausland, ohne Datensicherung, etc. :)
<ponder> hm...
<ponder> ok, gehen wir das mal von der anderen seite an. ich wollte mir ein windows installieren um zu schauen, ob mein NB auch unter windows so heiß wird. gerade: chatten, surfen, musik hören, nichts großes, aber 74°C. leerlauftemperatur so um die 60° (wenn ich wirklich nichts mache). Wenn ich Starcraft spiele dümpel ich so bei 85° rum. Test von chip.de sagt zu meinem nb: maxtemperatur 60°.
<orst3n> bekks musstest du noch irgendwas tun ums zum laufen zubekommen oder läuft das bei dir mit 10.10 out of the box?
<bekks> Nimm einen Staubsauger und mach das Ding sauber.
<bekks> orst3n: OOTB.
<orst3n> muss gestehen bin kubuntu user ;)
<bekks> orst3n: macht ja nichts. gtkpod funktioniert trotzdem. :) 
 * bekks hat auch kein GNOME.
<ponder> bekks diese temperaturen hatte ich seit ich das ding das erste mal installiert habe. und wenn ich das ding aufschraube und es verkacke sitze ich nicht nur ohne backup sondern ohne lappi im ausland xD
<bullgard4> Vor ein paar Tagen meldete die Aktualisierungsverwaltung: "Paketlisten werden geladen." Welche Dateinamen haben diese Listen? Unter Lucid die beiden Dateien /usr/src/apt-0.7.25.3ubuntu9/test/local-repo/Packages.gz und /usr/src/apt-0.7.25.3ubuntu9/test/local-repo/Packages.gz.save?
<bekks> ponder: Wer hat von aufschrauben geredet? Staubsauger an den Lüfter halten und aufdrehen...
<ponder> ok
<bekks> Hat hier mal eben 30° im Idle gebracht. :P
<orst3n> passiert bei mir nix wenn ich einpod einlesen versuche, aber vielleicht hab ik mir auch scho die pakete dafür kaputt gemacht mit der andern qualle ;)
<orst3n> ma schaun
<bekks> orst3n: Tja, dann ist das hier ja eh nicht supported ;)
<orst3n> joar ik wes, my fault wenn
<ponder> mist, vermieterin penntund ich weiß nicht wo das ding steht. danke dir bekks :)
<bekks> Was versuchst du uns zu sagen? Ich verstehe Dich nicht.
<Bundestrojaner> Hallo
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe Kubuntu 10.10 64bit als Gast in der vbox installiert, host ist windoof7-64bit, 4GB DDR2, Intel Core2Quad 6600, GeForce 8800GT
<Bundestrojaner> Das Problem ist nun, dass Kubuntu extrem langsam läuft
<Bundestrojaner> selbst das öffnen des Startmenüs ruckelt
<bekks> Es heisst "Windows".
<Bundestrojaner> was?
<dadrc> Windows-Host, Windows-Problem :>
<bekks> Es heisst "Windows", nicht "Windoof".
<bekks> Und Du hast a) einen Windows-Rechner, b) offensichtlich die falschen Einstellungen in VBox.
<bekks> Das sind beides keine Ubuntu-Probleme.
<Bundestrojaner> was für eine Ironie. Alle M$-User nennen ihr System beim Spottnamen aber in einem Linux-Channel wird es verteidigt^^
<Bundestrojaner> aber im ernst, was kann man bei vbox so falsch einstellen?
<bekks> Eine ganze Menge.
<Bundestrojaner> ich hatte früher XP in vbox auf Gentoo laufen, das lief schneller als nativ
<bekks> Keine Guest Additions installiere, kein PAE/NX, kein Nested Paging, kein IO-APIC, etc ...
<dadrc> zu wenig RAM ist sehr beliebt
<splashote> hi, versuche gerade meinen sansa e260 mit der neuesten rockbox-version zu füttern. unter rockbox klappt die usb-verbindung gar nicht, nun habe ich die originalfirmware gestartet und der player lässt sich auch mounten. allerdings unter gphoto2://[usb:001,016]/ womit wiederum der installer nichts anfangen kann. unter /media/ ist er nicht zu finden. hat jemand nen tipp parat? danke!
<dadrc> Versuch mal, Kubuntu mit 192MB RAM laufen zu lassen
<Bundestrojaner> Ram habe ich 2GB eingestellt
<bekks> dadrc: ACK.
<bekks> splashote: "man mount" lesen, und das Ding manuell mounten.
<Bundestrojaner> IO-APIC ist aktiviert, Guest-Additions sind drauf, PAE/NX ist aktiv, Nested Paging ist aktiv
<Bundestrojaner> gibt es sonst noch was, dass man falsch machen könnte?
<bekks> 2D und 3D Beschleunigung aktivieren, mindestens 21MB der virtuellen Grafikkarte zuweisen.
<bekks> Wenn das nicht hilft - anderes Host OS nehmen.
<ponder> bekks: Staubsauger kapuut. irgendjemand mag mich nicht -.-
<Bundestrojaner> 3D ist aktiv, wenn ich 2D aktiviere steht da, dass das nur für Windows-Gäste unterstützt wird
<Bundestrojaner> Grafikspeicher habe ich 128MB, mehr kann ich nicht auswählen (obwohl die Graka 512MB hat?)
<bekks> Dir ist schon klar, dass nicht deine Grafikkarte benutzt wird, sondern eine _Emulation_?
<Bundestrojaner> noch immer?
<Bundestrojaner> vbox kann doch nun sogar schon 3d-Beschleunigung?
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Das heisst doch nicht, dass deine Hardware benutzt wird.
<Bundestrojaner> ok, dann habe ich das missverstanden
<Bundestrojaner> wie viel soll ich dann an Speicher einstellen?
<bekks> 32 reicht vollkommen aus. :)
<Bundestrojaner> eigentlich wollte ich ja Windows als Gast auf Linux laufen lassen, aber da funktionieren keine Spiele (und das ist ja der einzige Grund für mich, Windows zu benutzen)
<Bundestrojaner> also die Spiele laufen, aber leider sehr langsam
<bekks> Was nicht anders zu erwarten ist.
<Bundestrojaner> ja
<Bundestrojaner> ausserdem ist Windows als HW-Abstraktion praktisch weil leider viele Hersteller noch immer keine Linux-Treiber haben
 * bekks hat keinerlei Hardware in den letzten 14 Jahren gehabt, die nicht unter Linux läuft.
<Bundestrojaner> ich hatte auch nur Probleme mit W-Lan-Karten und nicht-onboard-Soundkarten
<bekks> WLAN läuft problemlos unter Linux, wenn man vor dem Kaufen ein paar Infos einholt.
<Bundestrojaner> ja, ich weiß
<Bundestrojaner> bei meinen Laptops funktioniert es auch prima und am PC brauche ich es nicht
<bekks> Es wird ziemlich OT gerade...
<Bundestrojaner> Aber zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass der Host schuld ist weil ich alles richtig eingestellt habe?
<bekks> Der Host, und die Tatsache, dass Du keien Hardware-Virtualisierung benutzt.
<Bundestrojaner> Der Host, und die Tatsache, dass Du keien Hardware-Virtualisierung benutzt. ?
<Bundestrojaner> was meinst du mit HW-Virtualisierung?
<bekks> Das schrieb ich, ja.
<Bundestrojaner> sry, ich wollte nicht alles kopieren
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualisierung_%28Informatik%29
<Bundestrojaner> ich meinte, beziehst du dich auf 2D-Beschleunigung?
<Bundestrojaner> also diese Einstellung?
<bekks> Nein. Ich beziehe mich auf die Art und Weise, wie Du virtualisierst.
<Bundestrojaner> und wie kann ich das ändern?
<bekks> In dem Du eine andere Virtualisierungstechnik benutzt?
<bekks> XEN oder KVM.
<Bundestrojaner> es gibt aber keine Möglichkeit, mit so einer Technologie Windows als Host zu verwenden, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Und damit ist das jetzt wirklich komplett OT.
<bekks> ,OT? Bundestrojaner 
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<duelle> Hallo, wenn ich ein Paket selbst kompiliere - kann ich irgendwie beeinflussen ob wie das als Kernelmodul installiert wird? Habe gestern ein gepatchtes ndiswrapper kompiliert und installiert. Doch modprobe ndiswrapper meldet immer, dass er das Modul nicht finden könne.
<bekks> Wie hast Du es denn kompiliert und installiert?
<duelle> bekks: Ich war ja gestern hier wg. meinem Fritz-Stick. Da sagte mir glaube ich fellbuendel ich solle mal versuchen das Paket wie auf der Seite beschrieben zu patchen. Also Source geladen, patches eingefügt und dann make und dann make install
<duelle> lief alles problemlos
<duelle> nur kann das Modul nicht gefunden werden :(
<bekks> Sauber an der Paketverwaltung vorbei...
<duelle> So stand es in der anleitung im wiki von ubuntuusers
<duelle> Vorher habe ich (ebenfalls nach Anleitung) ndiswrapper-common und was da noch so steht entfernt und das eben "von Hand" kompiliert
<bekks> Das problem liesse sich mit einem neuen Stick für 10 Euro, der dann auch anständig unterstützt wird, vollständig lösen.
<hdp> So ist. Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und entsorge das Ding, ich habe das auch getan und es nicht bereut.
<duelle> Ja, habe auch vor mir gleich einen zu holen ... hatte nur noch die letzte Hoffnung mit dem gepatchten ndiswrapper - aber das konnte ich ja wg. dem o.g. Problem nicht mal testen
<bekks> Investier lieber die Zeit, um herauszufinden, welches Chipset der Stick hat, den Du Dir kaufen willst.
<duelle> Habe da noch garkeine konkrete Vorstellung - weiß ja nicht was der Händler so da hat...
<hanitux> hallo, gibt es auf ubuntu standardmäßig schon motd oder muss man das nachhinein installieren ? ich finde es nähmlich nich genauso wie die configurations datei davon
<bekks> duelle: Solltest Du dringend tun. Sonst hast Du hinterher wieder das selbe Problem.
<bekks> ,hcl? duelle 
<shetlandpony> duelle: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<duelle> bekks: Ok, werde mich dann mal darüber informieren. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
<duelle> Schönes Wochenende noch. Bis dann
<Massold> Ich grüße euch! :)
<fridolin5879> guten Tag alle miteinander. kann mir jemand einen gedanken anstoß geben wie ich mein pc via bluetooth als headset fürs handy verwenden kann?
<hanitux> hat hier jemand schonmal xmotd genutzt ?
<altmass> Meine Maus friert während der 10.10-Installation ein. Weiss jemand, wie man das Problem behebt?
<bekks> altmass: Nimm die alternate cd zur Installation - die braucht keine Maus. :)
<altmass> Bei der ersten Installation verlief alles problemlos. Nach dem ersten Aktualisierungspaket funktionierte keine Hardware ausser dem Bildschirm. Nach erneutem Anschließen der Maus, funktionierte diese danach.
<altmass> Sind solche Fehler normal?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Welche Quellen hast Du denn für die Updates genutzt?
<altmass> Die Vorgegebenen
<ubutom> altmass, funk?
<altmass> Ja
<altmass> ehm.. nein
<ubutom> na dann, wär ne möglichkeit gewesen ;)
<bekks> altmass: Was sind für dich "die vorgegebenen"?
<ponder> bekks: danke für den tip mit dem aussaugen. hat schon was gebracht
<altmass> Das Problem liegt nicht an den Mäusen. Es liegt am System. Nach erneutem Einstecken funktioniert diese.
<altmass> Die Vorgegebenen sind für mich die Standardquellen
<Florian_Weber> altmass: was für einen Rechner hast du?
<Florian_Weber> uralt-PC?
<altmass> 1000HE
<Florian_Weber> 1000HE?
<altmass> ~2 Jahre alt
<Florian_Weber> OK, Leistung scheint bei dem Teil genug vorhanden zu sein
<altmass> 1,8GhZ
<altmass> Das ist mehr als genug :>
<Florian_Weber> ja, das muss reichen
<Florian_Weber> was fuknktioniert im Moment nicht? nur die Maus?
<altmass> Alles, außschließlich der Maus.
<altmass> nech..
<altmass> Wie ist das überhaupt? Haben die aktuellen Versionen Probleme gegenüber den Älteren?
<bekks> ?
<k1l> altmass: depends :)
<altmass> was?
<k1l> kommt auf die hardware, die programme, das nutzungsverhalten etc.etc.etc. an. schau in die releasenotes ansonsten hilft die hcl oder einfach testen
<altmass> Meinten Sie: Informatikstudium?
<k1l> ,hcl? altmass 
<shetlandpony> altmass: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<altmass> Oh cool. 100% HC
<flynk> Guten Tag!
<altmass> Hi!
<oktay-ibm> ,lubuntu?
<shetlandpony> Sorry oktay-ibm, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber lubuntu
<Bundestrojaner> Wie groß sollte / ungefähr sein? (ich möchte /home als eigene Partition mounten)
<Bundestrojaner> also die Root-Partition
<k1l> ,partitionierung? Bundestrojaner 
<flynk> Ich möchte über Samba eine allgemeine Freigabe einer eingebauten NTFS Festplatte einrichten. Muss ich dazu die Festplatte in die Fstab aufnehmen?
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Bundestrojaner> danke
<k1l> flynk: die platte muss gemountet sein, um dort drauf zuzugreifen. also wäre ein eintrag in die fstab sinnvoll
<bekks> flynk: Wäre sinnvoll. Sonst wird Samba nicht sauber starten.
<altmass> Schon jemand das Problem gehabt, dass Ubuntu sich nicht herrunterfahren ließ?
<gschwepp> altmass: nein. 
<flynk> okey soweit dachte ich mir das. Unsicher bin ich mir bei der Vergabe der Optionen. Wem ich die jetzt am besten Zuweise? Soweit kenn ich mich noch nicht aus :(
<bekks> flynk: Wie Du was zuweist?
<bekks> Und warum NTFS? Warum nicht ein richtiges Dateisystem?
<altmass> Welches Betriebssystem nutzt ihr gerade? Oo
<gschwepp> altmass: Versuch bitte in der Konsole: sudo init 0 
<altmass> Welche Version?
<k1l> ,ot? für stammtisch und umfragen bitte hier rein altmass 
<shetlandpony> fuer stammtisch und umfragen bitte hier rein altmass: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<altmass> Ich kann keine Tastatureingaben machen, da meine Tastatur nicht mehr funktioniert
<flynk> bekks, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden da stehen zahlreiche optionen mit denen ich nichts anfange kann :/
<bekks> Nunja. Dann stell doch konkrete Fragen dazu.
<Minipluto> der Updatemanager meldete sich bei mir vorhin und da war ein Samba-Update mit dabei. Während der Installation fragte er dann nach, was er mit der Samba Konfigurationsdatei machen solle . In dem Dropdown-Menü habe ich dann ausgewählt „beide Konfigurationsdateien nebeneinander anzeigen“. Dann fuhr er fort aber es ist nichts passiert, also es wurde nichts angezeigt. Was hat er denn nun gemacht oder habe ich mich vielleicht verlesen?
<flynk> ich werde mich lieber noch ein bisschen belesen. bis später vielleicht!
<altmass> Lesen ist entspannend. Das mein Freund ist Studieren :D
<altmass> Wie viel Selbstbeherrschung braucht man bei Ubuntu?
<k1l> altmass: bitte konstruktiv oder gar nicht.
<altmass> Viel?
<silas__> wo finde ich die qcserial.c?
<altmass> Wie bitte?
<bekks> silas__: Warum?
<altmass> Was soll ich konstuieren?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: have fun. :-)
<silas__> ich will umts zum laufen bringen
<bekks> silas__: Schön, und? :)
<bekks> ,wf? silas__ 
<shetlandpony> silas__: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> Vollständige Problemmeldungen sind was tolles :)
<silas__> habe eine anleitung auf ubuntuusers http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/umts-qualcomm-gobi-2000-thinkpad-edge/?highlight=umts#post-2397333
<shetlandpony> silas__'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6yadlk9 | UMTS Qualcomm Gobi 2000 - ThinkPad Edge › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<silas__> mein gerät ist ein hp probook 5320m, da steckt dieselbe wwan-karte drin
<silas__> kann mir jemand helfen?
<u-boot> mit welchem tool kann man freebsd-partitionen mounten ?
<Frickelpit> vermutlich mount?
<u-boot> Frickelpit  vermutlich aber was ist dann für ein dateisystemtyp zu nutzen ? 
<u-boot> also welcher parameter
<Frickelpit> man mount
<oktay-ibm> hi k1l 
<k1l> hi oktay-ibm 
<laose> Hallo, wäre es sinnvoll über cronjobs das System zu aktualisieren mit apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade und, wenn ja bestätigt es automatisch mit J wenn die Frage J, odr N kommt?
<Frickelpit> nein, wäre nicht sinnvoll
<Frickelpit> wenn es das wäre, wäre es im system
<laose> Was wäre den nicht so gut daran?
<laose> Ich lass es dann besser danke dir
<KojiroAK> Frickelpit: Wie könnte man sonst ein automatisches Update auf der Konsole machen?
<Frickelpit> KojiroAK: ein automatisches update auf der konsole benötigt aber eine aktion vom user
<LetoThe2nd> ... und riecht nicht nur nach ärger, sondern stinkt gewaltig.
<Frickelpit> laose: es kann sein, dass beim update was schief geht und du möchtest doch bestimmt die möglichkeit haben, dies zu kontrollieren oder?
<laose> da gebe ich dir recht, das lasse ich dann mal lieber danke
<Marcel> Hallo, weiß jemand von euch, wie ich mein Mikrofon/ Headset unter Ubuntu 10.10 zum laufen bringen kann?
<bekks> Einstecken, geht?
<Frickelpit> einstöpseln?
<Marcel> :-P ich hab es richtig angeschlossen
<Frickelpit> sicher? :P
<Marcel> bloß, wenn ich skypen will, dann hör ich nur den anderen, aber der andere mich nicht
<bekks> Sykpe ist was anderes. Geht es denn "sonst"?
<Marcel> ehm ne auch nicht
<Marcel> also ich kann keine record funktion nutzen
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<Marcel> das frag ich euch
<Marcel> also ich kann schon was aufnehmen^^
<bekks> Aha.
<Marcel> bloß man hört dann nichts
<Gamoder> Ist es ein USB- oder ein «normales» Headset?
<bekks> Dann unmute das Mikrofon.
<Marcel> also es ist ein Sony Vaio VPCS12V9E
<Gamoder> vllt. musst du erst die «richtige» Eingabe in gnome-volume-control auswählen
<Marcel> es ist auch unmuted
<Marcel> ich weiß nicht ob ich alles richtig eingestellt habe
<Marcel> z.B. in skype kann man ja nur dieses PulseAudio auswählen
<Marcel> ich dachte, dass es viell. mit dem Alsamixer geht
<bekks> ,skype? Marcel 
<shetlandpony> Marcel, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Marcel> hab ich schon gelesen
<Marcel> das hilft nichts
<bekks> Naja, vom Lesen alleine wird nichts passieren...
<Marcel> ja ich weiß leider... also was auch komisch ist, dass wenn ich irgendwie eine mp3 abspiele, dann hört das mein gegenüber
<Marcel> also so als ob er es abspielen würde
<bekks> Warum ist das komisch?
<bekks> Ein Headset ist genau dafür da...
<Marcel> nein du verstehst mich nicht
<ponder> bekks: komisch ist es, weil das was er ins mikrofon spricht nicht ankommt, aber die mp3s die er abspielt
<bekks> Dann erklär was Du meinst :)
<Marcel> ponder hats erklärt 
<ponder> und ich denke nicht, dass er dabei das micro an die box hält
<Marcel> bloß, dass das Mikrofon die musik nicht aufnimmt, es nimmt gar nichts auf
<Marcel> zumal ich die Musik auch mit dem Headset höre
<Marcel> also es werden irgendwie nur die "System Sounds übertragen"
<ponder> Marcel: geh mal system -> einstellungen -> systemeinstellungen und such dir bei Audio nen gerät raus, was funktionioert, danach startest du skype neu und dann müsste das eig. klappen
<ponder> oops
<ponder> bin breit, nochmal: system -> einstellungen -> Multimedia-System
<ponder> da kannst du auch gleich wenn du auf testen klickst gucken obs so funktioniert. bei mir ist alsa eingestellt
<Marcel> was für ein Gerät soll ich mir raussuchen?
<ponder> probiers durch bis es klappt wenn du "testen" drückst
<Marcel> hab ich eig. auch schon
<Florian_Weber> Marcel: probier vielleicht auch mal mit gnome-sound-recorder ob es am Micro oder am Skype liegt
<Marcel> ja diesen recorder hab ich ja schon ausprobiert
<Marcel> er hat nichts aufgenommen
<ponder> Marcel: hast du ein Gerät gefunden mit dem der Test funktioniert?
<Marcel> ehm nein
<ponder> cool, probier mal die anderen plugins durch ^^
<ponder> oder kannst du dein micro an einem anderen gerät testen? nicht, dass es daran liegt
<ponder> wie Florian schon meinte
<Marcel> also unter windows 7 funktioniert es
<ponder> funktioniert dein micro in anderen anwendungen, mumble z.B.?
<Marcel> was ist mumble?
<Marcel> aber ich denke nicht dass es funktioniert
<ponder> sowas wie teamspeak, nur oss und verschlüsselt
<Marcel> ich glaub es liegt irgendwie an den treiber oder so
<xperia_> hallo allerseits. ich habe grosse probleme eine nic.de domain adresse auf meinem server zum laufen zu bringen. ich bekomme stets eine fehler meldung das etwas mit den zone files nicht stimmt. sämtliche anderen domains wie .com oder .ch funktionieren einwandfrei aber diese .de domain macht echt probleme. ist jemand hier der mir behilflich sein kann mit der einrichten einer .de domain auf dem...
<xperia_> ...ubuntu server ? Ich denke etwas mit den zone files stimmt nicht zumindest das ist es was nic.de statts bemängelt.
<bekks> Werd doch mal konkret.
<bekks> "ich denke" "irgendwas" "stimmt nicht"...
<xperia_> bekks: danke fpr die antwort. also es geht um die domain "handelsrausch.de" und die fehlermeldung selbst werde ich gleich posten
<xperia_> die adresse selbst gehört einem freund von mir. ist nichts meins aber er hat stets nur probleme mit dieser .de domain
<Stoken> hallo zusammen 
<bekks> xperia_: Läuft das Ding auf deinem Server?
<Stoken> welche wlan analyse tools sind die besten für ubuntu ???
<Fuchs> Stoken: im OT Kanal warst Du schon richtig. 
<bekks> Stoken: Crossposter.
<Stoken> okay danke 
<Stoken> crossposter gucke malö bei uusers
<xperia_> bekks: bind server läuft hier einwandfrei zusammen mit den domains http://handelsrausch.com oder http://handelsrausch.ch und ich habe zugriff hier auf die konfigsfiles über ssh.
<xperia_> die fehler meldung zu der .de domain selbst sind verschieden: Insgesamt gibt es 25 Mal Fehgeschlagene Versuche. Die letzte Fehlermeldung ist.
<xperia_> Command failed; [53300102912 Nameserver error [ERROR: 118 Inconsistent set of NS RRs (IP\, NS host names) (ns3.domaindiscount24.net/193.46.215.55\, \[ns1.domaindiscount24.net\, ns1.afraid.org\, ns3.domaindiscount24.net\, ns2.domaindiscount24.net\])]]
<bekks> 25 Versuche von WAS?
<bekks> Und warum genau betreibst du einen Bind, wenn es nur darum geht, eine stumpfe Domain zu setzen?
<xperia_> naja ist besser da man dann dns anfragen über diesen bind server machen kann als über andere dns server
<xperia_> es geht auch um privatsphäre
<bekks> Das ist doch Unsinn, den du da erzählst.
<bekks> Rein technisch nimmt es sich genau nichts, und von Privatsphäre kann bei DNS keine Rede sein, da da genau nichts verschlüsselt angefragt wird.
<xperia_> nein ist wahr. du kannst sämtliche dns anfragen anstatt über dein Internet Provider auch über dein bind server machen
<bekks> Und das ändert was genau an den Tatsachen die ich gerade geschildert habe?
<xperia_> welche tatsache das die anfragen nicht verschlüsselt sind ? ja okay stimmt
<xperia_> aber du sendest das wenigstens nicht nach drausen
<bekks> Nur, wenn ich in derselben Zone bin.
<C_A_M> moin
<xperia_> puuhhh das kann sein denn so gut bin ich im bind nicht. habe einen lokalen dns bind server hier im lan und benutze auschliesslich den für alles
<bekks> xperia_: Du solltest Dich erstmal informieren, wie DNS funktioniert, bevor Du da so komische Dinge versuchst.
<bekks> Und bevor Du Dinge behauptest, die einfach falsch sind :)
<xperia_> ja okay aber können wir schauen wie wir diese de domain zum laufen bringen am besten über mein eigenen bind server
<xperia_> hat jemand vielleicht ein beispiel oder ein howto für das einrichten einer de domain auf einem ubuntu server
<bekks> Beim Provider den A, CNAME, PTR, MX setzen und fertig.
<bekks> Da braucht man gar keinen Bind für.
<xperia_> mit provider du meinst Host Provider welcher dir das hosting anbietet ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Mit Provider meine ich den Laden, bei dem ich die Domain registriert habe.
<xperia_> ahhh okay das wäre dann discountdomain24.com
<xperia_> hmmm okay kann mal das probieren. aber schönner wäre es wenn es eine möglichkeit gebe bei domaindiscount24.com meine dns server einzutragen was eben bis jetzt 25 mal fehlgeschlagen ist
<bekks> Genau, bei DENEN lässt du die IP setzen, wohin die Domain zeigen soll. Fertig.
<bekks> Ist klar, weil die Dir das verbieten. Die wären bescheuert, würden sie das so ohne weiteres erlauben.
<xperia_> das funktioniert für alle anderen domains mit com, ch und at endung beim domaindiscount24 aber einwandfrei
<xperia_> einzig .de domains machen probleme beim versuch meine name server einzutragen
<bekks> Dann wende Dich doch mal vertrauensvoll an den Laden, und frag nach, warum das nun nicht geht.
<xperia_> ja die haben mir gesagt es hängt mit diesem bescheurten nic.de zusammen. da brauchts irrgend wie für die eigenen name server eine spezielle zone file was bei den anderen nicht der fall ist
<bekks> Ja, dann frag die, wie das aussehen muss...
<craphunter> hallo
<KojiroAK> Tag craphunter 
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag,Kann ich mit nach dem befehl make auch ein deb paket erstellen ß 
<bekks> Nein.
<IchGuckLive> laut Anleitung sollte ich "sudo make -f Makefile.old install" 
<IchGuckLive> das geht also nur mit cmake.
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Auch mit cmake geht das nicht.
<bekks> ,Paketbau? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive, Paketbau ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau - Weitere Infos im query ...
<IchGuckLive> cmake. -> make package macht aber ein .deb
<IchGuckLive> DANKE
<bekks> Im Makefile stehen die Regeln, die etwas "tun". Wenn dort steht, wie ein Paket zu bauen ist, wird ein Paket gebaut.
<IchGuckLive> das heist einfach nur chekinstall 
<bekks> Checkinstall macht noch ein bisschen mehr als dein Makefile.
<[ubuntufan]> kennt sich jemand aus mit der cd ubuntu 10.04 lts src-1
<apollo13> nö
<Frickelpit> ,mf? [ubuntufan]
<shetlandpony> [ubuntufan]: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<nox24> Hallo! Ist es möglich die vdi Format Dateien unter VB 3.1.6 zu vergrößern?
<nox24> hab 10.04.1
<nox24> Ubuntu
<dadrc> nox24, das ist von Herstellerseite nicht vorgesehen
<nox24> ok und in der Version 4 geht das dann?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur, dass es bei 3 nicht vorgesehen ist
<nox24> ok danke, das wars schon 
<momonster> nox24: In Version 4 funktioniert es
<dadrc> greengecko, grep suchwort datei
<greengecko> ah danke
<greengecko> ich tests :)
<greengecko> also praktisch g=$((grep suchwort datei)) und dann g mit echo ausgeben lassen?
<dAnjou> o.O
<dadrc> nein
<greengecko> achso er spuckt das selbstständig aus
<dAnjou> greengecko: vllt. schilderst du dein ganzes problem mal
<dAnjou> und äh .. probieren geht über studieren
<greengecko> also ich mussn riesigen text durchsuchen nach schlagwort und wollte mir dafürn script schreiben (werd ich noch öfters brauchen)
<greengecko> aber iwie krieg ichs grad nicht hin
<greengecko> da kommt immer ein fehler und zwar: ./suche.txt: Zeile 13: grep new test.txt: Syntaxfehler: Ungültiger arithmetischer Operator. (Fehlerverursachendes Zeichen ist \".txt\").
<greengecko> bei dem dateinamen also.
<bullgard4> greengecko: Welchen Befehl hattest Du eingegeben?
<greengecko> moment ich schick den quellcode per pastebin, sind nur 8 zeilen oder so
<greengecko> http://pastebin.com/zyfZzbQV output mit quellcode
<dAnjou> greengecko: grep will dateien haben
<greengecko> test is die datei
<greengecko> mit test.txt hats net gefunzt, da is mir eingefallen, dass linux keine dateiendungen braucht und ich habs mal umbenannt und so versucht
<dAnjou> eine dateiendung verändert nicht nur den dateityp
<greengecko> ich kapier den fehler nicht
<greengecko> wie meinen?
<greengecko> er weiß ja, dass es text ist. fehlermeldung is eh die gleiche wie als es noch test.txt hieß
<dAnjou> es spielt überhaupt keine rolle, ob du da ne endung dranhängst, hauptsache die datei heißt immer gleich
<greengecko> wie immer? ich soll sie net umbennen oder wie?
<dAnjou> den fehler wird jedenfalls wahrscheinlich sein, dass du die reihenfolge durcheinander bringest
<dAnjou> *bringst
<greengecko> ich versuchs noma andersrum, danke
<dAnjou> es ist `grep <suchwort> <datei>`
<dAnjou> du gibst aber offenbar `grep <datei> <suchwort>` an
<dAnjou> vertausche einfach $e und $f
<bullgard4> e und f vertauschen
<dadrc> Weiterhin ist $(()) für mathematische Operationen, nicht für Befehle
<greengecko> ja hab ich grad bemerkt dadrc
<dAnjou> "bemerken" kann man das eigtl. nich o.O
<greengecko> ohne klammer gehts bis auf die tatsache, dass er test nicht als file oder directory enerkennt.
<greengecko> ~/test geht auch nicht
<greengecko> kapier ich nicht
<bekks> Was genau versuchst Du, und was ist die exakte Fehlermeldung?
<dAnjou> warum schreibst du dir eigtl. n script, das nichts anderes tut als grep ohnehin schon?
<dAnjou> aurufen tust du es ja offenbar in nem terminal
<greengecko> weil ich das öfter brauchen werde für changelogs von antimalwaretools und so dateinamen (mit pfad) und suchwort einfach eingeben kann und er mir den output liefert
<dAnjou> was is bitte so schwer an `grep <suchwort> <datei>`?
<dadrc> und was genau macht "grep suchwort datei" anders?
<dAnjou> zumal du direkt im terminal noch autovervollständigung hast für die datei
<greengecko> http://pastebin.com/hc3RMKPe bekks: output+verbesserter quellcode
<greengecko> ok selbst wenn. der fehler der jetzt da is würde auch ohne script auftauchen
<bekks> Wenn es die Datei nicht gibt - nunja.
<greengecko> wieso sagt er ~/test.txt sei keine datei? das ist eine datei und die sitzt da!
<bekks> ls -l ~/test.txt
<bekks> Das wollen wir sehen :)
<dAnjou> greengecko: "text" ist NICHT "test.txt"
<dAnjou> *"test"
<greengecko> danjou ich weiß
<greengecko> hab sien paarmal umbenannt, inzw bleib ich bei test.txt
<greengecko> aber er sagt die gibts nich, aber ich seh sie doch selbst in dem verzeichnis liegen!
<bekks> Das wollen wir sehen :)
<greengecko> bekks: greengecko@geckorechner:~/Desktop$ ls -l ~/test.txt -rw-r--r-- 1 greengecko greengecko 136253 2011-01-22 18:39 /home/greengecko/test.txt
<greengecko> 644 also. leserechte reichen doch?
<bekks> Versuch lieber mal zu erklären, welche sinnvolle Ausgabe "grep ~/test.txt" haben sollte.
<bekks> Oder welche sinnvolle Funktion.
<greengecko> nein grep ~/test.txt new
<bekks> FALSCH.
<dAnjou> greengecko: du bist n depp, sorry
<bekks> man grep lesen, sofort.
<dAnjou> bekks: in seinem script steht es in der richtigen reihenfolge
<greengecko> äh falsch rum, sorry grep new ~/test.txt
<greengecko> ja vertauscht, sorry danjou
<k1l> wollt ihr das ganze nicht mal nach #bash-de verschieben?
<dAnjou> wegen sinnlosigkeit und erkältung is bei mir eh EOS
<greengecko> leider muss ich nun off. ich werds wann anders nochmal probieren, versteh das problem eh nicht, die datei existiert, die shell kapiert das nur irgendwie nicht..
<greengecko> danke für die hilfe und bis bald mal. schönen abend noch :)
<Orcor> hallo@all
<Orcor> ich hab eine Frage und zwar im Internet haben viele Seiten sachen wo nur mit Windows Media Player gehn da ich Linux hab geht das nicht mehr was kann man instaliren damit die sachen auch abgespielt werden können .
<Orcor> ?
<k1l> codecs, flash, browserplugins
<bekks> ,codecs? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> aber hab auch gelesen das man von fluendo oder so welche besorgen kann aber die muß man kaufen 
<bekks> Lies doch einfach mal den Link.
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> mit totem wo ich es instaliert hab gehen die imemr noch nicht i
<k1l> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Plugins
<k1l> Orcor: hast du den codecs artikel gelesen und befolgt? weil ohne die passenden codecs wird das nichts
<bekks> So schnell kannst Du den nicht gelesen, verstanden und umgesetzt haben.
<Orcor> Xine funktioniert auch nicht wenn ich auf play klick kommt da angehaltne  
<bekks> Orcor: Lies den Link.
<Orcor> brauche alles nicht  nur etwas wo mit ich windos media datien abspielen kann
<bekks> Tja, wenn Du nicht lesen willst.
<Orcor> ich hab gelesen 
<Orcor> laute programme wo ich schon instalert hab und nix geht
<bekks> Komisch, hier ging danach alles. Irgendwas musst du anders machen-.
<Absorber> hi
<k1l> Orcor: ohne den passenden codec wird das nichts. welches video solls denn sein?
<Orcor> manche internetradios verwenden windows media player wenn ich auf dem klicke um zu hören passiert nix kommt nur angehaltne 
<bekks> .oO( Satzzeichen sind was Tolles. )
<Orcor> zb. http://home.arcor.de/db0dxm/html/db0hrf_taunus.html geht bei mir nicht da kommt angehaltne wenn ich auf play klicke weil keine codex hab
<Orcor> win32-codecs bruache ich 
<Orcor> software center hat die nicht
<Frickelpit> apt-cache search probieren
<Fuchs> ist so, hat es nicht
<Fuchs> steht auch in dem verlinkten Wikiartikel, den Du gelesen hast
<Orcor> kein video ist ein stream von amatuerfunker
<dadrc> "gelesen"
<Fuchs> da steht auch, wo man sie herbekommt
<Fuchs> mit Knopf zum einfach nur draufklicken
<Orcor> hä
<Fuchs> ist Dir beim Lesen sicher auch aufgefallen
<Orcor> win32-codecs das brauche ich hab gelesen
<Fuchs> da hat es ein Knopf, der Dir das fixfertig installiert
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs?highlight=w32  eine kleine farbige Lesehilfe
<Orcor> bei mir kommt auch das der nach dem codec sucht  aber das geht net weil da kommt das der keine passende gefunden hat
<Frickelpit> hast du auch die passende quelle aktiviert?
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht aus eben bin neu unter linux
<Frickelpit> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen
<Orcor> wo steht da welche paketquellen ich bruache?
<Orcor> um denn player abzu spielen?
<bekks> ,einsteiger? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> was heist einglich text/html-Decoder
<Orcor> wen ich nach codex  suchen lasse automatisch meint der geht net da kommt halt imemr wider text/html-Decoder
<bekks> Warum suchst du auch nicht nach "codecs"?
<c0dewiz> hi
<c0dewiz> ich hab folgendes problem (immernoch): wenn ich ubuntu 10.04 mit gnome hochfahre, ist kein panel da. zurück kriegen tu ich das nur mit killall gnome-panel. beim nächsten neustart isses genauso
<Orcor> http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/w32codecs.html
<bekks> Oh, da schliesst sich wieder der Kreis mit den Paketquellen...
<Frickelpit> :D
<Fuchs> c0dewiz: koennte man mal die ~/.xsession-errors in einem pastebin haben, und ps aux | grep -i panel?  (beides bevor Du das killst) 
<Orcor> kmisch ist es das ich über software center es nciht finde oder bekomm 
<bekks> Orcor: Weil das eine andere Paketquelle ist. Eine, die du nicht aktiviert hast.
<Orcor> hab doch aber medibuntu usw  drinnen als quelle
<bekks> Das interessiert das Softwarecenter aber überhaupt nicht - weil es eine andere Paketquelle ist.
<Orcor> aha muß dann mal aktiviren danke für denn tipp
<Orcor> bin mal hg muß mal kurz weg
<letzo> Hallo, ist dasnormal das auf meinem Server Running processes 123 angezeigt werden?
<letzo> Finde das ein wenig viel.
<PBeck> hi
<sonotos> letzo: schau halt welche genau laufen
<sonotos> auf meinem desktop laufen gerade 300, von daher kommen mir deinen 120 nicht übermäßig vor
<bekks> server? da hab ich teilweise 4500 :P
<letzo> problem ist auch das hier dinge laufen die ich nicht aufrufe nach einem reboot liegts bei 45
<letzo> nach einigen tagen werden es deutlich mehr apache -k start steht z.b 12 mal drin, weshalb 12 mal die selbe funktion?
<bekks> weil das ein server ist, der sich forked?
<floogy> Moin
<_T4b_> Gibt es irgendeine /simple/ Möglichkeit herauszufinden, wie lange ein Befehl zur Ausführung genau braucht, ausser auf die Uhr schauen oder einem ellenlangen Zeugs?
<Fuchs> time
<_T4b_> thx
<josias> kann es sein, dass nach dem letzten Update der sound nicht mehr funktioniert? 'pavumeter' zeigt Ausschläge an der ton scheint also bis Pulsaudio vorgedungen zu sein... nur wird er weder auf dem internen lautsprecher des Laptops noch über den externen kanal ausgegeben... hab mit diese anleitung versucht das problem zu lösen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<josias> weiß keiner wie wie ich prüfen kann, warum das signal dann nicht auch auf der soundkarte ausgegeben wird? soundka
<josias> ach so: soundkarte ist HDA Intel at 0xdc240000 irq 22 
<dadrc> josias, guck mal mit Alsamixer, ob vielleicht der Ausgang der Soundkarte stummgeschaltet ist
<josias> pcm und master sind auf '00'  auf der andern möglichkeit ('MM') wird auch kein sound ausgegeben
<josias> dadrc: oder gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit?
<dadrc> "MM" steht für Mute... wenn das zB der Frontchannel ist, kann das durchaus Auswirkungen haben
<josias> wie gesagt steht alles auf '00'
<dadrc> Hast du nur PCM und Master? Keine Front- und Side-Regler?
<josias> ja ich hab nur pcm und master
<dadrc> k... war nur eine Idee. Was ist denn in Pulse als Ausgabegerät gewählt?
<josias> ist eine in den laptop eingebaute intel soundkarte ohne souround
<josias> analog stereo duplex... aber alle anderen funktionieren auch nicht...
<floogy> Versuche mal aplay -l und -L
<josias> floogy: 
<josias> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399704/
<floogy> Sieht ok aus. Alsa scheint die Karte zu erkennen. Eventuell blockiert flash/FF das ganze?
<josias> floogy: nee... der hat sich brav bei pulseaudio angemeldet, zumindest wird der npviewer bei den audioeinstellungen unter 'Anwendungen' angezeigt.
<floogy> speaker-test -Dplug:front -c2 -twav
<josias> floogy: ah endlich was, was auf einen fehler hindeutet: Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: -16, Device or resource busy
<floogy> lsof|grep \/dev|egrep -i "(audio|snd|mixer|sound|dsp|seq|midi)"|grep -v \/dev\/null
<floogy> Das sollte zeigen was darauf zugreift
<floogy> Bei mir ist es der plugin-container des  firefox ;)
<josias> floogy: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399705/
<josias> evtl hilft noch mal neustarten dachte ich mit... hat früher bei windows meist geholfen ;D ... ich probiers mal
<josias> floogy: nach dem 2. neustart funktioniert es wieder ... sehr seltsam... das kannte ich eigentlich nur von win98
<dreamon_> Boote von USB-Stick. Hab in dmesg gesehen, das was von out of memory stand und ein Process gekillt wurde. DAchte mir ein Swap auf hdd extern anzulegen könnte nicht schaden. Muß swap eine Partition sein, oder kann man das auch als datei machen?
<bekks> Kann man auch als Datei machen.
<dreamon_> bekks, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/swap -> wenn ich da unter Swap als Datei nachschaue -> Dann steht dort: sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/swap/ und sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/cache/swap/swap0 bs=1M count=512 
<dreamon_> Ich möchte die datei aber /dev/sda1 bzw. /media/2TB anlegen.. 
<fabian> Ich suche einen Management Tool für KVM-VMs das auf einem Ubuntu Server laufen soll. Am besten daher mit Webinterface. Auf VMWare Server 2 würde ich gerne verzichten.
<dreamon_> Jetzt versteh ich nach dem Beispiel nicht, wie das gehen soll.. weil die da mit /var/cache/swap machen..
<schnuffle> fabian:  webvz, ist in rails geschrieben
<schnuffle> fabian: ist aber für openvz
<schnuffle> fabian:http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Management_Tools
<fabian> schnuffle: habe ich noch keine erfahrungen mit, nach wikipedia nur linux vms möglich
<schnuffle> fabian: sollen es auch andere OS bzw. Windows sein, dann kannst du es vergessen, sonst ist es das resourcensparenste, da im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein aufgebohrtes chroot
<fabian> schnuffle: diese seite kenne ich auch schon, mein problem dabei ist nur das passende zu finden. Hätte am liebsten so etwas wie VMWare Server.
<bekks> dreamon_: Eine große Datei anlegen, mit dd bs=1024k count=4096 ... (sind dann 4MB - schön zu rechnen) anschliessend ein mkswap drauf, und dann ein swapon damit.
<bekks> Na, wo war der Rechenfehler? :)
<dreamon_> soll ich das "k" weglassen?
<bekks> wenn du nur 4MB haben willst, ja.
<bekks> Musst ja selber gucken, wieviel du haben willst.
<schnuffle> fabian: proxmox ist auf jeden Fall etwas ähnliches, aber fast schon mehr und auch ein bisse komplexer aufzusetzen, convirt ist da einfacher
<bekks> mit 4MB swap kommt man halt nicht weit.
<dreamon_> ähm. 2GB ram.. glaube 4GB swap sollt reichen.. wie binde ich das beim Starten automatisch ein?
<schnuffle> fabian: wenn es darum geht, dass der REchner irgenwo in der Ecke steht und nur zum Virtualisieren dient, dann ist PRoxmox das Richtige
<schnuffle> fabian: Sehr nette Features und wird auch produktiv benutzt
<schnuffle> fabian: Ich habe gerade eine Testinstallation laufen, im Vergleich zu ESXI und es macht sich sehr gut
<bekks> schnuffle: Dazu braucht man kein proxmox, dazu braucht man ssh :)
<dreamon_> bekks, Oder findet er das dann von alleine?
<bekks> Es muss nicht immer alles bunt mit maus sein.
<bekks> dreamon_: Nein.
<schnuffle> bekks: Nicht wenn der Chef mitreden will :)
<fabian> auf dem server laufen jetzt auch schon nen paar sachen drauf, die vms werden auch nicht die ganze zeit laufen.
<bekks> VirtualBox, headless.
<bekks> GUI mit ssh -X, fertig. :)
<schnuffle> bekks: Dann arbeitest du nicht in einem Windows verseuchtem Outlook Revier. :) Mein Laden ist MSDN Partner, d.h. die wissen eigentlich gar nicht, dass die ganze Infrastruktur auf Linux läuft
<bekks> schnuffle: Wenn Du wüsstest... :P
<schnuffle> :)
<schnuffle> aber: bist du zufrieden mit virtualbox, dass ist das Einizige was ich noch nicht produktiv eingesetzt habe
<bekks> kommt halt darauf an, was man tun will.
<bekks> Und was man braucht.
<infiniteee> Hallo!
<infiniteee> Ich würde gerne die Uhrzeitanzeige auf AM/PM umstellen, aber finde im Einstellungsdialog und via Google keine Lösung.
<infiniteee> Wie mache ich das?
<infiniteee> Systemsprache ist Deutsch, Tastaturlayout ist QWERTY
<fabian> kann ich bei proxmox oder convirt den die vms auch über das webinterface steuern? wie bei vmware server 2?^^
<fabian> im prinzip möchte ich auf dem server, zum testen, eine Ubuntu Server & Desktop, backtrack und nst vm einrichten. vlt auch ab und zu eine andere disto zum ausprobieren.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ok, klappt danke!
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Mein Java findet irgendetwas nicht, habt ihr eine Ahnung, was das genau ist und wie ich es korrigieren kann?: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=150701
<Fuchs> RedNifre: vermutlich nicht in PATH
<Fuchs> oh, halt
<Fuchs> der Fehler ist weiter unten
<Fuchs> ein Assert, das schief laeuft
<RedNifre> Es waren ja mehrere. Ein Error am Anfang, der aber scheinbar nichts ausmacht und dann später schmiert es mit dem Assert ab.
<RedNifre> Kann der zweite Fehler durch den ersten ausgelöst werden?
<Fuchs> das ist ein Bug in Mesa
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> Ati oder Intel Karte? 
<RedNifre> ATI.
<Fuchs> thought so
<RedNifre> Der Rechner, auf dem es gut läuft hat Nvidia. Hm...
<Fuchs> welche Version von Mesa? 
<RedNifre> Ist aber merkwürdig, früher lief es ja gut. Was hat sich denn geändert?
<RedNifre> Moment...
<RedNifre> Von Mesa habe ich noch nie etwas gehört.
<Fuchs> freie OpenGL Bibliotheken
<RedNifre> Wenn die nicht standardmäßig dabei sind habe ich die wohl nicht...
<Fuchs> hast Du, doch
<Fuchs> oder nutzt Du den fglrx Treiber? 
<RedNifre> Nein.
<Fuchs> dann hast Du sicher Mesa
<RedNifre> Ich nutze den, der dabei war. Meine Karte wird nicht mehr von ATI unterstützt, aber die offenen Treiber funktionieren bei mir gut. Compiz läuft auch sehr flüssig.
<RedNifre> Und Minecraft ja auch, wenn auch nur für 2 Sekunden (Keine Bildfehler oder so)
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, Du kannst es beheben, in dem Du die rendering distance auf das Minimum stellst 
<Fuchs> oder mesa updatest, was aber in Bastelei resultiert
<RedNifre> Naja, das Update wird wohl irgendwann ohne Bastelei kommen, dann spiele ich eben erst mal mit niedriger Renderdistanz.
<RedNifre> Was ist denn View Bobbing? (ist gerade an) Hilft das auch gegen Abstürze?
<Fuchs> noe
<Fuchs> das ist, dass es lustig wackelt 
<RedNifre> Das Renderbild hinterlässt auch irgendwie einen Abdruck auf meinem Desktop. Also, wenn ich jetzt das Fenster minimiere sehe ich noch ein Standbild, was sich sozusagen hier in das IRC chatfenster eingebrannt habe.
<RedNifre> Verschwindet erst, wenn sich der Fensterinhalt aktualisiert, ist aber auch nicht sooo problematisch.
<Fuchs> mach mal compiz aus
<RedNifre> Muss es dann auch aus bleiben? Dann lohnt sich das nämlich für mich nicht. Oder gibt es dann eine Lösung, wie Compiz perfekt läuft?
<Fuchs> ist nur zum Testen
<RedNifre> Jepp, keine Darstellungsfehler mehr.
<RedNifre> Gibt es schon eine Schätzung, wann das mesa update ohne Bastelei erscheinen wird?
<RedNifre> Hm, es stürzt immer noch ab. Allerdings viel später.
<RedNifre> Fehlermeldung ist die gleiche geblieben.
<RedNifre> Wie hängt denn die Renderdistanz mit den Abstürzen zusammen?
#ubuntu-de 2011-01-23
<Ahora> ist jemand noch wach?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> um die zeit? ne
<Ahora> humpf
<Ahora> es iust we und früh^^
<Ahora> aber vieleicht klannst du mir helfen kennst du dich mit ALSA aus?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> tip, einfach fragen und erklären was dein problem ist, wenn sich einer auskennt wird er sich schon melden
<Ahora> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<Ahora> nach diese FAQ versuche ich meine Saundkarte einzustellen
<Ahora> aber am punkt 3 scheiter ich
<Ahora> ich find zwar was unter Intel  dings da
<Ahora> aber weiss nimmer wieter
<TeXnicer> Moin!
<TeXnicer> Ich lade mir gerade 10.10 Desktop-CD Runter und würde gerne wissen, wie ich daraus eine Live-Version für USB-Stick mache?
<TeXnicer> (mittelfristig eine SD-Karte mit persistent-USB-Stick)
<luchs> TeXnicer: Live-CD booten, dann im Menue den USB-Creator suchen und den Anweisungen folgen.
<TeXnicer> das ist ja einfach ... das kannte ich noch nicht... danke
<luchs> np
<bullgard4> Was versteht Banshee unter einem "Album grid view"? Siehe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banshee_%28media_player%29
<tm> bullgard4: ich nehme mal an, so wie es hier aussieht: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Screenshot-AlbumPic.png oder hier: http://www.fscklog.com/2008/09/skizze-grid-ans.html
<bullgard4> tm: Mein Bildschirmbild von Banshee ähnelt noch mehr der Anordnung von http://www.fscklog.com/2008/09/skizze-grid-ans.html, als es in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Screenshot-AlbumPic.png dargestellt ist, obwohl mein Banshee-Bildschirmbild schon ziemlich ähnlich dem von http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Screenshot-AlbumPic.png ist. Das Wesentlich scheint die Matrix-Anordnung aller Alben...
<bullgard4> ...zu sein.   -- Danke!
<tm> bullgard4: gern :)
<Erimos_Wolf> Moin, hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Jabber Server?
<tm> Erimos_Wolf: deine frage ist viel zu ungenau um da drauf eine vernüftige antwort zu bekommen ;)
<Erimos_Wolf> Mich interessiert speziell die Verschlüsselung. Läuft da eine Ende zu Ende Verschlüsselung oder ist nur der Login vorgang dicht?
<tm> Erimos_Wolf: die kommunikation über jabber ist erstmal verschlüsselt, nicht nur der login, jedoch kann separat noch eine punkt zu punkt verschlüsselung eingerichtet werden, hat aber nichts mit dem jabber server zu tun, mehr mit deinem client den du benutzt
<Erimos_Wolf> genau das wollte ich wissen
<Erimos_Wolf> das heißt wenn ich mir nen eigenen jabber server aufsetze und mein gegenüber sich auf dem gleichen Server befindet, ist die sicherheit gewährleistet das alles schön über ssl läuft. richtig?
<tm> Erimos_Wolf: nein, der user muß die ssl verbindung im client einstellen, jabber server akzeptieren auch unverschlüsselte verbindungen, ist also nicht zwangsläufig so
<Erimos_Wolf> ich kann aber das ssl im server als pflicht einstellen
<tm> Erimos_Wolf: aber mal was anders, normalerweise sind solche fragen für den #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel, weil man da nicht den bezug zu ubuntu erkennt ;)
<ubinux> moin
<maxxies> moin. wieviele files kann ich per default in einem verzeichnis speichern?
<dauerflucher> maxxies: ich glaube, da gibt es keine beschränkung, abgesehen von der maximalen anzahl inodes, die sein dateisystem verarbeiten kann
<allegro_> moin, kann man XChat so einstellen, dass man die ganzen "hat #ubuntu-de betreten" und "(Remote host closed the connection) beendet" ausblendet?
<Longbottom> maxxies: Meines Wissens gibt es nur eine Grenze per Partition, die du so ermittelst: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep -i "Inode count:"
<gschwepp> allegro_: das ist ot! und google wird dir helfen. 
<Longbottom> maxxies: Du musst sda1 durch deine Partition ersetzen. Und es gilt nur für ext2/3 und evtl. 4.
<maxxies> dankeschön!
<allegro_> sorry, welcher channel wäre on topic?
<dauerflucher> ,ot? allegro_
<shetlandpony> allegro_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dauerflucher> allegro_: oder frag in #xchat nach
<gschwepp> danke dauerflucher  :) 
<maxxies> 15564800 inodes reicht mir dicke, das ist prima
<gschwepp> allegro_: http://xchat.org/faq/#q211 steht sogar im faq
<allegro_> danke, mit welchen Schlagworten hast Du Deine Suche eingegrenzt, um das relevante Ergebnis zu bekommen?
<gschwepp> allegro_: jetzt aber ubuntu-de-ot
<allegro_> danke, was versteht Ihr hier unter support? Probleme, die in messages stehen?
<gschwepp> allegro_: Fragen rund um Ubuntu: Sowas wie mein sound funktioniert nicht. Oder "Ich habe nach Update probleme mit der Tastatur" 
<gschwepp> allegro_: Aber Einstellungen von xchat sind dann doch ehr ein fall für #xchat :) 
<allegro_> danke, dann komme ich nachher mit dem Soundproblem wieder, nachdem ich die 300 Seiten bei ubuntuusers dazu durchgelesen habe :-)
<rumpe1> allegro_, vorbildlichst :)
<gschwepp> Da freut man sich. 
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Ich hab mit meinem MediaCenter basierend auf Ubuntu immer wieder das Problem, dass Tastatureingaben fehlerhaft angenommen werden. Ich nutze synergy, um mit der Maus und der Tastatur meines Desktoprechners das MediaCenter zu steuern. Nach einer Weile passiert es z.B., dass mit der Taste d alle Fenster minimiert werden. Kann mir jemand sagen was das sein kann?
<fr00d> Auch die direkt am MediaCenter angeschlossene PS/2 Tastatur zeigt das Phänomen.
<dauerflucher> fr00d: blöde frage, aber deine tastekürzeleinstellungen hast du schon durchforstet?
<fr00d> dauerflucher: Ich denke es ist das Mod4+d kürzel, um den Desktop anzuzeigen. Die große Preisfrage ist eben warum plötzlich dauerhaft die Windowstaste gedrückt ist.
<dauerflucher> fr00d: im zweifelsfall würde ich auf einen bug in synergy tippen
<dauerflucher> fr00d: evtl. in diesem zusammenhang http://synergy-foss.org/pm/issues/2791
<fr00d> Oh ja, das hört sich gut an, super, danke!
<fr00d> Kann ich denn händisch mit einem Kommando ein releasekey einleiten?
<dauerflucher> fr00d: sry, fällt mir spontan nichts ein
<fr00d> Das war schon mehr als genug. Zu wissen, dass es so einen Bug in synergy gibt hilft mir da schon ein gutes Stück weiter.
<bullgard4> fr00d: Hast Du vom DEB-Programmpaket »enna« gesprochen?
<TeXnicer> Moin!
<TeXnicer> Ich habe mir die 10.10 gespeichert, MD5-Summe geprüft, auf Scheibe gebrannt und wollte jetzt auf USB installieren, dafür habe ich das .iso entpackt und USB-Creator gestartet, aber ich kann ihn einfach nicht mit dem .iso auf der Platte füttern (Other... (Auswahl)) wird nicht eingeblendet. Das Image von CD geht, dauert aber 1000m
<TeXnicer> Habe ich etwas übersehen?
<dadrc> Wieso hast du das iso entpackt?
<TeXnicer> Moin dadrc. Um an das Usbcreation zu kommen
<TeXnicer> Aus dem .iso heraus zu öffnen, habe ich natürlich vorher versucht, und da dachte ich er kann kein .iso bearbeiten, welches schon offen ist.
<dadrc> Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich nicht verstehe, was du da gerade machst. Einmal von vorne, bitte. Was hast du gerade als OS laufen?
<TeXnicer> Stimmt... okay, von Anfang an.
<TeXnicer> Ziel: Notebook ohne Festplatte zu betreiben
<TeXnicer> ubuntu auf Stick
<TeXnicer> Ich habe: Win7 
<TeXnicer> .iso heruntergeladen
<bekks> Hmmm. Dann willst du ja lieber eine Ubuntu-Installation auf einen USB Stick machen.
<TeXnicer> md5hash geprüft
<TeXnicer> genau
<TeXnicer> und dabei stelle ich mich wohl doof an.
<TeXnicer> Ich habe das so verstanden "nimm .iso + usbcreator" schreibe aus usbstick
<arvid_> Wo finde ich denn die Einstellung, dass MySQL beim Boot starten soll, wenn das nirgends in einer rc* Datei konfiguriert ist?
<TeXnicer> usbcreator muss vermutlich aus dem iso gestartet werden, das er verwenden soll, das ist unglücklich
<TeXnicer> mit CDROM geht es aber da dauert es sehr lange
<jokrebel> hi
<bekks> TeXnicer: usbcreatordingsda ist dafür da, das Installations-ISO auf einen USB Stick zu quetschen, damit man dann vom USB Stick installieren kann.
<TeXnicer> jetzt war mein ansatz: nimm ein iso von der Festplatte zum auf USB schreiben, dass sollte soch schneller gehen
<TeXnicer> und LIVE
<bekks> arvid_: welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<TeXnicer> stand auch da
<arvid_> bekks: 10.10
<TeXnicer> also live system auf USB-Stick, um präzise zu sein, das möchte ich
<TeXnicer> am besten persistent, da es ein 8GB stick ist
<TeXnicer> um noch genauer zu sein, ein USB-Live-System, welches dann im RAM läuft un persisten Elemente auf dem stick zuläßt
<dadrc> TeXnicer, der USB-Creator ist offensichtlich ein Linux-Programm, wie lässt du den gerade laufen?
<bekks> arvid_: Dann wird upstart verwendet. Die Konfigurationsdateien findest du in /etc/init/
<TeXnicer> Usbcreator.exe ist mit wobi.exe im Root der CD für genau so leute wie mich
<dadrc> ah, das Ding... ok, dann hab ich dich vorhin falsch verstanden, sorry.
<arvid_> bekks: danke :)
<bekks> arvid_: Was mich aber wundert, ist, dass mysql bei Dir nicht startet. Nach der Installation ist es default, dass es startet-
<dadrc> TeXnicer, probier mal folgendes: Geh auf http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download wähl bei 2) usb stick und windows aus und klick den button daneben, dann sollte da eine einfache Anleitung auftauchen
<TeXnicer> Hm, und die CD ist getestet, 10x gebrannt statt 24x und bootet trotzdem nicht durhc
<bekks> TeXnicer: Das kann ja auch an einem Rechnerproblem liegen - mich wundert die lange Bootdauer bei Dir.
<arvid_> bekks: es startet ja, aber ich will nicht, dass es automatisch startet
<bekks> arvid_: Achso.
<arvid_> bekks: habe ein netbook und ich brauche mysql aktuell nurnoch sehr selten
<bekks> arvid_: Wieviel RAM hast Du?
<TeXnicer> bekks: habe ich davon schon erzählt?!
<arvid_> bekks: 1GB
<bekks> TeXnicer: Ja, du sprachst von "1000m" :)
<TeXnicer> arvid_: mysqld <<< in deinen initscripten
<TeXnicer> bekks: das war die dauer, die ich für das schreiben auf USB brauche von CD aus
<bekks> TeXnicer: Ja, bei Ubuntu ist das nun upstart, und nicht mehr sysvinit, daher liegen die Configs woanders.
<TeXnicer> aber die CD im Notebook dauert auch > 5min
<TeXnicer> und es kommen immer dinge über squashfs und eigentlich random fehlermeldungn..
<TeXnicer> ich lasse mal ramtest laufen für nen paar stunden
<TeXnicer> :(
<bekks> Diese random Fehlermeldungen sind entscheidend...
<TeXnicer> Toshiba A100 .... gibts da bekannte Probleme?
<TeXnicer> Also ein RAM test heute morgen 4 Uhr ... aber ca. 10min war problemlos
<bekks> Wieviele Durchläufe?
<TeXnicer> bekks: habe ich nicht gezählt...
<TeXnicer> also im moment "bootet" er durch, aber rappelt sich einen zurecht am dvd-laufwerk
<bekks> Das kann ja durchaus sein, dass das DVD Laufwerk einen Schuss hat.
<TeXnicer> Ich mach nen RAM-Test und installiere auf platte
<TeXnicer> DVD nahm er anstandslos ... habe ich auch schon getestet
<TeXnicer> ist nen a100
<TeXnicer> 512MB
<TeXnicer> Intel Celeron M4
<bekks> TeXnicer: Nur weil ein DVD Laufwerk grundsätzlich funktioniert (es liest was), heisst das nicht, dass es in Ordnung ist, wenn das Lesen sehr sehr langsam ist.
<TeXnicer> ich habe ja noch nen live auf ner sd karte das kommt mal dran
<TeXnicer> und dann der ram
<TeXnicer> :D
<SqiSch>  12
<flynk> hallo, ich habe eine Verständnisfrage zu Thema Dateirecht. Ich nehme als Beispiel umask.  umask 0755. Dabei steht die 7 für den eigentümer, die 5 für die Gruppe, die zweite 5 für sonstige. Aber wofür steht die führende "0"
<agentsoul> Hallo müsste für ne LogDatei abfragen ob der Lüfter eines Aspire One 150L läuft oder nicht. Weiß jemand wie ich das abfrgane kann? Wir doch sowas wie ne Datei wie fanstat oder sowas geben?
<bekks> flynk: für S_ISUID, S_ISGID, S_ISVTX -- siehe man 2 chmod
<flynk> danke bekks, ich werde mich belesen
<bekks> agentsoul: Nein, gibt es nicht.
<agentsoul> ich kann das doch nicht übers Mikro abfragen: laut=an leise=aus
<bekks> agentsoul: richtig.
<bekks> agentsoul: Du wirst kaum chancen haben, das abzufragen, wenn das nicht über ACPI irgendwie ausgelesen wird.
<bekks> agentsoul: Und wenn es das wird, findest du unter /sys oder /proc etwas dazu.
<agentsoul> das acehdf modul gibt ja leider nur die temp aus. Obwohl es zur fancontrol gedacht ist.
<bekks> agentsoul: Dann kann es das halt nicht auslesen.
<bullgard4> agentsoul: Vielleicht steht das bei Dir unterhalb von /proc/acpi/
<agentsoul> Brauch das um nen Fehler bei der Lüftersteuerung zu finden. Und würde gerne temp und Lüfterzustand protokollieren
<bekks> agentsoul: Ja, das mag sein. Aber dann musst du mal wie schon gesagt in /proc oder /sys suchen.
<dadrc> is lm-sensors nur ein Frontend dafür oder liest das auch selbstständig Sensoren aus?
<bekks> Das ist nur ein Frontend.
<bekks> Es liest Sensoren aus, wenn man es aufruft.
<dadrc> ok, etwas schlecht formuliert meinerseits. klar liest es die Informationen aus, wenn man es aufruft. Was ich wissen wollte: Aus /proc bzw. /sys oder wirklich direkt von den Sensoren?
<bekks> Das kommt auf die Sensoren an.
<bekks> Die sind meistens über den I2C Bus verbunden.
<hausgeist> moin
<dadrc> Dann wäre das wohl auch noch eine Option für die Lüfter, zumindest hab ich da Lüfterdrehzahlen, obwohl in /proc/acpi/fan keine sind
<agentsoul> wo hast Lüfterdrehzahlen?
<bekks> agentsoul: Nirgends.
<bekks> agentsoul: Wir sprachen über lm-senors.
<agentsoul> oooh das sieht gut aus: /sys/class/thermal/cooling_device0/cur_state
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass das gelogen ist :)
<agentsoul> mal beobachten. MIt dem eigentlichen Problem komme ich dann später
<bekks> Ich höre den Lüfter, aber cur_state hat den Inhalt 0.
<bekks> Warum kommst Du nicht jetzt mit dem eigentlichen Problem?
<bekks> Später interessiert das dann keinen mehr.
<agentsoul> Aspire One 150L Bios 0.3114 acerhdf 0.5.22 Ubuntu 10.10: Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert erst ab ca 50°C. Davor schaltet sich der Lüfter im 3 Sekundentakt an und aus. Die Intervalle werden mit höherer Temperatur länger. Ab ca 50 läuft alles wie es soll.
<agentsoul> Egal ob man eine eigene conf erstellt oder mit den Standardwerten arbeitet
<bekks> Ja, dann ist das wohl so. Kannst Dir ja den Modulquellcode ansehen, um das zu verifizieren.
<freiform> hi, ich versuche catalyst 10.12 für 2.6.37 (aus mainline) nach http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615594 zu installieren. die paketierung klappt auch, allerdings kann ich die pakete nicht installieren, da scheinbar die falschen linux-header vorhanden sind (http://paste.ubuntu.com/557164/).  
<jokrebel> agentsoul: vielleicht gibts ja schon im BIOS Einstellmöglichkeiten.
<agentsoul> Im Quellcode nichts gefunden. Und das BIOS 0.3114 wird laut Quellcode unterstützt
<bekks> freiform: welches ubuntu hast du?
<freiform> bekks: 10.10
<bekks> freiform: nopaste mal die Ausgabe von uname -a
<bekks> ,nopaste? freiform 
<shetlandpony> freiform: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<freiform> bekks: siehe link im initialen post. 
<freiform> bekks: sry, überlesen
<bekks> freiform: ...
<jokrebel> agentsoul: schon mal im BIOS geschaut?
<bekks> Und lies mal die Zeilen 52 bis 57 in deinem initialen Post.
<freiform> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557166/
<freiform> bekks: habe ich, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau was er von mir möchte, weil das eben die header des aktuellen kernels sind. 
<agentsoul> jokrebel: Nein, aber acerhdf, sofern enabled, übernimmt die Lüfterkontrolle vom BIOS. Was es auch wunderbar tut (zumindest wenn der Acer warm ist)
<agentsoul> Werde wohl ein Skript schreiben müssen nach dem Motto, bis 50°C Lüfter aus danach bitte acerhdf die Kontrolle übergeben
<bekks> freiform: Dann lies was da steht - da ist alles erklärt, inklusive Lösung.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass der Mainline kernel offiziell nicht supported wird.
<agentsoul> setze ich mich heute abend vlt dran und poste das dann im Wiki. Bin nicht der erste und einzige mit dem Problem
<bekks> Warum genau brauchst du denn a) einen aktuelleren Kernel und b) einen aktuelleren Catalyst?
<freiform> bekks:  weil  jack-sensing für meine hardware in 2.6.36 nicht funktioniert, einen aktuelleren catalyst brauche ich nicht, aber ich finde auch kein paket für den mainline-kernel. 
<k1l> bekks: um der uber_skill0r bei $kiddie-game zu werden. sonst gibts nur sehr wenige vernünftige gründe
<BoeB> hallo, ich habe versucht das AirPlay PlugIn in totem zu aktivieren und bekomme leider folgende fehlermeldung http://pastebin.com/YF5rHehd
<bekks> freiform: NAtürlich nicht. Weil der Mainline Kernel nicht supported wird. Auch von mir nicht. :)
<bekks> k1l: Ah ok :)
<freiform> k1l: sehr geistreich. schön das hier immer noch die selben elitären pappnasen unetrwegs sind wie vor 5 jahren auch. und tschüss. 
<bekks> Tschüss. Viel Spass.
<Orcor> hallo
<k1l> BoeB: ausreichend codecs installiert?
<BoeB> ja
<BoeB> daram leigt's nicht
<BoeB> *daran
<k1l> ,compiz? lenzy 
<shetlandpony> lenzy, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> BoeB: schau dir das mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi  (im fehlerlog kommt ja die meldung, dass avahi nicht geladen wurde)
<BoeB> k1l: avahi wird bei jedem systemstart geladen und läuft somit im hintergrund. anscheinend liegt's am pfad im plugin avahi zu finden.
<jokrebel> cu
<noobody> hey leute ich bekomm bei wpa_supplicant immer CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<noobody> ist nen wpa1 accesspoint, tkip-psk... hab alles eingetragen auch den psk-key im klartext... 
<bekks> Ja, passiert schon mal.
<bekks> Was ist das für ein WLAN Chipsatz?
<noobody> und wie kann man das beheben
<bekks> WPA2 benutzen, Neuen WLAN Chipsatz besorgen, Firmware updaten.
<noobody> Intel PM965
<bekks> In der genannten Reihenfolge :)
<noobody> hat ja vorher auch funktioniert... an der hardware hat sich nichts verändert
<bekks> Und was hast Du geändert?
<noobody> das system neu aufgesetzt
<bekks> "Nichts" kann ja nichts ein.
<bekks> Aha.
<noobody> da bist du sprachlos was ^^
<bekks> Die Lösungen habe ich Dir ja schon genannt. Ich warte auf die Vollzugsmeldungen.
<noobody> okay... na gut, mit den lösungen bin ich nicht einverstanden... aber danke für deine vorschläge
<schrottplatz> hallo
<schrottplatz> ich nutze gnome und möchte statt knotify libnotify be einer applikation benutzen... ist das möglich?
<Frickelpit> ja
<schrottplatz> :D
<schrottplatz> ok, klar
<schrottplatz> aber wie?
<Frickelpit> schreib die anwendung um^^
<Fuchs> in der Konfiguration dieser Anwendung
<Fuchs> Frickelpit: Quatsch. 
<Frickelpit> Fuchs: klar war das quatsch ;)
<Fuchs> Frickelpit: KDE Notifications sind konfigurierbar, und da kann man statt knotify einen beliebigen Befehl ausfuehren. 
<schrottplatz> QUATSCHKOPF!
<schrottplatz> Fuchs, ich habe mal in diesem systemsettings von kde geschaut, da habe ich nichts gefunden
<Fuchs> welche Applikation ist es denn? 
<schrottplatz> kfritz
<Fuchs> was ist das denn? 
<Fuchs> Wie dem auch sei, wenn kein kde notification daemon laeuft, resp. kein plasma, dann nimmt er automatisch libnotify als fallback
<Frickelpit> hört sich nach fax oder so an
<schrottplatz> ne eingehende anrufe anzeigen lassen
<schrottplatz> naja, danke
<CuBe0> re
<CuBe0> restart sem segitt a javanak:S
<CuBe0> nem megy
<KojiroAK> CuBe0: Und jetzt das ganze auf Deutsch.
<CuBe0> Schuldigung:D
<CuBe0> also meine JAva will nicht funktionieren trotz dass ich das installiert habe
<CuBe0> und habe 0 ahnung warum:S
<k1l> ,java? CuBe0 
<shetlandpony> CuBe0, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<CuBe0> ich versuche 
<CuBe0> hm... immer noch nicht:S
<CuBe0> geht nicht
<Fuchs> ist keine Fehlermeldung. 
<Fuchs> ,wf? CuBe0 
<shetlandpony> CuBe0: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<CuBe0> keine fehlermeldung nur der mozzila siet keine javaplugin und ich benutze linux mint
<Frickelpit> dann frag bei mint, was man da tun kann
<CuBe0> hm...
<CuBe0> geht nnicht:S
<CuBe0> und andere brosware finden auch nicht und ist instaliert 
<CuBe0> ich verstehe das nicht
<bekks> Nun, du hast kein Ubuntu.
<CuBe0> ja Mint ist fast wie ubuntu eigentlich
<Fuchs> CuBe0: richtig, aber Mint Support gibt es bei Mint, tut mir leid. 
<bekks> Aber es ist kein Ubuntu. Next.
<reberboot> hallo
<duelle> Hallo, da seit gestern (neuer WLAN-Stick) mein erstes Problem gelöst ist, habe ich nun eine weitere Frage: Ist es möglich, den Line-In meiner Soundkarte auch als Output zu verwenden?
<bekks> duelle: Nein.
<reberboot> um hie rnicht viel tippen zu müssen, das http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/usb-startmedium-nicht-installationsfaehig/ ist mein problem
<bekks> duelle: Weil das ein _In_put ist.
<duelle> bekks: Vom Namen her klar - aber ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können, dass ich das (zumindest unter Win XP) umschalten konnte
<duelle> Hatte nämlich meine Musikanlage am Line-In und mein Headset am normalen Audio-Out. Und hatte dann auf beiden den gleichen Output
<Fuchs> reberboot: man findet im Netz einiges dazu, 
<Fuchs> reberboot: und das laesst sich in zwei Faelle unterscheiden: in einem waren die Heruntergeladenen Dateien defekt, im anderen war das Bootmedium resp. Laufwerk angekratzt
<reberboot> ja ich fasnd wie in dem thread erwähnt dass es das problem gab bei cds, aber dort wurde usbstick als lösung befundne und bei mir war es genau andersrum
<reberboot> also: ich hab das selbe image gebrannt und es ging damit
<reberboot> und der stick funktioniert einwandfrei
<reberboot> und es liegt nicht an der sonneneinstrahlung...
<beaver74> reberboot, hattest mal versucht den Stick komplett platt zu machen, wenn möglich, mit fdisk oder ähnlich, samt MBR...
<Fuchs> und dann mal die md5 Summen ueberpruefen lassen
<reberboot> ich hab ihn erst mit gparted auf fat32 formatiert und dann als ich das stertmedium erstellt habe den datenträger nochmal löschen lassen
<reberboot> auf dem stick befindet sich eine md5checksum, past folgt
<beaver74> hatte mal so ein vorkonfigurieren nicht kompatibles irgendwas auf einem neu gekauften Stick 
<beaver74> *tes
<reberboot> http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2021
<reberboot> auf dem stick war nichts vorkonfiguriert, wie gesagt einmal manuell formatiert und dann den startmedienersteller nochmal löschen lassen
<Fuchs> reberboot: die muesstest Du mit den korrekten vergleichen lassen
<Fuchs> anyway, ich muss weg
<reberboot> ???wo finde ich die korrekten summen?
<hdp> Auf dem FTP Server.
<reberboot> thx
<beaver74> einen anderen Stick hast natürlich nicht zufällig da... klappte das Booten von anderen ISOs von dem Stick auf selbem Rechner?
<oktay-ibm> was taugen solche antennen http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&GID=316&MID=22&ArtNr=28943
<shetlandpony> oktay-ibm's url: http://tinyurl.com/634m5rd | TP-Link TL-ANT2409A WLAN Antenne 2,4 GHz 9dBi
<oktay-ibm> ups
<oktay-ibm> sry
<reberboot> emm da des image gebrannt funktioniert hat kann es ja eigentlich nciht an dem image sleber liegen...oder?
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Man kann auch defekte Images brennen - stört den Brenner kein bisschen.
<reberboot> ja aber das image at dann die installation vollendet
<reberboot> wie in dem thread erwähnt, also das gebrannte hat funktioniert; war demnach nciht defekt und das auf dem stick war das selbe
<reberboot> wenn ich sage image gebrannt funktioniert hat meine ich dass die installatiuon mit dem gebrannten image ohne probleme lief
<fridolin5879> hallo alle miteinander.
<fridolin5879> kann mir einer eine alternative zu hfconsole geben? hfconsole ist ein tool welches den pc als headset fürs handy simuliert. leider habe ich schwierigkeiten bei dem tool
<beaver74> reberboot, du kannst auch erst das geladene iso mit der md5sum auf dem server prüfen, und nach dem "brennen" oder auf dem Stick schreiben mit unetbootin die Daten mit einem gemountetem iso vergleichen... das sollte dir den Zustand vom Stick verraten
<reberboot> also ich hab jetzt mit unetbootin das iso auf den stick geschriebn, jede datei war schon vorhanden und ich hab jede ersetzen lassen. Aber ich will ja nicht auf diesem rechner den stick starten sondern wsollte es auf dem nebendran
<reberboot> da er aber jde datei ersetzt hat und jede vorhanden war is doch jetzt das selbe drauf wie vorher...oder?
<ring0> hat es jemand schonmal geschafft den ffmpegthumbnailer als ersatz für totem als thumbnailer in nautilus einzurichten? ich habe ffmpeg und ffmpegthumbnailer installiert, anschließend bin ich der faq gefolgt https://code.google.com/p/ffmpegthumbnailer/wiki/Faq die besagt, dass man in gconf die werte der dateitypen, für die eine vorschau erstellt werden soll, anpassen soll. habe ich durchgeführt, allerdings ohne dass mir im anschluss thumbnails in na
<ring0> utilus erstellt wurden. jemand eine idee? fehlermeldung gibt es in dem sinne nicht, nur keine thumbnails. die funktion von ffmpegthumbnailer an sich habe ich erfolgreich getestet.
<SaLoMoN> ka
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe ubuntu auf einem beagleboard am laufen. die einzige funktionsfähige netzwerkverbindung an diesem Gerät ist usb1. wenn ich ifconfig -a aufrufe bekomme ich allerdings auch noch usb0 angezeigt, über das jedoch kein Traffich läuft. . Iftop will auch immer usb0 verwenden. weiß jemand wie ich usb0 ölos werde? (usb0 steht nmicht in /etc/network/interfaces)
<bekks> ifconfig usb0 down.
<bekks> ohne punkt
<niklasfi> bekks: .. jetzt kommt "device is not up (usb0)" wenn ich iftop aufrufe
<bekks> Ja, reicht doch.
<bekks> Sag iftop halt, es soll das andere Device nehmen.
<niklasfi> bekks: der sinn der ganzen aktion ist, dass ich nicht jedes mal wenn ich iftop öffnen will in den nächsten 3 jahren -i usb1 tippen will
<bekks> Dann bau Dir einen Alias.
<niklasfi> bekks: ist das wirklich die beste lösung?
<bekks> Ja.
<jokrebel> re
<niklasfi> wie lange muss man eigentlich warten, damit vnstat genug daten hat, wenn man so im durchschnitt mit 200kb/s runterläd?
<bekks> Genug Daten wofür?
<niklasfi> ich warte jetzt schon 2 stunden... und bekomme immer noch "not enough data available yet" in einem Tutorial habe ich gelesen, dass es schon nach 5 min klappen sollte
<k1l> niklasfi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-monitoring#Vnstat
<k1l> schau doch mal ins wiki
<niklasfi> k1|: genau da war uch auch. das habe ich abgearbeitet ...
<niklasfi> habe es mit sudo apt-get install vnstat; sudo vnstat -u -i usb1 installiert
<k1l> niklasfi: welches ubuntu ist das?
<niklasfi> k1|: 9.10 mit ein paar modifikationen am kernel. sonst fliegt einiges in die Luft... aber ich glaube ich habe es jetzt "sudo service vnstat start" hatte ich nicht gemacht. das sollte man vielleicht auch mal im wiki erwähnen
<Frickelpit> ergänze es, es ist ein wiki
<niklasfi> Frickelpit... mache ich gleich, wenn ich gesehen habe, das es wirklich der grund ist.. zur zeit bekomme ich immer noch "not enough data" ... aber wenn er erst jetzt angefangen hat, dann macht das natürlich si
<niklasfi> ha! jetzt klapt es. (p.s.: ich liebe wikis, bei denen man sich einloggen muss...)
<reberboot> kann ich wenn ich von einem livesystem booten und mir nicht den splashscreen sondern die einzelnen vorgänge anzeigen lassen?
<reberboot> will(irgendwie komisch versatzbaut)
<bekks> ja, kannst du.
<Taunix> alt+F2 rechtzeitig drücken reberboot 
<Kojiro_AK> reberboot: Jep, beim starten shift-Taste drücken. Dann unten den für Optionen nutzen. Dann kannst du quiet und splash rausnehmen.
<bekks> Taunix: Was soll das bringen?
<Frickelpit> reberboot: ja kann man, du musst nur splash entfernen aus der kernelzeile
<bekks> die optionen quiet und splash müssen aus der kernelzeile genommen werden.
<Taunix> ist das nicht der verbose mode bekks ?
<bekks> Taunix: Nein.
<Taunix> urgs, sorry
<Taunix> da gibts aber doch was?
<bekks> Nein?
<reberboot> ...live system? Wie kann ich bei einer livecd den kernel verändern? Hab den vorher besagten usbstick gebootet und dann sagt er mir irgendwann während dem booten dass er keine dateisystem findet mit einem livesystem, mich würde interessieren wann er darauf kommt
<k1l> reberboot: also klappt der usb-stick immernoch nicht? welche version hast du da denn wie installiert? ist die hardware defekt?
<reberboot> die hardware funktioniert
<reberboot> 10.04
<k1l> und wie hast du den usb-stick bespielt?
<reberboot> mnit dem startmediumersteller der bei 10.04.1 in system->systemverwaltung->Startmedienersteller zu finden ist
<reberboot> Wo genau kann ich das splash und quiet rausnehmen? Ich finde mich auf dem stick nicht so wirklich zurecht
<Kojiro_AK> reberboot: Wenn du bootest taucht irgendwann unten am Bildschirm eine Tastatur auf. da drückst du shift. Dann findest du unten am Bildschirm F-Tasten mit Beschreibung. Da optionen nehmen und dann taucht ein Zeile auf. Da nimmst du quiet und splash raus.
<Kojiro_AK> reberboot: Bleibt der Bildschirm irgendwann Schwarz und nur ein Cursor blinkt?
<gju_> hi, gibt's ne möglichkeit sich unter 10.10 das batterie- und lautstärkeregler-applet anzeigen zu lassen?
<gju_> in der liste der applets sind sie nicht drin.
<RedKnight> gju_: du meinst, ohne die Notification area zu nutzen?
<apollo13> gju_: du musst das indicator applet zum panel hinzufügen
<reberboot> nein ich bin dann in der initramfs, er sagt auf englishc kein dateisystem mit einem livesystem gefunden und dann kann ich initramfs benutzen 
<k1l> gju_: "benachrichtigungsanzeige"
<gju_> ja, das möchte ich ja nicht.
<gju_> eben eher so klassisch.
<k1l> gju_: da es nunmal da drin ist, brauchst du das
<apollo13> gibts nimmer
<gju_> k1l: nein, unter arch gehts auch ohne.
<gju_> RedKnight: genau
<apollo13> gju_: ubuntu != arch
<gju_> ja, aber gnome == gnome
<k1l> gju_: ja aber guck mal auf den channelnamen
<apollo13> nein
<k1l> gju_: nein
<apollo13> ubuntu gnome != arch gnome
<gju_> jaja
<gju_> RedKnight: hast du ne idee?
<RedKnight> gju_: Unter arch gehts, weil du die applets da einzeln mitinstalliert hast. Unter ubuntu nicht. Wenn du sie als nciht extra auftreibst (keine Ahnung wo) wirst du das indicator-applet nutzen müssen
<apollo13> RedKnight: hau ihn, vlt hört er dann auf dich
<Frickelpit> lieb sein
<apollo13> gju_: ohne die selber zu kompilieren und installieren wirst du in ubuntu nicht weit kommen
<RedKnight> apollo13: Nicht immer gleich so brachial, es ist heiliger Sonntag
<gju_> ja nun, dann kompiliere ich selbst. 
<gju_> danke RedKnight 
<Frickelpit> RedKnight: unter arch gehts deswegen, weil die notifications von ubuntu sind und nicht von gnome
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<apollo13> warum die die normalen applets nichtmal mehr mitliefern ist allerdings ne gute frage
<reberboot> also hab den stick nochnmal formatiert gehabt und nochmal statrtmedium erstellt und hatte dann ohne den splashscreen gebootet, jetzt kam er gar nicht auf irgendeine fehlermeldung sonder hat erfolgreich live gestartet...ich weoi snicht wieso wesshalb warum aber es geht
<reberboot> vielen dank
<k1l> reberboot: wie gesagt, eigentlich ist das per usb recht zuverlässig, wenn die hardware und das ausgangsiso ok sind
<reberboot> ist ja eigentlich beides, vllt hab ich irgendwo was falsch gemacht beim erstellen des usbsticks; kp aber freut mich dass es nun geht
<reberboot> kann ich denn auf dem restlichen freien platz auf dem stick beliebig sachen speicher oder verwirrt ihn das dann beim booten?
<Fuchs> reberboot: keine Ursache. Freut mich, dass es nicht die Sonneneinstrahlung war ;) 
<Fuchs> reberboot: das sollte gehen
<reberboot> ja also ich hab mich erstmal echt gefragt ob du davon ausgehst dass e sleute gibt die darauf ernsthaft eingehen und sich dann n spiegel holen um sonne auf den stick zu lenken...????aber wird OT egal
<Black_Sun> moin allle, ab mal ne frage, ist es möglich vom desktop-pc zum laptop via bluetooth ins internet zu kommen. (netzwerk) ??7
<Kojiro_AK> Black_Sun: Allenfalls findest du was über Bluetooth Tethering Linux
<Black_Sun> Kojiro_AK: okay danke ich schau mal schnell nach
<ring1> kennt jemand ein aktuelles ppa für hplip?
<jokrebel> ring1: warum genau bauchst Du unbedingt ein PPA? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP
<D-Ani> Wüßte hier gerade jemand wie man im 10.10er den Login Screen umändert?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> wenn Du mir noch sagst, ob Du gdm oder kdm verwendest, kann ich auch zielsicher antworten
<Fuchs> sonst muss ich raten
<D-Ani> Ah gdm ^^
<Fuchs> gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<ring1> jokrebel, ich habe die aktuellste hplip mit dem installerskript von hp installiert. ist im wiki ja auch beschrieben. allerdings hätte ich gerne auch aktualisierungen für dieses paket und möchte nicht immer wieder prüfen müssen, ob es eine neue version gibt. deswegen dachte ich an ein ppa, da das meist wesentlich aktueller als die standard paketquellen sind.
<D-Ani> Funktioniert nicht... Da kommt im Terminal "Anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden" :-/
<Fuchs> wo gibst Du das ein? 
<Fuchs> anyway, 
<Fuchs> $DISPLAY=:0 gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<D-Ani> Sorry bin neu in der ganzen Sache -.- ^^ Also im Terminal gebe ich diese Befehlszeile ein nehm ich an?
<jokrebel> ring1: Aus welchem Grund nutzt Du _nicht_ die Variante aus den Ubuntu-Quellen? Hast Du denn aktuell irgend welche Probleme? Oder willst halt einfach nur die "neueste" Version? (Wenn ja - warum? <g>)
<D-Ani> Und wenn ich es dort eingebe kommt beim ersten "Anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden" und beim zweiten "Befehl nicht gefunden" 
<jokrebel> .oO( hat hier mit mehreren HPs keinerlei Probleme mit den Ubuntu-Versionen )
<Fuchs> argl
<Fuchs> sorry
<ring1> jokrebel, mein drucker ist so neu, dass er erst ab der aktuellsten verison von hplip unterstützt wird. deswegen wird die version aus den quellen nicht von mir genutzt
<Fuchs> DISPLAY=:0 gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Fuchs> so rum
<D-Ani> No protocol specified
<D-Ani> -.-
<Fuchs> laeuft X? 
<Fuchs> das kann ja nun wirklich fast nicht sein ...
<D-Ani> Ich schreib nur was dort steht -.- Der Leitfaden zu GDM & Co auf der Ubuntu Seite geht beim Thema auch nur bis zur 9.04er Vers
<ring1> jokrebel, ansonsten würde ich auch die aus den quellen nehmen :) hauptsache der drucker druckt, faxt und scannt. mir erscheint es unsauber, etwas an apt vorbeiinstalliert zu haben, außerdem fehlen mir dann wie gesagt eventuelle updates
<Fuchs> D-Ani: _wo_ schreibst Du das, 
<Fuchs> also wo hast Du dieses Terminal offen? 
<D-Ani> Anwendungen - Zubehör - Terminal
<Fuchs> D-Ani: weil sonst probier mal folgendes: melde Dich ab, also so, dass Du den Anmeldebildschirm vor Dir hast. Da drueckst Du CTRL+ALT+F1, loggst Dich da ein, gibst es da ein, gehst mit CTRL+ALT+F7 zurueck und solltest ein lustiges Fensterchen haben
<Fuchs> nicht, dass das noetig sein sollte im Normalfall, aber probieren kann man ja
<D-Ani> Okay ich probiere es mal
<jokrebel> ring1: usb-gerät?
<jokrebel> ring1: Keine Ahnung ob Du da findest was Du suchst: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=hplip
<D-Ani> Also ich melde das es nicht funktioniert
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> ist keine Fehlermeldung
<D-Ani> Als ich alles eingab passierte rein garnichts
<bekks> Was hast du wo eingegeben...?
<D-Ani> Nichtmal Fehlermeldung
<Fuchs> soll auch nicht
<Fuchs> und passieren tut was auf X, also CTRL+ALT+F7, da geht ein neues Fensterchen auf
<D-Ani> Nein kein Fensterchen der Bildschirm wird komplett Schwarz oben steht was von Checks usw. und dann kann man was eingeben.
<D-Ani> bekks ich versuche meinen Login Screen zu ändern, aber es will nicht
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> das ist _gewollt_, dass der komplett Schwarz ist, Du bist auf einem VT
<Fuchs> da logst Du Dich ein und schreibst den Befehl hin
<Fuchs> (und warum muss gnome das so unglaublich kompliziert machen?) 
<Frickelpit> weil gdm halt ein eigener user jetzt ist
<D-Ani> Dann nochmal -.-
<D-Ani> Ich glaub ich lass es bleiben -.-
<Fuchs> okay, anders
<Fuchs> mach ein Terminal auf
<D-Ani> done
<Fuchs> DISPLAY=:0 gksu -u gdm gnome-appearance-properties
<Fuchs> das ist zwar Wahnsinng
<Fuchs> -g
<Fuchs> aber sollte gehen. 
<D-Ani> Okay fragte mich nach meinem PW und dann kam "Anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden
<D-Ani> (gnome-appearance-properties:2343): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<D-Ani> Anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden: 
<Fuchs> gut, dann das gleiche waerend Du den Anmeldebildschirm vor Dir hast
<Fuchs> dann gehoert die Anzeige gdm
<ring1> jokrebel, per lan angeschlossen. leider sind die ppas dort auch nicht aktuell. werde wohl oder übel mit hplip separat installiert leben müssen bis die aktuelle version es in die quellen schafft :)
<ring1> jokrebel, danke für deine bemühung
<jokrebel> ring1: fürcht dass Du da recht hast. Und Deine Einstellung ist ok - halt nur der HP zu neu.
 * jokrebel ist froh betagte HPs zu haben.
<D-Ani> okay bis gleich
<ring1> jokrebel, eigentlich ist der hp linux support ja richtig gut im vergleich zu anderen herstellern. deswegen fiel die wahl auch darauf :)
<bekks> Wozu braucht man die hp linux hotline?
<bekks> :)
<ring1> bekks, braucht kein mensch, aber für linux geschriebene treiber eventuell ;)
<bekks> Warum sollte HP opensource Treiber supporten?
<bekks> Die schrieben genau keinen Treiber selbst - der Support würde HP nur Geld kosten.
<bekks> Und es ist OT, wie ich feststelle.
<tm> rischtisch :)
<D-Ani> Also es kommt die Meldung kein Protokoll spezifiziert -.-
<D-Ani> Ist im übrigen Strg+Alt F5
<D-Ani> Egal ist ja nicht lebenswichtig danke dir trotzdem
<Fuchs> D-Ani: welche Version von Ubuntu soll das sein? 
<D-Ani> 10.10 mit gnome 2.32.0
<Fuchs> interessant. Weil das gehen muesste
<D-Ani> STRG+ALT F7 da lande ich in ner Checkliste... aber bei F5 fragt er nach dem Login und dann kann man die Sachen eingeben, aber bringt dann nur das kein Protokoll spezifiziert sei.
<D-Ani> Und ich habe alles versucht was mir bisher geschrieben hast
<malloc_> Kann man der Aktualisierungsverwaltung irgendwie sagen, dass er ein bestimmtes Paket nicht aktualisieren soll, auch wenn eine neue Version im Repo vorliegt? Also das nicht ständig kommt "Aktualisierung verfügbar"?
<bekks> Checkliste?
<dadrc> malloc_, Synaptic aufmachen und die Paketversion sperren
<malloc_> k thx
<D-Ani> Hm mal google befragen ^^
<D-Ani> Login Screens kann man wohl unter gnome nicht mehr ändern im 10.10 http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-netbook-remix-login-screen-gdm/#post-2663302
<shetlandpony> D-Ani's url: http://tinyurl.com/5vfjmf5 | ubuntu netbook 10.10 + login screen (gdm) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<D-Ani> Jup geht nicht mehr ab der 10.04er Version... So ein Murks auch -.-
<D-Ani> Danke euch
<Fuchs> natuerlich kann man
<Fuchs> reihenweise Leute, ich inklusive, haben
<Fuchs> _Du_ kannst es nicht
<Fuchs> was in dem Posting steht ist, dass man keine GDM Themes mehr verwenden kann. Konfigurieren kann man das Aussehen trotzdem noch
<D-Ani> hm
<Fuchs> was bei Dir kaputt ist kann ich so leider nicht sagen, aber die besagte Methode muesste schlicht gehen. 
<D-Ani> Ubuntu ist frisch installiert auf meinem Notebook... Ausser ein paar Progs geladen und Desktop usw. geändert habe ich noch nichts geändert.
<allegro_> ich installiere gerade einen neuen Grafiktreiber, wie kann ich X-Server von ubutnu 10.10 beenden?
<Fuchs> allegro_: _nicht_ 
<Fuchs> allegro_: Du willst _nicht_ manuell Treiber mit dem .run File installieren
<Fuchs> allegro_: ich garantiere dir, dass Du Dir damit bei dem naechsten Kernelupdate, das ganz bestimmt kommt, Deine graphische Oberflaeche komplett zerschiesst, und dann keinen Support bekommst. 
<allegro_> so steht das in der Anleitung
<bekks> In welcher?
<Fuchs> allegro_: die Anleitung ist entweder nicht fuer Ubuntu oder von kompletten Vollidioten
<Fuchs> nvidia oder ati? 
<Fuchs> D-Ani: probier noch folgendes: 
<allegro_> http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.36-driver-de.html
<allegro_> wie geht das anders besser?
<Fuchs> xhost +; gksu -u gdm gnome-appearance-properties
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? allegro_ 
<shetlandpony> allegro_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> da lesen
<bekks> allegro_: Warum genau brauchst du ausgerechnet DEN Treiber?
<Fuchs> die Anleitung da ist definitiv nicht fuer Ubuntu. 
<D-Ani> Der Einstellungsverwalter »gnome-settings-daemon« konnte nicht gestartet werden. Ohne den GNOME-Einstellungsverwalter werden möglicherweise einige Einstellungen nicht wirksam. Dies könnte auf ein Problem mit Bonobo oder einen bereits aktiven, nicht-GNOME- (z.B. KDE-)Einstellungsverwalter hindeuten, der mit dem GNOME-Einstellungsverwalter in Konflikt geraten ist.
<bekks> allegro_: Warum reicht Dir nicht der 260.19.x, der in 10.10 paketiert ist?
<Fuchs> D-Ani: das kannst Du ignorieren 
<Fuchs> D-Ani: wenn es sich deswegen weigert, sich zu oeffnen, dann halt
<Fuchs> xhost +; gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<allegro_> Fuchs, kann ich den Befehl in einem Terminal innerhalb von Gnome verwenden?
<D-Ani> Also Erscheinungsbild Einstellungen hat sich geöffnet nach dem ich ok geklickt habe
<Fuchs> allegro_: welchen? 
<Florian_Weber> D-Ani: mal ganz blöd gefragt: hast du kdm installiert?
<Fuchs> D-Ani: prima
<D-Ani> Nein kein kdm
<allegro_> xhost +; gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Fuchs> D-Ani: da  kannst Du nun das Aussehen konfigurieren, die Aenderungen da werden nur in gdm aktiv
<bekks> allegro_: Der ist nicht für Dich.
<Fuchs> allegro_: das war fuer D-Ani,nicht fuer Dich
<allegro_> oh weh :-)
<Fuchs> allegro_: fuer Dich war der nvidia Artikel zum Lesen, wie man den nvidia Treiber sauber unter Ubuntu installiert, 
<bekks> allegro_: Aber Du könntest mal meine Fragen beantworten.
<Florian_Weber> D-Ani: auf was willst du nochmal ändern? von was?
<Fuchs> allegro_: und wie man, wenn man gute Gruende dafuer hat, neuere Versionen bekommt
<allegro_> der nvidia-artikel hat beim letzten Update auch nicht geholfen
<D-Ani> Ich will den Login Screen ändern
<bekks> allegro_: Beantworte doch mal meine Fragen.
<Florian_Weber> D-Ani: von was auf was?
<allegro_> mit dem NIVDIA-Befehl bekam ich aber das Update hin, das hat zumindest einen Teil der Probleme beseitigt
<Florian_Weber> gdm nach kdm oder kdm nach xdm oder…?
<Fuchs> allegro_: ich wiederhole noch ein mal: wenn Du den nvidia Treiber manuell installierst, dann wird Dein System beim naechsten Kernelupdate kaputt gehen
<Fuchs> allegro_: und keiner hier drin wird Dir dann helfen
<Fuchs> allegro_: also entweder beantwortest Du nun unsere Fragen und wir helfen Dir, das sauber zu installieren, oder Du machst es wie Du willst und schiesst Dir damit ins Knie. 
<allegro_> dann sage mir doch bitte wie das anders geht
<Fuchs> allegro_: sobald Du uns sagst, warum Du den neuen Treiber brauchst. Und welchen. 
<allegro_> welche Frage habe ich übersehen?
 * bekks ignoriert den Case einfach mal. Dreimal nachfragen ist einfach zuviel.
<allegro_> der alte friert immer wieder ein
<Fuchs> allegro_: und Du bist sicher, dass der neue das behebt? 
<allegro_> dann setht der Rechner für 30 Sekunden
<allegro_> das weiß ich erst hinterher
<D-Ani> Florian_Weber: Nur den Login Screen http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter hier Earth Lights z.b. tauschen gegen den aktuellen LoginScreen
<allegro_> aber so ist das kein Zustand
<Fuchs> allegro_: hast Du mit dem alten schon einen nvidia bug report erstellt und das Problem geleldet? 
<Fuchs> D-Ani: das geht nicht
<Florian_Weber> D-Ani: ach so, dass ist dann doch das, was nciht ging
<Fuchs> D-Ani: Du kannst das Aussehen (Hintergrundbild, Farben, Widgets) aendern, nicht aber Themes verwenden
<Florian_Weber> Ubuntu nimmt gdm2 und der ist ziemlicher Schrott
<D-Ani> Ja ich werde auch mit dem bisherigen Outfit überleben dachte mir nur wäre doch schick das auch noch anzupassen ^^
<D-Ani> Ich hoffe gnome 3 wird in der Hinsicht besser :-)
<Florian_Weber> dann hast du aber die falsche Distribution ;-)
<allegro__> den bug report hatte ich schon erstellt, das war letzte Woche Samstag, und von dieser Woche gibt es jetzt den neuen Treiber
<Florian_Weber> Ubuntu wird unity verwenden
<Fuchs> allegro__: es gibt sogar zwei neue Treiber, aber beide werden das Problem, dem man besser nachgehen wuerde, wohl nicht beheben
<D-Ani> Welche verwendet gnome dann?
<Fuchs> allegro__: wie dem auch sei:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Installation-aus-PPA  << da kannst Du es sauber ueber die Paketverwaltung installieren, 
<bekks> D-Ani: Sagte man doch gerade eben.
<Florian_Weber> D-Ani: so ziemnlich jede andere wird das anbieten
<Florian_Weber> ich kenne da ber nur Debian testing und das willst du als anfänger eher nicht ;-)
<Fuchs> allegro__: wenn Du es unbedingt manuell machen willst:  da steht, wie man gdm beendet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<Fuchs> allegro__: aber nochmal: diese Art und Weise wird ganz sicher bei dem naechsten Kernelupdate Deine graphische Oberflaeche zerschiessen. 
<Fuchs> allegro__: also auf eigenes Risiko und Du bist damit einverstanden, dass man Dir im Problemfall nicht helfen wird. 
<Fuchs> ,ot? Florian_Weber und D-Ani danke
<shetlandpony> Florian_Weber und D-Ani danke: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Florian_Weber> Fuchs: man kanns mit dem OT auch übertreiben
<Fuchs> Florian_Weber: Distributionsvergleiche und -empfehlungen defintiiv nicht hier drin. 
<allegro__> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ist jetzt als Quelle eingetragen und was mache ich jetzt?
<bekks> Was soll das bringen?
<bekks> Oder gehts da immer noch um dein NVidia Zeug?
<allegro__> das stand im Zitat:   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Installation-aus-PPA
<Fuchs> allegro__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade 
<allegro__> ja
<Fuchs> allegro__: gegeben, dass der neue Treiber da schon drin ist
<Fuchs> ein paar Tage kann das jeweils schon dauern
<allegro__> aktualisiert habe ich, da steht immer noch der alte Treiber drin, aber dafür brauchte ich dieses ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates nicht
<allegro__> warum kann ich nicht einfach X abschalten und den Treiber installieren?
<bekks> Weil man sich dann sein X zerschiesst beim nächsten Kernelupdate.
<allegro__> ich habe jetzt einen Rechner, der mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht läuft, die Frage, ob ich später einen Rechner habe, der vielleicht nicht läuft, kann man das nicht dann behandeln?
<Fuchs> allegro__: fuer den Fall habe ich Dir ebenfalls eine Anleitung verlinkt
<Fuchs> allegro__: die genau beschreibt, wie Du gdm beendest und den Treiber installierst
<Fuchs> allegro__: einfach mit dem Vermerk, dass kein Supporter so ein Setup supporten wird, wenn es denn Probleme gibt
<Fuchs> [19:10:04] <Fuchs> allegro__: wenn Du es unbedingt manuell machen willst:  da steht, wie man gdm beendet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation 
<allegro__> oh Schande, ich dachte, das war für D-Ani
<bekks> Deswegen steht auch "allegro_" davor :P
<Fuchs> allegro__: macht nichts
<Fuchs> allegro__: installier den halt so, aber _behalt_ den Installer irgendwo 
<cruxl> moin
<Fuchs> allegro__: und schau, dass Du notfalls weisst, wie Du Dich auf einer Konsole  (CTRL+ALT+F1) einloggst und den wieder ausfuehrst
<allegro__> den Installer habe ich schon sicher auf Platte und als Link auch auch dem Windows-Rechner
<allegro__> über CTRL+Alt+F1 ging schief, weil da noch X lief
<bekks> Und dann ist der Link irgendwann ungültig...
<allegro__> dann schalte ich jetzt mit sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop den X ab
<allegro__> bis gleich
<Bolek> Hi
<Bolek> kennts ihr euch mit gmlive aus?
<bekks> ,meta? Bolek 
<shetlandpony> Bolek: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<Bolek> ?
<bekks> ,frag? Bolek 
<shetlandpony> Bolek: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Bolek> wie verbinde ich tvants oder veetle mit gmlive?
<Bolek> veetle, tvants laufen nicht auf maverick..
<Bolek> ..
<allegro__> also auf den ersten Blick ist der neue Treiber super, sehr viel schneller, keine Hänger, kein CPU-Kern bei 100%
<allegro__> vielen Dank für die Hilfe
<Fuchs> allegro__: der Treiber ist nun nicht via DKMS registriert, lies: er wird bei der Installation eines neuen Kernels nicht neu gebaut
<Fuchs> allegro__: wenn Du also einen neuen Kernel bekommst, so musst Du zwingend den Treiber ueber den Installer neu installieren
<k1l> Bolek: ohne fehlermeldung oder beschreibung wird das nichts :/
<k1l> ,wf? Bolek 
<shetlandpony> Bolek: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Fuchs> allegro__: ansonsten wird er nicht geladen werden, was im duemmsten Fall dazu fuehrt, dass Du keine graphische Oberflaeche hast. 
<PBeck> k1l: dem shetlandpony wurden ja tolle sätze beigebracht ;)
<apollo13> allegro__: wenn dir langweilig ist könntest den treiber auch gleich via dkms registrieren :)
<allegro__> nicht Deutsche Knochenmarkspenderdatei  sondern Dynamic Kernel Module Support, ok, danke für das Angebot
<apollo13> lol
<allegro__> wenn ich das Programm im Terminal aufrufe, gibt es nicht einmal eine Fehlermeldung
<apollo13> du sollst ja auch zuerst die anleitung lesen
<allegro__> ja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann nimmt man erst mal das nahe liegendste, Google sieht das auch so :-)
<apollo13> außerdem musst du dir den nvidia installer so herrichten, dass er mit dkms überhaupt zusammenarbeitet
<allegro__> man dkms hilft leider gar nicht weiter und bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DKMS ist die Anleitung zu Ende, bevor sie überhaupt anfängt
<apollo13> ich sagte ja: nur wenn dir langweilig ist ;) dkms ist arbeit
<bekks> Och, wenn man nicht gerade einen Treiber manuell installiert, funktioniert DKMS super.
<apollo13> bekks: es geht ja gerade um manuell installieren
<TheInfinity> allegro__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/DKMSPackaging <-- googlen ist soooo toll :p
<bekks> TheInfinity: Aber da muss man lesen und so. ;)
<apollo13> am geilsten find ich, dass das bild dort die rechtschreibkontrolle nicht besteht^^
<jokrebel> gn8
<allegro__> wenn man englische Ergebnisse ausblendet, dann findet man die Seite auch nicht - gibt es irgendwo etwas deutsches?
<apollo13> man soll keine englischen ergebnisse ausblenden
<apollo13> die sind oft gut
<allegro__> wenn man englisch nicht lesen kann, sind sie häufig gar nicht so gut ^^
<apollo13> dann sollte man englisch lernen ;)
<allegro__> aber nicht mit EDV-Texten :-)
<apollo13> doch, die sind sicherlich leichter zu lesen als romane
<apollo13> dort muss ich noch öfters was nachschauen :/
<k1l> gut, wenn bolek nicht will mach ich halt die 20 tabs zu dem thema wieder zu..
<allegro__> dkms tue ich mir im Moment nicht an, kommen wir zum Spitzenreiter der Fehlermeldungen: pulseaudio
<maxxies> nabend. wie kann ich Gnome und die console von UTF-8 auf ISO-8859-15 umstellen?
<Florian_Weber> maxxies: in gnome-terminal termianl->Zeichenkodierung
<maxxies> ach, verflixxt! das "dpkg-reconfigure locales" braucht noch ein "--all"
<maxxies> naja, oder auch nicht, hmmm
<maxxies> Florian_Weber: ich brauchs systemweit
<Fuchs> das gconf-Schema dazu aendern 
<maxxies> glaub "--force" wäre besser gewesen als "--all"
<Florian_Weber> wenn ich mir ein alternatives Design für kdm mit der Optim in den Systemeinstellungen herunterlade, wo wird das dann gespceichert?
<Fuchs> Florian_Weber: `kde4-config --localprefix`/share/apps/kdm/themes/
<Florian_Weber> Fuchs: schön wärs
<Fuchs> nicht? 
<Fuchs> als Dein Nutzer runtergeladen? 
<Florian_Weber> bei mir exisitiert noch nichtmla der Ordner kdm in apps
<Florian_Weber> ich habe die jetzt mal manuell erstellt, vllt. tut es jetzt mit neuinstallation
<Florian_Weber> mag er dennoch nicht
<Fuchs> hm
<Orcor> hmm
<Fuchs> in `kde4-config --prefix`/share/apps/kdm/themes/   sind die Originale
<Fuchs> rein theoretisch muesste er das in ~/ reproduzieren
<Florian_Weber> das war auch meine Überlegung
<Fuchs> ah, halt
<Fuchs> kann nicht sein 
<Fuchs> kdm ist ja vor dem user, ergo muss es das in `kde4-config --prefix`/share/apps/kdm/themes/  sein 
<Fuchs> wo der Nutzer nicht hinschreiben kann. Wuerde auch erklaeren, warum die Installation zusaetzlicher themes hier nicht geht. 
<Florian_Weber> sie geht ohne Fehlermeldung, die Themes werden im Installationsteil dann auch als installiert angezeigt, sie sind nur nicht verfügbar
<Fuchs> jap
<Florian_Weber> ich bin mal böse und gebe mir da rechte
<Fuchs> ich wuerde das als bug melden, er muesste die wohl nach `kde4-config --prefix`/share/apps/kdm/themes/  kopieren
<Florian_Weber> /share/apps oder /share/kde4/apps ?
<Fuchs> abhaengig davon, wie die Distribution es konfiguriert, deswegen habe ich kde4-config genommen statt Pfade
<Florian_Weber> `kde4-config --prefix`/share/apps/kdm/themes/ oder `kde4-config --prefix`/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/
<Fuchs> theoretisch ersteres
<Florian_Weber> um deine Vorschläge zu nehmen
<Florian_Weber> /usr/share/kdm/ existiert bei mir nicht
<Florian_Weber> kde4-config --prefix ist bei mir /usr
<Fuchs> interesting 
<Fuchs> in dem Fall nimm share/kde4/apps
<Fuchs> wenn es das bei Dir gibt
<Florian_Weber> da gibt es sogar den kdm ordner mit demm unterordner themes
<Florian_Weber> aber in themes ist nur das Standardtheme ethais
<Fuchs> japs, aber das wird der Ordner sein, in dem die Themes drin sein sollte 
<Fuchs> n
<Florian_Weber> jo
<Florian_Weber> ich habe den jetzt mal auf alle dürfen schreiben gestellt, mal sehen, was er jetzt bei der installation macht
<Florian_Weber> also 777
<Florian_Weber> und plötzlich funktioniert die installation
<Fuchs> melden als bug
<Florian_Weber> jo
<Florian_Weber> der ist jedenfalls übel, so mit den Rechten umzuspringen
<allegro__> könnt Ihr mal bitte schauen, was bei meinem Sound nicht läuft
<allegro__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399717/
<bekks> Wie wäre es, wenn du uns sagst, was nicht funktioniert?
<allegro__> ups, es kommt kein Sound raus
<richyw> hey wenn ich mit meiner fn taste die helligkeit ändern will zeigt der mir ob nur an das die helligkeit geändert wird aber es passiert nichts, wenn ich im abgesicherten modus starte funktioniert es gibts da ne möglichkeit es dauerhaft zum laufen zu bringen?
<Fuchs> richyw: nvidia? 
<richyw> ja nvidia
<Fuchs> welcher Laptop? 
<richyw> lenovo thinkpad t510
<Fuchs> ja, geht dauerhaft
<Fuchs> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_on_a_ThinkPad_T410#Graphics:_NVIDIA_Quadro_NVS_3100M_.28GT218.29  << 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/32kgrde | Installing Gentoo on a ThinkPad T410 - ThinkWiki
<Fuchs> ja gut, dann halt nicht
<Orcor> lol 2012 sol win8 kommen mit dem gleichen 3d desktop wie hier compiz finde es komisch das microsoft alles nach ahmen muss 
<k1l> ,ot? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ring2> wenn ich einen ordner per fstab und bind als option in einen anderen ordner einbinde, wieso wird mir nach mount -a in /proc/mounts der entsprechende mountpunkt nicht angezeigt?
<ring2> werden dort eventuell nur eingehängte partitionen bzw. bestimmte typen eingetragen?
<Florian_Weber> launchpad SCUKS!!
<Florian_Weber> *SUCKS
<Florian_Weber> da will man einen Bug melden und wird mit lauter Müll zugebombt, aber ein einfaches: Bug melden gibt es nciht
<bullgard4>  'Was für Müll?
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<k1l> Florian_Weber: benimm dich oder raus.
<dadrc> Weiß ja nicht, was du da machst, aber eigentlich hat jedes Projekt einen Button dafür.
<Florian_Weber> dadrc: das sieht mir nach einem Bug in Kubuntu aus, nicht nach einem KDE-Bug
<TheInfinity> .oO(( http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=launchpad+report+bugs&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 ))
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hqozc9 | launchpad report bugs - Google Search
<Florian_Weber> jetzt wollen die auch noch, dass man referrer aktiviert…
<Fuchs> koennte man das langsam in den OT Kanal schieben? Danke. 
<Fuchs> richyw: URL noch bekommen? 
<richyw> Fuchs: ne bin irgendwie raus, habe nur noch gelesen das es möglich ist
<Fuchs> richyw: Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"   << das muss in Deine /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Fuchs> richyw: in Section "Device"  wo auch  Driver "nvidia"  steht
<richyw> ok werd versuchen das irgendwie hinzubekommen 
<Fuchs> das ist eine Zeile, und dann ein Neustart von X. Das sollte gehen. Sonst meldest Du Dich und sagst, wo es scheitert, dann schauen wir weiter. 
<Fuchs> Kurzfassung, solltest Du Gnome nutzen (wovon ich aktuell ausgehe):    Alt+F2,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fuchs> da geht ein Texteditor auf. Da scrollst Du runter bis zur Zeile   Driver         "nvidia
<Fuchs> da drunter machst Du eine neue Zeile, mit Inhalt        Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<Fuchs> anschliessend speicherst Du diese Datei und startest X neu.  (Alt+Druck+K, dabei gehen alle geoeffneten Programme zu) 
<apollo13> alt + druck + k geht aber hier nicht :þ
<apollo13> warum eigentlich immer alt + druck, sys-req ist hier wo anders
<Fuchs> apollo13: wuerdest Du das sein lassen? 
<apollo13> muss wohl *gähn*
<Fuchs> apollo13: er hat ein T510, SysRQ ist da auf Druck. Diskussion ende. 
<richyw> so danke für die anleitung werd mich da jetzt ran machen!!
<Fuchs> richyw: viel Erfolg
<apollo13> Fuchs: ich hab hier ein T410, sys-req ist auch druck, allerdings nur via fn key zu erreichen; T510 ist es das selbe
<Fuchs> apollo13: Irrtum, probier es aus. Und dass das nicht hier her gehoert weisst Du
<richyw> Fuchs: hey jetzt siehts bei mir so aus:
<richyw> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399720/
<richyw> funktioniert aber nicht
<Fuchs> richyw: X seither neu gestartet? 
<richyw> ja mit alt+druck+k
<Fuchs> interessant. Starte mal den ganzen Rechner neu, bitte. 
<richyw> ok bis gleich
<ring2> kann mir jemand kurz sagen, wozu ich /etc/mtab brauche, wird in /etc/fstab nicht alles nötige für das automatische mounten eingetragen?
<richyww> Fuchs: hey hat super funktioniert vielen dank! bei mir ist der Grafiktreiber manuell installiert, muss ich diese einstellung für die helligkeit jetzt auch jedes mal neu einstellen?
<Fuchs> Aaaaarg
<Fuchs> warum hast Du den manuell installiert? 
<Fuchs> das wird frueher oder spater zu Bruch gehen, richyww 
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? richyww bitte gut durchlesen
<shetlandpony> richyww bitte gut durchlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> ring2: Finger weg von mtab 
<ring2> Fuchs, werden da ähnlich wie in /proc/mounts die aktuell gemounteten devices gelistet?
<Fuchs> ring2: wird bei mount automagisch nachgetragen, ja
<ring2> Fuchs, ok, danke
<richyww> also ich habe es damals manuell installiert weil ich gedacht habe das die helligkeit dann einstellbar ist, habe nicht gewusst das alles so kopliziert werden kann, habe mir auch schon jede menge durchgelesen, schaffe es aber nicht den treiber wieder normal zu installieren
<Fuchs> richyww: das wird zu Bruch gehen
<richyww> musste nach updates schon öffter den treiber manuell neuinstallieren
<Fuchs> richyww:  Du kannst den mit dem NVIDIA-Linux-blablabla.run   installer deinstallieren,  sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.run --uninstall 
<Fuchs> richyww: anschliessend via Paketverwaltung (siehe Artikel) neu installieren. Also am besten mit der Treiberverwaltung
<Fuchs> richyww: richtig. 
<Fuchs> genau deswegen sollte man den nicht manuell installieren unter Ubuntu. Ubuntu hat ein spezielles System, DKMS, welches sich bei Kernelupdates darum kuemmert. Das kann aber nicht wissen, wenn Du Treiber manuell installierst. Deswegen in Zukunft lieber nicht mehr. 
<Fuchs> richyww: was die Helligkeit betrifft: dafuer ist Deine Desktopumgebung zustaendig, resp. die Energieverwaltung davon. Die setzt die auf den Wert, den sie fuer klug erachtet. 
<Fuchs> richyww: die Aenderung in der xorg.conf ist dauerhaft, und von nun an musst Du Dir um das keine Sorgen mehr machen. 
<Fuchs> (gegeben Du veraenderst diese Datei nicht) 
<Fuchs> (und wenn Du sie aenderst, dann weisst Du ja nun, wie und wo man es nachtraegt) 
<richyww> ja das problem ist das ich es nicht mehr hinbekomme, habe es schon etliche stunden versucht, unter zusätzliche treiber habe ich auch irgendwie was geändert beim versuch alles auf original einzustellen
<richyww> ich glaube nicht das ich das schaffe
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<k1l> ,nopaste? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<fellbuendel> richyww: nicht aufgeben, Fuchs fragen... ist alles halb so wild, wenn man eine Anleitung dazu hat
<richyww> naja werd wohl alles neu installieren müssen wenn ich ein wenig zeit dafür habe, kennst du dich mit der virtual box aus? 
<richyww> habe da winxp aber das rukelt manchmal ganz merkwürdig als würde der paar sekunden pause machen
<fellbuendel> hast du die Virtualbox-spezifischen Treiber im Windows installiert?
<richyww> Guest Additions? da hab ich was instlliert
<richyww> da konnte ich die 3d unterstützung nicht installieren, da stand immer das das system nicht im abgesicherten modus ist und im abgesicherten modus gehts auch nicht
<fellbuendel> *kopfkratz*
<Fuchs> richyww: wenn das passiert waere ein kurzer Blick in die Logs nett, 
<fellbuendel> ich hab ewig nix mehr mit virtualbox gemacht, hab nur in Erinnerung, dass Windows da drin ohne die Addins nicht wirklich schön lief
<Fuchs> richyww: auf dem Host (Linux)  /var/log/messages  und `dmesg`,  im Gast (Win NT *) im Event Viewer. 
<richyww> also 'messages' find ich nicht aber dmesg da habe ich jede menge text soll ich den mal pasten? in win soll ich event viewer installieren?? sorry muss noch sehr viel lernen!!!
<derdui> nabend zusammen :) und zwar habe ich ne frage bezüglich kompilieren. ich will das oaket compat-wireless kompilieren, also bin ich in das verzeichniss, und habe erstmal "sudo make" eingegeben, dann passwort. jetzt kommt folgene fehlermeldung: "make: execvp: ./scripts/check_config.sh: permission denied" und "make: *** [.compat_autoconf compat-wireless-<version>] fehler 127" weiß jmand von euch was das zu bedeuten hat?
<arl4223> Moin hat jemand aus dem Stehgreif eine Idee wie ich in Gnome auf die Tastenkombi ALT+F3 den Start eines Programms legen?
<Fuchs> richyww: nur wenn es passiert ist
<Fuchs> arl4223: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel
<Fuchs> richyww: der Event viewer muesste bei Windows dabei sein, in der Theorie
<arl4223> richyww: wenn Du aus eine Log pasten willst, dann denk bitte daran einen nopaste-service zu nutzen, danke!
<Fuchs> wobei ich Win primaer von Servern her kenne, auf dem Desktop muss es ggf. noch hin. Das fragst Du dann vllt. besser in ##windows
<Fuchs> derdui: was soll das sudo? 
<Fuchs> derdui: make bitte _nie_ mit rootrechten. 
<derdui> ah, danke Fuchs
<arl4223> Fuchs danke da war wohl einfach zu einfach fuer mich :-)
<derdui> ohne root gleiche fehlermeldung fuchs
<Fuchs> derdui: vorher schon mal mit sudo ausgefuehrt?  Dann vielleicht sudo make clean, dann ohne sudo. Und welches Verzeichnis ist das? 
<derdui> /home/derdui/compat-wireless-211-01-23/ fuchs
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> da solltest Du eigentlich schon die noetigen Rechte haben
<Fuchs> alternativ entpackst Du das neu, 
<Fuchs> und machst dann weder configure, noch make, noch sonstwas mit sudo
<derdui> also hab jetzt sudo make clean gemacht, und dann ohne root make, gleicher fehler...
<Fuchs> [23:34:51] <Fuchs> alternativ entpackst Du das neu, 
<Fuchs> [23:34:59] <Fuchs> und machst dann weder configure, noch make, noch sonstwas mit sudo
<derdui> ok, mach ich :)
<richyww> Fuchs: also das passiert alle paar sekunden fehlermeldung habe da auch keine, also ich mache für heute feierabend, vielen dank für die hilfe!!!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<derdui> ok, scheint durchzlaufen^^
<derdui> danke Fuchs 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Orcor> was ich entdeckt hab http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/325713/
<sonotos> Orcor: und?
<k1l> Orcor: falscher channel
<Orcor> sorry
<Florian_Weber> gute NAcht
<Orcor> jo schlaf gut
<derdui> nochmal ne frage, und zwar wenn ich via ssh ne datei von laptop auf meinen pc schiebn will, wie is da genau der befehl? ich habs mit ssh <IP> probiert, aber anstatt der pw-abfrage kam connection time out^^
<Fuchs> scp nehmen
<derdui> was is scp?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh#Dateitransfer  << 
<Fuchs> secure copy, cp ueber ssh
<derdui> danke :)
<Fuchs> das, was Du willst. 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<derdui> ah, danke :)
<streifi> sftp, das ganze im ftp-stil.
<ring2> wie kann ich in gimp den hexwert einer farbe bestimmen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-16
<Tropby|> Hallo
<Tropby|> Kann mir wohl jemand helfen openldap zu installieren? Folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme ich immer http://pastebin.com/CV6tTmbF
<zylon> moin, die alternate CD hat auch nicht geholfen - es kommt der gleiche Fehler
<MarkusH> zylon: Kontext?
<zylon> immer wenn ich Ubuntu installiere ist der Grub defekt
<MarkusH> Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?
<zylon> habe jetzt mehrere Fehlermeldungen gehabt, bei mehreren Installationsversuchen sec
<zylon> aber alle laufen wohl auf einen defekten grub hinaus
<zylon> also das war meine letzte zusammenfassung: (20:27:14) zylon: also kurze zusammenfassung es fing damit an, das ich die HD tauschen musste - danach windows beim hochfahren die rechner neu starten lassen, ubuntu daneben installiert und das Teil startet nurnoch in grub recue mode, danach habe ich Ubuntu alleine installiert und es kam nur "error: couldn't read file" - dabei blinkt Caps Lock + Scroll Lock (bei recovery mode kommt nur:  h
<MarkusH> warum musstest du die Platte tauschen?
<MarkusH> Kaputt?
<zylon> bei der alternate CD landet er aich im grub rescue
<zylon> ja, also die Festplatte ist nicht mehr angelaufen
<zylon> deswegen habe ich aus einem externen gehäuse eine  eingebaut
<MarkusH> ok
<zylon> da die Überprüfung der Festplatte keine Fehler gefunden hat, verstehe ich das nicht, es kommt mir so vor, als ob da wo der Bootsektor hin geschrieben wird die Festplatte defekte sektoren hat
<MarkusH> wo schreibst du grub hin?
<MarkusH> nach /dev/sda oder /dev/sdaX
<zylon> sda -> grub, sda1 Partition mit Wurzel "/"
<zylon> ist nur eine HD drin
<MarkusH> hast du ein separates /boot ?
<zylon> nein, habe da jedenfalls nichts weiter geändert
<MarkusH> du hast noch ein windows parallel installiert?
<zylon> nein, ist schon lange gelöscht - habe die HD nach dem Ubuntu +Win verusch komplett gelöscht und eine neue Partitionstabelle (mit gparted) erstellt
<MarkusH> dann leg mal bitte /dev/sda1 mit 120 MiB für /boot, /dev/sda2 mit 1,3 * RAM für SWAP und den Rest für / mit /dev/sda3 an
<zylon> ok
<zylon> MarkusH: welches Dateisystem für /boot?
<MarkusH> zylon: ich nutzt noch das gute alte ext2 aber ext4 geht afaik auch
<zylon> MarkusH: /boot: sda1:ext2, swap: sda5, /:sda6:ext4 - so korrekt? 
<MarkusH> was machst du mit sda2 bis sda4 ?
<zylon> nichts
<zylon> er gibt für Swap 5 an und zählt von da an weiter
<zylon> beim anlegen
<MarkusH> ich würde nicht mit erweiterten partitionen machen wenn du so oder so schon probleme mit boot und so hast. Theoretisch funktioniert das, praktisch auch, aber bei dir?
<MarkusH> ja, weil der installer die automatisch erweiterte partitionen anlegt
<zylon> geht das im installer auch ohne?
<MarkusH> ja
<zylon> ok, dann habe ich es jetzt
<zylon> MarkusH: ist jetzt installiert, wieder die gleiche Meldung wie hier: http://www.xup.in/dl,96001425/P150112_16.10_01.png/
<zylon> gefolgt von den bekannten hieroglyphen http://www.xup.in/dl,16734902/P150112_20.43.png/ und dieser Meldung: http://www.xup.in/dl,27955597/P150112_16.09.png/
<nextnewbee> hallo, meine Webcam geht nicht mit skype, wenn ich auf Test drücke ist alles schwarz. Mit cheese funktioniert die cam aber, eine Idee?
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: Das bild in Skype ist eventuell nur sehr Dunkel. Dreh die Cam mal Richtung Lichtquelle.
<nextnewbee> ja, das habe ich gemacht ich sitze am fenster, voll hell hier..... :)
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: Und siehst Du dann was beim Test?
<MarkusH> zylon: hast du das boot flag gesetzt?
<nextnewbee> schwarzesbil aber habe gerade gefunden dass Skype nur v4l unterstützt muß mal was ausprobieren vielleicht geht es dann.
<jokrebel> zylon: Diese hieroglyphen gleich unter der IRQ-Liste. Könnte da nicht doch schon am BIOS ein Problem sein?
<MarkusH> jokrebel: habe ich auch schon überlegt
<MarkusH> ich tippe auf eine kaputtes bios
<nextnewbee> man muß skype so starten dann, geht es LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<nextnewbee> :)
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: Ahja - das brauchte ich auch mal so.
<nextnewbee> oki, schönen Tag noch.... :)
<jokrebel> steht das im Wiki?
<nextnewbee> ja....
<slartibartfast> hi, ich suche in lucid die gnome Einstellung um das theme laptoptauglich schmal zu machen, jemand na idee?
<slartibartfast> ich hab das schon mal irgendwo gesehen aber vergessen wo ;-<8
<slartibartfast> :-(
<zylon> MarkusH: was meinst du jetzt mit Bootflag? - ich habe die Boot Partition für /Boot angelegt und Bootloader auf sda
<MarkusH> hat 'sudo fdisk -l' für /dev/sda1 ein '*' bei Boot ?
<zylon> schaue gleich nach
<zylon> MarkusH: ja ist da
<MarkusH> ok
<MarkusH> dann ist das wahrschinlich ein BIOS Problem
<MarkusH> wie alt ist das Mainboard?
<zylon> puh ist schon älter
<MarkusH> beim Booten siehst du 1. den Hersteller des Bios und 2. die Version ;)
<zylon> Award Modular BIOS v6.00RG
<zylon> Mainboard: Micro Star International LTD MS-6513
<deem> zylon: lief windows denn auf dem rechner auch mit der neuen platte?
<zylon> nicht 100%ig, es ist beim Windows Bootscreen hat er den rechner auf einmal neu gestartet und beim 2. mal hat es dann meistens funktioniert
<deem> zylon: ich würde eher tippen, dass da die hardware kaputt ist
<zylon> da ich jetzt schon x-mal in schiedenen variationen installiert habe und es immer fehler gibt, ist das wohl die einzige möglichkeit
<zylon> nur was ist da defekt, HD habe ich mit WD geprüft (wobei ich auf die Festplatte als Fehlerquelle getippt hätte), Memory habe ich auch schon geprüft, Bios habe ich schon zurückgesetzt (über Bios Batterie)
<deem> zylon: vermutlich ist das mainboard defekt. wenn es wirklich schon so alt ist, ist das die wahrscheinlichste ursache
<jokrebel> zylon: Schau Dir mal die Kondensatoren auf dem Board an. Hardware-Beratung ist hier aber eher fehl am Platz. Dafür ggf. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter.
<zylon> hm..sehen noch gut aus, so wie ich das beurteilen kann - kann man die HD als Fehlerquelle durch den WD-Test komplett ausschließen?
<zylon> hab hier keine andere zu testen
<jokrebel> zylon: Ließ bitte nochmal meinen letzten Satz (bis zum Ende). Danke.
<zylon> also bevor ich das jetzt in einem anderen Thead alles nochmal erkläre ... ein ja/nein hätte ja gereicht - weil bei nein hätte ich erstmal zugesehen eine andere HD zu bekommen
<zylon> naja, ok - trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe!
<jokrebel> zylon: Drüben sind fast die selben Leute :-/ Und - Nein
<S0NiC> hi
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen
<ghostoverload> ich hab ein problem beim vergrössern eines LVM,  ev, ists auch ein verstäntlisproblem
<ghostoverload> ich habe 2 platten an 2Tb  bis jetz was eine 2tb und ca. 1.5tb der zweiten im LVM, jetz möchte ich auch noch die andern 500gb dazunehmen
<ghostoverload> wie muss ich da vorgehen?
<LetoThe2nd> ghostoverload: wenn ich raten müsste: 1) backups machen 2) backups prüfen 3) backups nochmal prüfen 4) in live-umgebung wechseln 5) da schauen, ob (g)parted die containerpartition resizen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> ghostoverload: diese angaben sind natürlich wie immer ohne gewähr.
<ghostoverload> LetoThe2nd: thx,  wolltes eigentlich ohne backup mache, da ich keine 2.5tb platte vorig hab,  anererseits sinds nicht sooooo wichtige daten ^^
<ghostoverload> LetoThe2nd: sollte es "rein theoretisch"  ohre backup gehen? 
<LetoThe2nd> ghostoverload: whatever, you have certainly been warned.
<ghostoverload> LetoThe2nd: =)
<deem> ghostoverload: es geht ohne backup, aber wehe du kommst dann hierher un jammerst :P
<S0NiC> hmm an was liegt es, wenn ich mittels apt-cache search vlc kein ergebnis bekomme?
<LetoThe2nd> ghostoverload: ich werde mit sicherheit absolut niemals sagen dass irgendeine repartitionierung ohne backup geht. nicht mal theoretisch. was du aus meinem rat machst, ist natürlich vollständig dir selbst überlassen.
<deem> S0NiC: mal ein "apt-get update" gemacht?
<S0NiC> deem: gerade eben
<ghostoverload> deem: ich werd mir dan ganz diskret und leise den kopf gegen die wand hauen ^^
<S0NiC> wenn ich auf wiki-ubuntuusers.de/vlc bin und dort das "jetzt installieren" anklicke, sagt mir mein softwarecenter das es nichts findet. ist allerdings auf nem arm7
<deem> S0NiC: nopaste mal "sudo apt-get update" und "lsb_release -a" in ein nopaste bitte
<S0NiC> dürfte aber damit ja nichts zu tun haben oder?
<S0NiC> deem: ok moment
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: doch, es hat ziemlich sicher was damit zu tun.
<S0NiC> also knan ich mir das nopaste sparen ;D
<S0NiC> mist
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: ich würd prinzipiell zu #ubuntu-arm raten :)
<deem> vlc bietet wohl keine pakete für arm
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: lass mich raten, beagle oder pandaboard?
<S0NiC> ok
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: letzteres ;)
<ph1b> hoi! Ich will mit ffmpeg ein video croppen. Dazu muss ich jedoch die Pixel-Koordinaten des zu croppenden Bereichs rausfinden. Wie mach ich das? Ich hab versucht mit totem einen Screenshot zu erstellen, aber wegen der pixel aspect ratio sind die gemachten bilder breiter als der film (764 vs 720 pixel)
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: da will man sowieso kein vlc, weil nur die gstreamer pipeline hardware acceleration hat. :P
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: das mir egal, ich brauch irgendwas um nen video abzuspielen und ich dachte, dass vlc da was die codecs betrifft immer gut aufgestellt war
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: hast ne alternative?
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: hatten wir in #pandaboard erst gestern oder vorgestern. brauchst das backlog oder suchst du's selber.
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: also das war nicht ich
<S0NiC> hab das erst heute morgen wieder rausgekramt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: hab ich doch nicht behauptet. aber die frage war so identisch, dass die folgende diskussion des themas für dich sicher relevant ist.
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: achso, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden, sorry
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: also wenn du es gleich finden würdest, wäre das naütlr. cool
<LetoThe2nd> S0NiC: ab hier: http://pandaboard.org/pbirclogs/index.php?date=2012-01-15#T20:28:22
<S0NiC> LetoThe2nd: vielen dank
<ph1b> Ich will mit ffmpeg ein video croppen. Dazu muss ich jedoch die Pixel-Koordinaten des zu croppenden Bereichs rausfinden. Wie mach ich das? Ich hab versucht mit totem einen Screenshot zu erstellen, aber wegen der pixel aspect ratio sind die gemachten bilder breiter als der film (764 vs 720 pixel)
<LetoThe2nd> ph1b: vllt. in #ffmpeg oder dem forum fragen, wenns hier keiner weiss. auf jeden fall nicht in 5, 10, 15.. minuten wieder danke :)
<ph1b> :D genau das war mein gedankengang^^ aber icch probiers da mal, wusste gar nicht dass es das überhaupt gibt
<usch> Hallo. Kurze Frage zu apt: Wenn ich ein PPA mit add-apt-repository ppa:foo/bar hinzugefügt habe und das wieder löschen will, genügt es dann, die entsprechende .list-Datei aus /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ zu löschen?
<LetoThe2nd> usch: nope. google ppa-purge
<usch> LetoThe2nd: Alles klar, danke.
<Guest18819> hallo
<Guest18819> Gibt es unter UBUNTU eigentlich eine Entsprechung zum Befehl "yum check" in FEDORA?
<k1l> ok, dann nicht :/
<apollo13> k1l: ich hab ihm bei uns gesagt, dass es unhöflich ist in 2 channels zu fragen
<apollo13> aber in #ubuntuusers bekommt er darauf keine antwort, hat er wohl den falschen channel erwischt^^
<k1l> achso. hatte die antwort nur schon halb getippt :)
<apollo13> der kommt gleich wieder
<Guest18819> Gibt es unter UBUNTU eigentlich eine Entsprechung zum Befehl "yum check" in FEDORA?
<k1l> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get  Guest18819 ich weiss nicht genau was yum check macht aber da gibt es sicher was vergleichbare, schau mal in den link
<apollo13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<Guest18819> apt-get check, kann das?
<k1l> nein.
<apollo13> lies doch meinen link anstatt zu raten?!
<k1l> wenn du nur die updates angezeigt haben willst wäre "apt-get -s upgrade" wohl eher passend
<k1l> (in der liste steht ja, dass apt-get check nur abhängigkeitsfehler überprüft
<k1l> )
<Guest18819> von allen debs?
<k1l> was jetzt?
<Guest18819> vielmehr allen installierten paketen?
<Guest18819> ich meine, dass das yum check macht
<apollo13> wir wissen nicht was yum check macht
<Guest18819> dann probiere ich das einmal aus, danke!
<k1l> apt-get -s upgrade "checkt" nur deine installierten pakete
<ph1b> ich will mit avidemux ein video via h264 codieren. Wie kann ich h264 in avidemux integrieren?
<Protector1981> hey Leute, wie kann ich gdm, also den Grafischen Loginmanager, temp deaktivieren, damit ich mich via terminal einloggen muss und dann via startx gnome starte?
<apollo13> sudo stop gdm
<Protector1981> nenene, wenn der Rechner bootet, soll gdm garnicht erst geladen werden
<apollo13> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Protector1981> muss doch ne init oder rc dafür geben oO
<Protector1981> ach
<Protector1981> cool :D
<Protector1981> danke
<apollo13> wobei bei nem neuen ubuntu wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ob das command was tut
<Protector1981> und zum hinzufügen einfach add statt remove?
<apollo13> update-rc.d gdm defaults
<Protector1981> danke, dass probier ich dann später gleich mal aus :D
<Nikki_> Ich freue mich schon, wenn am 2.2. die Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2 herauskommt :)
<fbausch> Nikki_: Offtopic-Gespräche bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Nikki_> Ok.
<geri> hi wie kann ich ein kernel packet erstellen für ubuntu?
<geri> das mit grub usw autom konfig?
<mgolisch> wozu?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (erster hit bei google nach "ubuntu compile kernel")
<geri> sudo cp /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/examples/etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs .... ich finde initramfs nicht im kernel source !?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: hast du die seite gelesen? falls nicht, brauchen wir nämlich gar nicht weiter reden.
<geri> ich hatte das vorher schon offen
<geri> und compiliert
<LetoThe2nd> geri: gut, dann kann ich ja auch davon ausgehen dass du das _unter_ dem befehl gelesen hast :)
<geri> and so the built kernel couldn't boot?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: und folgendes, ja. da steht nämlcih auch wo du die scripte her kriegst.
<k1l> geri: da steht doch direkt drunter, warum das nicht klappen kann und was man machen muss. vlt solltest du etwas mehr lesen bevor du da nur alles kopierst
<geri> sollt das nicht  install the generated debs using dpkg generieren?
<ExPress> ich habe bei ubuntu auch noch kein kernel getauscht ,, und muss es auch noch 
<LetoThe2nd> geri: nein, nur partiell. AFAIK kommt ein teil des initramfs eben fertig im kernel paket. und das musst du bauen.
<geri> im .deb file?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: du könntest doch einfach mal ein offizielles kernel .deb nehmen und rein schauen, dann weisst du genau was drin ist :) anstatt rumzuraten ;)
<geri> sudo dpkg -i linux....deb installiert mir das paket schon?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: man dpkg
<geri> und mit glück konfig es aiuch grub etC?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: in jedem anderen fall würde ich jetzt ja oder nein antworten, aber für jemand der kernelbasteln will ist sowas als fingerübung voll vertretbar, find ich.
<applesouce> Hey ich habe ein Problem, mein WLan funktioniert nicht mehr, wenn ich auf enable gehe deaktiviert es sich wieder ohne sich aktiviert zu haben
<geri> LetoThe2nd, ikch will das bestehende system nicht lahmlegen...deshalb soll alles autom gemacht werden
<dadrc> applesouce, was heißt denn "nicht mehr"? Ging es mal? Welcher Chip? Welches Ubuntu?
<k1l> applesouce: nopaste bitte mal "lsb_release -a" "dmesg" und "lsusb" sowohl "lspci"
<k1l> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<LetoThe2nd> geri: gerade dann solltest du wissen was du eintippst, indem du soku liest und verstehst, anstatt hier (teilweise sehr triviale) fragen zu stellen und die befehle auf gut glück abzufeuern.
<LetoThe2nd> s/soku/doku/
<applesouce> Also es ging mal und ich habe Ubuntu 11.10 und meinen Chip weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig
<ppq> applesouce: überprüf mal, ob dein wlan per killswitch (hardware- oder softwareseitig) deaktiviert ist
<dadrc> applesouce, dann bitte das, was k1l sagt.
<ppq> applesouce: wenn du schon beim infos sammeln bist: bitte noch ein 'rfkill list' mit in den pastebin.
<applesouce> also
<geri> LetoThe2nd, sieht doch gut aus? http://openpaste.org/e1982a50 initrd ist doch nicht mehr nötig nun?
<applesouce> dmesg kann ich nicht posten, so weit geht mein Terminal nicht zurück xD
<applesouce> http://pastie.org/3195749
<dadrc> applesouce, dmesg wird auch in eine Datei geschrieben: /var/log/dmesg
<ppq> applesouce: du kannst die ausgabe in einer datei umleiten: 'dmesg >> infos.txt' und alle weiteren kommandos genau so, das wird dann unten angehängt. dann am ende mit 'pastebinit infos.txt' hochladen
<applesouce> http://pastie.org/3195754
<LetoThe2nd> geri: es sieht zumindest auf den ersten blick nicht verkehrt aus. aber funktionsgarantie geb ich dir natürlich keine. ;)
<applesouce> ok
<applesouce> dann mach ich das doch so :D
<geri> LetoThe2nd, reboot und kernel testen?
<geri> LetoThe2nd, oder sonst nochwas zu sicherheit konfig damit ich zumindest den alten kernel booten kann?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: wenn das ein ubuntu ist dann sollte der alte kernel auch weiterhin zur verfügung stehen ;)
<geri> jo
<applesouce> http://pastie.org/pastes
<applesouce> wartet....das hat nicht geklappt xD
<applesouce> "Your paste cannot be larger than 64KB. Sorry"
<ppq> nutz nen anderen pastebin
<ppq> http://paste.ubuntu.com bspw.
<applesouce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806335/
<applesouce> Joar hab gerade schon :D
<ppq> applesouce: bitte noch ein 'lsmod'
<ppq> und 'lspci -knn'
<k1l> phy0 ist hardblocked und hpwifi ist softblocked
<ppq> joa
<k1l> applesouce: ist da nen schalter auf off, oder ne tastenkombi mit fn?
<applesouce> also
<applesouce> es gibt diesen WLan schalter
<applesouce> aber der hat nur unter Windows Funktioniert
<applesouce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806340/
<k1l> ich würde fast sagen: windows booten, da wlan auf an stellen und wieder linux booten. das ist bei meinem dell beim bluetooth so, unter win ausgestellt kann man es unter ubuntu nicht mehr aktivieren
<applesouce> naja, hab kein Windows drauf^^
<k1l> hmm
<applesouce> das ist jetzt irgendwie dumm xD
<applesouce> gibts ne Windows Live CD^^
<deem> applesouce: sowas kann man sich basteln
<k1l> applesouce: aber wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ging es mal?
<k1l> was hast du dann gemacht?
<ppq> applesouce: 'sudo rfkill unblock phy0', 'sudo rfkill unblock hp-wifi'
<applesouce> eigentlich ja nichts, es kann sein das ein Kumpel mal drauf gedrückt hat während ich in BackTrack war, aber ich hab schon wieder Backtrack gebootet und drauf gedrückt
<ppq> applesouce: kann sein, dass es damit unblocked wird
<k1l> reden wir hier von backtrack?
<applesouce> nein von Ubuntu, hab nur ne Live CD von BackTrack gebootet
<k1l> wenn da einer mit monitor mode etc rumgespielt hat, dann soll er das auch wieder rrichten. ich seh nicht ein da die arbeit für scriptkiddies zu machen.
<applesouce> Ok die Commandos haben nicht geholfen :(
<applesouce> es hat niemand was mit nem monitoring mode gemacht
<applesouce> sonst hätte ich das wieder fixen können
<applesouce> ich habe es nur kurz gebootet um es am Beamer zu zeigen
<LupusE> hi
<DukePyrolator> guten abend
<DukePyrolator> ich habe ubuntu letzten samstag mal komplett neu installiert, jetzt will die grafische oberfläche nicht mehr automatisch starten ... 
<DukePyrolator> manuell gehts, aber hab keinen sound ... wenn ich pulseaudio manuell starten will kommt die meldung: "fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing" ... gleiches kommt bei jedem script das ich über /etc/init.d/ starten will
<DukePyrolator> irgendwelche ideen?
<deem> DukePyrolator: welches ubuntu hast du denn da installiert?
<deem> nopaste mal bitte "lsb_release -a" und dmesg
<deem> !nopaste DukePyrolator 
<deem> bah... wie funktioniert dieser bot? o_O
<deem> !help
<kubine> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<apollo13> ,paste! deem 
<apollo13> ach
<apollo13> ,paste? :þ
<DukePyrolator> ja ich weiss wie man pastet
<apollo13> deem: shetlandpony tot?!
<DukePyrolator> ich weiss nur nicht wie man das auf der text-oberfläche macht ;)
<deem> apollo13: jupp. gibt nen neuen, aber ka wie der funktioniert
<deem> DukePyrolator: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" und dann "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<alamar> DukePyrolator: mit pastebinit
<alamar> :)
<DukePyrolator> wie bekomm ich jetzt den link aus dem tty1 nach tty2 kopiert?
<DukePyrolator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806431/
<DukePyrolator> (abgeschrieben)
<alamar> mit echo > /dev/tty2 ;) 
<deem> DukePyrolator: und jetzt noch das ganze mit dmesg
<DukePyrolator> cool
<deem> und am besten schaust du auch mal ob eine xsession error log oder wie die heißt in deinem homeverzeichnis liegt und dann die bitte auch nochmal nopasten
<DukePyrolator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806433/
<egospell> hi, ich benutze den vmplayer .... wenn ich eine vm starte, ist oben ein weißer rand (die navigationsleiste vom vmplay) - wißt ihr wie ich die ganz verschwinden lassen kann ( also den weißen rand, wenn die navigation eingeklappt ist) ?
<deem> DukePyrolator: oh. das ist ein eeepc?
<DukePyrolator> ja
<DukePyrolator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806436/ <-- xsession errors
<deem> oh. dann bin ich raus... eeepcs sind sone sonder geschichte
<DukePyrolator> ubuntu läuft seit über 2 jahren auf meinem eeepc
<DukePyrolator> hab erst seit letztem freitag probleme
<DukePyrolator> am samstag neuinstall, dann gings übers wochenende ... jetzt komm ich heim und schalte das teil ein und nix geht mehr :(
<deem> war da auch 11.10 drauf?
<DukePyrolator> nein, was älteres
<deem> dann bleib ich dabei :D
<deem> tut mir leid, aber damit kenn ich mich nicht aus :D
<DukePyrolator> :(
<deem> ich müsste raten und das mach ich nicht gerne
<DukePyrolator> ich denke das liegt an der fehlermeldung mit dem "fake start stop daemon called" bei allen scripten im /etc/init.d
<sash_> DukePyrolator: Was für ein Modell genau?
<DukePyrolator> 1000HG
<DukePyrolator> mit "startx" kann ich die grafische oberfläche ja starten
<DukePyrolator> und bis auf den ton geht auch alles
<janda> DukePyrolator hören brauchst du doch net;)
<geri> ist ein modeprobe usb möglich ohne den kernel neu zu compilieren? ich musste hier etwas ändern: drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c
<apollo13> modeprobe?
<DukePyrolator> janda: p0rn ohne sound ist blöd :P
<geri> modprobe 
<apollo13> modprobe hat nix mit kernel kompilieren zu tun
<geri> es lädt zb das usb module?
<apollo13> wenn du am treiber was änderst musst aber zumindest den treiber neu kompilieren
<geri> ja...der treiber war aber teil des kernel
<geri> wie kann ich den treiber neu laden?
<ExPress> janda du auch hier ^^
<apollo13> geri: zb mit rmmod gefolgt von modprobe, aber das bringt dir alles nix wenn du den treiber nach den änderungen nicht kompiliert und installiert hast
<geri> ich will ja den treiber installieren
<geri> aber ohne den kernel neu zu compilieren
<geri> -> drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c
<LetoThe2nd> geri: gibts du uns bitte mal ein lsb_release -a der ensprechenden maschine in ein pastebin?
<geri> mom
<geri> http://openpaste.org/9BC9F5b8
<LetoThe2nd> geri: danke.
<geri> np
<apollo13> um deine frage zu beantworten, ja du kannst im normalfall einzelne module neu kompilieren ohne alles durchzukompilieren
<geri> für den kernel?
<apollo13> okay ich gebs auf, für dein auto!
<geri> wie installiere ich dann den neuen treiber?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: theoretisch(!!!!) ist es möglich, das modul out of tree zu kompilieren, aber ist ne ziemlich unschöne sache.
<apollo13> aber hey ein kernel build dauert ja nicht lang :þ
<LetoThe2nd> geri: du musst dich von dem (windows-)gedankengang verabschieden, dass man treiber einzeln installiert. der treiber ist in den kernelsourcen, also ist er IM kernel. das isntalliert man nciht getrennt.
<geri> wenn ich software ausliefere will ich den user nicht dazu bewegen einen neuen kernel zu installierne :D
<LetoThe2nd> geri: dann lern wie man module out of tree kompiliert.
<apollo13> wenn du an den eingebauten usb treibern rumpfuschen musst macht deine software was falsch
<geri> apollo13, willst du den patch sehen?:)
<LetoThe2nd> geri: ich würd ihn gerne sehen :)
<LetoThe2nd> geri: für grundlagenwissen guckst du: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<geri> http://e2e.ti.com/support/low_power_rf/f/156/t/53610.aspx
<geri> wie lädst du dann den treiber..modprobe?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: steht alles in dem artikel...
<geri> steht ja
<geri> die lösung ist ja schöner als vermutet :D
<LetoThe2nd> geri: und wo ist da der patch? ich lese sicher nicht seitenweise forenbeiträge über ein gentoo-howto.
<geri> http://groups.google.com/group/ti-launchpad/browse_frm/thread/e414bf066fbd1d59/1dacabc8a4f00ab6#1dacabc8a4f00ab6
<geri> sublink :)
<geri> In cdc_acm.c 
<geri> disabling the bailout in acm_tty_open: 
<geri> and acm_set_control in acm_port_down: 
<bibear> hei, wie installier ich ubuntu am besten auf einer externen HD, sodass ichs auch an anderen PCs booten kann ohne das es probleme gibt? eher über die normale installation oder lieber über den startmedienersteller?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: naja, wers mag.
<geri> wie?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: klingt für mich persönlich nach nem besch... erm, suboptimalen workaround.
<geri> aber es funzt hier
<LetoThe2nd> geri: das wiederum hab ich doch bestritten, oder?
<geri> ne
<LetoThe2nd> hab ich nicht bestritten meinte ich, sry.
<geri> ich weiss :D
<geri> anderer fix fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein!
<LetoThe2nd> nen zuverlässigen rs232-umsetzer benutzen ;)
<apollo13> geri: ich bleib bei meinem punkt, software die gepatchte kerneltreiber benötigt hat mehr als nur ein problem
<LetoThe2nd> egla, zum testen tuts die outoftree mthode. immer noch schöner als den installierten kernel zu verhunzen.
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon ist bei mir jetzt feierabend. seeya,
<janda> yep ExPress 
<egospell> unter welcher lizenz stehen die ubuntu hintergrundbilder ?
<ppq> egospell: cc
<ppq> genaueres kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen
<egospell> ok danke
<egospell> hab nur keine Lust wegen Copyright verklagt zu werden
<FSSS> Hallo
<FSSS> Ich habe ein Problem mit record my desktop beim auf der aufnahme sind allte fenster zu sehen die ich schon geschloßen habe und sind verpixxelt was kann ich tun
<Mephistopheles> #progrock-dt
<shadoom> Hi, ich wollte gerade ubuntu 11.10 auf ein (fake)raid 0 installieren dann kam bei der installation ein fatal error "grub install failed at /dev/sda" oder so dann sollte ich eine andere partition auswählen... alle finden mit /dev/mapper/ an und hatten dann einen kryptischen namen.. ich hab alle ausprobiert aber dann kam immer der fehler grub install failed (hd0)... ich hab schon gegoogled, mehrere scheinen das problem zu haben abe
<bekks> shadoom: Wie hast Du das Fakeraid erstellt?
<shadoom> öh beim booten stand für raid config strg+F drücken, da hab ichs gemacht
<shadoom> grad gegooglet: http://blog.corsair.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/ATI-CTRL-F.jpg so sieht das aus ^^
<shadoom> natürlich mit anderer platte etc.
<bekks> Ich würde die Installation ohne Fakeraid machen.
<shadoom> bekks: das problem ist, ich habe windows 7 auf meiner platte laufen hab aber eine kleine 50gb partition gemacht wo ich eigentlich ubuntu installieren wollte... 
<shadoom> wubi hab ich ebenfalls probiert das klappt allerdings auch nicht richtig
<jokrebel> shadoom: Vergiss wubi besser wieder…
<shadoom> :\
<bekks> Vergiss Wubi, und vergiss Fakeraid, weil das nur unter Windows sauber funktioniert.
<jokrebel> shadoom: Das mag zum ausprobieren vielleicht sinnvoll sein, aber wenn Du fest vor hast Ubuntu zu _nutzen_ installier es richtig.
<ekaF> shadoom, kommst du aus berlin?
<shadoom> das is sehr schade :\ das fakeraid kann ich leider nicht mehr entfernen ohne jede menge daten zu verlieren denk ich...
<ekaF> hm hm hm? :D
<LetoThe2nd> shadoom: wenn du die daten sonst nirgends als auf nem fakeraid 0(!!!) hast sind sie eigentlich eh schon gelöscht, sie wissen es nur noch nicht.
<shadoom> LetoThe2nd: naja das halte ich für ein wenig übertrieben aber ja sicher sind die nicht :)
<LetoThe2nd> shadoom: merke: ungesicherte daten sind gelsöchte daten.
<LetoThe2nd> shadoom: das ist absolut keine übertreibung, selbst schon erlebt. bei fast jeder anderen kombination kann wenigstens noch teile retten, aber raid0 ohne backup bedeutet totalverlust bei kleinsten problemen.
<bekks> shadoom: Wenn Du kein Backup hast, sind die Daten auch nicht wichtig. Hört sich böse an, ist aber die Realität.
<LetoThe2nd> shadoom: wenn du jetzt noch die möglichkeit hast - so schnell wie möglich backups machen. wir sprechen aus genügend leidvoller erfahrung.
<shadoom> festplatten sind momentan leider recht teuer im vergleich zu vorher, am besten lass ich den rechner aus bis die plattenpreise wieder sinken :D
<LetoThe2nd> shadoom: ist notiert. hier brauchst du auf jeden fall dann ncith jammern :)
<shadoom> verstanden :) aber um auf meine frage zurück zu kommen, es besteht keine möglichkeit ubuntu auf einem fakeraid zu installieren, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> shadoom: genau.
<treees> wenn ich mit Truecrypt eine festplatte mounten will, bekomm ich den fehler: "ParameterIncorrect at TrueCrypt::CoreUnix::MountVolume:443" ... was bedeutet das und wie kann ich das beheben?
<shadoom> danke LetoThe2nd  :)
<CHT> Nabend, kurze Frage. Wenn ich mein Laptop zuklappe und ihn nach gewisser zeit wieder öffne bekomme ich kein Bild mehr? Kann mir einer da weiterhelfen? Danke
<bekks> CHT: Dann ist dein Rechner im Standby.
<CHT> Gibts da eine Tastenkombi um dem Bildschirm wieder zu aktivieren?
<bekks> Weck deinen Rechner wieder auf, in dem Du den aufklappst und einmal (kurz) auf den Einschalter drückst.
<CHT> Ok danke werde ich mir merken.
<jokrebel> CHT: Und wenn das so nicht gewünscht ist musst Du das in den Einstellungen halt deaktivieren, dass er beim zuklappen was macht.
<CHT> War schon so gewünscht, war nur leicht irretiert als der Bildschirm nicht mehr ansprang^^
<Surras_> Guten Abend :)
<Surras_> ich denke hier bin ich richtig wenn ich Hilfe bei einem Problem brauche :)
<k1l_> wenn es ein ubuntu problem ist, ja :)
<Surras_> hmm, ich hoffe es ist eines :D
<Surras_> ich schiess einfach mal drauf los:
<Fuchs> er will netsend unter Linux. 
<Surras_> und zwar möchte ich gern, das ich in einem Netzwerk auf einem anderen Ubuntu-PC eine Nachricht aufploppen lassen kann, wie z.B. "deine Pizza ist fertig!" oder so ähnlich
<Surras_> danke Fuchs xD
<Surras_> gut das alle immer gleichzeitig an allen Orten sind :P
<Surras_> es sollte also wenn möglich schon ein Fenster aufgehen, das der aktuelle Benutzer es auch gleich bemerkt
<Surras_> jemand eine Idee?
<bekks> Instant Messaging benutzen.
<Surras_> hmm instant Messaging soll es gerade nicht sein
<bekks> Ok. Was spricht dagegen?
<redkiwi> Surras_: "notify-send" übers LAN... Vielleicht gibt's eine Daemon dafür :D
<Surras_> Bei IM benötigen die Teilnehmer jedesmal ein Account bei einem bestimmten IM-Provider, was umständlich werden kann
<bekks> Surras_: Über wieviele Teilnehmer reden wir denn da?
<Surras_> Beispiel wäre eine Uni wo sich die Benutzer nachrichten zu kommen lassen wollen, und dabei nicht jedesmal ausloten muss auf welchen IM-Anbieter die meisten Benutzer angemeldet sind
<LetoThe2nd> Surras_: und bei ner local-only lösung musst du auch die installation und konfiguration sicher stellen. der aufwand nimmt sich genau gar nichts. du kannst auch nen lokalen jabberserver betreiben.
<bekks> Und wie oft wechseln die?
<bekks> Lokaler XMPP Server.
<Surras_> hmm jabberserver muss ich erst einmal googeln :D
<hdp> Ja, oder einfach mal den Administrator in der Universität ansprechen, welche Lösung er da anbieten könnte.
<bekks> Surras_: Sag uns doch mal wofür du den brauchst - ohne Beispiele.
<bekks> Über wieviele Benutzer reden wir?
<Surras_> momentan sind es nur 5
<bekks> Und wieviele werden es?
<Surras_> schwer zu sagen :)
<bekks> 10?
<Surras_> naja es kommen leute mit Notebooks u.ä. dazu und gehen auch wieder
<bekks> Also 15.
<Surras_> die Uni war jetzt nur ein Beispiel
<Surras_> sagen wir um die 15, ja
<bekks> Eine Uni hat 35.000 Benutzer... - schlechtes Beispiel für einen Server den Du mal eben so aufsetzen willst ;)
<Surras_> deshalb sollte es eig. kein server werden :D
<LetoThe2nd> Surras_: fakt ist, du musst so und so was installieren. dann kannst auch ne konfiguration verantworten.
<bekks> Bei 15 Usern redet man von ganz anderen Dimensionen.
<redkiwi> Surras_: bzgl. notify-send übers LAN haben sich schon ein paar Leute Gedanken gemacht. Link: http://smashingweb.ge6.org/send-messages-over-network-gnome-popup-box-message/
<Surras_> redkiwi: danke, ich schau es mir einmal an
<LetoThe2nd> wenn man jetzt ganz kreativ wäre, würde man avahi oder zeroconf an notify andocken... und das ganze semi-dezentral aufziehen *denk*
<Surras_> bekks: also wäre ein Jabberserver keine gute idee?
<LetoThe2nd> gäb ne schöne semesterarbeit ab.
<Surras_> mmmmhmuss jetzt nicht sein ;D
<bekks> Surras_: Doch. Aber nicht für eine Uni, sondern nur für 15 Leute.
<dAnjou> das uu-wiki hat nicht zufällig nen artikel rumliegen, wo drinsteht, wie ich aus den sourcen eines paketes wieder ein DEB mache, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Surras_: wie gesagt, denk mal drüber nach dass du wenn nicht nicht-boardmittel verwenden willst ohnehin das problem der softwareverteliung hast. dann kannst auch konfigurationsdaten verteilen. und unter fast allen aktuellen distributionen ist ein jabber-client ohnehin schon fest mit an board.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: dann halt clustern. sei doch nicht so.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: ;)
<redkiwi> Surras_: weitere Überlegungen: http://ask.fedoraproject.org/question/398/how-to-send-messages-to-all-clients-in-lan und http://cweiske.de/tagebuch/DBus%20notify-send%20over%20network.htm
<dAnjou> ich hab mir grad per apt-get source die quellen geholt, darin rumgepfuscht und will das jetz so installieren. wie mach ich das?
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: das ubuntu-wiki zum thema packaging lesen. vorsicht, aufwendig.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: alternativ: einfach irgendwie kompilieren und auch checkinstall vertrauen. vorsicht, potentieller pfusch ;)
<bekks> fakeroot?
<dAnjou> so aufwendig is das?
<dAnjou> ich hab nur nen minimalen patch auf eine quelldatei angewendet
<bekks> Ja, und trotzdem musst Du alles kompilieren.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ja. den automagschen "kompilier mir das und macht wieder alles ganz toll" knopf gibts noch nicht.
<redkiwi> dAnjou: Aufwendig ist immer Ansichtssache :)
<dAnjou> mist ... checkinstall kackt ab, weil es irgendnen ordner nich erstellen kann (ja, mit root)
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: tja. wie gesagt, packaging wiki. du hast ja den vorteil dass die package dann schon weitestgehend fertig ist, aber change+compile must du immer selber machen.
<LetoThe2nd> buzzword *könnte* pbuilder sein, aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest.
<dAnjou> *grml* nagut, danke
<Surras_> nun gut, ich denke ich werde mich wohl ein wenig in Jabber einlesen, vielleicht kann ich da etwas brauchbares daraus schnitzen. Ich danke für den Support. Wenn ich wieder etwas hab dann seht ihr mich wieder :D
<Surras_> schönen Abend noch !
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: danke für den pbuilder tipp, das reicht hoffentlich aus
<dAnjou> fuck, paket gebaut, paket installiert, bug is immer noch da
<dAnjou> ARGH
<Ilian> Hallo! Heute mit der Frage, was tue ich am professionellsten, wenn mein Thunderbird nur noch abgedunkelte Fensterreste Zeigt und sich nicht schließen lässt? TB meint gerade zwei Mails zu versenden, die aber wohl schon raus sind. 
<Ilian> Sollte ich den über die Systemüberwachung beenden oder abwürgen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-17
<nagetier> Hallo, ich hatte versucht per 'update-rc.d ssh remove' das automatische Starten vom sshd zu unterbinden, eine Meldung gibt mir aus ich solle dazu -f verwenden.. habe ich gemacht, nach einem Neustart wird der Daemon allerdings wieder gestartet. Jetzt bin ich auf 'http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart' gestoßen, nur verstehe ich das Vorgehen dort nicht, da nicht ausdrücklich auf das Deaktivieren eingegangen wird.
<nagetier> Wenn ich '/etc/init/ssh.conf mir ansehe, finde ich dort 'start on filesystem' und 'stop on runlevel [!2345] .. was müsste ich wie ändern, damit der Dienst deaktiviert wird?
<nagetier> Auf dem System verwende ich Ubuntu Maverick, 10.10
<markamber> sorry to bother you with this, but I have an intense debate with my friend and if any of you speak english can you just tell me how you would say I am very bored, or basically what you say to someone when you have nothing to do
<nagetier> markamber: "Mir ist sehr langweilig"
<markamber> nagetier: danke
<nagetier> no problem
<nagetier> Bitte schön :)
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen.
<ghostoverload> wen ich ein free -m   mache hab ich von 4gb ca 3.8 ausgelastet.    wen ich die % im ps aux  zusammenrechne komm ich auf 29%   
<ghostoverload> wo ist mein restlicher ram hin ? =)
<LetoThe2nd> ghostoverload: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ghostoverload> LetoThe2nd: txh  :D
<deem> ich versuche gerade meinem ubuntu gast eine weiter netzwerkkarte in virtualbox zuzweisen. wenn ich als adapter "host-only adapter" auswähle kann ich unter "name" nur "nicht ausgewählt" auswählen und virtualbox sagt mir, ich habe bei adapter 2 falsche einstellungen gemacht. was läuft da schief?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: bad karma.
<deem> ok. habs schon. in der anleitung hat gefehlt, dass ich vroher unter "Datei -> globale einstellungen" einen host-only adapter hinzufügen muss
<ichbinsnicht> Tach
<becksta> aloa
<becksta> ich benötige dringend support im raid kontext....
<becksta> neuer homeserver.... raid-1 mit 2pladden....  läuft nicht mehr
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: uname -a und lsb_release -a in pastebin bitte erstmal.
<becksta> wo steht das noch mal gleich mit dem pastebin? hab ich noch nicht genutzt
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: des "homeservers", nicht deines desktops natürlich :)
<becksta> sure *g*
<k1l> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: du kannst entweder das programm pastebinit benutzen, oder halt manuelll irgend ein pastebin ergooglen und reinlegen.
<LetoThe2nd> !release
<LetoThe2nd> haben wir noch nihct :)
<becksta> mom... ist in der mache
<becksta> hm... ich sitze nicht an dem server... .muss die ergebnisse abtippen.... notebook via umts handy im netz.... kein zugriff via wlan parallel auf den server....
<becksta> also nicht wundern... ;)
<becksta> ist ne zentyal maschine mit kernel 2.6.32 64bit (ich denke, das geht wohl noch ohne pastebin, oder?)
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: und reparier mal deine '.'-taste, die prellt ganz fürchterlich. ist wohl kaputt.
<becksta> hehe ist wohl eher ne angewohnheit
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: sehr schon, thema durch. hier ist nämlich der UBUNTU support.
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: versuchs mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wenn du willst.
<becksta> hm... it's ubuntu 10.04.3 lts.... 
<becksta> und es geht mir um allgemeine raid themen.... so störrisch?
<dAnjou> becksta: #linux wär auch ne alternative
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: ja. keiner weiss was die verbastelt haben, fertig. steht einfach nciht zur debatte hier.
<becksta> hm... oki
<janda> die "bettler": http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/wirtschaftspolitik/spendenkonten-almosen-fuer-deutschland-11609077.html
<janda> ups, das is ja ubuntu-support und kein "Landesregierung"-support;)
<wego> Hi! versuche gerade BOINC unter 11.10 zum laufen zu bewegen. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<k1l> was klappt denn nicht?
<wego> Wenn ich den Client starte scheint er nicht zu rechnen. Der BOINC Manager ermittelt lange den status und gibt mir dann einnen ERROR,. :-/
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<wego> !wf ?
<k1l> lies doch mal die meldung vom bot :/
<wego> Wie ich schon schrieb: BOINC Manager sagt Error, unter Ubuntu 11.10, seit der installation über synaptic. Ein Konto für BOINC habe ich erstellt. Wie komme ich an die entsprechende Fehlermeldung?
<deem> wego: indem du boinc vom terminal aus startest oder über eine logdatei
<mg42> Hallo
<wego> Wo finde ich diese Logdatei? 
<k1l> wego: läuft denn der client nicht? oder der manager? kommt der fehler erst beim verbinden zum projekt? da sollte doch eh ein logging window kommen
<mg42> Hat jemand Lust, mir kurz mit ein paar Tipps auf die Sprünge zu helfen?
<k1l> wego: ich bin mir grade nicht sicher, ob das ein ubuntu, ein boinc oder ein einstellungsproblem ist
<dadrc> mg42, einfach das Problem beschreiben.
<wego> Also der Service läuft glaube ich. Allerdings zeigt mir der BOINC Manageer O O O O O und wenig später Error und ermittle den aktuellen Status.
<mg42> Ich möchte einen Treiber http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man4/ale.4freebsd.html in einen laufenden Kernel (frisch installiertes Lucid Lynx + per auf CD befindlichem Paket build essential)
<mg42> kompilieren, der Laptop hat keine Treiberunterstützung, so halt kein Zugriff auf die Online Paketaktualisierung
<deem> wego: starte doch boinc einfach mal aus dem terminal heraus
<duelle> mg42, Wenn es gibt solltest du dann das paket für Lucid und nicht für Natty verwenden. Bereitet dir beim Kompilieren etwas Probleme?
<nextnewbee> Hallo, ich muß unbedingt ein Skypegespräch aufnehmen, leider klappen meine Versuche nicht. Ich habe diesen Skype recorder ausprobiert, da hängt sich alles auf. Und mit pavucontrol erreiche ich auch keine brauchbaren ergebnisse.
<mg42> Ja, normalerweise hab ich einen freien und konzentrierten Kopf, außerdem hab ich noch nie kompiliert beides zusammen Chaos
<nextnewbee> hat einer ne idee wie man es machen könnte?
<wego> http://ccb.pa-s.de/PAPX39i
<deem> wego: ist das alles oder kommt da noch was?
<deem> ausserdem startet man sowas nicht über initscripte
<deem> das bringt nämlich genau gar nichts
<k1l> wego: hast du das aus den offiziellen quellen installiert oder von woanders. und was ist die meldung, wenn du den manager startest aus dem terminal heraus
<mg42> okay, soviel zum Thema freier Kopf und konzentriert, so Fehler nummer 1, falsches Paket runtergeladen :D Kopf -> Wand
<wego> k1l Ist aus den offiziellen Quellen. Die Meldung aus dem Terminal habe ich doch gerade unter http://ccb.pa-s.de/PAPX39i gepostet. Mein Profil sagt aber ich habe noch 0 berechnet.
<k1l> wego: du hast damit nur den client gestartet. du sollst das ding aber mit dem manager einstellen
<wego> ... und mein schwacher Prozessor ist auch ganz und gar gelangweilt.
<duelle> mg42, Zum Kompilieren allgemein findest du unter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware eine Anleitung.
<k1l> wego: mach dir erstmal den unterschied zwischen client und manager klar
<wego> k1l Inzwischen habe ich doch schon zwei mal beschrieben... schaue selbst: http://www9.pic-upload.de/17.01.12/e9qjsaejwedf.png
<wego> k1l Der Unterschied ist mir klar, nur weiß ich nichts mit der Fehlermeldung Error anzufangen.
<k1l> wego: du sollst den manager mal aus dem terminal heraus starten NICHT den client (den du eben gepastet hast)
<deem> zur not tut es auch der "advanced modus" von boinc. der hat da auch nen reiter "logs" oder "messages"
<wego> OK, missverständnis. Der Manager lässt sich aber nicht schließen, zumindest nicht grafisch.
<deem> wego: in ein terminal "xkill" eingeben und auf den manager klicken
<mg42> okay, das richtige Paket hab ich jetzt. Was ist einfacher, : 1. den Karnel auf dem aktuellen Rechner (Paketquellen verfügbar) kompilieren oder den Treiber einfach installieren
<deem> mg42: letzteres
<wego> xkill macht Spaß. Wie starte ich den Manager im Termninal?
<mg42> habe ich, aber leider hat er das nicht geschluckt, LAN funktioniert nicht
<deem> wego: "boinc-manager" eingeben, aber das ist nur geraten
<wego> deem das habe ich auch gerade geraten, ist aber falsch. 
<deem> wego: dann versuchs mal mit "boinc<tab><tab>" also tab drücken, nicht schreiben
<k1l> boincmgr   iirc
<wego> boincmgr war es. Gibt mir aber bisher keine Fehlermeldungen. Nur die im screenshot zu sehen ist.
<deem> wego: dann klicke mal im boinc manager auf "advanced view" bzw "erweiterte ansicht"
<deem> wego: da hast du dann den reiter "messages" und dort schaust du dann mal nach ob du was findest
<wego> Dort steht unten "Verbindung getrennt". 
<wego> "Keine Nachrichten verfügbar"
<mg42> Verstehe ich nicht, der passende Treiber, diesmal das richtige Paket, trotzdem kann er mit den LAN Chipsatz nichts anfangen... ale - Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit/Fast Ethernet driver
<wego> deem Mir scheint auch das der Manager keinerlei Verbindung zum BOINC-Internet-Server hat. Er zeigt mir nichts in allen Reitern und die meisten Buttons sind grau.
<k1l> hast du dich auch mit dem client erst verbunden?
<k1l> mit passwort und so?
<mg42> hast du nen proxy?
<k1l> mir klingt das nach wie vor eher nach einem "wie stell ich boinc richtig ein" als nach einem "boinc läuft unter ubuntu nicht"
<wego> k1l Nein. Da ich lokal arbeite dachte ich, sollte alles out of the box laufen. Was muss ich konfigurieren?
<mg42> ich verstehe nicht, warum gibt es keine Plug&Play *ugly* treiber unter Linux? Warum wird mein LAN-Device nicht erkannt?
<k1l> mg42: welche hardware ist das denn?
<wego> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Boinc Manager mit dem Boinc Client auf meinem lokalen Rechner verbinde?
<deem> wego: du musst da nichts irgendwohin verbinden
<k1l> wego ich weiss es auswendig nicht mehr, ob man da was extra verbinden muss.
<deem> wego: du richtest deine projekte ein und dann läuft das
<mg42> Es ist ein Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Chip
<k1l> hast du denn ein besonderes setup mit proxys und so kram? ist denn dein projekt auch erreichbar?
<mg42> dessen Treiber nicht im default 10.04 enthalten sind
<deem> ich hab grade boinc hier installiert und projekte hinzugefügt. das läuft erste sahne
<k1l> mg42: welche hardware genau? mainboard/lankarte/ etc
<wego> deem und wenn ich boinc schon vor ein paar Tagen eingerichtet habe und es so aussieht als wenn ich noch nichts berechnet habe und mein prozessor sich tierisch langweilt? Zudem zeigt mir mein Manager auch keinerlei Info zu meinem Projekt. 
<mg42> lankarte fastethernet
<k1l> wego: dann ist da was falsch
<mg42> auf einem lenovo thinkpad x121e welches neuer ist als der kernel, auf dem es nicht läuft
<deem> wego: starte mal "boincmgr --verbose" im terminal
<k1l> aha, also da haben wir ja endlich mal was handfestes. was sagt das thinkwiki dazu?
<mg42> ubuntu 10.04, der Treiber: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/ale.4freebsd.html gerade installiert, aber funktioniert nicht so plug&play wie ich das erhofft habe.
<mg42> ich schau mal bei der thinkwiki
<mg42> finde da nichts
<k1l> mg42: was ist mit deinem thread im forum?
<mg42> http://thinkpad-wiki.org/X121e
<k1l> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3778552/  da wurden doch zig möglichkeiten genannt
<wego> deem http://ccb.pa-s.de/P8M2s5I
<mg42> keine antwort, das problem ist ja dass kein lan funktioniert, so auch keine Paketquellen, kein gar nichts
<k1l> wie bist du denn jetzt online?
<mg42> mit desktop pc
<k1l> hol die benötigten pakete auf nen stick und ab dafür
<k1l> im april kommt die nächste lts. da ist nach knapp 2 jahren einfach viele neue hardware, die nicht so ohne weiteres läuft, weil der kernel zu alt ist.
<mg42> hab ich doch, das ist ja der treiber, der wurde auch per paketverwaltung auf besagten rechner installiert, das Problem ist, dass mir die neuen Ubuntu nicht mehr gefallen, ich möchte ein aktuelles zwar, aber ohne diesen unity und gnome mist
<duelle> mg42 Wenn du Unity/Gnome nicht magst, kannst du ja auf LUbuntu oder Kubuntu wechseln. Oder eben manuell den WM umstellen.
<k1l> mg42: dann installiere dir halt ein anderes DE. da gibt es mehr als genug alternativen. gnome2 wird nicht mehr gebaut, und da ist nicht ubuntu dran schuld.
<mg42> gnome 3 ist echt bescheiden
<mg42> kde und xfce???
<k1l> http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg   mg42 und hier nicht rumheulen
<k1l> das sind die standarddesktops. da gibt es noch zig weitere in den quellen
<deem> wego: hm.. das hilft nichts. ich bin erlich. mit solchen spärlichen informationen kann ich dir leider nicht helfen
<k1l> wego: nochmal meine frage von vorhin: ist das projekt richtig eingetragen, ist das projekt überhaupt erreichbar?
<mg42> ist so viel auswahl, müsste ich alle durchtesten... Kde 3 und Unity NOGO
<k1l> wego: wenn die hälfte der optionen ausgegraut ist, dann ist da was nicht richtig eingestellt.
<k1l> mg42: omg. dann nimm xfce, das sieht am ehesten aus wie gnome mit der schönen dock unten und gut ist.
<duelle> mg42 Aber der WM hat doch jetzt nichts mit deinem Treiberproblem zu tun oder? Ggf. könnte es sein, dass eine andere Distribution die Treiber schon mit drin hat. Müsste man eben schauen oder ausprobieren.
<k1l> duelle: die treiber sind mit drin. nur halt nicht im lucid, dass er wegen gnome2 will
<duelle> k1l, achso  ok. Das hab ich wohl überlesen - sorry.
<k1l> und weil er es anscheinend nicht gebacken bekommt die tips zu befolgen (neueren kernel z.b.) soll er sich ne alternative zu gnome2 aussuchen und einen aktuellen release nehmen, wo alles ootb läuft
<mg42> aargh, kollaps...
<mg42> welches x-server 11.10???
<duelle> mg42, k1l Ich mein Gnome2 mag man vielleicht noch einige Zeit mitziehen können. Aber irgendwann wirds wohl schwierig wenn Gnome2 nicht weiterentwickelt wird. Aber vielleicht ist Linux Mint dein Fall? Da wurde Gnome3 so gut wie möglich an das Gnome2-Verhalten angepasst.
<jokrebel> …was aber dann hier nicht supportet wird.
<k1l> duelle: weil wir hier im ubuntu channel sind, schlage ich ihm die ubuntu lösungen vor :)  wenn er zu mint geht übernimmt auch mint den support.
<mg42> hatte ich schon probiert, das war ein Reinfall, selbes Problem wie bei 10.04, und ja, ich kriegs nicht gebacken mit dem kompilieren :( 
<duelle> k1l, ist mir klar ;) War nur so eine Idee von wegen Ubuntu-Grundlage und Gnome2. 
<mg42> einfach weil ich zu wenig Zeit habe, mir die Zeit für die Basics zu nehmen
<k1l> mg42: dann installiere dir Xubuntu.
<mg42> xubuntu ist ein wenig appelmäßig, hat jemand erfahrung mit lxde?
<jokrebel> mg42: Und deshalb sollen wir Dir die Basics vorkauen? Grundlagenaneignungswillen gehört bei jedem Linux zur Grundvoraussetzung (und wenn man ein bisschen mehr will sogar bei jedem OS). Dies sind aber bislang alles Themen, die in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gerne ausführlich diskutiert werden können - aber nicht hier.
<mg42> Sollt ihr nicht, die hau ich mir rein, nur jetzt hatte ich grade Zeit mich damit zu befassen, aber es gibt tage, da hat man mal Zeit, und versucht es, wenns nicht klappt, dann mit aller Gewalt, und eigentlich steht schon vorher fest dass es nicht klappt, weil man einfach keine Ruhe findet sich wirklich damit zu befassen.
<mg42> ist mein Problem, ich nehm Xubuntu und dann :) mein Problem ist, ich krieg manche Sachen nicht in den Schädel, wenn ich vor ner Mattscheibe sitze
<deem> !ot mg42 
<deem> blah..
<deem> mg42: das wird jetzt wirklich richtig ot. diskutier das doch bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<wego> deem meinst du ich kann mit Ubuntu 11.10 die ppa:pkg-boinc/ppa  nutzen auch wenn sie nicht für 11.10 ist?  Wobei ich nicht weiß ob es darüber einen neueren BOINC-Manager gibt. Will mir mein System ja nicht zerschießen.
<mg42> Danke gebracht hats was. Ciao
<deem> wego: nein. boinc funktioniert unter 11.10 tadellos. ich habs eben bei mir verifiziert. das liegt einzig und alleine an deinen verfickelten einstellungen
<wego> deem ich habe aber doch gar nichts eingestellt.
<deem> wego: genau das wird wohl das problem sein
<k1l> wego: letztes mal jetzt: <k1l> wego: nochmal meine frage von vorhin: ist das projekt richtig eingetragen, ist das projekt überhaupt erreichbar?
<deem> am besten purgest du die pakete und installierst nochmal neu
<wego> Im Screenshot ist es zu sehen http://www9.pic-upload.de/17.01.12/e9qjsaejwedf.png . Vielleicht mal ein anderes Projekt eintragen? Wie mache ich das. MAche ich das im browser über die Seite wie komme ich da hin? *verzweifel*
<k1l> wego: im manager unten
<wego> Welches BOINC Projekt läuft denn momentan definitiv?
<wego> deem welches projekt hast du rechnen lassen?
<k1l> wego: hast du überhaupt eine ahnung von boinc? mein gott geh auf die boinc seite und such dir das top1 projekt aus
<wego> k1l Das sagt nichts darüber aus welches projekt unter einer ubuntukiste läuft. Sehe ich ja gerade bei mir. Danke für deine Hilfe!
<deem> wego: bei mir seti@home, rosetta@home, africa@home, cosmology@home, poem@home
<deem> +lief
<wego> k1l Das Projekt scheint richtig eingetragen zu sein, wenn mir der Manager das unten unter meine Projekte anzeigt. Richtig? http://www9.pic-upload.de/17.01.12/e9qjsaejwedf.png  
<deem> wego: gewöhn dir mal diesen einfachen modus ab... der ist einfach nur grausam... da erkennt man überhaupt rein gar nichts
<wego> deem Einfachmodus? Ich bin bereit euch die Infos zu geben die ihr braucht um mir zu helfen. Ich weiß es halt noch nicht besser. Ich habe noch viel zu lernen unter Ubuntu/Linux.
<k1l> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Choosing_and_joining_projects  
<wego> deem der boinc artikel unter ubuntuusers.de gibt nur leider nicht sehr viel her zu meinem problem. 
<k1l> wego das hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun, das ist einfaches "programm bedienen"
<deem> wego: der einfache modus ist dieses komische kleine fenster. der "advanced modus" ist ein großes fenster. da sind mehr infos
<wego> deem hättest du gleich vom advanced modus gesprochen, hätte ich es nicht auf meine Ubuntukenntnisse sondern auf das Programm bezogen. Im Advanced Mode ist aber nicht zu sehen weil der Manager offenbar gar keine Verbindung zum boinc client hat. So sieht das für mich aus.
<wego> deem Ja, jetzt habe ich eine Meldung die weiter hilft! Er braucht ein bischen mehr diskspace.  Wie weise ich ihm den zu?
<wego> deem der Manager schein warum auch immer jetzt zu laufen!
<k1l> wego: 2 möglichkeiten: du liest es bei der dokumentation von boinc nach oder du klickst dich durch die menüs und nutzt deinen grips
<deem> word!
<dizz3r> hi zusammen, hat jemand erfahrung damit, ob ein intel celeron g530 zusammen mit ner nvidia g210 (+vdpau) in xbmc 1080p Filme problemlos abspielen kann?
<k1l> Anonymer: magst du mal deine verbindung/clients überprüfen?
<k1l> dizz3r: ich bin mir sicher, dass da die xbmc community /foren schon aussagen zu haben.
<ppq> dizz3r: die hardware an sich kann es, jo. zu xbmc kann ich aber nichts sagen
<dizz3r> +ppq +k1l: danke für die aussagen! wenn die hardware das mitmacht passt es! atom + ion schaffen es mit xbmc. danke!
<ppq> dizz3r: g210 IST ion :) 2nd gen.
<dizz3r> ppq: ok danke dir! =)
<DukePyrolator> also wenn ihr jemals ubuntu von usb-stick installiert, solltet ihr auf keinem Fall auf diesem Stick ein Backup eures alten /home/ directories haben ... apt durchsucht nämlich den datenträger nach weiteren paketen und hat bei mir immer in .gconf/ bei irgendeinem archiv abgebrochen.
<DukePyrolator> dadurch war das system nur zur hälfte installiert und nix ging richtig 
<DukePyrolator> (ich sitz da schon seit samstag dran!)
<LetoThe2nd> DukePyrolator: wenn du jemals ubuntu auf nen bootfähigen stick tust, ists sinnvoll den vorher zu formatieren. das ist aaber nicht direkt ne neue erkenntnis ;)
<DukePyrolator> ich hab den vorher formatiert, aber danach einfach noch den backup-ordner rüberkopiert, damit ich es dann später nicht mehr machen muss.
<k1l> DukePyrolator: er installiert das system vom stick auf den rechner. wenn das angepasst ist ist auch das auf dem rechner angepasst
<redkiwi> DukePyrolator: Gut zu Wissen, thx!
<DukePyrolator> (ich hatte ein /backup/home/  auf dem stick)
<LetoThe2nd> DukePyrolator: ich notier mir das mal mental als "unfreiwilliger bumerangeffekt" :)
<cperrin88> Da der mythbuntu channel ziemlich still sit frage ich mal hier
<cperrin88> ich suche nach einer DVB-S2 karte für ubuntu
<k1l> cperrin88: :/
<cperrin88> am besten mit HD support
<cperrin88> k1l: was los?
<k1l> cperrin88: crossposting ist nicht so gern gesehen.
<k1l> !hcl
<kubine> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<cperrin88> k1l: was soll ich sonst machen? Außerdem ist die frage nicht ganz nur MythBuntu spezifisch ;)
<k1l> schau in die meldung vom bot
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich habe mir eine Canon PowerShot SX200 IS ausgeliehen. Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht runterziehen. Folgende Fehlermeldung und Ausgabe erscheint: http://pastebin.com/CsQwrxm3 . Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Vielen Dank
<cperrin88> k1l: ich habe gesehen
<k1l> oliver1: hast du rhythmbox an(oder nen anderen musik player)?
<oliver1> k1l: ich habe gerade rhytmbox laufen
<oliver1> der greift auf eine lokale HDD zu
<k1l> mach das mal aus
<oliver1> mom
<oliver1> ok, ich versuch noch einmal die Cam zu starten
<k1l> die unterstützung für mobile musik player ist da etwas sehr grobmotorisch und blockiert die kamera, weil es die für nen player hält
<k1l> das kannst du auch komplett unter plugins: mtp  deaktivieren im rhythmbox
<oliver1> Ich fasse es nicht! Shotwell konnte gestartet werden und er lädt die Bilder nun runter...
<oliver1> sehr cool! Herzlichten Dank für Deine Hilfe!
<oliver1> Wäre es sinnvoll wenn ich im Forum dazu einen Vermerk mache?
<k1l> ist nen bekannter bug bei rhythmbox
<k1l> sollte da auch schon threads zu geben
<oliver1> ok. Ich danke Dir für Deine Hilfe!
<geri> hi, wie sag ich beim bauen des kernels bei make menuconfig das er nur den usb treiber im kernel bauen soll und mir ein .ko erstellen soll das ich dann mit modprobe laden kann??
<scogit> nabend kann mir jemand sagen wie ich heraus finden kann welche gtk-engine ein theme braucht?
<bekks> geri: Der ist bei Ubuntu bereits als Modul gebaut.
<k1l> scogit: frag den themer
<geri> bekks, was meinst du...ich will den treiber ja patchen und ein .ko file erstellt haben!?
<bekks> geri: Kannst Du uns mal ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a zeigen bitte?
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: war gestern schon hier, lass mir bitte das ticket.
<bekks> geri: Und wenn Du die Kernelconfig nicht veränderst, wird das Ding als Modul gebaut.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: k.
<dadrc> scogit, ansonsten steht es in der gtkrc drin. Such da mal nach "engine"
<geri> bekks, http://openpaste.org/B52f8862
<LetoThe2nd> geri: so läuft das nicht mit "kernel compilieren". man kompiliert bestehende module des kernels nicht einzeln. entweder du ziehst den code raus, schreibst ein neues makefile und baust es wie gestern im link erwähnt, oder du baust den ganzen kernel neu.
<geri> den ganzen kernel neu bauen will ich nicht :D
<bekks> geri: 500 - server error.
<geri> sollte klappen
<bekks> geri: Den wirst du aber neubauen müssen.
 * ppq drückt auf bekks' F5 taste
<LetoThe2nd> geri: was du willst oder nicht wird aber technische gegebenheiten nicht ändern.
<geri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624 .... ich müsste doch nur dafür ein makefile schreiben...so wie hier?
<LetoThe2nd> geri: ich würde dich ohnehin bitten, das thema langsam nach #ubuntu-kernel zu verlagern, wenn du glaubst es weiter verfolgen zu müssen. entweder die helfen dir da (gut) oder sie tuns nicht (weil wasauchimmer) dann, wir auch nicht - die haben schlicht mehr ahnung und urteilsvermögen als wir hier.
<geri> ok
<mg42> Hallo
<_pingu> was nimmt man den unter kubuntu 10.04 für icq?
<magentar> konversation
<magentar> ah icq
<magentar> sorry, kopete?
<k1l> _pingu: nen client der das kann
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger
<soc1> hi
<mg42> kleine Frage am Rande, ich will den Prozeß xfce inklusive seiner Abhängigkeiten killen, also den kompletten xserver "killall xfce4"???
<soc1> hi
<k1l> mg42: das klingt schon wieder nach gemurkse
<soc1> ist es irgendwie möglich touch rekursiv über verzeichnisse laufen zu lassen?
<_pingu> danke
<k1l> mg42: welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<rumpe1> soc1, ja. Im Zweifelsfall bietet sich immer "find" mit -exec an.
<mg42> xu 11.10
<mg42> Soviel Aufwand, um xfce zurückzusetzen : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xfce-zuruecksetzen/#post-567480, warum wird das nicht einfach in den Optionen integriert?
<mg42> und schon wieder verpfuscht... :( X-Server startet nicht
<k1l> mg42: warum verbastelt man sein xfce?
<k1l> mg42: starte es über lightdm und dann schaust du in der .xsession-errors
<mg42> hab ausversehen bei der standardtaskleiste was vermurkst, alle elemente sind auf die Linke Seite gequetscht
<mg42> und keine einfache Möglichkeit es auf Standardeinstellungen zurückzusetzen
<mg42> Ubuntu startet ganz normal, aber der xserver wird nicht gestartet
<mg42> Ich hasse notebooks, keine richtige resettaste, jedesmal den akku rausnehmen kopf -> wand
<k1l> was heisst denn "ubuntu startet ganz normal" aber der xserver nicht?
<bekks> mg42: > 3s auf dein Einschaltknopf drücken. Aus.
<k1l> vor allem mal besser magic sysreq nutzen und nicht immer hart ausschalten m(
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<mg42> funktioniert wieder oOOOOoo
<mg42> tja, das kommt halt vor, aber ich werds mir für die Zukunft merken
<k1l> deine hardware und software wird es dir danken
<mg42> hoffentlich, gibt es eine Möglichkeit xfce dahingehend anzupassen, dass man den platz von leiste 1 und 2 tauscht?
<dadrc> oben und unten, meinst du?
<jokrebel> mg42: Fang doch mal vorne an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/einsteiger
<mg42> genau, diese Programmpopupleiste nach oben und die tastleiste nach unten
<dadrc> Die Position der Leisten kannst du in den Einstellungen der jeweiligen Liste ändern... oder einfach die Plugins austauschen
<lordi> hallo
<lordi> ich hab mal ne frage. wenn ich empathy starte, und später beende, bin ich komischerweise in icq immer noch online
<lordi> wie kann ich das ausstellen?
<mg42> wirst du bei anderen online angezeigt?
<lordi> ja
<lordi> das hat mit dem "programm" rechts oben in der leiste zu tun, vermute ich
<kooldavi> lordi: benutzt du gnome 3?
<k1l> lordi: programm geschlossen ist nicht prgramm beendet
<lordi> kooldavi, ja ich denke
<k1l> lordi: du hast nur das fenster weggemacht
<lordi> und wie beende ich es ganz?
<lordi> ich meine, es ist auch in keiner leiste mehr vorhanden
<lordi> habs auch schon gekillt mit dieser systemüberwachung
<lordi> trotzdem kamen novh bachrichten an... halt in diesem anderen layout
<kooldavi> lordi: du kannst dich oben rechts, wenn du auf deinen namen drückst zumindest abmelden. also "Verfügbar" auf "Nicht Verfügbar" setzen
<mg42> ist da noch ein anderer messender?
<kooldavi> empathy ist in gnome 3 integriert
<lordi> kooldavi, ah okay, das ist dann sowas wie offline, ich dachte das ist dann so eine art away oder DND modus
<mg42> DND?
<lordi> do-not-disturb
<lordi> kooldavi, das heißt, auch wenn ich meinen pc frisch hochfahre, bin ich mit icq verbunden?
<lordi> zumindest steht da gerade "verfügbar"
<kooldavi> ja, soweit ich weiß
<lordi> das ist ja bescheuert. 
<mg42> geh doch in die einstellungen von empathy wenns sowas wie automatisch verbinden oder so ähnlich
<mg42> gibt, oder lösch dein profil und nehm einen anderen (multi) instant messenger
<lordi> ja... ich denk das mach ich ,falls das klappt.. ist ja schließlich in gnome integriert
<kooldavi> lordi: nur empathy ist in gnome integriert
<lordi> ja, kann ich das dann überhaupt von der platte schmeißen?
<kooldavi> das weiß ich nicht :)
<mg42> wenn du dein protokoll kontendaten löschst kann da nichts mehr unbeabsichtigt verfügbar angezeigt werden.
<mg42> nimm dann einfach einen anderen,  über dem USC kannst du dir ja einen raussuchen der deinen Protokollen entspricht
<lordi> ja ok. ich shcau grad mal
<k1l> das kann man sicher einstellen, lordi 
<k1l> geh einfach mal die systemeinstellungen und die programmeinstellungen durch
<lordi> so ich hab empathy deinstalliert. was würdet ihr mir für icq empfehlen?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger
<mg42> sim-im
<mg42> beherrscht auch andere
<k1l> lordi: und nochmal. man kann das in empathy auch einstellen. 
<lordi> jetzt hat's schon nen schlechten ruf bei mir... :-P
<lordi> also danke, ich hoffe, es klappt jetzt wie gewünscht
<lordi> tschüss
<mg42_2> ist das toll, ich kann den firefox obs noch über eingabeaufforderung starten, weil sonst die Meldung kommt Programm wird ausgeführt, obwohl kein derartiger Prozess ausgeführt wird.
<dadrc> braucht meistens 3-5 Sekunden nach dem Beenden, bis man den wieder anmachen kann
<mg42_2> dasselbe hatte ich unter win, damals streikte thunderbird und firefox wg. unterbau XUL-Runner
<dadrc> Lange genug gewartet?
<mg42_2> ja
<dadrc> ps aux | grep -i firefox auch kein Ergebnis?
<bekks> Die Meldung erscheint immer dann, wenn noch ein lockfile im Firefoxprofile liegt.
<mg42_2_> in der Shell wird folgendes angezeigt : (npviewer.bin:2288): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so: falsche ELF-Klasse: ELFCLASS64
<ppq> klingt nach flash
<bekks> mg42_2_: Dann hast Du da einen Mischmasch aus 32bit und 64bit. zB 32bit firefox und 64bit flash.
<dadrc> Klingt nach 32-Bit-Flashplayer in 64-Bit-System
<mg42_2_> habe deswegen neugestartet, nach einloggen ff aufgerufen selbes Problem
<bekks> mg42_2_: Neustarten löscht das lockfile nicht.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, geguckt ob es ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profil>/lock gibt?
<mg42_2_> gut, dann werde ich wohl den 
<mg42> ff neuinstallieren müssen, purgen
<LupusE> hi
<bekks> Nein.-
<bekks> mg42_2_: Auch DAS wird das Lockfile in DEINEM Firefoxprofile nicht beseitigen.
<mg42> Ach, jetzt verstehe ich, ich habe nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht, als beim ersten Start von FF die Frage nach Profilen etc. kam, dann habe ich einfach eine Profildatei aus Win genommen, komischerweise hat es nicht die dort vorhandenen Einstellungen inklusive der Lesezeichen übernommen... 
<mg42> daher doch ff deinstallieren
<bekks> NEIN.
<bekks> Lockfile löschen, fertig.
<mg42> was dann? about:config
<bekks> Die Firefoxprofiles in deinem Home fasst auch ein purge nicht an.
<mg42> diese dann auch löschen
<bekks> Du brauchst weder neuzuinstallieren noch sonstwas.
<bekks> Du musst NUR das lockfile löschen.
<mg42> wo befindet sich das /home/*?*
<bekks> http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/how-to-fix-firefox-is-already-running-error/ -- step 2 lesen.
<mg42> wo ist das ~/.mozilla/ 
<bekks> ~ ist dein /home - zb /home/mg42
<mg42> :klatsch:
<mg42> finde keine .parent.lock Datei
<bekks> wie suchst Du sie denn?
<k1l> auch nicht mit punkt dazwischen
<k1l> mg42: jetzt nimm dir mal 2 min. zeit und mach es ordentlich. mit deinem schnell schnell fährst du ja dauern gegen die wand. und mit immer neuinstallieren bist du irgendwann deutlich im mehraufwand
<mg42> ja
<hdp> Bitte genau lesen: "you’ll need to remove two files “lock” and “.parentlock”". 
<mg42> soweit war ich auch schon, nur der tricky shell user bin ich leider nicht, aber trotzdem, konnte keine derartige datei finden
<bekks> Wie hast Du die Dateien gesucht?
<mg42> locate ***
<ExPress> mg42 ich weiss auch noch gut wie ich angefangen habe und ich unterstreiche da nur k1l  
<k1l> warum denn shell? das geht doch auch einfach per filebrwoser
<bekks> locate nützt da gar nichts.
<bekks> find . | grep lock in deinem Firefoxprofileordner ausführen.
<hdp> Wozu eigentlich? Der Pfad ist exakt beschrieben.
<k1l> ja. und die dateien befinden sich auch da. habs grade nochmal bei nem oneiric gecheckt
<kooldavi> bekks: wieso nützt denn locate nichts? die .parentlock datei lässt sich so aber einfach finden
<bekks> kooldavi: Aber NUR, wenn locate sie indexieren konnte.
<bekks> Wenn der Indexlauf die Datei noch gar nicht gesehen hat, wird locate auch nichts anzeigen.
<mg42> hmm okay, ./.mozilla/firefox/d3ldz9bw.default/parentlock
<k1l> nee, .parentlock
<bekks> Und ist d3ldz9bw.default dein einziges Profil?
<kooldavi> bekks: achso. okay
<k1l> naja. lösungsweg ist klar und funktioniert. der rest liegt jetzt an mg42 ob er sich zusammenreisst oder nicht
<mg42> hat funktioniert
<mfg42> Habs noch nicht ausprobiert, aber sind die Logindaten für ubuntuusers.de auch auch den irc channel hier anwendbar?
<bekks> Nein.
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<bekks> Zumal Du hier offensichtlich ohne Zugangsdaten drin bist :)
<guntbert> mfg42: wie stellst du dir das vor?
<mfg42> hab mich verschaut.
<mfg42> nix für ungut
<ExPress> hat einer mal compiz aufen eeePC 1000h  getestet ? 
<bekks> ExPress: Bestimmt. Aber was willst Du wirklich wissen?
<ExPress> ist es zu gebauchen als so einigermaßen stabil 
<ExPress> so ganz  ohne ne richtigen grafka  und den schwachen atom 
<DukePyrolator> alle gehen sie jetz schlafen
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Ist noch jemand da? ;-)
<sash_> oliver1: Frag einfach. Vielleicht kennt jemand ne Antwort und ist noch wach.
<oliver1> ok
<oliver1> ich habe eine Datei mit der Endung *.tar.bz2 runtergeladen und will diese Programm nun installieren. Wie kann ich das tun?
<rumpe1> oliver1, entpacken, installationsanleitung lesen
<LetoThe2nd> oliver1: entpacken, enthaltene doku lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> oliver1: wenn keine drin ist oder du damit überfordert bist: wenn dich an den der das zeug verteilt.
<LetoThe2nd> next ticket!
<rumpe1> \o/
<sash_> oliver1: Das Konzept der Paketverwaltung ist dir aber bekannt? Du lädtst nicht einfach runter und willst manuell installieren, sondern es geht schon um ein bestimmtes Programm, das in den Ubuntu-Repos nicht enthalten ist?
<oliver1> sash_: ja genau. Ich habe EVE-Online installiert und dazu gibt es ein Tool welches ich noch installieren will.
<oliver1> Es gibt dafür kein Paket
<oliver1> deshalb bat ich um Hilfe
<sash_> oliver1: Dann das, was LetoThe2nd und rumpe1 sagten. 
<oliver1> ok, ich danke für die Hilfe
<Nfisher> nabend.. gibt es die Möglichkeit über Terminal zu chatten ohne einen Port im router forwarden zu müssen (über WAN)
<bekks> Ja.
<Nfisher> ok wie?
<bekks> irssi benutzen.
<Nfisher> jo p2p mein ich
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<Nfisher> direktverbindung
<apollo13> irgendwie hast du p2p nicht ganz verstanden
<Nfisher> naja PCtoPC halt
<apollo13> ne direkte verbindung braucht ne direkte verbindung, ohne nen weg durch (sprich offene ports auf einer seite) geht nix
<Nfisher> k
<Nfisher> das wollt ihc wissen
<apollo13> aber es reicht natürlich wenn eine seite die ports offen hat
<Nfisher> bin kein IT Fachmann, sory
<Nfisher> ja?
<Nfisher> oh und wie das?
<Nfisher> netcat?
<apollo13> Nfisher: sry da fehlt irgendwie der ubuntu context für nen ubuntu support channel ;)
<Nfisher> -.-
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-18
<de_wwWolf> Nabend ... Noch wer online um diese Zeit?
<beaver74> leg los, de_wwWolf ;)
<de_wwWolf> :-) 
<de_wwWolf> würde gern auf meinem Ubuntu 10.10  nen Kernel 32 oder 3.3 laufen lassen
<de_wwWolf> unterstützt der die Hardware NF4 und AMD 3200+???
<de_wwWolf> finde Irgendwie nix bei Gockel
<beaver74> de_wwWolf, die Hardware wird schon lange, auch unter älteren Kernel unterstuetzt.. auf 10.10 einen 3.x Kernel laufen zu assen, ist nicht einfach, wenn nicht gar unmoeglich.. und, es wird hier dazu kein Support gegeben, es ist up-to-you, das zu erledigen
<de_wwWolf> schaade
<de_wwWolf> unter Ubuntu 11 oder 12 würde es also gehen
<koegs> de_wwWolf: warum willst du unbedingt nen aktuellen kernel laufen lassen?
<beaver74> de_wwWolf, unter 11.10 ist der Kernel 3.0 default
<de_wwWolf> soll deutlich schneller sein als der 2er
<koegs> de_wwWolf: das mag unter ganz bestimmten bedingungen vielleicht stimmen, aber du wirst absolut nix davon merken
<de_wwWolf> und da ich mir NOCH nicht neue Hardware kaufen will muss ich andere Wege beschreiten ;-) 
<dadrc> Für 10.04 kriegst du Backportkernel, wenn du also eine ältere Ubuntuversion mit neuem Kernel willst, wäre das wohl die beste Vorgehensweise.
<de_wwWolf> sicher??? Meine HDD sind schon Neu und auch meine GraKa
<de_wwWolf> aaaja ....
<dadrc> Für 10.04 gibt es einen 3.0-Kernel zumindest halbwegs offiziell
<koegs> der aufwand lohnt einfach nicht, warte halt bis zur 12.04 und installier dann mit dem dann aktuellen ubuntu-kernel
<de_wwWolf> :-) dachte auch sowas ähnliches neulich gelesen zuhaben
<de_wwWolf> :-)
<de_wwWolf> mhhh ... wenn ihr meint dass es so besser ist ... will mir auch ungern mein System zerschießen
<de_wwWolf> und sei es "nur" das Ubuntu
<x3oo> jo
<de_wwWolf> schöne träume bybyte
<beaver74> :) auch so, danke
<x3oo> nutzt hier irgendjemand einen ncurses web-browser regelmäßig?
<pog> bewaehrt sich unison zur zweiseitigen Synchronisierung? Alternativen? 
<ppq> ubuntu one, dropbox, rsync, sshfs, cifs, ftpfs, ...
<ppq> webdav ;p
<ppq> ich nutze dropbox, ist am komfortabelsten, der ubuntu-one-client für windows ist nicht so das gelbe vom ei
<pog> ein vernueftiger Cloud-Space waere schon nicht schlecht. dropbox hab ich halt nur 2GB.
<ppq> kannst dir ja mehrere dopbox accounts machen und parallel nutzen. unter linux geht das
<ppq> durch anpassen der $HOME env variable
<ppq> musst mal nach gurgeln.
<ppq> muss auch schon wieder weg ;) *wink*
<pog> ah, so. Ich brauch an fuer sich nicht extrem viel Platz, aber ich hab halt gern alles von ueberall verfuegbar.
<pog> o.k. tschuess und danke.
<pog> ein rsync-Script das auf beide Seiten synct, ist vielleicht sicherer als ein Unison mit unterschiedlichen Versionen auf unterschiedliche Rechner. 
<pog> auch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob unison weiterentwickelt wird.
<pog> es gibt ja viele Tools, die in einem Verzeichnis ein hiddenfile haben, wie cvs udn bzr. Gibt nicht ein Tool, wo es auf dieser Basis moeglich ist, Dateien zu beschreiben?
<pog> ich  suche nach einer einfachen Moeglichkeit *lokal und portabel* die Dateien etwas zu dokumentieren
<pog> ist ein Bug in 10.04 pkto abspeichern von Dokumenten in neuen Ordnern? Ich hab aus Open Office einen neuen Ordner erstellt, und wollte was speichern und ich bekam eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht existiert...
<pog> oder sind "underlines"  problematisch in Dateinamen (dachte immer, das sein ein sicheres Ascii- Zeichen)
<Check> guten tag zusammen,mir raucht der schädel. könnte mir bitte jemand helfen eine route in meinem ubuntu server einzurichten?
<pog> na, Opoen 
<pog> open office hat offenbar probs mit dem Underline.
<pog> Check: normalerweise wird die Router ja durch dhcpclient schnittstellenname ja selbst korrekt eingerichtet, was brauchst Du denn?
<MarkusH> pog schau dir mal owncloud an
<Check> http://pastebin.com/tAxmiDKN das sind meine routen
<pog> super, werde ich mir sehr gerne anschauen, MarkusH
<Check> 192.168.100.0     10.0.0.1               255.255.255.0   UG     0      0        0 tap0
<Check> das soll da zu,komm nicht drauf
<MarkusH> Check: man route
<Check> versuche aus einem vpnclient netz,einen client über die vpn verbindung zum vpn server zu routen.
<pog> in so speziellen Dingen kenne ich mich leider zu wenig aus, Check
<Check> trotzdem danke
<MarkusH> route add -net 192.168.100.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.0.0.1 dev tap0
<MarkusH> oder sowas in der richtung
<MarkusH> steht aber in den manpages, Check ;)
<Check> ja dachte ich auch,nur sagt er dann das die schon da wäre.was ich leider nicht so seh.
<MarkusH> was sagt route -n
<pog> fuer eine normale Route verwendeete ich :route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
<pog> route add default gw 192.168.1.1 
<Check> route -n sagt das sie da ist
<Check> finde meinen denk fehler nicht
<pog> ich denke mir man muss route und gateway angeben.
<Check> wenn sie da ist wieso router der ubuntu vpn client die anfrage des clients nicht durch den tunnel 
<Check> :(
<pog> o.k. ich hab's immer in zwei befehlen gemacht.
<MarkusH> Check: lass mal die ausgabe sehen
<MarkusH> von route -n
<Check> ping vom vpn server zum client und anders rum auf die locale ip geht,in dem client ohne vpn ist der gw der vpn client,aber der ping geht net.komisch
<Check> http://pastebin.com/Yu5zU8cm
<Check> das ist der client
<Check> http://pastebin.com/rqT5qDKN
<Check> das der server
<MarkusH> was sagt ifconfig -a
<Check> http://pastebin.com/gmeFcbxx client
<Check> http://pastebin.com/Phribs1v server
<MarkusH> Check: der kann nicht auf die .100.0 zugreifen, weil du kein interface dafür hast
<MarkusH> du hast kein interface mit 192.168.100/24
<Check> wieso interface ist tap0
<MarkusH> ja, aber tap0 hat 10.0.0/24
<Check> http://pastebin.com/FYKQWmxc client
<Check> mein der ping geht ja auch,nur nicht von dem client ohne vpn
<MarkusH> d.h., alle anfragen an 10.0.0.X gehen via 0.0.0.0 und dann über 192.168.1.254 raus
<Check> komm gerade net mit
<MarkusH> wenn ich mich grade nicht irre
<Check> wie könnte ich das ändern?
<Check> versuchen wir mal ob es das ist 
<MarkusH> du hast 2 interfaces, lo mal weggelassen
<Check> stimmt
<MarkusH> die route
<MarkusH> 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 tap0
<MarkusH> muss via 10.0.0.1 gehen
<Check> stimmt
<MarkusH> udn nicht über 0.0.0.0
<Check> richtig 
<Check> wie ändere ich das?
<MarkusH> route add und dann ähnlich wie oben schonmal geschrieben
<MarkusH> route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.0.0.1 dev tap0
<MarkusH> wenn er dir jetzt sagt, dass die route nicht hinzugefügt werden kann, dann musst du die existierende löschen
<MarkusH> wobei, warte mal
<Check> konnte er hinzu fürgen aber jetzt stimmt was nicht mehr
<MarkusH> sry, ich hab mich verguckt: du muss 192.168.1.0 via 10.0.0.1 routen
<MarkusH> und 10.0.0.0 via 0.0.0.0
<Check> wie ne die 192.168.100.0 via 10.0.0.1
<MarkusH> ?
<Check> http://pastebin.com/NRFDDzrS so denke ich
<MarkusH> ja
<Check> dann gehen auch die pings vom vpn client und server
<Check> aber nicht von dem client ohne vpn trotz gw auf den vpn client
<MarkusH> hä? dann kapier ich dein Problem gerade nicht.
<MarkusH> welche ip pingst du?
<Check> versteh nicht wieso der vpn client den ping,des client ohne vpn der den gw 192.168.1.200,die locale ip des vpn client nicht benutzt um auf den server zu komme
<Check> versteht man das?
<Check> client (ohne) 192.168.1.131 gw 192.168.1.200---> vpn client local 192.168.1.200 tap0 10.0.0.3 --> server 192.168.100.210 tap0 10.0.0.1
<Check> vpn client und server sind ok,nur der client bekommt keine ping
<MarkusH> hast du das vllt. in VPN deaktiviert?
<MarkusH> da kannst du so einige Dinge was die Client-Server/Client-Client Kommunikation angeht einstellen
<Check> schon nur betrift das die geräte die vpn haben,und bei denen ist doch alles ok.
<Check> ich denke das der vpn client nicht als router arbeitet
<Check> werde heute abend noch mal schauen,komm zur zeit nicht drauf,zu viel gedanke die müll ergeben. trotzdem danke :D
<MarkusH> bitte
<pog> wie komme ich an die Energie-INformation ran, wenn ich auf dem Panel kein Icon sehe? In der Energieverwaltung komme ich offenbar nicht an die Laufzeitinfo.
<k1l_> pog: welches ubuntu genau?
<pog> 10.04
<pog> ich hab den Panel vertikal, kann sein, dass ich deswegen das icon nicht sehe.
<k1l_> gnome2?
<pog> gute Frage, wie sehe ich das?
<k1l_> ja, wenn überläuft ist voll. 
<k1l_> hast du das so voll, das du nichtmal nen tray hast?
<sash_> Laufzeitinfo steht nicht einfach so irgendwo. Du kannst bei 10.04 wahrscheinlich noch dieses Skript verwenden: http://fpaste.org/W21K/ . Ansonsten powertop.
<pog> kann man die Bezeichnungen fuer Anwendung und orte etwas verkleinern, resp. Abkuerzug verwenden?
<pog> danke sash, werd's mal ausprobieren.
<k1l_> pog: du kannst das auf ein symbol zusammenfassen. aber wie bekommt man denn das panel so voll, dass das tray rausfliegt o_O
<MarkusH> das frage ich mich auch gerade :D
<pog> ich hab das Gefuehl, ich hab probs mit dem Strom-Adapter
<pog> es ist ein laempchen nicht an, wo ich meinte, es sei die Stromversorgung, hab bis anhin nie dran gedacht, rauszufinden, fuer was alle Laempchen sind.
<pog> ich werde das panel mal oben plazieren...
<pog> na, ja, sagt, "fully charged". 
<pog> sash_: ich hab Dein Script im ueberigen ausprobiert, kam irgendwie auf ein Fehler bei mir, ober als ich den Panel oben plazierte, kam ich auf das Lade-Icon.
<sash_> pog: Ja, es gab auch noch ne Version, die /proc nutzt, die hab ich aber nicht mehr, deswegen hatte ich das auf /sys umgeschrieben und das funktioniert mittlerweile auch nicht mehr :(
<sash_> Dann ist 10.04 wahrscheinlich noch so alt, dass man die /proc-Version brauchte.
<sash_> Und natürlich hab ich das umgeschrieben, weil es mit /proc nicht mehr ging und nicht, weil ich das nicht mehr habe.
<pog> (man lernt das System immer am besten kennen, wenn probleme auftauchen :-)
<incognito> hi
 * m0e42 is back (gone 00:19:46)
 * m0e42 is away: AFK...read it later!
<apollo13> m0e42: schalt die away message bitte ab
<pymob> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Verfügbarkeitsstati im indicator-messages zu entfernen? (unity 11.10)
<dadrc> pymob, du kannst den Indicator komplett entfernen, ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, wie das ohne Ändern des Quellcodes gehen sollte.
<pymob> Ja, das habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber den iindicator-messages als solches möcht ich schon gerne behalten
<dadrc> Dann gibt es leider keine einfache Lösung dafür
<pymob> Schade.
<pymob> Nächstwes Problem: mein Frontpanel vom Gehäuse Sharkoon T9 Value wird nicht erkannt, unter 10..04 allerdings schon. Stecke ich einen USB Stick dran, wird dieser allerdings unter lsusb aufgelistet, mehr aber auch nciht
<ZeroMC> pymob: Plural von Status ist uebrigens Status. (Sorry, aber da wurde ich in der Exfirma geschaedigt und seitdem rollen sich mir die Fussnaegel auf, wenn ich das lese/hoere)
<pymob> Danke für die Info, dachte das wäre richtig, weil ich Latein hatte und da der maskuline Plural -i ist, aber gut. :)
<dadrc> pymob, wenn er unter lsusb steht, ist das schon mal ein gutes Zeichen, sollte man dann hinkriegen.
<ZeroMC> pymob: nee, da kannst du gerne nochmal nachsehen. Da gab es damals bei mir riesige Diskussionen von jemandem der sich mit Latein gebruestet hat und dann war er gefrustet als er nachgesehen hat. *g* aber okay, das ist ot und ausserdem muss ich mal zu mittag essen.
<dadrc> Pack mal die entsprechenden Zeilen aus lsusb und dmesg in 'nen Pastebin
<pymob> Mach ich.
<pymob> Das ist aber ganz schön viel, was dmesg ausgibt, was davon kann ich denn rausschmeißen?
<dadrc> Naja, eigentlich fast alles
<dadrc> Mich interessiert gerade nur der Teil, der mit dem Anstecken zusammenhängt
<pymob> Zudem geht die Ausgabe von dmesg weit über das Terminalfenster hinaus, sodass ich gar nicht mehr zu meiner Eingabe von "dmesg" hochscrollen kann.
<k1l_> pymob: pastebinit /var/log/dmesg
<dadrc> pymob, alternativ: inst... was k1l sagt.
<k1l_> pastebinit ggf noch installieren
<pymob> mit dem pastebinit loggt der nur bis [19.657116], obwohl ich eigentlich schon bei [4442.208125] bin....
<k1l_> ja unendlich können die auch nicht hau den link mal hier rein. 
<pymob> http://pastebin.com/X4w9U5Sj
<k1l_> da muss schon echt ne menge schief laufen, wenn der so viel loggt.  aber du kannst auch mit "tail -n 100 /var/log/dmesg |pastebinit" mal die letzten 100 nopasten lassen
<pymob> Entschuldigt, lsusb bezeichnet den Stick als: "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0204:6025 Chipsbank Microelectronics Co., Ltd CBM2080 Flash drive controller "
<k1l_> pymob: also in dem log da wird doch sdc1 zugewiesen
<pymob> Oh, ja das ist jetzt neu!
<k1l_> aber die frontpanel sind meist sehr sehr sehr schlecht verkabelt. wenn da was nicht funktioniert würde ich in 99% der fälle die hardware verantwortlich machen
<pymob> Dann schau ich jetzt nur noch, ob der Auidiooutput auch funktionert...
<pymob> Das ist doch echt komisch
<pymob> Der berühmte Vorführeffekt. Nagut, DANKESCHÖN trotzdem! :)
<Gruenkohl> Ich vermisse in den Webbrowsern Opera und Chromium einen Button, der mich auf die Startseite zurückführt. Bin ich nur zu dumm, ihn zu finden, oder gibt es ihn wirklich nicht?
<PopeJob> bei chromium einstellungen --> toolbar --> show home button
<Gruenkohl> danke PopeJob , bei chromium damit gelöst. Ich suche jetzt entsprechend bei Opera.
<pymob> Bei opera müsste es so gehen: Rechtsklick in Symbolleiste -> Anpassen -> Erscheinungsbild -> Schaltflächen -> Browser -> Startseite
<pymob> (habs aus http://opera-info.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=28216)
<fif0> ich will die config meines programmes mit gsettings erledigen. Es ist kein Problem, dass der dbus daemon die Werte bereitstellt, wenn ich die xml datei in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas tu und anschliessend mit glib-compile compiliere. Wenn ich die xml datei in ~/.local/share/glib-2.0/schemas ablegen und anschliessend compiliere, dann beachtet der dbus daemon diese Werte nicht. Wie kann ich die Werte als nicht root dem dbus daemon bekannt machen?
<Gruenkohl> danke pymob; die Änderung hat geklappt. 
<pymob> Freut mich!
<pymob> Problem: wenn ich hinten am MB lautsprecher angeschlossen habe, Musik abspiele und an der Front die Kopfhörer anschließe, springt der Output ständig hin und her, so dass das Musikhören kein Genuss ist. 
<LetoThe2nd> was war nochmal das neue, empfohlene äquivalent zu backticks in der bash?
<joschi> $()
<joschi> für ältere werte von "neu" ;)
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: thx :P
<madm1ke> hi, is there a way to query what packages a ppa/ressource provides?
<madm1ke> ups
<LetoThe2nd> madm1ke: synaptic kanns definitiv. ergo: es geht bestimmt auch auf der CLI aber ich weiss nicht wie.
<koegs> alternativ: bei launchpad auf der webseite gucken
<ppq>  /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Packages
<jokrebel> !german
<geser> oder die Python LP-API nutzen
<madm1ke> ah, danke
<produnis> ahoi liebe supporter, habe folgende blöde frage:  ein Ordner kann immer nur einem benutzer:GRUPPE gehören, daher ist es nicht möglich, bei einen Ordner leserechte für mehrere gruppen (zB audio, mythtv und cdrom) zu setzen, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> produnis: nicht mit klassichen unixrechten, genau.
<produnis> oki
<LetoThe2nd> produnis: mit ACLs sollte das gehen (buttword -> google :P )
<LetoThe2nd> s/buttword/buzzword/
<produnis> d.h., wenn ich einen ordner hab, der gehört mir:   produnis:produnis, und ich möchte, dass die gruppe mythtv da lesen/schreiben darf, dann muss ich erst ein chown produnis:mythtv ausführen?!
<produnis> und dann chmod g+rw
<LetoThe2nd> produnis: ist eine möglichkeit, ja.
<produnis> oki
<produnis> dann hab ichs geschnallt
<produnis> :;)
<binameusl_> Hallo Leute, ich suche einen Computer-Händler im Raum Coburg - benötige dual-boot win/Ubuntu-PC
<binameusl_> könnt Ihr da jemand empfehlen?
<binameusl_> falscher channel, sorry
<binameusl_> wieso geht der #ubuntu-de-offtopic nicht auv?
<ppq> binameusl_: /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<jokrebel> binameusl_: Sollte schon, außer Du bist dort gebannt.
<binameusl_> geht jetzt - weiss auch nicht, was das war - sorry nochmal
<c_korn> gibt es einen weg, den upload eines programms auf x kb/s zu beschränken?
<dAnjou> c_korn: stichwort traffic shaper ... und ab zu google damit ;)
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<dAnjou> allerdings würd ich zuerst gründlich gucken, ob das programm das nicht selbst kann
<k1l_> c_korn: kommt auch auf die art des uploads an
<pog> kann ich im nautilus/10.04 eine Link auf eine Machine nicht korrigieren? (Hab eine falsche IP-Adresse)
<RedNifre> Es ist richtig gut, dass Bluetooth-Tastaturen jetzt auch am Anmeldebildschirm zur Passworteingabe benutzt werden können, aber komischer weise ist da das Tastaturlayout anders. Kann man da was tun? Also dass die BT-Tastatur immer das gleiche Layout hat, egal ob ich schon angemeldet bin oder nicht, so wie das mit USB-Tastaturen schon der Fall ist?
<c_korn> ich glaube nicht, dass das programm das selbst kann. es handelt sich um den star trek online downloader. warum auch immer, aber er lastet den upload zu 100% aus
<k1l_> pog: mehr infos: mehr antwort
<k1l_> pog: "link"
<k1l_> RedNifre: im anmeldebildschirm greifen noch keine user settings, weil noch kein user geladen ist :)
<RedNifre> Aber warum klappt es dann mit USB-Tastaturen?
<RedNifre> Die haben ja auch schon das korrekte Layout...
<pog> ja es ist ein Shortcut auf eine Maschine, die links erscheint, muss ihn wohl entfernen und wieder neu creiren.
<c_korn> das hört sich vielversprechend an: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-limit-uploaddownload-speeds-and.html
<RedNifre> Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der Anmeldebildschirm immer das Tastaturlayout des zuletzt angemeldeten Nutzers verwendet (komisch, aber in meinem Fall egal, da es mein Privatrechner ist). Bei BT-Tastaturen scheint das aber anders zu sein.
<RedNifre> Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine Einstellung für das zu verwendende Layout am Anmeldebildschirm?
<pog> macht aber immer noch keinen Unterschied, auch mit der korrekten IP-Adresse komme ich noch nicht auf den Win-Rechner. Muss man den genauen Pfad angeben? (Die Freigabe scheint sonst o.k. und auch ist der Firewall nicht oben).
<RedNifre> Auf der Apple-Tastatur hier sind Alt und cmd genau anders herum als man es auf anderen Tastaturen gewohnt ist (Meta und Alt). Kann ich die irgendwie tauschen?
<RedNifre> (Wäre wohl auch sinnvoller, da auf dem Mac ja die cmd-Taste die Funktion der Alt-Taste übernimmt, oder?)
<koegs> RedNifre: Xmodmap
<RedNifre> hah, wollte ich gerade fragen :)
<koegs> wobei ich mir bei den meta-keys nicht sicher bin, kannst du ja testen
<RedNifre> Benutze eh schon eine eigene xmodmap, dann werde ich mal schauen, wie man meta und alt tauscht. Danke! :)
<RedNifre> gnnnh!:/
<k1l_> RedNifre: du bist nicht alleine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil/+bug/853416
<kubine> Launchpad bug 853416 in bluedevil "Bluetooth keyboard not respecting locale setting at login" [Undecided,New] 
<k1l_> (hilft bisher baer leider wenig) häng dich da mal dran, vlt fixt das dann wer
<RedNifre> Danke! Ist nicht so tragisch, weil das Layout genau dem Tastenaufdruck zu entsprechen scheint.
<pog> na, ja, smbcliente 
<k1l_> klick oben trotzdem mal auf affects me :)  dann steigt die warscheinlichkeit auf interesse
<RedNifre> Geduld, ich muss mich erst mal registrieren. :)
<pog> smbclient -L ip-Nr verlangt enter root's password (auch wenn ich das als root aufrufe)
<pog> ich frage mich, ob die Meldung "enter roots pw" vom Windows kommt (Vista), denn ich bin ja schon root.  
<jokrebel> pog: Wieso bist Du root? Und wieso reagierst Du nicht wenn andere etwas zu Dir/Deinem Thema sagen oder fragen?
<pog> sorry war grad an testen
<pog> also nun hab ich smbclient -u user -L //ip-Nr eingegeben und es wird immer nun users passwd verlangt, wo ich dann das pw des vista-users angebe, gemaess ubuntusers sollte das eigenltihc o.k. sein.
<pog> jetzt bin ich kurz weg
<jokrebel> pog: Du solltest dringend versuchen auf die Leute die versuchen mit Dir zu kommunizieren auch einzugehen, sonst seh ich da schwarz :-/
<k1l_> was ist denn mit dem easy way über klick bunti und nautilus (mit gvfs)?
<k1l_> naja, als monolog taugt nen supportchannel eher nicht, vlt sollte es ihm mal jemand sagen
<jokrebel> k1l_: Vielleicht hat er uns ja auch nur alle auf ignore ;-)
<RedNifre> Natürlich, den Twitter-Ansatz auf IRC übertragen, oder wie? :)
<RedNifre> Wie kann ich eigentlich am einfachsten meine xmodmap-datei neu laden? Hatte das schon mal versucht und mir dabei mein Layout zerschossen, weil es die Änderungen auf das bereits veränderte Layout draufgepackt hat. Gibt's was eleganteres als Neustart?
<RedNifre> Ach, ich starte einfach mal neu. Falls ich nicht zurück komme sind alle Probleme gelöst oder ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr anmelden, weil ich mein Passwort nicht mehr eintippen kann ;)
<RedNifre> Macht's gut!
<RedNifre> Mæææh, das ist jetzt đberaus blſd.
<RedNifre> Lacht nicht!
<Lysi> huhu, das Forum ist down. Ein Freund installiert gerade einem anderen 11.10, der Rechner hängt im Moment am Monitor des Freundes. Grafikarte ist geforce 430. Wird er zu Hause Probleme haben wenn der andere Monitor eingesteckt wird?
<RedNifre> Nun gut, meine Umlaute haben sich in Luft aufgeloest. >:|
<sash_> Lysi: Unwahrscheinlich.
<RedNifre> Es ist nicht zufaellig ein Dvorak-Nutzer anwesend, der seine Tastatur um Umlaute erweitert hat und auf seiner Apple-Tastatur cmd und Alt erfolgreich getauscht hat?
<Lysi> sash_: Ok, der Treiber wird nicht schon eine xorg.conf angelegt haben und dann beim anderen Monitor nichts mehr erkennen?
<RedNifre> Okay, ich glaube mir fehlt hier das Verstaendnis fuer xmodmap. Ich meine, wenn ich den A-Umlaut als Drittbelegung auf das A packe und dann die Taste fuer die Drittbelegung (Alt bzw AltGr) mit der Meta-Taste (Windows bzw cmd) tausche geht es nicht mehr... leuchtet auch so grob ein... kann ich da irgend etwas machen?
<RedNifre> Habe den Alt-cmd-Tausch ans Ende der xmodmap geschrieben, wuerde es einen Unterschied machen, es an den Anfang zu schreiben?
<sash_> Lysi: Es ist unwahrscheinlich. Ausschließen will ich das nicht.
<becksta> aloa
<becksta> versuche mich gerade an der rettung meiner zerstörten raid-1 pladde....
<becksta> kennt sich jemand mit testdisk aus?
<Bastihase> was ist an testdisk so schwer ?
<becksta> platte war als ext4 in einem raid-1 verbund drin... leider hat sich die partitionstabelle verabschiedet.... gerade suche ich mit testdisk nach einem ext4 superblock, damit ich da noch was retten kann....
<becksta> sagen wir so: ich bin mir nicht sicher, was ich da tue :)
<becksta> trotzdem hätte ich meine daten gerne wieder....  hab schon mit gparted eine daterettung versucht.. die hat zwar 12h gedauert, aber keinen erfolg gehabt
<becksta> könnte ich mit testdisk auch ein image der partition anlegen lassen? wie komme ich dann an die daten der "image.dd" ??? erscheint mir ggf. auch zielführend, oder?
<Lysi> sash_: Danke. Wir werden es schon hinkriegen.:)
<ThreeM> wenn nur die partitionstabelle hinüber is sollte testdisk die komplette partition wiederherstellen können
<becksta> @threeM: wie denn genau? 
<ThreeM> testdisk starten und dann den menüs folgen :)
<ThreeM> finds relativ intuitiv
<becksta> hm.... ich um ehrlich zu sein nicht.... ich kann entweder ein image erstellen.... oder...??  sonst finde ich da nichts, was ich intuitiv recovern könnte
<becksta> "change tape" auf "ms-data" und dann "ext4" + suche nach superblock.... meinst du das?
<ThreeM> was fürn dateisystem warn das?
<ThreeM> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Schritt_für_Schritt_Wiederherstellungsbeispiel
<ThreeM> da stehts
<becksta> merci
<ThreeM> np
<becksta> war ein ext4 innerhalb eines raid1
<ThreeM> hoe?
<becksta> mal schauen, ob ich damit klarkomme.... es geht um alles.... :)
<ThreeM> beide hdds hinne?
<becksta> nicht hinne... aber "kaputtgemacht"  (von mir selbst) krieg den raid nicht mehr zusammen... und keine der platten lässt sich noch mounten
<becksta> gparted sacht "unkwon filesystem"
<ThreeM> dann haste mit testdisk relativ gute chancen
<becksta> ich hoffe es....  
<becksta> was mich nervös macht ist die tatsache, dass ich die partitionen mit testdisk zwar schnell finde...
<becksta> aber jedesmal wenn ich auf "p" für "list files" gehe kommt: "speicherzugriffsfehler" und testdisk kackt ab.....  ich bin klatschnass geschwitzt.... :)
<ThreeM> hmm das ist nicht so gut :)
<apollo13> klingt nach putt
<apollo13> backups auspacken und einspielen
<jokrebel> .oO( weil Du keine Backups hast? )
<ThreeM> becksta hardware raid controller, software raid oder übers bios raid konfiguriert?
<becksta> um ehrlich zu sein.... kann ich grade nicht drüber lachen.... hab mein externes backup vor 3 tagen als "zwischenspeicher" missbraucht.... es existiert also keines!!!!!!   keine billigen witzchen
<becksta> software raid über ubuntu server angelegt
<becksta> bisher nie probleme mit "umbauten" und danach "mdadm --assemble --scan" gehabt
<becksta> gestern schon... und dann hab ich mich verstrickt
<ThreeM> das ist sehr sehr ungünstig
<k1l_> war das nicht eh ein wallbuntu?
<becksta> in der tat.... ich bin mir dessen durchaus bewusst... 
<becksta> testdisk zeigt mir meine verlorene partition auch 2 mal an.... nur mal so als hinweis
<jokrebel> becksta: Was für OS ist/war das?
<becksta> wie gesagt... ursprünglich mal unter nem ubuntu server angelegt.... dann mal in einem ubuntu desktop gesteckt... und gestern versucht unter zentyal in betrieb zu nehmen... aktuell steckt eine der platten allerdings wieder in meinem desktop mit ubuntu
<Bastihase> becksta das erinnert mich an folgende situation:
<Bastihase> http://i44.tinypic.com/24qpshz.jpg
<jokrebel> becksta: Sprich mit Zentyal geschrottet? Dann solltest Du aber deren Support in Anspruch nehmen.
<benvei> <becksta> versuche mich gerade an der rettung meiner zerstörten raid-1 pladde....
<benvei> raid 1 = mirroring
<benvei> die 2. Platte sollte nach wie vor weiterlaufen
<benvei> oder meinst du das FS und nicht die Platte? ;)
<becksta> @benvei: nope... auch die wird als "unknown" ausgewiesen
<becksta> ich meine das fs... whatever... ich komm nicht mehr an die daten ran ... kann nix mounten
<benvei> becksta, dann hast du den Raid zerstört und nicht die einzelne Platte
<benvei> becksta, mount error?
<becksta> @jo...: das hatten wir gestern schon.. und ich habs gestern schon nicht verstanden... wir reden doch hier über die benutzung von tools und nicht von distributionen... oder ???
<k1l_> becksta: dann frag in #linux wenn es um die tools geht :)
<benvei> becksta, wie versucht du die Raid Patition zu mounten? Ich vermute du gehst dem anfänger fehler nach und versucht die Platte zu mounten was bei einer Raid patition wenig sinn hat
<becksta> nope
<becksta> ich versuchte das raiddevice zu mounten
<benvei> ...
<becksta> mount /dev/mdx /mnt/damned
<becksta> so ca...
<benvei> ...
<benvei> und?
<benvei> Evtl verrätst du uns mal den Error?
<becksta> kann ich heute leider icht mehr, denn das raidf device existiert nicht mehr...
<benvei> und was machst du dann hier?
<benvei> Aus dem Gedächtnis abschreiben oder wie?
<becksta> habe das aufgelöst... das ging noch irgendwie mittels mdadm --remove /dev/mdx /dev/sdc1
<becksta> ich versuche verzweifelt zu retten, was noch zu retten ist
<jokrebel> becksta: Ich hab Dich so verstanden: Du hattest was auch immer für Raid-System unter Ubuntu erfolgreich am laufen. Nun versuchtest Du es mit Zentyal zu bestücken. -> Wo ist das Ubuntu-Support-Problem?
<benvei> jokrebel, ich glaub keiner von uns kennt sein Problem :p
<benvei> becksta, wo ist jetzt das Problem wenn du die Daten wieder hast?
<becksta> ich hab sie nicht wieder.... auf beiden platten, die im raid waren scheint nichts mehr da zu sein..... sie haben ein "unknown fs"  und der versuch eines mounts erzeugt folgenden fehler
<benvei> ähm
<benvei> klar?
<benvei> Software Raid ist ein Raid FS...
<becksta> mount: /dev/sdb1 ist bereits eingehängt oder /mnt/test wird gerade benutzt
<benvei> umount?
<benvei> ausserdem
<benvei> /dev/sdb1 ?! 
<becksta> es ist ja gar nicht eingehängt...
<benvei> ...
<benvei> Deine Error meldung sagt da was anderes
<benvei> <benvei> ausserdem
<benvei> <benvei> /dev/sdb1 ?!
<becksta> versteh dich nicht
<benvei> wozu mountest du /dev/sdb1?
<benvei> liest du eigentlich das was ich schreibe?
<becksta> es gibt kein /dev/mdx mehr
<becksta> falls du das meinst
<becksta> ich kann das raid nicht mehr mounten
<benvei> gut
<benvei> problem gelöst
<benvei> Daten weg
<becksta> merci
<becksta> deshalb versuche ich mich ja hier auch an irgendwelchen tools zur datenrettung
<jokrebel> Bitte nicht auch noch nach jedem 2ten Wort Enter drücken. Ist so schon Spam genug da Offtopic.
<benvei> wünsch ich dir aber viel spaß dabei ;) Bevor du noch mehr zerstörst schlage ich vor das du deine HDD's einem Typ gibst der sich damit auskennt.
<benvei> jokrebel, sorry 
<becksta> @jo: nix für ungut... aber mir will nicht in den kopf, warum hier die frage im zentrum steht, unter welchem system das angelegt, zerstört, was auch immer wurde... 
<becksta> @benvei: danke für die gehässigkeiten.... 
<benvei> becksta, ich bin im moment etwas gereizt da mir ein wichtiger Server ausgefallen ist, und die Typen im RZ nicht weitermachen. Sorry dafür ;) Aber wenn du nichtmal in der lage bist die ECHTEN error meldungen zu posten sondern sie irgendwie ausm Gedächtnis abtippst....
<becksta> was soll ich machen? ich kann nur noch das reproduzieren, was geht... mangels bluetooth dongel konnte ich gestern leider nicht mit dem rechner ins netz, an dem ich es verbockt habe... und heute sind sämtliche kinder in den brunnen gefallen... 
<becksta> und keine panik... ich bin robust, was gehässigkeiten angeht... weiß selbst das es dämlich war/ist was ich da verbockt habt
<benvei> becksta, du KANNST es reproduzieren. mit welcher genauigkeit? 100% definitiv nicht. Jedes Prozent abweichung der original Fehlermeldung kann einen vollständigen Datenverlust zuvolge haben. Vorallem im Raid bereich
<benvei> *zufolge
<jokrebel> becksta: Bin der ich "ich brauch Verschlüsselung" und "ich brauch RAID" kenn mich aber damit nicht aus und probier irgendwas und dann noch nicht mal mit Ubuntu, such dort aber nach Support, weil da wenigstens jemand antwortet leider etwas überdrüssig. Sorry.
<ThreeM> es wird immer schlimmer hier
<benvei> ThreeM, wieso? :p
<becksta> @jo...: warum bist du so??? du kennst mich nicht... ich bin zwar kein admin und auch kein entwickler aber auch kein vollhonk.... bisher hatte ich eigentlich immer ein recht aufgeräumtes system und wenig probleme, weil "ausreichend" (für meine bedürfnisse) zeit und einlesen.... ABER gestern habe ich wohl in der tat eine reihe von falschen entscheidungen getroffen... deshalb suche ich hilfe... in der tat....
<benvei> becksta, wenn du kein Interesse daran hast das Raid Gebiet zu erkunden / zu lernen dann bleib bitte bei Windows ;) ALLES was du nicht weißt wie es funktioniert KANN mit Datenverlust enden. Wenn du dir keine backups davor machst....
<becksta> und die frage mit welchem system ich es verbockt habe finde ich deplaziert... sorry.... erklär mir den zusammenhang unter welchem system ich mit mdadm mein platten zerlege??? O:-)
<benvei> becksta, und jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch?
<becksta> noch mal... ich nutze raid auch nicht erst seit gestern.... bisher ohne probleme und verluste... und ich seit 15 jahren nutze ich kein windows mehr... ICH bin es überdrüssig, dass man sich immer sofort rechtfertigen muss, wenn man Probleme hat.... die welt besteht nicht NUR aus administratoren.... es muss auch projektfuzzis geben :)
<dadrc> So, jetzt ist hier aber mal Ruhe. Anmaulen könnt ihr euch im Query, hier ist Support für Ubuntu-Probleme. Generelle Diskussionen über RAID oder sonstwas bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<jokrebel> becksta: Wie gesagt. Sorry. Ich nutze hier (und auch sonst) weder Verschlüsselung noch RAID und fahr gut damit weil ich funktionierende Backups habe. Ich  kann das halt einfach nicht nachvollziehen/verstehn wieso man sowas braucht und dann auch noch ohne es zu verstehn. Soweit ich gehört habe kann man mit _eine_ Platte aus einem RAID-Verbund gar nichts anfangen. Mag sein dass ich da falsch liege, aber Du verbesserst Dein Problem IMHO in 
<jokrebel> keinster Weise.
<becksta> ich nutze auch keine verschlüsselung... aber daten automatisch zu spiegeln erschien mir bisher eine sinnvolle sache zu sein... however... ich versuch mein glück weiter.... ahoi
<benvei> <becksta> noch mal... ich nutze raid auch nicht erst seit gestern.... bisher ohne probleme und verluste... und ich seit 15 jahren nutze ich kein windows mehr...
<ThreeM> wieso jemand raid verwendet darf doch ihm überlassen sein. wer wie womit gut fährt spielt keine geige. er hat unter ubuntu ein raid eingerichtet welches nun im arsch ist, und fragt nur ob es eine möglichkeit gibt dies wieder zu fixen.
<benvei> ich hab seit 15 jahren nen Bus in der Einfahrt stehen... kann ich damit fahren?
<becksta> @treeM: mille gracie... reduce to the max
<ThreeM> wieso man dann einen user auf eine art uns weise gegenüber zu treten die nicht die feine englishe art ist, versteh ich einfach nicht 
<becksta> ich auch nicht... die 15 jahre waren auf "..bleib bei windows" bezogen.... dem lieblings argument der wissenden
<dadrc> Ich mein das ernst, genug diskutiert. Wenn ihr euch über irgendwas beschweren wollt, macht das in #ubuntu-de-op -- hier ist jetzt Schluss.
<becksta> yap
<becksta> comprende
<dadrc> Danke.
<barados83> hallo
<barados83> Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen. Ich habe auf meinem Festrechner Xubuntu und auf meinem Notebook Lubuntu. Beide 11.10. Mein Notebook kann meinen iPod Touch mit iOS5.0.1 mounten. Mein Festrechner nicht. Wo kann ich nach der Ursache suchen?
<barados83> Beide systeme sind auf dem selben Updatestand
<benvei> Ipod generation?
<barados83> 4G
<barados83> sag ich mal
<barados83> also die neueste Generation
<benvei> wie wärs mit nachschaun?
<benvei> neu gekauft heisst nicht die neueste Generation
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Wie er oben berichtete hat es unter Ubuntu funktioniert - ja! -  ABER es geht nicht mehr seit er versuchte es "Zitat 18:34 …unter zentyal in betrieb zu nehmen" …und das heißt nicht das Zitat von Dir : "unter ubuntu ein raid eingerichtet welches nun im arsch ist" oder. Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf bitte.
<becksta> @barados: xubuntu.... ganz schlecht.... @dadcr: sorry.. aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen... bin wieder still :)
<barados83> iwiw^^
<barados83> so. was ist der krasse unterschied zwischen xubuntu und lubuntu?
<benvei> wollen wir nicht zuerst dein Problem lösen?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Sorry - wollt ich eigentlich im OT plazieren.
<dadrc> barados83, guck mal bitte nach, ob auf dem Laptop das Paket hfsplus installiert ist
<barados83> unter lsusb wird der pod angezeigt. und dmesg sieht auch bei beiden gleich aus. bei lubuntu hat ein devicepair unpair && devicepair pair erfolg gebracht. unter xubuntu nicht...
<barados83> nein
<benvei> barados83, welcher verdammte iPod ?!
<barados83> 4g
<benvei> barados83, behauptest du jetzt mal so? Oder woran stellst du das fest?
<barados83> hfsplus is nirgendwo installiert
<Wedelwolf> benvei aber sonst gehts noch oder? 
<barados83> apple, inc. ipod touch 4.gen
<benvei> barados83, okay. Dazu gibts ein Package... warte kurz
<barados83> oki
<barados83> bin gespannt und hoffentlich krieg ich das zum laufen^^
<dadrc> barados83, du hast den iPod bestimmt mal unter Windows genutzt, oder? Dann braucht man hfsplus nicht
<barados83> jop
<dadrc> Gut, dann hat sich das erledigt.
<benvei> barados83, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone schon durchgearbeitet?
<dadrc> Hab gerade mal bei meinem xubuntu geguckt, ein paar Pakete, die man für den iPod braucht, sind standardmäßig nicht installiert.
<barados83> @benvei: jop. auch diverse andere quellen aus dem internet
<dadrc> barados83, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch ← da ist eine Paketliste für 10.10 bei, die sollte auch für 11.10 noch funktionieren
<benvei> barados83, bekommst du mit fdisk -l als root eine Patition angezeigt?
<dadrc> Überprüf mal bitte, ob die entsprechenden Pakete installiert sind
<barados83> alles schon installiert
<benvei> barados83, das mit fdsik probiert?
<barados83> @benvei   sorry vergessen zu antworten. ja probiert, nein zeigt mir nur meine hdd-partitionen an
<dadrc> benvei, bitte nicht übel nehmen, dass ich da ein paar Fragen reingeworfen hab, wollte nur sichergehen, dass die Grundlagen stimmen
<benvei> dadrc, schon ok :)
<benvei> barados83, der Ipod Touch hat einen Software gesteuerten ladechip. Lät der iPod wenn du ihn ans USB Interface steckst?
<barados83> ich raffs halt nur nicht. lubuntu und xubuntu sollten ja gleich sein...
<barados83> jo der pod lädt
<barados83> hm...
<barados83> er zeigt am festrechner aber nen anderen ladestand oO
<dadrc> barados83, die Grundlagen sind gleich, aber es ist halt andere Software installiert und eventuell sind irgendwelche Rechte anders gesetzt.
<barados83> naja die rechner sind beide recht frisch aufgesetzt
<barados83> ne ok das mitm ladestand war ein fehlschuss...
<barados83> hätte es ja jetzt auf die betriebsspannung geschoben
<barados83> lubuntu installieren?^^
<dadrc> barados83, eine Idee hab ich noch. Damit gvfs richtig funktioniert, musst du dich einmal aus- und wieder einloggen
<dadrc> Hast du das gemacht?
<barados83> das is schon länger installiert^^
<barados83> hab den rechner vorhin frisch angemacht
<dadrc> Gut
<dadrc> D.h., nicht gut, weil dann hab ich keine Ideen mehr.
<barados83> danke trotzdem
<barados83> man weiss ja nie, nech =)
<benvei> barados83, betriebsspannung hat damit nichts zutun
<Tyres1> Hallo gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Shellskript für einen User ausführbar zu machen ohne im Lese/Schreibrechte zu geben ?
<benvei> zum Test könntest du allerdings den iPod auf 100% laden, und dann im standby mode anstecken
<benvei> Tyres1, lese braucht er
<Tyres1> Ist aber doof :-d
<benvei> Tyres1, kann mich aber irren, evtl braucht er nur +x ... Musst du ausprobieren :/
<Tyres1> Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Datei zu verschlüsseln bzw die Zeilen zu cypten oder ähmliches
<benvei> Tyres1, evtl verrätst du uns den Hintergrund der Aktion? ich glaub das lässt sich edler lösen
<Tyres1> Also es geht darum das ich einem User reboot Rechte geben muss aber wirklich nur reboot
<barados83> erm. inwiefern standby mode?
<benvei> barados83, einfach locken und anstecken... Apropos locken : Hast du eine Code Verschlüsselung am iPod?
<barados83> jop. schon versucht mit und ohne sperre anzustecken
<benvei> Tyres1, muss der user andere User abmelden können? oder ist es der einzige User am System?
<Tyres1> benvei: Nur dieser und der root user sollen den reboot befehl ausfüren können
<barados83> bin jetzt wirklich am überlegen mal mit lubuntu zu probieren...
<benvei> Tyres1, du kannst in der /etc/sudoers spezielle user rechte festlegen... u.a. reboot und shutdown
<ghostoverload> ich möchte gerne ein program starten, sobalt eine "anfrage" auf einem port reinkomt.  soll ich da inetd nehmen oder gibts was einfacheres?  es müssen auch keine befehle oder was übergeben werden
<Tyres1> okay diese Datei existiert momentan nicht muss ich diese anlegen ?
<Tyres1> benvei ?
<barados83> erm. lubuntu package nachinstallieren könnte das problem doch lösen,oder?
<benvei> Tyres1, unter ubuntu sollte per default sudo installiert sein... 
<Tyres1> mhmm
<Tyres1> Wie kann ich den überprüfen ob es installiert ist ?
<barados83> tipp in der kommandozeile mal sudo -h ein
<benvei> Tyres1, eine brutale Methode ist "apt-get install sudo" sofern er ausspuckt "sudo ist bereits installiert" sollte die datei existieen... evtl hast du sie in einen anderen Ordner verlegt, dann könntest du sie mit
<benvei> find / -name 'sudoers' 
<benvei> suchen
<Tyres1> sudo: Kommando nicht gefunden also warscheinlich nicht installiert
<benvei> Tyres1, "apt-get install sudo"
<barados83> das is sehr seltsam
<benvei> Tyres1, ist es eine Standart installation? oder ein abgespecktes Template?
<Tyres1> Ka ist vom Server anbieter :-D
<Tyres1> Stand halt minimal
<benvei> Tyres1, die verwenden minimal templates. "apt-get install sudo"
<Tyres1> und da ich nicht viel auf dem Server brauche bis auf 2-3 kleinere Tools ist das eigentlich das richtige :-)
<Tyres1> jo bin gerade dabei
<benvei> Tyres1, bei einem gemetetem Server nicht auf die ausreichende Absicherung vergessen! nur so nebenbei....
<Tyres1> Jo
<Tyres1> das kommt noch
<Tyres1> hab den Plan schon im Kopf :-)
<barados83> so mal kurz neu starten... vielleicht hilft ja lxde
<barados83> wünscht mir bisserl glück -.-
<benvei> seit wann ändert die Desktop oberfläche die Treiber / erkennung? :o
<barados83> hallo...
<barados83> ihr werdet lachen
<barados83> lxde installiert und ich komme auf meinen ipod...
<Nfisher> Hi all! gibt es die Möglichkeit per konsole Photos von meiner Laptopkamera zu machen?!
<barados83> evtl liegt es am dateimanager?   thunar gegen pcman
<koegs> Nfisher: streamer
<Fuchs> Nfisher: ja, sollte gehen, wenn es ein v4l Geraet ist 
<Fuchs> Nfisher: dann kannst Du etwas wie mplayer oder xawtv nehmen
<benvei> barados83, <benvei> seit wann ändert die Desktop oberfläche die Treiber / erkennung? :o
<barados83> ehrlich. wenn ich das wüsste...
<barados83> ich bin gerad auch eher sprachlos
<Fuchs> Nfisher: oder sudo apt-get webcam 
<barados83> gerad: neustart, xfce, kein ipod;  abmelden,lxde, ipod
<benvei> barados83, wird dein iPod nun in "fdisk -l" erkannt?
<bekks> Wird er nicht, weil das als user keine Ausgabe hat. Man muss sudo benutzen.
<barados83> wird nicht angezeigt
<barados83> bin gleich wieder da...
<barados83> wenn mir noch jemand ein schönes programm zum syncen empfehlen kann, wofür gtk reicht (also kein amarok) dann bin ich zufrieden und glücklich
<benvei> bekks, 
<benvei> <barados83> @benvei   sorry vergessen zu antworten. ja probiert, nein zeigt mir nur meine hdd-partitionen an 
<benvei> heisst er weiß wie man fdisk -l benuzt ;)
<barados83> hehe joa
<x3oo> ich ich möchte ein paar handhelds beim us-ebay bestellen, wie genau läuft das mit dem zoll ab?
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<jokrebel> x3oo: Sorry - das hat keinen Ubuntu-bezug. Frag da bitte mindestens nebenan im Offftopic-Channel (siehe Topic)
<x3oo> ach sry, schon wieder falscher channel
<kn0rki> Channelpolizei ;)
<Nfisher> HI all! kann ich dem SSH-loginbefehl auch gleich das Pass mitgeben, so das ich nur das command issuen muss und keine weitere manuelle eingabe mehr machen muss?
<Fuchs> Nfisher: Du koenntest stattdessen eine Schluesselbasierte Authentizierung nutzen
<Fuchs> das ist eh gescheiter als mit Passwort 
<Nfisher> jo hab ich mir auch gedacht
<Fuchs> Nfisher: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys   << Bettlektuere
<Nfisher> hmm...
<Nfisher> aber jetzt als zwischenlösung?
<Fuchs> ehrliche Meinung? Bei ssh will man keine Zwischenloesungen. 
<Fuchs> mach es sauber. 
<Nfisher> naja ich bin im zeitdruck
<Nfisher> hab gleich 24h Zwangstrennung und dann is die verbindung futsch
<Nfisher> deshalb brauch ich auf der remote kiste nen ssh login auf meine Kiste mit der neuen ip
<Nfisher> die remote-kiste hängt hinter nem router daher der umstand
<Nfisher> mit reverse-SSH
<Fuchs> auf die Schnelle gibt es keine wirkliche Loesung
<Nfisher> k
<Fuchs> irgendwelche Keyrings, ssh-askpass oder so 
<Nfisher> doof
<Fuchs> aber direkt einlesen oder uebergeben geht nicht
<Nfisher> kk
<koegs> ssh-keygen, dann den inhalt von ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub in die eigene ~/.ssh/authorized keys einfügen, fertig
<koegs> das geht eigentlich in "nullkommanix"
<Nfisher> jo hab auch grad ne gute Anleitung gefudnen
<Nfisher> thx!
<BachForelle> Hallo Leute, ich habe leider keine "Fensterleisten" mehr... sprich ich kann fenster nicht verschieben, minimieren oder schließen. 
<Nfisher> koegs, 
<Nfisher> koegs, öhm.. irgendwie wills nciht
<ppq> BachForelle: welche ubuntuversion nutzt du und welchen fenstermanager?
<Nfisher> hab das jetzt nach http://wp.uberdose.com/2006/10/16/ssh-automatic-login/ gemacht, weill aber immenroch pass
<BachForelle> ppq: ich benutze 11.4 mit standard gnome
<ppq> BachForelle: dann drück mal alt+f2 und führ dort 'metacity --replace &' aus
<k1l_> Nfisher: warum machst du das nicht wie im ubuntu wiki erklärt? das klappt 100%
<ppq> BachForelle: danach sollte der fenstermanager wieder gehen und du kannst in deiner ~/.xsession-errors nachschauen, was da los ist
<ppq> !pastebin BachForelle
<k1l_> Nfisher: oder welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<geser> Nfisher: hast du schon die Datei- und Verzeichnisrechte für ~/.ssh/authorized_keys auf dem entfernten Rechner kontrolliert?
<k1l_> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<ppq> oh, ok
<ppq> :)
<Nfisher> k1l_, oh habs hingekriegt hab server und client vertauscht sorry :}
<Nfisher> geser, alles gut, danke!
<Nfisher> (elendes reverse-ssh)
<BachForelle> ppq Danke super
<pog> wie kann man schon wieder den DFT-Browser (ab der Konsole) wieder auf FF umschalten? (der Chrom hat mir vorher gerade die Maschine zugemacht, neben dem FF)
<dadrc> pog, `update-alternatives --config x-www-browser` müsste das sein, was du suchst, wenn du den normalen Dialog nicht willst
<pog> thanks ich probier das mal. 
<Hootch> Abend, wie verwalten UnixAdmins Passwörter für Server, Datenbanken & Co. auf einem Zettel, Im Kopf, an der Wand im Serverraum?! :)
<pog> ich hab es jetzt versucht umzustellen, wird das erst beim neuen login aktiv?
<k1l> Hootch: frag das am besten mal drüben: #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<dadrc> pog, je nach Desktopumgebung kann das von den Einstellungen da überschrieben werden, was benutzt du denn?
<mayan> Nabend all
<mayan> gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Remote-Webcam local ausgeben zu lassen?
<mayan> (ohne cheese zu x-forwarden)
<dadrc> Skype *hihi*
<mayan> so,dass ich das device quasi direkt von der Local-machine ansprechen kann
<mayan> ne, zu unnerdy :)
<dadrc> Also, ich wüsste spontan nichts um direkt auf das Device zu gehen
<mayan> hmm..
<dadrc> Eventuell kannst du den Stream irgendwie broadcasten
<lordi> hallo!
<lordi> ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand ein gutes schachprogramm empfehlen kann
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schachsoftware   <---
<lordi> :-) sorry
<lordi> danke
<lordi> ich war sogar selbst schon auf der seite, hab aber nicht weit genug runtergescrollt
<lordi> und nur die books gesehen...
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-19
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe eine gnome-shell und zwei monitore. nur leider ist der "taskbar" auf dem falschen von beiden. hat jemand eine ahnung wie ich das korregieren kann?
<fif0> Du kannst in den Grafikeinstellungen die Bildschirme tauschen, welcher der primaere ist oder die Leiste verschieben indem du alt drueckst und dann mit der Maus die Leiste verschiebst
<niklasfi> fif0: wie kann ich einen bildschirm als primären markieren? das mit alt funktioniert leider nicht
<niklasfi> (bei systemeinstellungen -> monitore sehe ich es nicht)
<fif0> was so eine Grafikkarte hast du?
<niklasfi> fif0: ati 4870
<niklasfi> (hd)
<fif0> der treiber ist installiert? Wenn ja, dann in der Konsole mal "sudo amdcccle" eingeben
<niklasfi> fif0: nein. der treiber hat mir bis jetzt immer nur ärger gegeben
<fif0> niklasfi: aso
<fif0> niklasfi: oeffne mal die ~/.config/monitors.xml Dort kannst du Primary auf on und off setzen
<niklasfi> ahh danke.
<niklasfi> bei mir sind beide auf no :D das lässt sich ja ändern
<niklasfi> dann muss ich mich wohl mal neu einlogggen
<niklasfi> bis gleich
<niklasfi> sorry, wie hieß die datei nochmal?
<fif0> niklasfi: ~/.config/monitors.xml
<niklasfi> danke für deine hilfe
<niklasfi> scheint nicht wirklich zu funktionieren
<niklasfi> aber ich muss mal weg
<niklasfi> vielleicht frage ichheute abend nochmal
<fif0> niklasfi: hmm
<niklasfi> bis dann
<fif0> bis denne
<tprommi> Guten morgen. Ich würde gerne einen VPN zum Chatten aufbauen. Mit dem Webbrowser aber direkt über DSL gehen. Kann mir Ubuntu dabei helfen oder liegt es an der VPN Software. Ein Schlagwort, nach dem ich suchen kann reicht mir schon.
<tprommi> Mit meinem Halbwissen wäre ein Proxy auf einer Virtuellen Netzwerkverbindung eine Idee. Dann könnte Pidgin den speziellen proxy nehmen.
<koegs> tprommi: man könnte bei einem VPN das Routing entsprechend anpassen, aber speziell für "Chat" wäre evtl. ein Protokoll mit OTR-Support interessant
<tprommi> Das Chatprotokoll ist sametime und der VPN-Server nicht mir.
<tprommi> Da muss ich mich erst mal in Routing einlesen.
<frager123> ich möchte ein apt-get dist-upgrade durchführen aber ein bestimmtes Paket auslassen
<frager123> welche Option ist zu verwenden?
<Frickelpit> frager123: apt-pinning
<Bastihase> http://www.gidf.de/ <- frager123 da kriegste direkt Hilfe! Sehr gut!
<Frickelpit> Bastihase: solche verweise sind unnötig
<Bastihase> Ich mach das was ICh will.
<frager123> Bastihase, bist du zufällig aus Dülmen? ich habe übrigens gefragt weil ich unter man apt-get nichts fand dazu
<Bastihase> Wo liegt den Dülmen?
<koegs> frager123: ich selber habe das noch nicht gemacht, aber hier stehen infos dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-pinning
<Bastihase> Ich selbst komme ausm HSK... vielleicht verwechselst Du jemand?
<frager123> koegs, jo da bin ich gerade drauf =) und Bastihase, ja dein Nickname erinnerte mich an jemanden ;)
<Bastihase> kann mal passieren
<koegs> Bastihase: sieh dies als erste Verwarnung solche Kommentare in Zukunft zu unterlassen, danke
<Bastihase> koegs Was Ich mache ist immer noch meine Sache hast Du verstanden? Ich verbiete mir diesen Umgangston!
<koegs> Bastihase, bitte befolge 
<koegs> http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln
<deem> oh.. ein troll
<Bastihase> Chatregeln sind auf Rechtsradikaler Basis und werden von mir Ignoriert.
<frager123> hmm anscheinend muss ich Dateien bearbeiten um bestimmte Versionen eines Pakets zu pinnen.. geht das nicht per Option für apt-get oder anders irgendwie als Befehl?
<deem> frager123: nicht dass ich wüsste
<Bastihase> (11:10:30) <stummi> Was für bescheuerte Idioten da im #unbuntu-de < Also der muss es ja wissen oder? Ich meine Ich fühle mich ganz wohl hier! Aber mir dann auch noch von einem OP oder was Du bist Rechtsradikales Material aufbrummen zu lassen das geht mal gar nicht koegs!
<deem> frager123: apt-pinning ist die einfachste methode ein paket zu behalten, dass aktualisiert werden soll
<deem> Bastihase: wenn du nur trollen möchtest, dann tue das doch bitte woanders
<Bastihase> deem Ich trolle nicht! Nicht die Spur!
<frager123> mit synaptic kann man das machen aber warum nicht mit apt-get? apt-pinning ist ja kein programm sondern eine Methode oder?
<deem> frager123: kann man so sagen
<sdx23> frager123: was machen=
<deem> sdx23: apt-pinning
<sdx23> deem: Das las ich auch. Nur kann man damit halt sehr viele Dinge tun.
<deem> sdx23: er will ein bestimmtes paket behalten, dass aktualisiert werden soll
<sdx23> hold kann apt-get auch. Und beispielsweise auch -t, aber um das vernünftig zu verwenden, sollte man schon das pinning entsprechend einstellen.
<deem> das*
<sdx23> frager123: man apt-get # und "hold" suchen. Hin und wieder die Manpage lesen bevor man sich aufregt, kann nicht schaden.
<sdx23> korrigiere, das war aptitude.
<frager123> vielleicht geht pinning auch durch Option -o ?
<frager123> oder ohne Pinning mit --no-upgrade oder --no-download kombiniert?
<sdx23> Liest du auch, was man dir schreibt?
<frager123> ja ich lese gerade die manpage aber komme auf keinen grünen Zweig
<deem> frager123: The difference between hold and keep is that hold will cause a package to be ignored by future safe-upgrade or full-upgrade commands, while keep merely cancels any scheduled actions on the package.
<frager123> deem, das ist aber für aptitude oder?
<deem> frager123: ja
<frager123> habe ich aber noch nie benutzt
<deem> >_>
<frager123> ich versuche es gleich mit apt-get zu lösen und melde mich dann bei Erfolg ;)
<sdx23> apt-mark. apt-get tut es nicht.
<deem> frager123: und wo ist jetzt das probem einfach aptitude zu nutzen um dem paket den status "hold" zu setzen und dann einfach mit apt-get zu aktualisieren?
<frager123> achso
<frager123> danke habs gelöst mit sudo apt-mark hold software-center && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade :-)
 * m0e42_ is away: AFK...read it later!
 * m0e42_ is back (gone 00:00:04)
<koegs> m0e42_: bitte die away-messages abschalten, danke
<ghostoverload> hei zusammen
<ghostoverload> ein bischen offtopic, aber weis einer wie man das miktex login in latex macht?
<apollo13> ghostoverload: richtig erkannt, offtopic gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ghostoverload> apollo13: thx :D
<Nfisher> Hio all! ist es möglich eine ssh-Verbindung im Hintergrund aufzubauen?
<Nfisher> ich würde gerne einen cronjob bzw. ein script laufen lassen, dass die ssh-verbindung aufrecht erhält.. nur leider scheint das nicht zu funktionieren
<Nfisher> ich hatte mich an diesem Skript orientiert: http://scrolls.mafgani.net/2006/03/ssh-automatic-reconnect-on-timeout/
<usch> Nfisher: du könntest die 1. Zeile im screen ausführen.
<usch> auch wenn sich mir der Sinn einer permanenten SSH-Verbindung nicht erschließt.
<Nfisher> usch, jo aber ich möchts ja gern per bootup haben
<Nfisher> nciht manuell starten müssen
<usch> screen -amdS ssh ~/script.sh # ins Autostart
<usch> und in ~/script.sh steht dann die 1. Zeile
<usch> + #!/bin/bash
<usch> so würde ich es zumindest probieren
<Nfisher> Oo.. "ssh ~/script.sh"?
<usch> man screen
<k1l_> Nfisher: weiterlesen
<k1l_> warum du da auch immer so mit ssh rumfummelst
<usch> 'screen -S name' gibt dem screen-Prozess einen Namen. und ich habe ihn halt ssh genannt ^^
<Nfisher> ush oh ok
<Nfisher> thx derwil
<Nfisher> derweil :)
<steffen_> hey kann mir jemand sagen woher ich einen drucker-treiber für den lexmark x9575 bekomme?
<deem> keine geduld...
<hudo> bei lucid kommt zu rhytmbox immer ne benachrichtigung wenn neus lied startet
<hudo> oder auch zu thunderbird neue email
<hudo> kann man die rueckwirkend nachlesen ?
<basti> hallo, hab ein  Problem mit dem Touchpad. Scrollen geht nicht... Kann mir jemand helfen?
<basti> hat jemand eine Idee wie ich ein sentelic fingersensingpad konfigurieren kann. im reiter maus gibts keine optionen für das touchpad
<basti> pointing devices settings ist installiert, wird aber nicht angezeigt... HELP
<hudo> kann man die rueckwirkend nachlesen ?
<mathiasmn> Hi wenn ich firefox starte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung". An was könnte das liegen?
<jokrebel> mathiasmn: Hört sich nach verbogenen Rechten an? Vielleicht mal (versehentlich?) mit root-Rechten gestartet gehabt?
<jokrebel> mathiasmn: Kommt dies wenn Du versuchst aus dem Terminal heraus zu starten, oder wie?
<mathiasmn> jokrebel: Wenn ich ohne Konsole starte kommt ein fenster mit einer Fehlermeldung. In der Konsole kommt die meldung.
<mathiasmn> im fenster steht "Beim Laden oder Speichern der Konfiguration von firefox ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Einige Ihrer Konfigurationseinstellungen könnten nicht richtig funktionieren."
<jokrebel> mathiasmn: Versuch mal aus dem terminal den safe-mode (siehe man)
<mathiasmn> jokrebel: wenn ich mit safe-mode starte dann kommt keine fehlermeldung.
<mathiasmn> mit sudo rechten hab ich den browser nie gestartet.
<Nfisher> Hi all! i hab ein Ausführbares Skript mit dem inhalt "screen -amdS ssh ~/script.sh" in /etc/init.d gepacktz.. sollte den job tun oder?!?
<mathiasmn> jokrebel: wenn ich jetzt auch ohne safe-mode starte funktioniert alles. Danke!
<Nfisher> hallo?
<bullgard6> Nfisher: "sollte den job tun oder?!?" Mein Rat:Probier's selbst aus. Und analysiere die Fehlermeldungen. Frage nach, wenn Du eine Fehlermeldung nicht verstehst. Du kannst nicht immer auf Freunde hoffen, die auf Anhieb Deine Skripte analysieren.
<jokrebel> mathiasmn: Na Prima
<Nfisher> bullgard6, pff.. ich hab lediglich gefragt ob das so ausgeführt wird
<Nfisher> ich kenn mich mit Linux eben nicht aus
<Nfisher> deshalb bin ich im support channel
<Nfisher> und frage anch
<LetoThe2nd> Nfisher: ganz ruhig bitte. und wenns geht ein klein bisschen weniger ENTER und satzfragmente.
<Nfisher> gut, für dich: wird ein ausführbares skript beliebigen inhalts, wenn es in init.d abgelegt wird, beim Start ausgeführt?
<LetoThe2nd> Nfisher: also - wenn dein "ausführbares script" korrekt erstellt ist, dann _sollte_ es _theoretisch_ ausgeführt werden.
<Nfisher> LetoThe2nd, thx
<papachaotica> nein ein scrit wird beim boot, nur ausgeführt wenn es den link in rc$.d korrekt hat
<LetoThe2nd> papachaotica: good point. nur leider hatte er es ja sehr eilig.
<deem> warum man überhaupt ssh beim booten will sei mal dahingestellt
<papachaotica> ssh habe ich sogalr im initramfs, da ich platten via ssh entschlüssel
<nunatak> hello.
<nunatak> kann jemand mit folgender fehlermeldung was anfangen? {(com.sun.star.registry.CannotRegisterImplementetionException) {{Message="", Context=(com.sun.star.uno.XInterface)@0 }}}}
<nunatak> das sagt libreoffice wenn ich versuche die writer2latex extension zu aktivieren
<LupusE> hi
<nunatak> jabs mit sun java und mit openjdk versucht
<nunatak> und das ist die ganze meldung wenn ich versuche die extension zum ersten mal einzurichten:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/writer2latex.png/ 
<nunatak> übrigens sowohl am desktop als auch am notebook. ubuntu 11.10, xfce, notebook mit 32bit, desktop mit 64bit
<nunatak> java 1.6.0_23
<RAMZi> sollte die 11.10 bootcd eine nvida grafikkarte auch mit nvida treibern booten. weil er zeigt mir nur vesa treiber an
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: der nouveau sollte drauf sein, kann aber selbstverständlich passieren dass er nicht vollautomatisch perfekt tut.
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: und der nvidia-eigene binärtreiber ist ziemlich sicher nicht drauf.
<RAMZi> entweder hat das board oder die grafikkarte einen schaden, daher hab ich einfachmal die unbuntu cd reingehaun und wollte gucken ob dort die nvidia treiber richtig gehen
<straclaudio> ciao
<nunatakker> gelöst! dieses paket fehlte: openoffice.org-java-common
<Delph_> nabend
<Delph_> ich habe eine kleine Frage
<k1l_> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Delph_> wenn sich ein Benutzer mit x11 an einem Rechner angemeldet hat und diesen Benutzt, ich dann per ssh mich ebenfalls einlogge, wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen das ich befehle an die angemeldete x11-session schicke?
<Delph_> Ein gutes Beispiel wäre das ein Kind an einem PC arbeitet und ich nach einer Stunde den PC mittels xtrlock sperren will
<Delph_> wenn ich allerdings per ssh reingehe, sagt er mir das keine X11 Session aktiv ist
<Delph_> ebenso kann ich genauso wenig mittels 'gnome-session-save --logout --gui' den Benutzer abmelden
<Delph_> wie könnte ich dieses Problem angehen?
<jokrebel> Delph_: Warum muss das mit GUI passieren? 
<Delph_> hmm welchen weg gibt es noch?
<jokrebel> Delph_: Wie wäre es mit einem einfachen "pkill user" vielleicht nach ner freundlich vorwarung per xmessage?
<Delph_> hmm xmessage sendet das auch nachrichten an den Desktop?
<jokrebel> Delph_: oder sudo halt
<jokrebel> Delph_: Geht, ja.
<Delph_> wie gesagt, es wird dort (in einem Jugendclub) an den PC's gesurft, und diese sollten eben nach ner weile vom Betreiber gesperrt werden, damit die Kinder nicht permanent an der Kiste hängen
<jokrebel> Delph_: Da poppt dann eine frei definierbare Meldung auf, welche sogar Buttons beinhalten kann.
<Delph_> hmm, wenn ich jetzt per ssh reingehe, sagt er mir: Error: Can't open Display
<sash_> Du kannst das doch theoretisch mit in ein Anmeldeskript packen, das nach 60min, oder was auch immer, die Session abmeldet.
<Delph_> naja es sollte ja nicht immer 60min sein
<seere> für xmessage u.ä. brauchst du aber auch Zugriff auf das Display. Dh. der mit der X-Session muss dir das entweder per xhost freigeben oder du musst dir sein Magic Cookie besorgen.
<Delph_> uuh, hier fliegen ja begriffe
<Delph_> wie kann das mit xhost freigegeben werden?
<bekks> mit "xhost +" zB für alle anfragenden Sessions. Ist unsicher.
<Delph_> ich sehs grad in der man-page ^^" sry hätte ich mal eher nachlesen sollen
<Delph_> hmm jetzt sagt er mir allerdings immernoch "xhost unable to open Display ""
<jokrebel> Hä? Wenn ich weiß welcher Benutzer läuft und dessen Passwort kenne kann ich ne XMessage auch vom fremden ssh-terminal aus absetzen.
<jokrebel> Da braucht man kein Xhost oder sonstiges.
<jokrebel> Muss ich jetzt den anderen Rechner hochfahren um an ein Beispiel zu kommen?
<bekks> Delph_: Das "xhost" muss der User ausführen, dem die X Session gehört.
<Delph_> ah ok
<Delph_> jokrebel hatte ich schon probiert aber er aktiviert mir dann eine tty-session und eine pt0-session und will es dennoch nicht machen
<jokrebel> Delph_: Moment ich schreib dir gleich ein Beispiel.
<Delph_> also ich habe es jetzt eben ausprobiert und mich mit dem gleichen nutzer angemeldet, welchem eben die Xsession gehört
<Delph_> aber mittels "who" zeigt er mir eben 2 sessions an :/
<Delph_> so ich habe jetzt meinen benutzer per xhost + <username> hinzugefügt
<jokrebel> Delph_: Ist schon ne Zeit her als ich das mal testete. Bin mir aber sich dass ich es noch wo finde.
<Delph_> aaber es will immernoch nicht so wie ich will
<Delph_> wäre sehr gut wenn ^^ bin hier echt schon ne weile am probieren aber google spuckt einfach nichts mehr aus
<jokrebel> Delph_: Kann man sogar in ein Script packen. Terminal auf und mit ssh auf den betrefenden User verbinden bzw. auf den Adminaccount und dann per "su user" zum user wechseln, dem Du eine "last warning" schicken willst.
<jokrebel> dann zB. "xmessage -display :0.0 -center  letzte Warnung der PC wird in 2 Minuten heruntergefahren" abschicken. Aus dem User wieder auslogen und als Admin einloggen (oder wenn per su user geworden schon sein) und ein "sudo shutdown -h ....." mit der gewünschten Restzeit (siehe man shutdown) hinterher
<jokrebel> Delph_: Und wie gesagt, das ganze kann man dann noch mit Buttons aufpeppen. Von wegen [ ] ok bzw. [ ] bitte, bitte brauch noch 2 Minuten länger. ;-)
<Delph_> hmm das mit dem script wäre natürlich ne lösung, allerdings muss es doch auch so funktionieren ?
<jokrebel> Delph_: Das Beispiel dafür wäre "xmessage -display :0.0 -buttons ja,nein -center Hallo User, darf ich ausschalten?
<Delph_> aber selbst wenn ich mich jetzt (mittels ssh) auf dem PC einlogge und mir su-rechte gebe sagt er mir "can't open display"
<jokrebel> Delph_: Was verstehst Du unter "muss auch so funktionieren"
<bekks> Delph_: Weil su sich kein bisschen um X kümmert.
<Delph_> naja als befehl ^^
<Delph_> also ohne script
<bekks> Delph_: Dafür gibt es kdesu und gksu.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn er das tut was ich ihm sagte dann ist er nur auf der Konsole :-/
<Delph_> ja ich bin nur auf der konsole ^^
<Delph_> ich habe jetzt deinen befehl abgetippt und nachwievor mangelt er mir an, das er das display nicht öffnen kann. :< 
<Delph_> neuerdings sagt er mir "no protocoll specified"
<bekks> Dann hast Du keine Rechte auf das Display.
<bekks> Und su wird sie dir auch in keinem Fall geben.
<jamesbond-4711> hi
<jokrebel> Delph_: Du bist im Terminal der User, dem auch die X-Session gehört?
<Delph_> ich habe mir aber auf dem entfernten pc mittels xhost + rechte gegeben und authorisiere mich auch per sudo
<jokrebel> Sicher?
<jamesbond-4711> ich installiere gerade Ubuntu auf meinem Thinkpad T41 und habe dabei ein Verständnisproblem im "Keyboard Layout"-Dialog
<Delph_> jokrebel nein, ich gehe doch per ssh rein und dort öffnet er mir eben eine neue session :/
<jokrebel> Delph_: _Davon_ habe ICH nie etwas gesagt.
<jamesbond-4711> da gibt es zwei Spalten: in der linken Spalte habe ich "German" als Keyboard-Layout ausgewählt - wofür ist die rechte Spalte?
<bekks> Delph_: Nochmal: su und sudo kümmern sich nicht um X. 
<Delph_> o__o oh, dann haben wir also die ganze zeit aneinander vorbei geredet
<jamesbond-4711> dort bekomme ich leider nur "English (Ghana)" und ähnlich hilfreiche Einträge zur Auswahl gestellt
<jamesbond-4711> ist das normal und wofür ist die rechte Spalte da?
<Delph_> lokal funktioniert natürlich alles was du sagst, keine Frage
<jokrebel> Delph_: Das mit XHost kam von jemandem anders. Bitte nicht verschieden Aussagen miteinader vermischen.
<Delph_> oh tut mir leid, dann war das mein fehler
<k1l_> jamesbond-4711: da rechts kanst du das richtige layout passend auswählen
<jamesbond-4711> k1l_: leider nicht
<k1l_> jamesbond-4711: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation_ab_Natty#Tastaturlayout-waehlen
<k1l_> links deutschland und dann rechts das was du haben willst.
<jamesbond-4711> aber ich merke gerade, daß das ganze offenbar hängen geblieben ist
<jamesbond-4711> deswegen aktualisiert sich offenbar die rechte Spalte nicht passend zur Auswahl in der linken
<k1l_> sonst musst du mal sagen, was du da überhaupt hast. welches ubuntu etc
<jamesbond-4711> die Back- und Continue-Buttons sind leider auch ohne Funktion
<Delph_> jokrebel hast du denn eine idee wie ich das ganze nun per ssh ausführe?
<jamesbond-4711> ich versuche, die aktuelle Ubuntu-Version von der CD zu installieren
<Delph_> weil per ssh melde ich mich ja nunmal nicht in der xsession an
<jamesbond-4711> Balken ist durchgelaufen, d.h. es wurden wohl alle Dateien kopiert
<k1l_> jamesbond-4711: der sollte im hintergrund schon kopieren
<jamesbond-4711> nur reagiert die Kiste nicht mehr auf Mausklicks
<jamesbond-4711> k1l_: hat er, ist aber schon fertig (Balken am Ende)
<k1l_> k.a. zur not nochmal anschubsen die installation
<jamesbond-4711> "Ready when you are" steht über dem Balken
<bekks> Delph_: Entweder so wie jokrebel es sagte, oder aber xhost _in_ der xsession des Users, dem der X Server gehört, ausführen.
<jokrebel> Delph_: Was hab ich denn gerade ausführlichst geschrieben? Per ssh verbinden. In den User wechseln der auch grad x nutzt. ne xmessage absetzen. zum Superuser wchseln und den Runterfahrbefehl absetzen oder was auch immer. Ich schreib das jetzt nicht alles nochmal.
<Delph_> nein brauchst du ja auch nicht
<Delph_> sekunde ich probier eben
<jokrebel> Delph_: Geht definitv, da mit/für meine Kinder selbst mehrfach angewendet!
<Delph_> sagst du mir jetzt noch den befehl wie ich in die aktive session wechsle? ^^"
<jokrebel> Delph_: Wenn Du mir sagst was Du mit "aktive session wechsle?" meinst
<Delph_> naja du meintest ja "in den User wechseln der auch grad x nutzt"
<Delph_> oder hab ich da jetz was falsch verstanden?
<jokrebel> vielleicht?
<Delph_> hmm, schlecht. meinst du ich soll mich mit dem usernamen einloggen, welcher momentan arbeitet? (bsp. Paul arbeitet an der X-Session und ich gehe per ssh mit login: paul auf den PC)
<Delph_> so richtig?
<jokrebel> jepp
<Delph_> so schaut die sittuation aus: http://pastebin.com/GsV7Bsv1
<bekks> http://is.gd/c0ixuJ
<bekks> Sorry :)
<Delph_> jokrebel: ich bin mit meinem latein am ende :<
<jokrebel> Delph_: Was an (verändertes Zitat: "xmessage -display :0.0 -center  hier der Text" war unversändlich als Beispiel?
<jokrebel> +t  und ne Klammer
<Delph_> verdammt, das GEHT!! ;D
<Delph_> schande über mein haupt
<PBeck> ahoi
<Delph_> naja gut wird im gedächtnis jetzt gespeichert ^^
<jokrebel> Delph_: Schreibs lieber auf, weil das über Google soweit ich mich erinnere nicht einfach rauszufinden ist. Hab da auch ein paar tage dafür investiert damals.
<Delph_> ja is aufgeschrieben
<Delph_> jetz muss ich nur noch herraus finden wie ich das mit xtrlock reproduziere ^^
<Delph_> da sagt er mir nämlich das er keine argumente aktzeptiert :P
<Delph_> aber jetzt is erstmal feierabend
<Delph_> ich bedanke mich, bis zum nächsten mal
<jokrebel> Delph_: Was ist xtrlock?
<jokrebel> pff
<musik> #ubuntu-de
<k1l_> musik: da bist du schon :)
<musik> hab nen massives problem
<k1l_> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<musik> kennt sich hier wer mit netzwerk aus?
<bekks> Was hilft Dir die Antwort "Ja/Nein/Vielleicht"?
<bekks> Was willst Du _wirklich_ wissen?
<k1l> musik: lies die meldung vom bot
<musik> groovedown funtz nicht mehr kann man das irgendwie übern nen proxy jagen, also nur das programm
<bekks> musik: "funzt nicht" ist keine uns bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<k1l> musik: grooveshark wurde in deutschland eingestellt. aber das ist kein ubuntu problem
<musik> ja ich weiß, ich weiß nur halt nicht wie ich bei ubuntu einstellen kann, das ich das netzwerk temporär übern proxy nutzen kann
<musik> das muss doch irgendwie einstellbar sein oder?
<Rochvellon> musik> Proxys kannst Du unter System -> Einstellungen -> Netzwerk-Proxy einstellen.
<k1l> musik: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<musik> allerbesten dank
<musik> cool hat geklappt
<wannebadeichel> nabend.. gibt es ne Möglichkeit seine Netzwerkverbindungsparameter auf der konsole auszulesen?
<wannebadeichel> also
<wannebadeichel> die configuration eher gesagt
<musik> ifconfig
<wannebadeichel> benutzername Kennwort etc
<bekks> Mein Netzwerk will keinen Benutzernamen und kein Kennwort.
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<wannebadeichel> naja ich versuch nem Kumpel zu helfen
<wannebadeichel> er sagt er habe das Kennwort für seinen Internetzugang in der Netzwerkverbindungseinstellung gespeichert und möchte es wieder auslesen
<wannebadeichel> ich hab kA was der da genau gemacht hat..
<k1l> das wird wohl eher im schlüsselbund gespeichert. aber so um 15 ecken und keiner hat ahnung wird das nichts
<wannebadeichel> aber es müsste ja irgendwie nen befehl geben mithilfe man die netzwerkconfigurationen ausgeben lassen kann (so z.B. feste ip-Vergabe etc.)
<wannebadeichel> k1l, jo, so isses aber nunmal
<k1l> das wird ziemlich sicher per dhcp geregelt werden. also braucht er da nichts groß zu wissen. 
<jokrebel> wannebadeichel: Kennwörter wenn man nicht weis ist ein Problem. Dass lässt sich normal nicht einfach "irgendwo wieder auslesen"
<wannebadeichel> hmm in meinem dd-wrt läst sichs einfach wieder auslesen
<wannebadeichel> per ssh
<k1l> aber nfisher/ wannebadeichel er soll herkommen, wenn es ein ubuntu ist. ansonsten wird das nichts werden
<wannebadeichel> der kennt sich noch weniger aus als ich
<wannebadeichel> mit dem habt ihr kein Spass 
<wannebadeichel> naja w/e
<wannebadeichel> ihr habt eh kein bock
<k1l> mein gott. was willst du hören? das pw ist im schlüsselbund und wenn da nen dhcp läuft braucht der kein ip kram
<k1l> ach eh.
 * jokrebel gibt es zu - WIR sind schuld
<nubcake> n'abend allerseits
<nubcake> gibt's für Ubuntu eine alternative zu CADdy++ Electrical die ähnlich aufgebaut ist?
<bekks> Was ist CADdy++?
<nubcake> ein CAD Programm für den elektro Bereich wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab'
<bekks> Das wird, wenn es kein Ubuntuprogramm ist, keiner hier kennen ;)
<jokrebel> bekks: Spielst Du kein Golf <(OT>?
<nubcake> hm :D naja vielleicht hatte das ja wer in der berufsschule am schul-pc, hatte ich gehofft
<nubcake> hmnaja.. mal anders gefragt: kennt/nutzt hier jemand ein CAD Programm unter/für Ubuntu, das man für den elektro Bereich empfehlen kann? ^^
<LetoThe2nd> nubcake: e-installation, schaltschrankbau, projektierung, leiterplatten.. musst schon präzise sein.
<nubcake> LetoThe2nd: Schaltschrankbau, sowie e-Installationen würden fürs Erste reichen.
<LetoThe2nd> nubcake: gut, nicht mein gebiet.
<nubcake> mist :D
<hudo> gibts equalizer fuer rhythmbox ?
<hdp> Ja, gibt es.
<hudo> hat jemand link dazu
<hudo> oder howto
<hdp> Versuch es mal mit diesem Suchstring bei Google: "rhythmbox equalizer".
<hudo> ich les da nur von problemen und bugs
<oliver_> hi
<geri> hi, warum funktioniert der build hier nicht? http://openpaste.org/f67E0f34
<bekks> geri: Das steht da.
<geri> binary package not found
<geri> was meint er?
<bekks> Zeile 19 und 20.
<geri> da steht nichts sinnvolles
<geri> make: Nothing to be done for 'all'
<whatever_42> ich habe einen wlan access point welcher über lan an einen router angebunden ist. kann ich zwischen deren verbindung einen linux server schalten, der den netzwerk traffic mit loggt? wenn ja wie heißt ein solches package?
<geri> bekks, http://openpaste.org/3Dfe75BC ...?
<bullgard6> Das sid-Paket »mediainfo« stellt ubuntu nicht zur Verfügung? Was ist der Grund?
<bekks> Ubuntu ist nicht sid. Das ist der Grund.
<geri> bekks, weisst du was hier schief läuft?
<potzblitz> bin dabei wlan0 aufzusetzen. habe wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d eingegeben. keine fehler erkennbar. ein ping auf das gateway meldet aber unreachable
<RedNifre> Gibt's nen einfachen Trick was man machen kann, wenn Mausklicks nicht registriert werden (rausziehen und wieder reinstecken ging nicht)
<RedNifre> Kam ca. 10 Sekunden nach dem Einloggen 
<RedNifre> okay, launcher klicken geht noch... wird wohl auf einen neustart hinauslaufen...
<k1l> geri: war das nicht was für die kernel leute?
<geri> kernel leute sind anscheinend schon weg :D
<k1l> ich dachte eher an #ubuntu-kernel wegen deinem eigenem kernelgefummel
<jamesbond-4711> hi
<jamesbond-4711> habe versehentlich in der Unity-Oberfläche das Kennwort für mein WLAN falsch eingegeben
<jamesbond-4711> jetzt werde ich nicht mehr danach gefragt
<jamesbond-4711> und kann dementsprechend nicht verbinden
<jamesbond-4711> muß ich deswegen neu booten?
<jamesbond-4711> oder kann ich das Teil überreden, mich erneut nach dem Pwd zu fragen?
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: oben rechts auf das NetworkManager symbol klicken und neu verbinden klappt nicht?
<jamesbond-4711> nein, er versucht dann (mit dem falsch eingegebenen Pwd) neu zu verbinden
<hdp> Rechtsklick->Edit Connections, der Rest dürfte selbsterklärend sein.
<jamesbond-4711> aber es wird nicht mehr nach dem Kennwort gefragt
<k1l> dann wirds wohl am schlüsselbund liegen
<jamesbond-4711> es gibt nur "Network Settings (alpha)"
<jamesbond-4711> --> da funktioniert überhaupt gar nichts
<jamesbond-4711> (wie das alpha schon vermuten ließ)
<k1l> ähm? was für ein ubuntu ist das da?
<jamesbond-4711> die aktuelle Version
<jamesbond-4711> 11.10
<bekks> Welche?
<k1l> nopaste mal nen "lsb_release -a" bitte
<jamesbond-4711> Moment, ich chatte am anderen Rechner...
<jamesbond-4711> mußte es abtippen: http://pastebin.com/pS727sAM
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: versuch doch mal das schlüsselbund zu öffnen
<jamesbond-4711> welches Schlüsselbund?
<k1l> (er fragt anfangs nicht nach dem wlan passwort, sondern nach dem schlüsselbundpasswort um das wlan passwort dadraus zu benutzen)
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_schl%C3%BCsselbund
<k1l> aber wüsste jetzt aus dem stehgreif auch nicht wie man das neu triggern könnte. hab auch keinen bock hier grade alles asuzustellen. versuch halt nochmal mit dem NM applet
<jamesbond-4711> ok, ich werde halt neu booten :(
<jamesbond-4711> na klasse, der merkt sich das über den Reboot hinaus :(
<bekks> Es wäre sinnfrei, wenn das anders wäre.
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: rechtsklick auf das wlan/netzwerk symbol. da dann bei einstellungen in den wlan tab.
<jamesbond-4711> bekks: bei einem funktionierenden Kennwort würde es Sinn machen, aber ich habe mich vertippt
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: das ist keine raketenwissenschaft.
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: sicher nicht - aber es liegt doch nicht an mir (mit arch ist es kein Problem, das ans Laufen zu bekommen)
<jamesbond-4711> ich wollte mir halt mal ne andere Distri ansehen
<jamesbond-4711> und habe mir testweise mal Ubuntu auf den Läppi gespielt
<jamesbond-4711> aber der läßt mich das Kennwort partout nicht ändern
<k1l> jamesbond-4711: ich kann (und will) dir grade keine schritt für schritt anleitung geben. aber ich habe dir gesagt, wie man es lösen könnte
<hdp> Wenn der Netzwerkmanager diesen Einstellungsdialog nicht mehr bietet, dann wirst du es halt händisch raushauen müssen.
<jamesbond-4711> der NM ist so buggy: die Verbindung geht jetzt wieder, ich komme ins Internet und kann Pakete installieren - der NM zeigt den Status allerdings so an, als wäre keine Verbindung da
<jamesbond-4711> omg, ist das schlecht
<k1l> wie auch immer :/
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: ich will mal in Ubuntu reinschnuppern, um zu entscheiden, ob das etwas für meinen Laptop ist, den ich selten benutze. Arch ist dafür weniger geeignet, da man dort häufiger updaten sollte
<jamesbond-4711> k1l: daher mal die Frage: welche Oberfläche verwendest Du denn?
<jamesbond-4711> bzw. welche kannst Du empfehlen?
<k1l> ich hab unity hier. aber jeder hat ja andere anforderungen: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<k1l> gnome2 gibts natürlich nicht mehr
<jamesbond-4711> für meinen Hauptrechner würde Ubuntu niemals in Frage kommen, da habe ich in der Tat spezielle Anforderungen. Aber beim Notebook sollte möglichst wenig zu administrieren sein, und im Grunde brauche ich nicht viel mehr als einen Browser wie chromium
<jamesbond-4711> und eine funktionierende WLAN-Verbindung natürlich :)
<k1l> wenn der anwender es schafft bietet das ubuntu, ja.
<jamesbond-4711> wie schiebe ich bei Unity ein Fenster auf eine andere Arbeitsfläche?
<k1l_> nehmen und schieben
<jamesbond-4711> ich schieb's zu 90% rechts raus
<k1l_> oder rechtsklick und dann einen eintrag aus dem menü auswählen, der logisch klingt. oder die dekstopüberischt und da die fenster verschieben
<jamesbond-4711> wenn ich dann aber rechts rübergehe, ist die Arbeitsfläche nebenan leer
<jamesbond-4711> ah, bei normalen Fenstern geht's über das Kontextmenü der Titelleiste
<jamesbond-4711> hab's dummerweise mit chromium versucht, wo die Standard-Borders defaultmäßig deaktiviert sind :)
<jamesbond-4711> wie man in dieser Desktop-Übersicht die Fenster verschiebt, hab ich noch nicht raus...
<k1l_> ich leg die mal im wiki die einführung zu unity ans herz.
<jamesbond-4711> OK, lese ich mir mal durch
<jamesbond-4711> ich dachte, das sei so benutzerfreundlich, daß es größtenteils selbsterklärend ist - finde ich bis jetzt allerdings überhaupt nicht
<kn0rki> zu verwoehnt ;)
<k1l_> jamesbond-4711: sry, aber das sind viele basics in einer computerbenutzung :/
<jamesbond-4711> naja, im Wiki steht: "Nach dem Anklicken mit der linke Maustaste auf das Icon "Arbeitsflächen-Umschalter" werden auf dem Monitor die vorhanden Arbeitsflächen zusammenhängend angezeigt. Nun kann man in diesen minimiert dargestellten Arbeitsflächen jedes Fenster einzeln mit gedrückter linke Maustaste greifen und seinen Vorstellungen entsprechend auf die gewünschte Arbeitsfläche verschieben."
<jamesbond-4711> das funktioniert aber nicht
<k1l_> funktioniert hier :/
<jamesbond-4711> jetzt wollte ich mal was Positives sagen:
<jamesbond-4711> man kann out-of-the-box in den Hibernate-Modus fahren
<jamesbond-4711> das habe ich so noch bei keiner Distri gesehen
<jamesbond-4711> nur kommt er danach nicht mehr hoch :(
<jamesbond-4711> nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit Mauszeiger - sonst nix
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-20
<Zigi> Huhu, hat hier schonmal jemand ein Wlan mit mehreren aps aufgespannt?  Würde gerne mit 3 Routern ein Wlan aufspannen. einer als tatsächlicher rounter und 2 als aps. am liebsten würde ich dass die aps den radius server vom router zum authentifizieren bnutzen. Gibts dazu tips ? Google hat mir bisher leider nur Seiten zu Bridges ausgespuckt
<Zigi> Hah, habs endlich gefunden :) Roaming heißt das Zauberwort und ist leider nur mit bestimmter Hardware möglich. Aber genau das was ich gesucht habe.  Nur falls es jemanden interessiert :P
<Kipferl> hallo
<bullgard6> Kipferl: Tach! Wenn Du eine Frage hast,dann stell sie einfach. Es gibt hier immer einige Leute, die mitlesen, (Aber nicht alle Leute antworten.)
<Kipferl> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem ubuntu server 9.04 x64. Ich bekomme keine Internetverbindung obwohl alles richtig eingestellt ist.
<bullgard6> Kipferl: Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung?
<Kipferl> im prinzip schlägt der ping auf webseiten fehl und ich kann keine pakete runter laden. Per SSH einloggen kann ich mich und meine Firewall kann ich auch pingen aber darüber hinaus nichts
<k1l_> Kipferl: 9.04 ist aus dem support raus. da solltest du dringend zumindest die 10,04 installieren
<k1l_> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Schmitz  aber schon heftig der typ. hat alles gemacht, was nach schnellem geld roch
<bullgard6> Kipferl: Deine Beschreibung riecht nach einem Fehler in Deinem Domain Name System (DNS).
<k1l_> (echan)
<Kipferl> es ist unser vmware server also unbedingt möchte ich da nichts ändern
<Kipferl> bei nslookup löst er mir die adresse auf
<deem> Kipferl: 9.04 ist trotzdem aus dem support raus
<bullgard6> Kipferl: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS_Problembehebung?redirect=no?
<k1l_> Kipferl: wenn man lange nichts an der konfiguration ändern will sollte man auf die LTS setzen. dafür gibt es die ja. deine kiste erhält keine sicherheitsupdates mehr und ist potentiell mit alten bekannten löchern angreifbar :/ aber die entscheidung liegt bei dir, dass ist richtig
<Kipferl> ich probiere gerade die ip von google zu pingen aber funktioniert auch nicht
<bullgard6> Kipferl: Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil Dein DNS nicht funktioniert.
<Kipferl> was hat das mit dem dns zu tun?
<bullgard6> Kipferl:  Bitte lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<deem> Kipferl: wie lautet denn die genau fehlermeldung beim pingen?
<Kipferl> aber sollte nicht zumindest der ping auf eine ip funktionieren??
<Kipferl> "dig @85.214.73.63 www.ubuntu.com a " funktioniert
<Kipferl> 100% paketverlust
<k1l_> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<Kipferl> hat keiner eine idee was da haben könnte?
<koegs> Kipferl: pack mal ein "ifconfig -a" und "ip route show" in ein nopaste
<Kipferl> http://pastie.org/3218153
<koegs> wieso hast du 4 Netzwerkkarten im selben Netz und auf allen vieren ein Default-Gateway
<koegs> korrigiere, 5
<Kipferl> für die Virtuellen Netzwerkkarten gibt es eine physikalische nw karte
<koegs> das beantwortet nicht meine Frage
<Kipferl> und eth0 ist für interne wartung
<koegs> die sind alle im 192.168.1.0/24 Netz
<Kipferl> eth1-4 ist über dhcp konfiguriertz
<Kipferl> ja aber ich weis nicht worauf du hinaus willst
<koegs> also ich vermute mal das 4 Karten im selben Netz und alle mit default Gateway so nicht funktioniert
<koegs> also wieso bitte einfach 4 karten im selben Netz
<koegs> ich würde erstmal 4 der 5 defaultgateway löschen
<_moep_> das funktioniert schon allerdings ist die default route dann immer dann die ip-adresse die als letztes nen dhcp request bekommen hat
<_moep_> von daher etwas sinnlos
<Kipferl> und wie stell ich das dann ein das die default route die statisch konfigurierte nw karte bekommt?
<Kipferl> oder muss ich alle statisch konfigurieren
<Ijon_Tichi> moin
<Ijon_Tichi> ich habe gestern krampfhaft versucht meinem firefox java bei zu bringen, und nu hab ich dummerweise alles was irgendwie danach aus sah als könnt es funlktionieren an paketen installiert
<Ijon_Tichi> wie werde ich jetzt am besten die überflüssigen pakete incl der nicht mehr benötigten deps wieder los?
<k1l_> Ijon_Tichi: warum guckt man da nicht einfach einmal ins wiki? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JAVA
<k1l_> Ijon_Tichi: apt-get remove --purge <überflüssiges paket>
<k1l_> die deps dann mit apt-get autoremove
<Ijon_Tichi> ah kay danke :) gibt es vlt irgendwo eine möglichkeit sich die installieren pakete in chronologischer reihenfolge nach installationszeitpunkt an zu zeigen?
<k1l_> Ijon_Tichi: apt hat ein log unter /var/log
<Ijon_Tichi> okay danke :) dann miste ich erstmal ordendlich aus und fang nochmal von vorne an
<Kipferl> ich habe jetzt alle nw karten statisch konfiguriert und nur bei eth0 ein gateway angegeben und jetzt sieht es eo aus
<Kipferl> http://pastie.org/3218304
<koegs> ich sehe da keine default route
<Kipferl> muss ich die händisch angeben?
<Kipferl> denn mich wundert es auch denn ich habe bei eth0 ein gateway angegeben
<butti> guten morgen jungs
<butti> ich kinnte hilfe beim gestallten von parttion layout gebrauchen. ich installiere gerade neu das system auf ne neuen festplatte und habe fragen...
<sash_> butti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<koegs> wenn du Kiperfl: wie sieht denn /etc/network/interfaces aus?
<sash_> Lesen und anschließend noch die Links unten aufrufen.
<Frickelpit> butti: beim partitionslayout bekommst du von 3 leuten 5 verschiedene meinungen
<NTQ> Hallo. Ich habe hier unter Ubuntu eine Internetverbindungsfreigabe von WLAN auf LAN gemacht. Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, welche IP das Gerät bekommen hat, denn mein Rechner hat die IP ja dann vergeben. ich selbst habe 10.42.43.1
<Kipferl> http://pastie.org/3218495
<deem> NTQ: auf dem gerät nachschauen?
<butti> darf ich dennoch was fragen? ich finde nämlich in den anleitung kein hinweis auf meine fragen
<deem> butti: frag halt
<NTQ> deem: das gerät hat weder bildschirm, noch tastatur, noch sonst irgendeine eingabemöglichkeit. es wird einfach an LAN angeschlossen, lässt sich eine IP geben und dann kann man per ssh ran.
<deem> NTQ: nmap ftw \o/ :D
<deem> NTQ: ansonsten hast du mit sicherheit einen dhcp server auf deinem rechner laufen und der schreibt logs "grep -r -i dhcp /var/log*"
<deem> ups. da fehlt ein /
<deem>  soll heißen /var/log/*
<NTQ> ich hätte vielleicht lieber noch tail dazu nehmen sollen ^^
<NTQ> *scroll*
<koegs> Kipferl: sieht eigentlich gut aus, macht noch das "auto eth0" wieder rein und reboote die kiste mal
<Kipferl> ok
<Kipferl> nur hab ich das problem das eth0 nicht mit dem system mitstarted
<butti> danke. ich möchte zukünftig eine vm für anderes system installieren. wad braucht also das minimum fvm in /root. dann möchte ich eine /usr partition und weiss nicht ob dise primär seien muss oder extended. und ob ich für swap eine primäre anlegen soll wenn vm in einsatz kommen wird
<Kipferl> und laut wiki soll das den Fehler beheben aber so gehts auch nicht
<deem> butti: das ist wurst
<NTQ> deem: alles klar. hab die IP. die sache mit grep hat mir weitergeholfen. aber anstatt nach dhcp hab ich einfach nach 10.42.43. gesucht ;)
<tripled> weiß jemand wie man bei einer persistenten live-usb installation den liveuser löschen kann?
<deem> NTQ: du hättest auch mit nmap das 10.43.43.0/24 netzt durchsuchen können =)
<k1l> tripled: leg nen neuen an
<NTQ> das hätte ich nur erst mal installieren müssen. da hat mir die grep-variante besser gefallen
<deem> =)
<k1l> dann autologin etc austellen. (hätte ich jetzt gesagt
<butti> wurst? na wenn es so ist... danke schön 
<deem> butti: bitte :D
<butti> :-)
<tripled> k1l:  hab ich gemacht aber er bootet dann immer noch vom liveuser und er soll aber bitte mit user1 starten und nicht mit liveuser
<LetoThe2nd> tool zum gsm versand von der kommandozeile gesucht, bevozugt möglichst schlank. vorschläge?
<LetoThe2nd> s/gsm/sms/
<dadrc> kommt stark aufs handy an
<k1l> tripled: dann ausloggen. und den anderen user einloggen. vlt nimmt er dann den. ansonsten mal mit lightdm konfiguration beschäftigen
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: standard AT. ich hab nichts von händi gesagt :)
<dadrc> auch wieder richtig
<NTQ> läuft eigentlich ubuntu auch unter arm?
<deem> NTQ: ja
<deem> NTQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: ab armv7a, wohlgemerkt
<NTQ> ja, muss gleich mal schauen, was das teil hier hat
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: sag mir gerät oder cpu und ich sag dir ob du ubuntu hast ;)
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: das ist irgendso ein WD MyBook. aber irgendwie will sich das passwort nicht resetten lassen. sonst kommt ich schlecht in die shell...
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: armv5, kein ubuntu
<NTQ> alles klar :D
<NTQ> na mal schauen, was man aus dem kram noch so rausholen kann, der da schon drauf ist. gut ist schonmal die meldung: "Warning: is_dir(): Stat failed for /DataVolume/_torrent_ (errno=5 -  Input/output error) in /proto/SxM_webui/ctcs/ctcsconfig.inc on line 24    "
<NTQ> hm.... ich sollte lieber in offtopic wechseln
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: jo, ins OT oder zu den debianern, weil das noch bis armv4 geth.
<egospell> ich benutze ubuntu 11.10 ( mit gnome) - wo kann ich einstellen, das ich per rasrenkombination in den bildschirm rein und raus zoomen kann ?
<Ijon_Tichi> moin nochmal, ich habe jetzt sun-java6-plugin (6.26-2lucid1) und das dazuugehörige JRE installiert, aber ich finde im kompletten system keine datei die mozilla-javaplugin.so heist, muss ich da irgendwo einen link setzen?
<Kipferl> so ich habe den Server neu gestartet und bekomme beim ping von google ein: From RootServer (192.168.1.80) icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<Kipferl> und bei apt-get update Fehl http://at.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
<Kipferl>   Konnte nicht mit at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 verbinden (83.164.133.196). - connect (113 No route to host)
<k1l> Kipferl: das ist auch aus dem support raus. da gibts keine updates mehr
<koegs> ich würd jetzt raten dir fehlt immer noch die defaultroute
<k1l> das hab ich dir ganz zu anfang gesagt, aber das wolltest du ja nicht hören
<seven_> wie kann ich mein FF überreden auch auf amazon die sample dateien abzuspielen ?
<Kipferl> http://pastie.org/3218707
<Kipferl> ich wollt auch nur ein Paket inatallieren
<k1l> Kipferl: es gibt keine pakete mehr, da es keinen support seitens ubuntu mehr gibt
<k1l> dafür macht man schliesslich die LTS versionen. es gibt zwar noch die historischen quellen. aber das ist sicherheitstechnisch der horro für kisten, die am inet hängen
<Kipferl> ok alles klar, danke für eure hilfe, jetzt muss ich schauen wie ich das am besten mach.
<k1l> (mir gehts nur um den generellen punkt, dass man alte versionen nicht einsetzen sollte) das netzwerkproblem an sich kommt sicher durch die konfiguration
<koegs> also ich weiß grad nicht weiter, sieht eigentlich ok aus, aber da da wohl auch noch VMWare Server vorher mitspielt, will ich für nix garantieren
<ghostoverload> hi zusammen
<ghostoverload> ich suche einen guten transporter für msn auf xmpp.   fals möglich auch facebook. 
<ghostoverload> was ist zu empfehlen?
<Limitless> sorry, rasgefallen, hat noch wer geantwortet? :P
<koegs> ghostoverload: afaik muss der XMPP-Server den Transport unterstützen... welchen Server nutzt du?
<usch> ghostoverload: Du willst wohl keinen Multi-Protokoll-Client?
<k1l> Kipferl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen  man beachte die warnungen auf der seite!
<Kipferl> danke für den hinweis, mir ist klar das es eine gefahr birgt eine alter version zu verwenden aber ich möchte nicht unbedingt meine VM-Ware server neu machen nur weil ich diesen um ein raid erweitere
<ghostoverload> koegs: eigentli kein eigenen.  ich dachte, ich kann den auf den gmail xmpp porten.
<Kipferl> trotzdem habe ich noch immer das routen Problem :(
<ghostoverload> usch: ne, ich möchte nur einen,   vorzugsweise irssi  :P
<k1l> ghostoverload: du musst einen jabber server nehmen, der die ports anbietet
<usch> ghostoverload: Dann könntest du auch einen IRC Transport, z.B. BitlBee nehmen
<usch> oder wenn du auf CLI stehst, Finch
<usch> (Pidgin in der Konsole)
<ghostoverload> usch: das gibts :S  :D
<ghostoverload> k1l: kann ich nicht auf meinem server ein transporter (gateway) laufen lassen ?  demfal hab ich glaub die funktion missverstanden =)
<ghostoverload> k1l:  ich dachte eigentlich   MSN <-> mein transporter <-> gmail xmpp
<usch> du kannst BitlBee lokal laufen lassen, aber bei XMPP muss das der Server unterstützen
<usch> Du willst von MSN auf XMPP?!
<ghostoverload> ich wollte msn auf xmpp.  verwende momentan aber hauptsächlich irssi mit nem xmpp modul..
<ghostoverload> die grundidee war, das ich nur noch einen account hab. dachte an den gmail.   und die anderen (msn, facebook) über den brauchen kann
<ghostoverload> hab ich da einen überlegungsfehler drin? =)
<koegs> ghostoverload: du brauchst mindestens eh account bei den benutzten diensten
<koegs> +einen
<usch> ghostoverload: d.h. du willst von XMPP auf MSN ^^
<usch> umgekehrt wäre schwieriger
<NTQ> Ich hab auch ein kleines nerviges Problem und ich weiß nicht wie ich es genau aufspüren soll. Und zwar ist mein Nautilus unheimlich langsam. Wenn ich einen Ordner mit 100 Dateien habe, muss ich manchmal eine halbe Minute warten bis er endlich alle fertig dargestellt hat. Und das ist mit und ohne Thumbs so.
<ghostoverload> ich hab einen msn account.  möchte nun über xmpp mit meinen msn kontakten schreiben
<ghostoverload> also xmpp account auf msn schreiben. 
<NTQ> Wenn ich Nautilus dann mal frisch öffne und ich Glück habe, dann läd er auch Ordner mit vielen tausend Dateien ratz fatz. Doch von einen auf den anderen Moment geht's wieder langsam. Und ich weiß nicht warum.
<k1l> NTQ: dann untersuche mal mit top laufend nebenbei, was da probleme macht
<NTQ> k1l: du meinst einfach mal schauen, wo viel CPU-Auslastung ist?
<usch> ghostoverload: also nochmal deine Möglichkeiten: 1. XMPP-Server mit MSN-Transport-Funktion, 2. BitlBee, 2.1 öffentlichen Server suchen, 2.2 lokal installieren, 3. Finch o.a. MPC nehmen
<k1l> NTQ: ja was da los ist. vlt auch mal die logs an sich angucken.
<k1l> das kann ja grade alles mögliche sein: festplatten schaden, auslastung des systems an sich, ....
<NTQ> also momentan schluckt Xorg wieder seine üblichen 40% oder mehr obwohl ich nichts mache außer im IRC zu chatten. ^^
<NTQ> naja, gut. ich hab noch einige progrämmchen an
<k1l> NTQ: das ist doch nur interessant, wenn der effekt auftritt oder nicht? nach dem effekt auch ruhig mal die logs angucken
<ghostoverload> usch: seh ich das richtig, option 1.  kann ich dan mit einem xmpp account mit allen chatter? (msn, facebook und co.) ? 
<joschi> ghostoverload: sofern du einen xmpp-server benutzt, der entsprechende transports anbietet…
<joschi> ghostoverload: facebook und msn sprechen mittlerweile auch nativ XMPP. du könntest also einfach ein weiteres konto in deinem jabber client einrichten…
<k1l> was gmail nicht tut afaik
<usch> ghostoverload: Facebook ist eh über XMPP. Warum kannst du denn nicht mehrere Accounts einrichten?
<NTQ> k1l: Ich hass Murphys Gesetz -.-
<ghostoverload> joschi: ich möchte eben alles auf einem account.  facebook und MSN unterstüzen zwar xmpp, aber in einem geschlossenen system :(
<koegs> k1l: gmail erlaubt iirc den kontakt zu anderen jabber-servern, facebook nicht, kann sich aber auch wieder geändert haben
<ghostoverload> usch: das ziel wäre, das egal wo ich bin, nur einen account einrichten muss, und mit allech schreiben kann
<ppq> koegs: stimmt
<koegs> ghostoverload: afaik funktionieren transport nicht ohne einen account beim entsprechenden Provider
<joschi> koegs: nö. facebook erlaubt immer noch keine federation und das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern
<joschi> ghostoverload: dann brauchst du einfach einen xmpp-transport. google talk unterstützt das afaik nicht derzeit
<ghostoverload> joschi: also wäre die beste möglichkeit, einen eigenen xmpp server mit den nötigen ports
<koegs> ghostoverload: ich empfehle dringenst Bitblee, hab ich laufen, brauich ich nur mit meinem IRC-Client verbinden und kann mit msn, icq, jabber, gmail, facebook chatten
<NTQ> k1l: Das gibt's nicht. Momentan geht alles instant, sogar Ordner mit >500 Bildern und aktivierten Thumbs. Ich schau mal, wenn es wieder nicht klappt.
<joschi> ghostoverload: es gibt sicherlich auch server, welche die entsprechenden transports anbieten
<k1l> ghostoverload: nein, du verbindest dich einfach mit 3 accounts von deinem xmmp client
<Kipferl> stimmt route -n so? http://pastie.org/3218874
<joschi> k1l: will er ja nicht…
<ghostoverload> ich glaub ich teste mal bitlbee,  klingt eigentlich ganz gut
<koegs> Kipferl, ist das gleiche wie "ip route" nur anders formatiert :D
<Kipferl> axo^^
<koegs> was sagt denn "ping -i eth0 www.google.de"?
<koegs> und "ping -i eth0 192.168.1.99"
<Kipferl> From RootServer (192.168.1.80) icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable
<Kipferl> auch
<koegs> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<egospell> wie heißt das paket (welches man nachinstallieren sollte) um grafik und animations einstellungen unter gnome einzustellen !?
<koegs> kommando + ausgabe, dann nochmal "ifconfig -a" und gut ist
<k1l> egospell: ccsm. compiz config settings manager
<Kipferl> http://pastie.org/3218913
<ghostoverload> joschi: noch ne frage.  MSN unterstüzt neuerdings xmpp,  kann ich mich da mit irssi und dem xmpp mod einlogen?
<joschi> ghostoverload: keine ahnung. probier es aus. es ist allerdings ein etwas "spezieller" login-mechanismus, so dass ich mir keine hoffnungen machen würde
<ghostoverload> joschi: ok,  sonst nem ich halt einfach bitlbee ^^
<ghostoverload> joschi: danke
<egospell> k1l, thx
<egospell> beim festlegen der tastenkombination für grafik reinzoomen, kann ich bei den tasten nur <Button1> bis <Button20> auswählen - wie kann ich z.B. taste a auswählen ?
<koegs> Kipferl: was ist mit "ifconfig -a"?
<Kipferl> http://pastie.org/3218973
<koegs> Kipferl: eth0 ist nicht "running", ubuntu denkt also das interface ist nicht connected... physikalisch hiesse das, das kabel ist nicht eingesteckt, schau bitte in der vmware server konfiguration
<Kipferl> eth0 ist nicht für den vmware server, darüber warte ich den server via ssh
<koegs> ach das ist kein ubuntu, das IN vmware server läuft?
<koegs> sondern die kiste hostet den vmware server
<Kipferl> nein
<Kipferl> das ist der vmware server
<koegs> dann überprüf mal dein kabel und die buchse
<Kipferl> ich hab mich via putty eingeloggt ich schätze das kabel ist ok "^^
<koegs> bestimmt nicht auf eth0
<Kipferl> doch eth0 hat 192.168.1.80 und über diese habe ich mich eingeloggt
<k1l> RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  kann nciht sein
<benvei> Kipferl, evtl hause mal alle anderen lan verbindungen raus? ;)
<benvei> ifdown eth1 - 4
<benvei> Steckt das ganze in einem Switch? Die haben alle die gleiche Range und alle IPv6 ausser eth0 ;)
<Kipferl> hab mal ifdown eth0 gemacht und bin noch immer drin, am switch steckts und ist auch verbunden
<benvei> Kipferl, dann biste nicht über eth0 verbunden ;)
<benvei> dann ifdown'ne mal alle bist weißt über welchen du verbunden bist ;)
<Kipferl> ok ich habs heraussen ich bin über eth1 drinnen aber ich verbinde mich doch mit 192.168.1.80 *verwirrt
<Kipferl> *
<benvei> Wer vergiebt die IP's? Der Router? oder haste nen DHCP Server im Netz?
<Kipferl> ipcop vergibt ip's
<benvei> Kipferl, traceroute auf die IP schon probiert?
<Kipferl> geht traceroute6 nur mit ipv6 adressen?
<benvei> ja?
<benvei> wir wollen ja IPv4 nicht 6 ;) 6 wird garnicht vergeben lustiger weise ;)
<Kipferl> dann ja und es hat nicht funktioneirt
<benvei> Kipferl, welches PC OS? Windows? oder Linux?
<koegs> benvei: Jaunty mit VMWare Server
<Kipferl> jap
<benvei> koegs, ich wollte sein Heim PC OS von dem er die Tracerout laufen lässt ;)
<koegs> Kipferl: dumme Frage und ein bisschen Offtopic, wärst du vielleicht mit VMWare ESXi/vSphere vielleicht besser bedient?
<koegs> -vielleicht
<Kipferl> aso mom
<ghostoverload> so, bitlbee ist drauf, aber irgend wie hängt der bim anmelden an MSN :S
<ghostoverload> bleibt bei "msn - Logging in: Authenticated, getting buddy list"
<ghostoverload> und dan kommt nach ner zeit ein timeout.
<Kipferl> ich glaub ich dreh durch, jetzt habe ich den server neu gestarted weil ich die interfaces vorher nicht mhr starten konnte, und jetzt kann ich nur au den server zugreifen wenn ich ifdown eth0 eingebe oO
<koegs> ich würd ja jetzt vermuten da ist irgendwas an deinem Netz oder Routing gepfuscht :D
<Kipferl> tracert sagt ich bin direkt verbunden (so groß ist das netz dann auch wieder nicht)
<koegs> Kipferl: ist das system in irgendeiner weise produktiv eingesetzt?
<Kipferl> ja
<Kipferl> ich konnt nur heut nur ziemlich ungestört dran herumwerken
<koegs> nagut, mag sich jemand anderes bemühen, wenn er möchte, mir scheint es arg zerbastelt und noch tiefer mag ich nicht forschen
<Kipferl> ich überleg eh auch schon ob es schlussendlich nicht gescheiter währe das ganze system neu zu machen
<Kipferl> aber es ist halt blöd weil unsere VMs drauf laufen
<UKI> so moin moin
<UKI> alle
<Kipferl> und hallo
<koegs> definitiv und wenn ihr den ganzen Ubuntu-Unterbau gar nicht braucht, weil da sonst eh nix drauf läuft, dann schau doch mal nach VMWare vSphere/ESXi
<UKI> habe mal ne frage !!
<UKI> ihr kennt das Programm " KGet " der geht bei mir nicht mehr 2 mal ging er nur :-(
<UKI> warum???
<UKI> geht der net mehr
<Kipferl> dafür fehlen uns leider die passenden NW Karten
<k1l> UKI: drück nicht immer enter! das nervt! sag mal welches ubuntu du genau nutzt, welcher fehler kommt etc.
<Kipferl> und so viel aufwand mag ich dann auch nicht mehr betreiben, ich möcht eigentlich nur ein sw RAID auf dem Gferät zum laufen bringen
<UKI> thx man 
<UKI> I watched it
<UKI> Ubuntu 11.10 warum
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<UKI> da kommt kein fehler  sonder es geht nicht mehr auf !
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kget  mehr kann ich zu kget und der wenigen info nicht beitragen :/
<UKI> danke ich schau mal rein
<nunatak> benutzt von euch jemand latex mit biblatex-biber? ich kann aus der documentation und anderen quellen nicht wirklich ableiten wohin die binary biber muss.
<Kipferl> danke mal an alle ich glaube ich habe eine möglichkeit gefunden wie es laufen könnte, aber erst mal ab ins wochenende ;)
<Gerald> LetoThe2nd, da?
<NTQ> hi. weiß jemand wie ich einem programm so starten kann, dass es nicht mehr als eine gewisse menge speicher nutzen darf?
<guest12345> hey. ich nutze ubuntu 11.10 und habe das passwort geändert. jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden und kann nur noch das gastkonto nutzen, welches mir allesdings keinen zugriff auf meine daten zulässt, ich weiß das ich über den recovery mode ins terminal mit sudo rechten komme, allerdings kenne ich den befehl fürs passwort zurücksetzen nicht, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
<deem> guest12345: passwd
<guest12345> @deem muss ich nicht noch einen benutzer oder sonstiges angeben?
<Frickelpit> passwd dein_user
<guest12345> okay danke =) wenn es nicht funktioniert werde ich mich nocheinmal melden =)
<NTQ> tu das
<deem> wenn er einfach "passwd" eingegeben hätte, hätte passwd schon gemeckert und die syntax erklärt *.*
<NTQ> naja, ihm sei vergeben
<NTQ> ich hätte da mal noch eine andere frage. gibts irgendein einfaches skript, das mir meine alten installierten kernel deinstalliert?
<NTQ> momentan sind glaube ich 9 installiert. die letzten beiden reichen mir eigentlich immer
<deem> NTQ: apt-get? :D
<Frickelpit> NTQ: apt-get remove
<NTQ> hmja, schon, aber das sind ja gleich immer mehrere pakete pro version. bis ich die immer alle zusammengeschreibselt habe, dauert das immer so lange ^^
<Frickelpit> NTQ: tab-completion nutzen
<NTQ> jaja. so weit hinterm mond leb ich nun auch wieder nicht ^^
<dadrc> NTQ, kann man auch skripten, wenn du das wirklich willst
<dadrc> http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/ zB, ungetestet und ohne Garantie natürlich :)
<deem> mein centerim weiget sich strikt meine umlaute anzuzeigen. habe schon das paket "centerim-utf8" installiert und mein lokales encoding auf utf-8 und das remoteencoding auf iso-8859-15 umgestellt.
<NTQ> dadrc: danke. ich schau mal. ich hab hier noch linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic
<Hardy_1> hi
<Hardy_1> wie bekomm ich denn das ubuntu 3.12 aus dem grubmenue weg?
<NTQ> Hard_1 deinstallieren?
<NTQ> Hardy_1: meinte ich
<Hardy_1> nee hab dort ubuntu3.12 und als anderen punkt 3.14
<Hardy_1> und möchte nur 3.14 haben
<NTQ> na sag ich doch. 3.12 deinstallieren
<NTQ> dann verschwindet es auch aus dem menü
<Hardy_1> ja aber wier?
<Hardy_1> wie?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<ppq> Hardy_1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<dadrc> ha!
<ppq> ⁵
<NTQ> ,kernel?
<NTQ> hm... wie ging das noch?
<Frickelpit> !kernel
<NTQ> shedlandpony ist gar nicht da
<dadrc> Und der Ersatzbot lernt aber noch
<dadrc> -aber o0
<Hardy_1> ich such mir gerade einen ab nach der paketverwaltung.... paketsoftwarequellen finde ich ja aber dort kann ich keinen kernel deinstallieren...,
<Frickelpit> Hardy_1: welches ubuntu?
<Hardy_1> 3.12 glaube ich
<k1l> Hardy_1: nopaste mal ein "lsb_release -a"
<dadrc> Tjong, bringt mal bitte deine Verbindung in Ordnung.
<Tjong> ja tut mir Leid
<Tjong> Pidgin ist mir hier die ganze Zeit abgestürzt
<Tjong> Das erste was ich versucht hab, war meine Standard IRC Konten rauszunehmen, damits eben nicht spammt, sorry ^^
<Hardy_1> da passiert nix
<Frickelpit> Tjong: nimm nen ordentlichen client für IRC
<Conan179a> Ich hab ein problem, ich höt nur ab und zu ton auf meinem ubuntu 11.04
<Tjong> pff Pidgin ist ordentlich :P
<k1l> Tjong: nimm einfach die ubuntu channel aus dem autostart, dann kannst du bei fragen joinen und wirst bei client/leitungsproblemen nicht gebannt
<Hardy_1> k1 mit sudo geht es:)
<deem> Hardy_1: mach mal "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<Hardy_1> k1l: No LSB modules are available.
<Hardy_1> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Hardy_1> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<Hardy_1> Release:        11.10
<Hardy_1> Codename:       oneiric
<NTQ> Hardy_1: nutz einfach die konsole. sudo apt-get remove
<Tjong> Ja ok hab ich jetzt gemacht ;)
<k1l> Hardy_1: ok, in zukunft bitte aber mehr als 3 zeilen nicht hier rein, sondern einen pasteservice nutzen.
<Hardy_1> sorry es waren 5 zeilen
<k1l> Hardy_1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren  das willst du wohl machen
<Hardy_1> k1l: ja
<k1l> hardcore: link lesen, verstehen, nachdenken, anwenden
<Conan179a> mein notenook ist ein acer aspire 7730g mit relteac hda888 chip
<k1l> bei problemen wieder melden
<k1l> Hardy_1: danach noch update-grub fahren, damit auch das menü angepasst wird
<Hardy_1> k1l: also in den systemeinstellungen finde ich keine paketverwaltung und soetwas über apt-get zuz versuchen da habe ich etwqas bammel falsch zu mac hen ausserdem brauche ich dazu die exakte kernelbezeichnung des anderen kernel
<NTQ> update-grub wurde bei mir immer automatisch gemacht, wenn ich einen kernel deinstalliert hab
<NTQ> Hardy_1: such im menü nach synaptic
<k1l> NTQ: synaptic ist nicht mehr dabei
<k1l> bitte kein halbwissen :/
<NTQ> oh, sorry. hab ja noch mein 10.04. da gibts das noch
<seven_> wie kann ich mein FF überreden auf amazon auch die sample dateien abzuspielen ?
<egospell> nach dem festlegen der tastenkombination für grafik/desktop rein/rausd zoomen ( ccsm ), funktioniert dies noch immer nicht. sind dafür weitere einstellungen notwendig ?
<k1l> Hardy_1: mit "ls -l /boot" kannst du schauen, welche kernel noch installiert sind. diese dann entfernen"
<k1l> Hardy_1: denk an die tab-completion, die vereinfacht einiges
<Hardy_1> da gibt es einmal confi und einmal generic... was hat das zu bedeuten?
<Hardy_1> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   730770 2011-11-21 22:29 abi-3.0.0-14-generic
<Hardy_1> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   134754 2011-10-07 22:02 config-3.0.0-12-generic
<k1l> Hardy_1: ist unteressant. da gibts für jeden kernel merhrere sachen
<Conan179a> wird der soubnd vom kernel gemacht oder von einem anderen programm teil?
<k1l> Hardy_1: jetzt kommt der teil mit dem denken ins spiel :)
<Hardy_1> normalerweise musste ich : 'sudo apt-get remove vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic' tun?
<k1l> nein
<Hardy_1> mit dem denken klemmt es wohl...?
<k1l> Hardy_1: ich werde dir hier nicht die arbeit abnehmen und alles diktieren. lies den artikel nochmal! LESEN und nicht nur gucken wo nen befehl steht
<k1l> mit dem ls befehl kannst du einfach nachgucken, welche kernel nummern du installiert hast
<Hardy_1> dort wird auf eine paketverwaltung hingewiesen und ich weiß einfach nicht wie das gemeint ist, sorry
<Frickelpit> Hardy_1: dann schau im wiki nach Paketverwaltung
<k1l> Hardy_1: im artikel steht genau, was man deinstallieren muss
<k1l> der name des paketes! die zahlen ändern sich bei dir natürlich, deswegen der tip mit dem /boot ordner
<Hardy_1> jetzt ist der firefox abgestürzt reagiert nicht mehr..
<k1l> SeriousSammy: bitte mal die verbindung/client überprüfen und die ubuntu ordern aus dem autostart nehmen. danke
<Hardy_1> hier bin ich wieder
<Hardy_1> aber ich kann auch nichts mit dem hinweis /boot anfangen
<Hardy_1> im wiki steht das ab ubuntu 10.10 statt der paketverwaltung synaptic das softwarecenter verwendet wird.... daraus schlussfolgere ich das man damit den alten kernel deinstallieren kann... nur finde ich dort nichts dementsprechendes..
<guest12345> sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde hatte probleme mit em internet
<guest12345> ich wollte das passwort über den recovery mode zurücksetzten und habe die eine fehlermeldung bekommen
<guest12345> das passwort wurde nicht geändert... und dann noch etwas mit authetifizierungsproblem
<guest12345> was soll ich jetzt machen?
<k1l> Hardy_1: du musst ein gewissen paket entfernen. ob du das mit apt-get in nem terminal oder woanders machst ist prinzipiell egal, aber für uns hier ist apt-get besser, weil das 1. fehlermeldungen ausspuckt und genauere anweisungen möglich macht
<Hardy_1> das ist ja alles gut und schön.. nur wie soll ich mit apt-get mir den alten kernel suchen?
<k1l> guest12345: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen  sonst mal genaue fehlermeldung etcpp 
<k1l> Hardy_1: da kommt dein grips ins spiel: paketbeispiel aus dem wiki + kernelnummer aus dem "ls -l /boot" + deinen grips = richtiger paketname 
<k1l> (aber du hast scheinbar immernoch nicht verstanden, was du da überhaupt deinstallieren musst, obwohl das im genannten artikel als beispiel erklärt ist)
<Hardy_1> also ist das mit dem 'linux-image-' frei übertragbar? aus meinem vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic wird ein 'linux-image--3.0.0-12-generic' ???
<k1l> Hardy_1: ja, jetzt sind wir auf dem richtigen weg. hast noch ein - zuviel drin, aber das bekommst du mit tabcompletion wieder raus: gib mal den befehl bis zu dem linux-image ein
<Hardy_1> also ' apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic' ??
<lotte> ich nutze xubuntu 11.10 und versuche umts-stick Huawei E1750 ins laufen zu bekommen lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552 (HSPA modem)
<Hardy_1> also ein - war zuviel?
<k1l> Hardy_1: gib den befehl mal bist zu dum "linux-image" ein dann sag ok 
<Hardy_1> ok
<k1l> jetzt drück 2mal "tab"
<Hardy_1> hab ich
<k1l> (ggf nochmal 2mal)
<lotte> usb-modeswitch + usb-modeswitch-data ist neueste version
<Hardy_1> 1612 möglichkeite!!
<k1l> dann solltest du eine auswahl bekommen. dann weitertippen und wieder vervollständigen lassen. so kann man tippfehler ausschliessen
<lotte> pin aban ner windows  kiste deaktiviert
<lotte> ich meinte pin abfrage
<lotte> muss bei 11.10 noch manuell eine udev regel gebastelt werden?
<k1l> Hardy_1: wenn dich die tabcompletion überfordert gib nur den befehl ein. das behebt dein "problem"
<Hardy_1> k1l: jetzt hab ich es .. danke aber die geschichte mit dem tab die muss man ersteinmal kennen ;)
<Hardy_1> das nennt sich tabcomplention?  aha
<lotte> usb-devices zeigt: T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0
<lotte> D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
<lotte> P:  Vendor=12d1 ProdID=1446 Rev=00.00
<lotte> S:  Manufacturer=HUAWEI Technology
<lotte> S:  Product=HUAWEI Mobile
<lotte> C:  #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=500mA
<lotte> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage
<lotte> I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage
<Hardy_1> dann hab ich noch ein problem.. sorry ja ich bin ubuntu-neuling
<k1l> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<k1l> lotte: 
<Hardy_1> möchte gern siedler2 von green pepper unter wine installieren  nur bekomm ich das nicht gebacken
<k1l> Hardy_1: am besten immer erstmal ein blick ins wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Die_Siedler_II?highlight=siedler
<k1l> Hardy_1: und bei wine generell immer erstmal die appdb befragen. da gibts für jedes programm gesammelte informationen
<Hardy_1> im wiki steht das verzeichnis S2 zuerst auf die hd kopieren  nur gibt es bei greenPepper kein Verzeichnis S2 
<spY|da> Hardy_1, und http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9001
<guest12345> @k1l Fehler beim Ändern des Authentifizirtungstoken, Passwort nicht geändert
<k1l> guest12345: welches ubuntu ist das genau? welches cd hast du da?
<guest12345> ich habe ubuntu 11.10 . ich hatte keine drin, aber wenn habe ich nur die von 10.10 da
<k1l> also bootest du die recovery?
<guest12345> ja.
<Hardy_1> spY|da: also aus dem wineHQ : Than put the Files: d3dx9_29.dll and msvcr71.dll download them from dll-flies.com     diese files gibt es nicht auf der greenpepper-CD oder sind eben geschützt ich komm jedenfalls nicht ran..
<k1l> mach mal sudo passwd username
<k1l> Hardy_1: lesen was da steht!
<guest12345> okay.. da hätte ich auch von alleine drauf kommen müssen :/ ich hoffe das geht.. ich probiere es mal aus =)
<Hardy_1> ich versteh das so das ich diese files von der seite: dll-flies.com laden soll  nur scheint es eine solche seite im internet nicht zu geben
<Hardy_1> ich geh kaputt der link funnzt nicht aber wenn ich www.dll-flies.com eingebe öffnet sich die seite
<hyphendot> aus welchen gruenden kann es passieren das eine installation bei der auswahl rebootet
<lotte> ich arbeite noch x diese liste durch: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/web-n-walk-stick-iv-bekomme-keine-verbindung/#post-2572257
<lotte> bye
<Hardy_1> so habe jetzt die dll's geladen und an entprechende stelle kopiert... nur lässt sich siedler nicht starten weil der kopierschutz behauptet die cd liegt nicht im laufwerk
<Hardy_1> das tut sie aber nur ubuntu schaut gar nicht erst auf dem lw nach d.h. es läuft nicht an obwohl ich es schon geöffnet hatte
<Hardy_1> wie kann ich erreichen das wine beim programmstart(siedler2) das cd-laufwerk mountet?
<natoka> hi
<Hardy_1> Kein CD/DVD-ROM-Laufwerk gefunden.
<Hardy_1> Weitere, detaillierte Informationen entnehmen Sie bitte http://www.securom.com/message.asp?m=nodrive&l=ge.
<jokrebel> Hardy_1: Schau mal auf der Homepage von WineHQ
<natoka> ich wuerde mir gerne einen custom kernel bauen, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher was die sinnvollere methode ist - mit make-kpkg oder mittels debian/rules
<k1l> Hardy_1: das ist erstmal ein problem von wine, wenn du das wine benutzt. lies also dort in dem thread nach, was man machen muss
<guest12345> @k1l mit sudo passwd username geht es auch nicht..
<k1l> natoka: wiki delivers: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<natoka> k1l: cool, danke, genau sowas habe ich gesucht
<hyphendot> hi
<hyphendot> welche gründe gibt es das bei der menüauswahl der ubuntu installation ein neustart auftritt ?
<Frickelpit> hyphendot: ein kernelupdate z.b.
<k1l> hyphendot: welches ubuntu? welches medium wird verwendet? besondere hardware?
<k1l> oder kaputte hardware?
<Frickelpit> aso, geht um den installer^^
<natoka> ls
<natoka> sry, falsches fenster ... ;)
<hyphendot> 11.10 64 bit architektur
<hyphendot> cd
<k1l> ist das überhaupt eine 64bit fähige hardware? ist die cd in ordnung?
<hyphendot> ok aktuell ist freebsd installiert, die cd läuft, werden ssd unterstützt ?
<k1l> hyphendot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-cd_Problembehebung
<k1l> freebsd oder ssd sollten keien probleme machen. ist das nen laptop? wenn ja welcher?
<hyphendot> lg s210 cbmag
<hyphendot> ahci  wars nicht
<k1l> ja prüf erstmal die cd
<hyphendot> 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459 hash according to version
<hyphendot> auf dem desktop kann ich die wubi.exe starten scheint ok zu sein
<k1l> hmm. so spontan wüsste ich es dann auch nicht. vlt mal nen usb-stick probieren? oder die alternate cd
<jokrebel_> .oO( ohoh - Wubi )
<hyphendot> grad gefunden mal versuchen 
<seven_> hi, habe auf amazon z.B. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006ARRLAE/ref=dm_dp_trk17?ie=UTF8&qid=1327079859&sr=8-2 keinen Ton. Woran kann das liegen ?
<hdp> An dem Browserplugin, welches den Ton wiedergibt, o.a. an Amazon.
<seven_> aha, :(
<jokrebel> seven_: Hier gehts jedenfalls.
<seven_> jokrebel: ubuntu 11.10 ?
<jokrebel_> seven_: Nein 12.04 Alpha
<seven_> jokrebel_: woran kanns denn dann liegen ?
<k1l> seven_: es liegt an irgendeiner einstellung bei dir. drück mal auf plya und guck dann im audio menü ob was gemnutet ist
<benvei> seven_, wie bereits gesagt, vermutlich am Plugin vom FF oder an amazon
<bekks> An Amazon kann es nicht liegen, wenn es ja offensichtlich bei anderen sauber funktioniert.
<seven_> hmm, bei den Audio Einstellungen kann ich auch nichts feststellen, alles Andere läuft ja auch ...
<seven_> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_3?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Ddigital-music&field-keywords=bravo+hits&x=0&y=0&sprefix=bra%2Cdigital-music%2C267 funktioniert z.B.
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Verbindungsprobleme?
<phw> Wie bekomme ich eine Serielle Konsole (als Server) unter Ubuntu zum Laufen? Das scheint seit 10.11 anders zu funktionieren....
<LetoThe2nd> phw: google meint https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<phw> Genau - jedoch gibts es /etc/init/ttyS0.conf nicht; Soll Sie neu erstellt werden?
<phw> oder fehlt mir ein paket?
<nemesis> Gibt es eine Anleitung für die installation per Netwerkboot?
<nemesis> Sprich, das OS wird später dann auch per Netzwerk gestartet
<LetoThe2nd> phw: k.a., habs auch nur gegoogled.
<koegs> nemesis: wiki
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot#Ubuntu-Diskless
<nemesis> thx
<phw> Ah, danke das hilft :)
<ansgar_> nabend. um direkt zu meinem problem zu kommen: ich bekomm mpd unter ubuntu 11.10 nicht ans laufen, bzw. keinen ton
<padag-media> abend
<padag-media> mein ubuntu 10.04 spinnt seit nem update gestern bein der grafigkarte rum schwarz weise streifen nvidetreiber funktioniert nur im wiederherstellungsmodus grub hab ich auch schon angepasst es will aber nicht daher frag ich mich ob ubuntu 12.04 daili byild nicht neh ide wäre
<padag-media> hab seit meinem update von 9.10 auf 10.04 immer nur probleme mit dem nvidea treiber oder compize
<LetoThe2nd> padag-media: egal was auch immer dein problem ist (dein deutsch ist völlig unverständlich), von 12.04 ist im moment definitiv noch abzuraten. gefühlt würde ich sagen kann man das ernsthaft testen ab märz.
<padag-media> LetoThe2nd danke dann muss ich doch irgenwie den fehler finden 
<padag-media> letzte frage 10.04 oder 11.10 wegen update auf 12.04 lts
<benvei> padag-media, muss man darunter etwas verstehen?
<padag-media> naja lts auf lts update oder 11.10 auf 12.04 lts für neh neuinstalation hatte beim update 9.10 auf 10.4 schlechte erfahrungen gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> kann beides klappen, kann beides in die hose gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> gute voraussetzungen: keine fremdquellen, geprüfte und aktuelle backups. schlechte voraussetzungen: kreuz und quer alles mögliche installiert, keine backups, verschlüsselung und ähnliches.
<Rochvellon> padag-media> es ist egal, ob du von 10.04 oder von 11.10 auf 12.04 später upgradest. ansonsten siehe LetoThe2nd
<ExPress> padag-media,  mach doch erst mal ne 10.04 neu Installation /reparieren 
<NTQ> k1l: ich hab's wieder! mein nautilus brauch ewig um einen ordner mit vielen dateien zu laden.
<nucru> hallo da draussen. suche eine einfache voip-lösung. sowas ähnliches wie skype. mir reicht schon sprache. Und wenn möglich kostenlos :) gibts sowas ?
<padag-media> 10.4 repariren? mit cd
<bekks> nucru: skype ist keine VoIP-Software.
<hdp> !voip
<hdp> ,voip?
<ExPress> nucru,  google Gizmo 
<benvei> :p
<padag-media> Express kann ich von cd repariren ohne löchen ?
<nucru> okay skype war nur um zu sagen, was ich suche.
<NTQ> bekks: was ist skype dann?
<hdp> Ja, schau ins Ubuntuusers-Wiki.
<bekks> NTQ: Eine wasauchimmer-Software, die aber kein VoIP nutzt.
<benvei> padag-media, was willst du löschen? Was willst du reparieren? :o
<ExPress> stimmt 
<nucru> herzlichen dank
<NTQ> bekks: nagut. man kann's auch penibel sein :P
<bekks> NTQ: Nein, das ist nicht penibel, das ist eine völlig unterschiedliche Technik.
<padag-media> benvai alles was mit der grafikausgabe zutuhen hat compize treiber x11 etc
<NTQ> bekks: ja, ich weiß. wollte dich nur necken. aber wird halt gerne als oberbegriff für sowas benutzt.
<LetoThe2nd> padag-media: wenn man weiss was man tut kann man mit der cd alles mögliche machen, da man ja schliesslich jede datei auf der festplatte verändern kann. die frage ist eher, wie komplex sie sache ist.
<NTQ> k1l: ist wohl grad afk, oder?
<ExPress> skype ist in ein gewissen Rammen  "böse" *unsicher* weil es die band breite zuweit öfnetet   was bei nur VoIP nicht notwendig wäre aber man will ja noch daten tauschen etc.  
<padag-media> naja compiz x11 und treiber db sind beschädigt
<padag-media> soweit konnte ich es eingrenzen
<ExPress> dann lösche es  
<LetoThe2nd> ExPress: aufkeimende pro/contra-skype-diskussionen bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern :) danke
<bekks> padag-media: Es gibt keine Treiber DB unter Linux.
<padag-media> grafiktreiber sind vermurkst irgendwie
<bekks> Dann reparier das System doch wieder.
<LetoThe2nd> padag-media: kurzform: deine grafik macht nicht das was du glaubst das sie tun soll, und ansonsten hast du keine ahnung wos hakt. richtig?
<padag-media> LetoThe2nd naja fast ich weis grub ist wieder ok xorg ist ok und aktueller treiber ist auch neu geladen das problem irgenwoe sind noch dateien mit falchen einstellungen
<bekks> Weil WAS passiert?
<padag-media> hab gestern nur wine und playlinux sowie openbox aus instaliert
<benvei> padag-media, welchen IRC Client nutzt du denn? Für ein paar Clients gibts sogar Rechtschreib Korrektur Plugins... :/
<padag-media> xchat 
<benvei> padag-media, ich hab zwar nicht mit einer Antwort gerechnet aber... Ne, für Xchat gibts nix :(
<bekks> padag-media: Und wann kommst Du zu den konkreten Fehlern, wegen denen Du dein System neu aufsetzen willst? :)
<bekks> benvei: Doch.
<benvei> bekks, wirklich? :o
<bekks> Ja.
<NTQ> hm... ich schildere einfach nochmal mein problem von heute mittag: mein nautilus braucht fast ne halbe minute um einen ordner mit 100 dateien zu öffnen. dabei ist egal, ob ich thumbs anschalte oder ausschalte. manchmal hat er auch phasen, da gehen sogar 1000 dateien ratz fatz. woran könnte das liegen?
<NTQ> wie hoch ist hier nochmal die zeichengrenze?
<bekks> NTQ: 512 Zeichen.
<NTQ> gut, dann ist ja alles angekommen. hab ja noch 210 zeichen über gehabt
<padag-media> fehler ist seit gestern hab ich nur schwarz weise streifen im normalen modus sofern die oberfläche überhaupt läd hab auch treiber nochmal geladen und sogar ein altes x11 backup versucht
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: dateisystem?
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: ext4
<guntbert> NTQ: keine Hilfe, irgendwann hatte ich das auch - (vor allem unter /usr/share/...) - hat dann wieder aufgehört, ohne dass ich weiss warum
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: aber damit sollte es nichts zu tun haben. bei externen platten mit FAT32, ext3 oder sogar bei ner interne NTFS-partition kommen die selben probleme.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: ok. war auch nur ne vermuntung.
<NTQ> wenn ich momentan einen etwas größeren ordner öffne, wird eine cpu von nautilus und Xorg gleichermaßen zu 100% ausgelastet.
<guntbert> NTQ: wie schauts mit einem anderen file manager aus?
<NTQ> ich hab auch schon firefox geschlossen, weil ich flash in verdacht hatte. das macht ja unter 64 bit eh gerne mucken.
<NTQ> guntbert: momentan ist nur ein nautilus auf, aber mit mehreren tabs
<NTQ> aber auch noch jede menge andere programme und konsolenfenster
<guntbert> NTQ: andersrum - ich hab gemeint, verwende einen anderen file manager statt nautilus - tritt da Problem dort auch auf?
<NTQ> guntbert: achso. ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen anderen installiert. aber in jedem öffnen-dialog sind alle dateien eines ordners instant da und auch mit ls in der konsole gibt es keine probleme.
<guntbert> NTQ: drum vermute ich ein reines nautilus-Problem, als schnapp dir einmal einen anderen Datei-manager
<NTQ> guntbert: magst du mir grad mal einen vorschlagen?
<ExPress> konqueror 
<NTQ> ExPress: im ernst? naja, kdelibs hab ich ja eh schon installiert.
<ExPress> aber is ja wieder kde  und deren abhängikeiten ... dum di dum di dum 
<guntbert> ExPress: auf einem gnome system? 
<ExPress> geht guntbert  aber naja wenn is schon besser xfce oder gleich kde 
<NTQ> ich warte eure diskussion mal noch ab und geh nochn bier holen
<ExPress> aber der alte konqueror ist hammer möchtig was der alles kann ,, ich wüste kein Vergleich 
<guntbert> ExPress: ja eh, ich ahb aber an die Menge an zusätzlichen Abhängigkeiten gedacht...
<ExPress> ein paar kde lips...  mehr aufe platte 
<ExPress> die lauf Stabilität wäre da mir wichtiger 
<guntbert> ja - einmal ein install anwerfen und schauen, was da alles mitkommen würde  - ich verwend ja am liebsten mc :)
<ExPress> NTQ,  im gegenzug  BS für ein HTPC 
<ExPress> mc is cool 
<Rochvellon> bitte flames und andere diskussionen um kde/gnome/nautilus/konqueror nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben
<NTQ> ExPress: und was sollen mir die abkürzungen genau sagen?
<ExPress> guntbert, kennte den auch gentoo  sowas wie mc 
<ExPress> ein Betirebsystem  für ein multimedia PC
<guntbert> ExPress: mc gibts auf *allen* linux systemen (behaupte ich, aber wir verlassen gerade den topic-Bereich :-))
<ExPress> sag aber jetzt nicht  Mythbuntu
<NTQ> guntbert: ExPress: welchen filemanager soll ich denn nun installieren? ^^
<guntbert> NTQ: wirf dein Lieblings software Verwaltungstool an,  und such dort nach "dateimanager" oder "file manager", ...
<ExPress> ich bin war kde 3.5  so auch konqueror  nutzter  mochte nie gnome  und Co  aber nun wird man ab kde4. gezwungen lxde  so auch kein konqueror .. kurz ... habe auch das selbe problem :)  
<NTQ> ok, hab jetzt XFE installiert und zappe gerade durch meine ordner. ich glaub schneller geht's net
<NTQ> na gut, wenn ich jetzt auf Thumbs anzeigen klicke, friert das programm dann doch ein :-/
<NTQ> das hat wohl nur noch nichts von multithreading gehört
<NTQ> ich probier noch thunar aus
<ExPress> thunar is ein abgespeckter konqueror ^^
<NTQ> ExPress: im wiki steht, dass es ein abgespeckter nautilus sei
<NTQ> naja, egal
<ExPress> da is xfe  besser nur Optik ^^
<NTQ> Also ich hab jetzt thunar gestartet aber es kommt kein Fenster O_o
<ExPress> gentoo  is fast wie  xfe  nur noch schlechtere themes 
<NTQ> oh doch, jetzt
<NTQ> also hier sind die bilder alle instant da. aber das hat noch nichts zu heißen. nautilus kann das ja auch manchmal.
<NTQ> ok, nächste idee? :)
<guntbert> NTQ: lass in einem Terminalfenster htop laufen und schau ob sich da was tut, wenn der nautilus einschläft
<NTQ> guntbert: er schläft ja nicht ein. ich kann ja noch scrollen und klicken während er langsam alle dateien in seine liste einordnet
<guntbert> NTQ: kannst ja trotzdem schauen,, was htop zu sagen hat
<ExPress> lol kannte gar nicht htop nur top ^^
<NTQ> htop ist toll. außer man hat zu viele cores. dann sieht man die prozessliste nicht mehr
<NTQ> guntbert: also während sich so ein ordner aufbaut, verbraucht nautilus ca. 80% CPU durchgehend. sowas ähnliches hatte ich ja vorhin auch schon gesagt. da hab ich es aber mit der Systemüberwachung überprüft
<guntbert> NTQ: sag dem htop, dass er dir die detaillerte Auslastung zeigen soll (einschliesslich IO-wait)
<NTQ> hm.. erstmal rausfinden wie ich dem das sage. moment
<guntbert> NTQ: F2/display options/detailed...
<NTQ> wenn ich F10 drücke um das menü zu schließen öffnen sich das Dateimenü meines Terminalfensters... grrrr
<guntbert> NTQ: leicht: geh zu den Einstellungen vom terminla und schalt die beiden checkboxen aus
<guntbert> *Terminal
<NTQ> mit q gehts ja auch
<NTQ> aber neue spalten gibts da jetzt nicht, oder?
<guntbert> NTQ: ah, du musst noch auf die CPU Anzeigen (wieder im setup) gehen und dort mit F4 auf "text" umschalten
<NTQ> mom, telefon. bin gleich wieder voll da
<NTQ> hm.... freundin ist dran... dauert halt ^^
<NTQ> /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-EZFKya/database -nolsten tcp vt7 zieht ca. 80%, wenn so ein ordner geladen wird.
<NTQ> guntbert: 
<hyphendot> also alternate version ausprobiert funktioniert ebenfalls nicht gibt es noch eine andere erklärung warum die installation bei der vorauswahl abstürzt
<k1l> versuch mal nen usb-stick. vlt ist es ja was hardwaremässiges
<NTQ> tschööö
<NTQ> ich schau meinen gutenachtfilm
<NTQ> falscher channel
<hyphendot> es kommt noch die meldung error: "prefix" is not set.
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/754130
<k1l> hyphendot: 
<kubine> Launchpad bug 754130 in debian-installer "amd64 debian-installer, natty from 04/05 fails  " [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<k1l> liegt wohl am uefi auf der kiste
<k1l> unten ist auch beschrieben, wie man das umgehen könnte
<hyphendot> ich sehs
<hyphendot> meine kiste reisst mir die finger weg der reboot kommt schneller als ich tippen kann
<k1l> hachja, das laster der neuen technik :)
<hyphendot> ist egal ob ich das mit alternate or standard mache
<hyphendot> ?
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-21
<k1l> würde mal sagen ja
<hyphendot> also erst kommt prefix dann folgt die menüauswahl die wird für ca 1,5 sekunden angezeigt und dann wird neugestartet
<k1l> hyphendot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/754130/comments/12
<kubine> Launchpad bug 754130 in debian-installer "amd64 debian-installer, natty from 04/05 fails  " [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<k1l> hyphendot: das solltest du mal probieren
<hyphendot> ty
<hyphendot> naja wie beschrieben ich komme nicht in das menü
<CmdCool> Hätte mal ne frage betreffend der richtigen versionswahl für mein Thinkpad r60e. bin ich hier richtig?
<k1l> hyphendot: wenn das menü der cd kommt, dann hast du vesucht das einzutragen, was in dem beitrag stand?
<k1l> CmdCool: wenn es um ubuntu geht
<hyphendot> grub startet dann kommt die anzeige mit  setparams ca 0,2 sekunden später kommt der reboot noway kann ein mensch  7 zeichen in der zeit eintippen
<hyphendot> der kickt mich einfach raus
<k1l> hyphendot: du verstehst da was falsch. du musst das in dem menü eintragen, das bei der cd kommt
<k1l> also die cd booten.  nichts mit grub
<hyphendot> moment  bei mir stehen in der alternate version 4 eintraege
<hyphendot> install ubuntu
<hyphendot> install expert
<CmdCool> ja. meine hardware ist schon etwas älter. Celeron 1,6 GHz 1GB Ram und integrierte Intel 945 Grafik. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die neueste Ubuntu-Version mit Gnome 3 ratsam ist oder lieber die 10.04.LTS nehme.  
<hyphendot> check for disc defects 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation#Booten  hier. da musst du das eintragen, was in dem eben genannten beitrag beschrieben ist
<hyphendot> rescue a broken system
<hyphendot> ich weiss
<k1l> CmdCool: du könntest auch mal xubuntu oder Lubuntu angucken
<CmdCool> xfce wollte ich eigentlich nicht so gerne. gnome gefällt mir ganz gut
<k1l> CmdCool: du kannst gnome3 mal ausporbieren. aber gnome2 wird es nicht mehr geben
<CmdCool> hat die 10.04 LTS kein gnome2 mehr?
<k1l> doch
<k1l> aber die desktop lucid hat nur support bis april 2013 nicht wie die server april 2015
<k1l> also in einem jahr ist das aus
<CmdCool> naja bis april 2013 würde ja erstmal reichen. danach kann ich ja immer noch wechseln. im april kommt die neue LTS version?
<k1l> ja. aber ohne gnome2
<CmdCool> hab linux mint 12 mit gnome3 die tage mal installiert, aber der desktop ist recht ruckelig/langsam auf meinem laptop.
<k1l> ja, dafür gibt es xubuntu und lubuntu
<k1l> wobei aber linux mint mit seiner speziellen anpassung auch nicht so super laufen soll.. teste es einfach mal aus
<hyphendot> +k1 ich les den thread aber falls der Ubuntu CD/USB bootscreen in ungefähr so aussieht http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Nju2IOdao_I/TpX8DNWNsqI/AAAAAAAABH4/lTEphmiCm58/s640/Grub-boot-screen.png dann weiss ich nicht mehr weiter
<k1l> jeder hat da andere anforderungen
<k1l> hyphendot: was für ne cd bootest du denn da?
<hyphendot> das ist nur ein beispiel ich hab auf die schnelle von 11.10 kein bild gefunden statt ubuntu memtest .. steht bei mir nur das was ich paar zeilen up geschrieben habe
<hyphendot> 11.10
<hyphendot> alternate
<k1l> hyphendot: da sollte das so aussehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation?#Booten
<CmdCool> welchen desktop-manager nutzt den Lubuntu?
<k1l> CmdCool: lxde
<k1l> !desktops
<k1l> !desktops
<kubine> Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<CmdCool> danke Dir für die Übersicht. Sind denn bei den verschiedenen ubuntus ohne Probleme die Updates und aktuellen Programmversionen verfügbar? 
<hyphendot> noch ne idee warum das bei mir anders aussieht ? danke auch von mir
<k1l> CmdCool: die pakete können untereinander getauscht werden. 
<k1l> hyphendot: k.a.
<CmdCool> dann danke Euch erstmal für die Infos und Hilfe. Wünsche noch ne gute Nacht. :)
<bullgard6> Was genau gibt '~$ ip route show' aus? 'man ip' scheint das nich zu terklären.  
<bullgard6> Was genau gibt '~$ ip route show' aus? 'man ip' scheint das nich zu erklären.  
<janda> bullgard6 die route(n)?
<janda> bei mir zb:
<janda> ip r s
<janda> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.10 
<janda> 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link  metric 1000 
<janda> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<janda> im lan
<bullgard6> janda: Na klar die "Routen". Steht ja schon im Befehl. Aber welche Routen?
<janda> <janda> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<bullgard6> Willst Du mir damit sagen, daß dieser Befehl nur die Default-Route ausgibt?
<bullgard6> Oder was soll Deine Antwort bedeuten?
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Ich hab da in den fast 2000 Zeilen der Man-Page aber schon informationen finden können. zB: ip route show - list routes the command displays the contents of the routing tables or the route(s)      selected by some criteria.
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard6: ja, so stehts übrigens auch in der manpage.
<LetoThe2nd> the command displays the contents of the routing tables or the route(s) selected by some criteria.
<LetoThe2nd> to SELECTOR (default)
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard6: ergo: ohne weitere argumente kriegst du eben die default route.
<janda> bullgard6 hier ein tut zum studieren: http://linux-ip.net/html/tools-ip-route.html
<bullgard6> '~$ pgrep -l wibb: 2319 gwibber-service; 2378 gwibber-service; 2379 gwibber-service'. Wie startet man in diesem Zustand Gwibber richtig?  (von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gwibber "das eigentliche Programm" genannt.)
<butti> guten morgen
<butti> darf ich etwas fragen?
<butti> ist jemand schon am leben so früh am samstag ?
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard6: du warst doch schon ein paarmal da. frag einfach. wenns wer weiss, kriegst du ne antwort. wenns keikenr weiss, dann halt nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> sry, meinte butti 
<burli> moin
<butti> ich habe gestern auf einer ganz  neuen platte, den 11.10 installiert...ich war erfolgreich und dann muesste ich noch die fstab editieren um eine partition permission zu erlangen...jetzt hängt der boot vorgang
<butti> auch leyboard ist dead in boot manager
<butti> keyboard*
<butti> die fstab sieht vernünftig aus aber wer weiss
<bekks> !paste | butti 
<bekks> !paste
<kubine> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org
<bekks> butti: Dort kannst Du sie ja mal hochladen.
<butti> konnte jemnad darauf ein blick werfen? ich werde es gleich posten http://www.pasteall.org/28374
<butti> es handelt sich um die letzte position
<butti> die fett* partition
<LetoThe2nd> butti: zeigst du mir mal die doku wo du das her hast?
<butti> doku?
<butti> ich habe das von einem SUPPORTER
<bekks> Aha.
<butti> :)
<LetoThe2nd> butti: naja, du wirst ja nicht aufgrund einer erleuchtung durch religöse mittel drauf gekommen sien.
<bekks> Aus welchem Channel denn?
<LetoThe2nd> butti: dann zeig das log.
<butti> ohje
<LetoThe2nd> butti: du darfst auch gern in man mount nachschlagen. hint: da werden alle gültigen optionen aufgelistet.
<butti> heisst das das komplett falsch ist?
<bekks> Nicht komplett. :P
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: nimmst du, dann geh ich einkaufen?
<butti> weil ich kann die zeile wieder entfernen und hoffen dass der boot nicht hängen wird..
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Ja.
<LetoThe2nd> kthx
<bekks> butti: Ja, dann wird der boot nicht mehr hängen, aber dann wird die Platte auch nicht gemounted.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: np
<butti> hmm..das möchte ich natürlich gerne vermeiden
<butti> ganze platte?
<butti> oder nur partition?
<bekks> ganze Sätze? :)
<bekks> Das was Du da in der fstab eingetragen hast.
<butti> ja
<butti> ganz ohr*
<bekks> ganze Sätze.
<butti> ich habe nur letzte zeile eingetragen
<bekks> Ja, das sagtest Du.
<bekks> Nur ist die leider falsch.
<butti> ja. 
<butti> was wäre dein vorschlag?
<bekks> Entweder nimmst Du die Zeile wieder raus, hast dann aber keinen Mount. Oder du korrigierst sie, so wie bereits erwähnt.
<butti> ja, ich möchte gerne eine korrektur ausprobieren...entfernen kann man sie immer doch
<bekks> Oder Du sagst uns, welcher Supporter dir diese Zeile denn empfohlen hat :)
<butti> was passiert dann mit ihn?
<bekks> Nicht schlimmes, keine Sorge :)
<butti> ich weiss nicht...
<butti> gab schon so viele supporter die mir falsch was beraten haben...man sollte nicht so nachtagaend sein
<butti> alle sind menschen..
<bekks> Ich bin doch nicht nachtragend. Nur was hilft es dem Supporter, wenn der das dem Nächsten wieder so falsch weitergibt?
<butti> ich kann ihn, wenn ich hingelriegt habe, die richtige zeile präsentieren zb..
<bekks> Dann mach das.
<butti> charmant
<bekks> JA, das war es, in der Tat. Soll ich Dir jetzt um den Hals fallen, dass Du so nett bist, und den Job des "Hey, da war was falsch, richtig ist das so und so."-Sagens übernimmst? :)
<bekks> Wie auch immer, das wird dann OT. :)
<butti> ist das überhaupt möglich in diesem channel irgendeine hilfe zu bekommen oder wird man immer hier behandelt wie ein unerwünschtes kind?
<k1l> butti: willst du das wieder ausdiskutieren? (nein, hier ist nicht der channel zum diskutieren)
<butti> eigentlich nicht, aber ich weiss nicht ob es meine fragen noch gehört werden?
<bekks> Deine Frage wurde bereits mit zwei Alternativen beantworten, inkl. Lösungsansatz.
<k1l> also manchmal  ...
<eugenmayer> have sudo so konfiguriert http://pastie.org/3224028 aber wenn ich mit  "su -s chiliproject" das ausführe "sudo gitolite mysql" , bekomme ich immer noch die password promt. Jemand eine Idee?
<bekks> sudo ist nicht su
<eugenmayer> bekks: und lesen ist nicht lesen.
<dadrc> net-split, hat sich dein Internet jetzt wieder eingekriegt?
<dadrc> eugenmayer, 'nen Grund, warum die zweite Zeile nicht "chiliproject ALL = NOPASSWD: /path/to/gitolite" ist?
<BoomBox> i dont recall joining this
<eugenmayer> dadrc: weil es nichtmal ansatzweise das selbe wäre? :)
<dadrc> Dann könnte aber chiliproject gitolite ohne Passwortabfrage ausführen :)
<eugenmayer> gitolite ist aber kein Script sonder ein user :)
<net-split> dadrc es hatte schluckauf :(
<dadrc> eugenmayer, argh. Hab ich falsch verstanden, sorry.
<k1l> net-split: wie beim letzten mal schon gesagt, nimm bitte die channel aus dem autostart. du erzeugst sehr viele join/parts und das macht es für einsteiger unüberischtlich. danke
<net-split> jawohl mein herr
<eugenmayer> dadrc: kein Ding
<fist> hey, ich habe gestern fuer ein simulationsprogramm windows installieren muessen. dafuer habe ich 36gb meiner festplatte partitioniert und auf NTFS gestellt. jetzt zeigt er mir allerdings beim booten nicht mehr die auswahl der systeme an. er startet direkt windows und mein ubuntu sehe ich nicht
<bekks> fist: Jetzt musst du grub bzw. grub2 wieder reparieren.
<k1l> fist: du musst grub2 wieder installieren. das kickt windows beim installieren raus
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<fist> ist das aus windows intallierbar oder boote ich mit einer livecd
<fist> ah okay ich lese erst den link
<bekks> Das ist nicht aus Windows installierbar.
<k1l> live cd/stick und dann in den MBR der 1. platte installieren
<fist> eine kleine frage noch zu dem liveUSB. ich habe den usb-stick fertig gemacht und im bios priorität auf removeable drives gestellt.. allerdings hat er den stick nicht benutzt.. ist es dann naheliegend, dass mein laptop nicht vom stick booten kann
<fist> der stick funktioniert, habe damit vor einigen tagen einen anderen laptop (ohne cd-laufwerk) installieren können
<dadrc> fist, mein Laptop hat 'nen Extrapunkt für USB-Geräte
<fist> okay
<fist> habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen, danke
<k1l> fist: oftmals kann man auch mit einer bestimmten taste ein bootmenü aufrufen, wo man die jeweilige medium gezielt auswählen kann. musst du mal schauen was das bei dir ist (meist ist das F10 oder so)
<bullgard6> '~$ pgrep -l wibb: 2319 gwibber-service; 2378 gwibber-service; 2379 gwibber-service'. Wie startet man in diesem Zustand Gwibber richtig?  (von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gwibber "das eigentliche Programm" genannt.)
<k1l> bullgard6: auf deiner verlinkten wiki seite ist das benannt
<k1l> unter "die zwie komponenten"
<fist> livecd steht, drueckt mir die daumen 
<captain> wenn man das packet kde-standard wieder deinstalliert, werden dann die kde-programme nicht automatisch mit deinstalliert?
<CalebRipley> Ich habe zu minecraft ein init-Skript aus dem Netz geladen. Der Server wird dabei (natürlich) unter einem eigenen Nutzer gestartet. In der start) Anweisung wird der Process gestartet wenn man der Nutzer ist, sonst wird er mit "su -c .." gestartet.
<LetoThe2nd> captain: vermutlich nicht. stichwort: metapaket. abhilfe: autoremove
<k1l> captain: wenn die pakete einzeln installiert wurden oder andere abhängigkeiten haben nicht. ansonsten mal autoremove durchlaufen lassen
<CalebRipley> Um genau zu sein "su - $USERNAME -c $INOVK". Das kommt mir unsauber vor. Jmd. n Tipp wie ich herausfinde wie man korrekt die Benutzer handelt?
<k1l> CalebRipley: man kann auch sudo nutzen: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRipley: ich persönlich würde mal die starskripte von apache oder lighttpd anschauen. die machen auch nen userwechsel, und bei denen kann man davon ausgehen dass das weitestgehend korrekt gemacht ist.
<CalebRipley> LetoThe2nd, danke für den Tipp. Genau um den Userwechsel ging es mit :-)
<CalebRipley> s/mit/mir/
<captain> hatte nur kde-standard installiert, als ncihts einzeln
<captain> gibt es ne liste, welche pakete da automatisch mitinstalliert werden?
<LetoThe2nd> captain: auf packages.ubuntu.com mal das paket anschauen dürfte helfen.
<jokrebel> lspci zeigt mir sowohl die Multimedia Video-Karte, als auch die Multimedia-audio-controler (Soundkarte). In cat /proc/asound/cards ist aber nur (als 1 - Null gibt es gar nicht) die TV-Karte gelistet. Das ganze ist seit einem groben Absturz wegen verstautem CPU-Kühler.
<k1l> captain: hast du denn mal autoremove benutzt? wleche pakete stören dich noch?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ich würd mal mit ner livecd gegentesten, aber wenn das ding wegen massiv überhitze ausgestiegen ist, kannst du hardwaredefekte kaum ausschliessen.
<captain> k1l, ja bei autoremove passiert gar ncihts, na die ganzen kde.programme, kmails, knotes usw.
<fist> hallo, ich bin es noch einmal. ich stehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD bei der chroot-methode in schritt 1. und bekomme eine fiese fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/zG76F9FA
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Es läuft ja alles wieder und die verstaubung betraf nur die CPU nicht die Soundkarte. Außerdem erinnere ich mich dunkel, dass die Erstinbetriebnahme dieser TV-Karten Sound-Karten Kombination damals schon etwas frickelig war. Auch mit der Live läuft es nicht (lief aber IIRC auch damals schon nicht OOTB)
<fist> falsche meldung, sekunde
<fist> http://pastebin.com/JzDjTBGR
<captain> wenn ich bei packages.ubuntu.com kde-standard eingebe, sind dann die aufgelisteten packete alle packete die automatisch mitinstalliert werden?
<k1l> captain: steht doch da welche farbe was bedeutet
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ich hab halt schon alle möglichen lustigen defekte durch übertemperatur gesehn, inkl. sich selbst auslötenden bauteilen :)
<k1l> fist: "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea.."
<k1l> partition vs festplatte
<k1l> fist:  in der anleitung steht /dev/sdX nicht /dev/sdXY
<fist> k1l: ich habe leider keine sdX in fdisk -l, wo genau habe ich den fehler gemacht?
<captain> k1l, mir wird daraus aber nciht ganz ersichtlich, was mit installiert wird
<k1l> fist: X steht für einen buchstaben (für jeweile eine hardware festplatte) das Y steht für eine zahl (jeweils die partition auf der festplatte)
<maltee_h> Hallo
<k1l> fist: der MBR (in den du ja grub wieder installieren willst) ist keine partition, sondern der erste teil der festplatte
<fist> k1l: also grub-install /dev/sda, um nochmal sicherzugehen
<k1l> ja
<fist> Installation finished. No error reported.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Schon klar.
<fist> okay das sah gut aus, ich versuch mal ein reboot
<maltee_h> Ich habe eine Frage: Habe mir eben das Java SE Development Kit 7 Downloads für Linux x64 heruntergeladen. Jetzt habe ich hier eine .tar.gz Dabei, wo ein Ordner (jdk-7-linux) drin ist. Ich weiß aber nun nicht, wo ich den extrahieren soll. Bitte um Hilfe.
<bullgard6> k1l: Da wird gesagt: 'Das Programmfenster erscheint wieder, wenn man im Indicator Applet den Punkt "Nachricht versenden" '(Rest fehlt.). Im aktuellen Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1gibt es kein Indicator Applet.
<sdx23> maltee_h: nicht. Lies lieber hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<k1l> bullgard6: dann schau mal in den foren oder askubuntu. ich nutze weder gwibber noch gnome3
<bullgard6> k1l: Ich gucki mal.
<bullgard6> -i
<fist> hey, grub2 funktioniert wieder. erstmal danke dafuer. jetzt habe ich allerdings das proble, dass ich mich nciht mehr ueber die grafische oberflaeche anmelden kann.. es geht weder ubuntu, noch xfce. ich sehe den login-schirm, gebe meine daten ein und er stuerzt ab und geht wieder zum login-schirm
<sash_> Drück mal Strg+Alt+F2 und guck, ob du dich in dem Terminal anmelden kannst.
<fist> da erscheint zwar kurz text, der ist aber super schnell wieder weg, so dass ich die meldung nicht erfassen kann
<fist> sash_: ich bin im terminal
<fist> sitze genau an dem computer
<dadrc> fist, in deinem Home sollte eine .xsession-errors sein, pack die mal in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Geht auf der Konsole am einfachsten mit pastebinit
<k1l> (am einfachsten mit pastebinit)
<fist> okay sekunde
<sash_> Musste unter Umständen noch installieren, apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit .xsession-errors Dann uns den Link geben
<fist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/811778
<dadrc> fist, gibt es die Datei denn?
<fist> ja, sie ist aber 0 groß
<fist> bzw leer
<fist> ueber ls -la sehe ich sie
<sash_> fist: ls -al .ICEauthority | pastebinit bitte.
<fist> 811780
<fist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/811780
<sash_> Verschieb die mal/Benenn die um und probier es dann nochmal. mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority.bak
<fist> okay sekunde
<k1l> fist: ging das denn vor der dem installieren von win?
<fist> das verschieben hat funktioniert
<fist> ich komme sofort wieder
<fist> vielen vielen dank!
<k1l> fist: das wird aber ein windows install nicht ausgelöst haben. da wird vorher wad schiefgelaufen sein.
<ExPress> geht in so ein fall nicht auch eine super grub disk 
<dadrc> Kann man auch machen
<k1l> ExPress: das hat mit grub nichts zu tun
<ExPress> ok 
<dadrc> Also, um grub zu reparieren wie vorhin. 
<ExPress> ja das meinte ich 
<fist> er hat die .ICEauthority neu erstellt
<fist> weiss nicht wie es zu dem problem kam, sonst ging die oberflaeche eig
<fist> :)
<fist> schoenen tag euch noch
<ExPress> man hier is wohl immer viel los was :) 
<sash_> Geht.
<ExPress> einer ne idee wie mal noch mehr aus netubuntu 10.04 raus holen kann eeePC 1000H ?| eee Applet schon drauf ,, meite aber auch mehr das BS  
<k1l> ExPress: schau mal im wiki, da gibts extra seiten zu den eeepcs
<ExPress> da bin ich schon durch eine boot boster habe ich auch  ,,, reicht mir aber nicht ^^will am besten nur noch das nackte sys was nötig is 
<beaver74> ExPress, dann würde ich eine CLI Installation + openbox und Kleinzeug empfehlen. Den Kernel könntest dir auch noch anpassen.. viel kleiner geht es wohl kaum
<beaver74> ExPress, läuft hier selbst auf dem 701 recht annehmbar
<ExPress> openbox und kleinzeug ?? openbox3 panel ?  
<beaver74> da kannst dir ja einige aussuchen.. hier läuft fbpanel
<beaver74> ExPress, 'apt-cache -n search panel' wirft einige aus
<ExPress> ^^
<ExPress> z.z. bin ich hin und her gerissen was mach ach gib soviel Möglichkeit dabei muss nicht mal es ubuntu sein :)
<jokrebel> Die Soundkarte wird erkannt (lspci und hwinfo). Laut hwinfo ist der Treiber (snd_intel8x0) aktiv. Trotzdem sagt "cat /proc/asound/cards" --no soundcards--. "cat /proc/asound/moduls" liefert gar nichts zurück. Bin jetzt langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende. Versuch, die OnBoard abzuschalten und eine PCI-Steck-Soundkarte zu nutzen schlug genauso fehl. 
<beaver74> jokrebel, du kannst die onboard nicht im BIOS deaktivieren?
<jokrebel> beaver74: Doch. 
<beaver74> ah, dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden
<jokrebel> Witzig ist auch noch, wenn ich die Onboard im BIOS deaktiviere, die Lautsprecher aber dort dran lasse, das Ton-von-der-TV-Karte-rüberleiten (allerdings sehr leise) klappt.
<dreamon__> Wenn ich in Nautilus netzwerk anklicke, dann zeigt er mir alle Ubuntu PCs an. Kann ich mit diesen Namen was anfangen? Sprich von einem anderen PC darauf pingen ohne die IPs festzustellen.?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Ja
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Interessant. Gibst du mir nen Tip?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Was braucht es da für Tipps? Du benutzt einfach anstelle der IP den Namen. zB.: "ssh Lapi" anstelle von "ssh 192.168.2.54"
<dreamon__> jokrebel, warum geht dann "ping Lapi" nicht?
<k1l> dreamon__:  gibts denn Lapi?
<k1l> (das ist btw der hostname der einzelnen rechner)
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Auch das sollte gehn. Hier (an nem Router der die IPs per DHCP verteilt) kümmere ich mich nur noch selten drum was grade wer für eine IP hat.
<dreamon__> k1l, war nur beispiel heißt in wirklichkeit "DREAMON-LAPTOP"
<dreamon__> Ah dann liegts an meinem Router.. der macht das glaub nicht mit.
<k1l> entweder der dhcp server peilt das, oder du musst die in der hosts eintragen 
<dreamon__> k1l, Ah ok. 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Nutzt Du denn DHCP?
<dreamon__> Nein alles statisch vergeben.
<k1l> dreamon__: dann ist das natürlich klar
<dreamon__> oh.. geht das nur bei dhcp?
<k1l> dreamon__: ich will mich jetzt nicht zuweit aus dem fenster legen, aber wenn das nicht zentral verwaltet wird, woher sollen die rechner dann wissen, wer wo was wie für ne ip und namen hat
<dreamon__> k1l, Bei manchen routern kann man die angeschlossen pcs sehen.  Aber ob die namen dort sichbar sind.. mal schauen
<k1l> dreamon__: wenn das nen tauglicher router ist, dann kann der dhcp und weist den clients trotzdem immer die selbe ip zu.
<dreamon__> In der PCliste des Routers steht der Namen bei der IP mit bei.
<k1l> dreamon__: ich bleibe bei meiner aussage: dhcp oder hosts
<dreamon__> ok
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Ich schließe mich dem an (auch mit vorsichtigem aus dem Fenster lehnen)
<dreamon__> Das es nicht funktioniert mit Statisch kann ich bestätigen.. Aber ob es mit DHCP geht weiß ich noch nicht.
<noggo> hallo
<noggo> ich habe mir unter ubuntu 11.10 gnome-shell und ein paar erweiterungen installiert. leider sind einige nicht komplett auf deutsch und möchte sie anpassen, leider werden umlaute nicht richtig angezeigt. kann mir einer sagen wie diese richtig darstellen kann
<k1l> ich glaube für die shell extensions sind die hersteller selber verantwortlich was das angeht
<ExPress> habe hier ein  einhäng / zugriff problem 
<ExPress> bei debian6 alles gut aber hier ubuntu 10.04 
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<noggo> schon klar, habe ja auch schon die angezeigten texte teilweise übersetzt aber wie z.b. "Open file manager" zu "Dateimanager öffnen". aber das "ö" wird mir als "ö" angezeigt
<dreamon__> jokrebel, k1l Jetzt kommt es mir doch komisch vor(hab noch statisch gelaasen). Wenn ich an einem Windows Pc einen "ping dreamon-laptop" mache, dann bekomme ich antwort und zeigt korrekte IP an. Mach ich das gleiche vom einem Ubuntu aus, bekomme ich keine Ip und auch keine Antwort.
<dreamon__> Der windows PC ist aber per DHCP drin, der rest alles statisch. aber daran könnte es doch wohl auch nicht liegen?
<k1l> das beweist mehr meine theorie als deine dreamon__  :)
<bekks> Klingt wie komische Einstellungen für die statischen IPs.
<jokrebel> dreamon__: geht es denn auch in die andere Richtung?
<dreamon__> k1l, na dann fahr ich mal noch ein paar PCs hoch .. und schaue mal wie es sich da verhält
<bekks> Nimm DHCP.
<jokrebel> dreamon__: DHCP macht mehr als "nur" ne IP zuweisen.
<k1l> ja, ich bin auch für dhcp. grade wenn einige kisten eh dhcp haben scheinbar o_O
<dreamon__> k1l, Hab hier eigentlich alles statisch.. Außer ich nehm windows. .das steht auf dhcp, weil ich das eh nie nehme. 
<bekks> Nimm DHCP, wenn DHCP offensichtlich funktioniert, und sämtliche statischen IPs offensichtlich nicht.
<dreamon__> dhcp wenns funktioniert, ist ja ganz fein. aber manchmal ist das nervig. Weil mal nicht geht oder lange dauert.
<bekks> Und deine statischen Einträge gehen nicht, weil Du sie gesetzt hast.
<dreamon__> bekks, langsam mit den Pferden. Ich teste das mal aus. Dann weiß ich auch wo genau das problem war.
<bekks> kk
<dreamon__> Ist eventuell auch für euch interessant.
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Nimm dir Zeit dafür! Sowas dauert oftmals bis es klappt. (Mehrere Versuche, uU sogar neustarts)
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Bei uns gehts :-þ
<bekks> jokrebel++
<k1l> dreamon__: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP#DHCP_und_DNS
<bekks> dreamon__: Funktioniert denn "ping ip-vom-laptop" immer?
<dreamon__> bekks, Laptop hat 192.168.0.100 heißt dreamon-laptop -> wenn ich von extern auf 192.168.0.100 ping kommt antwort. Oder wenn ich von Windows pc auf dreamon-laptop pinge gehts auch.
<nucru> hallo da draussen. ich suche so eine art chatprogramm für zwei personen. e-mail hin und zurück ist mir ein bisschen zu nervig. chat ist da besser, aber ich möchte das gespräch nicht mit allen führen, sondern nur zu zweit (oder zu dritt).
<dreamon__> Nur Ubuntu(Kinder PC) kommt nicht auf dreamon-laptop aber auf die 192.168.0.100 kann ich pingen.
<duelle> nucru: Du könntest einen InstantMessenger verwenden. Dafür gibt es mehrere Protokolle. Als Programme dafür gibt es unter Ubuntu z.B. empathy und pidgin.
<ring0> nucru, wie wäre es mit jabber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XMPP
<dAnjou> nucru: im IRC gibt es sogenannte queries
<dAnjou> 2 teilnehmer und das wars
<dAnjou> meistens erreichbar über /query <anderer Nutzer>
<bekks> dreamon__: Dann ist sehr offensichtlich der DNS Server Eintrag auf dem Rechner, auf dem "ping namevomlaptop" nicht funktioniert, falsch.
<k1l> dreamon__: ja, das kingt auch alles logisch nach dem, was ich gesagt habe. der router mit dhcp spielt auch nameserver. 
<nucru> pidgin klingt gut. welches protokoll sollte ich wählen ? und wieviel kostet der spass ?
<dAnjou> nucru: gar nichts
<dAnjou> nucru: http://einfachjabber.de/
<nucru> okay,  ich guck da mal nach.
<ExPress> habe hier immer noch das problem mit dem usbstick 
<noggo> kann mir keiner sagen wie ich in gnome-shell-extenssions die umlaut ä,ö,ü richtig angezeigt bekomme?
<bekks> ExPress: Und Du meinst jeder weiss wovon Du redest? :)
<ExPress> in /etc/udev/rules.d /  den 80-usbdevice.rules eintrag gemacht 
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> ExPress: 
<ExPress> danch sudo service udev reload 
<ExPress> habe ein usb stick neu partitoniert fat32  seit heute ^^ kubine 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Auszug aus nem Wiki: Statische Adressierung wird prinzipiell überall dort verwendet, wo eine dynamische Adressierung technisch nicht möglich oder nicht sinnvoll ist. 
<bekks> ExPress: kubin ist ein Bot.
<bekks> *kubine
<ExPress> ohh^^
<ExPress> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden da nach bin ich vorgegangen 
<k1l> ExPress: die meldung vom bot hab ich nicht ohne grund geschickt. ich habe immernoch keine ahnung, was du da für ein problem hast, welches ubuntu du nutzt, was du da eingetragen hast, etc. etc. etc.
<ExPress> 10.04 
<dreamon__> bekks, k1l Egal welche Windows kiste ich starte (im moment 2Stk) ich mit dhcp und statisch am Windows einstellen(habe rebootet jeweils) ich kann auf dreamon-laptop pingen. Aber kein Ubuntu kann es .. Auch nicht die Ubuntus die mit dhcp dran hängen.
<bekks> dreamon__: Dann ist dein DNS kaputt, und das liegt nicht an Ubuntu.
<ExPress> und halt zumschluss   sudo service udev reload  @ k1l 
<dreamon__> bekks, Kann man irgendwo nachschauen welche namen im Namenserver stehen? Aber ist doch seltsam, das windows auf diese Namen zugreift und Linux nicht.. kratz kratz.
<bekks> dreamon__: Guck halt in deinem DNS Server nach.
<dreamon__> bekks, Der dns server ist ja wohl der router.. und da gibt es in der tat eine PC-Liste.. und da wird auch dreamon-laptop mit der IP und Mac angezeigt. Also ist es da.. doer?
<ring0> ExPress, was ist denn das grundsätzliche problem? usb-sticks werden doch bei gnome und kde automatisch erkannt
<bekks> dreamon__: WAs noch lange nicht heisst, dass der auch sauber funktioniert.
<dreamon__> bekks, Was ist sauber..?  Windows kann drauf zugreifen.. und damit umgehen. 
<ExPress> nach einer neu partition fat32  der hier nicht mehr 
<ExPress> bei debian 6 alles gut ring0 
<ExPress> da wird der erkannt 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Dann ist vielleicht Dein Ubuntu verfrickelt? Versuchs mal mit ner LiveCD
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Ich hab hier 3Ubuntu pcs.. bei allen das gleiche
<ring0> ExPress, hast du den stick mal abgezogen und wieder reingesteckt?
<ExPress> wie schon geschrieben in /etc/udev/rules.d /  den 80-usbdevice.rules eintrag gemacht 
<bekks> Und dazwischen 10s gewartet.
<ExPress> jap 
<jokrebel> und? Alle nach dem selben Schema verfrickelt? Könnte doch sein…
<bekks> ExPress: Und wir müssen raten was in 80-usbdevice.rules steht?
<ExPress> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden da nach bin ich vorgegangen 
<ExPress> @ beaver74 
<ExPress> ups  meinet bekks 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Und sind das alles Ubuntus mit DHCP?
<bekks> ExPress: Nopaste den Inhalte _deiner_ Datei auf einem paste-Service.
<ExPress> ^^ is eine ziele bekks  aber bitte mom 
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Im moment hab ich dreamon-laptop noch statisch auf 192.168.0.100 stehen. Von den PCs welche auf den dreamon-laptop pingen hab ich auch welche die mit dhcp im Netz eingebunden sind.
<ExPress> http://nopaste.info/6e6ebaf7be.html @ bekks  
<bekks> ExPress: Warum benutzt du /automnt/ ?
<ExPress> ne udev 
<bekks> "ne udev" ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
<bekks> In deiner Udev-Regel steht /automnt/ und ich möchte wissen warum?
<ExPress> ok  evl. is das der fehler bekks 
<ExPress> soll ich das mal raus nehmen 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Mach _alle_ auf DHCP. Starte _sämtliche_ Netzwerkkoponenten (inclusive Router; Switch; Hub, alle PCs) mindestens _ein_ mal neu (und dann auch noch möglichst in der richtigen Reihenfolge! [Router; Switch; PCs). Und dann versuch es nochmal. Oder experimentiere weiter, dann aber ohne mich.
<bekks> ExPress: Du sollst mir einfach sagen, warum.
<ExPress> habe nicht vor automount nutzen zu wollen 
<bekks> Ok. Ich hab zweimal gefragt, ich habe zweimal keine brauchbare Antwort bekommen. Ich bin raus.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Das muß ein andermal machen. Im moment kann ich nicht alles neu starten. Sind zuviel Dokumente offen.
<ring0> ExPress, mal grundsätzlich: reicht es nicht aus, wenn du nach dem reinstecken des usb-sticks nautilus öffnest und dort auf den usb-stick klickst, dieser automatisch gemountet wird und du ihn nutzt?
<kmfs> hallo
<ExPress> da hast du recht so war es auch vor dem  partitionieren @ ring0 
<kmfs> nachdem ich kde-standard mit zugehöriger druckerverwaltung installiert habe, läßt diese sich nicht öffnen
<kmfs> "kein interface zu kcmodule bereitgestellt"
<ExPress> jetzt kommt ne fehler meldung das er nicht mehr eingehängt werden kann " The enclosing drive for the volume is locked." @ ring0 
<kmfs> kann jemand dazu etwas sagen?
<ExPress> und dewegen suchte ich nach automount @ bekks :)
<bekks> kmfs: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<ExPress> 10.04
<kmfs> bekks: 11.10
<kmfs> mit kde 4.7
<kmfs> es ließe sich zwar sicher über das cups-interface ebenfalls einrichten, aber die kde-druckverwaltung ist sonst angenehm bedienbar
<ring0> ExPress, ok, das ist natürlich ein anderer fehler nun
<ring0> ExPress, wie hast du denn partitioniert und welches dateisystem hast du gewählt?
<ExPress> mit gparted   FAT32 
<ExPress> wie so oft * mach das nicht das erste mal aber da gabs noch hal  und andere wohl schon alte Bedienungen 
<ring0> ExPress, zieh den usb-stick mal ab, starte 'tail -f /var/log/messages' im terminal, steck den stick wieder rein und pack anschließend die komplette ausgabe vom terminal in einen paste
<bekks> Alte Bedienungen? Oder alte Bedienungen?
<ExPress> k
<bekks> *Bedingungen :)
<ring0> bedienungen sind auch nett :)
<bekks> ring0: Aber alt.
<ExPress> ^^
<ExPress> http://nopaste.info/8e8131d03f.html
<ring0> ExPress, sieht doch gut aus. 2gb stick wurde erkannt
<ExPress> jap 
<ring0> ExPress, nun ein 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' in einem paste?
<ExPress> sagt auch lsusb 
<ring0> ExPress, ?
<ExPress> http://nopaste.info/a2fa0781e7.html
<ExPress> mom mein netbook lahmt  ka warum 
<ExPress> zu warm  evl. 
<daemonarch> mahlzeit!
<daemonarch> kann mir vielleicht jemand bei mountingproblemen helfen?
<ring0> ExPress, ganz sauber sieht das allerdings nicht aus. magst du vielleicht per gparted einen neuen mbr schreiben und eine neue fat32 partition erstellen?
<ExPress> wie meinst du das mit den mbr master boot record  ? reicht nicht fat32 ? 
<ring0> ExPress, nein, mach mal beides
<ExPress> ring0,  bei debian6  ein andere rechner funktioniert alles  so wie sie jetzt beschaffen ist die sd karte 
<ring0> ExPress, das hilft nicht weiter
<ring0> ExPress, probier es doch mal aus mit neuem mbr und neuer partition. dauert nur 5 sekunden
<ExPress> is bei 
<ring0> ExPress, anschließend nochmal mit fdisk gucken, ob die anfänge und enden immer noch unterschiedlich sind
<ExPress> verstehe 
<Maschiach> Hi all!
<Maschiach> Prompt please program for replacing information about hardware and system?
<ppq> !german Maschiach
<ExPress> aber ein neu mdr in gparted  erstellen habe ich noch nie  @ ring0  
<k1l> Maschiach: hier bitte deutsch schreiben.
<ring0> ExPress, dann ist es jetzt dein erstes mal
<Maschiach> Prompt ersetzen Sie bitte für Informationen über Ihren Computer?
<ExPress> <-- funktion such
<ring0> ExPress, im menü unter device - create partition table
<Maschiach> PLease!
<Maschiach> Bitte!
<Maschiach> Es ist angemessen und kompetent Guru?
<k1l> Maschiach: your sentence makes no sense. please use #ubuntu for english support or #ubuntu-(your language)
<dreamon__> bekks, Wenn ich in Ubuntu auf dreamon-laptop ping gehts nicht.  Pinge ich in der Virtualbox der gleichen Ubuntu maschine auf dreamon-laptop. Dann geht es. Das sieht doch wirklich so aus als wäre es ein Ubuntu Problem.
<ring0> ExPress, direkt neben partition oben in der menüleiste
<dreamon__> Was mir aber gerade auffällt ich habe wenn ich unter Windows \\Netzwerk mache, dann zeigt dieser ein "Linux Internet Gateway Device" an. Davon weiß ich aber gar nix.
<k1l> dreamon__: mensch, stell doch einfach alle kisten auf dhcp. dann sind wir und du das drama los
<Maschiach> k1l, Ich kann nicht dorthin gehen, dort ZOG.
<ExPress> nope i wie finde ich nichts  mit mdr  @ ring0  -.- 
<Maschiach> k1l: Ich kann nicht dorthin gehen, dort ZOG.
<Maschiach> Juden sind voll Macht an sich gerissen.
<ExPress> Markierung bearbeiten  finde ich wohl ring0  
<ring0> ExPress, mach die augen auf :) direkt links daneben, wo gerät steht: http://tinyurl.com/6rp4sqw
<ExPress> aber was muss ich da auswählen 
<ring0> ExPress, anwenden?
<ExPress> kommt ein fenster  zum aus wählen  boot , diag  u.s.w .
<ExPress> habe wohl eine andere  gparted  version 
<ring0> sicher, dass du ubuntu nutzt?
<ExPress> sicher 
<dreamon__> k1l, Ich mach mich aus dem staub. Will dich nicht länger nerven. Ich umgehe probleme nur seh ungern. man lernt nix bei und nächstes Mal steht man vor dem gleichen Problem. 
<janda> ExPress mach mal <uname-a> und zeigs mal
<janda> uname -a
<ExPress> Linux nety 2.6.35-31-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 28 19:23:11 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<janda> k
<ring0> ExPress, ok, du kannst du mbr auch mit fdisk im terminal neuschreiben
<ExPress> wie gesagt ein mbr schrieben habe ich noch nie 
<ring0> ExPress, sudo fdisk -cu /dev/sdb
<ExPress> evl ein mbr paket für  gparted   nach laden ? 
<ring0> ExPress, nein
<ExPress> ok dann so 
<ring0> anschließend drückst du o (o wie otto)
<ring0> das erstellt den mbr, danach w zum speichern und beenden
<ExPress> k
<ring0> nun kannst du wie gewohnt einen fat32 partition mit gparted erstellen
<ExPress> so das wird erst mal notiert ! helft hole 
<gorghurt> hallo
<ring0> anschließend guck dir nochmal 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' an und paste es :)
<gorghurt> hätte da mal ne kleine frage. wenn ich meinen pc in den ruhezustand fahr, wird ja der aktuelle zustand zwischengespeichert. könnte ich das auch für nur 1 programm machen? also den aktuellen zustand eines programmes speichern, und ihn später widerherstellen und zwischendrin irgendwas anderes am rechner machen?  gubt es dafür ne möglichkeit, und wenn nicht wäre es überhaupt theoretisch möglich.
<ExPress> http://nopaste.info/7867449ed1.html
<ExPress> das selbe 
<ring0> ExPress, ok, ignorieren wir das mal. probier mal: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ExPress> ahh 
<ExPress> Gerätedatei /dev/sdb1 existiert nicht
<k1l> gorghurt: speichern reicht nicht?
<ExPress> oh wo war noch mal nmt 
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Dann mach doch einfach _einmal_ was man Dir sagt. Und nicht immer Deine ewigen eigenen Interpretationen daraus und dem was Du meinst tun zu müssen.
<gorghurt> naja, ist im grunde mehr ne theoretische frage aus reinem interesse, da ich schin mehrmals über situationen gestolpert bin wos praktisch wäre. 
<ExPress> da wo fstab  
<ExPress> auch ist  ,, naja ich suche mal 
<ExPress> cd  /etc  nano mtab    @ ring0 
<ring0> ExPress, wenn /sdb1 nicht existiert, hast du auch keine partition erstellt mit gparted
<ring0> ExPress, /sdb ist das gerät und /sdb1 die erste partition
<ExPress> is in nmt 
<daemonarch2k4> hey, hab auch ein partitionsproblem, darf ich auch dazwischenquasseln?
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Das ist der eigentlich Grund für (zitat) man lernt nix bei und nächstes Mal steht man vor dem gleichen Problem.
<ExPress> nur wo ist nmt 
<daemonarch2k4> ist dann vielleicht etwas unübersichtlich fürchte ich
<k1l> !wf 
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ring0> daemonarch2k4, frag ruhig. es wird bestimmt jemand darauf antworten
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: siehe bot
<ExPress> http://nopaste.info/124c99304a.html
<ring0> ExPress, ok, öffne nautilus
<daemonarch2k4> also : basis:notebook mit xubuntu11.10, wollte eine zweite partition einrichten für meine mediendateien...
<ExPress> darf ich auch eine andere nehmen ^^
<ring0> ExPress, nimm halt einen dateimanager
<ExPress> thunar 
<ring0> ExPress, und gehe in den pfad /mnt
<ExPress> die taucht da da auch auf 
<ring0> ExPress, fertig
<ExPress> naja bin  in sowas lieber in konsole 
<daemonarch2k4> hat auch soweit geklappt, im partitionsmanager ist die partition da, in ext4, nur - nach neustart ist die nicht mehr gemounted, und irgendwie hat der das ganze system auf beide partitionen verteilt (anscheinend)
<ExPress> cd  /etc nano nmt 
<ring0> ExPress, dann wechsel in das verzeichnis: cd /mnt
<ExPress> ok 
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: wie hast du da denn was gemacht?
<ExPress> da war der Fehler 
<ring0> ExPress, jetzt, letzter vorgang: sudo umount /mnt
<Hootch> Abend, ich suche ein Tool womit ich + weitere Person an einem Desktop arbeiten kann (gleichzeitig, 1 lokal - 1 remote, gleiche session)
<daemonarch2k4> ich hab mit gparted in der live-version von xubuntu die erste partition auf 100gb begrenzt, und dann ne zweite über den rest erstellt
<dreamon__> jokrebel, k-1-l-> dreamon__: mensch, stell doch einfach alle kisten auf dhcp. dann sind wir und du das drama los
<daemonarch2k4> zuerst war die zweite partition auch noch sichtbar, konnte aber nicht darauf schreiben
<daemonarch2k4> da war nur der ordner lost&found drauf zu sehen
<ring0> ExPress, haste?
<ExPress> mnt id leer 
<ExPress> *ist 
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: zeig mal ein "df -h" "sudo fdisk -l"(kleines L) und ein "mount" in einem nopaste bitte
<ring0> ExPress, ja klar. du hast ja auch einen neuen mbr und eine neue partition erstellt. die ist am anfang immer leer
<k1l> ExPress: /mnt ist keine datei
<smoggy> hey all. ich bräuchte mal hilfe bei den compiz-plugin cube 3d model. das plugin läuft nicht korrekt. das model im cube ist komplett schwarz, ich sehe nur die umrisse
<ExPress> nun gut thunar  sagt immer noch das selbe  
<ExPress> The enclosing drive for the volume is locked.
<ring0> ExPress, wenn du worauf klickst?
<ExPress> i wie drehe ich mich im kreis    | ja 
<ring0> ExPress, worauf soll ja eine antwort sein?
<daemonarch2k4> @kll http://www7.pic-upload.de/21.01.12/czg67xcx3ziu.png
<daemonarch2k4> http://www7.pic-upload.de/21.01.12/czg67xcx3ziu.png
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: kannst auch ruhig in einen nopaste service packen:
<k1l> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<ExPress> das dies der test ist The enclosing drive for the volume is locked. wenn ich bei thunar drauf klicke 
<ExPress> *text 
<ring0> ExPress, ja, worauf klickst du denn?
<daemonarch2k4> sorry, bin ein ziemlicher noob
<ExPress> auf dem laufwerk angezeigt bekomm ich den ja 
<ExPress> mein fstab  evl. hilft der ja http://nopaste.info/2eff2d59df.html 
<ring0> ExPress, hast du umount ausgeführt?
<ExPress> ja 
<ExPress> soll ich mounten 
<ring0> ExPress, nein, die fstab hilft nicht
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: und wo ist da nun das problem? 
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: ist dein home verschlüsselt?
<ExPress> als sudo mount dev/sdb1 
<daemonarch2k4> die zweite partition taucht nicht im filemanager auf
<ring0> ExPress, zieh den stick mal raus und steck ihn wieder rein. wenn er anschließend nicht automatisch gemountet wird beim klicken auf die partition, weiß ich nicht woran es liegen könnte
<ring0> ExPress, mount funtioniert nur, wenn du einen mount-punkt angibst. ohne ist das sinnlos
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du musst jetzt den eintrag in der fstab für /swap anpassen, weil es ja verschoben wurde und jetzt /dev/sda5 ist. die 2. pasrtition müsstest du auch in der fstab eintragen, wenn sie beim hochfahren gemountet werden soll
<ExPress> ist dev/sdb1 nicht einer ? 
<ring0> ExPress, nein
<ExPress> ok 
<ring0> ExPress, /dev/sdb1 ist die erste partition des gerätes /dev/sdb
<ring0> ExPress, ich glaube du solltest dir ein paar grundlagen anlesen
<ExPress> so einmal raus rein gesteckt und gleicht kommt die selbe fehler meldung 
<daemonarch2k4> der partitionsmanager zeigt die 2.partition als sda3 an...
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: richtig
<daemonarch2k4> http://www7.pic-upload.de/21.01.12/n4b5xak4211o.png
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: weil: du hast die "2." und die swap in eine erweiterte partition gepackt
<k1l> schau mal in die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" von eben. da kann man das erkennen
<ExPress> also nur sdb kann man mounten  nicht sdb1 ,, ach ich doof is auch klar das is schon die teilung in sdb1 sdb2 u.s.w.  
<k1l> achso, stimmt. nur die swap ist in der erweiterten
<ExPress> kommisch ist ja nur das die bei debian erkennt wird  und drauf zugreifen kann @ ring0 
<daemonarch2k4> kannst du mich da vll. ein bisschen an die hand nehmen? nicht das ich mir das system komplett versaue?
<ring0> ExPress, wie gesagt, das hilft hier nicht weiter. ob xy unter abc funktioniert
<Gerald_> hi, wie finde ich raus wer das module blockiert? http://codepad.org/x8X0KVih
<ExPress> schon klar .. mich wundert es aber dennoch 
<ExPress> sonst hätte ich die karte in verdacht 
<ExPress> aber ich nutze mal ne andere  wenn das ok ist @ ring0 
<ring0> ExPress, einen anderen usb-stick?
<ExPress> jap 
<ExPress> kommt der selbe fehler 
<ring0> ExPress, mach das
<janda> ring0 stimme dir zu: grundlagen ist das zauberwort
<ExPress> *seuftz*
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: nopaste mal die ausgabe von "cat /etc/fstab"
<ExPress> so nun ist es nur ne 1 gb  
<daemonarch2k4> bei nopaste... was muss ich da bei language eingeben? irgendwie lädt der bei mir endlos, und bricht dann ab
<ring0> ExPress, meine letzte idee wäre, dass der stick nicht sauber ausgehängt wurde und sich deswegen beschwert, er wäre locked. das macht bei deinem ersten stick allerdings keinen sinn, da du sowohl den mbr als auch die partitionen neu erstellt hast und diese nicht locked sein können. von daher muss ich passen
<ExPress> ja der stick hat es denke ich nicht 
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: das ist egal. kannst auch paste.ubuntu.com nehmen
<ExPress> weil der 1 gb stick da kommt das selbe 
<Gerald_> hi, wie finde ich raus wer das module blockiert? http://codepad.org/x8X0KVih
<daemonarch2k4> hier ist mal der inhalt der fstab-datei
<daemonarch2k4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812029/
<ExPress> deswegen hing in beim automount fest  und ja da fehlen mir grund lagen  da ich udev nicht kenne 
<daemonarch2k4> swap ist die auslagerungsdatei, oder?
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: auslagerungs-partition, ja
<ring0> ExPress, das ganze basteln für automount löst dein grundsätzliches problem auch nicht, dass der stick sich bewert, er wäre locked.
<daemonarch2k4> sorry, wenn ich etwas ahnungslos rüberkomme, das liegt nur daran, das ich..... ahnungslos bin...
<daemonarch2k4> wo war die denn vorher?
<ExPress> und was mit den benutzer rechte zugruifsrechte 
<janda> ExPress grundsätzlich muss_alles_ was eingehängt ist auch wieder sauber _ausgehängt_ werden und: kein programm darf da drauf noch zugreifen, weil dann das aushängen auch nicht funzt!
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab   hier ist ein artikel zu der fstab. du musst bei der swap partition die uuid kontrolliern /ändern. (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UUID)
<ExPress> logisch 
<ring0> ExPress, ein letzter versuch. paste doch mal die ausgabe von mount
<Gerald_> kann mir jemand mit modprobe helfen?)
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: wenn du das hast dann kannst du die neue große partition dazutragen wie dort im artikel beschrieben. (hinweise und beispiele zu den parametern hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount )
<ExPress> ich habe die rechte aber in verdacht chmod 775  
<daemonarch2k4> danke schonmal, ich probiere mal rum, und melde mich später wieder
<ring0> ExPress, du redest wirr
<ExPress> http://nopaste.info/67592e9c9f.html
<ring0> ExPress, ok, der stick ist nicht gemountet. nun schritt für schritt
<ExPress> k
<ring0> ExPress, im terminal: mkdir /home/redhacker/Stick
<ExPress> k
<ring0> ExPress, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/redhacker/Stick
<ring0> ExPress, wenn es eine ausgabe gibt, pasten :)
<ExPress> nope ist keine 
<ring0> ExPress, ausgabe von mount einmal pasten bitte
<ExPress> http://nopaste.info/c41b38b6d0.html
<ring0> ExPress, dein stick ist gemountet und kann genutzt werden. probier mal in thunar in den ordner Stick in deinem home zu navigieren
<ExPress> wow es geht 
<ExPress> welche zeile hat sich den  nun geändert 
<ExPress> in mount 
<ring0> ExPress, zeile 14 ist hinzugekommen nach dem mounten
<ExPress> wie kamm es dazu das es weg war 
<ExPress> habe den stick nur neu partitoniert 
<ExPress> *Partitioniert 
<ring0> wenn du den stick unmountest, verschwindet die zeile jedes mal
<ExPress> also is es keine auto mount 
<ring0> nein
<k1l> du hast doch eben selbst mount eingetippt. also kann das doch kein automount sein
<ExPress> ich meint  es fürs nächste mal  wechseln und co 
<daemonarch2k4> verdammt, ich bin zu blöd... ich raff zwar gerade noch, was ich eintragen müsste, um die zweite partition zu mounten, aber wie kriege ich das swap da runter wieder auf sda 5
<ring0> ExPress, das funktioniert von alleine. dafür brauchst du kein automount
<ring0> ExPress, unmounte den stick mal mit: umount /home/redhacker/Stick
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du musst die uuid verschlüsselung auf die nun neue uuid verschlüsselung anpassen
<k1l> (siehe meinen link zu uuid)
<daemonarch2k4> gibt es vielleicht ein narrensicheres mounting-programm mit gui, das sowas erleichtert?
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: den eitnrag für swap solltest du schon anpassen. das ist doch nur die uuid finden und dann ändern.
<daemonarch2k4> für mich sieht das fast aus wie die französische nationalhymne von c+ auf mandarin-chinesisch übersetzt
<k1l> die "2." partition kannst du auch einfach bei bedarf mit dem nautilus mounten
<daemonarch2k4> hat die zweite partition auch ne eigene uuid?
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: ja, aber swap hat priorität
<daemonarch2k4> also, ich möchte swap wieder auf sda 5 legen, wo es vorher war, und die sda3 als reine zweite partition
<ExPress> ok ich danke mich erst mal  @ ring0   und den rest ich reboot den  erst mal 
<ring0> ExPress, gern
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du musst das gar nichts umlegen
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du hast schon umgelegt mit dem partitionieren bzw verschieben
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du musst nur noch die fstab an die neue gegebenheit anpassen. 
<k1l> damit dein system weiss wo es jetzt die beiden partitionen findet
<daemonarch2k4> boah, ich war echt zu lange auf windows...
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: nochmal: du musst in der zeile in der fstab, wo swap steht nur die uuid verschlüsselung ändern auf die nun aktuelle. dazu guckst du einfach (wie im uuid artikel beschrieben) nach, welche uuid die jetzt hat
<daemonarch2k4> okay, und die 2. partition ist dann automatisch gemounted?
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du hast mit deinem partitionieren da eine unordnung reingebracht, die du nun per hand wieder glätten musst.
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: nein, die trägst du danach dazu, wenn du die erst hürde hast
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: die swap ist wichtiger fürs system. die 2. partition ist dann bonus
<daemonarch2k4> okay...
<daemonarch2k4> komisch, wenn ich sudo blkid mache, sieht es aus, als wäre die swabplatte richtig eingetragen
<k1l> zeig mal im nopaste
<micro-lab> hallo an alle
<micro-lab> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich ein ubuntu ohne grössere schwierigkeiten zu bekommen auch ohne swap partition betreiben kann
<daemonarch2k4> paste.ubuntu.com/812077/
<k1l> micro-lab: generell ja. kommt aber auch auf den ram und die benutzung an
<koegs> micro-lab: bei genug ram einfach keine swap-partition anlegen oder ein swap-file benutzen
<ring0> micro-lab, wenn dein ram so groß ist, dass es nicht voll wird ja
<micro-lab> es geht um den eeepc x101 8gb ssd 1gb ram
<micro-lab> soll für social networking internet und office benutzt werden
<micro-lab> einfach als reiserechner wegen der unempfindlichkeit der ssd
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: ja, hast recht. dann direkt weiter zu plan b
<daemonarch2k4> oder muss ich nur noch die uuid von der fehlenden partition in die fstab eintragen?
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du musst eine neue zeile eintragen wie bei den anderen einträgen auch. ist ja im fstab artikel beschrieben
<daemonarch2k4> ich versuch das mal, starte neu und melde mich dann zurück
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: zeig ruhig den fertigen eintrag erstsmal her
<k1l> neustarten muss du auch nicht
<koegs> micro-lab: ich würde 1. empfehlen nen anderne rechner zu nehmen und wenn es nicht anders geht 2. vielleicht 512MB bis 1GB Swap-File anzulegen
<micro-lab> wieso nen anderen rechner das interessiert mich jetzt
<koegs> weil das ding einfach keine leistung hat, mit Chromium als Browser und einem Terminal offen ist der doch schon überfordert
<micro-lab> koegs: ist der so negativ aufgefallen?
<micro-lab> das klingt beängstigend
<micro-lab> bin mit meinem 1005 ha nämlich sehr zufrieden
<daemonarch2k4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812088/
<koegs> micro-lab: ich hab in der firma so einen rumstehen, der wird nur fürs notwendigste verwendet... aber wenn du Geduld hast, ich will ihn dir nicht absolut schlecht reden
<koegs> einziges, echtes, absolutes manko: kein Ethernet/LAN/Netzwerk-Port, nur WLAN, schlecht wenn es Internet mal nur per Kabel gibt
<micro-lab> das ist mir klar der soll nur herhalten wenn ich auf geschäftsreise bin
<micro-lab> als viertrechner ohne echten nutzen
<micro-lab> ich dachte eigentlich dafür wäre das preis leistungsverhältnis ganz io
<koegs> ich wollts nur mal erwähnen, du wirst dir evtl bald nen schnelleres notebook wünschen... aber wir müssen das hier nicht weiter diskutieren, für sowas wäre #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser ;-)
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: nein, das ist falsch
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du musst sie schon wohin mounten und nicht nur nach /
<daemonarch2k4> achso, nach media/daemuntu oder so
<k1l> besser nach /mnt/ordnername
<k1l> aber dann auch noch /mnt/ordnername erstellen
<daemonarch2k4> okay, mom...
<daemonarch2k4> paste.ubuntu.com/812103/
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: tjo. abspeichern und dann mit "sudo mount -a" testen
<daemonarch2k4> der filemanager kann dabei anbleiben? 
<k1l> ja, der liest nur die fstab neu ein
<daemonarch2k4> argh... neues problem... hab die fstab datei mit nem texteditor bearbeitete, oder kein root zu schreiben können scheint
<k1l> terminal aufmachen: "sudo nano /etc/fstab" eintippen
<jokrebel> daemonarch2k4: Gibt es den Satz auch in verständlich?
<k1l> dann änderungen vornehmen und mit "strg+o" speichern und dann mit "strg+x" schliessen
<Gerald_> warum wird das module nicht richtig entfernt? http://codepad.org/zClCoi4t
<daemonarch2k4> "datei kann nicht zum schreiben geöffnet werden"
<k1l> macht die vorher in der gui zu
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> Gerald_: Was nicht exisitiert kann auc nicht entfernt werden.
<Gerald_> warum steht dann da: Device or resource busy
<Gerald_> lsmod zeigt es auch an
<jokrebel> Gerald_: Konnte das in Deinem Paste von lsmod aber nicht finden…
<Gerald_> lsmod
<Gerald_> Module   Size  Used by
<Gerald_> cdc_acm  22305 0 
<Gerald_> siehst das?
<jokrebel> Gerald_: Hm vielleicht solltes Du dann besser mit modprobe/rmmode cdc_acm versuchen?
<daemonarch2k4> okay, die partition taucht jetzt im dateimanager auf, aber wenn ich drauf schreiben will, kommt die meldung "zugriff verweigert"
<Gerald_> jokrebel hab ich doch?
<jokrebel> Gerald_: In Deinem Paste steht das ohne Unterstich…
<jokrebel> +r
<jokrebel> cdcacm =|= cdc_acm
<Gerald_> oh :D
<Gerald_> nun gehts haha
<Gerald_> toll
<daemonarch2k4> da muss ich sicher bei den options noch was in die fstab eintragen, oder?
<jokrebel> Gerald_: Sieh an sieh an. Kaum schreibt man es korrekt gehts auch <g>
<Gerald_> jokrebel ich hatte es vorher mit einem anderen namen compiliert
<Gerald_> und vergessen das es noch geladne ist
<Gerald_> :/
<daemonarch2k4> vielleicht auf "users" stellen?
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: mach nen chmod auf den mountpunkt (der gehört ja noch root vom erstellen) 
<k1l> ähm, chown (nicht chmod)
<daemonarch2k4> mit welchem operanden?
<k1l> chown username
<benvei> Kann man unter Ubuntu netzwerkbrücken machen? sprich eine brücke von eth0 auf 1 und 2 ? also quasi nen PC als switch ;)
<daemonarch2k4> @kll... sorry
<daemonarch2k4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812144/
<daemonarch2k4> ich bin echt zu doof
<jokrebel> benvei: Was ich gehört habe ja. Aber einfacher ist es allemal mit nem Hardwareswitch dahinter. Kostet doch heut nicht mehr viel.
<benvei> jokrebel, ja, nur ich brauch JETZT was ;) okay, ich werd das probieren...
<daemonarch2k4> oder musste da sudo vor?
<ring0> benvei, wahrscheinlich interessiert dich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke
<jokrebel> benvei: Mit mehreren Netzwerkarten im PC und nem Ubuntu drauf musst das denen halt erst noch beibringen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke
<benvei> okay, danke ;)
<daemonarch2k4> nee, sagt mir immer noch "fehlender operand"
<yhwanaga> hi
<yhwanaga> ich braeucht maln tipp wie ich meine festplatte auf fehler oder aehnliches checken kann
<yhwanaga> live mode
<yhwanaga> ich hab hier sonn thinkpad t43 mit ausgetauschter nichtORiginal harddisk und beim installieren kommt ein fehler auf /sda
<jokrebel> yhwanaga: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_problembehebung
<jokrebel> yhwanaga: Und die Fehlermeldung nopasten damit wir sie interpretieren könne wäre vermutlich auch hilfreich.
<daemonarch2k4> @k1l - yeah! es läuft.... hab mich jetzt mit chown -c als eigentümer für die partition eingetragen!
<daemonarch2k4> mist, weg isser
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: wenn du mal nicht weisst, was wofür wie funktioniert "man chown"  ist die manpage (verlassen mit q)  doer einfach ins wiki gucken wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: support bitte nur hier im channel
<daemonarch2k4> ist das jetzt permanent, oder nach nem neustart wieder weg, ich mein jetzt auf den chown bezogen
<ring0> daemonarch2k4, permanent
<k1l> der ist permanent
<daemonarch2k4> supiii! vielen herzlichen dank, ich starte dann jetzt zum testen mal neu, sollte ich in 10min nicht wieder da sein, hats mich wohl zerrissen! ;)
<Turbokiwi4300> Hallo. Es passiert des öfteren, dass mein Desktop einfriert, wenn ich ein Fenster öffne. Gibt es eine Log-Datei, wo das Problem vielleicht protokolliert wird? (Natty Narwhal)
<k1l> Turbokiwi4300: dmesg, sysmlog unter /var/log und .xsession-errors im /home
<daemonarch2k4> yeah, es funktioniert, danke danke an k1l für seine geduld!
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: ich empfehle dir als bookmark und lektüre für zwischendurch das wiki.ubuntuusers.de :)  da ist sehr viel sehr gut beschrieben
<daemonarch2k4> jau jau, das hab ich schon, bin auch im forum angemeldet
<jepster> wie kann ich all meine konfiguration aus einer virtualbox so exportieren, dass ich damit mein system ohne vm neu installiere?
<jepster> habe bereits gegoogelt, aber ich komme nicht drauf.
<k1l> jepster: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/datensicherung
<daemonarch2k4> kurze frage... ich wollte mit deja-dup ein backup machen, ist es besser dabei alle laufenden anwendungen zu schließen
<daemonarch2k4> ẞ
<jepster> daemonarch2k4: würde mich auch interessieren. nutze sehr erfolgreich timemachine und frage mich, ob deja-dup ähnlich zuverlässig ist.
<daemonarch2k4> ich stell so doofe fragen nur, weil ich von windoof komm... da war das alles ein wenig simpler
<daemonarch2k4> ich hab nichtmal gerafft ob man mit dejadup das system komplett saven kann
<jepster> daemonarch2k4: war jahrelang windowsler, dann habe ich jahrelang ubuntu hauptsächlich eingesetzt und bin dann zu mac. wobei ubuntu seine daseinsberechtigung hat.
<jepster> .. und sich klar weiter entwickelt, als projekt.
<jepster> k1l: kann ich mit deja-dup alles so sichern, dass ich einfach ubuntu neu installiere und dann von einer festplatte meine komplettsicherung wiedereinspiele?
<daemonarch2k4> ich bin bis jetzt mit xubuntu sehr zufrieden, geniales design gegen win7, schneller, nur einiges komplizierter in der bedienung
<jepster> daemonarch2k4: bei timemachine ist es völlig egal, ob programme während des backups laufen.
<jepster> daemonarch2k4: vielleicht nur mal als vergleich.
<jepster> daemonarch2k4: denke das sich deja-dup an timemachine orientiert.
<k1l> jepster: ein komplettbackup wäre blöd, da du nunmal andere hardware hast bei einer vbox und bei einem richtigen isntall
<k1l> ich würde installieren und dann die benötigten einstellungen per hand zurückspielen
<daemonarch2k4> shit, timemachine krieg ich nicht übers software-center, ich teste mal deja
<k1l> also z.b. mit rsync sichern
<jepster> k1l: kann ubuntu nicht ohne probleme auch komplett andere hardware umstellen? so ist es ja sysiphusarbeit, alles zusammen zu suchen. :-/
<k1l> jepster: prinzipiell schon
<jepster> k1l: dann gehe ich doch lieber den weg..
<daemonarch2k4> hmmm
<jepster> daemonarch2k4: womit machst du denn unter windows deine backups?
<daemonarch2k4> wie ist das bei linux, wenn ich nur alle ordner von / sichern lasse, dann fehlt ja die startpartition , oder?
<daemonarch2k4> dann bringt mir ein backup nicht viel
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: bitte lies doch mal den artikel
<daemonarch2k4> bei windows hatte ich acronis
<k1l> es gibt verschiedene arten von backupstrategien. was da das beste ist muss jeder für sich selber wissen und an seine gegebenheiten anpassen
<jepster> daemonarch2k4: und läuft problemlos?
<daemonarch2k4> mit windows klappte das problemlos, hab auch noch die rettungs-cd, mit der man backuppen kann, verdächtig ist mir nur, das er das zwar als ext4 erkennt, auch die bootpartition merkt, aber dann aus 16gb 2,5 macht
<daemonarch2k4> ich hab jetzt mal ein komplettbackup von / eingestellt
<daemonarch2k4> nur kacke wenn es den boot mal zerfetzt
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: weisst du wovon du redest?
<daemonarch2k4> ich hoffe es, der sollte jetzt alle dateien von der hauptpartition sichern
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: /boot ist bei dir unter /
<daemonarch2k4> mom.. irgendwas stimmt hier nicht
<daemonarch2k4> irgendwie hat er jetzt auch dateien der externen platte eingelesen, auf die ich sichern wollte
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: wenn sie unter / gemountet ist ist das klar
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: deswegen auch erst denken, dann wild befehle eintippen
<LupusE> hi
<daemonarch2k4> ich komm von windows, da muss man nicht denkne
<daemonarch2k4> wenn ich jetzt "dateisystem" als zu sichernden ordner nehme, ist das besser?
<vladt_> hat einer von euch schon einmal synergys erfolgreich zum laufen gebracht? wenn ja, dann bitte melden. habe es bereits ausgiebig versucht
<daemonarch2k4> also nur mal kurz zum verständnis - wenn ich alle verzeichnisse (außer media und mnt) sichere, kann ich auch ein komplett zerschossenes system wiederherstellen?
<daemonarch2k4> ich muss mich erstmal von der alten windows-denke verabschieden, mit verstecktem bootsektor etc
<daemonarch2k4> moment... ich glaub ich nehm besser clonezilla, sonst kann ich ja gar nicht wiederherstellen wenn das system nicht mehr läuft
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: du musst halt unterscheiden was du willst. willst du eine komplette sicherung als imagedatei? oder (was mehr sinn macht) nur die eigenen daten und konfigurationen, weil das system kann man ja blank wieder installieren. etc. etc. etc. lies den artikel, den hab ich nicht umsonst gepostet
<daemonarch2k4> jap, ne komplettsicherung als datei, rettungsdisk rein, backup draufspielen, spass haben - das war der plan
<k1l> dann lies den artikel
<daemonarch2k4> welchen artikel? auf ubuntuusers wiki über datensicherung?
<k1l> ja. 
<k1l> da sind grundlagen genannt, die sinn machen, wenn sich darüber unterhalten will
<daemonarch2k4> ich glaub clonezilla ist hier mein programm der wahl
<Steaven`> .
<daemonarch2k4> so, bin mal raus, danke nochmal
<jens_> Ich habe ein Problem auf meinem vServer (Ubuntu oneric): Der "init"-Prozess hängt dauerhaft bei 100% Prozessorauslastung (meint top allerdings, dass der Prozessor über 80% der Zeit "idle" ist) und bei einem Neustart werden einige Daemons nicht gestartet. Irgendwelche Ideen woran das liegen kann?
<k1l> ich würde spontan sagen: schau mal in die logs
<jens_> syslog? oder hat upstart irgendwo noch eine eigene Logdatei?
<k1l> dmesg, syslog
<jens_> ich starte ihn gerade mal neu, um nicht durch 25 Tage logs wühlen zu müssen
<Steaven`> uh?
<jens_> das ist in syslog nach dem Reboot gelandet: [paste:405207:Unbenannt]
<jens_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405207/
<MarkusH> k1l: hi
<MarkusH> was war denn grade los
<MarkusH> ich weiß nur, dass mein server weg war
<jens_> mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen: initctl check-config gibt irgendwie nichts sinnvolles aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405212/
<annon1879> ich schnall dass nicht: ich füge die ppa hinzu(    ppa:webupd8team/gnome3 ), führe apt-get update aus und die pakete werden nicht gefunden
<annon1879> in den software-paketquellen seh ich den neuen eintrag jedoch
<annon1879> reboot hat auch nichts gebracht - kann mir da einer helfen?^^
<k1l> annon1879: welches paket suchst du denn?
<annon1879> k1l die mgse
<annon1879> bottompanel, menu und windowlist
<annon1879> hab testweise auch mal versucht andere pakete zu finden
<annon1879> alles was da drinn ist krieg ich nicht 
<zulu> moinmoin
<k1l> annon1879: das ist das webupda8 ppa nicht das mint ppa
<k1l> ahnee, da unten sind die ja
<annon1879> jep :D
<NTQ> Hi. Kann mir jemand kurz helfen. Ich habe soeben Apache mit php5 und Mysql installiert. jetzt meckert phpMyAdmin, dass die extension mysqli fehlt. wie kann ich solche extensions installieren?
<k1l> annon1879: "sudo apt-get install mgse-bottompanel"
<annon1879> klappt ja eben nicht...
<zulu> hab da ein Problem und keinen Anhaltspunkt für Lösung :: Es geht darum von meiner Webcam was zu streamen. Hab noch keinen Plan, wie das am einfachsten zu bewerkstelligen ist. Es gibt ja freie Streamingserver im Netz. Irgendwie sowas. Mein Goldfisch ist krank, und jemand möchte den sich mal genauer anschauen. Vielleicht kann da jemand helfen?
<k1l> annon1879: befehl mal samt ausgabe in nen nopaste. sudo apt-get update auch mal gleich vorneweg
<annon1879> sry
<k1l> annon1879: befehl mal samt ausgabe in nen nopaste. sudo apt-get update auch mal gleich vorneweg
<annon1879> k1l kk
<deusex1983> kann mir einer einen tipp geben wie ich am besten netbeans installiere
<k1l> deusex1983: wiki.ubuntuusers.de suchwort netbeans
<deusex1983> thanks
<annon1879> k1l http://pastebin.de/22584
<annon1879> moment mal
<annon1879> da fehlt was hab gerade die quellen nochmal neu eingelesen kurzen moment pls
<k1l> um es kurz zu machen. das ppa ist nicht aktiv. setz da mal an
<annon1879> k1l http://pastebin.de/22586
<k1l> nen pane willst du auch nicht installieren
<annon1879> was?
<k1l> schau dir mal an, wie du das paket genannt hast
<zulu> hat jemand nen plan, wie das streamen von webcam unter ubuntu funzt?
<annon1879> k1l ich kanns nicht glauben dass ich das jetzt echt circa 10mal falsch eingegeben hab
<bullgard6> Was trägt man ein in Banshee 2.2.1 Programmfenster > Radio > Einen neuen Internet-Radiosender hinzufügen > (Einen Radiosender hinzufügen) > Eingabefeld »Urheber des Senders:«?    
<NTQ> ich wollte gerade php5-mysqli installieren, aber dann kommt von apt-get die meldung "Paket php5-mysqli ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es veraltet ist oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist."
<NTQ> php5-mysql ist natürlich installiert, aber phpMyAdmin meckert trotzdem, dass mysqli fehlt
<NTQ> ok, hab das problem gelöst. ich hatte vergessen apache neu zu starten *facepalm*
<k1l> zulu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam#Anwendungen
<bullgard6> zulu: Deine Frage ist sehr allgemein Was speziell willst Du wissen?
<zulu> @bullgard6 : ich möchte einen stream von meiner webcam ins netz streamen
<k1l> zulu: au meiner verlinkten wiki seite ist da eine möglichkeit genannt
<bullgard6> zulu: Das dachte ich mir fast. Und was ist Dein konkretes Problem?
<zulu> ich suche also einen webservice, wo man meine cam anwählen kann und kann meinen goldfisch im aquarium sehen. dazu müßte ich ja streamen, oder?
<zulu> ich habe icecast installiert, sehe aber nichts davon in meinen menues
<zulu> ich habe auch camstream gefunden. in der softwareliste ist es als installiert markiert, kann es aber ebenfalls nicht im menue sehen.
<zulu> habe 10.04 ubuntu.
<bullgard6> zulu:  http://www.mpex.net/info/icecast.html
<zulu> neee, kein radio, mein goldi singt nicht :)
<zulu> für windows gibts jede menge zeugs. wieso ist das bei unix nicht so einfach?
<k1l> zulu: willst du nur rumsabbeln? ich habe doch schon 2mal auf eine variante hingewiesen
<zulu> sorry mal bitte, bei Deinem 1.Link(wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam#Anwendungen) ist alles mögliche drin. bei letzterem zu icecast, da ists eine windowsversion und die lassen sich über radio da aus. muß da irgendwas übersehen haben. gesabbelt wird nicht. ich suche eine schnelle sichere methode um die webcam im netz sichtbar zu machen.
<bullgard6> zulu: Du hast das DEB-Programmpaket icecast2 unter Ubuntu 10.04.3 installiert und findest keine IceCast-Datei in Deinem Computer? 
<k1l> unten am punkt wird auf eine möglichkeit hingewiesen. mjpg-streamer. wenn das bis dahin zu lesen zu viel arbeit für dich war, dann ist der rest wohl erst recht nicht zumutbar. viel erfolg noch
<zulu> @k1l: dann wäre der hinweis : dieser link und beschäftige dich mit mjpg-streamer gut gewesen. brocken mit such dir was aus mag ich nich. danke schön.
<zulu> @bullgard6: ja ich suche die datei. moment
<zulu> also: ich habe icecast2 gefunden
<zulu> aber kein eintrag als menue, bzw als x11 anwendung 
<zulu> aber kein eintrag als menue, bzw als x11 anwendung . hoffte da evtl. einstellungen machen zu können
<bullgard6> zulu: Hm. Du solltest in Synaptic gucken  unter Eigenschaften des Programmpakets. Da stehen die installierten Dateien aufgelistet. Die solltest Du dann mittels '~$ locate ...' auch finden. (Ich selbst möchte jetzt nicht icecast2 beimir installieren.)
<de_wwWolf> servus
<zulu> ok. danke. ich google nochmal nach icecast webcam stream linux. da muß es doch was geben.
<k1l> ws soll denn jetzt icecast mit webcam stream?
<de_wwWolf> hab seit einiger zeit ein wiederkehrendes Problem. nach jedem Neustart springt mein raid-swab zwischen /dev/dm-2 und /dev/dm-3 
<de_wwWolf> wie kann ich das abstellen?
<zulu> also entnehme ich mal, das ich mit icecast sowieso falsch liege !?
<zulu> also dann as andere teil. danke
<bullgard4> zulu: Synaptic. "Icecast is a streaming media server which currently supports Ogg Vorbis and MP3 audio streams. It can be used to create an Internet radio station or a privately running jukebox and many things in between. It is very versatile in that new formats can be added relatively easily and supports open standards for communication and interaction."
<bullgard4> s/Synaptic./Synaptic:/
<DreamThief> zulu: icecast ist definitiv falsch
<de_wwWolf> gibt es einen befehl Jede swab partition automatisch einzubinden egal wo sie ist?
<bullgard4> swab?
<DreamThief> de_wwWolf: nur, wenn die alle in der fstab definiert sind.
<DreamThief> dann ist es mount -a
<DreamThief> aber generell: nein.
<de_wwWolf> wie gesagt nach jedem neustart wo anders
<de_wwWolf> mal dm-2 mal dm-3
<de_wwWolf> mhhh
<DreamThief> de_wwWolf: und wo genau ist das ein problem?
<de_wwWolf> ich muss sie manuel einbinden
<de_wwWolf> das nervt
<DreamThief> käse
<DreamThief> du musst sie nur per UID referenzieren, anstatt per device node
<DreamThief> die ist immer identisch
<de_wwWolf> iss die partitionsabhängig oder device abhängig?
<k1l> die ist eindeutig
<de_wwWolf> okeyyy
<k1l> wiki suchwort uuid
<DreamThief> de_wwWolf: das device ist auch immer das gleiche ;)
<DreamThief> aus physikalischer sicht
<de_wwWolf> gg jaa
<de_wwWolf> ging mir um die ID
<DreamThief> warum hast du für deinen swap space überhaupt ein gesondertes raid volume?
<de_wwWolf> aaaja per swabon lassen sich auch uuid's einbinden
<DreamThief> swap
<DreamThief> nicht swab
<de_wwWolf> okok
<DreamThief> normalerweise hätte ich erwartet, dass du /boot ausserhalb eines LVMs auf einem separaten raid volume hast und auf dem raid direkt erst mal ein lvm drauf sitzt
<DreamThief> und dein swap im lvm liegt.
<de_wwWolf> 2 HHD's zu einem 
<de_wwWolf> Raid darauf sind 3 dm-xx definiert
<DreamThief> raid0 oder raid1 ?
<de_wwWolf> die main partition  dm-0
<de_wwWolf> system dm-1
<DreamThief> ähm
<de_wwWolf> swap dm-2 dm3
<DreamThief> definiere main und system?
<de_wwWolf> warum auch immer dieses springen 
<DreamThief> in meiner terminologie ist das nämlich das gleiche
<de_wwWolf> main ist ALLES
<de_wwWolf> quasie das Raid
<DreamThief> wenn main alles ist, warum hast du dann noch zwei?
<DreamThief> nein
<DreamThief> nicht quasi
<de_wwWolf> frag linux
<DreamThief> das ist bullshit
<de_wwWolf> nich mich
<DreamThief> ncih, ich frage dich
<DreamThief> weil du den kram partitioniert und eingerichtet hast.
<de_wwWolf> das iss automatisch passiert
<DreamThief> du kennst also dein system nicht?
<k1l> frag den der schuld ist: linux :X
<DreamThief> hm
<de_wwWolf> ich hatte nur vor einigen Monaten versucht meine swap woanders zu definieren seit her springt er swischen 2 und 3
<DreamThief> ^^
<de_wwWolf> dm-0, 1, 2 ist seit beginn
<de_wwWolf> sogar unter meinem altem System
<de_wwWolf> wurde immer so definiert
<DreamThief> jetzt bin ich auch nicht viel schlauer, als schon vorher
<DreamThief> das weiss ich nämlich auch so schon
<DreamThief> weil die raid volumes zwangsläufig dm heissen
<de_wwWolf> ich versuche es mit der ID
<DreamThief> und die zahlen hinten dran sind auch normal. da fängt man halt bei 0 an und zählt hoch
<DreamThief> großartige news waren das jetzt nicht.
<de_wwWolf> nur warum springt er
<de_wwWolf> dadurch kann ich kein Ruhezustand einschalten 
<DreamThief> vermutlich, weil du irgendwann was falsch gemacht hast.
<de_wwWolf> nach jedem reboot iss das swap wieder leer
<de_wwWolf> tja nur ws
<de_wwWolf> +a
<DreamThief> dazu müsste ich erst mal wissen, was du überhaupt gemacht hast.
<de_wwWolf> auf ne IDE-CF-Card mein Swap ausgelagert
<de_wwWolf> brachte nix und mein wieder ändern kam das bei raus
<de_wwWolf> hätte warscheinlich etwas gebracht wenn ich die filegröße pro Swap definieren könnte
<de_wwWolf> sprich kleine files auf die CF ud große auf die HDD
<de_wwWolf> so hatt es mein system bei großen files ausgebremst 
<k1l> dein system wird immer ausgebremst, wenn du swapst, weil ram einfach mal ratten schnell ist und selbst ssds da nicht hinerherkommen
<frank_> moin
<de_wwWolf> hab nur 2GB 
<de_wwWolf> DDR-1-400
<de_wwWolf> spenden auf mein Konto :-D
<DreamThief> entschuldige mal
<frank_> ich hab seit dem Umstieg von 9.10 auf 11.04 massive probleme mit dem Multimonitorbetrieb unter nvidia mit 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF104 [GeForce GTX 460] (rev a1)
<DreamThief> aber es gab zeiten, da hast du 2 gb ddr400 ram hinterher geschmissen bekommen ^^
<DreamThief> selbst schuld ^^
<frank_> die probleme äußern sich in horizontalen linien bei FPS > 10
<de_wwWolf> ich weiß :-(
<frank_> kann jemand helfen?
<frank_> installierte treiber sind 270.41.06
<de_wwWolf> hab auf meinem 10.10 die version 290.10
<de_wwWolf> versuch es mal damit
<de_wwWolf> hab ne 460 gtx
<frank_> ich habe schon gesehen es gibt aktuellere von nvidia, aber das pre-install check script wirft einen error "not to mess up with ubuntu" oder ähnlivh
<de_wwWolf> nimm update -f
<de_wwWolf> mom
<de_wwWolf> nvidia-installer -f
<frank_> der installer gibt mir auch die möglichkeit des Ignorierens, aber bin ich darauf nicht wirklich scharf
<Fuchs> nimm _NICHT_ den installer
<frank_> da ich damit nachhaltig die Updateroutine von ubuntu zerstöre
<Fuchs> unter keinen Umstaenden 
<Fuchs> genau das machst Du damit 
<de_wwWolf> why???? Fuchs
<frank_> danke, Fuchs 
<frank_> de_wwWolf: siehe oben
<frank_> 0:00 < frank_> da ich damit nachhaltig die Updateroutine von ubuntu zerstöre
<Fuchs> frank_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Treiberinstallation  da hast Du Alternativen 
<de_wwWolf> ich nix probleme damit
<k1l> de_wwWolf: nicht deine brechstangen ratschläge an andere verteilen :/
<de_wwWolf> :-/ iss ja gut
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: weil dann das nvidia Modul nicht von DKMS erfasst wird, und Dir bei jedem Kernelupdate die graphische Oberflaeche hopsgeht
<de_wwWolf> ich weiß
<frank_> Fuchs: was mich nicht wirklich stören würde um ehrlich zu sein
<Fuchs> frank_: generisch: versuch zuerst eine der genannten Fremdquellen, wenn das nicht geht: dann bau ein gescheites Paket draus 
<zulu> ok. habe mjpg installiert und aufgerufen. bekomme allerdings ein 404 zurück. als verzeichnis ist standardmäßig www angegeben. muß da nochmal suchen, da ich noch keon log gefunden hab
<zulu> ok. läuft jetzt. danke für die hilfe
<frank_> Fuchs: ich suche ehrlich gesagt nach einer Möglichkeit nicht jedes mal nach einem Kernelupdate im runlevel 3 die schei*** von Hand nachzuziehen. Siehst Du keine andere Möglichkeit als ein Distupgrade?
<Fuchs> frank_: doch, Fremdquelle nutzen
<Fuchs> frank_: ist eine angegeben im Artikel 
<frank_> Fuchs: Tust Du das aktiv oder empfiehlst Du das nur?
<frank_> *"nur"
<frank_> bitte nicht falsch verstehen
<Fuchs> frank_: Gentoo hier, aber ich supporte nvidia unter Ubuntu seit gut 3 Jahren, hat in den meisten Faellen funktioniert
<Fuchs> frank_: von daher sollte das einen Versuch wert sein 
<frank_> Fuchs: danke! ich werde mich mal einlesen
<frank_> und dann evtl nochmal fragen
<Fuchs> frank_: ist in dem verlinkten Artikel 
<frank_> ich sehs 
<frank_> :D
<Fuchs> sicher, ich bin dann bald weg, aber jemand anderes kann Dir sicher auch helfen, sonst morgen noch mal fragen
<frank_> Fuchs: hab gerade das Problem Ubuntu als produktivsystem auf meinem Laptop "durchzudrücken"
<frank_> das geht soweit auch aber wenn ich nicht an- und abdocken kann bzw einen Beamer für eine Präsentation anschließen kann und anschließend einen schwarzen Balken im Bild hab... wird das schwer bis unmöglich
<Fuchs> frank_: in dem Fall moechte ich Dir noch disper empfehlen 
<frank_> http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/ ?
<Fuchs> frank_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Disper  << ist ein kleines Programm, welches ich auf eine Taste binden wuerde
<Fuchs> frank_: macht automagisch die korrekten Einstellungen, wenn Du neue Monitore anschliesst (oder auch Beamer) 
<frank_> omg
<Fuchs> kannst sagen, ob Du klonen willst oder einen erweiterten Desktop, dann sucht es fuer Dich die passenden Aufloesungen und tut
<frank_> das ist mein ganz persönliches higgs-boson!
<frank_> wie gut!
<frank_> danke!
<Fuchs> hat keine graphische Oberflaeche, braucht auch keine. Bind es auf einen Knopf und sei gluecklich :) 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<frank_> Fuchs: darf ich Dich noch etwas fragen? Ich suche bisher vergeblich eine Möglichkeit ein Script in meinem Homedir beim Starten ausführen zu lassen (ich kann das script btw gerne auch woanders hinlegen lassen), aber es soll bitte erst mit dem user login ausgeführt werden
<frank_> kannst Du da helfen?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> also zuerst mal willst Du das Skript ausfuehrbar machen  (chmod +x) 
<Fuchs> anschliessend: fuer ein Start nach dem Login wuerde ich den Autostart von Deiner Desktopumgebung brauchen. Du findest einen Beschrieb fuer die gaengigsten Umgebungen hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart
<frank_> Fuchs: genau da habe ich es bereits hinterlegt, interessiert "ihn" (ubuntu) nicht
<Fuchs> frank_: ist es ausfuehrbar? 
<Fuchs> und laeuft es korrekt durch, wenn Du es von Hand startest?  Was genau tut es denn, wenn man fragen darf? 
<frank_> ich habe fuchs gerade privmsg-maessig das script geschickt, ist irrelevant und ausfuehrbar
<Fuchs> genau, support ausnahmsweise im Query. 
<frank_> rest gern hier
<sash_> frank_: Welche Desktopumgebung hast du denn?
<de_wwWolf> DreamThief: bei der 12er Ubuntu version wollt ich eventuell umsteigen. wie würdest du die Partition anlegen wenn das Raid schon über die Hardware vorgegeben ist. (über NF4 Board)
<sash_> Matroska mag ich irgendwie.
<sash_> wc
<DreamThief> de_wwWolf: ich mache kein pseudo hardware raid.
<DreamThief> entweder richtiges hardware raid mit entsprechendem controller, den du allerdings auf cosumer board nicht finden wirst und extra kaufen müsstest, oder aber linux sw raid.
<de_wwWolf> suche ey neue hardware
<de_wwWolf> welche Chips sind Real-Raid
<frank_> de_wwWolf: ich kann Dir nur aus meinen Erfahrungen mit dem PERC von dell berichten: ab 6/i TOP, verträgt sich mit fast allen ASUS mainboards
<frank_> und kostet ca 1/4 von 3ware
<frank_> und das ist dann "echtes" RAID
<de_wwWolf> PERC ist der Chip?
<frank_> nein, PERC = power edge (dell server serie) raid controller
<frank_> ist nen gebrandeter lsi
<frank_> zum Bruchteil des Preises
<de_wwWolf> axo
<frank_> fang nur bitte nicht mit irgend ner ICH-Scheisse an
<frank_> sry 4 language aber das war berechtigt
<de_wwWolf> aller Jahre das gleiche problem mit der Hardware
<de_wwWolf> der überblick über gute hardware wird nicht besser
<frank_> passiert ;)
<bekks> Die PERCs sind zum wegschmeissen, weil sie a) nicht nur gebranded sind, sondern b) auch nicht den selben Funktionsumfanga haben.
<de_wwWolf> der preis schockt mich auch en wenig
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass sie c) kein bisschen günstiger sind als LSI.
<frank_> bekks: perc 6/i raid6 für weniger als den retail preis von lsi, was willst Du mehr=
<bekks> Ich will anständige Hardware. Und die heisst garantiert nicht Dell oder LSI.
<frank_> bekks: dann haben wir grundverschiedene Vorstellungen von "anständiger" hardware die ich in dem topic-bezogenen channel ungern ausführen würde
<bekks> :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-22
<C-A-M> moin
<xaos3k> moin moin
<xaos3k> ich hoffe mal das noch irgendwer wach is, wollte gerade mpd einrichten und immer wenn ich ne db erstellen will krieg ich als ausgabe nur "Usage: /etc/init.d/mpd {start|start-create-db|stop|restart|force-reload}"
<ring1> xaos3k, mit welchem kommando hast du denn versucht die db zu erstellen?
<xaos3k> 'sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start-create-db'
<xaos3k> ähm...
<ring1> xaos3k, komisch. kannst ja mal im init-skript nachsehen, ob etwas für start-create-db definiert ist
<xaos3k> okee, nu bin ich gänzlich verwirrt, im init-script war ich schon, da steht auch nix von start-create-db, aber trotzdem zeigt mir sonata jetzt all meine musik an Oo
<ring1> geisterhand ;)
<xaos3k> das gefühl hab ich auch :)
<C-A-M> http://pastebin.com/fve3XGTf
<jokrebel> ilven: Wieder alles in Ordnung mit Deiner Verbindung?
<jokrebel> ilven__: Nimm uns bitte einstweilen aus dem Autojoin. Danke!
<mille> morgen
<mille> frage: habe seit kurzem ein netbook (eeepc 4G). kann man da eine gute linux distribution empfehlen?
<koegs> mille: da du im ubuntu-channel fragst, würde ich k/x/l/ubuntu empfehlen
<LetoThe2nd> mille: da es hier ausschliesslich um ubuntu geht, wohl ubuntu :) ansonsten, generische diskussionen bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<mille> ja ich tendiere zu ubuntu. entweder k/x/l. besteht da ein unterschied? welche ist "besser"?
<koegs> tendentiell für schwache hardware: lubuntu
<sdx23> die Definition von "besser" hängt von deinen Anforderungen ab.
<mille> mediaplayer wie vlc, fotobetrachter, einekleine, schmale office suite, browser. das ist eigentlich das wichtigste
<ppq> mille: probier doch einfach mal lubuntu und xubuntu aus
<mille> jo werde ich machen. eeebuntu scheint wohl etwas größer zu sein als l und x? ist das richtig?
<ppq> vor allem scheint das ein inoffizielles derivat zu sein, was unvorteilhaft ist, wenn man support braucht
<koegs> wird das überhaupt noch entwickelt?
<mille> heißt jetzt auroraOS
<mille> aber vom optischen und vom umfang her, sah es ganz gut aus
<koegs> mille: wenn du lubuntu testest, können wir hier gerne weiterreden, bei AuroraOS (basiert auf Debian) wäre das hier der falsche Channel
<mille> alles klar. kann ich denn lubuntu auf einer speicherkarte installieren und von da booten?
<koegs> milla: ja
<sdx23> (es wird allerdings weniger Spass machen und womöglich hin und wieder etwas hängen)
<mille> ich probier gerade herauszubekommen, welche programme schon vorinstalliert sind. auf der hp funktionieren die screenshots nicht
<sdx23> Das sollte relativ egal sein - durch das Paketsystem ist es ein Leichtes, das zu entfernen, was man nicht braucht, und das zu installieren, was einem noch fehlt. Und die Möglichkeiten dazu sind bei allen Varianten die gleichen.
<mille> stimmt auch wieder. 
<koegs> von der ganzen kiste sollte man einfach nicht viel erwarten, da macht es nix aus, wenn das OS auf ner Speicherkarte liegt
<mille> jut ok.und wie ist das mit dem support bei x und l. wie lange geht das? hab gelesen, manche werden nicht mehr mit updates etc versorgt
<sdx23> mille: die Repositories - und damit die Pakete - sind die gleichen, du bekommst also so oder so gleichlang Updates.
<jokrebel> mille: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/einsteiger ...dort findest Du die wichtigsten Infos und weiterführende Links. Wenn Du Dich denn dann für eines entschieden hast, kannst Du bei Problemen gerne hier fragen.
<mille> gute seite, danke
<mille> xubuntu 11.10 ist meine wahl. bzgl. der geringen monitorgröße: läuft das dennoch alles rund, oder gibts da eine bestimmte netbook edition?
<bekks> Wie groß ist denn dein Monitor?
<mille> 7zoll
<Th0rsten> Hallo
<Th0rsten> ich habe ubuntu auf meinem laptop installiert, leider ist dessen monitor gerade "gestorben"
<Th0rsten> ich habe den laptop nun an einen anderen Bildschirm gehängt um ein Backup zu machen
<Th0rsten> aber das wird wohl so interpretiert dass der Monitor eben nur ein zweitmonitor ist, auf dem habe ich keine bedienelemente, keine leiste....
<Th0rsten> kann man die monitore irgendwie tauschen?
<bekks> Ja, kann man. Welchen Grafiktreiber verwendest Du denn, für welche Grafikkarte?
<Th0rsten> ich habe nur die bei ubuntu mitgelieferten Treiber, an grafik ist ein intel express chipsatz drauf
<Oins> Seit gestern kann ich die MAC meines eth0 devices nicht mehr vorgeben. Ich bekomme einfach keine IP. Ohne MAC Vorgabe klappt es problemlos. Hat da jemand eine Idee? Log: http://pastebin.com/aaKMYAPv
<bekks> Warum willst Du eine MAC vorgeben?
<sdx23> Th0rsten: strg-alt-f2 -> xrandr --output LVDS1 --off # anschließend kannst du irgendwie im Menü das noch dauerhaft festlegen.
<Th0rsten> ok ich versuch das mal
<Oins> bekks: Um bequem verschieden IPs von meinem Router zu bekommen.
<Oins> Ich ändere nur das letzte Zeichen und erhalte eine neue IP
<Oins> und v.a. fest definierte
<sdx23> .oO(von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge)
<bekks> Oins: Wenn Du fest definierte IPS haben willst, nimm statische IPs. :) Und um verschiedene IPs zu bekommen, bezoeht man für gewöhnlich einfach eine neue Lease.
<Oins> dies hat bis gestern hervorragen geklappt. Am Router selbst habe ich nichts verändert.
<bekks> OHNE die MAC zu ändern.
<Oins> bekks: Hatte ich anfangs auch. Aber dann muss ich dies immer ändern wenn ich in anderen Netzen bin. Mit der MAC funktioniert das sehr praktisch. Auch über mehrere Geräte hinweg
<Th0rsten> sdx23: was genau erwartet er beim login?
<Oins> Die Frage ist nur, was sich am System (ggf. durch ein Update) geändert hat, wieso es jetzt nicht mehr geht
<bekks> Oins: Die Frage musst DU uns beantworten. :)
<Oins> bekks: naja, ich selbst hab am system nichts geändert.
<Oins> bekks: vor kurzem kamen updates, das war die einzige mir bewusste Veränderung
<bekks> Und ein System ändert sich von alleine auch nicht.
<bekks> Wann war "vor kurzem"?
<Oins> bekks: müsste Do. oder Fr. gewesen sein, dass der Rechner geupdatet hat
<bekks> Und hat es danach funktioniert?
<Oins> bekks: und heute vor ca. ner Std. kam auch noch ein schwung. Dachte danach ist das problem wieder behoben, aber war leider nicht so
<Oins> bekks: nein, seit gestern klappt es nicht mehr. 
<Oins> Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich seit dem letzen Update (Do., Fr.) auch nicht mehr rebootet hab. 
<bekks> Also wiesst du nicht, ob es seit Do/Fr nicht mehr geht.
<Oins> Erste gestern nach einen Neustart (bzw. neu anstekcen, laptop) gehts nicht mehr
<Oins> bekks: richtig
<bekks> Dann sag das doch bitte auch, wenn ich danach frage.
<bekks> Schau nach, ob Du am Do/Fr u.a. einen neuen Kernel bekommen hast.
<Oins> bekks: Wo kann ich das sehen?
<Oins> momentan ist: Linux pc 3.0.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 2 17:44:42 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux drauf... sieht also nicht nach nem neuen Kernel aus
<sdx23> Th0rsten: bitte?
<bekks> Oins: /var/log/apt/
<Oins> muss leider weg, Besuch ist gerade gekomen. 
<Oins> bekks: ah ok, da werd ich mal rein schaun, danke für's erste für deine Hilfe!
<Th0rsten> tut mir leid sdx23, hatte mich lediglich oft vertippt -.-
<Th0rsten> aber erhalte jetzt die meldung "can't open display"
<bekks> Th0rsten: Beim versuch was genau zu tun?
<sdx23> Th0rsten: ehm, das solltest du nach grafischem Einloggen tun. 
<Th0rsten> bekks:  hiernach Th0rsten: strg-alt-f2 -> xrandr --output LVDS1 --off 
<Th0rsten> hmm, verzeih die Frage, aber wie meinst du grafisch einloggen?
<sdx23> urgs, das sollte nur eine 2 sein, kein F2
<sdx23> sorry for that. 
<Th0rsten> kein problem, ich bin ja froh dass mir jemand hilft
<gorghurt> hallo
<sdx23> Das macht den Anwendungsstarter der grafischen Oberfläche auf, eventuell noch auf dem Hauptmonitor, musst halt blind tippen und aufpassen, dass du richtig schreibst.
<gorghurt> hab ein kleines problem in xubuntu (11.4) und zwar will ich ein autorun script von einem usb stick starten, ich werd auch gefragt ob ichs ausführen will, dann sagt er aber er wisse nicht womit er es öffnen soll.  es handelt sich aber ume in einfaches bash script
<gorghurt> hab nochmal kurz die fehlermeldung erzeugt : Fehler beim automatischen Starten         Das automatisch zu startende Programm konnte nicht gefunden werden
<Th0rsten> sdx23: strg alt 2 hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert, aber konnte es mit strg alt t in die shell werfen
<Th0rsten> danke du hast mich gerettet :D
<sdx23> Th0rsten: das ist wie erwähnt nicht permanent, du musst mittels des Menüs und den dortigen Optionen nochwas dazu festlegen.
<Th0rsten> immerhin kann ich jetzt entspannt ein backup anlegen
<Th0rsten> das letzte war schon einen guten Monat her, das wäre jetzt echt bitter gewesen
<bekks> Die Daten hättest Du nicht verloren in diesem Fall.
<bekks> Aber grundsätzlich sollte man ein Backup VOR solchen Aktionen anlegen ;)(
<Th0rsten> naja dass der monitor den Geist aufgibt hat mich doch irgendwie überrascht muss ich zugeben ^^
<Th0rsten> falls man hier offtopic fragen stellen darf, was würdet ihr für nen Hersteller empfehlen wenn ich mal einen richtig stabilen laptop will?
<bekks> Panasonic Toughbook :P
<bekks> Kannste auch an die Wand werfen.
<bekks> Oder vom Laster überrollen lassen.
<jokrebel> Th0rsten: Du weist was ein Topic ist? Steht ganz oben <g>
<daniel31415> HI - kann man lesen was ich schreibe?
<bekks> daniel31415: Ja.
<daniel31415> danke - ich habe einen bug in dlume gefixt - die entwickler sind nicht per mail erreichbar - kann ich das irgendwo anders melden?
<daniel31415> es ist wirklich eine extrem dämliche kleinigkeit - es sind ca 20 Zeichen die in einer bestimmen *.c datei geändert werden müssen
<bekks> daniel31415: Auf launchpad kannst du das auch tun.
<daniel31415> ich bin grad auf die seite gegangen - kannte sie nicht - und bin zum ersten mal da - kann ich da online im src editieren? das würde mich wundern
<daniel31415> hast Du das schonmal gemacht - darf ich Dir kurz erklären um was es geht?
<LetoThe2nd> daniel31415: nein, launchpad ist das tracking system von ubuntu. du suchst die package, und reportest dann deinen bug incl. fix.
<bekks> Du gehst auf launchpad.net, und eröffnest einen Bug für das Programm. Dort erklärst Du kurz und sehr genau worum es geht, und legst als Lösung deinen Patch (vorzugsweise eine diff-Datei) mit bei. Das wars.
<bekks> Selber im Code von Paketen rumfuhrwerken ohne dass der Autor das kontrolliert wird es hoffentlich nie geben :)
<daniel31415> jaja der autor - ich hätte ihm auch einfach per Mail gesagt um was es geht - aber bei allen drei entwicklern habe ich fehler vom maildeamon bekommen, das es die adressen nicht gibt -.-
<bekks> Dann wird das Paket jemand anders übernommen haben. Dennoch geht der Weg für solche Fixes über launchpad.
<LetoThe2nd> daniel31415: genau deswegen launchpad, weil dann die bug squad von ubuntu automatisch mitinformiert wird :)
<daniel31415> bin schon dabei :)
<daniel31415> mach mir grad nen account
<daniel31415> evtl frag ich nochmal kurz wenns nicht klappt, danke :)
<ubabau> hallo!
<ubabau> ich hab ein probolem, meine tv karte funktioniert nach dem update von gestern nicht mehr (ubuntu 11.10)
<bekks> ?wf > ubabau 
<bekks> ? wf
<ubabau> bisher konnte ich den treiber immer nach der anleitung -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-technotrend-tt-s3600-usb-einbinden/?highlight=technotrend+3600 installieren (letzter beitrag der ersten seite)
<ubabau> nun bekomme ich folgende fehlermedlung beim build -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/538668/
<bekks> Und wieso konntest Du ihn so nicht einbinden?
<bekks> Und was kompilierst Du da?
<ubabau> git clone git://linuxtv.org/media_build.git
<ubabau> jeamd eine idee? 
<benvei> "ifup -a" sollte doch alle interfaces starten oder?
<daniel31415> kann es sein das launchpad keine web.de adressen mag?
<daniel31415> iwie kommt mein bestätgungscode nicht (hab mich vorhin aber mal fälschlicherweise versucht anzumelden - und eine nachricht diesbezüglich kam)
<bekks> Das kann schon mal dauern.
<bekks> ubabau: Zu altes git Repo für zu neuen Kernel.
<bekks> ubabau: Hast du denn auch eine TT S3600?
<ubabau> bekks: ja
<bekks> ubabau: Wo hast Du denn im linuxtv.org Wiki etwas über diese Karte gefunden?
<jokrebel> daniel31415: Geht definitiv auch mit web.de
<ubabau> bekks: mh nirgends, bisher hat es halt immer geklappt :/ 
<bekks> ubabau: Dann such dort erstmal, ob die Karte überhaupt (noch) supported wird. Dort steht dann auch, welchen Treiber man zu verwenden hat.
<daniel31415> OMG! jetzt bin ich im package angekommen - click auf "report a bug" - und jetzt komme ich dahin ò_ó  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<daniel31415> wo steht wie ich mein system dazu bekomme "informationen über den bug" zu sammeln
<daniel31415> das ist für user geschrieben
<daniel31415> also mir reichts jetzt - ich mag dlume - ich hab mich in den source eingelesen und den mist gefixt, den die herrn entwickler verbockt haben (und die leider keine validen mailadressen habe)
<bekks> Dann lies den Artikel doch mal... da steht, was zu tun ist.
<daniel31415> dlume - version 0.2.4.6 - add_edit.c - Zeile 227 - 246: benutzt das changed signal anstatt dem key_released signal und copy paste funzt
<daniel31415> </contribute>
<bekks> daniel31415: Und was sollen wir damit hier im Channel?
<daniel31415> ich hab mich 30min durch mist geklickt und davor an Mailadressen geschrieben die es nicht gibt - jetzt seid ihr dran - ihr seid länger in der community als ich und habt den kram evtl schon öfter gemacht
<bekks> WIR sind da genau NICHT dran, Freund der Sonne.
<bekks> WIR machen das alles hier genau so freiwillig wie Du auch.
<bekks> Und nur weil das jemand schonmal öfter gemacht hat als Du ist das definitiv kein Anspruch darauf, von anderen zu erwarten, dass sie das einfach für Dich übernehmen. Das ist eine Community, die NICHT nach dem "Toll Ein Anderer Machts"-Prinzip funktioniert.
<jokrebel> daniel31415: Wenn Du Dich an Fehlerbehebungen beteiligen willst solltest Du das schon erstmal glesen haben, wie das geht. Das kaut Dir keiner vor, weil das dort ausführlich beschrieben ist.
<daniel31415> is mir alles bohne - ich hab code der für mich funzt - ich benuzt einfach meine version - benutz du den orig code - das passt für mich
<jokrebel> daniel31415: _Das_ vertstehst Du als unter Gemeinschaft?
<bekks> ICH benutze dlume gar nicht. MIR ist das vollkommen egal ob Du Bugs einreichst oder fixed.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja klar. Hauptsache ein anderer machts.
<daniel31415> ich hab der gemeindschaft 1h meiner zeit fürs code lesen + 30min fürs rumklicken geschenkt - die info habt ihr, das war mein beitrag - macht damit was ihr wollt - ich genieß jetzt meinen sonntag
<bekks> daniel31415: Aber ICH werde garantiert nicht deine Arbeit machen, wenn Du so eine Einstellung hast.
<bekks> Oho, 90 Minuten investiert.
<jokrebel> daniel31415: Es gäb übrigens IIRC sogar einen Launchpad-Channel.
<benvei> </fight> :)
<C_A_M> moin moin
<daniel31415> mehr las die meisten user, die nur mit fragen langweilen
<daniel31415> cu
<bekks> Tschüss.
<ring0> was für ein vollhorst
<ring0> code korrigieren aber zu blöd einen bug-report einzureichen? glaubt er ja wohl selbst nicht
<ubabau> bekks: geht auch nicht :(
<bekks> 90 Minuten meiner Arbeitszeit kosten rund 450€. Wenn Er die zahlt, submitte ich ihm Bugs bis die Sonne nie mehr untergeht.
<C_A_M> ich habe gerade ein dualboot w7 ubuntu 11.10 installiert. beim booten wird leider die auswahlmaske nicht angezeigt. ich kann jedoch beide auswählen in dem ich einfach mit den pfeiltasten wie gewohnt nach unten gehe und enter drücke. was kann da nicht stimmen ?
<bekks> ubabau: "geht nicht" ist keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<ubabau> im wiki steht man soll das repo nehmen http://mercurial.intuxication.org/hg/s2-liplianin/
<bekks> ubabau: Wo im Wiki?
<ubabau> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-connect_S2-3600
<bekks> Dann wende Dich vertrauensvoll an den Autor dieser Fremdquelle.
<benvei> bekks, beim nachträglichem verbauen von LAN Controllern, muss noch irgendwas beachtet werden? oder sollten diese out of the box laufen?
<bekks> benvei: Können, müssen aber nicht.
<benvei> bekks, sobald der Lan Controller erkannt wird müsste er mit ifup -a laufen oder? Wenn er das nicht tut --> Treiber problem, richtig?
<bekks> benvei: Ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie ifup benutzt. Das ist übrigens das Pendant zu "ifconfig up" - und NEIN, DAMIT kriegt man definitiv keine Verbindung hin.
<bekks> Du musst den schon noch konfigurieren.
<benvei> joa, in der /etc/network/interfaces....
<DukePyrolator> hallo, wie kann ich im gnome-terminal die F10-Taste deaktivieren? also dass bei F10 nicht mehr oben das menü aufgeht ?
<DukePyrolator> hab im Menü bei tastenkombinationen schon die kreuze rausgenommen, aber der reagiert immernoch auf F10
<C_A_M> keiner ne idee?
<tux127> Ist das nicht eine systemweite Taste? Dann könnte man das nur ganz ausschalten.
<k1l_> C_A_M: d.h. du hast die grub auswahl, siehst sie nur nicht?
<sash_> C_A_M: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Bedeutung-der-Variablen
<C_A_M> nein ich sehe nur eine monitorinfo nach einer kleinen weile. wenn ich nix mache bootet ubuntu und wenn ich mit der pfeiltaste nach unten ein paar mal drücke und enter klicke startet w7
<tux127> DukePyrolator: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37313/deactivate-f1-and-f10-keybindings
<DukePyrolator> dankeschön
<DukePyrolator> *link anklick*
<tux127> gern geschehn
<tux127> war aber erster google link für "ubuntu f10"
<kevin__> Hallo, jemand anwesend der mir bzgl. VServer kurz einen Rat geben kann?
<C_A_M> es wird horizontalfrequenz und vertikalfrequenz angezeigt
<k1l_> C_A_M: da wird einfach dein monitor die auflösung nicht packen
<C_A_M> mit der überschrift ausserhalb frequenzbereich
<k1l_> kevin__: ubuntusupport hier. allgemeiner kram im offtopic bitte
<kevin__> Ich bin nicht sicher ob 256 mb oder 512 mb Arbeitsspeicher. Ich nutze Teamspeak als Server darauf einige Seiten mit wenigen Besuchern sowie irssi und centerim.
<kevin__> oh, sorry
<C_A_M> aha, kann ich dies eventuell umstellen?
<k1l_> C_A_M: sash_ hat eben eine link gepostet, der da sehr interesant sein wird :)
<C_A_M> jop, danke, bin ich grad am lesen
<tux127> C_A_M: Vielleicht hilft auch das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung
<C_A_M> danke
<DukePyrolator> kann man bei unbuntu diese "schnellstartleiste" irgendwie auf die rechte seite verschieben? links störts mich irgendwie 
<DukePyrolator> also unitiy
<k1l_> hmm, gute frage
<jokrebel> Mittels MyUnity vielleicht?
<k1l_> nope. hab grade geguckt
<dreamon> Über eine SSH verbindung, kann man da auch daten austauschen?
<ppq> joa
<ppq> das geht bspw. mit filezilla sehr komfortabel
<bekks> dreamon: Ähm. Ja. DAFÜR wurde das erfunden.
<dreamon> Ah .. dachte das ist nur eine sichere Art von Telnet. Wenn ich in der Konsole eine Verbindung habe, wie mach ich das dann .. filezille ist ja glaube an gui gebunden.
<ring0> dreamon, scp und sftp interessieren dich wahrscheinlich
<ring0> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Dateitransfer
<sysdef> ... und wenn du sftp und scp liebst interessiert dich sftpfs :)
<dreamon> DANKE !!!
<bekks> Oder gar sshfs. :)
<ppq> gvfs kann auch ssh
<ppq> damit ists vermutlich das einfachste
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount
<dreamon> Habe gerade sshfs getestet.. Einfach nur Stark! Klasse ! Danke Leute!
<NTQ> Hi. Kann man den Cache nur für USB-Sticks irgendwie verkleinern? Ganz abschalten möchte ich ihn nicht. Mich stört's nur, wenn ich eine 1,5 GB Datei auf den Stick ziehe, es erst ca. 6 Sekunden lang mit 100 MB/s geht und er dann auf 5 kb/s geht. Dann denkt man nämlich immer, dass er nie mehr fertig wird.
<sysdef> dreamon: beachte die reconnect option
<sysdef> dreamon: meine ~./bin/mount.sh http://pastebin.com/0r9ZMMAT
<sysdef> +ssh keyauth und ssh-add
<dreamon> sysdef, reconnect, falls verbindung reißt? Wird die nicht mehr von alleine aufgebaut.
<sysdef> ne, bleiben haengen und bekommst manchmal nicht mehr von der hacke den kram :s
<sysdef> kannst nicht mehr umounten weil verbindung weg ist. nervt
<sysdef> mit reconnect baut er einfach neu auf im bg
<dreamon> sysdef, das wort reconnect sollte reichen.. oder? -C -o sollte ich trotzdem nehmen.. oder?
<sysdef> -C ist compression
<sysdef> -o liste,der,optionen
<sysdef> man sshfs
<dreamon> sysdef, Danke für die Infos. Werde das so übernehmen!
<sysdef> yw :)
<dreamon> Nachbar hat mir gerade sein Ubuntu gebracht. Linke Maustaste geht nicht mehr im Notebook. Habe externe Maus angeschlossen, geht auch nicht. Rechte Maustaste geht. 
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Tastenkombination mit der man das Anwendung/Orte/System menu oben links aufrufen kann.. ?
<ring0> dreamon, alt+f1
<dreamon> ring0, danke das geht.. mal schauen wie weit ich komme.
<Fuchs> dreamon: xev fragen was es zu der Taste meint, 
<Fuchs> dreamon: Schuss ins Blaue: irgend ein Held hat bei der Fensterverwaltung, vermutlich compiz, die linke Maustaste auf eine Aktion gebunden
<Fuchs> dreamon: um das zu bestaetigen oder auszuschliessen: andere Fensterverwaltung nehmen. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Habe metacity --replace gemacht, geht aber immer noch kein Linksklick.. kann ich dann compiz ausschliessen?
<Fuchs> jap 
<Fuchs> was meint xev? 
<dreamon> xev reagiert überhaupt nicht auf linksklicke! 
<dreamon> alles andere wird angezeigt.. rechtsklick oder tastendruck.. alles da
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ein Hardware Problem ist es aber auch nicht. Externe Maus geht ja genauso wenig!
<Fuchs> dreamon: ich gehe davon aus, dass irgend ein Programm das abfaengt
<Fuchs> dreamon: kannst Du einen anderen User anlegen? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ja ich teste..
<C_A_M> ich bin gerade auf der suche nach der datei //boot/grub/menu.Ist jedoch ist diese nicht vorhanden, hat sich da in ubuntu 11.10 etwas geändert?
<sash_> Ja? Grub2.
<C_A_M> ?
<ring0> C_A_M, die datei, die du suchst ist wohl /etc/default/grub seit grub2
<C_A_M> aha, danke
<sash_> Und die Konfiguration ist schon sehr anders. Du willst den Wiki-Artikel dazu lesen.
<C_A_M> in default ist kein grub 2
<dreamon> Fuchs, Der hat autologin, wie log ich mich aus ohne Maus.?
<C_A_M> ich bin noch beim konsolen-auflösung
<Fuchs> dreamon: CTRL+ALT+F1 um auf eine Konsole zu kommen geht 
<dreamon> Fuchs, ja!
<dreamon> Fuchs, habe root PW
<Fuchs> dreamon: dann koenntest Du da auch einen gdm oder so abschiessen, oder umkonfigurieren 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie beende ich gdm in der konsole. gdm stop bringt nur warnings.
<Fuchs> dreamon: ich nutze da gdm leider zu wenig um das sagen zu koennen, im Notfall kann man das Ding vermutlich aber killen. Wird aber nicht so gescheit sein, Du brauchst es wegen consolekit
<Fuchs> dreamon: such im Netz wie man dieses autologin deaktiviert
<k0mu> als root "service gdm restart" oder ....stop"
<ring0> C_A_M, in /etc/default/grub soll auch keine grub2 sein
<C_A_M> habs gefunden nur hat mir der eintrag video=nvidiafb:mode_option=1280x1024-24@85 in die grub datei leider nicht geholfen
<ring0> C_A_M, der entsprechende framebuffer muss auch installiert sein
<C_A_M> aha, hab ich wieder was übersehen
<dreamon> k0mu, das ging.. danke
<ring0> C_A_M, hier ist es erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Auflösung
<C_A_M> jop den artikel habe ich schon vor meiner nase
<ring0> C_A_M, sofern du den proprietären nvidia-treiber nutzt, brauchst du uvesafb
<C_A_M> ich habe den blacklist-framebuffer.conf eintrag vergessen
<C_A_M> aha dann  habe ich den falschen erwischt ich habe den nvidiafb genommen
<ring0> C_A_M, steht unter vorbereitung: nvidiafb ist für die Besitzer von Nvidia-Grafikkarten gedacht. Es ist nicht mit dem offiziellen X.org-Treiber von nvidia kompatibel, so dass Anwender dieses Treibers auf uvesafb zurückgreifen sollten. 
<C_A_M> ok dann muss ich wieder zurück rudern
<duelle> Hallo, ich habe einen Link zu einem Startskript für ein Programm angelegt. Wenn ich diesen aber anklicke kommt jedes Mal ein Dialog, ob ich das Skript direkt ausführen oder im Terminal ausführen will. Kann ich diesen Dialog irgendwie umgehen und festlegen, dass es jedes Mal (nicht im Terminal) direkt gestartet werden soll?
<jokrebel> duelle: Direkt nen Starter anlegen vielleicht?
<C_A_M> mist, nu hab ich das system abgeschossen
<duelle> jokrebel: Sorry, kann aber mit dem Wort "Starter" gerade nichts anfangen :(. 
<jokrebel> duelle: Rechtsklick auf den Desktop - Starter anlegen.
<k0mu> C_A_M: ich hoffe du hast ein Boot-Medium parat und das naechste mal denkst du sicher daran sicherungen zu machen, wenn du etwas veraenderst, glueckwunsch wenn du es gemacht hast
<duelle> jokrebel: Mhh...bei mir gibts da im Kontextmenü nur Datei oder Ordner anlegen. 
<jokrebel> duelle: Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Anderer User(frisch angelegt) geht auch kein Linksklick
<duelle> 11.10, Unity
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich probiere mal einen anderen kernel
<duelle> jokrebel: Irgendwie habe ich das auch schon hinbekommen - habe nur vergessen wie :(
<dreamon> Fuchs, Aber eine Meldung das zu wenig Speicher da sei, kam gerade.. ich schau mir das mal an.
<C_A_M> bin grad dabei mit ner live das wieder zu ändern
<duelle> jokrebel: Habe dazu gerade einen Kommandozeilenbefehl gefunden, um einen Launcher zu erstellen: gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<duelle> Probiere das mal aus.
<jokrebel> duelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue   vielleicht ist dass ja was Du suchst.
<C_A_M> um die config neu zu laden muss ich mich doch in das system über das livesystem einloggen, wie geht das noch gleich?
<duelle> jokrebel: Okay - danke! Werde mir das mal anschauen. 
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Suchst Du dies? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<C_A_M> jop, danke
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<C_A_M> danke, system ist wieder online
<k0mu> C_A_M: glueckwunsch >)
<C_A_M> danke :D
<PrototypeX29A> wie finde ich raus welche java-version ich nutze?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich vermute die Maustaste ist Dauergedrückt(defekt). Beim starten wird sofort ein Rechteck aufgezogen, wie wenn man mehrere Dateien wählen wollte. Außerdem gehts unter Windows auch nicht. ;)
<PrototypeX29A> java -version sagt mir: http://pastebin.com/fqRNMWG3 aber wenn es sich dabei um das sun-java handelt ist die version gefaehrlich veraltet?!
<PrototypeX29A> bzw. oracle
<C_A_M> so langsam verzweifel ich. hab das tutorial nu schon mehrfacch abgearbeitet ohne erfolg. wäre eventuell jemand bereit mir über fernwartung zu helfen? möchte den rechner meiner freundin gerne optimal übergeben.
<jokrebel> PrototypeX29A: zB. mittels Synaptic nach Java suchen?
<sysdef> jre
<PrototypeX29A> jokrebel: da sehe ich dass das java-common-paket scheinbar zu letzt im September geaendert wurde, aber so richtig kann ich mit der information nichts anfangen
<jokrebel> PrototypeX29A: Da stehen doch normalerweise auch Versionsnummern dabei. Anhand derer sich die Aktuallität recherchieren lässt.
<PrototypeX29A> jokrebel: also da steht 1.6.0 update 26 in dem paste oben, wenn das die offizielle oracle-jdk ist dann ist die zu alt
<PrototypeX29A> sprich: exploitable
<bekks> 1.6.0_30 ist die aktuelle 1.6er von Oracle
<PBeck> hi
<PrototypeX29A> bekks: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/javacpuoct2011-443431.html
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Dann ists die 31 - was ändert das jetzt genau?
<bekks> Nope, die 31 für 1.5.
<PrototypeX29A> bekks: was ich sagen wollte ist dass eine klaffende sicherheitsluecke bis 1.6.0 update 27 existiert und das momentane paket 1.6.0 u26 enthaelt
<bekks> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u30-download-1377139.html
<bekks> 1.6.0_30 ist die aktuelle offizielle Version von Oracle.
<PrototypeX29A> ja ich wollte auf was anderes hinaus
<bekks> Und dass SunJDK in den Ubuntu Repos nicht mehr aktualisiert wird, ist auch klar.
<PrototypeX29A> mir war nicht klar dass ich seitdem mit ungepatchtem java umhersurfe
<jokrebel> PrototypeX29A: Nur weil es nicht die neueste Version ist heißt das IMHO nicht zwangsläufig, dass die bekannten Sicherheitslücken ungepatched sind.
<PrototypeX29A> jokrebel: http://www.zerodayinitiative.com/advisories/ZDI-11-305/
<PrototypeX29A> jokrebel: das ding ist seit Oktober bekannt und wird auch in the wild mit dem Blackhole exploit kit momentan ausgeliefert
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: Prüf halt in packages.ubuntu.com nach, was in der Ubuntu-Version gepatched ist und was nicht.
<bekks> Advisories sagen Dir das garantiert nicht.
<bekks> Und benutzt Du auf irgendwelchen Servern Rhino?
<PrototypeX29A> das ist eine clientseitige sicherheitsluecke, da ist nur entscheidend dass Rhino in rt.jar ist und das ist es immer
<PrototypeX29A> sprich: Du bist mit der ungepatchten sicherheitsluecke anfaellig fuer drive-by-download Applets
<bekks> Dann schau auf packages.ubuntu.com nach...
<kevin_> Hallo, wie kann ich eine Liste erhalten mit allen Programmen die ich selber installiert habe über apt-get isntall name?
<bekks> kevin_: Gar nicht.
<bekks> kevin_: Du kannst nur eine Liste aller installierten Programme erhalten.
<PrototypeX29A> bekks: in oneric taucht es in der liste scheinbar nicht auf
<bekks> Richtig. Weil es nicht mehr supported wird.
<bekks> Dafür kannst Du Oracle danken ;)
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation -- unte die rote Box lesen.
<PrototypeX29A> ich wunder mich nur dass Ubuntu kein problem hat mit Gnome 2 unter dem arsch wegzuinstallieren, mir aber das ungepatchte java dass ich installiert hatte als es noch unterstuetzt wurde da laesst
<bekks> Lies den Artikel... :P
<PrototypeX29A> bin dabei
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<PrototypeX29A> offensichtlich wurde es nicht deinstalliert :)
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<bekks> Die Paketverwaltung hat noch nie ein Paket deinstalliert, nur weil es nicht mehr in irgendeinem Repo war.
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: du beschuldigst leider die falschen. gnome hat den support von gnome2 eingestellt und oracle hat verboten, dass distributionen weiterhin java über die paketverwaltung anbieten dürfen.
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: ich sehe das problem, aber eine warnung dass ich von nun an total angreifbar bin wenn ich auf webseiten rumsurfe haette ich schon nett gefunden
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: Die Warnung kann Dir aber niemand per apt-get geben.
<bekks> Bedank Dich bei Oracle.
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: richtig. aber "unterm arsch wegzuinstallieren" hat auch nicht viele freunde. für das dilemma hab ich auch keine patentlösung :/
<DreamThief> PrototypeX29A: wenn man sich etwas rund um seine distribution auf dem laufenden hält, kriegt man das auch mit.
<DreamThief> mir macht diese scheisse bei meinen servern auch gut stress.
<DreamThief> und dafür würd ich oracle nur zu gern die fresse polieren.
<PrototypeX29A> ubuntu nehm ich nur als desktop, da hab ich nicht immer die zeit zu lesen was grad wie wo in der paketverwaltung gehandhabt wird 
<PrototypeX29A> ueber oracle fluch ich selber genug
<PrototypeX29A> nun scheinbar wurden die plugins deaktiviert irgendwie https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die Pakete wurden aus den Repos entfernt. Da wurden keine Plugins deaktiviert.
<PrototypeX29A> Due to the severity of the security risk, Canonical is immediately
<PrototypeX29A> releasing a security update for the Sun JDK browser plugin which will
<PrototypeX29A> disable the plugin on all machines.
<PrototypeX29A> sorry
<vladt_> hey hat heute evtl jemand erfahrungen mit synergy unter linux gehabt?
<k1l> !wf
<jokrebel> der anderen Art? Nö
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<vladt_> achja stimmt. nun viel mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen. außer: der server funktioniert nicht bzw ich bekomme die konfiguration wohl nicht hin. laut log kommen die clients an und verbinden sich, aber eine übergabe der maus findet nicht statt
<jokrebel> vladt_: Hatte es mal testhalber am laufen. Aber ohne konkretere Fehlerbeschreibung wird das schwer. Da kann ich Dich dann auch nur ans Wiki verwiesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/synergy
<jokrebel> e<->i
<vladt_> oh den artikel habe ich noch nicht gesehen. muss mich ans wiki wieder gewöhnen
<vladt_> danke
<jokrebel> vladt_: Kann mich da auch erinnern, dass das leicht frickelig war. Aber nach _mehrmaligem_ Wiki lesen lief es dann doch.
<Hodes> hey ho, ich hab da ein netbook und würd gerne linux installieren. was bietet sich da an? Ubuntu Kubuntu oder doch lieber xubuntu?
<jokrebel> Hodes: Erstmal vorweg ohne Dich damit verschrecken zu wollen wäre dies (da es meist heiße Diskussionen nach sich zieht) im Nicht-Support-Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben. Wenns denn dan bei der installtion klemmt bist hier richtig.
<jokrebel> +besser
<Hodes> jokrebel ok danke :)
<Rochvellon> Hodes> dass kann pauschal nicht gesagt werden. ob du nun kde (kubuntu) oder gnome (ubuntu) nimmst, ist geschmackssache. (x|l)ubuntu bietet sich vor allem dann an, wenn die hardware eher schwachbrünstig ist oder jemand einen schlanken desktopmanager haben möchte
<jokrebel> Hodes: Und einen Wichtigen Überblick gibt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/einsteiger
<Hodes> Rochvellon naja netbooks sind ja eigentlich immer etwas schwach auf der brust? :)
<kevin_> Wie erhalte ich eine Ausgabe aller installierten Programme?
<Jarock> huhu leute
<Jarock> könnt ihr mir bei einem problemchen helfen
<Fuchs> kevin_: dpkg --get-selections
<jokrebel> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Rochvellon> Hodes> auch auf netbooks sollten kde und gnome keine probleme haben.
<Jarock> Ich möchte gerne "LMMS" installieren aber das benötigt unter "Ubuntu 11.10" die abhängigkeit "wine1.2" diese möchte ich aber nicht installieren gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses paket auszuschlissen bei "apt-get"?
<jokrebel> Jarock: Wieso benötigt das Wine? 
<Jarock> mom
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lmms  das will echt wine haben. hmm
<vladt_> seltsam
<Jarock> ok thx k1l
<Jarock> ich war net so schnell
<k1l> Jarock: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/De:0.4:VST_nutzen  das braucht es wohl für kram, der win only ist
<jokrebel> hm - ok. Was spricht für Dich gegen eine Installation von Wine?
<Jarock> ich hab wine
<Jarock> wine1.3 
<jokrebel> aber?
<Jarock> aber erverlangt wine1.2
<Jarock> daher deinstalliert er immer wine1.3 und macht wine1.2 drauf was wiederum dazu führt das einige spiele nicht mehr funktionieren
<Jarock> ich frage mich warum man vst nicht als extras einstufen kann weil es braucht ja nicht jeder
<FilipOS> Hi, ich hab einen ubuntu server 11.04 auf neuer hardware installiert (ohne gui) und würde nun gerne eine/ mehrere virtuelle Maschine(n) ans laufen bekommen. Welche Lösungen sind da zu empfehlen?
<bekks> Virtualbox, KVM, Qemu. In dieser Reihenfolge.
<koegs> Virtualbox + phpvirtualbox (++)
<FilipOS> danke :) 
<bekks> koegs: Kann phpvirtualbox inzwischen mehrere User?
<koegs> bekks: ka
<bekks> k
<Jarock> wo werden eig in einer deb datei die  "depends" gespeichert und wie kann man diese ändern.
<jokrebel> o_O … Abhängigkeiten verbiegen, wenn das mal gut geht.
<bekks> Jarock: Warum will man sowas tun?
<Jarock> ich will nur aus wine1.2 wine1.3 machen dies wäre die einzige änderung
<bekks> Damit wird das Paket wohl nicht laufen - die Abhängigkeit ist nicht grundlos so gesetzt wie sie ist.
<Jarock> naja ich schau dann man und berichte euch was passiert muss gerade neustarten bis gleich
<Jarock> ree
<jokrebel> Jarock: Nur bevor dann gejammer kommt. Du hast aber schon aktuelle Backups?
<Jarock> joa
<Jarock> ^ wird in der virtual-box versucht
<Jarock> so blöd wie früher bin ich net mehr :-)
<bekks> Das Schöne ist, dass die Probleme ja auch erst dann auftauchen können, wenn Du irgendwelche anderen Updates einspielst :P
<Jarock> ;-) macht euch mal da keine sorgen
<Jarock> Linux hält mehr aus als windows oder mac os x
<Jarock> nur die config kann schaden nehmen
<FilipOS> Ich hab die meinem System entsprechende Datei von VirtualBox runtergeladen allerdings tritt bei der Installation folgender Fehler auf: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405232/
<Jarock> und ich bin wahrscheinlich so blöd was in einem ".deb" paket zuändern :-(
<FilipOS> hat jemand ne idee, wie mir zu helfen ist? :)
<bekks> Welche Datei genau hast Du heruntergeladen?
<jokrebel> FilipOS: Willst Du da was installieren? Wieso nicht mit apt-get install?
<bekks> Und wenn Dir offensichtlich Pakete fehlen, dann installier sie doch.
<bekks> jokrebel: Weil Ubuntu kein aktuelles vbox hat.
<bekks> Alternativ kann man TROTZDEM ein apt-get install virtualbox machen, und anschliessend das neuere Paket manuell installieren.
<jokrebel> bekks: Da gäbe es dann auch noch PPAs, oder?
<bekks> Ja, das offizielle von virtualbox.org.
<FilipOS> bekks: die, der VirtulBox website: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Da gibts ganz viele Downloads - welchen hast DU genommen?
<FilipOS> anschließend bin ich den schritten zur installation im user manual gefolgt: http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.8/UserManual.pdf
<FilipOS> Ubuntu 11.04 ("Natty Narwhal")  AMD 64
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Die Lösung zu deinem Problem wurde bereits mit Alternativen genannt.
<bekks> Wobei die zweite Alternative tatsächlich die sinnvollste.
<jokrebel> FilipOS: Add one of the following lines according to your distribution to your /etc/apt/sources.list:...
<FilipOS> danke :) 
<jokrebel> FilipOS: Dann noch den Key - ein Update danach - und schon kannst Du das ganz bequem über die Paketverwaltung installieren.
<dreamon> Wie kann man sich das phpVirtualbox vorstellen. Wird Virtualbox normal gestartet und man sieht was der client user gerade tut, oder ist da Virtualbox hidden?
<FilipOS> Ja, war einfach zu blöd die seite bis zum ende zu lesen,...
<bekks> dreamon: phpVirtualBox ist ein webbasiertes Frontend für VBoxManage.
<ring0> FilipOS, das ist oft das problem :)
<FilipOS> Allerdings hänge ich jetzt am hinzufügen des keys (sudo apt-key add oracle_vbox.asc)
<bekks> dreamon: D.h.: Du hast eine Website, übe die Du dann lustig eine VM starten/stoppen kannst, etc.
<dreamon> bekks, Muß ich dazu das vboxmanage irgendwie anpassen, oder paramter mit auf den weg geben, bevor ich es startet?
<Jarock> ok lösung für mein problem "source code" von "lmms" downloaden und "compilieren" danach müsst ich gerade noch von uch wissen wo die programm-verknüpfungen abgelegt sind. die man auf der "dash" seite sieht. (Ubuntu 11.10)#
<bekks> dreamon: Vor allem musst du dazu die Dokumentation zur Installation von phpVirtualBox lesen - und VBoxManage nicht anfassen :)
<dreamon> bekks, na das ist doch schon mal ein guter Tip ;)
<koegs> Doku lesen ist immer ein guter Tipp :)
<dreamon> bekks, das phpVirtualbox muß aber auf dem "server" installiert sein?
<bekks> dreamon: Das muss auf dem Rechner instaklliert sein, auf dem Du die virtuellen MAschinen starten willst.
<koegs> nicht zwingend, der webserver mit phpvirtualbox kann auf einer anderen machine als vboxwebsrv laufen
<bekks> Ah ok.
<bekks> koegs: Kann man dann mit phpvirtualbox auch mehrere vboxwebsrv verwalten?
<koegs> bekks: var $servers = array(
<bekks> Sehr schön :)
<koegs> ich hab das aber noch nie ausprobiert
<dreamon> Heißt das nun, ich kann von jedem Rechner aus, der über einen Browser verfügt, ohne was installieren zu müssen, Virtualbox steuern? 
<bekks> Nein.
<dreamon> hmpf.. dann hab ich doch noch nicht kapiert.
<bekks> Du musst auf mindestens einem Rechner was installieren - phpVirtualBox. Und auf den Rechnern, auf denen Du physikalisch die virtuellen MAschinen laufen lassen willst (Server A, B, C) musst Du VirtualBox installieren.
<bekks> Anschliessend kannst Du per Browser von den Clients D, E, F phpVirtualbox per Browser steuern, und darüber dann die virtuellen Maschinen auf A, B, C.
<dreamon> bekks, Danke nun hab ichs kapiert.
<dreamon> Geht, wenn man der Port weiß, wohl auch über INet.
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, für JEDEN der den Port rauskriegt. Glückwunsch. :)
<dreamon> bekks, Dann wirds zeigt ein Virtualbox bios zugangspasswort einzurichten ;)
<PrototypeX29A> zum glueck ist nmap ja verboten und niemand ist in der lage ihn rauszufinden
<bekks> dreamon: Du glaubst an sowas? Glückwunsch. Zieh am besten das KAbel vom Router, bevor Du sowas in Betrieb nimmst.
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: nmap ist nicht verboten.
<PrototypeX29A> verdammt, dann bleibt die welt voller gefahren
<bekks> PrototypeX29A: Dann zieh auch Du das Kabel.
<PrototypeX29A> gute idee
<Jarock> kann mir jemand sagen wo die ".desktop" verknüpfungen abgelegt werden müssen sodamit sie im dash verfügbar sind?
<ppq> Jarock: /usr/share/applications
<Jarock> danke ppq
<teklad> Hallo, wo finde ich unter Ubuntu 11.10 den Ordner in dem die autostart Dateien liegen, die ich eingelesen habe?
<teklad> Ich hatte mal eine start.sh Datei, diese benötige ich nun, aber ich finde diese nicht mehr.
<redkiwi> teklad: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart
<bekks> Die stammt aber nicht von Ubuntu.
<redkiwi> teklad: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<teklad> Danke, es war etc/init.d/.
<roy267> nabend. kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel speicherplatz lubuntu nach installation einnimmt?
<jokrebel> roy267: Hast Du so wenig Platz, oder warum fragst Du?
<roy267> ja. 4gb
<roy267> netbook
<redkiwi> roy267: 4gb reichen
<roy267> auch noch um paar bilder, textdateien etc zu speichern, oder sagt er mir jedes mal dann, "vorsicht nur noch wenig...."?
<jokrebel> roy267: Da sollte auch noch Platz für ein paar Eigene Dateien sein.
<roy267> jut danke
<redkiwi> roy267: Ansonsten von der mini.iso (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD) installieren und nach der Installation lxde-core + ein paar Programme (chromium-browser, etc.) nachinstallieren. Speicherbedarf 1,5 bis 2 GB.
<roy267> ah ok. das sind aber die normalen ubuntu versionen, oder?
<redkiwi> roy267: Es ist vergleichbar mit der Debian Net Install CD.
<roy267> ok. und danach l core und programm.ok. geht das auch mit xubuntu?
<roy267> gibts da auch ne core variante
<redkiwi> roy267: ja, das Metapaket nennt sich einfach nur xfce4
<roy267> weil ich auf der xubuntu seite etwas von einer alternate cd lese (nur 2gb) aber wo gibt es die?
<roy267> bei lubuntu stehen ja 3 varianten. u.a. auch core, aber bei xubuntu finde ich das nicht
<roy267> andere frage: ie kann ich denn eine sd card formatieren? da sind noch daten drauf, aber die lasen sich nicht löschen
<redkiwi> roy267: wie gesagt: xfce4 heißt das Meta-Paket für einen Minimalen XFCE Desktop (http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xfce4).
<redkiwi> roy267: so wie einen USB-Stick oder eine Festplatte auch...
<roy267> mit gparted?
<roy267> aber ich weiß nicht wie...
<bekks> roy267: Möchtest Du partitionieren oder formatieren?
<redkiwi> roy267: oder mit der Gnome Laufwerksverwaltung.
<roy267> naja die dateien, die drauf sind weg. und das er wieder leer ist
<bekks> roy267: Warum löscht Du die Dateien dann nicht einfach?
<roy267> aber bei gparted steht bei der crd nur "aushängen", markierung bearbeiten und info
<roy267> weil ich da vorher nen liveusb image draufhatte und irgendwie will er die nicht einfach löschen
<bekks> "irgendwie"?
<roy267> na, er macht es nicht
<bekks> Weil? Gibts da Fehlermeldungen, etc.?
<roy267> oh jetzt sind se weg. einmal rausgezogen und nochmal neu rein
<roy267> dann ging es
<roy267> ok thx
<soulf> Hi, ich wollte auf ubuntu 11.10 kde ausprobiern und habs installiert, seitdem laedt meine gnome session nich richtig (theme und wallpaper) und ich kann nichts aendern. Screenshot: http://bit.ly/Aiylt7   Hat jemand ne loesung?
<FilipOS> Hi, hab nun endlich VortualBox erfolgreich installiert. Hat jemand ein Tutorial o.ä. wie ich eine neue vm unter cli aufsetze? (via VBoxManage). Google bringt mich leider grade nicht weiter.
<bekks> www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> Da gibts ein wundervolles Handbuch.
<FilipOS> Das habe ich bereits konsultiert,... leider erfolglos 
<bekks> Da steht alles drin.
<bekks> Haarklein erklärt-
<bekks> Und warum genau benutzt Du nicht einfach die GUI?
<FilipOS> hmm,... ich fand, das passt nicht zu nem server. Außerdem war ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem system und wollte es eigentlich so lassen und (wie bisher) via ssh arbeiten. 
<FilipOS> bekks: danke trotzdem :)
<bekks> In dem offiziellen Paket von www.virtualbox.org ist eine GUI enthalten.
<bekks> Warum genau benutzt Du sie nicht einfach, was ja auch per ssh geht?
<bekks> Er hat es nicht verstanden.
<FilipOS> verstehe was du meinst,...
<bekks> Was meine ich denn?
<FilipOS> die graphische Oberfläche von VirtualBox in via kommandozeile starten.
<bekks> Und wie?
<FilipOS> Das fragte ich mich auch grade,.. Der Befehl 'VirtualBox' hat die Fehlermeldung 'Failed to open the X11 display!' zur Folge.
<benvei> FilipOS, VBoxManage
<bekks> benvei: Nein.
<benvei> bekks, doch? 
<bekks> FilipOS: man ssh lesen und -X finden.
<bekks> benvei: Nein.
<benvei> bekks, für die vbox cli isses vboxmanage?
<bekks> benvei: VBoxManage ist NICHT die VirtualBox GUI, und davon reden wir.
<benvei> oh
<bekks> benvei: Wir reden aber nicht von der CLI.
<FilipOS> bekks: ich verstehe nicht : ' man ssh lesen und -X finden.'
<bekks> FilipOS: Weisst Du was eine man page ist?
<whatever_42> man gibt "man ssh" ein und liest sich das manual durch
<bekks> Es gibt bei ssh eine Option, um ein X Display weiterzuleiten.
<FilipOS> bekks: danke :) verzeiht mir, wenn ich ''überflüssige'' Fragen stelle, ich habe, wie leicht zu erkenne ist, erst vor kurzem angefangen, mich mit Ubuntu als serversystem zu beschäftigen.
<bekks> FilipOS: Betreibst Du den Server zuhause oder im Internet?
<FilipOS> Erstmal zu hause im 'sandkasten'. Wso?
<bekks> Reine Neugier.
<DieterHFuchs> hallo zusammen
<DieterHFuchs> brauche hilfe!, habe medion e7216
<bekks> Oh, da kann nur ein Dell helfen.
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<DieterHFuchs> also mein problem habe BackTrack 5 r1 installirt
<bekks> Das ist kein Ubuntuproblem.
<DieterHFuchs> aber kein wlan wird angezeigt
<Fuchs> DieterHFuchs: hier drin gibt es leider keinen Backtrack-Support 
<Fuchs> DieterHFuchs: aber das ist nicht tragisch, Backtrack hat einen eigenen Kanal 
<Fuchs> DieterHFuchs: #backtrack  auf dem Netzwerk hier, wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht 
<DieterHFuchs> ok versuche es danke
<guntbert> DieterHFuchs: #backtrack-linux
<niklasfi> hallo, ich suche nach einem hook, der immer dann feuert, wenn ein usb-massenspeicher angeschlossen wird. es geht darum, dass wir für eine linux install party eine station bauen wollen, an der beliebige usb-sticks per dd ein startmedium geflasht bekommen. hat jemand eine idee, wie man das bewerkstelligen kann?
<bekks> Was für einen hook?
<bekks> MAn kann das mit udev bewerkstelligen.
<sdx23> empfehlenswerter Weise nicht ohne vorherige Abfrage.
<sash_> Brenn 50 CD. Ist weniger Aufwand ;)
<sash_> CDs
<niklasfi> cds ist gut... ich dachte 12.04 wird zu groß
<bekks> Dann brenn DVDs.
<justux> hallo, nutze xfce und hab mir jetzt versucht die clarity-icons einzurichten. klappt auch, im menü zb werden die neuen benutzt, aber taskleiste und arbeitsflächenwechsler nutzen die "normalen". an was muss da gedreht werden?
<niklasfi> bekks: viele laptops haben kein dvd-laufwerk
<sdx23> es gibt auch sowas wie pxe-boot.
<bekks> sdx23: :P
<k1l> ja udev geht das schon in die richtige richtung. aber mit ner abfrage wäre das wohl echt besser, bevor da nacher daten vernichtet werden
<sdx23> ist doch so. Wenn man's richtig macht, braucht man nur noch das Ethernetkabel einzustecken und den Startknopf zu drücken ;)
<bekks> Mit PXE kriegt bman auch die Abfrage sauber hin.
<bekks> k1l: Ist doch ne Installparty. :P
<niklasfi> das problem mit pxe (wenn ich verstehe meinst du damit installation per netzwerk) ist, dass wir nur einen gigabit switch haben, und meistens so 80 teilnehmer
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Die starten nicht alle gleichzeitig :)
<niklasfi> bekks: eigentlich schon
<bekks> Wie kriegt ihr die denn alle mit Updates versorgt? :)
<niklasfi> bekks: das ist ja nicht soo viel
<bekks> Das ist mehr als per PXE zu starten.
<niklasfi> außerdem ist es ein unterschied, ob wir die bandbreite am anfang brauchen (am anfang sind alle noch auf gleichem niveau), oder am enden bei den updates (fertig werden die leute meistens nicht gleichzeitig)
<bekks> Und wieviele Ports hat euer Gigabitswitch eigentlich?
<niklasfi> bekks: wir sind an einer hochschule… wir können uns das nötige equipment besorgen. das problem ist, dass von der physik nur eine recht schmale Leitung ins rechenzentrum führt
<bekks> Das ist keinerlei Problem das durch USB emtschärft werden könnte.
<niklasfi> das problem, was pxe aber hat, ist dass die leute nicht sehen, wie man ubuntu "von hand" installiert
<niklasfi> bei den meisten läuft es ja sofort, deshalb ist es gut für sie zu sehen, wie man das macht
<bekks> Doch. Alles was passiert ist, dass sie die normale Installations-CD per PXE laden.
<kn0rki> ob du cd einlegst oder pxe bootest, is dasselbe
<niklasfi> kann man das irgendwie intelligent multicasten?
<bekks> Genau genommen nur den Installer gemeinsam laden - und danach braucht jeder unterschiedlich lange.
<bekks> PXE braucht man nicht zu multicasten.
<bekks> Kann man aber natürlich machen.
<niklasfi> multicast wäre natürlich widerum sehr interessant
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-14
<ohcibi> hi, ich hab gerade ubuntu installiert allerdings gibt es beim konfigurieren (dpkg --configure) immer irgendwelche probleme, das postinstall-script von verschiedenen paketen gibt immer 1 zurück. jemand ne ahnung, was dasp roblem is?
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: ohne eine genaue fehlermeldung werden wir wenig chancen haben das problem zu analysieren. :)
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: bitte einmal das komplette fehlerlog
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: die einzige konkrete fehlermeldung im log ist wie gesagt, dass das post-install script -1 zurückgibt. ich nopaste eben das ganze log
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: davor stehen aber die details wo das problem war ;)
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: ohne explizit "error" dran. :)
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: du meinst in welchem paket?
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: https://gist.github.com/4529939
<kubine> Title: gist:4529939 (at gist.github.com)
<azrael_> guten mittag folgendes problem ich will ein serial port nutzen, diese sind standardmäßig wohl nicht aktiviert laut dem tutorial http://www.linux-lernen.info/erkenntnisse-7.html solle ich die inittab ändern die ist bei mir allerdings vollkommen leer wie gehe ich vor?
<kubine> Title: LINUX-LERNEN.INFO - Serielle Verbindung mit einem Linux PC (at www.linux-lernen.info)
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: für ubuntu ist besser https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto zu benutzen
<kubine> Title: SerialConsoleHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: das sieht sehr aus wie fremdquellen.
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: der schein trügt
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: nutzt du irgendwas im stil eines KDE4 PPAs?
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: bestenfalls ubuntu backports
<ohcibi> wenn das für dich fremdquellen sind
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: ich schrob: ich habe gerade ubuntu installiert.. das is ne frische installation, der fehler trat erstmals mit dem paket man-db aus, mittlerweile is da mehr dabei, weil ich mehr installiert habe
<ohcibi> s/aus/auf/
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: ok, das ist denkbar strange. ich schau mal genauer rein.
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: das is die ausgabe von apt-get install -f, wenn ich z.b. dpkg --configure man-db mache kommt als fehler nix weiter als besagtes "....gibt 1 zurück"... wenn ich das post-install-script manuell ausführe gibt es tatsächlich 1 zurück, aber ich hab k.a. warum, also weiß ich an der stelle nich weiter
<ohcibi> also wenn das post-install manuell ausgeführt wird gibt es gar keine ausgabe
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: ursprung ist bei dir libvirtodbc0. dpkg-reconfigure libvirtodbc0 ?
<azrael_> +LetoThe2nd: ich hab durch das tutorial immer noch kein serial port der eine verbindung herstellen kann..
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: da fehlte ein "was sagt denn" vor dem befehl ;)
<TheInfinity> und ich vermute dass du an dem bug hier hängst zu dem es noch keine richtige lösung gibt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtuoso-opensource/+bug/1075981
<kubine> Title: Bug #1075981 “package libvirtodbc0 6.1.6+repack-0ubuntu1 failed ...” : Bugs : “virtuoso-opensource” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: libvirtodbc0 ist kaputt oder nicht komplett installiert
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: is das ne dep für virtualbox?
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: nein. virtuoso. das ist teil des kde sound systems.
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: also gehört das zu quassel
<ohcibi> sprich quasselclient without recommends installieren
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: wenn du ein ubuntu hast ohne kde als oberfläche aber einzelne kde apps wie quassel - ja.
<ohcibi> jo is xubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: lass das "+" vor meinem nick weg, dann krieg ich auch nen highlight ;)
<azrael_> ah danke sehr x)
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: so und wo hakts nun?
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: ich fürchte nur dass quassel den kde sound kram als zwangsdependency hat.
<azrael_> ich will eine serial verbindung zu einem router herstellen per console cable jetzt hab ich bisschen recherchiert und herrausgefunden serial ports sollen standardmäßig deaktiviert sein meine ausgabe besagt etwas anderes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530779/ aber putty kann keine verbindung herstellen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: quassel hat keine kde-zwangs-deps
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: es sei denn das deb-paket is schlecht
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: ziemlicher quatsch.
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: das sieht hier aber anders aus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/quassel ;)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package quassel in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: jo dann liegt es am ubuntu-paket
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: deine seriellen port sind z.b. unter /dev/serial/by-id schön zu finden.
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: kumpel hat neulich erst mit nem quassel-dev gequatscht, quassel kommt definitiv ohne kde aus (ich mein ich habs in arch auch komplett ohne kde, bin aber gerade nich sicher - weil kde da ja keine probleme bereitet)
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: das mag durchaus sein, vermutlich weil die ubuntu devs funktionierende notifications etc als voraussetzung ansehen.
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: ausserdem steht da ziemlich klar, dass sowohl ttyS0 also auch ttyS1 da sind.
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: anyway: quassel weg, libvirtodbc-bla weg, fehler mit man-db noch da
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: dann dürften auch die 3 millionen dependency probleme weg sein`
<azrael_> wieso stellt putty dann keine verbindung her?
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: die probleme kamen weil alle deren post-install-scripts -1 zurückgegeben haben
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: woher soll ich das wissen?
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: jetz macht das nur noch man-db (ich mein das war sowieso schon so, weil es den fehler schon gab bevor ich quassel installiert habe)
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: wie gesagt, die ports heissen /dev/ttyS0 und ttyS1.
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: schalt apt-get mal in den verbose mode
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: bzw. ausgiebiger benamst unter /dev/serial/by-id
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: oder schau mal ins dpkg log
<azrael_> hast du eine richtung für mich wie ich weiter vorgehen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: wie wärs mit ner putty-fehlermeldung?
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: bei man-db ein fehler hinzukriegen ist aber auch echt ne herausforderung, das hatte ich auch noch nicht ;)
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: spaßig oder? nur, dass dies direkt nach der installation von ubuntu bereits schon so war
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: ich vermute dass da irgendne datei doppelt geschrieben werden soll. aber da müsste man genauer rausfinden welche das ist.
<azrael_> LetoThe2nd: unable to open connection to: unable to open serial port
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: hol dir mal nen gksu putty
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: das dpkg-log enthält nur einträge von vor 3 monaten und bei apt-get hab ich k.a. vom verbose-mode, -v, --verbose funktioniert nur bei aptitude, da is der output aber nich anders als ohne -v
<azrael_> oh nein wie dumm von mir vielen dank ich hoffe soetwas peinliches passiert mir nie wieder
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: hätte dir ls -al auf den port sicher auch gut geholfen....
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: gnah. grade blockiert meine erkältung meine rübe. frage an den rest des channels - wie ging das noch mal mit dpkg und verbose mode?
<azrael_> LetoThe2nd: danke :)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, --debug=level 
<dadrc> Liste der möglichen Level gibts mit --debug=help
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: have fun.
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: https://gist.github.com/4529939#file-gistfile2-txt
<kubine> Title: gist:4529939 (at gist.github.com)
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: wow. okay, das ist für mich komplett neu. da muss ich leider passen. mag wer übernehmen?
<ohcibi> und ich war so naiv zu glauben ubuntu lässt sich einfacher installieren als arch oder gentoo 8-)))
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: ich weiss auch echt nicht wie du DAS hinbekommen hast. ;)
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: kann ich dir erklären, usb-stick mit yumi gemacht, mit parted magic partitioniert, xubuntu 12.10 installer gestartet, installiert, fertig
<geser> leider sagt das Log nicht, an welcher Stelle des postinst das Problem auftritt
<ohcibi> geser: mach sachen! 8-))
<dadrc> ohcibi, was passiert denn, wenn du einfach mal eine Neuinstallation von man-db versuchst?
<ohcibi> dadrc: schon getan, das gleiche
<geser> ohcibi: hänge mal ein "x" an die 1. Zeile von /var/lib/dpkg/info/man-db.postinst an (müsste dann "#!/bin/sh -ex" lauten) und dann ein "sudo dpkg-configure man-db"
<geser> sorry "sudo dpkg --configure man-db"
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: noch eine idee meinerseits - hardeware defekt? ram / hdd defekt können solche sehr zufällig wirkenden fehler hervorrufen
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: ja die wahrscheinlichkeit ist da, aber da ubuntu das einzig fehlerhaft agierende OS Ist.....
<ohcibi> geser: ich probier das gleich mal aus, ich hab hier noch probleme mit dem user-account
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: live cd?
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: ?
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: du brauchst ja nur ne shell um mal in smartctl reinzuschauen / den ram test der ubuntu cd zu starten
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: das tue ich wenn ich gesers tipp ausprobiert habe, ich habe schon 1000 mal ein problem mit ubuntu gehabt und 0x war kaputter ram daran schuld, also gehe ich mal eben nach wahrscheinlichkeit vor 8-))
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: tu das ;)
<TheInfinity> ohcibi: wir haben hier nur auch unsere erfahrungswerte im support, und dein fehler ist so extrem abgedreht dass er entweder von fremdpaketen / fremden kerneln / mint paketen kommt - oder eben von defekter hardware. man lernt so sachen ja schon einzuschätzen ;)
<nevchen> tach
<lam0r> ohcibi: was haste denn für nen fehler ? also wo liegt das problem ?
<ohcibi> TheInfinity: das kann ich verstehen, meine erfahrungswerte sagen aber auch, dass ich schon ne ganze reihe komischer (ich will nicht sagen windows-artiger) fehler unter ubuntu hatte und wie gesagt niemals der ram schuld war..
<ohcibi> lam0r: das weiß niemand
<ohcibi> ich tue jetzt das, was man unter windows in so einem fall tut
<lam0r> was passiert denn ?? oder was passiert nicht ? :) 
<ohcibi> lam0r: sieh mal im log, irgendwo hab ichn gist gepostet, das passiert wenn man ubuntu installiert und irgendwelche paket installieren will
<geser> ohcibi: "neuinstallieren"?
<lam0r> welchen log ? oO
<ohcibi> geser: jo 8-)
<ohcibi> lam0r: den log dieses irc-channels
<lam0r> bin nich lange drin :P BNC halt :) 
<lam0r> der hat nicht mitgeloggt
<ohcibi> lam0r: https://gist.github.com/4529939
<kubine> Title: gist:4529939 (at gist.github.com)
<lam0r> ne da weiss ich leider auch nciht weiter
<ohcibi> vielleicht sollte ich meiner mutter doch besser arch installieren 8-)) nich dass sie irgendwann auch so ein problem aht
<koegs> ohcibi: mal im ernst, du hast ubuntu (12.10?) installiert und nur apt-get update gemacht? oder was? sonst wäre der fehler sicherlich schon früher aufgefallen...
<koegs> und mehr leute hätten probleme
<ohcibi> koegs: jo, ich hab xubuntu 12.10 installiert und dann vielleicht noch ein oder zwei pakete installiert (sowas wie aptitude oder rxvt-unicode)
<ohcibi> koegs: das einzige was ich noch außergewöhnliches gemacht habe is inhalte aus meinem alten $HOME in meine neues $HOME zu kopieren (username gewechselt) aber das sollte ja nix am installationsprozess ändern, und ich mein der fehler war auch schon vorher....
<ohcibi> koegs: ich find es ja auch gar nich problematisch, dass es fehler mit fremdpaketen oder irgendwas in der form gibt, aber es geht hier um ein core-paket (man-db), welches nicht aus irgendeinem spezial-repository gemirrort ist, und dessen post-install-script  kaputt ist. solange ich keine fremdquellen _aktiviert_ habe und auch keine fremd-debs _installiert_ sollte dort eigentlich überhaupt nix schief gehen, oder doch?
<koegs> ohcibi: es geht auch nicht darum dir irgendwas zu unterstellen, ich wunder mich nur so extrem, weil ich seit dem release von 12.10 schon gefühlte 100x Xubuntu in x86 oder x64 installiert habe und niemals darüber gestolpert bin
<LetoThe2nd> hmjein. ich glaube nicht daran, dass das paket an und für sich defekt ist, sondern daran dass durch irgendeinen, noch zu klärendem umstand einfach die paketverwaltung im leicht suboptimalen zustand ist.
<ohcibi> koegs: es ist ein x86-ubuntu auf einer 64bit-maschine, falls das noch interessant is... (es muss x86-ubuntu sein - das is der grund für die ganze übung)
<ohcibi> es war
<ohcibi> mal sehen was gleich passiert
<LetoThe2nd> aber ich geb dir natürlich recht, es *sollte* nicht sein.
<ohcibi> so also das ganz ganz frische (direkt nach erstem boot) is natürlich ruhig bei apt-get install -f
<num7> Wie findet man den Source-code eines Programmes in Linux?
<ohcibi> google, github, -dev paket mit apt installieren, je nachdem was du brauchst
<dadrc> apt-get source <>
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ++
<ohcibi> ui cool 8-) das kannte ich natürlich nich
<num7> ohcibi: Nein, ich meine von einen Programm das schon installiert wurde und compiliert ist und das man evtl. noch ein bisschenn anpassen möchte.
<ohcibi> num7: also ich kenne ja offensichtlich nich alle magischen schalter von apt, aber ich bezweifle das das über apt geht, so musst du halt einfach die quellen googlen, runterladen anpassen und neu bauen....
<geser> num7: apt-get source (sofern du die Source-Quellen aktiviert hast)
<ohcibi> geser: kann man dann daran rumdoktoren und über apt neu bauen + installieren lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> num7: das geht ganz wunderbar über apt, und noch dazu sind die pakete dann debianized, d.h. ohne viel hickhack wieder sauber verwaltbar...
<LetoThe2nd> ohcibi: ^^^^^^
<ohcibi> LetoThe2nd: was es alles gibt...
<LetoThe2nd> num7: ergo: apt-get source $deinpaket
<geser> ohcibi: du kriegst genau das (inkl. Paketisierung), das verwendet wurde das Paket zu bauen
<LetoThe2nd> wobei, der ganze prozess noch etwas sauberer beschrieben: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<kubine> Title: UpdatingADeb - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<num7> okay, danke
<ohcibi> geser: ok, is ja echt nice...
<LetoThe2nd> apt-get {build-dep,source} zusammen hat was, ja ;)
<ohcibi> hm mir fällt gerade ein, ich hab ein build-dep git vorher gemacht, frage a) mit source git hätte ich dann das gleiche erreicht, wie ich mit build-dep git und dann make && make install vorhatte, oder? frage b) kann das build-dep die postinstall-geschichte hervorgerufen haben?
<geser> build-dep installiert nur die Abhängigkeiten zum Bau des Pakets
<geser> mit "make" und "make install" installierst du am Paketmanager vorbei
<ohcibi> geser: ja ich weiß, so kenn ichs halt von "früher", build-dep udn danach halt make && make install
<ohcibi> geser: so wie ich source jetz verstehe kann ich mir das alles sparen, aptitude source git machen und hab dann als bonus nich nur das neueste git sondern das ganze sogar als ordentlich installiertes paket, richtig?
<geser> apt-get source lädt nur die "Source" des Pakets herunter, also die Version die im Archiv ist samt der ganzen Dateien, die benötigt werden um daraus ein Paket zu bauen
<dadrc> ohcibi, naja, apt-get source holt halt die Quellen von der Version, die im Paketmanagement ist.
<ohcibi> dadrc: ah verstehe, also für nightly muss ich das schon machen wie bisher
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich, es sei denn, du hast Lust, die Sourcen entsprechend zu patchen.
<ohcibi> nee nee, die möglichkeit, dass da die quellen in den versionen wie die binaries drin sind hatte ich jetz gar nich bedacht
<ohcibi> is natürlich auch nich unpraktisch
<ohcibi> mal noche ne andere frage zum thema dualhead... im wiki steht, man solle ne datei /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45-custom_xrandr-settings anlegen, in die man das xrandr-setup schreibt.... wenn ich die datei source dann werden die einstellungen angewendet, wenn ich allerdings mich einfach neu anmelde passiert nichts, wie macht man das denn korrekt?
<milli_> hallo, habe mir nen webserver auf ubuntu installiert, den ich ggf mal starte. Wie ist es denn richtig - die ordner und dateien brauchen ja bestimmte rechte, für Ordner schätze ich mal 640 für dateien 750, richtig?
<milli_> für z.b. jommla
<dAnjou> milli_: das ist abhängig von der anwendung. bei joomla fragste am besten die joomla-leute .. oder liest in einem der hunderttausendtrilliarden joomla auf ubuntu tutorials nach.
<geser> milli_: umgekehrt: im allg. Ordner 0755, Dateien 0644
<dAnjou> auf nem shared host will man garantiert kein o+rx ;)
<dAnjou> aber wie gesagt, abhängig von ungefähr allem
<smt> nfs system freezes nerven :(
<apricot1> hallo, hab grad bei heise.de über das neue Java-Exploit gelesen - gibts ne Lösung?
<swed1> Hallo, wie finde ich heraus, welche Version eines Programms in den Paketquellen ist?
<TheInfinity> swed1: packages.ubuntu.com
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: apt-cache show oder so, schau mal in die manpage. doer eben packages.ubuntu.com
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte mir gnunet installieren. Dabei wird ein Paket namens libextractor benötigt. Wie heist dieses Paket unter Ubuntu? Was muss ich da installieren?
<Joor> ???
<koegs> swed1: du kannst gnunet über apt-get installieren, da werden alle abhängigkeiten automatisch mitgeladen
<Joor> she ich auch so
<Joor> +e
<swed1> koegs: aber dort ist die version nicht die aktuelle 0.9.5
<Joor> hmmmm
<Joor> wenn du die die richtige ppa einbindest, sollte das doch fluffig laufen
<sdx23> swed1: dann hol die build-deps für das alte Paket, die reichen ggf. schon. Sonst hilft auch http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<swed1> hm ich les grad im wiki was von ppa:teamgnunet/ppa
<swed1> ist dort dann die aktuelle enthalten
<koegs> swed1: das kannst du herausfinden, wenn du dir die Webseite des PPAs anguckst
<swed1> hm mach ich grad, da ist aber das aktuellste die 0.8.0c
<swed1> und die reicht nicht
<swed1> also doch selbst kompilieren
<swed1> benötigt libextractor ;)
<koegs> wie sdx23 schon sagte: packages.ubuntu.com
<Joor> kann es sein, dass du versuchst estwas zu installieren, was für deine  OS Version noch gar nicht entwickelt ist?
<koegs> swed1: und bitte mit checkinstall installieren, dann kannst du es nachher auch sauber über die paketverwaltung de/installieren
<TheInfinity> Joor: das geht schon, die library gibts auch. aber ist halt manuelles gebastel, normalerweise nimmt man daher die version aus den quellen und ignoriert dass sie nicht das alleneuste ist.
<Joor> TheInfinity: aber eben nicht in allen fällen
<k1ll> hi
<k1ll> wenn ich mit brasero eine iso brennen möchte, was muss ich dann als option aussuchen?
<k1ll> Daten-Projekt, CD/DVD kopieren oder Abbild brennen?
<bunyip> Abbild brennen
<k1ll> thx
<ben1u> Hallo, wie kann man unter Lubuntu USB Headset Hardware auswerfen?
<ben1u> weil wenn ne Freundin von mir die Kopfhörer absteckt, dann hängt sich das System auf und die Konsole zeigt viel Output aber man kann nix mehr machen
<sdx23> ben1u: welche Art Kopfhörer?
<ben1u> usb logitech Headset
<wuzel> hallo zusammen. 
<wuzel> ich brächte dringend Hilfe.
<k1l> !wf > wuzel 
<kubine> wuzel: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<wuzel> OK. Ich arbeite seit einer Woche mit Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit also noch ganz frisch. Ich versuch nun schon seit 2 Tagen mein NAS in die fstab datei einzubinden. Leider ohne erfolg.
<k1l> ok, was hast du eingetragen und was klappt nicht
<wuzel> Ok. Ich habe folgendes eingetragen: //192.168.2.105/filme /home/stefan/filme cifs rw, username=stefan, Passwort=xxxx, uid = 1000 0 0
<k1l> ist denn das netzwerk schon da anfangs?
<wuzel> nach einem sudo mount -a bekomme ich als fehlermeldung: [mntent]: Zeile 16 in /etc/fstab ist fehlerhaft
<wuzel> ja, das NAS ist schon länger in betrieb.
<wuzel> einen Ordner filme habe natürlich auch in meinem home laufwerk angelegt
<wuzel> ich weis einfach nicht wo ich was übersehen habe.
<wuzel> hallo ???
<nunatak> hallo. ich update grad mein notebook auf 12.04. beim aufräumen werde ich ständig gefragt ob ich die menu.lst des Paketbetreuers annehmen will oder die aktuelle Version behalten will. Behalten ist Default eingestellt. Kann ich das einfach so übernehmen oder lieber nicht?
<smt> ich bin am verzweifeln, warum krieg ich in nem gigabit netzwerk keine datentransfers mit mehr als ~20 durchschnittlich aber nur 15 mb/s zu stande?
<sdx23> nunatak: Das kommt darauf an, was du darin geändert hast. Wenn du von keinen Änderungen weißt, nimm die Version des Paketbetreuers. Davor ein Backup ist im Zweifel sicher.
<sdx23> smt: weil das Netz nicht der Flaschenhals ist.
<koegs> wuzel: mach mal die leerzeichen weg
<smt> sdx23: was denn dann? iperf prüft doch wirklich nur das netz oder?
<sdx23> smt: ah, i.c. Ich ging erstmal davon aus, dass du $freigabe meinst.
<smt> nope, die unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen protokollen sind auch marginal...
<nunatak> sdx23, soweit ich weiß habe ich da manuell nichts geändert. 
<wuzel> ich habe das jetzt mal so geändert [paste:412757:fstabproblem] 
<koegs> wuzel: bitte die URL
<wuzel> Ok. ich hoffe das ist diese hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412757/
<kubine> Title: fstabproblem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tobiasmichel> hallo zusammen, mein buchhaltungsprogramm will auf meinem neu installierten laptop mit ubuntu 12.04 nicht mehr starten. es kommt folgende fehlermeldung:
<tobiasmichel> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tobiasmichel> die libgtk-x11 wird aber in synaptic nicht angezeigt, hat jemand eine idee, wie ich sie bekomme?
<sdx23> smt: Ja, dann wohl tatsächlich mal Netzkonfiguration und -hardware genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.
<koegs> wuzel: nimm mal bitte das rw weg
<sdx23> nunatak: anscheinend doch, sonst würde er nicht fragen.
<k1ll> heyho bei Brasero (Brennprogramm) kommt die Meldung "bitte erstezen sie die cd/dvd durch eine unterstützte cd/dvd
<k1ll> habe ein normalen dvd rohling drin
<wuzel> habe ich rausgenommen, gleicher fehler wird angezeigt.
<koegs> wuzel: sorry, es heisst ja auch, passwd und nicht Passwort
<koegs> und nicht username, sondern user
<wuzel> Ok, ich habe Zeile geändert in: //192.168.2.105/filme /home/stefan/filme cifs,user=stefan,passwd=xxx,uid=1000 0    gleicher fehler.
<sash_> Wie mach ein add-apt-repository am einfachsten rückgängig? Will nicht unbedingt manuell in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ gehen.
<k1l> sash_: ppa-purge
<sash_> k1l: Perfekt, danke.
<k1l> das nimmt halt direkt die pakete wieder mit raus
<smt> sdx23: thx, hab aber grad gesehen das der aufstand garnicht lohnt, die nas gibt eh net recht viel mehr speed her
<koegs> wuzel: guck dir doch mal im Wiki an wie eine Zeile richtig auszusehen hat... zwischen cifs und user kommt nur ein leerzeichen und kein komma
<koegs> wuzel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Eintrag-in-etc-fstab
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wuzel> yuhuuuuuu !!!!!. danke das wars.  Ubuntu ist aber sehr penibel.
<koegs> ne, man muss es einfach nur richtig machen, das gilt für jedes Linux und sogar für Windows :D
<wuzel> Ich würd mich ja schämen, aber ich bekomme das :-D nicht aus dem gesicht.
<wuzel> Also Danke nochmals.
<koegs> gerne
<smt> jetzt müsste nur noch der nfs transfehr ohne unterbrechungen laufen, dann wärs sogar zufriedenstellend :(
<passt> nabend
<passt> gibt es einen upnp-mediaserver, der nicht nur auf die tags der mediadateien setzt, sondern am client auch das dateisystem der bereitgestellten audio- und videodateien bereitstellt
<passt> ?
<TheInfinity> passt: das widerspricht ein wenig dem ziel eines upnp mediaservers, meinst du nicht auch? ;)
<passt> da müsste ich die definition des upnp servers kennen
<passt> aber ich erkenne, worauf du hinaus willst
<TheInfinity> passt: das was du suchst ist eine normale dateifreigabe, oder?
<TheInfinity> passt: also nfs oder smb
<passt> nein, ich suche einen streaming server  
<jasle> hi
<jasle> weiß irgendwer wie ich eine terratec dmx 6 fire 24/96 unter ubuntu 10.04 64bit  zum laufen kriege?
<jasle> sie wird auf jedenfall erkannt:
<jasle> cat /proc/asound/cards
<jasle>  0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<jasle>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xfe7f0000 irq 16
<jasle>  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
<jasle>                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfe9e8000 irq 19
<jasle>  2 [DMX6Fire       ]: ICE1712 - TerraTec DMX6Fire
<jasle>                       TerraTec DMX6Fire at 0xec00, irq 20
<passt> nagut, dann eben die frage zu einem medien streaming server
<bekks> !paste > jasle 
<kubine> jasle: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<passt> ich nochmal
<passt> da ich es nicht auf upnp server beschränken will, frage ich mal allgemeiner
<passt> ich suche eine möglichkeit, wie ich mit einem client (pc oder android) media player auf einen server zugreifen kann und die audio und video dateien direkt abspielen kann ohne diese vorher (vollständig) auf den client kopieren zu müssen
<jasle> passt vielleicht Streamer? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MJPG-Streamer
<kubine> Title: MJPG-Streamer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jasle> ist kubine ein bot?
<jasle> ja
<passt> eigentlich sollte doch ein upnp oder dlna server genau das bieten, was ich suche?
<passt> jasle: der link bezieht sich auf mjpg streamer
<passt> das scheint eher für webcam streaming zu sein 
<jasle> nein
<jasle> "von einer Webcam oder einer anderen Videoquelle als Motion-JPEG (M-JPEG/MJPG) streamen lassen" passt
<jasle> und für audio könntest du nen mpd nehmen und den seinen uotput ans handy/whatever streamen …
<passt> das hört sich aber nach einer lösung an, bei der ich arg viel zusammenbasteln muss :(
<jasle> passt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA ?
<kubine> Title: MiniDLNA › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> danke, damit komme ich weiter
<passt> alternativ wird auch mediatomb oder ushare genannt
<jasle> bitte
<k1ll> heyho. Ich habe leider ein Problem. Ich nutze Ubuntu und habe eine neue interne HD. Jetzt habe ich die ISO runtergeladen von Ubuntu 12.04 und die auf mein USB-Stick installiert. Jedoch startet der USB-Stick mit Fehlern und das Hochfahren von Ubuntu dauert ewig ?ber USB
<k1ll> beim Laden habe ich ESC gedr?ckt und da sah ich "User Ubuntu already exist" obwohl die neue interne HD leer und nichts drauf ist.
<k1ll> Ich habe damals ein anderen USB-Stick verwendet und da ging alles viel schneller und zack zack war alles installiert
<k1ll> wei? einer Rat?
<k1ll> hm jetzt wird es schneller
<k1ll> vllt ist der USB stick auch zu schlecht
<p01nt3r> nabend. wenn ich bei mir im terminal eingebe: echo "was ist das!", dann kommt in der ausgabe: echo "was ist das"./Steam for Linux" - was bitte ist denn da passiert? habe "./Steam for Linux" vorher irgendwann mal eingegeben. das muss passiert sein, als ich versucht habe, mit echo das zeichen '!' im terminal auszugeben. wie mach ich das wieder rückgängig bzw. wo kommt das her?
<p01nt3r> achso und nach der (komischen) ausgabe kommt noch ein ">"-zeichen.
<dAnjou> strg+c?
<p01nt3r> dann passiert wieder dasselbe
<p01nt3r> also wenn ich wieder echo aufrufe mit dem '!'-zeichen darin
<dAnjou> dann escape es
<p01nt3r> ja aber die ausgabe ist doch nicht normal. und das bleibt sogar nach einem neustart.
<dAnjou> o.o
<beaver74> p01nt3r, echo "!" gint auch "./Steam for Linux" aus?
<beaver74> b
<dAnjou> beaver74: probiers doch
<p01nt3r> beaver74, nein, dann kommt "bash: !: event not found"
<beaver74> wieso ich?
<dAnjou> beaver74: damit du weißt, was kommt
<beaver74> dAnjou, du hast es leider nicht verstanden
<dAnjou> nagut
 * beaver74 aber auch nicht wirklich
<p01nt3r> habe herausgefunden, dass es wohl was mit der history-expansion der bash zu tun hat.
<beaver74_> p01nt3r, wenn du die History löscht ist alles wieder gut?
<beaver74_> *wider alles gut *glaub*
<beaver74_> +e
<p01nt3r> kann man es denn nicht abschalten?
<p01nt3r> wie sucht man denn text wiederholt in einer manpage? geht das auch irgendwie mit /suchtext?
<p01nt3r> finde dazu nix in man man
<beaver74_> p01nt3r, nit 'n'
<beaver74_> mit
<Amkei> hallo, nutzt hier zufällig jemand conky in verbindung mit http://automation.whatismyip.com/n09230945.asp ??
<p01nt3r> beaver74_, einfach "n" drücken in der manpage und dann den suchtext eingeben geht hier nicht.
<beaver74> p01nt3r, erst mit /suchtest .. dann mit n erneut suchen
<Amkei> anscheinend wurde der service entfernt, gibt es etwas vergleichbares um in conky direkt die eigene IP anzeigen zu lassen?
<p01nt3r> aah lol
<beaver74> x (verdammt)
<beaver74> p01nt3r, ganz einfach :)
<beaver74> p01nt3r, oder hatte ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?
<p01nt3r> beaver74, nene, war schon richtig. habs ohne löschen der history hinbekommen.
<p01nt3r> einfach im terminal: set +H
<beaver74> p01nt3r, hm.. dennoch "komische" Ausgabe
<p01nt3r> stimmt
<beaver74> wobei.. ich werde die ganzen Interna einfach nicht begreifen :/
<p01nt3r> alles nur übungssache - irgendwann kommt der aha-effekt.
<beaver74> aber wer tut das schon :) /ot
<p01nt3r> danke.
<p01nt3r> lol nach set +H und einem neustart ist das komische verhalten wieder da!
<beaver74> dann ist es ja wenigstens konsistent ;) sorry, me weiß da auch nicht weiter zu helfen
<beaver74> +leider
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-15
<swed1> Hallo, kann man es irgendwie einstellen, dass eine Anwendung immer im Vordergrund steht? Ich hab Ubuntu 12.04 mit Gnome
<LetoThe2nd> Fremd: machst du bitte langsam mal deinen awaynick-mechanismus aus? danke.
<goruhl_> morgen zusammen. Wie kann ich mein TPM auf dem Notebook deaktivieren? Mein Suspend-Modus funktioniert nicht und vermute dort einen Zusammenhang. Habe hier ein Acer mit ubuntu 1210
<dadrc> Klingt erstmal, als wär es eine BIOS-Einstellung
<goruhl_> Leider nicht. Ausserdem hätte dies eine globale Auswirkung. Unter Windows wird dieses umfangreich genutzt. Abe hierzu gibt es auch im Bios keine Option - sonst hätte ichs testen und damit eingrenzen können.
<dadrc> goruhl_, dann kannst du es mal tpm_setenable aus tmp-utils probieren
<goruhl_> dadrc ... sekunde ....
<goruhl_> dadrc - Installation schlug fehl. Ich glaube, da brauche ich eine Zeit, um das zu beheben (verstehen) - melde mich wieder?!
<dadrc> mach mal
<goruhl_> versuche mal die Paste-Funktion....
<goruhl_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412762/
<kubine> Title: TPM › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<goruhl_> kann man mit der eingefügten url was anfangen?
<dadrc> hm, so halb
<dadrc> Da lässt sich ein Paket (trousers) nicht ordentlich installieren
<dadrc> goruhl_, mach mal folgendes:
<dadrc> sudo udevadm control --reload-rules
<dadrc> und dann
<dadrc> sudo apt-get install -f
<goruhl_> Hmmm...    http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412767/
<kubine> Title: TPM ausgabe 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<goruhl_> Was ist das eigentlich mit der Ausgabe "kubine"?
<jokrebel> !bot > goruhl_
<kubine> goruhl_: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<goruhl_> ich rede mit einer Maschine - na toll ;-)
<jokrebel> hast Du da neue Kernel installiert und noch nicht rebootet vielleicht?
<goruhl_> Nein. Hatte ich gedacht und nachgeholt. 
<dadrc> goruhl_, mich wundert gerade die Version von trousers
<dadrc> Wenn das ein 12.10 ist, sollte die Version 0.3.9 sein
<dadrc> ah, bleh
<dadrc> schon gut
<dadrc> Falsche Zeile gelesen
<dadrc> goruhl_, der Bug ist bekannt, siehe zB hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trousers/+bug/959795
<kubine> Title: Bug #959795 “package trousers 0.3.7-2ubuntu1 failed to install/u...” : Bugs : “trousers” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Angeblich hilft der Neustart von udev schon, bei dir anscheinend nciht
<dadrc> Magst du mal neustarten und dann nochmal apt-get install -f probieren?
<goruhl_> Jo, mache ich natürlich. Dauert ein bisschen - (umfangreicher Kopiervorgang) - ich melde mich gleich wieder. Schon einmal ein Danke an Euch
<goruhl> dadrc - hatte leider nicht funktioniert. Siehe hierzu die Ausgabe
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412772/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe nach NS › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Also der gleiche Fehler
<goruhl> ja
<dadrc> Den Bug hatte ich ja schon verlinkt
<dadrc> Wundert mich halt, dann angeblich ist der schon gefixt
<dadrc> *denn
<goruhl> Dadrc - Hast Du noch eine Idee?
<dadrc> goruhl, bin mir leider nicht sicher, was genau da schief geht, das übliche Problem scheint es ja nicht sein
<dadrc> Du könntest mal in den Logs gucken. dmesg und dpkg.log würden mir spontan einfallen
<goruhl> Vorgehensweise? Das System ist relativ frisch und unverbastelt.
<goruhl> ich sehe mal nach
<dadrc> Eventuell einfach mal mit grep nach udev suchen in den beiden Logs
<goruhl> Da ich aus der suse-Welt komme, kenne ich mich nicht richtig bei ubuntu aus. Wollte mir den mc nachholen. Folgende Meldung erhielt ich:
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412777/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ja, das sind die Reste von der Installation vorhin. 
<dadrc> Würde man loswerden, wenn man den Kram deinstalliert
<dadrc> Wär aber bei der Fehlersuche eher hinderlich, wenn mc also geht, einfach so lassen
<predator> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Nvidia Grafikkarten? Nach Installation von Treibern (nahezu egal welcher), geht das GUI nicht mehr (schwarzer Bildschirm). Es ist nur noch ein Login über die Konsole möglich. 
<dadrc> predator, mal in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log gucken bzw uns geben
<dadrc> !pastebinit > predator 
<kubine> predator: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<predator> alles klar :) kleinen Moment 
<predator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533859/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Da läuft also gerade nouveau, den nvidia-Treiber scheint es nicht mal zu geben
<predator> Zu meinem bisherigen Vorgehen: Mittels Synaptic nvidia-settings installiert, in der Systemverwaltung bei Treibern nvidia 173 installiert (konnte keine Einstellungen in settings vornehmen, da Treiber zu alt). Dann nvidia-current ausgewählt -> Kein Login mehr möglich. In Konsole dann - um zur GUI zurückzukehren - sämtliche nvidia-Pakate deinstalliert. Und nun bin ich hier. 
<predator> Genau, den habe ich wieder runtergeschmissen, damit ich überhaupt wieder etwas sehen kann. 
<predator> Und bevor ich jetzt wieder irgendwelchen Mist fabriziere, dachte ich mir, frage ich lieber einmal nach. Google konnte mir auch nicht sonderlich viel helfen. 
<dadrc> Was ist das denn für eine Karte?
<predator> Btw: Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT, Xubuntu 12.04
<predator> Den experimentellen 310er Treiber von nvidia habe ich auch bereits ausprobiert. Ebenso schwarzer Bildschirm. Den von der Nvidia Seite habe ich auch installiert über die Konsole. Danach ging gar nichts mehr. Mein System läuft mit 64 bit. 
<dadrc> Ugh, von Hand installierte Treiber
<dadrc> Hast du die sauber wieder deinstalliert?
<predator> Habe danach das System neu installieren müssen (war nicht gravierend, habe es gestern erst aufgesetzt).
<dadrc> Oder so
<dadrc> Also, ich würd jetzt so vorgehen: Gucken, dass kein nvidia-* mehr installiert ist, und dann einfach nur nvidia-current installieren, neustarten und uns das Log geben
<predator> Von dem Aspekt her sollte es wieder sauber sein. :)
<dadrc> Ohne können wir nur raten, wieso es nicht funktioniert, und das ist nicht so richtig sinnvoll
<passt> hallo allerseits
<predator> Das stimmt. Aber den Schritt habe ich bereits getan. Nachdem ich alle nvidia* deinstalliert habe, gab es nur eine miese Auflösung. Habe nvidia-current installiert, neugestartet und bin nun hier
<predator> Also die .log müsste so passen
<passt> ich bin gerade mit einer ubuntu 12.04 livecd unterwegs und möchte software nachinstallieren, die nicht auf der cd ist
<dadrc> predator, dein Xorg ist aber der Meinung, keinen nvidia-Treiber zu haben
<predator> passt: Das kann man mit Hilfe der synaptic-Paketverwaltung tun, bzw. im Ubuntu-Softwarecenter. 
<predator> okay, ich schaue nochmal sicherheitshalber nach. 
<jokrebel> passt: In die LiveSitzung nur bis zum reboot?
<predator> Alles klar, mein Fehler. Nvidia-common ist installiert... klingt ja totaaal ähnlich. Oo Das Paket deinstallieren? 
<passt> predator: ok, danke, werde ich versuchen
<dadrc> predator, ja, kann weg
<predator> kurz reboot
<passt> wie kann ich eine ntfs partition mounten?
<bullgard4> passt: 'man mount'
<passt> ich versuche es gerade, aber irgendwie will er nicht
<passt> sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,umask=0022 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<bullgard4> passt: In solchen Fällen ist es schwer, von entfernt zu helfen. Bitte versuche, eine Fehlermeldung zu erzeugen und sie hier zu posten.
<passt> hm, da kommt keine fehlermeldung. mount zeigt dann nur syntax beispiele an und verweist auf man
<passt> alles klar, es hat geklappt
<passt> mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ...reicht vollkommen aus
<goruhl> Dadrc : [    0.964620] udevd[103]: starting version 175
<dadrc> mehr nicht?
<dadrc> auch nicht im dpkg.log?
<goruhl> im dpkg.log habe ich nix gefunden.
<goruhl> das andere poste ich mal kompl.
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412782/
<kubine> Title: udev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> goruhl, gib mal bitte das komplette dpkg.log
<dadrc> Irgendwo muss da stehen, was genau schiefläuft
<goruhl> ok. Soll ich die Log per paste-Funktion senden?
<dadrc> ja, bitte
<goruhl> ok. Sekunde
<goruhl> nicht gerade klein. Ich hoffe, es ist kompl. 
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412787/
<kubine> Title: dpkg.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> goruhl, nichts sinnvolles drin.
<dadrc> Kannst du mir die Ausgabe von `sudo dpkg --debug=10073 -i /var/cache/apt/archive/trousers*` geben?
<goruhl> sekunde bitte
<dadrc> Das sollte das bereits runtergeladene trousers-Paket noch  mal installieren, aber mit viel mehr Infos
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412792/
<kubine> Title: AUsgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> bleh, wieso ist das Paket denn nicht dan?
<dadrc> *da
<goruhl> Da scheint bei der Install was schief gegangen zu sein......
<dadrc> Das Paket ist einfach nicht da. Moment
<dadrc> goruhl, hol dir mal mit `apt-get --print-uris install trousers` den Download-Link für das Paket, lad es runter und installier es dann mit der dpkg-Zeile von eben
<goruhl> Tja, das habe ich leider nicht genau verstanden. Der von Dir genannte Befehl erzeugte die beigefügte Ausgabe / Funktion
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412797/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<goruhl> Aber das wolltest Du eigentlich nicht....
<dadrc> meh, blödes apt-get.
<dadrc> goruhl, 64 oder 32 bit?
<goruhl> 32
<dadrc> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/trousers/trousers_0.3.9-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<dadrc> Das da runterladen, dann mit sudo dpkg --debug=10073 -i <paket-datei> installieren
<goruhl> das mit dem sudo kann schon nerven .......
<dadrc> Hat aber auch Vorteile, man macht sich nicht so leicht sein System kaputt
<goruhl> das ist schon richtig. Bei Suse "su" und dann geht es uneingeschränkt los.
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412802/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe install › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<goruhl> die Ausgabe incl. Fehler
<dadrc> goruhl, pack mal bitte die /var/lib/dpkg/info/trousers.postinst in 'nen Pastebin
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412807/
<kubine> Title: /var/lib/dpkg/info/trousers.postinst › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> goruhl, und was sagt `sudo invoke-rc.d trousers start`?
<goruhl> Anbei die Ausgabe - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412812/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Eh, ich seh echt nicht, was da schief geht.
<dadrc> goruhl, produziert `sudo udevadm trigger --sysname-match="tpm[0-9]*"` eine Ausgabe?
<goruhl> Nein. Keine Ausgabe
<dadrc> Und wenn du jetzt noch mal trousers startest, gleiches Problem?
<goruhl> So, jetzt habe ich den Überblick bei den ganzen Befehlen verloren.... :-( sorry
<dadrc> Kein Ding. `sudo invoke-rc.d trousers start`
<goruhl> sudo invoke-rc.d trousers start faild
<goruhl> mist... moment
<goruhl> so: invoke-rc.d: initscript trousers, action "start" failed.
<goruhl> eigentlich wollte ich doch nun den suspendmodus ;-)
<dadrc> So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.
<dadrc> Sieht die Ausgabe von `VERBOSE=yes sudo invoke-rc.d trousers start` anders aus?
<goruhl> dennoch freue ich mich über solch eine umfangreiche Unterstützung
<ohcibi> hi, nach der installation von ubuntu startet grub direkt ubuntu, ohne das ebenfalls installierte arch zur auswahl zu stellen... ich hab versucth update-grub neu auszuführen, das findet zwar Arch laut ausgabe aber es ändert nix am menu. in /etc/grub.d hab ich mit grep auch nix zu sda2 (die partition mit arch) gefunden, wie richte ich das denn wieder korrekt ein?
<goruhl> dadrc invoke-rc.d: initscript trousers, action "start" failed.
<dadrc> goruhl, also auch nicht mehr.
<goruhl> nein
<goruhl> alles wieder runter?
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter. Ja, deinstallier den Kram mal.
<goruhl> kann ich das übers softwarecenter erledigen?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> ohcibi, bei neueren Grubs könnte das Arch in "Other Linux versions" landen
<goruhl> ok. dann -  wie schon gesagt - bedanke ich mich für Deine umfangreiche Unterstützung
<dadrc> Und dass du sda2 nicht findet, ist normal, ich glaub, grub benutzt schon länger nur noch UUIDs
<dadrc> gerne
<ohcibi> dadrc: das menu wird gar nicht gestartet, es wird direkt ubuntu gebootet
<dadrc> ohcibi, dann musst du Grub in /etc/default/grub so konfigurieren, dass es immer angezeigt wird.
<goruhl> dadrc - Runter geht auch nicht :-(
<ohcibi> dadrc: ok, ich dachte, wenn man ubuntu neben einem bestehenden linux installiert, tut es das automatisch?
<dadrc> goruhl, Fehlermeldungen, bitte.
<dadrc> ohcibi, anscheinend nicht
<ohcibi> winbuntu
<LetoThe2nd> ohcibi: hats bei mir bisher immer ganz brav gemacht. wahrscheinlich spürt ein einfach denie abneigung ;)
<ohcibi> LetoThe2nd: kann sein 8-))
<ohcibi> LetoThe2nd: ich kenn es ja auch so, ich hab mich da gleich gewundert
<goruhl> dadrc, Anbei http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412817/
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> goruhl, bei welchem Befehl?
<LetoThe2nd> ohcibi: beim update-grub wirds brav mit angezeigt als gefunden?
<goruhl> Deinstall über softwarecenter
<dadrc> goruhl, dann mach das mal mit apt-get
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get remove tpm-utils` sollte reichen
<goruhl> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig / E: Paket tpm-utils kann nicht gefunden werden
<goruhl> Ich glaube immer noch, dass bei der ursprünglichen Install was schief gegangen ist.
<dadrc> Hieß das nicht so?
<ohcibi> LetoThe2nd: jo, aber es is dann nich im menu, habs gerad nochmal ausprobiert, menu kommt jetz, aber da is kein arch, auch kein "andere distributionen" subpunkt oder so
<dadrc> goruhl, ups, sorry. Das Paket heißt "tpm-tools"
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412822/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<goruhl> ok
<LetoThe2nd> ohcibi: merkwürdig.
<dadrc> Wieso istn tpm-tools nicht installiert? o0
<dadrc> goruhl, installier mal tpm-tools
<goruhl> sekunde
<LetoThe2nd> ohcibi: ich presönlich würds wohl einfach als custom-eintrag reinmachen lassen.
<goruhl> Ich glaube, es geht "im Kreis"
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412827/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> goruhl, naja, gut, dann weg mit dem ganzen kram: `sudo apt-get purge tpm-tools trousers`
<goruhl> sekunde. Wir haben hier gerade grossen ausfall. Melde mich gleich wieder
<goruhl> muss nun doch arbeiten - mist ;-)
<ohcibi> LetoThe2nd: was meinst du damit, wenn du sagst "reinmachen lassen"? ich kenne os-prober auch von arch, da führ ich das einfach drauf und dann werden mir die configs in /etc/grub.d erzeugt, das klappt aber unter ubuntu nicht
<ohcibi> *führ ich das einfach aus
<LetoThe2nd> ohcibi: /etc/grub.d/41-cusomt oder so. da liegt irgendwo ne vorlage bereit.
<ohcibi> LetoThe2nd: ahso, also meinst du nicht reinmachen lassen, sondern reinmachen 8-))
<LetoThe2nd> ohcibi: naja, du machst es in die config, und lässt es in die erzeugte datei reinmachen ;)
<ohcibi> LetoThe2nd: nee, ich lass mir das von der arch live-cd machen 8-)
<ohcibi> das riechorgan ist angefüllt
<goruhl> dadrc, Hat soweit funktioniert. Konnte es etwas mit einer nicht vorhandenen Gruppe zutun haben? DIes hatt ich auch unter google eben gesehen
<goruhl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412832/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> goruhl, denke nicht, die wurde nur eben gelöscht
<gullu> hmm wie kann ich den einem ordner "0755" rechte geben mit allen unterordnern?
<goruhl> ok, ich denke, dann muss da wohl ein Haken dran gemacht werden!?
<dAnjou> gullu: rekursiv heißt das zauberwort
<dAnjou> such such
<dadrc> goruhl, der Bug ist bekannt, ich würd mich als an deiner Stelle auf Launchpad als betroffen eintragen, dann kriegst du sofort mit, wenn sich da was ändert.
<goruhl> Gute Idee. Werde ich machen. Dennoch.... Danke für die Hilfe
<dadrc> Musst mal gucken, den Bug gibt es einige Male, der für 12.04 ist gelöst, bei 12.10 sieht es ja anscheinend anders aus.
<goruhl> ok
<goruhl> by
<dAnjou> [12.10] hmm, läuft der u1 dienst schon, auch wenn ich noch nich angemeldet bin?
<dAnjou> offenbar nich
<moritz_89> Mahlzeit. Ich hab irgendwie Probleme mp4 wiederzugeben. Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 . Egal welchen Player ich nutze die untere Hälfte des Videos ist verschleiertt.
<dadrc> Screenshot.
<radopi> es könnte ein problem mit dem hardwareencoder sein, wenn du einen hast
<moritz_89> screenshot kommt
<moritz_89> mom
<moritz_89> müll sobald ich das video anhalte bleibts schwarz
<moritz_89> und auch wenn ich das fenster wechsel wirds schwarz
<moritz_89> oh auch wmv macht der so 
<radopi> mach mal nen screenshot
<moritz_89> geht irgendwie nicht beim screenshot wird das Videobild Blau angezeigt
<moritz_89> moment ich mach eins mitm handy
<radopi> ich tippe auf grake/encoderchip
<radopi> *graka
<moritz_89> wie soll ich das bild hochladen bzw wem schicken?
<dadrc> Bildhoster deiner Wahl, ich nehm gern imgur, da kann man die Bilder schnell wieder löschen, wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht.
<bunyip> moritz_89: hoch laden und uns den link posten: http://www.imagenetz.de/
<kubine> Title: ImageNetz.de - We host everything! (at www.imagenetz.de)
<radopi> ich nehm immer http://www.imagenetz.de/
<radopi> , da kannst du einstellen, dass das bild nach 24h gelöscht wird
<bunyip> oder gleich von hand löschen
<moritz_89> http://www.imagenetz.de/fb608b3c7/grafikfail.jpg.html
<kubine> Title: ImageNetz.de - We host everything! (at www.imagenetz.de)
<radopi> ich tippe auf graka/encoderchip
<moritz_89> und was kann man da so machen ^^
<moritz_89> manche videos gehen ja. teilweise auch welche vom selben typ die einen laufen die anderen nicht
<moritz_89> radopi: Was kann man da jetzt machen?
<radopi> ich hab nicht wirklich eine idee, aber mal eine frage
<radopi> hast du einen encoderchip
<moritz_89> radopi: wie find ich das raus? :-P
<radopi> k.A. was ist das für ein Rechner
<moritz_89> Fujitsu Esprimo. Son Desktop teil son flaches in das teil gehen auch nur so schmale scheißkarten rein
<moritz_89> Motherboard ist ein Fujitsu Siemens D2264-A1
<moritz_89> und die Grafik ist onboard
<radopi> sitz da sone karte drin?
<radopi> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Broadcom_Crystal_HD
<kubine> Title: Broadcom Crystal HD - XBMC (at wiki.xbmc.org)
<moritz_89> mom
<radopi> was für nen esprimo?
<moritz_89> nope , esprimo E5600
<moritz_89> das ist wohl der Grafikprozessor: SiS Mirage 1 Shared Video Memory (UMA)
<radopi> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS
<kubine> Title: SiS › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> hört sich nach treiber an weil den M671 hab ich glaib ich
<moritz_89> steht jedenfalls außen druff xD
<moritz_89> oder seh ich das falsch? Kann es am treiber leiegn?
<moritz_89> hab jetzt mal die anweisungen befolgt und starte neu drückt mir die daumen
<radopi> *daumen drück**daumen drück*
<moritz_89> boing
<moritz_89> das wars nicht
<radopi> schade
<moritz_89> wäre auch zu einfach gewesen
<moritz_89> ich restarte nochmal der ist noch im failsafe ohne audio und so brauch meine musik
<moritz_89> so im back. now looking for better results xD
<moritz_89> Aber danke für eure tipps. jetzt bin ich der Sache schon etwas näher
<Moewe> hi
<Moewe> gibt es ein tool, das testet, was mein aktuelle grafikkarte mit dem vorhandenen treiber unsterstützt?
<ppq> Moewe: glxinfo
<Moewe> danke
<Moewe> hm, ich glaub ich erstell mal einen foreneintrag :P
<predator> dadrc: das mit dem Treiber heute Mittag hat nicht funktioniert. Ich habe die log-Datei gespeichert (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533888) und danach nvidia-current wieder deinstalliert, da das übliche Problem schwarzer Bildschirm kam. Und dann musste ich schnell zur Uni. 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> predator, der interessante Part ist Zeile 236ff
<predator> ok, kleinen Moment
<dadrc> predator, also mal in syslog, dmesg, kern.log gucken
<predator> Genau, also irgendwie hat er da ein arges Problem mit der Tatsache, dass der Monitore finden soll. Anfangs dachte ich, dass es daran liegt, dass ich drei Screens habe. Aber das Problem tritt auch auf, wenn nur der normale Laptop-Monitor aktiv ist. Wie komme ich an das entsprechende Systemlog, um den Fehler genauer zu definieren?
<dadrc> Also, eins davon sollte eigentlich reichen
<dadrc> Guck mal, wo die entsprechenden Daten noch drin sind
<predator> Okay, zur Not das ganze Prozedere nochmal. Ich kann die nvidia-Dateien danach wieder deinstallieren. 
<predator> Xubuntu hat netterweise den Punkt "Systemlog" aus dem Menü verbannt. Unter Ubuntu war das einfacher. Wo werden die entsprechenden Dateien ursprünglich gehortet? 
<dadrc> /var/log/
<dadrc> Wenn du den Logviewer wieder willst, kannst du installieren
<dadrc> Das Paket dazu heißt gnome-system-log
<predator> Hm, also beim Durchscrollen habe ich da jetzt irgendwie nichts gefunden, was auf die GraKa hinweist. Bzw. Fehler mit den Treibern. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534564/ ...aber das heißt auch nichts. 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<predator> dadrc: Und danke für den Tip mit dem Logviewer. :) 
<dadrc> Der Fehler ist da schon drin: NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed!
<dadrc> Die Frage ist, wieso...
<predator> Das frage ich mich auch, zumal es in Ubuntu noch funktionierte. 
<dadrc> Könntest mal http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=b40f2f2b8298498c6debf5b2bd02ac0a&p=10270449&postcount=3 probieren
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [SOLVED] upgrade to 10.10 breaks nvidia driver (at ubuntuforums.org)
<predator> Das war allerdings Ubuntu 10.04, aber auch 64 bit. 
<dadrc> predator,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=b40f2f2b8298498c6debf5b2bd02ac0a&p=10270449&postcount=3 noch gesehen?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [SOLVED] upgrade to 10.10 breaks nvidia driver (at ubuntuforums.org)
<predator> Nein, aber danke. :) 
<dadrc> Dann könntest du das mal testen
<predator> Das klingt gut. Das werde ich direkt mal tun! =) Vielen Dank!
<dadrc> Also: nvidia-current installieren, den vmalloc-Parameter setzen, update-grub, neustarten
<predator> Witzig, in meiner grub-Datei steht an der Stelle auch gar nichts. Zitat: "GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<predator> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<predator> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="""
<predator> Ist es ok, wenn man erst den Parameter in Grub setzt? Nach nvidia-current funktioniert GUI ja so nicht mehr. 
<predator> Habe noch nicht so recht rausgefunden, wie ich Textdateien mittels Konsole editiere. Mit vim klappt das bei mir nicht, weil ich unfähig bin. :) 
<dadrc> predator, nimm nano, das ist recht simpel
<predator> Okay, alles klar. Ist installiert, der Parameter ist drin, Grub wurde geupdated. Ich starte mal neu. :) 
<predator> Ah stimmt, nano gibts auch noch. Das werde ich direkt installieren. :) 
<predator> Bis gleich. 
<predator> Hm, hm, hm... das funktioniert alles irgendwie nicht. Ich habe nochmal Logdateien gespeichert. Danach wieder alles umgestellt, wegen dem GUI. 
<predator> dadrc: Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534619 und kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534622 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> predator, dann hab ich spontan keine weitere Idee, aber mit der Fehlermeldung sollte sich was finden lassen
<predator> Kann es denn sein, dass xfce so viel anspruchsvoller ist als gnome? Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es unter gnome3 ist, aber in gnome2 hat es mit den Monitoren wunderbar mit den nvidia-Treibern geklappt. 
<predator> Alles klar, ich danke dir! :) 
<dadrc> Also, mit NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x27:0x28:1190); NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) failed
<dadrc> Das liegt nicht an xfce, das liegt einfach an der neueren Ubuntuversion
<predator> Falls ich eine ultimative Lösung finde, werde ich es für nachfolgende Generationen hier mal posten. :)
<predator> Hm, und ich dachte, ich tu meinem System mit einem Update einen gefallen. :P 
<passt> ich habe bei meinem notebook regelmäßig probleme mit dem networkmanager
<passt> insofern, dass der nm in der taskleiste nicht vollständig angezeigt wird
<dadrc> Was heißt "nicht vollständig"?
<passt> erst wenn ich den service neustarte (sudo service network-manager restart) konnte ich alle ienträge sehen
<passt> nicht vollständig heitß, dass das vpn menü fehlt 
<passt> oder auch werden keine einträge für in reichweite befindliche wifi netze angezeigt
<passt> re
<passt> keiner eine idee?
<jokrebel> passt: Schon mal neu gestartet?
<passt> das problem tritt sporadisch aber regelmäßig nach einem neustart auf
<passt> wenn ich den service networkmanager restarte, klappt es auch wieder 
<passt> aber es sollte ja auch direkt klappen
<jokrebel> Den Restart mal probehalber über die Konsole machen, warten bis es wieder auftritt und hoffen in der Konsole mehr zu sehn, vielleicht? Und auch mal bei Launchpad die einschlägigen Bug-Reports durchsuchen.
<passt> den restart führe ich über die konsole aus, aber meistens tritt der fehler dann nicht mehr auf
<passt> launchpad für nm schau ich mir mal an 
<jokrebel> passt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet und https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<kubine> Title: Bugs : “network-manager-applet” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<passt> danke
<tobiasmichel> Hallo, bin grad am verzweifeln: Der Sound geht nach der Neuinstallation von Ubuntu 12.04 32bit nicht auf meinem Lenovo e535, obwohl er bei der 64bit Installation funktioniert hat.
<dadrc> passt, das kommt mir bekannt vor. Löst `pkill nm-applet && nohup nm-applet &` das Problem?
<passt> ich kriege es schon hiermit gelöst
<passt> sudo service network-manager restart
<tobiasmichel> ich kann nicht mal die soundeinstellungen erreichen, wenn ich sie anklick friert alles ein.
<dadrc> tobiasmichel, gib uns mal die Ausgaben von `cat /proc/asound/cards ` und `head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* ` in 'nem pastebin
<dadrc> passt, das beantwortet aber nicht die Frage, ob es ein reines Anzeigeproblem ist
<passt> das kann gut sein, dass nur das applet nicht richtig geladen wird, da wifi funktioniert
<Joschii> bbl
<tobiasmichel> Kann mir jemand erklären warum unter einem 64bit Ubuntu 12.04 der Sound ohne Probleme geht und unter dem gleichen Ubuntu 32bit nicht, selber Laptop!
<dadrc> tobiasmichel, wenn du uns die Infos von vorhin, könnten wir zumindest mal gucken
<tobiasmichel> dadrc welche brauchst du?
<dadrc> *von vorhin, gibst
<dadrc> <dadrc> tobiasmichel, gib uns mal die Ausgaben von `cat /proc/asound/cards ` und `head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* ` in 'nem pastebin
<jokrebel> !pasten > tobiasmichel
<kubine> tobiasmichel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tobiasmichel> [paste:412847:cat /proc/asound/cards]
<isnewx> nach kernel panic und paar mal rescue boot, skann ich ubuntu nicht mehr starten, nouveau probleme und hardware error. Wie kann man von der konsole aus grafikkarte und tastatur neu konfigurieren?
<tobiasmichel> dadrc oder so: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412847/
<kubine> Title: cat /proc/asound/cards › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> isnewx: Von LiveCD aus die Logs sichten und reparieren geht nicht?
<isnewx> jokrebel: habe nur eine live cd von debian
<isnewx> jokrebel: auch von ubuntu cd habe ich versucht rettungs boot zu machen, checke das aber nicht richtig
<dadrc> tobiasmichel, so 'ne HDA, die machen gerne mal Ärger.
<tobiasmichel> dadrc hda?
<dadrc> tobiasmichel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA mal angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ist eine Gruppe von Soundchips
<isnewx> nouveau friert die grafik nach ein paar minuten ein, dann geht tastatur nicht mehr
<isnewx> habe kdm abgestellt und so auf konsele gewechselt :)
<jokrebel> isnewx: Fürs erste würd ich glaub ich erstmal nach ner Panic per LiveCD ein fsck über die Festplatten jagen. Vorher natürlich alles wichtige wegsichern! Kernelpanic kann alle mögliche sterbende Hardware bedeuten.
<isnewx> fsck bleibt auch hänge, ausser datei check
<isnewx> habe kernelcrash installiert, kann man daraus etwas schauen?
<tobiasmichel> dadrc: klingt für mich alles sehr nach bahnhof
<isnewx> früher konne man xorg einfach neu konfigurieren, geht das mit ubuntu auch von der konsole aus?
<jokrebel> isnewx: Die xorg.conf gibt es (meist) gar nicht mehr.
<dadrc> tobiasmichel, dann gib mir mal die Ausgabe von `head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* ` als pastebin, dann gucke ich mal nach
<rob0z0r> afaik wird die xorg.conf aber trotzdem noch respektiert, sofern sie vorhanden ist
<dadrc> ja
<isnewx> xorg war einfach besser ubuntu macht es schwierig bei einem kernel panic
<dadrc> isnewx, dann benutz die xorg.conf doch, wenn du magst.
<isnewx> dadrc: liebend gerne, wie mache ich das am besten?
<rob0z0r> wäre ja einen versuch wert, da den vesa-treiber einzutragen, um zu gucken, ob's immer noch abstürzt
<tobiasmichel> ich bin echt am verzwifeln, sound geht nicht, abspielen von flash geht nicht und lässt den firefox einfrieren, und empathy friert grad auch regelmäßig ein
<jokrebel> isnewx: Ne Kernelpanic hat IMHO eher selten ihren Grund in ner fehlerhaften/fehlenden xorg.conf
<dadrc> isnewx, einfach /etc/X11/xorg.conf erstellen 
<dadrc> Die wird dann genutzt
<dadrc> Wenn du eine Vorlage brauchst,`X -configure` erstellt eine Datei auf Grundlage deiner Hardware
<dadrc> Mit sudo, glaub ich
<isnewx> dadrc: mit dem befehl: x -configure?
<dadrc> Aber jokrebel hat da schon recht, bei 'ner Kernelpanic ist das als Grund eher unwahrscheinlich
<dadrc> Großes X
<FUZxxl> Moin!
<isnewx> jokrebel: kann ich irgend etwas von der konsele aus posten? 
<isnewx> fehlerbericht oder so?
<dadrc> !pastebinit > isnewx
<FUZxxl> isnewx: Strg+Umschalt+C
<kubine> isnewx: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<ring0> tobiasmichel, mach doch mal, was dir dadrc vorgeschlagen hat
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob bei meinem Thinkpad T520 ein GSM-Modul verbaut ist?
<ppq> FUZxxl: lspci gucken
<FUZxxl> ppq: Da steht nichts drin
<FUZxxl> Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, wie ein GSM-Modul angebunden sein könnten?
<dadrc> Theoretisch, wenn die komisch sind, interner USB
<dadrc> Müsste dann aber in lsusb stehen
<FUZxxl> ok
<FUZxxl> ok
<FUZxxl> Nicht enthalten
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<ring0> FUZxxl, ansonsten gibt es komplette zusammenstellungen der hardware auch über "lshw" z.b.
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<isnewx> nach dem ich "ls /etc | pastebinit ausgeführt habe, kam diese http adresse, ist da was? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534842/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<FUZxxl> Lol 
<FUZxxl> lshw gibt auf meinem rpi annähernd nichts aus
<dadrc> isnewx, da ist jetzt die Ausgabe von "ls /etc" drin, ja
<isnewx> kernelcrash könnte ich auch posten, wenn das geht?
<jokrebel> isnewx: Backups sind vorhanden?
<isnewx> jokrebel, keine backups
<B111> Hallo. Ich habe eine SSD gekauft. Nun habe ich im Wiki gelesen, dass man TRIM nutzen muss! Ist es nur ein Befehl, den man immer mal wieder  eingeben muss oder ist es eine Einstellung? 
<jokrebel> isnewx: Dann mach sie, solange es noch ein bisschen geht…
<jokrebel> !backup > isnewx
<isnewx> jokrebel: wie von der konsole aus? mit welem befehl?
<kubine> isnewx: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<isnewx> komme nur auf die konsole, x kann ich nicht mehr starten friert ein
<ring0> isnewx, du kannst auch auf der konsole das wiki lesen
<isnewx> ring0: ja stimmt mit yast oder?
<ring0> isnewx, w3m z.b.
<ring0> isnewx, yast ist ein opensuse tool
<B111> Hallo. Ich habe eine SSD gekauft. Nun habe ich im Wiki gelesen, dass man TRIM nutzen muss! Ist es nur ein Befehl, den man immer mal wieder  eingeben muss oder ist es eine Einstellung? 
<isnewx> lynx war es was ich noch von früher kannte 
<isnewx> lynx ist cool
<ring0> B111, wenn du den artikel im wiki gelesen hast, wird dir bestimmt auch die große graue hinweis box aufgefallen sein
<passt> kennt sich hier jemand mit minidlna aus?
<ring0> !frag > passt 
<kubine> passt: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<passt> ok, habe minidlna installiert und konfiguriert (was recht einfach ist)
<isnewx> wie schaut meine paste aus? fehlt was? kann ich was nach installieren?
<passt> und es gestartet mit 'sudo service minidlna start'
<jokrebel> isnewx: Du musst uns den Link dazu schon hier reinpacken <g>
<isnewx> hier  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534842/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<passt> ich kann aber nicht das webfrontend erreichen
<passt> [paste:412852:minidlna passt]
<passt> so http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/412852/
<jokrebel> isnewx: Äh? Und was soll das sein?
<isnewx> h? wie meinst du? ich habe hier auf der konsole seltsame symbole
<jokrebel> isnewx: Was soll Dein letzter Link für Ausgabe sein? Wer wollte das? Was hat das mit Deiner KernelPanic zu tun?
<ring0> isnewx, das ist immer noch die ausgabe von "ls /etc"
<isnewx> jokrebel: also meine grafik und tastatur fing an einzufrieren, dann automatisch ein paar mal reboot ohne was gemacht zu haben, da hatte ich kernel panic und nouveau probleme, sowie hardware errors
<isnewx> ring0: kann ich eine andere ausgabe posten? welche?
<ring0> isnewx, also "ls /etc" ist extrem uninteressant. vielleicht guckst du dir mal /var/log/syslog oder ~/.xession-erros an
<jokrebel> isnewx: UND - Hast Du inzwischen die wichtigen Daten gesichert (sonst sind sie nicht wichtig!)?
<isnewx> jokrebel: das wollte ich eigentlich machen, wenn ich x starten kann aber das wird echt schwierig
<isnewx> friert mir die tastatur und grafik ein
<jokrebel> isnewx: Dann sicher vom terminal aus…
<isnewx> jokrebel: geht das auch direkt auf eine cd oder dvd zu sichern?
<jokrebel> isnewx: Immer noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und - ja sollte auch auf DVD brennbar sein von der Konsole aus, einfacher wäre es aber auf USB-Stick/exterenFestplatte
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<user82> hi. kann man irgendwo den hauptmonitor festlegen auf dem alle apps gesatertet werden? obwohl ich den launcher auf dem internen notebook bildschrim habe startet er mir alles auf dem hdmi monitor
<user82> siehe hier: http://screencloud.net/v/8xJx
<kubine> Title: ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 19:39:32 (at screencloud.net)
<isnewx> wie kann man die grafikkarte und tastatur von der kommandozeile aus neu konfigurieren? 
<jokrebel> isnewx: Alles gesichert? (oder für unwichtig erklärt?)
<isnewx> jokrebel: ich weiss nicht wie
<jokrebel> isnewx: Von der LiveCD aus schon ein fsck versucht? Memtest (über mehrere Stunden laufen lassen) schon zelebriert? Festplatte überprüft?
<jokrebel> isnewx: Denn Link zur Datensicherungs_Wiki gab ich Dir bereits 2mal!
<isnewx> jokrebel: memtest gab an: memory kein speicherplatz oder Ãso
<jokrebel> "oder so" ist keine Zielführende Fehlermeldung. 
<jokrebel> isnewx: Und wie grade geschrieben dauert ein "sinnvoller" Speichertest mehrere Stunden…
<isnewx> jokrebel: werde mal LiveCD starten mal schauen.
<isnewx> habe noch paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1535018/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> isnewx: Was auch immer das ist und für Dein Problem bringen soll…
<isnewx> von /usr/share/X11/xorg.gonf.d
<isnewx> wie kann ich grub neu laden?
<bekks> Was hast du eigentlich vor?
<bekks> Grub qird be i jedem Boot genau einmal geladen.
<isnewx> mein x wieder starten können
<bekks> -g+w
<bekks> Was soll das mit grub zu tun haben?
<isnewx> bekks: woran kann denn das liegen, das meine grafik also x einfriert und tastatur auch? am nouveau driver?
<bekks> Kaputter Speicher, kaputte Grafikkarte, falscher Treiber, etc.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und Kernel-Panic hadder auch anscheinend…
<isnewx> bekks: wie kann ich wieder die richtigen treiber erruieren?
<isnewx> einmal kernel panic war da schon
<bekks> isnewx: Du hast oben geschrieben, dass du Hardwarefehler hattest. Welche genau?
<jokrebel> isnewx: Warum wehrst Du Dich so dermaßen, Dein _eigentliches_ Problem einzukriesen?
<isnewx> jokrebel: ich bin kein experte, versuche mein sytem zu retten
<isnewx> bekks: da war eine konsole meldung: hardware errors
<bekks> isnewx: Dann hast Du also schon ein BAckup gemacht, so wie es Dir empfohlen wurde?
<isnewx> bekks: ich weiss nicht wie ich das von der konsole aus machen soll
<t1mb0ral> isnewx: rsync? 
<t1mb0ral> isnewx: man rsync
<bekks> isnewx: Dann lies endlich mal den artikel den man Dir zweimal gab... :P
<isnewx> jo werde das mal lesen
<bekks> Ja, wird ja langsam Zeit...
<jokrebel> isnewx: Bei mir heißt "retten" allerdings erstmal Backups machen (wichtige Daten sichern, was Du anscheinend nicht tun willst) und anschließend den Fehlermeldungen auf den Grund gehen (was Du meiner Meinung nach auch falsch angehst) …(X ist nicht das wichtigste!)
<isnewx> jokrebel: dann werde ich meine daten zuerst retten
<jokrebel> …endlich *seufz*
<bekks> Naja, sind ja erst zwei Stunden... :P
<jokrebel> bekks: ;-/
<num7> hallo hat jemand erfahrung mit sauerbraten. ich versuche gerade einen server zu starten (hab auch den entsprechenden port UDP 28785 im router freigegeben), aber Es kommt immer noch: "dedicated server started, waiting for clients ... master server registration failed: failed pinging server".
<dreamon> num7, Hast hast du nur TCP umgeleitet oder auch UDP?
<num7> nur UDP
<num7> dreamon: 
<dreamon> num7, Freigegeben heißt auf den Server umgeleitet? 
<schnodder> num7, hört sich an als würde die Firewall ICMP Blocken, Pakettyp 8
<schnodder> num7, also die Ping-Pakete nicht durchlässt
<num7> schnodder: Wie kann man die Firewall unter Linux konfigurieren?
<bekks> num7: Das liegt an deinem Router, nicht an Ubuntu.
<num7> bekks: Was muss ich im Router, denn noch außer der Protfreigabe ändern?
<bekks> Ping von außen zulassen und auf den Rechner mit dem Sauerbratenserver weiterleiten.
<Irgendwer> #ubuntu-de-offtopic-german
<dAnjou> nö
<k1l> kuschelwolle aka Irgendwer : lass doch mal den kindergarten sein.
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-16
<martinalex> abend...
<martinalex> ich habe hier einen dhcp-server, der mir 3 subnetze  versorgen soll, also prinzipiell sowohl ein 10er, als auch ein 192er 
<martinalex> bekomme ich das mit einem dhcp-server hin? (müsste ja wohl möglich sein)
<martinalex> ich habe netzwerk-interfaces in den entsprechenden subnetzen
<martinalex> und auch subnetz-deklarationen
<martinalex> unpraktischerweise bekomme ich auf meine dhcping-anfragen nur antworten aus dem netz, in dem auch eth0 hängt (aber nicht für eth1 oder eth2)
<martinalex> genauer, ich bekomme garkeine antworten auf dhcping...
<martinalex> nichtmal eth0 
<martinalex> ich habe bloss meine ip über eben jenen dhcp bezogen
<ring0> martinalex, hast du mal einen blick in diese beiden artikel geworfen?
<ring0> !dnsmasq
<kubine> ring0: Informationen zu Dnsmasq finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq
<ring0> !router
<kubine> ring0: Informationen zu Router finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<martinalex> ich will eigentlich nur bridgen...
<martinalex> und das sollen getrennte sein
<martinalex> aber nein, habe ich noch nicht
<martinalex> also ich habe bis jetzt dhcpd3 verwendet und nicht dnsmasq...
<ring0> das wäre natürlich auch bei fragestellung interessant gewesen ;)
<martinalex> ok, sry, dachte der wäre standard...
<martinalex> also derzeit haben wir eine konfiguration mit shared-network
<martinalex> da beide hardware-ethernet geräte auf die selbe physikalische netzwerkkarte gebridged werden (ja, der aufbau ist leider ein wenig komplexer, aber eben von ausen vorgegeben)
<martinalex> aber mit shared-network kann ich nicht das interface für ein subnetz vorgeben
<ring0> martinalex, hast du es mal mit einer simplen bridge probiert?
<martinalex> ring0: ich möchte eben nicht zwischen den beiden subnetzen routen... aber sie sind eine broadcast-domain
<martinalex> oder wozwischen sollte ich eine bridge einrichten?
<ring0> dachte jetzt an die subnetze, was ja nicht gewünscht ist
<martinalex> es irritiert mich allerdings, dass die ips neu zugewiesen werden, auch wenn so ein dhcp eigentlich ja auf broadcast hören sollte... und das ja kurz vor ende der lease-time nochmal losgeschickt wird...
<ring0> hm, keine ahnung wie dhcpd3-server das löst. hab damit nie gebastelt. aber eigentlich stimme ich dir zu, dass dieser im stande sein sollte die 3 subnetze zu versorgen
<martinalex> hm... dann werde ich die nächsten tage mal daran basteln...
<martinalex> vielleicht bekomme ich das ja hin
<ring0> vielleicht lohnt es sich ja, nochmal zu einer humaneren zeit zu fragen ;)
<martinalex> :D
<martinalex> habe halt schon was länger so rumprobiert und mich mit xen-bridges rumgeärgert...
<martinalex> naja, gute nacht!
<ring0> gute nacht 
<chrismiden> ich kann ein kernelmodul für meinen raid adapter nicht kompillieren, ich kriege nur fehlermeldungen hier ein pastebin
<chrismiden> http://pastebin.com/sDS8SZu5
<kubine> Title: [Bash] rocketraid modul - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Sysopa> Seit (k)ubuntu 12.10 behindert Chromium das Mausrad mehr oder weniger stark bis zum völligen Stillstand. Habt Ihr damit auch schon Probleme gehabt, oder eine Idee, wo ich anfangen kann zu suchen? Google hat mir auf die ersten paar Suchen keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse geliefert
<Sysopa> Das Interessante ist, daß das Problem bestehen bleibt, selbst wenn Chromium im Hintergrund ist - solange, bis ich Chromium schließe
<Sysopa> aber normal sollte (imho) Chromium das Mausrad gar nicht blockieren *können*
<Sysopa> also Chromium - der Webbrowser
<Sysopa> Hm... ok, es betrifft nur die USB Maus - das Touchpad ist davon nicht betroffen
<jokrebel> The|Doctor: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung
<The|Doctor> @jokrebel sorry, habs gefixed
<jokrebel> Danke
<vk27> hi
<exoon> kann ich auf der kommandozeile einem tools, dass als Parameter eine textdatei erwartet, die Ausgabe eines anderen Programmes geben? prog1 > temp.txt &&
<exoon> prog2 temp.txt functioniert
<exoon> Aber ich will mir den Umweg über temp.txt sparen.
<dadrc> Viele Programme akzeptieren - als Option, um von der Kommandozeile zu lesen
<dadrc> Ansonsten, zsh kann mit <(befehl) oder =(befehl) einen temporäre Datei erstellen, aber bash nicht, glaub ich
<exoon> dadrc, also z.B. echo test | cat -
<exoon> ne, dass geht auch ohne -
<dadrc> jo, cat braucht das nicht mal
<dadrc> Aber ansonsten, genau so.
<exoon> gut, bei dem tool hier geht das nicht. Muss ich wohl ein Bashscript schreiben, weil ich es öfters brauche.
<albertoLTS> hallo leute, ich habe hier ein problem und zwar habe ich ubuntu 12.04LTS drauf installiert und der starte nur wenn ich alle meine usb geräte nicht drin habe
<dAnjou> albertoLTS: kannst versuchen im BIOS die boot-reihenfolge zu ändern
<albertoLTS> dAnjou: wie soll ich diese ändern, bestimmt usb geräte zuletzt und HD zuerst?
<albertoLTS> dAnjou: wenn ich acpi=off im kernel eintrage, dann startet auch alles, selbst wenn ich usb geräte drin habe
<dAnjou> albertoLTS: zum beispiel. allerdings musst du dann wieder was extra machen, um wieder was von USB zu booten
<dAnjou> hmm achso
<dAnjou> also hängt das vielleicht gar nich am bios
<dAnjou> dann is das ab jetzt zu hoch für mich und ich gebe ab
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: Dass vielleicht nur die Grafische Oberfläche nicht hochkommt wenn was am USB-Bus hängt? Was ist denn da alles per USB dran?
<Sysopa> Zu meinem Problem mit dem Mausrad/scrollen: falls es irgendwen interessiert: es liegt an USB-Maus + USB3.0 + chromium... an USB2.0 gehts problemlos!
<dAnjou> jokrebel, albertoLTS: ich hatte das problem aber auch mal, erinnere ich mich grad. immer, wenn ich mein android am USB hatte, blieb der einfach stecken irgendwo im bootvorgang. sobald ich es rausgezogen hatte, gings weiter.
<dAnjou> war jetz weiter kein problem, weils ja nur mein handy war. aber bei festplatten is das natürlich ätzend.
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: nur meine usb maus
<albertoLTS> wenn ich diese drin habe dann bekomme ich einen schwarzen bildschirm
<albertoLTS> dann passiert nichts und muss den lappi von hand ausschalten
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: Ohne Maus hochfahren und dann erst anstecken geht aber?
<albertoLTS> und nochmals: wenn ich acpi=off habe dann kann ich ruhig die maus drin haben :/
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: richtig
<koegs> albertoLTS: irgendwelche anderen Probleme mit "acpi=off"?
<albertoLTS> koegs: jo, mein powermanagment funxt dann nicht
<koegs> hm
<albertoLTS> komisch ist das mein kumpel archlinux hat und er das problem nicht hat, wir haben die selben laptops
<jokrebel> und die selbe Maus (incl. Chipsatz - ID bei lsusb)?
<albertoLTS> jo, die billige 2 euro maus aus saturn :)
<albertoLTS> aber ich habs auch mit anderen usb devices ausprobiert, also cam, headset und drucker
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: Auch dann bleibt der Schirm schwarz wenn statt der Maus ein anderes USB-Gerät steckt? Reagieren die LEDs für NUM CAPS usw. noch auf den entsprechenden Tastendruck? Oder blinken die LEDs gar?
<jokrebel> geht ein wechseln auf die Konsole (STRG+ALT+F2)? Die SysRQ-Tastenkombinationen auch schon durch um festzustellen ob da vielleicht nur die "Grafische" nicht korrekt läuft? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: allex blinkt, aber es geht nicht weiter, kann sogar nicht auf andere tty wechseln
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: Die LEDs blinken stetig?
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: jo
<albertoLTS> aber muss los, habe vorlesung, bis später :)
<albertoLTS> danke nochmals
<jokrebel> oh, das scheint dann wohl ne Kernelpanic zu sein. Kannst ja mal in den Bootoptionen spielen um die Meldungen zu sehn, vielleicht kann man da dann mehr draus lesen. Und ich würd auch mal mit ner LiveCD gegentesten. >>> Backup vorher nicht vergessen. 
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<nevchen> tach auch
<albertoLTS> hallo
<albertoLTS> ich bins nochmals
<nevchen> ^^
<albertoLTS> habe immer noch das problem das mein lappy nicht startet wenn ich ein usb gerät drin habe
<albertoLTS> es kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm und es geht nicht weiter sodass ich den lappy ausmachen muss
<stevieh> albertoLTS: egal welches USB gerät?
<albertoLTS> stevieh: ja, egal welches
<k1l_> albertoLTS: das klingt für mich eher nach einem hardware problem. 
<stevieh> albertoLTS: also auch kein storage?
<stevieh> z.b. ein WLAN stick?
<albertoLTS> das ding ist das alles funxt wenn ich acpi=off habe
<dAnjou> albertoLTS: sag noch dazu, dass es ohne 1A geht
<stevieh> albertoLTS: was ist denn das für ein Laptop?
<albertoLTS> jo, wobei wenn ich acpi=off habe dann funxt das energymanagement nicht
<albertoLTS> dell inspiron
<stevieh> albertoLTS: hmm... hört mal selten sowas.
<stevieh> und in den Foren steht nix?
<dadrc> acpi_osi=Linux probiert?
<albertoLTS> dadrc: nein habe ich nicht
<albertoLTS> okay, ich probiers mal aus dadrc, muss dann kurz rebooten
<jokrebel> oh, das scheint dann wohl ne Kernelpanic zu sein. Kannst ja mal in den Bootoptionen spielen um die Meldungen zu sehn, vielleicht kann man da dann mehr draus lesen. Und ich würd auch mal mit ner LiveCD gegentesten. >>> Backup vorher nicht vergessen. 
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: die liveCD startet auch nur wenn ich kein usb drin habe
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: soll ich acpi_osi=Linux ausprobieren oder kennst du eine andere lösung
<albertoLTS> bzw was macht acpi_osi=Linux?
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: Dann riecht das aber schon mächtig nach nem Hardwareproblem. Wie gesagt, den Boot etwas gesprächiger machen und dort die Meldungen sichten die zur (vermuteten da LEDs blinken) Kernelpanic führen.
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: Schaden kanns nicht
<dadrc> Teilt dem BIOS explizit mit, dass es die ACPI-Tabellen für Linux rausrücken soll.
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: nein ist es nicht 
<albertoLTS> gerade was gefunden
<albertoLTS> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification/+question/187477
<kubine> Title: Question #187477 : Questions : Ubuntu-Certification (at answers.launchpad.net)
<albertoLTS> genau das gleiche problem
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: hier lautet das fazit "acpi=off"
<albertoLTS> aber das kenn ich ja schon
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: was genau meinst Du mit "nein ist es nicht"? Und warum versuchst Du nicht mal den Bootsplash abzuschalten, damit Du die Meldungen siehst die dann (vielleicht) mit ner Kernelpanic enden? So ist das nur stochern im Nebel - Vermutungen - Schüsse ins Blaue…
<albertoLTS> okay, die fehlermeldung besorge ich
<albertoLTS> aber eine sache noch jokrebel 
<jokrebel> …schon zweimal wenn der acpi=off-Workaround ja nicht mal akzeptabel für Dich ist.
<albertoLTS> laut: http://people.canonical.com/~hwcert/precise-testing/precise_final.html
<kubine> Title: Hardware Certification Test Report for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (at people.canonical.com)
<albertoLTS> Dell Inspiron 17R (N7110)201101-6957 Fri 27 Apr 2012 20:23:29 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (20120425) 96 5 33 134 Complete - Fail
<albertoLTS> die betonung liegt bei "Complete - Fail"
<albertoLTS> bis gleich
<albertoLTS> so da bin ich wieder :)
<albertoLTS> also habe den splash disablet aber wieder schwarzer bildschirm
<albertoLTS> nichts kam, kein kernel panic oder so
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: in sachen "acpi=off" :
<albertoLTS> This way you can rebooting Ubuntu with USB devices connected BUT this method is forbidden when you want to use Bumblebee
<albertoLTS> ich möchte aber optimus nutzen, damit ich auch zocken kann :)
<beaver74> albertoLTS, dann könnte in den /var/log/*.1 Dateien etwas stehen
<albertoLTS> beaver74: welche datei möchteste du gepastet haben?
<albertoLTS> also auf google finde ich nur negatives in sachen ubuntu und mein lappi
<albertoLTS> und keiner hat eine lösung bzw empfehlen mir eine andere distri :(
<beaver74> albertoLTS, schau dir dort im Verzeichnis bitte mal dir Zeitstempel an.. /var/log/kern.log.1 könnte passen
<k1l_> wenn es andere distris können sollten die auch sagen können was sie denn anders machen
<k1l_> nur weil der name anders ist klappt ja nicht alles mit zauberkräften
<albertoLTS> ich glaube aufgrund latest kernel
<albertoLTS> beaver74: gibt es ein pastebin ohne limits?
<beaver74> albertoLTS, kann ich dir nicht sagen :) ist der Inhalt so groß?
<beaver74> albertoLTS, hast du nicht innerhalb der kern.log.1 Zeitstempel an denen du dich orientieren könntest?
<albertoLTS> jo, hab hier einviertel bzw von einem tag:
<albertoLTS> http://pastebin.com/KrjKdeiz
<kubine> Title: kern.log.1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<beaver74> albertoLTS, da sollten Informationen vom letzten boot(versuch) gespeichert sein, die sind vom 12.01 .. schau da die passenden zu finden
<albertoLTS> beaver74: hast du ganz nach untern gescrollt?
<albertoLTS> sorry
<albertoLTS> mein fehler
<albertoLTS> einen moment bitte
<albertoLTS> die aktuellen daten waren in kern.log und nicht in kernlog.1 :)
<albertoLTS> http://pastebin.com/Y7JGAyzw
<kubine> Title: kern.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Kuschelwolle> Herzlich Willkommen in der Freiheit! Kein Kick Kein Ban nur Fun! lg Lukas #ubuntu-de-offtopiic
<albertoLTS> beaver74: eine idee?:(
<beaver74> albertoLTS, ich würde die Kiste jetzt nochmal neu booten und vorher genau auf die Systemzeit achten. Und dann schauen dass man auch genau die Ausgaben von dem fehlgeschlagenem Bootversuch erwischt.. so wissen wir nicht ob dein Rechner sich nach knapp 29s aufgehangen hat, oder ob es ein kompletter Start ist
<beaver74> zumindest ist es mir gerade nicht klar
<albertoLTS> okay, also nochmals buten, mit usb damit er sich aufhängt und dann die kern.logs untersuchen mit der aktuellen zeit 
<albertoLTS> dann bis später :)
<beaver74> jau, cu
<albertoLTS> so da bin ich wieder und habe endlich eine fehlermeldung bekommen
<albertoLTS> bzw ein kernel panic
<dadrc> Ab in 'nen Pastebin damit.
<albertoLTS> drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info  ERRO MUX INFO call failed
<albertoLTS> das ist der fehler
<albertoLTS> ab da blinkt nichts mehr und es geht nicht mehr weiter
<beaver74> albertoLTS, ist das jetzt ein Auszug aus der Logdatei oder bekamst du die Meldung diesmal direkt beim Booten?
<albertoLTS> bekomme die fehlermeldung beim booten
<albertoLTS> und habe meinen lappi um genau 17:39 und 51 sekunden rebootet und in der kern.log steht:
<albertoLTS> Jan 16 17:40:01 ubuntuLTS kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<albertoLTS> das ist die einzige zeit 17:40 uhr
<beaver74> albertoLTS, das steht in genau welcher Datei unter /var/log/ ?
<albertoLTS> beaver74: kern.log
<albertoLTS> beaver74: das ist ein bekanntes problem für meinen laptop und google findet auch keine lösung bis auf diese:
<albertoLTS> Thanks for the feedback. Here is a simple solution. Remove all USB's or any thing plus into the PC ports, Install, and make sure you boot without, and that should help. You can re-plug, after you are at the desktop, and the operating system will recognize the USB.
<dadrc> albertoLTS, hat dein Dell eigentlich Optimus?
<albertoLTS> dadrc: ja hatta :)
<dadrc> Hast du mal probiert, die nvidia-Karte im BIOS komplett zu deaktivieren?
<dadrc> Im Fedora-Bugtracker behaupten ein paar, das würde das Problem lösen
<beaver74> albertoLTS, in /var/log/kern.log wirst du die Informationen von dem Fehlschlag nicht finden, da die Datei beim nächsten Boot überschrieben wurde.. du musst IMHO schon in kern.log.1 schauen
<albertoLTS> dadrc: wenn ich die nvidia karte im bios deaktiviere kann ich nicht mehr zocken :(
<dadrc> albertoLTS, muss ja nicht dauerhaft sein, sollte aber helfen, den Fehler noch weiter einzugrenzen
<albertoLTS> beaver74: der lezte eintrag von kern.log.1 ist:
<albertoLTS> Jan 13 02:51:25 ubuntuLTS kernel .....
<dadrc> Um genau zu sein, schlägt hier jemand ein paar Lösungen vor: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=846382#c1
<kubine> Title: Bug 846382 [Sandybridge] drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info: *error* mux info call failed (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<beaver74> albertoLTS, in der gesamten Datei ist nichts von dem passendem Zeitraum zu finden?
<beaver74> zu
<albertoLTS> doch, aber nur eine zeile
<albertoLTS> mehr nicht
<albertoLTS> dadrc: add acpi=off to file /boot/grub/grub.conf and it works well, but I don't know why.
<albertoLTS> The "acpi=off" workaround mentioned above also let me boot successfully, but without acpi battery monitor, power management, etc doesn't work correctly and that's unacceptable on a laptop.
<albertoLTS> plus: optimus funxt dann auch nicht
<dadrc> Der Typ schlägt auch noch acpi=noirq, drm.debug=0x04 und das Drücken vom Powerknopf beim schwarzen Screen vor...
<albertoLTS> die option kenne ich
<albertoLTS> habe sogar acpi=ht ausprobiert
<albertoLTS> ich reboote nochmals und probier mal was anders aus :/
<hannes_> hallo, habe eben ausversehen einen eigenen channel im irc eröffnet mit dem name ubuntu-gamin würde ihn aber gerne wieder löschen !?
<dadrc> Wenn du ihn nicht registriert hast, kannst du einfach wieder rausgehen und er verschwindet von alleine.
<hannes_> ah ok danke dadrc
<hannes_> habe noch ein problem, wie kann ich in ufw mit gufw einen port für nexuiz freigeben ?
<hannes_> nexuiz, steht als programm nicht in der liste !
<albertoLTS> acpi=noirq funxt nicht, dachte das es nach meinem upgrade funxt 
<albertoLTS> hat einer von euch eine idee oder kann ich das vergessen?
<albertoLTS> ich weiss das acpi=noirq dafür sorgt das keine geräter vom pci erkannt werden
<albertoLTS> ich habe noch eine idee, wenn das nicht geht gebe ich das auf
<albertoLTS> so da bin ich wieder
<albertoLTS> acpi=noirq geht garnicht :/
<albertoLTS> nur off funxt
<albertoLTS> hat einer von euch noch eine idee oder muss man mit diesem problem leben bis ein kernel upgrade kommt?
<dadrc> Könntest noch mal gucken, ob es mit dem neusten Mainline-Kernel auch passiert
<dadrc> Gibts fertig gepackt, dürfte kein zu großer Aufwand sein
<albertoLTS> dadrc: hast du einen link mit tut?
<dadrc> albertoLTS, Pakete passend zu deiner Architektur hier runterladen: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Mit dpkg (oder sonstwie) installieren, neustarten, in Grub auswählen
<dadrc> Da  du ja anscheinend Probleme mit dem DRM-Modul hast, könnte auch http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current/ interessant sein
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<hrnz> Hi
<albertoLTS> neuster kernel installiert, mal gucken :)
<albertoLTS> dadrc: habe den latest kernel drauf (3.8)
<dadrc> und?
<albertoLTS> bootet schneller aber auch nur mit acpi=off funxt alles ohne probleme :(
<ring0> was soll denn funxen sein?
<dadrc> Schade, war den Versuch wert.
<albertoLTS> funxen = funktionieren
<ring0> dann schreib das doch
<albertoLTS> ring0: nö, ich schreib ja auch lol :)
<albertoLTS> dadrc: danke nochmals für den tip mit dem kernel, finde ich immer wieder gut wenn man den latest drauf hat
<albertoLTS> aber sonst hast du keine idee?
<dadrc> Naja, dem fehlen halt die Ubuntu-Patches, aber zum Testen ist es ganz nett.
<dadrc> Ne, spontan nicht. Eventuell mal die Bugreports von vorhin im Auge behalten, vielleicht findet ja da jemand einen Lösung.
<albertoLTS> die sind doch dabei bzw kann man ja selber patchen
<albertoLTS> hmm, ich sollte einen eigenen bugreport schreiben, aber wie es aussieht ist das kein ubuntu problem
<albertoLTS> das ist ein linux problem
<dadrc> Macht ja erstmal nichts
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: LTS und "neuestes" passt nicht wirklich zusammen.
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: jo, kann ich ja löschen bzw zu den anderen schalten 
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: hast du vielleicht eine idee zu meinem problem
<albertoLTS> sonst weiss ich auch nicht weiter :/
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: Meine Ideen hab ich bereits kundgetan …ooO( außer vielleicht benutz ne ältere, bewährte Maschine *duck* )
<albertoLTS> jokrebel: wir können ja tauschen :)
<albertoLTS> was glaubst du wie lange es brauchen wird, bis man das problem lösen wird?
<ring0> bis das problem gelöst ist, ganz einfach
<beaver74> albertoLTS, hattest du denn mal die 12.10 versucht, oder ist das keine Option?
<albertoLTS> 12.10 habe ich nicht versucht
<albertoLTS> aber wie es aussieht haben sogar die arch leute das problem
<albertoLTS> und bei denen ist doch alles bleeding edge
<albertoLTS> von daher glaube ich nicht das 12.10 was anderes bringt bzw ich habe sogar latest kernel :/
<albertoLTS> p.s.: auch die fedora leute haben das gleiche problem
<jokrebel> albertoLTS: Bin dabei; hoffe Du bereust es nicht, mit nem abgetakelten Fujitsu/Siemens Amilo mit AMD Sempron getauscht zu haben </ENDE - offtopic>
<albertoLTS> lol ^^
<albertoLTS> kennt einer von euch steam paket das auch funktioniert?
<B111> hi
<RedNifre> Hey hey
<B111> Ich installiere gerade Ubuntu mit Alternate ISO von USB aus. Will es verschl?sseln jedoch wurde der USB als unsichere SWAP Partition erkannt
<B111> Mit Swapoff soll ich es l?sen, allerdings habe ich im Menu nun geschaut, aber finde keine Option f?r Swapoff
<RedNifre> Wollte gerade Teamspeak aus dem Softwarecenter installieren. Wenn ich danach suche erscheint es als einziges Suchergebnis, aber wenn ich auf "Mehr Informationen" klicke kommt "nicht gefunden". Was ist da los?
<k1l> B111: swapoff ist eine terminal programm
<B111> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/26/04/alternate8.png
<B111> wie wechsel ich von dort zum terminal?
<B111> oder wie funktioniert es?
<RedNifre> Naja, installiere es jetzt über die Kommandozeile, whatever.
<k1l> B111: mit strg+alt+f1 oder eine andere f taste in eine konsole wechseln. zurück kommste dann wieder mit der kombo
<drahti> hallo zusammen
<B111> oha
<B111> habe strg+alt+f2
<drahti> instabiler xserver im zusammenhang mit nvidia grafik
<drahti> hat davon schon jemand gehört?
<B111> ist es m?glich kurz den usb stick als swapoff zu markieren und dann mit der installtion weiter zu machen?
<albertoLTS> so jungs, ich geh nach hause
<albertoLTS> danke an alle die mir geholfen haben
<drahti> nvdia 3xx = freze mit restart dm: nouveau = grafikfehler: nvidia 173 will ich austesten apt will es aber nicht installieren
<drahti> hat hier jemand eine idee?
<k1l> B111: du kannst mit swapoff einzelne oder alle swaps ausstellen
<k1l> man swapoff    #das gibt dir die genaue benutzung an
 * drahti an steinzeitlichen 640x480...
<ring0> drahti, ohne konkrete fehlermeldungen wird dir keiner helfen können
<drahti> fehlermeldung... tja... es tritt sowohl bei ubuntu 12.10 als auch bei mint 14 auf...
<B111> ok da steht swapoff [-a] [device] , der usb ist nr.5 also swapoff [-a] [5]?
<ring0> drahti, mint interessiert hier keinen
<drahti> bringt es was die debug pakete zu installieren...?
<drahti> okok mint interessiert hier keinen wo ist das besser aufgehoben?
<k1l> B111: device meint das /dev/sdXY   also /dev/sda5 z.b.das musst du vorher nachgucken wo die swap partition genau liegt
<ring0> !mint > drahti 
<kubine> drahti: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<drahti> hmm...
<k1l> drahti: wenn es unter ubuntu ein problem ist dann besorg mal das xorg.log und das dmesg.log von dem speziellen boot vorgang. da sollte sich was finden lassen
<drahti> moment...
<k1l> bei mint sachen muss sich der mint support kümmern. die haben andere desktops und eine sehr andere politik bei den treibern
<drahti> nun ja... eigentlich hab ich ja beides auf der maschine hier...
<drahti> und beides verhält sich identisch...
<beaver74> B111, warum liegt die SWAP denn auf deinem USB-Laufwerk und nicht auf der Zielplatte?
<drahti> also kann das mit der xorg treiberpolitik nicht so weit sein - denke ich mal so
<drahti> benutze übrigens einen recht minimalistischen "fenstermanager"
<ring0> drahti, boote doch mal ubuntu und pack die von k1l erwähnten logs in einen paste-service
<B111> kp da war ich nicht dran ich habe die hd bislang nur in zwei teilen gesplittet einmal logisch boot 250mb und den rest wollte ich verschl?sseln aber dann kam was mit swap 
<drahti> momentchen mal...
<B111> also nr. 6 ist bei mir boot logisch 250mb .... nr. 7 logisch60gb ssd und dabei steht crypto nicht aktiv... usb stick nr.5  4gb swap
<beaver74> B111, dann erstelle noch eine weitere Partition, und verwende die als SWAP
<beaver74> B111, also auf dem SSD :)
<B111> und den usb stick? der bleibt ja swap
<beaver74> löschen
<beaver74> B111, der Installer wird die auf deinem Stick eingerichtet haben weil du keine angegeben hattest
<B111> davon installiere ich doch aber ich kann die daten r?ber kopieren?
<beaver74> B111, du sollst nur die SWAP auf dem Stick ausbinden, eine neue auf der SSD anlegen und diese verwenden lassen
<beaver74> B111, du willst doch nicht den Stick immer im Rechner lassen damit dein Ubuntu seine SWAP findet, oder doch?
<B111> nicht wirklich, muss aber grad bei wiki ebend lesen was swap ist 
<lam0r> Wie gross sollte swap auf ssd sein?
<k1l> lam0r: die frage ist ob man swap auf eine ssd haben will oder überhaupt braucht
<lam0r> Braucht man?
<k1l> ja wofür brauchst du swap?
<k1l> sprich: eigentlich braucht man swap nur noch für den suspend to disk. und weil auf einer SSD die schreibzyklen begrenzt sind will man die nicht damit "kaputt schreiben".
<ppq> vom schreibaufwand her ist das bei aktuellen SSDs gar kein problem. wenn man genug platz für eine angemessen große swap-partition (größe des ram plus n kleiner schluck) hat, spricht nichts dagegen s2disk zu nutzen
<ppq> hochfahren ist zwar genau so schnell wie aufwachen aus s2disk, aber man kriegt ja auch seine session wieder
<B111> wenn ich keine Swap brauche bei einer SSD, mache ich es auch nicht, dann muss ich nur noch zu sehen, dass der USB-Stick wovon ich installiere, nicht mehr als Swap markiert wird
<beaver74> B111 möchte sein gesamtes System verschlüsseln, und laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln kann er dazu die Alternate-ISO nicht verwenden.. würde Ihm das bitte nochmal jemand bestätigen oder mich korrigieren? :)
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> wobei.. es soll auch mit der Alternate funktionieren, lese ich gerade
<beaver74> B111, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> joa, tut es
<ppq> wobei man bedenken sollte, dass es keine alternate cd mehr gibt bei aktuellen versionen
<B111> ich habe mir die doch grad runtergeladen
<B111> 12.0.4.1
<B111> 64bit
<ppq> ja, bei 12.04 gibts die noch. nevermind :)
<B111> ganz erhlich ich kenne mich nicht mit linux aus, merke ich grad wieder selbst, k1l hat ja gesgat gehabt, ich soll swap -a device machen damit der usb stick , der als swap drin ist
<B111> nicht weiter st?rt
<B111> jetzt habe ich im terminal swapoff -a eingeben aber ist nichts passiert
<B111> kp warum der usb stick wovon ich installiere als SWAP drin ist ... das macht die installation automatisch auch wenn ich manuell die partitionierung vornehmen will
<B111> vondaher will ich den usb auf off setzen und die ssd ohne swap installieren
<B111> wenns so geht
<drahti> hallo ... also ... das problem ist in einem logfile gefangengenommen worden...
<ppq> B111: es ist normal, dass man keine ausgabe kriegt, wenn ein befehl erfolgreich ausgeführt wurde
<k1l> B111: irgendwie macht das alles gar keinen sinn, was du da sagst. ich frage mich immernoch warum swap auf dem usbstick liegen sollte. und warum das die installation aufhalten sllte
<drahti> http://pastebin.com/RBsjALs4 
<kubine> Title: logfile - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<beaver74> fragt sich auch warum der komplette 4GB Stick von B111 mit einer SWAP vom Installer belegt wird, wobei die Installationsdaten da doch auch liegen und damit überschrieben würden
<drahti> so das währe mal die xorg log... mit etwas auffälligem backtrack
<drahti> hoffe ihr habt eine idee
<B111> 1) Alternate ISO auf USB 2) Installation mit USB gestartet 3) Manuelle Partitionierung ausgew?hlt 4) USB-Stick wird als Swap angezeigt 5) Boot Partition erstellt 6) Freierspreicher verschl?sselt doch dann kam Fehler mit swapoff
<drahti> gibts eine möglichkeit xserver via vesa auf der nativen auflösung zu betreiben?
<B111> 7) Verschl?sslung abgebrochen 8) Versuch im Terminal die Swap mit swapoff zu belegen
<B111> 9) hier im chan 
<B111> :D
<drahti> hmm... wird wohl nix mehr mit nvidiagrafik auf meinem schleppi... na egal...
<beaver74> B111, wie wird der Stick denn bezeichnet? /dev/sdX .. und wie heißt die automatisch erstellte SWAP Partition auf dem, /dev/sdXY ?
<darkfire> Hallo basti
<B111> hab das problem gel?st
<B111> :)
<natoka> hi
<darkfire> guten Abend
<darkfire> hallo natoka
<natoka> ich versuche dovecot mit dovecot-antispam und pipe backend zum laufen zu bekommen, nur scheint das imap plugin nicht zu reagieren, wenn ich mal in einen imap folder verschiebe, der als spam folder konfiguriert ist
<natoka> s/mal/mail
<natoka> anfangs hatte ich dovecot-antispam noch mit dspam-exec backend probiert, nur damit stirbt mir dann dovecot (master) immer kurz nach dem imap login
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<darkfire> Das Dschungelcamp beginnt
<van_zan> Einen schönen guten Abend! Ich hab ne Frage und zwar ,kennt sich wer mit HTML und CSS aus?
<k1l> van_zan: das riecht nicht gerade nach einer ubuntu frage
<van_zan> Ich weiß aber ich wusste jetzt nicht wo ich am besten auf welchen Server gehe bzw. in welchen Channel.
<k1l> !alis > van_zan 
<kubine> van_zan: alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<van_zan> Ah okay und mit diesem Bot kann ich dann den Servern nach gewissen Channels absuchen? 
<ppq> alternativ über http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<kubine> Title: IRC Search - Chat Rooms - irc.netsplit.de (at irc.netsplit.de)
<van_zan> und das funktioniert auch mit Irssi? 
<ppq> das funktioniert vor allem mit einem browser
<ppq> aber alis auch mit irssi, klar
<van_zan> Gut danke euch.
<van_zan> Habs auch schon ausprobiert und das ergebniss war mit Ubuntu als stichwort das hier: !alis: No such nick/channel
<van_zan> *Suchwort
<ppq> van_zan: wenn es ein kleineres anliegen ist, kannst du es aber auch gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic versuchen
<ppq> van_zan: ja, das ausrufezeichen gehört auch nicht dazu
<van_zan> Achso
<van_zan> Ja ist auch eig nen kleineres anliegen.
<van_zan> Habs jetzt ohne Ausrufezeichen gemacht und da passiert nichts, mach ich was falsch oder wie gebe ich das am besten den befehl in Irssi ein?
<ppq> van_zan: so wie kubine vorgeschlagen hat.
<ppq> /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<van_zan> Oh man ich doof habs "list" vergessen.
<van_zan> So hat Funktioniert, danke nochmal.
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-17
<Satorisanja> Guten Morgen
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> wie bekomme ich raus in welche dateien von einer partition gerade über nfs geschrieben werden? lsof /dir zeigt das, leider, nicht an
<stevieh> Nalkem: d.h. du kannst es nicht unmounten, weil noch wer draufschreibt?
<Nalkem> stevieh, eher: das ganze system lahmt immer wieder ein paar sekunden weil soviel draufgeschrieben wird ....
<stevieh> Nalkem: evtl. den Debuglevel des NFS Server erhöhen?
<Nalkem> stevieh, und da frag ich mich warum. nfsd teilweise eine load avaerage von 5 erzeugt. waere ggf etwas
<stevieh> Auf client Seite wird das schwer gehen, da was zu debuggen...
<p1tty76> guten mogen, habe ein ein Problem mit aptitude. Geht um das Paket php5-sqlight. Welcher Ausgabe von den beiden soll ich glauben. Laut meinem Apache2 läuft das sqlight nicht. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412882/
<kubine> Title: aptitude › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<p1tty76> Nachtrag nicht sqlight sonder sqlite
<geser> was sagt "dpkg -l php5-sqlite"?
<dadrc> Wasn das für ein komischer Server, mit 'nem 3.0er Kernel?
<geser> dadrc: könnte ein oneiric sein, wo man die (Kernel-)Updates noch nicht eingespielt hat
<dadrc> Keine gute Policy für 'nen Webserver
<dadrc> Naja.
<nevchen> tach auch
<dadrc> hu
<SlowMoe> Nickserv
<ben1u> Was bedeutet das konkret? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412887/
<kubine> Title: compiz bug running in a heap debugging.. › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> muss ich den Befehl "env..." im Terminal ausführen oder woanders?
<dadrc> Terminal
<ben1u> okay habe ich gemacht und dann bekomme ich ein neues Apport Crash Report.
<dadrc> tjo
<dadrc> Was damit weiter passieren soll, steht da nicht. Musst du wohl mal da fragen, wo du das herhast
<ben1u> Soll ich dann ein neues Report mit einer neuen Bugnummer erstellen auf launchpad und den Link dann zur alten Bugnummer verlinken?
<ben1u> der Canonical Entwickler Daniel van Vugt schrieb mir das im Kommentar eines compiz Bugs.
<ben1u> aber soll ich dann nen neuen Report erstellen?
<dadrc> Nö, besser an den alten anhängen
<ben1u> wie geht das?
<ben1u> apport-collect geht ja nicht
<dadrc> In /var/log/apport.log sollte stehen, wo die Informationen von dem Crash gespeichert wurden
<dadrc> Dann einfach über das Webinterface von Launchpad anhängen
<ben1u> also die ganze /var/crash/_usr_bin_compiz.1000.crash dann anhängen?
<dadrc> Würd ich behaupten
<dadrc> Ansonsten halt mal den Typen fragen, was er genau braucht.
<ben1u> naja ich hänge es mal an und dann mal sehen was er schreibt
<fjodor> hi, wenn ich ethernet und wlan habe, worüber schickt dann ubuntu den traffic ins internet?
<pce> das kommt auf dein standart gatway an
<fjodor> und das wird wo eingestellt?
<koegs> im network-manager oder per dhcp
<dAnjou> pce: *standard
<fjodor> btw. ich weiß, dass es linux router gibt die zwei internetanschlüsse dynamisch nutzen können um die maximal bandbreite zu nutzen. geht das auch auf nem laptop? für windows gibt es nämlich jetzt extra son tool, da werd ich ganz neidisch
<fjodor> oder wie heißt das?
<fjodor> damit ich googlen kann
<koegs> fjodor: multi-channel, loadbalancing, etc.
<LetoThe2nd> port trunking, im prinzip. aber ich vermute mal, dass das windowsding primär snakeoil ist, denn wenn die gegenstelle das nicht kann ists witzlos.
<koegs> aber da würd ich mir lieber nen router davorstellen, der das von haus aus kann
<Loetmichel> LetoThe2nd: na ja, man kann schon jeder verbindung einen adernen gateway zuweisen
<Loetmichel> aber dazu müssteda das tool hellseshen können welcher download nu grade der größere ist und den der schnelleren strippe geben
<LetoThe2nd> Loetmichel: und an welcher stelle ist das dann dynamisch?
<Loetmichel> mit verbindung meinte ich jetzt ljede andfrage nach draussen. also jedes gif, jedes html von webserver einezeln zum beispiel
<fjodor> LetoThe2nd: ne kein snakeoil
<fjodor> http://lifehacker.com/5976620/connectify-dispatch-merges-your-available-internet-connections-into-one-fat-super+fast-pipe
<kubine> Title: Connectify Dispatch Merges Your Available Internet Connections into One Fat, Super-Fast Pipe (at lifehacker.com)
<Loetmichel> dann brauchts im prinzip keine gegenstelle die die Connects weider zusammensetzt, weil jeder connect über eine leitung läuft
<dadrc> Ich sag mal so, wenn du Gigabit-Ethernet hast, haut's das gammelige WLAN auch nicht mehr raus.
<Loetmichel> nur halt parallelisiert
<LetoThe2nd> Loetmichel: supi, und wenn ich dooferweise jetzt genau einen dicken transfer oder tunnel habe bringts gar nix.
<LetoThe2nd> voll dynamisch, ey.
<Loetmichel> genau, dann bringts nix
<Loetmichel> aber so sind diese tools üblicherweise gestrickt
<LetoThe2nd> dann ists snakeoil. fertig.
<Loetmichel> DAMIT sie ohne gegenstellensupport auskommen
<Loetmichel> LetoThe2nd: KANN das sein daß du ein wenig engstirnig bist? "was ich nicht gebrtauchen kann KANN nix taugen" ?
<Loetmichel> aber das wird langsam ein bissi offtopic
<fjodor> :D lol
<LetoThe2nd> Loetmichel: überhaupt nicht. aber ne lösung die nur auf gut glück bei manchen use cases funktioniert interessiert mich nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> entweder es funktioniert, oder eben nicht. und "ein bisschen" zählt binär als "nicht"
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, wird ot. bin schon ruhig.
<e-i-k-e> moin
<e-i-k-e> kann es sein, dass es für mount keine option gibt das LW read only einzubinden? bin vllt. auch zu dumm zum googeln
<LetoThe2nd> äh, -o ro?
<LetoThe2nd> gehts noch trivialer?
<e-i-k-e> okay, habe auf der manpage nur nach readonly und nicht nach read-only gesucht -.-
<e-i-k-e> sorry und danke dir!
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<e-i-k-e> (hätte mich auch sehr irritiert wenn es die option nicht gäbe ^^)
<moritz_89> Hallo, Ich werde gerade bei der Aktualisierung gefragt, wo ich GRUB installieren möchte. Angeboten wir mir die Linuxpartition und die beinhaltende Festplatte als Ganze (Auf der Platte sind insgesamt 2 Partitionen). Was soll ich tun?
<dadrc> normalerweise nimmt man den mbr.
<moritz_89> und der sitzt auf der Platte als Ganze oder?
<dadrc> ja
<moritz_89> ok thx. Falls es schief geht gibts ja live-cds xD
<moritz_89> nimmt er garnicht an wenn ich den haken da setze. Ich klicke auf weiter, dann könnte ich anklicken grub garnicht zu installieren und dann klick ich auf VOR und lande wieder bei der Auswahl
<dadrc> Mach mal 'nen Screenshot, bitte.
<moritz_89> http://www.imagenetz.de/f7c3ea071/GRUB.png.html
<kubine> Title: ImageNetz.de - We host everything! (at www.imagenetz.de)
<dadrc> moritz_89, und wenn du da auf Vor klickst, passiert nichts weiter?
<moritz_89> dadrc: doch, http://www.imagenetz.de/f9b8e3cf1/GRUB2.png.html
<kubine> Title: ImageNetz.de - We host everything! (at www.imagenetz.de)
<dadrc> Und wenn du da wieder auf Vor klickst, landest du wieder beim Dialog von vorher?
<moritz_89> dadrc: Und wenn ich da wieder auf weiter drücke, komm ich wieder zum ersten Screenshot.
<dadrc> moritz_89, dann würd ich sagen, installier grub erstmal nicht, damit du da rauskommst und mach das im nachhinein im terminal
<moritz_89> dadrc: ok kannst du mir dafür kurz den befehl ausgeben, dann muss ich nciht suchen :-P
<dadrc> grub-install :)
<dadrc> obwohl, eventuell erstmal mit `sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc` probieren
<moritz_89> xD war ja leicht- so neuer Fehler -.- : http://www.imagenetz.de/ff0184417/Fail.png.html
<kubine> Title: ImageNetz.de - We host everything! (at www.imagenetz.de)
<dadrc> Mach zu, den ganzen Kram, und pack mal bitte die Ausgabe von `sudo apt-get update` und `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` in einen pastebin
<dadrc> Da kriegen wir dann ordentliche Fehlermeldungen
<moritz_89> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/1Pvsyskz
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> moritz_89, was ist das für eine Ubuntuversion?
<moritz_89> Precise
<dadrc> Dann hast du seltsame PPAs drin.
<moritz_89> Uff?
<dadrc> `ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/`, bitte.
<moritz_89> google earth und nilarimogard oder brauchst dus genauer
<dadrc> ohje, webupd8
<dadrc> Aber gut, von mir aus.
<moritz_89> ne wieso hilf mir ich bin ahnungslos
<bunyip> moritz_89: aptitude update && aptitude upgrade läuft auch nicht im terminal durch?
<dadrc> bunyip, wenn apt-get nicht geht, wird auch aptitude nicht laufen
<dadrc> moritz_89, die Leute von webupd8 haben haufenweise Pakete in ihrem PPA, da weiß man nicht immer, was man alles aktualisiert, wenn man das PPA aktiviert
<moritz_89> dadrc: na warum hab ich das überhaupt drinne? Ich habe echt keine Ahnung bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur installiert, was mir vom USC angeboten wird. Mal abgesehen von TeamViewer und Google Earth, wobei ich GE wieder runtergeschmissen habe.
<dadrc> moritz_89, äh, keine Ahnung, wie oder wann du das da reingepackt hast
<moritz_89> Soll ichs mal lieber raushauen?
<dadrc> Lass erstmal, da stimmt noch was anderes nicht
<bunyip> dadrc: das sage nicht, bei mir wurde schon hin und wieder ein pakerl von aptitude upgedatet, was von apt-get garnicht berücksichtigt wurde. Bei mir lief es jedenfalls im terminal durch, allerdings xubuntu ohne ppa.
<dadrc> Schritt für Schritt.
<moritz_89> kk dann mal los
<bunyip> das mit diesem gui-muell kann ich auch bestätigen, geht nur mit überspringen weiter
<dadrc> moritz_89, ich such gerade.
<bunyip> ich habe auch einfach manuell update-grub  &&  grub-install  /dev/sda ausgeführt und die sache war erledigt
<dadrc> moritz_89, guck mal bitte nach, ob du flgrx oder flgrx-updates installiert hast
<moritz_89> dadrc gibts ne möglichkeit das ohne ausprobieren zu prüfen?
<dadrc> apt-cache policy flgrx
<dadrc> bzw 
<dadrc> apt-cache policy flgrx-updates
<moritz_89> konnte nicht gefunden werden
<dadrc> ups, heißt fglrx
<dadrc> blödes paket.
<moritz_89> fglrx is wohl drauf da kommt installiert:
<moritz_89> aber fglrx-update nicht
<moritz_89> dadrc: was soll ich machen?
<apricot1>  bin etwas unsicher bei den Rechten in Apache DocumentRoot für Joomla Ubuntuusers.de sagt bei Apache2 KEINE Rechte für www-data (Sicherheitslücke!) ubuntusers.de sagt bei Joomla: chown www-data:www-data !?
<dAnjou> apricot1: und jetzt drück dich mal bitte nochmal verständlich aus .. mit satzzeichen und so
<apricot1> dAnjou, ubuntuusers.de/apache sagt keine Rechte für )DocumentRoot) /var/www  (Sicherheitslüscke!) aber  ubuntuusers.de/joomla sagt chown www-data:www-data
<dAnjou> apricot1: apache läuft als nutzer www-data
<dAnjou> d.h. dass auch joomla in der naivsten installation als www-data läuft
<dAnjou> und joomla will schreibrechte in ein paar seiner ordner
<apricot1> ich habs noch mal gepastet: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412897/
<kubine> Title: apricot1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> also geht das schon so in ordnung
<apricot1> und warum steht bei ubuntuusers.de/Apache: Es sollte nicht die „www-data“ Gruppe genutzt werden
<dAnjou> ja, das muss so
<apricot1> also bohr ich mit: sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www/joomla  KEIN Loch in den 
<apricot1> server
<dAnjou> as gilt nur für nutzer, die nicht-admins sind
<dAnjou> *das
<dAnjou> nicht für web-anwendungen
<dAnjou> nö
<apricot1> ok - danke :)
<dAnjou> das war die kurze antwort
<dAnjou> die lange is: führ jede web-anwendung als jeweils eigenen nutzer aus
<apricot1> unter dem Namen der web-anwendung
<moritz_89> mal ne frage, wenn ich bei windoof viel installiert hab, wirds imer lahmer- wie sieht das bei ubuntu aus wenn viele pakete drauf sind?
<k1l> moritz_89: das ist egal, solange die nicht beim booten direkt mitstarten
<predator> dadrc: meine beiden Monitore laufen jetzt ganz normal. :) Lösung des Übels: auf Xubuntu 12.10 aktualisiert und kein nvidia-Treiber installiert. :D 
<moritz_89> k1l: gibts da ne autostartliste?
<predator> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit externen Grafikkarten? Ich habe einen VGA-Adapter (über USB angeschlossen). An meinem Notebook hängt am HDMI ein Monitor und über den USB-Adapter will ich noch einen weiteren anschließen. Da meine Grafikkarte drei Komponenten (Laptopscreen inkl.) nicht verkraftet, habe ich den Laptop-eigenen VGA unberührt gelassen und nun die externe GraKa dran. Allerdings findet xrandr den Monitor nicht und spuckt "xr
<predator> andr: cannot find crtc for output VGA-1" aus. 
<drahti> hallo
<moritz_89> ich glaub ich hab komplexe. zu lange Windoof geused
<moritz_89> Ich hab die ganze zeit den Drang zum deinstallieren irgendwelcher pakete
<k1l> moritz_89: ja es gibt eine autostart liste
<k1l> !autostart > moritz_89 
<kubine> moritz_89: Informationen zu Autostart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<k1l> aber programm die nicht laufen sondern nur installiert sind kosten nichts ausser plattenplatz. wenn man davon genug hat ists also egal
<moritz_89> k1l: thx . also muss ich nurnoch meine komplexe loswerden xD
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412907/
<kubine> Title: wlan hp pavilion dv9000 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<disharmonic> hi
<azrael_> guten abend, wenn ich erfolgreich windows und ubuntu in einem dualboot system vereinigt habe kann ich dann gefahrlos jede andere linux distribution installieren ohne etwas zu zerstören?
<sdx23> azrael_: nur, wenn du damit keinen Bootloader installierst, bzw. den aktuellen überschreibst.
<azrael_> muss ich dann bei der installation etwas anders machen?
<sdx23> Den Bootloader nicht installieren. Und im Ubuntu Bootloader dafür sorgen, dass er andere OSe neu erkennt.
<sdx23> !grub2 >azrael_
<kubine> azrael_: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<azrael_> ok ich fertige also vorher ein backup an x)
<azrael_> danke für die info
<sdx23> Das sollte man sowieso immer tun.
<lphooge> Moin, ich hab hier eine Bluetooth-Tastatur die mit Ubuntu nicht so will wie ich.. und zwar bekomme ich sie verbunden, aber nachdem sie im Schlafzustand war klappt das wiederverbinden nicht. Im syslog steht dann so etwas wie "bluetoothd[627]: Encryption failed: Connection timed out(0x8)"
<lphooge> Das wiederholt sich dann, und meist klappt es dann nach 5-20 minuten plötzlich wieder... aber ist so natürlich nicht nutzbar. Jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> lphooge: Suspend (der alle möglichen von Problemen beinhalten kann) nicht nutzen? …ist zumindest meine Option, weil sooo wicht kann Schlafzustand oder Ruhemodus oder wie auch immer gar nicht sein. Die "Aufwand/Erfolg-Rechnung" ging hier jedenfalls noch nicht wirklich auf. Wenns OOTB geht - gut…
<lphooge> Ist keine Option da ein HTPC. die Tastatur wird nur sporadisch genutzt, aber muss dann natürlich in einem akzeptablen zeitraum (1-10sek) verfügbar sein
<lphooge> Also ich rede vom Schlafzustand der Tastatur, nicht des PCs
<lphooge> Ich vermute die Tastatur meldet sich nicht richtig ab o.ä. und der Bluetooth-Treiber glaubt sie sei noch verbunden. Aber ich habe nichts gefunden um den zu überreden so etwas doch bitte zu ignorieren
<jokrebel> ahso - davon weis ich nichts; aber ja vielleicht einer der ~170 anderen. Musst halt ein bisschen Geduld haben bis Deine Frage auch die Aufmerksamkeit der meisten überhaupt erreicht hat.
<lphooge> Ja ist klar. Mal abwarten. Ist meine letzte Hoffnung hier, einen Abend lang googeln und rumprobieren hat keine Lösung gebracht. Ansonsten muss ich wohl eine andere mit USB-Dongle besorgen, die sind offenbar probemloser.
<lphooge> Und dabei dacht ich ich tu das richtige die Bluetooth-Variante zu nehmen. Standard und so, was soll schiefgehen -.-
<Ekkehardt> Ich bin ein großer Freund von USB, hat immer zuverlässig funktioniert. Nur einmal gabs ein Problem mit nem unify-Empfänger von Logitech, aber auch da gabs nen workaround. Bei Bluetooth kann ich leider nicht helfen.
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-18
<Satorisanja> Guten Morgen
<Satorisanja> Ich möchte gerne wissen was für eine Grafikkarte ich in meinem Maschinchen hab. Mit welchen terminalbefehl bekomme ich das heraus?
<Fuchs> lshw oder lspci 
<Satorisanja> System: ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Satorisanja> Hallo Fuchs
<Satorisanja> Danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache :) 
<Satorisanja> mit oder ohne sudo?
<Satorisanja> mit sudo
<Fuchs> bei dem lspci kannst Du ein grep VGA machen
<Satorisanja> habe ich herausbekommen.
<Fuchs> damit Du es einfacher findest
<Satorisanja> Na ja klappt nicht so gut. Ich hab ne onboard Grafikkarte.
<Satorisanja> und lshw sagt mir das ich ne IDE Festplatte hab obwohl es ne SATA ist.
<Satorisanja> Seltsam
<Fuchs> darf ich die lspci Ausgabe mal sehen, bitte? 
<Fuchs> in einem pastebin, nicht hier
<Fuchs> !paste > Satorisanja 
<kubine> Satorisanja: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Satorisanja> jo augenblick
<Satorisanja> [paste:412937:lspci]
<Satorisanja> bitte
<Fuchs> gerne die URL   (http ....) 
<Fuchs> egal, habs
<Satorisanja> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412937/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> 04:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)
<Satorisanja> Also hab ich ne ATI ES1000?
<Fuchs> angeblich
<Satorisanja> Ahso. Die hat 64 MB Grafikspeicher oder wie sehe ich das?
<Fuchs> kann gut sein, kenne mich bei Ati leider zu wenig aus. Und muss nun auch gen Bett verschwinden. Viel Erfolg noch
<Satorisanja> Danke fuchs, bis bald
<darkfire> Guten Morgen
<darkfire> Moin Loetmichel
<swed1> Hallo, ich habe ubuntu12.04 und möchte mit wget versuchen bestimmte Dateien herunterzuladen. Es sollen ausschließlich Dateien geladen werden die über folgende URL erreichbar sind: 10.04.24.44/user123/content.php?show=workfiles&path=/machine1/54/test.xml
<swed1> bis zur Pfadangabe ist die Adresse bei allen gewünschten dateien gleich, der Rest ist variabel
<swed1> Kann ich da irgendwie eine Angabe machen, das nur Dateien geladen werden bei denen ein bestimmter String aus der Adresse vorkommt?
<t1mb0ral> swed1: bashscripting... *denk*
<t1mb0ral> swed1: über ne forschleife oder so - aber so oder so brauchste ne Textdatei wo alle namen evtl. mit exaktem webpfad stehen...
<t1mb0ral> swed1: das sollte dann rel. einfach zu schreiben sein.
<swed1> naja die Dateien sind alle in HTML Files verlinkt, also sollte er die doch über die Angabe des HTML Files finden oder?
<t1mb0ral> swed1: kA ob wget sich sowas so rausuchen kann *schulterzuck* 
<t1mb0ral> aber ich glaub fast ned.
<swed1> hm
<LetoThe2nd> es ist eher anders rum - möglich ist fast alles, die frage ist wie aufwendig der filter wird
<t1mb0ral> LetoThe2nd: kann wget regex? Oo
<LetoThe2nd> t1mb0ral: nö, warum auch?
<t1mb0ral> LetoThe2nd: hätt gedacht daß man es so rum lösen könnt *schulterzuck* 
<LetoThe2nd> es gibt sed, grep, for-schleifen, xargs.... alles da.
<t1mb0ral> LetoThe2nd: ja eh
<t1mb0ral> LetoThe2nd: mir auch bewußt :-)
<LetoThe2nd> also ist es sicher auch möglich. wie gesagt, nur der filter (== kombination aus ein oder mehreren tools um die pfade zu isolieren und an wget zu übergeben) kann je anch fall eben komplexer werden.
<t1mb0ral> jojo...
<geser> vielleicht geht das mit "-A" bzw. "-R" aus "Recursive Accept/Reject Options" (in der wget manpage)
<t1mb0ral> ich hab unlängst gesehen was alles mit builtin functions möglich is - heidenei ich war erstaunt :-) Muß ich gestehen :-D 
<nevchen> tach
<Lars_> Guten tag ich habe ein problem mit meinem localen ubuntu server er bekommt keine internet verbindung mehr ist aber im netzwerk erreichbar was kann ich tun?
<XxJamJamxX> Was sagt ifconfig und ein traceroute?
<Lars_> einen mom
<Lars_> hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412942/
<kubine> Title: Server Problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Lars_: da fehlt das default gateway
<Lars_> hmm dann ist wohl beim gestrigen updaten was extrem schief gelaufen
<Lars_> denn ich musste ihm erstmal wieder die schnittstelle aktivieren
<Lars_> wie kann ich den default gw eintragen ??
<koegs> Lars_: wie hast du denn die netzwerkkarte konfiguriert?
<Lars_> das war bei der installation automatisch ich mache da nichts weil ich mich mit der materie nicht so wirklich auskenne
<XxJamJamxX> Dann solltest du alles vom DHCP bekommen
<Lars_> richtig aber der server hat eine statische ip 
<koegs> keine GUI?
<Lars_> nope nur console
<koegs> dann guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lars_> das habe ich gestern abend schon durch geackert 
<Lars_> aber leider kein erfoll
<koegs> dann nopaste bitte mal deine interfaces datei
<ubuntu22> Hey, gibts irgendwo noch ne alte version von mupen64plus (nintendo64 Emulator)? vlt in nem ppa? Ich brauch die alte version ... die neue läuft nicht gut und hat keine gui mehr.. wie soll man denn komfortabel seinen controller einrichten (auf der konsole!)... was sich die netwickler dabei gedacht haben..
<XxJamJamxX> Muss ein Fehler in /etc/network/interfaces haste wohl was falsches reingeklopft
<Lars_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412947/
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Lars_: es heist ja auch nicht "getaway" sondern "gateway"...
<koegs> das war aber kein Update schuld...
<XxJamJamxX> :D
<XxJamJamxX> "getaway"
<Lars_> ja gestern abend war es spät und da habe ich das noch hinzugefügt
<Lars_> aber nach dem großen update und einem reboot war eth0 nicht aktiviert das musst du mir glauben kein scherz ich gebe meine fehler zu
<exoon> hi. Statt "sh script.sh" kann man einfach "script.sh" benutzen falls +x gesetzt ist. Geht das auch mit php-scripten?
<koegs> exoon: http://www.ozonesolutions.com/programming/2011/09/execute-php-5-script-command-line-ubuntu-linux/
<kubine> Title: Execute a PHP 5 Script From the Command Line in Ubuntu Linux | Ozone and Programming (at www.ozonesolutions.com)
<ubuntu22> anders gefragt: ich habe hier 12.04. kann ich die lucid-quellen einbinden und das paket darüber installieren?
<maredebianum> Hi, wie finde ich raus, aus welcher Quelle Pakete installiert wurden. Möchte gerade mal checken, ob Fremdpakete hier ein Problem machen...
<maredebianum> Ähm, geht das auch auf der Kommandozeile? Danke
<exoon> koegs, danke funktioniert.
<koegs> maredebianum: apt-cache policy
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-cache
<kubine> Title: apt-cache › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lars_> so habe alles geändert aber immer noch kein inet
<koegs> Lars_: hast du auch nen dns eingetragen?
<Lars_> welcher wohin kommt ??
<koegs> steht auch dort im wiki...
<XxJamJamxX> einfach in die /etc/resolf.conf hauen
<XxJamJamxX> resolv mit v
<LarsT> so da bin ich nochmal
<LarsT> jetzt mit irc client :(
<LarsT> also kubine noch da ??
<dadrc> kubine ist bestimmt da
<dadrc> !bot
<kubine> dadrc: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<LarsT> hm ok scheinbar nicht
<LarsT> dann schildere ich noch mal mein problem
<LarsT> ich habe ein ubuntu server der zwar im netzwerk ist aber kein internet hat
<koegs> LarsT: geht ein "ping 8.8.8.8"?
<dAnjou> LarsT: wenn nich, wäre ein "route -n" hilfreich
<LarsT> ich weiss jetzt nicht warum aber scheinbar haben die einstellung die ich unter anleitung von kubine gemacht habe nun nach reboot gefruchtet und es geht wieder alles ;)
<Moewe> moin
<Moewe> seit ich eine neue graka eingebaut habe, erkennt ubuntu nicht mehr die soundkarte vom headset
<Moewe> ist das oft so?
<dAnjou> Moewe: is das ne usb-soundkarte?
<Moewe> jop
<Moewe> also ich steck das headset an usb
<Moewe> da ist die soundkarte ja mit drin wa
<dAnjou> damit sollte es eigentlich nich die geringsten probleme geben
<dAnjou> Moewe: haste schonmal neugestartet mit angesteckter karte?
<Moewe> nope
<dAnjou> bei mir hat er mal aus heiterem himmel alle soundkarten vergessen
<Moewe> sonst gings in dem ich die einfach rein gesteckt habe
<dAnjou> neustart hat aber geholfen
<Moewe> ok teste ich nachher mal :Ü
<Moewe> hm unter lsusb erkennt er zumindest das headset
<Moewe> ok neustart hat nix gebracht
<maredebianum> hast du in den audio einstellungen geguckt?
<maredebianum> alsamixer mal in der conlose aufrufen
<Moewe> jop
<Moewe> bei alsamixer kann man ja verschiedene soudnkarten auswählen
<Moewe> das headset war nicht darunter
<maredebianum> hwinfo mal bemüühen
<Moewe> jo grad installiert :D
<Moewe> hm ne nix sinnvolles
<maredebianum> watch 'dmesg | tail' ist auch immer mal ganz interessant, beim einstecken
<maredebianum> Moewe: was heißt das? Kein Gerät?
<Moewe> jo also nur die beiden soundkarten, die ich eh erkenne
<Moewe> die onboard und die von der graka
<Moewe> man muss vllt dazu sagen
<Moewe> die karte ist nicht direkt an einem usb slot dran
<Moewe> sondern an einem hub
<Moewe> aber das hat sonst auch funktioniert
<maredebianum> USB funktioniert mE oft nicht, also mal direkt probieren. Nochmal: via dmesg kein USB-Gerät oder wo klemmt es genau?
<Moewe> wenn ich 'dmesg | tail' eingebe sehe ich etwas von einem cd/dvd laufwerk
<Moewe> und etwas von eth1 und ip 
<Moewe> aber nix von einem headset bzw. soundkarte
<Moewe> ob ich es einfach mit dem treiber versuche?
<Moewe> snd-usb-audio.ko
<Moewe> hm fehler
<maredebianum> Moewe: schau doch mit watch quasi live, was passiert, wenn du das gerät einsteckst. Passisert gar nix, ist usb wohl kaputt.
<Moewe> ah ok
<Moewe> hab das wathc nicht gelesen
<Moewe> ok da gibts nen fehler:
<Moewe> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412952/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<maredebianum> Moewe: wenn das Gerät sich ordentlich angemeldet hat, ah OK, mit dem Fehler findest du per google einiges.
<Moewe> anscheinend ist aber der treiber richtig geladen
<maredebianum> rmmod modul, modprobe module
<Moewe> ah anscheind nimmt der treiber die soundkarte als usbtreiber
<Moewe> komsch komisch
<Moewe> *als usbkarte
<Moewe> was macht das maredebianum 
<Moewe> ?
<maredebianum> wenn das Ding kürzlich funktioniert hat, kannst du auch mal ins syslog gucken, wie genau. zless /var/log/syslog*
<Moewe> maredebianum, kann ich nicht einfach irgendiwe den soundtreiber von der graka deaktivieren?
<maredebianum> Moewe: ich nehme an, dass man auswählen kann, wenn alle Geräte funktionieren, Details evtl. mit modinfo und via google...
<Moewe> so wie ich den fehler lese
<Moewe> nimmt die soudnkarte der grafikkarte den platz ein
<Moewe> von der usb karte
<Moewe> waruma uch immer
<Moewe> ich werd versuchen, der hdmi soundkarte einen anderen platz zuzuordnen
<maredebianum> modulen kann man auch noch parameter mitgeben, wo man die genau findet weiß ich aber auch nicht ($SUCHMASCHINE)
<Moewe> ich mach mal reboot
<Moewe> hat sich nix getan
<Moewe> hm die hdmi soundkarte will nicht rüber rutschen
<Moewe> wenn ich die datei lösche wird dann alles neu eingerichtet?
<Moewe> /etc/modprobe.d/sound-cards-order
<floogy> Moin, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit webdav und lighttpd? Ich komme mit dem litmus test bei copymove nur an die 53%
<floogy> Auf der mod_webdav Seite werden aber mit einer älteren litmus version (0.5) 100% in der Sektion erreicht. Ich nehme daher an, dass der Fehler in der Konfiguration liegt.  <- summary for `copymove': of 12 tests run: 12 passed, 0 failed. 100.0%
<floogy> Mit cadaver gehen umbenennen etc. auch nicht.
<dAnjou> floogy: du warst gestern schonmal hier, oder? oder heute morgen
<bibear> 4/quit
<floogy> Kann sein, weshalb?
<bibear> -.-
<floogy> eher in #ubuntu oder #debian.
<dAnjou> floogy: weil du da auch schon keine antwort bekommen hast. nutz auch andere plattformen. serverfault, askubuntu usw.
<floogy> Ja, per google, nicht aktiv.
<jokrebel> floogy: Das is n Benchmarktool?
<floogy> Ein test tool.
<floogy> D.h. 53% der Test waren ok.
<jokrebel> floogy: Schon bei http://www.lighttpd.net/ direkt gesucht? Scheint sehr umfangreich…
<kubine> Title: Home - Lighttpd - fly light (at www.lighttpd.net)
<floogy> Ja, ich war auch schon auf #lighttpd
<floogy> Ist etwas dagegen einzuwenden den lighttpd mit umask 002 laufen zu lassen?
<jokrebel> floogy: Na wenn es nichtmal dort jemand weis…
<floogy> Dateien und Ordner werden mit lese-schreibrechte in owner und group mit www-data:www-data angelegt.
<floogy> Ja, stbuehler war auch on.
<floogy> http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/1/wiki/Docs_ModWebDAV
<kubine> Title: Docs ModWebDAV - Lighttpd - lighty labs (at redmine.lighttpd.net)
<floogy> Unten ist der litmus test aufgeführt.
<floogy> props und locks komen bei mir gar nicht mehr vor v1.13
<floogy> sry 0.13
<jokrebel> floogy: version 0.10.5 klingt nicht gerade nach "ausgereift"…
<floogy> Wie kann man den Fokus von der Maus nehmen, d.h. Wenn sie beim Tippen verrutscht ist der Fokus weg, bzw. auf dem Fenster auf das sie gerutscht ist - das nervt. Unter Maus habe ich nichts gefunden (lucid/gnome)
<floogy> jokroebel, immerhin ist litmus auf webdav.org gehostet.
<floogy> work in progress
<jokrebel> floogy: Naja - Das musst Du wohl irgendwann und irgendwo so festgelegt haben. Hier bekommt _keine_ andere Eingabezeile die bevorrechtigung nur weil ich den Mauszeiger dorthin bewegt hatte (und standardmäßig ist das auch so). Im ccsm rumgespielt vielleicht?
<floogy> Ja, nur was? (liegt Jahre zurück)
<floogy> compiz läuft hier nicht.
<stevieh> floogy: kann es sein, dass du nach "sloppy Windows" suchen solltest?
<floogy> Ist ja auch Blödsinn das unter System>Einstellungen>Maus konfigurieren zu können, viel zu intuitiv.. scnr
<floogy> ka was das sein soll, stevieh
<stevieh> floogy: dann such danach :-)
<xbox> Hey, kann man xbox controller über nen bluetooth stick an ubuntu anschließen?
<xbox> läuft das überhaupt über bluetooth
<jokrebel> floogy: Vielleicht auch noch "mouse-over" als Suchbegriff ;-)
<floogy> Ok, danke, der Begriff bringt die Info wenigstens bei google an 1. Stelle. gnome-tweak-tool ist aber nicht installiert.
<floogy> Der 2. Link ist besser ;)
<ring0> xbox, guck mal nach xboxdrv
<ring0> "Xbox360 gamepad driver for the userspace"
<ring0> !xbox-controller > xbox das könnte auch interessant sein. hab ich selbst aber nicht ausprobiert
<kubine> xbox das könnte auch interessant sein. hab ich selbst aber nicht ausprobiert: Informationen zu XBox-Controller finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XBox-Controller
<xbox> Danke, das wiki hab ich schon entdeckt
<xbox> aber da steht immer nur "mithilfe des adapters.."
<xbox> Der andere Hinweis ist dann wohl eher für kabelgebundene controller
<xbox> (den hätte ich auch, aber hier ist der joystick abgebrochen... ob man das kleben kann ist hier leider offtopic
<ring0> xbox, möglich. mir waren nur die zwei stichworte bekannt, die wollte ich dir weitergeben :)
<xbox> danke:)
<floogy> stevieh, hähähä, focus_mode hat den wert 'click', verhält sich aber sloppy, jetzt kommst Du ;)
<ring0> xbox, hast du mal den xboxdrv angeguckt?
<stevieh> floogy: tja, haste kaputt gemacht.
<floogy> Ne, verhält sich eher wie mouse
<floogy> Gerade bei xchat fatal.
<floogy> Das Eingabefeld hat kaum Rand
<xbox> kommt davon wenn man nächtelang mit freunden damit marioparty damit spielt (bei den minispielen muss man ja regelrecht an dem knüppel rumreißen)
<jokrebel> !ot
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<ring0> xbox, "has support for Xbox1 gamepads, Xbox360 USB gamepads and Xbox360 wireless gamepads" ließt sich nämlich passend für dich 
<xbox> aber dieses mysteriöse empfangsgerät wird nie genauer beschrieben
<xbox> ich kenn das unter windows (damit spielen wir) aber ob es unter linux nen bluetooth-stick tut ist die frage..
<floogy> stevieh, ich hatte gksudo vorangestellt, nun das war für root.
<floogy> Stand also auf mouse, hab's in 'click' geändert. Ich muss mal ausloggen um den Effekt zu sehen. 
<floogy> Also, wie ich sehe ist webdav out und kein Thema. Ich werde wohl auf sftp umsteigen. Leider geht fish:// nicht mehr in quanta
<stevieh> webdav ist out?
<floogy> ;) doch nicht? http wurde doch gar nicht zum speichern auf dem Server entwickelt...
<xubuntu219> Guten Abend!
<xubuntu219> Ist da noch wer?
<dAnjou> !frag > xubuntu219 
<kubine> xubuntu219: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<xubuntu219> Ok ok 
<xubuntu219> Wollte nur höflich guten Abend sagen :)
<xubuntu219> Hat schonmal jemand Ubuntu 12.10 auf einem Tablet installiert?
<xubuntu219> Ich konnte leider keine adäquate Hilfe im Netz finden ... 
<ppq> hallo xubuntu219. irgendjemand bestimmt, klar. ist es denn ein x86 tablet?
<dAnjou> xubuntu219: das hängt tierisch vom tablet ab
<jokrebel> !mf > xubuntu219
<kubine> xubuntu219: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: trololol
<dAnjou> :D
<xubuntu219> Ja, es ist im Moment ein Q550 von Fujitsu, es ist mir mit Windows 7 zu langsam ... habe mich aber noch nie wirklich an Linux rangetraut ...
<dAnjou> xubuntu219: ich glaube nich, dass du *hier* damit hilfe findest. aber bleib ruhig für den äußerst unwahrscheinlichen fall :P
<xubuntu219> Schade ... 
<xubuntu219> Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall dran ... es wartet ein fettes Projekt auf mich ... :)
<xubuntu219> Danke trotzdem
<TheInfinity> xubuntu219: ich würde auch nicht mit einer so schweren sache wie einem tablet anfangen. ubuntu für tablets ist recht neu, so dass man noch viel selbst machen muss und probleme eigenständig lösen muss.
<TheInfinity> xubuntu219: ich würde mit einer desktop-installation anfangen, wenn man ubuntu kennenlernen will.
<xubuntu219> Ja, das ist das Problem :D
<xubuntu219> Ich würde ja gerne "klein" anfangen ... aber ein Kunde von mir benötigt eine Lösung auf einem Tablet ... 
<TheInfinity> xubuntu219: da ist er bislang mit android deutlich besser beraten. ich würde ubuntu auf dem aktuellen stand nur zum selbst spielen auf ein tablet bringen - du könntest da für exakt gar nix garantieren.
<xubuntu219> Und genau DAS ist das Problem was ich damit habe! Es ist ein Designer aus einer Werbeagentur ... die haben ja immer Vorstellungen die nicht so leicht umzusetzen sind ;-)
<stevieh> xubuntu219: dann komm mal in den OT Channel, dann kann man das ausdiskutieren :-)
<TheInfinity> xubuntu219: tja. manchmal müssen auch designer mal einen blick auf die realität werfen. aber das ist offtopic. ;)
<xubuntu219> Jap! Ich installiere mal eben die VM mit Xubuntu fertig ... dann werde ich wohl mal Feierabend machen. Bin aber noch nicht fertig mit dem Thema :D
<xubuntu219> Live läuft die 12.10er ja ...
<xubuntu219> Bis zum Auswahlbildschirm Testen oder Insatllieren ... 
<jokrebel> xubuntu219: Und der Offtopic ist bei #ubuntu-deofftopic zu finden ;-)
<jokrebel> gr
<jokrebel> xubuntu219: Und der Offtopic ist bei #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu finden ;-)
<xubuntu219> Ok ok, habe ich verstanden ... 
<xubuntu219> cu
<devlavadon> Nabend zusammen, kann mir jemand fix helfen ? pls
<TheInfinity> !frag > devlavadon 
<kubine> devlavadon: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<jokrebel> !geduld > devlavadon Auf "fix" fällt mir das noch ein …
<kubine> devlavadon Auf fix fällt mir das noch ein …: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<devlavadon> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die 32-bit packete installiert bekomm ?, möchte mit gern skype installieren aber gibt keine 64 bit version
<devlavadon> *mir
<devlavadon> benutze im moment die xubuntu 12.10 version
<ppq> devlavadon: lad dir einfach von der skype website das paket für ubuntu runter. da dürfte multiarch dranstehen. installier das mit "sudo dpkg -i Downloads/skype*.deb" (befehl ggf. anpassen). dpkg wird über fehlende abhängigkeiten meckern, das löst man mit "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ppq> da werden dann sehr viele 32-bittige abhängigkeiten installiert
<ppq> >100 MiB auf jeden fall
<devlavadon> ok ich versuch es, habs vorhin mit sudo apt-get install skype versucht aber dadurch bekomm ich fehlermeldung "packetquelle nicht vorhanden" . Ich versuchs mal danke für den tipp =)
<devlavadon> " dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von Downloads/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb (--install):
<devlavadon>  Paket-Architektur (i386) passt nicht zum System (amd64)
<devlavadon> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<devlavadon>  Downloads/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb" 
<devlavadon> same prob :-/
<jokrebel> devlavadon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype hilft auch nicht.
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ?
<ppq> devlavadon: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ppq> devlavadon: dann nochmal probieren
<floogy> Wenn's kein 64-bit pkg gibt, dann vielleicht mit --force-achitecture probieren.
<ppq> floogy: seit multiarch unnötig
<floogy> ok
<devlavadon> ppq: funktioniert =)
<ppq> supi
<devlavadon> ppq: super danke funzt einwandfrei =) merci! 
<ppq> de rien ;)
<holgersson> Hi, kann mir jemand verraten, wieso im uu.de-Wiki für piwigo das directory auf 777 gesetzt wird? 
<ppq> holgersson: frag am besten mal den autoren - siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Piwigo?action=log - bzw. im thread zu diesem artikel: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/neuer-artikel-piwigo/
<kubine> Title: Revisionen › Piwigo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> holgersson: kommt mir auch komisch vor.
<holgersson> ppq: dafür müsste ich meinen uralten Account nochmal rauskramen oder für die eine Aktion einen neuen anlegen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass mir jemand hier entweder fundiert eine Antwort geben oder dort eine Änderung "beantragen" könnte.
<ppq> holgersson: hm, gut, ich poste mal im thread.
<holgersson> danke!
<ppq> holgersson: keine ursache. übrigens: zum uu.de portal gibt es einen eigenen channel: #ubuntuusers
<holgersson> ah, ok
<holgersson> das nächste Mal weiß ich's dann
<ppq> :)
<dennispwgeneeg6a> bin noch net so linux erfahren und hab nen problem mit ner fehlermeldung beim installieren kann mir jemand nen tip geben wie ich das hinbekomm?  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412962/
<kubine> Title: problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<musca> https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/README
<kubine> Title: cgminer/README at master · ckolivas/cgminer · GitHub (at github.com)
<musca> --> libcurl4-openssl-dev
<dennispwgeneeg6a> ist installiert
<dennispwgeneeg6a> also ich hab das paket libcurl4-openssl-dev installiert
<musca> dennispwgeneeg6a: ja, genau das meinte ich
<dennispwgeneeg6a> muss ich das deinstallieren? oder irgend was ändern?
<musca> dennispwgeneeg6a: die -dev pakete werden installiert, das war schon ok.
<musca> dennispwgeneeg6a: was hast Du vor dem 'make' getan?
<dennispwgeneeg6a> ./configure --enable-cpumining
<dennispwgeneeg6a> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412967/ nach ner anleitung ausm web
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dennispwgeneeg6a> kann das export ... daran liegen?
<dennispwgeneeg6a> hab den orner mal gelöscht und ohne dieses export alls neu versucht, jetzt hats gefunzt
<musca> dennispwgeneeg6a: cool
<dennispwgeneeg6a> besten dank das dir zeit genommen hast
<musca> cpumining ist nicht mehr im focus, weil der Aufwand für die Erzeugung mit der Anzahl der schon erzeugten Bitcoins wächst.
<musca> dauert halt immer länger
<dennispwgeneeg6a> ich weiß, installier das grade auf nen haufen alter computer und versuch über cpu und grafikkarten zu minen, nen bekannter ist auf insellösungen mit solartechnik am gange und kann nicht mehr den ganzen stro einspeisen
<Wedelviech_> wie installiere ich den xubuntu-fenstermanager von xubuntu 12.10 neu?
<bekks> Ich würde es eher auf die User-Einstellungen schieben - hast Du es mal mit einem neuen User probiert?
<Wedelviech_> o:o
<bekks> Ich deute das als "Nein".
<Minipluto> Hallo! Ich nehme gerade ein neues System inbetrieb wo 12.10 drauf kommt. Testweise habe ich es mal direkt mit UEFI probiert, indem ich mit gparted zuerst eine 192MB große EFI PArtition erstellt habe und noch diverse andere Partitionen. Die Partitionstabelle ist GPT. Also alles so wie es hier steht: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI Davor hatte ich schon Probleme direkt beim ersten Systemstart mit Fehlern auf dem Dateisystem. ...
<kubine> Title: UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Minipluto> ... Jetzt habe ich schon einige Stunden lang installiert und konfiguriert (aber nur mit 1 Boot) und da lief alles astrein. Jetzt habe ich nach einem touch /forcefsck wieder Fehler gefunden und kann auch nicht mehr booten. Er findet Fehler auf /, startet dann weiter und man bekommt ein Fenster wo er sagt, dass er im kompatibilitäts-Grafikmodus gestartet hat o.O
<Minipluto> habe auch drauf geachtet, dass die Partitionen richtig ausgerichtet sind, so wie man das bei den Advanced Format HDDs machen sollte
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-19
<ppq> Minipluto: dateisystem das anscheinend von selbst kaputtgeht klingt nach kaputtem ram, hast du den mal durchgecheckt mit memtest86+?
<bekks> Könnte auch eine kaputte Platte sein.
<Minipluto> ppq: noch nicht aber ich hab vorhin bemerkt dass /dev/sda1 ja die EFI Partition ist. Schön blöd sich da zu wundern, dass fsck.ext4 meckert -.- die anderen waren laut Live-CD aber OK
<Minipluto> ich hatte sowas auch schon mal weil das sata-Kabel so beschissen war. Hab ich auch noch nicht gecheckt
<ppq> hihi
<Minipluto> naja das Grafik-Problem hab ich trotzdem noch. memtest mache ich auf jeden Fall gleich mal. konnte gerade aber aus tty1 mit xinit und unity die Oberfläche starten o.O
<Minipluto> gibts sowas wie memtest auch für Festplatten?
<Rochvellon> Minipluto> ja, es gibt solche programme auch von den festplattenherstellern
<bekks> Minipluto: smartctl
<Minipluto> ah ja, danke
<Minipluto> Rochvellon: bei WD scheint es da ohne Windows etwas mau zu sein
<Rochvellon> Minipluto> afaik können die programme der hersteller auch für festplatten anderer hersteller genutzt werden, aber hier keine gewähr
<Minipluto> Rochvellon: naja zur Not muss ich die Festplatte halt irgendwo anders via sata anschließen… aber erst mal gucken was gleich bei smartctl raus kommt. memtest läuft noch
<Minipluto> hab auf jeden fall schon mal rausgefunden, dass in der /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log drin steht (sinngemäß) "failed to start, no such file or directory". 
<Minipluto> jo also RAM ist OK und nun hab ich smartctl -t short /dev/sda ausgeführt und da zeigt er mir hinterher an, dass es Lesefehler gab. Ist damit schon nachgewiesen, dass die Festplatte kaputt ist oder kann das trotzdem noch andere Ursachen haben?
<mpathy> Hey Leute.. Ich kann hier auf nem Rechner kein Update machen wegen folgendem dpkg-Fehler
<mpathy> (Reading database ... 85%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list file for package 'gsfonts' is missing final newline
<mpathy> Entfernen kann ich das Paket genauso wenig da kommt das gleiche.
<mpathy> Genau so gehts mir auch, bin sprachlos ob des Problems :)
<nevchen> moin
<jokrebel>  : mpathy: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mpathy> Es ist nen 10.04 aber muss ich glaub erstmal passen das ist mir öffentlich zu heikel danke. Lieber die Frage, kann man nen Paket nicht auf hold oder keep setzen und mit dem Rest weitermachen? Irgendwie will das nicht müsste aber doch gehen
<jokrebel> mpathy: Was ist da heikel dran? Du kannst es Dir ja vor dem pasten noch komplett selbst durchschaun um sicherzustellen, dass keine kritschen Daten in die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Aber theoretisch sollte da nichts derartiges stehn.
<jokrebel> …aber egal. Ich muss jetzt eh erstmal kurz weg. 
<stevieh> hmm... anscheinend gab es mal im Nautilus eine "browse media when inserted" einstellung... die ist wohl bei 12.04 nicht mehr zu finden... weiss jemand wo die ist? Ich möchte nicht jedes mal das SD Card Fenster nach nem Resume zumachen.
<passt> moin allerseits
<ben1u> hallo, was bedeutet der Punkt "Automatisch installiert" in der Synaptic Paketverwaltung im Menü Paket?
<TheInfinity> ben1u: dass das eine abhängigkeit von einem anderen von dir installierten programm ist.
<ben1u> also wenn man ein Update auf ein neues Kernel macht, ist es dann auch "automatisch installiert" markiert?
<ben1u> hatte nämlich vorhin den 3.2.0-33er version gesperrt drin, weil der 34 nicht booten wollte... und jetzt habe ich die Versionssperre per Synaptic entfernt aber der 36 Kernel wird nicht in der Liste bei "apt-get dist-upgrade" aufgeführt..
<ben1u> ah, ich glaube, es lag daran, dass linux-generic, linux-image-generic und linux-headers-generic deinstalliert waren
<gzor> hi leute. Ich möchte mir Ubuntu auf einer ssd installieren.  Dabei habe ich mir die wiki artikel durchgelesen, und habe mich entschieden das Betriebssystem auf die SSD zu installieren und die Home-Partition auf eine Festplatte. Ich hatte überlegt, das ich diese Festplatte mit BTRFS formatieren sollte, da dieses Dateisystem ein paar schöne Features hat bezüglich der Verwaltung kleinerer Dateien und der Datensicherung. 
<gzor> Ich wollte jetzt mal fragen, ob jemand das schon mal ausprobiert hat, und ob es da eventuell iergendwelche Fallstricke gibt. (ist ja noch ein bisschen beta, deswegen bin ich da ein bisschen vorsichtig)
<TheInfinity> gzor: du weisst dass das noch unstable ist und du damit SEHR gute backups haben solltest?
<bekks> Es gibt lediglich den Fallstrick dass btrfs als unstable gilt.
<bekks> Und welche schönen Features der Datensicherung soll btrfs denn haben?
<mpathy> vermutlich denkt er an die snapshots ;)
<bekks> Die einem ja auch nur helfen, wenn man eine Datensicherung damit umsetzt :)
<mpathy> Aber jedenfalls, btrfs und SSD sind ein prima Gespann.. Bei den Options ssd mit eintragen
<mpathy> Und da SSDs ja grundsätzlich immer zu klein sind: compress=lzo - hat ne super Performance! Ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben wie flott das bleibt.
<gzor> ja ich hab an die snapshotfunktionen gedacht
<gzor> ich werd das dateisystem ja vermutlich ein paar jahre haben, und ich denke das wird dann schon in sicherungssoftware(s) implementiert^^
<mpathy> Naja und beta hin oder her, er denkt ja schließlich über Datensicherung nach, von daher :D
<gzor> :P
<bekks> gzor: "ich denke es wird" - das bedeutet konkret: "Ich mache da nichts, und warte einfach ab. Bis dahin habe ich keine Backups."
<mpathy> Naja ich hatte jedenfalls auf keinem Rechner je ein Problem.
<TheInfinity> gzor: im moment gibt es dazu keine automatische sicherung. das heisst du musst dich selbst drum kümmern.
<bekks> mpathy: Dann hast du halt keine wichtigen Daten, ist ja nicht schlimm.
<TheInfinity> gzor: wenn du dies nicht intensiv tust solltest du btrfs sein lassen.
<gzor> mhh ok
<mpathy> Ich habe keine wichtigen Daten weil ich noch nie ein Problem mit btrfs hatte? Dem kann ich nicht folgen :)
<TheInfinity> mpathy: wenn du keine backups hast und auch noch unstable dateisysteme einsetzt hast du keine wichtigen daten. sonst hättest du backups von diesen wenn sie wichtig wären.
<mpathy> Hat btrfs ne Heuristik eingebaut die prüft ob ne Datei wichtig sein könnte und aktiviert dann eine versteckte Shredderfunktion? :D
<bekks> mpathy: Du hast keine wichtigen Daten, weil der Satz "ich hatte noch nie ein Problem" bei 99% der User "ich habe kein Backup" impliziert.
<mpathy> Ach soooooo. Wenn er das tut dann versteh ich euch :)
<mpathy> So und jetzt Mahlzeit bis später
<gzor> ich habe mich bis jetzt praktisch nicht mit sicherungen befasst.... habe nur deja dup eingerichtet, das er sicherungen auf ein netzwerkshare macht, und einmal probiert ob das zurückspielen funktioniert
<gzor> das dürfte ja auch weiterhin funktionieren... nur benutzt es halt nicht dateisysteminterne funktionen oder?
<TheInfinity> gzor: exakt. da würde dir die snapshot funktion von btrfs exakt gar nix bringen.
<jokrebel> könnten wir die Diskussion wie vernünfig es ist, ein Unfertiges Filesystem zu benutzen vielleicht in den Offtopic verlagern. Support für langzeitiges funktionieren von Ubuntu sieht IMHO anders aus
<gzor> na ja, mein system soll ja durchaus länger funktionieren^^
<bekks> Dann nimm 12.04 und ext4.
<gzor> aber erstmal danke für die anworten @ bekks , TheInfinity (und mpathy)... ich werd jetzt wahrscheinlich doch erstmal bei ext4 bleiben
<gzor> ja 12.04 wollt ich sowieso^^
<jokrebel> gzor: Dann nimm eine LTS mit ext3 oder ext4. Wenn Du unbedingt brtfs nutzen willst kannst auch gleich noch die 13.04 draufpacken…
<bekks> Schön, dann hast du auch 5 Jahre Ruhe.
<gzor> jokrebel: na ja, btrfs ist so unstabil jetzt auch wieder nicht....^^ ;)
<apollo13> ähm
<gzor> Ich wollte halt nur mal fragen, da ein Neuaufsetzten des Betriebssystems bei mir nicht alle Tage vorkommt, und dieser Zeitpunkt meiner Meinung nach optimal ist, um so grundlegende Sachen wie: "welches Dateisystem sollte eingesetzt werden" zu überdenken
<jokrebel> gzor: "btrfs befindet sich noch in der Entwicklungsphase[6] und ist daher nicht für den Einsatz in Produktionsumgebungen gedacht." und alles weiter darüber bitte jetzt endlich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern, danke.
<bekks> jokrebel: Das Thema ist doch bereits beendet.
<gzor> ja^^
<moritz_89> mahlzeit. Ich habe immer noch das problem, dass bei aktualisierungen in ubuntu 12.04 die Fehlermeldung kommt: Paketoperation ist gescheitert
<TheInfinity> !paste > moritz_89: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade bitte hier rein
<kubine> moritz_89: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade bitte hier rein: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<moritz_89> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/smVNpqtV
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: das sieht aus wie fremdquellenseuche / manuell installierte treiber, huh?
<moritz_89> wäre möglich hab mal versucht den Grafiktreiber zu installieren 
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Und _wie_?
<TheInfinity> !sources.list > moritz_89 einmal den befehl am ende, bitte
<kubine> moritz_89 einmal den befehl am ende, bitte: Informationen zu sources.list finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list, eine vollständige sources.list erhält man mit dem Konsolenbefehl grep '^deb' -r /etc/apt/sources.list*
<moritz_89> http://pastebin.com/ZxBtaqG6
<kubine> Title: sources - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<moritz_89> oder brauchst du die komplete?
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Den Befehl "grep '^deb' -r /etc/apt/sources.list*" halt eben …
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: komplett ist schon wichtig. sonst hat das keine aussage. :)
<moritz_89> http://pastebin.com/91wMAQbf
<kubine> Title: sources2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<floogy> Was ist den sources.list.save? Ein inaktives Backup früherer Einstellungen?
<floogy> sources.list~ ebenso?
<TheInfinity> floogy: nein, das ist das was von der gui aus aktiviert wurde. daher der kompliziertere befehl, der eben alle quellen sammelt
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: hast du den ATI treiber mal manuell installiert durch herunterladen von der ati website?
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: oder durch herunterladen irgendeines fremden deb?
<moritz_89> ich glaub ja
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: ok. genau so sieht der fehler nämlich aus. jetzt weisst du, warum man das nicht tut.
<moritz_89> k^^ und was mach ich jetzt gegen den fehler?
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: lösung: manuell installierten ati treiber entfernen, apt-get update machen, neustarten, ati treiber über den ubuntu treiber manager aktivieren
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Deshalb meine Frage nach dem "wie hast Du das getan"
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: wenn google richtig liegt scheint das eine fremde deb zu sein
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: also via synaptic deinstallieren. die frage von jokrebel wäre aber wichtig wenn es KEIN .deb war.
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Weil davon abhängig ist, ob und wie man es wieder sauber loswird.
<moritz_89> na ich hab die datebn in nen ordner reinkopiert und dann den code von ner datei geändert aber die datei hatte ich gebackupt und wiederhergestellt...
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: wie hiess der treiber genau den du installiert hast? der volle dateiname?
<moritz_89> uff da fragste mich was. Das war irgendwas mit SiS 671 oder so
<floogy> moritz_89, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fglrx-laesst-sich-nicht-installieren-bzw-laeuf/#post-4417197
<kubine> Title: fglrx lässt sich nicht installieren bzw. läuft nicht › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> ja genau xorg.conf da hab ich was rein. die datei is aber bei mir nurnoch als .failsafe da
<MrBrightside> Ich verwende Ubuntu 12.04. - kannst ich über apt-get dist-upgrade Kernel updates installieren, ohne die LTS-Version aufzugeben?
<TheInfinity> MrBrightside: nein. 12.04 hat aber den 3.5er kernel mit drin.
<TheInfinity> MrBrightside: bzw mit abt-get dist.upgrade schon. nur die sources.list darfst du eben nicht verändern.
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: du solltest schon wissen WAS du da installierst ;)
<moritz_89> ja sollte eigentlich der treiber für die graka sein
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: und genau das brauchen wir eben genau. also welchen treiber hast du woher wie installiert. weil nur so können wir rauskriegen wie man den wieder wegbekommt.
<MrBrightside> "uname" sagt: 3.2.0-35-generic ... die updates, die ich mit "apt-get dist-upgrade" installieren würde, wären also kein Update auf 12.10?!
<moritz_89> kk ich suche grad die chronik durch
<TheInfinity> MrBrightside: nein. wären sie nicht.
<MrBrightside> vielen dank :-)
<floogy> Vielleicht hilft das hier zum entfernen? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Oneiric Installation Guide - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<TheInfinity> MrBrightside: dist-upgrade installiert nur auch neue pakete. du solltest nur nix an der sources.list machen wenn du kein upgrade willst.
<moritz_89> sis_driver_32-bit_12.04.tar.gz
<TheInfinity> floogy: wir müssten erstmal wissen ob es nun sis, fglrx oder beide treiber sind die er da installiert hat ;)
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: du hast also für dein 64bit ubuntu ein 32bit treiber paket installiert? na, das war eher suboptimal ;)
<moritz_89> also eig hab ich kein 64 bit mom
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: was sagt uname -a?
<moritz_89> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS#Flackern-Vertikale-Linien
<kubine> Title: SiS › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> upp
<moritz_89> ups
<moritz_89> $ getconf LONG_BIT
<moritz_89> 32
<moritz_89> $ uname -a
<moritz_89> Linux moritz-desktop 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<floogy> dpkg -l *fglrx* *sis*
<moritz_89> da von der seite hab ich übrigens den treiber
<floogy> COLUMNS=130 dpkg -l *fglrx* *sis*
<moritz_89> http://pastebin.com/p5UBw30s
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, ich hatte probleme mit den fn tasten für bildschirmhelligkeit und dachte ich upgrade testweise mal auf einen neuen kernel. die idee hatte ich von hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Keyboard
<kubine> Title: unnamed - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kubine> Title: AsusZenbookPrime - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<WasserDragoon> das blöde ist dass die fn keys zwar funktionieren aber mein ubuntu einfriert wenn ich das stromkabel zieh und wieder reinsteck, usb sticks werden nur noch sporadisch angenommen
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: du hast gleichzeitig ATI und sis treiber installiert? wtf? was für ne grafikkarte hast du denn?
<WasserDragoon> wie kann ich am einfachsten auf den neusten kernel für ubuntu 12.10 downgraden?
<moritz_89> TheInfinity: ich hatte das system vorher auf nem andern PC laufen
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: und da hast du ggf. ati treiber manuell installiert?
<floogy> Naja das sagt nicht viel aus, ich habe alle möglichen videotreiber installiert ;) COLUMNS=130 dpkg -l *video*|grep ^ii
<WasserDragoon> aktuell habe ich lt. uname -a folgenden kernel: 3.7.1-030701-generic
<moritz_89> ne über die propietären
<TheInfinity> floogy: fglrx installiert sich nicht automatisch weil properitär. es sei denn jocky stößt das an. :)
<moritz_89> ind den systemeinstellungen
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: dann deinstalliere mal fglrx und probier das apt-get upgrade danach noch einmal.
<floogy> apt-cache policy fglrx-amdcccle fglrx xserver-xorg-video-sis
<moritz_89> wie soll ich das deinstallieren?
<moritz_89> einfach mit remove?
<floogy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection?action=show&redirect=X%2FTroubleshooting%2FFglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx
<kubine> Title: X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<moritz_89> Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<moritz_89>   fglrx* fglrx-amdcccle*
<floogy> sudo lspci -v|grep -A12 VGA
<moritz_89> right?
<floogy> Wie lautet denn Dein Befehl zum entfernen?
<moritz_89> na der erste von der seite: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
<floogy> WasserDragoon, ist das der mainline kernel?
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Vermutlich erstmal alles was Du da getan hast wieder rückgängig machen. 
<WasserDragoon> floogy: ich habe nur wie im genannten link beschrieben die deb pakete installiert und inzwischen den kernel 1 mal updaten können
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: nun das ist mir klar, ich will ja wieder den "alten" bzw. aktuellen kernel von 12.10
<floogy> WasserDragoon, dpkg -l *linux*3*|grep ^ii 
<floogy> WasserDragoon,  "Install latest (stable) mainline kernel for next Ubuntu version (13.04 aka. Raring Ringtail) from here:" -> mainline
<WasserDragoon> floogy: ja die deb dateien hab ich doch genommen
<moritz_89> floggy: soll ich das deinstalieen?
<WasserDragoon> floogy: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412987/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel Der Mainline-Kernel kann wie jedes andere Paket auch über die Paketverwaltung deinstalliert werden.
<kubine> Title: Mainline-Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> WasserDragoon, apt-cache policy linux-image-extra-3.7.1-030701-generic linux-image-3.7.1-030701-generic linux-headers-3.7.1-030701-generic linux-headers-3.7.1-030701
<floogy> Die mainline-kernel entfernen und gut is.
<floogy> moritz_89, ja, das war richtig, halte Dich an die Beschreibung der Seite.
<WasserDragoon> floogy: also apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.7.1-030701-generic linux-image-3.7.1-030701-generic linux-headers-3.7.1-030701-generic linux-headers-3.7.1-030701?
<floogy> Ja, wahrscheinlich.
<WasserDragoon> floogy: wahrscheinlich? :-D
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Und die tausenden alter Kernel auch wegschmeissen :)
<moritz_89> floogy: ich soll da aber aucvh sachen installieren
<floogy> WasserDragoon, Ja, guck sie Dir nochmal mit apt-cache policy an, ich kann da auch nur raten.
<floogy> moritz_89, sudo lspci -v|grep -A12 VGA
<WasserDragoon> floogy: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412992/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> WasserDragoon, Und halte Dich an den Rat bekks, es sei denn es spricht etwas für die alten Kernel.
<WasserDragoon> 3.5.0-22 scheint die aktuellste von 12.10 zu sein wenn ich das richtig seh
<WasserDragoon> also alles ausser die runter schmeissen
<floogy> Ja, die sind alle 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status, können weg
<bekks> Naja, es spricht NICHTS für das Aufbewahren von 7 alten Kernel.
<bekks> floogy: Was möchtest Du uns sagen? :)
<moritz_89> floogy: http://pastebin.com/2htR5WuK
<kubine> Title: ausgabe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<WasserDragoon> bekks: naja sind wir mal ehrlich ich glaube so als anwender brauch man das nich
<MrBrightside> Ich möchte gern Eclipse deinstallieren. Kann ich mir mit apt-get irgendwie die installierten Pakete anzeigen lassen, damit ich weiß, wie das Paket heißt, das ich deinstallieren möchte?
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Exakt. Deswegen: deinstallier sie.
<floogy> bekks, Die sind von Hand installiert
<bekks> MrBrightside: dpkg -l
<bekks> floogy: Ja und? 
<floogy> Er sagte, dass er diese auf die Aktuellen des Repos downgraden möchte, was soll die blöde Fragestunde, bekks?
<MrBrightside> bekks: also kann apt-get das nicht, richtig? Ich brauche das Programm dpkp?
<bekks> floogy: Ganz einfach: Automatisch werden Kernel nicht ohne weiteres installiert. IdR sind die immer manuell installiert.
<bekks> MrBrightside: dpkg ist das, was apt-get auch nutzt.
<floogy> Ja, er wollte aber wissen, welche nicht aus den Repos sind.
<bekks> floogy: Und ich sagte ihm, dass er auch die alten Kernel deinstallieren solle.
<floogy> Ja, das ist ja auch ok, und? 
<bekks> floogy: Das hat nichts mit dem Status 100 zu tun.
<floogy> Ja, und?
<bekks> floogy: Du hast die Diskussion doch angefangen.
<floogy> Nee
<bekks> Es war deine Begründung, dass sie deswegen deinstalliert werden können, was de facto falsch ist.
<floogy> Blödsinn
<bekks> 0119 141519 < floogy> Ja, die sind alle 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status, können weg
<floogy> Er wollte sie deinstallieren.
<floogy> Was isdt daran falsch ihm zu sagen, wie er sie findet und deinstallieren kann?
<bekks> floogy: Du beziehst dich nur auf die mainline Kernel, ich auf alte Kernel, zusätzlich.
<floogy> Ja, das ist ja auich ok, sag mal was soll das?
<Ekkehardt> 
<bekks> Was soll was?
<floogy> Deine Erbsenzählerei.
<WasserDragoon> sodele dann starte ich mal neu und hoffe das alles wieder so funktioniert wie vorher. auf die fn tasten für die bildschirmhelligkeit kann ich vorerst verzichten wenn die usb ports wieder funktionieren und mein laptop nich einfriert wenn ich den stromstecker aus- und einstecke
<bekks> floogy: Entschuldige, dass ich aufgezeigt habe, dass deine Aussage in der Verallgemeinerung falsch ist.
<WasserDragoon> danke schonmal
<floogy> Ich habe nie gesagt er sioll nicht die aklten kernel entfernen. Ist doch albern.
<bekks> floogy: Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, du hättest das gesagt.
<bekks> floogy: Und da du das genau so albern findest wie ich, beenden wir diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle.
<floogy> bekks, sorryb Du bist ein notorischer Rechthaberr, der nicht einsehen will wie albern das manchmal ist.
<bekks> floogy: Diese Diskussion ist beendet.
<floogy> Ja, danke.
<moritz_89> floogy?
<WasserDragoon> so hat teilweise funktioniert, friert nich mehr ein allerdings erkennt er usb sticks immernoch nich :-(
<WasserDragoon> lsusb bei eingestecktem stick: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413002/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> bekks, meine Aussage war keine Verallgemeinerung, sondern bezog sich explizit auf die mainline kernel, die auf die offiziellen downzugraden waren, nach Aussage WasserDragoons. Wenn es eine allgemeine Aussage hätte sein sollen, so hätte ich vielleicht sagen müssen "mainline kernel immer entfernen". Hab ich aber so nie verallgemeinert. Ebenso müssen auch nicht alte kernel deinstalliert werden. Das wäre auch defakto falsch als Verallgemei
<floogy> nerung. Aber Dein Hinweis auf die alten kernel war dennoch sinnvoll. Keine Ahnung, weshalb Du da so einen Aufriss machen musstest. Aber schön, dass Du die Diskussion beendet hast, danke gnädigst.
<bekks> floogy: Ich verallgemeinerte deine Aussage nicht Du. Und ja, diese Diskussion ist immer noch beendet.
<WasserDragoon> floogy: bekks: ohje was is denn hier passiert...
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Nichts wildes, eine beendete Diskussion.
<WasserDragoon> ruhig blut es funktioniert doch alles ;-)
<WasserDragoon> bis auf die sticks
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Ja, ist ja auch alles OK :)
<floogy> WasserDragoon, bekks, diskutiert nur gerne, und er beendet auch gerne Diskussionen und erweist sich damit dann als gnädig.
<WasserDragoon> floogy: genau genommen ist ein chat ja auch zum diskutieren da ;-)
<bekks> floogy: Es ist jetzt gut, danke. Man hat dir doch gerade im OT noch was dazu gesagt.
<WasserDragoon> ok ich misch mich da nich weiter ein! scheint doch mehr als "nix" zu sein...
<WasserDragoon> hätte nur gerne dass mein usb stick wieder angenommen wird, hab 2 stück auf beiden ports versucht -> wird einfach nich eingehängt
<floogy> WasserDragoon, Dann läuft bei Dir jetzt der Kernel, den Du wolltest, nehme ich mal an. Dann hat's ja wenigstens etwas gebracht ;)
<WasserDragoon> floogy: jep 3.5.0-22 läuft
<floogy> moritz_89, Hast Du das Paketsystem wieder am Laufen?
<moritz_89> floogy: wie was wo wer?
<moritz_89> ne da läuft garnichts du hast doch zuletzt gesagt ich soll ne ausgabe pasten
<moritz_89> seitdem hab ich noch nichts ausprobieret oder so
<moritz_89> oh guck mal
<moritz_89> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases
<moritz_89> ups stopp
<floogy> moritz_89, "Paketoperation ist gescheitert"
<moritz_89> so jetzt
<moritz_89> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<moritz_89> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
<moritz_89> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<moritz_89> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<moritz_89> das ist die ausgabe vom upgrade
<bekks> !paste | moritz_89 
<bekks> !paste > moritz_89 
<kubine> moritz_89: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<moritz_89> bekks sry wegen der einen zeile mehr da. drück mal nen auge zu
<floogy> Ja sieht ja gut aus. Den paste mit lspci -v habe ich nicht gesehen.
<moritz_89> floogy soll ich ihn nochmal pasten?
<floogy> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Kernel modules: sisfb 
<floogy> moritz_89, Und funktioniert die Grafik nun?
<MrBrightside> Wenn ich mit "Shutter" Bildschirmfotos mache, wird immer nur ein komplett schwarzes Bild aufgenommen. Was kann da schief gelaufen sein?
<moritz_89> ka noch kein restart bisher. 
<moritz_89> ich restarte mal eben und guck ob sich vielleicht auch das wiedergabeproblem nmit den videos dadurch aufgelöst hat
<floogy> Na dann. Der Paketsystemfehler ist ja beseitigt.
<moritz_89> da hatte ich nämlich dieses problem
<moritz_89> http://www.imagenetz.de/f7df81b23/grafikfail.jpg.html
<kubine> Title: ImageNetz.de - We host everything! (at www.imagenetz.de)
<moritz_89> kurz restart sek
<WasserDragoon> hm in /var/log/syslog erscheint auch nix wenn ich nen stick einstecke
<WasserDragoon> wird es vielleicht immernoch am kernel liegen?
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Schau in dmesg nach
<bekks> und in lsusb
<WasserDragoon> bekks: lsusb hab ich gepasted und dmesg sagt auch nix dazu
<WasserDragoon> bekks: lsusb bei eingestecktem stick http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413002/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Hast du mal andere USB Ports probiert?
<WasserDragoon> bekks: jep gibt insgesamt 2 stück am zenbook prime
<floogy> WasserDragoon, bekks fragte auch  nach dmesg, z.B. dmesg |tail direkt nach dem Einstecken oder/und herausziehen
<moritz_89> fail
<moritz_89> floogy das problem ist immernoch da. es hat sich nur verändert
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Auch schon mal ein anderes USB-Gerät versucht?
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ja habe auch schon nen anderen stick probiert. floogy, bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413007/ wie gesagt keinerlei infos
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> moritz_89, Was meinst Du?
<floogy> WasserDragoon, Ah, ok, habe ich wohl überlesen.
<moritz_89> na wenn ich n video wiedergebe sehe ich das bild doppelt versetzt mit streifen wie ein gefailtes 3D bild 
<floogy> Jemand hatte Dir schon weiter oben diesen Link geposted, meine ich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS?highlight=SiS
<kubine> Title: SiS › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> öhöm
<moritz_89> diesen link hatte ich selbst gepostet da habe ich mir das paketproblem eingefangen
<TheInfinity> moritz_89: nein, das paket problem kam von den ati treibern. das hatte ne ganz andere ursache *g
<floogy> moritz_89, z.B. http://www.google.de/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=sis+grafik+video+wiedergabe+verzerrt
<kubine> Title: sis grafik video wiedergabe verzerrt - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<ben1u> gibt es ein PDF Programm mit dem man einstellen kann, dass man nur die erste Hälfte der ersten Seite drucken will?
<moritz_89> öhm okay ich hatte diesen treiber von der seite auch schon installiert und es hat nichts geändert bzw lief danach erstmal keine UI mehr xDDD
<floogy> moritz_89, nopaste mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log oder hast Du das früher schon mal?
<Gamoder> Hmm - ich habe folgendes Problem, ist mir gerade eingefallen: Bei manchen PDFs kann ich in Evince nicht in eine Datei drucken (z.B. um 4x1 zu erzeugen), dann erscheint mir «Dokument konnte nicht gedruckt werden. Vorgang wird nicht unterstützt» (Xubuntu 12.04, 32 bit)
<moritz_89> waswerwiewo?
<Gamoder> evince
<floogy> moritz_89, waswerwieso: bitte mal das log nopasten.
<moritz_89> oh kk sry
<moritz_89> http://pastebin.com/X1Wcb2iY
<kubine> Title: log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<benlu> Gamoder: versuch ein anderes Programm wie Okular
<Gamoder> benlu: Funktioniert nicht richtig
<moritz_89> kurz afk schreib mir die antwort pls mit /msg dann muss ich nicht suchen muss kurz meiner freundin den einkauf reintragen
<Gamoder> ich weiß leider nicht ob ich das PDF hochladen darf
<benlu> Gamoder: du willst also aus 4 Seite eine machen?
<benlu> *Seiten
<Gamoder> ja
<Gamoder> ist halt eine Präsentation
<benlu> da gibt es andere Programme die das können
<Gamoder> schon, aber eig. kann das evince auch
<benlu> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF#PDF-Dateien-bearbeiten
<kubine> Title: PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<benlu> naja kommt auf das Format der PDF Datei denke ich...
<benlu> die hat ja intern noch Formate drin
<Rios420> Hallo
<Rios1976> Kann mir jemand helfen im Bereich Rootserver mit Ubuntu
<WasserDragoon> Rios1976: frag nicht, ob dir jemand helfen kann sondern stell deine frage ;-)
<TheInfinity> !frag > Rios1976 
<kubine> Rios1976: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Rios1976> Ich möchte mit dem Befehl wget dateien von einem Root auf den anderen schieben, aber das klappt nur mit files bis 2 gb
<Rios1976> oder vielleicht geht es ja auch mit tar -l da kann ich die dateien packen in teilarchive
<Rios1976> aber ich kenne mich mit ubuntu nicht aus
<sdx23> Rios1976: die Fehlerbeschreibung ist ziemlich inexakt.
<Rios1976> ok ich versuche mit hilfe von putty von einem Rootserver Dateien auf einen anderen zu übertragen
<Rios1976> das funktioniert mit wget befehl nur bis max 2 gb files
<jokrebel> Rios1976: Welche Dateisysteme haben Start und Ziel?
<Rios1976> dateisystem weiss ich nicht.
<Rios1976> wo sehe ich das
<floogy> scp oder rsync wären eine Alternative. Das Limit könnte mit dem fs zusammenhängen, Ich denke darauf will jokroebel auch hinaus
<floogy> mount
<floogy> !paste >Rios1976
<kubine> Rios1976: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Rios1976> wie würde den so ein befehl mit scp aussehen z.B.
<sdx23> Rios1976: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Rios1976: Jedes Filesystem hat seine "maximale Dateigröße"
<Rios1976> Ja dann wie kann ich per befehl tar die datei packen in teilarchive von ca 500 mb oder so
<Rios1976> so in der art : tar --tape-length= ?
<TheInfinity> Rios1976: erstmal solltest du überhaupt rausfinden welches dateisystem da eingesetzt wird.
<TheInfinity> Rios1976: und ggf. darauf folgend erstmal den server umbauen
<Rios1976> ja das dateisystem schein ja wohl geich zu sein, weil ich 1,4 gb file schon per wget übertragen habe
<Rios1976> ich hab null ahnung von ubuuntu und so weiter ich muss mich da jetzt rein probieren
<TheInfinity> "scheint wohl" ist eine denkbar unpräzise aussage. ansonsten hilft übrigens auch google: split tar files
<Rios1976> das mit dem wget befehl habe ich ja nun rausgefunden
<jokrebel> Rios1976: Woraus schließt Du dass deshalb das Dateisystem gleich sei?
<TheInfinity> Rios1976: dateisysteme kriegste via mount raus.
<jokrebel> …was schon gesagt wurde.
<Rios1976> ok dann werde ich mich wohl mit goolge durcharbeiten müssen
<Rios1976> wenn ich mount eingebe dann schreib der mir mir einen langen text
<TheInfinity> Rios1976: und wenn du diesen server betreibst solltest du dringend lernen wie ein linux server funktioniert. ansonsten hast du da schneller angreifer drin als du gucken kannst.
<jokrebel> Rios1976: Dann zeig uns den text in einem NoPasteService.,
<jokrebel> !paste > Rios1976
<kubine> Rios1976: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Rios1976> [paste:413012:mount]
<floogy> hm
<Rios1976> 413012:mount
<floogy> Wir benötigen die komplette url
<Rios1976> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413012/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> usrquota, kenn ich nicht, könnte aber der Grund sein
<TheInfinity> floogy: sieht aus wie n VPS. das kann tatsächlich der grund für begrenzte dateigrößen sein, ja.
<jokrebel> Rios1976: Und das selbe noch vom anderen Rechner
<Fremd> sorry fuer die stoerung
<Fremd> fehlkonfiguration meinerseits
<Rios1976> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413017/
<kubine> Title: mount2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> grpquota and usrquota are backwardly compatible with ext3 or ext2.
<floogy>        grpquota|noquota|quota|usrquota
<floogy>               These options are accepted but ignored.
<floogy> man mount
<floogy>        grpquota|noquota|quota|usrquota
<floogy>               These  options are accepted but ignored.  (However, quota utili‐
<floogy>               ties may react to such strings in /etc/fstab.)
<Rios1976> ok habs jetzt anders hin bekommen mit dem befehl split teile ich die files und füge die dann wieder zusammen
<floogy> Könnte also daran liegen. 
<jokrebel> floogy: Bitte nicht nochmal
<floogy> ok, sorry.
<Rios1976> So jetzt gehts Danke für die Hilfe.
<floogy> Rios1976, wenn die andere Seite aber auch diese Dateigrwenze kennt, gibt es vielleicht beim Zusammenfügen Probleme (>2GB)
<Rios1976> das werden wir gleich sehen wenn ich alle files drüben habe
<Rios1976> ich berichte gleich obs geht
<Rios1976> Es hat geklappt
<Rios1976> thx jetz weiss ich wie es geht jetzt geh ich erstemal kochn
<Rios1976> cu
<benlu> gibt es ein PDF Programm mit dem man einstellen kann, dass man nur die erste Hälfte der ersten Seite drucken will?
<dAnjou> benlu: wat?
<dAnjou> du willst eine seite also nur zur hälfte drucken?
<Jegub2008> servus miteinander
<floogy> benlu, das gibt es doch nicht mal beim mac?
<dAnjou> floogy: was solln das heißen?
<floogy> ;)
<jokrebel> benlu: Hatten wir das nicht schon mal?
<floogy> Na, die Dinger sind im DTP Bereich weit verbreitet.
<TheInfinity> !ot > floogy 
<kubine> floogy: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Gamoder> benlu: Probiere es folgendermaßen: Nimm Okular, dann mach eine Notiz über die untere Hälfte der seite - rechtsklick - eigenschaften - mach alles weiß
<Gamoder> dann wähle das «blue polygon» tool, mit dem ziehst du das rechteck nach und färbst es dann auch weiß
<jokrebel> benlu: Die Lösung damals war - nimm die orginal Hermes-Aufkleber-Blätter und Dich kostet das Papier gar nichts mehr.
<Gamoder> mist, geht leider nicht
<dAnjou> jokrebel: lolwhoot :D
<dAnjou> ich wär mit nem cropping tool rangegangen
<floogy> TheInfinity, lol, darf man nicht mal 'ne Umschreibung für "das geht nicht direkt" geben? Außerdem wollte ich höflich sein, und auf dAnjous Frage antworten, aber ok, werde mal die Fresse halten.
<TheInfinity> benlu: was ganz genau versuchst du da (und was davon geht in OOo nicht)?
<floogy> benlu, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12484353/how-to-crop-a-section-of-a-pdf-file-to-png-using-ghostscript/12485020#12485020
<kubine> Title: php - How to crop a section of a PDF file to PNG using Ghostscript - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<floogy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6183479/cropping-a-pdf-using-ghostscript-9-01
<kubine> Title: Cropping a PDF using Ghostscript 9.01 - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<floogy> Du kannst -o cropped.pdf anstatt -o cropped.png verwenden. Das kann man wahrscheinlich auch als cups filter anlegen.
<dAnjou> floogy: da würd ich ja erst das ganze in PNGs umwandeln und dann halbieren
<floogy> Kannst Du auch machen, wie Du willst. Nutze einfach -o <name>.pdf
<floogy> Für PDF output dann -sDEVICE=pdfwrite nehmen.
<floogy> benlu, pdfinfo mit pdfcrop sollten auch funktionieren
<dAnjou> so, einzeiler fertig: pdftoppm -png xxx.pdf xxx && find -type f -name "xxx-*.png" -exec mogrify -crop 100%x50%+0+0 '{}' \+
<nitrox_> hallo zusammen. habe grade ubuntu auf einem acer extensa 3000 installiert. funktioniert alles tadellos - abgesehen vom cd/dvd laufwerk. ich hab schon eine weile gegooglet finde aber keinen ansatz
<dAnjou> qualitätseinstellungen finden sich in man pdftoppm
<floogy> sollte nicht auch das hier gehen? find -type f -name "xxx-*.pdf" -exec mogrify -crop 100%x50%+0+0 '{}' \;
<dAnjou> floogy: nö, imagemagick is ganz beschissen für vektorgrafiken (e.g. PDFs)
<floogy> ok, Ich verwende auch immer gs etc. für pdf
<musca> nitrox_: woran merkst Du das?
<dAnjou> pdftoppm nutzt auch gs, is aber ein einfacheres interface
<nitrox_> @musca ich lege eine cd (audio cd zum testen) ein und sie wird einfach nicht angezeigt. ich will das mal genauer formulieren: laufwerk liest keine datenträger. unter laufwerksverwaltung wird es ja angezeigt
<musca> nitrox_: still no idea?
<musca> https://www.google.com/search?q=howto+play+audio-cd+with+ubuntu
<kubine> Title: howto play audio-cd with ubuntu - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<nitrox_> musca: nein, leider immer noch keinen erfolg. liegt nicht an der audio cd. eine daten dvd und eine daten cd konnte das laufwerk auch nicht lesen
<nitrox_> gsmart sagt: NO MEDIUM present on device. A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options
<musca> der Benutzer ist Mitglied der Gruppe 'cdrom'?
<nitrox_> bitte?
<dAnjou> musca: wäre schon sehr merkwürdig wenn nich
<dAnjou> musca: das is per default so
<musca> dAnjou: ja.
<dAnjou> nitrox_: gib mal "groups" im terminal ein und poste die zeile hier
<nitrox_> laptop adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<nitrox_> ja, das steht cdrom... jetzt hab ich auch die frage verstanden :)
<dAnjou> dein nutzer heißt "laptop"? sei mal n bisl kreativ ^^
<nitrox_> ja, heisst laptop :)
<musca> tja, also liegt das Medium verkehrt herum im Laufwerk?
<nitrox_> musca: wäre schön wenn das problem so simpel wäre
<Jegub2008> by
<musca> in den Neunzigern gab's Reinigungs-CDs mit integrierter Bürste
<nitrox_> kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern. muss ein optisches laufwerk SMART unterstützen? im laufwerkmanager sehe ich "SMART-Status: nicht unterstützt"
<floogy> musca, nopaste mal  sudo lshw -class disk|sed -n '/-cdrom/,/-disk/p'
<floogy> nitrox_, musca,  sorry Ich meinte nitrox_ 
<nitrox_> http://nopaste.info/6d63ecd7a8.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<nevchen> re
<floogy> nitrox_, was listet denn ls /media, wenn Du eine Datencd einlegst?
<floogy> ls -l
<nitrox_> ausgabe ist "insgesamt 0"
<floogy> nitrox und dmesg|tail ohne cd und nach dem Einlegen einer Datencd?
<floogy> nitrox_, geht denn sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<nitrox_> floogy, er sagt "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<floogy> hm, nutzt Du dualboot? Funktioniert es noch in Windows?
<nitrox_> ist nur ubuntu drauf. bis gestern war XP installiert wo das laufwerk auch noch ging
<floogy> cdrecord -atip
<nitrox_> floogy, http://nopaste.info/d0d89fa1af.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<floogy>  dmesg | egrep -i cd.*om
<floogy> nitrox_, Der Kernel-Treiber scheint das Laufwerk nicht zu unterstützen.
<floogy> Merkwürdig, da man es im Netz finden kann.
<floogy> Welchen kernel verwendest Du?
<floogy> uname -a
<floogy> Oder es is über Nacht kaputt gegangen, keine Ahnung.
<nitrox_>  3.2.0-36-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:41:24 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<floogy> und dmesg | egrep -i cd.*om
<nitrox_> http://nopaste.info/1a939bd8d4.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<floogy> nitrox_, hast Du mal den computer neu gestartet und geschaut, ob das Problem weiterhin besteht??
<nitrox_> mmhh... moment. ich starte ihn mal neu
<floogy> grep -o cdrom  /etc/group ergibt cdrom, ja?
<floogy> `grep  cdrom /etc/group|grep -o $USER` macht mehr Sinn
<n> floogy, neustart hat leider nix gebracht
<floogy> Oder eben als gewöhlicher user eingeloggt, `groups |grep -o cdrom`
<floogy> Aber weiter oben sehe ich, dass das auch schon geklärt wurde.
<floogy> Hast Du einen Kaltstart gemacht? Bei mir stürzt der Treiber des Laufwerks unter precise ab und nur ein Kaltstart resettet das.
<Guest38138> ja, hab ich gemacht
<floogy> Beim fixieren mit wodim gibt es Probleme.
<floogy> Guest38138, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Du könntest den mainline kernel probieren.
<floogy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<kubine> Title: Mainline-Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest38138> floogy, danke erstmal für deine hilfe. ich werd das mit dem kernel mal probieren... was bleibt auch übrig
<partikel> hi...bräuchte Hilfe...
<partikel> mit meiner Dell wifi 1704
<partikel> meine Lampe leuchtet nicht
<partikel> hallo?
<sdx23> !wf >partikel
<kubine> partikel: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<partikel> also ich hab ubuntu 12.04  64 bit  mit Kernel 3.2.0-36-generic  auf einem Dell inspiron 17r.Alle treiber funktionieren problemlos bis auf das Wifi.
<partikel> versuche Wifi über ndiswrapper zum laufen zu bringen funktionieren nicht...
<sdx23> partikel: ndiswrapper braucht man heutzutage nur noch in ganz seltenen Fällen. Welcher Chipsatz ist das? Ist der Wlan-Schalter an?
<sdx23> Am besten die Ausgaben von "lsusb" und "rfkill list" in ein Pastebin.
<partikel> es gibt keinen Wlanschalter
<sdx23> ersteres zeigt usb-Geräte (da sollte die Karte bei sein), letzteres die Schaltereinstellung (die kann es auch geben, wenn es keinen Schalter gibt).
<partikel> hm okay..[paste:413022:dell wifi 1704]
<partikel> hab schon ein paar Anleitungen durch...
<sdx23> Bitte die URL, nicht den Titel (an dem sieht man nämlich nicht, welcher Pasteservice das ist).
<partikel> mitlerweile bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende
<partikel> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413022/
<kubine> Title: dell wifi 1704 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<partikel> sorry
<partikel> so okay
<partikel> hat schon jemand eine Idee?
<sdx23> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178352/broadcom-4365-wireless-driver-with-3-4-3-5-kernel das da sieht nach dir aus
<kubine> Title: Broadcom 4365 wireless driver with 3.4 / 3.5 kernel - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> (man beachte auch den Link zur linux-wireless mailingliste)
<partikel> hab ich schon auspobiert...geht nicht
<sdx23> Was haben dmesg und lsmod gesagt, nachdem du das hattest?
<partikel> moment...muss ich dann ndiswrapper wieder deinstallieren bevor ich das dkms paket verwende
<sdx23> Mein weiteres Vorgehen wäre da: Mit dmesg, lsmod und modprobe rausfinden, warum das Modul nicht geladen wird (was relativ sicher der Fall sein dürfte).
<partikel> erstmal die Ausgabe für dmesg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413027/
<kubine> Title: dell wifi › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> lauter unknown symbols, da passt wohl etwas nicht.
<partikel> ja das mit dem Ndiswrapper ist anscheinen nicht so gut
<partikel> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413032/ die ausgabe für lsmod
<kubine> Title: dell wifi 1704 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<partikel> ndiswrapper entfernen?
<floogy> lspci -nn | grep Bro
<ANTiSTAR> hi
<partikel> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<ANTiSTAR> könnte mir ein erfahrener user weiterhelfen?
<ANTiSTAR> keiner da?
<floogy> Zwar Arch, aber vielleicht neben dem Link von sdx23 doch hilfreich https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=145884&p=1
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Drivers for Broadcom 4365 WiFi module (Dell Vostro 3560) (Page 1) / Laptop Issues / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<partikel> so ... wieder da....
<partikel> das hab ich schon mal ausprobiert
<floogy> http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=[14e4%3A4365]&area=forum
<kubine> Title: Ergebnisse für „[14e4:4365“ › Suche › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<ANTiSTAR> Ich würd mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann, ich warte gern bis mich einer anschreibt.
<floogy> !meta >ANTiSTAR
<floogy> ok, vielleicht können andere das besser ;)
<jokrebel> ANTiSTAR: Stell einfach Deine Frage (am besten mit Fehlermeldungen)
<dadrc> !frag > ANTiSTAR 
<kubine> ANTiSTAR: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<ANTiSTAR> Alles klar, danke. Also ich habe Ubuntu 12.10 auf meinem Netbook installiert und bemerkt das es ziemlich langsam läuft. Evtl. wegen den Compiz-Effecten, obwohl Compiz bei anderen Distos flüssig läuft. Daher wollte ich gerne wissen, ob das LLVMPIPE nicht aktiviert ist und wie ich das herausbekommen kann.
<floogy> partikel, Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser thread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dell-vostro-2520-broadcom-4365-funktioniert-ni/?highlight=[14e4%3A4365]
<kubine> Title: Dell Vostro 2520 / Broadcom 4365 funktioniert nicht › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<floogy> Ich selbst bin nicht so firm im WLAN debugging.
<coldjack> Hallo ich habe mit unetbootin ubuntu server auf meinem usb stick gezogen
<coldjack> leider wird dieser nicht gebootet
<coldjack> wie kann ich das aendern?
<jokrebel> ANTiSTAR: Was für Netbook ist das? (hab selber keines und kann darum nur bedingt mitreden vom hörensagen weis ich aber das grade ein _Netbook_ eher "schmalbrüstig" ist - vielleicht wär ne andere DE eine Alternative)
<ANTiSTAR> es handelt sich um ein Acer Aspire One Happy
<ANTiSTAR> es hat einen Intel Atom 1,66 Ghz CPU und eine Intel GMA 3150 Grafikkarte
<ANTiSTAR> in Lubuntu z.B. läuft trotzdem Compiz ruckelfrei und sauber, aber Ubuntu läuft einfach nur grottenschlecht
<jokrebel> ANTiSTAR: Hast Du da die Netbootremix drauf gepackt?
<floogy> coldjack, hast Du im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge angepasst, oder bietet Dir das BIOS ein Bootmenu an?
<coldjack> ja, floggy
<coldjack> ist usb an 1. stelle
<ANTiSTAR> nein das hab ich nicht, es handelt sich um die normale Ubuntu version
<floogy> Dann versuche es wie auf der ubuntu Seite beschrieben, nicht mit unetbootin.
<partikel> hm leider kein Erfolg...
<partikel> muss mir wohl leider einen Stick kaufen ...son mist
<floogy> Zwar Arch, aber vielleicht neben dem Link von sdx23 doch hilfreich https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=145884&p=1
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Drivers for Broadcom 4365 WiFi module (Dell Vostro 3560) (Page 1) / Laptop Issues / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<coldjack> hab nur Mac zur hand
<jokrebel> ANTiSTAR: Die "normale" Ubuntu-Installation läuft hier selbst auf Laptops (älter, aber Netbooks ebenbürtig) teilweise unter Unity auch sehr ruckelig. Mit xfce oder sogar KDE aber zufriedenstellend. Unity ist IMHO nicht gerade "unanspruchsvoll" (Hardwarebezogen)
<floogy> coldjack http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<kubine> Title: How to create a bootable USB stick on OS X | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<coldjack> danke ich schau mal
<floogy> coldjack nach der Anleitung mit ubuntu-server verfahren, viel Glück.
<coldjack> ja genau=)
<coldjack> ich versuchs, danke
<floogy> coldjack, hat freenas nicht geklappt?
<coldjack> nö
<coldjack> aber ich habe es nicht mehr ausprobiert
<coldjack> kann ich es nachher ja auch mit der anleitung versuchen
<floogy> Ja, müsste wohl klappen.
<ANTiSTAR> weiss heisst das genau? also im prinzip möchte ich nur herausfinden, ob ubuntu nicht automatisch auf software rendering mittels llvmpipe läuft.
<ANTiSTAR> also bei mir
<coldjack> floggy: 
<coldjack> floggy: haste kurz Zeit?
<coldjack> ich versteh das ab Punkt 6 nicht
<ANTiSTAR> das system scheint hauptsächlich über die cpu zu laufen, weshalb ubuntun evtl so langsam läuft bei mir. wie gesagt auf xfce oder lxde kann ich compiz ruckelfrei laufen lassen mit allen plugins.
<coldjack> ah habs,9
<jokrebel> ANTiSTAR: Es ist ein Netbook! Erwarte keine grafischen und rechnerischen Wunder.
<ANTiSTAR> @jokrebel: nein tue ich nicht. also nochmal: wie finde ich heraus, ob die unity desktopeffekte über llvmpipe laufen?
<dadrc> ANTiSTAR, angeblich gibt `glxgears -info` das aus.
<dadrc> Da steht dann was von GL_RENDERER drin
<ANTiSTAR> Mesa DRI Intel(R) IGD x86/MMX/SSE2
<ANTiSTAR> das steht da
<ANTiSTAR> und das 1.4 Mesa 9.0
<dadrc> Ajo, dann ist es kein llvmpipe, soweit ich weiß.
<ANTiSTAR> wow dann läuft ubuntu also so schlecht auf meinem netbook
<ANTiSTAR> das ist sehr schade
<ANTiSTAR> ich mag die desktopumgebung sehr muss ich sagen
<ANTiSTAR> aber der desktop reagiert so träge auf eingaben, das ist unglaublich
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197771/how-do-i-enable-llvmpipe-rendering-in-unity behauptet, du kannst mit `UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1 unity` den llvmpipe-Modus erzwingen
<kubine> Title: 12.10 - How do I enable llvmpipe rendering in Unity? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Gerade kein Unity hier zum Testen, aber probier's halt mal.
<ANTiSTAR> ich check mal obs hilft
<daswort> In welcher Datei werden die zuletzt benutzen Dateien gespeichert?
<dadrc> Macht, soweit ich weiß, Zeitgeist
<dadrc> Das hat irgendwo eine sqlite-db
<cronon> Hallo, ich nutze Unity und Compiz und würde gerne meine Fensterknöpfe auf die rechte Seite der Fenster verschieben. In meinem letzten Ubuntu ohne Unity ging das noch über den gconf-editor, wo ich den Wert für "button-layout" geändert hab. Das will aber auf diesem System nicht mehr funktionieren. Was kann ich da tun?
<floogy> daswort, http://askubuntu.com/questions/92733/how-can-i-disable-recent-documents-in-unity
<kubine> Title: zeitgeist - How can I disable recent documents in Unity? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<daswort> Naja in Zeitgeist hab ich die Ordner schon geblacklistet. Aber im file chooser werden die noch angezeigt. Der File Chooser greift doch nicht auf Zeitgeist zu…
<daswort> cronon: dconf :)
<dadrc> Hätte gsettings behauptet
<daswort> Achja. 
<dadrc> `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ":maximize,minimize,close"`
<cronon> Danke, jetzt geht's. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mir die Tage des Ärgerns durch diesen Einzeiler hätte sparen können. :)
<daswort> Ahhhh → ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<gzor> hi
<gzor> ich habe wie im wiki artikel (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung )  versucht /tmp ins ram auszulagern. 
<gzor> Das habe ich mit df überprüft, und dort steht auch das erwartetet habe (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550437/ )
<gzor> Wenn ich jetzt allerdings testweise eine große Datei in /tmp kopiere, wird der ram nicht mehr ausgelastet
<kubine> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gzor> Praktisch dürfte die Auslagerung ja also nicht funktionieren. 
<gzor> Hat jemand eine Erklärung oder eine idee wie ich vorgehen könnte, um den Fehler zu finden?
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-20
<DeathCrystal> Hey, kann mir einer sagen wie ich eine N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27D8] auf ubuntu zum Laufen bekomme bzw. wo ich den passenden Treiber bekomme?
<DukePyrolator> guten morgen
<DukePyrolator> ich hab auf meinem netbook gerade mal von unity auf "lubuntu-netbook" umgestellt ... wenn ich jetzt auf ausloggen gehe bekomm ich eine fehlermeldung (irgendwas mit display-auflösung) und dann startet die grafische oberfläche nicht mehr
<DukePyrolator> wie kann ich das manuell restarten bzw. in der config eine andere gui auswählen?
<jokrebel> auch nach Neustart oder nur nach Ausloggen?
<DukePyrolator> nur nach dem ausloggen
<DukePyrolator> aber ich würde gerne wieder eine andere gui wählen
<jokrebel> und Du kommst nicht über den Login-Screen an dessen Auswahlmenü? Welchen Displaymanager nutz Du aktuell denn?
<DukePyrolator> ich hab keinen login-screen beim normalen boot, werde automatisch angemeldet
<DukePyrolator> zuletzt ausprobiert hatte ich lubuntu-netbook
<jokrebel> DukePyrolator: Als komplette Neuinstallation oder wie? Und ich weis nicht, delchen DM Lubuntu verwendet.
<jokrebel> *welchen
<DukePyrolator> ich weiss es auch nicht
<DukePyrolator> hab lubuntu-desktop vorhin per apt-get nachinstalliert und dann einfach mal geswitcht
<jokrebel> DukePyrolator: Und davor hattest Du …
<DukePyrolator> vorher hatte ich das normale unity
<DukePyrolator> das lief aufm netbook nur ein wenig langsam
<DukePyrolator> ich restarte mal kurz
<jokrebel> DukePyrolator: Vermutlich wirst Du dann LightDM nutzen. Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung ist beschrieben wo das mit dem "automatischen" konfiguriert ist
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DukePyrolator> danke
<jokrebel> DukePyrolator: IIRC kann man auch einfach den Timeout höher stellen. Dann kommt der Loginscreen und nach zB.30 Sekunden nichts machen logst Du dann trotzdem noch automagisch ein.
<jokrebel> gerne
<DukePyrolator> hm, wenn ich autologin auf was anderes als 0 stelle bekomm ich die fehlermeldung sofort 
<DukePyrolator> ok, problem gelöst: in meiner /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf stand bei greeter-session=  nix dahinter, hab das jetzt in "greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter" umgeändert und jetzt gehts 
<DukePyrolator> trotzdem vielen dank für die hilfe - ohne den link hätte ich nie rausgefunden welches config file ich editieren muss :)
<jokrebel> DukePyrolator: Gern geschehn und danke für die Rückmeldung.
<DukePyrolator> firefox braucht aber immernoch genauso lange zum starten :(
<jokrebel> DukePyrolator: Warum hätte sich _da_  jetzt was geändert haben sollen?
<DukePyrolator> k.A., hab es einfach nur gehofft 
<ostrowsky> exit
<ostrowsky> quit
<jokrebel> !away germanstudent
<jokrebel> !away > germanstudent
<kubine> germanstudent: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<hasselmm> seltsam, dass #ubuntu-de und #debian-de die einzigen channels in grossen irc sind, wo sich jemand dran stört... ;-)
<hasselmm> was ist nun wirklich störender: diese nick-wechsel, oder das genörgel darüber? ;-)
<DukePyrolator> es gibt noch mehr channels
<jokrebel> hasselmm: Und das gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<DukePyrolator> mode +b *|afk!*@* :)
<hasselmm> wer sonst nichts im leben zu sagen hat, spielt den irc-diktator ;-)
<hasselmm> (das ist zumindest was rüberkommt)
<hasselmm> (wahrschein stimmt die wahrnehmung nicht)
<hasselmm> *lich
<DukePyrolator> es gibt regeln und an die sollte man sich halten
<jokrebel> !ot > hasselmm Wir können gerne drüben weiterreden. Hier ist das durch!
<kubine> hasselmm Wir können gerne drüben weiterreden. Hier ist das durch!: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<DukePyrolator> (z.bps. auch den -offtopic channel für sowas zu benutzen)
<hasselmm> also doch real-life versager.
<BigKing_2nd> hallo, möchte unter der KDE-Umgebung einen Link, den ich von Hand im Terminal eingeben muss als Verknüpfung irgendwo haben. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen. 
<bekks> Was denn für einen Link?
<malenki-osm_> tag
<BigKing_2nd> ich muss via Terminal einen Befehl ausführen.
<malenki-osm_> gibts hier auch hi8lfe für bodhi linux?
<malenki-osm_> *-8
<BigKing_2nd> mit einigen Parametern... daher würde ich das gerne in eine Art Verknüpfung machen
<bekks> malenki-osm_: Nein.
<malenki-osm_> bekks, schad, ty
<bekks> BigKing_2nd: Dann füge einen sog. Starter hinzu.
<malenki-osm_>  /join #bodhilinux
<malenki-osm_> :)
<BigKing_2nd> wo soll ich den hinzufügen?
<BigKing_2nd> in der Taskleiste?
<bekks> Da wo du das möchtest.
<BigKing_2nd> aber... wenn ich in die Fensterleiste klicker, dann kann kann ich nicht mit der Rechten Maustaste auswählen Starter hinzufügen...
<BigKing_2nd> oder geht das nicht mit der rechten Maustaste
<bekks> Du musst erst rechts auf diesen Knopf klicken um die Panel editieren zu können.
<BigKing_2nd> du meinst Werkzeugkasten der Kontrolleiste oder rechts oben in der Ecke
<bekks> Oder da, ja.
<BigKing_2nd> und dann such ich nach schnellstarter... doppelklick
<BigKing_2nd> aber wo ist der jetzt zu finden?
<bekks> Wieso Doppelklick?
<bekks> Was tust du da? :)
<BigKing_2nd> dann hab ich nen fehler gemacht.
<BigKing_2nd> na was du (teilweise) schreibst.
<BigKing_2nd> :)
<BigKing_2nd> Ich glaube wir reden von unterschiedlichen Sachen... daher kommt es ggf. zu PRoblemen oder Missverständnissen
<BigKing_2nd> :(
<bekks> Das kann sein, ja.
<BigKing_2nd> also... ich hab KDE und möchte eine Link zu einem Programm, welche ich auf dem Terminal von Hand starten müsste (inkl. Parameter) in der Fensterleiste als Link haben
<BigKing_2nd> das ist mein Ziel
<BigKing_2nd> wie... ist mir eigentlich egal... .am schönsten fänd ich es mit einem schönen Button ;)
<bekks> Diesen Button nenn man Schnellstarter.
<BigKing_2nd> ok
<BigKing_2nd> jetzt... wie erzeug ich den... du schreibst... Fensterleiste -> rechts einen Button drücken.
<BigKing_2nd> der heisst bei mir Werkzeugkasten der Kontrollleiste
<BigKing_2nd> und ist so ein gelboranges Symbol mit 3 Punkten
<BigKing_2nd> und macht bei mir... Miniporgramme zur Kontrollleiste hinzufügen. -> von daher... denke ich, ist es das richtige
<bekks> Du musst unter KDE erstmal die Panel zur Bearbeitung freischalten. Das schreib ich.
<BigKing_2nd> ok, dann versteh ich nicht, was du meinst
<bekks> Man kann dioe Panel (Normalzustand) so einstellen, dass man sie nicht verändern kann.
<BigKing_2nd> ok, von der Logik verstanden. vom umsetzen noch nicht
<BigKing_2nd> zumindest nicht, wie ich es ändern soll
<mabox> Hallo, ich bin zum erstenmal in dem Raum und habe ihn sofort zu den Favoriten hinzugefügt im "Empathy". Das klappt auch, aber wenn ich den Raum verlasse ist auch der Eintrag in den Favoriten weg. Kennt jemand das Problem? Andere Räume bleiben in den Favoriten drin, z.B. ubuntuforum.
<bekks> Ich würde einen IRC-Clienten für IRC benutzen, z.B. xchat, und nicht empathy.
<mabox> OK, seh gerade den gibt es ja auch schön sauber über das Softwarecenter :-) Werde ich mir dann mal anschauen, Danke.
<bekks> mabox: Und bitte nicht xchat-gnome sondern wirklich xchat :)
<ThreeM> bekks, ich würd ja eher hexchat empfehlen
<ThreeM> x-chat wird ja net mehr weiter entwickelt
<bekks> Oh, i see.
<ThreeM> und hexchat ist ein aktueller fork von x-chat
<ThreeM> weiß grad net ob das in den repos drinne ist, aber fertige pakete für ubuntu gibts bei hexchat.org
<jokrebel> mabox: Oder eines der anderen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC#Programme
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mabox> Sieht so aus als ob hexchat nicht in den repos ist. Ich schau mir mal hexchat an. Was spricht den sonst noch gegen Empathy? Das wäre halt schon installiert und nutze damit auch noch andere Messenger. Mit dem Favoritenproblem könnte ich ja leben.
<ThreeM> gegen empathy spricht so nix, nur halt bequemlichkeit und kompfort
<jokrebel> mabox: Wenn man IRC öfter und intensiver nutzen will ist ein "echter" IRC-Client hat einfach einem Multimessangerplugin überlegen.
<jokrebel> *halt
<mabox> OK. Für mich ist das IRC echt ein neues Thema. War seither hauptsächlich in Foren unterwegs, aber theoretisch könnte man auch hier alles möglich fragen ja? Also was ich meine, ist es geschmacksache wo man postet? Gibt es eine Trennung zwischen Foren und IRC? Sorry wenn ich jetzt blöd frage, aber bevor ich jetzt google.....
<bekks> Die Foren habe nichts mit IRC zu tun.
<mabox> ja aber sollten gewisse Themen in ein Forum oder könnte das hier eigentlich auch besprochen werden oder?
<bekks> Alles was Ubuntu-Support betrifft, kannst du auch hier diskutieren.
<jokrebel> mabox: IRC funktioniert eher "live" … aber lass uns das besser nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic bequatschen da das nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat.
<k1l_> nochmal als roundup: hexchat ist nicht in den repos. xchat wird zwar nicht mehr weiterentwickelt aber noch gepflegt von den maintainern
<ThreeM> gibt nen ppa für hexchat übrigens
<mabox> Alles klar, vielen Dank. Muss weg
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, meine usb sticks werden leider immernoch nicht angenommen. beide ports probiert mit verschiedenen sticks. es passiert einfach nix...
<bekks> Eigenbaukernel?
<WasserDragoon> bekks: nein, hatte doch gestern noch auf 3.0.5-22 gedowngraded ;-)
<WasserDragoon> *3.5.0-22
<bekks> Dann würde ich schon fast darauf wetten dass du zwei defekte/abgeschaltete USB Ports hast.
<WasserDragoon> bekks: hm defekt wäre mist, abgeschaltet kann ich im bios nachprüfen oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<WasserDragoon> gut dann bis gleich
<WasserDragoon> bekks: hm ich hab im bios nirgendwo die möglichkeit usb ports auszuschalten
<WasserDragoon> kann sowas an nem beta filemanager liegen?
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Nein.
<WasserDragoon> hm vielleicht hab ich doch nicht den aktuellsten kernel für 12.10 drauf
<bekks> Was auch nicht der Grund ist.
<WasserDragoon> naja wenn er zu neu und kein stable is schon oder
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Denn auch dein jetziger KErnel hat unter Garantie USB Unterstützung.
<WasserDragoon> gestern gings sporadisch mal da hab ich zwei sticks mal ein und ausgesteckt an beiden ports und irgendwann wurden beide angenommen
<WasserDragoon> jetz scheint garnix mehr zu gehen
<bekks> Dann steck mal einen Stick ein und schieb die Ausgabe von dmesg und lsusb nach pastebin bitte.
<beaver74> 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' und den Stick anschließen finde ich auch brauchbar
<WasserDragoon> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413037/  syslog folgt gleich
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Und der Stick ist eingesteckt?
<WasserDragoon> bekks: jep
<moritz_89> Achja das Problem von gestern?
<WasserDragoon> moritz_89: genau
<WasserDragoon> hier hab ich den befehl ausgeführt und den stick aus- und wieder eingesteckt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413042/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> Na dann, viel Glück. Zum Helfen hab ich wahrscheinlich zu wenig Ahnung :-P
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Und der Stick ist nicht kaputt?
<WasserDragoon> bekks: definitiv. hab 3 stück ausprobiert. alle 3 funktionieren bei mir nicht. am laptop meiner freundin schon.
<moritz_89> Mal mit ner live-cd probiert?
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Das klingt nach defekten USB Ports.
<WasserDragoon> moritz_89: ist ein ultrabook müsste also die livecd auf nen stick machen. teufelskreis also ;-)
<bekks> Und du hast keinen anderen Rechner?
<WasserDragoon> bekks: nur den laptop meiner freundin
<bekks> Dann benutz den doch dazu -.-
<beaver74> WasserDragoon, würde der Stick denn vom POST erkannt werden und könntest du von booten? 
<moritz_89> Ich hatte mal ein ahnliches Problem: Windows hat erst nur die vorderen Ports nicht mehr angenommen und dann ging nichts mehr. Auch unter nem live-linux lief nix mehr. Meine Empfehlung, probier ob er nen live-stick mit übers bios annimmt
<Minipluto> ich habe ein Ubuntu 12.10 live-System auf einer externen HDD mit einer manuellen Methode angelegt. Und zwar hat die Platte eine casper-rw Partition und auf der boot-Partition ist die Ubuntu iso, die mittels Grub2 gebootet wird, mit dem Parameter, dass er casper-rw zum Speichern von Veränderungen verwenden soll. Leider habe ich bei einem Update gerade festgestellt, dass der den neueren Kernel nicht komplett installiert bekommt. Da ...
<moritz_89> mach dir einen auf dem laptop deiner freundin mit unetbootin
<Minipluto> ... kommt immer „update-initramfs disabled since running on read-only media“ – ist ja eigentlich nur die halbe Wahrheit, weil der Rest funktioniert, d.h. casper-rw wird wirklich auch verwendet. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Update des Kernels zu komplettisieren?
<WasserDragoon> beaver74: moritz_89: danke werd ich mal testen
<moritz_89> WasserDragoon: *daumendrück*
<moritz_89> Bericht wird dann erwartet :-)
<moritz_89> So ich zieh mir grad mal Ubuntu 12.10 aufn Stick. mal schauen wies is ^^
<WasserDragoon> moritz_89: danke, werde dann natürlich bescheid geben. muss nur noch etwas warten. freundin zieht sich grad was übers netzwerk von meiner ssd :-)
<moritz_89> So bin mal restarten mir Ubuntu 12.10 angucken l8er on
<moritz_89> im back with bad news. irgendwie kommt Ubuntu 12.10 nicht mti meiner Graka klar
<WasserDragoon> mir geht das mit den usb ports so auf den sack grad jetz wo ich de brauch... muss meinem bruder nachher noch nen smartphone flashen -.-
<bekks> Nicht mit dem Rechner :>
<moritz_89> WasserDragoon: Hast du Ahnung von sowas? ich wollte mir Cyanogenmod flashen, habs net hinbekommen, weil ich den flash den ich für den Recoverymode nur für windoof bekomm^^
<bekks> Und das gehört komplett in den OT :)
<WasserDragoon> moritz_89: warte ich komm in den ot channel
<moritz_89> kk 
<pog> moin, ich hab gerade ein 12.04 ab einem usbstick mit iso-image getestet. Läuft gut. Lustig ist dass youtube videos sogar gespielt werden, obwohl eine Meldung kommt, dass man plugins installieren muesste (unter FF).
<WasserDragoon> pog: vermutlich nutzt youtube schon html 5 elemente die natürlich moderne browser wie firefox bereits können. flash stirbt so langsam aus.
<pog> o.k. das kann es sein.
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Das tutu Youtube nur auf Userwunsch.
<bekks> Flash ist leider noch sehr lange nicht tot.
<WasserDragoon> bekks: ich schrieb ja auch "vermutlich" ;-)
<Tanuka> Hi, kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen? :)
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht, ohne konkretes Problem.
<Tanuka> Ich bekomme Ubunti 10.04 nicht installiert von DVD. Nach dem Ladebildschirm mit dem Ubuntu kommt anschließend nur ein schwarzes Bild
<maredebianum> Warum 10.04?
<bekks> Ich würde 12.04 nehmen - 10.04 hat als Desktop nur noch bis April Support.
<Tanuka> Hab gehört das soll besser getestet sein?
<WasserDragoon> xD
<bekks> Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache dass es nur noch bis April supported ist. 12.04 hat bis 2017 Support.
<Tanuka> Auf der officiellen Ubuntuseite steht auch nur 10.04 und 10.10 zum download
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Auf der offiziellen Ubuntuseite findet man 10.04 12.04 und 12.10
<maredebianum> Wenn das der ganze Grund ist: nimm was aktuelleres, dann tut deine Hardware auch eher damit.
<bekks> 10.10 ist nicht mehr supported.
<jokrebel> Tanuka: Eine LTS-Version zu nehmen macht schon Sinn, wenn dann aber die aktuelle und nicht die, bei der der Support schon bald eingestellt werden wird.
<bekks> Tanuka: Von welche Ubuntuseite redest du?
<Tanuka> Ich war auf dieser Seite hier?! --> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> Jo, da gibt es 12.x
<ring0> Tanuka, dort wird 12.04 und 12.10 angeboten
<bekks> Tanuka: Da steht nichts mehr von 10.10, sondern was von 12.10 ...
<WasserDragoon> ich bin dann auch mal weg, weiß noch nich wann ich wegen des usb problems wieder zeit hab und wieder vorbei schau
<jokrebel> Tanuka: Ich empfele genau von dort die "Get Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"
<Tanuka> Oh Sorry, hab auch 12.04 nicht 10.04
<bekks> Tanuka: Wenn Du 64bit HW hast, dann die 64bit Variante.
<exoon> hallo. Kurze Frage zu wine. Wenn ich ein Windowstool benutze, kann ich auf die Daten in meinem Home zugreifen - was ja sinnvoll ist. Wenn ich das nicht möchte, dann reicht es im wineprefix die verlinkungen zu löschen und wine läuft in einer Sandbox?
<Tanuka> Hatte die 32bit version genommen weil ein Freund meinte die liefe stabiler als die 64bit?
<bekks> Dein Freund weiss icht wirmklich wovon er redet.
<apollo13> sag ihm er ist ein troll :/
<maredebianum> Was für Freunde hast du?
<bekks> *nicht wirklich
<Tanuka> Also kann das daran liegen das ich die 32bit version auf nem 64bit system intallieren wollte?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> !nomodeset > Tanuka 
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> Tanuka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Tanuka> Ok, vielen dank.. werds damit mal versuchen :)
<maredebianum> exoon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine#Was-muss-man-ueber-die-Interna-wissen
<kubine> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tanuka> So, nun läuft es.. lag an meinem DVD Laufwerk. Das hat Probleme mit gebrannten DVDs :P Vielen Dank nochmals :)
<FUZxxl> Moin!
<FUZxxl> Ich möchte auf meinem Server automatisch jeden Tag um 4 Uhr morgen Softwareaktualisierungen durchführen lassen.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe herausgefunden, dass es in der Datei /etc/cron.daily.d/apt bereits ein Skript gibt. 
<FUZxxl> Was muss ich tun, damit das mit den aktualisierungen funzt?
<moritz_89> Mahlzeit, kann es sein, dass die Version von UNetBotin aus den paketquellen nicht ganz aktuell ist?
<dadrc> Muss nicht unbedingt die neuste Version sein, joa
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Je nach verwendetem Ubuntu könnte sowas schon sein. Wieso genau muss es da "ganz aktuelle" sein?
<dadrc> FUZxxl, da gibt's ne Config-Datei für.
<ppq> "Create /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02periodic file to set your preference."
<moritz_89> jokrebel: Wegen aktuellen Distris ^^ ich weiß geht auch über isos ist aber so angenehmer^^ Was genau bedeutet "live" bei ubuntu in UNetBotin?
<dadrc> Müsste /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic sogar schon geben, wenn unattended-upgrades installiert ist
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Was genau hast Du denn _eigentlich_ vor?
<moritz_89> n Paar kumpels USBs mit Linux Botfähig machen ^^ 
<FUZxxl> jo, hab das Prog mal installiert
<moritz_89> *boot
<dadrc> FUZxxl, auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration#unattended-upgrades steht noch ein bisschen mehr dazu
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Dann nimm doch einfach den USB-Creator http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> jokrebel: kk danke ich guck mir den mal an. 
<jokrebel> Hm - les da grad " Ab Ubuntu 12.04 wird hierfür in der Community-Dokumentation der Linux Live USB Creator  vorgeschlagen." … gibt es den Startmedienersteller gar nicht mehr OOTB?
<moritz_89> Hallo, ich nochmal: als Anwenderfreundlichstes Linux gehe ich mal von Ubuntu aus, welches wird denn empfohlen, wenn ich wenig ressourcen zur verfügung habe?
<Funfood> moritz_89 http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<kubine> Title: DSL information (at damnsmalllinux.org)
<moritz_89> ah davon hatte ich schonmal gehört kam nur nichtmehr drauf. danke
<Funfood> bidde
<jokrebel> Und dieses LiLi gibts dann auch noch anscheinend nur für Windows? 
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Auf Ubuntubasis Lubuntu oder Xubuntu
<jokrebel> und Anwenderfreundlich ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, das von Funfood empfohlene (wofür es hier herin keinen Support gibt) auch nicht gerade.
<moritz_89> danke
<Funfood> die frage ging nicht um anwenderfreundlichkeit ;)
<k1l_> moritz_89: bei wenig ressourcen kann man auch mal mit Lubuntu probieren. aber je nachdem wie wenig power die hardware hat muss man da auch schon genannte spezial distros umschwenken
<moritz_89> sagen wir mal ich hab bei den systemen mindestens 1 GHz und 256MB Ram zur verfügung
<moritz_89> Als UI dann vermutlich KDE oder?
<k1l_> nee nicht kde
<k1l_> !lubuntu > moritz_89 
<kubine> moritz_89: Informationen zu Lubuntu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lubuntu
<moritz_89> Ahh ok thx klingt nice
<k1l_> kde gehört wie gnome und mittlerweile auch schon xfce zu den großen schwergewichten
<moritz_89> zum Arbeiten nehm ich Unity, was ich auch den Linuxeinsteigern empfehle weils sehr Anwenderfreundlich ist. Oder wie siehst du das?
<k1l_> sehe ich auch so, aber da scheiden sich die geister.
<moritz_89> Unity frisst halt wie blöd aber das ist klar ^^
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ich nutze inzwischen immer öfter auch wieder KDE nachdem sich das auf schwacher Hardware wesentlich flüssiger gibt als Unity.
<moritz_89> Bei mir hauts mit Unity gut hin.  Ist zwar auch kein Rechenwunder, aber immerhin bisschen was ^^
<moritz_89> Hab ich mit Lubuntu zugriff auf die Paketquellen?
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Klar
<moritz_89> nice :-)
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Lubuntu und Xubuntu sind offizielle Derivate für die Du hier herin sogar supportmäßige Beratung finden kannst.
<moritz_89> Mal was zu Ubuntu: Bei Live-Ubuntu gibts einige garfische Leckerbissen, die in der Installierten Version nicht verfügbar sind. Woran liegt das?
<bekks> Das liegt daran, dass die entspr. Pakete nicht zur Basisinstallation gehören.
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Man kann alles nachinstallieren. Wenn es Dir da jetzt aber um nichts spezielles geht, wär das aber eher eine Diskussion für nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<moritz_89> Also ich hätte gerne die Funktion wieder, dass ich zum Maximieren das Fenster einfach nach oben ziehe. Auch einige Funktionen wie z.B.: das direkte einfügen der Programme in die Linke Leiste von Unity ist ganz nützlich. Wenn ich jetzt was einfüge rutscht es an unterste position, im Live Ubuntu konnte ich es direkt irgendwo zwischenfügen.
<moritz_89> Es sei mir verziehen, wenn es nicht hierher gehört
<k1l_> moritz_89: man kann die starter verschieben indem man erst lange klickt und dann verschiebt
<k1l_> evtl muss man (je nach eingestellter empfindlichkeit) die symbole eine breite nach rechts rausziehen um sie dann zu verschieben
<moritz_89> k1l_: das weiß ich ja. Nur im LiveUbuntu konnte man direkt aus der Dash-Startseite die Programme irgendwo zwischenziehen
<k1l_> ds müsste noch gehen. 
<jokrebel> tut es auch
<moritz_89> bei mir nicht
<jokrebel> genau so wie das "Maximieren" bzw. "Halbe-Breite-Maximieren" wenn man ein Fenster an den oberen Rand zieht.
<moritz_89> geht alles bei mir nicht
<moritz_89> das schlaucht mich jetzt...
<moritz_89> ist zwar nur Prestige aber irgendwie doof, dass es nicht geht
<k1l_> bist du vlt im 2d modus?
<k1l_> oder hast die effekte deaktiviert?
<moritz_89> also im 3d bin ich definitiv da hab ich mich noch gefreut dass der auf meinem neuen rechner läuf
<moritz_89> wo stell ich das ein?
<k1l_> so spontan in den einstellungen mal gucken
<k1l_> ansonsten mal im ccsm gucken, ob die plugins auch aktiviert sind
<moritz_89> ok jetzt muss ich leider wieder mal zugeben dass ich nicht soviel Ahnung hab. in den Einstellungen hab ich geguckt aber was ist ccsm
<k1l_> !ccsm > moritz_89 
<kubine> moritz_89: Informationen zu ccsm finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ccsm
<k1l_> aber vorsicht. das unity dort nicht abwählen
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Glaub der ist standardmäßig nicht vorinstalliert; genauso wie MyUnity (da auch nen Blick wert wäre)
<moritz_89> danke
<k1l_> myunity geht bei 12.10 nicht mehr. da sollte man z.b. unsettings nutzen
<moritz_89> ach CompizCOnfig sag das doch gleich das ist installiert. Wo find ich die einstellugn da bzw wie heißt die
<moritz_89> ich hab 12.04
<moritz_89> verträgt sich ccsm mit myunity?
<dreamon__> Gibt es ein Programm das eine "telnet/ssh" verbindung aufbaut und einige Befehle abarbeit. Oder muß ich das selbst scripten.. ?
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Ich hab hier (12.04 LTS) zumindest beides installiert (war schon vor 12.04 und dann per Release-Upgrade) funktionsfähig und ohne Probleme am laufen.
<Longbottom> dreamon__: Du kannst es mit expect probieren, oder deinen Befehl bei ssh direkt angeben.
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Sicher, dass Du noch telnet nutzen musst/willst?
<dreamon__> Hab da ein altes NAS das kann nur telnet.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, Ist auch nur lokal im Netzwerk. Also nicht schlimm.
<moritz_89> Also Ubuntu rennt scheinbar doch im 2D Modus obwohl ich 3D Angeklickt habe bei der anmeldung. Wo liegt das Problem?
<dreamon__> Longbottom, Hast du mir ein Manual/Link kfür expect finde gerade kein Wiki dafür.
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Auslogen und im Loginscreen entsprechen abändern (Auf das Ubuntulogo über Name/Passwort klicken)
<methusalem> guten abend
<moritz_89> jokrebel: das hab ich doch gerade geschribeen, dass ich das bereits mehrmals gemacht habe. trotzdem keine Änderung
<methusalem> sind die server und desktop kernel mit den selben Einstellungen kompilliert?
<k1l_> moritz_89: graka treiber installiert?
<moritz_89> ja
<k1l_> moritz_89: welchen?
<moritz_89> SiS 761 ausm Wiki
<methusalem> kernel 3.7 erkennt mein SAS controller nicht, jedoch 3.5 ohne probleme
<moritz_89> den Ungepatchten
<Longbottom> dreamon: http://www.tcl.tk/man/expect5.31/expect.1.html <- da würde ich mal anfangen (oder "man expect").
<kubine> Title: Manpage of EXPECT (at www.tcl.tk)
<k1l_> moritz_89: ohje, ne sis karte
<moritz_89> k1l_: ja hab schon gehört dass die eher suboptimal sind
<k1l_> da würde ich mich mit 2d begnügen
<k1l_> 3d würde nur viel viel viel mehr arbeit bedeuten und dann ist es nichtmal sicher ob es überhaupt läuft
<methusalem> naja offenbar sind in diesem kanal nur pausenclowns
<dreamon> Longbottom, Danke.. Viel Englisch. Mal schauen ob das köpfchen das durchhält ;) 
<moritz_89> k1l_: danke :-) dann muss ich das wohl so hinnehmen ich wünsche noch allseits nen schönen Abend
<k1l_> moritz_89: ja, leider. intel, amd/ati und nvidia sind da wesentlich pflegeleichter
<moritz_89> thx 
<moritz_89> bb
<Longbottom> dreamon: auf deutsch hab ich folgendes gefunden: http://www.clug.de/vortraege/expect/expect.html
<kubine> Title: Programme fernsteuern mit expect (at www.clug.de)
<dreamon> Longbottom, Danke. Das scheint genau das zu sein, was ich brauche. autoexpect gibt es auch noch.. Ich hab noch nicht herausgefunden ob das eventuell auch noch hilfreich wäre..
<ring0> gab es für unity nicht eine alternative zu myunity als tool?
<k1l_> ring0: unsettings z.b.
<dreamon> Longbottom, Das geht ja Super!!! In welches Verzeichnis könnte ich mein script kopieren, das ich es von jedem Verzeichnis aus aufrufen könnte?
<maytz> /usr/bin
<Longbottom> dreamon: Ich würde es in ~/bin/ packen, das sollte automatisch im PATH sein.
<MojoDodo> hallo, ich verwende ubuntu 12.04. weiß jmd ob es möglich ist neue konton (zb icq oder dergleichen) über die kommandozeile zu empathy hinzuzufügen
<dreamon> Merci. Oder ich füge das Verzeichnis PATH hinzu. Mal schauen ie man das macht. DANKE
<itry> Hallo! Ubuntu hat mein Grub zerstört scheint mir. Ich boote normalerweise in ein verschlüsseltes Debian. Aber nachdem ich auf einer anderen Partition Ubuntu geupdated habe funktioniert das nicht mehr.
<itry> Kennt sich jemand gut genug aus, um mir zu helfen?
<k1l_> itry: bei einem update mit neuem kernel wird der grub neu geschrieben
<cave> Ich versuche gerade das Programm "Dropox" zu installieren. Dabei zeigt es jetzt schon eine Stunde an: "Änderungen werden angewendet". Wie kann ich das abbrechen?
<k1l_> MojoDodo: ich weiß es auswendig nicht, aber ich würde einfach mal gucken ob "man empathy" sich da was zu sagt
<itry> k1l_: die boot partition für debian wird noch angezeigt im neuen grub. aber wenn ich die boote lande ich jetzt in einer shell und nicht in debian.
<k1l_> itry: wie war es den vorher? war das der grub von dem debian dann?
<k1l_> itry: wenn ja: live cd nehmen ins debian chrooten und von da den grub wieder anschubsen
<itry> k1l_: ich kann das "debian" ja booten. also die boot-partition. was meinst du mit "anschubsen"?
<k1l_> itry: das debian dann seinen grub bzw seine grub-konfiguration auf die platte schreibt.
<k1l_> aber an den partitionen selbst ändert so ein update oder ein schreiben vom grub ja nichts.
<itry> k1l_: was meinst du mit "dann"? welchen befehl soll ich dafür beutzen?
<k1l_> kannst dir mal die parameter angucken, die die debian partition hat. vlt fehlt da was oder so.
<k1l_> itry: ich nutze weder debian noch verschlüsselung. debian mit verschlüsselung im dualboot klingt nach "du weisst was du machst"
<itry> k1l_: das komische ist ja, das ich die boot partition noch im boot-menu sehe. aber wenn ich sie boote lande ich nur in einer shell. und die verschlüsselten partitionen scheinen nicht zur verfügung gestellt zu werden.
<k1l_> itry: chroote ins debian und lass den grub von dort neu schreiben
<MojoDodo> k1l_: nein man empathy sagt nichts dazu
<MojoDodo> hatte ich schon versucht
<jokrebel> hört sich stark nach doppelten /boot-Verzeichnissen und nicht komplett durchdachtem "in den MBR installieren" an. Ist aber auch nur geraten, da ich weder mit Debian größere Erfahrung hab (geschweige denn mit Verschlüsselung^^ [wer auch immer sowas braucht ©])
<MojoDodo> kann es sein, dass das auf keinen fall möglich ist oder lässt sich das irgendwie doch noch rausfinden?
<itry> k1l_: schätze ich versuchs mal mit: 1) in debians boot partition booten 2) grub-install /dev/sda ausführen.
<k1l_> MojoDodo: am besten mal die empathy jungs direkt fragen
<bekks> MojoDodo: Es würde mich wundern, wenn das möglich ist.
<ring0> k1l_, ah, danke
<jokrebel> MojoDodo: Schon mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Empathy und vor allem dann auch noch die Weiterführenden Links durchforstet. Da gibt es bestimmt "Kontaktadressen"
<kubine> Title: Empathy › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> itry: Wie angedeutet. Ich vermute doppelten /boot und das "falsche" im MBR
<itry> Hmmm.. grub-install von der ubuntu boot partition aus hat die Sache auch nicht verbessert.
<MojoDodo> ja da werde ich wohl mal nachforsten müssen
<itry> jokrebel: Das Problem ist ja nicht, das ich die Boot-Partition nicht mehr sehe.
<jokrebel> itry: Hatte ähnliches (vermutlich; und natürlich ohne Verschlüsselung) mal mit 2 Linux(en?) auf einer Platte. Je nachdem, welche grad ein Kernelupdate (mit Grub neu schreiben) hatte, gabs anschließend Probleme (weil halt keine gemeinsame /boot-Partition)
<itry> jokrebel: beide partitionen waren immer zu sehen, aber eine hat nicht mehr richtig gebooted?
<jokrebel> itry: Und Boot-Partition =|= /boot-Verzeichnis auf einer (welche auch immer grad im MBR steht) Partition
<jokrebel> itry: Gemein, aber wahr: "Ich kann mein Debian nicht mehr booten" ist eigentlich kein Ubuntu-Problem *duck* Aber wie gesagt; ich vermute Du hast im MBR die kontrolle an das Boot-Verzeichnis der Ubuntu-Partition übergeben. Deshalb siehtst Du im GRUB-Menü zwar die Debian-Partition, aber /boot ist über die Ubuntu~ eingebunden.
<ring0> um das global menu zu disablen, reicht es indicator-appmenu zu purgen oder sollten auch appmenu-gtk und indicator-applet-appmenu des feldes verwiesen werden?
<itry> jokrebel: inzwischen habe ich allerdings in die debian boot-partition gebooted und grub-install durchgeführt. seitdem sieht grub wieder aus wie vorher. aber debian booted immer noch nicht normal.
<jokrebel> itry: Naja - weil die Kernel die Debian will ja auch auf der Debian-Partition (in dessen /boot oder separate /boot-Partition) liegen und deshalb in /boot von Ubuntu nicht gefunden werden können. Du solltest Dich dringen in die Thematik von Grub/Bootmanager, Dual(oder mehr)-Boot, Partitionen etc. einlesen.
<itry> jokrebel: "weil die Kernel die Debian will ja auch auf der Debian-Partition liegen" ???
<jokrebel> schätzungsweise
<itry> jokrebel: ich fürchte, wir sprechen unterschiedliche sprachen.
<jokrebel> warum?
<bekks> itry: Weil Du nicht verstanden hast, wo die Kernel liegen?
<itry> bekks: ich habe nicht verstanden, was er sagen möchte.
<moro> moin, wenn ich bei der ubuntu installation festplatte löschen und ubuntu installieren wähle, kann ich dann auch sagen auf welche er das installieren soll?
<itry> bekks, jokrebel: ich boote ja nicht in /boot von ubuntu sondern in /boot von debian.
<Lothenon> moro> ja, du kannst die partitionen entsprechend auswählen
<moro> Okay, danke
<bekks> itry: Ja, und kernel von debian liegen in /boot von debian und kernelvon ubuntu liegen in /boot von ubuntu.
<moro> der hat mir schonmal den bootloader deswgen zerschossen, also lieber nachfragen^^
<jokrebel> itry: Welches /boot von welcher Partition verwendet wird steht im MBR. Das kannst Du beim Bootvorgang nicht mehr selber auswählen.
<bekks> jokrebel: Der Support geht gerade in #ubuntu weiter
<k1l_> itry: was spricht denn dagegen (was ich anfangs sagte): ins debian chrooten und den grub neu isntallieren
<itry> k1l_: du meinst: 1) in ubuntu booten 2) mount /dev/debians_boot_partition /mnt/x 3) chroot /mnt/x 4) grub-install /dev/sda ?
<Lothenon> moro> das kommt darauf an, wo du den bootloader installierst. schreibst du den in den mbr der festplatte, wird ein dort vorhandener bootloader überschrieben.
<k1l_> nein, mit nem debian live dings
<itry> k1l_: debian live dings?
<bekks> debian hat sicherlich auch sowas wie eine livecd, oder?
<moro> glaube nichz
<ring0> hat es
<moro> die graphische oberfläche wird doch erst aus dem internet runtergwladen, oder?
<k1l_> moro: nein
<moro> oder meinst du livecd mit konsole?
<k1l_> itry: ich bin aber felsenfest überzeugt, dass das ein debian support fall ist.
<k1l_> scheinbar kommt dein debian setup nicht mit dem grub2 zurecht, den ubuntu geupdated hat
<jokrebel> itry: Und das hat immer noch nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun. Ließ Dich doch erstmal bitte etwas in die Funktionsweise von nem Bootmanager (im speziellen von GRUB) und Partitionen ein.
<itry> k1l_: intzwischen habe ich ja wieder das debian grub drübergebügelt.
<jokrebel> itry: Stichworte dazu findest Du im bereits geschriebenem genug
<jokrebel> itry: Vermutlich hast Du das Problem beim nächsten Kernelupdate wieder…
<itry> jokrebel: nur wenn ich ubuntu update, was ich in zukunft zunlichst vermeiden werde...
<jokrebel> itry: Nun gut. Wenn Du meinst dass das die Lösung der besten Wahl ist… *seufz*
<jokrebel> itry: Komm aber dann bitte nicht zum jammern.
<jokrebel> TheSphinX^: Probleme mit der Verbindung?
<fjodor> hi
<fjodor> hi, kann man die webcam vorfiltern bevor der output an bspw. flash weitergegeben wird? guvcviewer kann man ja bildeinstellungen machen
<fjodor> ich hab das mal gelesen dass das mit skype geht kanns aber grad nicht finden
<fjodor> habs mit flash probiert. geht nicht
<ring0> fjodor, was willst du denn vorfiltern?
<fjodor> bspw. blaustich entfernen
<fjodor> das geht ja mit gvucview
<fjodor> ah habs
<fjodor> das geht mit gvucview -o
<ppq> fjodor: um den stream on-the-fly bearbeiten zu lassen: http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/
<kubine> Title: webcamstudio - Virtual webcam software - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<ppq> geht auch manuell, indem man mit vloopback ein neues /dev/video* erstellt
<ppq> ist aber frickelig
<pog> ich bin gerade am erstellen von einer ext image datei, wie kann ich dort den Labelnamen anschauen, blkid zeigt die labels der Partitionen.
<pog> es geht mir drum, zu kontrollieren ob das Label casper-rw heisst (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/)
<kubine> Title: How to create a larger casper-rw loop block file in Linux | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<sdx23> pog: dumpe2fs
<pog> super, thanks
<pog> ja geht alles bestens, man muss bei den ext befehlen statt der /dev/sd.. einfach den Filenamen des img angeben. ich hab den Label korrigieren koennen.
<stevieh> hmm... mein 12.10er system zeigt mir im Systemmonitor 1Mbit downloadrate an, aber nethogs hat keine idee dazu, wie kann ich da noch mehr nachschauen?
<ppq> iftop
<stevieh> ppq: hmm... da seh ich auch nix
<stevieh> hmm... könnte da der Multicast Traffic mit angezeigt werden?
<darkfire> Guten Abend
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-13
<brennabor> für eine ubuntu-inst. habe ich plopKexec als bootfähige Diskette, USBstick taucht dann nach boot als sda1 auf, installation von ubuntu läuft dann nur bis zum 3. punkt, wo er cdrom einbinden will, was nicht vorhanden ist
<Rochvellon> xzise: hast schon bei den energie-optionen geschaut?
<xzise> Bei den Einstellungen im Bereich Hardware und dann Power?
<Rochvellon> joa, da sollte es auch noch diesbezüglich einstellungen geben
<xzise> Also nur das er nicht in Standby fährt
<Rochvellon> für den monitor ist da kein eintrag?
<xzise> Und dann er den Batterie Status anzeigt wenn eine vorhanden ist
<xzise> Nein
<xzise> Nur die beiden
<xzise> Bei Brightness and Lock ist “Turn screen of when inactive for:” und das hab ich auf nie gestellt
<xzise> Und das ist auch nicht so wie auf meinem Laptop wo er langsam dunkler wird und dann den Bildschirm ausschaltet
<xzise> sondern auf einmal geht das Bild weg
<Rochvellon> jo, hört sich danach an, dass der monitor durch das energiemanagement ausgeschaltet wird
<xzise> xset -dpms bringts nicht
<LupusE> g'morgen
<koegs> xubuntu 13.10 amd64, nvidia treiber aus den software-quellen, wenn ich nen Monitor ausschalte, der per Display-Port angeschlossen ist, wird die Bildschirm ausgeschaltet, ändert sich X-Konfiguration, was ziemlich nervt, kann man das "abschalten"?
<stevieh> koegs: das ist der "original" nvidia treiber? Bei dem kann man sehr viel einstellen, auch den zweiten Bildschirm statisch...
<koegs> stevieh: ist der treiber, welcher per software-center mitgeliefert wird.
<koegs> die konfiguration ist über nvidia-settings statisch, aber der schmeisst die trotzdem um, wenn ich den bildschirm ausschalte
<koegs> okay, liegt wohl am monitor, der meldet sich komplett ab
<stevieh> koegs: wir mussten kämpfen und ich erinner mich nicht mehr dran, wie es ging, aber das geht trotzdem... musst glaub ich edid faken etc. pp.
<koegs> stevieh: EDID faken scheint wohl gängig zu sein, geht der monitor halt nur auf standby und ich schalt den nicht aus :)
<agentsoul> Ich müsste in einem Ordner jede zweite Datei löschen (Sortierung timestamp oder Dateiname) sind über 1000 Dateien daher muss ein Skript her ich kann es leider nicht selbst. Ich vermute find plus rm
<LetoThe2nd> agentsoul: 1) ls + sortierung, 2) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9894986/how-can-i-delete-every-xth-line-in-a-text-file, 3) for + rm
<kubine> Title: bash - How can I delete every Xth line in a text file? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<agentsoul> OK ich bin hier ls -1 | awk 'NR % 2 == 0'
<agentsoul> wenn ich | rm * anhänge löscht er alles
<agentsoul> ah ich teste mal nur | rm
<LetoThe2nd> nope.
<geser> hint: | xargs rm
<LetoThe2nd> einerseits könntest du mal man ls lesen... und -t finden
<LetoThe2nd> und dann eben wie geser sagt, xargs, oder das ganz in for einbauen.
<agentsoul> also Teil 1 führt zum richtigen Ergebniss, mein Problem ist die Übergabe an rm
<ufo49> Hallo alle
<LetoThe2nd> agentsoul: hint 2: for i in `ls`; do echo $i; done
<geser> agentsoul: | leitet die Ausgabe von vorderen Teil als Eingabe in den hinteren Teil, leider erwartet rm aber keine Eingabe, sondern als Parameter
<agentsoul> sorry, habe falsch angefanen, ich mache einen Konsoleneinzeiler, kein Skript. Entschuldigung
<geser> eine for Schleife passt in eine Zeile :)
<LetoThe2nd> xargs passt auch in eine zeile....
<agentsoul> xargs wird getestet
<ufo49> Ich möchte mich per ssh auf einen Server einloggen, dort eine Anwendung starten, die ssh beenden ohne die Anwendung zu schliessen (soll weiterlaufen). 
<ufo49> Wie mache ich dass?
<geser> ufo49: man nohup
<LetoThe2nd> google xpra... .)
<agentsoul> danke hat geklappt
<agentsoul> also " ls -1 | awk 'NR % 2 == 0' | xargs rm "
<ufo49> @geser Habs gelesen, wie kommt man später (nach erneutem einloggen) wieder an den Befehl?
<LetoThe2nd> gar nicht
<LetoThe2nd> dann eher screen
<ufo49> also höchstens ein kill prozessnummer?
<LetoThe2nd> ufo49: man kann sowas ja auch googlen: http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/108793-bringing-nohup-process-foreground.html
<ufo49> OK dann google ich mal und belästige euch nicht weiter
<toam_> Hallo zusammen
<jokrebel_> toam_: Guten Abend
<toam_> Kann mir jemand bitte eine SSH Warnung erklären?
<toam_> "Warning: Permanently added the ECDSA host key for IP address '[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]:xxxx' to the list of known hosts." (IP & Port wurden von mir ausgestrichen)
<_moep_> toam_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9299651/warning-permanently-added-to-the-list-of-known-hosts-message-from-git
<kubine> Title: shell - "Warning: Permanently added to the list of known hosts" message from Git - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<toam_> Danke, allerdings bezieht sich das auf git. bei mir ist es eine SSH Message
<_moep_> würde mal behaupten das gleiche problem
<jokrebel_> toam_: Sehe das auch so - Du hast "Schlüssel-Autentifizierung" aktiv, aber den Schlüssel dort nicht deponiert. (oder so) http://blog.famzah.net/2012/05/15/securely-avoid-ssh-warnings-for-changing-ip-addresses/
<kubine> Title: Securely avoid SSH warnings for changing IP addresses | /contrib/famzah (at blog.famzah.net)
<toam_> aha
<toam_> ok
<toam_> ok, das stellt aber kein sicherheitsrisiko dar
<jokrebel_> naja - normalerweise wenn man per Schlüssel authentifiziert schaltet man den Passwort-Login anschließend aus um das "Secherheitsrisiko" des Passwort-Erratens/Errechnens auszuschließen. Wenn Du beides nutzt hast Du den Komfort vom Automatismus des Schlüssels aber nach wie vor das Sicherheitsrisiko des "Passwort-knackens". So hab ich mir das zumindest erklärt. Andere Meinungen erwünscht!
<toam_> oh!  ok
<_moep_> das mit der know_host hat eher das ziel, falls jmd dns spoofing oder dns cache poisoning betreibt, es auffällt
<Guest18326> ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllt: fonts freefonts-ttf" wenn ich das Spiel von dieser Seite installiere
<Guest18326> Was kann ich dagegen tun?
<sysdef> freefonts-ttf installieren?
<Guest18326> ah, danke
<Guest18326> allerdings habe ich schon alles an frrefonts installiert, was das softwarecenter hergibt :(
<sysdef> fonts-freefont-ttf ?
<Guest18326> ja
<jokrebel_> Guest18326: Lass doch mal die komplette Meldung sehen bitte.
<Guest18326> die Meldung ist: Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar: fonts-freefonds-ttf
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: apt-get install pastebinit ; LANG=C apt-get install fonts-freefonds-ttf 2>&1 | pastebinit
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: link der da rauskommt posten
<Guest18326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746519/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest18326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746521/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest18326> jetzt noch mal mit sudo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746521/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: schaut aber nach mit ohne scharf äh sudo aus...
<Guest18326> hm, ich machs noch mal
<Guest18326> so, jetzt aber!: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746535/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MasterOfDisaster> paketnamen noch richtig schreiben
<MasterOfDisaster> fonts heissen die Dinge, nicht 'fonds'
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: 
<MasterOfDisaster> meh
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: fonts-freefont-ttf heisst das Paket
<Guest18326> so, jetzt auch noch mit "t" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746551/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: fonts-freefont-ttf - bei dir ist noch ein 's' zu viel
<Guest18326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746574/ grrr, schwierige Geburt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: öhm - welche Ubuntu Version läuft bei dir?
<Guest18326> wie finde ich das raus? - ich meine 12.04
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: 'sudo apt-get update' hast du gemacht?
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: argh, in precise heissts 'ttf-freefont'
<Guest18326> soll angeblich installiert sein :(
<jokrebel_> Guest18326: Wie wär es denn mal mit der gesamten Ein+Ausgabe?
<koegs> und welches spiel von welcher seite? :)
<jokrebel_> Guest18326: Und ein "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a" bitte
<Guest18326> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746624/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest18326: die Ausgabe des Spiels. Plus was koegs gesagt hat...
<koegs> Guest18326: und welches spiel von welcher seite? und dann bitte die komplette ausgabe inkl. Befehl welchen du eingibst...
<Guest18326> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417482/
<kubine> Title: fonts › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<basti>  /msg NickServ REGISTER Bushido7 clemensbasti@gmx.de
<koegs> basti: du solltest dein passwort ändern
<Guest18326> http://ubuntuhilfe.blogspot.de/2014/01/spielend-lernen-mit-ubuntu-pysio-fur.html dort habe ich das dep Parket runter geladen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntuhilfe - Ubuntu für Einsteiger & Anfänger: Spielend lernen mit Ubuntu - PySio für Kinder (at ubuntuhilfe.blogspot.de)
<Guest18326> also das deb Paket :)
<jokrebel_> Guest18326: Und bekommen wir noch die komplette EIN und AUSGABE?
<Guest18326> was meinst du mit EIN und AUSGABE?
<jokrebel_> Guest18326: Die _komplette_ Meldung die Dir da gezeit wird inklusive der Eingabe die Du getätigt hast. 
<jokrebel_> +g
<Guest18326> ich benutze das Softwarecenter
<jokrebel_> Guest18326: Dann versuch es mal über die Konsole
<Guest18326> ich habe leider noch nie über die Konsole installiert :(
<koegs> Guest18326: "sudo dpkg -i pysiogame_1.30.811-1_all.deb"
<Guest18326> #http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417487/
<kubine> Title: fonts2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> sudo apt-get install python-pygame; sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest18326> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417492/ will irgendwie nicht laufen
<kubine> Title: fonts3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest18326> oh doch, alles zurück, es läuft!!!!!! Danke!!!! ihr seid echt super!!!!
<thebastl> hi es ist nicht möglich eine gruppe einer gruppe hinzuzufügen?
<TheInfinity> thebastl: afaik geht das mit ACLs
<Melli> Hallo Zusammen ich hoffe Jemand kann mir helfen. Ich habe mir auf meinen Webserver per SVN einen Ordner geladen. Irgendwie kann ich hier weder per CHMOD Dateiberechtigungen setzten noch irgendwas löschen überschreiben etc.
<stevieh> ruth darf alles.
<Melli> Ist wahrscheinlich die falsche Uhrzeit um Hilfe zu suchen?
<bekks> Melli: Eine Fehlermeldung und eine Ubuntuversion wären hilfreich ;)
<TheInfinity> Und ob Du den Webserver kontrollierst - oder nur den Client. Und welches Betriebssystem das jeweils andere Gerät hat.
<Melli> Ich kontrolliere den Webserver mein FTP Programm sagt wenn ich die Dateiberechtigungen ändern will 550 CHMOD 777 uploads: Operation not permitted
<Melli> Es sieht auch immer so aus als würde es klappen bzw grüne Meldungen, aber Änderungen werden nicht vorgenommen
<bekks> Also versuchst du per FTP client Dasteiberechtigungen zu ändern?
<TheInfinity> Melli: umm … das liegt daran dass svn einen anderen user nutzt als ftp.
<Melli> Und es ist Ubuntu 12.04
<TheInfinity> Melli: -> webserver richtig einrichten dass die beide dieselbe gruppe und group read write haben
<TheInfinity> alternativ denselben user nutzen.
<Melli> Aber es gibt doch nur einen FTP Nutzer?
<TheInfinity> je nachdem wie du das eingerichtet hast.
<TheInfinity> Es gibt virtuelle ftp user, es gibt reale ftp user … wir werden da ein paar Infos über die Konfiguration brauchen. :)
<Melli> Gerne welche Infos braucht ihr? 
<TheInfinity> Melli: wie du den ftp server eingerichtet hast. welchen user svn verwendet hat. 
<Melli> Also als ich das erstemal die SVN Adresse von nem Kollegen eingegeben habe hat er mich nach meinem root passwort gefragt und danach nach benutzer und passwort
<TheInfinity> welchem user die dateien tatsächlich gehören. ohne ftpd dazwischen.
<TheInfinity> root passwort?! :o
<TheInfinity> bei ner svn übertragung?
<Melli> Im terminal stand die frage
<Melli> password for root
<Melli> und dann user
<Melli> dann habe ich jens eingegeben und dann hat er nach password for jens gefragt ;)
<TheInfinity> mit welchem befehl hast du die svn übertragung gestartet?
<Melli> svn checkout (link von meinem kollegen) (zieldateipfad)
<TheInfinity> kein sudo davor?
<TheInfinity> und mit welchem user hast du das gemacht?
<Melli> du meinst wie ich mich mit ssh verbunden hab mit dem server?
<Melli> Hab mich mit root verbunden
<TheInfinity> du must doch eine grundlegende kontrolle darüber haben warum du da gerade das rootpasswort eingegeben hast ...
<TheInfinity> urgs.
<Melli> Ich glaube ich erkläre das hier nur ungünstig ;)
<Melli> Ich glaube nicht das ich das root Passwort leichtsinnig eingegeben habe
<TheInfinity> naja, du musst doch wissen, mit welchem user du den svn checkout  gemacht hast. wenn das root ist und du dich mit ftp mit nem anderen user einloggst ist das n problem
<TheInfinity> und wenn du dich via ftp mit root einloggst ist das ein monströses sicherheitsproblem
<TheInfinity> root via ssh ist auch ziemlich ungünstig.
<TheInfinity> was sagt eigentlich lsb_release -a ? … einmal bitte in ein pastebin.
<TheInfinity> !pastebin > Melli 
<kubine> Melli: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Melli> moment
<Melli> [paste:417497:Unbenannt]
<Melli> Toll ;)
<Melli> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417497/ so, oder?
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> Melli: hat da schon mal je wer sicherheitsupdates gemacht? Oo
<Melli> Der Server wurde heute gekauft 
<Melli> Also eher nicht
<TheInfinity> dann mach das system mal dicht als erstes … das ist ja uralt.
<Melli> 12.04 ist doch ziemlich neu?
<TheInfinity> 12 bedeutet 2012. das ist als wenn du 2 jahre lang deine windows 7 updates nicht installiert hast.
<TheInfinity> aber: dann überlege dir ein konzept welcher systemuser auf was zugreifen soll. ggf. gemeinsam in gruppen. z.B. wenn du mit einem ftp user namens blabla auf die dateien zugreifst musst du sie auch dem user blabla geben. wenn du zwei dienste hast die darauf zugreifen sollen dann solltest du mit gruppen arbeiten.,
<k1l> da würde ich erstmal alle updates einspielen. das .1 release ist von august 2012
<TheInfinity> und vergiss ftp dabei erst mal, erstmal musst du das nutzerkonzept auf der konsole begriffen haben und dort ordner / dateien mit nutzer / gruppen ausstatten können.
<k1l> aktuell sollte das schon 12.04.4 nennen
<TheInfinity> Melli: hier gibts mehr infos dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen - und wenn du das begriffen hast schau dir an unter welchem ftp user der ftp server arbeitet / mit was du dich da einloggst. dann kannst du dir ausrechnen welche zugriffsrechte du auf die dateien brauchst.
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Melli> Okay ich lese das
<Melli> Wobei mir manche Sachen bestimmt auch bewusst sind
<Melli> Aber es wäre trotzdem super, wenn ihr mir kurz erklären könntet wie ich wieder die Kontrolle über meinen Ordner bekomme
<Melli> weil das ist ja der ganze wp-content Ordner von Wordpress
<TheInfinity> indem du die dateien einem nutzer gibst wo der ftp server zugriff drauf hat. und chmod 777 bei wordpress ist einem sicherheits-kopfschuss gleichzusetzen. ich betreibe wordpress als masseninstallation. ;)
<TheInfinity> Melli: und noch n tip da ich das letztens erst bei jemandem hatte - betreibe einen ftp server niemals ohne verschlüsselten zugang. sonst biste die zugangsdaten schneller los als du gucken kannst. :)
<TheInfinity> Melli: uploads sollte 775 haben, der rest 644 (dateien) und 755 (ordner)
<Melli> Ich wollte ein Plugin installieren über die Hochladefunktion. Und dann kam eine Fehlerseite wo stand das der Ordner Uploads 2014 und soweit nicht erstellt werden konnte ob der Ordner beschreibbar ist
<Melli> Deswegen wollte ich auf 777 ändern
<TheInfinity> yep. weil deine dateien nicht einem user gehören wo der ftp server schreibrechte drauf hat.
<TheInfinity> deswegen die empfehlung dass du dir genau anschauen sollst wem die dateien gehören. und welchen user der ftp server nutzt.
<TheInfinity> (und welchen user dein httpd nutzt solltest du auch herausbekommen, denn der braucht zugriff auf den uploads ordner)
<TheInfinity> also … schreibzugriff.
<Melli> Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe. Ich meld mich Morgen nochmal ;)
<Melli> Bis dann
<xubuntu942> still installing after 1.5 h
<xubuntu942> cant get over "create ext4-datasystem "
<apollo13> xubuntu942: aha…
<hermannjosef> exit
<hermannjosef> exit
<hermannjosef> 
<k1l> hermannjosef: //exit
<k1l> nur einen /
<freshmint> hey irgendwie funktionieren in rhythmbox meine podcasts nicht mehr hat jemand von euch eine Idee woran das liegen könnte
<apollo13> freshmint: was sagt denn lsb_release -a
<freshmint> 12.04.3 LTS precise
<apollo13> und was genau geht nicht ;)
<freshmint> hmm also ich möchte eine *rss feed url hinzufügen dann gibt er mir eine fehlermeldung. vorher konnte er meine podcasts nicht mehr aktualisiern. also habe ich die einträge gelöscht und wollte sie wieder hinzufügen... das jetzt nicht mehr.... ?
<freshmint> das *geht*
<apollo13> hmm, mein lsb_release sagt was ganz anderes für precise, sicher dass du kein mint hast :þ
<k1l> freshmint: mach erstmal bitte ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" und pack die ausgabe in einen pastebin.
<k1l> !paste > freshmint 
<kubine> freshmint: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<freshmint> k1l, wow das führt aber kein distributions upgrade durch oder. das will ich nicht. wollte bei 12.04 bleiben die neuen distris gefallen mir ganz und garnicht
<k1l> nein, dist-upgrade macht kein upgrade auf 12.10 oder so
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-14
<lied> hi, frage: kann ich irgendwie apt-get upgrade sagen, dass ich nur security patches installiert haben will? Unattended-upgrades bekommt das ja auch irgendwie hin :-)
<lied> never mind, denke ich habe was passendes gefunden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line
<kubine> Title: package management - How can I install just security updates from the command line? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Xsilion> hallo. :-)
<Xsilion> eine frage: ich hab auf meinem system den apache-webserver, mysql und php laufen. der apache-webserver läuft schon richtig konfiguriert unter einer eigens angelegten gruppe und meinem benutzer. wenn ich nun wordpress lokal installiere fragt es mich bei einer plugininstallation u. ä. immer nach ftp-daten. kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich drumherum komme (z. B. eine spezielle einstellungen o. ä.) noch einen ftp-server lokal zu insta
<donjoe> 13:28 -!- kubine [~Kubine@unaffiliated/theinfinity/bot/kubine] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<donjoe> 13:29 -!- ivaldi [~ivaldi@ip-80-227-238-178.static.contabo.net] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<donjoe> 13:30 -!- ivaldi [~ivaldi@ip-80-227-238-178.static.contabo.net] has joined #ubuntu-de
<donjoe> 13:31 -!- kubine [~Kubine@unaffiliated/theinfinity/bot/kubine] has joined #ubuntu-de
<donjoe> 13:39 -!- koelner [~koelner@p5DD139C8.dip0.t-ipconnect.de] has joined #ubuntu-de
<ivaldi> ?
<TheInfinity> Xsilion: gar nicht wenn das sicher eingerichtet ist.
<TheInfinity> Xsilion: wenn der webserver schreibrechte auf plugins bei wordpress hat ist das ein sicherheitsrisiko, weil dann auch jede sicherheitslücke schreibrechte hat
<TheInfinity> Xsilion: alternative ist auf der shell plugins installieren.
<TheInfinity> Xsilion: dateien die via ftp hochgeladen werden sollten auch vom webserver per default nur gelesen werden können - es sei denn, man vergibt explizit andere rechte.
<Xsilion> TheInfinity: Und das gilt auch für eine lokale Umgebung? O.o
<TheInfinity> Xsilion: wenn das kein aus dem web erreichbarer server ist kannste einfach alle dateien world read-writable machen. aber das ist dann wirklich NUR eine dev umgebung.
<Xsilion> TheInfinity: Es soll definitiv von außen nichts erreichbar sein. Ist ja auch nur auf meinem privaten Laptop am Laufen. ;-)
<TheInfinity> Xsilion: dann mach die dateien world rewritable und alles ist gut. ;)
<TheInfinity> wobei ich kA habe ob wordpress das noch kann - ohne ftp. eben weil es genug leute gibt die dann auch in produktivumgebungen world read write machen.
<Xsilion> Ich werds mir mal ansehen. ;-) Danke dir.
<skinhd> nabend
<skinhd> ein kumpel gab mir nen usb stick, mit den fotos seiner tochter, kein backup vorhanden, der stick wird erkannt, aber scheint keine partition zu erkennen, mit fdisk, hier der dmesg part http://pastebin.com/1BTxbXcB
<kubine> Title: [1649308.961852] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci-pci [1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<skinhd> ja?
<stevieh> skinhd: mompl
<k1l_> was sagt sudo fdisk -l zu derm?
<k1l_> *dem
<stevieh> skinhd: dein nick sagt hoffentlich nix über deine Gesinnung? ansonsten ist photorec dein freund.
<skinhd> fdisk sieht ihn eben nicht
<stevieh> mit dd ein image ziehen und photorec drauf loslassen...
<skinhd> dd auch nicht
<stevieh> und was sagt syslog dazu? wird da gar nix erkannt?
<skinhd> syslog sagt das gleiche wie in dmesg, mehr leider nicht
<stevieh> was und ein dd if=/dev/sdc of=foobar geht nicht?
<skinhd> dd kennt kein sdc
<stevieh> das sagt aber dmesg eigentlich...
<skinhd> das wundert mich eben auch
<k1l_> geht der stick an einem anderen win rechner?
<stevieh> was sagt dd denn als fehler?
<skinhd> dd: »/dev/sdc“ wird geöffnet: Kein Medium gefunden
<stevieh> als root?
<skinhd> k1l_, er wird erkannt, aber ohne partition
<skinhd> stevieh, ja
<stevieh> dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr
<k1l_> ich tippe auf sterbender-usb-stick
<skinhd> der stick darf sterben, die daten aber nicht:)
<skinhd> sind bilder der geburt seiner tochter, und wie gesagt gibt kein backup
<dasjoe> Dann ist ein professionelles Datenrettungsunternehmen sein nächster Ansatz. Wenn der Stick schon so kaputt ist, dass unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen per dd keine Daten mehr zu holen sind, dann würde ich echt das Geld in die Hand nehmen und zu einem Datenretter laufen :)
<skinhd> das ist das nächste problem, geld hat er nicht
<beaver74> skinhd: fdisk -l /dev/sdc .. paste mal die Ausgabe
<beaver74> !paste > skinhd 
<kubine> skinhd: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<beaver74> wobei da imho schon jeglicher Zugriff riskant für die Daten sein könnte
<skinhd> beaver74, da kommt nix
<beaver74> gar nichts.. keinerlei Ausgabe?
<beaver74> skinhd: Live-System booten, da schauen ob das Verhalten das selbe ist.. wenn ja, ab zum Datenretter
<mumpfi> hallo, vielleicht habe ich einen fehler in den packet-abhängigkeiten (?)     ich will ein paar gnome-shell-extensions installieren, in aptitude: +gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu <--- hängt ab von  gnome-shell-extensions-common <--- hängt ab von gnome-shell-extensions-common <-- aber letzteres kollidiert mit gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu (da beist sich die schlange in den schwanz)
<mumpfi> ich habe  add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3 reingenommen, ich probiers grad mal ohne dieses ppa
<mumpfi> ohne das ppa habe ich 0,0 installierbare shell-extensions
<mumpfi> was mache ich den bei zyklischen abhängigkeiten die offentsichtlich fehlerhaft sind? wie force ich den die installation trotz unaufgelöster abhängigkeit?
<ppq> bei abhängigkeitsproblemen ist das einzig sinnvolle, die fehlerursache zu beheben
<ppq> mit force macht man sich in 99% der fälle nur mehr schwierigkeiten
<ppq> installier mal ppa-purge und entfern damit das ppa
<ppq> dabei werden auch die von dort installierten pakete entfernt bzw. auf die in den offiziellen repos verfügbaren versionen gedowngradet
<mumpfi> ppq: die "offiziellen" (?) repos haben gar keine gnome-shell-extensions, hab das eben schon mit add-apt-repository -r entfernt und getestet
<ppq> mumpfi: dabei werden aber keine pakete deinstalliert/downgegradet, das kann afaik nur ppa-purge. das ist zur problemlösung nötig.
<ppq> mumpfi: danach, wenn die konsistenz erstmal wieder gegeben ist, kannst du es ja noch mal probieren
<ne3rd40dusM> #help
<mumpfi> hallo, vielleicht habe ich einen fehler in den packet-abhängigkeiten (?)     ich will ein paar gnome-shell-extensions installieren, in aptitude: +gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu <--- hängt ab von  gnome-shell-extensions-common <--- hängt ab von gnome-shell-extensions <-- aber letzteres kollidiert mit gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu (da beist sich die schlange in den schwanz)
<mumpfi> ppq: hatte mich verschrieben, es ließ sich ja nicht installieren, hatte kein packet aus dem ppa installiert
<ne3rd40dusM> \list
<mumpfi> ich habe jetzt das packet für die "offiziellen" extensions der gnome-shell installiert: gnome-shell-extensions aber im gnome-tweak-tool erscheinen diese nicht, in /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-shell-extensions.list sehe ich ein paar installierte files in /usr/share/gnome-shell-extensions aber dort kann ich mittels tweak-tool nichts auswählen?
<mumpfi> aja mal suchmaschine fragen ...
<mumpfi> über die extensions.gnome.org -seite gings ganz schnell aber nicht genau was ich haben wollte
<kitikonti> ist eine ubuntu server version schneller als die desktop version? oder fehlt einfach nur die grafische oberfläche?
<Robert_Zenz> kitikonti, nein, einfach andere Standard-paket-auswahl.
<kitikonti> aja
<misdirect> hi, wie  verhindere ich, dass der bildschirm abgedunkelt wird, wenn ich das netzteil angeschlossen habe? die funktionalität soll aber bei akkubetrieb erhalten bleiben.
<blini> Kann ich von Linux aus per Skript und bluetooth ein Handy dazu bringen eine Telefonnummer für Voice zu wählen? Also Nummer aus Datenbank soll an Handy geschickt werden um das Gespräch von dort führen zu können ohne die Nummer von Display abtippen zu müssen.
<TodesToaster> Hi, kennt jemand ne schnelle möglichkeit, in einem bash script jedes 7. Vorkommen von "," durch "\n" zu ersetzen?
<TodesToaster> Also in einem string
<blini> TodesToaster: Regular Expressions
<TodesToaster> Hmm... und dann?
<blini> und dann gut.
<TodesToaster> soweit war ich schon grob...
<kitikonti> ich hab mir grad ubuntu 12.04 server unter virtual box installiert
<kitikonti> bei der installation wurde ich nie nach einem root passwort gefragt
<kitikonti> was für ein passwort ist das jetzt?
<k1l> das user passwort
<kitikonti> mit sudo passwd root komm ich ja auch nicht weiter, dan müsste ich ja zuerst das root passwort eingeben zum ändern
<k1l> root gibt es unter ubuntu nicht. nutze sudo
<k1l> kitikonti: nein nein nein
<kitikonti> k1l, ok glaub das funktioniert, das hätte ich eigentlich schon probiert aber offensichtlich habe ich mich vertippt
<k1l> ubuntu nutze nicht den root account. sondern man kann als normaler user mit sudo rootrechte vergeben wo man welche benötigt.
<k1l> !sudo > kitikonti 
<kubine> kitikonti: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<blini> TodesToaster: für sed sähe es etwa so aus: "s/\(hier Muster der 6 Kommas bis vor das 7 Komma\),/\1\n"
<TodesToaster> Okay, danke... werde mal rumprobieren ob ich ein Muster hinkriege
<TodesToaster> Und das ganze macht er dann für den kompletten String für jedes siebte komma, oder nur für das siebte?
<blini> TodesToaster: Musst eben mal eine Datenprobe auf pastebin.com hinterlegen, wenn Du Details erwartest ;)
<blini> nur das 7.
<blini> TodesToaster: wenn Du jedes 7. haben willst, öffne das File lies die Zeichen einzeln über eine Schleife und zähle die Kommas.
<TodesToaster> Okay, also den krempel erst in n file klatschen und wieder auslesen...
<TodesToaster> Blini: http://pastebin.com/66Yh49Lc
<kubine> Title: IST: 11, 11, 12, 12, "abc", 3, 1, 25, 25, 30, 30, "def", 1, 1, ...... SOLL: 1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kitikonti> was ist den der unterschied zwischen sudo -i und sudo -s
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-15
<gugaua> Hallo, ich will eine Seite mit wget herunterladen, schaffe es aber nicht die ganze Seite zu laden... es geht um folgende Seite http://www.madcogz.com/MSTD1200s/wsm/de/home.html hatte wget mit mpk probiert
<Sephira> die seite besteht aus schlechtem html
<gugaua> heißt das es wird nicht gehen?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits; kann man irgendwie einstellen dass das System automatisch, wenn es einen Monitor angeschlossen bekommt, eine passende Monitorkonfiguration (ausgewählt aus bestimmten vordefinieren, welche von der Auflösung am besten passt) nimmt?
<Gamoder_> Im speziellen habe ich drei "mögliche" Monitore: Die mit 1920x1200 und 1920x1080 sollen rechts von meinem Laptop-Bildschirm angezeigt werden, der mit 12?? x 1024 (oder so) links davon
<dadrc> Sowas spezifisches wirst du selber skripten müssen
<dadrc> mit xrandr oder, wenn du nvidia-treiber benutzt, mit disper
<Gamoder_> wie erkenne ich denn, wenn ein neues Display angesteckt wurde?
<ppq> udev
<ppq> es wird beim anstecken ein event erzeugt. du kannst dann ein script angeben, das ausgeführt wird
<ppq> wie das im prinzip geht steht zb. hier http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12782318/add-udev-rule-for-external-display
<kubine> Title: linux - add udev rule for external display - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<stevieh> Gamoder_: unter unity merkt der sich schon, welcher monitor wo war?
<Gamoder_> stevieh: Verwende aber xfce
<stevieh> tja nun, k.a. wie das da geht.
<lannard> Hay, kann mir jemand n einzeiler mit cp und mv basteln?
<k1l_> nö ;p
<LetoThe2nd> echo "cp und mv" > /dev/null
<Schemo> Hallo alle! Ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu bei dem ich nicht weiter komme. Nach dem Login sehe ich nurnoch den Mauszeiger, der Hintergrund ist schwarz. Das komplette System ist auf dem neuesten Stand, auch der Grafiktreiber ist aktuell. was kann ich über die Konsole tun damit ich wieder auf den "Desktop" komme?
<dadrc> Schemo, zeig mal den Inhalt von ~/.xsession-errors
<dadrc> Geht von der Konsole gut mit pastebinit
<dadrc> !pastebinit
<kubine> dadrc: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Schemo> okay installation läuft
<dadrc> Solange schon mal: Ubuntuversion, Grafikkarte, Treiber, wie installiert?
<Schemo> Ubuntu 13.10 Ati HD6870 treiber muss ich noch nachsehen
<dadrc> Guck mal, könnte wichtig sein.
<Schemo> wo bzw. wie kann ich auf die xsession-errors zugreifen?
<dadrc> Schemo, liegt in deinem Home, heißt .xsession-errors, das da war der komplette Pfad
<Schemo> äh hab jetzt folgenden befehl eingegeben : pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors     danach kam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755593
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> ajo, passt :)
<Schemo> super :)
<dadrc> Mach mal bitte das gleiche mit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Schemo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755603
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Schemo> hab ich viel zerstört? :/
<dadrc> Wie hast du den Treiber installiert?
<Schemo> über die konsole
<dadrc> Sieht für mich so aus, als wär der nicht sauber installiert.
<dadrc> Von ATI oder aus den Paketquellen?
<Schemo> hab mir das über ati auf win gezogen entzipt und die run dann übern stick im ubuntu ausgeführt. ja ich weiß aber bin noch anfänger :)
<dadrc> Treiber so richtig von Hand installieren ist bei Ubuntu meistens keine gute Idee
<dadrc> Deinstallier den erstmal wieder
<Schemo> okay. Bevor ich wieder was falsch mache, was muss ich machen?
<Schemo> ist sudo apt-get remove fglrx richtig??
<dadrc> Wenn du den von ATI runtergeladen hast, nein
<Schemo> okay
<dadrc> Normalerweise sollte der Installer, den du benutzt hast, auch die Möglichkeit bieten, das wieder zu entfernen
<Schemo> kurz afk
<dreamon> Will meinen PC an jemand anderen Weitergeben. Dazu würde ich gern das Benutzerkonto umbenennen .. Reicht es die Kiste mit LiveCD hochzufahren, und das /home/USER umzubenennen?
<stevieh> was bezweckst du damit? dass er nicht an deine Daten kommt?
<dadrc> dreamon, nein, reicht nicht. Deutlich einfacher: Neuen Nutzer anlegen, sudo-Rechte geben, alten Nutzer löschen
<Schemo> wie cool hab mich aus dem fenster gelehnt und auf gut glück sudo apt-get remove fglrx ausgeführt. ICH BIN DRIN :D 
<Schemo> wenn ich jetzt den Grafiktreiber erneuere dürfte es keine probleme mehr geben - richtig?
<dadrc> Wenn du vorher einen Grafiktreiber von Hand installiert hast, wird es dann wieder Probleme geben.
<dreamon> dadrc, sudo-Rechte geben? warum.. ?
<stevieh> dreamon: was willst du erreichen? Dass der andere nutzer nicht an deine daten kommt?
<dreamon> stevieh, nein. Ich will nur den Benutzernamen ändern. So das beim Login nicht der Falsche User steht. Und schön wäre es auch wenn der /home/xxx auch entsprechend heißen würde.
<dreamon> Es ist halt schon Kram installiert. Würde mir gern die Arbeit ersparen
<stevieh> es ist kram lokal für den benutzer installiert? 
<stevieh> willst du den alten nutzer/namen behalten wenn nicht: in der etc passwd einfach den namen ändern und in groups
<dreamon> Nein, der darf weg sein.. brauch ich nicht
<dreamon> Ja in /home/xxx sind natürlich sachen installiert. Die hätte ich dann nach /home/yyy haben wollen. aber xxx darf weg sein
<stevieh> na, dann probier das mal so. und noch sudoers. 
<dreamon> Was mach ich in sudoers? Das er auch root werden darf?
<stevieh> und dann zum schluss noch mv /home/xxx /home/yyy und chown -R yyy:yyy /home/yyyy
<stevieh> ja, musst halt schauen, wo überall der namen steht, ist ja nicht viel.
<dreamon> Ok, das muß ich abends in Ruhiger Minute machen.  Danke!
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<kubine> Title: permissions - How do I change my username? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> da steht alles
<dreamon> Ah Perfekt!!
<dadrc> äh, das sollte hierher
<dadrc> dreamon, ein PC ganz ohne Adminrechte ist doof
<|Frodo|> Hallo! ich nutze kubuntu und suche das für mich passende backup-tool. -- mich interessiert, ob der geschwindigkeitsvorteil von "rsnapshot" den nachteil von rechenaufwand & -zeit bei "storeBackup" überwiegt. -- desweiteren werden bei "storeBackup" die duplikate mittels md5-summe gefunden. wie resistent gegenüber zufällig gleichen md5-summen von 2 dateien mit unterschiedlichem inhalt ist dieses vorgehen?
<hasteodernich> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Benutzer die ich mittels "adduser Benuter sudo" sudo-Rechte verliehen habe sie wieder wegnehmen kann?
<|Frodo|> hasteodernich: "deluser Benuter sudo"  -> siehe bspw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen
<geser> hasteodernich: man deluser; deluser Benutzer sudo
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hasteodernich> und über ssh ?
<hasteodernich> @ geser ahh danke
<dadrc> |Frodo|, die nehmen nicht nur md5, sondern auch Größe der Datei, wahrscheinlich Name, Datum usw.
<dadrc> Dass das alles gleich und dazu noch die gleiche md5-Summe hat, ist praktisch unmöglich
<dadrc> Was mit deinem Setup schneller ist, kann dir niemand mit Gewissheit sagen. Einfach probieren :)
<|Frodo|> dadrc: thx für die antwort! :-) "storeBackup" sucht auch (laut beschreibung) nach duplikaten; also kann neben md5 nur die größe verglichen werden. -- desweiteren werden große ("wachsende"(
<|Frodo|> dadrc: thx für die antwort! :-) "storeBackup" sucht auch (laut beschreibung) nach duplikaten; also kann neben md5 nur die größe verglichen werden. -- desweiteren werden große ("wachsende") dateien in keline stücke zerlegt, welche dann verglichen werden. hier fällt die größe als kriterium zusätzlich weg (weil alle teile ja gleicher größe sind. -- trotzdem zuverlässig?
<dadrc> |Frodo|, jo, da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ...daß sagte der straßenhändler auch immer, bevor er nach erfolgtem verkauf spurlos verschwand...  ;-)
<dadrc> md5-Kollisionen sind machbar, aber eigentlich nur, wenn es bewusst darauf anlegt und ordentlich Rechenpower reinsteckt.
<|Frodo|> dadrc: aber ernsthaft, obwohl eine md5-summe naturgemäß deutlich weniger information enthält, als die (größere) orginaldatei, ist eine  mögliche "überschneidung" wohl eher zu vernachlässigen...
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, dass 2 unterschiedliche Dateien zufällig die gleiche md5-Summe haben, ist praktisch unmöglich.
<|Frodo|> dadrc: also ich vermute, du würdest der bevorzugung von "storeBackup" (gegenüber rsnapshot) zustimmen, gerade im hinblick auf (häufiges) umbenennen/verschioeben von dateien
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ich mach meine Backups mit rsync =)
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ...also dem kernbestandteil von rsnapshot. hälst du etwa immer nur eine backup-version vor?
<dadrc> Ja, reicht für mich
<dadrc> Zeug, das ich versionieren möchte, versioniere ich selber, meistens mit git
<|Frodo|> dadrc: in deinem fall erübrigen sich dann natürlich tiefergehende überlegungen...  :-/
<|Frodo|> ...also überlegungen in sachen backup. aber was machst du, wenn die erst nach tagen auffällt, daß du eine (inzwischen auch im backup) gelöschte datei doch noch brauchst?
<dadrc> |Frodo|, wenn du die Features von storeBackup magst, nimm es. Das Projekt scheint aktiv zu sein, die Features passen, viel mehr muss man dann nicht wissen
<dadrc> |Frodo|, Configs und Code hab ich in git, beim Rest ist der eventuelle Verlust zu verschmerzen
<Loetmichel> moin. hmm, da hab ich wohl ein eigentor geschossen. kann mir einer sagen wie ich dem gerade installierten xubuntu 13.10 den aktuellen ati-xor-treiber wieder abgewöhne? den hätte ich bei einer HD4670 wohl nicht über die softwareverwaltung installieren sollen :-(
<Loetmichel> ... blinkender cursoer nachm reboot, das wars :-(
<Loetmichel> cursor
<dadrc> Loetmichel, auf ein Terminal wechseln, dann deinstallieren
<Loetmichel> ähm
<dadrc> oder sind die auch kaputt?
<dadrc> wenn ja, dann live-cd, chroot, dann deinstallieren
<k1l_> Loetmichel: ahoi :)  in die recovery booten und da dann den fglrx deinstallieren?
<Loetmichel> das letze mal daß ich mehr als ls in einem terminal gemacht habe war als suse 7.3 neu rauskam
<dadrc> sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<Loetmichel> reboot tut gut... rennt wieder mitm unbewschleunigten treiber
<Loetmichel> aber welchen treiber jetzt für opencl-support?
<k1l_> du könntest auch mal mit "nomodeset" als bootparameter für den kernel probieren.
<Loetmichel> hmm
<Loetmichel> "keine zusätzlcihe treiber verfügbar"
<Loetmichel> ist eine radeon HD4670 echt schon so alt daß es da keine treiber mehr für gibt mit openCL-support?
<dadrc> AMDs Treiberpolitik für Linux (und im Allgemeinen) ist total bleh.
<Loetmichel> hmm, der legacy treiber von amd beschwert sich über fehlende kernel header
<k1l_> dann installiere diese "linux-headers-generic"
<k1l_> oder die speziell für deinen kernel
<k1l_> daran könnte auch eben der andere treiber gescheitert sein
<Loetmichel> "fgrlx installation requires taht the sytem have kernel headers. /lib/modules/3.11.0-15-generic/build/include/linux/version.h not found"
<Loetmichel> wie?
<Loetmichel> bzw wie heisst das entsprechende paket?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Loetmichel> ist bereits installiert, ist bereits neueste version
<Loetmichel> hä?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Loetmichel> "linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic ist schon die neueste version...."
<Loetmichel> grummel
<Loetmichel> will der mich veräppeln?
<gugaua> muss da vieleicht ein symbolischer link erstellt werden oder stimmt der pfad?
<Loetmichel> hat sich vielleicht in letzer zeit die struktur der header verändert so daß der ati installer nimmer damit zurechtkommt?
<k1l_> eigentlich nicht.
<Loetmichel> ist immerhin ein "legacy" treiber ;-)
<dadrc> ATI-Installer?
<dadrc> Das kann doch nur schiefgehen
<dadrc> Guck mal lieber nach, ob der fglrx von 13.10 wirklich nicht mit deiner Grafikkarte kann
<leszek> hi
<Loetmichel> *GNAH* ... frau-> orangensaft-> steckdose-> FI... nix gut... :-(
<Loetmichel> soo, wo war ich?
<Loetmichel> [15:25] <dadrc> Guck mal lieber nach, ob der fglrx von 13.10 wirklich nicht mit deiner Grafikkarte kann  <-wie?
<dadrc> Guck nach, welche Treiberversion dabei, dann zB hier gucken: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<kubine> Title: Hardware - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<Loetmichel> zitat: "These cards are now supported with the later released Catalyst 13-1 legacy, but you MUST use a kernel <= 3.4 and Xserver <= 1.12"
<Loetmichel> na mahlzeit
<k1l_> kleiner gleich? ouch
<Loetmichel> wie bekomme ich die version des xservers raus?
<Loetmichel> ach moment mal, 3.11 is ja schon größer 3.4
<dadrc> In 13.10 ist 1.14 drin
<k1l_> Loetmichel: am einfachsten mit packages.ubuntu.com das ist dann zum clicken :)
<Loetmichel> hmm, muss eh auf 12.04 zurück
<Loetmichel> oder den kernel und den xserver downgraden
<dadrc> Das kannste vergessen
<Loetmichel> da ich die bastelkiste grade erst installiert hab ist neu installieren wohleinfacher
<Loetmichel> na toll
<dadrc> Übles Gefrickel ohne jegliche Erfolgsgarantie
<dadrc> Also, Kernel und X-Server downgraden
<dadrc> 12.04 benutzen geht natürlich :)
<Loetmichel> und das alles nur zum testen ob sich mit der HD 4670 noch ltc minen lässt...:-(
<k1l_> minen lohnt doch gar nicht mehr, oder? die fressen mehr strom als der gewinn rauskommt
<dadrc> Bei BTC ja
<k1l_> kk
<dadrc> Bei den kleineren klappt es zum Teil noch
<Loetmichel> ltc ist noch profitabel (knapp) mit grafikkarten
<Loetmichel> btc schon lange nimmer
<hasteodernich> bei btc lohnen sich die fpgas ja schon net mehr
<Loetmichel> grummel.
<Loetmichel> *plattendurchforst
<Loetmichel> irgendwo war da doch noch ein 12.04 image?
<hasteodernich> lad doch ebend neu runter dann musst du nicht so viel updaten
<Loetmichel> schon gefunden
<Loetmichel> yumi installiert schon aufn stick
<k1l_> die images kannst du bei ubuntu einfach mit dd auf nen stick bügeln
<Loetmichel> k1l_: warum einen 16g stick für EINE distri verschwenden wenn 20 draufpassen?
<k1l_> du judas nutzt doch wohl nicht andere distris ausser ubuntu ;p
<Loetmichel> ja logo
<hasteodernich> k/l/x/ubuntu und deren derivate ;-)
<Loetmichel> zur zeit sind auf dem stick: xubuntu 13.10x64, xubuntu 13.10i386, das ganze noch mal mit ubuntu und lubunte, desweiteren linux mit in 32 und 64, (mate), dann noch knoppix und diverse HDDtools. und 2 wvirenkillerCds 
<Loetmichel> mint
<hasteodernich> läuft mint mitleiweile stabiel, oder gibt es da immer noch die ganzen macken?
<Loetmichel> ich find schon
<TheInfinity> hasteodernich: frag den mint channel. *g
<Loetmichel> sowohl kde als auch gnome
<Loetmichel> ich bin aber auch bestenfalls "dauer-newbie"
<Loetmichel> dafür mach ich zu wenig mit linux
<Loetmichel> das militär steht auf windows
<hasteodernich> ja leider
 * Loetmichel findets immer zum schmunzeln, machen einen mords bohei um abschirmung, wir verdienen uns ne goldene nase dran und dann ist xp auf den kisten ;-)
<Loetmichel> nu is aber gut mit OT
<Loetmichel> !ot
<kubine> Loetmichel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Loetmichel> danke! ;-)
<ubu123> hey, bräuchte hilfe in der konsole
<hasteodernich> ubu123 was haste denn ?
<hasteodernich> xbox oder playstation?
<hasteodernich> nein scherz bei seite
<ubu123> in /home/user/SNES/ liegen ca. 170 Ordner. Unterschiedlich benannt mit Leerzeichen. In jedem Ordner liegt eine Datei mit der endung .smc. ich will einen Ordner haben, in dem all diese .smc Dateien drinnen liegen
<ubu123> von hand dauert das stunden
<hasteodernich> steht SNES für SuperNintendo ? :-)
<ubu123> ja :)
<ubu123> ich kenn mich da aber nicht so sehr aus, wie man sowas macht..
<ubu123> wird das funktionieren? "find /home/user/SNES '*.smc' -exec mv '{}' /home/user/ALLE/ \;"
<ubu123> oder macht mir das irgendwas kaputt
<dadrc> da fehlt ein -name
<dadrc> sonst ok
<dasjoe> Gleich mit mv draufkloppen?
<dadrc> Kann Bash mittlerweile recursive globbing?
<ubu123> "-name" oder "-iname" ?
<dasjoe> Einfacher: "/home/user/SNES/**/*.smc" irgendwohinkopieren
<dasjoe> Sollte funktionieren
<dadrc> Egal, iname ignoriert noch Groß- und kleinschreibung
<hasteodernich> geh mal in den ordner und dann mit cp *.smc /home/deinname/deinorder
<ppq> was machen die zwei *?
<dadrc> recursive globbing .)
<ppq> noice
<ppq> geht das auch für SNES/bla.smc?
<dadrc> Sollte, ja
<ppq> TIL stuff
<dadrc> Ansonsten halt `find /home/user/SNES/ -iname '*.smc' -exec mv {} /home/user/ALLE/ \;`
<hasteodernich> cp /home/user/SNES/*smc /home/user/neuerOrdner
<dasjoe> Meine Bash kann **
<hasteodernich> cp /home/user/SNES/*smc /home/user/neuerOrdner/ meinte ich
<dadrc> hasteodernich, das funktioniert nicht, die Dateien liegen in Unterverzeichnissen.
<hasteodernich> oh nicht gesehen
<dasjoe> …darum ja /**/*.smc :)
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> Wenn Bash das so kann, definitiv die einfachste Lösung
<ubu123> Danke,  der von dadrc hat funktioniert
<ubu123> (hab mir willkürlich einen ausgesucht)
<dasjoe> langweilig
<dasjoe> ;)
<dreamon> Hallo
<dreamon> Problem. wenn ich rechner herunterfahren gehe, kommt meldung Anwendung läuft noch "Unbekannt" keine Antwort
<dreamon> Kommt seit gestern. Finde keinen Process mit dem Namen "unbekannt"
<dreamon> Was könnte das sein
<dreamon> hat sich erledigt
<rguz> hallo, wie kann ich prüfen ob jemand grad per ssh an meinem system rum macht?
<k1l> who oder last sollte alle eingeloggten auflisten
<Vanger2> nabend zusammen
<Vanger2> suche ein kommando mit dem ich leere dateien beliebiger größe erstellen kann um sie dann als raw image zu nutzen
<Vanger2> dd if=/dev/zero of=raw.img ist imho nicht wirklich eine gute lösung: die datei soll 500 GB groß werden und die schreiboperationen sind da ja eigentlich einfach unnötig
<Vanger2> ah, ich wurde doch fündig: fallocate
<tuxiano> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich eine Anwendung so starten kann, so dass sie nur Eingaben von einem bestimmten Eingabegerät (z.B. Wacom) entgegennimmt.
<Erzi> Hi!
<Erzi> Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand mit Upstart helfen?
<bekks> Das können wir erst beantworten, wenn du eine konkrete Frage gestellt hast.
<Erzi> * Starting System V runlevel compatibility                                                                  * Starting System V runlevel compatibility                                                                   * Starting System V runlevel compatibility                                                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<Erzi>  * Starting                                                                                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<Erzi>                                                                     [ OK ]
<Erzi>  * Starting                                                                                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<Erzi>                                                                      [ OK ]
<Erzi>  * Starting                                                                                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<Erzi> * Stopping System V runlevel compatibility                                                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<Erzi> Wieso startet der das erst und stoppt das dann wieder?
<Erzi> Ich wuerde gern mein minidlna beim Systemstart starten lassen
<bekks> Weil du das nächste Mal garantiert gekickt wirst, wenn du nochmal hier reinpastest.
<bekks> Versprochen.
<bekks> !pastebin | Erzi 
<Erzi> Ist das so in Ordnung das er das wieder stoppt?
<Erzi> Oder kann so der minidlna gar nicht starten?
<bekks> Was ist das _eigentliche_ Problem?
<Erzi> Das eigentliche Problem ist das ich minidlna beim systemstart gleich mit starten moechte, aber nicht genau weiss wie
<Erzi> in SysV ist es mit S20 in RC2 drin
<bekks> Welche Ubuntuversion verwendest Du?
<Erzi> Also sollte damit auch gestartet werden, in /etc/init gibts dafuer kein Startscript
<bekks> Dann kann der nicht gestartet werden, denn die Runlevelscripte bei SYSV verlinken alle auf /etc/init.d/
<bekks> Und die wiederum verwendet upstart nicht.
<Erzi> Da gibts ein Script
<bekks> Welche Ubuntuversion verwendest Du?
<Erzi> Wie frage ich das ab?
<jokrebel> eines? Hunderte!
<jokrebel> lsb_release -a
<Erzi> jokrebel: ein minidlna script, und das funktioniert auch wenn ich das manuell aufrufe
<Erzi> 13_10
<Erzi> Saucy
<bekks> Können wir bitte die gesamte Ausgabe von lsb_release -a in einem Pastebin haben?
<Erzi> da steht doch nix weiter
<bekks> "13_10 saucy" ist nicht die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a.
<Erzi> http://pastebin.de/38855
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descripti | Pastebin.de - Share text and code with Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<bekks> minidlna wird in 13.10 nicht über SYSV gestartet, sondern über upstart. Daher existoert die Datei /etc/default/minidlna, die das Startverhalten festlegt.
<bekks> *existiert
<Erzi> moment, da schau ich mal nach
<Erzi> sollte denn da nicht in /etc/init das entsprechende Script stehen?
<bekks> Nein, wieso?
<bekks> upstart verwendet keine Runlevel.
<Erzi> nicht init.d 
<Erzi> dachte upstart verwaltet seine scripte in init
<Erzi> ok, habe ich gefunden
<Erzi> Start Daemon = yes
<Erzi> Soviel gibts doch darin gar nicht
<Erzi> http://pastebin.de/38856
<kubine> Title: # Defaults for minidlna initscript # sourced by /etc/init.d/minidlna # install | Pastebin.de - Share text and code with Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<Erzi> Ist da was falsch konfiguriert?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das Wiki hast Du gelesen, zum Thema DLNA?
<bekks> Genau genommen zu MiniDLNA?
<Erzi> aehmm, ich weiss nicht ob es das ist, aber denke schon
<Erzi> der Server laeuft
<Erzi> aber halt der automatische Start funktioniert nicht
<bekks> Dann hast du es nicht gelesen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA#Dienst-automatisch-starten
<kubine> Title: MiniDLNA › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Erzi> ich rufe es halt ueber service minidlna start auf
<Erzi> doch
<Erzi> das habe ich gelesen
<bekks> Dann leg das init script an...
<Erzi> Das folgende Upstart-Skript wird im Verzeichnis /etc/init
<Erzi> deswegen habe ich dort gesucht
<bekks> Da steht doch, dass du es anlegen sollst.
<Erzi> da steht auch das es schon da sein muesste. Ich habs ja normal aus den Quellen installiert
<bekks> Da steht kein bisschen dass es vorhanden sein sollte.
<Erzi> Bei der Installation aus den offiziellen Paketquellen wird ein entsprechendes Skript automatisch angelegt. Dieser Abschnitt ist nur bei manueller Installation relevant.
<Erzi> Das steht auf der Seite
<bekks> "Das folgende Upstart-Skript wird im Verzeichnis /etc/init/ mit dem Namen minidlna.conf erstellt bzw. an diese Stelle kopiert."
<Erzi> direkt in dem Fenster mit "Experten-Info"
<bekks> Leg es doch einfach an.
<Erzi> ok, dann mache ich das mal
<Erzi> moment, das habe ich doch auch schon versucht
<Erzi> Und das hat leider nicht funktioniert, der Server lief automatisch nicht, und von hand konnte ich den ploetzlich auch nicht mehr starten
<Erzi> erst als ich das script wieder raus geloescht hatte konnte ich den einfach von hand auch wieder starten
<Erzi> Kann ich das script einfach so uebernehmen oder muss ich da etwas aendern?
<bekks> Da steht was du ändern musst.
<Erzi> interface passt ja eth0
<Erzi> ich glaub ist ned in sbin sondern bin
<Erzi> Kann das der Fehler sein?
<bekks> "which minidlna" sagt Dir wo das ist.
<Erzi> also anstatt /usr/sbin ...... /usr/bin
<Erzi> ok ich versuch nochmal
<Erzi> ok, dann muss ich jetzt wohl erstmal neu starten 
<Erzi> Oder muss ich nochwas aendern?
<jokrebel> Erzi: Ja - längere Sätze; weniger ENTER ;-)
<Erzi> Ok, ich mach mal nen reboot, mal sehen ob es jetzt laeuft
<Erzi> re
<Erzi> Laeuft leider immer noch nicht. Der Aufruf "service minidlna status" fuehrt zur Fehlermeldung service minidlna status -->status: Unbekannter Auftrag: minidlna, Aufruf von /etc/init.d/minidlna status sagt* minidlna is not running 
<Erzi> bekks: Kannst du mir sagen was ich falsch mache?
<Erzi> das script habe ich nur veraendert indem ich aus /usr/sbin   /usr/bin gemacht habe
<Erzi> Da liegt ja auch das File
<SpeeFak> wie sperre ich ip adressen für das phpmyadmin tool ?
<SpeeFak> welchen eintrag muss ich in die  /etc/phpmyadmin ht.acees
<Erzi> In /var/log/boot.log finde ich auch nichts darueber
<Erzi> Keiner da der mir da helfen koennte?
<jokrebel> !enter > Erzi
<kubine> Erzi: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<jokrebel> !geduld > Erzi
<kubine> Erzi: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Erzi> /usr/bin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf <---- sollte das nicht den Server starten?
<k1l> Erzi: was ist mit "sudo service minidlna start"?
<Erzi> Damit kann ichs nicht mehr starten
<Erzi> seitdem ich das script in /etc/init habe, also /etc/init/minidlna.conf
<Erzi> service minidlna start                  start: Unbekannter Auftrag: minidlna
<k1l> ist das aus den quellen oder per hand installiert?
<Erzi> Habs aus den offiziellen Paketquellen installiert, aber leider war da entgegen der Aussauge aus dem Wiki kein Script in /etc/init , das habe ich dann von Hand eingefuegt und angepasst.
<k1l> bei dem aus den quellen musste ich gar nichts machen, iirc. 
<Erzi> So sollte es ja auch sein, aber ich muss den Server von Hand starten.
<k1l> ähm.
<k1l> du meinst schon /etc/init.d/ oder?
<k1l> das .d ist wichtig
<Erzi> Koennte es maximal purgen und dann nochmal neu installieren. Ich meine /etc/init/minidlna.conf
<theAKAandy> hallo
<k1l> ich hab nen init script in init.d und damit funktioniert das auch
<Erzi> k1l: Darf ich dich ansprechen?
<k1l> also mit den init scripts hatte ich keine probleme, eher mit dem logging und dem ordner wo der die database reinknallt
<k1l> Erzi: support hier drin, bitte
<Erzi> Wenn es nicht so anstrengend waere. 
<Erzi> Das mit der Database ist halb so wild. Muss man halt die Files haendich loeschen und dann nue erstellen lassen.
<Erzi> das geht recht zuverlaessig.
<Erzi> Mein Problem ist das der Server nicht automatisch startet
<Erzi> Mit dem Script aus /etc/init.d kann ich ihn von Hand starten
<Erzi> Aber ueber SysV startet gar nix und mit Upstart krieg ich ihn leider auch nicht hoch
<k1l> imho ist das sysv fallback wenn kein upstart script da ist. minidlna bietet nur ein sysvscript also wird das genommen
<Erzi> ja, das ist auch alles vorhanden, aber leider passiert nichts
<k1l> wie gesagt musste ich gar nichts machen, da das bei der installation aus den quellen automatisch ein startscript (sysvinit) eingefügt wird
<Erzi> k1l: ist ja auch alles da
<Erzi> nur passiert leider nichts
<Erzi> Habe da auch nichts dran gemacht, war alles vorhanden
<k1l> du hast doch gesagt, dass du das upstart script reingemacht hast
<k1l> wenn das kaputt/falsch ist nimmt er nicht das funktionierende sysvinit script in etc/init.d/
<k1l> wie gesagt, einfach das mitgelieferte sysvinit nehmen und gut ist. 
<Erzi> Ich habe das auch schon gar nicht drin gehabt, also ohne das Script in /etc/init ist er auch nicht hoch gekommen
<k1l> und warum?
<Erzi> Wenn ich das wuesste
<k1l> was sagt denn das log?
<Erzi> Ich habe es gerade ueber /usr/bin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf   versucht zu starten, dabei kommt in /var/log/minidlna    [2014/01/15 21:59:32] minidlna.c:819: error: MiniDLNA is already running. EXITING.
<k1l> also läufts schon
<Erzi> Das waere schoen
<k1l> ps ax | grep -i minidlna
<Erzi> stimmt
<Erzi> und warum krieg ich dann mit der Statusabfrage den Hinweis das es nicht laeuft?
<Erzi>  1489 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/bin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf
<Erzi> Sehr merkwuerdig
<Erzi> Ausserdem kann ich den Server auch ned per TV oder so erreichen
<jokrebel> Erzi: Nimm doch bitte wirklich ein weniger mehr Satzzeichen und ein bisschen weniger Enter-Taste. Danke
<k1l> das mit dem erreichen dauert immer etwas. aber jetzt solltest du mal in die log. gucken ob er denn da auch files indiziert oder noch ein anderes problem hat
<Erzi> In welches Log sollte ich da schauen?
<k1l> also in den ordner gehen der in der .conf angegeben ist und gucken was das minidlna.log sagt und ob die files.db anwächst
<k1l> Erzi: was du da als "db_dir" in der config stehen hast
<k1l> /var/minidlna.. oder /var/lib/minidlna.. /var/cache/minidlna...    
<k1l> evtl musst du näcmlich den ordner erst anlegen und noch auf den minidlna user chownen
<k1l> siehe minidlna wiki seite unter konfiguration
<k1l> !minidlna > Erzi 
<kubine> Erzi: Informationen zu MiniDLNA finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA
<k1l> bin mal was afk
<Erzi> aehm......ohne dieses bloede script /etc/init/minidlna.conf kann ich den Server ganz normal starten und da hab ich auch den Index usw.
<Erzi> mist
<SpeeFak> wie sperre ich ip adressen für das phpmyadmin tool ?
<bekks> In der phpmyadmin config.
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-16
<PixPaw> hi
<PixPaw> jemand da der mir beim erstellen eines proxy servers helfen kann? :P
<faraway> Wie kann ich herausfinden warum postfix nach einem reboot des servers durch den hoster nicht automatisch gestartet ist, in den logfiles von postfix ist nichts zu sehen. über service postfix start lässt es sich ohne probleme starten und run level ist 'Default-Start:     2 3 4 5' 
<jokrebel> faraway: Um welche Ubuntu-Version handelt es sich da?
<faraway> 12.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-58-generic x86_64)
<faraway> aktualles runlevel ist N 2, und postfix erscheint nicht in der boot.log
<jokrebel> faraway: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix#Postfix-Server-steuern und der Unterlink http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste könnte da weiterhelfen. Praktische Erfahrung hab ich Postfix aber leider auch keine.
<kubine> Title: Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<faraway> jokrebel: danke trozdem, läuft ja für den moment, ich werd jetzt erstmal eine mütze schlaf nehmen und dann erschliest sich mir vieleicht das problem von selbst
<faraway> :D
<jokrebel> faraway: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231402/how-can-i-disable-postfix-on-startup könnt da auch noch interessant sein, denke ich
<kubine> Title: 10.04 - How can I disable postfix on startup? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<MasterOfDisaster> LupusE: selber morgen :D
<JonathanWeber> hallo!
<LetoThe2nd> hi
<JonathanWeber> ich habe vielleicht ein ein bisschen verzwicktes problem; ich würde gerne windows 7 nachträglich zu ubuntu 13.10 installieren, ohne ubuntu dabei zu beschädigen. Konkret sieht das bisherige Setup so aus:
<JonathanWeber> Ubuntu 13.10 installier auf 32GB SSD
<JonathanWeber> Datenpartition auf 1TB HDD
<JonathanWeber> Die 1TB Festplatte soll auf 800GB gekürzt werden und auf den übrigen 200GB soll Windows 7 drauf.
<JonathanWeber> Meine Frage zum Vorgehen: Mit gparted unter Ubuntu die Datenpatition verkleinern, dann eine neue NTFS-Partition erstellen. Diese unter Windows 7 als Installations"festplatte" auswählen.
<JonathanWeber> Nun das wo ich Probleme vermute; Zurzeit nutze ich dieses UEFI-Boot-Zeug. Das wird Windows 7 bei der Installation überschreiben sodass ich nur noch Windows starten kann. Wie stelle ich das nach der Installation von Windows auf DualBoot um?
<dadrc> Live-CD booten, chroot, grub wieder installieren
<JonathanWeber> ok. Und der plan mit der Windowsinstallation bzw. den Partitionen ist soweit plausibel?
<dadrc> Sollte klappen, jo
<JonathanWeber> alles klar! danke!
<dadrc> Windows ab 7 braucht aber glaub ich 2 Partitionen
<dadrc> Weiß nicht genau, ob der Installer das macht.
<dadrc> Würd jedenfalls kein Dateisystem anlegen, sondern nur eine Partition.
<JonathanWeber> wofür die zweite? dann kann ich die größe entsprechend einschätzen
<dadrc> 100 MB, für den Bootloader von Windows.
<dadrc> Das legt zumindest der Installer an
<JonathanWeber> ok das ist ja kein problem :-)
<JonathanWeber> also was ist empfehlenswert unter gparted festzulegen? lass ich die 200GB dann nicht am besten partitionsfrei?
<dasjoe> Windows 7 booted auch ohne die zweite Partition, also wenn man dem Installer genau eine Partition zur Verfügung stellt benutzt er die
<dadrc> ok
<JonathanWeber> top
<dasjoe> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe
<dasjoe> Kann auch sein, dass ich das mit Mac OS X verwechsle. Das baut manchmal die Recovery-Partition nicht
<JonathanWeber> trotzdem die frage; was mach ich mit den 200GB am sinnvollsten bevor ich die instlalation von windows starte?
<JonathanWeber> partitionieren? datei-system? frei lassen?
<dasjoe> Mit gparted 'ne NTFS-Partiton, würde ich machen
<dadrc> Jo, die Partition anlegen
<dasjoe> Achja, vorher machst du natürlich schön ein Backup von deiner Kiste ;)
<dadrc> Ob du die formatierst, sollte egal sein
<Kiwikaki> Die 100 MB Partition ist nicht zwingend
<dasjoe> Wenn sie als NTFS formatiert ist taucht sie halt nicht als "unbekannte Partition" im Installer auf. Darum würde ich sie aus Sicherheitsgründen zu NTFS machen
<JonathanWeber> für alle, die es interessiert: http://www.wintotal.de/das-raetsel-der-100-mbyte-partition-von-windows-7/
<kubine> Title: Das Rätsel der 100 MByte-Partition von Windows 7 » WinTotal.de (at www.wintotal.de)
<JonathanWeber> ansonsten: danke! werde ich tun. wenn es probleme gibt meld ich mich (oder eben nicht :-D)
<JonathanWeber> ist es normal, dass das ändern der partitions-größe sehr lange dauert?
<Kiwikaki> Was genu haste gemacht, bzw. wo?
<Kiwikaki> genau*
<Loetmichel> JonathanWeber: wenn da schon daten drauf sind ja
<Loetmichel> schneller als ändern der größe (wo gparted dann alle daten "umsortieren" muss ist löschen der partioion und mit neuen daten neu anlegen
<JonathanWeber> gparted an, datenpartition ausgehängt, hauptpartition von 900 auf 700gb verkleinert und im freien bereich eine ntfs-partition erstellt. anschließend auf "Änderungen anwenden" geklickt und seitdem läuft das (15min)
<Loetmichel> ... wenn man die daten nimmer braucht
<JonathanWeber> ne daten sind drauf und wär auch sehr nett wenn das so bleibt :-D
<Loetmichel> dann musst du mit der wartezeit leben
<JonathanWeber> alles klar.
<Kiwikaki> jo, sollte normal sein :)
<JonathanWeber> dachte nur da hängt vielleicht was ;-)
<Loetmichel> gparted packt quasi jeden sektor an udn "räumt ihn um" 
<JonathanWeber> schön wenn der computer für einen aufräumt!
<apricot1> erhalte seltsame Meldung beim Aufruf einer website mit Firefox/Chrome: zum Ausführen von Iced-Tea-Web 1.2.3 ...., ist ihre Genehmigung erforderlich
<stevieh> apricot1: für diese genehmigung musst du Dienstags im 3 Stock Zimmer 219 das gelbe formular holen.
<apricot1> ich dachte es sei das Blaue !
<apricot1> und die Antragsstelleist auch nur über die Auskunft zu erreichen
<apricot1> die Meldung erscheint im Browser
<apricot1> IcedTea ist doch Flash ??
<stevieh> nein, java.
<apricot1> sotty, hatte mich auch etwas vertippt - hier nochmal: "zum Ausführen von Iced-Tea-Web-Plugin 1.2.3 ...., ist ihre Genehmigung erforderlich"
<stevieh> und, sagst du ok und es geht?
<apricot1> nein ... esgibt kein o
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> nur die Meldung und drüber ein Puzzle-Bauteilchen
<stevieh> hmm...
<apricot1> im Firefox UND im Chrome
<stevieh> icedtea-plugin ist installiert?
<apricot1> wo kann ich das sehen?
<stevieh> dpkg -l | grep icedtea-plugin
<stevieh> oder nur nach icedtea suchen
<stevieh> ich benutz das nicht, kann bei mir nicht schauen.
<apricot1> dpkg -l | grep icedtea-plugin
<apricot1> sorry
<apricot1> das bleibt leer
<apricot1> aber im softwarecenter ist dieicedtea Erweiterung installiert
<stevieh> na, dann apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<stevieh> hmm... dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<apricot1> dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<apricot1> zeigt jetzt jede Menge an...
<stevieh> dpkg -l | grep icedtea | grep plugin
<apricot1> ja ist drin
<stevieh> hmm... k.a. 
<apricot1> aber die Meldung bleibt!!! ... fehlt die Genehmigung
<stevieh> k.a.
<TheInfinity> apricot1: yep, das ist seit ner weile n sicherheitsfeature der moderneren browser
<TheInfinity> apricot1: wird nicht mehr jedes plugin einfach so ausgeführt
<TheInfinity> apricot1: musst halt explizit bestätigen
<apricot1> Die vollständige Meldung: "Zum Ausführen von IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.2.3 (1.2.3.0ubuntu0.12.04.3)) ist ihre Genehmigung erforderlich.
<apricot1> ja ok, aberwie und wo bestätigen?
<stevieh> apricot1: guck mal da, klingt nach dem thema: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/5mJLZwWAdG4
<kubine> Title: Google Groups (at productforums.google.com)
<apricot1> jo, danke
<TheInfinity> apricot1: da wo das plugin angezeigt wird.
<TheInfinity> alternativ an der meldung oben.
<apricot1> ach soo.... *schäm*
<apricot1> die Meldung oben hab ich gar nicht gesehen
<jokrebel> hihi
<stevieh> weia.
<apricot1> bei 'Sicherheitsfeature' hats leicht geklingelt :)
<apricot1> gib ma jemand den Kübel mit der Asche
<stevieh> mein java plugin altert schneller als, dasss ich seiten mit java drauf ansteuer...
<TheInfinity> so klein ist die meldung nun auch nicht. da stehen ab und an wichtige infos. ;)
<apricot1> geht eben nix über MS-DOS 3.1
<apricot1> Diskette rein ... läuuuft
<jokrebel> und da gibts auch keine Bildchen die vom Text ablenken ;-)
<apricot1> ebens
<robin_> Hallo
<jokrebel> robin_: Hi
<beaver74> :)
<apricot1> bye
<FrameFever> wo kann ich ein alias befehl für bash eingeben?
<FrameFever> so das der Befehl immer wenn ich ein terminal öffne vorhanden ist
<Fuchs> .bashrc geht sicher fuer die bash, je nach dem gibt es auch eine -aliases, die geht dann auch  (wird in der rc eingebunden) 
<FrameFever> wo finde ich die datei?
<FrameFever> Fuchs: wo finde ich die datei?
<Fuchs> ~
<Fuchs> das ist Dein Homeverzeichnis
<Fuchs> ist versteckt, siehst Du am .  am Anfang des Namens
<Fuchs> also musst Du diese Dateien erst mal einblenden
<FrameFever> wie mache ich das bei ubuntu?
<Erzi> indem du auf Ansicht gehst in deinem Dateibrowser
<Erzi> oder wie willst du das denn machen?
<Erzi> kannst sie auch einfach mit nem editor direkt aufrufen in deiner bash-shell
<Erzi> kate ~/.bashrc
<Erzi> zum Beispiel
<FrameFever> Ctrl+H
<FrameFever> im explorer
<FrameFever> ok
<|Frodo|> FrameFever: wenn du eh schon in der shell (bash) bist, nutz doch einfach "mc". der hat auch gleich nen eigebauten editor mit syntaxhighlight.
<FrameFever> ok jetzt funktioniert alles
<FrameFever> die .bshrc ist ganz schön voll
<FrameFever> ne andere frage ich kann bei mir im explorer keine dateien erzeugen
<FrameFever> also über kontextmenü
<FrameFever> das sieht ziemlich abgespeckt aus
<FrameFever> weiß einer was da los ist?
<FrameFever> 13.10 über virtuelle maschine
<Erzi> Keinen Internet Explorer verwenden wuerde ich sagen ;)
<|Frodo|> Erzi: aber, aber...  der IE läuft doch unter wine so schön...  ;-))
<Erzi> achso
<Fuchs> FrameFever: ohne genauere Angaben nicht, eine Vermutung waere mal, dass Du in dem entsprechenden Verzeichnis keine Schreibrechte hast
<Erzi> Weil er halt immer vom Explorer spricht
<Erzi> So wie sich das hier anhoert sollte er auch nix erzeugen ausser in seinem Home
<|Frodo|> Fuchs: keine rechte im /eigenen/ home-verzeichnis? dann liegt da aber einigess im argen...  :-/
<Erzi> und da darf er es ja eigentlich schon
<Fuchs> |Frodo|: kam auch schon vor 
<FrameFever> ich kann dateien erzeugen
<FrameFever> nur ich würde das gerne schnell im kontext menü machen
<Erzi> Das er woanders rumaendern wuerde ich jetzt vielleicht auch erstmal abraten, hoert sich so an als habe er noch weniger Ahnung als ich
<Fuchs> gut, welche Desktopumgebung und welche Dateiverwaltung ist das, FrameFever? 
<FrameFever> gnome classic
<FrameFever> dateiverwaltung weiß ich nicht
<FrameFever> wie bekomme ich das raus?
<Fuchs> nautilus, in dem Fall
<Erzi> Ohje, mit dem habe ich irgendwie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht
<Fuchs> FrameFever: vermutlich funktioniert dann folgendes: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=687139
<kubine> Title: Bug 687139 Context menu entry to create a new blank file (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<|Frodo|> .oO( immer diese GUI-fetischisten! einfach in derkonsole den "mc" nutzen und ne neue datei mit <shift>+<F4> starten/erzeugen. einafcher gehts doch gar nicht...  )
<Fuchs> Erzi: koenntest Du Dich ein bisschen zurueckhalten, wenn Du nicht gerade Support leistest? Wir haben sonst auch noch den #ubuntu-de-offtopic Kanal. Danke. 
<Erzi> ja, sorry
<FrameFever> ok
<FrameFever> kann man also nix machen
<Fuchs> doch, kann man
<Fuchs> entsprechende Dateien im Template (Vorlagen) Ordner erstellen, wie da beschrieben
<FrameFever> im home verzeichniss einfach einen ordner "templates" erzeugen?
<FrameFever> ok hab ich gemacht
<FrameFever> jetzt ubuntu neu starten?
<Fuchs> sollte nicht noetig sein denke ich, aber ich verwende keinen nautilus
<|Frodo|> FrameFever: nein, nautilus neu starten/öffenen sollte IMHO reichen
<Rochvellon> nautilus neu starten sollte reichen
<|Frodo|> FrameFever: wenn das nicht reicht, an- & danach wieder anmelden. aber ein reboot ist nicht nötig!
<FrameFever> nope
<FrameFever> ich hab mich neu eingeloggt
<FrameFever> nur das ging
<FrameFever> und dann waren sogar meien vorlagen gelöscht aus dem templates ordner
<FrameFever> jetzt kommt eine kniffelige frage
<FrameFever> ich möchte die Zeit von ubunut jede minute neu syncen
<FrameFever> mit dem netzwerk
<FrameFever> wie stell ich das ein?
<ppq> wat
<dasjoe> !enter > FrameFever
<kubine> FrameFever: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<ppq> jede minute?!
<FrameFever> mein vmware scheint da problem zu haben
<FrameFever> warum nicht?
<Fuchs> das liesse sich mit ntp schon machen, aber ich wuerde eher flicken was da kaputt ist als Symptombehebung zu betreiben. 
<ppq> Fuchs++
<FrameFever> "VMware recommends you to use NTP instead of  VMware Tools periodic time synchronization."
<ppq> ja, aber nicht jede minute
<ppq> einmal am tag vielleicht
<FrameFever> ne
<FrameFever> auf keinen fall
<FrameFever> ich schmeiße die vmware an
<FrameFever> kopiere files rüber
 * jokrebel ist auch der Meinung, dass eine Zeitsyncronisation jede Minute normal nicht nötig sein sollte.
<FrameFever> und bekomme problem beim kopieren weil die dateien in der zukunft liegen
<FrameFever> -kopieren
<jokrebel> !enter > FrameFever: und immer noch
<kubine> FrameFever: und immer noch: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<FrameFever> kompilieren
<FrameFever> ^^
<FrameFever> sorry
<|Frodo|> FrameFever: evtl. einfach falsche zeitzone innerhalb der VMware eingestellt bzw. probleme mit der von ubuntu standardmäßig genutzten UTC-systemzeit?
<FrameFever> nein
<FrameFever> das problem ist bekannt
<FrameFever> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1006427
<kubine> Title: VMware KB: Timekeeping best practices for Linux guests (at kb.vmware.com)
<FrameFever> wie kann ich die hardware uhr von ubuntu aktivieren?
<jokrebel> FrameFever: Die Hardwareuhr ist im BIOS verankert.
<FrameFever> das heißt also nur network clock ausschalten, bei date time settings?
<jokrebel> …oO( wobei mir da grad was von ner aktuellen Meldung wegen NTP in den Sinn kommt )
<jokrebel> FrameFever: Am Ende hat Dein "Zeitproblem" damit zu tun? http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kommt-Zeit-kommt-DDoS-Angriff-2087846.html
<kubine> Title: Kommt Zeit, kommt – DDoS-Angriff | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<FrameFever> enin
<FrameFever> nein
<SpeeFak> frage zur rechte verwaltung : wenn ich einer sh datei die rechte 711 gebe sollte doch jeder die datei ausführen können, aber nicht lesen
<ppq> technisch gesehen richtig, aber damit ein user zb. ein shellscript ausführen kann, braucht er lese- und ausführrechte
<SpeeFak> ich habe script datein die von jedem user ausgeführt werden dürfen, allerdings steht in den datien ein passwort in klartext und das sollte eben nur root sehen dürfen, sprich 
<SpeeFak> leserechte auch ?
<SpeeFak> mhhhh genau das darf er aber nicht
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: was versuchst du denn da? Oo
<ppq> SpeeFak: dann musst du das anders lösen
<ppq> ohne leserechte geht es nicht
<SpeeFak> die vervollständigung per tab klappt nicht mehr für ds sudo komando, daher dachte ich die scripte rechtetechnisch so zu sezten,  dass zwar jeder user diese ausführen kann, jedoch im script selber eine rotabfrage stattfindet
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: sudo -i kennst du?
<SpeeFak> gut zu wissen, such da schon en stunde, dachte es geht mit 711. bei bin files gehts ja auch. 
<SpeeFak> bis vor paar wochen ging noch so, sudo name<tab>      autoversollständigung
<SpeeFak> geht jetzt iwie nicht mehr 
<SpeeFak> aktuell habe ich es über nen wrapper gelöst, is aber iwie sinnfrei für jedes script mit das ein passwort enthält eine file zustellen durch dessen aufruf das eigentlich scuirpt mit sudo <script> aufgerufen wird, wobei der wrappe 755ger rechte hat
<SpeeFak> TheInfinity, sudo -i => les grad mal das sudo manual
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: das ist aber ziemlich von hinten durchs auge ;)
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: ich würd mal schauen was die .bashrc so macht
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: da dürfte der hund begraben sein
<SpeeFak> meine bashrc sieht eigentlich recht übersichtlich aus - http://pastebin.com/KzTp5AZ8 
<kubine> Title: ############################################################ ## enable color su - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<SpeeFak> wenn ich die rechteauf 711 setzte gehts übern umweg, vervollständigung läuft auch als user nur sagt mir das system keine berechtigung anstatt die meldung aus denm script auszugeben
<SpeeFak> immernoch besser als für jede script datei ein wrapper zu erstellen ;)
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: da fehlt auch die auto vervollständigung
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: das ist auch eher nicht die default ubuntu bashrc
<TheInfinity> was hast du da installiert das dir das ausgetauscht hat? Oo
<SpeeFak> naja ich hab mein home und die bash seit dapper immer weiter vervollständigt
<SpeeFak> war wohl nicht so gut :/
<SpeeFak> ich guck mal in frsichem vm wie die bash aussieht
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: das erklärt einiges. ;)
<SpeeFak> ich merks 'gg
<Longbottom> SpeeFak: Kannst auch in /etc/skel nachschauen. Dort ist die default .bashrc für neue User.
<SpeeFak> Longbottom, jau stiummt eigentlich
<SpeeFak> uff das is ja einiges mehr drin 
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: vor allem die unteren zeilen sind wichtig ;)
<SpeeFak> enable programmable completion features - klarer kann man nicht schreiben ;)
<TheInfinity> … ;)
<SpeeFak> jo also problem mit der default bashrc besteht weiter wenn ich die script datei auf 700 setzten
<TheInfinity> welche script datei eigentlich? also was genau willst du autovervollständigen?
<SpeeFak> mit 711 passt es sicherheitstechnisch, nur die meldung nicht berechtigt vom syetem kommt halt anstatt der meldung der root afrage im script - "Are you root"  sieht iwie s schöner aus
<bekks> 711 macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.
<bekks> executable ohne read ist - suboptimal.
<SpeeFak> bastel grad grad an wordpress herum und ich habe backscript welches datenbank und apache content  sicherert. in dem script muss logischerweise für den mysqldumb das pw im klartext stehen. daarum soll nur root die datei lesen können.  
<bekks> setuid.
<SpeeFak> da muss mich mal just schlau machen
<bekks> und 0700 setzen.
<bekks> Gna. setuid und 700 setzen.
<SpeeFak> setuid schon gehört lange her lles mich da mal just rein ...
<SpeeFak> thx 4 tipp
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: was spricht gegen ein root cronjob?
<SpeeFak> nix der läuft ja auch jeden tag, nur bevor ich z.b. datenbank plugin teste stoße ich voher just manual das backscipt an
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: hmm. da nutz ich immer sudo -i für. :)
<SpeeFak> ich seh grad die user aliases wurde in eine datei ausgelagert
<SpeeFak> ich glaub macht sinn 
<Longbottom> SpeeFak: setuid wird bei shellscripten nicht gehen, ist ein Sicherheitsfeature.
<Longbottom> SpeeFak: Vorschlag: Leg doch einen mysql-User für das Backup an, der nur lesen darf.
<SpeeFak> Longbottom, habe 7 Datenbanken für 5 verschieden user mit jeweils eignem pw, root pw is 24stellig. ein backupser der auf alle datenbanken lesenzugreifen kann ist doch gefärhlicher als für jeden user ein script wobei jeder user nur auf seine datenbank zugreifen darf. die jeweileige backupdte darf nur von root gelesen werden. komproitiert jmd mein mysql server hat er nur auf den datenbank des jweiligen users zugriff und nicht
<SpeeFak>  auf alle
<SpeeFak> bin in mysql nicht wirklich fit :(
<SpeeFak> ich hab mir shcon so manche datenbank durch herumprbieren zerschossen und saß hier fluchend ;) habe mich dann für dne weg entschieden den ich sicher "behersche" auch wensn etwas umständlich von hinten durch auge ist
<Longbottom> SpeeFak: Ok, hast Recht. Vergiss meinen Vorschlag;-)
<Longbottom> SpeeFak: Es wäre doch ok, wenn das Backup auch vom Owner der Datenbank lesbar wäre? Dann müsste ein Script, dass dem Owner gehört mit 700 doch reichen, oder?
<TheInfinity> Longbottom: man kann auch einfach ein backup script als root starten und nur root zugriff geben ;)
<SpeeFak> jepp läuft ja so uch alles, cronjob auch alles gut, nur wie gesagt, will den backup manuaell anstoßen und ich gibt keine verstollständigung weder als user noch mit sudo davor
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Warum ist die Vervollständigung tragisch? :)
<SpeeFak> TheInfinity, das ist wrapper datei ;)  inhalt sudo backupscript wobei der wrapper die rechte 755 hat
<SpeeFak> weil ich fauk bin und nich immer im /usr/loc/bon gucken will
<bekks> Leg das Ding halt in den Pfad.
<SpeeFak> sudo backup<tab>   soll mit die backsupscripte alle anzeigen
<bekks> Das ist irgendwie gerade sehr sinnfrei.
<SpeeFak> und das geht so wie aussieht wenn ich die scrupt auf 711 setzte
<bekks> 711 ist genaus so blödsinnig.
<bekks> Und sudo wrapper, das sudo backupscript aufruft ist ebenfalls - ungut.
<SpeeFak> erfüllt aber genau die bedingunge die ich brauche
<bekks> Leg das Ding in /usr/local/bin/, setz 700 und setuid und gut ist.
<bekks> Die BEdingungen die du brauchst sind Unsinn - sorry.
<SpeeFak> nur root darf lesen  backup<tab>  sowie sudo backup>tab< listen mit die scripte auf
<bekks> Und dann ruft ein User einfach sudo wasauchimmer auf, und halt alles was er braucht.
<bekks> Wozu denn sudo backupwasauchimmer, wenn der wrapper das sudo schon aufruft?
<SpeeFak> ohen root pw eingabe starten die scripte nicht 
<bekks> Es gibt kein root pw unter Ubuntu.
<SpeeFak> ich will von den wrappern weg weil ich so viele file im usr/locl/bin / daruch habe
<bekks> sudo fragt das Userpw ab.
<SpeeFak> is mir alle klar
<bekks> Das klingt alles andere als "ist mir klar".
<SpeeFak> der wrapper ist nur dazu da um als user mit dem aufruf backup<tab> die vervollständigung zu realisieren
<SpeeFak> dann drück ich mich grad wiiee unverständlich aus ;/
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: ich habs mitlerweile verstanden wozu, find das aber umständlich und würd dir sudo -i empfehlen ;)
<SpeeFak> jo ahb grad mal meine bashrc und bashalias überarbeitet, sind ja doch paar  änderungen in den lezten jahren implementiert worden
<SpeeFak> sudo -i kommt jetzt dran ;)
<SpeeFak> dann nochma ein keiner setuid aufrischungskurs und dann koch ich mittag ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-17
<SpeeFak> sudo -i gleiches problem bei 700 rechten, wird nicht als vervollständigun erkannt
<SpeeFak> 711 rechte lösen das problem 
<SpeeFak> für die user hab ich noch einige scripte mehr in denen passwörte srin stehen, u.a. z.b  =>  mysql -uwordpress -pPASSWORD wordpress  -e 'DELETE FROM wp_posts WHERE post_type="revision"'
<SpeeFak> u.a. die ganze scripte folgen einer bestimmten namengebung backup..... sind alle backscripte
<SpeeFak> set_<option>_<datenbank> setzt div parameter
<SpeeFak> u.s.w
<SpeeFak> vortiel dabei ich kann mit <command><tab><tab> durch die scriupte navigieren
<SpeeFak> Setuid (Set User ID, manchmal auch suid) ist ein erweitertes Unix-Dateirecht für Dateien oder Verzeichnisse des Unix-Betriebssystems. Ausführbare Programme, bei denen dieses Bit gesetzt ist, werden mit den Rechten des Benutzers ausgeführt, dem die Datei gehört, anstatt mit den Rechten desjenigen Benutzers, der die Datei ausführt. Auf den meisten Systemen funktioniert dies nur für ausführbare Binärdateien, nicht jedoch 
<SpeeFak> für interpretierte Scripts.
<SpeeFak> bekks, das wärs gewesen wenns fauf shell scripte anwenbar wäre
<bekks> Dann gibts einen Trick, der echt fies wird :)
<SpeeFak> klär mich auf !?
<SpeeFak> ich ahne es
<SpeeFak> eine binry aus dem script basteln ?
<SpeeFak> gg
<bekks> Bau dein Script so wie es sein soll, wenn root es ausführt, ohne sudo und so Quatsch. Anschliessend kannst Du es entweder über einen Wrapper wie hier: http://www.tuxation.com/setuid-on-shell-scripts.html über ein Binary aufrufen - oder über http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/05/encrypt-bash-shell-script/ in ein Binary verwandeln.
<kubine> Title: setuid on shell scripts (at www.tuxation.com)
<bekks> Ersteres hat den Vorteil dass das Script selbst veränderbar ist ohne den Wrapper zu ändern, zweiteres hat den Vorteil, das Script durchaus unlesbar für DAU zu machen. :)
<bekks> Choose your weapon.
<SpeeFak> JAU !!!
<bekks> :P
<SpeeFak> die DAU sve methode hat was, edit wird nur schwer dafür nix mehr pw auslesen auch nicht als root
<bekks> Letzterer Ansatz setzt aber WIRKLICH intelligente Script voraus, die z.B. mit traps arbeiten und alles und jeden doppelt und dreifach prüfen, insbesondere VAriablen.
<bekks> Es ist keine grosse Kunst sich das data segment eines Binaries anzeigen zu lassen und durch einen Hexeditor zu jagen.
<SpeeFak> ersteres hat den nachteil :  knackt jmd ein user accound vom server ( root hat 24 stellen das wird nicht einfach ) kanner mir eine platte und server mit dem erstellen von backups vollhauen bzw auslaten
<SpeeFak> na toll :/ also doch nicht so 
<bekks> Wenn dein Script das nicht prüft, solltest du das ändern.
<Longbottom> SpeeFak: Bei shc würde ich vermuten, dass man mit strings das Passwort auslesen kann.
<SpeeFak> shell - entdecke die möglichkeiten oder nicht ist unmöglich
<SpeeFak> danke für tipps an der stelle, aber ausgehen davon das ich eigentlich NUR ein blog aufsetzen wollte um mein infos und howtos für scripte und xbmc und co gliedern wollte bin ich jetzt schon wieder total wo anders gelandet
<SpeeFak> aber trotzdem gut zu wissen was möglich ist ;)
<SpeeFak> ich mal nu mal mittag
<SpeeFak> bis später
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: … wordpress ist NIE "nur ein blog aufsetzen" :D
<SpeeFak> im vergleich zu typo ists recht einfach
<bekks> TheInfinity++
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: im ersten moment ja. im zweiten: http://sectio-aurea.org/2013/12/speed-moaar-speed-wordpress-mit-nginx-fastcgi_cache-optional-domain-mapping/ ;)
<kubine> Title: sectio aurea » Speed! Moaar Speed! WordPress mit Nginx + fastcgi_cache + optional Domain Mapping (at sectio-aurea.org)
<SpeeFak> mysql und phpmyadmin helfen was das einrichten der dantebanken angeht auch schon recht gut, nur die sind tools schlecht einsetzbar für scripte autobackups etc
<SpeeFak> TheInfinity, ohhnooo - noch mehr interresante infos ich glaub so schnell komm ich echt nicht zum dem was ich eingentlich vor hatte *fg
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: das ist auch schon sehr erweitertes wordpress späßchen. ;)
<SpeeFak> jetzt werd ich aber echt erstm chop suey kochen, mein magen übtänt schon meine pcboxen
 * SpeeFak ist für jeden spass zu haben ;)
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: stürz dich auf so zeugs aber nur wenn du wirklich n bissl mehr mit wordpress machen willst. das setup hält dann n paar tausend requests / sec aus, aber der aufwand ist schon recht krass für die 3 besucher die wp blogs oft nur haben ;)
<SpeeFak> ngix ist ja nicht nur für wordpress, sondern fürn ganze apache, abgesehn davon durfte ich sie lezten jahre als leuharntein fristen ( metallbereich is druchseucht davon ) ausbildung zum ITler hab ich vor 4 jahre mal kurz angefengen und gemekrt so viel scheiss den man lernt brauch ich nie die zeit investier ich lieber in konkretes anwedungswissen und ngix sieht ganz danach aus
<SpeeFak> abgesehn davon lernt man in der it ausbildung fast nur mit windows - das reicht schon nie wieder ne ofzielle ausbildung anzufangen
<bekks> Und keine Qualifikation zu haben... nun ja, OT.
<SpeeFak> daran arbeite ich ja grad )
<bekks> WP hoster? :P
<SpeeFak> hoster ? => ich hab nen eigene root server hier stehn nachbar hat 0mbit upload, da würde ngix dan sinn machen wenn wir die nezten verbinden
<SpeeFak> 10mbit
<bekks> Was auch immer das miteinander zu tun hat. Egal, es ist offtopic.
<SpeeFak> jepp darum danke für infos nochmal an dieser stelle :)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Luyin> moin LupusE 
<Martin11> Hey, Mal eine Frage zum Verständnis. Wenn ich ein Programm auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04 64bit Rechner mit make kompiliere, könnte dann ein Freund mit einem anderen Linux das auch ausführen?
<LetoThe2nd> depends.
<Martin11> LetoThe2nd: wovon hängt es ab?
<LetoThe2nd> ohne externe abhängigkeiten (oder statisch gelinkt) und wenn der architektur stimmt dann im prinzip: ja
<LetoThe2nd> gesetzt den fall die libc-versionen/-arten sind nicht zu grob unterschiedlich
<Martin11> LetoThe2nd: okay, danke. Man kann immer nur die ausführbare Datei seiner Architektur (64bit) machen? Oder könnte ich auch für 32 bit komplieren?
<LetoThe2nd> man kann für alles mögliche kompilieren, nennt man dann cross-compiling.
<LetoThe2nd> immer vorausgesetzt natürlich, man die passende toolchain etc.
<Martin11> okay, ich schmeiß mal google an :) Danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> die kurzform ist eigentlich: wenn ein programm trivial genug ist dass es von ungeübten ohne probleme statisch gelinkt/crosscompiliert werden kann, dann ists in der zeit auch bei wem anders schnell kompiliert, respektive dem das erklärt
<Martin11> super.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn das ding aber so komplex ist dass es sich wirklich rentiert dem den compile-aufwand zu ersparen, dann ist auch cross-compiling meist ziemlich aufwändig.
<Martin11> LetoThe2nd:  okay. Dann könnte man ja vielleicht dabeischreiben, welch Abhängigkeiten vorher installiert werden müssen
<LetoThe2nd> jein
<LetoThe2nd> der richtige weg ist eigentlich, das ding korrekt zu packagen.
<LetoThe2nd> dann kanns für alle architekturen compiliert werden, und die abhängigkeiten stimmen auch
<LetoThe2nd> und vor allem kann mans auch problemlos durch ne neuere version ersetzen/wieder loswerden 
<Martin11> LetoThe2nd: Okay, ist alles neu für mich :) Mal lesen
<LetoThe2nd> wenns erlaubt ist - was hast du *eigentlich* vor?
<jonathanweber> hallo!
<jonathanweber> ich habe ein problem, und zwar wird beim starten von ubuntu (installiert auf ssd) die ext4-partition einer zusätzlichen hdd nicht wie bei der installation angegeben automatisch in /data/ eingehängt.
<jonathanweber> Manuell kann ich das so deichseln; ich starte Ubuntu, mounte "/dev/sda1" nach "/data" und ändere benutzer und gruppe von "/data" auf meinen benutzernamen damit ich im Verzeichnis schreiben kann. Die Daten sind auch da. Nur eben funktioniert das ganze nicht mehr automatisch, wie bekomme ich das wieder hin?
<LetoThe2nd> jonathanweber: in der fstab eintragen :)
<LetoThe2nd> jonathanweber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jonathanweber> da stehts schon drin :-)
<LetoThe2nd> dann würd ich mal versuchen rauszufinden warums nicht tut
<LetoThe2nd> also im ungemounteten zustand "mount /data" machen und schaun was kommt
<jonathanweber> ich bekomme auch beim booten den hinweis, dass das einhängen der partition nicht funktioniert und muss dass dann mit"s" überspringen.
<LetoThe2nd> tja dann
<LetoThe2nd> finde heraus warums nicht geht :)
<jonathanweber> wie gesagt manuell funktionierts ja
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich ist irgendwas an deinem fstab eintrag nicht iO
<jonathanweber> würde mich wundern, ich hab ihn ja nicht bearbeitet
<LetoThe2nd> oder das fs hat nen schaden... schon mal fsck gemacht?
<LetoThe2nd> im ausgehängten zustand, natürlich
<LetoThe2nd> oder ists in der fstab vielleicht ne UUID, die sich geändert hat? etc.pp.
<jonathanweber> sacht das dateisystem sei "sauber"
<LetoThe2nd> pack einfach mal die fstab und ein blkid in ein pastebin
<karstenk1977_> Hi
<karstenk1977_> ich suche jemanden, der mir bischen hilft einen Ubuntu12 LTS zu überpüfen.
<karstenk1977_> habe diverse probleme
<karstenk1977_> jemand eventl etwas Zeit?
<jonathanweber> danke! Die UUID der Partition (laut gparted) war nicht identisch mit der in der fstab. Habe in letzterer die gparted-UUID eingetragen und jetzt müsste es klappen. Danke! :)
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: frag einfach nach den spezifischen problemen.
<karstenk1977_> ok, dann fang ich mal mit dem ersten an
<karstenk1977_> configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
<karstenk1977_> build-essentials ist aktuell und auch schon einmal neuaufgesetzt
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: hrhrhrhrhr. was versuchst denn da zu backen?
<karstenk1977_> egal was ich versuche zu compilieren
<karstenk1977_> xdebug oder xcache, Fehler ist immer der gleiche
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: naja nicht ganz, oft sind auch die configure scripte hinüber
<karstenk1977_> ok, dann lass mich was referenz compilieren
<karstenk1977_> hast nen link?
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: http://hisham.hm/htop/releases/1.0.2/htop-1.0.2.tar.gz zum beispiel
<karstenk1977_> checking whether we are cross compiling... configure: error: in `/usr/local/src/htop-1.0.2': configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs. If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'. See `config.log' for more details.
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: und das ist ein ganz ordinäres x86 ubuntu auf ner ganz ordinären x86 box?
<karstenk1977_> configure:2733: checking whether we are cross compiling configure:2741: gcc -o conftest    conftest.c  >&5 In file included from /usr/include/stdio.h:28:0,                  from conftest.c:9: /usr/include/features.h:357:25: fatal error: sys/cdefs.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. configure:2745: $? = 1 configure:2752: ./conftest ./configure: line 2754: ./conftest: No such file or directory configure:2756:
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: auf nem ganz ordinären unixoiden dateisystem?
<karstenk1977_> ist nen root-server von 1und1, ubuntu 12 lts
<karstenk1977_> ich habe vollen zugriff
<karstenk1977_> ich habe zwei andere fast identische maschinen mit dem gleichen os und da tritt der fehler nciht auf
<LetoThe2nd> naja dann wirst wohl ans config.log ranmüssen und nachschauen
<karstenk1977_> hab ich gerade gepostet, mehr info steht da nicht
<LetoThe2nd> selber was triviales compilieren geht?
<LetoThe2nd> kernel-header + libc-header sind da, respektive mal reinstalliert?
<karstenk1977_> error: cannot run C compiled programs
<karstenk1977_> wie mache ich das?
<LetoThe2nd> was davon?
<karstenk1977_> beides?
<LetoThe2nd> na mach ne test.c mit inhalt "void main(void) {}"
<LetoThe2nd> und dann gcc test.c
<LetoThe2nd> wenn nicht mal das geht dann ist dein compiler iA.
<karstenk1977_> gcc test.c  no response
<karstenk1977_> nix, einfach nen neues prompt
<LetoThe2nd> ist dann ne a.out da?
<karstenk1977_> ja
<LetoThe2nd> na dann passt doch alles.
<karstenk1977_> dann könnte ich wohl ./configure ausführen
<LetoThe2nd> naja. das bedeutet. dass dein compiler ein absolut triviales programm ohne abhängigkeiten erstellen kann.
<karstenk1977_> - /usr/include/features.h:357:25: fatal error: sys/cdefs.h: No such file or directory
<LetoThe2nd> dann reinstallier mal die libc header
<LetoThe2nd> packet libc-dev
<LetoThe2nd> apt-get install --reinstall, etc.p.
<karstenk1977_> that was it
<karstenk1977_> :-)
<karstenk1977_> apt-get install --reinstall libc-de
<karstenk1977_> -/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/bits/fcntl2.h:51:24: error: call to ‘__open_missing_mode’ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<karstenk1977_> och man, ich wollte eigentlich nur mal eben rootsh installieren, um einen externen dienstleister zu überwachen, dem ich sudo gewährt habe
<karstenk1977_> aber anscheinend bekommt man das nicht mehr für meine version
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: sieht so aus. das ist nämlich schon eher code bug.
<karstenk1977_> das kommt bei make
<karstenk1977_> hat jemand eventl. eine alternative, damit ich eine shellsitzung aufzeichnen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> tja du kannst es ja mit ner älteren version probieren.
<TheInfinity> die neuste version von rootsh scheint von 2008 zu sein. das klingt nach … spaß.
<karstenk1977_> anscheinend ists die, die ich gerade versuch zu compilieren
<karstenk1977_> wiesohat ubuntu soetwas nicht von haus aus?
<TheInfinity> karstenk1977_: wenn es atm nichts brauchbares gibt was die funktion erfüllt kann es ubuntu nicht bereitstellen. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: weils keiner gepackaged hat? ich sehe da möglichkeiten, dich einzubringen und an deiner selbstverwirklichung zu arbeiten
<karstenk1977_> ;-)
<karstenk1977_> spassvogel
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: war völlig ernst gemeint.
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: und ganz im ernst, so viel händchen halten wie du für zwei eher triviale dinge gebrauch hast bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich dir bei nem keylogger-spezifischen problem helfen will.
<TheInfinity> erinnert mich daran dass ich mich mal damit beschäftigen wollte. wenn ich eh schon samba4 packages mache … aber das ist eher OT.
<LetoThe2nd> hint: latest HEAD baut.
<karstenk1977_> die frage war eher ironischer natur, weil ich nicht verstehe, wieso ein"SERVER" os nicht von Haus aus über die Mittel verfügt so etwas Sicherheitsrelevantes wie eine shell sitzung nicht zu überwachen.
<LetoThe2nd> auf nem 1und1 server.
<LetoThe2nd> karstenk1977_: alles ansichtssache. und es gibt auch andere standpunkte als eben deinen.
<Luyin> leute, ich hab mal ne frage. stelle grad ne bibliographie zusammen, indem ich alle einträge in ein writer-dokument kopiere. das problem: ich werde ziemlich bald einträge doppelt haben, allerdings ist die formatierung der einträge nicht einheitlich, da ich verschiedene datenbanken durchsuche. wie könnte ich da am schnellsten/sinnvollsten die doppelten einträge finden?
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann mal wieder wech
<Walter88> Ich musste grad ein Dutzend alte Linuxkernel löschen, damit genug Platz zum Aktualisieren da war.
<Walter88> Dann wurde auch der Kernel aktualisiert, soll ich jetzt irgendwie den Grub aktualisieren bevor ich neu starte um sicher zu gehen, dass der Rechner booten wird?
<beaver74> Walter88: das sollte mit dem Update erledigt worden sein.. du kannst aber vorsichtshalber nochmal 'update-grub2' ausführen und schauen ob der aktuelle Kernel aufgeführt wird. Wenn ja, kannst du den Rechner neu starten.
<beaver74> Walter88: welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest du denn?
<Walter88> beaver74, ich hab noch nicht neu gestartet, deswegen wird noch der alte Kernel ausgeführt
<Walter88> also Kernel 3.8.0-31
<beaver74> Walter88: das ist klar.. aber welche Version von Ubuntu an sich verwendest du? 'lsb_release -a' verrät dir das.
<Walter88> beaver74, raring
<beaver74> wobei das schon soweit klar ist.. führe das 'update-grub2' nochmals aus, dann sollte soweit alles klar gehen, wenn du dich an die normale Update Vorgehensweise gehalten und den Kernel nicht am Paketmanager vorbei installiert haben solltest.
<beaver74> Aber das hattest du ja nicht, schriebst du ja schon.
<freshmint> hey mein rhythmbox kann aus irgendeinem grund keine hostnamen mehr auflösen und deswegen keine internet radiostreams abspielen oder podcasts einsammeln. jemand eine idee wie ich das fixn kann
<jokrebel> freshmint: DNS-Problem? Router und PC schon mal neu gestartet?
<freshmint> jokrebel, hmm ich denke nicht, meine anderen internet anwendungen funktionieren alle wunderbar
<jokrebel> freshmint: Und zweiteres?
<Skorpz> Warum kann ich etwas Größere Datein nicht löschem.Ca 700Mb max. Papierkorb ist leer und Maimale größe in Dolphin Einstellung ist nicht begrenzt.Kubuntu 13.10 64Bit
<jokrebel> Skorpz: Zu wenig freier Platz auf der Partition vielleicht?
<Skorpz> Eigentlich nicht
<Skorpz> Hab nur das System auf der Fesplatte
<Skorpz> Und die ist 64Gb Groß
<jokrebel> Skorpz: Und wieviel frei? df gibt Auskunft.
<jokrebel> !paste > Skorpz
<kubine> Skorpz: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Skorpz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417507/
<kubine> Title: df › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<freshmint> jokrebel, hmm ja also das problem ist mir schon seit ca. einer woche aufgefallen in dieser zeit habe ich den pc schon mehrfach neugestartet und ich dneke acuh der router hat eine neue ip bekommen
<jokrebel> Skorpz: Ist denn im Papierkorb vielleicht was drin, was sich aber nicht löschen lässt? (könnte von einer Löschaktion auf nem externen Datenträger kommen. Da sollte man immer gleich auch den Trash leeren)
<jokrebel> freshmint: Versuchs mal indem Du rhythmbox aus dem terminal heraus aufrufst. Oft kommen da dann im Terminal bessere Hinweise.
<beaver74> Skorpz, jokrebel: Schaut doch mal ob sich das hier durchführen lässt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dolphin#Dateioperationen , "Papierkorb/Löschen".
<kubine> Title: Dolphin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Skorpz> Also der Papier Korb ist laut Dolphin leer.
<beaver74> wobei sich dann immer noch die Frage stellt warum sich das nicht normal mit 'Entf' durchführen lässt.
<jokrebel> rechte?
<beaver74> möglich
<Skorpz> beaver74: Die sind zwar so Löschbar aber dann sind die auf nicht Wiederherstellbar.Ist nicht so gut.
<beaver74> Ja, sei damit vorsichtig.
<beaver74> Dann dürfte es allerdings kein Rechteproblem sein..
<Skorpz> Ja bisher hab ich mir mit der Konsole beholfen aber dann sind sie ja auch nicht mehr Wiederherstellbar.
<freshmint> jokrebel, gute idee.. moment
<jokrebel> Ist das nicht normal, dass sehr große Dateien nur "direkt löschbar" aber nicht "in den Trash verschiebbar" sind. Glaub das ist hier auch so.
<Skorpz> Aber 700Mb is meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr Groß
<jokrebel> Skorpz: Ansichtssache! Ich Hab Festplatte die kleiner sind. 
<freshmint> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417512/ sagt dir da irgendwas
<kubine> Title: Rhythmbox Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Skorpz: Einstellungen - Dolphin einrichten - Papierkorb <- da sollte man angeblich (hab kein KDE am Start) die Papierkorbgröße verändern können.
<Skorpz> Da kann man ein häckchen setzten auf Papierkorb größe Beschränken.Aber das ich hab schon weg genommen
<beaver74> Skorpz, jokrebel: Hier wird eine Lösung für Debian beschrieben.. sei aber auch damit vorsichtig, es wird empfohlen Ordner/Daten zu löschen die unter .local/share/Trash/ liegen .. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/muelleimer-voll/#post-2718954 
<kubine> Title: Mülleimer voll? › KDE Plasma (Kubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> *die unter ~/.local/share/Trash/ liegen
<Skorpz> Habs Gefunden.In den Einstellungen wird Zwischen Ordnern unterschieden was heißt: USB-Stick hat ein eigenen Ordner und somit muss ich das Häckchen neu Lösen.Und dort war es auf 10% eingestellt was genau 670 Mb entsprach.
<beaver74> Ah, auch wesentlich besser als der "Tipp" der von mir verlinkt wurde.
<Skorpz> Danke sehr.
<passt> frage zu zugriffsrechten: ich habe einen ordner /A mit den beiden Unterordnern /A/A1 und /A/A2. Ein user0 soll Vollzugriff rwx auf alle Ordner und Unterordner haben. user1 und user2 haben nur die Rechte rw. user3 darf nur auf A1 rw und user4 darf nur auf A2 rw. Wie kriege ich das hin?
<beaver74> passt: das dürfte nur hiermit möglich sein .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ACL
<kubine> Title: ACL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> beaver74: danke
<jokrebel> ### Reminder:    Ubuntu 13.04 Support Period Ends January 27 ###
<_moep_> panic!!
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 13.10 ist da! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-October/000177.html - Support für 13.04 endet am 27.1.!
<Tavaro> moin
<Tavaro> hab nen Problem mit disk quota, habe mir den Artikel in der Wiki auch schon durchgelesen aber das bringt mir nichts da es um einen Server im Internet geht der nicht mehr hochfahren kann da das Limit von disk quota erreicht ist, bekomme ihn nurnoch im recovery hoch nur da bringt es natürlich nichts wenn ich die quota-einstellungen änder, denn die beziehen sich ja dann nicht auf  das eig. System sondern auf den recovery :( Jemand 
<Jam00> hab nen Problem mit disk quota, habe mir den Artikel in der Wiki auch schon durchgelesen aber das bringt mir nichts da es um einen Server im Internet geht der nicht mehr hochfahren kann da das Limit von disk quota erreicht ist, bekomme ihn nurnoch im recovery hoch nur da bringt es natürlich nichts wenn ich die quota-einstellungen änder, denn die beziehen sich ja dann nicht auf  das eig. System sondern auf den recovery :(
<jokrebel> Jam00: Sollte Disk-Quota nicht eigentlich genau das verhindern?
<Tavaro> ja hats aber nicht, die festplatte ist nicht voll dennoch konnte ich nichtmal als root irgendwo auch nur einen Ordner erstellen und dann ist er nichtmehr hoch gefahren
<jokrebel> könntest Du Dich vielleicht auf einen Nick festlegen bitte?
<Jam00> ja sorry ;)
<bekks> Und mal die Ubuntuversion nennen und ein df -h und ein df -i in einem Pastebin zeigen bitte? :)
<jokrebel> ^--- Jam00
<Jam00> ja mom sofort
<Jam00> war gerade afk
<Jam00> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<jokrebel> schonmal: aktuell ist 12.04.4
<Jam00> df ausme recovery wird dir nicht viel bringen
<Jam00> das ist ja quasi ne eigene partition
<jokrebel> Jam00: Wenn Du meinst dann zeig es uns halt aus nem Chroot per Live-Boot.
<Jam00> wie schon gesagt es ist nen server im internet ich komm da so nicht dran kann den nur normal oder recovery booten
<jokrebel> Jam00: Dann wirst Du Deinen Hoster fragen müssen.
<Jam00> das müsste doch auch ausme recovery gehen
<jokrebel> Jam00: _Du_ hast behauptet dass die geforderten Angaben von/für bekks so nichts bringen würden…
<Jam00> ne meine das chroot
<Jam00> aber ich weiß das die platte noch genug speicherplatz hat
<Orcor> ich habe mir mal auf einem gemiteten server Ubutu 12.04 LTS installiert und dann noch eine Grafische oberfläche.  Wenn ich über VNC auf dem Display zugreife sehe ich nur HHintergrundbild kein Unity keinen panel wie kann ich das beheben?
<jokrebel> Jam00: Das sagtest Du _bevor_ ich von chroot sprach…
<Jam00> ich habe dir gesagt das die Angaben von df so wenn ich sie ganz normal aufrufe nicht aussagekräftig sind!
<Jam00> Da ich mich im recovery befinde
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ein "Server" hat normal keine GUI, das ist Dir klar?
<Orcor> ja
<Jam00> habs hinbekommen mit chroot
<Jam00> df -h Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/vzfs       150G   61G   90G  41% / tmpfs           150G   61G   90G  41% /dev/shm
<Orcor> aber man kann es nachinstallieren da ich mich nicht so mit Terminal auskenne habe aber von Kundenhotline die Infos bekommen das es aber geht 
<jokrebel> bekks: langt Dir das?
<Jam00> Filesystem                   Inodes                IUsed     IFree IUse% Mounted on /dev/vzfs      18446744069529716113 18446744069416093766 113622347  100% / tmpfs          18446744069529716113 18446744069416093766 113622347  100% /dev/shm
<jokrebel> !paste > Jam00
<kubine> Jam00: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Jam00> achso sorry
<Orcor> kann mir da bitte jemand helfen ?
<Jam00> http://pastebin.com/VHiqqPqb
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Recovery - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> Orcor: Was sagt denn Dein Vermieter dazu?
<Orcor> nichts
<bekks> Jam00: Dein Server ist zu 100% voll. Es gibt keine freien Inodes mehr.
<Rochvellon> also wenn grafische oberfläche auf einem server, dann würd ich xfce, lxde oder so bevorzugen
<bekks> Grafische Oberflächen haben auf Servern nichts zu suchen.
<Orcor> das einzige was ich per email bekommen habe war http://pastebin.com/7JWDyRxZ
<kubine> Title: Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Unter Linux gibt es keine Remote Desktop Verbi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Orcor: Ja, und?
<Orcor> hmm dann werde ich ubuntu-desktop deinstallieren und mir lxde drauf machen 
<bekks> Unsinn :)
<Orcor> hmm
<bekks> Wieso installierst du nicht lubuntu-desktop? Und was soll das bringen?
<bekks> Das konfiguriert deinen VNC auch nicht automatisch.
<bekks> Und dir sollte klar sein, dass VNC alles ist, aber nicht sicher,
<Orcor> ich habe schon vnc zum laufen gebracht
<Jam00> achsoo ich wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt
<bekks> Die Passwortlänge ist auf 8 Zeichen begrenzt und extrem leicht zu knacken.
<Jam00> kann man die inodes irgendwie erhöhen? weil auf der platte ist ja noch genügend platz
<Rochvellon> oder anders gefragt, was bezweckst du mit der grafischen oberfläche? etwa den dateimanager und den editor dieser zu nutzen? dazu kannst du den midnight commander gut nutzen
<bekks> Jam00: Kann man nicht. Man löscht besser die Daten, die diese Inodes belegen.
<Orcor> ich wollte es nutzen so wie gewohnt da das alles mit dem Terminal mir zu kompliziert ist die Programme zu starten und rum wergeln per grafische oberfläche ist es für mich einfacher
<bekks> Dann solltest du deinen Server dringend wieder abmelden.
<Orcor> ?
<bekks> .
<Jam00> ist ja blöde...
<bekks> Orcor: Eine grafische Oberfläche reisst Sicherheitslücken auf von denen du nicht einmal weisst. Und du betreibst sie auch noch per VNC, was per Definition eine Einladung zum "hacken" ist. An der Stelle ist der beste Weg, den Server abzuschalten.
<bekks> Jam00: Nein wieso? Lösch halt Müll :)
<Jam00> ja ne wenn man da spiele-server drauf laufen lässt wie Minecraft mit Dynmap das sind das einfach so viele dateien-.-
<Jam00> das ist kein müll
<bekks> Jam00: Also wenn alle Inodes aufgebraucht sind, ist da garantiert Müll.
<jokrebel> *suefz* War Vollmond nicht schon vorbei?
<Orcor> hmm
<Jam00> Nein!
<Orcor> naja ich lese mic hmal ein im WIKI und da der Server eh 1 Monat zum testen ist ist es egal kann da wenig experimentiren wie was geht
<bekks> Orcor: Naja, dem Hoster ist das egal. Du trägst die Verantwortung wenn der missbraucht wird.
<Orcor> Danke für eure Hilfe
<Rochvellon> orcor, dienste zu starten und zu stoppen ist eigentlich nicht wirklich kompliziert, auch nicht per terminal. und zum browsen im dateisystem und zum editieren kannst du gut den midnight commander nutzen. am besten, sofern noch nicht geschehen, installierst und richtest dir noch ssh ein. und mit perl auto connector kannst du dich auch bequem auf deinem server anmelden
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Er ist schon weg ;-)
<bekks> ...den Server abmelden. :P
<jokrebel> hoffentlich!
<Rochvellon> O
<jokrebel> Lucid_Lynx: Entscheide Dich ;-)
<raholec> Hallo zusammen, seit einem der letzten Updates vermisse ich die Uhr oben rechts in der Menüleiste des Desktops. Ich nutze Ubuntu 13.10 mit dem Unity-Desktop. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
<raholec> In den Systemeinstellungen ist die entsprechende Seite zum Einschalten der Uhr ausgegraut.
<raholec> Hallo Leute! Kann mir bei diesem Problem jemand helfen: Uhr und Datum, die auf meinem Desktop oben rechts in der Menüleiste immer angezeigt wurden, sind verschwunden. In den Systemeinstellungen lassen sie sich auch nicht mehr einschalten, die entsprechende Seite ist in den Systemeinstellungen einfach grau.
<jokrebel> raholec: Sei froh! Du bist nun "zeitlos" *duck* </OT>
<raholec> Nee is klar.... :-)
<raholec> Ich hab leider noch ne Armbanduhr, mit welchem Update krieg' ich die vom Ärmel...?
<raholec> Aber inhaltlich: Was könnte der Grund sein?
<jokrebel> raholec: Was ist das für Ubuntu? Desktop? Kernel?
<raholec> Ubuntu 13.10, Unity-Desktop,  Details: uname -a Linux HORSTu 3.11.0-15-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 9 18:17:04 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> raholec: Vielleicht mal indicator-datetime reinstallieren?
<raholec> OK, probier ich aus....
<maltee_h> Hallo!
<maltee_h> Ich habe Programme, wie z.B. AndroidStudio, in den /opt Ordner gepackt. Jetzt möchte AndroidStudio sich selbst aktualisieren. Dieses funktioniert aber nicht, da das Programm keine Schreibrechte in dem /opt Ordner hat. Wie löse ich das Problem am besten?
<bekks> Dann hast du es als root installiert, richtig?
<maltee_h> Jo, ich habe die Zip über root entpackt, wie denn auch sonst!?
<bekks> Als User - und dann im Userhome ablegen.,
<raholec_> Vielen Dank für den Tipp, nach einem ReInstall und anschließendem Reboot ist die Uhr wieder da! Schönes Wochenende!
<maltee_h> ls -l sagt auch root:root
<maltee_h> bekks: Also jetzt einfach mit chown ändern!?
<bekks> Nein.
<maltee_h> sondern?
<bekks> < bekks> Als User - und dann im Userhome ablegen.
<jokrebel> maltee_h: 1stens Am besten Ubuntu-Paket. 2tens notfalls PPAs … eigene Sachen und dann auch noch als root reinprügeln ist der Anfang vom Ende.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Android Studio gibt es aber nicht als Ubuntu-Paket
<maltee_h> http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html
<kubine> Title: Getting Started with Android Studio | Android Developers (at developer.android.com)
<bekks> Dann installier es als User im Userhome.
<maltee_h> Aber dann ist doch irgendwann mein Home-Verzeichnis vollgemüllt :-/
<maltee_h> Und wofür gibt es dann überhaupt den /opt Ordner?
<bekks> Und so ist dein System vollgemüllt.
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Was es noch lange nicht nötig macht, das dann als Superuser zu installieren…
<maltee_h> Dann bitte ich darum, dass mir einer erklärt, wie ich am sinnvollsten Programme installiere, die nicht in den PaketQuellen sind und auch nicht als PPA vorhanden sind
<bekks> Sagte ich doch schon zweimal:
<maltee_h> Also dann einfach nur im eigenen Home-Verzeichnis? Also braucht man den /opt Ordner garnicht?
<bekks> Dann installier es als User im Userhome.
<maltee_h> bekks: Habs ihr das auch so gelöst?
<maltee_h> Also einfach in dem Homeordner einen Ordner "Programm" erstellen und da dann alles reinkloppen!?
<maltee_h> ok...
<bekks> Ich verwende kein AndroidStudio in Ermangelung von Androidgeräten. Und selbst mit einem full blown Eclipse ist mein ~/bin/ unter 1GB. Von "vollmüllen" kann da also keine Rede sein.
<maltee_h> bekks: Ok, dann lade ich alles in einen "Progamme"-Ordner für die Übersicht :)
<maltee_h> Und was soll ich jetzt mit den ganz paar root-Programmen im /opt machen? Einfach verschieben und Rechte ändern oder komplett deinstallieren und neu installieren?
<bekks> Das kommt auf jedes einzelne Programm an.
<maltee_h> hmmm...
<maltee_h> Eclipse liegt da z.B. auch drinne
<bekks> Eclipse funktioniert super als User, rüberkopieren, chown -R user:user und gut ist.
<maltee_h> Ok, dann kopiere ich alle Programme, ändere alle in meinen User um und teste dann mal durch. Alles was nicht läuft wird neu installiert
<maltee_h> Danke für eure Hilfe!!! :)
<maltee_h> Einen schönen Abend noch :)
<xsilion> hallo
<xsilion> gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit die grafische anmeldemaske zu deaktivieren/deinstallieren und sich nur über eine terminal-eingabemaske am system anzumelden? o.O
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-18
<pez_> Kurze Frage: weiß jemand wie ich meinem VIM sagen kann das molokai aussehen soll wie molokai? :/ 
<LupusE> g'morgen
<maltee_h> Hallo @all!
<maltee_h> Ich habe ein Synology NAS System und überlege mir nun, wie ich am intelligentesten Daten zwischen diesem und meinem Ubuntu PC synchronisiere. Meine erste Idee ist es, die Festplatte vom NAS lokal in mein System zu mounten (habe ich getan) und dann die Dateien via UNISON zu syncen. Leider gibt Unison aber einen Fehler aus: "Error in setting permissions: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt [chmod([PFAD-ZUM-MOUNT]/.unis
<gugaua> Hallo, wenn ich in Postfix etwas schicken möchte dann bekomm ich in der Mail.log empty MAIL FROM address is not allowed (in reply to end of DATA command)), weiß jemand wie das in der main.cf heißt?
<bekks> gugaua: Du möchtest keine Mails von leeren Absenderadressen akzeptieren. Niemals.
<gugaua> bekks: richtig, nur wenn ich Email via php5 verschicke werden sie ohne leere absender verschickt
<gugaua> ohen absender verschickt*
<gugaua> und das gefällt den server nicht
<bekks> Dann konfigurier dein PHP richtig.
<bekks> Anstatt deinen Mailserver zur Spamschleuder zu machen.
<gugaua> bekks, alles klar, also ist das ein php problem...
<gugaua> bekks: danke jetzt gehts
<maltee_h> Und mir kann keiner helfen?
<koegs> maltee_h: rechte auf dem NAS anpassen
<maltee_h> koegs: Was soll ich denn da für Rechte anpassen?
<koegs> anscheinend darf unison nicht die rechte ändern per chmod, musst schauen ob man da was auf dem NAS machen kann
<mips> Hi,
<koegs> bzw. hast du per Samba oder per NFS gemountet?
<mips> I have a OT question and I need to ask it of people from Germany
<maltee_h> koegs: cifs
<mips> Does the surname Hoeper hold any significance wrt semi famous people or companies?
<koegs> !ot > mips 
<kubine> mips: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<mips> Danke
<koegs> maltee_h: dann steig mal um auf NFS :)
<cube_> ich bin das erstmal in einem irc-chat unterwegs.
<|Frodo|> cube_: na dann: herzlich wilkommen im irc! :-)
<cube_> danke
<|Frodo|> cube_: wenn du ein anliegen hast, solltest du es uns nun offenbaren...  ;-)
<maltee_h> koegs: Hier steht jetzt, dass ich ein Hilfsprogramm /sbin/mount.<type> brauche. Also sogesehen /sbin/mount.nfs. Wo bekomme ich das her?
<cube_> versuche meinen chatbot mit einem irc clienten zu verbinden, und arbeite mich in die matreie ein
<cube_> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Windows_Freigabe_unter_Linux_mounten
<kubine> Title: Windows Freigabe unter Linux mounten – Thomas Krenn Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<bekks> Für Samba braucht man kein mount.nfs
<cube_> gut ich verabschiede mich mal, hab noch zu tun.
<Walter88> Huhu! Avidemux latest version ist 2.6.7, aber Synaptik bietet nur 2.5.4 an. Wie krieg ich die neueste Version installiert?
<k1l_> !ppa > Walter88 
<kubine> Walter88: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<jokrebel> Walter88: Die "verfügbare Neueste" ist immer auch von der Ubuntu-Version die Du verwendest abhängig. Was sagt ein lsb_release -a?
<jokrebel> Walter88: Aber vielleicht erzählst Du besser welches aktuelle Problem Dich dazu bringt, die neueste Version meinen haben zu müssen.
<Walter88> jokrebel, das wäre aber totaaaaal OT
<Walter88> <g>
<|Frodo|> mal ne grundsätzliche frage: unter der voraussetzung, daß der ssh-server nur sehr selten gebraucht wird, ist es besser diesen als systemdienst manuell zu starten (braucht mWn root-rechte) oder aber im userkontext? was sind die vor- & nachteile?
<Walter88> jokrebel, raring immer noch
<maltee_h> bekks: Warum bekomme ich dann einen Error? Ich habe doch in der /etc/fstab "cifs" in "nfs" geändert. Und dann sagt er, dass ich ein mount.<type> helper program brauche
<|Frodo|> maltee_h: evtl hilft "sudo aptitude install nfs-common"
<maltee_h> |Frodo|: Danke das hat schonmal den Fehler bekämpft :)
<maltee_h> Nur jetzt habe ich einen neuen Fehler: "mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format"
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Zeig das doch mal bitte komplett inclusive Eingabe in nem NoPaste
<jokrebel> !paste > maltee_h
<kubine> maltee_h: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<rhagu> hi, ich habe 2 dateien, die eigentlich 100% identisch sein sollten, aber verschiedene Namen und timestamps haben, kann ich da md5 hashes benutzen um herauszufinden, ob sie wirklich gleich sind?
<jokrebel> rhagu: Was spricht gegen einfaches Ausprobieren? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hashfunktionen gibt aber vielleicht auch näher Auskunft. Ansonsten gäbe es auch noch diff http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/diff
<kubine> Title: md5sum › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rhagu> jokrebel naja wenn ich es einfach ausprobiere dann kriege ich entweder zweimal das selbe raus: es geht also. Oder zwei mal unterschiedliche Ergebnisse: Ich weiß genausoviel, wie vorher, schließlich kann es am Namen/timestamp liegen, oder aber an tatsächlichen unterschieden
<bekks> rhagu: Weisst du was md5sum tut?
<rhagu> bekks ja
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<jokrebel> rhagu: Entweder es ist das gleiche Ergebnis, dann sind sie identisch (trotz unterschiedlicher Dateinamen) oder es kommt was anderes raus (dann könnte es vielleicht noch _nur_ am unterscheidlichen Dateinamen liegen)
<apollo13> rhagu: timestamp etc beeinflusst md5sum nicht…
<rhagu> apollo13 das ist die antwort auf meine Frage, danke
 * apollo13 fragt sich warum du dann sagst dass du weißt was md5sum tut
<rhagu> apollo13 weil ich mir bei wikipedia den md5 hash durchgelesen habe und mich gefragt habe ob timestamp und name in den input stream für die funktion mit einfließen, oder nur die bits der eigentlichen datei
<apollo13> ja und das findet man doch durch ausprobieren raus ;)
<jokrebel> eben ++
<apollo13> https://dpaste.de/HZsN timestamp kanns damit offensichtlich nicht sein…
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #254059 (at dpaste.de)
<jokrebel> summe von A = B -> alles Gut. Wenn Ungleich, B in A umbenennen und nochmal vergleichen…
<bekks> md5 bildet einen hash, Dateinamen, Zeitstempel sind völlig egal.
<rhagu> die dateien sind nicht gleich, habs jetzt drüber laufen lassen
<bekks> Dann hilft diff bei Textdateien weiter.
<bekks> Und auch diff interessiert sich weder für Dateinamen noch Zeitstempel.
<jokrebel> was alles bereits Verlinkt wurde vor ner viertel Stunde.
<bekks> Man muss es halt manchmal mehrfach sagen :P
<rhagu> nene sind einige video datein approx. 10 GB, wenn sie gleich gewesen wären hätte ich die arbeit um 50% reduzieren können.
<gugaua> Hallo ich habe einen Mysql code von einer WEbsite den ich importieren will aber ich bekomme einen fehler kann mir jemand sagen was an den code falsch ist? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6774439/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Sollen wir die Fehlermeldung erraten?
<gugaua> bekks: kommt sofort :).ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'TYPE=MyISAM' at line 25
<gugaua> scheint als wäre dieser befehl veraltet
<bekks> Weisst du das, oder rätst du das gerade?
<bekks> Hast du in die Dokumentation für deine mysql Version geguckt?
<gugaua> nein hab ich nicht
<gugaua> Das lässt mich schließen das es hier einen fehler gibt  'TYPE=MyISAM' at line 25
<bekks> Dass es den Fehler gibt, steht da. Und da steht, du mögest bitte in die Dokumenation deiner mysql Version schauen.
<gugaua> scheint das TYPE ENGINE heißen muss
<Walter88> Welches ist denn diese APT-Zeile, die ich für http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_apps/raring/apps/getdeb/avidemux im Synaptic eingeben muss?
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Package "avidemux" (raring 13.04) (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<xreal> Kann mich jemand unterstützen, davfs mit libneon-dev statt mit libneon-gnutls zu bauen? Dann klappt nämlich der NTLM-Zugriff. Ich verwende Ubuntu und Debian, jeweisl die aktuellen Stables, bin aber bereit, Backports zu machen.
<amon__> hi, ich habe ubuntu-gnome 2013.10 und nachdem ich den proprietären NVidia-Treiber über die paketverwaltung aktiviert habe, ist die konsolenauflösung von hochauflösend zurück nach standard gesprungen. ich vermute ein framebuffer problem. wie gehe ich das an?
<harussssper> hoi
<harussssper> sehe ich das richtig .. dass das c# unter linux also des mono projekt
<_moep_> das?
<harussssper> werniger biblkiotheken hat als c# unter windows ??
<harussssper> es fehlen zb die bibliothken zur netzwerkt socket programmierung
<_moep_> das kann ich dir genau nicht sagen, aber es is natürlich nicht auf dem gleichen stand wie unter windows
<_moep_> aber sockets sollten dabei sein
<_moep_> gibt ja $projekte dadrunter
<apollo13> system.net gibt es natürlich in mono ganz normal
<harussssper> ok thx
<xsilion> hallo. frage: ich wollte ein ubuntu minimal installieren. habe mir die mini.iso gezogen, die md5sum hat gematcht und wollte es dann installieren. hat eigentlich auch alles funktioniert bis es zum punkt "grub installieren" kam. dort hat es immer mit einer fehlermeldung abgebrochen. kann es sein, dass mir da irgendeine datei gefehlt hat? ich hab iwas von einer boot.img gelesen, konnte die jetzt aber irgendwie nicht finden. danke und 
<_moep_> xsilion: ich denke nicht - vermute eher dass du es ggf. auf die falsche partition gehauen hast
<apollo13> _moep_: grub haut man nicht auf partitionen
<_moep_> ja weiß ich
<_moep_> etwas ähm ungünstig ausgedrückt
<xsilion> also das hauptbetriebssystem wollte habe ich auf /dev/sda installiert und wollte grub auch dahin installieren. eine andere partition wäre mir auch gar nicht zur verfügung gestanden
<leszek> hi
<_moep_> huhu
<_moep_> bei meinem wpa_supplicant bekomm ich das: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<_moep_> Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT
<_moep_> kann es nur nicht richtig zuordnen
<Skorpz> Hallo, wenn ich bei WIne ein Programm im Vollbildmodus Starte kommen immer heftige Grafikfehler.Diese bleiben aber auch nach beenden des Programms.Weiß einer wieso das so ist?
<Skorpz> Im Fenstermodus läuft alles super.
<Tichi> hay
<Tichi> ich habe seit einiger zeit das problem, das der akku  von meinem T61 nur bis ca 60% aufgeladen wird, der  versuch mit "force recharge" die anzeige zu kalibrieren hat nix bewirkt. laut dem power manager besitzt der akku noch 99,3% der originalkapazität
<Tichi> ich habe unter 12.04 auch mal versucht die ladeschwelle auf komplette 100% zu stellen und habe jetzt (aus anderen gründen) 13.10 komplett frisch installiert
<ppq> Tichi, ist da vielleicht eine ladestopp-schwelle gesetzt? tp-smapi und tpacpi-bat tun sowas, und andere betriebssysteme mit eigenen methoden
<Tichi> hm, ich hatte mal versucht im tp-smapi die ladeschwelle auf 100% zu stellen, aber das brachte nichts :/
<ppq> nutzt du tlp dafür?
<Tichi> aber vlt kommt sich das acpi-bat ja mit dem in die quere O.o
<Tichi> was meinst du mit tlp?
<ppq> http://thinkwiki.de/TLP_-_Linux_Stromsparen
<ppq> das da
<kubine> Title: TLP - Linux Stromsparen – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<Tichi> jhm, sofern es nicht default dabei/aktiviert ist, nicht, hatte das bist jetzt nicht angefasst
<Tichi> ah ich seh grad gibts ja eh nur als ppa
<Tichi> ich versuch mal ob ich mit den ladeschwellen einstellungen in dem paket weiter komme
<Tichi> danke schonmal für den tip :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-19
<Laire> Wie bekomme ich es hin, das er beim als letztes, also bovor man sich in der konsole einloggt eine sh datei ausführt?
<Laire> beim booten
<Laire> hm keiner mehr wach?
<bunyip> Laire: schon mal in rc.local probiert?
<Laire> habs gerade hinbekommen
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Loetmichel> mornin'
<jokrebel_> hi Loetmichel und LupusE
<jokrebel_> ray12683: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung. Danke.
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel_> leszek: Mahlzeit
<SgtHorbel> wie kann man diesen error fixen: 'grub install failed on /dev/sda. this is a fatal error.'? hab versucht eine minimalinstallation durchzuführen
<TheInfinity> SgtHorbel: indem du grub auf eine real existierende hdd installierst
<SgtHorbel> TheInfinity: die festplatte in meinem laptop existiert doch eigentlich? o.O vorher lief ein linux mint darauf, wurde dann von mir gelöscht und ich wollte ubuntu minimal installieren
<TheInfinity> SgtHorbel: dann gibt es sie ggf. nicht unter sda :)
<TheInfinity> SgtHorbel: das dürfte er dir bei der partitionierung anzeigen worunter die festplatten zu finden sind
 * jokrebel_ wirft UEFI und Securboot in den Raum.
<TheInfinity> das andere stichwort ist das von jokrebel_, yep.
<SgtHorbel> jokrebel_: muss man diesen aktivieren oder deaktivieren? derzeit läuft mein system nämlich unter: "legacy boot & secureboot off"
<SgtHorbel> TheInfinity: das heißt, wenn da z. B. steht, dass /dev/sda5 meine platte ist, dann muss ich auch genau dorthin grub installieren lassen?
<TheInfinity> nein, dann muss das nach /dev/sda
<SgtHorbel> TheInfinity: und wenn eine solche partition nicht vorhanden sein soll muss ich sie vorher erstellen, da grub das nicht selber machen kann?
<jokrebel_> SgtHorbel: Dann sollte das glaub ich theoretisch gehn (praktisch kann ich aber nicht mitreden, da noch kein son "neumodisches Zeugs" verfügbar hier)
<TheInfinity> SgtHorbel: sda wäre deine ganze festplatte, sda5 die partition. grub muss in den master boot record der ganzen festplatte.
<SgtHorbel> mhm macht sinn
<TheInfinity> SgtHorbel: wenn das nicht geht bräuchten wir einmal die genaue ubuntu version die du zu installieren versuchst sowie infos über die hardware.
<SgtHorbel> ich versuch mein glück nochmal und melde mich, wenns nicht gehen sollte :p
<passt> habe ubuntu 13.10 (unity) und bei mir wird im Panel nicht mehr Datum&Uhrzeit angezeigt. Wie kriege ich die wieder angezeigt?
<passt> ich habe das in letzter zeit schon häufiger gehabt, dass das nicht mehr angezegigt wird, nach einem "killall unity-panel-service" sind sie wieder da. Aber wie kann ich das verhindern?
<jokrebel_> passt: Vielleichtmal den datetime-indicator reinstallieren?
<jokrebel_> Ansonsten sollte das ja eine Absturzmeldung kreieren (falls Du das nicht abgeschalten hast mal) mit der man dann weiterrecherchieren und/oder nen Bugreport aufmachen könnte.
<Darkfire2012> Nabend 
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: ist die matrix kaputt? ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, die date-panel-frage sammt antwort kürzlich schonmal gelesen zu haben...    ;-)
<Darkfire2012> Wie lange wird ubuntu 12.04 lt unterstützt? Bis zum Jahr 2019? Kann das sein?
<jokrebel_> |Frodo|: Da erinnerst Du Dich richtig. Das Thema war vor ein paar Tagen auch schon mal, weis blos nicht mehr von wem.
<|Frodo|> ;-)
<Darkfire2012> Ok. und jetzt noch ne Frage zur Videobearbeitung: Welches Programm kann man als gutes Videoschnittprogramm bezeichnen?
<jokrebel_> Darkfire2012: Ja - siehe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<kubine> Title: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<passt> danke, schau mer mal was in den nächsten tagen dabei rum kommt
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: mein log sagt was von raholec am 17.01.   ...aber vllt gibts sogar noch mehr treffer!?
<jokrebel_> Darkfire2012: Das "welches" ist viel Geschmacksfrage, die Du gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic zur Diskussion stellen kannst. Ansonsten schau hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<kubine> Title: Videobearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> Darkfire2012: Quatsch 14.04 wird bis 2019 unterstützt. 12.04 bis 2017. Sorry.
<passt> jokrebel_: ich habe im syslog nach datetime bzw date gesucht, aber keinen eintrag gefunden, der auf den indicator-datetime hinweist
<passt> wo könnte ein absturz noch stehen?
<micha_> Hallo, ich habe mir Ubuntu 12.04 mit Unity installiert und finde es auch richtig super. Nur eins fehlt mir: eine Leiste (oben oder unten) auf der man erkennen kann welche Programme bzw. Dokumente gerade geöffnet sind.
<micha_> gibt es soetwas?
<stevieh> micha_: im prinzip zeigt das ja die unity leiste links, aber stimmt schon, das ist so halb gut.
<micha_> ok, gibt es also nicht :(
<stevieh> es gibt - so wie damals, ne erweiterung, die dir die fensterliste zeigt, heisst glaub ich window list indicator. Ich selbst nutze compiz-settings und wenn ich oben rechts ins eck fahre, werden alle fenster in der übersicht gezeigt.
<jokrebel_> passt: Da sollte dann ein Apport-Meldung kommen. Wenn Du da bereits "künftige Abstürze ignorieren" angekreuzt hast - sorry, keine Ahnung ;-)
<passt> wie kann ich die wieder einschalten?
<micha_> von den compitz settings habe ich auch schon gelesen. Vielleicht sollte ich die auch mal installieren
<jokrebel_> [repeat] - sorry, keine Ahnung ;-)
<stevieh> micha: im prinzip hab ich auch nur eine Arbeitsfläche, sonst komm ich da durcheinander.
<micha_> ja, geht mir auch so
<passt> also, apport ist enabled
<passt> evtl  gibt es überhaupt keinen absturz bzw wird der gar nicht vom system bemerkt
<micha_>  Was hast Du denn bei den compiz-settings eingestellt, damit oben rechts im eck  alle fenster in der übersicht gezeigt werden?
<stevieh> micha_: mompl
<micha_> mompl?
<stevieh> moment please :-) Also: Fenster skalieren, Bindings, Fesnterauswahl für alle fenster, TopRight.
<micha_> ah!
<stevieh> da seh ich gerade..was sind denn widget windows?
<micha_> unter Fensterverwaltung, ja?
<stevieh> yep
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Vielleicht Mini-Fenster die sich an den Desktop heften?
<stevieh> jokrebel_: vermute ich auch... mal schauen, wo ich so eins finde ;-)
<micha_> Static Application Switcher?
<stevieh> auf englisch heisst das glaub ich nur scale. ist bei mir halt deutsch
<micha_> versteh
<user_asdf> hallo. ich versuche ein programm in einer neuen bash mit "bash -c befehl" zu starten. das problem dabei ist, dass das programm auf eine eingabe im terminal wartet. die eingabe ist mir aber egal. gibt es eine möglichkeit das programm im hintergrund zu starten oder in einer neuen bash? ich habe es mit & versucht, aber das programm nimmt das & als eingabeparameter und bricht mit einem fehler ab
<passt> versuch es mal mit tmux oder screen als eigene sitzung
<user_asdf> okay, danke. ich schau mir das mal an
<Darkfire2012> jokrebel, danke für die Tipps bezüglich der videoschnittprogramme.
<jokrebel_> Darkfire2012: Gerne
<Darkfire2012> Jokrebel ich habe jetzt ein Programm gefunden.
<Darkfire2012> OpenShot
<Darkfire2012> Damit müßte es funktionieren. Dann kann ich einige Videoszusammen schneiden mit Einspann und Abspann wie das heißt.
<Darkfire2012> installation läuft.
<jokrebel_> Darkfire2012: Viel Erfolg damit.
<jokrebel_> wie starte ich nochmal ohne Neustart/X-Neustart Die Fensterdekoration neu. Mir ging grade von allen Fenstern die Titel-/Meüleiste oben "flöten"
<Bl4ck> hi
<stevieh> jokrebel_: das sollte doch der wm sein, oder?
<jokrebel_> Dadurch kann ich auch kein Terminal in Unity mehr öffnen (beziehungsweise wird es wohl nur nicht sichtbar ist aber offen)
<Darkfire2012> Danke, bis später.
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Möglicherweise macht der das, ja.
<jokrebel_> Wenn ich nun lightdm restarte bleiben dann meine offenen Fenster erhalten?
<stevieh> ne, ich glaub, dann geht deine session flöten.
<jokrebel_> sch…ade
<stevieh> unity --replace find ich gerade irgendwo, aber ausprobieren musst du es ;-)
<Bl4ck> Hi, ich kann bei meinem notebook die bildschirmhelligkeit nicht einstellen. fn tasten funktionieren nur helligkeit ändert sich nicht. Nvidia Treiber ist der neueste der angeboten wird. Google schlägt GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" vor funktioniert jedoch bei mir nicht. Jemand eine bessere idee?
<stevieh> jokrebel_: und, gehts? ;-)
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Genau das wars. Danke - Und kein Fenster verloren (bzw. eines, das hatte ich aber in der Eile selbst abgeschossen)
<stevieh> dann merk ich mir das auch mal ;-)
<user_asdf> ich häng immernoch an meinem problem einen befehl im hintergrund auszuführen :( gibt es eine möglichkeit nach "befehl &" ein enter zu simulieren? so würde das programm im hintergrund weiterlaufen ohne probleme. ich habe es mit " befehl & | echo -e "\n"" und "befehl & < echo -e "\n"" aber das funktioniert nicht ..."
<SgtHerbol> jetzt hab ich mich an die ganzen tipps von hier gehalten und trotzdem kann ich grub nicht auf /dev/sda installieren ... bei ubuntuusers.de hab ich folgendes gefunden: "Eine Festplatten-Partition kann in einem laufenden System als Installationsmedium vorbereitet werden, dazu wird neben einem CD-Image eines der folgenden Boot-Images benötigt." - brauch ich das? die partitionen die das system angelegt hat war einmal ne swap mit sda
<user_asdf> mit screen funktioniert es nicht, da die rechte für den ordner fehlen. ich möchte die aber nicht neu vergeben
<|Frodo|> user_asdf: verstehe ich das richtig: die willste ein programm in der shell straten und dieses erwartet eine eingabe: als parameter oder via stdin ?
<user_asdf> via stdin. wenn ich enter drücke läuft es im hintergrund weiter
<|Frodo|> user_asdf: reicht ein einamlige eingabe oder erwartet das programm auch "zwischendurch" (weitere) eingaben?
<user_asdf> einmalig reicht
<|Frodo|> user_asdf: teste mal "echo | programm &"
<user_asdf> frodo: es startet sich im hintergrund. aber ich komm nicht zurück auf die konsole. ich muss trotzdem noch einmal enter drücken :(
<user_asdf> mit echo -e "\n" | programm & geth es auch nicht
<jokrebel_> user_asdf: Kannst ja auch mal bezüglich $Programm schauen ob das nicht vielleicht sogar einen passenden Schalter mitliefert. (Internet; man-Page…)
<user_asdf> bei dem programm handelt es sich um tsung. da hab ich nichts dazu gefunden :(
<user_asdf> ich habe auch versucht mit >/dev/nul die ausgabe umzulenken, aber da macht tsung probleme
<|Frodo|> user_asdf: nimm screen. da kannst du bei bedarf auch nach dem programmstart noch stdin-eingaben "simulieren"
<user_asdf> okay. da schau ich mal, wie ich das am besten hinbekomme
<user_asdf> danke für die hilfe
<user_asdf> tsung start  >/dev/null & hat funktioniert ... aber auch nicht immer ^^
<taxidriver> n´abend
<taxidriver> kann mir jemand kurz helfen... habe irgendwie ein Problem mit der Datenübertragung bei ubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel_> taxidriver: Wenn Du konkreter wirst könnte das schon sein.
<taxidriver> ich hab mein Mainboard getauscht auf Sockel 1155 und seitdem ist die Übertragungsrate extrem in Keller gegangen
<taxidriver> vorher hatte ich Übertragungen vom mac auf ubuntu von 90-110mb/s, jetzt zwischen 30 und 60 MB/s
<taxidriver> ich habe mit ethtool gecheckt und scheint alles okay zu sein
<taxidriver> hab mir mal jperf auf dem mac und iperf auf ubuntu installiert und hab 20 Sek. übertragen
<taxidriver> wenn der mac als server fungiert und der client auf ubuntu läuft, komme ich auf 16 MB/s, wenn es andersrum ist, komme ich auf ca. 96 MB/s
<taxidriver> wenn es in beide Richtungen schlecht wäre, würde ich mir Gedanken um meinen neuen Chipsatz auf dem neuen Mainboard machen. Aber wenn es in die andere Richtung das 4-fache ist, kann ja was nicht stimmen, oder?
<jokrebel_> was wird denn da wie übertragen für diese Tests?
<taxidriver> da fragst du mich was... 
<taxidriver> aber rein über tcp
<|Frodo|> so! schönen abend noch @all
<jokrebel_> taxidriver: Je nach Protokoll und benutztem Medium (und dann auch noch abhängig von der Art der jeweiligen Datenträger und benutzten Filesystem) kann das alles sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. So ist das nicht vergleichbar denke ich.
<Harmageddon> Hallo zusammen! Ich bekomme seit Kurzem beim Installieren und Aktualisieren von Programmen (egal, ob per apt-get oder über die graphische Oberfläche im Software-Center) eine Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417532/ Wie kriege ich das wieder zum Laufen? Perl auf herkömmlichem Weg neu zu installieren funktioniert auch nicht, weil da auch die Meldung kommt.
<kubine> Title: debconf: Perl may be unconfigured › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> j_f-f : Harmageddon: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harmageddon> jokrebel_: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417537/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> Harmageddon: 1) Dein Kernel ist nicht der neueste 2) Du hast wohl mehrere PPAs am laufen, was es schwierig bis unmöglich macht. 3.) hast Du außer dem aktuellen Kernel noch viele weitere Sachen die nicht up-to-date sind.
<jokrebel_> ...machen kann
<jokrebel_> Aber die Aktuallisierungen (dist-upgrade) würde ich als erste Maßnahme (nach vorherigem  BACKUP!) als erstes Empfehlen
<jokrebel_> Harmageddon: ^^
<taxidriver> jokrebel_: hmm, das ist natürlich schade
<jokrebel_> taxidriver: Das ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen wollen ohne zu wissen ob es nicht sogar Kiwi sind.
<jokrebel_> taxidriver: Das schwächste Glied bestimmt das Maximum. Kann Filesystem (NTFS ist da gaanz mies beim Austausch mit Linux); Controler der Festplatte; Festplatte(n) selbst; Filetransferprotokoll … ect. sein, was da der Flaschenhals ist.
<taxidriver> ist ja von Mac zu ubuntu
<taxidriver> es ist alles gleich geblieben, nur das Mainboard wurde getauscht
<taxidriver> und in die eine Richtung geht fast 100 MB/s und in die andere Richtung nur 16 MB/s? Es ist, als ob hier durch das autoneg nur 100Mbit ausgehandelt würde
<_moep_> was muss ich tun, um das hier bei wpa_supplicant hinzubekommen? ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<_moep_> Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT
<taxidriver> naja gut, muss ich auf anderem Wege das Problem lösen... schönen Abend noch
<Harmageddon> jokrebel_: Ok, dann probier ich das mal. Danke schonmal! Wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappt, melde ich mich hier nochmal. ;)
<Harmageddon> Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend!
<jokrebel_> http://i.imgur.com/NUMnQqJ.png ist das nicht mal ein spaceige launcher? Und der verändert sich auch noch ganz bunt je nachdem wie man die Maus bewegt. Kennt sowas jemand und weis Abhilfe? Hab das sogar auch manchmal in den Fenstern selbst.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: du gehst nach links und dann kommt sowas?
<PBeck> bei welcher version?
<jokrebel_> nunja - aber auch da hilft ein kurzes "unity --replace &"
<jokrebel_> PBeck: 12.04.4
<PBeck> jokrebel_: habe hier 12.10, bisher noch nicht untergekommen
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Hab da meine NVidia im Verdacht
<PBeck> jokrebel_: schonmal im gast account versucht?
<jokrebel_> macht keinen Sinn. Das tritt oft Tagelang nicht auf.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: wahrscheinlich wirds schon am grafik treiber liegen
<jokrebel_> wie bau ich mir einen Starter für ein Script das mir das ausführt und teile dem mit ein anderes Terminal als das Standard dafür zu nehmen.
<PBeck> über die shebang?
<PBeck> oder was meinst du mit anderem terminal?
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Wenn ich das einfach auf den Desktop lege und anklicke öffnet sich das Unity-Terminal (welches schon für andere Aufgaben speziell voreingestellt ist). Ich müsste das also per klick dazu bringen mit zB. xfce4-Terminal zu öffnen.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: gnome-terminal --command="top" öffnet skript im gnome-terminal
<PBeck> jokrebel_: obs sowas auch für das xfce-terminal gibt
<PBeck> jokrebel_: ah besser ...
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal
<kubine> Title: Terminal › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> das müsste aber ja nicht _im_ Script stehn, sondern vorher festgelegt werden können. Da kann ich aber nur lapidar "ausführen" möglich machen.
<PBeck> sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator <= das ist gut
<PBeck> dort dann xfce4-terminal.wrapper auswählen
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Nicht dass dann meine voreingestellten "Standard-Unity-Terminal"-Geschichten nicht mehr gehn. Die sind schon wichtig.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: vielleicht muss du ein bisschen mehr background infos raushauen. Wieso möchtest du es mischen?
<PBeck> gnome-terminal tut doch genau das was es soll, wieso also durch xfce ersetzen
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Das voreingestellte Terminal kennt Profile und kann auch Befehle mitgeben (sogar als Dauerschleife) was ich alles in Benutzung habe, mir für dieses Script aber genau im Wege ist. Deshalb will ich das eben in nem anderen Terminal (wegen mir auch xterm) ausführen.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: sinnvoll wäre statt das skript direkt zu öffnen, einen starter zu definieren
<PBeck> und dort dann als aufruf dein gewünschtes terminal
<PBeck> jokrebel_: was macht das skript genau? womöglich wäre auch ne nautilus skript integration möglich
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden, wie man bei Unity einen "Starter" anlegt. Nur wie ich ein Script erstelle und das dann ausführbar mache. Bin für alle vorschläge offen. ;-) 
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Der Starter soll lediglich als einfach klickbare Notlösung eben "unity --restart" auslösen können, falls mein Screen mal wieder fast unlesbar ist.
<jokrebel_> unity --replace
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Habs gefunden http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/62196/starter-anlegen-f%C3%BCr-unity-unter-13-04.html
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Starter anlegen für Unity unter 13.04 - Unity-Forum - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<jokrebel_> Unter Gnome konnte man das noch einfach per Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop aufrufen. Back to the roots ist nicht immer toll…
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Danke für die Unterstützung.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: ist doch nur eine desktop-file?
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Ja, aber der Befehl um das ganz einfach per GUI anzulegen mittels "gnome-desktop-item-edit Arbeitsfläche --create-new" gehört doch irgendwo hingelegt am besten ins Desktop-Rechst-Klick-Menü
<PBeck> jokrebel_: jop die reduktion von funktionen ist schon nicht so super
<PBeck> jokrebel_: kannst dir allerdings basteln - nautilus skripts
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Wenn ich es das nächste mal brauche hab ich es wohl so oder so schon wieder vergessen wie es geht. Im Rechts-Klick-Menü hätt ich es sofort gefunden. Aber nun wird es Offtopic.
<maltee_h1> Hallo!
<maltee_h1> Mein System (Ubuntu 12.04) ist eben einmal komplett abgestürzt. Würde gerne die Ursache finden. Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich das am besten herausfinde? Gibt es da spezielle Logdateien?
<jokrebel_> ja
<jokrebel_> Die meisten sind unterhalb von /var/log
<maltee_h1> ouh, das sind aber mechtig viele... Welche muss ich mir denn nun anschauen?
<jokrebel_> Eventuell sind die .xsession-errors* Dateien in Deinem Home-Verzeichnis auch noch interessant.
<jokrebel_> maltee_h1: Abhängig von der Art des "Absturzes" ;-)
<maltee_h1> Naja, ich habe eine leere Datei umbenannt in test.tar.gz
<maltee_h1> Wupp, System war SOFORT unten und startete von selbst neu
<maltee_h1> jokrebel_: Jop, in der .xsession_errors sind einige Fehler
<dodo4444> guten abend, ich habe einen computer mit einem recht neuen mainboard (Intel DH87RL). habe mit einer ubuntu live cd und gparted die festplatte in eine ntfs und eine ext4-partition aufgeteilt, dann win 7 installiert und anschließend ubuntu 13.10.
<bekks> maltee_h1: Anschauen würde ich mir alle Logs die ein Aenderungsdatum in der Nähe des Absturzzritpunkts haben.
<dodo4444> nun startet aber leider immer nur win 7
<dodo4444> ubuntu kann ich nirgends auswählen
<bekks> !dualboot | dodo4444 
<bekks> !dualboot > dodo4444 
<dodo4444> ich denke das hat etwas mit UEFI zu tun, kenne mich damit aber überhaupt nicht aus
<kubine> dodo4444: Informationen zu Dualboot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<maltee_h1> Danke für eure Tipps! :) Ich schaue mich mal etwas um ;)
<maltee_h1> ciao
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Und da Du schon UEIF vermutest wär wohl die Lektüre von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren und auch Themen rund um SecureBoot interessant für Dich.
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dodo4444> ja, danke das lese ich gerade
<FUZxxl> Hey ho
<FUZxxl> Mein Rechner bootet nicht mehr.
<_moep_> sorry kristallkugeln sind ausverkauft
<FUZxxl> Ist ein Lenovo Thinkpad T520. Bluetooth-Leuchte leuchtet, Festplattenleuchte blinkt ein paar mal, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
<bekks> Dann würde ich den Lenovosupport anrufen. Riecht nach Hardwarefehler.
<k1l> FUZxxl: also wenn nichtmal das lenovologo kommt ist das was für den lenovo support. da kann dann ubuntu oder ein anderes OS auch nichts machen
<FUZxxl> ok
<FUZxxl> Das dachte ich mir schon
<PBeck> emdete: /quit
<PBeck> exit
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-12
<jodaida> hi kann mir jemand behilflich sein beim dualboot?
<dadrc> beschreib mal dein problem, dann gucken wir =)
<jodaida> ich habe 1ssd 120 gb darauf will ich / und home auf die hdd die ganzen daten ntfs und windows 7
<jodaida> +swap
<stevieh> jo, dann mach doch ;-)
<jodaida> ich verzweifle aber am uefi einfach windows 7 und dann linux installieren klappt nicht :(
<stevieh> hmm... 
<dadrc> Was heißt denn "klappt nicht"?
<jodaida> so weit ich weiß muss man secure und fast boot deaktivieren finde beides nicht uefi menü 
<dadrc> Was hastn da?
<Guest41582> hi, kann mir jemand sagen ob man den standard texteditor gedit ersetzten kann
<stevieh> klar
<Guest41582> okay und wie ? 
<stevieh> wo?
<Guest41582> mit wo meinst du was? :D
<stevieh> naja, es gibt unterschiedliche stellen. Es gibt z.B. ein environment, das heisst glaub ich $EDITOR
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13447/how-do-i-change-the-default-text-editor
<kubine> Title: How do I change the default text editor? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> da steht auch einiges dazu drin
<Luyin> Guest41582: falls dus nur graphisch machen willst, deinstallier ihn einfach und installier einen anderen mit deinem bevorzugten paket-manager
<Guest41582> okay danke
<Luyin> np
<stevieh> hehe, gedit zu deinstallieren kann wahrscheinlich dazu führen, dass gnome dann auch weg ist ;-)
<Luyin> achso_
<Luyin> ?
<Luyin> sieht bei mir nicht so aus
<madmax_> moin
<koelner> Hallo, ich suche den ps3mediaserver für Ubuntu 14.04. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/a/468886/31260  auch den kommentar dazu lesen. geht nur über ein PPA und das scheint nicht wirklich sauber zu sein: http://askubuntu.com/a/468886/31260
<kubine> Title: package management - Cannot install PS3 Media Server on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<koelner> Danke
<koelner> k1l_: Hat nicht funktioniert. Es gibt nichts für trusty
<doev> hi. Hatte schon mal jemand Probleme mit dem Zeichen § in Passwörtern?
<koegs> doev: geht es was konkreter?
<doev> Bin Wildfly am testen. Den User habe ich über ein Shell-Skript angelegt, um mich dann über das Webinterface anzumelden. Passwörter mit einem § werden nicht erkannt.
<koegs> hatte da auch schonmal probleme mit ! und $, in scripten das passwort am besten immer in "" oder '' setzen
<doev> koegs, in diesem Fall habe wurde das Passwort vom Skript abgefragt (versteckte)
<koegs> aso, hm, also du hast einfach einen normalem system-user oder einen user in Wildfly selber?
<geser> geht es denn mit anderen Sonderzeichen, die nicht in ASCII enthalten sind, z.B. Umlauten?
<doev> mit dem Skript lege ich einen User für Wildfly an. Allerdings sehe ich, dass das Shell-Skript ein Java-Programm ausführt.
<doev> geser, ja
<geser> ok, dann scheidet ein Zeichensatzproblem aus, würde ich sagen
<doev> denke ich auch
<doev> nur in den normalen Textfeldern macht das § keine Probleme.
<furby> Guten Tag. Seitdem ich von 12.04 auf 14.04 upgrade gemacht habe, seither macht meine Grafikkarte nur noch 640x480 Auflösung
<furby> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 2] (rev a1)
<crushpest> sers alle
<crushpest> brauch etwas hilfe mit bitlocker unter linux
<crushpest> kann mir jemand helfen
<YorkJohan> Wie lang darf eigentlich eine Befehlszeile in einem cronjob sein? Also nicht Zeitlich, sondern Zeichenanzahl.
<zerwas> YorkJohan: im Zweifelsfall lass lieber ein Skript aufrufen, das z.b. in /usr/local/bin liegt.
<YorkJohan> Wird auch gemacht, aber diese werden Generiert. Es sind enorme Längen möglich. 
<zerwas> Du meinst der Dateiname/Pfad des Skripts ist sehr lang?
<YorkJohan> zerwas: Genau. Bewusst dafür auf btrfs gegangen um keine problemme mit der anzahl zu bekommen.
<Guest47813> gibt es unter ubuntu etwas analoges zu den .bat datein ?
<Guest47813> eine .sh datei kann ich irgendwie nicht ausführen
<k1l_> hat sie +x?
<k1l_> also in den berechtigungen die atkion ausfühbrar zu sein
<Guest47813> beim ausführen den parameter x angeben oder was ist damit gemeint
<zerwas> Guest47813: nein, k1l_ meint das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Datei-ausfuehrbar-machen
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> ich habe ein älteres notebook mit onboard intel grafik und einer extern (nicht außerhalb des notebooks!) nvidia grafik.
<passt> jetzt habe ich nvidia-settings installiert und dort konnte ich auf die nvidia umschalten.
<passt> um das zu aktivieren musste ich mich abmelden.
<passt> seit dem konnte ich mich nicht anmelden, da nur ein schwarzer bildschirm angezeigt wird.
<passt> nachdem ich die nvidia-settings wieder deinstalliert und erneut installiert habe, komme ich zwar wieder auf den desktop, aber jetzt fehlt die obere Fensterleiste von Unity und die linke Symbolleiste.
<passt> somit kann ich die nvidia-settings und auf die älteren nvidia-treiber nicht zurückstellen
<passt> hat jemand eine idee?
<Solcero> Hi, hab eine frische Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Installation mit proftp. Der Proftp hängt sich immer nach 2-3 Stunden auf udn im Log gibt es keinen Hinweis. Jemand einen Tipp?
<jokrebel> Solcero: Im LAN oder mit externer Verbindung?
<Solcero> jokrebel im Lan , es greifen 9 Geräte auf den proftp zu
<jokrebel> Solcero: Könnte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ProFTPD#Problembehebung die Ursache sein?
<kubine> Title: ProFTPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Solcero> jokrebel danke, werd eich mal eben prüfen
<Solcero> jokrebel nein, ist schon auskommentiert. 
<Solcero> ich denke dann würde man evtl. auch was in log sehen
<MirkoNils> Hey Leute
<danpo> Hallo, wie kann ich einen kompletten Home Folder mit all seinen Einstellungen, wie Browser, Favoriten etc. auf USB sepeichern, um diesen dann bei Bedarf, in Ubuntu einbinden?
<danpo> bzw. einen USER-Flder
<danpo> Folder
<bekks> Am einfachsten ist es, du kopierst ihn einfach "rüber"?
<danpo> was ich noch sagen sollte, ist das ich das mit einem Ubuntu-Live System vorhabe
<danpo> d.h. der user ist dem System dann nicht bekannt?
<bekks> Was soll "der User ist dem System nicht bekannt" bedeuten?
<danpo> du meinst das blose kopiere sollte funktionieren?
<bekks> Das sagte ich gerade, ja :)
<k1l> danpo: mache eine persistente live usb installation, und kipp dann den kram dort ins homefolder des users. evtl noch auf den live user chown'en
<danpo> aha muss ich mal probieren danke
<passt> ich habe mir gerade die aktuelle 14.10 als iso runtergeladen und per dd auf einen usb stick kopiert. beim booten des usb sticks mit ausprobieren als livecd habe ich das seltsame phänomen, dass das anmeldefenster gezeigt wird.
<passt> dabei sollte bei einer livecd doch überhaupt kein anmeldeaufforderung kommen. 
<stevieh> passt: sicher, dass die Möhre vom Stick bootet?
<passt> hmm denke ich eignetlich
<passt> schon
<Manjaro_guy> moin!
<Manjaro_guy> :)
<MirkoNils> machts lärm beim booten? wenn ja, dann nein :D
<passt> der usb stick blinkt längere zeit
<stevieh> ist sonst auch ein ubuntu installiert? 
<Manjaro_guy> kennt sich jemand mit notebooks aus und hat zeit und lust mir ein phänomen zu erklären?
<passt> aber ich bin mir sicher, da bei dem installierten ubuntu 1410 grafikprobleme auftreten und kein vollständiger desktop mehr vorhanden ist
<stevieh> na, dann meld dich doch mal mit deinem dir bekannten Login an...
<Robert_Zenz> Manjaro_guy, wenn du uns erklaerst was fuer ein Phaenomen erklaeren wir dir vielleicht das Phaenomen.
<Manjaro_guy> sehr gerne
<Manjaro_guy> hat einem freund auf sein acer travelmate ubuntu-mate installiert
<Manjaro_guy> war XP drauf
<Manjaro_guy> da lief das wlan,auch mehere neustarts gingen problemlos
<Manjaro_guy> habe ihn damit freudestrahlend nachhause geschickt
<Manjaro_guy> jetzt sagt er mir das zuhause das wlan nicht mehr funktioniert
<Manjaro_guy> ubuntu sagt HW schalter wäre auf aus und reagiert nicht mehr
<Manjaro_guy> also auf den HW schalter
<Manjaro_guy> vorher ging es einwandfrei und ich bin verwundert und sprachlos
<stevieh> gehts denn noch unter windows?
<Manjaro_guy> kein windows mehr drauf,aber vorher unter windows ging er einwandfrei
<Manjaro_guy> auch unter ubuntu ging er,haben wir ja ausprobiert
<Robert_Zenz> Manjaro_guy, schon versucht den Hardware Schalter mit rfkill zu uebersteuern?
<Manjaro_guy> dann war er länger aus und nichts geht mehr
<stevieh> vielleicht einfach zufall und ein mechanischer effekt?
<Manjaro_guy> das habe ich im auch vorgeschlagen mit rfkill,aber das soll nicht funktionieren angeblich
<Manjaro_guy> mich trennen leider im moment 300km um die hardware in augenschein zu nehmen
<stevieh> tja nun
<Manjaro_guy> ist nen acer travelmate aus der 29x serie
<stevieh> und dmesg und co erkennen das wlan if?
<nagetier> Manjaro_guy, kann er keine Kabelverbindung aufbauen? .. falls doch, unterstütze ihn per Fernwartung
<k1l> einige hersteller haben das so, dass der windows treiber das so aus stellen kann, dass es unter ubuntu nicht mehr an geht
<Manjaro_guy> er versucht sich ja zu verbindungen und ubuntu sagt wlan ist über HW schalter deaktiviert,also gehe ich davon aus dass es gefunden wird
<k1l> annsonsten mal  gucken ob man mit rfkill das forcen kann
<Manjaro_guy> sonst wäre die fehlermeldung sinnlos
<k1l> rfkill list 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill hier ist mehr info und problembehebungen
<kubine> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Manjaro_guy> der schalter funktionierte ja - nichts schmu mit windows treibern,habe ja sogar kernel updates über wlan installiert als ich die hardware in der hand hatte
<Manjaro_guy> dann war der stromstecker ab und nichts ging mehr
<Manjaro_guy> könnte das etwas damit zu tun haben dass kein akku sich im moment im notebook befindet?
<stevieh> unwahrscheinlich, aber hab schon pferde kotzen sehn
<k1l> je nachdem was das bios davon hält
<Manjaro_guy> habe nen altes toshiba notebook und da funzt der hardware schalter perfekt
<Robert_Zenz> Manjaro_guy, stevieh, k1l,, wartet mal, war da nicht mal was wegen WLAN chips die nur vom Windows Treiber aktiviert werden konnten (also warmstart Windows -> Linux  notwendig)?
<stevieh> na, da hoffen wir mal, dass Manjaro_guy wenigstens einmal die Kiste ganz aus hatte zum testen
<Manjaro_guy> also mein notebook lag monate rum und der schalter ging immer noch ;)
<k1l> Robert_Zenz: ja sag ich ja. es gab diverse blödheiten da mit bluetooth und wlan, die nur unter windows wieder aktivierbar waren etc. deswegen auch mein hinweis. 
<k1l> Manjaro_guy: ja dann ist ja alles super, viel spass noch :/
<Manjaro_guy> hilft leider meinem freund nicht :(
<Robert_Zenz> k1l, ahja, ich hatte das irgendwie anders verstanden.
<Manjaro_guy> weil es gehen ja nicht mal usb wlan adapter wegen dem blöden schiebeschalter :(
<k1l> wat?
<k1l> also da ist deutlich mehr hinüber als nur der schiebeschalter oder der freund hat sowas von keine peilung.
<Manjaro_guy> dieser blöde schalter unterbindet jedliches wlan
<stevieh> ?
<Manjaro_guy> unter windows läuft es,unter linux lief es bis die kiste "kalt war"
<k1l> wie unter windows läuft es? eben hiess es noch da ist kein win mehr drauf
<Manjaro_guy> vorher war windows drauf und er hat mir den schalter vorgeführt
<Manjaro_guy> dann haben wir ne live disc gebootet und der schalter ging immer noch
<stevieh> also hast du beim Installieren nie ausgeschaltet und wieder an?
<Manjaro_guy> dann haben wir die platte formatiert und linux installiert
<Manjaro_guy> dann haben wir linux von der platte gestartet und den schalter nochmal getestet - funktionierte
<Manjaro_guy> dann haben ich über das funktionierende wlan ubuntu updates gezogen und installiert
<Manjaro_guy> dann habe ich ihn mit einem eigentlich funktionierendem system nachhause entlassen
<stevieh> dann hast du den laptop ausgeschaltet, wieder angeschaltet und es ging immer noch? :-)
<Manjaro_guy> ich habe nachm kernel update die maschine artig neugestartet und es ging immer noch,also habe ich die folgenden updates installiert
<stevieh> dann hast du den laptop ausgeschaltet, wieder angeschaltet und es ging immer noch?
<nagetier> Manjaro_guy, und dir das dann nochmal alles angesehen?
 * nagetier geht aber davon aus
<stevieh> babe... I got you babe...
<stevieh> und täglich grüsst das murmeltier
<nagetier> oO
<Manjaro_guy> ich konnte halt bei der live cd wlan nutzen,nach einem kernel update,also gehe ich davon aus dass der mist funktioniert
<stevieh> dann hast du den laptop ausgeschaltet, wieder angeschaltet und es ging immer noch?
<Manjaro_guy> das 2. update hatte ja nur sachen wie office und so
<Manjaro_guy> nein,warum sollte ich wenn ich 3 stunden mit mindestens 2 neustarts damit arbeiten konnte?
<nagetier> weil updates das system ändern
<stevieh> und auch ein kaltstart getestet werden will.
<Manjaro_guy> ist warmstart und kaltstart so unterschiedlich?
<Manjaro_guy> ich denke nicht
<stevieh> augenscheinlich :-)
<Manjaro_guy> außer was die ladungen von transistoren und bios batterie angeht oder so ^^
<Manjaro_guy> ich mache schon ewig lange mit computern rum (386,486 und so) aber sowas wie dieses bockige scheißnotebook ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen
<stevieh> ne, also mal im Ernst: es gibt solche "Phänomene": eine unter win "konfigurierte" HW bleibt nach einem Warmstart so konfiguriert, dass schlechte Linux Treiber sie trotzdem benutzen können...
<Manjaro_guy> davon höre ich zum ersten mal,aber ok - ich bin der sache gegenüber mal offen :)
<Manjaro_guy> aber wieso meckert das OS dann wegen dem wlan an/aus hardware schalter?
<stevieh> weil es sich für das OS so "anfühlt"?
<Manjaro_guy> ich würde es eher verstehen wenn das wlan nicht starten könnte,nicht gefunden werden würde oder kernel panics auftreten
<nagetier> was sagte denn rfkill.. evtl überlas ich das
<stevieh> wie gesagt, weil der treiber zu doof ist, die doofe HW an zu bekommen...
<stevieh> n netzwerkkabel kann der nicht reinstecken und dich remote spielen lassen?
<Manjaro_guy> eine ausgabe von rfkill habe ich im moment noch nicht
<Manjaro_guy> aber das mit dem lankabel sollte prinzipiell gehen
<nagetier> wäre sinnvoll, dann kannst da selber hand anlegen
<nagetier> Manjaro_guy, warte auf rfkill
<stevieh> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-unter-acer-travelmate-290/
<kubine> Title: Kein WLAN unter Acer Travelmate 290 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Manjaro_guy> *drauf klickt zum lesen*
<stevieh> tja, das sieht ganz so aus, als ob das dein Thema ist... "viel Spaß" [tm]
<stevieh> Pin 13 entweder mit einem dünnen Stück Elektro-Isolierband überkleben oder - nur für Geübte - mit Nagellack übermalen.
<stevieh> *lol*
<nagetier> also nur ohne standard wlan-kabel :/
<Manjaro_guy> das lustige ist das ppa mit dem aktuellen acer_hotkeys scheint es nicht mehr zu geben o.O
<Manjaro_guy> jetzt geht es,der link von ubuntuusers wiki führt ins leere
<Manjaro_guy> ich bastel ihm jetzt mal ne anleitung zusammen
<nagetier> Manjaro_guy, das wlan läuft, oder war das anders gemeint?
<Manjaro_guy> nee,läuft nicht - aber jemand hat sich erbarmt nen PPA mit nem passenden modul zu machen
<Manjaro_guy> das kann man probieren
<Manjaro_guy> er wird freiwillig pin 13 der karte mit nagellack bearbeiten
<nagetier> ich müsst morgen erst welchen kaufen ;)
<Manjaro_guy> er hat ne beste freundin oder nimmt ne alternative ^^
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-13
<userresu> hi, ich habe ubuntu 14.10 installiert und nutze ein externes soundinterface. das spielt auch soweit jeden sound ab, ein problem habe ich allerdings: der optische eingang funkioniert nicht. an der usb soundkarte hängt eine spielekonsole deren sound soll über die usb soundkarte
<userresu> jemand da der support leisten kann? bisschen früh aber ich versuche es mal
<jokrebel> ohne Frage sowieso kaum
<passt> guten morgen, auf meinem notebook mit 14.10 kann ich mich nicht mehr am Desktop anmelden. Die Anmeldung auf der Konsole stattdessen funtkioniert, dh. der Benutzer/Pw ist richtig.
<passt> Ursache des ganzen liegt wohl daran, dass ich ein Notebook mit Intel und Nvidia Grafik habe und die nvidia-settings installiert habe und dort auf Anzeige mit Nvidia umgestellt habe.
<k1l_> guck mal auf der konsole wem .Xauthority gehört
<passt> Seit dem habe ich Probleme
<passt> wo finde ich die Datei?
<k1l_> im home
<k1l_> einfach auf tty1 einloggen, "ls -al" und dann gucken was unten steht
<passt> die gehört 999
<passt> was ist denn das auf einmal. Nummern statt Usernamen`?
<k1l_> wat? mach einfach mal ein "sudo rm .Xauthority"
<k1l_> danach wieder auf die tty7 und versuchen einzuloggen
<passt> die Datei ist gelöscht,. es wird aber trotzdem die anmeldung verweigert
<passt> ich habe aber auch heute morgen ein anderes verhalten als gestern abend noch.
<k1l_> ja dann pack mal aus, was du da alles gemacht hast etc. 
<passt> dh. gestern abend hat der automatisch in den Desktop gebootet,, allerdings fehlte dort die Titelleiste und Seitenleiste des Unitydesktop, so dass ich nicht damit arbeiten kann.
<k1l_> weil der treiber nicht richtig geladen war.
<passt> ich hatte aber auch die automatische anmeldung eingestellt, so dass kein anmeldefenster erscheinen sollte.
<passt> ah, ich weiß, was ich gemacht habe :(
<passt> damit ich per livesystem eine datensicherung von meinem /home machen konnte, habe ich chown angewendet, deshalb auch User 999
<passt> ich stell es mal zurück
<passt> schön, jetzt bin ich wieder auf dem Stand von gestern abend, dh. Desktop aber keine Titelleiste udn keine Seitenleiste. Wie kann ich jetzt wieder auf die intel Grafik umschalten?
<k1l_> welchen treiber hast du denn installiert? 
<passt> ich meine nvidia-331, genau kann ich dir das aber nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß, wie ich das anzeigen lassen kann
<k1l_> den von der nvidia website?
<passt> ich habe unter unity das Fenster "zusätzliche Treiber" und dort den propitären Treiber ausgewählt
<k1l_> ah ok. gut
<k1l_> was sagt denn dmesg?
<userresu> hi, ich nutze auf meinem notebook ubuntu 14.10 zusammen mit einer externen usb soundkarte. die karte funktioniert soweit, allerdings möchte ich eine spielekonsole mittels toslink / optischem kabel an die soundbox anschliessen und den sound der konsole über die soundkarte wiedergeben. leider kriege ich keinen sound aus sämmtlichen wiedergabegeräten, obwohl ein signal angezeigt wird ( als spdif/input )
<passt> schwierig jetzt, die bildschirme außer tty7 sind so verdammt dunkel
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich per hdparm den aktuellen acoustic_management status auslesen?
<userresu> was ich unternommen habe ist: pavucontrol installieren und im alsamixer sämmtliche aufnahmequellen auf scharf gestellt
<passt> sudo dmesg |grep -i nvidia --> gibt kein ergebnis
<userresu> wurde meine message gesehen, oder wurde sie geblockt oder so wegen der drei zeilen regel? waren 3 1/2
<passt> [09:17] <userresu> hi, ich nutze auf meinem notebook ubunt.....
<userresu> wurde alles abgeschnitten?
<passt> nein
<userresu> achso
<userresu> ist noch zu früh für support oder?
<userresu> übrigens wenn ich mit nem stinknormalen 3,5 klikenstecker vom z.b tv aus in die soundbox gehe dann wird der sound sofort zusammengemischt und man hört alles wie es soll. leider funktioniert das eben nur nicht mit toslink/optisch. ausserdem ist 3,5 ja mono
<LetoThe2nd> userresu: nicht zu früh, aber wahrscheinlich weiss es halt grad keiner.
<LetoThe2nd> userresu: und 3.5mm ist nicht per definition mono, wenn dann ist das ne spezielle limitation deiner hardware.
<userresu> eigl nicht ich habe zwei kabel ein verlängerungsstück alles was da raus kommt ist stereo ( von daher hast du recht ) wenn ich dort ein weiteres 3,5 mm reinstecke und in die box dann ist es leider mono
<LetoThe2nd> userresu: ich kenne weder deine kabel noch die eingangsbeschaltung der "soundbox", also kann ich wenig qualifiziertes darüber hinaus sagen. aber wie gesagt - 3.5mm ist durchaus stereofähig :)
<userresu> das verlängerungskabel hat auch zwei dicke adern das kurze kabel für den rest nicht ist nur eins
<LetoThe2nd> tja.
<LetoThe2nd> und an den "adern" kann man das auch nicht festmachen.
<userresu> also sound soll von einer spielekonsole kommen bzw. kommt auch. das signal ist deutlich zu erkennen am eingang im soundmixer. nur hört man nichts aus sämmtlichen ausgabegeräten 
<userresu> es funktioniert übrig auf keiner von mir getesteten linuxumgebung. das ist natürlich schade
<userresu> ha wenn man nicht zu faul zum suchen wäre habe noch zwei adapter von 6.2 mm auf 3.5 :D
<tuvok> kann man von Ubuntu 12.0 upgraden auf 14.04 LTS?
<sh2> Hallo zusammen. Habe eine grundsätzliche Verständnisfrage zu digitalen Zertifikaten. Eine Zertifikatshierarchie fängt mit der Root-CA an. Angenommen, diese R-CA zertifiziert drei weitere CAs, welche anschließend für die Ausstellung von Clientzertifikaten  zuständig sind. Wenn ich nun einen Server mit SSL-Verbindung aufsetze und Clientzertifkate anfordere: Reicht es dann aus, das Root-CA der obersten CA auf dem Server hinterlegt zu haben?
<rubberduck> clientzertifikate sind eine _ganz_ andere baustelle
<rubberduck> aber ich denke um die gesamte chain kommst kaum rum.
<sash_> Wobei halt das Client-Zertifikat nicht unbedingt von der gleichen CA erstellt sein muss wie das Server-Zertifikat.
<sash_> (Wenn es denn um Browser-Logins mittels Client-Zertifikat geht)
 * rubberduck würd für client-certs eh eine eigene CA aufsetzen - ist ja nur bei https/imap(s)/pop3(s)/smtp(s) nötig.
<rubberduck> also die bereits-hinterlegte-ca
<sh2> Jetzt mal zum Grundverständnis: Wie unterscheiden sich die Zertifikate für die drei untergeordneten CAs von den User-Zertifikaten?
<sh2> Und: http://www-stud.rbi.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~razi/diplomarbeit/DHTML/node40.htm Im unteren Teil der Seite ist ein X509-Zertfikat dargestellt. Es enhtält den öffentlichen Schlüssel, eine Signatur der ausstellenden CA und ...? Was ist es für eine Information zwischen Begin und End Zertifikat?
<kubine> Title: 8.4 Zertifikate nach X.509 (at www-stud.rbi.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de)
<vanext> Hi. STRG hat auf einmal aufgehört zu funktionieren. Das passiert sporadisch. Ich glaube aber immer erst, wenn ich ein externes Keyboard anschließe.
<vanext> Ist aber das selbe Keyboard wie immer.
<vanext> Passiert erst seit drei oder vier Tagen.
<vanext> Und heute hat Unity beim Anmelden plötzlich nicht mehr gestartet. Keine Rahmen, keine Icons, nichts. Ich musste dann die ganze Compiz-Config wieder auf Default setzen (hatte offenbar mal was dran geändert, aber das lief so ja auch immer).
<sh2> rubberduck, vanext?
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> wo kann ich mein soundgerät als settingdevice konfgurieren
<ubu> moin
<ubu> hab probleme eine ausgefüllte pdf datei zu speichern
<ubu> http://snag.gy/oR6kq.jpg
<ubu> vllt kann jemand helfen, danke
<k1l> speicher die zuerst irgendwo. dann ausfüllen. aktuell ist sie nur in /tmp/ und da kann sie nicht gespeichert werden
<ubu> k1l: pfad ist auf der arbeitsfläche
<ubu> hmpf
<k1l> nee
<ubu> leider doch: file:///home/ubu/Arbeitsfläche/troubleshooter-formular.pdf
<ubu> http://snag.gy/sTcWC.jpg
<zerwas> ubu: wenn du "Save copy as" benutzt, soll es angeblich funktionieren
<ubu> zerwas: ja das funktioniert allerdings ohne daten das dokument ist dann leer
<zerwas> Quelle: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288045
<kubine> Title: Bug 288045 Saving files with /Encrypt (at bugs.kde.org)
<ubu> hm
<zerwas> ubu: Als Workaround könntest du natürlich ein anderes Programm wie Evince testen
<ubu> zerwas: http://snag.gy/Yb0eb.jpg
<jokrebel> die Verschlüsselung verhindert ein speicher oder kopieren? 
<zerwas> ubu: hast du dort auch "Eine Kopie speichern..." benutzt?
<k1l> ja vom inhalt.
<ubu> zerwas: ja, weil speichern an sich geht ja beim betrachter nicht
<ubu> andere anwendung?
<stevieh> ich glaub ich würde vor sowas als erstes mal nen acrobat nehmen.
<ubu> brauch ich bei okular vllt okular-extra-backends ?
<ubu> konnte man nicht bei drucken das zur ner pdf machen?
<ubu> boah ist das wieder kompliziert
<zerwas> wenn du es in eine datei druckst, verlierst du die möglichkeit, ins Formular zu schreiben
<ring0> ich würde auch direkt den acrobat reader nehmen
<ubu> geht ja nur unter win?
<ring0> nein, das paket heißt acroread
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Reader
<kubine> Title: Adobe Reader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> Ist das nicht alt, discontinued und unempfehlbar?
<ring0> sash_, es lässt einen in felder eintragen und speichern
<ubu> E: Paket acroread kann nicht gefunden werden
<ring0> ubu, jo. wie im artikel steht, musst du erst das partner repo aktivieren
<ring0> ubu, einfach den haken hier setzen und paketquellen aktualisieren http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/29/08/Software-Center.png
<ubu> ring0: ne findet der immernoch nicht
<ring0> ubu, hast du das partner repo aktiviert?
<ubu> ring0: ja
<ring0> danach apt-get update?
<ubu> ne mom
<ubu> ne geht nicht 
<ring0> was geht nicht?
<ubu> E: Paket acroread kann nicht gefunden werden
<ubu> ring0: http://snag.gy/iZPzG.jpg
<ring0> ubu, ernsthaft?
<stevieh> boah, es gibt doch trillionen anleitungen im Netz wie man nen acrobat installiert.
<ubu> ohne quelltext
<ring0> ubu, warum ist da kein haken bei canonical-partner?
<ring0> ubu, du hast einen haken bei canonical-partner (quelltext) gemacht
<ring0> ubu, da wo der ROTE kreis in dem bild ist, was ich dir gepostet hab, hast du keinen haken gemacht :)
<ubu> jo bis auf quelltext das gleiche
<ubu> sry ;)
<ubu> eigentlich wollte ich nur ne pdf ausfüllen
<ring0> ubu, wenn du nur die hälfte machst, was man dir empfiehlt und dann die auch noch fehlerhaft, wird das nix ;)
<ubu> ring0: gut alles bestens, danke
<ring0> ubu, läuft der acroread jetzt? :)
<ubu> jop
<ring0> schön, dann viel erfolg 
<Guest2825> hi, ich habe Probleme mit dem Sound unter Ubuntu
<Guest2825> bei mir gibt es bei dem kopfhörerausgang durchgehend ein rauschen im hintergrund
<Guest2825> kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen kann bzw noch besser wie man das beheben kann
<k1l_> wenn du pech hast ist das hardware bedingt. z.b. durch frequenzen vom mainboard, cpu/gpu etc.
<Guest2825> also unter windows hatte ich die probleme nicht
<Guest2825> ich hab halt auch keine ideen wo ich suchen sollte
<ring0> Guest2825, kannst mal mit alsamixer im terminal gucken, vielleicht ist irgendein regler zu hoch eingestellt?
<Guest2825> ich habe an allen balken bischen rumgespielt aber das hat so nichts gebracht
<ring0> :(
<Guest2825> jo ... :D
<ring0> Guest2825, vielleicht mal hier reinlesen. ist jedenfalls ein guter start: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest2825> okay mal schauen
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-14
<laggenr1_> hi all
<laggenr1_> könnte mir jemand helfen?Habe Ubuntu Gnome und möchte einen Script über das Terminal öffnen.Habe überall nachgeschaut.Finde leider nichts.
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: definiere "oeffnen"
<Fuchs> ausfuehren? Anzeigen? Editieren? 
<laggenr1_> also ich habe einen bash script erstellt.Nun möchte ich diese sh datei mit dem terminal öffnen.Der script beinhaltet die Befehle apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade
<laggenr1_> möchte mir das eintippen sparen und dies als starter anlegen
<Fuchs> Du beantwortest meine Frage nicht. 
<Fuchs> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du aber "Ausfuehren" meinst
<laggenr1_> achso sorry
<laggenr1_> ja genau
<laggenr1_> :-)
<Fuchs> in dem Fall musst Du das Skript ausfuehrbar machen  (chmod +x namedeinerdatei)  dann einfach ausfuehren  (./namedeinerdatei) 
<laggenr1_> ausführbar habe ich es gemacht
<Fuchs> wenn Du es nach $PATH packst  (z.B. /usr/local/bin) geht das auch ohne ./.    Aber so oder so: fuer so etwas haettest Du viel gescheiter ein Alias angelegt
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias   lesen
<kubine> Title: alias › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> aber damit Du auch noch etwas lernst: ausfuehren kannst Du mit  ./dateiname,   wenn dateiname  im aktuellen Verzeichnis liegt. Wenn dateiname ausfuehrbar ist und in $PATH liegt, dann reicht ein einfaches   dateiname 
<laggenr1_> das funktioniert auch wenn ich es so inst termal eingebe ./UpdateUpgrad.sh nur mir gehts da drum das wenn ich den Starter anklicke das sich das Terminal automatisch öffnet
<laggenr1_> bei Lubuntu damals konnte ich die ausführbare datei rechts anklicken und ausführen mit wählen.Geht bei Gnome irgendwie nicht
<laggenr1_> Verstehst was ich meine?
<phre4k> yo, wusste gar nicht dass es #ubuntu-de gibt :D
<phre4k> wird nicht so beworben nehme ich an :D
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: Du moechtest das graphisch? 
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: und wenn Du mich noch einmal ungefragt direkt anschreibst, dann landest Du im Killfile 
<phre4k> laggenr1_: um was gehts?
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: also Du moechtest, dass sich ein Terminal oeffnet, in dem diese Befehle ausgefuehrt werden, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe
<laggenr1_> sorry @Fuchs dachte dies wäre einfacher
<laggenr1_> nochmal :)
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien   erstelle so eine, da gibt es einen Wert "Terminal", den Du auf true setzen kannst
<kubine> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: das sollte, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, machen was Du vor hast :) 
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: ich persoenlich wuerde mir wohl eher ein alias schreiben und das Terminal von Pfote oeffnen, aber wenn Du das lieber anklicken moechtest: obiges Vorgehen (.desktop Datei erstellen, darin festlegen, dass der Befehl in einem Terminal ausgefuehrt werden will) sollte genau das tun 
<laggenr1_> Ich habe eine nenne wir sie UpdateUpgrade.sh.Diese starte ich momentan über das Terminal mit ./UpdateUpgrade.sh.Das Script läuft.Wenn ich jetzt zb ein Spiel anklicke öffnet sich dies und genauso soll,wenn ich das script anklicke sich das Terminal öffnen ;)
<Fuchs> Jap, laesst sich mit einer .desktop Datei erledigen, siehe Link oben, in einem der Beispiele hast Du das Terminal=false, das muss einfach true sein
<Fuchs> dann sollte er das tun
<laggenr1_> @ Fuchs dies habe ich auch schon versuch eine .desktop datei zu erstellen.Habe mehrere schon so erstellt nur dieser bash script will nicht.
<Fuchs> "will nicht" ist keine sonderlich gute Fehlermeldung, leider 
<Fuchs> was Du alternativ machen koenntest:  Du koenntest in Deinem Alias / Deinem shellskript das Terminal angeben, dann mit -e  "Befefhl"
<laggenr1_> Ist eigentlich mehr oder weniger für ne bekannte die ich gnome drauf gemacht hat und sie damit noch nicht so klar kommt hehe
<Fuchs> also z.B. gnome-terminal -e "dein toller Befehl hier", aber das ist halt etwas unschoen, weil das Terminal dann hartcodiert ist
<Fuchs> aeh, da gibt es eine graphische Updateverwaltung
<Fuchs> zeig ihr einfach die 
<laggenr1_> ja und das ist das Problem :) bei Lubuntu konnte ich das über die Grafische verwaltung auswählen und bei Gnome nicht hehe
<phre4k> laggenr1_: #!/bin/sh, chmod +x, RTFM
<Fuchs> phre4k: nicht hilfreich
<laggenr1_> hehe
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: wie gesagt, Du kannst Dein Skript entweder dahingehend anpassen, dass da das Terminal drin steht, oder eine saubere .desktop Datei erstellen. Die will dann aber nicht den Befehl, sondern einen Pfad zu Deinem Skript (und eben: Terminal=true) 
<Fuchs> laggenr1_: aber fuer eine Einsteigerin wuerde ich empfehlen, dass sie einfach eine der vielen graphischen Updatetools verwendet. 
<laggenr1_> Klar da gebe ich dir recht.Nur ich wollte dies vereinfachen in dem ich ihr einen bash selbst schreibe.Ein Icon auf dem desktop anlege und fertig hehe
<Fuchs> Ich sehe nicht ein, warum das einfacher sein sollte als eine fixfertige, einfach zu bedienende graphische Oberflaeche. Eher das genaue Gegenteil. Aber wie Du willst, Anleitung ist oben verlinkt, habe Dir zwei Moeglichkeiten gegeben. 
<laggenr1_> Klar verstehe dich.Nur das Grafische programm macht ja nicht alles.zb update,upgrade,dist upgrade,clean,autoclean,autoremove zb
<Fuchs> Das verwaltet das schon gut genug, keine Angst 
<Fuchs> update und dist upgrade macht es, autoremove / clean ist in der Regel nur dann interessant, wenn der Plattenplatz arg knapp bemessen ist, und dafuer gibt es notfalls auch Tools
<phre4k> laggenr1_: distupgrade, autoclean, clean und autoremove sollte man als Noob auch nicht nutzen
<phre4k> laggenr1_: abgesehen davon dass distupgrade auch ne GUI hat.
<laggenr1_> das wollte ich vermeiden.Ihr einige tools drauf machen.@phre4k:Klar da wirst du wohl recht haben.Klar hat dieses eine GUI.Nur wollte alles in einem.
<phre4k> laggenr1_: die sind standardmäßig drauf.
<phre4k> laggenr1_: leg dir nen SSH-Zugang und lass sie die Updates über den Update Manager machen
<phre4k> laggenr1_: meine Freundin bekommt das auch hin, damit deine Freundin da das nicht hin bekommt muss sie schon sehr minderbemittelt sein. Dann hat sie aber andere Probleme als Linux-Updates, mit Verlaub :D
<phre4k> was meinste wie die Leute Windows-Updates machen? Funktioniert genauso, nur schlechter
<laggenr1_> Da hast du schon recht.^^ Ich sag mal so ein Terminal aufmachen Befehl eingeben(Wenn man weiß was der Befehlt bewirkt) ist auch net schwer ^^
<laggenr1_> Ja gut Windoof ist für den ****^^
<phre4k> laggenr1_: sehen Sie hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<phre4k> braucht man nichts mit Terminal.
<phre4k> Wie gesagt, leg dir selbst nen SSH-Zugang (sprech das aber vorher mit ihr ab!)
<phre4k> würde ihr auch noch Jabber und IRC einrichten, wenn du schon mal dabei ist. Pidgin sollte ja schon drauf sein.
<laggenr1_> ja gut ich mach alles übers terminal xD
<laggenr1_> Ist schon drauf xD
<laggenr1_> Habe auch VNC eingerichtet zur not hehe
<phre4k> ja dann lass das doch einfach mit der Desktopdatei, die macht mehr kaputt als sie hilft im Zweifelsfall
<laggenr1_> Wo du recht hast hast du recht.Dann mach ich ihr die updates am besten weiterhin über VNC
<phre4k> oder zeigst es ihr 2-3 mal und gibst ihr nen Link zu ner Anleitung
<phre4k> wenn sie das nicht hinbekommt sollte sie es ernsthaft lernen.
<phre4k> so schwer isses ja nicht
<phre4k> laggenr1_: im Zweifelsfall richte ihr doch automatische Updates ein
<laggenr1_> könnte ich auch
<phre4k> laggenr1_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration#Automatische-Updates-ohne-Interaktion
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<laggenr1_> danke
<Approach_> Betreibt jemand Bumblebee mi zwei externen Monitoren? 
<Approach_> Mein zweiter Monitor wird nicht gefunden :/
<k1l> eigentlich wurde bumblebee abgelöst vom offiziellen nvidia-prime
<Approach_> xrandr  sagt mir ich habe, VIRTUAL1 disconnected
<Approach_> als 3 Bildschrim
<Approach_> k1l: anscheinend ist prime auch drauf :/ irgendwie alles durcheinander
<k1l> welches ubuntu genau?
<k1l> woher kommt bumblebee?
<Approach_> ubuntu 14 -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Approach_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Approach_> k1l: Bist du sicher das nun nur Prime genutzt wird?
<k1l> bumblebee war das gefrickelte bevor es die offizielle nvidia version in den kernel geschafft hatte
<k1l> und siehe artikel von nvidia-prime: Bumblebee mit proprietärem Nvidia-Treiber darf nicht installiert sein.
<Approach_> k1l: Hat es mit prime versucht er hat aber meinen dritten bildschirm nicht gefunden :/
<Approach_> ich resete erst mal gleich
<k1l> hast du bulbee komplett runtergeschmissen und neu gestartet?
<k1l> *bumblebee
<Approach_> bin dabei
<dreamon> Habe 14.04 smplayer aus den Paketquellen installiert. Version 0.86 -> Jetzt kam eine Meldung und ich schaute auf die Homepage. Da zeigt er an.14.09 Version ist draußen. Das sind aber Versionssprünge. 
<dreamon> http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/de/downloads
<kubine> Title: SMPlayer - Die letzte Version vom SMPlayer herunterladen. Offizielle Seite. (at smplayer.sourceforge.net)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ist das nicht eher der Stand der WindowsVersion?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ne. Hab das repository eingetragen. Jetzt hab ich die 14.09.
<jokrebel> dreamon: In ist 14.04 ist aktuell -> Installationskandidat: 0.8.6-2
<dreamon> genau
<dreamon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rvm/smplayer -> kam dann die 14.09
<jokrebel> Na dann must Du die Entwickler von smplayer oder den PPA-Betreuer fragen.
<dreamon> Ich meine auf der 12.04 auch 0.8.6 gehabt zu haben.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Vielleicht haben die einfach die Version auf Jahr/Monat umgestellt? Aber wie gesagt; frag das besser die smplayer-Leute ;-)
<dreamon> Danke. 
<Approach> Hat jemand schon versucht nen externen Lautsprecher über blootooth zu betreiben?
<Approach> Kriege irgendwie keine Verbindung aufgebaut :/
<Approach> Nur als Headset sagt er success :/
<Approach> aber kann nix drauf streamen :(
<ppq> habe das mal geschafft, ja.. um deine frage zu beantworten
<Approach> ppq: blöde metafrage :D
<ppq> lief eigentlich ziemlich ootb
<Approach> kriege die message: Connection Failed: Stream setup failed
<ppq> konnte wählen zwischen headset und was anderem, letzteres ging dann gut
<Approach> ppq: das war wohl Bluetooth Audio Sink?
<ppq> ja, kann sein
<ppq> dann noch in den pulseaudio settings auf das ding umschalten und gut
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-15
<anonymus> !weather uzwil
<Satorisanja> moin
<BlackDash> morgen 
<Satorisanja> Ich habe das mit dem Grafischen Loginbildschirm gelöst. Es hing mit dem debian startbildschirm zusammen.
<BlackDash> nutzt hier wer von euch Hexchat
<Satorisanja> ich nicht
<da_didi> yo, aber unter windows
<BlackDash> ich glaube unter windows hilft mir das nicht weiter 
<BlackDash> mein problem ist ich will nen text makieren 
<BlackDash> aber geht nicht 
<da_didi> schonmal in #hexchat gefragt?
<BlackDash> das gleiche hab ich unter xchat auch 
<BlackDash> reden die da deutsch
<BlackDash> weil ich bin da gerade
<BlackDash> hö
<BlackDash> da_didi da kommt nix die reden nicht mit mir 
<BlackDash> kp warum 
<koegs> BlackDash: stell doch einfach deine frage, dann sieht man eher ob jemand helfen kann
<da_didi> keine geduld mehr die jugend von heute :)
<BlackDash> koegs, hab ich da schon 
<koegs> BlackDash: ich meinte hier
<koegs> !frag
<kubine> koegs: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<da_didi> hat er ja oben, das er keinen text markieren kann
<koegs> hm, das ging unter :D
<BlackDash> ich kann keine texte kopieren mit hexchat und xchat 
<koegs> was machst du genau?
<BlackDash> in den einstellungen finde ich auch nix 
<k1l> man muss in (he)xchat doch einfach nur mit der maus den text markieren und schon ist er im zwischenspeicher (solange er markiert bleibt)
<obr7> hallo
<obr7> bekomme einige hash mismatch fehler beim apt-get update und kann also keine updates installieren.
<obr7> habe schon verschiedene mirror ausprobiert in der sources.list
<obr7> apt-cacher-ng war vorhin auf 100% auslastung. habe ihn. mal neugestartet.
<obr7> -.
<Fussel> obr7, mal was "quer" installiert oder so, außerhalb des stamms?
<Fussel> nen ppa oder per makefile?
<Fussel> uhn hm, weiß jetzt erhlich wie sich das nennt, "per hand" halt :)
<Fussel> *nicht
<obr7> an der sources.list habe ich bis heute nichts geändert
<Fussel> nicht die list, sondern was anderes instaliert, was nicht im ubuntu-softwarezweig ist?, von ner webseite oder so?
<spY|da> wenn ich ein routing ala route add -net 10.8.0.0/24 gw 10.5.5.5 beim systemstart machen will, wo trage ich das am besten ein?
<koegs> interfaces datei oder network-manager
<spY|da> koegs, merci
<future_blogger> Hallo
<Snowbird> Moin
<Mathis> hey
<nagetier> na
<Mathis> es gibt ja dieses Tool diff, welches Differenz-Dateien von zwei Textdateien erstellt... gibts das auch für Binärdaten? z.B. Partitionen
<jokrebel> Mathis: Du willst ganze Paritionen miteinander vergleichen? 
<Mathis> ja
<Mathis> wobei... keine gute Idee, vergiss es wieder
<Fuchs> cmp koennte es, 
<Fuchs> aber bei so grossen Dateien fliegt das vermutlich aufs Maul 
<Mathis> nee, lass mal
<Fuchs> was ist der Anwendungsfall, der genaue? 
<Mathis> hab da so ca 70 Rechner in Aussicht mit Ubuntu und wollte die quasi aus der Ferne updaten
<Mathis> da sie alle immer die selbe Partition und den selben Inhalt haben
<Mathis> aber die Sache ist, dass da mehr Differenzen zwischen den Clients entstehen als ich anfangs dachte, Metadaten, zwischengespeicherte Bilder, etc
<Mathis> die Clients sollten keine Updates aus dem Internet laden, weil deren Internet-Anbindung "bescheiden" ist, da mach ich das eher über USB-Sticks, die dann automatisch ihr Update auf den Rechner bügeln
<Mathis> dachte da an eine komplette Partition gzip't
<Mathis> eine Festplatte, zwei Root-Partitionen, eine davon ist beim Booten aktiv
<jokrebel> lokaler Update-Spiegel?
<Mathis> sobald ein Update per USB-Stick eingestöpselt wird, wird die andere Partition mit dem Image übergebügelt und der Bootloader umgebogen auf die andere Partition, dann neustart
<Mathis> ja, von USB-Stick-Imagedatei auf Festplatte
<Mathis> paket-weise ist meiner Meinung nach zu kompliziert
<Mathis> und daher fehleranfälliger
<Mathis> natürlich muss man vor dem Bootloader umbiegen noch prüfen, dass das Image korrekt aufgebügelt wurde (md5 oderso)
<jokrebel> Mathis: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen sollte Denkansätze unterstützen meine ich
<kubine> Title: Lokale Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hagge_> hallo
<Mathis> jokrebel: bin nicht sicher, ob ich das so machen sollte
<hagge_> habe ein problem mit ubuntu 14.04. nämlich fährt sich das system unregelmäßig, automatisch herunter...
<hagge_> hat jmd eine idee wie ich das problem angehen könnte (logfiles?) ?
<hagge_> finde im forum nichts treffendes
<jokrebel> Mathis: Na wenn Du lieber (wie Du selbst sagtest) "biegst und bügelst" anstelle bereits erfundene Räder zu nutzten ...
<Mathis> naja, die Paketquellen sind mehrere Gigabytes groß
<Mathis> kann man die reduzieren?
<jokrebel> Mathis: Hast Du die Seite schon ansatzweise gelesen? Die Größe des Spiegels ist wohl hauptsächlich von den benötigten Paketen abhängig.
<Mathis> ja, hab die Seite ansatzweise gelesen
<Mathis> da steht nichts von Reduktion oderso
<jokrebel> Mathis: "Der jeweilige Speicherbedarf der lokalen Paketquelle richtet sich nach Größe und Anzahl der Pakete." liest sich für mich aber so
<Mathis> für mich nich...
<jokrebel> ja dann ...
<jokrebel> hagge_: Hast Du denn schon die Logs durchforstet?
<hagge_> gerade dabei aber noch nichts gefunden bzw weiss auch nicht genau in welchem log was stehen könnte
<hagge_> habe einige mit "|grep shutdown" durchforstet
<jokrebel> hagge_: Kann man das runterfahren ab bestimmte Aktionen oder Uhrzeiten festmachen?
<jokrebel> hagge_: NoPaste doch mal die /var/log/syslog 
<jokrebel> !pasten > hagge_ 
<kubine> hagge_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<hagge_> uhrzeiten nicht, meistens passiert es aber beim "netflixen" mit google chrome
<hagge_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421118/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> hagge_: Fährt er regulär runter? Oder geht er vielleicht einfach auch nur spontan aus?
<hagge_> ne, "reguläres" herunterfahren
<hagge_> also kein einfrieren oder abstürzen
<hagge_> letztes mal war zwischen 20 und 21uhr....
<jokrebel> und er rebootet dann oder geht aus?
<hagge_> geht aus
<jokrebel> Und eine _genaue_ Uhrzeit des "wiedereinschaltens" hast Du nicht?
<jokrebel> weil große Lücken find ich da jetzt nicht. Vielleicht ligts ja auch am PC-Namen ;-)
<jokrebel> liegts
<hagge_> ne, aber das nächste mal kommt bestimmt :(
<jokrebel> hagge_: Und ist das dann ein richtiger Shutdown? Oder vielleicht nur ein Suspend-toRAM/Disk?
<hagge_> shutdown
<robin> hi. hat jmd erfahrungen mit einem zen kernel gemacht?
<nagetier> zen oder xen?
<robin> zen :)
<nagetier> dann nein, von meiner seite ;)
<robin> verdammt :D
<bekks> "Ja."
<robin> und? sinn, unsinn?
<bekks> Wenn Du genau die Frage stellst: Unsinn.
<robin> ich habe mir gestern drei stück gebacken, die ich jetzt alle mal ne zeit lang testen will. 
<robin> auf meinem schwachbrüstigen thinkpad scheints schlechter. auf meinem desktop insbesondere beim zocken besser
<bekks> Definiere bitte die Ubunturelevanz, und "sclechter" sowie "besser" :)
<robin> besser und schlechter im sinne von "snappy"
<bekks> Die Frage ist ganz einfach, wie sich der zen Patch denn auswirkt. "Gefühlt" ist das wie Homöopathie, und man fühlt Wunder - realistisch sind die Änderungen seit... ich glaube 3.1.x eher als SEHR klein zu sehen.
<robin> ja vermutlich sind die wirkungen vom bfs und anderen timings größer
<robin> Spielt jmd von euch? Counter Strike?
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-16
<schlaftier> Mahlzeit
<ppq> ahoi schlaftier, lange nicht gesehen
<schlaftier> Ja, irgendwer wollte von mir, dass ich eine Dissertation schreibe...
<ppq> hm, frech.
<mikaZ> Hallo ich nutze LTS 14.04 mit Unity würde gerne im Panel ein weitere Icon / Programm haben , hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag ?
<zerwas> mikaZ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Anwendung-hinzufuegen
<mikaZ> Danke zerwas 
<elmargol> Wird btrfs bei der kommenden version eigentlich standard?
<zerwas> Habe nichts dergleichen gehört, elmargol
<elmargol> hab gerade die nachricht über steam gelesen für sowas ist ein täglicher snapshot evt. ideal :Ö)
<elmargol> das dateisystem ist ja scheinbar mittlerweile brauchbar
<elmargol> also gegen ein rm -rf / als user sollte sowas echt schützen :)
<zerwas> es war ja nur ein rm -rf ~ "zum Glück"
<elmargol> hab gerade einen neuen vserver (LAMP webserver) mit 14.04 installiert frog mich ob ich da auch btrfs nehmen soll...
<zerwas> Die Entscheidung kann dir leider keiner abnehmen. Nach schlechten Erfahrungen vor einigen Jahren kam ich noch nicht wieder mit Btrfs in Kontakt
<elmargol> naja ich glaub ich bleib erstmals bei meiner täglichen backup lösung mit bacula... ist sicher genug für meinen usecase
<zerwas> elmargol: Zur Not kannst du glaube ich auch im Nachhinein noch nach Btrfs konvertieren
<zerwas> Interessant auch: "Durch die Copy-On-Write-Algorithmen ist es außerdem möglich eine unveränderte Kopie des ursprünglichen Dateisystems zu behalten und so die Konvertierung zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt rückgängig zu machen." http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konvertierung_nach_Btrfs
<elmargol> zerwas, ja hab ich gerade gesehen da gibts ein migrationtool
<elmargol> naja ich glaub ich warte auf die nächste LTS und dann mach ich btrfs draus... interssant auch wegen bitrot
<mandaro> #freenode
<Fankmann> asd
<Fankmann> leave
<jokrebel> Fankmann: Hi, kann man helfen?
<thor77> wie kann ich die LANG-variable systemweit setzen, so das sie auch einen reboot überlebt?
<thor77> ich habe auf meinem ubuntu-server (14.04) die variable mit update-locale gesetzt, dies funktionierte dann auch einige zeit, aber jetzt ist die variable wieder leer
<thor77> ("locale" zeigt für die nichts an)
<stevieh1> "einige Zeit"?
<stevieh1> so, apropos Saufen, ich geh mal zu den Nachbarn.
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-17
<And_prog_desaste> Guten morgen Starker schneefall da kann man was fummeln FRAGE eine nicht in den paketquellen vorhandene version als standard setzen geht das 
<And_prog_desaste> konkret blender
<And_prog_desaste> ich habe eine 2.65er als prekompiled laufen
<And_prog_desaste> wenn ich ein blend file anklike startet die 2.49b
<bekks> Du kannst in deiner Desktopumgebung was immer du willst als Standardapplikation für eine Dateiendung setzen.
<And_prog_desaste> bekks:  unter bevorzugte anwendungen stehen nur die 4 gruppen  inet multimedia  und das klappt auch nicht vlc wird nicht gestartet bei mediendateien 
<And_prog_desaste> das muss noch woanders stehen 
<rentier_> Servus, ich versuche gerade, ein Windows-7 Iso Image mit der Archiv-Verwaltung zu öffnen, aber sie zheigt nichts an, jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegt?
<rentier_> Winrar in der VM schafft es ohne Probleme
<nagetier> rentier_, leider nein, aber versuche doch mal unrar darauf loszulassen
<bekks> Wieso mountest du das ISO nicht einfach?
<bekks> Das ist ein Image, kein Archiv.
<leszek> hi
<bekks> hi leszek 
<leszek> woher bezieht grub eigentlich seine namen für die einträge ? In der /etc/default/grub steht was von lsb_release -i -s . Das wäre ja bekanntlich nur der Name der Distro also z.B. Ubuntu . Aber im Grub Eintrag steht ja dann Ubuntu 14.04 (32-Bit) oder etwas ähnliches mit einer Versionsangabe drinnen
<embik> grüße, hat hier zufällig jemand Ahnung von ALSA bzw. mit dem Sound bei einer Intel NUC?
<embik> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/intel-nuc-alsa-sound-ueber-buchse/ ... ich würde das am liebsten bis heute abend lösen (hab's vor mich hergeschoben und jetzt kommen Freunde vorbei und wir wollen darüber eigentlich n Film gucken xd) aber ich finde keine Lösung
<PBeck> embik: (ohne zu tief drin zu stecken) hast du mal in den grafischen soundeinstellungen bei eingestecktem hdmi kabel den hdmi output ausgewählt?
<embik> PBeck: ich kann leider kein HDMI nutzen weil die NUC aus irgendeinem Grund nur über DisplayPort mit meinem Fernseher redet :/
<PBeck> embik: und hast du schlicht mal in den grafischen einstellungen den displayport ausgewählt?
<embik> PBeck: es gibt keine Ausgabe die DisplayPort heißt :/
<leszek> ah ok /etc/grub.d/10_linux scheint da noch am Eintrag rumzufummeln
<leszek> embik: und du hast einfach mal aufs gerade wohl alle ausgabe quellen ausprobiert ? 
<embik> leszek: ich _denke_ schon, aber jetzt wo du's so sagst guck ich nochmal
<PBeck> embik: zumindest anders als lautsprecher etc.
<embik> PBeck, leszek: goddamnit
<embik> ich hätte wirklich was anderes ausprobieren sollen
<embik> es funktioniert, danke für's Anstoßen (man bin ich dämlich)
<leszek> manchmal sieht man vor lauter bäume den wald nicht :)
<embik> an der Option steht halt auch "HDMI" dran und nicht DisplayPort, weh :/
<PBeck> embik: na siehst, ging ja ruckzuck. Jetzt hast sogar noch genug zeit um getränke und snacks für den filmabend zu kaufen :)
<embik> Getränke werden mitgebracht :D aber Snacks muss ich noch holen, jep
<boodllebat> Hello I recently wrote an small application for Gnome and Unity Env under Gtk 3 It would be great if you take a look and give me feedback I have hosted it on Github Here is the video Demo https://vid.me/mgqy and here is the github link https://github.com/argunner/StickFace2
<toschy> moin moin zusammen
<toschy> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Surfstick ZTE MF600 von 1&1 (E-Netz). Habe schon reichlich Tante Google befragt, stelle mich aber vermutlich zu blöd an, Beim Eistecken bekomme ich nur die Meldung: "Verbunden, automatisches Ethernet", das wars dann aber auch schon.
<Guest57695> hey ich besitze ein neues notebook und frage mich ob es unter ubuntu eine möglichkeit zu checken ob meine webcam gerade arbeitet
<Guest57695> bei meinem alten notebook gab es eine lampe die leuchtet sobald die webcam in benutzung ist
<OerHeks> Mit dem Programm Cheese kann man unter Ubuntu bilder und videos mit der eigenen webcam aufnehmen > sudo apt-get install cheese
<Guest57695> ja um zu checken ob sie funktioniert ist das okay ich meinte er auch sicherheitstechnischen gründen um sicherzugehen das niemand ein bild über die webcam abgreift
<bekks> Kleb die Linse zu :)
<bekks> Es gibt keine Möglichkeit das so zu prüfen.
<zerwas> Guest57695: bei deinem alten Notebook könnte ein Angreifer die Webcamlampe eventuell auch umgehen
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> womit connected man sich am besten zu nem l2tp vpn?
<subz3r0> hab bsi dato nur openvpn benutzt
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> kein openswan mehr in den repos bei 14.10 :/
<zy3pD> nach sudo apt-get update erhalte ich: W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein
<zy3pD> ist das problematisch/was kann ich tun?
<ring0> zy3pD, ich würde mal das verzeichnis /var/lib/apt/lists löschen und anschließend wieder apt-get update probieren. dann sollte alles wieder sauber sein
<_moep_> sollte das nicht apt-get clean machen?
<_moep_> (außer dem löschen von paketen die schon installiert sind)
<ring0> _moep_, clean löscht die bereits heruntergeladenen Installationsdateien aus dem Paket-Cache /var/cache/apt/archives/ und gibt so Festplattenspeicher frei. 
<ring0> da ist nichts mit alte listen löschen
<_moep_> aso
<ring0> vielleicht wäre es allerdings sinnvoll clean nach dem löschen der listen durchzuführen, und anschlißend erst neue listen holen :)
<MEGAGHZ> Hello - I am a Mac user and I want to give a try to Linux. Some people recommend me Ubuntu for a newbie, question is if there is any better option?
<zy3pD> thx ring0 und _moep_ das hat mit dir löschen und apt-get clean soweit funktioniert, aber könnt ihr mir pls noch technischen background geben, wofür die dateien in /var/lib/apt/lists/ jetzt genau sind (Signaturen?)?
<_moep_> die signaturen überprüfen, ob die paketquellen korrekt sind. also nicht, dass da dann https://nsa.gov/irgendwas.deb drin steht
<zy3pD> ^^
<zy3pD> das heißt jetzt aber das er nach dem löschen keine signaturen mehr hatte und die erst neu erstellen musste ... sind die dann sicher?
<_moep_> unsicher nicht zwingend, die der hash stimmte nicht mehr. je nach verfahren kann es auch schon ausreichen, wenn da ein bit kippt (was z.B. bei mobiler kommunikation schnell vorkommt)
<zy3pD> _moep_, ok, ich hab (wie mir grad auffällt) auch im Tool Software & Aktualisierungen  unter andere Software Canonical-Partner und Unabhängig aktiviert ... was steckt da dahinter?
<ring0> zy3pD, es wurden aktuelle hashes runtergeladen. die alten waren ja scheinbar fehlerhaft. also war/ist da nix unsicher
<ring0> zy3pD, was canonical-partner ist steht hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner
<zy3pD> joa das schon klar aber wer steckt hinter unabhängig?
<ring0> diverse entwickler, halt nicht canonical
<ring0> glaub da ist aber auch kaum was drin
<zy3pD> btw mir fällt grad auf, ich hab das prog multisystem aus der PPA installiert und diese authentifiziert ... nun hab ich die ppa entfernt gehabt aber halt die Signatur nicht...
<zy3pD> ring0, also kann ich das rausnehmen?
<ring0> zy3pD, es ist dein system. du kannst aktivieren und deaktivieren was du willst.
<zy3pD> naja wenn die unabhängig sind, dann wird der code wohl nicht noch mal geprüft werden wie in die ubu quellen oder?
<ring0> wenn du irgendeine software aus canonical-parter oder unabhängig brauchst, lass die quellen aktiviert, wenn nicht deaktiviere beide
<zy3pD> ok thx
<ring0> du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass bei jedem paket in den standard quellen sich jemand den code anguckt oder?
<zy3pD> na zumindest werden hoffentlich nicht nur wahllos programm aufgenommen wie bei android
<ring0> zy3pD, zu einem gewählten zeitpunkt werden die pakete von debian geklont. damit findet dann die entwicklung einer neuen ubuntu version statt. anschließend gibt es bugfixes und auch updates für diese pakete, je nach dem was man aktiviert hat
<ring0> zy3pD, ach ja, korrektes deaktivieren eines ppa sollte man mit ppa-purge machen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<zy3pD> ring0, im wiki steht, dass nach löschen der PPA das Programm auf die Version  in den Paketquellen zurückgesetzt wird ... wenn das Programm nichht in den Paketquellen vorhanden ist, wird es dann ganz entfernt?
<ring0> zy3pD, hättest du mal ein paar zeilen im gleichen artikel weitergelesen :) "Pakete, die in den offiziellen Paketquellen nicht vorhanden sind, werden auch nicht entfernt. Die Pakete aus einem deaktivierten PPA müssen bei Bedarf über eine beliebige Paketverwaltung deinstalliert werden."
<zy3pD> tjoa wer lesen kann ist halt klar im vorteil :D , danke ring0 
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-18
<m_ali> Hi, ist jemand detailierter mit LXC vertraut? Sobald ich den Host von 14.04 auf 14.10 aktualsiere habe ich ein Problem. Es liegt nicht an den LXC Paketen selbst, sondern das Verhalten tritt auf, wenn ich den Kernel von 3.13.x auf 3.16.x geaendert habe.
<napterk_> moin, 
<napterk_> hab eine 3Tb Platte und bin grade bei einer neuen Partitioinierung dran. Ist es schon möglich bei einem nicht uefi board eine 3tb partition zu mounten?
<nagetier> nagetier, ich *glaube* davon booten ist ein Problem, mounten sollte keins sein.. kann mich aber irren. Probiere es aus.. falls derzeit kein Linux installiert ist, verwende eine Live-Version
<nagetier> napterk_, ^
<napterk_> nagetier, nein ist keine boot partition. Hatte bei wikipedia gelesen eine MBR unterstütze nur bis 2TB und hatte das auch so in Erinnerung. Dachte vielleicht hätte sich da was an der Kernel Unterstützung etwas geändert. 
<napterk_> *in der Zwischenzeit
<nagetier> napterk_, mag sein, kann es leider nicht genauer sagen.. das der Kernel daran etwas ändert, kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen.
<dadrc> napterk_, BIOS/UEFI hat keinen Einfluss auf die Große der Platten, nur MSDOS-Partitionstabelle (also mit MBR) oder GPT
<nagetier> aha, danke dadrc 
<nagetier> schauen ob ich mir das mal merken kann :)
<napterk> nagetier, also MBR macht nur bis 2tb
<nagetier> napterk, [13:47] <dadrc> napterk_, BIOS/UEFI hat keinen Einfluss auf die Große der Platten, nur MSDOS-Partitionstabelle (also mit MBR) oder GPT
<napterk> wo kann ich bei Gnome Power Knopf einstellen? Geht beim Drücken immer in hibernation, wollte das ändern..
<napterk> nagetier, ja danke, auch  grad gelesen. Also gparted hat es auf jeden Fall keine Partition größer als 2tb zugelassen.
<Mathis> hey ihrs
<Mathis> hab gesehen, dass /run eine RAM-Disk ist... wozu ist dann noch /tmp gut?
<koegs> Mathis: für alles was nach /tmp schreibt
<Mathis> danke.
<ring0> napterk, die aktion, die der power button bewirkt, kannst im gnome-tweak-tool einstellen
<ring0> napterk, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Tweak_Tool
<napterk> ring0, Danke. Habs gefunden.
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die alte suche wieder in firefox aktivieren kann?
<subz3r0> also oben rechts die suche. ich muss nun immer nen suchbefehl eingeben und dann mit der maus die suchmaschine auswählen die ich nutzen will
<subz3r0> oder halt für enter die standardsuchemaschine
<subz3r0> allerdings kann ich nicht mal eben temporär die suche bequem auf wikipedia etc. stellen
<subz3r0> komischweise ist die suche in der aktuelen version von firefox unter windows "normal"
<subz3r0> auch bei debian sieht die suche aus wie in den alten versionen
<subz3r0> ahh sehr schön. bin wohl nicht der einizige der das problem hat
<subz3r0> https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/1032334
<subz3r0> laut bugreport ist das nur in den beta versionen mit drin. ich nutze keine beta unter ubuntu
<subz3r0> sehr komisch, dass bei windows die stable versionen nicht diese verhuntze suche hat...
<subz3r0> lösung: about:config -> browser.search.showOneOffButtons von true auf false
<SirDidi> Moin! Ich bekomme leider kein sound über hdmi raus. In den Sound Einstellungen bei Ausgang tauchen leider nur meine build-in speaker auf
<SirDidi> bei aplay -l wird hdmi allerdings aufgelistet
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-18
<olli> guten Morgen! Ich verstehe etwas grundsätzlich nicht, vielleicht ein Holzweg.  Ich möchte eine (noch zu erstellende) Netzwerkfreigabe eines WD-NAS in meine 14.04 dauerhaft so einbinden, dass die darauf befindlichen Daten von allen Usern des Rechners mit den entsprechend vergebenen Rechten genutzt werden können. D.h. nicht mit Eingabe von Username+Passwort auf dem NAS, sondern so, als wäre es die interne Platte des Rechners. Ist NFS das ri
<olli> chige Stichwort, doer total falsch?
<dadrc> Wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit, ja
<olli> dadrc, klingt nach Alternativen. Was wäre die beste Möglichkeit bzw der beste Weg?
<dadrc> Kommt ein bisschen darauf an, was dein NAS noch so kann
<dadrc> Samba/CIFS gibt's auch noch
<olli> dadrc, kannes auch. Ich habe nur in Erinnerung, dasss ich smb mal für Windows-Freigaben brauchte, daher klang NFS eher nach dem direkten Weg
<olli> Das blöde ist, dass ich über google nur Beschreibungen finde, die Freigabe so einzurichten, dass der User Name+pw eingeben muss
<dadrc> NFS kann mehr, aber Samba ist meistens einfacher einzurichten
<olli> ah ok
<olli> Zusätzich habe ich eine ganz vage Erinnerung, dass Samba die Benutzerrechte nicht vollständig abbilden kann
<dadrc> Ja, bei richtig komplexen Szenarien versagt Samba
<dadrc> Guck dir mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs/ an, das ist die Methode, die ich zu Hause nutze
<olli> dadrc, danke, schau ich mir mal an. Trotzdem wird (gefühlt) samba nichts das richtige sein. Mir fällt nicht mehr ein, was genau das Problem war, aber vor ein paar Jahren konnte ich das für meine Zwecke nicht richtig nutzen, weil irgendetwas mit den Nutzerrechten so nicht mahcbar war
<dadrc> Kann gut sein
<dadrc> Dann ist CIFS das richtige für dich
<LupusE> hi
<Ekkehardt> Hallo, ich habe mir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Winbind/ durchgelesen und möchte nun zu einer AD-Domain verbinden. Ich scheitere aber schon bei der Kerberos-Einrichtung. Muss mein User zwingend Admin sein?
<dadrc> Ekkehardt: ja. Um Rechner in eine Domäne zu packen, musst du Admin sein
<Ekkehardt> OK, da muss ich mich wohl mit dem "echten" Admin mal kurzschließen.
<Ekkehardt> Jetzt erhalte ich, als Admin, diesen Fehler: KDC reply did not match expectations while getting initial credentials
<Ekkehardt> Das Internet sagt, ich müsse den Domainnamen in Großbuchstaben schreiben. Das ist bereits der Fall.
<Ekkehardt> dadrc: 
<deem> Ekkehardt: laeuft da ein ads?
<deem> kerberos ist richtig baeh. das wuerde ich nicht verwenden, wenn es eine alternative gibt
<Ekkehardt> deem: Der Admin sagt ja.
<deem> dann richte es doch lieber mit ads ein
<Ekkehardt> deem: Ich folge der Anleitung im Wiki für ADS-Domains.
<dschense> hat zufällig schonmal jemand nen Epson C1100 unter ubuntu 15.10 X64 zum laufen gebracht? (im Netzwerk)
<Kotzmeister> moin
<sysdef> server upgrade von precise auf trusty: sie warscheinlich ist, dass der server (apache, mysql, mangento) danach noch lebt?
<ppq> kommt drauf an™
<ppq> würds nicht riskieren und direkt neu aufsetzen
<ppq> wenn du in precise nicht viel verändert hast sollte es aber gehen
<sysdef> dann mach ich nen snapshot und teste mal ...
<ppq> joa
<sysdef> kundensystem - mir tut's nicht weh :D
<ppq> :)
<sysdef> ppq: server platt und rollback. soll der kunde neu aufsetzen lassen. war seine entscheidung unstable zu nehmen und 4 jahre kein upgrade zu machen :)
<ppq> \o/
<k1l_> also mein homeserver hat das upgrade von 12.04 zu 14.04 überlebt. je nach "anpassungen" kann das aber was hakeliger werden. aber im endeffekt ist nen neuinstall für jemanden, der sich auskennt auch eigentlich kein problem.
<uniCAT> big trouble! beim booten bekomme ich den Absturz mit anschließender Meldung "ACPI PCC Probe failed". Kann mir jemand helfen?
<leszek> uniCAT: schonmal im recovery modus versucht zu booten ? 
<uniCAT> ja, ich denke schon. wurde aufgefordert F zu wählen
<uniCAT> zur automatischen beseitigung des problems
<leszek> und ? 
<uniCAT> Frage: was war das? kann das die Quelle meiner sich häufenden Abstürze sein?
<uniCAT> na ja , im moment läuft es
<leszek> uniCAT: sprich der Rechner bootet auch normal ?
<leszek> ah ok
<uniCAT> ja
<leszek> uniCAT: abstürze in form von Freezes (also rechner eingefroren) oder was genau ?
<k1l> ACPI PCC Probe failed   ist kein problem
<leszek> ich sehe da auch erstmal keine Fehlermeldung sondern eine Warnung drinnen
<uniCAT> ich drücke POWER und nach 3 bis 4 sekunden geschieht, als ob jemand den stecke rausreissen würde, Strom quelle kappen würde
<uniCAT> plums und alles ist weg
<leszek> uniCAT: das deutet eher auf ein Hardwareproblem hin
<leszek> entweder wird der rechner zu heiß und er macht eine sicherheitsabschaltung, oder das Netzteil gibt so langsam den Geist auf
<jokrebel> uniCAT: Powerknopf länger gedrückt halten ist ja auch "Hart ausschalten" ;-)
<leszek> jokrebel: ich denke er hat das anders gemeint :P
<jokrebel> oder hab ich jetzt den Satz missverstanden
<jokrebel> leszek: weis mans?
<uniCAT> dies vermeide ich, aber der endeffekt ist ganz ähnlich !!!
<uniCAT> eben als ob ich den rechner eben so ausschalten würde
<uniCAT> sogar der Sound dabei ist der gleiche...
<leszek> uniCAT: wie gesagt Hardware könnte im Eimer sein.
<uniCAT> meine die Geräuschkulisse
<uniCAT> leszek, kann ich das irgendwie überprüfen?
<uniCAT> was konkret hackt es?
<jokrebel> uniCAT: Es gibt genug Leute, die nicht wissen was ein längerer Druck auf den Powerknopf bewirkt. Im übrigen können die schon auch "hängen bleiben" 
<uniCAT> mein wunderschönes  sony vaio :-((
<leszek> uniCAT: ein Laptop ?
<uniCAT> ja
<leszek> also bei einem Desktop Computer würde ich auf Netzteil tippen. Bei einem Laptop wohl eher auf ein thermisches Problem. Sprich es wird zu heiß. 
<leszek> Hast du schonmal die Lüfter gereinigt ?
<leszek> bzw. wie alt ist das teil ?
<uniCAT> 7 jahre/ Lüfter bis jetzt noch nicht gereinigt
<jokrebel> dann könnt das schon mal Zeit dafür sein. ABER! Lüfter blockieren dabei! 
<uniCAT> aber wie schon 2 mal erwähnt : 2 krasse Abstürze hat das Gerät hinter sich
<jokrebel> Nicht einfach mit Druckluft reinblasen.
<uniCAT> jokrebel, danke . Ich weiß Bescheid.
<leszek> uniCAT: ja also ich würde auch anraten zu reinigen und dann auch mal zu schauen mit tools wie so die temperatur ist
<leszek> ansonsten ist bei sony und 7 jahre der zenit schon überschritten. Sprich da könnte auch wirklich noch etwas anderes kaputt gegangen sein. Akku/Netzteil oder sonst irgendwie elektrik
<uniCAT> Morgen sage ich Bescheid , ob es gefunzt hat. Bin mit  HW-Fachleuten unterwegs..
<uniCAT> ich checke das. Vielen dank!!!
<r2000_> n'abend
<r2000_> habe einen beitrag gefunden, der die installation meiner webcam beschreibt, leider gibt es das paket unter trusty nicht mehr, gibt es alternativen?
<r2000_> http://superuser.com/questions/31853/how-to-make-creative-vista-webcam-041e405f-work-with-recent-ubuntu
<r2000_> lese gerade irgendwas von libv4l, kommt man damit vlt weiter?
<r2000_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b51b8103462b3c110977
<r2000_> teil von /var/log/syslog bzgl der webcam 
<dschense> Nachti miteinander.
<dschense> Ich habe ein Problem mit einem alten Epson C1100 unter Ubuntu 15.10 ich bekomme das staubige Teil einfach nicht übers Netzwerk eingebunden. Jemand zufällig da, der Erfahrung mit sowas hat?
<dschense> ich bin nach der Anleitung unter x64 vorgegangen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson_AcuLaser_C1100/
<dschense> bekomme den Drucker auch über das netzwerk angezeigt.. eingerichtet habe ich ihn auch.. drucken kann ich nur leider nichts :(
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-19
<ocz> hallo, ist vielleicht noch jemand wach um die zeit?
<ocz> hallo leute, kann mir jemand mal mit dem bootloader helfen?
<sdx23> ocz: einfach die Frage stellen.
<ocz> Ich habe ein dualboot system mit windows 10 und ubuntu. Beide systeme sind auf 2 verschiedene ssd installiert! Ich möchte aber das wenn ich im uefi die windows platte ausgewählt habe das dann nur windows startet ohne bootloader und wenn ich die linux platte als erste bootplatte auswähle möchte ich das nur dann grub kommt mit der abfrage welches system ich starten kann
<ocz> momentan ist die windows ssd auf den sata port 0 angeschlossen und die linux ssd auf sata port 1 
<sdx23> ocz: dann musst du grub einfach auf der "linux platte" installieren, nicht auf der anderen.
<leszek> ocz: dann musst du grub auf die linux platte installieren
<leszek> :
<leszek> P
<sdx23> *5*
<ocz> kannst du mir da sagen wie ich das anstellen soll,... ich hab da angst das dann nichts mehr bootet 
<sdx23> am allereinfachsten die windowsplatte abstecken, waehrend du ubuntu installierst.
<ocz> ja aber es ist schon installiert
<ocz> das ist es ja 
<ocz> kann man das nicht nachträglich machen?
<leszek> ocz: es gibt im wiki ne anleitung wie man von windows aus grub deinstalliert. 
<leszek> danach kannst du per live system dein grub auf die linux platte packen. Dazu gibts im wiki auch eine anleitung im grub artikel
<ocz> wie ich den bootloader auf der windows platte weg bekomme weiß ich schon 
<sdx23> oder einfach vorher noch Grub auf die Linuxplatte installieren
<leszek> ja oder eben so herum :)
<ocz> brauch ich da grub 2.02 beta2 (efi-amd64 variante)?
<ocz> GRand Unified Bootloader, Version 2 (EFI-AMD64-Variante)
<ocz> ich installiere den einfach über synaptic
<leszek> ocz: ähm was ? Ja du brauchst grub2-efi das ist klar. Ist der nicht auf dem live system schon drauf ?
<ocz> ja aber ist das nicht das selbe?
<ocz> ob ich den aus synaptic lade oder von der cd nehme?
<ocz> hat nur 2 sekunden gedauert
<ocz> also ich habe gerade neu gebootet und von der linuxplatte versucht zu starten, aber da kommt nur ein blinkender kursor und sonst nix :( 
<leszek> ocz: ja das ist doch klar. Du hast doch nur grub-efi installiert. Du musst das ja auch noch auf die Platte packen
<leszek> also mit grub-install /dev/deinePlatte drauf installieren
<leszek> aber das steht wie gesagt alles im wiki. Du musst es nur lesen
<ocz> ok danke 
<leszek> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation/
<leszek> Konkret hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation/#grub2-auf-andere-Partition-Festplatte-installieren
<dschense> gibt es eine Lösung unter 1404 dass unter compiz die 3d fenster funktionieren?
<ppq> dschense, was für eine grafikkarte und treiber nutzt du denn? (siehe lspci -knn) 
<dschense> ppq, VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<dschense> unter 15.10 hatte das funktioniert, ich musste nur zurück zu 14.04, da unter 15.10 mein Drucker nicht zum laufen zu bekommen war.
<k1l> im ccsm anstellen=
<k1l> ?
<dschense> ;) soweit war ich auch schon. sobald ich das aktiviere bekomme ich nur noch grafikfehler beim rotieren des Cubes
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich brauchst du nen neueren X treiber für die Karte?
<dschense> ich versuche mal nochmal einen neustart zwischendurch.. vielleicht löst sich das Problem von selbst wieder. gleich zurück.
<dschense> zurück.. leider besteht das Problem weiterhin.. ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. wüsste nicht wie ich weitermachen könnte.
<dschense> via hardinfo sagt er mir: OpenGL Renderer: unknown
<dschense> das ist zumindest mal kein gutes Zeichen.
<dadrc> Klingt nach einem Fall für den HWE-Stack
<k1l> jo
<dschense> für den wen ?
<k1l> kannst ja den 15.10 kernel und xorg samt treiber auf dein 14.04 installieren
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dschense> wie sicher ist es, dass ich mir dabei was zerschieße ?! ;)
<ppq> eigentlich ist das ziemlich sicher
<ppq> zumindest wenn man sich nicht eh schon mit fremdquellen die paketverwaltung inkonsistent gefummelt hat
<dschense> ich habe das jetzt versucht.. er sagt mir, dass die pakete bereits alle installiert sind.
<ppq> dschense, ist ja nett dass du fragst ob du mich privat anschreiben kannst, aber wenn du das per privater nachricht machst ist das irgendwie witzlos ;) lieber hier im channel.
<dschense> =) na okay, ich wollte nur höflich sein. fürs nächste mal dann ;)
<dschense> Ich steige bei dieser Stack geschichte nicht so ganz durch.
<dschense> kann das mit mir jemand durchgehen ?
<dschense> mit: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid
<dschense> sagt er mir, dass bereits die neuste version installiert ist.
<ppq> jo, dann ist die ursache eine andere
<dschense> dass ich den kernel von 15.10 brauche kann es aber nicht sein, oder?
<ppq> libgl1-mesa-glx ist aber installiert, oder?
<dschense> libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386
<dschense> die 3 sind installiert
<ppq> dschense, installier mal linux-generic-lts-wily
<ppq> von wily gibt's derzeit nur die kernel, nicht den X stack
<ppq> vielleicht geht es ja damit besser (nach einem reboot)
<dschense> alles klar.. ich starte mal neu.
<dschense> ppq, installation und boot hat geklappt.. allerdings habe ich nach wie vor die Grafikfehler beim Drehen des Würfels bei aktivierten "3d Windows"
<ppq> dschense, dann versuch mal die x-treiber neu zu installieren, anscheinend kann das was bewirken: http://askubuntu.com/a/81039
<dschense> ppq, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dschense> reicht mir das?
<ppq> denke ich mal
<dschense> komisch ist ja, dass alles andere wunderbar funktioniert.. nur diese 3D Fenster nicht.
<dschense> bekomme den Fehler, dass ich unaufgelöste abhängigkeiten habe:
<dschense> unity-control-center : Hängt ab von: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<dschense> Hängt ab von: libcheese7 (>= 3.0.1) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<dschense> versuche ich die zwei händisch zu installieren sagt er mir, dass bereits die neusten versionen installiert sind.
<dschense> ppq, da muss ich mich wohl von den 3D Fenstern unter 14.04 verabschieden .. schade :(
<ppq> das leben ist hart und ungerecht
<David1977> dschense: vielleicht auch nochmal versuchen den Drucker unter 15.10 zum  laufen zu bringen? Oder ist das gar nicht möglich?
<dschense> David1977: anscheinend geht das nicht.. ich weiß zwar nicht genau woran es liegt, dass es nicht geht.. aber mit den Treibern (die ich versucht habe) funktioniert es unter 14.04 mit dem Drucker auf anhieb. unter 15.10 leider gar nicht .. :(
<David1977> Ich meine...vielleicht ist das ein Ansatz wo du hier nochmal geduldiger nachfragen solltest. vielleicht kann dir da eher geholfen werden
<dschense> es geht dabei um den Epson AL-C1100
<David1977> dschense: hast du auch das hier gelesen? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EpsonAcuLaserC110064bit
<dschense> falls es da eine Möglichkeit gäbe, wäre ich natürlich mehr als nur dankbar!
<David1977> wobei es auf der englischen Seite für ältere Ubuntu Versionen ist....ist wahrscheinlich nicht hiflreich
<dschense> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson_AcuLaser_C1100/
<dschense> das habe ich gemacht.
<dschense> sowohl unter 14.04 als auch unter 15.10 - unter 1404 klappt es unter 15.10 leider nicht
<dschense> David1977, x64 natürlich
<David1977> dschense: ich kann dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel helfen. In dem wiki steht halt auch noch ein Link zu einer englisch sprachigen Seite. Die ist aber leider nur für ältere Versionen. So dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das hilft. 
<dschense> ja, leider :(
<David1977> Ggf würde ich auch das Forum zu Rate ziehen. Vielleicht bekommst du da eine Antwort
<David1977> hier ist es eher so, dass man Glück haben muss, dass jemand, der sich damit auskennt, auch gerade online sein muss
<dschense> das werde ich wohl tun müssen. Ich danke dir aber auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr herzlich !
<dschense> im Notfall denke ich aber, dass ich vorerst auf das 3D Gimmik verzichten werde, auf der LTS sitzenbleibe (der Rest funktioniert ja, einschließlich Drucker) und auf das Release der 1604 LTS warte.
<dschense> ich bin lieber produktiv mit Drucker, als aufgehübscht mit 3D ;)
<waving_gradient> Hi, ich habe Mate nach dieser Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE/#Installation für Ubuntu 14.04 nachträglich installiert. Nun gefällt mir Mate nicht sonderlich gut, und die Installation hat mir meinen Loginmanager und meinen Bootscreen überschrieben. Kann ich Mate wieder deinstallieren und alle Änderungen rückgängig machen?
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> mit ppa? wenn ja ppa-purge nutzen. ansonsten so die pakete da deinstallieren. dann sudo apt-get autoremove.
<k1l_> und dann kannst du das lightdm greeter wieder auf das orginal ubuntu stellen
<waving_gradient> Ok, das heißt, ich installiere mir ppa-purge, deaktivere das Mate ppa und deinstalliere dann manuell die Mate-Pakete?
<k1l_> ja. ppa-purge entfernt halt suaber das ppa und die pakete davon
<waving_gradient> ok, danke k1l_. Ich schau mir das mal an.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, ich habe dasselbe Problem unter 15.10 mit den offiziellen Paketen
<Wishmaster2> Habe auch schon alles, was mit MATE im Zusammenhang steht entfernt, aber es hat mir auch den Loginscreen zerschossen
<Wishmaster2> was könnte ich noch ausprobieren?
<k1l_> was heisst zerschossen?
<k1l_> sei sicher, dass lightdm installiert ist
<Wishmaster2> Naja, eben in dem MATE-Design, nicht in Unity-design
<Wishmaster2> lightdm ist schon die neueste Version.
<Wishmaster2> lightdm wurde als manuell installiert festgelegt.
<k1l_> du musst den greeter wieder auf unity stellen
<Wishmaster2> Hm, und wie?
<k1l_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<k1l_> guck mal ob das schon reicht
<Wishmaster2> Hm, keine Ahnung, habs gemacht und es kam keine Ausgabe auf der Konsole
<Wishmaster2> Kann mich leider grad nicht abmelden
<k1l_> ansonsten guck mal welche config von lightdm bei deiner ubuntu version genutzt wird und was für ein greeter da drin steht
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM/
<Wishmaster2> Hm, unity-greeter is installiert..
<k1l_> guck in die config
<uniCATx> 2 Fragen: zunächst die Einfache. Brauche für Abspielen von VCDs das VCD protocol source. Weißt jemand was darüber? Welches Paket beinhaltet es?
<k1l_> uniCATx: schau in den codecs wiki artikel
<uniCATx> k1l_, alles nachinstalliert und trotzdem läuft es nicht, leider.
<jokrebel> Hab hier ein 12.04.5 in den Fingern. Wenn ich das Terminal öffnen bietet er mir do-releas-upgrade verfügbar auf 12.10 an. Ich würde aber gerne auf 14.04 LTS direkt upgraden. Geht das über do-release-upgrade gar nicht?
<k1l_> jokrebel: doch. den release prmopmt auf lts stellen
<k1l_> *prompt
<jokrebel> das ist in den Paketeinstellungen so drin. Und in der GUI-Aktuallisierungsverwaltung bekomm ich auch 14.04.3 LTS angeboten. Aber nicht im terminal.
<jokrebel> Steht auf "Langzeitunterstützung"
<k1l_> jokrebel: und wohin zeigt dein release prompt?
<jokrebel> Wo/wie find ich das?
<k1l_> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jokrebel> prompt=lts
<jokrebel> stand aber bis grad vorhin eventuell auf never. Soll ich nochmal rebooten?
<Wishmaster2> k1l_: Hm, /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf 
<Wishmaster2> [Seat:*]
<Wishmaster2> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Wishmaster2> Sieht gut aus, denke ich
<jokrebel> ach ich tus einfach. Kann ja nicht schaden
<ppq> jokrebel, musst du nicht, nochmal ausführen reicht eigentlich
<jokrebel> ppq: Es wurde aber immer noch 12.10 als verfügbar angezeigt :-/
<ppq> hmpf
<ppq> klingt nach bug
<ppq> sonst nimm halt den grafischen.
<Wishmaster2> k1l_: Habe noch eine  aus /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/99_ubuntu-mate.conf gelöscht
<Wishmaster2> Mal sehen
<jokrebel> würd das halt gern in tmux laufen lassen und es von der ferne aus überwachen
<jokrebel> hmhmhm - immer noch 12.10 als "Angebot" wenn ich es aber doch anfange, seh ich trusty-Quellen
<jokrebel> erst läuft alles mögliche mit ...precise durch. Danach vieles mit ...trusty im Pfad.
<jokrebel> na ich start das jetzt doch mal 
<jokrebel> BTW - warum hat eigentlich do-release-upgrade noch keine Fortschrittsanzeige?
<k1l_> its open source, so make it
<jokrebel> ;-þ
<waving_gradient> Hi, nach der deinstallation von mate unter 14.04 (mit dieser anleitung http://sourcedigit.com/12228-uninstall-remove-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts/) bootet ubuntu nicht mehr automatisch, sondern fällt auf initramfs zurück. wenn ich über das bios die festplatte direkt ansteuer und einen älteren kernel anwähle kann ich booten. wie bekomme ich den neueren kernel ans laufen, oder wie deinstallier ich den und verweise auf de
<waving_gradient> zusatzinfo: ich nutze luks
<jokrebel> waving_gradient: Wahrscheinlich war Dein erster Post zu lang und wurde deshalb nicht komplett übermittelt weil Dein Client das blöderweise nicht kann und separat postet. Deine erste Zeile endete abrupt mit ", oder wie deinstallier ich den und verweise auf de" 
<waving_gradient> "und verweise auf den älteren"
<jokrebel> *nicht separat postet, was länger als ein
<waving_gradient> also eigentlich ist mir egal, welchen kernel ich benutze, ich möchte nur wieder direkt booten können :D
<waving_gradient> danke für den hinweis, jokrebel 
<uniCATx> VLC kann die MRL 'vcd://' nicht öffnen. Wo befindet sich der Fehler Protokoll von VLC?
<jokrebel> waving_gradient: Vielleicht hast Du durch das deinstallieren auch den Displaymanager entfernt und müsstest den erst mal wieder neu konfigurieren.
<jokrebel> waving_gradient: Was ist denn jetzt Dein Desktop? Und welchen Displaymanager hast Du am Start?
<k1l_> waving_gradient: mach mal ein "df -h" und guck ob ne partition voll ist
<jokrebel> hm?
<waving_gradient> jokrebel der displaymanager funktioniert, sobald ich den richtigen kernel boote
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte von meinem kompletten Home Verzeichnis ein Backup machen welches ein cronjob jede Woche mal anstoßen soll. Wie mache ich das, so dass nur die geänderten und neuen Dateien jedesmal kopiert werden?
<jokrebel> k1l_: Wenn ich das richtig erfasst habe hat er Mate-Desktop entfernt
<waving_gradient> k1l_: da ist alles in ordnung, habe auch /boot/ vor kurzem noch aufgeräumt
<waving_gradient> als fehler wird etwas wie "alert /dev/mapper/vgubuntu-home does not exist" ausgegeben, wenn ich bei initramfs "exit" eintippe
<jokrebel> Lembert: Ich mach das mit deja-dup (absolut DAU-freundlich)
<Lembert> danke, und wie mach ich das auf der konsole?
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-20
<blitze> man
<David1977> guten Morgen...Ich habe hier einen IRC client compiliert. Wenn ich auf das Icon aus dem Menu (KDE) klicke, dann startet nicht die neuste Version des IRC Clients. Rufe ich das Programm aus /usr/bin/ direkt viaa Konsole auf, dann started die neueste Version. Ist es möglich das zu ändern und wenn ja, wie?
<sdx23> das KDE Menu bearbeiten - da wird vermtulich ein absoluter Pfad angegeben sein. Davon ab: Es ist nicht ratsam, eigene Dinge nach /usr/bin zu installieren, eher /usr/local/bin
<olli> David1977, warum änderst Du nicht einfach den beim Icon hinterlegten Link?
<David1977> sdx23: Ich habe einfach alles nach Anleitung von Github gemacht. 
<David1977> olli: wo ändere ich das? Ein "Rechtsklick" bringt mich da nicht weiter. Sorry, wenn das noobisch ist ;)
<olli> David1977, ich bin auh keine Leuchte, und habe schon lange kein KDE, abeer theoretisch sollte das so gehen: Rechtsklick auf das Menue -> Menü-Editor, dort dann schauen
<olli> David1977, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Men%C3%BCeditor/
<David1977> habs gefunden
<David1977> mal schauen, ob das jetzt funktioniert...bin gleich wieder da
<sdx23> David1977: dann ist diese Anleitung schlecht und sollte geaendert werden.
<olli> (wobei der Link wohl nichts weiter erklärt...)
<David1977> vielen Dank...das hat funktioniert
<olli> Wenn ich möchte, dass ORDNER_NEU alle Dateien in ORDNER_ALT überschreibt, sofern diese (von ORDNER_NEU) ein neueres Datum haben, nehme ich dafür dann "cp -au ORDNER_NEU ORDNER_ALT" oder "cp -afu ORDNER_NEU ORDNER_ALT"?
<olli> Ich kann die Option "f" nciht so ganz deuten, aber es klingt so, als würde ohne sie entweder nichts überschrieben, oder aber bei jeder Datei eine Abfrage kommen
<leszek> olli: ich würde rsync dafür nehmen
<olli> leszek, wo wäre der Vorteil?
<leszek> -f steht für force das würde ich nicht nehmen wollen
<olli> (kenne nur den Namen)
<leszek> olli: Vorteil denke ich könnte die Geschwindigkeit sein. Aber ganz ehrlich ich hab cp nie dafür eingesetzt deshalb weiß ich es nicht genau
<olli> ach so
<leszek> auf jedenfall ist rsync dafür eigentlich gemacht. Ordner abgleichen quasi und neuere Dateien sollen ältere überschreiben
<olli> Die Dauer wird so bei ca. ein bis zwei Stunden liegen, da geh ich mit dem Hund raus ;-)
<leszek> ich nutze es so zum synchron halten von ordnern auf verschiedenen rechnern z.B. (wenn ich mal nicht btsync oder owncloud oder sowas nutze)
<k1l_> rsync vergleicht neu und alt dateien mit parametern die man relativ gut einstllen kann
<k1l_> es ist quasi ein schlaues cp
<k1l_> olli: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync/
<olli> und neu hinzugekommene Dateien werden dann auch kopiert bzw synchronisiert?
<olli> Ich schau mir das mal an
<k1l_> ja, er kopiert alles und bei gleichen dateien kann er gucken ob er das neue oder alte behalten soll etc. meistens will man ja id elaten überschrieben
<olli> Wie deutet man den Wert hinter der Option "--bwlimit=30" bei sync? Ist das eine Prozentzahl, oder Datendurchsatz?
<olli> rsync meinte ich
<olli> Anders gefragt, wie kann ich einschätzen, welcher Wert dort stehen müsste, damit zeitgleich noch jemand anderes an dem Rechner _arbeiten_kann und nicht jeder Klick Minuten dauert?
<olli> Oder bezieht sich das nur auf den Datendurchsatz bei sync über das Netz?
<leszek> KBytes pro Sekunde sind das
<leszek> sprich 30 wären eben 30KBytes pro sekunde übertragen
<olli> Sollte man da irgendwas angeben, wenn die beiden Ordner auf dem gleichen Rechner sind (bzw. auf einer xternen usb-Platte) und gleichzeitig noch ein anderer User an dem Rechner was machen möchte?
<olli> Eigentlich doch nicht?!
<k1l_> nein.
<k1l_> rsync war anfangs eher für das kopieren übers netzwerk gedacht. daher der befehl. 
<k1l_> aber es kann bei lahmen usb platten natürlich schon das system belasten
<olli> ok, danke
<olli> Schaut "sudo rsync -auvP --stats ORDNER_NEU ORDNER_ALT" gut aus?
<k1l_> schau nur auf die trailing slashes. also ob oder ohne / am nede
<k1l_> *am ende
<olli> ja, die kommen noch
<olli> Ich "überschreibe" einfach den obersten Ordner
<k1l_> stats gibt ja am ende eine einfache zusammenfassung
<olli> "einen ausführlicheren Report"
<olli> (wie auch immer der aussieht)
<k1l_> "ausführlich"
<k1l_> nimm eher --progress rein, dann siehste wo er gerade am kopieren is
<olli> hab ich schon drin mit -P
<olli> -P beinhaltet --progress und --partial
<olli> Wofür bräuchte man "-c"?  ("... sorgt dafür, dass zum Vergleich der Dateien Checksummen gebildet werden und nicht nur die Größe und der Timestamp verglichen werden. Diese Methode kann etwas länger dauern..."
<k1l_> eine checksumme beinhaltet auch den inhalt. wenn du 2 dateien gleicher größe und gleichem zeitstempel hast dann denk rsync die wären gleich. der zeitstempel könnte aber falsch sein.
<k1l_> checksum dauert aber länger
<olli> Aber woher will das Ding wirklich wissen, welche der beiden Dateien dann neuer ist? Es könnte ja sein, dass in dem Dokument bewusst was herausgenommen wurde
<k1l_> ok einfacher: rsync guckt sich nur die größe und den timestamp vom filesystem an, als standard. und vergleicht diese. 
<olli> Ja, genau. Und -c betrachtet noch zusätzliche die Dateigröße. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das nur gut wäre bei _immer_ gleichbleibenden oder wachsenden Dateien, aber schlecht wäre bei Dateien, die auch mal kleiner werden.
<olli> Oder anders gesagt: ich lasse -c lieber weg :-)
<k1l_> nein, -c würde auch noch den hash nehmen um zu gucken ob die dateien doch evtl unterschiedlich sind.
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich habe hier ein Lubuntu 15.10 und das komische Problem, dass mit ein "apt-get update" am Ende sagt, dass ich ein "dpkg --configure -a" ausführen soll, obwohl es vorher nie abgestürzt ist. Und wenn ich es ausführe, passiert auch nichts sichtbares, trotzdem scheint es zu helfen.
<olli> k1l_, jetzt hast Du mich eindeutig überfordert :-)  Ich muss erst mal nachlesen, was ein "hash" ist...
<olli> Mh, Hash bzw Hashwert ist einfach nur die Prüfsumme, so verstehe ich Wikipedia. 
<olli> danke erstmal, ich leg dann mal los (falls was schief geht, ich arbeite das mit Kopien der Originale ab)
<kltrg> Die GTK-Gui zum Verwalten von mehreren Monitoren ist bei mir verschwunden. Das Control Center ist noch da, aber dieser Eintrag fehlt. Wie heißt das entsprechende Paket, damit ichs installieren kann?
<k1l_> irgendwas mit randr? arandr oder xrandr? ich würde aber erstmal neustarten und gucken obs dann immernoch weg ist.
<kltrg> k1l_, Ja, es ist dauerhaft weg.
<flexus> hi
<flexus> beim purgen von alten, unbenutzten kernels bekomme ich eine nicht lösbare dependency, könnt ihr helfen ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/14582998/
<flexus> korrekt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14582998/
<k1l_> warum machst du das mit dpkg?
<flexus> kA, gibts eine bessere lösung?
<k1l_> reicht nicht ein "sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<kltrg> k1l_, xrandr gibts nicht in meinen Quellen und arandr ist es nicht
<flexus> autoremove löscht keine dinge in /boot
<k1l_> flexus: welches ubuntu?
<flexus> wily
<k1l_> dann sollte autoremove funktionieren
<flexus> funktioniert komischerweise nicht
<k1l_> es sei denn /boot ist schon voll und das paketsystem hängt
<flexus> genau, /boot ist immer voll
<k1l_> dann lösch da mal händisch alte kernel
<k1l_> hast du denn mal händisch was an der libc gemacht? oder nen ppa installiert dafür?
<flexus> nein, ausser den updates,
<flexus> ich muss beim updaten immer manuelle "teil upgrades" machen weil /boot so klein ist. während der aktion ist scheinbar ein  dependency problem passiert
<k1l_> wie klein ist denn /boot ? o_O
<flexus> zu klein, 236mb
<k1l_> sollte aber für 3 kernel passen
<flexus> hmja kann sein
<k1l_> und seit 15.04 sllte auch autoremove funktionieren
<flexus> aber bei den meisten updates muss ich kernel-header, extras etc seperat intsallen
<k1l_> wenn du genug polatz hast für alle updates versuch mal das paket per apt-get install zu installieren
 * k1l_ muss jetzt los
<flexus> das kapute paket ist angeblich installiert, reinstalliert mauzt er auch
<flexus> k thx k1l_ 
<woot2k> hello
<miriam> hallo, apt ist gesperrt wegen unerfüllter abhängigkeit (linux-generic)
<miriam> aber apt-get -f install kann nichts fixen weil kein platz mehr da ist
<miriam> ich hab dutzende alte kernel angesammelt die weg können
<miriam> wie löse ich das problem
<miriam> clean und autoclean haben nicht geholfen
<miriam> df -h sagt es sind noch 3,4gb platz
<miriam>  mag mir irgendjemand helfen?
<k1l> pack mal bitte ein "df -h" in einen pastebin service (paste.ubuntu.com)
<miriam> k1l: kann ich gerade nicht
<miriam> root hat noch 3,4gb
<miriam> moment
<miriam> kann doch nicht sein dass der kernel soviel platz braucht
<miriam> ok als auf root sind noch 3,4gb, aber apt-get -f install sagt dass zu wenig speicherplatz da ist
<k1l> kommt halt drauf an was er da noch installieren muss
<miriam> den aktuellen kernel neu
<miriam> also image und headers
<miriam> das ist alles
<miriam> autoclean und clean habe ich schon gemacht
<k1l> autoremove gemacht?
<k1l> also kernel header packages deinstalliert?
<miriam> aber 3,4gb sollten doch mehr als genug sein
<miriam> apt-get ist ja gesperrt wegen unerfüllter abhängigkeiten
<miriam> dann mit dpkg removen?
<k1l> pack doch mal alles in einen pastebin
<miriam> geht nicht :D
<k1l> warum?
<miriam> http://imgur.com/oCwmcu3
<k1l> die header sind eben das problem
<k1l> kannst du da irgendwie platz schaffen?
<miriam> ja mit dpkg kann ich scheinbar noch sachen deinstallieren
<miriam> aber dpkg -l | grep linux-image ⁠⁠⁠⁠listet garnicht alle images
<miriam> verbrauchen die header viel platz?
<k1l> ja
<miriam> ok dann mach ich sudo dpkg -l | grep linux- ⁠⁠⁠ ⁠
<miriam> und lösche alle alten header
<miriam> was verbraucht mehr image oder header
<k1l> header
<k1l> aber wenn du eh am rumknapsen bist solltest du dir was überlegen
<miriam> ne es sind tausende kernel installiert :D
<bekks> Moment :)
<bekks> Ui, SO wenig Platz :)
<bekks> Schaff erstmal temporär Platz mit sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoclean;
<bekks> Danach solltest du die alten Header deinstallieren können und dann die alten Kernel.
<bekks> Anschliessend kannst du dann das Paket "bikeshed" installieren, das bringt das Programm purge-old-kernels mit. Wenn man das alle NAse mal laufen lässt, deinstalliert es von alleine diese ganzen Altlasten.
<uniCATx> Xubuntu 14.04 LTS Laptop schaltet sich beim hochfahren - aber nur im Netzteil-Betrieb! - ab. Sehr nervig. Bei Batterie-Betrieb läuft alles glatt. Was kann die Ursache sein?
<uniCATx> Abschaltung in der früheren Phase des Boot Vorgangs.
<uniCATx> Teilweise vor BIOS-Erkennung.
<k1l> ##hardware fragen. vor bios erkennung ist eindeutig nicht ubuntu spezifisch
<uniCATx> k1l, wir haben uns darüber schon unterhalten. Kann das tatsächlich, wie Du schon vermutest hast, kaputte Netzteil sein?
<uniCATx> die auschaltzeiten sind unterschiedlich. Vor BIOS, Während der BIOS-Phase, und sogar auch nach dem Anmelde Vorgang.
<bekks> Es ist jedenfalls nichts, was etwas mit Ubuntu zu tun hat.
<uniCATx> vielleicht kann mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich das Problem eingrenzen kann? bevor ich in das neue Netzteil Geld investiere..
<bekks> Was gibt es da noch einzugrenzen? Mit Netzteil: Problem. Ohne Netzteil: kein Problem.
<bekks> Was also könnte das Problem verursachen? Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, frag in ##hardware, wie Dir bereits gesagt wurde.
<uniCATx> bekks, recht hast du auf jeden fall
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-21
<olli_> hi. vmplayer sagt mir nach Installation bzw. beim Versuch, zu starten "st be compiled and loaded into the running kernel Kernel headers 3.19.0-3-generic"
<olli_> öhm, so ähnlich. Nochmal: "vmware player Before you can run vmware player, several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel Kernel headers"
<deem> olli_: wie hast du den vmware player denn installiert?
<olli_> _Eigentlich_ sind die kernel_headers (nach meinem vorsichtigen Verständnis und lt. ubuntu Software Center) installiert. Der vmplayer ist eine ältere Version, da ich eine 32bit Ubuntu 14.04 habe
<olli_> deem, download, sudo ./VMware-Player-2.5.5-328052.i386.bundle
<deem> sidn die kernel header auch für die aktuell laufende kernel version installiert?
<olli_> deem, von öglicher Unwissenheit mal abgesehen denke ich, ja
<olli_>  cat /proc/version
<olli_> Linux version 3.19.0-33-generic (buildd@lgw01-40) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1)
<deem> olli_: dann versuch mal das hier "sudo vmware-modconfig --console --install-all"
<olli_> deem, was macht das?
<deem> es "sollte" die kernel module installieren
<olli_> Konfiguration?
<olli_> ah ok
<olli_> sudo vmware-modconfig --console --install-all
<olli_> --> gcc and kernel headers must be installed
<olli_> öhm. Was sehe ich falsch?
<deem> ist gcc installiert?
<deem> und schau mal in /usr/src/ nach, ob da ein verzeichnis mit der version deines kernel liegt
<olli_> deem, lt. Software Center ja
<olli_> deem, ja. Verzeichnis vorhanden. Unter anderem linux-headers-3.19.0-33 und linux-headers-3.19.0-33-generic
<deem> wenn du den vmware player startest ist da ja ein fenster, das die eingabe des pfads für die kernel header verlangt, richtig?
<deem> falls ja, kannst du da einfach "/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include" eintippen. das sollte dann passen, andernfalls hilft dir das hier vielleicht weiter http://askubuntu.com/questions/40979/what-is-the-path-to-the-kernel-headers-so-i-can-install-vmware
<olli_> deem, ja, genau. Hab dort zu /usr/src/linux-headers-3.19.0-33-generic geführt, aber das kommt mir nicht so ganz korrekt vor
<penni> Hallo zusammen. Mir wird beim updaten in Ubuntu 14.04 angezeigt, dass meine /boot Partition fast voll ist. Wie kann das sein!? 
<Fuchs> penni: alte Kernel, ziemlich sicher
<Fuchs> schau halt mit `du` mal nach 
<olli_> nebenbei bemerkt sehe ich, wenn ich vmplayer in der Konsole aufrufe, u.a. die Meldungen "Module vmmon not found. ... modinfo: ERROR: Module vmnet not found. ... modinfo: ERROR: Module vmblock not found. .... modinfo: ERROR: Module vmci not found"
<penni> Fuchs: Wie lösche ich diese denn?
<Fuchs> penni: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Alte_Kernel_entfernen/#Kein-Speicherplatz-mehr-frei
<penni> Fuchs: Danke.
<Fuchs> keine Ürsache
<penni> Fuchs: Bei dem Schritt "Anschließend sollte noch kontrolliert werden, ob ggf. fehlerhafte oder unvollständig installierte Pakete vorhanden sind" bekomme ich Pakete ausgegeben, die irgendwie nicht alle nachinstalliert wurden
<Fuchs> penni: pack das in einen pastebin dienst, bitte
<penni> http://pastebin.com/rv8Vuyep
<deem> olli_: das sollte, wenn du die module mit dem installier installierst verschwinden
<k1l> penni: danach steht ja im wiki was man am besten macht
<penni> k1l: Habe ich gemacht, verschwinden aber nicht
<Fuchs> penni: das ist ziemlich sicher okay so, 
<k1l> penni: lass mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Fuchs> penni: gib mal noch ein   df -h   bitte 
<k1l> +laufen
<penni> k1l: /done, immer noch da
<penni> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/dxzeEnnM
<Fuchs> /dev/sdb1       472M    103M  345M   23% /boot   das reicht
<k1l> penni: ist "linux-generic" installiert?
<Fuchs> sonst laeuft da etwas komisch
<penni> k1l: Wie prüfe ich das?
<k1l> sudo apt install linux-generic
<penni> k1l: War es scheinbar nicht, wird gerade installiert
<k1l> oh damn. das ist ja ein ubuntu 14.04 mit hwe.
<penni> hwe?
<k1l> was gitb "uname -a" aus?
<penni> 3.19.0-43-generic #49~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 31 15:44:49 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> du nutzt den 15.04 backports kernel. der wird für 14.04.3 automatisch installiert.
<penni> Ok. Was heißt das jetzt für mich?
<k1l> daher war linux-generic nicht installiert. das bringt den 3.13 kernel wieder. als das paket kannst du wieder entfernen: "sudo apt-get purge linux-generic"
<penni> Ok, danke
<k1l> wenn der command gelaufen ist machste sicherheitshalber ein "sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-vivid" um sicherzugehen, dass du immer den neusten 3.19er kernel hast und die passenden header files
<ich_> Hallo an alle
<ich_> Ich brauche Hilfe
<ich_> Der Datenträger onnte nicht eingehängt werden.
<ich_> NTFS
<k1l> ich_: ok: welches ubuntu genau? welche fehlermeldung genau? pack die am besten in paste.ubuntu.com und zeig den link hier
<ich_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591056/
<ich_> bin bin neuling
<k1l> kannst du mal ein "sudo parted -l" zeigen?
<ich_> ubuntu studio letzte vesion
<k1l> warte: hast du da alles in " " geschrieben im command?
<ich_> nein
<ich_> past moment
<ich_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591080/
<k1l> es gibt kein sdd2. das ist sdd1
<k1l> warum nimmst du aber nicht einfach die automount funktion vom dateibrowser?
<ich_> Also auf dem desktop werden alle festplatten/ partitionen angezeigt , aber ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen . immer Fehler
<k1l> welcher fehler?
<k1l> es gibt einen bekannten fehler. der hängt damit zusammen, dass windows seit windows7 das ntfs nicht mehr sauber aushängt damit es so schneller booten kann beim nächsten mal. das muss man in windows abstellen wenn man die auf windows und ubuntu nutzen will
<ich_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591107/
<ich_> ich benutze windows paralel win 10
<k1l> nohcmal: /dev/sdd2 gibt es nicht. die platte sdd hat nur 1 partition
<k1l> guck dir den "fdisk -l" output an, den du eben verlinkt hast
<ich_> ich habe 3 partitionen davon 
<ich_> im windows ist alles da
<k1l> ich_: stop
<k1l> ich_: schau dir mal diesen output an: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591080/   der listet dir alle erkannten festplatten und partitionen auf
<k1l> du willst jetzt "/dev/sdd2" mounten. das würde bedeuten die 2. partition (deswegen die 2) auf der 4. platte (a-b-c-d). aber dort gibt es keine 2 partitionen. es gibt nur eine. also ist es einfach falsch /dev/sdd2 mounten zu wollen. da kannste auch einfach heisse luft hinschreiben.  nimm doch /dev/sdd1, die partition gibt es immerhin
<ich_> im Moment hab ich 3 Festplatten drin und ich kann nur auf die greifen auf die Ubuntu installiert ist
<k1l> ich_: hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?
<ich_> moment
<k1l> das es kein sdd2 gibt hab ich schon oben bereits gesagt. wenn du eh nicht liest was man dir schreibt dann kann man sich die mühe ja sparen dir zu antworten
<deem> das ist ein echt seltsames partitionierungsschema
<ich_> ah egal aber danke trotsdem
<ich_> ich dachte dass es so einfach ist wie am Win 
<k1l> ich_: ist es auch
<k1l> und ich habe dir jetzt einmal kurz und einmal lang erklärt wo dein fehler ist. 
<k1l> und das hauptproblem (was du bisher nichtmal beschreiben/zeigen konntest) liegt daran, dass windows scheiße baut.
<k1l> also kannste dir das ruhig sparen so zu tun als wenn linux schwierig ist, wenn alleine lesen windows user schon überfordert
<ich_> moment
<ich_> eine Idee , Teamviewer ?
<ich_> oder ähnliches
<k1l> wie wäre es mit nachdenken=
<k1l> ?
<k1l> ich habe dir jetzt 3 mal gesagt, das in deinem kommando das /dev/sdd2 falsch ist und du es gegen /dev/sdd1 tauschen sollst. 
<k1l> ist es um die windows user wirklich so schlecht gestellt, dass sie nichtmal so einfache lösungen umsetzen können?
<ich_> hab ich gemacht
<ich_> sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,umask=0022 /dev/sdd1 /media/Musik 
<k1l> und?
<dschense> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?! Du möchtest /dev/sda1 und /dev/sdd1 einbinden, da das deine zwei NTFS Partitionen sind ?
<k1l> dschense: nein
<dschense> k1l, dann komme ich wirklich nicht ganz mit, was ich_ genau möchte.
<k1l> er möchte eine partition auf der 1TB platte mounten. bisher stand ihm aber im weg die einfache aufgabe umzusetzen seinen falschen befehl and den richtigen anzupassen
<ich_> ok ich starte neu
<k1l> warum denn neustarten?
<k1l> oh we
<dschense> okay, dann jetzt klar. ich war durch die sda1 etwas verwirrt.
<dschense> ich_ Neustart PC, oder Neustart Schilderung des Problems ?
<k1l> er ist schon weg
<dschense> köstlich..er geht ganz nach dem Prinzip unter Windows vor: Es funktioniert nicht.. NEUSTART!
<k1l> ich: neustarten ist dämlich
<dschense> nimms ihm nicht krumm
<Guest76845> :-)
<Guest76845> libe leute
<k1l> beim neustart werden alle mounts wieder ausgehangen uns sind dann natürlich nicht mehr da
<Guest76845> ja 
<Guest76845> moment
<dschense> geh doch einfach so vor, wie k1l es dir bereits geschrieben hat. Dir kann nur geholfen werden, wenn du auch das beachtest, was man dir sagt.
<dschense> dann ist die Sache auch nur halb so schwer
<k1l> nee, auf windows fummelt man doch auch wild rum und liest nichts und neustartet einfach immer.  m(
<Guest76845> kil, warte 
<Guest76845> sei nicht so
<dschense> Guest76845: auf was denn? Sag uns doch was du machst
<k1l> Guest76845: ich habe dir klare anweisungen und erklärungen gegeben und warte die ganze zeit auf feedback von dir.
<Guest76845> Es ist so kompliziert.
<k1l> nein
<k1l> es ist nicht kompliziert aus einer 2 eine 1 zu machen.
<k1l> aber ich geh jetzt abendessen. 
<Guest76845> ok
<Guest76845> cu.
<dschense> Okay, ich versuche es noch einmal mit dir.
<Guest76845> Meine alle Festplatten und Partitionen werden auf Desktop angezeigt
<dschense> dann mach doch mal:
<dschense> sudo parted -l
<dschense> gib mir den auswurf
<dschense> und danach
<dschense> df -h 
<Guest76845> Neuling 
<Guest76845> ich bin 
<dschense> ja, das haben wir ja mittlerweile verstanden. dann mach doch einfach was man dir sagt =)
<Guest76845> ok
<Guest76845> sudo parted -l
<Guest76845> gemacht
<Guest76845> moment
<Guest76845> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591422/
<dschense> okay
<dschense> und jetzt df -h
<Guest76845> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591429/
<Guest76845> ich benutze ab und zu  ubuntu
<Guest76845> aber so was hab ich noch nicht gehabt
<Guest76845> nach neu install
<dschense> okay, dann gebe jetzt ein: sudo mkdir /media/musik
<Guest76845> ok
<dschense> und danach:
<dschense> sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/musik
<dschense> macht er das, oder bekommst du einen Fehler ?
<Guest76845> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14591460/
<Guest76845> ich habe schon Ganze familie von ubuntu ausprobiert
<Guest76845> Puppy
<dschense> und du bist dir sicher, dass genau diese Platte unter Windows funktioniert ?
<Guest76845> ja
<Guest76845> alle
<Guest76845> ich gukke
<dschense> das problem liegt wohl wirklich, wie schon von k1l beschrieben, dass die Platte unter Windows nicht richtig ausgehängt wurde. so könnte ich mir zumindest erklären, dass er dir die Meldung der defekten Partition liefert.
<Guest76845> ATA SanDisk SDSSDHP1 geht auch nicht unter Ubuntu
<Guest76845> Na dann
<dschense> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ntfs-festplatten-partitionen-lassen-sich-nicht/
<dschense> das wäre das Problem mit fastboot sowohl im Bios, als auch im eigentlichen Windows System.
<dschense> soll heißen, dass Windows nicht wirklich "herunterfährt" bzw. die Platten halt nicht richtig aushängt, um einfach bei einem Neustart schneller booten zu können.
<dschense> schau auf jeden Fall mal, dass fastboot im Bios und in deinem Windows System deaktiviert sind.
<Guest76845> ok
<Guest76845>  gleich
<Guest76845> danke 
<dschense> was für ein Windows hast du denn ?
<dschense> http://de.ccm.net/faq/4124-windows-8-1-schnellstart-deaktivieren
<Guest76845> 10
<dschense> http://www.deskmodder.de/wiki/index.php/Schnellstart_Hybridmodus_aktivieren_deaktivieren_oder_verkleinern_Windows_10
<dschense> ich denke dass es funktionieren sollte, sobald du das deaktiviert hast. probiere es einfach mal aus.
<Guest76845> ich bin nicht enteuscht von linux oder so
<dschense> hat ja auch keiner gesagt
<Guest76845> .-9
<Guest76845> :-)
<Guest76845> ich finde linux gute alternative  Zu win
<Guest76845> ok danke, ich machs gleich.
<ich> super danke
<ich>  es funkzt
<Guest75951> es funktioniert
<dschense> dann sind wir doch froh! viel Spaß damit.
<dschense> kennt zufällig einer das Problem, dass Chrome über das google cast plugin und dem experimentellen screen unter ubuntu nur Bild und nicht ton streamt ?
<k1l_> experimentellen screen?
<k1l_> bei mir klappt das streamen zum chromecast aus dem chrome heraus
<dschense> wenn ich Tabs streame dann bei mir auch.
<dschense> aber über den kleinen Pfeil kann man auch nur einzelne Fenster oder den gesamten Desktop streamen. Und da streamt er bei mir nur das Bild, aber ohne Ton.
<dschense> zb. das VLC fenster.
<k1l_> ah ok, das hab ich noch nicht getestet
<dschense> magst du es vielleicht testen und mir sagen, ob es bei dir geht? dann liegt es definitiv an mir, und nicht am Plugin ;)
<k1l_> kann ich gerade nicht
<dschense> okay, schade.. dann ein ander Mal
<jokrebel> Hab grad ein Brett vorm Hirn. Wie bekomm ich "rfkill hardblocked: yes" bei nem 14.04 in den Griff. Sowohl Hardware-Schalter als auch zsätzlich Fn-WifiSymbol wurden in vielen Versuchen benutzt. Ändert leider nichts
<jokrebel> geht um ne Intel 2200BG
<jokrebel> Calexico2
<ppq> jokrebel, da las ich letztens was zu. es gibt anscheinend einen pin am miniPCIe slot, den man mit einem kleinen stückchen papier o.ä. abdecken kann, damit die wlan-karte gar nicht erst geblockt werden kann
<ppq> weiß nicht mehr welcher das war, aber sollte sich recherchieren lassen
<Moonchild> Hallo
<Wishmaster2> hallo
<ppq> hallo
<jokrebel> oh man - gibt es in 14.04 das Meta-Paket Lubuntu-desktop nicht mehr?
<ppq> doch
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-desktop
<ppq> case sensitive.
<Moonchild> Bei jedem ubuntu das ich auf festplatte installiert habe abe ich dann beim reboot probleme
<Moonchild> Immer erkennt er das filesystem nicht
<k1l_> jokrebel: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Moonchild> Wie
<k1l_> jokrebel: oder war da vorher ein windows drauf(oder dualboot) und dort wurde das wlan abgestellt?
<Moonchild> Nach sem reboot,kann ich keine sido befehle abgeben
<Moonchild> Nach der eingabe von l kommt yaboot 1.3.16
<Moonchild> Und dann das das filesystem nicht erkannt wird
<Moonchild> Ich habe einen powermac quad
<Moonchild> Auf der platte war vorher debian weezy drauf
<Moonchild> Und wenn ich die platte formatiere kommt immer wine kleine partition mit 32 kb apple bootstrap
<Moonchild> Die kann ich nirgends los werden
<Moonchild> Nicht in macos
<jokrebel> k1l_: unblock all wird zwar ohne Fehlermeldung angenommen aber ein list bringt immer noch Harwareblocked Yes ;-)
<k1l_> dann versuch mal den hardware schalter zu verändern
<Moonchild> Welchen hardware schalter
<jokrebel> k1l_: Was da vorher war kann ich nicht sagen und auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Da war keine Festplatte drin und im BIOS hab ich auch nichts diesbez+glich gefunden
<k1l_> Moonchild: man beginnt die zeile mit dem nick an den sie gerichtet ist. ich sprach hier mit jokrebel 
<Moonchild> Aso
<jokrebel> k1l_: Hardwareschalten wurde bereits mehrfach umgeschalten und dann auch neu gebootet.
<Moonchild> Ich habe alle angesprochen
<k1l_> jokrebel: windows treiber können die geräte teilweise in einen status setzen aus dme der linux treiber nicht mehr rauskommt. hatte das beim alten dell vostro auch. 
<nagetier> Moonchild, partitioniere die Platte mal neu.. eigenes Risiko, die kann auch für OSX nicht mehr ansprechbar sein
<Moonchild> Alles schon gemacht
<nagetier> Moonchild, ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht warum sich dann Debian verwenden lässt
<Moonchild> Selbt wenn ich von einer ubuntu live cd starte und dort ein festplattentool benutze kommt immer eine apple bootstrap partition
<nagetier> aber ok, das mag alles Mac-foo sein
<Moonchild> Lol
<jokrebel> k1l_: OO! Ich hab da keine Möglichkeit nochmals Windows zu booten. Mas kann man da tun?
<Moonchild> Nagetier: ich habe weezy wieder,installieren versucht nachdem ich es gelöscht habe.
<Moonchild> Jetzt gehts auch nicht mehr
<Moonchild> Diese apple bootstrap partition die automatisch nach der formatierung wieder erschein ist mir rätzelhaft
<k1l_> jokrebel: guck mal nach was der ppq geschrieben hat. den einen pin abdecken 
<Moonchild> Vor allem weil ich das gleiche promblem mit ubuntu habe
<jokrebel> k1l_: ppq: Ok. Würd ich gern versuchen aber nähere Ausführungen diesbezüglich wären da sehr hilfreich...
<ppq> On MiniPCI express(!) slots, pin 20 is used as the first “disable radio” signal, as implemented by common WiFi cards. Isolating pin 20 in the slot from the card will leave the signal dangling, which means “disable radio” is inactive: i.e. “radio on”. If necessary, the pin on the card can be taped over with film or painted over with nail polish to block electrical connection. Pin #20 is located on the underside of the miniPCI Exp
<ppq> ress board, second pin from the notch, on the side with more pins.
<ppq> quelle ist nicht ganz aus dem gleiche kontext, aber related: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_unauthorized_MiniPCI_network_card#Use_another_MiniPCI_.28express.29_slot
<ppq> http://pinoutsguide.com/images/pinout_minipcie.png
<ppq> 20 ist auf der unteren seite, anscheinend
<ppq> oder was auch immer man als unten und oben bezeichnet
<ppq> nagellack ist aber ne coole lösung eigentlich. lässt sich ja auch leicht wieder entfernen mit nem tröpfchen aceton
<jokrebel> ppq: Sollte das für mich sein... ich glaub das schnall ich heut nicht mehr. Hab nen wirklich anstrengende Woche hinter mir... Puh
<ppq> jokrebel, ja nur für dich :)
<ppq> jokrebel, guck dir das bild an, da ist die pin-nummerierung. dann einfach pin 20 überpinseln mit nagellack
<ppq> und gut trocknen lassen
<jokrebel> oioioi - da mittendrin nen einzelenen PIN isolieren? Ohje. Und IIRC ist bei meinem Modul die Kerbe auf der Platine aber wesentlich weiter am Rand? So maxilmal 2-4 Pins auf der kurzen Seite .... !! ppq
<ppq> jokrebel, hm, sicher? wenn es 5 oder 6 sind, ist es m.2 (M- bzw. B-key)
<ppq> jokrebel, es könnte natürlich sein, dass ein paar der pins bei deinem wlan modul gar nicht genutzt werden
<ppq> wenn du mir dein notebook modell sagst, schau ich kurz nach ob das miniPCIe ist
<jokrebel> ppq: Hab da leider keinen Nerv mehr heut. Aber Danke für Deine Hilfsversuche
<ppq> wenn dein notebook von vor 2013 ist, ist es ziemlich sicher miniPCIe.
<jokrebel> ppq: Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung. Aber ich pack das heut nicht mehr, Komm dann die Tage nochmal auf Dich zu ggf.
<ppq> aye
<rentier_> Huhu! Wie lese ich auf dem Xubuntu-PC Kindle Ebooks?
<k1l_> was sieht denn amazon dafür vor?
<rentier_> k1l_, keine Ahnung.
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-22
<SEGELBERT> Hi Guys
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hab seit einiger Zeit ein seltsames Phänomen. Ich habe vor längerem Diodon und CopyQ installiert (gleichzeitig), um Clipboard-Manager zu testen. Das ging auch anfangs. Jetzt aber ist es schon seit einiger Zeit so, dass beide anscheinend die Clipboard-Einträge nicht mehr registrieren. Ich habe nichts an den Einstellungen geändert. Weiß jemand, was das Problem sein könnte?
<sdx32> Mrokii: starte die Dinge aus einem Terminal, achte auf Fehlermeldungen. Sieh auch nach, ob sie einen Debug Modus haben, ggf. hilft --help um das rauszufinden, sonst Google.
<Mrokii> sdx32: Ich schu mal ob mir das was hilft. Danke erstmal.
<exoplanet> Wie kann man in LO Impress etwas als Monospace formattieren?
<sdx32> exoplanet: Monospacefont verwenden?
<exoplanet> Danke sdx32. Gibts dafür auch einen Knopf für die Toolbar?
<sdx32> vermutlich nicht. Du kannst das als Style/Textformat vordefinieren, aber ob das hilft?
<Moonchild> Hallo
<Moonchild> Ich nehme an, das ubuntu es bei mir nicht schafft die festplatte richtig zu partitionieren
<Moonchild> Die 1. partition ist eine apple mac bootstrap partition mit 32 kb
<Moonchild> Die 2. partition ist ein 1 mb partition
<Moonchild> Die 3. ist die gröste mit dem rest der platte
<Moonchild> Im ext4 format
<Moonchild> Und die swap partition ist 11 gb gros
<Moonchild> Aber keine newworld partition ist dabei
<Moonchild> Immer wenn ich ubuntu installiere wird das filesystem nicht erkannt
<Moonchild> Beim reeboot
<Moonchild> Nach der kompletten installation
<Moonchild> Mac os kann die festplatte von ext4 nicht lesen
<Moonchild> Ich kann nicht nachschauen was fehlen würde
<Moonchild> Geschweige denn irgendeine yaboot config auslsen
<Moonchild> Wisst ihr nicht was darüber
<LetoThe2nd> kurzes googlen enthüllt die fehlenden details: es handelt soch wohl noch um nen ppc-mac
<LetoThe2nd> damit fallen etwa 99,9% der anwesenden leute raus. und nein tut mir leid, ich weiss nicht drüber.
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Ein ppc mac
<Moonchild> Ja
<Moonchild> Selbst auf ubuntu powerpc antworten niemand
<Moonchild> 30 leute aber immer online
<LetoThe2nd> tut mir leid zu hören, aber ich bin ausserstande das zu ändern
<user12> Ahoi! Nutzt denn niemand mehr das Avant-Window-Navigator-Dock? Ich habe gerade Ubuntu neuinstalliert und finde keine Möglichkeit, dieses zu installieren?
<leszek> user12: hast du dir diesen Artikel angeschaut ? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avant_Window_Navigator/
<leszek> AWN ist in 12.04 enthalten gewesen. Danach nicht mehr. Da gibts ein 12.10er PPA. Ich vermute nicht, dass diese Version mit aktuellen Ubuntu Versionen funktioniert 
<user12> ja, ich habe auch das alternative ppa versucht, aber auch das hilft leider nicht weiter
<k1l> AWN hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört.
<leszek> liegt wohl daran, dass das Projekt eingestellt ist
<user12> gibt es denn einen würdigen Nachfolger? habe mir schon Docky und DockbarX angeguckt, aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich nicht
<k1l> jo, letztes release ende 2013
<k1l> user12: für welchen desktop denn?
<user12> gnome
<k1l> shell?
<user12> ja(?)
<k1l> das hat doch links nen eigenen dock
<leszek> ja die gnome shell extension würde ich da empfehlen. Ansonsten wenn docky dir nicht zusagt kenne ich auch nichts anderes mehr
<leszek> also man braucht ne extension für gnome shell um das dock immer anzuzeigen bzw. unten anzuordnen
<k1l> user12: oder meinst du den gnome classic oder wie dieser gnome eigene gnome2 verschnitt heisst? sonst schau dir eher mal mate an.
<user12> mhh dann guck ich mir die nochmal an...awn war schon perfekt ;)
<user12> ne, ich nutze gnome3, welches im normalen Modus keine Taskleiste hat
<LinuxFan> habe ubuntu mit 2 netzwerkkarten drin und möchte eth0  internet eingang und eth1 ausgang machen 
<koegs> was so überhaupt keinen sinn macht
<koegs> ausser du definierst genauer was du damit meinst
<LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe/
<LetoThe2nd> dat wärs wohl jewesen
<LinuxFan> habe ubuntu mit 2 netzwerkkarten und möchte eth0  internet eingang und eth1 internet ausgang konfigurieren
<k1l> <koegs> was so überhaupt keinen sinn macht <koegs> ausser du definierst genauer was du damit meinst
<k1l> <LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe/
<k1l> wir warten alle gespannt
<LinuxFan> <kill><koegs> was so überhaupt keinen sinn macht <koegs> ausser du definierst genauer was du damit meinst
<barney> guten tag
<barney> habe ein aptDeamon<->ssd problem :(
<barney> "nicht genügend memoryspace"
<barney> trimed, alignment etc. ala ubuntuusers.de/wiki/ssd durchgezogen
<barney> dennoch errormeldung , verzweifel
<barney> sys ist frisch installiert (14.04.1-studio)
<dadrc> barney: Exakte Fehlermeldung und Zeitpunkt des Auftretens, bitte
<barney> gerne mom
<barney> starte aktualiesierungsverwaltung (server für Deutschland)
<barney> neue kernel werden zum download bereitgestellt insgesamt 123,8 MB
<barney> so, nun möchte ich installieren
<barney> dann kommt die fehlermeldung:
<barney> Die Systemaktualisierung benötigt 178 M an freiem Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte »/boot«. Bitte stellen Sie mindestens 3.031 k an zusätzlichem Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte »/boot« zur Verfügung. Leeren Sie beispielsweise den Müll und löschen Sie temporäre Pakete aus früheren Installationen mit dem Befehl »sudo apt-get clean«.
<David1977> was sagt df -h
<barney> mom
<barney> Dateisystem                         Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf
<barney> udev                                 1,6G    4,0K  1,6G    1% /dev
<barney> tmpfs                                326M    1,5M  324M    1% /run
<barney> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root  217G    7,7G  198G    4% /
<barney> none                                 4,0K       0  4,0K    0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<barney> none                                 5,0M       0  5,0M    0% /run/lock
<barney> none                                 1,6G     46M  1,6G    3% /run/shm
<barney> none                                 100M     32K  100M    1% /run/user
<barney> /dev/sda1                            236M     56M  168M   26% /boot
<barney> /home/barney/.Private
<barney> sry, für formatierung bin noob hier
<David1977> normalerweise pastet man sowas auf pastebin.com
<David1977> installier mal pastebinit
<David1977> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<barney> ok, danke David1977 wird gemacht
<David1977> dann kannnst du die ausgabe jedes Befehls dorthin pasten: df -h | pastebinit
<David1977> und dann die URL hier posten
<David1977> so wie es aber aussieht, ist nicht genügend platz auf der boot partition
<David1977> 168M verfügbar und 178 werden wohl benötigt
<mariohaner> sudo apt-get clean schon ausgeführt?
<David1977> was mich nur wundert ist, dass boot eine eigene Partition hat
<David1977> das hat es bei mir nicht
<koegs> ist wegen der verschlüsselung bzw lvm
<David1977> ah, ok
<barney> ja, koegs, das vermute ich auch
<koegs> du vermutest ob du verschlüsselt hast?
<barney> nö, ich weiss das ich verschlüsselt habe
<koegs> aber das der installer automatisch so ein kleines boot-verzeichnis anlegt... da sollte mal angepasst werden
<koegs> kannst du alte kernel löschen? dann wird wieder etwas platz frei in /boot
<barney> nö, hab nur einen 
<barney> *kernel
<koegs> sicher?
<David1977> koegs: so wie er es sagt, ist das system frisch aufgesetzt
<barney> japp David
<David1977> von daher vielleicht nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass noch keine weiteren installiert sind
<David1977> ansonsten barney...hast du schon mal gemacht, was die Fehlermeldung dir sagt?
<David1977> sudo apt-get clean?
<David1977> oder auch ein sudo apt-get autoremove
<barney> japp clean -> kein Fehler, keien meldung
<koegs> was sagt denn: dpkg --list 'linux-image*'
<barney> moment, koegs autoremove hab ich noch nicht versucht
<David1977> barney: mach mal lieber das, was koegs sagt...er ist da wesentlich besser als ich es je sein werde ;)
<barney> autoremove: ... 23 nicht aktualisiert , sont alles 0
<barney> ok, david, danke
<barney> koegs hier die --list:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597767/
<koegs> ajo, die blödmänner installieren ja auch immer gleichzeitig den lowlatency-kernel
<koegs> benutzt du den überhaupt?
<barney> japp
<koegs> noch nie probiert, aber kannst du denn den generic runterschmeissen?
<barney> ist's nit riskant?
<barney> bauen beide nit aufeinander auf?
<koegs> ne, die brauchen sich nicht gegenseitig
<koegs> und wenn, würde er meckern
<barney> ok, Iĺl try
<koegs> schau halt was "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-lts-vivid" ausgibt
<barney> über synaptic?
<koegs> im terminal geht schneller und übersichtlicher
<barney> ah, ja Dankeschön
<koegs> ah moment, das ist ja das meta-packet, evtl. musst du auch linux-image-3.19.0-47-lowlatency entfernen
<koegs> -25- ist das bei dir
<barney> 'sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-47-25-lowlatency-vivid '?
<koegs> lies nochmal genauer dein paste ;)
<koegs> bin erstmal afk
<barney> ok, vielen Dank bis hierher
<barney> und schönen freitag noch
<uniCATx> hi everybody :-)
<uniCATx> ich will Kapazität meiner Festplatte ermitteln und gebe - entsprechend Anweisung - /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/hda als root ein
<uniCATx> Ausgabe: NICHTS
<uniCATx> wieso? was mache ich falsch?
<rsx> uniCATx: sollte wohl eher /dev/sda sein...
<uniCATx> rsx, Du bist ein Schatz! :-)
<rsx> uniCATx, danke für die Blumen :-)
<uniCATx> rsx, ;-) ps: ist hda eine (sehr alte)² Festplatte?
<barney> ok, aktualisierung hat geklappt, 'plattknutsch` allen beteiligten ;)
<deem> je nach system ist die bezeichnung der platten anders. grub spezifiert die platten teilwese noch als hd0, bspw
<barney> bis bald vielen Dank
<deem> unter linux findet man idr sd[a,b,c,d]
<rsx> uniCATx, ziemlich alt ... war zu IDE Zeiten
<uniCATx> meine Quelle: Linux Kochbuch 1. Auflage :-) 
<deem> damals war hd vermutlich noch standard. übrigens brauchst du im regelfall auch nicht dem gesamten pfad angeben
<uniCATx> und S heißt S-Bahn... NICHT
<uniCATx> Sondern: SATA?
<uniCATx> deem, geht es kürzer?
<deem> uniCATx: statt /sbin/fdisk reicht ein fdisk
<deem> das s von sd steht wohl für scsi
<uniCATx> deem, praxis-test
<uniCATx> als # fdisk -l Ausgabe: gleich :-)
<uniCATx> danke
<jokrebel> Hi! Nochmal zu meinem Problem von gestern abend mit dem "Hard blocked". Leider ist das keine MiniPCIExpress Karte sondern wohl eher MiniPCI https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express_Mini_Card die linke auf dem Bild sieht jedenfalls recht ähnlich aus. Deshalb haut das dann wohl auch mit dem Vorschlag von ppq und dem Isolieren von Pin 20 nicht so ohne weiteres hin.
<jokrebel> hier die Eckdaten. Laptop ist ein Toshiba Satellite harman kardon. OS Ubuntu 14.04.3 mit kernel 3.16.0-59-generic. lspci sagt: 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<k1l> probier mal nicht den 14.10 backports kernel sondern den orginalen 3.13 oder den neusten 3.19
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> Ach und kann es sein, dass es für die Grafikkarte Nvidia NV17M GeForce4 420 Go rev a3 keinen Proprietären Treiber gibt. Die Auflösung ist unter aller Kanone und mit unity auch viel zu träge.
<jokrebel> k1l: Å´ie komm ich auf den 3.13er Ich hab halt mit einer 14.04.2 (glaub) installiert.
<k1l> linux-generic installieren
<jokrebel> k1l: Oder wär der 3.19er gescheiter
<k1l> für den 3.19 den linux-generic-wily-lts oder so
<jokrebel> thx
<jokrebel> linux-generic-wily-lts kann nicht gefunden werden :-/
<k1l> ja guck halt im enablement stack nach wie das genau heisst
<leszek_> jokrebel: linux-generic-lts-wily
<leszek_> packages.ubuntu.com hilft da weiter, bei solchen problemen :)
<leszek_> das ist aber dann der 4.2er Kernel
<jokrebel> leszek_: Danke
<leszek_> 3.19er wäre vivid
<leszek_> nen 3.18 lts gibts wohl nicht
<leszek_> obwohl der doch upstream zumindest lts ist
<jokrebel> Habt bitte Nachsicht mit mir. Ich hatte ne extrem anstrengende Woche und bin zu keinen großen Gedankenleistungen möglich momentan.
<k1l> leszek_: ubuntu macht die sleber zum lts.
<leszek> k1l: Ich traue den Kernel Entwicklern bei LTS Kerneln aber eher als den Ubuntu Kernel Entwicklern. Aber das ist wohl immer so eine Sache
<k1l> leszek: das ist leider ziemlich dämlich. weil entgegen der meinung, dass ubuntu ja nur schmarotzer ist und sich nur an linux bedient stellt ubuntu ein arsenal an kernel developern die die da gute arbeit leisten. wenn der ubuntu kernel den kernel LTS matcht dann macht das fast ausschliesslich die ubuntu leute
<jokrebel> k1l: leider immer noch hard block und keine Änderung mit unblockk all
<LinuxFan> wie bekommt man eine Netzwerkbrücke hin von ubuntu nach windows laptop
<leszek> LinuxFan: das hast du schon gesehen ? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke/
<serge13232> Schönen Tag, ich bin erfolgreich von W10 auf Ubuntu umgestiegen. Es macht richtig Laune! Ein Problem ist mir aufgefallen und das Internet war mir dabei keine Hilfe: Sobald ich mich auslogge (automatisch oder manuell mit Super+L) ist meine CPU Auslastung sehr hoch und der Lüfter ist durchgehend an. Der Prozess der dabei Probleme macht ist "compiz". Kann mir da jemand helfen? :)
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<k1l> scheint als wenn sich compiz da aufhängen würde :/
<serge13232> ubuntu 15.10
<serge13232> nicht LTS
<serge13232> compiz hängt sich nicht auf. Sobald ich mich einlogge, läuft es wieder normal.
<serge13232> übrigens. Wofür braucht man compiz, was ist die Aufgabe dieses Prozesses?
<David1977> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz/
<nagetier> Würde gucken ob man es mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM/ nicht eindämmen kann, auch wäre der Treiber der Grafikkarte zu kontrollieren (auch wenn sie an sich gut läuft)
<nagetier> (falls Compiz CCSM in 15.10 noch verwendet wird, bin mir nicht sicher)
<serge13232> Das ist also die visuelle Bereicherung, die von der Grafikkarte errechnet wird..
<serge13232> soweit sogut.
<nagetier> serge13232, jo
<serge13232> wie kann ich den Grafiktreiber kontrollieren / neu installieren?
<serge13232> bisher ist das noch die "Standardinstallation"
<nagetier> serge13232, welche verwendest du denn? 'lspci' gibt da genaue Auskunft
<serge13232> ich nutze ein Thinkpad X60s mit einer "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS"
<nagetier> serge13232, dann sollte IMO der Treiber schon optimal sein
<nagetier> serge13232, paste mal bitte deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einem Service dazu.. siehe /topic
<serge13232> das Internet hat einige" Workarounds", die mir nicht geholfen haben: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/969860
<nagetier> serge13232, die gehen auch auf AMD/ATI ein
<serge13232> ja, workaround (2) hat ebenfalls  nicht geholfen.
<nagetier> serge13232, ist alles auf fglrx bezogen
<serge13232> was ist fglrx?
<nagetier> serge13232, Treiber/Modul für AMD/ATI Karten
<serge13232> bitte ganz einfach halten. Ich bin neu im Club :)
<serge13232> danke.
<serge13232> hmm dann schaue ich mal ob es irgendwas zu den Mobilen Intel Grafikkarten zu dem Thema gibt?
<nagetier> serge13232, paste mal bitte deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einem Service dazu.. siehe /topic
<nagetier> serge13232, das /topic gibst du hier in die Zeile ein
<serge13232> entschuldige. Was meinst Du mit "/topic" ?
<nagetier> serge13232, ausgeben lassen kannst du dir das Log mit 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log' in der Konsole
<serge13232> ok habe es in der Zwischenablage
<nagetier> serge13232, wenn du hier in den Kanal kommst, wird eine "Überschrift" ausgegeben, die kannst du jederzeit mit /topic erneut ausgeben lassen
<nagetier> serge13232, dann paste mal hier die URL
<serge13232> achso tnx. mom.
<serge13232> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14598882/
<nagetier> klasse, danke
<serge13232> ich habe zu danken :) 
<nagetier> serge13232, schau mal hier - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel/#Spezifische-Probleme
<nagetier> serge13232, du kannst versuchen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel/#Performance-Probleme zu befolgen
<serge13232> okay..
<serge13232> ich werde es mal probieren. Obwohl: das Problem, dass dort geschildert wird nicht auf mein Problem 1zu1 übertragbar ist.
<nagetier> ja, das ist oft so
<serge13232> hohe CPU-Last wird nicht von vom blur hervorgerufen sondern vom Ausloggen.
<serge13232> ich werde es versuchen. Danke nagetier :)
<nagetier> serge13232, versuche es einfach mal.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf existiert nicht, erstelle den fehlenden Ordner und die darin enthaltene Datei, dann kopiere den Inhalt der unter "Performance-Probleme" angegeben wird und füge ihn dort ein..  falls Fragen dazu sein sollten, immer raus damit :)
<nagetier> serge13232, du misst dazu root verwenden, sei vorsichtig damit
<nagetier> David1977, laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d/ hätten wir damals doch die Position anpassen können
<nagetier> serge13232, ist evtl. hilfreich - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mkdir/ , https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nano/
<serge13232> ich mache es bislang mit 
<serge13232> gedit
<David1977> nagetier: hast du dich beim nick vertippt? ;)
<nagetier> David1977, warst du doch, der die /xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf bei einem Fragesteller vor ca. 2w anpasste, oder nicht?
<serge13232> ok, Ordner mit Dateien und Inhalt ist erstellt :)
<serge13232> ich werde einmal neu starten
<David1977> nagetier: nö ;)
<nagetier> serge13232, kk
<David1977> ah, doch
<nagetier> David1977, verdammt ;)
<David1977> richtig
<David1977> ich erinnere mich
<nagetier> an, also doch *g*
<nagetier> ah*
<David1977> das war aber nicht aus dem Kopf heraus, sondern mit Hilfe von einigen Websites ;)
<David1977> und ich meine, dabei ging es doch um Treiber....ach...mein Gedächtnis lässt mich mal wieder im Stich :D
<nagetier> David1977, geht es ja jetzt auch
<David1977> ah, ok...habe nicht mitgelesen ;)
<serge13232> das war es leider noch nicht.
<David1977> nagetier: du solltest ihm vielleicht auch pastebinit nahebringen ;)O
<nagetier> serge13232, paste die Logdatei nochmal
<nagetier> David1977, nicht für die eine Datei ;)
<David1977> ach, das ist immer hilfreich ;)
<serge13232> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599158/
<nagetier> serge13232, ja, schade, UXA wird jetzt verwendet. Dann würde ich die Datei wieder herausnehmen oder umbenennen
<nagetier> serge13232, und leider bin ich dann schon mit meinem Latein am Ende
<serge13232> ok. Ein Treiberproblem kann ausgeschlossen werden?
<nagetier> serge13232, eine krassere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich die Oberfläche zu wechseln, zB. FXCE zu verwenden, das läuft ohne fancy Grafikeffekte
<serge13232> das seltsame ist, dass es beim Ausloggen erst auftritt. Beim logon Bildschirm nach einem Neustart tritt es nicht auf 
<nagetier> serge13232, joa, sehr komisch
<David1977> reden wir hier von einer Intel grafik?
<serge13232> ja
<serge13232> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS
<David1977> und warum dann fglrx? Ist das nicht nur für AMD/ATI Karten?
<David1977> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Video-Dekodierung_beschleunigen/
<David1977> hier wird VA API genannt
<David1977> oder verstehe ich das Problem noch nicht?
<nagetier> serge13232, schau dir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM/ nochmal an
<nagetier> David1977, serge13232 bezog sich auf einen Report der fglrx behandelte
<David1977> ah, ok
<nagetier> serge13232, welchen Kernel verwendest du denn?
<nagetier> serge13232, 'uname -a"
<serge13232> 4.2.0-25-generic
<serge13232> Linux 1stNB 4.2.0-25-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 18 12:32:18 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nagetier> serge13232, ok, der ist aktuell
<Moonchild> Hallo
<Moonchild> Ich habe ubuntu am laufen
<Moonchild> Ich komme nocht mehr in den paketmanager synaptik
<Moonchild> Zwar werde ich abgefragt nach meinem passwort,
<dschense> was bekommst du denn für einen Fehler, wenn du versucht synaptic zu öffnen ?
<Moonchild> Exklusiver dateizugriff ist derzeit nicht möglich
<Moonchild> Apt get oder aptidule läuft angeblich
<Moonchild> Wie kann ich diesen wieder abschalten
<Moonchild> Altitude, sorry
<nagetier> Moonchild, du scheinst noch anderweitig auf die Paketverwaltung zuzugreifen.. einfache Lösung, melde dich neu an oder starte neu
<Moonchild> Geht leider nicht
<Moonchild> Schon probiert
<nagetier> Moonchild, neu starten half nicht?
<Moonchild> Nein
<Moonchild> Komplett ausgeschaltet
<nagetier> Moonchild, schau mit lsof nach
<Moonchild> Wo
<nagetier> Konsole
<Moonchild> Lsof kennt die konsole nicht
<David1977> kommt da ein fehler?, wenn ja welcher?
<nagetier> und bitte die genaue Ausgabe
<Moonchild> Kindprozess lsof konnte nicht gefunden weden
<Moonchild> Datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<nagetier> Moonchild, den, der beim Aufruf des Paketmanager ausgegeben wird, mit aufgerufenen Befehl
<David1977> nagetier: vielleicht auch mal: ps -u username checken?
<David1977> und ggf. den process killen?
<Moonchild> Exklusiver dateizugriff ist derzeit nicht möglich
<nagetier> David1977, joa, klar.. evtl. auch ohne einen user anzugeben
<nagetier> Moonchild, was gibst du in der Konsole ein?
<Moonchild>  Lsof
<David1977> kleines "l" bitte
<nagetier> Moonchild, welchen Befehl verwendest du, um den Pakatemanger zu verwenden?
<Moonchild> Wenn ich lsof eingebe kommt garnichts
<David1977> nagetier: ich gehe davon aus, dass er die GUI meint
<David1977> Moonchild: was tust du um synaptics zu öffnen? Wählst du es aus dem Menu aus?
<Moonchild> Ja genau
<David1977> und wenn du darauf klickst, kommt dann die Fehlermeldung?
<Moonchild> Nein nach der passwortabfrage
<David1977> ok
<Moonchild> In xterm geht der befehl lsof
<Moonchild> Dann kommt eine ewig lange liste
<David1977> ok, dann probier mal Spaßeshalber: lsof | grep -i "synap*"
<k1l> einfch mal "ps ax" und da dann gucken was läuft
<k1l> und mal im dmesg ob die platte vlt nicht hin ist
<Moonchild> Latest version....
<Moonchild> Meine platte ist nicht hin
<Moonchild> Das habe ich schon getestet
<Moonchild> Latest revision.....
<Moonchild> Wird mit lsof grab angezeigt
<Moonchild> Isof 4,86
<k1l> Lsof
<k1l> nicht isof
<Moonchild> K1l: ja genau
<k1l> du musst aber mit lsof schon auch das file angeben was du wissen willst auf was zugegriffen wird.
<k1l> die fehlermeldung nennt ja auch genau welches lock es nicht aufbekommt.
<k1l> aber wie immer: mit deinem umgenauen rumgefummel ist es quasi nicht möglich zu helfen.
<Moonchild> Lsof synap* ?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> lsof /path/to/the/lockfile
<Moonchild> Wie finde ich die?
<k1l> die fehlermeldung von den paketmanagment programmen gibt die an
<k1l> oder du guckst mit ps ax nach welche prozesse an sich laufen
<Moonchild> Ja ich habe eine liste was läuft
<Moonchild> Was muss ich da suchen
<k1l> paste.ubuntu.com da hinkopieren und hier verlinken
<Moonchild> Aptitude ist da auch dabei
<Moonchild> Ok
<Moonchild> Mache ich
<Moonchild> Oh geht nicht
<Moonchild> Weil ich nicht runterscrolen kann
<David1977> mach mal ein sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<David1977> und dann: ps ax | pastebinit
<k1l> installieren geht ja nicht weil das paketsystem zernagelt ist
<David1977> er sagte apt-get geht
<k1l> o_O
<k1l> "ps ax | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Moonchild> Ja apt-get geht
<k1l> also geht nur synaptic nicht?
<k1l> hats du noch terminal offen wo programme laufen?
<k1l> ist das ein normales ubuntu? bist du etwa als root eingeloggt?
<Moonchild> Xterm
<Moonchild> Lubuntu 14.04.2
<Moonchild> Powerpc
<Moonchild> Wie kann ich aptitude rauswerfen
<Moonchild> Im prozess läuft der
<k1l> dabei kann man sich sein system zerschiessen. aber es sind immer noch massig fragen nicht beantwortet
<Moonchild> Aso
<k1l> ich fühle mich mal wieder wie beim bomben entschärfen über telefon und am anderen ende ist ein taubstummer
<Moonchild> Ausserdem läuft 1 prozessor immer 100 prozent
<Moonchild> Obwohl im taskmanager überall null prozent angezeigt wird
 * k1l geht mal abendessen. vlt ist ha heute abend mal die ganze geschichte erzählt und man weiß was da vor ort genau ist und dann könnte man mal überlegen was man am besten macht
<Moonchild> K1L: ich habe ja erst frisch installiert das system
<Moonchild> Ok
<David1977> Moonchild: mach mal bitte: ps ax | nc termbin.com 9999
<David1977> damit k1l endlich die Ausgabe sieht
<dschense> möchte er wohl nicht machen .. 
<David1977> offensichtlich nicht ;)
<Moonchild> Ich probiere gerade was
<Moonchild> Mit kill aptitude
<Moonchild> Bei mir läuft ein prozessor 100 prozent
<Moonchild> Obwohl ich leerlauf habe
<Moonchild> Jetzt ist feierabend
<Moonchild> Der rechner kam nur zur passworteingabe
<nagetier> Moonchild, was hattest du denn getan um Ubuntu auf deinen PowerPC zu installieren?
<dschense> Moonchild, dir wurde doch gesagt, was du im Terminal eingeben sollst, damit hier die Ausgabe gesehen werden kann um eventuell Hilfestellung zu geben. warum machst du das nicht einfach mal ?!
<nagetier> was auch immer "Jetzt ist feierabend" zu bedeuten hat.. für mich ist das erledigt :)
<nagetier> zumindest interpretiere ich das so, mir bleibt ja nichts anders übrig
<Rolfi> Hallo, würden Sie bitte einem Senior helfen? Habe Ubuntu 12.04 und möchte per Bluetooth den Ubuntu-Pc vom Android 4.1.2 -Tablet fernsteuern. Welche Software?
<sdx32> Rolfi: guten Abend. Willst du generell Maus und Tastatur kontrollieren oder das Fernsteuern nur um zB. Videos anzusehen?
<Rolfi> sdx32: Hallo! Ich möchte die Datenbank Base kennenlernen und dabei nicht vor dem PC hocken, sondern vom Tablet aus bedienen
<sdx32> Rolfi: also Maus und Tastatur? Oder sogar den Bildschirminhalt übertragen?
<Sascha9906> Hallo ihr! Ich bin das erste Mal hier. Habe euch durch Zufall hier entdeckt. Meine Version: Ubuntu 15.10 und ich habe das Problem, dass sich mein PC mit Ubuntu ständig aufhängt. Trotz wirklich sehr guter Hardware. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?
<Rolfi> sdx32: Ich bin leider krank und kann nur kurze Zeit am Bildschirm sitzen.  Möchte Bildschirm mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen.
<ppq> Sascha9906, das kann viele ursachen haben. versuch mal, wenn er sich aufhängt, per sysrq herunterzufahren. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/
<Rolfi> sdx32: Bildschirm sollte dabei sein.
<ppq> Sascha9906, wenn das geht, ist es wahrscheinlich ein softwareproblem. wenn es nicht geht, deutet es eher auf ein hardwareproblem hin, z.b. (teil-)defekten ram. 
<Sascha9906> ppq: Danke für den Hinweis. Also das MagicSysRQ kenne ich schon und dieses habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Nur das hat mein Problem nicht gelöst. Ich habe auch einen RAM-Test durchlaufen lassen welcher besagt, dass der RAM nicht defekt ist.
<ppq> Sascha9906, welchen ram-test und wie lange lief er?
<sdx32> Rolfi: dann ist das Stichwort "VNC". https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/ Du brauchst insbesondere eine vnc-viewer App für das Tablet; was da gut ist weiß ich leider nicht.
<Sascha9906> ppq: Diesen hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/memtest/
<ppq> Sascha9906, ok, wie lange lief es denn?
<Sascha9906> ppq: ca. so 45min
<ppq> Sascha9906, lass den mal länger laufen. erst ab einigen stunden kann man sich halbwegs auf das ergebnis verlassen
<ppq> hatte es schon, dass nach vier stunden der erste fehler kam
<Sascha9906> ppq: Ok! Das werde ich machen.
<jokrebel> 2-3 komplette durchläufe sollte man schon machen.
<ppq> Sascha9906, andere fehlerquellen sind übrigens festplattenkabel (daten- und stromkabel gleichermaßen), netzteile (heutige rechner seit haswell sind zum teil so sparsam dass das ältere netzteil nicht mitspielt) oder kalte lötstellen auf board/grafikkarte/whatever
<ppq> oder, wenn der rechner allgemein neu ist, halt ein produktionsfehler (badewannenkurve und so)
<Sascha9906> ppq: Naja ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das der HP Compaq dc 7800 neuwertig ist.
<ppq> Sascha9906, seit wann tritt das denn auf, welche änderung führte dazu?
<Sascha9906> ppq: Seitdem ich Windows 8.1 auf Windows 10 geupgradet habe.
<Sascha9906> ppq: Ich habe Ubuntu parallel zu Windows 8.1 installiert. Seit dem ich Windows 10 habe ich das Problem.
<jokrebel> hä?
<ppq> und seitdem tritt es unabhängig vom OS auf? seltsam
<Sascha9906> ppq: Ja aber so ist es.
<ppq> Sascha9906, eventuell liegt's auch an der hdd. lass mal einen gründlichen smart-test ("long") laufen
<ppq> Sascha9906, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<Sascha9906> ppq: Es ist ne SSD.
<nagetier> Sascha9906, dennoch
<Sascha9906> nagetier: Ja habe es gerade gelesen dort habe ich eh eine Rubrik mit SSDs gefunden.
<nagetier> joa, schön
<nagetier> Sascha9906, habe btw die selbe HW hier gerade vor mir und keine Probleme, was allerdings nichts zu sagen hat
<Sascha9906> nagetier: Ich werde jetzt den RAM-Test bis morgen Früh laufen lassen und dann wenn er mir anzeigt,dass dieser Fehlerhaft ist einen neuen RAM einbauen. Und ich hoffe dass das dann das Problem löst.
<nagetier> jup, so kann man den gut ausschließen
<Rolfi> sdx32: Danke für den Hinweis. 
<Moonchild> Lubuntu läuft jetzt
<Moonchild> Aber 3d muss ich noch nachinstallieren
<nagetier> Moonchild, 3D?
<Moonchild> Die grafikkarte ist jetzt eine radeon 6570
<Moonchild> 3d treiber muss ich erst installieren
<Moonchild> Boinc geht leider auch nicht
<Moonchild> 7.2 version
<Moonchild> Mein systen bekommt keine workunits mehr
<nagetier> Moonchild, #boinc ist dir bekannt..
<nagetier> Moonchild, und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BOINC/ ebenfalls.. ich kann das einfach noch nicht glauben, dass es nicht läuft, aber ich lese mich da auch nicht ein
<k1l_> meistens braucht das den prop. treiber
<nagetier> zB, ja
<nagetier> wie gesagt, einlesen
<k1l_> oh ja
<Moonchild> Ja bekannt
<Moonchild> Ich habe nur meine platte wieder in den mac eingebaut
<Moonchild> Und schon ist das filesSYstem über den jordan
<Moonchild> Jetzt installiere ich wieder
<Moonchild> Muss ich wohl im firewire festplattengehäuse drin lassen
<Moonchild> Vieleocht schreibt mein powermac irgendwas in die platte
<nagetier> Moonchild, aber doch nicht auf die, die das OS beherbergte
<Moonchild> Aber warum boinc keine workunits schickt weis ich auch nicht
<Moonchild> Ja genau die platte
<nagetier> dann läuft halt die erneut eingebaute nicht, oder wird nicht erkannt ohne eingreifen
<Moonchild> Wird schon erkannt
<nagetier> Moonchild, die ist doch egal, oder warum installierst du neu?
<Moonchild> Es kommt auch wieder das yaboot
<Moonchild> Weil ubuntu nicht mehr hochfärt
<nagetier> dann stimmt da etwas mit der bootreihenfolge nicht, welche ersetzt wird, wenn du die zweite einbaust
<Moonchild> Keine zweite
<nagetier> ich würde mich hüten jetzt neu zu installieren
<Moonchild> Nur die ubuntu platte
<Moonchild> Es wird im powermac jedenfalls zerschossen
<Moonchild> Ich weis nicht warum
<nagetier> du hattest ubuntu auf die externe, an firewire angeschlossene hdd installliert?
<Moonchild> Ja genau
<nagetier> ok
<Moonchild> Diese externe platte habe ich in den mac eingebaut
<Moonchild> Weil sata schneller ist
<nagetier> Moonchild, ich sagte gestern schon.. MAc-Foo.. aber von dir kam nur ein "lol"
<Moonchild> Mac foo
<nagetier> natürlich ist intern das, was du willst
<nagetier> ja, mac-foo
<nagetier> ich bin mir da sehr sicher
<Moonchild> Gleich ist ubuntu wieder drauf
<nagetier> aber nicht auf der internen
<Moonchild> Mac foo
<Moonchild> Nene ich habe die platte wieder ans externe firewire dran
<nagetier> ja toll
<Moonchild> Da bleibt sie jetzt dann auch
<Moonchild> Installiert
<nagetier> Moonchild, ich würde mich mal fragen warum debian sich angeblich intern installieren lässt
<Moonchild> Ich boote gerade
<nagetier> wenn du damit zufrieden bist, warum auch nicht
<Moonchild> Mhmmm
<Moonchild> Bei debian gings intern
<Moonchild> Jetzt gehts wieder
<Moonchild> Also von firewire
<Lembert> Hallo, wenn man über add-apt-repository eine quelle hinzugefügt hat, in welcher datei sind die dann verzeichnet? in der /etc/apt/sources.list find ich die nicht
<k1l_> Lembert: es sind dann dateien unter /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Moonchild> Das wird nachtschicht
<Moonchild> Moonchild: nagetier ja das weis ich auch nicht
<Moonchild> nagetier: lol hier am pad
<David1977> N'abend...ich hoffe es ist noch jemand wach
<David1977> Ich habe foldende Ausgabe des Befehls: apt-cache policy xbmc
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14602176/
<David1977> darunter befindet sich eine Zeile, die mit 14.0 beginnt
<David1977> wie muss der Befehl aussehen um diese Version zu installieren?
<k1l_> apt-get install paketname=version
<David1977> also: sudo apt-get install xbmc=14.0?
<k1l_> 14.0mitalldemkramdadran
<David1977> also: sudo apt-get install xbmc=14.0~git20141019.0958-b5947af-0trusty 0
<David1977> also: sudo apt-get install xbmc=14.0~git20141019.0958-b5947af-0trusty
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> ja
<David1977> ok, danke dir
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-23
<klamoeff> hallo ich versuche grid autosport in steam zu starten aber da bewegt sich nichts das spiel hängt. andere spiele laufen normal. ich habe schon im interweb gegoogelt ohne erfolg
<klamoeff> schlafen wohl noch alle
<klamoeff> falls sich das mal jemand frage .. in steam rechtsklick auf den eintrag / spiel eigenschaften und als startparameter LANG=C %command% .. happy racing 100 % from germany :-)
<klamoeff> bis bald winke
<klamoeff> points
<klamoeff> from
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen, schon jemand da? Habe Ubuntu 12.04, beim Herunterladen von Dropbox vom Softwarecenter gehts nicht weiter. Fortschrittanzeige dreht sich normal.
<Rolfi> Was kann ich tun, z. B. wie abbrechen?
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen. Ubuntu 12.04, beim Downloaden von Dropbox aus dem Software-Center wurde Netzverbindung schlecht, habe auf Abbruch geklickt, seit 50 min "Suche läuft. Es wird abgebrochen" und CPU 100% voll. Wie kann ich den Prozess loswerden?
<sdx32> Rolfi: Alt-F2 xkill und dann draufklicken
<Rolfi_> Sorry, bin schon etwas älter. Habe mit xkill lediglich das Fenster "Software-Center" schließen können, wenn ich Software-Center wieder aufrufe, läuft "Fortsschritt" und dann "Suche läuft. Es wird abgebrochen" unvermindert weiter. 
<jokrebel> neu starten?
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Neustart bringt nichts. CPU 100 % ausgelastet, wahrscheinlich mit dem Abbruch des Downloads von dropbox aus dem Software-Center.
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen, habe den Download von Dropbox aus dem Software-Center abgebrochen, weil die Netzverbindung schwach war. Seither hängt der PC mit 100 CPU Auslastung fest und das Software-Center zeigt unter Fortschritt "
<Rolfi> Suche läuft. Es wird abgebrochen" an. Neustart und xkill haben nichts gebracht. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Immer noch 100% CPU?
<Rolfi> jokrebel: ja, leider. Auslastung CPU 100%.
<Rolfi> Welcher Befehl läuft denn beim Abbruch im Software-Center im Hintergrund? Vielleicht kann ich den im Terminal irgendwie abbrechen.
<sdx32> Rolfi: Mach ein Terminal auf. Dann htop. Da gibt's eine CPU-Spalte, die sagt dir welcher Prozess die Auslastung verursacht.
<Rolfi> sdx32: im Terminal geht nichts, da apt-get oder install folgende Meldung liefern: Konnte Sperre nicht bekommen.
<sdx32> Rolfi: htop, nicht apt-get.
<Rolfi> htop läßt sich deshalb nicht installieren
<sdx32> achso, dann nimm top
<Rolfi> sdx32: top liefert, dass "dropbox" der Übeltäter ist. Irgendwie scheint Dropbox durch die Netzunterbrechung zwischen installiert und abbrechen zu hängen.
<Rolfi> bin Laie
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Dort den Prozess killen. Mit "k" dann die Prozess-ID eintippen und dann 9
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Das wars! Herzlichen Dank. Habe jetzt seit 7:50 Uhr an dem Problem gehockt. Schönen Tag noch!
<Moonchild> Wenn ich die ubuntu 15.10 cd starte endet der boot beim cups scheduler
<sdx32> Moonchild: Fehlermeldungen? Möglicherweise auch schon vohrer.
<Moonchild> Ich habe keine gesehen
<Erzi> Hallo
<Erzi> glxgears gibt mir 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.357 FPS
<Erzi> Klingt irgendwie sehr wenig, liegt das an Autosync oder sowas? Also am Monitor?
<k1l_> Erzi: glxgears ist kein benchmark :)
<Erzi> Was waere denn einer?
<Erzi> Wollte nur sehen ob ich die optimale Leistung raus hole aus meiner Hardware
<Erzi> Treiber NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  352.63
<Moonchild> Erzi: naja ich habe einen benc 22 zoll led
<k1l_> Erzi: klingt doch erstmal gut
<Erzi> direct Rendering ist auch aktiv
<Erzi> Dachte die Zahlen muessten irgendwie groesser sein.
<Erzi> Klingt doof aber habe manchmal so meine Bedenken wenn ich ein Flash-Spiel spiele
<k1l_> es ist kein benchmark. sobald das ohne error läuft ist das gut.
<Erzi> Da hat mein Rechner ganz schoen zu kaempfen
<Erzi> Obwohl der recht gut motorisiert ist.
<k1l_> flash ist behindert. da kannste mit nem tripple-sli probleme haben wenn der developer da unfähig war.
<Erzi> ;)
<Erzi> Ok, dann schieb ichs mal darafu
<Erzi> Darauf
<Erzi> SLI oder sowas fahre ich ned nur ne Singlecard
<Erzi> Mehr brauch ich auch eigentlich ned.
<k1l_> flash muss einfach sterben :)
<Erzi> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<Erzi> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<bekks> Es ist doch auf dem besten Wege dahin. :)
<Erzi> Wird wohl daran liegen, oder?
<Erzi> Von mir aus kanns sterben
<Erzi> Geht nur um mein Dorfleben ;) Sorry, aber das muss ich halt ab und zu spielen
<Erzi> Und das kommt halt als Flashgame daher
<bekks> Dorfwatt?
<Erzi> na ja, egal
<Erzi> Gehe mal davon aus das es laeuft
<Erzi> die GLX Zahnraedchen drehen sich und noch annehmbar fluessig und die ganzen Treibergeschichten scheinen soweit auch OK zu sein.
<Erzi> Klingt vielleicht doof, aber was hats mit AGP aktivieren auf sich?
<Erzi> Muss man sich darueber Gedanken machen wenn man eine PCIe Karte einsetzt?
<k1l_> nein
<bekks> Was ist denn die genaue Meldung? :)
<Erzi> Danke k1l_ 
<Erzi> NVIDIA Fast Writes und SBA aktivieren
<Erzi> Hat das was zu sagen oder auch nur bei AGP interessant?
<bekks> Was ist die genaue Meldung?
<Erzi> bekks: ich wuerde es dir sagen, aber weiss gerade nicht was du meinst.
<bekks> Irgendwie musst du ja auf die Idee gekommen, AGP aktivieren zu wollen.
<Erzi> aehmmmm ... nur deswegen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/
<Erzi> wills ned aktivieren. Zumindest ned wenn ich das gar nicht brauche und das mir nix bringt.
<Erzi> Ich mach da jetzt nix dran
<bekks> Läuft dein Nvidia denn?
<Erzi> Spielen tu ich sowieso unter Windows weil es mein Spiel leider gar ned unter Linux gibt.
<Erzi> Ja, denk schon.
<Erzi> Also Modul wird auf jeden Fall geladen
<bekks> Beantwortet alles meine Frage nicht.
<sula____> Hallo, ich habe heute ein Opensuse auf meinen PC installiert, ja ich weiß, falsche Distribution. Aber mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich einen TV Stick nicht zum Laufen bekomme. VIelleicht kann mir da ja jemand helfen
<bekks> Falsche Distribution.
<bekks> Frag bitte den Opensuse-Support, oder installier Ubuntu.
<sula____> :(
<sula____> das ist aber eher etwas allgemeineres glaube ich. Die opensusianer antworten gerade nicht
<k1l_> sula____: installier das ubuntu-paket X wird dir halt auf opensuse nicht helfen :/
<k1l_> sula____: frag in ##linux dann
<sula____> in linux okay, danke
<Erzi> bekks: ich weiss ned was du genau wissen willst. Aber wie gesagt ich denke das mein System "normal" laeuft mit Nvidia 3d Unterstuetzung. Hatte mir nur Sorgen wegen der Leistung gemacht. Aber mit GLXgears "gemessen" Was wohl gar nicht so aussagefaehig ist. Ausserdem scheint Autosync meine FPS zu begrenzen in GLXgears. 
<bekks> Erzi: Was man mit glxgears misst, ist wie schnell die CPU Grafiken berechnen kann. Für einen GPU Test taugt das genau nichts.
<f00bar-32> Hallo, ich habe mein Laptop normal in einer Dockstation. Jetzt wo der Laptop zuhause ist bekomme ich beim starten von lightdm nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Cursor. Nach einem neustart über die Konsole von LightDM über die Konsole funktioniert alles wieder.
<uniCATx> wer kann mir kurz den Unterschied zwischen gstreamer bad & ugly erläutern?
<k1l> uniCATx: steht auf der wiki seite nichts?
<k1l> f00bar-32: welches gerät? 
<bekks> uniCATx: Suchworte für den ersten Googletreffer: "difference gstreamer bad ugly".
<f00bar-32> Thinkpad T540p :(
<k1l> f00bar-32: hat das ne hybrid video karte? welcher video treiber ist installiert?
<f00bar-32> k1l: Ja das ist eine Hybrid Karte Nvidia / Intel
<f00bar-32> k1l: Benutzt wird aktuell der Nouveau display driver
<k1l> dann guck mal obs mit dem nvidia-current besser geht
<k1l> gerade das umschalten zwischen intel und nvidia (was ich hier als ursache sehenn würde) geht mit dem nvidia besser
<f00bar-32> k1l: Danke, werde ich mal probieren. Hast du auch ein Thinkpad mit einer Hybrid Karte?
<k1l> nein. hab eins mit nur intel. aber das ist bekannt, dass das umschalten probleme machen kann bei nouveau
<f00bar-32> k1l: Nur verwendet wird er nach der Installation nicht...        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<f00bar-32> k1l: Reicht ein aptitude install nicht aus bei Nvidia Treibern?
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<f00bar-32> k1l: 15.10
<k1l> desktop?
<f00bar-32> k1l: ja
<k1l> welchen? :)
<k1l> hast du neugestartet?
<k1l> (eigentlich sollte ein neustart des xserver reichen (sprich logout und wieder einloggen) aber reboot tut gut :) )
<f00bar-32> k1l: Ja ich habe neugestartet er zieht aber immernoch den alternativen Treiber an
<k1l> welchen desktop?
<k1l> gab es fehlermeldungen beim installieren des treibers?
<f00bar-32> k1l: Nein es gab keine Fehlermeldung. LightDM und Gnome
<k1l> kannst du mal ein "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" zeigen? und ein "dmesg"?
<f00bar-32> k1l: Ah da ist ein Fehler http://paste.ubuntu.com/14623928/
<uniCATx> GStreamer-Backend-Fehler: Could not handle CDDA URI ist schon jemandem solch ein Fehler begegnet? (hier: Parole)
<bekks> uniCATx: Ja. Erster Suchtreffer mit genau der Fehlermeldung. 
<uniCATx> dieser Fehler wird durch cdda://  beseitigt, aber immer die Eingabe zu machen ist denke ich nicht optimal, oder?
<bekks> Lies den ersten Suchtreffer.
<uniCATx> bekks, gerne. momento bitte.
<uniCATx> bekks, Settings -> Removable Drives and Media -> Multimedia, under Audio CD // Settings von WAS?
<uniCATx> ich kann den Pfad nicht finden..
<bekks> ICh hab keine Ahnung wovon Du redest.
<bekks> Davon steht jedenfalls nichts in dem Link den ich Dir gab.
<uniCATx> der 1.Treffer ist bei mir die BUG Beschreibung
<bekks> Eher ein Foreneintrag.
<uniCATx> bei mir ist das der 2. Treffer
<bekks> Und du hast natürlich beides komplett gelesen.
<uniCATx> ja
<uniCATx> parole%20--device=%25%20cdda://
<uniCATx> wo kann ich den Eintrag ergänzen?
<bekks> Das steht doch da.
<uniCATx> deshalb  war auch meine Frage: ich kann den Pfad: Settings -> Removable Drives and Media -> Multimedia leider in Parole nicht finden
<bekks> Da steht nichts davon, dass das in Parole sei.
<uniCATx> weißt du das? wo es steht?
<bekks> Auf deinem Desktop. Einstellungen.
<uniCATx> ups
<bekks> Ist jetzt echt nicht so schwer, das auf der linken Seite des Bildschirms zu finden.
<uniCATx> hab ich
<uniCATx> ich melde mich wenn es behoben wird, da parole --device=% cdda:// als auch parole%20--device=%25%20cdda:// NICHT den gewünschten Effekt bringen
<uniCATx> bei Versuch cd abzuspielen : o.g. Fehler
<k1l> ist libdvd installiert?
<k1l> libdvdcss2
<uniCATx> moment: check
<smeexs> nutzt hier wer youtube-dl , wird bei euch seit einiger zeit auch alles als mp3 runter geladen ? (ich hab mich da mal gespielt un d einiges geändert und nachinstalliert) würd gern wissen ob das out of the box funzt oder obs an den änderungen liegt , ubuntu is 14.04
<smeexs> runterladen tu ich mit youtube-dl -x "youtube.link" , früher wars m4a , jetzt mp3 bei dem selben befehl
<uniCATx> k1l, die Antwort lautet: ja
#ubuntu-de 2016-01-24
<uniCATx> bekks, es läuft :-)
<uniCATx> thx
<uniCATx> GN8 an alle :-)
<dschense> Morgen! hat jemand ne gute Alternative zu birdie? Ich suche einen twitter client, der die Möglichkeit bietet im Hintergrund zu laufen (ich diesen womöglich sogar im Hintergrund starte) und mich benachrichtigt, wenn ich erwähnt oder angeschrieben wurde (evtl auch noch andere Benachrichtungen, die ich selbst einstellen könnte.) weiß da zufällig einer was?
<juzzuj> hallo! ich komme nicht über meinen login screen hinaus sobald ich proprietäre nvidia treiber installiere. kern.log: "nvidia: module license "nvidia" taints kernel." (lsmod | grep nouveau: "" zu dem zeitpunkt). ubuntu wily mit kernel 4.2.0-25-generic
<jokrebel> welchen Nvidia Treiber installierst Du da denn und für welche Grafikkarte (lspci in einen Pastebin)
<jokrebel> juzzuj: 
<juzzuj> habe nvidia-361 aus ppa:graphics-drivers versucht, aber auch den aktuellsten aus universe (352 oder so). http://dpaste.com/0H0439R
<jokrebel> juzzuj: Bist Du da so vorgegangen? http://askubuntu.com/questions/705080/ubuntu-15-10-wont-start-with-nvidia-drivers-installed
<juzzuj> wie in der ersten antwort geschildert: ja. nvidia-common und nvidia-modprobe (wie der OP) habe ich allerdings nicht installiert.
<jokrebel> was sagt ein "nvidia-bug-report.sh"?
<jokrebel> Natürlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt ausgeführt und bitte vor dem Hochladen entpacken
<juzzuj> werd's versuchen. danke vorerst.
<DaHopi> servus, breitbandverbundung ist plötzlich nicht mehr im NetworkManager. unter win läufts, gestern unter ubuntu 14.04 auch noch.. ELITEBOOK mit Qualcom UMTS.. ne Idee?
<k1l> DaHopi: was ist denn jetzt anders seit gestern?
<DaHopi> hmm dass im Applet die Breit bandverbindung nicht mehr angezeigt wird..
<k1l> ja und was hast du gestern gemacht?
<k1l> updates eingespielt? neuer kernel? pakete installier/deinstalliert? sachen rumgefummelt? settings verändert?
<DaHopi> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<k1l> ok, dann schau bitte in /var/log/apt/ was du gestern gemacht hast.
<DaHopi> apt-get dist-upgrade.. 
<DaHopi> bzr, os-proper, google-chrome, libfftw, libgbm1, linux-firmware, rsync, python-bzrlib, 
<DaHopi> .. steht in upgrade
<DaHopi> lsusb zeigt das devixe an
<k1l> hast du im grub mal den alten kernel probiert?
<DaHopi> mom..
<DaHopi> klappt damit auch nicht..
<DaHopi> sorry schlechte Verbindung im Zug.. noch ne Idee?
<DaHopi> dmesg sagt USB modem converter now attached to ttyusb2
<DaHopi> qualcomm USB modem converter detected
<DaHopi> rfkill sagt nix geblockt..
<DaHopi> hp-wwan no
<DaHopi> k11: Idee?
<DaHopi> k1l: hi, sitz jetzt im zug und habe wlan..
<DaHopi> nk1l: noch ne ahnung, was ich versuchen könnte, mit dem alten kernel geht das broadband auch nicht..
<DaHopi> n1l: rfkill list sagt das alles an ist..
<bekks> Und Logs, etc. hast du auch schon alle gelesen, insb. dmesg und Konsorten?
<DaHopi> jap.. syslog: http://pastebin.com/ngRvuVhC
<DaHopi> k1l: dmesg : http://pastebin.com/BB7zMJTz
<Moonchild> Ubuntu 14.04.3 läuft jetzt stabil. Ich habe die festplatte nochmals mit nullen überschrieben. Jetzt bootet sie intern richtig.
<Moonchild> Aber opengl mesa treiber installieren ist wohl sehr schwierig auf powerpc
<bekks> Wieso?
<Moonchild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274612
<Moonchild> Es sind zwar alle pakete installiert
<Moonchild> Aber die radeon 6570 hd läuft nur 2d
<bekks> "läuft nur 2d" ist eine völlige unsinnige Aussage.
<Moonchild> Und das gefrickel von dem luigiburdo
<Moonchild> Warum unsinnig
<bekks> Weil du keinen 3D Monitor hast.
<Moonchild> Die grafikkarte läuft nur 2d sobald ich z b. Sauerbraten spielen will ruckelt alles
<Moonchild> Software rendering läuft nur
<bekks> Sauerbraten auf einem alten PowerPC? Mutig.
<Moonchild> Wieso
<Moonchild> Auch im systemprofiler ist kein 3d installiert
<bekks> Weil deine Hardware ins Museum gehört.
<Moonchild> Nene
<bekks> Bist du der Anleitung aus dem  Link oben gefolgt?
<bekks> Doch, doch. Deine Hardware ist so alt, sie gehört in ein Museum.
<Moonchild> Das ist sehr schwierig
<Moonchild> Der läuft gut
<Moonchild> Die 7800 gtx 512 läuft ja auch flüssig
<Moonchild> Auf mac osx
<bekks> Eine Tin Lizzy läuft auch noch gut - gehört aber trotzdem in ein Museum, und nicht auf die Strasse.
<bekks> Deine Hardware ist ca. 10 Jahre alt. Mit uralten OSX Versionen läuft die auch heute noch.
<Moonchild> Soll ic hdir den link schicken von youtube von burso
<bekks> Youtubelinks sind mir völlig egal.
<Moonchild> Wieso
<bekks> Weil sie mir egal sind.
<Moonchild> Der läuft komplett flüssig der rechner
<bekks> Ja, dann krieg deinen KRam da ans laufen. Wie das geht, hast du ja selbst verlinkt.
<Moonchild> Einen installer könnte der schreiben
<Moonchild> Das es automatisch geht
<Moonchild> Lol
<bekks> Einen Installer? Für die Änderung EINER kernelzeile?
<Moonchild> Ja
<Moonchild> Dann brauche ich nicht schreibrn
<bekks> Mi mi mi.
<Moonchild> Nicht alle sind hier eingefleischte ubuntu freaks
<bekks> Das hat mit Freak-sein genau null zu tun.
<Moonchild> Aber immerhin habe ich es geschafft das system drauf zu bringen
<bekks> In deinem Link steht genau drin, was zu tun ist.
<Moonchild> Ja steht schon drin, aber anscheinend hat schon wieder in anderer damit probleme gehabt
<Moonchild> Auf seite 5 vom link
<Moonchild> Hat was nicht funktioniert
<Moonchild> Jetzt traue ich mich münich tmein system zu verrammschen wieder
<Moonchild> Nich mein system zu verrammschen
<DaHopi> k1l: got the solution.. :D
<DaHopi> fyi.. ich hab mit apt-get purge das paket "gobi-loader" deinstalliert..
<bekks> Und warum?
<DaHopi> und dann mit apt-get install gobi-loader wieder neu installiert..
<DaHopi> tatarataaa.. it works..
<k1l> DaHopi: ah ok.
<DaHopi> k1l: keine ahnung wos problem dann lag.. aber basst..
<DaHopi> merci.. nochmal
<Moonchild> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274612
<bekks> Den link hast du schonmal geposted.
<Moonchild> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=so35SrThHUs
<Moonchild> Das war pad mact nicht immer paste
<Moonchild> Das ipad
<Moonchild> Schaust du den an
<Moonchild> Und schon läuft das system wieder ganz gut
<bekks> Den Forumthread habe ich mir vorhin angesehen, und den Youtubelink werde ich mir nicht ansehen.
<Moonchild> Auch wenn es alt ist
<Moonchild> Aso
<Moonchild> Ist bei dir etwa der flashplayer zu lahm
<Moonchild> Lol
<bekks> NEin, Youtubetutorias sind einfach scheisse.
<bekks> *tutorials
<Moonchild> Mhmmm
<juzzuj> jokrebel: mein nvidia-bug-report: http://www.filedropper.com/nvidia-bug-report . leider mit captcha.
<Moonchild> Manchmal ganz gut
<bekks> Moonchild: Nein, immer scheisse.
<Moonchild> Wieso
<bekks> 14Schau sie dir an, dann weisst du warum.
<Moonchild> Na gut sehr unscharf
<Moonchild> Aber sonst sprengt es hier den download
<jokrebel> juzzuj: Paste es doch einfach auf (wie im Topic angegeben) paste.ubuntu.com. Außerdem hab ich jetzt alles relevante inziwschen wieder grschlossen in meinem browser. Ist ja schon Stunden her und manchmal brauch ich meinen knappen RAM auch für was anderes ;-)
<Moonchild> Von nr 8mbits
<juzzuj> jokrebel: kann ich nachvollziehen mit der ram verwendung. frage war warum ich über meinen login screen nicht hinauskomme bei installation von nvidia treibern laut http://askubuntu.com/questions/705080/ubuntu-15-10-wont-start-with-nvidia-drivers-installed . nvidia-bug-report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14630012/
<jokrebel> juzzuj: Schau mal ob Du zufälligerweise ein monitors.xml igendwo rumliegen hast
<juzzuj> jokrebel: hab ich. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14630183/
<jokrebel> juzzuj: Dann entfern die doch mal (bzw. besser einfach umbennen) Dann reboot.
<nagetier> Moonchild, mit einer Kernelzeile kann man sich sein System nicht zerschießen, mach es gescheit, und trage einen komplett neuen Eintrag samt dieser Zeile ein, und erkundige dich vorher wie man in deinem Bootloader diese auswählt
<uniCAT> hi, verständnisfrage: mit CD-Player .wav Dateien auf HD als .ogg abgespeichert. Was muss nachinstalliert werden , damit ich ORIGINAL als zB: .wav, FLAC abspeichern kann?
<uniCAT> angeblich geht das, oder?
<k1l> du willst von einer audio cd auf flac umwandeln?
<k1l> im wiki den artikel zu cd rippen lesen. dort ist es erklärt
<k1l> (wir müssen ja weiterhin üben das wiki zu benutzen :) )
<uniCAT> k1l, vielleicht nicht auf flack, aber zb. eine Umwandlung 1:1 wäre nett
<uniCAT> danke
<uniCAT> k1l,  Frage: was ist an der Umwandlung .wav - .flack so falsch?
<uniCAT> alles? ;-)
<k1l> uniCAT: ich habe nicht gesagt das etwas falsch ist. 
<uniCAT> ok. verstehe. also, zunächst WiKi und dann melde ich mich. PS: das Problem mit Parole STATUS: gelöst;-)
<nagetier> uniCAT, WAV wäre unkomprimiert, wenn richtig eingestellt, soweit ich das weiß, FLAC wäre komprimiert (aber nicht hörbar), das lässt sich aber nur auf wenigen Endgeräten außerhalb des Computer abspielen
<nagetier> oder man sollte darauf achten dass sie es unterstützen.. soo selten ist das auch nicht mehr
<nagetier> lege ich mir wichtige Musik auf Platte ab, verwende ich wenn möglich immer FLAC
<nagetier> die Daten sind ~halb so groß und die Qualität herausragend
<uniCAT> nagetier, oh, klasse , danke. Um diese Aussage ging es mir !!!
<k1l> uniCAT: warum kannst du dann nicht einfach so eine frage stellen?
<uniCAT> k1l, nagetier beantwortet die Fragen irgendwie INTUITIV, was natürlich mich nicht von Verantwortung  befreit. Manchmal ist es für mich schwer, die Frage punktgenau zu platzieren :-)
<uniCAT> aber ich mache Fortschritte, oder?
<nagetier> uniCAT, etwas mühselig ist das schon, und du musst dich, auch in anderen Kanälen, auf weitaus weniger Antworten einstellen als sie kommen würden, würdest du konkret fragen
<k1l> was ist der vorteil von .flac gegen xy bei audiodateien? sowas wäre einfach gewesen. das ganze drum herum ist immer so ne wolke, die deine frage dann versteckt.
<nagetier> kann mir ja auch den Wolf tippen und es geht gar nicht auf deine Frage ein
<nagetier> auch können so dritte das alles schlecht verfolgen, das ist im IRC eigentlich schade
<nagetier> reicht ja schon wen Foren darauf anscheinend ausgelegt sind :)
<uniCAT> nagetier, k1l ich gebe zu, manchmal lese ich WiKi sehr oberflächlich. Beispiel: CD-Player +GooBox. Aber GB ist einer reine GNOME Entwicklung und deshalb ich suche ich mich doof&dämlich!!! 
<uniCAT> CD -> Extract Tracks existiert nicht. Dafür aber löst man das Problem über CD-Player -> Einstellungen -> Auslesen: dort kann ich die Formate manipulieren.
<k1l> uniCAT: lies die wiki seite
<k1l> warum erwartest du immer das wir dir hier satz für satz von der wiki seite kopieren anstatt, dass du die wiki seite direkt liest und nicht nur überfliegst?
<uniCAT> bin gerade dabei ;-) ich behaupte nicht , dass WiKi lesen mich nicht voran bringt, janz im Gegenteil :-)
<k1l> uniCAT: wenn sich bei dem der 20 gelisteten programme, das du jetzt ausgewählt hast sich in einer version mittlerweile ein menüunterpunkt geändert hat, dann ist das für uns nicht immer nachzuvollziehen
<k1l> ich installieren nicht alle ubuntus und programme, wenn leute hier fragen stellen. das ist verständlich oder?
<uniCAT> k1l, Logisch! das sehe ich genau so..
<olli> hi! Wie beende ich vi, wenn ":q" aus unbekannten Grund nicht funktioniert? Ich habe eine Datei geöffnet, steht ausser "~" nichts drin, und nun chreibt er mir unten nur "1 more file(s) to edit"
<jokrebel> wie finde ich raus, wann der letzte Shutdown war? Und ob der "regulär" wegen niedirgem Akkustand war oder auch dies nicht mehr klappte weil er einfach ausging?
<uniCAT> nagetier, gibt es eine optimale Rate der Komprimierung im Bereich von 1-8. Eingestellt ist 5. 
<uniCAT> FLAC Komprimierung
<nagetier> uniCAT, Das ist in jedem Programm anders gelöst, kA was die Einstellungen bewirken. Schau dir an wie groß die Datei nachher ist, höre sie dir an, gehe auf ihre Eigenschaften, dort sollte das deutlicher ausgegeben werden.. und ließ die Anleitung zu dem eingesetzten Tool, das sollte dort beschrieben sein
<nagetier> uniCAT, "flac kompression einstellen" ergab - http://canundjan.de/losslessrip/#flac , http://www.audiohq.de/viewtopic.php?id=53 
<uniCAT> nagetier, thx
<nagetier> und 13.498 weitere
<uniCAT> kein Problem. ich habe Zeit in Überfluß ;-)
<nagetier> uniCAT, "Das ist in jedem Programm anders gelöst" streiche im Zusammenhang mit FLAC, das kennt nur genau die Einstellungen
<uniCAT> ok. gut zu wissen. also bezüglich mp3 bzw. ogg ist das anders. ich weiß Bescheid. danke:-)
<nagetier> uniCAT, auch da ist es eigentlich identisch, nur nennt und sortiert das jedes Tool anders. Gibt sicherlich auch welche, die das unter einem Regler vereinfachen, FLAC hat nur den einen
<uniCAT> nagetier, ist Option Simulieren bei Brennvorgang sinnvoll?
<nagetier> uniCAT, ließ doch einfach mal.. ich weiß es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, glaube aber nicht, nicht bei aktuellen Geräten
<uniCAT> nagetier, ich teste einfach:-) es wird schon schief gehen!
<bekks> uniCAT: Ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn deine Quelldateisysteme so langsam sid, dass du Angst hast sie schaffen nicht mal einfach Schreibgeschwindigkeit.
<uniCAT> bekks, das sie sooo langsam sind, glaube ich nicht. aber das weißt man nie im voraus, oder?
<bekks> NAtürlich weiß man das.
<uniCAT> bekks,  also bei mir ist , glaube ich, alles glatt gelaufen.
<nagetier> bekks, stimmt, dafür war es
<nagetier> betonung liegt wohl auf "war"
<bekks> damals(tm).
<steffen-ubuntu> hallo 
<waving_gradient> Hi, ich mein Ubuntu 14.04 bootet nicht mehr von der verschlüsselten Platte. Anstatt der Passwortabfrage kommt eine initramfs Kommandozeile ("ALERT! /dev/mapper/vgubuntu-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell"). Die Verschlüsselung habe ich damals hiermit erstellt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/. Hier ist meine fstab http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?932722 , fdisk -l http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?932
<waving_gradient> Wäre großartig, wenn mir dabei jemand helfen könnte.
<stevieh> fdisk -l sieht aber leer aus :-)
<waving_gradient> oh, wurde das nicht gesendet? http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?932725 <- fdisk -l  und http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?93 <- blkid
<stevieh> ich kenn mich leider mit dem ganzen lvm zeugse auch so gar nicht auswendig aus. Müsste auch alles gugln
<waving_gradient> ich hab mich schon in das system gechrootet und initramfs-update gemacht und auch noch mal alles gecheckt, was in der anleitung steht
<waving_gradient> aber will einfach nicht booten
<stevieh> die root partition geht noch und ist auch noch da?
<waving_gradient> ja, ich kann mit der livecd alles machen
<stevieh> das ist doch schon mal schön.
<stevieh> ne, sorry. Hab ich keinen Plan von
<waving_gradient> alles klar, trotzdem danke ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-16
<jokrebel> Moin
<jokrebel> noch mal zu meinem Upgrade Wunsch von gestern. sdx23 hatte mir da ja "hold" ans Herz gelegt. Nun seh ich heute, dass da ein "apt-mark hold weechat-devel" wohl nicht reicht, weil dann die anderen weechat-pakets trotzdem aktuallisiert würden     "Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:  weechat-devel Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):  weechat-devel-core weechat-devel-curses
<jokrebel> weechat-devel-dbg weechat-devel-dev weechat-devel-plugins  5 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 1 nicht aktualisiert.Es müssen noch 0 B von 4.720 kB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden."     also müsste ich vermutlich auch "die Abhängigkeiten" auf hold setzten. Muss man das tatsächlich "einzeln" für jedes Paket separat?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<sdx23> jokrebel: apt-cache depends weechat-devel -- wahrscheinlich nicht von einer spezifischen Version der anderen. Womoeglich kannst du aber ein anderes holden, falls die gegenseitige, versionsspezifische Abhaengigkeiten haben. Musst du halt gucken.
<sdx23> aehm, showpkg, dann sieht man auch Versionen
<jokrebel> ohje - kling komplex. Kann man nicht einfach komplett "weechat*" auf hold setzen sdx23
<sdx23> jokrebel: wenn deine shell gut genug ist, das zu globben
<sdx23> hm, offenbar nicht. Wenn sie das versuchen sollte, den * escapen.
<jokrebel> sdx23: sudo apt-mark hold weechat*    setzt 16 pakets die mit weechat beginnen auf hold. Ein unhold entfernt es von 14 wieder. von 2en wird erzählt: "Die Halten-Markierung für weechat-devel-doc wurde bereits entfernt." (selbiges für ~.common)" warum auch immer
<jokrebel> apt-cache depends weechat-devel ---> Hängt ab von: weechat-devel-curses ---  Schlägt vor: weechat-devel-doc --- Kollidiert mit: weechat
<jokrebel> und apt-cache showpkg weechat-devel -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23809477/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> nach den depends wuerde ich davon ausgehen, dass er die anderen nicht updaten darf, wenn weechat-devel auf hold steht
<Frickelpit> gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, die Devel-Version zu nutzen, dass sich der Aufwand dafür lohnt?
<jokrebel> jain - gabs mal, weil ich tierische Probleme hatte
<Frickelpit> und wenn diese doch nicht mehr vorhanden sind, warum machst du dir dann unnötig weitere? ;)
<jokrebel> hmm - guter Einwand ;-)
<jokrebel> da ich gerade die dev-1.7-rc2 in benutzung habe und aktuell wohl auch eben erst die 1.7 als stable released wurde, ich aber bei nem Upgrade die 1.8dev bekommen würde, wie müsste ich vorgehen um von der 1.7-rc2 auf die stable1.7 zu wechseln? apt purge weechat-devel ... apt install weechat?
<Frickelpit> klingt sinnvoll
<jokrebel> na dann machmer das doch mal ;-)
<jokrebel> re mit 1.7 und danke an alle
<doev> hi
<doev> Kennt jemand ein Tool, um die Ausgabe auf der Shell anhalten zu können? Im Prinzip das was "more" macht, aber dabei stört mich, dass er immer noch einer Seite anhält. Ich will es bei Bedarf stoppen können und evtl. auch  zurückblättern.
<Amm0n> less?
<doev> du meinst wenn ich die Ausgabe in eine Datei schreibe und dann mit less anziegen lasse?
<fford> most,pg
<DaVu> doev: nein. Als Beispiel: dmesg | less
<DaVu> du kannst less über eine Pipe nutzen
<doev> wie halte ich less den an?
<DaVu> hast du den Befehl von oben mal probiert?
<DaVu> Um less zwischenzeitlich (nach dem Ausführen) zu beenden "q" drücken
<doev> ah, mein Fehler. Da war noch was dazwischen, was gar nicht nach stdout ging.  Less hält also autzomatisch nach einer Seite an.
<DaVu> so ist es
<DaVu> und dann kannst du hoch und runter scrollen, wie du magst
<doev> dann muss ich nur noch einen Parameter finden, damit less erstmal durch läuft und nur auf Tastendruck anhält.
<DaVu> Was möchtest du denn im Endeffekt genau erreichen
<doev> Die Ausgabe vom Programm soll ganz normal durchlaufen. Aber ich will bei Bedarf anhalten können /scrollen und später wieder starten.
<doev> im Hintergrund läuft das Programm natürlich weiter.
<DaVu> Du hast also ein Programm oder ein Script geschrieben?
<doev> ja, aber das würde ja auch mit einem anderen Tool funktionieren.
<DaVu> Ja?
<doev> ja
<DaVu> Ein Script ist nicht gleich ein Programm
<DaVu> zumindest nicht zwingend
<doev> es geht ja um die stdout
<DaVu> ah, stimmt. Also hast du ein Bash script geschrieben
<doev> nein, ich rufe ein Java-Programm von der Bash aus auf. Das schreibt dann doch auch in die stdout.
<DaVu> ok, aber es ist dann Java und dann dürfte dir "less" nichts bringen
<doev> ich kann die Ausgabe doch auch pipen
<DaVu> ok, dann verschwinde ich mal wieder in meine dunkle noob Ecke und halte mich geschlossen :D
<doev> Hatte nie den Eindruck, dass du ein Noob bist.
<DaVu> In Bezug auf Java schon ;)
<doev> hat ja nichts mit Java zu tun. Die Ausgabe geht ja nach stdio wie bei jedeam anderen tool auch.
<DaVu> laut Ubuntuusers Wiki ist less ein "pager". Ich würde mal behaupten, es ist ein kleines eigenes Programm, dass man halt auch beenden muss (daher der Hinweis mit dem "q"). Ich denke nicht, dass "less" in dem Fall für dich hilfreich ist
<Amm0n> doev, tail -f springt zum Ende und man kann hochscrollen
<doev> Amm0n: bei tail kann man scrollen?
<doev> `was muss ich denn dafür drücken?
<Amm0n> doev, mit Shift+ PageUp/Down
<Amm0n> wie sonst auch im Terminal
<doev> dann fängt das mein terminal-programm ab
<Amm0n> shift + Oben?
<doev> ne, schon alles probiert. Aber ich teste es heute abend mal daheim.
<doev> im terminal mode geht da schon mehr.
<doev> strg+page up/down z.B.
<doev> danke soweit ... Feierabend
<Ofnir> nabend
 * Fuchs knabbert ein wenig am grumble ♥
 * jokrebel schaut dumm auf Channelschild
<jokrebel> *aufs
<emanuel> guten nabend zusammen bräuchte mal hilfe
<emanuel> jemand wach
<emanuel> :)
<k1l> frag einfach mal und dann kann man gucken ob jemand wach ist und helfen kann
<emanuel> ok danke dann mach ich das mal 
<emanuel> undzwar möchte ich kali linux neben ubuntu installieren hab auch schon eine boot fähige dvd gebrand und auch im bios eingestellt das der rechner vom cdrom starten soll eht aber nicht 
<emanuel> bekomme nur eine fehler meldung und dann startet ubuntu einfach
<mgolisch> welche fehlermeldung?
<k1l> funktioniert die cd/dvd an einem anderen rechner?
<emanuel> mgolisch, hab ich mir nicht aufgeschrieben aber ich meine dastand was von zursicherheit 
<emanuel> k1l, noch nicht aus probiert
<k1l> ja, dann wüsste man schonmal, dass es nicht an der dvd liegt.
<emanuel> ok
<k1l> das klingt sonst nämlich eher nach einem hardware problem oder an kali. da müsstest du aber die kali jungs fragen was genau da schief läuft
<emanuel> hast du da mal den namen des chatts
<k1l> #kali-linux
<emanuel>  /join kali-linux geht nicht
<k1l> /join #kali-linux
<emanuel> geht nicht 
<k1l> die haben aber user ausgesperrt, die nicht bei freenode registriert sind.
<emanuel> was ist den freenode
<k1l> das irc netzwerk zu dem du hier verbunden bist
<emanuel> wie melde ich mich an 
<k1l> /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address
<emanuel> sorry aber das hilft mir nicht kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus heir 
<k1l> dann guck mal auf der kali seite wo die noch support anbieten. ob es da ein forum gibt
<emanuel> gut dann bedanke ich erst mal 
<emanuel> mich 
<k1l> viel erfolg
<emanuel> danke biba
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-17
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich bräuchte eine Empfehlung für einen wlan-USB--Stick der problemlos unter Linux (Kubuntu 16.10) funktioniert. Hat da jemand eventuell einen Vorschlag?
<leszek> Mrokii: ich hab hier einen D-Link DWL-G122 vor ein paar Jahren mal gekauft. Dieser sollte problemlos gehen
<leszek> Mrokii: ansonsten gibts hier eine kleine Liste: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB/
<le_bot> Title: en/users/Devices/USB - Linux Wireless (at linuxwireless.org)
<leszek> ath9k basierende kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, dies sind meist die besten
<nagetier> wäre intel nicht vorzuziehen?
<Mrokii> leszek: Okay, danke, das werde ich mir mal beides angucken.
<Mrokii> nagetier: Warum intel?
<nagetier> Mrokii: Ne, glaube ich liege falsch
<nagetier> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers
<le_bot> Title: en:users:drivers [Linux Wireless] (at wireless.wiki.kernel.org)
<nagetier> Mrokii: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/support - gibt auch einen Kanal hier auf freenode
<le_bot> Title: en:users:support [Linux Wireless] (at wireless.wiki.kernel.org)
<Mrokii> nagetier: okey, danke.
<nagetier> Mrokii: finde ich auch brauchbar - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/
<le_bot> Title: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> leszek, nagetier: Vielen Dank, da werde ich bestimmt was Passendes finden.
<MultiStorm> Hallo
<MultiStorm> Ich habe aktuell ein ziemliches problem ich habe auf einem lenovo e51 ubuntu 16.04 lts instslalliert lief auch alles ohne probleme nach der installstion war mein erster schritt ein apt get update es hagelte fehlermeldung das er die pakete nicht findet also habe ich mir die netzwerk ve3bindung angeschaut und festgestellt das der rechner weder über wlan noch über lsn eine ipv4 bekommt liegt das am netzwerk oder ist das ein treibe
<jokrebel> das kann alles mögliche sein. Wie ist der Rechner denn verbunden? LAN? WLAN? Router? oder UMTS/LTE?
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Und dein Satz endete abrupt bei "...ist das ein treibe" 
<MultiStorm> Problem? War der rest
<jokrebel> !512
<le_bot> Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<MultiStorm> Verbunden istvder rechner über lan kabel wlan habe ich auch getestet aber das gleiche
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Dann ist Dein IRC-Client etwas doof, dass er das nicht in ne neue Zeile gepackt hat
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Welcher Router und welcher Provider/Tarif?
<MultiStorm> Sorry bin über handy online
<nagetier> Ist denn DHCP für den Rechner aktiv im Netzwerk?
<MultiStorm> Telekomm der router ist ein zyxel speedlink 5501
<MultiStorm> Ja die windows 10 rechner bekommen ip4 und 6
<jokrebel> also wenn andere Geräte IPv4 und IPv6 Adressen bekommen ist vielleicht bei den einstellungen des Networkmanagers was faul
<MultiStorm> Wie müsste das aussehen?
<MultiStorm> Hatte schon reingeschaut aber für lich schsuts gut aus bis aus das ip4 alles leer ist
<jokrebel> schon mal router und rechner neu gestartet in dieser Reihenfolge?
<MultiStormMobile> .
<MultiStorm> Hallo --> bin jetzt über PC online 
<nagetier> MultiStorm: Funktioniert jetzt also?
<MultiStorm> ich konnte das Problem identifizieren, Jaein nicht wirklich das Problem scheint die Dockingstation zu sein, wenn ich das LAN kabel direkt in den Laptop stecke geht es WLAN müsste ich jetzt nochmal testen
<LupusE> wenn es funktioniert, solltest du dir pump installieren (dhcp client) und ggf auch tcpdump (oder grafischer wireshark), damit man sieht was auf dem interface so los ist.
<LupusE> die frage ist ob die anfrage dein laptop verlaesst udn auf antwort wartet oder nicht.
<MultiStorm> okay ich schau mir das mal an und würde mich später nochmal melden. Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe :-)
<nagetier> Kann das jemand auf seiner Installation nachvollziehen?: Unter Xfce 16.04 kommt Kodi auf einem Rechner, der immer eingeschaltet ist, und nur der TFT abgeschaltet wird, nach dem Einschalten vom TFT immer auf die zuletzt verwendete Arbeitsfläche in den Vordergrund und bleibt nicht auf der, die vor dem Abschalten verwendet wurde. Bisher muss ich mit Alt-Tab eine andere Anwendung in den Vordergrund holen und Kodi wieder auf die gewünschte Fläc
<nagetier> he verschieben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Anwendung unter Xfce fest auf eine Arbeitsfläche zu verbannen?
<koegs> nagetier: bin mir nicht sicher ob xfce sowas hat, aber sonst könntest du auch devilspie dafür nutzen
<nagetier> koegs: mal angucken, danke
<nagetier> koegs: Joa, sieht gut aus
<nagetier> Das ist ja mal brauchbar, auch für andere Anwendungen.
<jokrebel> jo - devilspie is nett
<xtremetux> Hallo! Ich habe ein APT-Problem. Das hat anscheinend etwas mit ttf-mscorefonts-installer zu tun.
<k1l_> 16.04?
<k1l_> xtremetux: wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb -P ~/Downloads
<k1l_> dann "sudo apt install ~/Downloads/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb"
<xtremetux> Das Problem ist, daß ich in APT nicht mehr reinkomme, seit ich den Sackstand mehrmals weggekickt hatte, weil das MS-Ding nicht runtergeladen werden konnte.
<Ofnir> moinsen zusammen
<DaVu> xtremetux: was ist denn die Fehlermeldung, wenn du versuchst etwas mit apt zu installlieren?
<ShiroNeko> was ist das akutell eigentlich mit den mscorefonts, das er ständig meckert?
<DaVu> ggf kannst du ja auch dpkg -i nehmen?!
<xtremetux> Ich habe 2 Screenshots geacht. Wie kannst du die kriegen?
<k1l_> sourceforce hat mal wieder kram verkackt. und deswegen schlägt das download script fehl.
<DaVu> xtremetux: imgur
<k1l_> xtremetux: siehe meine kommandos oben
<xtremetux> imgur.com?
<DaVu> jupp
<DaVu> k1l_: er hat ein apt-get problem
<xtremetux> O.K. Kommt gleich!
<DaVu> oder eher gesagt ein apt problem ;)
<k1l_> DaVu: jaha
<k1l_> es ist aber nur ein paket-install problem, weil das paket in den install scripte die ms fonts von sourceforge wget-en will und das nicht mehr geht. deswegen bricht der paket install ab. deswgen meckert apt.
<DaVu> schauen wir mal, was die Screenshots aussagen
<xtremetux> imgur.com/dby8aic
<k1l_> und linux mint ist es auch noch
<DaVu> jupp
<DaVu> xtremetux: leider nutzt du hier ein nicht unterstütztes OS
<DaVu> mint != Ubuntu
<xtremetux> Verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe den Mint-Repository nicht nachinstalliert.
<DaVu> Man sieht am Screenshot, dass es wohl eine native Linux Mint Installation sein wird ;)
<xtremetux> Ich habe das so installiert.
<DaVu> links unten und links oben ist das Symbol von Mint
<DaVu> Ja, aber Mint hat seinen eigenen Channel. Mint ist nicht Ubuntu
<k1l_> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<xtremetux> Schön, aber da ist keiner drin. Das Problem ist ja auch kein Mint-Problem.
<DaVu> In dem Fall schon. Da es unter Ubuntu ggf. anders gelöst werden kann als unter Mint
<DaVu> und wenn da niemand ist, dann können auch wir nichts dafür. So leid wie es uns auch tut
<xtremetux> Andere Befehle?
<DaVu> vielleicht
<k1l_> xtremetux: die mint jungs fummeln da selber wild in den paketquellen rum. die sollen das dann selber supported. wenn dir der schlechte mint support auf den sack geht, denk mal drüber nach, ob du ein OS mit solchem support nutzen möchtest.
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> so isses leider
<xtremetux> Na gut, wenn ihr Mint nicht mögt... Tschüß!
<DaVu> CU
<k1l_> die problemlösung hast du ja bereits. ob die mint geht weiß ich allerdings nicht
<DaVu> ist schon weg
<assy888> !u
<husker> nick MultiStorm
<MultiStorm> Ich habe mal eine kurze frage Java ist doch bestandteil von ubuntu und muss eigentlich nicht nachinstalliert werden oder?
<nagetier> MultiStorm: was sagt denn java -version
<MultiStorm> wie kann ich das nochmal direkt in ein pastbin machen?
<nagetier> MultiStorm: schau dir /topic hier im Channel an
<MultiStorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817368/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> MultiStorm: Dann ist es nicht installiert.. lese dazu mal bitte hier - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/
<le_bot> Title: Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> also dazu muss ich sagen: ich wollte Eclipse installieren, habe dieses Runtergeladen und den installer gestartet dieser sagte mir das er kein Java findet, also habe ich mir das hier bei ubuntuusers angesehen aber die installation vom open JDK 9 ist schiefgelaufen+
<nagetier> MultiStorm: Welches Ubuntu ist es genau, und wie hattest du es aufgesetzt?
<MultiStorm> Ubuntu 16.04 lts Frisch installiert installation per USB Stick
<MultiStorm> vorab apt-get update / upgrade
<MultiStorm> vorab = nach der grundinstallation und vor der Eclipse / java installation
<nagetier> MultiStorm: Eclipse befindet sich im Ubuntu-Repositorie. Ein Fremdpaket ist dazu, soweit ich weiß, nicht nötig.. oder man hat spezielle Wünsche an dieses
<MultiStorm> ja das weiss ich aber die version im Repo ist so alt wie ich :-)
<MultiStorm> ich hätte schon gerne eine halbwegs aktuelle version
<koegs> Und was genau ist bei der Installation von Java "schiefgelaufen"?
<MultiStorm> mom.
<MultiStorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817397/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> ich glaube so langsam die installation ist hin ...
<nagetier> "33 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt." sollte korrigiert werden
<MultiStorm> und wie ?
<nagetier> Frage mich jetzt bitte nicht wie :)
<MultiStorm> LOL
<nagetier> :)
<MultiStorm> also neu installieren
<nagetier> ne
<MultiStorm> also Linux
<nagetier> Das sollte sich wohl lösen lassen
<MultiStorm> naja wenn ihr Crecks das nicht wisst wie ... bin ich schneller wenn ich das system neu aufsetze, das geht in 20 min und aktuell ist es noch fast blanko
<nagetier> MultiStorm: apt upgrade läuft vollständig durch?
<MultiStorm> ja keine fehler
<MultiStorm> bzw.
<MultiStorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817440/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> MultiStorm: 'apt dist-upgrade' ebenfalls?
<MultiStorm> ist das ein update auf die 16.10?
<nagetier> MultiStorm: upgrade, nicht update
<nagetier> MultiStorm: Nein
<nagetier> hört sich nur so an ;)
<MultiStorm> nein das geht nicht durch
<MultiStorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817445/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> das mit -f habe ich auch versucht da kommt die gleich FM wie beim eigentlich installieren des OJDK 9
<nagetier> Dann ist es ja gut das dort schon die Lösung steht
<nagetier> ahso
<nagetier> hm.. wenn sich keiner in den nächsten 18-20 Sekunden meldet, würde ich neu installieren
<MultiStorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817452/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> vermutlich das beste ...
<musca> wieso überhapt -source?
<MultiStorm> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/OpenJDK/
<le_bot> Title: OpenJDK › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> steht da so
<MultiStorm> zitat: Möchte man Javaprogramme selbst entwickeln, benötigt man zusätzlich die folgenden Pakete:
<MultiStorm> eigentlich ist euer WIKI immer tip Top
<koegs> 1. Brauchst du JDK statt JRE, Source ist afaik nicht notwendig
<koegs> 2. Jdk-headless und JdK ohne headless gleichzeitig geht evtl nicht
<MultiStorm> also headless und source weglassen?
<MultiStorm> also nur jdk, demo und doc
<koegs> Ausserdem steht da das normalerweise noch 8 statt 9 nutzen soll, ausser es gibt besondere gründe
<MultiStorm> okay gut ich installiere ubuntu neu und installiere dan nur die 8ter ....
<MultiStorm> ich danke euch ...
<koegs> Da isser weg, wieso will er schon wieder neu installieren -.-
<nagetier> Frage ich mich auch..
<dominikheirich_> hey can anyone help me.. ?
<Frickelpit> dominikheirich_: auf deutsch in einem deutschen Kanal bestimmt
<dominikheirich_> sry frage zuerst immer auf english
<dominikheirich_> aber mal davon ab geht nicht direkt um ubuntu sondern ehr um playonlinux...
<Nsodsi> o/
<Nsodsi> ich habe auf meinem vserver von 1blu ubuntu16.04 laufen und apache2.4.18 (Ubuntu), PHP 7.0.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1, MYSQL 5.7.16-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 - (Ubuntu). Darauf soll wordpress laufen. Das geht auch manchmal xD der apache stürzt unregelmäßig (mal nach minuten mal nach Tagen) ab und startet sich nicht von selbst neu. ist hier jemand tief genug im saft um mir aus der patsche zu helfen?
<Frickelpit> schau ins log, warum er abstürzt
<Nsodsi> bisher konnte ich das durch nen server reboot temporär in den griff bekommen aber heute wars dann immer im minutentakt wieder weg
<Nsodsi> [Tue Jan 17 19:24:12.073079 2017] [:error] [pid 2464] [client 89.163.224.135:48881] PHP Warning:  fread(): SSL: Connection reset by peer in /var/www/html/wp-includes/class-http.php on line 1125 steht da ziemlich oft
<Nsodsi> wobei die seite gar nicht in /var/ww liegt sondern im home eines extra erstellten users
<Nsodsi> im /var/wwww
<Nsodsi> und ssl sollte der eigentlich (tm) auch nciht machen
<Nsodsi> frickelpit ich glaube du hast mir letztens geholfen den aus dem home verzeichnis laufen zu lassen :D
<Frickelpit> grep mal nach error in deinem log
<Nsodsi> mit grep geht der zeile für zeile alles durch wo error drin steht oder?
<Frickelpit> grep  searches the named input FILEs for lines containing a match to the given PATTERN.
<Nsodsi> im errorlog steht fast in jeder zeile error
<Nsodsi> oder welchen log soll ich druchforsten?
<Nsodsi> error.log
<Frickelpit> wäre ein Anfang, wenn du Probleme hast mit dem Webserver
<Nsodsi> darf ich es dir pasten
<Frickelpit> packs in einem paste und poste den Link hier
<Nsodsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23817871/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> [Tue Jan 17 15:30:44.380480 2017] [mpm_prefork:error] [pid 430] AH00161: server reached MaxRequestWorkers setting, consider raising the MaxRequestWorkers setting
<Frickelpit> [Tue Jan 17 19:03:46.935024 2017] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 431] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<Nsodsi> der letzte müsste mein manueller reboot sein
<Frickelpit> [Tue Jan 17 19:21:36.112546 2017] [core:crit] [pid 2428] (13)Permission denied: [client 37.201.242.250:35529] AH00529: /home/naddisblog/www/wp-content/plugins/akismet/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable and that '/home/naddisblog/www/wp-content/plugins/akismet/' is executable, referer: http://www.naddisblog.de/index.php/2017/01/16/rezept-kartoffel-gemuese-gratin/
<le_bot> Title: Rezept Kartoffel-Gemüse Gratin – Naddisblog (at www.naddisblog.de)
<Frickelpit> hihi
<Frickelpit> das solltest du dir auch mal ansehen
<Nsodsi> hab ich die htaccess hat 644 und askimet hat 777
<Nsodsi> in filezilla
<Nsodsi> ah ich vergaß in /var/www/html/ liegt ja auch noch ne zweite wordpress seite.. vielleicht macht die das problem..
<tomreyn> joa, WordPress 4.1.2 ist jetzt nicht mehr so gaaanz aktuell
<tomreyn> ich würd mal stark vermuten dass sich da bereits diverse 'third party uploads' tummeln
<Nsodsi> ja die kill ich jetzt und schau mal obs dann stabil läuft
<tomreyn> ^ famous last words
<Nsodsi> hehe
<Nsodsi> ich glaube das wars is wird zumindest nicht mehr drölfzig error die sekunde angelegt
<Nsodsi> ich warte es mal ab und melde mich nochmal wenn es wieder probleme gibt xD danke euch
<Nsodsi> bis die tage
<tomreyn> viel glück!
<emanuel> guten nabend zusammen mal eine frage was muss man machen um im kali linux irc rein zukommen hab mich im forum schon angemeldet 
<Frickelpit> woher sollen wir das im ubuntu-channel wissen?
<emanuel> hätte ja sein können 
<emanuel> wie registriet man sich bei freenode 
<Frickelpit> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration sagt google
<le_bot> Title: Nickname Registration - freenode (at freenode.net)
<Frickelpit> das ist so ein Webservice, wo man Wörter eintippt und dann passende Seiten dazu angezeigt bekommt
<Frickelpit> falls du google nicht kennen solltest
<emanuel> sorry wenn ich dich mit dieser frage genervt habe 
<Frickelpit> np
<emanuel> ok danke bis dann mal 
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-18
<LupusE> g'morgen
<pawel__> join #tideways
<Matze202> hiho @all, ich vermute, das ich mir beim letzten aufräumen ein paar Pakete zuviel runter geschmissen habe. Aber hoffentlich kann mir jemand dennoch weiterhelfen. Ich habe ständig die Meldung "Not a WebDAV enabled share.", wenn ich im Thunar eine Webdav-Adresse in die Pfad-Zeile eintrage. Hoffentlich hat jemand ne Idee, denn mit Google kam ich leider auf keinen grünen Zweig.
<sdx23> Matze202: welche Pakete? /var/log/apt hilft.
<Matze202> die log geht leider nur bis 8 Tage zurück, aber das aufräumen war leider vor ca. 2-3 Wochen
<sdx23> tja, dann darfst du jetzt thunar und gvfs Pakete suchen, die mit webdav zusammenhaengen.
<Matze202> sdx23, thunar hatte ich bereits neuinstalliert und von gvfs habe ich auch 2 Pakete installiert, die mit webdav zu tun haben sollen, aber die Meldung kommt leider immer noch
<Matze202> sdx23, sudo dpkg-reconfigure thunar <<-- habe ich auch schon ausgeführt, aber leider auch ohne änderung
<nagetier> Installiert 'apt -f install' etwas nach?
<sash_> Funktioniert das Webdav-Verzeichnis denn grundsätzlich?
<sdx23> Matze202: neuen Benutzer auch mal probieren. Womoeglich liegts an kaputter Config, wer weiss.
<sash_> Also bspw so: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WebDAV/#Verbindung-per-davfs2
<le_bot> Title: WebDAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matze202> thx @all, ich geh mal eure sachen nach und nach durch ;)
<Matze202> nagetier, 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 3 nicht aktualisiert.
<nagetier> ok
<jokrebel> warum 3 nicht aktualisiert
<jokrebel> ggf. ein full-upgrade hinterherschieben?
<Matze202> jokrebel, neee, davon steht nichts dabei
<jokrebel> wo steht das nicht dabei? Und warum ist das dadurch nicht vielleicht trotzdem sinnvoll?
<Matze202> jokrebel, sorry, das steht da und soweit in die Materie habe ich noch nicht geschaut
<k1l> welche pakete schlägt er denn zum upgrade vor?
<jokrebel> aber Hauptsache erst mal ohne Wissen über die Materie aufräumen, was einem grad so unter die Finger kommt?
<Matze202> k1l, steht leider nicht dabei, wie kann ich die abfragen?
<Matze202> jokrebel, ich habe es leider auch bereut, aber leider erst jetzt, wo der log nicht mehr da ist
<k1l> "apt list --upgradable"
<Matze202> k1l, linux-headers-generic/xenial-updates,xenial-security 4.4.0.59.62 amd64 [aktualisierbar von: 4.4.0.57.60]
<Matze202> linux-signed-generic/xenial-updates,xenial-security 4.4.0.59.62 amd64 [aktualisierbar von: 4.4.0.57.60]
<Matze202> linux-signed-image-generic/xenial-updates,xenial-security 4.4.0.59.62 amd64 [aktualisierbar von: 4.4.0.57.60]
<Matze202> k1l, ups da war ich rausgeschmissen wurden, weil ich die 3 Zeilen ausgereitzt hatte, kam es wenigstens noch an?
<Matze202> achja, da steht ja ab 3 Zeilen
<k1l> ja, nutze einen pastebin das nächste mal. das ist ein kenrel update was bei dir aussteht
<Matze202> k1l, ja, aber das wird ja nichts bei dem Problem helfen oder?
<k1l> denke nicht. installieren sollte man die kernel updates aber schon
<Matze202> k1l, sash_ mount: unknown filesystem type 'davfs' (aber ein Packet davfs scheint es beim apt-get nicht zu geben)
<Matze202> k1l, macht man das mit "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<k1l> Matze202: ein "apt search davfs" sollte aber ein "davfs2" auflisten
<k1l> Matze202: nein. sudo apt full-upgrade
<Matze202> k1l, ok thx ;) 
<Matze202> k1l, ahhh ok, das gabs zwar nicht auf dem apt-get aber im apt ;)
<k1l> ja, apt ist das neue apt-get
<k1l> und hast du davfs2 jetzt installiert?
<Matze202> k1l, ja, danke dir ;) installation hat soweit auch funktioniert. habe per Terminal eine Verbindung aufgebaut und dort konnte ich leider nichts anlegen (fehlen offensichtlich die Rechte), dann hab ich es nochmal über die Pfad-Zeile des Thunar versucht, wo offensichtlich die selben Login-Daten vom Terminal mit übernommen wurden und dann ging es
<k1l> gut, dann mal besser nicht mehr sinnvolle pakete löschen in zukunft :) erspart das drüber ärgern weil wieder was nicht geht
<Matze202> k1l, jupp, jupp ;) und wenn ich doch mal ne Aufräumaktion machen, dann sichere ich mir die log-Datei unter /var/log/apt ;)
<Matze202> Vielen Dank @all!!!! ;)
<nick-power> was ist der STD Boot manager von Ubuntu? weil ich find die /boot/grub/menu.lst datei nicht
<LetoThe2nd> nick-power: die gibts bei grub2 nicht mehr (und das ist auch schon ne ganze weile der default)
<nick-power> LetoThe2nd, danke
<nick-power> ich bekomme bei jedem neustart die Grafische Meldung dass "Herunterladen von zusätzlichen Datendateien schlug fehl" nicht installiert ist, konkret "ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<nick-power> das packet ist jedoch laut apt-get installiert
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ^^^^ du hattest doch da was.
<k1l> jo. das debian paket ziehen und das dann installieren
<k1l> wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb -P ~/Downloads
<k1l> sudo apt install ~/Downloads/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<nick-power> k1l, All done, no errors.
<krabbe> suche ein soundgenerator für "wald,regen,etc" kulissen. werde an einfach nicht fündig
<nick-power> hallo ich hab ne frage zur Uhrzeit.
<k1l> 17:44:28
<nick-power> und zwar verstellt ubuntu irgenwie die Uhrzeit von windows um eine Stunde
<nick-power> k1l, *g*
<nick-power> in ubuntu wird aber alles richtig dargestellt
<deem> läuft die bios uhr in utc?
<nick-power> deem, weiß nicht was im bios läuft, aber in beiden systemen ist berlin als zeitzone eingestellt
<nick-power> trozdem hab ich den 1 stunden offset 
<deem> das klingt danach als würde ubuntu mit utc rechnen und windows mit gmt
<deem> ist windows eine stunde vor oder hinter der eigentlichen uhrzeit?
<nick-power> hinter
<nick-power> deem, hab den bug in windows gefunden https://www.georglutz.de/blog/2011/06/13/echtzeit-uhr-unter-windows-auf-utc-stellen/
<le_bot> Title: Echtzeit-Uhr unter Windows auf UTC stellen – Georgs Blog (at www.georglutz.de)
<deem> oder ubuntu
<deem> das ist kein bug. das ist ne einstellungssache
<deem> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/dual-boot-fix-time-differences-between.html
<le_bot> Title: Dual Boot: Fix Time Differences Between Ubuntu And Windows ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<deem> du kannst das auch in ubuntu ändern
<nick-power> deem, danke
<Rolfi> Hallo, kurze Frage
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit neben Windows 10 einrichten
<Rolfi> Wird bei Uefi eine Partition /boot noch gebraucht?
<Rolfi> bei manuellerbPartitionsaufteilung
<mgolisch> kommt drauf an
<mgolisch> grub kann glaub ich sogar software raids assemblen und auch lvm lesen, also evtl geht auch ohne, der einfachheit halber würde ich trotzdem eine erzeugen
<mgolisch> tut ja nicht weh bei gpt
<mgolisch> nur für fde brauchst du zwingend eine extra /boot partiton
<MultiStorm> Guten Abend die Damen und Herren
<MultiStorm> ich habe mal eine Frage ich muss ein paar sachen installieren und einrichten, unter anderem JQuery und Bootstrap, ich habe immer wieder vom Packetmanager Bowser gelesen, ist der zu empfehlen?
<nagetier> MultiStorm: Das lässt sich mit apt nicht umsetzen?
<jokrebel> was ist denn Packetmanager Bowser?
<nunatak> https://bower.io/  ??
<le_bot> Title: Bower — a package manager for the web (at bower.io)
<nunatak> Kenn ich nicht.
<jokrebel> was sollte daran besser sein, als einfach apt oder synaptic?
<MultiStorm> sage ich ganiicht das es besser ist
<MultiStorm> ich lese es u immer wieder
<MultiStorm> und weill ich mir keinen müll installieren will, dachte ich mir ich frage euch mal
<MultiStorm> kann man das den mit apt installiere ..?
<Amm0n> apt-cache search jquery && apt cache search bootstrap
<jokrebel> dann lass es und nimm einfach das mitgelieferte um Sachen nach zu installieren :=
<nunatak> !hamsterbacke Welsh, Irvine - Ein ordentlicher Ritt.epub
<Amm0n> falls du versionen brauchst die nicht in den quellen aktuell sind, nutze lxc
<MultiStorm> also soweit ich das inzwischenich brauche erstal nur das Std. zeug, wie muss ich die apt-cach ausgabe interpretieren heist es es gibt packete oder listet er alles aus was ich mit dem namen findet?
<Amm0n> mit apt-cache search suchst du nach "tags" die zur Installation verfügbar sind in den Quellen
<Amm0n> liefert dir Paketnamen die du dann bei Bedarf mit apt-get install Paketname installieren kannst
<nagetier> apt search ist afair übersichtlicher und ausführlicher
<MultiStorm> okay wenn: libjs-jquery - JavaScript library for dynamic web applications das eine zeile der ausgabe ist, ist libjs-jquery das packet? 
<Amm0n> richtig
<MultiStorm> okay verstanden
<Amm0n> mit apt show oder apt-cache show kannst du dir nach einem apt-get upgrade auch alle Informationen über das Paket anzeigen lassen
<MultiStorm> aber bootstrp scheint es nicht zu geben
<MultiStorm> okay das ist gut zu wissen
<nagetier> MultiStorm: kleine Suche im Netz sagte dass das mit bower installiert werden kann, aber auch mit git, und noch anderen
<nagetier> kA ob man sich da jetzt für bower oder git entscheiden soll, glaub ich würde zu git tendieren
<MultiStorm> ja ich fragte ja ob ich bowser installieren soll, es schien euch nicht soo zu überzeugen :-)
<MultiStorm> aber mal was anderes ... ich habe noch ein kleines Verständnisproblem was diese PPA sache anget
<MultiStorm> ich wollte sublime text installien und ubuntu-unsers empiehlt die installation über PPA, wenn ich nun aber versuche die dort beschriebene zeile im termisal laufen zu lassen sagt er mir immer das er die datei nicht finden kann
<Amm0n> mit bower konnte ich bootstrap installieren, kann aber nicht viel zu sagen, da ich mich mit dem Webentwicklungszeugs nicht auskenne.
<Amm0n> brauchen genauere Info's was du grad machst und Fehlerausgabe
<MultiStorm> es gibt aktuell keine fehlermeldungen ... ich wollte nur bevor ich loslege und mir wieder das system zerlege mal fragen was zu empfehlen ist, ich habe bootstrp heruntereladen und entpackt, wenn ich das inzwischen richrig verstehe wird bootstrap nur ins verzeichnis kopiert, bin gerade dabei das zu testen :-) dazu wollte ich Sublime installieren wie ich eine neue PPA quelle hinzufüge habe ich in zwischen
<MultiStorm> auch rausgefunden, ich stehe da manchmal auf weiter FLur wie es so schön heißt
<Amm0n> MultiStorm, was hast du denn eigentlich genau vor? Was und wozu benötigst du es?
<MultiStorm> ich muss eine kleines PHP Projekt entwickeln, ich habe zwar mit bootstrap schon gearbeitet aber noch nie selber eingerichtet und unter linux schon garnicht
<MultiStorm> mal was anderes wenn ich den Apache installiert habe liegen die webinhalte unter /var/www/html/ für diese Ordner braucht man aber rootrechte, kann ich den beseitzer einfach ndern oder git das mit dem Apache ärger?
<Amm0n> MultiStorm, ist hier gut erklärt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/
<le_bot> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Amm0n> im Punkt Rechte
<Amm0n> Aber mach mal hier nicht alles Durcheinander, bleib mal Problemspezifisch
<Amm0n> Für ein kleines PHP Projekt reicht ein Webserver und PHP
<MultiStorm> ja da hast du recht, ich denke eh ich solle solangsam aufhören, ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon ziemlich durch, ja das w+ürde reichen, aber die 2 anderen Projekte (icht von mir) nutzen bootstrap, und ich will mich ja optisch anpassen :-)
<Amm0n> Dann hör doch erstmal auf und komm wieder wenn du Hilfe brauchst bootstrap zu installieren :)
<Amm0n> Mit npm und dann bower ließ sich das Problemlos erledigen
<Amm0n> npm ist in den Universe Quellen verfügbar
<MultiStorm> also doch installieren :-) okay ich teste das jetzt mal wenn es funktioniert ist gut, wenn nicht werde ich npm und bowser morgen installieren
<Amm0n> Bower zu lernen lohnt sich wohl nicht wirklich: https://github.com/bower/bower/issues/2298
<le_bot> Title: Consider deprecating Bower. · Issue #2298 · bower/bower · GitHub (at github.com)
<nagetier> Wobei git lernen sich definit lohnen dürfte
<MultiStorm> es scheint auch nicht nötig, ich habe bootstrap einfach nach /var/www/html/ entpackt und das hello world beispiel läuft ..Git habe ich shcon installiert nutze ich auch schon seit ca. 3 monaten mehr oder weniger häufig wobei ich echt sagen muss ... SVN gefällt mir eigentlich besser, aus git werde ich oft nicht so recht schlau
<nagetier> Ich vermute, mehr aber auch nicht, bootstrap dürfte sich auch per svn "installieren" lassen
<MultiStorm> denkst du nicht das kopieren reicht?
<Amm0n> Was anderes macht git oder svn auch nicht
<nagetier> Jo
<Amm0n> hast du in der bootstrap/js datei auch jquery mit drin? damit alles funktioniert?
<nagetier> MultiStorm: So hättest du ein Anwendung, die dir auch noch gefällt, um mehrere Aufgaben zu erledigen
<MultiStorm> nagetier: wie meinst du das ?
<nagetier> Du könntest damit bootstrap besorgen und auch anderweitig verwenden.. svn/git und Entwicklung gehört ja zusammen
<MultiStorm> ja das in jedem fall, wie gesagt nutzte git zum Sourcen abgleich, aber wie man mit git was installiert .. kein plan :-) ich bin einfach zu WIndows geschädigt, obwohl ich mitlaweile vor 6 monaten umgestiegen bin ...jquery ist installiert aber nicht unter /js ist nix von jquery aber installiert ist es
<nagetier> MultiStorm: Du lädst dir doch nur den aktuellen Entwicklungszweig herunter, und installierst es dann mit den im Ordner vorhandenen Mitteln
<nagetier> Eigentlich ist das in dem Moment nichts anderes als aus den Internet kopieren
<MultiStorm> okay ich schau morgen nochmal genau, heute wird das eh nix mehr
<jimsio> ich habe mehrere bildschirme, brauche aber nur einen screenshot von einem(ganzer bildschirm nicht nur fenster) ist das einfach zu machen? druck macht einen screenshot von allen bildschirmen
<k1l> mit shift kannst du nur das aktive programm screenshotten.
<k1l> aber mach doch einfach von allem, und schneide dann einfach mit shotwell den bereich zurecht
<jokrebel> oder installier shutter - da kann man dann alles ganz genau auswählen und sogar nachberarbeiten und hochladen
<jimsio> ja will halt nicht nur ein programm
<jimsio> aber dankte euch beiden
<ring0> jimsio, bei shutter kannst du auch direkt einen beliebigen workspace auswählen. sollte genau für das problem passen
<jimsio> ring0, ja, danke dir, damit habe ich es dann auch gemacht
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-19
<DrTosh> Hey, kann mir einer sagen was es zu bedeuten hat wenn ein Directory mit einem '@' beginnt? "drwxrwxrwx  14 root   supersaiyan    4096 Jan 14 15:09 @appstore
<DrTosh> " diese sind naemlich versteckt
<yacc> Mach mal stat appstore?
<yacc> Das sollte dir sagen was Ding ist?
<yacc> Falls das nicht funktioniert, ist das @ wirklich Teil des Filenamen
<DrTosh> http://pastebin.com/H4vpf996
<le_bot> Title: File: ‘@appstore’ Size: 4096 Blocks: 8 IO Block: 40 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<DrTosh> das ergebnis
<yacc> Ist ein Verzeichnis mit einem lustigen Zeichen im Namen.
<DrTosh> mehr nicht? xD
<sash_> DrTosh: Ist das ein Ubuntu oder kann es sein, dass der Ordner aus einem Synology NAS kommt?
<DrTosh> ja genau, das ist ein Ordner von einer Synology Station
<sash_> DrTosh: Na dann sag das doch auch :) Hier ist Ubuntu-Support, kein synology-Support. Das Verzeichni stammt also aus deinem NAS, was das genau ist, kannst du bspw. hier lesen: http://ewoutreinders.com/index.php/sharing-the-appstore-folder-synology-nas/
<le_bot> Title: Sharing the @appstore folder Synology NAS | ewoutreinders.com (at ewoutreinders.com)
<sash_> DrTosh: Unter ubuntu gibts an "Special Directory Names" quasi nur die mit nem Punkt vorne, die sind versteckt. Alles andere ist dann entweder applikationsspezifisch oder von woanders synchronisiert, hat aber unter Linux keine weitere Bedeutung
<sash_> (Und das mit dem Punkt vorne gilt sowohl für Ordner als auch für Dateien)
<yacc> sash_, technisch betrachtet ist das mit dem Punkt auch eine Konvention.
<sash_> Ja, natürlich
<yacc> sash_, die POSIX APIs erlauben bytestrings als Filenamen, mit zwei Bytes die besondere Bedeutung haben 0 Byte als Ende des Strings (C Strings halt) und / als Directory trennzeichen, das wars :)
<Rolfi> Guten Tag! Anfrage eines Seniors: Ubuntu 16.04 frisch neben Win10 auf SSD (Uefi) installiert. Möchte nun Sicherung auf HDD einrichten.
<Rolfi> Habe mit gparted auf HDD eine Partition ext4 eingerichtet. In dieser kann ich aber keine Ordner machen, weil Menüpunkt abgedunkelt.
<Rolfi> HDD ist eingehängt.
<Rolfi> Partition wird als Laufwerk erkannt.
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: mit chown den Eigentümer ändern, da die Partition dem Benutzer root gehört
<Frickelpit> !chown
<le_bot> Informationen zu chown finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<Rolfi> danke. Probier ich mal.
<Rolfi> wie lautet der Pfad zu der HDD bzw. zur Partition?
<Frickelpit> schau mit mount nach
<deem> Rolfi: wenn die platte immer im system eingehängt sein soll, kannst du auch mit der fstab den besitzer festlegen
<deem> !fstab
<le_bot> Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<Rolfi> Frickelpit: Danke. Ordner erstellt. Erste Sicherung hat fast geklappt.
<Rolfi> Die Datei .dbus konnte nicht gesichert werden.
<Rolfi> deem: Danke für den Hinweis. Lese ich jetzt mal.
<Rolfi> Was ist /.dbus?  
<Rolfi> deem: Habe Uefi. Gilt dann die Beschreibung von fstab?
<Rolfi> Habe Ubuntu manuell verteilt auf 3 Partitionen: /, /home und /swap
<Rolfi> kommt daher /.dbus?
<Rolfi> Finde ich komisch, daß die erste Sicherung gleich nach der Installation wegen /.dbus nicht glatt durchläuft.
<Rolfi> Hab einen Post gefunden, in dem steht, man könne .dbus löschen. Es würde beim nächsten Login wieder erzeugt. Ist das korrekt?
<fford> Wozu dann löschen?
<Rolfi> fford: Ich habe keine Ahnung. Habe Ubuntu frisch installiert und sichern wollen und die Sicherung läuft wegen /.dbus nicht glatt.
<fford> Rolfi: Wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, nicht willkürlich löschen. Lass das Verzeichnis bei deiner Sicherung doch außen vor.
<Rolfi> Was nützt eine unvollständige Datensicherung? Am besten, ich setze Ubuntu neu auf, oder? Also die Partitionen /, /home und /swap löschen.
<fford> Rolfi: Du meinst mit einem gelöschten Verzeichnis wäre die Datensicherung kompl.? Was machst Du beim nächsten Login, wieder das Verzeichnis löschen? Trage doch das Verzeichnis aus deiner Sicherung aus, so dass das nicht mitgesichert wird.
<fford> Ist jedoch dein PC, dein System.
<Rolfi> Ist mir zu kompliziert. Also danke für Eure Hinweise. Ich fang noch mal von vorne an. Schönen Tag noch!
<jokrebel> Na wenn das mal nicht am Ende wieder dort landet wo er gerade war
<MultiStorm> Hallöchen, könnt ihr mir ein gutes Screenshoot Programm in richtung ScreenPresso empfehlen?
<ppq> MultiStorm, ich bin mit dem xfce4-screenshooter sehr zufrieden. setzt iirc kein xfce voraus. da erscheint so ein symbol in der notification area, das (konfigurierbar) screenshots macht, und per druck taste geht es auch. da komtm dann sowas: http://i.imgur.com/4pQW0fc.png
<ppq> das ding im panel hingegen hab ich so konfiguriert, dass man mit der maus einen rechteckigen bereich wählen kann (danach kommt der gleiche dialog)
<ppq> ist imho die beste screenshot lösung so
<ppq> für video siehe hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts/
<le_bot> Title: Screencasts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> super werde ich gleich mal Testen :-)
<MultiStorm> Vielen Dank !
<ppq> "Simplescreenrecorder" klingt vielversprechend
<leszek> vokoscreen kann ich auch empfehlen :)
<_moep_> recordmydesktop ist auch ganz nett. nur mit dem ton hab ich es irgendwie nicht hinbekommen
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Ich schwör auf shutter
<MultiStorm> jokrebel: shutter hatte ich auch gefunden und installiert, ist auf den erstenblick ganz nett, mehr kann ich sagen wenn ich es ein wenig im einsatz hatte
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Grade zum Teile des Desktops erst noch gleich mit Markierungen und Verpixelungen zu versehen und von da aus dann auch gleich noch zum Pasten hochladen ideal
<Matze202> Hiho @all, Webdav-Probleme mit Thunar, es werden mir nur Dateien und Verzeichnisse der ersten Ebene angezeigt. Wenn ich in eine tiefere Ebene der Verzeichnisse gehe, bleiben diese leer und beim aktualisieren wird das Thunar-Fenster geschlossen. (andere Thunar-Fenster bleiben aber offen) hat bitte jemand einen Tip, wo ich die Log finde und woran das liegen kann?
<jokrebel> Rechte/Eigentümer/Gruppe passt?
<Matze202> jokrebel, ja, das Problem wurde auch seitens meinem Serverzentrums gecheckt, aber dort gab es keine Probleme
<Matze202> mit locate thunar habe ich nach den Log-Dateien gesucht, aber leider keine gefunden :(
<jokrebel> Matze202: Vielleicht einfach mal aus dem Terminal heraus starten? Da ist das ggf. gesprächiger
<sdx23> das steht wenn in der .xsessionerrors. Erstmal mit einem anderen Client/Rechner prüfen, ob alles geht. Dann einen neuen Benutzer mit Thunar testen.
<Matze202> jokrebel, ahhh, thx, da hab ich ne Meldung --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23828493/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Matze202> sdx23, thx, ich habe aber nur die .xsession-errors gefunden und diese ist leer
<nagetier> Matze202: Hi, du könntest auch mal den Dateimanager wechseln
<Matze202> nagetier, Ich habe mir gerade mal Krusader drauf gemacht und versuch gerade da was zum Thema Webdav bzw. ne Pfad-Zeile zu finden ;)
<nagetier> Ja, genau den wollte ich auch vorschlagen, bis ich sah, wie viele Abhängigkeiten der auf ein Xfce nachinstallieren muss :)
<nagetier> Matze202: gnome-commander solls auch können
<Matze202> nagetier, thx, also per ftp wird schonmal alles richtig angeziegt
<Matze202> nagetier, kennst du zufällig eine möglichkeit, wie ich aus einer Verbindung im Thunar mit Webdav wieder raus komme, dass ich erneut mich einloggen kann?
<nagetier> Matze202: habe webdav bisher nie eingesetzt, sorry
<Matze202> nagetier, ahhh ok, kein Problem ;)
<Matze202> hat sonst jemand bitte eine Idee, wie man bei einer mit Thunar erstellten webdav-Verbindung ausloggen kann? Neustart hatte ich schon versucht und die alte Verbindung besteht weiterhin.
<nagetier> Matze202: Hast du zugriff auf de Server-Dienst?
<nagetier> Ich weiß es nicht, merkt der Server sich eine Zeitlang die Anmeldung?
<Matze202> nagetier, du meinst Root-Zugriff auf den Server? leider nur eingeschränkt
<nagetier> Matze202: also neustarten ist nicht?
<Matze202> nagetier, nein leider nicht
<nagetier> Jo, war nur eine Idee
<Matze202> oder ich frage beim Support vom Serverzentrum nach
<nagetier> Ne, das muss ja auch anders laufen
<nagetier> Matze202: Wenn du jetzt den Dateimanager wechselst, fragt der auch nicht die Anmeldung ab?
<Matze202> nagetier, ich habe die Verbindung leider noch nicht hinbekommen, weil ich komischer weise nicht nach dem Passwort gefragt werde, sondern sofort eine Fehlermeldung bekomme, die nichts aussagt
<deem> Matze202: hast du mal versucht das davfs direkt als dateisystem zu mounten?
<Matze202> deem, ahhh ok das funktionierte, aber da musste ich es mir auf einen Ordner legen
<deem> ?
<nagetier> den Mountpunkt, vermute ich
<Matze202> genau ;)
<deem> aso. klar
<deem> muss ja irgendwohin gemountet werden
<Matze202> ich hatte versucht direkt über den Pfad ((Sub-)Domain) direkt zuzugreifen
<deem> das geht aber auch nur über einen dateimanager oder gigolo
<Matze202> deem, also im Thunar ist die Pfad-Zeile und wenn ich dort die Adresse eingebe, komme ich immer noch zum selben alten ergebnis, wo es nicht funktioniert
<deem> klingt als wäre dein thunar kaputt
<Matze202> deem, das hatte ich bereits deinstalliert und wieder neuinstalliert
<deem> thunar?
<deem> komplett?
<Matze202> deem, naja mit "sudo apt-get purge thunar" und vorhin habe ich im Terminal folgendes rausgefiltert, wo der Thunar geschlossen wurde, als ich in einem leer angezeigten Ordner aktualsierte --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23828493/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> thunar besteht nicht nur aus dem paket thunar
<Matze202> deem, jupp, aber wie finde ich am einfachsten heraus, welche Pakete mit dazu gehören?
<deem> dpkg -l | grep thunar
<deem> aber ich bezweifele, dass das auch alles anzeigt
<deem> die wichtige frage hier ist eher, welche pakete für davfs zuständig sind
<deem> Matze202: schau mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WebDAV/#Xubuntu-Thunar
<le_bot> Title: WebDAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> "Passwort erst beim Abmelden vergessen" könnte für den Unterordner wichtig sein?
<Matze202> deem, thx, schau ich gleich mal nach
<Matze202> nagetier, "Passwort erst beim Abmelden vergessen"??? Beim Anmelden braucht man doch das Passwort um auch in den Hauptordner des Webdav zu kommen
<nagetier> Ja, da steht etwas auf der Seite, fand ich interessant.. evtl will er für den Unterordner schon wieder eine Anmeldung
<Matze202> deem, das sudo dpkg-reconfigure thunar hatte ich schon mehrfach ausgeführt
<Matze202> deem, die Abfrage für davfs zeigte nur folgende zeile: ii  davfs2  1.5.2-1.2  amd64  mount a WebDAV resource as a regular file system
<Matze202> deem, bei thunar hatte ich 4 Ergebnisse: libthunarx-2-0, thunar, thunar-data, thunar-volman
<Matze202> nagetier, das kam mir auch schon mal so vor, als wenn der irgendwie die Logindaten falsch abgelegt hatte und ich zwar in der ersten Ordnerebene alles machen kann, aber darunter geht leider garnix
<deem> Matze202: hast du mal, wie sdx23 sagte, einen anderen user versucht?
<Matze202> deem, soweit war ich noch nicht, weil ich da umloggen müsste, oder konnte ich mit strg+alt+F(zahl) auf keine andere Loginebene außer auf den Terminal zugreifen kann
<deem> Matze202: dann log um
<Matze202> deem, muss auch erstmal die xubuntu Benutzerverwaltung suchen oder installieren, denn ich finde die nicht und bevor ich beim User anlegen wieder einen fehler mache, gehe ich da lieber auf nummer sicher
<Matze202> ich sag mal bis gleich
<Matze202> re
<Matze202> hätte ich ja garnicht hier raus gehen brauchen
<Matze202> deem, sdx23 bei dem frisch angelegten Nutzer kommt im Thunar ebenfalls keine Abfrage von Zugangsdaten und wird mir auch nur die erste Verzeichnisebene angezeigt
<jokrebel> Matze202: Hast Du es denn schon wie vorhin empfohlen auch von einem anderen Computer aus mal gegengeprüft? (Sprich: ging die webdav Verbindung denn überhaupt schon mal irgendwie?
<Matze202> jokrebel, mein Serverzentrum hat vollen zugriff, per FTP funktioniert der Zugriff auch und per Mount-Eintrag geht es auch, sowie von meinem Smartphone (nur bei Windows habe ich noch probleme, bzw. wenn ich von dem Thunar direkt über die Pfadzeile zugreife, falls ich mal nicht dran denke, wo ich nen Webdav eingebunden habe
<jokrebel> Matze202: Ich meinte eher "per webdav von einem anderen Gerät aus"
<nagetier> Matze202: hattest du mal gnome-commander versucht? nur um Thunar auszuschließen. Der soll bei installiertem davfs2 können
<nagetier> +das
<Matze202> nagetier, ja, der gnome-commander ist installiert und dort werde ich aber nicht nach dem Passwort gefragt, wenn ich die Verbindung herstellen will und daher kommt sofort eine Fehlermeldung
<nagetier> Amm0n: und nicht einmal der Hauptordner?
<nagetier> Matze202: ^
<nagetier> sorry
<jokrebel> Matze202: und "per webdav von einem anderen Gerät aus" wie bereits mehrfach gefragt?
<Matze202> jokrebel, bezogen sich deine Fragen nur auf Linux oder andere Systeme? oder speziell auf Thunar? Ich habe leider nur einen Linux-Rechner und zu anderen Systemen oder anderen Anwendungen habe ich doch gerade schon geantwortet ;)
<Matze202> jokrebel, "mein Serverzentrum hat vollen zugriff, per FTP funktioniert der Zugriff auch und per Mount-Eintrag geht es auch, sowie von meinem Smartphone (nur bei Windows habe ich noch probleme, bzw. wenn ich von dem Thunar direkt über die Pfadzeile zugreife, falls ich mal nicht dran denke, wo ich nen Webdav eingebunden hab"
<Matze202> nagetier, nein, da kommt nur die Fehlermeldung und das Verbindungsfenster geht nicht weg, (ohne Passwort komm ich da auch nicht drauf)
<nagetier> ok
<Matze202> nagetier, die angezeigte Fehlermeldung ist absolut nichts aussagend
<Matze202> oder fast nichts :D
<jokrebel> Matze202: Baer anscheinend nicht per Webdav. Deshalb die mehrfache Frage, ob das per WebDav denn überhaupt schon mal geklappt hat.
<nagetier> Matze202: auch wenn thunar aus der konsole gestartet wurde?
<nagetier> aber das hatten wir schon..
<Matze202> jokrebel, Smartphone funktioniert per Webdav wunderbar
<jokrebel> Matze202: Und das mit den "nichtssagenden Fehlermeldungen" dürfen wir das selber entscheiden bitte?
<Matze202> jokrebel, Mountpoint per Webdav funktioniert wunderbar
<nagetier> Matze202: samt Unterordner?
<Matze202> nagetier, ja
<Matze202> jokrebel, "Verbindung konnte nicht geöffnet werden" und "File not found"
<nagetier> url ist genauso wie auf der konsole, vermute ich
<Matze202> nagetier, ist eine selbst angelegte Subdomain für den Webdav
<nagetier> Ja, da wird es schon nicht dran liegen
<nagetier> also ich meine, du wirst schon auf der konsole und im thunar das richtige Ziel angeben
<Matze202> oder ist bei gnome-commander eine Porteingabe bei Webdav zwingend? Weil ich habe nur eine für den Zugriff ohne SSL
<Matze202> nagetier, jupp, habe ich auch schon mehrfach gecheckt
<nagetier> Matze202: kannst du die Ausgabe auf der konsole mit -verbose erweitern?
<nagetier> also -v oder -vvv
<nagetier> evtl spuckt das Settings aus die zu gebrauchen sind
<jokrebel> nagetier: Weiß mans?
<Matze202> nagetier, vom Mountpunkt erstellen? mehr habe ich dazu nicht in der Console gemacht
<nagetier> Matze202: dann melde dich nochmal ab, und mit -v wieder an
<nagetier> jokrebel: was denn?
<nagetier> Matze202: oder gucke dazu natürlich in die manpage, keine Ahnung welche Option es genau ist
<nagetier> aber wirklich Optionen wirst beim Thunar je eh nicht setzen können
<nagetier> ich würds per Konsole weiter machen :)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Naja - ob da nicht irgendwo ein Typo drin ist. Ich fand bisher jedenfalls nur spärlich Fehlermeldung und gar nicht "Befehlszeilen"
<nagetier> ahso
<nagetier> jokrebel: ja, das stmmt wohl :)
<nagetier> +i
<nagetier> auch hattest du dich ja verbunden.. alles gut 
<Matze202> also mit den optionen vom mount komm ich irgendwie nicht klar, habe da bei der webdav eingabe normal das -t und wenn ich da ein -v dahinter schreibe oder es in ein -tv ändere, bringt der mir nur eine auflistung der optionen etc.
<Frickelpit> Matze202: wenn du -t angibst, muss direkt dahinter dann der fstype stehen
<Frickelpit> siehe manpager
<Frickelpit> -r
<Matze202> Frickelpit, ahhh thx, mit dem -v -t konnte ich mounten ;)
<Matze202> nagetier, aber mit dem -v -t brachte er mir keine keine Settings
<nagetier> Ja, hatte die Hoffnung -v würde ähnlich sie bei ssh ausgeben
<Matze202> nagetier, also im gnome-commander habe ich jetzt auch die Verbindung herstellen können, musste über die benutzerdefinierte Verbindung gehen
<nagetier> ok
<Matze202> arrggg, hab gerade gelesen, das ein erstellen von Dateien im Webdav garnicht vorgesehen ist, nur Verzeichnisse soll man da anlegen können und sonst nur andere Dateien darin ablegen
<Matze202> im Thunar beim per mount eingebundenen Webdav kann ich leider auch keine Verzeichnisse erstellen, aber beim gnome-commander geht es :(
<Matze202> kann es sein, das webdav noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt?
<Frickelpit> funktioniert hier mit nextcloud ohne Probleme
<Matze202> mit nextcloud hatte ich bisher auch keine Probleme, weil ich den Nextcloud-Clienten installiert habe
<p01nt3r> nabend. wie unterbinde ich bei dem befehl "du" die ausgabe des dateinamen? also so dass nur die dateigrösse in der ausgabe steht?
<p01nt3r> cut -d " " funzt net, weil das wohl kein leerzeichen ist und -d nur ein zeichen verlangt
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: da gäbe es mehrere Varianten. awk kann dir helfen, sed, tr (um Leerzeichen/Tabs zu entfernen), …
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, bei tr?
<Frickelpit> die Frage ist nur, warum? Was bringen dir die Dateigrößen ohne Zuordnung?
<p01nt3r> brauche das für ein script zur weiterverarbeitung
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: tr -d "\t" entfernt tabs
<p01nt3r> da interessiert mich der dateiname nicht mehr
<Frickelpit> dann wäre awk deine Wahl
<p01nt3r> wüsste auch nicht, wie ich bei tr nach dem entfernen des tabs weiter machen sollte ^
<p01nt3r> bzw. das würde dann schon zu komplex
<Frickelpit> du -h -d 1 | awk '{print $1}' <- tut hier
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, was macht denn die option -d beim du-befehl genau?
<Frickelpit> man du ;)
<p01nt3r> gerade gelesen und nicht kapiert xD
<Frickelpit> dann teste du mal mit und ohne -d 1
<Frickelpit> oder mach ein -d 2
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: du gibst damit die maximale Tiefe an, die du durchgehen soll
<Frickelpit> max-depth im Englischen ;)
<p01nt3r> macht bei mir keinen unterschied in der ausgabe
<p01nt3r> ah da stehts ja, sry
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: dann mach mal ein du -h / 2>/dev/null und ein du -h -d 1 / 2>/dev/null, dann bemerkst du schon den Unterschied
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, das gibt man also aus performancegründen mit an?
<Frickelpit> wat?
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, um awk die suche zu vereinfachen, damit es nicht tiefer sucht, als es suchen muss?
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: das gibt man an, wenn man nur n Level von Verzeichnissen ausgeben möchte und nicht alle
<Frickelpit> mit awk hat das nichts zu tun
<Frickelpit> awk sucht nicht
<p01nt3r> ja verstehe habs verwechselt
<p01nt3r> Frickelpit, | awk '{print $1}' gibt folglich also nur das erste "feld" der ausgabe aus?
<Frickelpit> ja
<p01nt3r> bzw. der eingabe
<p01nt3r> ok danke!
<emanuel1205> guten nabend zusammen 
<emanuel1205> hätte jemand mal eine moment würde gerne ein zeites betriebssystem neben meinem ubunut installieren bekomme aber eine melduung das das geblock wurde aus sicherheits gründen und im bios kann ich leider nix umstellen 
<DeannaT2> emanuel1205: was ist das zweite betriebssystem?
<emanuel1205> kali linux
<k1l_> ist das nicht signiert, sodass es nicht mit uefi läuft?
<emanuel1205> da lese ich gerade auch was drübermh...
<tomreyn> emanuel1205: installier's dir in ner VM, das macht bestimt mehr spaß als seite and seite
<emanuel1205> tomreyn, ich glaub mir bleibt warscheinlich nix anderes übrig :(
<emanuel1205> atm 
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-20
<husker> ich habe ein kleines Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ...
<husker> ich habe einen apache2 installiert mit php usw. nun scheint aber bei der installation was schiefgegangen zu sein oder ich habe was vergessen jedenfalls bekomme ich vom apache nur text zurück wenn ich eine php datei öffne habe ich vergessen irgendwo was zu konfigurieren?
<Frickelpit> dpkg -l *php* | grep ii sagt was?
<husker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23833265/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php7.0 und ein sudo systemctl restart apache2.service
<geser> husker: sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php
<husker> was genau installiere ich da gerade ?
<geser> das PHP-Modul für den Apachen
<Frickelpit> sagt doch der Paketname
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP/#Anbindungen
<le_bot> Title: PHP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<husker> jupp das war es:-) vielen dank 
<erik_> hallo
<erik_> kann mir hier jemand bei ubuntu-core helfen?
<erik_> sind hier nur Bots/Logger oder ist hier jemand tatsächlich am Rechner?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<dadrc> Es lesen einige Leute mit, aber halt nicht durchgehend
<erik_> wie bekomme ich ubuntu core ohne online account auf einem rpi installiert?
<deem> erik_: vermutlich gar nicht. "An Ubuntu SSO account is required to create the first user on an Ubuntu Core installation."
<erik_> ubuntu personal ist ja wohl noch "geheim" ... :(
<tomreyn> vgl. channel log in #ubuntu
<erik_> deem, warum? das ist doch linux ..., oder?
<deem> weil das da so steht
<deem> https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/raspberry-pi-2-3
<le_bot> Title: Raspberry Pi 2 or 3 | Developer (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<erik_> bei redhat muss man sich registrieren um eine aktuelle version zu bekommen. das ist aber auch die einzige linux-version die ich kenne wo man das machen muss.
<DaVu> na, dann kennst du ja jetzt dann schon mal 2 ;)
<erik_> ich finde das nicht lustig :(
<DaVu> Ist ja auch nur die Wahrheit
<erik_> bin ich denn der einzige den das stört?
<deem> anscheinend
<tomreyn> erik_: nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen: für das 'normale' ubuntu musst du dich nicht registrieren, nur für ubuntu core, was auch eher für embedded entwickler und systemadminstratoren gedacht ist.
<jokrebel> vermutlich will es keiner diskutieren weil es Offtopic ist und deshalb hier nicht hergehört
<erik_> was ist das "normale ubuntu"?
<tomreyn> ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server
<DaVu> halt jedes Ubuntu, welches NICHT auf einem RPi installiert wird ;)
<erik_> ok, bleiben wir mal bei ubuntu-server. ist das die einzige "offizelle" version die auf einem rpi läuft?
<DaVu> Ich denke auf dem RPi läuft nur Ubuntu-Core
<erik_> falsch!
<DaVu> ok
<deem> erik_: die begründung finde ich ziemlich gut und treffend. wenn dir das nicht passt, kannst du ja was anderes nehmen: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/5c33yq/why_does_ubuntu_core_require_you_to_sign_up_with/d9tzcma/
<le_bot> Title: nhaines comments on Why does Ubuntu Core require you to sign up with an online account in order to use it? (at www.reddit.com)
<tinfoil_hat> gibt es einen grund, warum gerade ubuntu core? vielleicht ist raspbian  oder arch ARM eher was du suchst
<erik_> ?
<tinfoil_hat> meine ja nur, wenn du dich nicht registrieren möchtest
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<le_bot> Title: ARM/RaspberryPi - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<erik_> ich habe diverse rpi im einsatz. u.A. auch ein ubuntu derivat. das problem ist, das diese alle nicht "offiziell" sind. so wie ich das gelesen hatte hat canoncial nun seine eigenen kernels und ein eigenes paket-management. würde das gerne, ohne online-registrierung testen.
<DaVu> Der Link von tomreyn ist doch ziemlich gut. Da wird wohl ein "offizielles" 16.04 für den Pi angeboten
<DaVu> Habe das auch gerade gelesen
<tomreyn> nee, du brauchst schon nen angeüpassten kernel, aber der rest ist standard, ja
<tomreyn> + paar PPAs
<erik_> ist das mit diesem snappy?
<tomreyn> nee
<tomreyn> kannst aver vermutlich ubuntu-core-launcher nachinstallieren wenn du das willst
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<DaVu> naja, OT ist das aber nicht jokrebel
<DaVu> snappy ist definitiv nicht ot
<DrTosh> Hey, ich befasse mich gerade ein wenig mit Docker und da stellt sich mir ein paar Fragen. Zunaechst wenn ich fuer sagen wir 3 Applications jeweils eine Docker umgebung schaffe, verbrauche ich dann mehr Ressourcen als wenn ich die 3 Applications direkt auf meiner Linux machine laufen lasse? Mit Resourcen meine ich CPU, Ram und Speicherplatz?
<sdx23> Natürlich.
<deem> naja. der overhead is da jetzt nicht so groß
<deem> gibt schlimmeres
<sdx23> Er hat nach "ob" gefragt, und die Antwort ist ganz klar ja. Wie groß der ist, kann man an den gegebenen Informationen nicht beurteilen.
<DrTosh> okay das habe ich mir schon gedacht
<DrTosh> welche Resourcen sind da am staerksten betroffen?
<sdx23> DrTosh: wenn du angepasstere Antworten möchtest, solltest du die Frage sehr viel genauer stellen.
<sdx23> !xy
<le_bot> Du hast ein Problem X und glaubst, Y ist eine Methode, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Deshalb fragst du nach Y, obwohl du nach X fragen solltest.
<erik_> Also das hier https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/5c33yq/why_does_ubuntu_core_require_you_to_sign_up_with/d9tzcma/ verstehe ich nicht. was hat das mit einem normalen benutzer zu tun?
<DrTosh> ich stecke ja noch in der Lernphase koennte man sagen, daher habe ich kein festes Problem, ich moechte es nur irgendwo einordnen koennen
<DrTosh> sagen wir ich habe einen server wo folgende dienste drauf laufen. Speicherplatz als Backup und File Storage, Git Server, Teamspeak server und webserver
<DrTosh> macht es da sinn die einzelnen Dienste in Container zu packen?
<geser> ja, durchaus
<Frickelpit> jain
<sdx23> nein
<Frickelpit> :D
<Frickelpit> #ubuntu-de ist sich mal wieder einig
<sdx23> Das liegt an der Fragestellung.
<geser> 5 Experten - 6 Meinungen :)
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: es kommt drauf an, was du erzielen möchtest
<DrTosh> ich habe eine Detailierte Frage gestellt also habe ich auch eine Detailierte Antwort verdient :P
<sdx23> DrTosh: Wozu willst du das tun?
<geser> bietet Docker keine "Isolation" der Container? wenn ein Dienst/Container kompromiertiert wurde, hat er nicht automatisch auch Zugriff auf die Daten der anderen Dienste/Container, oder?
<DrTosh> Im Vordergrund steht erstmal der Lerneffekt. Un Da gehoert neben dem praktischen erstellen und Verwalten das verstehen wann es sinn macht und wann nicht. 
<erik_> deem: was meinst du mit "was anderes nehmen" ?
<DrTosh> Wenn ich einen Dienst auf einen anderen Server verlagern moechte koennte mir das sicherlich vorteile bieten
<DrTosh> oder ich einen Dienst zerschiesse kann ich den einfach wegschmeissen und neu machen ohne den linux server zu saeubern etc
<DrTosh> zumindest waren das so meine ueberlegungen
<DaVu> erik_: es gibt etliche andere Betriebssysteme für den RPi. Raspbian ist eines davon. Vielleicht solltest du kurz erwähnen, was du gern mit dem RPi machen möchtest, damit man dir vielleicht sagen kann, was du benötigst.
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: und was, wenn die Dienste untereinander kommunizieren möchten, weil z.B. der Webserver auf den Storage zugreifen möchte?
<Frickelpit> schon musst du fummeln
<sdx23> Zu "verlagern", naja. "Wegschmeissen" - in der Tat. Aber du übersiehst, dass es auch etwas kostet, alles zu containerifizieren.
<DrTosh> Was kostet es denn?
<Frickelpit> Zeit, Ressourcen
<erik_> DaVu: ich wollte wissen, wohin bei canonical der weg, was embedded systeme angeht, geht. snap kenne ich nicht. ich kenne dep und rpi.
<DrTosh> ja klar, nur die Frage ist wie viel und ob sich das nun lohnt oder nicht
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: und das sollen wir dir sagen, was sich für dich lohnt?
<erik_> sorry, rmp, nicht rpi :(
<erik_> sorry, rpm, nicht rpi :(
<DaVu> erik_: dann hättest du das schon viel früher sagen müssen. Wohin die Reise da geht, kann aktuell vielleicht zu 100%iger Zufriedenheit beantwortet werden
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/snap/
<le_bot> Title: snap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> und RPM hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun
<erik_> ok, wie kann ich das auf dem rpi2 oder auch 3 realisieren?
<DaVu> Den Link hast du weiter oben schon bekommen
<DaVu> Ich hoffe du hast ihn gelesen
<DrTosh> Ich habe keine passende Antwort erwartet aber vielleicht eine aus Erfahrungen gewonnene Einordnung. Wie man gewinnt dabei besonders an punkt a, muss aber mehr zeit fuer b verbringen. Die Resourcen kann man bei D ausser acht lassen weil es echt nicht viel schluckt
<DrTosh> So in etwa, oder war ich da zu optimistisch? xD
<Frickelpit> ja
<erik_> DaVu: also die Server-Version für den rpi installieren, danach Snap sowie Mir und Unity8 installieren damit ich annähernd weiß was ubuntu-personal ist?
<sdx23> DrTosh: ok, meine Erfahrung zu Docker: Sehr frickelig, zu vermeiden. Dazu kommt (je nachdem, wie man conatainerisiert) hoher Festspeicherverbrauch.
<Frickelpit> DrTosh: als Alternative zu Docker kannst du dir mal systemd-nspawn ansehen
<DrTosh> mit festspeicher meinst du die HDD beispielsweise nicht den Ram oder?
<DaVu> erik_: du kannst alles mögliche danach installieren, wie es dir beliebt und was dein Usecase ist
<DaVu> Was du genau machen möchtest liegt allein in deiner Hand
<erik_> ich war einfach von der meldung "Released: 2016-12-16" von https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/p1 verwirrt und dachte man kann das downloaden und ausprobieren ...
<le_bot> Title: p1 "Ubuntu Personal" : Canonical System Image (at launchpad.net)
<erik_> hmm, allem anschein nach ist diese ubuntu personal p1 wohl nur für den internen gebrauch ?
<erik_> DaVu: eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen was mit mit einem rpi "aktuell" und ubuntu machen kann. So wie ich das gelesen hatte benutzt man u.A. für den rpi3 einen eigenen 64-bit-kernel, man benötigt also kein "rpi-update". Nur wie bitte kann ich das selber ausprobieren?
<erik_> hat hier sonst keiner mehr eine Idee zum RPI und Ubuntu mit eigenen Kernels und Snappy?
<DaVu> erik_: sorry, ich muss leider los. eine wirkliche Idee habe ich zu dem Thema aber auch nicht
<erik_> hat hier sonst niemand mehr eine idee?
<erik_> wünsche euch einen schönen feierabend und ein schönes wochenende :)
<jokrebel> Ich hab hier jemanden, der ein Ubuntu 14.04 hat. Ich hatte nur ssh-Zugriff und reparierte ein schiefgelaufenes Update. Nun ist alles aktuellel. Das "eigentliche" Problem, dass bei Klick auf das Ubuntu-Symbol links oben (Dash) man zum Loginschirm kommt und wieder neu das Passwort eingeben, hat sich aber nicht gebessert dadurch. Nun kommt man natürlich nur noch an die Programme, die links in der
<jokrebel> Schellstartleise verankert sind :-/
<k1l> sürzt also unity ab, wenn man die dash öffnet?
<jokrebel> ja. 
<k1l> auch mit dem guest user?
<jokrebel> gute Frage. Das würde den User überfordern das von ihm telefonisch zu verlangen :-/
<Frickelpit> abmelden und als gast anmelden ist zu viel?
<k1l> ich seh da entweder eine kaputte user config, dann reicht ein zurücksetzen der configs von dem user. wenn das aber bei anderem user auch ist, dnan sieht das eher wie ein treiber problem aus wenn der da 3d machen will wegen den schatten effekten etc.
<jokrebel> ich fürchte ja
<jokrebel> ich werds mal versuchen
<koffeinfriedhof> jokrebel: teste / korrigiere auch mal die Rechte im Homeverzeichnis.
<jokrebel> also Gastsitzung geht. (Hab ihn unterschätzt ;-) Da geht ganz normal die Dash-Abfrage auf
<Frickelpit> gibts noch dieses unity reset?
<k1l> gsettings reset-recursively org.compiz  
<k1l> oder "unity-reset"
<jokrebel> nach einem provoziertem "logout" ist in der .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/23834118/ zu finden
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> unity-reset -> Befehl nicht gefunden
<koffeinfriedhof> Löschen der ~/.Xauthority soll bei unity auch helfen.
<k1l> einloggen geht ja. gsettings reset mal versuchen
<koffeinfriedhof> aso
<jokrebel> k1l: das gsettings bringt -> (process:13831): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<jokrebel> k1l: Ich bin ja nur per ssh drauf
<jokrebel> koffeinfriedhof: kann ich ja mal mit umbenennen testen
<k1l> jokrebel: unity-tweak-tool installieren
<k1l> dann "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity"
<k1l> wenn das alles nicht hilft mal den .config ordner umbenennen und gucken obs hilft. danach dann die programm die man zurück braucht wieder vom alten zum neuen ordner kopieren
<jokrebel> k1l: Da ist jetzt gefühlt 1000 mal """(unity-tweak-tool:2982): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY"""" durchgerattert
<Frickelpit> geht halt nicht in einer SSH-Session
<jokrebel> hmhmhm
<k1l> jo
<Frickelpit> kann derjenige ein Terminal öffnen?
<jokrebel> dann werd ich wohl doch mal hinfahren müssen.
<k1l> strg+alt+t drücken
<k1l> oder halt mal den .config umbennenen. geht ja schnell per ssh
<Frickelpit> dann schreib ihm das in eine screen oder tmux session, die er dann joinen kann
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Das wär ne Idee, aber das wär schon schwer $user ist über 70
<Frickelpit> er muss ja den Befehl nur ausführen oder kopieren
<jokrebel> done
<jokrebel> hab das tatsächlich geschafft, ihm ein Terminal unterzujubeln wo er dann per Pfeiltasten zu "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity" blättern konnte.
<jokrebel> Leider brachte das auch nichts, die .config umbenennen brachten aber nun zumindest wieder einen funktionierenden Desktop im Lieferzustand. Jetzt muss ich ihn nur noch beibringen, wie er nun die Icons seiner Lieblingsprogramme wieder in den Schnellstarter bringen kann
<jokrebel> Danke soweit
<jokrebel> Notiz an mich: von der .config wenn wieder alles passt eine Sicherungskopie anlegen
<dreamon> Hallo. Ich hab da was Gefunden, womit ich meine alten Schwarzweißbilder farbig bekommen könnte. http://hi.cs.waseda.ac.jp/~iizuka/projects/colorization/en/
<le_bot> Title: Let there be Color!: Joint End-to-end Learning of Global and Local Image Priors for Automatic Image Colorization with Simultaneous Classification (at hi.cs.waseda.ac.jp)
<bekks> Buntstifte?
<dreamon> bekks, ne das geht auch ohne → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuJMa1v7uFw&index=9&list=PLRr9g_MZhAeBlKSTK0yo0U4VPI1mqc0vq
<le_bot> Title: CC2tv Folge 190 vom 18. September 2016 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dreamon> Leider, leider .. ist das mal wieder nicht so einfach. Das setzt torch voraus. "th" in der Konsole. Habs mir mal kompiliert.. und versucht. 
<dreamon>  Torch: not enough memory: you tried to allocate 3GB. Buy new RAM! Und noch einiges an Fehler trat auf.
<Frickelpit> Joa, der ist je recht eindeutig. ;)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich hab aber 12GB.. 
<bekks> 12Und ein 32Bit Ubuntu, was?
<bekks> Meinst du dieses Torch?: http://torch.ch/docs/getting-started.html
<le_bot> Title: Torch | Getting started with Torch (at torch.ch)
<dreamon> bekks, nee.. 64Bit Xubuntu
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23835544/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und wieviel RAM hast du belegt?
<dreamon> https://github.com/satoshiiizuka/siggraph2016_colorization
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - satoshiiizuka/siggraph2016_colorization: Code for the paper 'Let there be Color!: Joint End-to-end Learning of Global and Local Image Priors for Automatic Image Colorization with Simultaneous Classification'. (at github.com)
<dreamon> bekks, Wie kann ich das abklären wieviel belegt ist?
<bekks> free -m
<bekks> So wie immer.
<dreamon>               gesamt       benutzt     frei      gemns.  Puffer/Cache verfügbar
<dreamon> Speicher:       11916        1434        9495         122         987        9999
<dreamon> Auslagerungsspeicher:       19105        2334       16770
<dreamon> 9GB sollten doch reichen
<dreamon> Die verwenden dort Cuda.. scheint schon sehr Rechenaufwändig zu sein.
<bekks> Natürlich ist es das.
<dreamon> bekks, Sie schreiben: All packages should be part of a standard Torch7 install. For information on how to install Torch7 please see the official torch documentation on the subject.
<bekks> Sagte ich doch: http://torch.ch/docs/getting-started.html#_
<le_bot> Title: Torch | Getting started with Torch (at torch.ch)
<bekks> Erste Box, drei Zeilen.
<dreamon> Ja das hab ich gemacht. 
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu ist das?
<dreamon> Konnte aber das "th" nicht starten. dazu mußte ich in ~/torch/install/bin/ gehen und dort .th starten.. was dort dann so endete wie im Pastebin beschrieben
<dreamon> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<bekks> Dann hast du "th" eingegeben, und dann?
<dreamon> ./th colorize.lua P1.JPG P1_Farbe.jpg
<bekks> Dann sind die Bilder zu groß und passen nicht in deinen RAM.
<dreamon> 3,6M ist P1.jpg
<bekks> MAcht nix.
<bekks> Die AUFLÖSUNG und FARBTIEFE sind zu hoch, das produziert zu viele Daten für deinen RAM.
<bekks> Sagt mir schon der erste Treffer bei der Suche nach deiner Fehlermeldung.
<dreamon> Ich hab mit gimp in gray gewandelt.. 4896 × 2752 pixels
<bekks> Ja, und?
<dreamon> Ok ich reduziere mal. Konntest du herausfinden was für eine Auflösung oder dpi empfehlen?
<bekks> Eine, die noch in deinen RAM passt. Ich mach doch nicht deine Arbeit :D
<dreamon> Hast mir bitte den Link.. 
<dreamon> 3GB für ein 3MB Bild .. 
<bekks> Gibst du ein, bei Google: "Torch: not enough memory: you tried to allocate 3GB. Buy new RAM!", klickst du ersten Link.
<dreamon> bekks, Danke.. das er nicht swap verwendet, wundert mich.. ( hab ne ssd ) .. 
<dreamon> bekks, Nun funktionierts. merci
<bekks> Und du hast es jetzt wie gelöst?
<dreamon> Ich hab die Auflösung reduziert.. auf 1500 height.. Das geht ganz gut 
<dreamon> Ich bin überrascht wie gut die Ergebnisse doch sind.
<dreamon> bekks, Ist cool gemacht. Bilder sind stellenweise überraschend gut.
<bekks> Wie lange dauert die Bearbeitung eines Bildes?
<dreamon> bekks, Das hängt von der Größte ab. 1500 height ca. 3 Minuten. Wenn es aber kleiner ist, mal 10 Sekunden .. mal 30 Sekunden.. aber eigentlich zügig
<dreamon> Ich muß noch einen Schleife drum rum basteln, so das er es der Reihe nach durcharbeitet. Die Ergebnisse sind Sehenswert.
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-21
<Pappilon> morgen
<Pappilon> hat jemand erfahrung mit linux unter hyper V, bekomme da die Grafikkarte net zum laufen
<Frickelpit> meine letzten Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu unter Hyper-V waren eher schmerzlich
<Pappilon> um genau zu sein ist es ein Linux mint 18, denke aber die unterschiede werden da nicht so groß sein
<Pappilon> schätze mal die graka hast auch nicht zum laufen bekommen
<Pappilon> wo hat es bei dir gehapert?
<Frickelpit> es hat geruckelt wie sau
<Frickelpit> ergo unbenutzbar
<Frickelpit> keine 3D-Unterstützung
<Pappilon> hattest du gen1 oder gen2?
<Frickelpit> 1
<Pappilon> okay, bei gen2 konnte ich ihm zumindest eine remote grafikkarte mitgeben, nur wird die nicht vom system erkannt ^^
<Frickelpit> lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Wenn möglich, nutze einen anderen Hypervisor
<Pappilon> schade
<Pappilon> empfehlungen?
<Frickelpit> Virtualbox oder VMWare laufen gut
<Pappilon> okay, dann werde ich mal schauen, danke erstmal
<Frickelpit> np
<Pappilon> okay, habe auch gerade eine passende aussage auf altaro gefunden:  There’s no way I’m setting up a RemoteFX system just to run Ubuntu Desktop when all I really need is server capabilities. 
<napterk> Hallo
<Mimikry> Hallo gibt es Banking trojaner für Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> was willst Du damit?
<Mimikry> Ich will keine bankingtrojaner aber es geht mir um die Sicherheit und die Aufklärung
<k1l_> Mimikry: es gibt sicherheitslücken, die sind nicht an das OS gebunden. z.b. wenn jemand deinen internetverkehr mitschneidet und der nicht https nutzt. oder wenn da java scripte laufen, die befallen sind. deswegen ist es wichtig, dass man sein system aktuell hält, weil ubuntu updates raussendet um bekannte lücken zu schliessen.
<fford> Mimikry: google aufrufen: "Banking Trojaner für Linux" eingeben, auf die Links klicken
<Mimikry> Gibt es firefox Addons Trojaner?
<Mimikry> Ok hat sich erledigt, ciao
<Coco_> Hallo, ist das der richtige Ort, um Installationsfragen zu klären?
<k1l_> für ubuntu, ja
<Coco_> prima
<Coco_> folgendes: windows 7, partition mit 100GB erstellt, 16.04 mit rufus auf usb stick geladen
<Coco_> ich möchte ubuntu neben windows laden
<Coco_> in videos gibt es immer zwei möglichkeiten: install ubuntu beside windows und something else
<bekks> Dann installier Windows, und danach Ubuntu, und folge den Anweisungen? :
<bekks> :)
<Coco_> was von beidem sollte ich nehmen`
<Coco_> frage hat eine weile gedauert :D
<k1l_> Coco_: beside windows ist die automatische partitionierung. something else ist die manuelle partitionierung.
<tomreyn> multi-boot kann man machen, aber ich halte es für die meisten anwendungsfälle für blödsinn, denn das rebooten nervt. dann besser virtualisieren, wenn die rechenpower das hergibt.
<k1l_> och, dualboot ist schon ok
<tomreyn> mit zwei rechner, ja :)
<Coco_> bin mit meiner virtuellen maschine unzufrieden, weil langsam
<bekks> Welche CPU hast du, wieviel RAM, und wie hast du deine VM konfiguriert?
<Coco_> über VMBox, wie genau weiß ich nicht mehr, ist lange her
<tomreyn> windowstaste+pausetaste zeigt das glaub ich an
<Coco_> CPU ist  intel core i5 3230M 2,6 GHz
<bekks> Es gibt kein VMbox, du meinst sicher Virtualbox oder VMware Workstation.
<bekks> Und wieviel RAM hast du?
<k1l_> das hilft ihm bei seinem installationsproblem aber auch nicht weiter :)
<Coco_> Oracle VM virtualbox
<Coco_> 4GB ram leider, erweiter ich demnächst auf 8GB, ist ein laptop
<tomreyn> aber schon ne 64-bit CPU ne?
<tomreyn> ah schriebst du schon
<Coco_> will ubuntu hauptsächlich für ROS
<bekks> Was ist "ROS"?
<Coco_> robotic operating system
<bekks> Was ist das?
<Coco_> softwareframework für robotikanwendungen
<Coco_> benutze es im praktikum und will es auch zuhause haben
<Coco_> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_Operating_System
<le_bot> Title: Robot Operating System – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Coco_> aber eigentlich wollte ich echt ein dualboot machen :P habe ja auch alles vorbereitet
<bekks> Dann installier Windows, und dann "something else" um Ubuntu zu installieren.
<Coco_> something else, dann partition auswählen
<Coco_> sieht halt so gefährlich aus das fenster und in videos reden die immer von swap partitionen machen usw
<Coco_> hab halt angst, mir was zu zerhauen
<k1l_> Coco_: was spricht denn gegen die geführte installation, wenn du dir das nicht zutraust?
<Coco_> geführte installation ist der punkt "ubuntu neben windows installieren" ?
<k1l_> ja
<Coco_> ich weiß nicht, ob da was gegen spricht, weil ich ja nicht weiß was der dann macht 
<Coco_> wo installiert er das dann?
<k1l_> er legt automatisch die benötigten partitionen an
<bekks> Und was ist das Problem am Zerhauen, wenn man eh gerade erst alles neuinstalliert hat? :)
<Coco_> und wenn ich die seperate schon habe? kann er die auch nehmen?
<k1l_> er zeigt dir da eine auflistung
<Coco_> ist nicht neu installiert
<Coco_> windows läuft schon ewig
<Coco_> ah ok, und dann kann ich die seperate partition nehmen und nochmal zerteilen wenn ich möchte?
<k1l_> Coco_: dann nimm die manuelle installation und gibt die partitionen an, wenn du die vorher schon gemacht hast
<tomreyn> dann hast du ja sicherlich funktionierende backups konfiguriert.
<k1l_> und auf irgendwelche youtube videos würde ich mich nicht verlassen. 
<Coco_> hab ne recovery festplatte, die dafür sicherlich da ist :P
<Coco_> ok, also something else, die partition auswählen und dann muss ich nicht noch irgendwas mit swap machen wie das in tutorials steht
<bekks> Coco_: "Sicherlich"? Hast du jemals geguckt ob du davon orgendwas recovern kannst? :)
<Coco_> nein :D
<k1l_> Coco_: als standard install hat man mesist 3 partitionen: /, /home und swap
<Coco_> aber wichtige daten sind in der cloud
<bekks> LOL, wichtige Daten und Cloud in einem Satz.
<k1l_> kannst ja in der 100GB partition eine "erweiterte partition" anlegen und dann dort 20GB für / mit ext4, swap in der größe vom ram, und dann den rest ext4 für /home
<bekks> Ich würde wirklich die geführte Installation empfehlen.
<Coco_> ok, muss mir also überlegen, ob ich mich reinlese, wie man linux am besten partitioniert... ODER ich mache die geführte installation einfach auf einer partition
<k1l_> ich habe dir doch gerade einen plan genannt.
<Coco_> bekks sagt das gegenteil :P
<Coco_> also machen wir es wie du sagst kil
<Coco_> oder ich mache es sorry
<k1l_> wenn du dir aber nicht zutraust das zu schaffen, dann empfehle ich dir auch die geführte installation.
<Coco_> bleibt dann noch die frage, ob ich bei der geführten installation auch die bereits bestehende leere partition auswählen kann oder nur von der windows abzwacke?
<Coco_> ich kann es ja jederzeit neu aufsetzen, wenn mich die partitionierung stört
<k1l_> klick halt mal drauf und guck was er vorschlägt
<Coco_> dann bin ich nicht mehr im chat, um nachfragen zu können
<Coco_> :D
<Coco_> ich machs einfach, bei fragen breche ich ab
<k1l_> auch das live system kann sich zum irc verbinden
<Coco_> ahh, ubuntu ist während der installation schon navigierbar?
<Coco_> mit webbrowser?
<k1l_> ja, boote in das live ubuntu. da hast du einen normalen desktop
<Coco_> gut, ich probiers mal, komme zurück und berichte, wie es lief, wenn ich mir den pc nicht abfackel
<bekks> Ich sehe da jetzt ein Windows sterben.
<Coco_> hello there
<Coco_> k1I still there
<Coco_> k1l
<k1l_> janee, war mal afk. und bin es gleich wieder
<Besi> hallo wenn ich die nvidia treiber installieren in ubuntu 16.0.4.01 LTS über den Treiber Manager und dann Neustarte kann ich nicht nicht mehr ins System Anmelden ich werde immer wieder ins Anmelde Bildschirm zurückgeworfen obwohl das Passwort stimmt
<Besi> hallo wenn ich die nvidia treiber installieren in ubuntu 16.0.4.01 LTS über den Treiber Manager und dann Neustarte kann ich nicht nicht mehr ins System Anmelden ich werde immer wieder ins Anmelde Bildschirm zurückgeworfen obwohl das Passwort stimmt
<dreamon> Besi, Am besten den Treiber wieder runterwerfen.
<Besi> aber das ist ein Bug der ist schonn länger bekannt wiso behebt das nicht Ubuntu nicht
<Besi> ich will Steam CS Go Spielen
<dreamon> Hast du alle Treiber durchprobiert?
<Besi> ja
<Besi> ich weiss nicht wie ich es den Ubuntu Entwicklern melden soll damit sie das beheben können
<dreamon> Ok. Dann kann ich auch nicht weiter supporten. Ich hab hier meine Nvidia stillgelegt, weil es mir auch auf die Nerven ging. Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand anderes mehr?
<Besi> aber der fehler ist nur bei ubuntu bei anderen Distros ist das Problem nicht
<dreamon> Schreib einfach mal ein bisschen mehr.. Obs ein Laptop ist.. 
<misterxyz> hat hier jemand auch ein Thinkpad mit dem Power Bridge System?
<misterxyz> es geht um das akku-applet, das den Durchschnitt der beiden Ladestände anzeigt, was ziemlich sinnlos ist
<dadrc> Jo, das ist im Moment so
<dadrc> Gibt's einige Meldungen zu
<misterxyz> okay
<misterxyz> gibts da Aussichten dass das gefixt wird?
<dadrc> misterxyz, es gibt zumindest einen offenen Bug dazu
<dadrc> Denke schon, dass es da einen Fix für geben wird
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/880881
<le_bot> Title: Bug #880881 “[ffe] Power indicator does not combine multiple bat...” : Bugs : indicator-power package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<misterxyz> okay
<misterxyz> naja aber was der da vorschlägt macht ja auch wenig Sinn, oder?
<misterxyz> würde doch mehr Sinn ergeben, wenn man den Gesamtladestand und die Gesamtkapazität berechnen würde und darüber dann die Prozentangabe bestimmen würde
<misterxyz> oder sehe ich das falsch?
<dadrc> misterxyz, würd ich auch so vermuten … aber dafür ist ja so ein ticket da
<misterxyz> ja
<RDX400> Guten Abend, ich habe ein Problem und finde leider nichts passendes über Google. Das ist mein Problem : Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6) ...
<RDX400> dpkg: error processing package grub-pc (--configure):
<RDX400>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<RDX400> Setting up unattended-upgrades (0.90ubuntu0.3) ...
<RDX400> dpkg: error processing package unattended-upgrades (--configure):
<RDX400> http://pastebin.com/eDSWydDm
<le_bot> Title: Setting up grub-pc (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6) ... dpkg: error processing package - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mgolisch> RDX400: was hast du gemacht damit das passiert ist?
<RDX400> mgolisch, ganz ehrlich, nichts. Ich kann nur seitdem dieser Fehler entstanden ist, keine upgrades mehr ausführen.
<mgolisch> platz hast du aber noch?
<mgolisch> df -h
<mgolisch> ansonsten müsstest du dir die enstprechenden .postinst scripts ansehen
<mgolisch> warum die fehlschlagen
<RDX400> mgolisch, platz ist jede Menge da ca. 100 Gb. ich suche nebenbei auch weiter nach lösungen
<mgolisch> naja schau dir die fehlschlagenden scripts an
<mgolisch> die liegen unter /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<RDX400> mgolisch, danke ich schaue jetzt mal nach
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-22
<hplfk> #ubuntu-de
<hplfk> hallo
<hplfk> jemand da?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> Nabend
<jokrebel> aha
<Rochvellon> hm, keine 3 Minuten
<hplfk> hallo
<hplfk> ich nutze ubuntu und habe einen neuen fritz wlanstick ich bekomms einfach nicht hin bitte helft mir danke
<hplfk> kann mir bitte jemamnd helfen??
<hplfk> ich nutze ubuntu und habe einen neuen fritz wlanstick ich bekomms einfach nicht hin bitte helft mir danke
<jokrebel> was ist das denn für einer?
<jokrebel> lsusb gibt Auskunft
<hplfk> ähhm ein neuer stick
<hplfk> also den neuesten fritz wlanstick
<jokrebel> soso und was für einer _genau_ ... wie gesagt lsusb sagt mehr drüber
<Rochvellon> hplfk: hier schon mal geschaut? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FRITZ%21WLAN_USB_Stick/
<le_bot> Title: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hplfk> ja hab es auch so gemacht
<hplfk> deshalb bin ich ja bei euch jetzt gelandet
<jokrebel> dann solltest Du aber auch anfangen, die gewünschten Information zu liefern
<hplfk> jokrebel wie mache ich daS?
<Rochvellon> hplfk: mit lsusb im Terminal kannst Du die genaueren Daten zu dem Stick abrufen
<hplfk> ok mom ich gebs imn term mal so ein
<Rochvellon> und mit Hilfe dieser Daten kann dann geschaut werden, ob bereits ähnliche Probleme schon bekannt sind
<hplfk> ok 
<hplfk> wie mache ich pastebin??
<jokrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hplfk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846604/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> hplfk: Schlechte Stickwahl würd ich sagen such mal nach deiner ID bei https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/AVM/  <--- Achtung, eine Inbetriebnahme ist unter Linux bislang nicht gelungen.
<le_bot> Title: AVM › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ID ist 057c:8503
<ghostcube> jo geht nich
<Rochvellon> jo, sieht eher Mau aus
<ghostcube> die 8503 lüppt momentan soweit ich weiss auf keiner distrie
<hplfk> mist
<jokrebel> warum kauft man sich auch neu einen Fritz!WLAN stick und nicht einfach einen der keine Probleme macht?
<hplfk> gilt das für alle fritz sticks??
<ghostcube> nich für die älteren
<ghostcube> warum willst du denn ne fritz stick?
<hplfk> gohst hab noch nen älteremn
<hplfk> rangeschmissen
<jokrebel> aber wenn er neu ist, sollte ja ein Umtausch möglich sein
<hplfk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846643/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ghostcube> der geht nur mit ndiswrapper wahrscheinlich
<ghostcube> :D
<jokrebel> bääh mit ndiswrapper
<ghostcube> du hast glück 
<hplfk> ohh super
<ghostcube> 2 mal ne niete
<ghostcube> :D
<hplfk> geht der ältere unter ubuntu 16.04?
<ghostcube> mit ndiswrapper evtl
<jokrebel> hplfk: Besorg Dir doch einfach einen, der Out of the box geht
<ghostcube> kauf dir halt nen normalen usb wlan stick
<ghostcube> für 10 euro
<hplfk> ok
<jokrebel> !hlc
<jokrebel> !hcl
<le_bot> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<jokrebel> na doll
<ghostcube> https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN722N-High-Gain-Antenne-WLAN-Empfang-unterstützt/dp/B002SZEOLG
<ghostcube> hier langt
<jokrebel> was er aber halt nicht mehr mit kriegt
<ppq> http://www.delock.de/produkte/G_12463/merkmale.html
<le_bot> Title: Delock Produkte Delock USB 3.0 Dualband WLAN ac/a/b/g/n Stick 867 Mbps (at www.delock.de)
<ppq> http://geizhals.de/delock-usb-3-0-dual-band-stick-12463-a1466952.html
<ghostcube> kuh er is wech
<ghostcube> :D
<le_bot> Title: DeLOCK USB 3.0 Dual Band Stick Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<ppq> seit linux 3.19 unterstützt laut hersteller, billig und überall zu haben
<ppq> achso
<jokrebel> Naja - fürs LOG und die andere Nachwelt
<ppq> narf, nu hab ich extra geguckt
<ghostcube> den tp link hab ich 
<jokrebel> wir alle
<ghostcube> lüppt, kann halt nur 150  aber mal ehrlich...
<ppq> 5 GHz ist schon nett zu haben
<ghostcube> das stimmt
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-15
<stevieh> the debug information found in "/lib64/ld-2.26.so" does not match "/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" (CRC mismatch).
<stevieh> wie grenze ich denn sowas ein? das ist ne ausgabe von qt-creator, aber ich denke das ist nicht entscheidend
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: schaut nach nem multiarch problem aus https://askubuntu.com/questions/660759/confused-about-packages-libc6-amd64-and-libc6amd64
<le_bot> Title: dpkg - Confused about packages libc6-amd64 and libc6:amd64 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> mompl. schau ich mir mal an
<stevieh> hehe, geht zwar immer noch nicht, aber der fehler ist weg :-)
<stevieh> danke!
<LetoThe2nd> yay!
<FrameFever> ich hab ubuntu auf einer vmware installiert
<FrameFever> server mode
<FrameFever> kann die wm aber nicht anpingen
<FrameFever> habe eine ip in der vmware
<FrameFever> und kann über die auch ins netz
<FrameFever> was kann ich tun?
<Lengsdorfer> du musst bei den einstellungen für die netzwerk emulation gucken
<Lengsdorfer> by default macht das vmware nat
<Lengsdorfer> fungiert also quasi als router
<Lengsdorfer> das kann man anders einstellen
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-16
<blingbling> Habe ein paar Fragen zum dem thread https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/qos-voip-priorisierung/2/ -- gibt's hier jemand in dem Channel, der das in Betrieb hat? Wo wird die config für tc eingehängt? wie könnte ich https://cisconerd.wordpress.com/2012/09/13/qos-cheatsheet/ implementieren?
<le_bot> Title: QoS / VoIP-Priorisierung › Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> /join 
<Frickelpit> Fuchs: da fehlt der Channel hinter *rennt*
<Fuchs> nicht Du auch noch 
<Fuchs> das war als Hilfe fuer multistorm gedacht
<Frickelpit> Ich troll doch nur :)
<Fuchs> /quote kline
<Frickelpit> heh
<empedokles78> wie löscht man eine url im selectionsmenu von firefox?
<dadrc> früher ging das mit 'Entf', wenn das nicht mehr geht, weiß ich es nicht
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit mplayer liefert bei Aufruf Fehler: Error in skin config file at line 6: PNG read error in /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default/main
<Rolfi> Hab schon de- und installiert, sowohl über Softwarecenter als auch  Kommandozeile. Hat jemand bitte eine Idee?
<leszek> Rolfi: du musst wohl die konfiguration löschen. Es versucht irgendein skin zu laden, was nicht funktioniert
<leszek> die config liegt in ~/.mplayer
<Rolfi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/783489/cant-use-mplayer-on-16-04-lts-x64
<le_bot> Title: Can't use mplayer on 16.04 LTS X64 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> Der rm-Befehl in dieser Anleitung funktioniert nicht.
<Rolfi> Datei nicht gefunden.
<leszek> sprich du hast schon keine config in home. Dann ist das Paket selbst wohl kaputt und liefert ne falsche config
<leszek> Rolfi: du kannst entweder dann mit dpkg -L mplayer schauen wo es seine standard config reinstalliert und diese dann anpassen oder korrigieren, oder du nutzt gleich einen anderen player, wie mpv z.B.
<Rolfi> nein, eine Datei .mplayer gibt es nicht.
<Rolfi> das Programm Anki benutzt mplayer. Ist es leicht, dies zu ändern?
<Rolfi> dpkg-query: Paket »mplayer« ist nicht installiert
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<dr_bob> Rolfi, apt-file search /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default liefert mplayer-skins.  Ich würde mal versuchen, das Paket neu zu installieren: sudo apt install --reinstall mplayer-skins
<RedNifre> Gibt es ein Tool mit dem ich in einem FAT-Dateisystem die Dateien anhand des Namens unabhängig von Groß- und Kleinschreibung sortieren kann? Ich frage weil ich hier Hardware habe die die Dateien nur in der FS-Nativen Reihenfolge anzeigen kann.
<Rolfi> dr bob: leider nach Durchführen des Vorschlages  immer noch der gleiche Fehler.
<Rolfi> kann es an Anki liegen?
<Rolfi> .mplayer nun vorhanden.
<dr_bob> Hm. Vielleicht doch erst mal mplayer-skins deinstallieren.  Dann auf die Fehlermeldung achten (vermutlich wird er ein Verzeichnis nicht löschen, weil es nicht leer ist) und das Verzeichnis löschen.  Dann neu installieren.
<Rolfi> Auch nach Deinstallieren von mplayer-skins gleicher Fehler.
<Rolfi> Deinstallation verlief fehlerfrei
 * dr_bob ist im Moment ratlos.
<stevieh> ja, wer ist das manchmal nicht
<gkm> hi geht bei euch virtualbox aus den quellen?
<gkm> bei mir frieert alles ein wenn ich ne maschiene starte
<ppq> gkm, nutz besser das von virtualbox.org. ist aktueller
<ppq> die haben auch ein repository das du einbinden kannst
<ppq> ist dort beschrieben
<gkm> na ich bin immer gut mit der aus der ubuntu-version ausgekommen
<jokrebel> gkm: ich nutze 5.1.30-118389~Ubuntu~xenial und dieses Virtualbox läuft prima
<ppq> jokrebel, mach mal updates :)
<stevieh> echt, hier riechts schon :-)
<jokrebel> die Quelle dazu ist http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib
<le_bot> Title: Index of http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian (at download.virtualbox.org)
<jokrebel> huu? Mach ich fast täglich?
<stevieh> ja, kann ja sein, dass das für xenial das frischeste ist.
<ppq> ne, gibt 5.1.32-120294~Ubuntu~xenial
<ppq> kam heute reingespült
<ppq> manche mirrors in der de.archive.ubuntu.com rotation hinken kräftig hinterher, leider. daran liegts eventuell
<jokrebel> ah tatsächlich; da steht grad ein virtualbox update tatsächlich an. War heut Vormittag noch nicht dabei
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Wie kann ich Flash Drive aus Terminal mounten, bitte?
<k1l> !mount
<le_bot> Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Danke.
<k1l> mount $was $wohin
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Was ist $was für Flash Drive, bitte?
<k1l> das /dev/sdXY
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, es ist sdb für mich. Danke.
<k1l> guck besser mit "sudo parted -l" erst nach ob da nicht eine partition drauf ist
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Es funktioniert. Danke nochmal.
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-17
<dreamon> moin. Etwas früh für Probleme. Habe meine Kiste heute Nacht durchlaufen lassen. Ist ein Notebook hab mit Tastendruck die Hintergrundbeleuchtung abgeschaltet. In der Früh war Kiste in Standby gegangen gewesen. Hab sie dann erweckt. Display dunkel(keine Hintergrundbeleutchtung) 
<dreamon> Jetzt gerade eben exteren Monitor rangestöpselt und konnte mit Alt+Strg+F2 in die Konsole.
<dreamon> Wechsle ich mit strg+alt+f7 in die Gui geht auch dieser Monitor aus.
<dreamon> haha.. habs hinbekommen → echo 400 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness .. blöde Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
<gkm> moin
<gkm> heute beim boot wollte ubuntu die passphrase der festplatte das hatte ich noch nie
<gkm> mit glück viel mir die richtige ein
<gkm> und nun hab ich kein sound mehr alsa lädt nicht
<gkm> habe neu gebootet und den vorherigen kernel genommen nun gehts erstmal
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Bei Gnome kann man ja mit der Super-Taste die Übersicht aufrufen und einfach drauf lostippen um eine Anwendung zu finden. Leider findet Gnome bei mir alle Anwendungen immer nur unter ihrem englischen Namen. "drucker" findet z.B. nichts. "printer" findet dann das Tool "Printers", das nach dem Öffnen dann aber "Drucker "heißt. Und das ist auch mit "Sound" und "Netzwerk" und vielem anderen noch so. Wie kann man das alles a
<MadPsymon> hast du mal die spracheinstellungen gestartet und evtl. fehlende Sprachpakete nachinstalliert?
<NTQ> MadPsymon: Ich habe gerade mal den Dialog "Region und Sprache" gestartet. Da steht zwar alles auf Deutsch, aber plötzlich poppte ein Dialog auf, der mir vorschlug 4 deutschsprachige Pakete nachzuinstallieren. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> kann mir jmd. sagen, wo ich dateien hinschreiben muss, damit apache sie ausgibt? Apache läuft!
<Frickelpit> in das DocumentRoot, welches du definierst
<Frickelpit> standard in /var/www/html
<NTQ> tojoko: Siehe auch /etc/apache2/sites-enabled. Aber denk dran, dass dort nur symlinks zu den Dateien in /etc/apache2/sites-available liegen. Außerdem können auch Definitionen in /etc/apache2/conf-available (und conf-enabled) liegen.
<stevieh1> wie könnte ich denn am elegantesten (und zuverlässigsten) in nem Bash script, partitionsnummer, grösse und humand readable Part type rausbekommen?
<stevieh1> sgdisk -p parsen  erscheint mir nich so wirklich zukunftssicher
<moveax>  /8
<ppq> stevieh1, ziemlich sicher wird parted der beste weg sein
<stevieh1> tatsache
<stevieh1> ppq: danke. Ist schick
<ppq> :) fein
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ist jemand da, der Keymaps versteht, und hat 5 Minuten Zeit?
<Frickelpit> Keine Ahnung aber frag doch einfach mal
<Frickelpit> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, in /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/... gibt es .map Dateien...
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Es gibt diaeresis fuer ¨, aber wenn moeglich, brauche ich eine Taste, die ich druecke bevor ich o, a, oder u druecke, um die Buchstabe mit umlaut zu bekommen.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Es ist gar nicht wichtig, die Antwort auf diese Frage zu bekommen. Ich spiele mit dem Terminal nur.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ha. Ich habe es gelöst.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> dead_diaeresis ist das Wort, das ich brauchte.
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-18
<Lembert1> Hallo, ich hab hier nen Intel NUC mit Xubuntu drauf. Ich möchte diesen nach 10min idle in den Schlaf schicken. Aufgeweckt werden soll er wenn übers Netzwerk (samba) ein Dateizugriff erfolgt. Funktioniert sowas oder stell ich mir das zu einfach vor?
<Rochvellon> Lembert1: damit der Rechner über das Netzwerk aufgeweckt werden kann, muss das BIOS Wake on LAN kennen und auch aktiviert sein.
<Lembert1> Im Bios gibts wakeonlan. Einfach aktivieren und das läuft dann?
<Lembert1> oder muss im system dafür was eingestellt werden
<sdx23> !wakeonlan
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN/
<le_bot> Title: Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lembert1> sdx23, danke
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo, ich hatte dasgleiche Projekt und ich habe recht lange gesucht, bis ich fand, dass man NETDOWN=no in /dev/default/halt eintragen muss.
<Lengsdorfer> bei nem 'normalen' pc
<stevieh> aber dass man einen Rechner mit Samba Zugriff aufwecken kann gibts afaik nicht, da müsstest du schon arg tricksen
<Fussel> das muss der netzwerkchip können
<Fussel> da gabs mal spezielle karten, keine ahnung ob es mmernoch so ist
<tomreyn> für WOL an sich oder für Wake-on-unfragmented-Samba-Protocol-Packet?
<Fussel> ich kenn nur WOL, und das auch nur vom hören/sehen, aber irgendsowas
<stevieh> WofSPP? :-)
<tomreyn> Was anderes als WOL kenne ich auch nicht.
<tomreyn> Vermutlich gibts noch WoNSA
<tomreyn> :-P
<stevieh> die kommen auch in ausgeschaltete rechner. 
<tomreyn> per papierflieger?
<Fussel> brieftauben?
<Fussel> mein google ist tod :>
<tomreyn> die frage ist an der stelle wohl "was ist ausgeschaltet"
<tomreyn> *ist
<Fussel> eher: was ist nicht eingeschaltet? :>
<Fussel> aha, ethtool braucht man da, *weiter auf google warte*
<stevieh> hehe
<Fussel> tomreyn, und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN/  schon gelesen?
<le_bot> Title: Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> Fussel: nur ien bisschen, wieso?
<Fussel> tomreyn, weil da alles beschrieben ist? klemmt da was?
<tomreyn> Fussel: bei mir klemmt nix :) ich tippe du verwechselt mich grade mit Lembert1 
<tomreyn> bzw. dir fehlt das log
<Fussel> uh, kann sein, sorry
<Fussel> jups, scheinbar...
<Fussel> Lembert1, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN/  schon durch?
<le_bot> Title: Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uniCATx> Hi, wie verändere ich die Schriftgröße im (xfce-)Terminal? Gibt es dafür eine Tastenkombination?
<sdx23> uniCATx: ctrl+ und ctrl-
<uniCATx> sdx23, komisch, dachte ich auch, aber leider es funktioniert bei mir nicht
<sdx23> dann ist deine Version zu alt: https://git.xfce.org/apps/xfce4-terminal/commit/?id=77194638860b9ddfe14e11bcad3fa9b66f840d8f
<le_bot> Title: xfce4-terminal - A modern terminal emulator (at git.xfce.org)
<uniCATx> ok, super. Ich nehme das in Angriff. Danke sdx23 :)
<Gast_Linux> Hi,
<Gast_Linux> ich komme gerade nicht weiter mit der Rechtevergabe für eine Datei die ich unter Windows und Linux nutzen möchte
<Gast_Linux> Es geht um ein Thunderbird-Profile
<Gast_Linux> via fstab habe ich eine ntfs Partition eingebunden. Diese heißt bei mir Share... Naja und darin sind Ordner für verschiedene (Nutzer) Thunderbird-Profile
<Gast_Linux> Jetzt möchte ich, dass jeder Nutzer nur seinen entsprechenden Ordner sehen und bearbeiten kann... Wie funktioniert das?
<sdx23> Gast_Linux: auf dem ntfs Dateisystem - gar nicht.
<Gast_Linux> Das habe ich befürchtet und so aus dem WiKi gelesen... Welche Möglichkeit gibt es? 
<Gast_Linux> Eigene Partition für jedes Profil scheint mir etwas überdimensoniert
<sdx23> Dann: a) Damit leben. b) Sinnvolles Dateisystem verwenden.
<Lengsdorfer> muss das denn unbedingt ntfs sein?
<k1l_> wenn du es so trennen willst, dann geht kein weg dran vorbei.
<Gast_Linux> Nö, muss nicht ntfs sein. Muss nur unter Linux und WIndows laufen
<k1l_> aber es ist halt eh nur ein alibi schutz der daten.
<Gast_Linux> Wieso Alibi-Schutz? Ich will halt nicht, dass meine Kids meine E-Mail-Profil einbinden
<Lengsdorfer> vermutlich ein dual boot pc?
<Gast_Linux> Ja
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht, ob das insgesamt ne gute Idee ist, zwei verschiedene Tbs auf den gleichen profilen rumrödeln zu lassen.
<Lengsdorfer> ja, genau
<Gast_Linux> Ok, ich habe gerade einen neuen PC und wollte diese Idee umsetzen, aber werde es wieder verwerfen
<Gast_Linux> Nervt halt nur mit den Terminerinnerungen usw...
<stevieh> das ist ein guter plan.
<Gast_Linux> IMAP sei dank ist der Rest nicht problematisch :-)
<stevieh> den kalender und die Adressen und die mails macht man eh auf server und gut ist
<k1l_> das mit dem dualboot und ein profil funktioniert aber, hatte ich auch lange
<k1l_> aber imap + kalender service seh ich da im vorteil
<stevieh> soätestens fürs mobile endgerät
<Gast_Linux> stevieh: ? kalender-service via gmail und die Erinnerungen erscheinen aber trotzdem
<k1l_> Gast_Linux: klar
<stevieh> wie die erscheinen trotzdem? Willst du das nicht?
<stevieh> und natürlich nicht via gmail :-)
<Lengsdorfer> es gäbe die -theoretische- Möglichkeit, eins der Systeme zu virtualisieren
<Lengsdorfer> wäre natürlich ne radikale maßnahme...
<Gast_Linux> Doch, die Erinnerungen sollen erscheinen, aber nur einmal und wenn sie bestätigt wurden nicht erneut... Egal auf welchem System ich mich anmelde....
<Gast_Linux> Lengsdorfer: Ok, werde ich aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht weiter verfolgen
<Gast_Linux> Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge, verabschiede mich jetzt von meinem ersten Gedanken. Jedes Thunderbird hat eigene Profile
<Gast_Linux> n8t
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-19
<multistorm> Hallihallo
<multistorm> gibt es ne möglichkeit 2 Verzeichnisse mit Textdatein zu mergen also das er mir die unterschiede zwischen beiden Verzeichnisse anzeige ?
<koegs> was willst du nun? in beiden verzeichnissen die dateien liegen haben, die unterschiedlichen dateien zeigen oder den inhalt der dateien vergleichen?
<multistorm> den inhalt der dateien
<multistorm> aber halt nicht einzelnd die datei sondern alle :)
<koegs> hä`h?
<multistorm> habe ein git Projekt mit 2 branches 1 Funktioniert 1 nicht und ich will wissen wo sich die branches unterscheiden
<multistorm> habe also beide Brnaches ausgecheckt und würde die verzeichnisse gerne vergleichn um zu sehen wo sie sich überhaupt unterscheiden 
<sdx23> das ist eine total andere Frage. git diff kann das.
<tomreyn> git diff branch_1..branch_2
<multistorm> gibt es auch linux bordmittel?
<koegs> diff dir1 dir2
<multistorm> super mom...
<tomreyn> oh ihr seid verwandt!
<tomreyn> dann halt ich mich raus
<koegs> häh?
<tomreyn> "super mom..."
<tomreyn> tschuldigung, hatte nen clown zum frühstück
<koegs> tomreyn: es sei dir verziehen
 * tomreyn \o/
<multistorm> und wenn ich 2 TGextdateien direkt vergleichen will geht das auch mit diff oder muss ich das über CAT machen?
<Frickelpit> man diff -  diff - compare files line by line
<Frickelpit> könnte man vermuten, oder? ;)
<ircfan> hallo
<ircfan> wie kann ich bei unity-tweak-tool das übernehmen und aktivieren meiner änderungen auslösen?
<stevieh> öh, das geht live?
<ircfan> z.b. die zahl der virtual desktops, die anzeige des langen datums, etc
<ircfan> live? wie meinst du das?
<Frickelpit> klicken, fertig
<Frickelpit> da ist nix mit extra bestätigen
<ircfan> meine änderungen wirken halt nicht
<ircfan> wenn ich das tweak tool aufrufe sind meine änderungen wohl noch drin aber sie wirken sich nicht aufs system aus
<stevieh> was für ein ubuntu ist das denn?
<ircfan> 17.10
<Frickelpit> :D
<Frickelpit> nimm gnome-tweak-tool
<stevieh> sicher, dass unity läuft? :-)
<Frickelpit> unity ist nimmer in 17.10
<ircfan> au backe, ist das .... ohjee
<stevieh> das kann man so auch nicht sagen.
<stevieh> ich nehm unter 17.10 nach wie vor unity
<ircfan> *schäm*
<Frickelpit> stevieh: ja, es ist aber kein Default mehr
<stevieh> na, das haben sie doch gut gemacht, wenn du es nicht mal merkst :-)
<ircfan> haha
<stevieh> ich tu mir das erst in der nächsten Runde an.
<stevieh> aber freu mich schon ein wenig drauf.
<multistorm> Frickelpit: ja könnte man :-)
<kartoffelfreund> moin zusammen. wie kann ich bei ubuntu-server herausfinden, wie der speicher verwendet wird? ich habe eine 140gb partiton, die randvoll ist, ich jedoch nicht weiß, wieso. ich habe da eigenltich nur nextcloud mit ca 20 gb drin. meine vermutung ist, dass da noch leichen in der datenbank liegen. wie kann ich das prüfen? ich nutze mariadb.
<dadrc> kartoffelfreund, `sudo du -sh /* | sort -h` sagt dir, in welchen verzeichnissen viel platz verbraucht wird
<nils_2> du meinst die festplattenbelegung?
<dadrc> dann das /* ersetzen durch das verzeichnis, über das du mehr wissen willst, und so vorarbeiten, bis du die ursache gefunden hast
<nils_2> ich mag "ncdu" ganz gut leiden
<dadrc> joa, wenn man noch sachen installieren kann ;)
<dadrc> `du` ist immer da, das klappt auf jeden fall
<kartoffelfreund> dadrc, vielen dank. den 'du' befehl kannte ich schon, nur der glob und der sort befehl waren neu. habe nun alte owncloud-ordner ausgemacht.
<rentier> huhu! Ich hab versucht, mir einen Memtest USB-Stick zu machen, aber es ist nichts drauf! sudo dd if=memtest86-usb.img of=/dev/sdd
<rentier> er behauptet "157286400 Bytes (157 MB) kopiert, 8,78708 s, 17,9 MB/s" aber der stick ist nach wie vor leer
<rentier> was mach ich falsch?
<ircfan> rentier: wie stellst du fest dass er leer ist?
<rentier> ircfan, mit dem dateimanager
<ircfan> ich würde den stick mal mit einem tool wie gparted anschauen
<rentier> ircfan, oh ja, ich hatte gparted an, während der operation, um nach dem device-kprzel zu kucken
<rentier> jetzt isses durcheinander
<rentier> ircfan,  gparted sagt "The backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be. This might mean that another operating system believes the disk is smaller. Fix, by moving the backup to the end (and removing the old backup)? "
<rentier> reparieren ignioeren abbrechen?
<ircfan> bootet der stick denn so wie er ist?
<ppq> rentier, der einzige verlässliche test ob es geklappt hat, ist, vom stick zu booten :)
<ircfan> :)
<ppq> da muss nicht unbedingt ein dateisystem drauf leben
<rentier> na gut
<kizu> hallo
<ppq> hallo
<kizu> :) wie gehts?
<ppq> alles prima :) hier aber bitte nur support-anfragen, für alles weitere gibt's #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<kizu> achso. ok
<billy_blaze> hallo.
<k1l> hi
<billy_blaze> kennt hier zufällig jemand das programm redshift?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> !redshift
<le_bot> Informationen zu Redshift finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Redshift
<billy_blaze> habe es installiert, das icon erscheint oben rechts in der leiste. wenn ich es anklicke, steht da auch "aktiviert", aber es scheint trotzdem nicht funktionieren.
<billy_blaze> die anleitung habe ich befolgt.
<k1l> und wo hakts genau?
<billy_blaze> es bewirkt absolut keine helligkeits- und/oder farbtemperaturveränderungen auf meinem bildschirm.
<k1l> hast du es mal im terminal gestartet?
<billy_blaze> ähm.
<billy_blaze> ich glaube nicht.
<billy_blaze> bin linux-anfänger
<k1l> welchen desktop nutzt du?
<billy_blaze> ich habe ubuntu 17.10
<billy_blaze> das ist dann gnome, oder?
<k1l> der standard ist dann gnome, jo. ist geoclue installiert?
<billy_blaze> wo seh ich das?
<ircfan_> bei konversation finde ich keine farbeinstellung für channels. dort ist das problem das beim markieren der channel ein grünes klötzchen übergestülpt bekommt und erst wieder sichtbar wird wenn man in der channel liste was anderes markiert
<ircfan_> wie kann ich das ändern?
<ircfan_> ah, jetzt ist es grau
<k1l> billy_blaze: öffne mal ein terminal und lass da dann "redshift -t 6500:6200 " laufen
<billy_blaze> da steht jetzt:
<billy_blaze> Versuche Location Provider `geoclue2'... Dienst »geoclue2« wird benutzt. Methode »randr« wird benutzt.
<k1l> wurde es was roter?
<billy_blaze> nein.
<k1l> drück mal strg+c
<billy_blaze> wo?
<k1l> im terminal. um den command abzubrechen
<billy_blaze> ah ok.
<k1l> versuche danach mal "redshift-gtk -t 6500:5000"
<billy_blaze> auch da passiert nichts
<k1l> du lässt das terminal aber offen, ja?
<billy_blaze> ja klar
<billy_blaze> da ist jetzt ein blinkendes zeichen
<k1l> hmm, evtl hat das mit wayland probleme. das weiß ich aber nicht
<billy_blaze> was ist wayland?
<k1l> ah ok, redshift geht seit wayland nicht mehr. du musst jetzt nightshift nutzen https://www.gnome.org/news/2017/03/gnome-3-24-released/attachment/night-light/
<le_bot> Title: Night Light – GNOME (at www.gnome.org)
<tomreyn> es gibt zwei möglichkeiten wayland zu erklären: so dass es stimmt aber es niemand versteht, oder so dass man es halbwegs versteht aber es nur halbwegs stimmt.
<billy_blaze> hey super, dann installiere ich jetzt nightshift
<tomreyn> siehe auch meldown, spectre.
<k1l> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1276/night-light-slider/
<le_bot> Title: Night Light Slider - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<billy_blaze> danke, tomreyn, dann verzichte ich wohl besser erst mal auf eine erklärung
<tomreyn> billy_blaze ;)
<billy_blaze> kil, kann ich es auch einfach über ubuntu-softwaresuche herunterladen?
<billy_blaze> k1l
<k1l> denke nicht, dass es in den repos ist
<billy_blaze> ok, dann geh ich auf link
<billy_blaze> was mache ich, nachdem ich die datei entpackt habe?
<k1l> entpacken? das sollte sich mit dem click da selber installieren
<billy_blaze> also da wird eine  zip-datei heruntergeladen.
<billy_blaze> night-light-slider.timur@linux.com.v6.shell-extension.zip
<k1l> die gnome extensions sollten da auf der seite per button installierbar sein
<k1l> so will gnome, dass man die extensions installiert
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell/Extensions/
<le_bot> Title: Extensions › GNOME Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<billy_blaze> ah, ganz oben steht was. ich muss wohl eine "gnome-shell-integrations-erweiterung" installieren
<k1l> welchen browser nutzt du?
<k1l> und nutzt du da wirklich gnome?
<billy_blaze> chromium
<billy_blaze> wo sehe ich das, ob ich gnome nutze?
<k1l> am einfachsten, wie es aussieht :)
<k1l> weil die passende erweiterung für chromium sollte im standard schon installiert sein auf einem ubuntu
<billy_blaze> Obwohl die GNOME Shell-Integrations-Erweiterung läuft, wurde der Native Host-Connector nicht erkannt. In documentation finden Sie Anweisungen zum Installieren des Connectors.
<billy_blaze> funktioniert alles nicht.
<k1l> installiere mal chrome-gnome-shell
<billy_blaze> sudo apt-get install chrome-gnome-shell
<billy_blaze> habe ich eingegeben
<k1l> und?
<k1l> denk dran, ich sehe nicht, was du siehst.
<billy_blaze> wenn ich die seite aktualisiere, steht da immer noch, dass dieser connector fehlt
<k1l> was du mir nicht sagst, kann ich nicht wissen
<billy_blaze> ok, ja.
<billy_blaze> das letzte, was im terminal stand, ist folgendes: chrome-gnome-shell (9-0ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ...
<k1l> starte chormium mal neu
<billy_blaze> danach kann ich wieder was neues eingeben
<billy_blaze> ok
<billy_blaze> dann muss ich hier aber raus
<billy_blaze> bis gleich, ja?
<k1l> ja gogogogo
<billy_blaze> re
<billy_blaze> danke, k1l, es funktioniert nun
<billy_blaze> und das mit der gnome-erweiterung ging wohl nicht, weil ich immer im inkognito-modus surfe und die chromium-erweiterungen im inkognito-modus deaktiviert sind
<k1l> jagut, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht
<billy_blaze> scheinbar hat dieses nightshift aber nicht diese automatische helligkeitsveränderung gemäß des standorts
<billy_blaze> bei flux gibt es das. das hatte ich bei windows
<k1l> das kann redshift auch. aber das problem ist hier wayland
<billy_blaze> ubuntu find ich jedenfalls wunderbar.
<billy_blaze> ich dachte, ich könne nicht loskommen von windows.
<billy_blaze> (hatte windows 7)
<billy_blaze> aber dank ubuntu ist das jetzt anders.
<billy_blaze> das schönste betriebssystem, das ich kenne, ist das.
<k1l> :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-20
<stevieh> hmm... wie kann ich per pash prüfen, ob ein smtpserver mit mir spricht, d.h. ob die authentication stimmt und ein login möglich ist? das, was ein MUA auch beim Kontoeinrichten macht
<dadrc> pash?
<stevieh> pursche. ich hab bash gesagt :-)
<stevieh> zu poden zu poden
<dadrc> ah, jene welche
<dadrc> wenn es smtp ist, geht telnet ganz gut
<dadrc> smtp ist prinzipiell dumm genug, um das eben von hand zu machen
<stevieh> auch mit auth? Mal nach ner session suchen
<dadrc> https://www.ndchost.com/wiki/mail/test-smtp-auth-telnet ←das sieht gut aus
<le_bot> Title: How to Test SMTP AUTH using Telnet [Wiki] | NDCHost (at www.ndchost.com)
<stevieh> yep, das probier ich mal
<stevieh> telnet smtp.strato.de 465
<stevieh> da geht aber erstmal nix
<dadrc> 465 ist auch SMTPS
<stevieh> yep. will ich aber auch testen
<dadrc> dein telnet kann aber kein SSL
<stevieh> d.h. dann muss ich was anderes machen?
<dadrc> jo, da brauchste irgendwas, was mit ssl kann
<dadrc> openssl
<dadrc> `openssl s_client -connect server:port -starttls smtp` sagt google
<dadrc> hab ich aber länger nicht mehr gemacht, keine ahnung mehr, wie gut das funktionierte
<stevieh> ich probier das mal :-)
<stevieh> sieht schicki aus
<louis_> Hi habe eine festplatte von 3 tb hier, kann leider nicht mehr zugreifen https://nopaste.xyz/?73503f2ad583ea21#Np7061ODPAq+MSfk2nshm6fR8bEr2OyhhHjsL3+uZxQ=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<Frickelpit> block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Frickelpit> und warum mount -t "iso9660"
<dadrc> louis_, wie versuchst du die platte zu mounten?
<dadrc> der fehler weist auf völlig falsche parameter hin
<Frickelpit> try dmesg | tail or so
<louis_> dmesg https://nopaste.xyz/?45958b652faaa84d#BQLPKUS0n7RcH8VV12ixSRX6AdW6fx9X6j4p+L7Kfjs= 
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<louis_> wollte über files drauf also usb dran und einfach aufmachen
<Frickelpit> Das past vorne und hinten nicht. Machst du das aus einem laufenden System raus?
<louis_> ja läuft gerade eine live cd
<Frickelpit> und du bist dir sicher, dass /dev/sda1 die richtige Platte ist?
<Frickelpit> was sagt denn ein lsblk
<louis_> https://nopaste.xyz/?f234e83a5126a613#4ASz1o9xWilGh13QH0A8c2MKA0gktlWUve/d71prBOo=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<louis_> lsblk
<louis_> sdb1 ist intern und sda1 ist eine externe hdd vom bruder
<Frickelpit> probier mal /dev/sda1 von Hand zu mounten
<louis_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<louis_> bei mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Frickelpit> welches Ubuntu?
<louis_> 1404 lts
<Frickelpit> abstöpseln, anstöpseln und mit dmesg nachsehen
<louis_> https://nopaste.xyz/?c85cbec55f5ba431#XQKCZSHRZsVaUPQSuk404zoFaogFYRxtOPQ2uUVCOYA=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<louis_> ich denk mein bruder hat das system geschrottet
<louis_> weil er meinte das er ubuntu auf sein laptop installiert hat
<louis_> und hat stattdessen die externe festplatte genommen Oo
<LupusE> hi
<floogy> Hi, kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen wegen spectre und meltdown? Ich nutze 16.04.3 mit linux-image-generic    4.4.0.109.114 und aktuellem intel-microcode package, aber das Skript spectre-meltdown-checker gibt für spectre v1 und v2 vulnerable an. 
<floogy> uname -a: Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-109-generic #132-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 19:52:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> bisher wurde nur meltdown gefixt
<floogy> CONFIG_PAGE_TABLE_ISOLATION=y findet sich nicht in der kernel config
<floogy> Ah, ok. Danke!
<Frickelpit> dmesg | grep isolation
<k1l> spectre patches werden am montag ausgeliefert, wenn bis dahin keine probleme auftauchen beim testen
<floogy> [    0.000000] Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled
<floogy> hm?
<k1l> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/17/spectre-mitigation-updates-available-for-testing-in-ubuntu-proposed
<le_bot> Title: Spectre Mitigation Updates Available for Testing in Ubuntu Proposed | Ubuntu Insights (at insights.ubuntu.com)
<floogy> rep CONFIG_PAGE_TABLE_ISOLATION=y /boot/config-`uname -r` && echo "patched :)" || echo "unpatched :("
<floogy> ergibt: unpatched :(
<k1l> welchen teil von "kommt montag" hast du nicht verstanden?
<floogy> *grep
<floogy> dmesg | grep isolation ergibt enabled. Das fand ich nun merkwürdig.
<floogy> Danke für den Link. Dann waret ich bis Montag.
<k1l> für die ganz ungeduldigen gibts da auch testing repo
<ircfan> wurde sysctl von einem anderen tool abgelöst?
<ircfan> z.b. sowas wie syncookies aktivieren oder ipv6 deaktivieren
<billy_blaze> guten abend.
<billy_blaze> könnte mir bitte jemand bei folgendem problem helfen? ich nutze linux/ubuntu erst seit kurzem und will nun dateien/ordner von meiner externen festplatte in mein /home verzeichnis kopieren. das kopieren der meisten dateien/ordner funktioniert bisher problemlos, aber bei manchen wird der kopiervorgang abgebrochen mit folgendem hinweis: Fehler beim Zusammenfügen der Datei: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<ppq> billy_blaze, das ist ein schlechtes zeichen
<billy_blaze> woran kann das liegen und was kann man tun, um das problem zu beheben?
<ppq> billy_blaze, gib im terminal mal folgendes ein:   dmesg
<ppq> und pack die letzten paar zeilen bitte in einen pastebin, zb. paste.ubuntu.com
<billy_blaze> okay, einen moment.
<k1l> input/ooutput fehler sind meistens hardwarefehler. versuch mal einen anderen usb port oder ein anderes kabel. guck, dass das wirklich richtig sitzt.
<k1l> im schlimmsten fall hat die festplatte da drin probleme
<ppq> ja, höchstwahrscheinlich hardwareproblem
<ppq> muss aber nicht an der externen hdd liegen, kan auch die interne sein :)
<billy_blaze> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426249/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<billy_blaze> also es sind immer die selben dateien/ordner, die nicht kopiert werden können.
<billy_blaze> bisher nutzte ich windows 7 und da gab es allerdings nie ein solches problem.
<billy_blaze> (nur als zusätzliche hinweise)
<billy_blaze> also dass kabel und/oder usb-port defekt sein könnten, bezweifle ich, weil, wie gesagt, nur das kopieren bestimmter dateien/ordner funktioniert nicht, das kopieren anderer schon.
<k1l> das klingt dann eher nach kaputter platte
<billy_blaze> meinst du die externe, k1l?
<k1l> sdb
<billy_blaze> sorry, was bedeutet das?
<k1l> das ist die hardware benennung. also die 2. platte. mit "sudo parted -l" kannst du sehen welche das ist
<k1l> sdb1 ist die 1. partition auf der 2. (b) platte
<billy_blaze> okay, da steht, sdb ist die externe platte
<billy_blaze> die ist also kaputt, meinst du?
<billy_blaze> kann man die dateien/ordner trotzdem irgendwie retten?
<k1l> jedenfalls gibts damit wohl probleme
<ppq> windows ist vergleichsweise robust was solche probleme angeht - wobei es dann halt zu datenkorruption kommt, ohne dass der nutzer davon etwas mitbekommt. gut möglich, dass das daher unter windows bisher nicht aufgefallen ist
<billy_blaze> verstehhe
<billy_blaze> -h
<k1l> du kannst mal gucken ob das usb gehäuse smart unterstützt. dann kann man sich die fehlerraten angucken.
<billy_blaze> was ist das usb gehäuse?
<k1l> das wo die platte drin steckt?
<billy_blaze> ok, und was ist smart bzw. woran erkenne ich, ob smart unterstützt wird?
<k1l> !festplattenstatus
<le_bot> Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<ppq> billy_blaze, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<ppq> diesen befehl im terminal eingeben, dann kommt ein statusbericht
<ppq> zumindest, wenn der usb-sata-wandlerchip der in deiner ext. hdd steckt das unterstützt
<billy_blaze> sudo: smartctl: Befehl nicht gefunden
<billy_blaze> also die platte ist schon über 10 jahre alt..
<ppq> dann fehlt das paket, siehe wiki :)
<billy_blaze> ok
<billy_blaze> und dieses chkdsk, was es  unter windows gibt und mit dem "fehlerhafte sektoren" gefunden und repariert werden konnten, gibt es das auch unter linux/ubuntu?
<ppq> ja, sowas ähnliches gibt es auch. wobei in deinem fall ziemlich klar ist, dass die platte durch ist
<billy_blaze> falls ja, wäre das auch mal einen versuch wert?
<billy_blaze> achso.
<ppq> wenn das jetzt keine lebenswichtigen daten sind, die da drauf sind, würde ich da keinen aufwand zur datenrettung betreiben
<ppq> gibt ein paar tools, um eventuell noch ein paar reste zusammenzukratzen und das beste draus zu machen. aber das ist ein ganz schöner akt
<billy_blaze> hm, verstehe
<billy_blaze> ich mache es vllt. am besten so, dass ich das rüberkopiere, was rüberkopierbar ist, und fertig.
<ppq> ++
<billy_blaze> danke für eure hilfe
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Um. Ich hoffe, daß es nicht eine Offtopic-Frage ist. Ich habe einen HP-Laser-Drucker, und die Tinte ist fast ganz benutzt. Gibt es etwas, das ich machen kann, daß er noch ein paar Seiten richtig druckt?
<k1l> toner schütteln
<DeannaT2> schütteln
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, danke.
<ring0> am besten den staub, falls vorhanden, nicht einatmen
<billy_blaze> ppq, habe den smartctl-befehl nun doch noch ausführen können: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26426520/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> billy_blaze, der wert für Offline_Uncorrectable (zeile 73) sagt 77 sektoren der platte sind defekt
<ring0> Current_Pending_Sector 128 und Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 478 hört sich auch nicht gut an
<billy_blaze> hm, was ich an der ganzen sache nicht verstehe: wieso lassen sich die nicht kopierbaren (video-) dateien problemlos abspielen, wenn ich sie von der ext. festplatte aus starte?
<billy_blaze> sie lassen sich abspielen, aber nicht kopieren
<ring0> der header wird intakt sein, die daten dahinter irgendwo nicht mehr
<k1l> oder die kaputten teildaten  kümmern das video programm einfach nicht.
<k1l> ber der kopiervorgang bricht ab, weil daten eben nicht mehr übereinstimmen
<billy_blaze> jetzt versteh ich es besser, danke
<ircfan> was muss ich tun damit der hauptnutzer account ohne passwort funktioniert?
<ircfan> passwort löschen funktioniert leider nicht
<k1l> du kannst den login auf automatisch stellen
<ircfan> das bringt mir nicht viel
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-21
<ircfan> wenn ich ein "passwd -d nutzer" ausführe fragt sudo bzw ssh trotzdem nach einem passwort
<k1l> für passwortlos ist ubuntu nicht ausgelegt.
<k1l> es geht mit etwas trickserei, kann aber ungewollte probleme mit sich bringen: sudo auf nopasswd:all stellen
<ircfan> ja, das scheint nicht zu gehen wie ich das will. schade!
<billy_blaze> k1l, noch da?
<k1l> billy_blaze: ja, aber kannst auch ruhig so fragen, wenn jemand da ist und die antwort weiß, wird er schon antworten
<billy_blaze> alles klar
<billy_blaze> ich habe gerade mein etwas älteres zweit-notebook hervorgeholt (darauf ist xubuntu installiert), habe die ext. festplatte daran angeschlossen und versucht, einen ordner rüberzukopieren, der auf dem hiesigen rechner nicht rüberzukopieren war. ergebnis: hat funktioniert!
<billy_blaze> wie kann das nun sein?
<k1l> anderer usb port, kaputtes kabel, strom ab und wieder anstellen der festplatte, stand des monds,...
<ppq> das lesen von einer festplatte ist ein invasiver vorgang. durchaus möglich dass es ein paar male nicht geht und plötzlich doch. wenn es reproduzierbar an dem rechner geht und an dem anderen nicht, ist es natürlich eine andere ursache
<billy_blaze> ich versuche jetzt mal, die ganzen anderen dateien rüberzukopieren. wenn das problemlos funktioniert, muss das problem an diesem rechner hier liegen
<billy_blaze> dann probiere ich an diesem rechner noch die beiden anderen usb-ports aus
<billy_blaze> wobei ich glaube, dass ich das schon "versehentlich" getan habe
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Wenn die Leute, die mir es empfohlen haben, noch immer wach sind, Drucker schütteln hat funktioniert.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Und danke
<ring0> sehr gut :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Um, Toner schütteln. Drucker habe ich nicht geschüttelt.
<ring0> hehe
<ring0> hätte unter umständen ja auch zum ziel geführt
<danial> Servus zusammen! Bin noch recht neu hier und Linux-Anfänger. Habe Kubuntu 17.04. Wollte mir eben auf meinem Laptop gimp installieren (mit sudo apt-get install gimp) und bin dabei auf Fehlermeldungen gekommen. Nun habe ich derart viele Befehle eingegeben, dass ich mir vermutlich meinen apt Package Manager kaputt gesudot habe :P Könntet ihr mir weiterhelfen ?
<Frickelpit> danial: 17.04 ist EOL und bekommt keinen Support mehr
<danial> EOL ?
<Frickelpit> end of life
<danial> Was bedeutet das ?
<danial> Oh
<Frickelpit> nicht LTS haben nur noch 9 Monate Unterstützung
<stevieh1> moin
<danial> Kann ich mittels Terminalbefehle meine Distro upgraden auf Kubuntu 17.10 (falls die Distro schon raus ist) ?
<Frickelpit> ja, kann man. Du kannst aber auch die grafische Möglichkeit dazu nehmen.
<danial> Welche Möglichkeit geht schneller ? Und werden dabei meine Daten gelöscht/beschädigt ?
<Frickelpit> Im Terminal wäre es 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<Frickelpit> Im Idealfall wird da nichts gelöscht aber man hat ja Backups, bevor man so etwas angeht. ;)
<danial> Ich probier's einfach mal ;)
<rentier> HJuhu! Kennt sich hier wer mit PlayOnLinux aus? Ich hab kein Bock, den kompletten World of Warships Client runterzuladen, sondern will ihn einfach von einem Windows-PC kopieren
<danial> Wird ab heute Ubuntu 17.04 weltweit auf allen Rechnern nicht mehr unterstützt ?
<Frickelpit> danial: https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2018/01/08/support-fuer-ubuntu-17-04-endet/
<le_bot> Title: Support für Ubuntu 17.04 endet › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> rentier: ich glaube, sowas solltest du dir keine Sekunde überlegen.
<rentier> stevieh1, wieso?
<rentier> stevieh1, das sind 35 Gb, das dauert EWIG bei meiner Mini Bandbreite
<stevieh1> weil ein installer bei der installation dinge in abhängigkeit von z.B. Os, vorhandenden programmen, etc. installiert.
<danial> @Frickelpit: Habe eben ''sudo do-release-upgrade'' ausgeführt, aber mir wird immer noch angezeigt, dass ich Ubuntu 17.04 habe. Muss ich den Rechner neustarten ?
<Frickelpit> danial: welchen Unterschied sollte das zum jetzigen Zustand bringen?
<danial> @Frickelpit: Keine Ahnung - Neustarten ist so die Standardmethode, wenn etwas nicht so funktioniert wie erwartet. 
<Frickelpit> bei anderen Systemem mag das vielleicht helfen, hier nicht. ;)
<danial> Bin noch etwas neu in der Linux-Community xD
<danial> Soll ich den Befehl nochmal ausführen ? Es gab eigtl. keine Fehlermeldung 
<danial> Oh doch ... 
<Frickelpit> und die lautet?
<danial> Kann man hier irgendwie Code reinschicken in den Chat oder gilt das als Spam ?
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<danial> !paste 
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<danial> Fehler während der Aktualisierung 
<danial> Bei der Aktualisierung trat ein Problem auf. Dies ist häufig auf 
<danial> Netzwerkprobleme zurückzuführen. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre 
<danial> Netzwerkverbindung und versuchen Sie es erneut. 
<stevieh1> :-D
<Frickelpit> danial: tu das, was le_bot dir sagt
<danial> Okay - ich glaube, ich habe da was missverstanden
<danial> Aaaaaah
<danial> Okay, ich glaube, so: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429448/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> danial: evtl. brauchts schon https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen/
<le_bot> Title: Historische Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> echt? DAs wäre ja schon dreist.
<Frickelpit> ka, ist eine Vermutung
<jokrebel> von welcher Ubuntuversion reden wir denn?
<Frickelpit> 17.04
<stevieh1> der upgrader sagt sicher vorher mehr.
<stevieh1> aber wer kennt sich schon mit kubuntu aus :-)
<jokrebel> <g>
<danial> Hier nochmal die komplette Version: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429588/ Hat aber 129 Zeilen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> jetzt hab ich mit meinem neuen Akku mal tlp charge thresholds eingestellt, aber leider zeigt dann der Indicator immer an, dass es noch geladen wird... da kann man glaub ich wenig tun, oder?
<Frickelpit> danial: ab Zeile 98 ff.
<stevieh1> die archive wo 404 steht, sehen irngewie strange aus... hast du die von hand eingebaut?
<Frickelpit> zudem noch 87 und 89
<danial> Ich hoffe, ich komme euch nicht vor wie ein Idiot, aber es kann gut sein, dass ich die aus Versehen selbst eingebaut habe
<stevieh1> na, dann musst du das auch aus versehen wieder selbst ausbauen.
<danial> Wie lautet der Befehl dafür xD ?
<stevieh1> :-D
<stevieh1> wie hast du es denn eingebaut?
<danial> Das klingt vermutlich mehr als peinlich, aber ich habe online nach Befehlen gesucht, von denen ich ausging, dass die mir helfen würden, gimp zu installieren. Habe dabei wohl versehentlich diese archives eingebaut. Wo kann man sich den Befehlsverlauf der Konsole ausgeben lassen ? 
<jokrebel> ein "es kann gut sein, dass ich die aus Versehen selbst eingebaut habe" klingt nicht gerade nach "Ich weiß genau, wie ich das tat; hier der Befehl ;-)
<Frickelpit> danial: history tippen oder mit der Pfeil hoch Taste
<jokrebel> danial: Aber ggf. hilft dabei die Bash History den Befehl zu finden
<stevieh1> danial: pastebin mal deine /etc/apt/sources.list
<danial> Ich glaube, dieser Befehl ist schuld: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429647/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> nein
<Frickelpit> danial: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list/#Ubuntu-17-10 kannste nehmen und die artful mit zesty tauschen
<le_bot> Title: sources.list › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> gibts ein rsync für imap to imap? Oder muss ich das mit tb machen?
<koegs> Im
<koegs> imapsync hab ich glaub ich damals benutzt
<danial> da bekomme ich leider auch nichts gescheites raus :(
<danial> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429686/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> ohje :-)
<Frickelpit> das ist kein Befehl für das Terminal
<stevieh1> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list/
<le_bot> Title: sources.list › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> du willst diesen Artikel lesen, und verstehen, dann einen editor nehmen und die Datei entsprechend verändern.
<danial> Habe einen heftigen Lachkrampf bekommen ... hattet ihr hier schonmal unerfahrenere Linux-Einsteiger ? 
<stevieh1> klar.
<stevieh1> alle nachbarn aussenrum
<danial> Das beruhigt mich ein wenig ;)
<danial> Das hier steht in meiner sources.list Datei: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429703/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> das sieht erstmal gut aus. Dann musst du in sources.list.d nach der bösen datei suchen
<danial> Okay, habe die böse Datei gefunden und gelöscht :)
<danial> Was soll ich nun machen :D ?
<Frickelpit> apt update
<danial> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429756/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<danial> Habe gerade an meiner sources.list dabei gebastelt und den Code aus dem Link, den ihr mir gegeben habt (https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list/#Ubuntu-17-10) ersetzt
<le_bot> Title: sources.list › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<danial> Sicherheitshalber habe ich noch eine .bak datei von meiner alten source.list 
<danial> Der Spaß dauert ca. 45 Minuten xD
<ppq> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ppq> nicht de.old-releases.ubuntu.com
<danial> Oh
<danial> Macht das einen großen Unterschied ?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> das eine gibt es, das andere nicht
<danial> Also in meiner sources.list Datei habe ich das hier https://paste.ubuntu.com/26429794/ reingepastet und danach sudo apt upgrade gemacht
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<danial> War das ein Fehler :/ ?
<jokrebel> warum nicht einfach ein "do-release-upgrade"?
<ppq> macht schon sinn, vor dem release-upgrade auf den aktuellsten stand des EOL-releases zu gehen
<danial> Oh
<danial> Soll ich das irgendwie unterbrechen und ''sudo do-release-upgrade'' machen ? Kann man den Vorgang unterbrechen ?
<jokrebel> danial: was ppq sagt wird wohl nicht verkehrt sein. Aber das do-release-upgrade macht man ohne sudo. Das fordert das sudo-Passwort selber an
<danial> Okay, gut :)
<danial> Gibt es eigtl. auch einen IRC Channel, um sich mit Linux Usern über die ''Linux Community'' zu unterhalten ? Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass dieser Channel hier eher für Support gedacht ist und nicht allzu sehr für Smalltalk
<ppq> korrekt ;)
<ppq> !offtopic
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<stevieh1> nur ist der halt so komplett offtopic :-)
<stevieh1> d.h. was dazwischen gibt es eigentlich nicht.
<danial> Vielen Dank :3 Ich gebe euch bescheid, wenn mein Rechner fertig ist mit dem upgrade
<danial> Dauert vermutlich noch ca. eine Viertelstunde
<sebo_> Hi, kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab den purple screen of death. Den hab ich nach jedem dist-upgrade. Aber jetzt bekomme ich ihn gar nicht mehr weg. hab nvidia-387 und ubuntu 16.04.3
<dadrc> kannst du dich auf einem terminal einloggen?
<sebo_> ja, ich bin über den recovery mode drin.
<dadrc> okay
<dadrc> zeig mal bitte die ausgabe von `dkms status`
<dadrc> geht mit pastebinit ganz gut, also `dkms status | pastebinit`
<dadrc> da kommt eine URL raus, die hätte ich gerne
<sebo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26430285
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> bedeutet "ubuntu 16.04.3" nicht sonst, dass der HWE stack mit kernel 4.10 (bzw. 4.13) installiert ist?
<ppq> ah ne, ist nicht automatisch der fall.
 * ppq hat nichts gesagt
<sebo_> vielleicht ist es auch noch eine 16.04 installation. Ist auf jeden Fall up-to-date, sogar mit neuen updates über dist-upgrade, die mir den purple screen beschert haben :(
<ppq> ja, 4.4.0-109 ist der neuste 4.4er in xenial
<dadrc> sorry, musste kurz nach dem essen gucken
<dadrc> sieht okay aus
<dadrc> sebo_, deinstallier doch mal den nvidia-treiber, geht das dann wieder?
<sebo_> dadrc: das hab ich leider schon versucht. hatte es mal mit nvidia-390 ausprobiert, und bin dann wieder zurück auf 387. ich hatte auch mal im grub rumgespielt; gab da sachen wie nomodeset, noplymouth. hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht
<dadrc> mein 16.04 läuft problemlos mit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<dadrc> also, zusammen mit nvidia-387 oder nvidia-390
<dadrc> nomodeset brauch ich tatsächlich, sonst hab ich auch nichts ordentliches
<dadrc> hast du schon einen 4.13 Kernel probiert?
<sebo_> nein, bislang nur mit den nvidia-treibern und grub
<dadrc> na dann, folgender vorschlag: kernel 4.13 mit nvidia-390 und nomodeset, das setup läuft hier super
<dadrc> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<dadrc> dann nvidia-390 installieren, /etc/default/grub ändern, `sudo update-grub` und `sudo update-initramfs -u`
<sebo_> ist gleich soweit :)
<sebo_> hach, unvderändert
<dadrc> kannst du ohne recovery-modus auf ein terminal wechseln? ctrl alt f2 oder so
<sebo_> huch
<sebo_> jetzt hab ich n login screen. hab gerade nochmal neugestartet und wollte ctrl+alt+f2 drücken
<dadrc> na, das ist doch schon mal nicht so schlecht
<sebo_> yaay, es geht. vielen dank! :)
<dadrc> gerne =)
<sebo_> bislang war es so, dass er mir jedes mal wieder diese purple-screen problematik bereitet, wenn ich ein dist-upgrade mache. ist das bei dir auch so? oder jetzt seit 4.13 nicht mehr?
<dadrc> ich hab das nur, wenn ich aus versehen die grub-config überschreibe und kein 'nomodeset' mehr habe
<sebo_> da werde ich mal ein auge drauf haben
<stevieh1> in meinem thunderbird erscheint das dropdown oben, wenn ich suchtext für die volltextrecherche eingebe in dunkel mit blauem und dunklem text... wo könnte ich da für ein kaputtes farbschema suchen?
<stevieh1> hmm.. liegt wohl am GTK Theme... wie kann man die verändern?
<rentier> stevieh1, "Wie schon bei WoT muss man auch WoWS nicht wirklich installieren und kann den Ordner komplett verschieben und dann einfach den Launcher als neuer Verknüpfung anlegen auf dem Desktop und schon kann man das Spiel wieder starten." https://forum.worldofwarships.eu/topic/25542-wows-auf-einen-anderen-pc-verschieben/
<le_bot> Title: WoWs auf einen anderen PC verschieben - Gameplay - World of Warships official forum (at forum.worldofwarships.eu)
<stevieh1> na, dann probiers halt mal
<dadrc> stevieh1, die liegen entweder in /usr/share/themes oder in ~/.themes
<dadrc> kannste mit einem texteditor deiner wahl aufmachen und dran rumfummeln
<stevieh1> da ist aber viel drin :-)
<dadrc> joa
<stevieh1> und wie push ich das, wenn ich da rumfummel?
<dadrc> wie, pushen? speichern und dann einmal theme weg und wieder zurück funktioniert ganz gut
<dadrc> eventuell reicht anwendung neustarten, weiß ich aber nicht
<stevieh1> boah. 
<rentier> Warum lädt PlayOnLinux als erstes Wine runter, wenn ich ein Spiel installieren will, wo Wine doch längst auf meim Rechner drauf ist?!"
<stevieh1> weil es vielleicth ein anderes wine ist?
<dadrc> PlayOnLinux sind auch nur miese Hacks für Wine, wahrscheinlich funktioniert das nur mit *der einen* Version
<stevieh1> so isses.
<Matze202> hiho @all, nach meinem Upgrade von 17.04 auf 17.10 funktioniert leider der Sound nicht mehr und bei dem Anwendungs-Starter vom KDE die Suche ebenfalls nicht, hat jemand bitte eine Idee für mich? (Das letzte Problem mit dem aufwecken tauchte nicht mehr auf und lies sich auch nicht mehr reproduzieren.)
<Matze202> Audio-Geräte werden jetzt bei den Einstellungen keine mehr angezeigt.
<Matze202> muss mal neustarten, bin gleich wieder da
<Matze202> hab gerade den Kernel neu installiert, jetzt geht die Suche wieder und bei den Audio-Einstellungen erscheint jetzt auch das kein Ein- & Ausgabegerät installiert sei, was vorhin nur angezeigt wurde, wenn ich über den Anwendungsstart ging und nicht über den Lautsprecher in der Taskleiste.
<Matze202> unter wird nichts aufgelistet: $ ps -C pulseaudio
<Matze202>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Matze202> cd /var/log && egrep -i "pulse|alsa|snd" syslog dmesg (zeigt folgendes an) http://termbin.com/pruw
<Matze202> ich starte nochmal neu
<Matze202> brachte auch leider nichts
<Matze202> Problem behoben: alsa-base pulseaudio deinstallieren und neu installieren hatte geholfen-
<Matze202> nada gn8
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-14
<eXubinski> Moin, jemand ne Idee wie ich am geschicktesten einem PHP-Script (über den Browser aufgerufen) beibringen kann, dass er die Apache Session am Leben erhält? Apache/2.4.29 mit PHP7-FPM über Ubuntu18
<LupusE> eXubinski: perfekter angrifsvektor um ein DDOS zu planen. ich denke nicht dass php oder apache das offiziell unterstuetzt.
<eXubinski> LupusE: Naja mit ModPHP bleibt eine ApacheSession solange am Leben bis das Script durch ist. Das wird sicherlich auch irgendwie über PHP-FPM möglich sein. Sicherheitsaspekt ist in diesem Fall irrelevant da es sich um keine öffentliche Adresse handelt. Da brauch ich mir also keine Sorgen um einen Missbrauch dieses Skriptes für DDOS-Zwecke zu machen. Ich werd mal weiter auf die Suche gehen später.
<apollo13> die frage ist ja eher: was ist das eigentlich problem dass du lösen versuchst?
<apollo13> und was ist für dich eine "apache session"
<eXubinski> Ich habe ein PHP Script das übern webbrowser aufgerufen wird. Dieses kann mehrere Stunden dauern bis es durch ist. Am Ende des Scriptes erwarte ich ein Report vom broweser. Problem ist, dass die Apache Session bis dahin ein Timeout hat. Ich will aber nicht Stumpf den Timeout Wert vom apachen hochsetzen.
<apollo13> imo ist ja der ansatz verkehrt
<eXubinski> das script selbst läuft normal durch, nur der Apache hat irgenwann ein Timeout
<apollo13> ja request timeout oder proxy timeout (oder einer der hundert anderen)
<LetoThe2nd> klingt eher nach nem architektur problem. da sollte dann wohl ne art batch/scheduling layer dazwischen.
<apollo13> ^
<apollo13> client alle minute pollen lassen mit ner report id etc…
<apollo13> oder oder oder… aber bei sachen die stunden dauern ist das halt schon mal recht gefährlich dass nen router dazwischen die verbindung kapt wenn da kein keep alive drüber kommt etc…
<LupusE> oder einen livestream des rechenzentrum streamen waerend der report generiert wird.
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen sag ich ja: jobsystem dazwischen.
<eXubinski> Ich muss sagen das Script ist 2009 Entwickelt worden und das Session Problem besteht eigentlich erst, seit dem wir vom ModPHP auf PHP-FPM umgestiegen sind. Eigentlich will ich dieses vorgehen auf kurz oder lang sowieso hier abschaffen aber aktuell muss dann noch so irgendwie laufen ;)
<apollo13> dann stell halt den timeout höher
<LupusE> achso, es lief mal sie wie es nie haette laufen sollen. dann ist di eloesung ja einfach: roolback.
<apollo13> oder so
<LupusE> (im ITIL-Konformen change-ticket bitte richtig schreiben!)
<empedokles78> Ich erhalte in Rhythmbox keine vernünftige Menuanzeige. Hat das mit Gnome zu tun?
<apollo13> klick oben auf den namen dann kommt das menü?!
<empedokles78> Nur ein Reduziertes. Unter Werkzeuge erscheint dann auch kein Untermenu, trotz Pfeil.
<apollo13> same here
<apollo13> aber ja das ist nun so (tm) denk ich
<empedokles78> Dieses Ganze Menu erscheint dann auch wie ein Untermenu. Was ich etwas mühsam finde.
<empedokles78> tm?
<apollo13> trade mark
<apollo13> macht aber nicht viel sinn wenn du den scherz nicht kennst
<empedokles78> Wo finde ich die Einstellung um eine Playliste zu bearbeiten? Rechtsklick habe ich bereits versucht.
<empedokles78> Weiss nicht, was der Scherz meint. :)
<apollo13> keine ahnung, ich habe keine playlists und verwende kein rhytmbox
<empedokles78> Ist 3.4.2 aktuell?
<stevieh> wie willst du eine playliste denn  bearbeiten? Du klickst drauf, dann siehst du die Titel.
<empedokles78> Ich dachte, es gibt da schon ein paar Tools (Werkzeuge).
<empedokles78> stevieh, es gibt irgend eine Einstellung um Playlisten als Shuffle abzuspielen, die bei der Liste zu definieren ist.
<stevieh> gibt es die? Wäre mir neu.
<empedokles78> Hat mir jemand in einer Antwort geschrieben: "Based on Rhytmebox documentation there are two kind of Playlist definitions as following. You may need to have an Static Playlist and make sure Shuffling is off on Playlist."
<stevieh> das würde ich so interpretieren, dass man beim abspielen shuffle auslässt.
<empedokles78> ok.
<LupusE> eine playlist ist eine textdatei, wleche den (absoluten oder relativen) pfad zu den tieteln in der entsprechendne reihenfolge enthält. es ist meines wissens nicht geplant einer playlist weitere eigenschaftne zum abspielen mitzugeben, das gehört in die konfiguration des players.
<stevieh> naja, mit ein wenig fantasie kann man sich schon vorstellen, dass rhythmbox da noch mehr reinschreibt, aber ich denk auch eher nicht.
<LupusE> damit waeren playlists nicht mehr portabel. daher halt eich das fuer unwahrscheinlich.
<stevieh> kannst es ja in kommentare schreiben :-)
<LupusE> wobei ich playlisten shcon in SQLite gesehen habe.
<stevieh> ne, das wäre auch wieder doof. m3u ist schon ok, aber alleine die Pfade sind ja schon ne Seuche
<LupusE> E:\meine müllhalde\Music_neu\riiiipz\01.track01.mp3  :)
<stevieh> so isses.
<MadPsymon> exit
<empedokles78> Bei mit steht unter bevorzugtes Format Ogg Vorbis. Ist das gut so?
 * apollo13 fragt sich welches problem du lösen versuchst oO
<stevieh> empedokles78: das ist geschmacksache
<empedokles78> Kein Grundproblem. Warum nicht MP3?
<apollo13> ist das nicht so oder so nur dann relevant wenn man die dateien in mehreren formaten hat?
<empedokles78> Bzw. was ändert sich damit überhaupt? Die meisten Files sind mp3.
<apollo13> genau, es ändert sich nix…
<LupusE> oder wernn man mehrere geraete hat. dann sollte man sich an die schulzeit zurueckerinnern, was 'kleinstes gemeinsames vielfaches' bedeutet.
<empedokles78> Wozu ist dann die Einstellung gut?
<LupusE> wie viele geraete hast du, auf die du musik kopierst? kan eines von diesen geraeten kein ogg? dann nimm mp3 ...
<LupusE> mp3 ist der allgemein unterstuwerte standard. gehoert aber dme frauenhofer institut und ist zwar kostenlos abe nricht frei im sinne von linux.
<apollo13> wobei das nichts ist worüber man sich sorgen machen müsste
<LupusE> wenn du also nur linux verwendest und auch diene portablen player ogg sprehcen, weil du opensource voll geil findest -> nimm ogg.
<LupusE> spaetestens beim autoradio wirst du spass haben mit freien formaten.
<stevieh> ogg ogg ogg...
<LupusE> das gehoert aber eher nach #ubuntu.de-philosophie als in dne support channel.
<empedokles78> LupusE, mein Player ist von Sony. Keine Ahnung ob die mit ogg etwas anfangen können. Wozu die Einstellung jetzt aber gut ist, weiss ich immer noch nicht. Konvertiert werden die Titel offenbar nicht.
<LupusE> wenn ich im office sage ich möchte word dokumente als .odt statt docx speichern, dann konvertiert er auch nicht die dokumente. obwohl er weiss, dass diese unter /home/[user]/Dokumente/text/*.doc liegen.
<LupusE> btw: mein auto ist von skoda. passt da eine waschmaschine rein? ... es geht auch zu generisch.
<Herbert-51> nabend mal an alle
<Herbert-51> ich habe immer noch kleine problehme mit der umstellung von 16.4 auf 18.4 von meinen hp all in one wird der channer nicht gefunden 
<tomreyn> der was?
<Herbert-51> ups scanner :-)
<tomreyn> usb oder netzwerk-scanner?
<Herbert-51> netzwerk
<j0k> hplib ist installiert?
<tomreyn> welches modell?
<j0k> hplip
<j0k> und sane
<Herbert-51> ja ist wird beim der drucker instll instaliert officejet 7500
<Herbert-51> erkennt nix
<Herbert-51> kann ich hplip deinstall und denn noch mal neu drauf?
<tomreyn> wenns ein paket ist auf jeden fall
<j0k> manchmal ist auch noch ein Plugin nötig siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP/#Scannen
<le_bot> Title: HPLIP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Herbert-51> wie kann ich das ganze komplett runter bekommen das alle reste entfert sind, vieleicht gehts ja dann bei der neu installation
<j0k> mit purge
<CaTaCaS> Guten Abend, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich kriege keine Verbindung zwischen meinem Ubuntu Rechner und meiner FritzBox VPN eingerichtet. Muss aber an der Einstellung bei Ubuntu liegen, denn mit einem Android Smartphone komme ich in mein FritzBox VPN wunderbar rein. Als tool bei Ubuntu verwende ich vpnc.
<j0k> das smartphone geht über das Handynetz? Der Rechner hängt aber am lokalen WLAN?
<CaTaCaS> Smartphone geht über Handynetzt, das stimmt. Den Rechner habe ich über das Smartphone HotSpot und über ein anderes Wlan versucht, beides ohne erfolg
<CaTaCaS> Ist auf jedenfall ein Ubuntu Einstellungs Problem, was ich nicht gelöst bekomme. Den ich hab es gerade mit dem VPN aus der Firma versucht, mit Windows 7 kein Problem, gleiche Daten bei Ubuntu VPN Fehlgeschlagen.
<CaTaCaS> Hat keiner einen Tipp, was ich in der Ubuntu VPN Einstellung falsch machen könnte, das es nicht funktioniert?
<CaTaCaS> Bin ich überhaupt noch online?
<Rochvellon> Nein
<j0k> eher wieder
<CaTaCaS> ok, also war ich doch wie vermutet kurz offline gewesen :)
<j0k> aber Du hast nichts versäumt ;-)
<CaTaCaS> So, jetzt war ich aber eine Zeit lang offline. Ich habe jetzt aber die VPN Einrichtung hinbekommen. Man muss auch anstelle dem Grupenpasswort das IPSec Secret Passwort und nicht das Password des Benutzers eingeben :)
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe jetzt nur das Probelem, das die VPN nur über das Smartphone HotSpot funktioniert, wen ich das Wlan verwende, komme ich zwar auch in das VPN rein, habe aber kein Internet. Woran kann das jetzt liegen?
<Rochvellon> Du hast ein Android-Smartphone, wo Du eine VPN.Verbindung aktiv hast und willst dieses Smartphone als Hotspot nehmen, damit andere Geräte über das VPN surfen können? Das wird nicht gehen, da Android das standardmäßig nicht zulässt
<Fussel> frag den vpn betreiber
<Fussel> ah
<Rochvellon> Du musst am Android-Hotspot das VPN deaktivieren und dann ein VPN von den anderen Geräten aufbauen
<Rochvellon> Evtl. ist es über ein gerootetes Smartphone mit einer entsprechenden App möglich, den VPN-Zugang zu sharen, aber ob es da was gibt, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen
<CaTaCaS> Nein, ich habe ein VPN auf einer FritzBox eingerichtet in einer anderen Stadt. darauf kann ich über mein Smartphone zugreifen. Jetzt möchte ich hier mit einem anderen Wlan über den Rechner auf das VPN in einer anderen Stadt zugreifen. Was nicht funktioniert. Wen ich aber das Smartphone als HotSpot verwende, natürlich VPN aus und auf dem Rechner die VPN aktiviert wunktionier alles. Wen ich mich hier aber mit dem Wlan verbinde un
<CaTaCaS> es nicht
<k1l_> blockt dein router die ports?
<k1l_> weil wenn das ubuntu mit dem hotspot per vpn geht, aber nicht mit dem wlan, dann ist das problem ja eher am wlan zu suchen.
<CaTaCaS> Den Router, den ich als Wlan hier nutze, oder den Router den ich als VPN in einer anderen Stadt nutze?
<k1l_> den router gerade vor dir
<CaTaCaS> Schon klar, das das Wlan schuld ist. Wo kann ich den Fehler dort suchen??
<CaTaCaS> Kann natürlich sein, der wurde vor 2 Tagen erst eingerichtet. Also ich hab hier vor 2 Tagen den Internetanschluss bekommen
<Fussel> router evtl.mal updaten?
<CaTaCaS> Der Router hat wahrscheinlich die Standarteinstellungen
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: ich denke nicht, dass es am internet zugang liegt, sondern eher am wlan vor ort.
<Fussel> also kein port für vpn
<CaTaCaS> Das ist eine eine FritzBox 7530 die hat glaube ich zu wissen Auto Update
<Fussel> k1l_: ++
<CaTaCaS> Wie passe ich den das Wlan vor ort an, wo soll ich den Fehler suchen? Übrigens bin ich über LAN an die Box verbunden
<Fussel> am fehlenden eingehenden port CaTaCaS
<CaTaCaS> Super, alles klar. Ich hoffe mal, das ich im Netz fündig sein werde, wo und welche Port ich in der Box anpassen muss
<Fussel> wie gesagt CaTaCaS wende dich am besten an deinen vpn betreiber
<CaTaCaS> der VPN Betreiben bin ich ja selber. Der VPN Server läuft auf meiner anderen FritzBox in einer anderen Stadt :)
<CaTaCaS> Ich komme wieder, falls nicht nicht fündig werde. Danke euch
<Fussel> eine fritze gegen die andere ausspielen? nicht schlecht :>
<Fussel> also den hersteller fragen
<Fussel> ich hoffe dabei mal das die andere fritz auch kein w-lan hat
<Fussel> und kein droid im spiel ist
<Fussel> zack
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-15
<sargon> xubuntu 18.04 :iptraf.etherape,streamripper,keine funktion mehr
<stevieh> aha
<Herbert-51> moin alle
<Herbert-51> ich habe das hier im netz gefunden
<Herbert-51>     n der Synaptic Paketverwaltung die Konfigurationen von nicht mehr installierten Programmen entfernen:
<Herbert-51> "Status > Nicht installierte Pakete (Zurückgebliebene Konfiguration)" alle markieren, rechtsklick, vollständig entfernen.
<Herbert-51> kann man das bedenkenlos machen?
<k1l_> wenn man pakete mit apt remove entfernt bleiben ein paar konfigs übrig. mit apt purge nicht. ob du die konfigs noch mal brauchst kann ich dir nicht sagen.
<stevieh> backups können leben retten, aber why not. 
<k1l_> alte konfigs stören ja erst mal nicht. die paar megabyte in summe hat man locker übrig. aber das sollte schon funktionieren mit dem entfernen
<Herbert-51> also die lieste ist dort bei mir ziemlich umfassend :-(
<Herbert-51> schätze das hängt mit der umstellung von 16.4 auf 18.4 zusammen
<Herbert-51> mit der sicherung ist es auch so ein ding . :-(
<Herbert-51> sichern lasse ich auf eine externe platte aber die autosicherung geht nicht
<Herbert-51> es wird die platte erst gemountet wenn ich sie einmal öffne
<stevieh> aha
<Herbert-51> die sicherung kann so nicht zugreifen und ich bekomme gleich immer eine fehlermeldung nach dem start
<stevieh> na, dann musst du die platte anders mounten.
<Herbert-51> hab ich versucht bin aber wohl zu blöd da zu, die ist auf ntsb formatiert
<Herbert-51> kann da aber jetzt nicht alles runterschmeißen 
<stevieh> das wird sicher auch gehen...
<Herbert-51> hatte versucht die fstab zu ändern aber danach ging nix mehr :-(
<k1l_> dann guck mal nach wie du die platte moountest
<stevieh> dann musst du die richtig ändern :-)
<Herbert-51> #UUID=0EDE-106C /home/berdzinski/Schreibtisch vfat auto,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  2
<Herbert-51> das geht schon mal nicht 
<stevieh> sieht aber nicht schlecht aus. Was meint mount denn?
<Herbert-51> das system bleibt beim starten stehen und macht garnix mehr
<Herbert-51> ich denke es liegt an den letzten zahlen
<Herbert-51> wie bekomme ich das raus
<Herbert-51> ich meine was da genau hin gehört
<k1l_> wenn du die fstab veränderst kannst du mit "sudo mount -a" die fstab neu einlesen lassen. dann spuckt er dir als ausgabe fehler aus, wenn welche passieren
<stevieh> so isses.
<Herbert-51> ok mom ich versuche mal
<Herbert-51> mount: /home/berdzinski/Schreibtisch: UUID=0EDE-106C kann nicht gefunden werden.
<stevieh> mach mal blkid in ein pastebin
<stevieh> die erscheint mir auch ein wenig kurz.
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FYJGj3NpGJ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> und, welches isses von da? /dev/sdb2? ist die über usb angeschlossen oder eingebaut?
<Herbert-51> ich sehe gerade die uuid stimmt nicht :-(
<Herbert-51> jetzt erhalte ich einen neuen fehler
<Herbert-51> ist sdb2
<Herbert-51> mount: /home/berdzinski/Schreibtisch: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der Superblock von /dev/sdb2 ist beschädigt, fehlende Kodierungsseite oder ein anderer Fehler.
<stevieh> ja, ist auch relativ klar, oder? Was für ein Dateisystem hat das ding bei sdb2, was hast du in der mountzeile angegeben?
<Herbert-51> ohhh schit
<Herbert-51> stimmt
<stevieh> man mount.ntfs und jetzt noch schauen, welche optionen es gibt.
<Herbert-51> also wie es aus sieht macht er es jetzt :-)
<Herbert-51> erhalte zumindestens keine fehlermeldung mehr
<stevieh> mount sagt dir, ob es gemounted ist.
<Herbert-51> dev/sdb2 on /home/berdzinski/Schreibtisch type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Herbert-51> muß ich da jetzt noch irgendwas an den zugrifsrechten ändern oder bleibt alles iwe gehabt?
<stevieh> kannste dir ja anschauen.
<Herbert-51> wenn ich die anderen platten jetzt auch mounten will , erhöhen ich die letzte zahl und ändere die uuid ?
<Frickelpit> Nein, die letzte Zahl bleibt auf 2
<Frickelpit> Herbert-51: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab/#Aufbau
<le_bot> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Herbert-51> muss ich die partition nicht angeben?
<Frickelpit> die letzte Zahl ist das pass in der Tabelle
<Herbert-51> so alles erledigt ._)
<Herbert-51> ich danke noch mal alle die geholfen haben
<stevieh> bittebitte. Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe
<Herbert-51> so langsam bekomme ich alles wieder zum laufen :-)
<Herbert-51> in welcher datei ligt denn die configuration für apache? ich kann nur über localhost aber nicht über die rechner ip starten ?
<Herbert-51> müsste ja irgenwie an die configuration liegen
<Herbert-51> unter 16.4 lief das alles
<stevieh> meinen Indianer habe ich schon lange begraben. Der wurde mir zu mächtig.
<Herbert-51> hääää?
<stevieh> jetzt nehm ich den Sioux: nginx
<Herbert-51> ahhh
<Herbert-51> :-)
<Herbert-51> ich gehe mal in offtropic, da ist es wohl besser angegracht ,mein problem
<Matze202> Hi, ich habe bei den Updates (so wie ich es verstehe) ein "linux-firmware"-Update 1.173.3 für 18.10 dabei obwohl ich ein 18.04er Ubuntu verwende. Sollte ich das installieren oder lieber nicht? Meine Update-Einstellungen sehen lediglich Updates auf Langzeitversionen vor und wie ich von euch gelernt habe, ist 18.10 ja keine Langzeitversion oder hat sich da was geändert?
<j0k> nein, da hast Du schon recht
<DaVu> 1.73.3 ist auch bei Bionic vorhanden
<DaVu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware
<le_bot> Title: linux-firmware package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<j0k> zeig uns doch einfach mal ein "sudo apt update 
<DaVu> Brauch er nicht. Es kann gut sein, dass beide Linux Versionen das gleicbe Linux-fimrware update package haben
<j0k> DaVu: 73 =/= 173 oder is das nur ein typo?
<DaVu> 18.10 hätte in dem Fall 1.175
<DaVu> Ja, das war ein Schreibfehler. Schau in den Link ;)
<DaVu> Matze202: kannst du installieren. Ist alles ok so
<DaVu> 1.173.3 ist für 18.04
<j0k> ok
<Matze202> j0k, DaVu Ok danke, wollte nur nicht ausversehen upgrade ;)
<DaVu> alles ok ;)
<DaVu> nachfragen hilft immer, wenn man sich unsicher ist
 * j0k hatte befürchtet, dass versehentlich 18.10er Quellen aktiv sind
<DaVu> ^^ und das hätte mich dcoh sehr gewundert bei einer LTS 
<DaVu> Matze202: zu deiner anderen Frage: 18.10 ist kein LTS
<Matze202> nach meinem Upgrade von 16.04 auf 16.10 hatte ich mich richtig geärgert und damals auch kein Systembackup gemacht gehabt
<Matze202> DaVu, jupp, dann ist also alles gleich geblieben. Die nächste LTS wird dann wohl die 20.04 werden oder?
<DaVu> 166.04 ist ein LTS, 18.04 ist ein LTS und wenn man dem Muster folgt ist 20.04 das nächste LTS
<j0k> DaVu: Seine Einstiegsfrage klingt stark danach, dass er das weiß und ja genau deshalb fragte
<Matze202> j0k, genau, aber ich war mir unsicher, es könnte sich daran ja was geändert haben :D
<DaVu> Ich habe es noch nicht versucht, daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob ich das 18.10 ppa unter 18.04 nutzen kann. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Packete dann als inkompatibel deklariert sind
<Matze202> j0k, DaVu habt ihr zufällig Erfahrungen mit Nextcloud-Client? Nach meinem Upgrade von 17.10 auf 18.04 bekomm ich den leider nicht mehr zum laufen
<DaVu> Nein. Ich nutze ausschließlich Dropbox
<DaVu> Habe aber auch nicht viel in der Cloud
<DaVu> Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass bevor ich ein Upgrade von einer Version auf die andere mache, ich dann doch eher eine Neuinstallation vorziehe
<DaVu> Ist vielleicht umständlich aber mit den Upgrades hatte ich schon so das ein oder andere Problem
<Matze202> DaVu, Ok np, ich betreibe halt paar kleinere Server, wo so einiges gesichert werden müsste und die Daten nicht in der Dropbox landen dürfen, weshalb ich mir ja die Nextcloud zulegte.
<DaVu> Ja, sicher. Ich wollte auch nicht sagen, dass das eine besser oder schlechter ist als das andere ;)
<Matze202> DaVu, eine Neuinstallation habe ich in paar Monaten vor, wenn ich mir einen anderen Rechner zugelegt bzw. aufgebaut habe, aber mom besitze ich gerade nur einen Arbeitsrechner
<leszek> Matze202: welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn?
<Matze202> leszek, $ nextcloud
<Matze202> nextcloud: error while loading shared libraries: libqt5keychain.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Matze202> (Weil es nur 2 Zeilen sind, nehme ich mal kein Paste.)
<j0k> leszek: er war sich glaub nur unsicher, weil bei updates irgendwo 18.10 dabei steht obwohl er ja LTS 18.04 betreibt
<Matze202> j0k, Es ist bereits meine nächste Frage ;)
<j0k> sah ich auch grad ;-)
<dreamon> Hab heute zum ersten Mal bluetooth Audio auf Speaker gestreamt. Ging super. Nur ist mein Wlan ständig abgebrochen. Dachte schon mein Netz spinnt. Wenn ich Bluetooth aber deaktivere geht mein Wlan wieder sauber. 
<DaVu> Matze202: das schon probiert? https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nextcloud-client-startet-nach-upgrade-auf-16-1/
<le_bot> Title: Nextcloud-Client startet nach Upgrade auf 16.10 und auch 17.04 nicht mehr › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> DaVu: LOL Matze202 ist der thread ersteller xD
<DaVu> lol
<DaVu> das habe ich übersehen :D
<leszek> trotzdem hatte er das Problem nicht zum ersten mal
<DaVu> offensichtlich nicht
<Matze202> DaVu, leszek genau, das ist von mir und auf Seite 3 ist der aktuelle Stand 
<DaVu> Matze202: du siehst...ein Upgrade bringt nur Probleme ;)
<Fussel> euere technik, neuereswisse
<Matze202> DaVu, jupp, aber ich kann nicht länger auf den einen Arbeitsrechner verzichten um den anschließend wieder so eingerichtet zu haben. Aus diesem Grund kommt bald ein 2. Arbeitsrechner, damit ich diese zukünftig abwechselnd neu installieren kann und immer noch eine Arbeitsfläche während der Einrichtung verfügbar habe
<Fussel> neuere
<DaVu> Nextcloud hat auch einen IRC channel übrigens
<DaVu> Die können dir da vielleicht am ehesten helfen
<DaVu> #nextcloud
<DaVu> 445 user drin. Das klingt vielversprechend
<Fussel> weia
<DaVu> da ist bestimmt auch einer der devs anwesend, die das problem mit sicherheit nicht zum ersten mal hören ;)
<Matze202> DaVu, ich weiß, leider meist nur Englisch und da bin ich leider nicht so fit, aber ich versuch es die Tage dort nochmal.
<DaVu> Ich würde dir ja Hilfestellung dort geben, aber gleich gibts Happa-happa ;)
<DaVu> und keine Sorge...zu 98% macht sich niemand über deine Englisch Qualitäten in den Channels Gedanken
<Matze202> DaVu, Danke dir, bei mir gibts aber auch jetzt Happa-happa :D 
<Fussel> einfach mal rein gehen Matze202 und dort mal in deutsch melden. bei so vielen usern sind bestimmt nicht alle nur englisch
<DaVu> ja, das ist sehr wahrscheinlich
<Fussel> und ja, mangelndes englisch wird nichtmehr einfach nur ausgelacht
<Matze202> Fussel, jupp, werde ich später oder die Tage mal machen, wenn ich die Zeit habe (hier fragte ich nur mal kurz an, ob sich damit jemand auskennt, da nicht so diese Materie hier rein passt, werde ich als nächstes dort wieder mein Glück versuchen.)
<leszek> Matze202: lass das mit den Debs und nutze einfach das von Nextcloud empfohlene AppImage: https://download.nextcloud.com/desktop/releases/Linux/Nextcloud-2.5.1-x86_64.AppImage
<leszek> Vorausgesetzt du nutzt 64bit sollte das einfach herunterladbar, ausführbar gemacht werden und dann per klick/doppelklick ausgeführt werden können
<Fussel> aber esist halt ne fremdquelle
<DaVu> Matze202: Ich habe mich gerade mal umgesehen. Das ist das Github repo für den Nextcloud Client: https://github.com/nextcloud/desktop
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - nextcloud/desktop: 💻 Desktop Syncing Client for Nextcloud (at github.com)
<DaVu> Die Pullrequests dort werden von einem User namens "Rullzer" gemerget. Der ist auch im Nextcloud channel online
<DaVu> Der ist Holländer, so wie es scheint...wenn der kein deutsch kann, weiß ich es nicht ;)
<Matze202> leszek, Danke dir, habe es runter geladen nur mit der Installation per Klick klappt es nicht und ja ich habe 64bit
<leszek> Fussel: ppa ist auch ne fremdquelle
<Fussel> ja,mein ich ja
<leszek> Matze202: du musst die Datei ausführbar machen. Installiert wird nix. Das läuft direkt aus dem AppImage
<Fussel> immer mit vorsicht zu genießen wenn man von außen waszu führt
<DaVu> ^^
<leszek> AppImage ist da vertrauenswürdiger. Das kann weniger kaputt machen
<leszek> und kommt direkt vom Hersteller
<apollo13> appimage kann weniger kaputt machen?
<apollo13> haben appimages nicht ganz normal zugriff auf das fs und so
<leszek> apollo13: du führst es als nutzer aus und es installiert nirgends was
<leszek> ppas und die debs werden per paketmanager installiert, der führt postinst und preinst als root aus
<apollo13> klar, aber es kann dir dennoch alles im homedir löschen :þ
<Matze202> leszek, WOW et funzt :D Danke dir :D
<apollo13> was zb mit flatpak nicht der fall wäre
<apollo13> also je nach einstellungen
<DaVu> man könnte auch nen docker nehmen. https://hub.docker.com/r/freakybytes/nextcloud-client/
<le_bot> Title: Docker Hub (at hub.docker.com)
<DaVu> Das wäre dann in seiner komplett eigenen Umgebung
<apollo13> dann wäre man halbwegs in einer eigenen umgebung
<DaVu> Aber Docker ist grundlegend ein wenig komplizierter als appimage
<DaVu> Ja, sicher apollo13. Auswege gibt es immer ;)
<leszek> apollo13: in der theorie. flatpak nutzt das sandboxing gerade mal bei 1% der flatpaks
<apollo13> leszek: ja, drum je nach einstellung
<apollo13> leszek: leider sind die konzepte alle zum schmeißen :(
<apollo13> seis flatpak, appimage, snaps oder sonst was
<leszek> und appimage kannst du in ein firejail packen wenn du magst. ALso auch ne Einstellungssache
<apollo13> gut in firejail kannste eh alles packen
<leszek> apollo13: flatpak und snaps haben schon nen geiles zukunftskonzept. Braucht nur funktionierende portals und wayland. AppImage ist die Universallösung für heute und morgen. Sicherheit steht nicht an erster Stelle, dafür ist die Einfachheit unschlagbar
<Matze202> ich bin erstmal afk, da mein Problem mit Nextcloud-Client behoben ist und lese später was ihr hier schönes schreibt, damit ich noch viel lernen kann ;D
<apollo13> leszek: theoretisch ja, aber leider ists halt so dass die flatpak runtimes viel zu wünschen übrig lassen
<leszek> apollo13: deshalb ja zukunft :P
<apollo13> wobei ich nicht sehe was appimage aktuell bietet was nicht ein self extracting zip auch bietet
<apollo13> gut spart vlt etwas boilerplate
<kitrsten> Hi, könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich online eine Datei hochladen kann, um sie anderen zur verfügung zu stellen?
<Fussel> amule :>
<kitrsten> es geht darum, dass ich eine opebn office datei in einem Forum zur vergung stellen möchte
<kitrsten> Verfügung
<Fussel> achso
<kitrsten> ich meine, da gab es doch mal so einen kurzzeitigen kostenlosen onlinespeicher, oder?
<Rochvellon> bspw. https://www.file-upload.net/
<Fussel> diverse pasteservices können dasals
<le_bot> Title: Dateien hochladen - File-Upload.net (at www.file-upload.net)
<kitrsten> Danke!
<Rochvellon> aber kann das Forum nicht selber Anhänge managen?
<tomreyn> kitrsten: das problem mit diesen filehosting-diensten ist dass die dateien da nicht lange bleiben.
<tomreyn> also wenn du was für längerfristig suchst dann lieber nen eigenen account bei nem cloud-hoster machen oder nen shared webspace mieten.
<tomreyn> einige internetzugangsanbieter bieten auch sowas an, vielleicht auch deiner
<kitrsten> Ich denke, es reicht, wenn es drei Tage lang da bleibt. Danke
<tomreyn> achso na dann :)
<dreamon> Hab heute zum ersten Mal bluetooth Audio auf Speaker gestreamt. Ging super. Nur ist mein Wlan ständig abgebrochen. Dachte schon mein Netz spinnt. Wenn ich Bluetooth aber deaktivere geht mein Wlan wieder sauber. 
<tomreyn> die nutzen recht ähnlich frequenzen und stören sich gerne mal
<dreamon> tomreyn, Ups das war mir neu. Welch ein Konstruktionsfehler.
<dreamon> Kann man bei Bluetooth die Frequenz ändern?
<tomreyn> das macht bluetooth vom protokoll her schon, aber nur in einem kleinen rahmen.
<tomreyn> wenn du für's wlan ausschließlich 802.11n oder ac nimmst landet das auf 5GHz und stört das bluetooth nicht mehr.
<tomreyn> hat dann allerdings auch geringere reichweite
<dreamon> tomreyn, Danke.. Leider hat mein "altes Notebook" kein 5GHz.
<tomreyn> einige speaker können auch wlan, dann kannst du bluetooth ggf. deaktivieren
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_2.4_GHz_radio_use
<le_bot> Title: List of 2.4 GHz radio use - Wikipedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<tomreyn> und ansonsten gibt's ja auch noch die schrecklich unschönnen aber dafür auch fast latenzfreien und sehr zuverlässigen kabel.
<dreamon> tomreyn, ;)
<dreamon> tomreyn, Hab nun meinen Wlan Accesspunkt auf die oberste Frequenz gestellt nun gehts.
<tomreyn> glückwunsch. da kommen allerdings auch nicht alle wland-geräte mit klar.
<dreamon> Der Tipp war Gold Wert. Das die Frequenzen sich schneiden könnten hatte ich nicht im Auge
<tomreyn> biddebiddebidde. jetzt müssen wir nur noch klären was das mit ubuntu zu tun hat. ;-)
<megadorus> Hey :) Kann ich nen gestarteten Kopiervorgang mit "rclone copy" pausieren und mit geänderten Parametern wieder weiterlaufen lassen?
<megadorus> Würde gerne --transfers= und --drive-chunk-size anpassen.
<Jenny_> Abend
<Jenny_> ist es möglich mit ein windows tablet ein ubuntu minimal zu installieren und dann ein chromium upzudaten?
<k1l_> was willst du wo installieren? ubuntu auf einem rechner? oder auf dem tablet?
<j0k> mit? oder auf?
<Jenny_> auf ein tablet ubuntu minimal
<j0k> das wird wohl wenn dann höchstens eine ARM Architektur haben, oder?
<k1l_> hängt etwas vom tablet ab. meistens sind das 32bit uefi dinger und brauchen einiges an handarbeit.
<Jenny_> ja ist ein 32 bit uefi
<j0k> https://praxistipps.chip.de/linux-auf-windows-8-tablet-installieren-so-gehts_93480 gibt da glaub ein paar entscheidende Tipps wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe
<Jenny_> das installieren an sich ist ja weniger das problem
<k1l_> Jenny_: mach ein usb stick mit ubuntu, pack das 32bit uefi file in /EFI/boot auf dem stick, und dann den stick booten.
<j0k> nun ja - aktuelle 32bit Ubuntus gibts glaub nicht mehr
<ppq> xubuntu 18.04 gibt es noch als i386 image
<ppq> 18.10 auch, aber 18.04 > 18.10
<j0k> ppq: aber braucht man da nicht eher ein arm als ein i386?
<ppq> j0k, das wird wahrscheinlich ein x86 sein, aber wäre sinnvoll das mal zu eruieren, ja
<k1l_> das wird zu 99% ein baytrail sein. deswegen auch der 32bit uefi rotz
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-16
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe gestern ubuntu-mate 18.04.1 neu als UEFI installiert. jetzt zeigt mir der nvram leider einen ubuntu-eintrag doppelt an: sudo efibootmgr -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Skw3VsR88z/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> nur "TS128GMTE110S" und "CT250MX500SSD1" besitzen eine GPT, da nur die beiden Laufwerke booten sollen. Der Rest ist noch MBR.
<j0k> hm ... ist das nicht das selbe wie in Grub? Da hast Du ja auch einen Eintrag für das aktuelle Ubuntu und dann noch einen um ggf. mit älterem Kernel zu starten
<p01nt3r> j0k, ich teste mal eben aus, ob unterschiedliche kernel gebootet werden.
<p01nt3r> bg.
<p01nt3r> j0k, die grub-einträge der jeweiligen boot-einträge des uefi-menüs sind identisch, bei beiden sehe ich: ubuntu, erweiterte optionen für ubuntu (bei beiden die gleichen kernel-versionen) sowie den boot-eintrag für das windows 10
<tomreyn> ob's wirklich das gleiche ist siehst du mit efibootmgr --verbose
<tomreyn> kannst dann entweder --remove-dups oder --delete-bootnum machen um eins davon zu löschen
<p01nt3r> j0k, tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NCG66WXWjC/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> als unterschied sehe ich in den einträgen nur hinten einmal "shimx64.efi" und einmal "grubx64.efi"
<tomreyn> shim ist die secure boot-kompatible variante
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, das ist also normal?
<tomreyn> bin mir nicht sicher ob man da standardmäßig zwei einträge angelegt bekommt von grub, aber es scheint an sich logisch
<tomreyn> wäre natürlich toll wenn die unterschiedlich heißen würden
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, wenn ich secure boot nicht verwende, kann ich den dann einfach so löschen?
<tomreyn> ja
<tomreyn> kannst es auch löschen und wiede rhin machen mit besserem namen, ganz wie du magst ;)
<p01nt3r> es muss weg :-)
<tomreyn> nur so krass fortgeschrittene funktionen wie "eintrag umbenennen" kann uefi halt nicht.
<p01nt3r> die bootnum wäre in meinem fall dann "Boot0001"?
<tomreyn> 0001 ja
<tomreyn> ggf. willst du dann noch den anderen ubuntu-eintrag als erstes booten lassen, das geht per --bootorder
<p01nt3r> ist es eig. normal dass die ESP-partition mit ext4 partitioniert wird?
<tomreyn> nee
<p01nt3r> wurde sie aber, wieso auch immer
<tomreyn> partitioniert eh nicht, wenn dann formatiert, aber das sollte dein uefi gar nicht booten können
<tomreyn> "mount" sagt auch dass es ext4 ist?
<tomreyn> kann sein dass gparted das fälschlicherweise als ext4 anzeigt, das sind noch relikte aus der zeit als das tool versucht hat neben einem partitionierungs- auch ein formatierungstool zu sein.
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, mount listet die gar nicht auf.
<tomreyn> p01nt3r: un fstab?
<p01nt3r> im gparted ist da auch ein ausrufezeichen dran
<tomreyn> aber du hast davon schon gebootet?
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, bin da gerade mit hier.
<tomreyn> und in fstab ist die esp drin?
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, scheinbar nicht
<tomreyn> und was sagt file -s /dev/sd... für die efi-partition?
<p01nt3r> kein lese-zugriff
<tomreyn> sudo
<tomreyn> wie hast du denn das installiert?
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, sudo file -s  /dev/sda1 -> /dev/sda1: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=06c1b15d-02f6-4299-86fb-4a6d05eb93b1, volume name "root" (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<tomreyn> falsche festplatte, sollte iegentlich sdb sein
<tomreyn> zumindest laut den angaben im nvram
<p01nt3r> die allererste (windows boot manager) ist ja eine nvme, deshalb ist die 2. (ssd) sda
<p01nt3r> also das 2. laufwerk ist als sda bezeichnet, das 3. als sdb usw...
<tomreyn> blkid -t PARTUUID=699078e3-69ac-4102-a29c-2733b7b6f56e
<tomreyn> ...sollte dir sagen welche partition es aus linux.sicht ist
<p01nt3r> -> /dev/nvme0n1p2: UUID="52DF-6FCD" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="M-nM--M-^@M-MM-^K" PARTUUID="699078e3-69ac-4102-a29c-2733b7b6f56e"
<tomreyn> aber ja, verstehe grundsätzlich was du meinst
<tomreyn> so da haste deine esp
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, wie bist du da jetzt drauf gekommen?
<tomreyn> an sich sollte die auch in der fstab drin stehen, falls noch nicht dann solltest du das nachholen
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, UUID=52DF-6FCD  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<tomreyn> p01nt3r: die partitions-uuid ist ja in der -efibootmgr --verbose -ausgabe angegeben http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NCG66WXWjC/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> blkid kann dir zu der partitions-uuid die anderen infos raussuchen, das hast du ja eben gemacht
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, ich schlussfolgere: ubuntu hat seine uefi-boot sachen in die esp der nvme geschrieben.
<tomreyn> klar, wenn es eine esp gibt dann nutzt der installer die
<tomreyn> und hups, war dann wohl doch in der fstab drin, wa? :)
<p01nt3r> auf der ubuntuusers seite konnte ich entnehmen, dass immer in diese (1.) esp geschrieben wird. ok. ich wollte aber eig. eine 2. auf der ubuntu ssd erstellen
<tomreyn> und gemountet ist sie dann vermutlich auch
<tomreyn> kannste zwar machen, aber die wird dann ignoriert
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, ja, ich war davon ausgegangen, dass er die boot-geschichten auch in die esp der ubuntu-ssd schreiben würde.
<tomreyn> das uefi nimmt immer die erste esp auf dem ersten speichergerät das es zu gesicht bekommt
<tomreyn> (und nur die)
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, was bedeutet das hinsichtlich des multiboot?
<p01nt3r> bzw. dualboot
<tomreyn> dass sich alle OS eine ESP teilen
<p01nt3r> ist also vollkommen normal wa?
<tomreyn> ja
<p01nt3r> ich kann also diese komische ext4-esp auf der ubuntu-ssd gefahrlos ohne weiteres löschen?
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, oder muss ich dann irgendwas noch anpassen?
<k1l> p01nt3r: einer der vorteile von uefi ist eben, dass nicht mehr jede platte ihren eigenen bootloader braucht
<tomreyn> du kannst auch versuchen die esp auf die ssd zu verschieben, aber dann musst du das uefi dazu bewegene die ssd als ersten storage zu sehen (es gibt da glaub ich ne bios-option die festlegt ob pci-storages vor anderen (ata-)storages initialisiert werden)
<p01nt3r> k1l, fand ich aber auch immer ganz praktisch, wenn beim mbr z.b. grub dahin war konnte man das windows von der anderen platte noch starten, zumindest wenn die nur reinen win-bootcode enthielt
<tomreyn> aber windows (ich vermute das ist das andere OS?) müsste dann da auch noch mit klar kommen
<p01nt3r> wie verhilete sich das jetzt?
<p01nt3r> verhielte, sry
<tomreyn> und da wirds dann ja manchmal diffizil
<tomreyn> wenn dein esp futsch ist dann bootet nix mehr, so verhält sich das jetz
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, also hat es auch nachteile..
<tomreyn> also externe storages gehen natürlich noch
<tomreyn> gleiches gilt auch fürs nvram
<tomreyn> ist das nicht mehr lesbar dann ist doof, neues mainboard her
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, es macht also schon sinn, die gpt der nvme zeitnah zu sichern...
<tomreyn> die partitionstabelle sichern?
<tomreyn> schadet nicht, aber der zweck ist mir in dem zusammenhang jetzt unklar
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, oder was würde man dann brauchen im notfall?
<tomreyn> ne kopie von der esp und der partitionstabelle könnte helfen wieder zu booten wenn dich das nvme im stich lässt, ja
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, was dann passieren würde per "sudo sgdisk -b backup.img"
<tomreyn> das sichert die GPT weg, nicht die ESP
<p01nt3r> wie bekomm ich die?
<tomreyn> bräuchtest dann halt wenn schon beides
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, z.b. per dd if=/dev/nvme0n1p2 of=esp.img
<tomreyn> ja, oder /dev/disk/by-uuid/52DF-6FCD als quelle, wie du magst
<tomreyn> oder /dev/disk/by-partuuid/699078e3-69ac-4102-a29c-2733b7b6f56e
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, ergebnis wäre ja das gleiche.
<tomreyn> oder /dev/disk/by-partlabel/esp - falls du die so gelabelt hast
<tomreyn> ja, alles das gleiche
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, auf askubuntu lese ich gerade, dass auch ein "sudo cp -R /boot/efi /path/to/backup" reichen würde, dann würde man das mitkopieren der leeren blöcke mit dd sparen.
<tomreyn> kannst es auch noch on the fly komprimieren
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, per: sudo tar cfz /path/to/backup/ESP_backup.tar.gz /boot/efi
<p01nt3r> ich sichere meine daten eig. gerne im reinformat
<p01nt3r> sprich unkomprimiert
<tomreyn> p01nt3r: stimmt an sich, aber du musst dann noch die fstab wieder anpassen weil du das vfat neu machen musst und sich dann die fs-id ändert.
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, bei dd nicht?
<tomreyn> wenn du das ganze dateisystem kompierst dann behält es ja seine uuid
<p01nt3r> oder ich pipe dd nach tar/gzip
<tomreyn> tar brauchste da an sich nicht, und gzip bringt nicht so viel, besser bz oder xz
<tomreyn> den vorteild ie fstabnicht anpassen zu müssen kommt aber natürlich auch nur dann zum tragen wenn du die fstab sicherst ;-)
<tomreyn> aber auch wegen windows wäre es wohl gut die esp komplett zu sicher und nicht nur die dateien darauf
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, das priorisieren der sata- bzw. pcie laufwerke wird bei meinem bios nicht gehen, da es nativ gar keine nvme unterstützt :-o
<tomreyn> ich wette das legt sich mal gepflegt auf die vorderfront wenn du dem ne neue esp unterzuschieben versuchst
<p01nt3r> naja so gross ist die ja auch nicht
<tomreyn> wie booetet dein uefi denn dann von nvme?
<p01nt3r> über eine adapterkarte
<p01nt3r> habe das nvme-modul im bios nachgetragen und es neu reingeflashed
<tomreyn> huiui
<tomreyn> du machst ja sachen.
<p01nt3r> :-)
<p01nt3r> die software-lösung hat mir nicht zugesagt ^^
<p01nt3r> dann wäre ich auch noch von refind oder ähnlichem abhängig
<tomreyn> hast du da 2 verschiedene ssd's und drei verschiedene hdds drin in der kiste?
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, jap
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, nvme, 2 ssds, 2 hdds
<tomreyn> dann wohl kein mirror-raid ;-)
<p01nt3r> xD
<tomreyn> ach die eine hdd ist das nvme, richtig, macht sinn
<p01nt3r> ?
<tomreyn> ich dachte du hättest drei hdds, aber eine davon ist das nvme
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, jap, wd10ezex und hitachi hds72...
<tomreyn> yo. na dann mal viel spaß beim basteln.
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, das ist ein gigabyte z87-hd3 brett. das komische ist auch, dass grub nur die laufwerke erkennt, die ich in der boot priority überhaupt mit angebe (und nicht disable, dann sind sie für grub gar nicht da)
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, eins noch - vor- nachteile bz zu xz?
<tomreyn> ich glaub unter uefi packt der os-prober in ienigen fällen (weiß leider nicht wann) nur die systeme ins grub-bootmenü die grade gemountet sind. du musst also ggf. auch das windows-ntfs da mounten damit das klappt.
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, und dann mache ich mich mal ran, den "shimx64.efi"-eintrag zu killen.
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, das ist ne andere umgebung, da gehts um die laufwerks erkennung z.b. von einem grub, das vom usb-stick ausgeführt wird.
<tomreyn> bz ist die ältere kompression, ist recht lahm und nicht allzu effektiv, aber allemal effektiver als gzip bei binärdaten. xz ist im normalfall noch ein stück langsamer, je nachdem mit welchen optionen es gestaret wird braucht es viel ram (großes dictionary) um effektiv zu kompromieren. und das ram muss dann auch beim entpacken wieder da sein.
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, ich glaube, 100mb komprimiere ich einfach mal gar nicht.
<tomreyn> oder so ;-)
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, verdammt, hab den falschen gelöscht xD
<tomreyn> \o/
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, wie bekomm ich den 0000 wieder? xD
<tomreyn> --create-only
<tomreyn> mit den daten wie geht als weitere argumente
<tomreyn> bin aber nicht sicher ob du den so wieder hinkriegst
<tomreyn> die punkte in der ausgabe sind ggf. auch mal steuerzeichen
<tomreyn> am ende noch --bootorder wieder anpassen
<tomreyn> so wie sie vorher war
<tomreyn> hab mal esp.xz von meiner 513 MB großen esp erstellt und komme mit xz -9 auf 164MN
<tomreyn> aber ich hab da auch noch firmwareupdates aufm esp rumliegen
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, brauch ich dann -L "Windows Boot Manager"?
<tomreyn> *164MB
<p01nt3r> nicht schlecht
<tomreyn> -L brauchst du nicht, weißt ja was du angeben musst
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, gib mir mal bitte die Zeile
<tomreyn> aber wie gesagt, ich denke nicht dass du den windows-eintrag rekonstruiert kriegst
<p01nt3r> oha
<p01nt3r> was nun?
<tomreyn> die empfohlene reparaturmethode von windows anwenden würd ich denken
<tomreyn> dit is hier ein ubuntukanal ;-)
<p01nt3r> jooo
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, danke soweit!
<tomreyn> bitte, ich bni dann auch mal raus...
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-17
<bmbbsr> Guten Morgen ICH habe Sch..gebaut was sonst  ORDNER gelöscht
<bmbbsr> mit exfundelete solll da was gehen 
<bmbbsr> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/options.html
<le_bot> Title: extundelete options summary (at extundelete.sourceforge.net)
<bmbbsr> mit dem herstellen von Path Dir komm ich orgendwie nicht zurecht 
<bmbbsr> restore-directory path/of/directory  das wollte ich nutzen 
<bmbbsr> einfach vom stammverzeichniss aus ist nicht klar beschrieben
<LupusE> waren in dem ordner alle satzzeichen drin?
<LupusE> ich weis nicht was das prolem ist. wenn du /home/[benutzer]/bilder/geheimebilder geloescht hast, ist der base ordner /home/[benutzer]/bilder/ ... und weil das keiner weis, hat man anstelle von /home/[benutzer]/bilder den Platzhalter /path/of/directory geschrieben, zu deutsch /pfad/zum/ordner
<bmbbsr> Danke!
<bmbbsr> Space has been relocated leider ohne erfolg 
<bmbbsr> pech gehabt.
<LupusE> tja, dann festplatte ausbauen, foremost drueber laufen lassen, und nach {n]stundne schauen ob die Dateien noch zu findne sind.
<bmbbsr> ok Danke 
<LupusE> anstelle von festplatte ausbauen kann man auch ein live-medium verwenden, dann wird es allerdings etwas anstrengender den ablageplatz fuer die recoverten daten zu definieren, ohne die vermissten zu ueberschrieben.
<MrSproke> Komisch - apt-get install tesseract-ocr oder tesseract-ocr-all auf 18.04 srv wird nicht gefunden. (unable to locate package) - Brauche ich da ein anderes Repo?
<LupusE> packages.ubuntu.com/tesseract-ocr <- gibt mehr infos.
<LupusE> (ps: die antwort ist nein. es ist weiterhin in universe vorhanden).
<MrSproke> mhmmm, dachte, das sollte dann doch verfügbar sein.
<LupusE> und wie kommen wir so weiter? ist die sources.list geproft? hast du ein apt-get update durchgeführt? werden dabei fehler gelistet?
<MrSproke> gerade dabei
<LupusE> was agt apt-cache search? ggf auch zu einem andern packet (z.b. bash)
<MrSproke> universe fehlt
<MrSproke> sollte dann klappen 
<LupusE> geht mir auch manchal so. dann lege ich mich aber schlafen und am naechsten tag bin ich wieder nuechtern.
<MrSproke> *lach*
<MrSproke> und danke
<LupusE> gerne.
<LupusE> es ist der DNS. klar hast du den PTR bei dir korrekt konfiguriert, aber durch das TTL weiss der 'client' das noch nicht ... und das telefon hast du ganz anders konfiguriert, trottel.
<LupusE> ups, falscher channel.
<stevieh> aber ehrlich. Hier hättest du mal einen Trottel nennen sollen ;-)
<LupusE> das schreibe ich hinter jedem satz. nur wenn es doppelt erscheint, weil es sich um einen trottel trottel handelt, funktioniert das skript nicht.
<MrSproke> Ok, hier ist's lustig. Dann bleibe ich mal hier
<LupusE> MrSproke: solche unterhaltungne gehoeren aber eigentlich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ... erst nach 3 erfolgreich gelösten anfragen darf man hier lustig schreiben.
<tomreyn> der neuen server installer konfiguriert das universe-repository nicht, ist ein bug, leider bisher ohne fix...
<tomreyn> *neuE
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1783129
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1783129 “Only “main” component enabled after install” : Bugs : subiquity (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> obwohl, doch, der neuste server installer (18.04.1.0) könnte den fix drin haben
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.1.0/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<MrSproke> tomreyn: Btw. danke für den Hinweis mit dem Bug vom Live-Server-Installer-18.04 und dem "universe" Repo. Hatte mich schon gewundert, was die Ursache war.
<tomreyn> bitteschön ;)
<CaTaCaS> Guten Abend, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner Webcam. Die funktionier seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr bei Skype (wird erkannt, das Bild ist aber schwarz), aber das Tool Cheese sieht die Cam und da kommt auch ein Bild. In den /etc/modules habe ich aktuell "uvcvideo quirks=0x100" stehen, ohne diesen eintrag wird die Cam garnicht erkannt, weder bei Skype noch bei Cheese. Ich frage mich jetzt nur, wieso ist das Bild bei Skype schwar
<CaTaCaS> und erkannt wird. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<CaTaCaS> Ahh, ich hab es gerade noch mit der Software ICE getestet, ICQ gibt es auch für Linux und ich hatte noch mein altes Konto gefunden. Dort ist aber das selbe Problem wie bei Skype, Webcam wird wekannt, aber es kommt kein Bild.
<tomreyn> CaTaCaS: wie siehts denn mit software aus die von ubuntu unterstützt wird? und mit vlc?
<CaTaCaS> Cheese ist bei Ubuntu standart mäsig installiert. damit funktioniert es ja auch. Mit Skype hat die Cam auch funktionier, aber noch mit der alten 4.3 Version von Skype. Die Version habe ich auch, aber mit der kommt man nicht mehr online, man muss die neue Version benutzen, und damit hab ich das Problem.
<CaTaCaS> Ich weiß aber halt nicht, liegt es an der neuen Skype Version, oder an den Einstellungen bei Ubuntu. Ich wurde es gerne mit der alten Skype Version ja testen, die wird aber nicht mehr supported.
<tomreyn> hier wird weder die alte noch die neue supportet
<k1l> wenn cheese geht würde ich eher auf skype schielen.
<CaTaCaS> Mit der aktuellen Skype Version komme ich zumintest in den Server rein, die alte Version macht einfach nicht, wen man sich einloggt :(
<CaTaCaS> Wie gesagt, mit ICQ klappt es auch nicht, ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob es irgenwann mal funktioniert hat :)
<dreamon_> Hier geht skype habs glaub auf deren Homepage heruntergeladen. 
<dreamon_> Mein Ubuntu mountet seit neuestem jedes USB Gerät das ich anstecke. Obwohl ich in Thunar das deaktiviert hab. wie bekomme ich Heraus was das veranlaßt.?
<CaTaCaS> Ich Tippe auch auf Skype, ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso ich mit der alten Version keine Probleme mit der Cam hatte, aber jetzt mit der Neuen Version. Muss es nicht eingendlich andersherum sein ??
<k1l> CaTaCaS: skype ist halt eine blackbox. und das es mit der neuen nicht geht aber mit der alten passiert schon mal.
<dreamon_> CaTaCaS, Welche Version verwendest du?
<CaTaCaS> Oh mann, ich hat Windows 10 nie verstanden. Jetzt verstehe ich ganz Microsoft nicht mehr. Übrigend meine alte WebCam ist von Microsoft, das die nicht unterstütz wird bei der neuen Version ist schon zimlich peinlich :)
<dreamon_> CaTaCaS, +1
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe aktuell die Skype Version 8.34.0.78 
<CaTaCaS> Kann ich vielleicht ein oder zwei Versionen downgraden, damit ich trotzdem online komme und vielleicht mit der Cam Glück habe. Oder erlaugt Skype nur noch mit der aktuellen online zu gehen?
<dreamon_> Ich hab hier 8.18.0.6 am Laufen. Wobei mir Skype nicht wichtig ist. Downgraden keine Ahnung
<CaTaCaS> Ich kappiere diese sachen einfach nicht, die Skype Version 4.3 die ich hatte, hat wunderbar funktioniert, wieso lässt man diese nicht einfach. Man kann ja neue Versionen und Updates nachen ja, aber wieso kann man mit der alten version nicht online gehen, ich verstehe das einfach nicht :(
<k1l> frag MS
<CaTaCaS> Kommst du mit der 8.18.0.6 auch noch online??
<dreamon_> Ja
<dreamon_> Bin schon genervt das dort Skype bei jedem Start sich in den Autostart einträgt obwohl ich das nicht will.
<CaTaCaS> Ok, vielen Dank. Ich werde es mit ein oder zwei älteren Versionen mal versuchen, vielleicht erkennen die ja meine Cam
<CaTaCaS> Ja, dast stimmt. Ist mir auch eingefallen
<CaTaCaS> *aufgefallen :)
<CaTaCaS> Hoffe mal, das ich mit den älteren Versionen und der Cam glück haben werde. Schönen Abend euch allen und vielen Dank
<tomreyn> hast j amehrere versionen zur auswahl hier https://repo.skype.com/deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux (at repo.skype.com)
<Brot01> Hallo, ich habe ein paar Hundert Textdateien sortiert mit Verzeichnissen und Unterverzeichnissen auf der Platte. Gesamtumfang ca. 260GB Ich möchte jetzt eine Volltextsuche über alle Dateien nach einem bestimmten Begriff machen. Wie kann ich das halbwegs perfomant erledigen? Gibt es evtl spezielle Programme die mir die Sache beschleunigen können?
<k1l> Brot01: .txt oder .doc(x)? dateien?
<Brot01> alles .txt Dateien
<tomreyn> ein paar hundert nur-text-dateien die zusammen 260 GB belegen? die müssen ja für sich genommen dann schon jeweils ca nen gigabyte groß sein , oder?
<k1l> einfach mit grep?
<CaTaCaS> Vielen Dank für die aktuellen letzten Skype versionen, da werde ich einige zum testen haben, das stimmt :)
<Brot01> Wahrscheinlich wird der Flaschenhals an der Sache die Tatsache sein, dass die Dateien nicht auf einer SSD sondern auf ner normalen Platte liegen.
<k1l> !grep
<le_bot> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grep
<k1l> Brot01: guck da mal unten unter beispielen
<dreamon_> Jemand eine Idee, was jedes Usb laufwerk das ich anstecke nach /media/usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3... mountet? 
<tomreyn> Brot01: willst du da jetzt einmalig / ab und zu mal nach was durchsuchen oder soll das regelmäßig passieren, wie eine anwendung quasi?
<dreamon_> Er frägt nicht nach, er tut es einfach.
<Brot01> grep ist mir bekannt, aber das dauert ewig
<Brot01> naja, ca 20x pro woche
<k1l> Brot01: das klingt als wenn du einen tracker nutzen willst. wie tracker :)
<tomreyn> Brot01: da könnte sich ggf. schon ein suchindex lohnen.
<Brot01> k1l, was ist ein tracker?
<k1l> oder silversearcher-ag. das soll größenordnungen schneller sein
<Brot01> tomreyn, wie läuft das mit dem Suchindex? 
<k1l> !tracker
<le_bot> Informationen zu Tracker finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tracker
<Brot01> sichersearcher klingt intressant
<tomreyn> Brot01: eine anwendung erstellt einen suchindex, und sucht dann später nur noch on diesem, das geht dann wesentluich schneller. so wie ne internet-suchmaschine quasi
<tomreyn> die beiden vorschläge von kil scheinen sowas zu machen, ich kenn die gar nicht, hab aber auchnicht viel ahnung davon.
<tomreyn> Brot01Brot01Brot01
<tomreyn> oops sorry
<tomreyn> ich kenne sphinx und elasticsearch
<tomreyn> aber das ist vielleicht etwas zu groß dafür
<Brot01> vielen dank schon mal dafür ich probier morgen mal den silversearcher aus
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe ein problem mit meinem 2. desktop-panel: bei (neu)start legt sich das 2. toppanel immer über das 1. toppanel. deaktiviere ich das "ausdehnen", springt das panel wieder auf den 2. monitor zurück. dehne ich es erneut aus, bleibt es da. wo klemmt's da?
 * j0k versteht kein Wort
 * tomreyn fehlen die üblicherweise notwendigen grundinformationen (ubuntu-version, ubuntu-flavour)
<p01nt3r> also ich habe eine 2-monitor konfiguration. der 2. monitor dupliziert den 1. auf dem 2. monitor hab ich ein weiteres top-panel, welches sich nach dem starten immer über das (1.) panel des 1. monitors legt.
<p01nt3r> ubuntu mate 18.04
<p01nt3r> "dupliziert" ist wohl der falsche ausdruck - es ist eher 1 screen mit 2 monitoren.
<p01nt3r> ich kann mit der maus hin- und hergehen zwischen den beiden anzeigen.
<j0k> und beide Monitore sind am Rechner angeschlossen und bereits immer an wenn der Rechner hochgefahren ist? Und wie sind sie angeschlossen (DVI, HDMI, VGA...) 
<j0k> dann scheint es ja eher kein duplizierter Screen zu sein
<p01nt3r> sind beide angeschlossen. der linke monitor ist per dvi-i-1 dran und der rechte per hdmi-0.
<p01nt3r> vor der neuinstallation ging es perfekt.
<j0k> ach ja ... die Grafikkarte/Treiber wär dann vermutlich auch noch interssant
<p01nt3r> geforce fx 960
<j0k> wenn hdmi dabei is bin ich raus
<p01nt3r> treiber ist der 390er aus den repos
<p01nt3r> gtx 960
<p01nt3r> hab devilspie2 laufen, allerdings ohne allgemeinen eintrag oder eintrag für das obere panel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hqX4KzmK5f/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> ich werde mal den autostart vom devilspie2 deaktivieren und nochmal schauen wie es dann ist. werde das gefühl nicht los dass es damit was zu tun hat.
<j0k> devilspie gibt es noch?
<p01nt3r> der öffnet mir jedes fenster auch oben links in der ecke des ersten monitors (obwohl ich ihm das nirgends sage)
<j0k> wie viele releaseupgrades haben die gesamten Configs schon hinter sich?
<p01nt3r> ...
<j0k> :-D
<p01nt3r> ^^
<p01nt3r> bg.
<p01nt3r> devilspie2 deaktiviert und: geht.
<j0k> prima
<p01nt3r> ABER: ^^
<j0k> vor weiteren Aber:     :-D    wie viele releaseupgrades haben die gesamten Configs schon hinter sich?
<p01nt3r> j0k, es waren einige...
<j0k> und sind es immer noch? Oder ist .config inzwischen ohne Altlasten ;-)
<p01nt3r> kann ich den einfach löschen?
<j0k> ich würd in umbenennen
<j0k> ihn
<p01nt3r> du weisst was ich meine ^^
<j0k> und natürlich am besten vorher aus der GUI rausgehn oder noch besser mit nem anderen User machen
<j0k> und ja - der este Weg sollte immer sein mit ner frischen .config zu testen - zB. auch mit einem neu angelegten User (der ja dann eine jungfräuliche .confi haben sollte
<p01nt3r> rename mal die .config
<p01nt3r> bg
<j0k> anschließend kann man ja vorsichtig Stück für Stück wieder versuchen zurück zu kopieren. ...oder halt einfach mal zwischen durch mal wieder komplett neu konfigurieren was oft auch die bessere Variante ist
<j0k> hm
<j0k> bitte ausrichten - ich bin nun weg
<p01nt3r> j0k, der frische .config hat keine änderung gebracht.
<p01nt3r> bis morgen.
<andy___> Abend Leute
<andy___> kann man Chromium OS auf ubuntu minimal 32 bit installieren? ich finde kein passendes ppa
<k1l> chromium os?
<k1l> du willst ein OS auf einem OS installieren? wenn du nur den browser meinst, klar kann man den aus den paketquellen bei ubuntu insatllieren
<andy___> nein ich meine nicht den browser
<apollo13> dann macht die frage nach einem ppa keinen sinn
<andy___> hm ok, aber es müsste doch gehen oder nicht?
<k1l> nein
<andy___> ok, wieso soll das nicht gehen?
<k1l> du kannst kein OS in ein OS installieren. 
<k1l> du könntest es höchstens virtualisieren. aber das geht nicht mit einem PPA.
<andy___> man kann doch auch aus ein debian ein ubuntu machen
<k1l> chromium OS ist halt kein programm. du sprichst davon aber wie von einem programm
<k1l> urgs
<k1l> warum installierst du nicht einfach chromium OS, wenn du chromium OS willst? (das basiert im übrigen auf gentoo)
<andy___> wieso sagt das internet das chromium auf ubuntu basiert?
<andy___> Prerequisites You should have  Ubuntu Linux (version == 14.04 - Trusty) This is the only officially support distro, but building Chromium OS should work fine on any x86_64 Linux distro running a 2.6.16+ kernel a 64-bit system for performing the build an account with sudo access
<k1l> "building" meint hier kompilieren?
<k1l> chromium os war gaaaaaaanz zu beginn ubuntu basiert. aber seit 2012 oder basiert es auf gentoo
<k1l> andy___: das ist die kompilieranleitung von chromium os.
<k1l> d.h. man baut sich das chromium os aus den quellen zusammen, aber am ende ist das nicht installiert, das ist dann nur das image, was man auf hardware installieren kann, wie du eben ubuntu sonst installierst.
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-18
<B3N|GER> Kann ich cpufreq nichth unter cinnamon nutzen? hatte gedacht, dass cinammon auf gnome basiert xD
<DaVu> Ich glaube wir brauchen ein paar mehr Infos ;)
<DaVu> Z. B. Was hast du Installiert? Welches OS benutzt du genau, etc
<_moep_> ist doch eh weg
<DaVu> aber B3N-GER ist da. Daher denke ich, dass es der gleiche ist ;)
<B3N-GER> ist gegroupt xD
<B3N-GER> Habe Linuxmint aktuelle Version mit cinnamon desktop
<DaVu> Dann musst du Mint fragen
<DaVu> Mint != Ubuntu
<B3N-GER> mhhh, dachte dass es ohne ubuntu gar kein mint geben würde... xD
<DaVu> Das mag sein. Dennoch ist Mint was eigenes
<DaVu> Und deine Frage könnte spezifisch sein
<B3N-GER> oki. ty
<DaVu> Du gehst mit einem Mercedes ja auch nicht in eine Audi Werkstatt obwohl es beides Autos sind
<B3N-GER> der vergleich hinkt... habe ja nicht nach windwos oder macos gefragt ;)
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich hab hier einen dualmonitor-betrieb, das ist meine xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dj3zQt9BM5/ wie ist es möglich, bei dieser konfiguration ein programm auf einem bestimmten monitor zu starten? (ubuntu mate 18.04)
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> es gibt zwar die tastenkombination strg+alt+num pad 4/6 zum verschieben von fenstern aber das funzt bei mir nicht mit einem maximierten firefox.
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-19
<andy___> moin moin
<ppq> moin
<andy___> weiß jemand ob ubuntu touch eingestellt worden ist?
<ppq> wird von der community weitergeführt 31.16.250.225
<ppq> huch
<ppq> https://ubports.com/de_DE/
<le_bot> Title: UBports | A Ubuntu Touch Community (at ubports.com)
<ppq> so :)
<andy___> ok danke
<andy___> mich würde es interessieren, ob ubuntu touch auch auf ein normales windows tablet funktionieren würde
<ppq> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Touch devices (at devices.ubuntu-touch.io)
<ppq> andy___, laut der seite entspricht das dem unity8 port 
<ppq> kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, inwiefern das stimmt, habe beides noch nicht getestet
<ppq> wenn du mit "normales windows tablet" also diese fummeligen 32bit-uefi-x86-kracher meinst, könntest du versuchen da ein ubuntu 18.04 + dieses unity8 drauf zu installieren
<ppq> dürfte sehr viel gebastel werden :)
<ppq> habe selber solch ein tablet und habe es geschafft, das zu bricken, bei meinen ubuntu-installationsversuchen. musste es nach china schicken zur reparatur
<ppq> hoffentlich hast du mehr glück ;)
<andy___> ich hab überlegt mit ein ubuntu minimal anzufangen...
<andy___> und so unity 8 zu installieren
<ppq> joa, könnte klappen
<ppq> wenn möglich, änder nichts an der partitionierung. das war bei mir die ursache
<stevieh> sachtmal, wenn ich im VLC die Webcam öffne und dann auf "aufnehmen" gehe, passiert so gar nix. Wie kann ich denn mit klick klick was aufnehmen?
<ppq> stevieh, da passiert nix? bei mir landet dann ein .avi file in ~/Videos
<stevieh> ach herrje, da ganz unten :-) habs.
<stevieh> danke 
<ppq> stevieh, sonst mach das halt über medien → aufnahmegerät öffnen → video- und audiogerätename auswählen, dann unten beim linken button konvertieren auswählen. dann das profil auswählen, dateiname angeben und go 
<stevieh> ja, das hab ich auch gefunden, aber das andere ist ja "schicker"
<ppq> naja, so hat man halt die wichtigen einstellmöglichkeiten
<stevieh> ich will mir irgendwas nettes bauen, damit ich am Basteltisch mal "Schnell" meine Fortschritte festhalten kann.
<ppq> kannst vlc auch per CLI mit den passenden parametern aufrufen
<stevieh> ja, aber ich wills eigentlich per Maus machen.
<ppq> jo, halt ne .desktop oder so
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich ist der Laptop am Löttisch eh zu schwach auf der Brust, mal schauen, wenn die Cam da ist.
<AdiW> Hallo, wie kann ich mir Eclipse so einrichten, dass ich sowohl die Erweiterungen für C/C++ sowie für Java-Programmierung in einem Programm habe?
<stevieh> das kann dir wohl eher irgendwo anders jemand beantworten, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass in Eclipse beides geht und dann anhand des Projektes/der dateitypen entschieden wird...
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-20
<regenpfeifer> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6500 CPU @ 3.20GHz (2,79GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15,0 GiB Total (9,1 GiB Free) Swap: 7,8 GiB Total (7,8 GiB Free) • Storage: 1,9 TB / 4,1 TB (2,2 TB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 17h 33m 10s
<Banane> Hallo ich habe Ubuntu 18.10, mein PC lässt sich in den suspend modus versetzen aber wacht nur mit schwarzen Bildschirm auf, was kann ich machen damit der Desktop erscheint?
<Banane> Kennt sich niemand mit meinem problem aus ?
<stevieh> leider ist das seit systemd irgendwie alles schwieriger zu debuggen geworden. Ich würde mal syslog sehr aufmerksam lesen.
<Banane> stevieh danke
<dreamon> Könnt Ihr mir einen Passwortmanager für 18.04 empfehlen?
<nils_2> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Passwortmanager/
<le_bot> Title: Passwortmanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> nils_2, Kenn ich .. wollte nur hören ob jemand sagt XYZ ist sehr zu empfehlen. Will nicht jeden durchtesten
<nils_2> der eine wird sagen X, der andere Y und der nächste Z. dann bist du genauso weit wie vorher
<stevieh> dreamon: immer noch keepassX
<koegs> Inzwischen mag ich bitwarden
<sash_> koegs: Hostest du dir selber?
<koegs> Könnte ich, hab das in docker hier, sehe aber nicht so Recht den Sinn darin für mich
<stevieh> bitwarden
<sash_> koegs: Naja, damit es bei dir ist und nicht irgendwo anders einfach?
<koegs> Ich bevorzuge hochverfügbarkeit gegenüber pseudosicherheit durch selfhosting
<stevieh> warum muss das überhaupt eine client/server applikation sein?
<sash_> stevieh: Mehrere Geräte
<apollo13> keepassXC für lokal und bitwarden wenn man sharing braucht
<apollo13> wobei bei bitwarden den letzten audit durchlesen…
<stevieh> und warum nicht keepass und die Dateie sharen?
<apollo13> kommt auf die anforderungen an, wenns geht auf jeden fall
<apollo13> wobei ich keepassXC gegenüber den anderen varianten bevorzuge
<sash_> he Bitwarden desktop application will launch an associated URI resource using the shell.openExternal function available in Electron. kthxbye
<stevieh> hmm... wo ist denn jetzt der Unterschied zw. keepassX und keepassXC
<sash_> XC hat offenbar ein cli interface
<sash_> Schaue auch gerade nach ;)
<stevieh> pff...
<koegs> Und hat irgendeiner von denen ne brauchbare cloudsync-funktion? Also ohne thirdparty clients?
<sash_> Mir reicht dateibasiert dank Nextcloud
<sash_> Deswegen ist mir der Rest egal und ich schaue da garnicht nach.
<apollo13> stevieh: keepassX last release 2016
<stevieh> apollo13: hmm...
<koegs> sash_: klar, mir wäre aber was lieber als mit extra client
<koegs> Und UX auf Android ist auch eher mau
<apollo13> stevieh: keepassXC ist schön neu auf Qt, hat ssh agent support etc
<apollo13> technische gute browser integration
<apollo13> über die native messaging host sachen
<stevieh> ok, probier ich mal aus, browser integration nutz ich nicht, ich machs mir immer von hand :-)
<apollo13> ich aktuell auch weil die browser extension mit focus grabbing noch etwas probleme hat
<apollo13> also ich nutze nur das autotyping
<apollo13> was halt nur geht wenn der window title eindeutig genug ist
<apollo13> https://keepassxc.org/project/
<le_bot> Title: The Project - KeePassXC (at keepassxc.org)
<apollo13> wobei die issues die ich habe mit 2.4 gefixt sein sollten, mal die beta probieren
<chris34> pah, wer braucht schon ne GUI. pass oder gopass für das Terminal *scnr*
<apollo13> schwören viele leute drauf, ich finde die UX halt mä
<stevieh> ok, ab jetzt mal keepassXC benutzen.
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-13
<g4lil0> hallo
<g4lil0> bin seit ner weile ubuntu user aber es gibt immernoch momente bei denen ich fast verzweifel pm is mir lieber
<tomreyn> g4lil0: hi. ich würd's dir nur über den kanal helfen (wenn ich denn kann) - falls es was hilft.
<tomreyn> bräuchte dann aber auch ne problembeschreibung ;-)
<k1l_> stell einfach die frage und wir gucken ob und wie wir helfen können
<g4lil0> fiele probleme konnte ich mit turtorials lösen 
<g4lil0> aber hab neulich aus neugier den tor brwoser installed via terminal exakt nach beschreibung is anscheinend auch installed aber irgendwie started er nich
<g4lil0> aber er is wie gesagt in der dash
<k1l_> nach dieser anleitung? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Installation › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<g4lil0> nutze 18.04 kanns daran liegen?
<tomreyn> ich glaub es schrieb vor paar tagen schon mal wer dass der "torbrowser-launcher" unter 18.04 nicht funktioniert, oder generell nicht mehr. hab aber die details vergessen.
<g4lil0> jep genau so hab ichs gemacht
<g4lil0> er started auch aber stürzt dann ab
<g4lil0> oder liegt es an meinem mobilen internet ?
<tomreyn> ah dann ist es ein anderes problem. in dem fall an den ich denke war schon der download nicht möglich
<g4lil0> ah ok also kein einzelfall?
<g4lil0> doch hat geladen
<tomreyn> da bräuchte man jetzt mehr details, logs
<g4lil0> habe 4gplus
<k1l_> was sagt denn das terminal, wenn du den command eingibst?
<g4lil0> lief alles normal
<tomreyn> kannst du den absturz reproduzieren, d.h. weißt du wie du ihn erneut abstürzen lassen kannst?
<g4lil0> wie gesagt in der dash hab ich auch den luncher
<k1l_> g4lil0: starte den tor browser mal in einem terminal aus und gucke was er da dann reinschreibt.
<g4lil0> ok wie starte ich ihn vom terminal
<g4lil0> ich nehme mal an mit sudo irgendwas
<tomreyn> ohne sudo
<g4lil0> stimmt ts3 konnt ich auch nur via terminal starten guter tipp
<k1l_> nein, nicht einfach alles mit sudo starten. 
<tomreyn> hast du "sudo chmod +x start-tor-browser" gemacht?
<g4lil0> nein mom ich probiers
<tomreyn> ach nee brauchst du gar nicht, sorry
<g4lil0> why ?
<tomreyn> sollte der torbrowser-launcher schon gemacht haben, sonst hättest du den browser auch gar nicht starten können bisher
<tomreyn> jetzt wäre noch zu klären wohin der torbrowser-launcher den torbrowser installiert
<g4lil0> ich denke standart in home oder kernl
<tomreyn> was gibt das aus?    ls -d $HOME/tor-browser*
<k1l_> iirc hatte er noch gar nicht gestartet
<tomreyn> hmm da waren widersprüchliche aussagen
<g4lil0> mom
<tomreyn> "is anscheinend auch installed aber irgendwie started er nich"; "er started auch aber stürzt dann ab"
<tomreyn> wobei nicht ganz klar war welche der aussagen sich auf den launcher und welche auf den torbrowser selbst beziehen
<g4lil0> ja sorry war anfans falsche aussage mit startet nicht
<g4lil0> ich meinte damit eben beim starten stürzt er ab
<tomreyn> wer ist "er"?
<g4lil0> der browser
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> was gibt das aus?    ls -d $HOME/tor-browser*
<g4lil0> hab den launcher nochmal gestarted jetzt kommt die meldung mom
<g4lil0> tor browser settings
<g4lil0> und rechts install 
<g4lil0> hab drauf geklickt und jetzt passiert nix mehr nehme an is wiedereinmal gecrasht
<g4lil0> ich bin halt kein programmierer aber bissher meist gut klar gekommen mit ubuntu dan lutris funktionieren sogahr die meisten spiele mitlerweile und vor 2 jahren ca hatte ich schonmal tor drauf ka warum es jetzt nicht geht
<g4lil0> wäre fieleicht ne lösung über synaptic installen ?
<k1l_> lies doch bitte mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Installation/#Tor-Browser-Bundle-Webdownload
<le_bot> Title: Installation › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> du musst den nicht installieren. 
<tomreyn> der launcher wird nach /usr/bin/torbrowser-launcher installiert. unter meiner 18.04.3 VM bleibt der beim updaten des keyrings hängen. und auf dem wiki ist beschrieben wie man das behebt.
<tomreyn> das sieht bei mir konkret so aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qX8hZcqsnV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> da hängt er dann seit ein paar minuten
<tomreyn> ah es ging doch noch weiter, dauerte nur ewig
<tomreyn> vermutlich sind das zugespammte gpg-keys die man sich da rein lädt, die das ganze kriechend lahm machen
<tomreyn> torbrowser-launcher changelog: 0.3.2: * Switch to keys.openpgp.org when refreshing signing key, because SKS keyservers are broken
<tomreyn> gern geschehen
<g4lile0> verdammt pc is abgekackt
<g4lile0> irgenwas mach ich falsch nur was?
<g4lile0> hab alles wie hier beschrieben gemacht
<g4lile0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Installation/#Tor-Browser-Bundle-Webdownload
<le_bot> Title: Installation › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<g4lile0> muss  ich fieleicht die fehlerhafte version die ich hab erst deinstallieren?
<g4lile0> falls jawie
<g4lile0> also das is jetzt ne generelle frage wie deinstalliert man programme unter linux ?
<tomreyn> unter ubuntu linux entweder mit "apt", "apt-get", "synaptic" oder "ubuntu software"
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/
<le_bot> Title: Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<g4lile0> und wen die files quasi verstreut sind ?
<tomreyn> falls dein computer die angewohnheit hat plötzlich mal abzustürzen würde ich dir empfehlen dass du dich erst mal dem widmest bevor du drittanbieter-software wie das tor browser bundle an den start bringst
<g4lile0> ach ne hat er nicht
<g4lile0> es war eben als ich den launcher von tor startete
<g4lile0> wie gesagt funz  ansonsten blendend mit ubuntu
<g4lile0> nicht ohne grund nutze ich ubuntu seit ca 3 jahren oder mehr auch schon bei vorigen pcs
<tomreyn> dann würde ich jetzt mal empfehlen dass du torbrowser-launcher deinstallierst und dann dann die torbrowser-installation wie auf torproject.net (auf english) beschrieben durchführst.
<g4lile0> als nichtprogrmmierer ist es auch immerwieder ein dazulernen
<tomreyn> äh torproject.org, aber .net geht auch
<g4lile0> aber so habe ich es eigentlich uhrsprünglich gemacht
<g4lile0> wie gesagt in der dash ist er drinne
<tomreyn> "er"?
<g4lile0> naja der browser
<g4lile0> und wie gesagt als ich vor 2 jahren ubuntu hatte gings 
<g4lile0> verstehe nich warum jetzt nicht
<g4lile0> bin genau gleich vorgegangen
<g4lile0> hab jetzt nur n anderen laptop als damals
<tomreyn> manchmal geht halt mal was nicht. das torbrowser-bundle ist ein von der community unterstütztes paket, und liegt in ubuntu 18.04 in einer inzwischen älteren version vor.
<g4lile0> aber de is ja leistungsfähiger also machts kein sinn
<g4lile0> sollte ich eventuell upgraden ?
<tomreyn> hast du mal die ersten beiden sätze auf https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Installation/ gelesen?
<le_bot> Title: Installation › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> du bist derzeit auf der aktuellen LTS (langzeit-support) version. ich würde derzeit kein ubuntu-upgrade empfehlen
<tomreyn> mitte des jahres sollte das upgrade auf version 20.04 LTS verfügbar sein
<g4lile0> oh cool
<g4lile0> freu mich drauf
<g4lile0> also linux hat definitif fortschritte gemacht
<g4lile0> ok dann warte ich wohl besser
<g4lile0> auf die 20er lts version
<g4lile0> wie gesagt bin leihe aber habe durch linux so einiges über software gelernt
<g4lile0> auch wenn jetzt das mit tor bissl spinnt 
<g4lile0> von linux gehe ich nicht mehr weg
<g4lile0> und wie gesagt selbst pc spiele laufen dank verbessertem wine immer besser 
<g4lile0> auch die neueren games
<g4lile0> ich merk schon ihr profi programierer belächelt mich aber ich finde es erstaunlich wie benutzerfreundlich linux geworden ist klar benötigt es interesse aber wenn man dass  besititzt kriegt man auch als leihre ubuntu zum laufen ;)
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-14
<MingsPing> Moin! Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, sowohl Audio-IN als auch Audio-OUT simultan aufzunehmen? Geht das mit Audacity?
<ppq> MingsPing, also die tonausgabe kann man in audacity auf jeden fall aufnehmen, jo. dazu audacity starten, auf record klicken, dann den pulseaudio-lautstärkeregler öffnen, dann unter "aufnahme" rechts neben "alsa-plugin [audacity]" umstellen auf "monitor of ..." wenn das nicht eh schon voreingestellt ist
<ppq> MingsPing, wenn du gleichzeitig noch den mikrofoneingang bzw. line-in aufnehmen willst könntest du das einfach loopback-mäßig mit ausgeben und über die ausgabe mit aufnehmen
<ppq> aber geht bestimmt auch eleganter. keine ahnung wie
<MingsPing> ppq, Ja, so wie Du es beschreibst hab ich es im Netz auch schon gefunden: https://www.stevenmaude.co.uk/posts/conversation-conservation-recording-audio-input-and-output-simultaneously-in-linux
<le_bot> Title: Conversation conservation: recording audio input and output simultaneously in Linux - stevenmaude.co.uk (at www.stevenmaude.co.uk)
<MingsPing> Frage mich aber auch, ob das "eleganter" geht -- bzw. ob es einen "natürlicheren" Weg gibt.
<MingsPing> Ansonsten mache ich es so, wie Du bzw der Link es beschreibst.
<ppq> MingsPing, hier noch was gefunden https://askubuntu.com/a/870596/572216
<le_bot> Title: pulseaudio - Collecting and mixing sound input from different microphones - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> prinzip ist ein ähnliches, nur dass hier ein virtuelles gerät angelegt wird mit einem kanal pro tonquelle
<ppq> sonst gibts natürlich noch JACK https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JACK/
<le_bot> Title: JACK › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> aber da hab ich keine erfahrung mit
<MingsPing> Okay danke. Ich denke, die obigen Möglichkeiten reichen mir. Da nervt es mich nur ein bisschen, dass ich den eigenen Input dann auch auch höre.
<j0k> Hi, ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach ner Möglichkeit in einer Email enthaltene Bilder direkt ausdrucken zu können, ohne sie erst umständlich irgendwo speichern und mit einem Bildbetrachter zu öffnen
<j0k> das "Rechtsklickmenü" gibt leider keine Druckfunktion vor
<stevieh> bilder in einer html mail embedded oder als anhang?
<j0k> ersteres
<stevieh> und thunderbird? leider sind viele addons nicht fürs frische Thunderbird da... 
<j0k> ja Thunderbird 68.2.2
<stevieh> spontan würde mir nix einfallen.
<stevieh> was du machen könntest wäre einen service, aufsetzen, dem du die Mail weiterleitest und der dann alles druckt.
<stevieh> Oder du musst dein eigenes TB addon schreiben ;-)
<j0k> man kann natürlich die ganze Mail drucken, aber wenn man nur die einzelnen enthaltenen Bilder separat haben will geht das nur über den Umweg zu speichern
<Lengsdorfer> hallo allerseits. ich habe nun einen pc/server zusammengeschraubt, in dem 6 Festplatten sind. nun sitzen 4 platten recht nah zusammen in einer dafür vorgesehenen einrichtung und das ganze wird 'recht warm'. Man könnte 2 Platte weiter oben, wo normalerweise dvd laufwerke etc. sitzen mit entsprechenden einbaurahmen/adaptern unterbrigen. Macht sowas wg. temperatur sinn? oder können normale festplatten diese temperaturen ab? d
<Lengsdorfer> ie platten machen nix wildes, also es ist wesentlichen ein reiner fileserver.
<stevieh> j0k: ja schon klar. Wie gesagt, du könntest dir irgendnen trick überlegen, die Mail weiterzuleiten, und da ist ein roboter, der die dann prozessiert.
<koegs> Lengsdorfer: frag mal lieber nebenan
<j0k> stevieh: Das soll ja nicht gleich mit jeder Mail passieren
<stevieh> j0k: deswegen ja mit forwarding.
<Lengsdorfer> koegs, wo nebenan?
<stevieh> weilterleiten an druckdiedoofenbilder@joksdomain.de
<koegs> Lengsdorfer: also eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, hardware-fragen sind jetzt hier nicht so das richtige thema
<Frickelpit> Lengsdorfer: HDDs mögen es in der Regel nicht ganz so warm auf dauer
<stevieh> der Lebensdauer einer HDD tut es sicherlich besser tun, wenn sie kühler bleibt.
<j0k> stevieh: Hatte grad wieder eine Mail mit mehreren Bildern drin. Eines davon brauchte ich in Papierform
<stevieh> j0k: wirste wohl doch ein addon schreiben müssen.
<Max0815> Hallo Leute, habe eine Frage zur Erstellung eines .deb mit checkinstall
<j0k> einfach fragen
<Max0815> Das Programm liegt als Source in einem Ordner in meinem home Verzeichnis, habe './configure --prefix=/usr/local' ausgeführt und anschließend 'checkinstall --install=no --fstrans=yes make'. Bei der Erstellung des Programms fragt checkinstall 'Some of the files created by the installation are inside the home directory'
<Max0815> und schlägt vor: 'You probably don't want them to be included in the package.'
<stevieh> was ja plausibel klingt.
<Max0815> die Dateien um die es geht können dann aufgelistet werden. Eine Datei wäre /home/max/cpython/build/lib.linux-x86_64-3.8/array.cpython-38-x86_64-linux-gnu.so (Ich versuche python zu kompilieren per source)
<stevieh> Max0815: und der Source ist der deb src oder wirklich die "nackten" sourcen?
<Max0815> source hab ich per git clone
<stevieh> und da sind keine Debian infos?
<Max0815> Ich habe das git repository in einen order in mein home Verzeichnis, anschließend ./configure --prefix=/usr/local und dann das checkinstall
<Max0815> wo finde ich denn solche debian infos?
<stevieh> ich glaub nicht, dass das eine schlaue vorgehensweise so insgesamt ist.
<Max0815> bin auch offen für andere vorschläge :) ppa hab ich schon probiert
<stevieh> ich weiss es nicht, ob bei python die debian infos mit dabei sind, wahrscheilich eher nicht, die kommen vom maintainer.
<Max0815> ich möchte python3.8 und es handelt sich um ubuntu 16.04
<stevieh> und wieso willste das mit checkinstall machen? 
<stevieh> wenn du das schon von hand überbügelst, kannst du es auch gleich mit make install machen.
<Max0815> weil ich das .deb an mehrere pcs mit dem gleichen setup verteilen will
<Max0815> also mehrere identische pcs
<stevieh> das wird alles sehr schwierig, befürchte ich.
<Max0815> und da dachte ich mir ich erstelle auf einem von denen ein .deb, da die Biblotheken ja an den gleichen Stellen liegen und installiere auf den anderen dann das fetige .deb
<Frickelpit> https://launchpad.net/~deadsnakes/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<Max0815> mhm also besser configure, make, make install auf jedem einzeln?
<le_bot> Title: New Python Versions : “deadsnakes” team (at launchpad.net)
<stevieh> die idee ist sicher auch gut, aber python ist nicht mal einfach ein progrämmchen in /usr/bin. Ich vermute, da kommst du mit checkinstall nicht weiter
<Max0815> das ppa kenn ich schon, da hatte ich ein problem mit einem der python module
<Max0815> daher wollte ich es per source mal selbst bauen
<Max0815> um zu sehen ob das eventuell das Problem behebt
<stevieh> dann nimm doch lieber das git von den deadsnakes und schau dir das an?
<Max0815> verstehe. Das mit checkinstall hat leider nicht funktionert, weil beide der Optionen bei der Frage ob die Dateien in meinem Home hinzugefügt werden sollen nicht zu einem .deb geführt haben mit dem ich python installieren konnte 
<stevieh> checkinstall ist halt deb bauen für ganz arme.
<Max0815> muss nicht unbedingt checkinstall sein, habt ihr vielleicht ein paar pointer für bessere Optionen?
<Max0815> oke das git von deadsnakes
<stevieh> das würde ich als Ausgangspunkt nehmen.
<Max0815> ok, das könnte ich noch probieren
<Max0815> ok, vielen dank schon mal werd mal schauen :)
<stevieh> schittebön
<LupusE> hi
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-15
<Schraube11> moin :). kennt sich hier jemand mit TCP aus? ich probiere mich gerade über arduino mit einer webseite zu verbinden..
<Frickelpit> Schraube11: Ich glaube, da muss du schon etwas spezifischer werden
<Frickelpit> *musst
<LetoThe2nd> plus, was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun? ;-)
<stevieh> matze202: das könnte schon ein problem sein.
<stevieh> entweder mal ein paar services zum update um die Ecke bringen oder - bei 3 Gig, was echt wenig ist - swap einrichten.
<stevieh> das hilft bei dem zweck auch
<blubb> stevieh, hmm.. ich hab jetzt nochmal auf in Bereitschaftsmodus versetzen geklickt, der Bildschirm wird dann kurz dunkel und der LoginScreen kommt. Nach dem Einloggen poppte diesmal aber wieder die Meldung "Problem mit Systemanwendung" auf. Steht vielleicht jetzt etwas auffälliges drin? und wenn nicht, wie könnte ich weiter vorgehen?
<matze202> wenn der bei mir zuhause stehen würde, steckte ich einfach mal bissel ram rein, aber der steht leider im Rechenzentrum in Frankfurt, daher stellt sich mir die frage, kann man für ein bestehendes System einfach SWAP nachträglich einrichten ohne Probleme zu bekommen?
<blubb> stevieh, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HD9ZnXBZsq/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> matze202: ja, man swapon
<stevieh> das "problem" bei swap auf nem server ist, dass man das wirklich nur in ausnahmefällen (backup, update, log rotate...) benutzen will, weil es halt arschlahm ist.
<matze202> oder kennst sich jemand mit solchen Dienstleistern wie DigitalOcean aus? Da kann ich glaube ich einfach mal kurzzeitig dem mehr Ram geben und später wieder runterstufen oder muss ich dann bei dem höheren bleiben?
<stevieh> k.a. ich würde jetzt einfach mal mit swap probieren.
<stevieh> und evtl. ein paar services stoppen, wenn möglich.
<stevieh> blubb: versuchst du eigentlich den Rechner in "Bereitschaft" oder "Ruhezustand" zu setzen?
<matze202> stevieh, es dauert einen mom ich habe versucht das Packet zu wechseln, nun hängt der
<matze202> der hat sich glaub ich nun komplett abgeschossen
<stevieh> dann hoscht jo ruh
<matze202> stevieh, nun ist dort ganz ruhe, scheinbar ist mein ganzer Account jetzt weg
<stevieh> lol
<stevieh> geht in die cloud, sagen sie, da ist es sicher, sagen sie.
<blubb> stevieh, in Bereitschaft, Ruhezustand kann ich gar nicht auswählen :o ! ich dachte das wär das selbe... :S
<stevieh> ok. ne, das eine suspend to RAM (Bereitschaft) das andere suspend to disk (Ruhezustand). Das andere geht meist noch viel schlechter :-)
<stevieh> wegisser
<j0k> blubb: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils/#Suspend-To-RAM
<le_bot> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> j0k: der artikel ist leider schon so alt, damit bekommt man vielleicht noch ne Daimler Heckflosse suspended
<j0k> Erklärt aber immer noch den Unterschied zwischen STD und STR korrekt
<j0k> stevieh: Und! Its a Wiki - brings auf aktuellen Stand ;-) gogogo
<stevieh> ich hab mich um den suspend kram in den letzten Jahren immer rumgedrückt und einfach HW gekauft, die "geht"
<j0k> dito
<blubb> ok, bei mir kann ich nur STD Bereitschaft auswählen. Das eigenartige ist aber dass, das nur einmal nach dem Neustart klappt. Und eben hab ich mich nur abgemeldet und nach dem Login waren alle Fenster weg... : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kv2B8gMx7z/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> was isses denn für ein ubuntu?
<blubb> xubuntu
<stevieh> zum Glück kenn ich mich damit gar nicht aus
<blubb> 18.04
<blubb> stevieh, ja wahrscheinlich zum Glück ;)
<stevieh> standby issues sind PITA, nvidia ist PITA und das ganze moderne gnome zeugse so oder so...
<unicatx> hat Xubuntu 18.04 irgendwas min GNOME zu tun?
<j0k> wie kommst Du darauf?
<unicatx> j0k, vielleicht habe ich die fFrage falsch formuliert..
<unicatx> sind irgendwelche Elemente von Xubuntu/Xfce mit Elementen von Gnome ausgestattet? Ich verwende jetzt ein Programm Xpenguins, dass unter Xubuntu einwandfrei läuft, aber unter ubuntu und fedora eben nicht.. 
<matze202> stevieh, ich bin erstmal wieder raus aus dem Chat, den Cloud-Server kann ich scheinbar abschreiben, denn die haben zwar einen deutschen Standort aber scheinbar keinen deutschen Support
<matze202> stevieh, ich danke dir dennoch, dass du mir helfen wolltest (natürlich auch den anderen mit dem termbin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-16
<Schraube11> Moin :)  gibt es einen deutschsprachigen chat zu C programmierung? oder englischsprachig.
<stevieh> ich glaub, der heisst stackoverflow :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Schraube11: hier ##c ist aber englisch
<Schraube11> danke :)
<Fuchs> für weitere:  /msg alis help list 
<Schraube11> du meinst /msg alis LIST danke :)
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-18
<PBeck> hey
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-19
<Cedara> Hi, heute morgen ladetet mein Ubuntu nicht korrekt. Eine Eingabe von nvidia-settings ergab eine Fehlermeldung - nvidia-settings could not find the registry key file.
<j0k> und inzwischen geht es wieder?
<Cedara> nein
<j0k> Hattest Du ein Update vorher?
<Cedara> gestern war eins
<Cedara> IIRC
<Cedara> gestern abend war noch alles ok
<j0k> vielleicht als erst mal mit einem älteren Kernel (im Grub auswählen) booten versuchen
<Cedara> ich habe auf social.tchncs.de schon einen Thread angefangen, weil ich keinen IRC zugriff hatte - jetzt sitze ich an einem alten laptop, damit das geht
<Cedara> darf ich den Link posten?
<j0k> klar
<Cedara> http://social.tchncs.de/web/statuses/103509858591103043
<le_bot> Title: Cedara: "Hilfe, wie Rette ich mein Ubuntu 18.04? Nvidia …" - Mastodon (at social.tchncs.de)
<Cedara> jep
<Cedara> der ist es
<j0k> hast Du denn schon versucht, mit einem älteren Kernel zu booten? 
<Cedara2> erk hatte einen disconnect
<j0k> hast Du denn schon versucht, mit einem älteren Kernel zu booten? 
<Cedara2> nein
<Cedara2> es ist verdammt lange her, dass ich Fehler hatte, ich weiss dass es möglich ist, aber da ich meistens graphisch arbeite und nur die updates per Terminal installiere, habe ich davon das meiste vergessen
<j0k> hat mir bei NVidia schon öfter mal geholfen
<j0k> einfach im Grub mal einen der älteren Kernel auswählen
<Cedara> Wie komme ich noch an das Auswählmenue? Habe vergessen, wie das geht.
<j0k> ESC oder Shift kurz nach dem Bootscreen
<j0k> also dem BIOS
<Cedara> shift hat geklappt
<Cedara> ich habe viele zur auswahl
<Cedara> der mit Sternchen ist der benutzte?
<Cedara> da ist auch immer ein Recovery mode version drunter
<Cedara> im mastodon link habe ich das Foto dazu hochgeladen
<Cedara> ich hatte die 5.3.0-26
<Cedara> und müsste dann die 5.0 auswählen, richtig?
<Cedara> sorry dass ich mich wie ein Anfänger anhöre, das letzte mal habe ich so was vor Dekaden gemacht
<Cedara> selbes Problem
<Cedara> der alte Kernel hat nicht geholfen
<stevieh> was heisst eigentlich "mein Linux ladet nicht korrekt?"
<Cedara> die Bildschirmauflösung ist falsch, nvidia hat kein Profil und beim Eingeben von nvidia-settings kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass der Registry key nicht gefunden wurde
<Cedara> der Monitor wird nicht erkannt
<stevieh> ah, ok, dann wird das wirklich irgendein nvdidia zeug sein. Naja, logs lesen.
<Cedara> siehe auch die Fotos, die ich auf Mastodon gelegt habe
<Cedara> http://social.tchncs.de/web/statuses/103509858591103043
<le_bot> Title: Cedara: "Hilfe, wie Rette ich mein Ubuntu 18.04? Nvidia …" - Mastodon (at social.tchncs.de)
<stevieh> jo, k.a. mit nvidia hab ich nix mehr am hut
<Cedara> was mache ich nun, den nvidia treiber deinstallieren?
<Cedara> ist das 
<Cedara> sudo purge nvidia?
<Cedara> no wait, that was sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia - right?
<Cedara> sudo apt purge *nvidia* hat mich erstmal zum nuveau zurückgebracht
<Cedara> ci
<Cedara> ciao
<dragjon> Uji
<dragjon> 1
<dragjon> ???
<tomreyn> dragjon: hi, can we help you there?
<tomreyn> äh, das ganze auf deutsch
<tomreyn> dragjon: kann man dich in sachen ubuntu unterstützen?
<tomreyn> dwa: oder auch dich?
<dragjon> Alles gut. Habe gerade irc entdeckt — dwa und ich testen. Das kurz — sind gleich wieder weg
<stevieh> lol
<tomreyn> ahm na dann viel erfolg.
<dragjon> Danke
<dwa> und weg
